# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Octubre 2011 +



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

Supongo que será mejor volver al formato mensual ¿no?


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

Venga, well done!!!. Ahí vamos ....


----------



## Jamóncontomate (3 Oct 2011)

Lo suboooooo.


----------



## Nico (3 Oct 2011)

Siempre quise decir esto en la primera página:

- Malditoh roedoreh !!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Volviendo al tema SAN.... no creo que caiga de 6€, hay mucha publicidad en los medios, optimismo con los resultados, ahhh y el dividendo! ::
Si no baja esta semana, de 5,70€ vendre a recoger la humillación pública y tal...


----------



## Fraction (3 Oct 2011)

Mira mami..... en primera página


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Oct 2011)

¡¡Mami, aparezco en primera página!!


----------



## Nico (3 Oct 2011)

Aprovecho también esta primera página del hilo para avisarles que hemos formado una comundidad de usuarios para solicitar el baneo -previo insulto y flagelación- para el compañeros *Altman y Bendita Liquidez*.

Pueden sumar sus votos, apoyo, firmas y solicitudes para calopez en:

*#expulsemosaAltmanyBLya*

Hay hasta una cuenta de pay pal abierta (es la mía pero, las donaciones van llegando)

No hay ninguna causal en concreto. Lo hacemos para divertirnos.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Oct 2011)

Fraction dijo:


> Mira mama..... en primera página



Ja ja ja hemos coincidido


----------



## mataresfacil (3 Oct 2011)

En la 1º pagina siempre debe de ir el oso guanoso yun nelson.

pongo un nelson pa los que se quedaron largos el viernes.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Volviendo al tema SAN.... no creo que caiga de 6€, hay mucha publicidad en los medios, optimismo con los resultados, ahhh y el dividendo! ::
> Si no baja esta semana, de 5,70€ vendre a recoger la humillación pública y tal...



Espero ver al SAN en 7 antes del viernes... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (3 Oct 2011)

guanos dias.....

Un alto cargo del partido de Angela Merkel asegura que Atenas está en quiebra. El diputado y presidente de la patronal de las pymes alemanas, Michael Fuchs, afirma que el impago de la deuda de Grecia llegará al 50% Un alto cargo del partido de Merkel asegura que Atenas está en quiebra · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

DAX: Si no supera rápido los 5342, puede romper a la baja el canal alcista en gráficos de minutos. A preparar la caña ....

10:17: A esperar by the moment.


----------



## univac (3 Oct 2011)

Este guano no debe ser de murcielago, apesta poco aun


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Espero ver al SAN en 7 antes del viernes... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No deseo mal a nadie....pero la cosa pinta regular


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

Esperemos que este nuevo hilo de buenos resultados. 

Menudo cachondeo el de FCC.


Bankia, sé bienvenida al Ibex. :elrisas:


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

Si al final la quita de Grecia fuese del 50% o superior .... dudo que la banca estuviera preparada para ello. Aunque lo hubieran anticipado, en dos meses no les hubiera dado tiempo. Ojo que podemos estar (en DAX) en un rebotito dentro de una bajada mayor.
El SP sigue bajista y es quien manda.::
El petróleo se está llevando la del pulpo incidiendo en la posible relantización (recesión, why not) de USA y emergentes.


----------



## Claca (3 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si al final la quita de Grecia fuese del 50% o superior .... dudo que la banca estuviera preparada para ello. Aunque lo hubieran anticipado, en dos meses no les hubiera dado tiempo. Ojo que podemos estar (en DAX) en un rebotito dentro de una bajada mayor.
> El SP sigue bajista y es quien manda.::



Está más y que anticipado. Lo envolverán con papel de pánico y se recibirá con mucho teatro, pero todo el mundo sabe qué es el regalito que nos dejan los griegos, así que más allá de un susto no pasará nada. Yo añadiría que muy probablemente se aproveche la ocasión para marcar los mínimos del suelo de medio plazo que ya se está gestando.


----------



## tonuel (3 Oct 2011)

*Será en Octubre...*



Saludos )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)

Sony cae en bolsa hasta mnimos de 24 aos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## univac (3 Oct 2011)

algunos niveles para el ibex de hoy?


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Dax 5390 y pa´abajo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está más y que anticipado. Lo envolverán con papel de pánico y se recibirá con mucho teatro, pero todo el mundo sabe qué es el regalito que nos dejan los griegos, así que más allá de un susto no pasará nada. Yo añadiría que muy probablemente se aproveche la ocasión para marcar los mínimos del suelo de medio plazo que ya se está gestando.



Hay que estar atentos ante cualquier escenario. Percutiendo constántemente.
Lo del suelo, cuando lo veamos y se confirme porque de momento el SP está débil y la pauta diaria (vista con perspectiva) sigue siendo bajista.
De todas formas, la perroflautada de Grecia ... como Dallas, n episodios. Todavía le faltan un par de temporadas, vista la diligencia de los europeos en la toma de decisiones. Ayer, Ackermann dijo en prensa que hablar de una quita del 50%, ni por el forro. Ahí siguen, al despiste.
De momento, el DAX en 53XX y cualquier "susto" lo puede enviar a mínimos diarios recientes. Ahí se juega el suelo .... o futuro "techo". La clave va a estar en cómo se gestiona el post-Grecia y cómo se trata de evitar el contagio a Italia principalmente. Un mal paso, y lo dejan como Atila.::


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Oct 2011)

amplio mi posición larga en IAG


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

¿Quienes podéis atisbar a los leoncios qué estáis viendo? ¿Están distribuyendo para tirarlo o al final acabaremos hoy en verde?


----------



## madmaxtimeiscoming (3 Oct 2011)

¿Que opináis de INDITEX?
¿Llegará al apocalipsis tochovístico en máximos históricos, como está ahora, o entrará en la senda de la desaceleración acelerada?


----------



## mc_toni (3 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Supongo que será mejor volver al formato mensual ¿no?



Y mas empezando OCTUBRE! Que mejor mes para volver al formato mensual 

veremos los 6000 este mes? Para los 3000 tonuelisticos es pronto, quizás para el año que viene, verdad?


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Quienes podéis atisbar a los leoncios qué estáis viendo? ¿Están distribuyendo para tirarlo o al final acabaremos hoy en verde?



Yo veo acumulación de momento, la mandrilada ha sido el gap y luego a subir con el engañabobos ya perpetrado.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Volviendo al tema SAN.... no creo que caiga de 6€, hay mucha publicidad en los medios, optimismo con los resultados, ahhh y el dividendo! ::
> Si no baja esta semana, de 5,70€ vendre a recoger la humillación pública y tal...



Ha empezado el dia como yo predije,con grandes volumenes de ventas,pelotazos de 70.000 o 80000 acciones de venta a la baja 6,10 o algo menos seguira moviendose toda la mañana a la baja estabilizandose por los 6 ,00 euros y al final de la tarde volveran los leones a subir las acciones a 6,40 para mañana martes bajar a 6,25 y seguir la noria
Solo las noticias de grecia pueden cambiar la tonica que espero

Veremos al cierrer a las 17,35 como termina hoy


----------



## Claca (3 Oct 2011)

A raíz de un privado que recibí sobre cómo plantear cortos en IAG:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-4-a-24.html#post5052699

El planteamiento bajista tenía las probabilidades en contra (la figura y cotizando en soporte), por eso era tan importante esperar a que el precio nos ofreciera un stop cercano si queríamos intentar cortos. La operación no hubiera salido bien, y ahora mismo el valor está intentando un suelo de corto plazo:







Para que el planteamiento sea válido, el precio no debería perder los 1,65 para luego superar la resistencia. Obviamente no está activado, es una posibilidad encima de la mesa para ir vigilando. Mientras debemos concebir la situación actual como un lateral entre los 1,85 y los 1,58, así que para volver a pensar en cortos, debería perder los mínimos efectuados en los días 23 y 26 de septiembre.


----------



## Claca (3 Oct 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-4-a-64.html#post5067563

Pues nada, recorte y frenando donde tocaba ;-)


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

La correlación del Ibex con el EX50 se ha ido al garete. Con la entrada de Bankia hoy habrá que buscar correlaciones con el sector bancario europeo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

¿Créeis que Gamesa ha cambiado su tendencia bajista, o es un mero rebote?


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Aprovecho también esta primera página del hilo para avisarles que hemos formado una comundidad de usuarios para solicitar el baneo -previo insulto y flagelación- para el compañeros *Altman y Bendita Liquidez*.
> 
> Pueden sumar sus votos, apoyo, firmas y solicitudes para calopez en:
> 
> ...



Altman?




y ese quien es?




Lo de la cuenta es Paypal es para pagarnos la indemnización por despido y tal y eso ¿no?


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2011)

Un poco "rarita" la sesión.....


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Créeis que Gamesa ha cambiado su tendencia bajista, o es un mero rebote?



Esa empresa se dedica a vender molinillos para generar energia
el tiempo altruista se esta acabando,la crisis necesita energia barata aunque sea
arriesgada y encima no dan una leche de dividendo
A ti por lo que te leo te va la marcha para intentar ganar dinero rapido
Mejor mira Sacyr y repsol,seguro que de aqui a diciembre se mueven bastante a 
la baja


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2011)

pillo sitio y eso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco "rarita" la sesión.....


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Créeis que Gamesa ha cambiado su tendencia bajista, o es un mero rebote?



la subida del precio del gas no tendra algo que ver?


----------



## The Hellion (3 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> *Altman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Altman (Robert) cumple todos los requisitos para ser aspirante al título de mejor cineasta ever. Hagamos un sencillo test para comprobarlo:

1. ¿Sus pelis tienen despelote? Síííí, generalmente muchos y joviales.

2. ¿Hace cine familiar como el memo de Spielberg? Nooooo, sus pelis, por temática y forma, son para público adulto.

3. ¿Tiene moralina y contenido social didáctico y paternalista del gusto de progres fans de Fernando León? Noooooo.

4. ¿Por el contrario, lejos de querer ser edificante, muestra a personajes con chungueces psicológicas variadas, incluyendo esquizofrenia, dillingerismo, suicidio y demás trastornos que provocan la vicisitud de los espectadores? Sííííí.

5. ¿Su cine es de postalitas bonitas y musiquilla suave, como las gilipolleces de moda de Wong Kar Wai y Sofia Coppola? Nooo, es anárquico y guarro.

6. ¿Acaso tiene entonces un tono grave, pomposo y pretenciosamente desagradable à la Michael Haneke o Lars Von Trier? Nooooo, estamos hablando de alguien listo, con sentido del humor y que nunca caería en la obviedad ni la sociología de salón

7. ¿Utiliza el zoom? Sííííí, sólo Claude Lelouch y Valerio Lazarov se pueden poner a su altura.

8. ¿Va de rebelde por pose y luego mataría a su madre por ganar el Oscar y dirigir blockbusters con Tom Cruise, como el engañabobos de Spike Lee? Nooooo, siempre que lo han nominado al Oscar ha acudido a la ceremonia sin montar pollos infantiles para llamar la atención, y cuando no lo han nominado se la ha traído floja.

De Vicisitud y sordidez: Elegía a Robert Altman, uno de los más grandes

Debería ser el cineasta de cabecera de este hilo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco "rarita" la sesión.....



.
YA te digo, como que hasta yo he hecho dos operaciones y las he cerrado con beneficios. No es normal.

Deben andar los leones "despistaos" matándose entre ellos.


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>




Hay poco "tráfico pesado", i.e., es como si hoy no hubiera demasiado leoncio por ahí suelto. 

La trayectoria del precio está siendo... cómo decirte... muy "gacelera": canales muy limpios, rebotes muy inocentes, giros absolutamente previsibles... cuando eso ocurre, es porque hay una mayoría de gacelas pastando a sus anchas, y no hay muchos leoncios trabajando.

Los días como el de hoy son irónicos: incluso mi prima la de Cuenca podría ganar dinero, pero yo lo paso fatal y suele costarme mucho más de lo normal. Yo me he "criado" acostumbrado a los leoncios, sus engaños y sus tecnologías, y en días como este, lo paso realmente mal.

Donde la gente ve un giro claro, yo veo una trampa. Donde se ve un rebote cierto, yo veo una ruptura. Donde se ve un canal, yo veo una oportunidad de capturar gacelas en el techo o suelo del mismo y meterles una contra. Veo fantasmas por todas partes ::::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)

Los leoncios se estan preparando, eso, o ya estan en las Fiji dejandonos el mad max, sea lo que sea, tranquilos, moriremos igual :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esa empresa se dedica a vender molinillos para generar energia
> el tiempo altruista se esta acabando,la crisis necesita energia barata aunque sea
> arriesgada y encima no dan una leche de dividendo
> A ti por lo que te leo te va la marcha para intentar ganar dinero rapido
> ...



Al contrario, la tengo en cartera (en corto), y me está fastidiando la operativa... Sería por sacarlas de la cartera.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

Lo he dicho varias veces, pero lo de FCC es un cachondeo, señores.


----------



## The Replicant (3 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay poco "tráfico pesado", i.e., es como si hoy no hubiera demasiado leoncio por ahí suelto.



deben estar agazapados esperando el momento propicio...
el dax ha hecho un amago sobre las 10:30 h de ir a buscar los 5406-5412 que comentaba pero se ha quedado ahi, no tiene gasolina


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (3 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La trayectoria del precio está siendo... cómo decirte... muy "gacelera": canales muy limpios, rebotes muy inocentes, giros absolutamente previsibles... cuando eso ocurre, es porque hay una mayoría de gacelas pastando a sus anchas, y no hay muchos leoncios trabajando.



.
YA te decía un poco más arriba. Hoy ha habido dos horas tan plácidas que parecía increible. Supongo que es el preludio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

Salgo cubriendo comisiones. Estos días así no compensa ganar unos pocos euros ante el riesgo de que la líen


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Al contrario, la tengo en cartera (en corto), y me está fastidiando la operativa... Sería por sacarlas de la cartera.



Ultimamente entre FCC y Gamesa no das una .......
No hay nada claro donde operar en cortos nada mas que en bancos y quizas telefonica
Adjunto imagen de algun moviento del santa y su volumen a media mañana
como decia el forero del mortadelo
" graciles gacelillas pastando en la hierba"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)

Para gacela, uno de 0 acciones, :XX: :XX:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco, pero esos movimientos que posteáis pueden ser partes de una misma orden....


----------



## aitor33 (3 Oct 2011)

Que pasa que no pasa nada!!!!...Vaya día más lateral en movimientos, parecía que iba a ser más animado y está siendo un tostón....


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Oct 2011)

a ver si caemos en la segunda parte de la sesion, una isla quedaria muy bien

forexpros ha petado?


----------



## univac (3 Oct 2011)

llevamos una hora rondando el mismo nivel, velita arriba, velita abajo....zzzzz

se anuncia posible quita de 50% y nadie se pone nervioso, otros dias por paridas menores se han armado pitotes importantes snif

como siempre, las noticias no es que esten descontadas, es que son utilizadas para mover lo que quieran


----------



## aitor33 (3 Oct 2011)

i Que caiga ya, que las gacelas se van, los usanos se marean y los leones se nos mean!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)

Si hubieran entrado ustedes donde les dijo el señor Pollastre ahora solo estarian contemplando un hermoso valle de plusvalias, amenizando el viaje con unos cortos en sacyr para rendir hoy el fin de la jornada con unas viandas del club del gourmet.


----------



## oriolaka (3 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Un poco "rarita" la sesión.....



Del DAX? normal.. hoy es fiesta nacional en alemania .. supongo que los "leoncios" estaran aprovechando el finde largo, mientras que las Gazellen estaran en casa actualizando el antivirus, y aprovechando para comprar con Rabatt..


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Oct 2011)

China descarrila - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

parece q el modelo español es exportable...... de burbujas, me refiero


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

oriolaka dijo:


> *Del DAX? normal.. hoy es fiesta nacional en alemania *.. supongo que los "leoncios" estaran aprovechando el finde largo, mientras que las Gazellen estaran en casa actualizando el antivirus, y aprovechando para comprar con Rabatt..



Estas cosillas es bueno conocerlo...


----------



## oriolaka (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estas cosillas es bueno conocerlo...



pues ahí va.. 

Wikipedia: Dia de la Unidad Alemana

aqui hoy no trabaja ni cristopher lambert.. estan todos disfrutando del buen tiempo, que ya es raro por estas fechas..


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Ahora se entiende las gacelas pilotando la nave...

No es raro que al final de la sesión europea se las sacudan como un perro con pulgas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

:ouch: 

Semos unos trades de primera 

Voy a buscar el botón de autowned, y que esto no salga de aquí, como se entere Calópez nos cierra el hilo ::




oriolaka dijo:


> pues ahí va..
> 
> Wikipedia: Dia de la Unidad Alemana
> 
> aqui hoy no trabaja ni cristopher lambert.. estan todos disfrutando del buen tiempo, que ya es raro por estas fechas..


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2011)

Pues sí, mejor hagamos como que nadie se ha enterado, y corramos un tupido velo xDD

Así que vacaciones... normal que no se moviera ni un colín, cagoentóloquesemenea...


----------



## Fraction (3 Oct 2011)

¿Y cuando abran los USA? ¿nos moveremos algo o me voy a tomar el aperitivo?


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2011)

Madre mía, que hoy era festivo allí lo sabía hasta yo... (salí 4 años con una chica alemana cuyo cumpleaños es el 2/10 por lo que siempre podíamos salir a cenar porque el 3/10 es festivo).


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

yo díría que los yankilandeses hoy van a dar cañita fina...

@ghkghk.... sin fotos ese comentario no vale nada...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Mañana cuando lleguen a trabajar después de un día festivo plagado de rojo en noticias, periódicos, comentarios..., tendrán mas tendencia a vender que a comprar (Mañana posible guano reprimido)


----------



## pollastre (3 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Madre mía, que hoy era festivo allí lo sabía hasta yo... (salí 4 años con una chica alemana cuyo cumpleaños es el 2/10 por lo que siempre podíamos salir a cenar porque el 3/10 es festivo).



Je... supongo que aislarse de los "fundamentales" tiene un límite... vamos, que tal vez, quizás, debería interesarme por conocer los festivos de los países cuyos índices opero :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je... supongo que aislarse de los "fundamentales" tiene un límite... vamos, que tal vez, quizás, debería interesarme por conocer los festivos de los países cuyos índices opero :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Fijarse en los detalles es tarea de administrativos, usted centrese y dediques a lo que sabe


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Los alemanes son muy listos, por eso hacen su fiesta principal en octubre (oktober fest), para quitarse de malas noticias se pasan el mes trasegando cerveza a paladas.

Por cierto, yo también voy a solidarizarme con el pueblo alemán y les voy a ayudar con el trasiego de cerveza dentro de un par de semanas 

No cuenten con mi análisis de volumen para esas fechas.


----------



## Fraction (3 Oct 2011)

Habrá volumen..... pero será líquido..... )


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


>



Mr, estuve leyendo sobre el pájaro de tu foto. Vive en casa de su novia al sur de Londres desde donde opera, ha palmado 10.000 GBP en el último año y sólo tenía una cuenta con 1.000 GBP. 
Mucho se tiene que apalancar con 1.000 libras para recuperar las 10.000. ::


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

Sesión lamentable por el aplanamiento de la misma. Hace falta un cañonazo para que los índices caigan !!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Créeis que Gamesa ha cambiado su tendencia bajista, o es un mero rebote?



Lo comentábamos el viernes:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *El subidón a que se debe?* Algún nuevo generador que funciona por ventosisades?
> 
> Con Gamesa también he tenido mis días de pena, de hecho creo que fué unas de mis mayores cagadas al ponerme largo en...12€ con algo creo....:: stop loss con escozor anal
> 
> PD: Parece que ya gira a la baja,no?





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Según me cuentan en Openbank:
> *Gamesa continúa con su rebote respaldada por una mejora de recomendación de Citi*
> 
> 2011-09-30 09:17:00 *Su aspecto técnico sigue siendo bajista*
> ...



Y se chocó con la directriz bajista, así que parece que se cumple


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Oct 2011)

q opinion os merecen los pagares del SAN? sera en octubre? ::


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

En el Sp... eso no es una vela... es un cirio...


----------



## aitor33 (3 Oct 2011)

¿ A qué se debe la explosión de júbilo desde hace unos minutos?


----------



## erpako (3 Oct 2011)

Muy buen fatos de ISM 51,6:8:


----------



## bcnmarin (3 Oct 2011)

BOOOM!! Los leones salen de caza


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Joder, pedazos de bandazos, menos mal que me salio bien la jugada


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Oct 2011)

Pues na, dentro SAN (otra vez) a 5,98. ienso:

PD: A ver si me despido del broker de Openbank con una buena operación inocho:


----------



## Seren (3 Oct 2011)

y los americanos se dan la vuelta...


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Ahora seguro que empieza a bajar de nuevo


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> y los americanos se dan la vuelta...




Pues yo les veo pepones pepones:ouch:


----------



## The man (3 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien puede explicar lo ocurrido entre las 15:57 y las 16:01?

Cotización de IBEX-35

Mucho bandazo, ¿no?


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Uno de mis mejores días


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Buenos datos del ISM? pues esto baja seguro. De todas formas ya estaba descontado ::


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

The man dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede explicar lo ocurrido entre las 15:57 y las 16:01?
> 
> Cotización de IBEX-35
> 
> Mucho bandazo, ¿no?





erpako dijo:


> Muy buen fatos de ISM 51,6:8:



De nada...


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Oct 2011)

80 puntos en 3 minutos (15.59 a 16.01).

El ibex se puede comprar con alguna de las chequeras mundiales y sin que les duela mucho a final de mes...


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues na, dentro SAN (otra vez) a 5,98. ienso:
> 
> PD: A ver si me despido del broker de Openbank con una buena operación inocho:




Yo tengo orden a 5,94....los ha tocado ahora pero no se me han comprado.

Lo que pasa es que por forexpros sólo veo dos decimales, imagino habrá tocado 5,943 o algo así...a esperar.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

Un amigo forero predijo que el SAN acabaría hoy en los 6,40...


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un amigo forero predijo que el SAN acabaría hoy en los 6,40...



No le quepa duda de que ese es el único motivo por el que he comprado:cook:inocho:


STOP en 5,89:vomito:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Yo tengo orden a 5,94....los ha tocado ahora pero no se me han comprado.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que por forexpros sólo veo dos decimales, imagino habrá tocado 5,943 o algo así...a esperar.



Ha cerrado el gap que puse esta mañana, que además coincide con el fibo38,2%

Saludos...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Yo tengo orden a 5,94....los ha tocado ahora pero no se me han comprado.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que por forexpros sólo veo dos decimales, imagino habrá tocado 5,943 o algo así...a esperar.



Creo que ya ha tocado 5,93, así que imagino que nos veremos en la Junta )



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un amigo forero predijo que el SAN acabaría hoy en los 6,40...



Pfff, me parece demasiado bandazo en un día, ¿no? Sería como un 7,5% arriba de donde está ahora, para acabar en torno al +3%... 

Voy a por palomitas para esperar ese despegue :rolleye:


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

Miradla, va lanzada al 5,40....

Optimista, compre las palomitas por kilos por favor...jeej


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

El día?, bastante bajista no?.
La noticia de las 16:00, claramente para sumar gacelas y luego meterlas el papel. A ver si aguanta el SP los 1120 ....


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

a ver si este rebotillo de wall steet es el güeno


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Oct 2011)

El euro se va por la barranquilla


----------



## ex-perto (3 Oct 2011)

Adriangtir dijo:


> 80 puntos en 3 minutos (15.59 a 16.01).
> 
> El ibex se puede comprar con alguna de las chequeras mundiales y sin que les duela mucho a final de mes...



ha subido lo mismo que wall street, abstenganse de postear idioteces, gracias


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

si vuelve a tocar 5,97 se me venden.

para comisiones y un café cortado


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

De locos

Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> si vuelve a tocar 5,97 se me venden.
> 
> para comisiones y un café cortado



Cobarde


----------



## aitor33 (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De locos
> 
> Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance



Bufffffffffffffffffffffffff:8:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De locos
> 
> Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance



Joooooo der :8:

1.47 +0.69 *(88.44%)*


Alguien se ha hecho de oro, seguro. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De locos
> 
> Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance



Pues al que le hayan roto los stopspara posteriormente subir un, digamos 70%... :ouch: 


:XX:


:XX:


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> si vuelve a tocar 5,97 se me venden.
> 
> para comisiones y un café cortado



que hijos de ppppppiii...me han dejado fuera....con lo buena entrada que parecía 5,94....pero no me estaba gustando como estaba el panorama así que mejor salir sin pérdidas y a esperar otra oportunidad.


----------



## atman (3 Oct 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> ha subido lo mismo que wall street, abstenganse de postear idioteces, gracias


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Cobarde





esta estrategia se debe a que no quiero que se repita lo que me pasó con las que tengo a 6,30....7 y 8 euros....así que si lo dice por la junta no se preocupe, que alli nos veremos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

ex-perto dijo:


> ha subido lo mismo que wall street, abstenganse de postear idioteces, gracias









Señor ex-perto, este foro es conocido por dos cosas:

1ª Libertad absoluta para decir cuantas idioteces uno quiera.
2ª Respeto y bien ambiente entre los que participamos en él.

saludos y tal


----------



## Optimista bien informado (3 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> esta estrategia se debe a que no quiero que se repita lo que me pasó con las que tengo a 6,30....7 y 8 euros....así que si lo dice por la junta no se preocupe, que alli nos veremos



Le entiendo perfectamente, yo también entré por encima de 7 (aún promediando) pero preferí asumir pérdidas y entrar más abajo (con estas entradas y salidas aún estoy en rojo, pero menos)

Ánimo 

PD: Bueno, me suscribo al hilo, y hasta mañana :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un amigo forero predijo que el SAN acabaría hoy en los 6,40...



Hombre!!!!!
Yo entre a 6,18
uno predice cosas buenas,yo sinceramente me esperaba las 6,40 pero vamos
otra vez sera
Por lo menos nos queda el consuelo del dividendo::
A 6 euros y con un dividendo en puertas de 0.2 no es muy logico,deberia rondar
los 6,40 
Pero vamos ,el mercado manda


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

Se nos ha metido un troll.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Mucha tensión, porque éste soporte es el último antes del abismo  Pero la cosa pinta como el viernes, al final lo acabaremos rompiendo creo. Sino lo hacemos antes de la última hora puede que haya un rally, situación similar a la del 23 de Septiembre.



¿Que niveles esta supervisando o cree que son esenciales?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hombre!!!!!
> Yo entre a 6,18
> uno predice cosas buenas,yo sinceramente me esperaba las 6,40 pero vamos
> otra vez sera
> ...



La previsión no era muy acertada, pero en cualquier caso se agradece el esfuerzo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Con el hamijo nuevo este vamos a tener que abrir un hilo nuevo en dos días ::


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

o reportarle como a una jodida rata


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

1554 dijo:


> #126---------------------


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

¿Las pérdidas bursátiles habrán vuelto loco a este amigo troll?


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> o reportarle como a una jodida rata



reportad a este *********** en un mensaje suyo dais al botón del triángulo8:


----------



## univac (3 Oct 2011)

Bueno, que limpien el hilo una vez expulsado el excremento numerico


----------



## Fraction (3 Oct 2011)

yo ya le he reportado, si, soy un Flanders......


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

Pues yo también le he reportado, hale, cuantos más mejor.


----------



## univac (3 Oct 2011)

Al troll ya le han saltado los stops, ta fuera de mercado


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día bastante gacelero además de aburrido y con muy poco movimiento, a pesar de ello aun se puede sacar algo de chicha. El día ha sido básicamente de acumulación aunque periódicamente se han dedicado a hacer ventas aisladas, además lo han hecho con 'ritmo', cada dos compras metían una venta, aunque mientras tanto el saldo iba subiendo poco a poco.

La mayor orden del día ha sido una compra de unos 112 contratos hacia las 16:00.

En subasta también han comprado algo más de 100 contratos.

En resumen, entre el aburrimiento y el bostezo con la sesión que nos han ofrecido hoy hemos tenido algunas intervenciones que nos muestran a unos leoncios alcistas y compradores pero con mucho disimulo y sin que apenas se note. Esta es la pista fundamental porque el precio ha quedado en terreno dudoso de nuevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

e*SP*ertos, rompe o no rompe los 1120?


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

A ver si esta vez es la vencida y el SP500 cae a gusto de guano, yo le tengo puesto el ojo a los 1110 (pero llevo cortos de hace un rato)


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> A ver si esta vez es la vencida y el SP500 cae a gusto de guano, yo le tengo puesto el ojo a los 1111



Y hasta incluso más, tal vez en 1100 para ir abriendo boca

A ver como se porta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

a mi me da 115 como primera parada. pero es que está tonto y no perfora esos 1120!!


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Pues si. Los próximos tanteos son importantes.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Me desquicia que no traspase, ....planteandome quitar los cortos y comprar


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Parece que vamos a ello....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues si. Los próximos tanteos son importantes.



Parece que vamos a por esos 1115 :


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Guanas Tardes a todos, a dejar correr el guanamen :, hoy esta siendo un gran día


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

El SP500 se me quedo paralizado en la pantalla


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Empieza a coger ritmo a la baja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> a mi me da 115 como primera parada. pero es que está tonto y no perfora esos 1120!!



1110 y cantamos bingo....


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> De locos
> 
> Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance



Ya andan aflojando por el 60%,... aflojando un 30%... jur jur

El valor esta muerto se mire por donde se mire y este tipo de "montaña rusas" tan acusadas en tan poco tiempo hacen sospechar incluso más.


----------



## MariscosRecio (3 Oct 2011)

Que opináis de la subida de Ebro??


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Quita los cortos si quieres, pero yo no compraría. La presión de venta es mayor y están descargando, es cuestión de que el NASDAQ y las financieras tiren hacia abajo.
> 
> *EDIT:* El próximo soporte fuerte estaría sobre los 1102.



¿Crees que traspasamos los 1102?........lo veo un poco apocalíptico....¿como ves el panorama?


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Oct 2011)

parece q siguen perforando, a ver si encuentran el petroleo 

pero estamos en niveles q un rebote no seria raro


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

....Ahora voy en búsqueda de un rebote


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

buen server el de calopez....


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, la foto está clara. Bajista y bastante. El riesgo es que cualquier rebote se pule cualquier tipo de stop que pongamos .... al no ser que se asuman stops muy grandes (hablo del DAX).
Basta con mirar los gráficos en horas o diario.
SP, última parada en 1100-1080. Si no rebota ahí, guano del bueno ... pero por si acaso, con paracaidas as usual.
Es muy sintomático que todo el día mariconeando y al final bajón (como el viernes). Las noticias positivas duran días y cuando se esfuman, vuelta a la esencia actual (bajista).
Long time a las tendencias.

Ahora mismo el SP sobre una tendencia bajista en charts de minuto. Si se fuja, puede suponer un buen scalp.
Nuevamente las cíclicas americanas, reventadas.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2011)

Janus qué es scalp
gracias


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus qué es scalp
> gracias



Entrar y salir. Operar en intraminuto más o menos.


----------



## MariscosRecio (3 Oct 2011)

Hamijos responder a una gacela entre leones please!

Que opináis de la subida de Ebro foods? vamos que me he metido en corto y estoy acojo......

Thanks


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 Oct 2011)

A tiro de piedra del fibo38,2% de todo el rebote de los últimos 2 años, o 1102

Saludos...


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Hamijos responder a una gacela entre leones please!
> 
> Que opináis de la subida de Ebro foods? vamos que me he metido en corto y estoy acojo......
> 
> Thanks



Si no hay un subidon de ultima hora, donde el Dax se ponga en los 5370-5400 aprox, pienso que el Ibex tendrá una apertura en rojo, (yo no me preocuparía, eso si, estate temprano delante de la pantalla)


----------



## MariscosRecio (3 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Si no hay un subidon de ultima hora, donde el Dax se ponga en los 5370-5400 aprox, pienso que el Ibex tendrá una apertura en rojo, (yo no me preocuparía, eso si, estate temprano delante de la pantalla)



Gracias
Tengo preparado ya el stop por si un caso!


----------



## pipoapipo (3 Oct 2011)

si cierra por debajo de 1102 no mancheis mucho las pantallas


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus qué es scalp
> gracias



Coger peniques en la vía del tren . Básicamente ir arañando calderilla con muchas operaciones y muy cortas.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

*La matriz de American Airlines se desploma el 30% por su posible quiebra*


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A tiro de piedra del fibo38,2% de todo el rebote de los últimos 2 años, o 1102
> 
> Saludos...



¿entonces ahora toca rebote fuerte según los fibos? ¿o bajada al precipicio? creo que hace relativamente poco estuvimos en ese mismo lugar.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2011)

el sp esta formando una especie de soporte en 1105

PD :1102


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

La caida del chulibex me escama un poco. Muy light y con mucho esfuerzo.

Respecto al SP, estamos a las puertas del infierno. Si realmente lo quieren hacer rebotar, ahora mismo lo tienen a webo.

De momento I'm happy


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> el sp esta formando una especie de soporte en 1105



Pues yo diría que está excavando un túnel en 1105 

Sin acritud.


----------



## DeCafeina (3 Oct 2011)

Allá vamooos....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿entonces ahora toca rebote fuerte según los fibos? ¿o bajada al precipicio? creo que hace relativamente poco estuvimos en ese mismo lugar.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Oct 2011)

¿Qué le habéis hecho a Kodak?


----------



## jcfdez (3 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches, yo veo factible que lo reboten...
En el futuro del MiniSP si pasa el 1107 iría al 1114 en primer lugar. Si lo siguen empujando 1120-1122...eso si no terminan de despeñarlo, pero lo veo más arriba que abajo.
Si no puede con el 1107 pues guano y tal...


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

Acabo de ver el sumario del TeleNoticias (Telecinco) ...... Apocalíptico


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2011)

"Greece is not the scapegoat of the eurozone"... Abajo con ese euro. Con un euro=1,10 $ me da igual lo que caigan mis McDonalds. Aún estais a tiempo de salvar vuestros euros con Statoil, Yara, Astra Zeneca, McDonalds...


----------



## Caos (3 Oct 2011)

Si no hemos rebotado ya, cualquier rebote va a ser fútil. Consolidar estos niveles de bajada pinta un panorama desolador para los toretes, que a estas horas están muy escaldados, y aquellos que buscaban rebotes obvios, se han quedado con las ganas. Salvo que suba un poco la cosa por la noche, para pillar a algún pardillo mañana, esto está visto para sentencia, hemos roto el canal cansino de 2 meses y no quedan fuerzas para volver a subir, se acabó lo que se daba; en última instancia el objetivo está sobre los 950-975 (a lo que deberíamos llegar o bien durante éste mes o en Noviembre, no creo que haga falta alargar la agonía hasta Diciembre). Pero va a depender de muchos factores que caigamos más (los 800 son una posibilidad, más allá de eso no me atrevo a aventurar nada, pero esto va para largo y tal y como están las cosas yo no descartaría nada, estratégicamente estamos PEOR que en 2008, cuidado con subestiamr la situación que es bastante grave globalmente). No creo que haya ningún rebote fuerte una vez hayamos tocado fondo, pero el personal puede estar ansioso por entrar a pillar gangas, aunque lo que ahora parecen gangas, una vez los resultados se ajusten a la realidad durante el último cuarto va a parecer que no son tanto 'fundamentalmente' (cuidado con predicciones sobre proyecciones fantasiosas en cuanto a beneficios, margen de operaciones, etc.).

Curiosamente las materias primas se están relajando, me precipité un poco la semana diciendo que la plata volver a probar los 26 cuando el SP500 volviera a bajar. Sin duda esos mercados están exhaustos después de caídas tan atroces y necesitan digerir un poco la caída (son los mercados bursátiles los que deben alcanzarles), pero salvo el oro ( que parece que pueda ir a buscar los 1700 de nuevo y se ha salvado de la quema), la correlación todavía no ha terminado y muchas materias primas aún tienen que caer un poco más (petróleo, gas, metales, incluso plata). Los mercados bursátiles siempre son los últimos en enterarse (junto con los mercados de divisas), en los mercados monetarios/crédito, materias primas u otros mercados OTC ya llevan andados medio camino.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Pues ha tocado los 1101

El after puede ser gracioso


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Si no hemos rebotado ya, cualquier rebote va a ser fútil. Consolidar estos niveles de bajada pinta un panorama desolador para los toretes, que a estas horas están muy escaldados, y aquellos que buscaban rebotes obvios, se han quedado con las ganas. Salvo que suba un poco la cosa por la noche, para pillar a algún pardillo mañana, esto está visto para sentencia, hemos roto el canal cansino de 2 meses y no quedan fuerzas para volver a subir, se acabó lo que se daba; en última instancia el objetivo está sobre los 950-975 (a lo que deberíamos llegar o bien durante éste mes o en Noviembre, no creo que haga falta alargar la agonía hasta Diciembre). Pero va a depender de muchos factores que caigamos más (los 800 son una posibilidad, más allá de eso no me atrevo a aventurar nada, pero esto va para largo y tal y como están las cosas yo no descartaría nada, estratégicamente estamos PEOR que en 2008, cuidado con subestiamr la situación que es bastante grave globalmente). No creo que haya ningún rebote fuerte una vez hayamos tocado fondo, pero el personal puede estar ansioso por entrar a pillar gangas, aunque lo que ahora parecen gangas, una vez los resultados se ajusten a la realidad durante el último cuarto va a parecer que no son tanto 'fundamentalmente' (cuidado con predicciones sobre proyecciones fantasiosas en cuanto a beneficios, margen de operaciones, etc.).
> 
> Curiosamente las materias primas se están relajando, me precipité un poco la semana diciendo que la plata volver a probar los 26 cuando el SP500 volviera a bajar. Sin duda esos mercados están exhaustos después de caídas tan atroces y necesitan digerir un poco la caída (son los mercados bursátiles los que deben alcanzarles), pero salvo el oro ( que parece que pueda ir a buscar los 1700 de nuevo y se ha salvado de la quema), la correlación todavía no ha terminado y muchas materias primas aún tienen que caer un poco más (petróleo, gas, metales, incluso plata). Los mercados bursátiles siempre son los últimos en enterarse (junto con los mercados de divisas), en los mercados monetarios/crédito, materias primas u otros mercados OTC ya llevan andados medio camino.



Hasta el rabo todo es toro pero sí que pinta mal para el SP.

El comportamiento del Chulibex es un misterio ::


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Creo que el guano, por lo menos para mundo USA, va para largo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Oct 2011)

Para mundo usa y para todo el mundo. No me creo yo un sp en 8xx largos y aqui en 78xx.

LCASC creo que colgo unas graficas muy interesantes sobre ondas y tal...


----------



## Mulder (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues ha tocado los 1101
> 
> El after puede ser gracioso



No lo dice ud. bien, son los místicos 1101 ::


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

Cuidado con este tema.

Dexia, al borde del abismo: el consejo no descarta el desguace completo del banco - elEconomista.es


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Oct 2011)

El guano será frío, oscuro, y durará el resto de vuestras vidas ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

Anonadado me hallo al revisar las cotizaciones.

¿Qué lógica tiene esto? Subida de más de un 6% justo al cierre de la cotización de Sacyr...


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Anonadado me hallo al revisar las cotizaciones.
> 
> ¿Qué lógica tiene esto? Subida de más de un 6% justo al cierre de la cotización de Sacyr...



La mierda, a veces salta. Eso es lo que es Sacyr.

No tocarla ni de coña


----------



## DeCafeina (3 Oct 2011)

¡Menudo arreón en dos minutos!


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

SP, al final se decidieron a subirla.

No se fien ni un pelo.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Para mundo usa y para todo el mundo. No me creo yo un sp en 8xx largos y aqui en 78xx.
> 
> LCASC creo que colgo unas graficas muy interesantes sobre ondas y tal...



Creo que en Europa la bajada ha sido muy acusada y los usanos se tienen que poner al día de la mano de Tonuel

Sólo es una suposición.


----------



## jcfdez (3 Oct 2011)

de momento no ha el podido con los 1107 del futuro, veremos si lo vuelven a intentar...pero ya casi no queda tiempo. Lo lógico sería ir a mínimos...


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Descarga de última hora....

Atentos al after

p.d. ya ha tocado los 1100


----------



## DeCafeina (3 Oct 2011)

jcfdez dijo:


> de momento no ha el podido con los 1107 del futuro, veremos si lo vuelven a intentar...pero ya casi no queda tiempo. Lo lógico sería ir a mínimos...



:Aplauso:
Premio para el caballero.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

¿tendrá algo que ver que estemos en Octubre? ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La mierda, a veces salta. Eso es lo que es Sacyr.
> 
> No tocarla ni de coña



¿Cuales son los principales chicharros adulterados del Ibex?

- FCC.
- Sacyr.

¿Cuáles más?


----------



## jcfdez (3 Oct 2011)

La verdad que mejor casi me como un owned, confiaba en que los rompiera y se fuera al menos al 1114....mañana más y mejor.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Bueno pues la lata la han abierto

Si el sistema cardio no responde a lo mejor podemos tocar los 106X , pero todo a su tiempo.


----------



## DeCafeina (3 Oct 2011)

Viendo como suelen ser los finales de sesión en USA, y viendo la subida que se ha pegado a 15 minutos del cierre... el guano final ha sido épico. Está claro que estamos en Octubre, sí. ::


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los principales chicharros adulterados del Ibex?
> 
> - FCC.
> - Sacyr.
> ...



EMHO, en el chulibex todos se comportan como chicharros de vez en cuando salvo los Blue chips.

Pondría especial cuidado en AIG (una castaña), ACX (la cíclica por definición) y Mapfre (a finales de los 90's me dió disgustos). Abengoa es otro truño de cuidado.


----------



## MariscosRecio (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La mierda, a veces salta. Eso es lo que es Sacyr.
> 
> No tocarla ni de coña



y en corto lo veis? 

Podría ser buena opción....


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los principales chicharros adulterados del Ibex?
> 
> - FCC.
> - Sacyr.
> ...



Yo veo raro GAMESA,eso de los molinillos.....


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> EMHO, en el chulibex todos se comportan como chicharros de vez en cuando salvo los Blue chips.
> 
> Pondría especial cuidado en AIG (una castaña), ACX (la cíclica por definición) y Mapfre (a finales de los 90's me dió disgustos). Abengoa es otro truño de cuidado.



Arcelol otra cíclica.

Y la estrenada BANKIMIERDA como se pire el cuidador JP Morgan los deja en bragas.

Lo de FCC de estos últimos días está siendo de sanción CNMVera rollo la que les mete a las del mercado continuo a veces, pero claro como están las Koplowitz albertitos y demás ahí ni tocar :XX:


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> y en corto lo veis?
> 
> Podría ser buena opción....



La volatilidad te destroza y salvo que seas un temerario, las probabilidades de perder son muy altas.

Hay que dejarla que se muera y olvidarse de ella.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que en Europa la bajada ha sido muy acusada y los usanos se tienen que poner al día de la mano de Tonuel
> 
> Sólo es una suposición.



si no rebota mañana, guano ¿no? ya se pulido el fibo(38.2$)

disiento en que Europa no vaya haber guano del bueno, guaneando el jefe es que está bajo el efecto de las cervezas de pollastre


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Arcelol otra cíclica.
> 
> Y la estrenada BANKIMIERDA como se pire el cuidador JP Morgan los deja en bragas.
> 
> Lo de FCC de estos últimos días está siendo de sanción CNMVera rollo la que les mete a las del mercado continuo a veces, pero claro como están las Koplowitz albertitos y demás ahí ni tocar :XX:



En Bankia yo ni miro la cotización, no vaya a ser que me dé un flush de debilidad.

Cualquiera nos podemos levantar con el día tonto ::

Mejor no tentar la suerte (en su día dije que la veríamos por debajo de 2 leuros).


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

¿alguno de vosotros ganais dinero con la bolsa o es una ludopatia?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> y en corto lo veis?
> 
> Podría ser buena opción....



Yo quería ponerme corto en Sacyr, pero visto lo visto ni de broma. ¿Cómo es posible que en dos minutos lo suban un 6%, sin razón aparente?

Y. efectivamente, creo que el comportamiento de la semana anterior de FCC es digna de sanción, menudo chicharro manejado.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguno de vosotros ganais dinero con la bolsa o es una ludopatia?



yo nunca gané dinero.

Pero tengo la esperanza de forrarme algún día. Ya ve, cabezón que es uno ::


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2011)

Yo llevo 2000€ con la *demo *del plus500, todo ganancias en 3 días, hoy 3 operaciones 1000 € y porque no le doy mucho, todo entrando por intuición guanera aunque algún largo triunfe.

Aunque ver -1800€ como he llegado a ver tiene que cagar cuando vas con dinero real 

Pero vamos que ganar pasta se puede ganar y en cantidades ridiculamente elevadas.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguno de vosotros ganais dinero con la bolsa o es una ludopatia?




Ludopatía socialmente aceptada. Además, mi novia me deja estar horas delante del ordenador con la excusa de que analizo mis inversiones, cuando sólo leo sobre la NFL y veo porno.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> yo nunca gané dinero.
> 
> Pero tengo la esperanza de forrarme algún día. Ya ve, cabezón que es uno ::



juega al euromillon que si te tocan los 100 millones mañana te compras un ibex35 par ti solo que seguro que ponerlo a IPF es muy aburrido::


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Yo quería ponerme corto en Sacyr, pero visto lo visto ni de broma. ¿Cómo es posible que en dos minutos lo suban un 6%, sin razón aparente?
> 
> Y. efectivamente, creo que el comportamiento de la semana anterior de FCC es digna de sanción, menudo chicharro manejado.



Sacyr es que ya pasó su época guanera al igual que IAG, GAM ARCELOL que eran un "1" fijo en la quiniela en los días de guano, hoy mira suben las 4 :XX:

Todas han tocado soportes (+o- 3.9, 1.6, 2.95 y 10,5 respectivamente) así que es chungo que den más chicha por vía guanera.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguno de vosotros ganais dinero con la bolsa o es una ludopatia?



yo estoy fuera de todo, pero por experiencia las apuestas deportivas salen más rentables


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Sacyr es que ya pasó su época guanera al igual que IAG, GAM ARCELOL que eran un "1" fijo en la quiniela en los días de guano, hoy mira suben las 4 :XX:
> 
> Todas han tocado soportes (+o- 3.9, 1.6, 2.95 y 10,5 respectivamente) así que es chungo que den más chicha por vía guanera.



¿Y cuáles veis ahora como apuesta guanera segura?

¿Mediaset?


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

joder que hostia. El SP ha tocado los 1090.


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles veis ahora como apuesta guanera segura?
> 
> ¿Mediaset?



Bueno no seré yo el más indicado para aconsejar ya que aún no llego a gacela, pero mañana habemus guano nuevamente y diría toda la semana salvo que digan que ahora Grecia pagará religiosamente y que su PIB crecerá un 10% el año que viene por la llegada de Zeus al pireo ::

Y sobre valores concretos y pese a la medida pseudo franquista de prohibición de cortos creo que la banca gemelos incluidos deberían bajar otro 5-6 adicional en estos próximos días (hoy cayeron el 3,5% ya) algún largo cuando toquen 5,4x puede hacerse.

Y en cortos pues no sé apostaría por los que te dije arriba que ya habían pasado ciclo guanero, pero es que pueden bajar otra vez a esos soportes, para rebotar de nuevo claro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Bueno no seré yo el más indicado para aconsejar ya que aún no llego a gacela, pero mañana habemus guano nuevamente y diría toda la semana salvo que digan que ahora Grecia pagará religiosamente y que su PIB crecerá un 10% el año que viene por la llegada de Zeus al pireo ::
> 
> Y sobre valores concretos y pese a la medida pseudo franquista de prohibición de cortos creo que la banca gemelos incluidos deberían bajar otro 5-6 adicional en estos próximos días (hoy cayeron el 3,5% ya)



Gracias, pero me gustaría concluir sobre algunos en el que si que nos dejen poner cortos los amigos de la CNMV.


----------



## MariscosRecio (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Y cuáles veis ahora como apuesta guanera segura?
> 
> ¿Mediaset?



yo me la juge el viernes con ppfonica y me ha salido bien.
Veremos a ver como me sale mañana con Ebro.........

" no hagas caso de mis comentarios es mi 5 operación" "soy gacela total"


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Oct 2011)

Menudo ostiazo que lleva el euro desde hace unos días


----------



## delhierro (3 Oct 2011)

Una pregunta quizas tonta ( no he apostado en la bolsa nunca ) ¿ Como es posible que por ejemplo hoy el inicio de la sesión en puntos no coincida con el cierre del viernes ?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Oct 2011)

Sr. ghkghk,
He visto como se está convirtiendo usted en defensor del _american way of life_ ::.
También, si no recuerdo mal, ha comentado que las caidas en las cotizaciones de los exportadores de obesidad se compensan con la revalorización de la moneda del imperio (dígase en mode Chávez). 
En mi humilde opinión, su estrategia la veo acertada (salvo apocalipsis bursátil que lleve a estas empresas al infierno, caso harto díficil) a medio plazo (3-4 años). Pienso así, ya que preveo el €/$ tenderá a la paridad sobre el 2014. A partir de ahí, y hasta el 202x el dólar comenzará su declive hasta los 1,75$/€. 

Le paso mi gráfica:


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

no es necesario estar en mercado todo el tiempo.

es momento de esperar con calma y pillarlas más abajo


----------



## tonuel (3 Oct 2011)

ya lo dijo tochovista... y vosotros ni puto caso...


----------



## kemao2 (3 Oct 2011)

Por cierto. ¿alguien tiene acceso a esos gráfico que compraban de forma superpuesta las distintas recesiones de los últimos 100 años? ,son un clásico de este hilo, hace un par de años. El tiempo pasa y los indices siguen totalmente hundidos haciendo de esta crisis la mas larga desde el 29.


¿alguien tiene acceso a esos gráficos?


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (3 Oct 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> ya lo dijo tochovista... y vosotros ni puto caso...



La mierda es tanta que no cabe en octubre y se dispersa ya todos los meses del año.


----------



## locoAC (3 Oct 2011)

Bueno, los futuros del ibex bajando en nocturno un -2.4% ahora mismo... Parece que a muchos les ha corrido un escalofrío por las cervicales con el cierre USA.

Lo mismo luego cierra en verde, que la jornada es muy larga, pero se masca la tensión.


----------



## morgan (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> EMHO, en el chulibex todos se comportan como chicharros de vez en cuando salvo los Blue chips.
> 
> Pondría especial cuidado en AIG (una castaña), ACX (la cíclica por definición) y Mapfre (a finales de los 90's me dió disgustos). Abengoa es otro truño de cuidado.



Bertok, cuando dices AIG. ¿te referías en realidad a IAG o no ha sido una errata al escribir?


----------



## morgan (3 Oct 2011)

locoAC dijo:


> Bueno, los futuros del ibex bajando en nocturno un -2.4% ahora mismo... Parece que a muchos les ha corrido un escalofrío por las cervicales con el cierre USA.
> 
> Lo mismo luego cierra en verde, que la jornada es muy larga, pero se masca la tensión.



Todo es posible, hamijo. Nunca subestime el poder de la locomotora de Europa. ::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2011)

Correcto Guybrush. Pensaba que la vuelta al guano vendría de la mano de caidas europeas, que repercutirían en la relación euro/$. Y así está siendo. Cuando compré MC, estaba casi a 1,38. Además, lo elegido en Europa, e.on, está en verde así que miel sobre hojuelas. 

Y, principalmente, que no quiero tener dinero en bancos. Prefiero tener XXX McDonalds, XXX e.on, XXX KO, XXX Yara, XXX Astra Zenaca, XXX Statoil... en distintas monedas, sectores, países... y si bajan ya subirán. Realmente, ni siquiera me importa que bajen algo, me queda munición para una nueva andanada!!

Muchas gracias por el gráfico. Ojalá!


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

Vaya cierre. Marcando posición y dejando el "al lorete que ahí hay leones".

Un pequeño análisis por si alguien no lo ha visto.

SP: El cierre ha sido el más bajo en muchos meses (la última vez que cotizó en 1180, cerró por encima de 1100 porque lo dieron la vuelta). No obstante, en gráfico horario, está en la base inferior de un perfecto canal bajista (eso sí, con bastante pendiente) por lo que pudiera darse un rule hacia los 1120 y todo seguiría igual. Podría darse esta opción para infundir la sensación de "rebote en mínimos, constatación de suelo".
Las cíclicas americanas y empresas de servicios energéticos afines, todas reventadas y mucho mucho. Hoy caidas espectaculares. Ivanhoe, Meritor, Hercules Offshore, BES, Patriot Coal etc..., todas con caidas de más del 10% aprox. Algunas han dividido por 3 en un mes.
La banca americana, también se la ha dado en condiciones. Como decía CAOS, sólo faltaba ésta para sumarse a las caidas .... y así ha sido. Citi, BoA etc..., todo muy muy bajista.

DAX: Hizo fuga falsa en diario (para atrapar a gacelas) y desde ahí, bajada muy potente el viernes pasado y hoy mismo. Ambos días, bajando mucho fuera de horario (en la segunda parte del horario USA). Ahora mismo está perdiendo más del 2% por lo que o mucho lo arreglan, o mañana abre en rojo.
Está mejor que el SP si bien no puede ir a su bola sin fijarse en el boss. El riesgo es que si el SP se pone a bajar, el DAX lo mismo lo hace el doble ....

Una clave de todo este escenario es el cruce del eurodolar. Está en 1,31XX y así no hay manera de que los índices suban.

Por último una sugerencia, sigan la plata .... está comportándose muy bien y predecible. Con stops de cierta envergadura (la volatilidad es alta) se pueden "pillar" movimientos muy amplios.

P.D: Los gemelos estaban pegados a resistencia para realizar una fuga mi bonito. Hoy ambos se ha alejado con la bajada. Interesante que NO TIENEN VOLUMEN en las últimas semanas. Es triste ver al BBVA menear menos de 10 millones de acciones al día (y algunos menos de 6).
Curioso sin embargo lo de Arcelor, pero eso sí, sin volumen y siendo bajista claro en gráfico diario. Lo que sucede, es que rebotando un 20%, tiene el mismo aspecto.
Ojo a Técnicas Reunidas. Está en soporte y con gráfico de debilidad. Si pierde el soporte .... se puede pegar un paseo de unos 8 euros si el escenario global se complica.
Sacyr, puede subir o bajar una barbaridad pero ante todo sentido común. Alguién cree que es sencillo que algún banco refinancie 5.000 millones?. O se mete un chino para quedarse con Repsol como prenda (energía) .... pero ni con eso porque dudo que el gobierno les deje. La cuenta de resultados de Sacyr es penosa y más allá de la obra del Canal de Panamá ..... hay escasa predictibilidad (poca concesión).
Gamesa, ni tocar porque es muy fácil quemarse las manos.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

Ahora mismo, el SP en mínimos.

AC/DC - Highway To Hell [2011 Live at River Plate DVD] - YouTube


----------



## Drinito (3 Oct 2011)

delhierro dijo:


> Una pregunta quizas tonta ( no he apostado en la bolsa nunca ) ¿ Como es posible que por ejemplo hoy el inicio de la sesión en puntos no coincida con el cierre del viernes ?



Cito, que a mi también me interesa. ¿Algún entendido que lo pueda aclarar? 

:ouch:


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Bertok, cuando dices AIG. ¿te referías en realidad a IAG o no ha sido una errata al escribir?



Ha sido una errata, evidentemente el chicharrón es la antigua Iberia.


----------



## tonuel (3 Oct 2011)




----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya cierre. Marcando posición y dejando el "al lorete que ahí hay leones".
> 
> Un pequeño análisis por si alguien no lo ha visto.
> 
> ...



me va a hacer mirar esas mierdecillas cíclicas usanas ..... y mira que no quiero ::


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> joder que hostia. El SP ha tocado los 1090.



Pues no sé como va a calificar lo que puede ocurrir si no lo dan rápido la vuelta.

Una buena hostia, es que lo lleven a 1040 y ahí le metan un flash crash de un día hasta 950 y después a subir como cerdos. Es una utopía pero los leones, se corren todos los días.


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

La pauta técnica marca target en 1000 :baba:


----------



## faraico (3 Oct 2011)

Drinito dijo:


> Cito, que a mi también me interesa. ¿Algún entendido que lo pueda aclarar?
> 
> :ouch:



Seguro que alguien lo puede explicar mejor, pero creo que es porque en la apertura NADIE (salvo alguna gacela) está dispuesto a comprar al precio de cierre del día anterior por lo que se dice que abre con "gap a la baja".


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues no sé como va a calificar lo que puede ocurrir si no lo dan rápido la vuelta.
> 
> Una buena hostia, es que lo lleven a 1040 y ahí le metan un flash crash de un día hasta 950 y después a subir como cerdos. Es una utopía pero los leones, se corren todos los días.



la vuelta seria hasta 1120 y paabajo..........


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias, pero me gustaría concluir sobre algunos en el que si que nos dejen poner cortos los amigos de la CNMV.



Para burlar el coto vedado lo mejor que veo son CFDS sobre índices, algo parecido hacen los leoncios de por aquí que no sé si andan con CFDS, ETF, futuros u opciones pero invierten sobretodo en índices, pollastre en el DAX varios en el SP etc


----------



## VOTIN (3 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya cierre. Marcando posición y dejando el "al lorete que ahí hay leones".
> 
> Un pequeño análisis por si alguien no lo ha visto.
> 
> ...



Si se cargan a SACYR los bancos ....
¿veremos caer el precio de repsol para hacer caja los bancos,hasta cuanto?


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Oct 2011)

*DAX*






Puede que el DAX rompa al alza

*SP500*






*IMPORTANTE: acertó los 1100 de hoy


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Para los "inversores a largo plazo" que no confiéis en la opinión experta de los afables foreros por cualquier dudoso motivo, os recomiendo que os leáis esto: Why Good Companies May Get Even Cheaper for Awhile de El-Erian (CEO de PIMCO) antes de meteros en cualquier "inversión a largo plazoh"  El wishfull thinking puede jugaros una mala pasada.



Imagina que tienes 500.000 euros en el banco (que no los tengo). Dime qué harías para salvaguardarlos (vivienda, oro, petróleo, acciones, bancolchón, depósitos...) que encontraré alguien que lo desaconseje. Y ojo, no digo que no tengas razón, pero las cosas no son blancas o negras.


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2011)

Yo compraría un piso, ya sabe la vivienda nunca baja


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ha sido una errata, evidentemente el chicharrón es la antigua Iberia.




Pues anda que el otro ..... Hoy sobre 20 y hace unos meses en 60 porque iban a pagar no se cuánto al Gobierno y solicitar permiso para pagar dividendos. Gacelada para adentro, cierre de puertas ... y a cuchilladas. Eso sí, no engaña a nadie porque desde 40 pavos, todos los días baja un poquito y otro poquito, y otro poquito. Buenos trades se podrían haber hecho ahí pero como no es posible ponerse corto para los mundanos, a joderse.
Si alguien tiene curiosidad, que vea el gráfico en minutos desde las 21:50. No digo más porque es digno de mención verlo.


----------



## locoAC (3 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *DAX*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pudiera ser que esté haciendo un suelo redondeado de libro... Pero ojito que la línea que separa eso de una ruptura de doble-suelo es muy delgada.

Yo esa diferencia la pongo en un nivel de referencia: los 5164 del 22/09. Los futuros marcan ahora 5250.


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Para los "inversores a largo plazo" que no confiéis en la opinión experta de los afables foreros por cualquier dudoso motivo, os recomiendo que os leáis esto: Why Good Companies May Get Even Cheaper for Awhile de El-Erian (CEO de PIMCO) antes de meteros en cualquier "inversión a largo plazoh"  El wishfull thinking puede jugaros una mala pasada.



Gracias por recomendarlo. Muchos se lo agradecerán. Ayer lo ví porque también lo referenciaba en Twitter nuestro afamado Dr Doom.

Y por cierto, enhorabuena y gracias por avisar al foro de que "hay calma tensa porque está cerca el abismo". Si no recuerdo mal, lo dijo sobre 1120 y ahora está 30 pipos más abajo (7500$ de ganancia por contrato).


----------



## Caos (3 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Imagina que tienes 500.000 euros en el banco (que no los tengo). Dime qué harías para salvaguardarlos (vivienda, oro, petróleo, acciones, bancolchón, depósitos...) que encontraré alguien que lo desaconseje. Y ojo, no digo que no tengas razón, pero las cosas no son blancas o negras.



Pues voy a ser sincero, en el tiempo que llevo gestionando carteras, si tuviera que aprender una sola cosa vital para invertir, sería la gestión del riesgo. Y honestamente creo que es de locos estar largo ahora a largo plazo en las bolsas, el riesgo/beneficio es demasiado alto.

Pero oye, el que tenga suficiente capital para correr el riesgo y le sale bien, cojonudo, el problema es que no estamos hablando de 500.000 €, sino de al menos 100 mill. de € en adelante de liquidez disponible que 'no te importe perder'. Para el pequeño inversor que pone el dinero ganado con su duro trabajo, creo que es demasiado riesgo que no deja dormir bien por la noche.

Dicho lo cual, no voy a decirle a nadie lo que tiene que hacer con su dinero, y no digo que no pueda estar equivocado (precisamente porque las cosas no son blancas y negras, la situación es demasiado complicada, y las complicaciones gustan poco a la RV).


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> me va a hacer mirar esas mierdecillas cíclicas usanas ..... y mira que no quiero ::



Pues mire usted que a veces me sorprendo todo el tiempo que utilizamos en analizar DAX etc ... en donde hay más trampas que leones.

Sin embargo, en este tipo de compañías (que mueven volumen de cojones) no hay muchas trampas posibles. Cuando suben, suben con fuerza y cuando bajan, bajan con fuerza. Lo que sí digo es que hay dos máximas:
-No esperar a ver si hemos perdido el soporte X y podemos recuperarlo para perder menos.
-Sin stop no se debe operar al menos que se esté más o menos al tanto de ello.

Disfrutelo. Es una gran oportunidad para quien sepa hacer gestión del riesgo.


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la vuelta seria hasta 1120 y paabajo..........



También lo pienso yo. Sería subir ahora para que las gacelas piensen "otra vez el suelo nos ha salvado" y cuando llegue a 1120 para abajo con fuerza.

Solo veo un problema. Que lo sabemos, y ésto es más difícil que eso.

ehhh


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Pues voy a ser sincero, en el tiempo que llevo gestionando carteras, si tuviera que aprender una sola cosa vital para invertir, sería la gestión del riesgo. Y honestamente creo que es de locos estar largo ahora a largo plazo en las bolsas, el riesgo/beneficio es demasiado alto.
> 
> Pero oye, el que tenga suficiente capital para correr el riesgo y le sale bien, cojonudo, el problema es que no estamos hablando de 500.000 €, sino de al menos 100 mill. de € en adelante de liquidez disponible que 'no te importe perder'. Para el pequeño inversor que pone el dinero ganado con su duro trabajo, creo que es demasiado riesgo que no deja dormir bien por la noche.
> 
> Dicho lo cual, no voy a decirle a nadie lo que tiene que hacer con su dinero, y no digo que no pueda estar equivocado (precisamente porque las cosas no son blancas y negras, la situación es demasiado complicada, y las complicaciones gustan poco a la RV).




No se lo tome a mal. Lo pregunto porque le veo más que sensato e informado, ¿en qué invertiría ahora por ejemplo 100.000 euros si no tuviera el tiempo o los conocimientos para estar abriendo constantemente posiciones cortas, con variaciones diarias?


----------



## bertok (3 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se lo tome a mal. Lo pregunto porque le veo más que sensato e informado, ¿en qué invertiría ahora por ejemplo 100.000 euros si no tuviera el tiempo o los conocimientos para estar abriendo constantemente posiciones cortas, con variaciones diarias?



no crea que es mala idea invertir en un IPF cancelable sin penalización hasta que las bolsas se despeñen y marquen una pauta de vuelta


----------



## ghkghk (3 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> no crea que es mala idea invertir en un IPF cancelable sin penalización hasta que las bolsas se despeñen y marquen una pauta de vuelta




Alguna vez he comentado que mi entrada en e.on y McDonalds (y en menor medida KO) ha supuesto el 40% de mis ahorros más o menos. El otro 60% está rentando al 4,38% TAE esperando justo ese momento... Aunque obviamente el momento idoneo va a ser imposible clavarlo.


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si se cargan a SACYR los bancos ....
> ¿veremos caer el precio de repsol para hacer caja los bancos,hasta cuanto?



Yo lo veo así.

Repsol es una empresa que cuando va bien, va dos veces bien. Me explico, cuando la economía crece .... vende más y a mayor precio (el petróleo sube) y además en España el precio del combustible ha ido más lejos que el precio del refino.
Pero cuando va mal, va dos veces mal. Menos ventas y con el petroleo más barato.
En los últimos años, ha descubierto bastante yacimientos, principalente en Brasil de forma que sus reservas "probadas" se han incrementado sustancialmente. También es cierto que es "crudo profundo" por lo que solamente es económicamente viable con precios altos de petróleo. Pero no nos engañemos, van a necesitar un montón de pasta para abordar la extracción y no es precisamente obtenible en el corto plazo ... y la situación económica tampoco acompaña por lo que tendrán que posponer inversiones para asegurar el dividendo ... y crear joint ventures para compartir el gasto previsto.
En paralelo tienen el problema de Sacyr. Como está bajando, el 20% de participación en Repsol no se suficiente como prenda (entraron a 27 euros). Sacyr está "en bragas" y el pelotazo de ganancias que obtuvieron en BBVA cuando lo asaltaron (más de 8 años de beneficio neto operativo sin contar extraordinarios ni dividendos en participadas) no es repetible. Como signo de cómo están, acaban de alquilar media torre de Plaza Castilla a 19 euros el metro cuadrado (a PWC) ... cuando hace 4 años estaban pidiendo más de 40. Vamos que persiguen obtener revenue para pagar los servicios generales ....

Repsol es un buen sitio para estar corto, pero como siempre ... con stop loss. En el chart se puede ver claramente que ha formado un techo recientemente y lo confirmó rompiendo los 22 euros a la baja. Ahora está en un rectángulo de posible "guaneo" y puede retomar una bajada adiconal de al menos 2 euros.
:rolleye:


----------



## Caos (3 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se lo tome a mal. Lo pregunto porque le veo más que sensato e informado, ¿en qué invertiría ahora por ejemplo 100.000 euros si no tuviera el tiempo o los conocimientos para estar abriendo constantemente posiciones cortas, con variaciones diarias?



Ahora mismo, el problema es que muchos de los mercados 'seguros' están ya saturados y muchas de esas posiciones las debería haber tomado hace un par de meses (en renta fija, mercados monetarios o lo que sea). Si la tendencia es a la baja, no veo riesgo en tomar posiciones a la baja si puede mirarlo una vez al día con stops lo suficientemente amplios para que la volatilidad no le haga saltar las posiciones, en ese caso el riesgo/beneficio es más alto que estar largo en contra de la tendencia del mercado.

Si le gusta alguna compañía, y quiere estar largo (repito que yo no le veo sentido, pero si por lo que sea le gusta), lo suyo es que se cubra por cualquier movimiento a la baja poniéndose corto sobre índices u ETFs (a ser posible sobre el sector de la compañía) o mediante opciones. De nuevo a lo mejor hay un problema de tiempo, conocimientos, capital. Siempre tiene la opción de permanecer en cash (ya le digo, que el problema es que ahora es demasiado tarde para meterse por ejemplo en mercados de crédito/deuda porque están muy saturados) y cuando vea que la volatilidad ha cedido y se estabiliza la situación, entonces se pone usted "largo a largo plazo" en la compañía que mejor vea.

Todo lo demás, pues requiere algo más de atención y seguimiento diario tal y como están las cosas, el problema es que no le puedo decir "pongase usted corto en futuros de X" porque tiene que estar pendiente de los movimientos intradía, de los márgenes y que no le tiemble el pulso, para lo que hace falta más capital. Es el dilema del pequeño inversor/especulador: si quiere pocos riesgos sin estar muy pendiente, entonces tiene que aceptar pocos beneficios (p.ej. ahora invertir en deuda corporativa o pública de alta calidad, mercados monetarios, depósitos, etc.) y no estar donde el potencial es mayor pero requiere más atención, riesgos etc. (mercados bursátiles, derivados, productos crediticios de mayor riesgo, lo que sea); y sino, pues debe hacer de ello un segundo trabajo y arriesgar el capital que tenga, sabiendo que puede perder un 10, 20 o 30% si se tercia.

P.D: No me lo he tomado mal en absoluto, sólo decía que hay que llevar cuidado.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se lo tome a mal. Lo pregunto porque le veo más que sensato e informado, ¿en qué invertiría ahora por ejemplo 100.000 euros si no tuviera el tiempo o los conocimientos para estar abriendo constantemente posiciones cortas, con variaciones diarias?



Si me lo permite, en FORMACIÓN y si tiene hijos, en FORMACIÓN para ellos. Es lo único que permite a futuro tener .... grados de libertad para elegir en la vida. Uno que se ha preparado concienzudamente, no será más listo que nadie .... pero la sociedad en la que vivimos le permitirá elegir y en cierta forma condicionar su futuro. Y si hay ganas de currar mucho, irse a vivir a New York y labrarse un futuro interesante. Y si puede, recomiéndeles que no se gasten el dinero en bolsa :o


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

*DAX*


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *DAX*



APUESTO AL ROJO. Pero según lo vea, me puedo cambiar de barco?


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2011)

Señores estoy medio dormido pero veo mucho guanista y mañana es un día importante...

...mañana es POMO day!!!!

Siento fastidiarles la fiesta


----------



## ghkghk (4 Oct 2011)

¿POMO? ¿Puto Octubre Mendigos Ocasiona?


----------



## Disolucion (4 Oct 2011)

Ecofin retrasa ayuda a Grecia.
Va a ser guano.


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No se lo tome a mal. Lo pregunto porque le veo más que sensato e informado, ¿en qué invertiría ahora por ejemplo 100.000 euros si no tuviera el tiempo o los conocimientos para estar abriendo constantemente posiciones cortas, con variaciones diarias?



En ING o algo parecido al 4% y a dormir tranquilo. 
O por lo menos algo mas tranquilo, porque los bancos también tienen tela.


----------



## Disolucion (4 Oct 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> Ecofin retrasa ayuda a Grecia.
> Va a ser guano.



Al final lo de Grecia no van a poder retrasarlo mas. Cuanto antes mejor.


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Oct 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> Ecofin retrasa ayuda a Grecia.
> Va a ser guano.



Esa noticia es de ahora? O es la de todo el día. No encuentro enlace. Hay algo nuevo?


----------



## Disolucion (4 Oct 2011)

La han dado en los telediarios de las 12.
Ecofin retrasa la liberacion de los 8000 mll de euros y tambien retrasa la reunion que tenian prevista para el dia 13.


----------



## tarrito (4 Oct 2011)

Damas y caballeros, aprovecho para marcar el hilo.

No vemos en la apertura. Posible día "místico"


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Damas y caballeros, aprovecho para marcar el hilo.
> 
> No vemos en la apertura. Posible día "místico"



Veremos, pero tampoco cantemos victoria, aunque el IBEX baje un 3% no se verán mínimos de hace dos semanas, así que esperemos que mañana se encarrile y se quede bien perfilado para el viernes ver un hermoso oso guanoso bailando


----------



## Disolucion (4 Oct 2011)

Pues yo tengo la impresion de que mañana Tonuel va a tener trabajo.


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

por si no seguis el general

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-mundo-del-dia-4-de-octubre-de-2011-a.html


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Oct 2011)

Disolucion dijo:


> La han dado en los telediarios de las 12.
> Ecofin retrasa la liberacion de los 8000 mll de euros y tambien retrasa la reunion que tenian prevista para el dia 13.



Si. Lo acaban de decir en la radio. 
Lo prorrogan mínimo para Noviembre. Suspenden como dices, la reunión de Octubre y no dan la ayuda. 
Además dicen que la economía de la UE esta en "tiempo de descuento" y que España debe aprender de Grecia sino quiere seguir el mismo camino. 
Vamos, todo muy "positivo"


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Si. Lo acaban de decir en la radio.
> Lo prorrogan mínimo para Noviembre. Suspenden como dices, la reunión de Octubre y no dan la ayuda.
> Además dicen que la economía de la UE esta en "tiempo de descuento" y que España debe aprender de Grecia sino quiere seguir el mismo camino.
> Vamos, todo muy "positivo"



Pues los indices en el overnight ni se mueven, que ya llevan lo suyo ...:8:


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> por si no seguis el general
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-mundo-del-dia-4-de-octubre-de-2011-a.html



Al final tanto misterio para nada, más de lo mismo...políticos corruptos. Presuntamente.


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

japos 2,14 abajo


----------



## Nico (4 Oct 2011)

Las grandes compañías, con peso en los índices son, en si mismas, una réplica fractalizada del Indice mismo.

Ciertas tendencias (la mayoría) son IDENTICAS en SAN, en TEF o en el IBEX.

A su vez el Ibex, es fractal del DAX o el SP.

Cierto que a medida que nos "alejamos" del centro (digamos el SP), vamos a ir perdiendo la fidelidad absoluta en la réplica y por eso, visto en tiempos mayores, puede haber diferencias entre uno y otro pero en general, en los momentos más "intensos" del mercado -y este lo es- ninguno de los grandes indices o compañías pueden estar muy separados de la tendencia.

Digo esto porque el gráfico del SAN marcaba clarísimamente las dos opciones... o despegábamos o teníamos una descendente parabólica que nos llevaba -para el día 6-7 u 8- en torno de los 5,40.

Tal vez demasiado en broma escribí el análisis pero, si lo leen de nuevo dando por serias las CIFRAS verán que hasta aquí la vienen pegando al milímetro. Obviamente mérito de los gráficos claquistas y no mío.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Oct 2011)

Pues la verdad es que últimamente están bastante descorrelacionados. Veamos los dos últimos meses:

-Mínimos de principios de agosto: (€/$ 1.42) 
Ibex místicos 7770 )
S&P 1101
DAX 5487

-Mínimos de mediados de septiembre: (€/$ 1.35)
Ibex más místicos 7506 )
S&P 1136
DAX 4965

-Ahora mismo (€/$ 1.31) abriríamos sobre los no menos místicos 8150-8200 (cerrando el gap del dia 27/09), con un S&P en 1090 y un DAX sobre los 5250.

Pensad que en toda la Onda B de rebote (marzo 2009-principios de 2011), el DAX ya ha bajado el 61,8% mientras que el S&P ayer tocaba el 38,2%, o lo que es lo mismo, para igualar al DAX el S&P tendría que irse a los 935 puntos. La locomotora europea tiene ese mismo fibo en 8800 :8:

Saludos...

PD: Caos, te dejé una pregunta en el otro hilo, sobre tu opinión en el repunte de los últimos meses de la M3 de la zona euro. Gracias.
PD2: Mulder, si no aguanta el soporte del entorno del 1100, bajaríamos al siguiente fibo50% 1020.


----------



## Fraction (4 Oct 2011)

A ver esos futuritos del Chulibex..............


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2011)

todos (casi) estais convencidos de que esto se va al infierno.... y si no? y si subimos hasta los 10.000, cuantos se quedarán pillados? mas o menos de los que van largos????


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2011)

¿Qué pasa con Abengoa? Está suspendida.

Buenos días!!!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2011)

Caña puesta en 8130 (futuro). Stop ceniño por si nos vamos a los 8000 del contado


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Salta el stop en BME prácticamente en apertura, cosas que pasan. Al cierre colgaré una foto y cierro así el tema.


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> todos (casi) estais convencidos de que esto se va al infierno.... y si no? y si subimos hasta los 10.000, cuantos se quedarán pillados? mas o menos de los que van largos????



yo ya posteé más atrás, hace 3 años había sentimiento también de que esto se iba al garete y al final nada.

acordaos: "se acababa el sistema financiero"

fíjate que veo más cerca los 10.000 que los 6.300 que se comentan por aquí, pero vamos, que no tengo ni idea, está todo tan manipulado que hacen lo que quieren.


----------



## tonuel (4 Oct 2011)

pues compre... compre... es buen momento para entrar... :baba:


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> yo ya posteé más atrás, hace 3 años había sentimiento también de que esto se iba al garete y al final nada.
> 
> acordaos: "se acababa el sistema financiero"
> 
> fíjate que veo más cerca los 10.000 que los 6.300 que se comentan por aquí, pero vamos, que no tengo ni idea, está todo tan manipulado que hacen lo que quieren.



En mi opinión tienes razón en que las bolsas, las europeas, están más próximas a un rebote que a una visita a los infiernos. Ahora bien, plantear niveles, eso ya está más complicado, primero a ver cómo y dónde se produce ese giro, que de momento seguimos bajistas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias,

hoy no tengo mucho tiempo, asi que les dejo la oferta del dia y me voy.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

Buenos días caballeros:

Sobre Abengoa:

MADRID, 4 (CNMV) Acuerdo de inversión con First Reserve Corporation por importe de 300 MEuros en acciones clase B del capital social de Abengoa.

Información completa en: 

CNMV - Error


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> pues compre... compre... es buen momento para entrar... :baba:



No, que no quiero verle a usted con el "HAHA -5%"

Y yo..::

:XX:

Cuando SAN toque 5,20 le daré esa oportunidad:cook:


----------



## aitor33 (4 Oct 2011)

Guanos días. Menuda bajada de regla que están pasando hoy las bolsas. Debemos de andar de reformas que todas tienen las paredes pintadas de rojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> yo ya posteé más atrás, hace 3 años había sentimiento también de que esto se iba al garete y al final nada.
> 
> acordaos: "se acababa el sistema financiero"
> 
> fíjate que veo más cerca los 10.000 que los 6.300 que se comentan por aquí, pero vamos, que no tengo ni idea, está todo tan manipulado que hacen lo que quieren.



Con lo del rebote puede que tenga usted razón o puede que no. En lo que se equivoca, en mi humilde opinión, es en separar lo de hace tres años con lo de ahora. Este ajuste servirá (o es causado) para purgar del sistema las compañías mantenidas artificialmente con ayudas públicas. 
Por otro lado estamos cerca de la DTA a largo plazo (mire la gráfica) pero todavía no la ha tocado. Subir, subirá y a más de uno le dejará con la boca abierta. ¿Cuando? No sé, todavía quedan un más sustos: quiebra Grecia, intentarán exprimir a algún país más, quiebra de algún banco (françois s'il vous plait) . Así que un poco de paciencia tendré.











edito:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Volviendo al tema SAN....
> ....
> Si no baja esta semana, de 5,70€ vendre a recoger la humillación pública y tal...



me estoy tocando...(aunque esta era muy fácil)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Oct 2011)

que bien se ven los toros desde la barrera :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

esperando san más abajo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

Buenos días, por decir algo, me saltó el stop en la apertura, y menos mal que sólo fue ese -1% ::


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Co-lega de la vega, qué sangría....

Cuantos muertos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Co-lega de la vega, qué sangría....
> 
> Cuantos muertos....



No se las dé de sorprendido. Sabemos que esto le pone... ::


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Buenos días, por decir algo, me saltó el stop en la apertura, y menos mal que sólo fue ese -1% ::



Bueno, como dicen arriba...a esperarla más abajo.

Benditos stops.






POr otro lado, parece que en el entramado financiero patrio se van ajustando más las piezas de cara a la reducción de entidades deficitarias.

BBVA se quedará con CatalunyaCaixa según: 

CIU cede: BBVA se hará con CatalunyaCaixa


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Guanos días, posible rebote del DAX dándose en estos momentos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Bueno, como dicen arriba...a esperarla más abajo.
> 
> Benditos stops.
> 
> ...




Yo esto lo veo de otra forma. A BBVA le endosan CataplasmaCaca a cambio de los impuestos de millones de españoles. 

Meanwhile.....

[YOUTUBE]pi90nyjbMVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo esto lo veo de otra forma. A BBVA le endosan CataplasmaCaca a cambio de los impuestos de millones de españoles.



Exacto, y para el otro gigante irá la CAM, que los de cantabria andan jodidos de cuota en Levante, y si además les das un "escudo anteipérdidas" de 20.000 MM...como bien dices, de nuestros impuestos...pues suma y sigue.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Oct 2011)

Mete saca 8125-8140.
Estaba esperando en 8070, pero la caída era tan vertical que bajé la orden a 8050 y tiene pinta que hemos visto mínimos en 8065.
Fuera de mercado :S


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Exacto, y para el otro gigante irá la CAM, que los de cantabria andan jodidos de cuota en Levante, y si además les das un "escudo anteipérdidas" de 20.000 MM...como bien dices, de nuestros impuestos...pues suma y sigue.



Aquí hablan del tema

La CAM para Banesto y Banesto para el Santander

Por lo visto la CAM iría a parar a Banesto.

Una vez realizada la fusión se vendería o se absorbería por el SAN.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Aquí hablan del tema
> 
> La CAM para Banesto y Banesto para el Santander
> 
> ...



ay, ay, ay, *ABSORBERÍA*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ay, ay, ay, *ABSORBERÍA*



Sra. pecata minuta, que la _b_ y la _v_ son tecla contiguas en el teclado. Los hombres de manos recias como los que frecuentamos este foro a veces erramos en la pulsación. No se lo tenga en cuenta por fabor. ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

Abengoa ya cotiza: *+1,70%* (+1,33 mientras escribía esto)

EDITO de nuevo: *-0,57%* (ya no sigo  )


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sra. pecata minuta, que la _b_ y la _v_ son tecla contiguas en el teclado. Los hombres de manos recias como los que frecuentamos este foro a veces erramos en la pulsación. No se lo tenga en cuenta por fabor. ::



Está vien, no lo bolberé a hacer... ooo


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2011)

Parece que se ayer se abrieron las puertas del infierno en USA y hoy tenemos la réplica en Europa, supongo que los alemanes ya están de vuelta al tajo.


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ay, ay, ay, *ABSORBERÍA*



Madre mía que bergüenza:ouch:

Gracias por la corrección


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Oct 2011)

10:57 Los CDS de Alemania y Bélgica se disparan

El coste de asegurar la deuda pública de Alemania y Bélgica contra el impago subía de forma pronunciaca el martes por las preocupaciones en torno a la exposición del banco franco-belga Dexia a los bonos griegos. Los CDS belgas a cinco años subían 14 puntos básicos a 286 pb, cerca del récord de 298 pb del 22 de septiembre, de acuerdo con los datos de Markit. Esto significa que el coste de asegurar 10 millones de euros de deuda belga asciende a 286.000 euros. Los CDS franceses aumentaban 9 puntos básicos a 198 pb. Por su parte, los CDS alemanes a cinco años alcanzaban un nuevo máximo de 121 puntos básicos tras subir 5 pb por expectativas de que deberá aportar cada vez más dinero para rescatar a los países débiles del sur de la zona euro. Los CDS italianos y españoles se ampliaban a 482 pb y 389 pb respectivamente.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

14:00 GMT - *Declaración de Bernanke Presidente de la Fed*

Me he encontrado con esto....
¿Alguien sabe si Berni sale hoy?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

Será en octubre.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Y 13:00 GMT - *Discurso de Trichet del BCE*

si salen hoy los pesos pesados, la cosa puede cambiar (rara hora lo de las declaraciones, muy seguiditas las dos)


----------



## univac (4 Oct 2011)

Dexia -22.92%

zas en toda la boca!

lastima hamijo chinito que no aviso del oferton en la apertura


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

El rebote del DAX parece que coge color, y Papandreu podría dimitir hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El rebote del DAX parece que coge color, y Papandreu podría dimitir hoy



Pues que quiere que le diga, a riesgo de zamparme owneds de esos por doquier, del color que lo veo es rojo....

ZAS! Velon mientras escribia!


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Joder, pedazo de caída


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Joder, pedazo de caída



Pues sí, parece que hay un gandalf por los 5240.... a ver que dice maese Pollastre una vez acabada su jornada laboral... ::


----------



## Minakami Mai (4 Oct 2011)

Hoy es día de canje voluntario del timo de los Valores Santander. Supongo que guanearán para fastidiar, aunque con el cambio fijado en 14,13 me da que mucha diferencia no habrá entre un 6 y un 5,80 ::


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Eso fue para meter miedo al gacelio


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si hubieran entrado ustedes donde les dijo el señor Pollastre ahora solo estarian contemplando un hermoso valle de plusvalias, amenizando el viaje con unos cortos en sacyr para rendir hoy el fin de la jornada con unas viandas del club del gourmet.




Ya son casi 300 pipos, que en un contrato gordo del daxie no son poco de pavo.

Ahi a la derecha ven ustedes un regalo para su visillera, y al fondo si si al fondo en los 4900 ven un regalo para si mismos, en mi caso hoy he cambiado de planes, ya no me gusta el serie 1 m, ahora quiero esto:







Solo hay una cosa mayor que las sensaciones que da, el precio :XX: :XX: ::

Por fin un m con frenos de mas de dos pistones, aleluyaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

Minakami Mai dijo:


> Hoy es día de canje voluntario del timo de los Valores Santander. Supongo que guanearán para fastidiar, aunque con el cambio fijado en 14,13 me da que mucha diferencia no habrá entre un 6 y un 5,80 ::



Si no recuerdo mal, eso iba de depositar una cantidad en un deposito, digamos 14130€ (equivalente a 1000 acciones). Y te daba una rentabilidad de lo que sea. Al terminar el plazo del depósito lo que te devolvían no eran los 14130+intereses, sino el capital equivalente a esas 1000 acciones con la cotización actual +los intereses. 

No pondría la mano en el fuego por los del santander si me preguntaran si ellos mismo no han apostado a la baja con sus propias acciones.... Mal pensado que es uno! ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

Solicto baneo para chinito_deslocalizador por SPAM ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Solicto baneo para chinito_deslocalizador por SPAM ::


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Solicto baneo para chinito_deslocalizador por SPAM ::



Yo veo demasiada publicidad subliminal, puede que se lleve comisión (BMW)


----------



## Dula (4 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien conoce algún enlace para seguir la prima de riesgo?

Gracias.-


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, eso iba de depositar una cantidad en un deposito, digamos 14130€ (equivalente a 1000 acciones). Y te daba una rentabilidad de lo que sea. Al terminar el plazo del depósito lo que te devolvían no eran los 14130+intereses, sino el capital equivalente a esas 1000 acciones con la cotización actual +los intereses.
> 
> No pondría la mano en el fuego por los del santander si me preguntaran si ellos mismo no han apostado a la baja con sus propias acciones.... Mal pensado que es uno! ::



A grandes ragos sí, sólo que....

- "digamos 14130€ (equivalente a 1000 acciones)"

...no exactamente, pues no calculaban a las bravas el importe entre precio acción....sino que metían un porcentaje de penalización, digamos que si tenías 14130 euros....no te valoraban las acciones a 14,13...sino que lo hacían a más, ya que según ellos "en unos años el precio subirá seguro". Así que si metías 14.130 euros, ellos decían que en 5 años te corresponderían X acciones.


- "Al terminar el plazo del depósito lo que te devolvían no eran los 14130+intereses, sino el capital equivalente a esas 1000 acciones con la cotización actual +los intereses."

No es así, ellos te devuelven las X acciones, no el capital. Por lo que no deja de ser una ampliación de capital, ya que son acciones nuevas. Te remuneraban anualmente creo recordar que el primer año al 7,5% y los siguientes euribor mas 2,75%. Liquidación de intereses no sé si trimestral, mensual o anual, no recuerdo.

Una malísima inversión.

No se lo pierdan

[YOUTUBE]lwhKpzxCVnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2011)

Efectivamente chinito, el BMW más parecido a un Jaguar que ha salido hasta la fecha... jajaja....

Edito: los interiores me siguen gustando más los del jaguar.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, eso iba de depositar una cantidad en un deposito, digamos 14130€ (equivalente a 1000 acciones). Y te daba una rentabilidad de lo que sea. Al terminar el plazo del depósito lo que te devolvían no eran los 14130+intereses, sino el capital equivalente a esas 1000 acciones con la cotización actual +los intereses.
> 
> No pondría la mano en el fuego por los del santander si me preguntaran si ellos mismo no han apostado a la baja con sus propias acciones.... Mal pensado que es uno! ::



Eran obligaciones convertibles a tipo fijo de 14 euros por accion,daban un interes del 8,5% anual,el doble que cualquier deposito en ese momento
Lo descojonante es que en ese momento la cotizacion del santa era de 10

O sea el señor que puso 14000 euros ahora le dan en acciones 5800-6000,perdidas de un 68-70% del valor

PD
Ejque a mi me la ofrecieron y cuando les dije que eso no me parecia negocio la
respuesta fue
--"Pues la empresa X( MUY IMPORTANTE) nos ha comprado 1.5 millones de euros en obligaciones convertibles,no creera usted que sabe mas que ellos

--NO,no por Dios::,bueno ya si eso le llamo señorita directora::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Las convertibles del SAN han sido una estafa, otra mas, de tomo y lomo, una socializacion de perididas importante y a conciencia, lo siento por todos aquellos que se creyeron los mas listos del momento con el cupon del 9%.

Lo unico bueno de esto, que muchos aprenderan para otra vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> A grandes ragos sí, sólo que....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Al final del video
"producto complejo..."







....no son los autenticos


----------



## aksarben (4 Oct 2011)

Si las berlinas grandes están bien, yo mismo tengo una, pero no me negarán que es bonito:







Y además seguro que chinito_deslocalizador nos hace precio ::

Ale, habemus forocochem!


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eran obligaciones convertibles a tipo fijo de 14 euros por accion,daban un interes del 8,5% anual,el doble que cualquier deposito en ese momento
> Lo descojonante es que en ese momento la cotizacion del santa era de 10
> 
> O sea el señor que puso 14000 euros ahora le dan en acciones 5800-6000,perdidas de un 68-70% del valor
> ...



Ya, eso te decían, pero la realidad era

--"Pues la empresa X( MUY IMPORTANTE) nos ha comprado 1.5 millones de euros en obligaciones convertibles, LES DIJIMOS QUE O COMPRABAN 1.5MM O NO LES RENOVABAMOS LA PÓLIZA DE CRÉDITO DE 10MM QUE LES VENCÍA EN DOS MESES


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Solo hay una cosa mayor que las sensaciones que da, el precio :XX: :XX: ::
> 
> Por fin un m con frenos de mas de dos pistones, aleluyaaaaaaaaaaa



Oiga, sólo por tenerlo a mano cuando me haga falta, ¿tiene usted por ahí una tarjeta? Es que al ritmo que llevo, calculo que en un par de décadas (tres a lo sumo) quizá me presente en su conce )


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2011)

Alguien cree que hoy podamos cerrar en verde?????
San parece que quiere subir
yo aguantando un -3% en IAG::


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien cree que hoy podamos cerrar en verde?????



Pues al ritmo que lleva el IBEX, cualquier cosa es posible...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien cree que hoy podamos cerrar en verde?????









O si prefieres...



Spoiler


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Alguien cree que hoy podamos cerrar en verde?????



Yo, pero es que empiezo las vacaciones de verano y estoy alegre, así que no me lo tenga en cuenta


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Señor Pollastre podria usted hacer el mandrilator para el ibex?


ALERTA SPAM BMWERO no clickar si no interesar, que no quiero perder la cuenta 


Spoiler



Ayer estuvieron rodando un programa para la tv con el nuevo serie 5 m por el sur, os dejo una muestra del cochecito


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Teneis mas imagenes en BMW Car Club Espaa - Bienvenidos al sitio oficial

El z4, debe ser el coche que todo forero del hilo hvei35 deberia tener, hago precio para aquel que todavia no lo tenga :XX:


----------



## Minakami Mai (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eran obligaciones convertibles a tipo fijo de 14 euros por accion,daban un interes del 8,5% anual,el doble que cualquier deposito en ese momento
> Lo descojonante es que en ese momento la cotizacion del santa era de 10



13,82 a cierre del 4/10/2007

El año que viene el canje por acciones es obligatorio, veremos cuantos directores de oficina pillan la baja aquella semana con la horda de pepitos que les caerá encima por "comprar" paquetes de 5.000 leros de acciones a 14 que en el mercado no valdrán ni 4 ::

Apuntaros la fecha: 4/10/2012 para cortos en SAN. Os haréis ricos.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues sí, parece que hay un gandalf por los 5240.... a ver que dice maese Pollastre una vez acabada su jornada laboral... ::



Hoy terminé a eso de las 10:30, Sr. Chinazo... pero he estado fuera un buen rato haciendo "recados de banco".

No creo que haya pasado nada especial en el 5240, más allá de un doble techo local y la necesidad de visitar el segundo relevante proyectado para hoy (#2), dado que el primer amago de perforación (#1, dedicado a Ud. el dibujo) tocó el primer nivel, pero el segundo aún quedaba pendiente.






Más allá de eso, aviso a navegantes: el entorno de los 5K2 se ha "comido" -2000 daxies como si nada, hasta dejar el saldo diario en neutral. Diría que "alguienes" están preparando un petardazo hacia arriba en breve, y desde luego, hay muchas gacelas que les han hecho el juego vendiéndoles todo el papel que han querido.

Así que, o pasa alguna desgracia cuando hablen Bernie y la UE en poco rato, o volvemos rapidito a superar los 5K3.

Yo me arriesgaría al largo en el entorno del 5K2, pero... me tengo prohibido operar con el objetivo diario rebasado, así que tendrá que ser otro el que se la juegue :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Si las berlinas grandes están bien, yo mismo tengo una, pero no me negarán que es bonito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un vecino mio lo tiene y siempre se me cae la baba cuando lo veo al pasar, el hijo tiene un X4 y la hija un serie de 3 de segunda mano de los 90.

No se a que se dedica pero no debe ser al Daxie porque siempre va con un camión pequeño de alquiler, igual tradea con productos de esos que 'transportan' ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

:XX: :XX: al ritmo de ventas en 3.........................años hemos cerrado el concesionario, asi que no creo que dentro de 30 años le podamos vender un coche, quizas si una lata o hazada para su huerto :XX:, ahora es cuando lo tiene que comprar, eso si, de lo que le sobre despues de tener tantas acciones del san como le sean necesarias para entrar en la junta.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO, si hacemos una porra, voto cierre de SAN en plano.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El z4, debe ser el coche que todo forero del hilo hvei35 deberia tener, hago precio para aquel que todavia no lo tenga :XX:



Normalmente me gustan los coches discretos, pero puestos a jugar en esa liga a mi me gusta más el Z8, de hecho tengo uno igualito (en color y tamaño) a este:







¿Cuánto por el hermano mayor?


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2011)

Más problemas: profit warning de Deutsche Bank, que despedirá a 500 trabajadores.

viendo que los dos boss hablan y que todo son noticias negativas, creo que el SAN +2% en robasta


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Yo soy uno de esos que esta esperando un Pepon pa´arriba desde los 5206 que compre hoy (DAX)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

Chinito, ¿qué precio me hace en un m3 e92 de segunda mano en buen estado? Precio de amigo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Gracias por la informacion señor Pollastre, igual yo pruebo uno de esos largos.

PD: Precios de z8 barato barato 7 BMW Z8 for sale on JamesList

PD2: Mejor uno nuevo no?  Los tiene usted desde 40.000 euros en muy buen estado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD: Precios de z8 *barato barato* 7 BMW Z8 for sale on JamesList



Vale, igual me pienso lo del Z4, ¿eh? ::

Por un 10% de lo que cuesta un Z8 en su enlace: Vehículos de ocasión : BMW, Z4, Convertible Xenon Lights AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Gracias por la informacion señor Pollastre, igual yo pruebo uno de esos largos.
> 
> PD: Precios de z8 barato barato 7 BMW Z8 for sale on JamesList




Hará unos cinco años creo, Sr. Chinito, estuve a punto de comprarme el M6 (la primera iteración, el V10 de 505cv). La verdad es que luego me alegré de haberme echado para atrás; posteriormente tuve oportunidad de probarlo, y la verdad, es un barco: veloz en línea recta, pero en curva no transmitía absolutamente nada.

Incluso me han comentado que el M5 es mucho más "noble" en paso de curva... vivir para ver.


----------



## tonuel (4 Oct 2011)

comprar coche de segunda mano es de pobres...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

tonuel dijo:


> comprar coche de segunda mano es de pobres...



Comprar es de pobres. Lo suyo es un renting


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El z4, debe ser el coche que todo forero del hilo hvei35 deberia tener, hago precio para aquel que todavia no lo tenga :XX:



Yo quiero uno, siempre he querido este o el Mercedes, el problema es tener el dinero para pagarlo
Asi que nada, cojo mi deposito de 10.000 euros, me decis cuando entro que seguro me gane los 40.000 que necesito, y con esos 10.000 aumentados a 40.000, lo compro ya mismo.
Espero la orden para meterlo donde haga falta, SAN, IBEX o lo que sea.
10.000 para 40.000, practicamente imposible, supongo, o sea que o una de dos, o hay un milagro o no vere un z4 nunca en mis manos
Buena jornada a todos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

sois unos pobres arrastros ::
Yo creía que en este foro lo que se estilaba era el pack coche y chófer.






edito: y con chofer...


Spoiler


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Hombre, es que un m6, un clk amg son autenticos cohetes de acelerar en linea recta, pero no son nada ratoneros. Por simple fisica, son moles andantes. Disfrutara usted mucho mas por una carretera de montaña con un "simple" z4 23i que con uno de esos dos. Son conceptos distintos. Segun lo que usted aprecie de un coche, le gustara o no.

El salto de este nuevo m5 al anterior es bestial, hoy si el mercado hubiera probado el cochecito estaria disparada la cotizacion :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

No llevamos chófer porque nos gusta conducir, no por falta de posibles.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Espero la orden para meterlo donde haga falta, SAN, IBEX o lo que sea.
> 10.000 para 40.000, practicamente imposible, supongo, o sea que o una de dos, o hay un milagro o no vere un z4 nunca en mis manos
> Buena jornada a todos



Lástima, lo hubiera preguntado el viernes y le hubiera recomendado entrar con todo apalancado en KODAK, para vender ayer al doble del precio de entrada. Otra vez será. ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Lástima, lo hubiera preguntado el viernes y le hubiera recomendado entrar con todo apalancado en KODAK, para vender ayer al doble del precio de entrada. Otra vez será. ::



El problema seria, quien me asegura los 10.000? Despues de ver lo de Kodak, pues si, pero a priori, a ver quien asegura algo ahora como estamos?
Me veo sin Z4


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> El problema seria, quien* me asegura* los 10.000? Despues de ver lo de Kodak, pues si, pero a priori, a ver quien asegura algo ahora como estamos?
> Me veo sin Z4



Por definición, nuestro trabajo es inseguro como pocos.

Aunque, ¿cuál no lo es, en los tiempos que corren?

Dicho esto, puedo confirmarle que de los traders que conozco, al menos uno de ellos es capaz de doblar cuentas mensualmente (100% mensual) siempre que los importes sean razonables (no le dé Ud. un millón de euros, por ejemplo).

Y antes de que me pregunte, comentarle que le he visto operar personalmente, y me lo creo.

Tendría Ud. su Z4 en dos meses.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hombre, es que un m6, un clk amg son autenticos cohetes de acelerar en linea recta, pero no son nada ratoneros. Por simple fisica, son moles andantes. Disfrutara usted mucho mas por una carretera de montaña con un "simple" z4 23i que con uno de esos dos. Son conceptos distintos. Segun lo que usted aprecie de un coche, le gustara o no.
> 
> El salto de este nuevo m5 al anterior es bestial, hoy si el mercado hubiera probado el cochecito estaria disparada la cotizacion :XX: :XX:




Hábleme del M3 vS RS5. Me interesa una segunda opinión. A fin de cuentas, la confidencialidad del hilo de HVEI35 le permitirá incluso alabar al RS si esa fuera su opinión :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

O puede usted entrar en societe generale y cuando vuelva a maximos sus 10.000€ seran un trillon de dolares por lo menos, porque volver volvera no? :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Cool Spot (4 Oct 2011)

Veo que unos y otros andan encoñaos con deportivos alemanes... No les veo decir nada de japoneses y britanicos. Deacuerdo son menos refinados, pero... mala hostia que gastan.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Yo para los coches soy un poco rarito

....y dejemos los coches y centrémonos


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

El ibex se dirige de nuevo a los infiernos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ....y dejemos los coches y centrémonos



El IBEX "sólo" cae un 2,2% después de la caida de ayer, eso aquí ya no inmuta a nadie ::


PD: Futuros de SP500 tocando los mínimos de agosto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Primero que nada decir que no soy nada objetivo. BMW me parece mejor marca que AUDI. Y no escribo las razones porque me banean, pero tener las tengo, y no me bajan del burro :XX: ni que me bareen como un olivo.

Me quedo con el BMW M3 y muy de largo, en esos precios, 10000 mas menos, solo lo adelantaria el 911, bueno si, vale, el japones ese si vale, les ha salido bueno. Yo cuando me compro un coche findesemanero, esto es, para jugar, de capricho, para poder ir a cirtuito, quiero un traccion trasera, y un motor que empuje en todo el arco de vueltas, que ir al limite me cueste, que no este jugando a la consola, no se si me explico, yo me entiendo. Sera el rs5 un grandisimo coche, y estara terminado increiblemente con mulittud de lucecitas, pero la mejor prueba lo tendra probando ambos, yo creo que se bajara con una sonrisa mas grande del m3 que del audi, y si no, le pago una de gambas y tan amigos :XX:


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Veo que unos y otros andan encoñaos con deportivos alemanes... No les veo decir nada de japoneses y britanicos. Deacuerdo son menos refinados, pero... mala hostia que gastan.



Desde los tiempos del mítico Acura NSX, poco han hecho los japoneses que me haya llamado la atención. Toyota está fuera de cuestión, y Lexus siempre ha sido el "coche suavón para los ejecutivos suavones", si Ud. me entiende.

Si está pensando en el LFA, estará de acuerdo conmigo en que hay opciones mucho, mucho mejores donde invertir medio millón de euros (concretamente, podría tener lo mismo por la mitad de precio).

El GT-R es canitrónico como él solo, fuerza bruta y poco más; yo personalmente lo descarto (cuestión de gustos). El 350/370Z es un quiero y no puedo del 911.

Cuestión distinta son los británicos; en TVR directamente no entro, porque eso es para hardcores de verdad (necesito algo de usabilidad cotidiana, a fin de cuentas); yo ando esperando/buscando/calculando para el AM Rapide S (modelo 2012-2013?), pero, honestamente, es mucha pasta en un coche y hay otras cosas que atender, así que no sé lo que ocurrirá llegado el momento.

Un RS5 es una alternativa plausible y más razonable, de ahí el presunto interés por los coches alemanes.


----------



## aksarben (4 Oct 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Veo que unos y otros andan encoñaos con deportivos alemanes... No les veo decir nada de japoneses y britanicos. Deacuerdo son menos refinados, pero... mala hostia que gastan.



Hoyga, que una cosa no quita la otra, al lado del Z4 aparcaría este pequeñín:







Yo es que soy de vicios baratos, mireusté ::


----------



## morgan (4 Oct 2011)

Gamesa vuelve al redil.

El hijo pródigo ha vuelto.

Estoy llorando de la emoción


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Primero que nada decir que no soy nada objetivo. BMW me parece mejor marca que AUDI. Y no escribo las razones porque me banean, pero tener las tengo, y no me bajan del burro :XX: ni que me bareen como un olivo.
> 
> Me quedo con el BMW M3 y muy de largo, en esos precios, 10000 mas menos, solo lo adelantaria el 911. Yo cuando me compro un coche findesemanero, esto es, para jugar, de capricho, para poder ir a cirtuito, quiero un traccion trasera, y un motor que empuje en todo el arco de vueltas, que ir al limite me cueste, que no este jugando a la consola, no se si me explico, yo me entiendo. Sera el rs5 un grandisimo coche, y estara terminado increiblemente con mulittud de lucecitas, pero la mejor prueba lo tendra probando ambos, yo creo que se bajara con una sonrisa mas grande del m3 que del audi, y si no, le pago una de gambas y tan amigos :XX:



Verá, creo que nos entendemos más de lo que Ud. cree :rolleye:

Digamos que odio los motores sobrealimentados, nada como un atmosférico.

En ese orden de cosas, ¿ha probado Ud. un RS5 a 8000 vueltas? (corte a 8K5)

Es un vehículo que hay que trabajar, en el tacómetro y en el cambio. De acuerdo que igualmente lo es el M3. 

Yo vengo de Porsche, y nada me disgusta más que los coches que "no transmiten". Ud. ya sabe de qué hablo. Por eso, cuando le pregunto acerca del RS5, me estoy refiriendo a qué opina Ud. sobre su comportamiento dinámico frente al M3.

No a quién tiene más o menos pijadas...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Gamesa vuelve al redil.
> 
> El hijo pródigo ha vuelto.
> 
> Estoy llorando de la emoción



No trolee, que estamos hablando de cosas serias! ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Oct 2011)

Mierda... Hablandose de coches y yo en una charla de motivacion de Iturriaga.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Gamesa vuelve al redil.
> 
> El hijo pródigo ha vuelto.
> 
> Estoy llorando de la emoción



No le oigo bien entre tanto ruido de motores...


----------



## aksarben (4 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mierda... Hablandose de coches y yo en una charla de motivacion de Iturriaga.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Le veo motivado


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Mucho cuidado en este momento a los que estén abiertos: segundo aviso de la AI, acumulación en 5K2, recepcionando manos fuertes, vendiendo manos débiles. No descarto perforación para asustar, pero, vuelvo a insistir, o pasa algo grave y se va todo al carajo, o esto huele a bear trap.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mierda... Hablandose de coches y yo en una charla de motivacion de Iturriaga.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk








ienso:

Sr. Pollastre, no están dando demasiado tiempo para que la gacelada se meta en el entorno de los 5.2k???


Spoiler












OIDO cocina!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

Siento molestar, ¿pero créeis que Gamesa volverá a su comportamiento guanil o no?

Por lo que veo, el señor Pollastre tiene calidad de vida.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Desde los tiempos del mítico Acura NSX, poco han hecho los japoneses que me haya llamado la atención. Toyota está fuera de cuestión, y Lexus siempre ha sido el "coche suavón para los ejecutivos suavones", si Ud. me entiende.
> 
> Si está pensando en el LFA, estará de acuerdo conmigo en que hay opciones mucho, mucho mejores donde invertir medio millón de euros (concretamente, podría tener lo mismo por la mitad de precio).
> 
> ...







.
SI lo que quiere es aceleración, frenada, paso por curva y "tacto" de conducción siempre se puede permitir este capricho, que es calderilla comparado con lo que están hablando:


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI lo que quiere es aceleración, frenada, paso por curva y "tacto" de conducción siempre se puede permitir este capricho, que es calderilla comparado con lo que están hablando:



jajajaja!! muy bueno, Sr. Neutron.... ¡ un Lotus ! Magnífica elección. Lástima que no deja de ser un "juguetito", pero por lo demás hay pocas cosas más divertidas a la venta.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Sr. dj-mesa... dado que está Ud. abierto en 5K2, le dejo lo siguiente por si le sirve: Mandrilator sugiere SL en 5170 para intentar enganchar una hipotética subida desde 5k2 en adelante.

Le deseo suerte.


edit: lo que es tanto como decir, que dicho módulo considera que por debajo de 5170 se ha roto la proyección de operación calculada anterioremente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Verá, creo que nos entendemos más de lo que Ud. cree :rolleye:
> 
> Digamos que odio los motores sobrealimentados, nada como un atmosférico.
> 
> ...




Vi un dia la prueba que hicieron de estos dos en TOP GEAR, y se veia claramente la diferencia entre ambos, mientras uno tenia el culo jugueton el otro no se movia, incluso a veces aparecia algo de subvirage, pero casi nada. Uno es un 2mas2 pijero ultravitaminado y el otro UN COCHE para diversion, pero tiene maletero y puedes llevar a los niños al colegio y tal .
Eso si no les lleve apurando marchas que los mareara.

Yo no he probado el rs5, si el hermano de uno mas el rs6, y me parecio aburrido, era rapido, muy rapido, pero parecia que jugabas a la consola, aquello no se movia, era una mole de muy señor mio.

Si le gustan los coches y las sensaciones el M3 es mejor que el audi rs5, esto no lo dice el primo Chinito asi porque si, esto ES ASI, pero lo dicho pruebelos y me cuenta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Este es el mejor hilo que hay de la bolsa en ese bendito pais. Se habla de bolsa, y muy bien, pero sin obviar lo realmente importante, en que gastarse el dinero de la bolsa. Buenos coches, buenas ginebras, buenos viajes, buenos restaurantes, arggggggg solo falta hablar de buenas........casas,  lascivos.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este es el mejor hilo que hay de la bolsa en ese bendito pais. Se habla de bolsa, y muy bien, pero sin obviar lo realmente importante, en que gastarse el dinero de la bolsa. Buenos coches, buenas ginebras, buenos viajes, buenos restaurantes, arggggggg solo falta hablar de buenas........



Hay otros hilos en otros foros, pero juro que son un auténtico coñazo. Por no hablar de que, en el momento en que dos opiniones se encuentran (yo digo largo, y tú dices corto) se monta un flame war en menos que canta un gallo.

Esta comunidad ha conseguido alcanzar un equilibrio... especial y curioso ::


----------



## morgan (4 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Siento molestar, ¿pero créeis que Gamesa volverá a su comportamiento guanil o no?



No lo sé. Yo solo miro el hoy. Hoy la sesión ha abierto guanil y al poner los ojos en gamesa (defecto profesional ), la he visto, a diferencia de ayer, con la actitud habitual, es decir, acompañando a plomo la bajada. 

Así que me he subido al toro y a rezar. Su comportamiento ha sido el habitual. Caídas generalizadas y subidas claras hasta las zonas de resistencia marcadas en la sesión (en este caso 3.30-3.31), y de ahí otra vez para abajo.

Ahora ya he largado y a otra cosa.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este es el mejor hilo que hay de la bolsa en ese bendito pais. Se habla de bolsa, y muy bien, pero sin obviar lo realmente importante, en que gastarse el dinero de la bolsa. Buenos coches, buenas ginebras, buenos viajes, buenos restaurantes, arggggggg solo falta hablar de buenas........casas,  lascivos.



¿¿Buenas casas??



Spoiler



Lo que acabo de ver hoy en una pagina a la que entro de vez en cuando, material constante-indices variable.... lo llaman arte 

Mike Dowson ampla la cartera - Alrincon.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

Parece ser que el guano nunca es suficiente....


----------



## tarrito (4 Oct 2011)

si les parece interesante el hilo ahora ... qué no será cuando vuelva EL CAPITÁN 

no descarten que se tenga que pagar o hacerse una cuenta Premium para disfrutar de la forería


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2011)

Que zig-zag tan extremadamente recto que está haciendo hoy el Ibex...parece la marca del neumático de un coche veloz 

Se ve que hoy tenemos a los leoncios entretenidos con los cochecitos...


----------



## morgan (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece ser que el guano nunca es suficiente....



Parece el título de una pelicula:

"Mandrilator II, el guano nunca es suficiente".

Perdón por la chorrada. jajjaaj.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Parece el título de una pelicula:
> 
> "Mandrilator II, el guano nunca es suficiente".
> 
> Perdón por la chorrada. jajjaaj.



Las chorradas son mas que bien recibidas, usted no se corte!!!


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (4 Oct 2011)

como vienen los futuros americanos???????? :::: :X


----------



## Pedro Solves (4 Oct 2011)

Las perdidas a esta hora ya rondan el 3%!!!

*8.095,20	-3,10% -258,60 puntos	14:03:54*


----------



## univac (4 Oct 2011)

No se si ha pasado algo gordo, pero el DAX ha seguido cayendo del 5.2k rompiendo el SL de mandrilator...


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Oct 2011)

Hago una pequeña incursión para varios frentes.
El pago del dividendo en la acción del santander se esta descontando?
Cree el "mercado" que no pagarán?

Porque la lógica me lleva a pensar que un próximo pago de dividendo haría presión compradora...pero aquí no compra ni Peter!


Y luego, hablando de lo importante, para gente más modesta y sin tiempo para ir probando coches, ¿que les parece mejor compra, Z4 2ª mano o polo gti nuevo? presupuesto 25.000€+-


----------



## univac (4 Oct 2011)

Socit rebaja el precio objetivo de Santander - Cotizalia.com

Jajaja ya se empiezan a comer entre ellos, de 6,6 a 5,9...recomiendan vender


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> No se si ha pasado algo gordo, pero el DAX ha seguido cayendo del 5.2k rompiendo el SL de mandrilator...



Porca miseria, parece ser que no termino de ajustar el mandrilator al 100%.






En línea recta amarilla, el nivel que marcaba mandrilator como SL. 

En elipse amarilla, el mínimo real hasta ahora. Coincide con la línea verde que está justo debajo, pero esa proyección no es de mandrilator, sino que pertenece a otro módulo, cuyo nombre no pronunciaré aquí ::

Así que mandrilator se ha ido 10 pips por debajo en SL. Sigue sin estar "fino" todavía. 

Maldito mandrilator :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Porca miseria, ....
> Así que mandrilator se ha ido 10 pips por debajo en SL. Sigue sin estar "fino" todavía.
> 
> Maldito mandrilator :cook:



ya se habrá dado cuenta usted...


----------



## morgan (4 Oct 2011)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Las perdidas a esta hora ya rondan el 3%!!!
> 
> *8.095,20	-3,10% -258,60 puntos	14:03:54*



Esto ya solo lo puede salvar superberny.


----------



## tonuel (4 Oct 2011)

Pedro Solves dijo:


> Las perdidas a esta hora ya rondan el 3%!!!
> 
> *8.095,20	-3,10% -258,60 puntos	14:03:54*



En un dia como hoy es sacrilegio hablar de pérdidas... mejor hable de jugosas plusvalías... :baba:


----------



## tarrito (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre;5088249 sino que pertenece a otro módulo dijo:


> Ummm !! la información importante se la guarda para ustek solito :
> 
> bandido-bandido :no:


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya se habrá dado cuenta usted...



Puessss.... no, porque... al estar cerrado ya desde esta mañana.... no tengo ningún "dineroh" mío siguiendo los dictámenes de mandrilator en este momento ::


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Porca miseria, parece ser que no termino de ajustar el mandrilator al 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el mandrilator no está fino.......... bueno y que decía y dice la niña


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Puessss.... no, porque... al estar cerrado ya desde esta mañana.... no tengo ningún "dineroh" mío siguiendo los dictámenes de mandrilator en este momento ::



Noooo, no me ha entendido. Si no me equivoco el DAX ha tocado los 5150,¿no?
Pero vamos que si hoy toca los 5300 esos.... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: No habrá opera, oda, epopeya, novela por fascículos ni cómic de milo manara que pueda hacer honor a tal proeza.


edito: caminito de los 5200


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Ultima Hora
*
UE: Se aprueba la mayor reforma del gobierno económico desde entrada al euro - elEconomista.es*


....la espera puede que valga la pena.....


----------



## Caos (4 Oct 2011)

Posible bear trap en formación para hoy, futuros del SP tocan mínimos de Agosto (1072). Posible evolución de la sesión por la tarde:
- Mínimos del día tocados, apertura de Wall St. con rebote recorta pérdidas en Europa.
- Cierre de Europa, Wall St. vuelve a probar los 1072 (quizá haya perforación, la presión bajista es importante).

Incertidumbre: Charlas de los BC, no hay que esperar nada importante por parte de estos, puede estar descontado ya o 'abatir' el sentimiento del mercado aún más. El sector bancario europeo contra las cuerdas, se empieza a ver (que me expliquen lo de Bankia, estos van a acabar peor que Dexia, por no haber histórico difícil de predecir pero podría ser un gran corto).

( Plazo intermedio/largo: sé que viendo lo bajos que están los índices europeos parece difícil que puedan bajar mucho más, ahora bien, eso depende del horizonte temporal que uno observe.

El bear market empezó en el 2001 si uno tiene en cuenta la expansión del crédito e inflación de 2001-2008 y ajusta un poco, el DAX sigue estando por encima del SP500 desde el inicio del actual ciclo bajista; los ciclos bajistas se caracterizan por picos más bajos y suelos más bajos. Ya sé que el pensamiento común es 'los BC harán esto o lo otro', pero lo que ha hecho la FED ha sido incluso más conservador que lo que hizo el BoJ en su día, y los fundamentales de los empresones japos son mejores que los de los occidentales, ¿ha cambiado eso algo? No. El entorno actual es radicalmente diferente al de los últimos 10-20 años, y no hay ninguna regla escrita que diga que no puede haber suelos más bajos; después de todo continuamos con la regresión a la media alcista de la segunda mitad del s.XX, lo preocupante será si se rompe esa relación lo cual sería la confirmación de que estamos en un invierno para muchos años.)


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Ultima Hora
> *
> UE: Se aprueba la mayor reforma del gobierno económico desde entrada al euro - elEconomista.es*
> 
> ...



pisssssss........... la noticia *de momento * basura


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Posible bear trap en formación para hoy, futuros del SP tocan mínimos de Agosto (1072). Posible evolución de la sesión por la tarde:
> - Mínimos del día tocados, apertura de Wall St. con rebote recorta pérdidas en Europa.
> - Cierre de Europa, Wall St. vuelve a probar los 1072 (quizá haya perforación, la presión bajista es importante).
> 
> ...



Total
que mañana puede hacer sol o llover ,puede ser un dia ventoso o no


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Total
> que mañana puede hacer sol o llover ,puede ser un dia ventoso o no



Acaso podía ser de otra forma ::


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pisssssss........... la noticia *de momento * basura



Tranqui, ya lo empezaran a poner en portada y darle bombo en noticias, periódicos, declaraciones, comentarios ...... la comidilla de esta semana


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

¿Qué tal las inversiones en BMW? Se está desmoronando hoy...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Acaso podía ser de otra forma ::



Menos mal que me plantee lo del santa como un deposito al 9%,porque del 6,20,ya con gastos de compra ,a lo de hoy llevo alguna pasta perdida
Esperemos no ser gacelilla ::
Joder,mi primera compra y triunfo:cook:


----------



## Caos (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Total
> que mañana puede hacer sol o llover ,puede ser un dia ventoso o no



¿Donde he dicho que mañana puede hacer Sol? Lo que estoy diciendo es que para los que decís que: "la cotización no se ajusta a los dividendos ::" es que eso no tiene nada que ver: "mañana" no va a hacer Sol y no tiene porque hacer Sol es lo que te estoy diciendo. Pero supongo que el otro día cuando dije que la bolsa iba a caer y tú me contestaste que "si era de los que se ponen corto porque cuando la bolsa cae dicen que hay que ponerse corto y me iba a perder las ubidas" pues también estaba diciendo lo mismo, y qué ha pasado desde entonces? ¿Subidón del Santander? 

Ayer ya dije niveles concretos que vamos a alcanzar durante éste mes en las bolsas que yo opero principalmente (por debajo del los 1072 no hay nada que debería parar hasta los 1000, que podría haber sobreventa hasta los 950-975 y ese es mi objetivo para éste mes o principios de Noviembre como mucho, a partir de ahí podría haber un rebote de unos 100 puntos para atrapar a más toretes y volver con caídas pero no tan rápido como ahora), y no veo como puñetas van a subir las bolsas europeas (incluyendo el IBEX), eso es lo que estoy intentando contra-argumentar y es la visión contraria al "ya están demasiado bajas" y esperar 'grandes rebotes' salvo para cazar a los que lo van buscando.

¿Qué más quieres que me moje?


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Hum... bueno, sí, le comprendo.... si finalmente vamos en esa dirección (5K3), me quedará un sabor agridulce: el destino sería correcto, pero el SL se habría ido por 10-15 pips. Hay que afinar más...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Noooo, no me ha entendido. Si no me equivoco el DAX ha tocado los 5150,¿no?
> Pero vamos que si hoy toca los 5300 esos.... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: No habrá opera, oda, epopeya, novela por fascículos ni cómic de milo manara que pueda hacer honor a tal proeza.
> 
> 
> edito: caminito de los 5200


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... bueno, sí, le comprendo.... si finalmente vamos en esa dirección (5K3), me quedará un sabor agridulce: el destino sería correcto, pero el SL se habría ido por 10-15 pips. Hay que afinar más...



Sr. Pollastre, últimamente he visto a su niña proyectar niveles a +/- 5 pips (supongo que usted llevará una estadística rigurosa). Por eso suponía que +20 pips no era un error aceptable (o si?) o

En los foros es dificil expresar el tono en el que se dicen las cosas. Espero que no se lo haya tomado como un reproche a su imberbe mandrilator.


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Como veis TRE tras la ostia de hoy? está para un larguito y fuera o va en caída libre? está en 22.07 -4.97% ahora mismo.


----------



## Nico (4 Oct 2011)

Señores, me retiro por unas horas.

Un día medianamente fructífero pero no tengo pistas para quedarme comprado (y los gráficos claquistas no me autorizan a hacerlo).

Para mañana tengo dos propuestas de tema para la agenda:

1) Principales bandas de Metal.
2) Quesos y patés.

Dejo a la elección de vuestras usias el que estimen más adecuado para esta temporada.

Espero que los trolles que hoy osaron infectar el hilo con su molesta letanía sobre las acciones, índices y demás chorradas sean finalmente expulsados por los administradores.

Con el afecto de siempre.


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, últimamente he visto a su niña proyectar niveles a +/- 5 pips (supongo que usted llevará una estadística rigurosa). Por eso suponía que +20 pips no era un error aceptable (o si?) o
> 
> En los foros es dificil expresar el tono en el que se dicen las cosas. Espero que no se lo haya tomado como un reproche a su imberbe mandrilator.



No, no, de hecho tiene Ud. razón... Si ha visto el tono de mis últimos mensajes, no estoy nada contento con un error de 20 pips en mandrilator. Vale que esta aun en pruebas y tal, pero debe corregirse antes de pasarlo a producción.

Sucede que yo me tomo estas cosas bastante a pecho... Ya ve, hoy he cerrado rebasando objetivo diario, y sin embargo no puedo evitar estar algo jodido porque aun no he podido cuadrar este modulo nuevo en lis márgenes habituales de error.

Habrá que seguir "mandrileando"...


----------



## mc_toni (4 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Para mañana tengo dos propuestas de tema para la agenda:
> 
> 1) Principales bandas de Metal.
> 2) Quesos y patés.




Si hay que elegir me quedo con la opción 2 y añado:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

Para nico con cariño :XX:

[YOUTUBE]Vvvz6FmQL2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Señores, me retiro por unas horas.
> 
> Un día medianamente fructífero pero no tengo pistas para quedarme comprado (y los gráficos claquistas no me autorizan a hacerlo).
> 
> ...



¡QUESOSSSSSSS!:baba::baba::baba::baba::baba::baba:


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (4 Oct 2011)

vengo a poner calma y cordura por aqui, tranquilos ya he encontrado la solucion para que el oso guanoso no os despierte cada mañana.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Abengoa ya cotiza: *+1,70%* (+1,33 mientras escribía esto)
> 
> EDITO de nuevo: *-0,57%* (ya no sigo  )



Pues sí que va fina... Acaba de tocar -7,01% ::


----------



## aitor33 (4 Oct 2011)

A por los mínimos intradía.Al Ataqueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

A este paso vemos los 79xx hoy mismo


----------



## Misterio (4 Oct 2011)

Me sigue pareciendo que el Ibex esta muy "alto" para lo bajo que estan ahora los americanos no?


----------



## aitor33 (4 Oct 2011)

Los mínimos tocados y hundiéndose en el guano


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

Le sobran 400 puntos al IBEX en estos momentos.


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

¿Cual es el proximo soporte del SP?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> ¿Cual es el proximo soporte del SP?



1040-1010-950. o me equivoco?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Oct 2011)

Sigo liado de charlas inutiles mientras TRE va a perder los 21e. Y aun os extraño que vendiese al perder los 24!!

Una pregunta, alguien es tan amable de informarme como estan el &euro;/$?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sigo liado de charlas inutiles mientras TRE va a perder los 21e. Y aun os extraño que vendiese al perder los 24!!
> 
> Una pregunta, alguien es tan amable de informarme como estan el &euro;/$?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



1.3207$/€ y los demás caracteres


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Puf... menudo viaje: desde neutral, se han recuperado los casi -2000 daxies de nuevo, en apenas tres cuartos de hora... esta gente parece que quiere caer en serio. O eso, o les va tela el teatro...


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sigo liado de charlas inutiles mientras TRE va a perder los 21e. Y aun os extraño que vendiese al perder los 24!!
> 
> Una pregunta, alguien es tan amable de informarme como estan el &euro;/$?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



1,322 estaba hace unos minutos 1.319 y subio con un buen chute.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Puf... menudo viaje: desde neutral, se han recuperado los casi -2000 daxies de nuevo, en apenas tres cuartos de hora... esta gente parece que quiere caer en serio. O eso, o les va tela el teatro...



Si pudiera poner usted un _thermal anal_ de esos que usted maneja cuando tenga tiempo se lo agradecería. Más que anda para grabar en el subconsciente lo cabrones que pueden ser estos leoncios.


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Bernie y Trinchete relajan el guano, veremos como cierran.


----------



## Fraction (4 Oct 2011)

¿hoy no era POMO day?


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Señores, me retiro por unas horas.
> 
> Un día medianamente fructífero pero no tengo pistas para quedarme comprado (y los gráficos claquistas no me autorizan a hacerlo).
> 
> ...



Si con quesos se refiere ud. a esto:



Spoiler












Cuente conmigo, de lo contrario abogo por el metal


----------



## ghkghk (4 Oct 2011)

El metal no da pie a conversacion. Empieza y acaba con dos palabras: Iron Maiden.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## kokaine (4 Oct 2011)

Algunos decis que el Ibex esta alto pero yo no lo veo asi.

A finales del 2008, despues del primer gran guano, el S&P se mantuvo en un lateral entre 800 - 935 (Aprox.) entre oct-2008 y Feb-2009.

El DAX en ese mismo periodo estaba entre 5170 - 4180.

El ibex en el mismo periodo matuvo un lateral entre 8100 - 9700. 

Luego ya vino el GRAN guano de marzo de 2009, pero visto esos datos, el IBEX ya esta muy bajo, de hecho comparado con esa epoca, el ibex esta ya en la parte baja y siguen muy alejados DAX y sobre todo S&P.

Lo cual me lleva a pensar dos posibles opciones: 

- O el suelo del IBEX anda muy cerca, o como el S&P decida caer de verdad vamos a pulverizar minimos de 2009.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El metal no da pie a conversacion. Empieza y acaba con dos palabras: Iron Maiden.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Ya se habló de ese tema. Quedó bastante claro....



Spoiler













Iron maiden es a los Judas
lo que 


Spoiler












es a 


Spoiler













Sin acritud y tal. :XX:


----------



## morgan (4 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, dejen paso a la locomotora de Europa.







¡¡Más Maderaaa!!! digo ¡¡Más Gacelaaas!!


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Oct 2011)

si se cierra el hueco en USA no seria una mala señal para los q adoramos al guano?


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

A que se debe el subidón este generalizado?

Y FCC de nuevo liderando +4% casi


----------



## politicodemadreputa (4 Oct 2011)

lo del €/$ ha sido una pasada...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes,

y tardes de marmota, volvemos a dias de locomotora y tal.
Señor Caos tenga a consideracion en sus analisis la fortaleza del ibex en esas caidas del sp500.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

FCC, el cachondeo padre.


----------



## kokaine (4 Oct 2011)

alguien debe tener su culo ahora como la bandera de japon


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> alguien debe tener su culo ahora como la bandera de japon



Voy palmando 1000€ en el dax cfd sobre el índice, pero es una demo por lo tanto me la pela


----------



## 2plx2 (4 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> lo del €/$ ha sido una pasada...



Espectacular ¿Se sabe ya la excusa de los medios para un subidón como ese?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

kokaine dijo:


> alguien debe tener su culo ahora como la bandera de japon



y otros los bolsillos llenos!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2011)

Hasta los 111X en el SP hay gasolina


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Oct 2011)

creo q tito ben insinuo algo de tener la droga preparada por si los yonkis la necesitan

sin dar fechas ni nada, pero claro, los yonkis felices


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2011)

San se acerca a lo verdeeeee


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Chulibex ya solo pierde el 1%, manguerazo en los 5 grandes a punto de ponerse en positivo.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Oct 2011)

Me estais asustando... Tanto ha subido el euro?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Oct 2011)

Pero no iba a haber bajadas, el ibex abajo, el sp no se donde, los 900 y no se que mas.
Esto es el rebote para atrapar, la subida, el giro, o mas bien la locura total?
O sea Grecia no paga, no le dan dinero, se aplazan las reuniones, dicen que españa contraera pib en 2011 y recesion en 2012, sube el paro casi 100.000 personas, y puedo seguir poniendo datos.
Y aun asi con todo, eso, el IBEX arriba casi???
Ya se, es porque se casa la duquesa de Alba, no?


----------



## kokaine (4 Oct 2011)

El San va a cerrar en 6. Con un par......

5.975 (17:12)


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Solo había que esperar, bonito teatro que estaban haciendo..... al final esta valiendo la pena


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Ya veis que lo digan los judios va a misa, ni malas noticias, ni dexia, ni ISM etc los judios dicen tal los mercados hacen tal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Ya se, es porque se casa la duquesa de Alba, no?



No, es por su top-less ::


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Oct 2011)

tocamos y caemos o dias de pepon?

fran200 esta usted agazapado en la sabana?????


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Economa | elmundo.es 

Mirar todas las buenas noticias para (Expaña) y al ibex-35 lo que le afecta


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Oct 2011)

sigo viendo esto guanista, pero reconozco q estoy fuera, estamos en un punto bisagra (lo mismo acabas forrado q acabas mandrilado)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Economa | elmundo.es
> 
> Mirar todas las buenas noticias para (Expaña) y al ibex-35 lo que le afecta



¿Crisis? ¿Qué crisis?


> CRISIS Hasta 878.272 millones de euros
> La deuda de las familias cae a su nivel más bajo desde enero de 2008
> 
> Las deudas hipotecarias de las familias también cayeron en agosto el 0,17% hasta los 670.240 millones de euros.



Mira que no ver la buena noticia entre tanta paja


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2011)

nasdaq casi un 1% arriba??????????


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

Buenas, 

A ver si me pueden echar un cable.

Esta mañana he comprado SAN a 5,85....stop en 5,76.

Me he ido a estaba a 5,80...serían las 13:45.

Llego a casa y veo que me han vendido las acciones a 5,766.

Es eso normal??

La orden dice claramente 5,7600.

Es con el broker santander, de su propia web.

Porque por forexpros no veo que el valor haya tocado los 5,76...qué se puede hacer??

he escrito mail a un amiguete director del banco a ver que me cuenta.

Antes de llamar querría saber la opinión de los expertos.

Gracias.


----------



## Yo2k1 (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> A ver si me pueden echar un cable.
> 
> ...




???????
Pero si SAN no ha estado nunca hoy en esos valores, ni siquiera cerca, no?
No sera 6.085?


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> ???????
> Pero si SAN no ha estado nunca hoy en esos valores, no?



Perdon, 5!!!


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Querrás decir 5 en vez de 6 no?

Y SAN ha tocado 5,7210


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

-1,5%

Salvando el día, llegó a bajar el 3%.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Llego a casa y veo que me han vendido las acciones a 5,766.
> 
> Es eso normal??
> 
> ...



Uso el broker de openbank (básicamente lo mismo con otro nombre) y la orden condicionada se activa al tocar 5,76, sí, pero entre que se inserta y tal, el precio puede fluctuar.

Alégrate de que ha vendido más arriba y no más abajo, porque ha tocado 5,721 (Según el broker de openbank)

EDITO: El mínimo ha sido esta mañana, antes de las horas que dices :ouch:
EDITO2: Sí que ha tocado por debajo de 5,76 un poco antes de las 16:00, según el gráfico de openbank.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

Exacto, el mínimo diario de hoy de SAN ha sido 5,721.


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Oct 2011)

estas han sido las ultimas operaciones en IAG:

17:35 1,74 3.868.982,00 
17:34 1,73 3.148.066,00 
17:34 1,73 3.148.066,00 
17:33 1,73 3.148.066,00 
17:32 1,73 3.148.066,00 
17:31 1,73 3.148.066,00 
17:30 1,73 3.148.066,00 
es decir en la ultima operacion se ha comprado el 18% del volumen total del dia?????
eso es normal??? quiere decir que mañana puede que suba??


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> A ver si me pueden echar un cable.
> 
> ...



Según mi broker, entre las 15:57 y 15:59 ha habido varios ticks por debajo de esa cantidad. En concreto el valor más bajo alcanzado entre esos dos minutos es de 5,757 a las 15:57:08. Mala suerte amigo, ajustaste demasiado el stop...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Oct 2011)

Como buen estudiante de las enseñanzas de este impagable foro, no hago caso del ruido.
Sólo miro los gráficos ( y lo que dicen los grandes del foro :: )
Pues miro el SP a largo plazo y no se que pensar.... :XX:







PS: Creo que en 1994 MM y Pollastre comenzaron a tradear con sus espectrums...


----------



## morgan (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> A ver si me pueden echar un cable.
> 
> ...



Que alguien me corrija si me equivoco.

Normal, normal no es.Pero podría ser posible.

En las acciones usted tiene 3 valores: cotización, precio de compra y precio de venta.

Cuando usted compra, las adquiere al p. venta en ese momento. Y cuando vende las vende al precio de compra en ese momento. Habitualmente, la cotización tiene un valor comprendido entre el p.compra y p.venta, aunque hay veces que la cotización se "descuelga" y no está en ese intervalo, aunque eso suele ocurrir en momentos excepcionales.

Las ordenes programadas van en relación al valor de la cotización. Por tanto, es posible que le haya ocurrido que en un momento determinado ocurriera:

valor cotización p.compra p.venta
SAN 5,759 5,766 5,771

Y en ese momento la orden se le ha disparado, vendiendo sus acciones al p.compra de 5,766 en ese momento. 

Eso si la venta se la ha hecho de 1 tacada.

También puede ocurrir que se lo haya hecho en varios tramos y le saque el precio ponderado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> También puede ocurrir que se lo haya hecho en varios tramos y le saque el precio ponderado.



No, qué va, si el santander lo hace igual que openbank (y apuesto a que sí) le cobrarían cada tramo por separado, aplicando la comisión correspondiente a cada uno de ellos (lo digo por experiencia :rolleye: )


----------



## morgan (4 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No, qué va, si el santander lo hace igual que openbank (y apuesto a que sí) le cobrarían cada tramo por separado, aplicando la comisión correspondiente a cada uno de ellos (lo digo por experiencia :rolleye: )



Pues si le ha saltado y ha hecho la venta de 1 tacada en 5,766, la única explicación es la primera que hago, porque la cotización casi nunca tiene un valor por debajo del precio de compra.

De todas formas, acabo de leer que ha llegado a estar más abajo así que dentro de lo que cabe, tuvo suerte de poder vender 6 décimas más arriba y que no le saltara con un p.compra más bajo aún.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

Entiendo que la cotización es la última operación realizada. Es raro que tenga un precio inferior al precio de compra, pero creo que no demasiado cuando hay volatilidad.

De todos modos, al ser una orden condicionada la explicación más simple es esa, que la cotización tocó 5,76 y en ese momento (o en los segundos que tardó en llegar la orden al mercado) el precio de compra era 5,766. Pudo haber sido mucho peor si la cotización hubiera ido en picado. :fiufiu:

PD: Aclaro que las órdenes condicionadas de openbank (y supongo que de santander) no son puestas en la cola de órdenes hasta que se activa la condición, por eso lo del retraso de algunos segundos entre el toque de precio y la ejecución de la orden.


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

ok, gracias a todos, queda claroo


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Otro día gacelero más con alguna pista suelta, aunque la de ayer no nos dijo la verdad o, si la dijo, algún leoncio debe andar bastante pillado. Durante la sesión han predominado las ventas sobre las compras especialmente por la mañana, hacia las 12 han empezado a comprar un poco pero han vuelto a seguir vendiendo, aunque a partir de ese momento ya hemos tenido un revuelto de compras y ventas en vez de solo ventas.

A las 16 han vendido unos 116 contratos, pero ojo, este momento coincide con el saldo mínimo del día, así que podría interpretarse como que ha sido un punto de inflexión, además en ese momento han dejado de vender para comprar hasta el final.

En subasta han comprado poco más de 300 contratos.

En resumen, sigo viendo como ayer leoncios compradores, estos días no son excesivamente bajistas durante la sesión, incluso el gráfico nos dice que tienden a las alzas, pero el gap de apertura se encarga de dejar el % diario en negativo y de complicarlo todo. Hoy ha sido un día boomerang y hemos terminado literalmente en máximos sin contar el gap, por eso creo que los leoncios se están oliendo desde hace unos días un rebote y están aprovechando los mínimos de estos días para tomar posiciones al alza, está claro que esperan algo, aunque ese algo no termine de llegar.


----------



## Mulder (4 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Entiendo que la cotización es la última operación realizada. Es raro que tenga un precio inferior al precio de compra, pero creo que no demasiado cuando hay volatilidad.
> 
> De todos modos, al ser una orden condicionada la explicación más simple es esa, que la cotización tocó 5,76 y en ese momento (o en los segundos que tardó en llegar la orden al mercado) el precio de compra era 5,766. Pudo haber sido mucho peor si la cotización hubiera ido en picado. :fiufiu:
> 
> PD: Aclaro que las órdenes condicionadas de openbank (y supongo que de santander) no son puestas en la cola de órdenes hasta que se activa la condición, por eso lo del retraso de algunos segundos entre el toque de precio y la ejecución de la orden.



Ten en cuenta una cosa más, que además es la característica definitoria de la casposa bolsa española, en este mercado no existen los stops automáticos ni las órdenes limitadas, todo en el mercado real se hace a mercado y los stops y órdenes límite dependen de los propios brokers porque así de 'cools' son la CNMV y BME, aunque tengan unos logotipos muy modelnos y a la mona la vistan de seda.

Esto provoca que muchas veces los stops no se ejecuten, que hayan ventanas de liquidez grandísimas, que una orden no se ejecute donde se marca, el broker recibe la orden electrónicamente y su sistema la ejecuta como puede, entre que se llega a la condición que ejecuta tu orden y que el sistema del broker la ejecute efectivamente pueden pasar unas preciosas décimas de segundo que pueden provocar todo tipo de despropósitos.

Cosas que no ocurren con las acciones del mercado europeo o americano.

Tenlo muy en cuenta a la hora de operar y de situar stops.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Otro día gacelero más con alguna pista suelta, aunque la de ayer no nos dijo la verdad o, si la dijo, algún leoncio debe andar bastante pillado. Durante la sesión han predominado las ventas sobre las compras especialmente por la mañana, hacia las 12 han empezado a comprar un poco pero han vuelto a seguir vendiendo, aunque a partir de ese momento ya hemos tenido un revuelto de compras y ventas en vez de solo ventas.
> 
> ...



es bueno ver los acontecimientos desde la barrera algunas veces incluso para las gacelas........


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> A ver si me pueden echar un cable.
> 
> ...



Bueno,pero eso no creo que sean mas de 100 euros de perdidas


----------



## faraico (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,pero eso no creo que sean mas de 100 euros de perdidas



El asunto no es la diferencia entre vender a 5,766 o 5,760....el problema es que luego llegó a 5,93.

ahí ya no hubiese perdido un solo euro


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> El asunto no es la diferencia entre vender a 5,766 o 5,760....el problema es que luego llegó a 5,93.
> 
> ahí ya no hubiese perdido un solo euro



Yo desde que las compre el viernes he palmado 1500 leuros y ya ve usted feliz y contento por dejar que los leoncios me mordisqueen la patilla::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,pero eso no creo que sean mas de 100 euros de perdidas



Las pérdidas dependerán de lo invertido... 

Y efectivamente, lo que le da rabia al forero es que luego se haya recuperado el valor... 

Pero la vida es así, también se podrían haber despeñado. Quizás habría que haber asumido un SP más amplio.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo desde que las compre el viernes he palmado 1500 leuros y ya ve usted feliz y contento por dejar que los leoncios me mordisqueen la patilla::



En situaciones como la suya utilizo mi vídeo motivador, eso si, cuando termino de verlo continuo con las perdidas::.... pero reflexiono un poco, paro, y medito mi estrategia...

[YOUTUBE]Y6SayMjVmD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (4 Oct 2011)

Una vez más, mandrilator ha hecho gala de su agudo carácter bipolar: muy bueno prediciendo giros de 100 pips (abrir 5K2 , SP 5K3) y un poco díscolo, machito y significado ajustando los stops con precisión pipo-a-pipo:




Mandrilator, eres un poco cabezón, pero vas cogiendo buena trayectoria. Creo que haré de ti un simio de provecho, como el resto de tus módulos compañeros. Eventualmente.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

*S&P reconoce el compromiso de Portugal y mantiene sin cambios su rating
**Bernanke asegura que la Fed está lista para tomar más medidas*


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

Estoy un poco cansado de la FED, siempre va por detras de la situacion, es como una ambulacia que solo sale disparada a toda velocidad cuando la situacion es urgente, no tienen a expertos que puedan identificar los problemas antes de que se produzcan?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2011)

El sp mirando de nuevo hacia el hoyo

Si se queda por los 107X por hoy sería más que un triunfo para los cortos


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Estoy un poco cansado de la FED, siempre va por detras de la situacion, es como una ambulacia que solo sale disparada a toda velocidad cuando la situacion es urgente, no tienen a expertos que puedan identificar los problemas antes de que se produzcan?



¿y qué gracia tendría entonces? ::


@Dj-mesa: Me ha encantado ese video de Opentrade...


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Comprando comprando....nunca había comprado tanto....Stop´s por doquier un poco holgados, aun así, si empiezan a saltar Stop´s puedo perder un buen pico.....(espero que suba, que sigan estos ciclos de 3-4 días de subidas, 3-4 días de bajadas, mas o menos....y la estrategia alcista a corto plazo no falle)


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp mirando de nuevo hacia el hoyo
> 
> Si se queda por los 107X por hoy sería más que un triunfo para los cortos



Le queda otro rebote a máximos del día antes de volverse a los 1070.





Creo...


No vean lo tranquilo que se vive con una posición amplia... sobre todo ahora que ya está asentada (quiero decir protegiendo unos pequeños beneficios) y con el objetivo de los 1000 aún un "poco" lejano.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Le queda otro rebote a máximos del día antes de volverse a los 1070.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues fijate que yo pensaba que iba a arañar hasta los 1110, pero me parece que ya lo dejan para otro día, asi que yo lo veo peligroso...

Esto no va a parar hasta los 102X, con tiempo y *sin* pausas

El euro ya está por resfriarse.


----------



## atman (4 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues fijate que yo pensaba que iba a arañar hasta los 1110, pero me parece que ya lo dejan para otro día, asi que yo lo veo peligroso...
> 
> Esto no va a parar hasta los 102X, con tiempo y *sin* pausas
> 
> El euro ya está por resfriarse.



Yo hoy no tenía ninguna pretensión. Voy a medio plazo hasta que pueda dedicar algo de tiempo a esto. Pero soy como algunos jubiletas: van al banco a sacar la pensión para ver que está allí y luego la vuelven a ingresar. 

Algún déficit afectivo que debo tener... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Oct 2011)

Después de la borrachera, resaca

Eastman Kodak Company: NYSE:EK quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Jamóncontomate (4 Oct 2011)

Una vez apoyados aprox en los 8200 tras romper la bajista de corto plazo nos vamos parriba. Yo diría que igual llegamos hasta los 9000.

Mi AT es apoyando un folio en la pantalla del pc, no esperen mucho más de mí.


----------



## locoAC (4 Oct 2011)

SP500 cierra el gap a la baja de la apertura de hoy (1099-1089), e inmediatamente toma de nuevo rumbo hacia abajo.

Parece de manual, hoygan.

Si tuviera que apostar, apostaría a que hoy volvemos a cerrar con mínimos del día (y por ende, del 52weeks).


----------



## DEREC (4 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Ten en cuenta una cosa más, que además es la característica definitoria de la casposa bolsa española, en este mercado no existen los stops automáticos ni las órdenes limitadas, todo en el mercado real se hace a mercado y los stops y órdenes límite dependen de los propios brokers porque así de 'cools' son la CNMV y BME, aunque tengan unos logotipos muy modelnos y a la mona la vistan de seda.
> 
> Esto provoca que muchas veces los stops no se ejecuten, que hayan ventanas de liquidez grandísimas, que una orden no se ejecute donde se marca, el broker recibe la orden electrónicamente y su sistema la ejecuta como puede, entre que se llega a la condición que ejecuta tu orden y que el sistema del broker la ejecute efectivamente pueden pasar unas preciosas décimas de segundo que pueden provocar todo tipo de despropósitos.
> 
> ...




Mulder, creo que te equivocas.o

Las ordenes limit si que existen en el Ibex, siempre que compres por debajo y vendas por encima del precio de mercado. Otra cosa es que quieras meter una venta limit (stop) por debajo del precio actual, eso no se puede hacer ni en el ibex ni en ningun otro mercado. Estas ultimas se las guardará tu broker 
hasta que salte la condicion programada.

Corregidme si me equivoco, pero creo que estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)

Que desilusión, no hay iPhone 5 con nuevo diseño... Las acciones de Apple se estrellan bastante.


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

El Sp tonteando a la baja otra vez, se animara a ir a por los 1073 otra vez hoy?


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

Ya son unos cuantos días en los que el SP se desploma y las commodities sufren de lo lindo.

Sin embargo el Chulibex aguanta y aguanta. La resistencia a caer se percibe de forma clara al seguir el índice patrio en rango de minutos.

La tendencia sigue siendo bajista, eso es inapelable, pero mucho me temo que el gran rebote va a llegar mucho antes de tocar los 7200. Estamos muy cerca de mínimos temporales.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya son unos cuantos días en los que el SP se desploma y las commodities sufren de lo lindo.
> 
> Sin embargo el Chulibex aguanta y aguanta. La resistencia a caer se percibe de forma clara al seguir el índice patrio en rango de minutos.
> 
> La tendencia sigue siendo bajista, eso es inapelable, pero mucho me temo que el gran rebote va a llegar mucho antes de tocar los 7200. Estamos muy cerca de mínimos temporales.



llegará a 7800?
Ag a 26 de nuevo?


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2011)

al sp le han dado vitaminas ........


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya son unos cuantos días en los que el SP se desploma y las commodities sufren de lo lindo.
> 
> Sin embargo el Chulibex aguanta y aguanta. La resistencia a caer se percibe de forma clara al seguir el índice patrio en rango de minutos.
> 
> La tendencia sigue siendo bajista, eso es inapelable, pero mucho me temo que el gran rebote va a llegar mucho antes de tocar los 7200. Estamos muy cerca de mínimos temporales.



Muy bien visto. Lo que peor que podríamos hacer es ignorar lo que hace el precio. Si hay que cambiar de chaqueta antes de alcanzar el nivel previsto, pues se cambia, tan simple como eso.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ya son unos cuantos días en los que el SP se desploma y las commodities sufren de lo lindo.
> 
> Sin embargo el Chulibex aguanta y aguanta. La resistencia a caer se percibe de forma clara al seguir el índice patrio en rango de minutos.
> 
> La tendencia sigue siendo bajista, eso es inapelable, pero mucho me temo que el gran rebote va a llegar mucho antes de tocar los 7200. Estamos muy cerca de mínimos temporales.



El Ibex es místico en sí mismo ::


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> llegará a 7800?
> Ag a 26 de nuevo?



La Ag sólo la miro en tendencias intradiario (sobre todo canales). Al menos yo no sé "verla" más allá de la jornada en curso.

Respecto al Chulibex, no la veo subiendo mientras el SP guanee. El problema es que el SP dejará de guanear y el Chulibex saldrá al alza. ¿7800?. No lo sé, tal vez ni siquiere llegue ahí.

Ahora toca seguir el mercado con tranquilidad esperando el giro y *sobre todo no precipitarse en entrar* (no hace falta ganar el primer leuro).

Lo que está claro es que si hace poco tiempo, el chulibex amplificaba las caidas del SP, *ahora no lo está haciendo y se ve claro*. De hecho las velas al alza se generan con bastante nitidez y sin dudas.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy bien visto. Lo que peor que podríamos hacer es ignorar lo que hace el precio. Si hay que cambiar de chaqueta antes de alcanzar el nivel previsto, pues se cambia, tan simple como eso.



El bund sigue haciendo su techo. De hecho es importante notar que le hace falta tiempo para hacerlo (eso de subir a toda hostia y luego corregir sin distribuir, como que no se hace en un sitio tan serio como el Bund).

Noticias como la de Dexia y los comentarios nefastos sobre Grecia, lo normal es que hubieran hundido a los valores bancarios (y no lo está haciendo).

Tiene toda la pinta de que están recogiendo papel a espuertas.


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Vaya rebotes que meten los índices, el Dax es un puto muelle.

4º día con mi cuenta demo ganancias totales unos 700€, descontando ya 500 de perdidas que llegaron a ser 1700 (mola que sea una demo) por meter un corto cuando pegó todo el subidón, la coña es que pude haber vendido ahora practicamente sin perdidas, calculo -50 con lo que habría ganado 1150 en un día.

No uso SL pero sí SP, los SL muchas veces hubieran saltado para luego el índice evolucionar y recuperar si los pusiera no llevaría ni mitad de pasta que llevo. Tb debe ser la suerte que no me ha dado ningún ostión todavía salvo el de hoy que ya digo pudo ser aun menor de haberlo dejado más tiempo.

Espero llevarme alguna ostia pronto porque de momento sin operar tecnicamente ni nada llevo 2850€ en 4 días, ahora nuevo rebote al alza boing boing


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Vaya rebotes que meten los índices, el Dax es un puto muelle.
> 
> 4º día con mi cuenta demo ganancias totales unos 700€, descontando ya 500 de perdidas que llegaron a ser 1700 (mola que sea una demo) por meter un corto cuando pegó todo el subidón, la coña es que pude haber vendido ahora practicamente sin perdidas, calculo -50 con lo que habría ganado 1150 en un día.
> 
> ...



Cuando operas con dinero real, los SL van a ser la diferencia entre sobrevivir y perder el capital.

Aquí lo dejo dicho.


----------



## overdrive1979 (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que si hace poco tiempo, el chulibex amplificaba las caidas del SP, *ahora no lo está haciendo y se ve claro*. De hecho las velas al alza se generan con bastante nitidez y sin dudas.



Yo flipo con la fortaleza del Chulibex, algún més de estos nos dan una cifra de 250.000 nuevos parados y lo celebrará con ganancias. :´(


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

La cuestión es que el hijo de puta tiene aspecto bajista .... pero nos están engañando.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Yo flipo con la fortaleza del Chulibex, algún més de estos nos dan una cifra de 250.000 nuevos parados y lo celebrará con ganancias. :´(



Los parados no cotizan en bolsa .....

Esto va de flujos de dinero, y ahora los leones están recogiendo todo lo que sale a la venta.


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Está en un buen lateral, cada vez que toca los 7xxx pega un buen rebotón, yo voy a entrar largo si vuelve a tocar 7xxx, prefiriblemente los místicos 7800.


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

A cerrar con maximos el Sp y DJ, manda cojo....


----------



## aitor33 (4 Oct 2011)

Vaya subidas del sp500


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando operas con dinero real, los SL van a ser la diferencia entre sobrevivir y perder el capital.
> 
> Aquí lo dejo dicho.



Eso está claro, cuando lleve meses con la demo y la domine más por conocimiento que el actual azar/suerte será el momento de entrar al ruedo y ver los SL saltar uno tras otro ::

Aunque de momento ya he aprendido que hay que poner los SL bastante amplios porque esto se mueve cual montaña rusa con la volatilidad actual.


----------



## Caos (4 Oct 2011)

Esto no me lo esperaba no...


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Que feliz voy a dormir esta noche.....jejeje


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Esto no me lo esperaba no...



lo van a hacer.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2011)

joder con el sp


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

Mañana parece que anunciaran que lo de la crisis era un simulacro para ver como actuara la sociedad si alguna vez tenemos recesion de verdad, MENUDO CHUTE EL SP.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Esto no me lo esperaba no...



SP le han calzado un +3% en media hora !!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> lo van a hacer.



pues creo que si


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

SP500 1,27 UPPPPPP

Mañana vemos al santa en 6,20 y al ibex 3% en verde jejejjeje


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)




----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

Mañana cerramos en rojo otra vez.


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

Una pregunta de Gacela para los mas puestos en esto bertok, claca, caos, etc...

Que pasa si estando prohibido como es el caso, me pongo en corto con el indice ibex 35" por ejemplo un minifuturo" y te pilla la cnmv?


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Una pregunta de Gacela para los mas puestos en esto bertok, claca, caos, etc...
> 
> Que pasa si estando prohibido como es el caso, me pongo en corto con el indice ibex 35" por ejemplo un minifuturo" y te pilla la cnmv?



Posiblemente te metan una buena sanción económica.

Cualquiera sabe en este país. Mejor no tentar la suerte porque están necesitados de dinero ....


----------



## Diegol07 (4 Oct 2011)

Alguien tiene una explicacion para esto que esta pasando?????


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Mañana cerramos en rojo otra vez.



Pero el chulibex ya tiene excusa para subir, gap alcista y lateral hasta las 15:30, mañana me autoquoteo :XX:


----------



## jcfdez (4 Oct 2011)

Buenas...vaya arreón. Es posible que veamos más subidas mañana y pasado...


----------



## Caos (4 Oct 2011)

Ojo que el volumen de la subida de la última media hora ha sido muy muy bajo, mañana habrá que estar vigilante.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Oct 2011)




----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Posiblemente te metan una buena sanción económica.
> 
> Cualquiera sabe en este país. Mejor no tentar la suerte porque están necesitados de dinero ....



Y no se puede operar con ningun operador extranjero que no este controlado por la cnmv???


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Y no se puede operar con ningun operador extranjero que no este controlado por la cnmv???



La demo de cfds que uso permite cortos hasta en los bancos patrios, son cfds sobre futuros digo yo que estarán exentos o algo no?


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Ojo que el volumen de la subida de la última media hora ha sido muy muy bajo, mañana habrá que estar vigilante.



Por favor, ¿puedes subir algún dato para verlo?

En todo caso, mañana el chulibex y otros indices abrirán con gap al alza. Habrá que aprovechar la ocasión para hacer algunos €.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

Ha sido mejor de lo que me esperaba, esto esperaba verlo mañana.... ahora no se lo que pasara mañana (no creo que sea tan pepon como estos ultimos 20 min, pero un 2% en positivo de media en los indices como minimo)..... *Sr Pollastre* como ve el panorama... ....me voy a buscar informaciones, comparar, ver gráficos.... buenas noches


----------



## Manu_alcala (4 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La demo de cfds que uso permite cortos hasta en los bancos patrios, son cfds sobre futuros digo yo que estarán exentos o algo no?



Joder macho, es una demo. Lo que faltaría ya, que los "inteligentes" de la CNMV prohibieran los cortos hasta en los simuladores.


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Ojo que el volumen de la subida de la última media hora ha sido muy muy bajo, mañana habrá que estar vigilante.



Caos, la pauta de precio es de largo la más significativa.

Tiene ganas de subir, no hace falta más que ver el arreón que se ha marcado.

En el chulibex se aprecia con mayor nitidez.

Los que estén cortos que se lo vayan mirando con muchísimo cuidado.


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Joder macho, es una demo. Lo que faltaría ya, que los "inteligentes" de la CNMV prohibieran los cortos hasta en los simuladores.



Tengo otra demo de otro broker y no permite cortos en los prohibidos...


----------



## Caos (4 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Por favor, ¿puedes subir algún dato para verlo?
> 
> En todo caso, mañana el chulibex y otros indices abrirán con gap al alza. Habrá que aprovechar la ocasión para hacer algunos €.



No te puedo poner un gráfico ahora pero te puedo decir como ha sido en vivo: la subida ha sido con muy poco volumen (unos 13 mill. en el SPY) y una vez estaba arriba han empezado a saltar los stops y a a comprar "por pánico" acumulando un volumen de unos 50 mill.

Mis stops han saltado en los futuros y el beneficio es mínimo pero dormiré más tranquilo cara a lo que pase mañana, estoy del todo fuera de los mercados bursátiles (sigo con posiciones largas en dólares y en algunas materias primas corto).

P.D: Respecto a lo de los cortos: si utilizas un broker español, yo no sé como funcionará el tema pero si hay una prohibición de la CNMV no deberían dejarte poner cortos de forma automática.



bertok dijo:


> Caos, la pauta de precio es de largo la más significativa.
> 
> Tiene ganas de subir, no hace falta más que ver el arreón que se ha marcado.
> 
> ...



Sí, sí, estoy fuera ahora mismo cara mañana, hay que saber adaptarse a la situación. Y las posiciones que tengo en otros mercados pues con stops, aún así... raro.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

**Wall Street cierra con una subida meteórica por los rumores de recapitalización en Europa* (no creo que ese sea el verdadero motivo,... la de gacelas que habran muerto hoy/mañana....)

Otra vez los rumores sobre la recapitalización de los bancos europeos provocaron una estampida de compras en la recta final de una sesión muy volátil en Wall Street. Hoy los inversores recibieron con cierto optimismo la predisposición de Bernanke a añadir más estímulos si es necesario.


----------



## kokaine (4 Oct 2011)

No se yo pero un arreon de este tamaño en la ultima media hora pocas veces se han visto.

El QE3 ya planea por los sueños mas húmedos de algunos analistos....


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> No te puedo poner un gráfico ahora pero te puedo decir como ha sido en vivo: la subida ha sido con muy poco volumen (unos 13 mill. en el SPY) y una vez estaba arriba han empezado a saltar los stops y a a comprar "por pánico" acumulando un volumen de unos 50 mill.
> 
> Mis stops han saltado en los futuros y el beneficio es mínimo pero dormiré más tranquilo cara a lo que pase mañana, estoy del todo fuera de los mercados bursátiles (sigo con posiciones largas en dólares y en algunas materias primas corto).
> 
> ...



Es lamentable que no dejen caer a los índices hasta se merecen por la situación económica.

Vaya un circo de los cojones.

Llevo en esto cerca de 15 años y estoy curado de espanto después de ver caer al nasdaq un 15% en una sesión y recuperarlo todo al cierre, pero no puedo dejar de reconocer que me sigue sorprendiendo.

Nosotros a lo nuestros, a seguir pillando lo que podemos.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Oct 2011)




----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> **Wall Street cierra con una subida meteórica por los rumores de recapitalización en Europa* (no creo que ese sea el verdadero motivo,... la de gacelas que habran muerto hoy/mañana....)
> 
> Entre las de mañana puedo estar yo!


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> **Wall Street cierra con una subida meteórica por los rumores de recapitalización en Europa* (no creo que ese sea el verdadero motivo,... la de gacelas que habran muerto hoy/mañana....)
> 
> Otra vez los rumores sobre la recapitalización de los bancos europeos provocaron una estampida de compras en la recta final de una sesión muy volátil en Wall Street. Hoy los inversores recibieron con cierto optimismo la predisposición de Bernanke a añadir más estímulos si es necesario.



En europa no se cae porque los bancos no tiran para abajo.

No tenga duda que se está preparando y filtrando otro macroplan de rescate a los putos bancos y como no puede ser lo vamos a pagar entre todos.

Ese creo que es el motivo por el que creo que se están aguantando los índices europeos. Lo veo bastante claro.


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Los que estén cortos que se lo vayan mirando con muchísimo cuidado.




Yo voy en corto con CFDS de Repsol y Ebro!


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Yo voy en corto con CFDS de Repsol y Ebro!



Pues cuidadín porque cuando dopan al enfermo, los espasmos son generalizados ::


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Caos, la pauta de precio es de largo la más significativa.
> 
> Tiene ganas de subir, no hace falta más que ver el arreón que se ha marcado.
> 
> ...



Bueno .... pero en cualquier caso hay que tener mucho cuidado porque está justo sobre la parte superior del canal bajista (en horas) que venía funcionando de maravilla. Lo pueden subir otros 20 puntos perfectamente sin volumen. He visto que el volumen en la última hora para BoA y Citi ha sido bastante alto ... y han cerrado en el máximo. Yo apostaría por que mañana va a marcar al menos 10 puntos sobre el cierre de hoy ... la duda es si también va a marcar en algún momento entre 10 y 20 puntos menos.


----------



## Janus (4 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Yo voy en corto con CFDS de Repsol y Ebro!




Es posible que en la apertura, te metan una buena leche. Si tienes stops, no caigas en la tentación de alejarlos para evitar que se ejecuten. Podrías terminar perdiendo más. Suerte.


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es posible que en la apertura, te metan una buena leche. Si tienes stops, no caigas en la tentación de alejarlos para evitar que se ejecuten. Podrías terminar perdiendo más. Suerte.



Fallo de Gacela no tengo Stop!! los tendre que poner mañana a primera hora en cuanto habra el mercado ya que no me lo permiten ahora!


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2011)

IBEX:







De momento el objetivo más inmediato son los 8.360, que nos acercaría a la zona de resistencias. Interesante la posibilidad de suelo redondeado que podría estar desarrollando el índice, pero de momento hay que considerar que seguimos lateral-bajistas. 

Mi objetivo mínimo de caída para el IBEX son los 7.395 puntos, así que por los 100 puntillos que podrían faltar tampoco me voy a pelear. Si se produce un giro, superando claramente la zona de máximos de estos últimos días, 8.650-700, deberemos pensar en largos, por más que las noticias no acompañen.


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que puedo poner stop dinamicos! voy a ello.


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> No pierdas la fe que en los futuros ya le están dando la vuelta. Marditos ejpeculadores




Perdón por mi ignorancia. pero cuando os referís a los futuros a que os referis exactamente???


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En europa no se cae porque los bancos no tiran para abajo.
> 
> No tenga duda que se está preparando y filtrando otro macroplan de rescate a los putos bancos y como no puede ser lo vamos a pagar entre todos.
> 
> Ese creo que es el motivo por el que creo que se están aguantando los índices europeos. Lo veo bastante claro.



A la CAM se la comera BANESTO,y si este no es capaz de digerirla antes de que se hunda tendra el SANTA que digerir BANESTO,mas concentracion bancaria y menos gastos.El santa lleva como loco todo el año vendiendo inmuebles( sabra lo que se le viene encima)
Con el pp en el poder la politica girara fuerte y provocara una confianza repentina que animara la economia y veremos subidas del ibex
Lo que no esta claro es si despues de esta euforia pasajera la realidad sera como siempre la que mande
Echo de menos las especulaciones politicas para la subida o no del ibex


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Oct 2011)

Juer, ¿qué le han dado al SP? Yo quiero lo mismo para cuando me toca currar de noche... :fiufiu:


Mulder dijo:


> Ten en cuenta una cosa más, que además es la característica definitoria de la casposa bolsa española, en este mercado no existen los stops automáticos ni las órdenes limitadas, todo en el mercado real se hace a mercado y los stops y órdenes límite dependen de los propios brokers (...)
> 
> Tenlo muy en cuenta a la hora de operar y de situar stops.



Gracias por la confirmación, pero algo me olía por mi experiencia con Openbank, donde ni siquiera puedes insertar una orden limitada sino va asociada a una condición, a no ser que el precio de mercado permita su ejecución en ese momento. (Con el broker de ING sí que se puede meter la orden a un precio y olvidarse)



Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Una vez apoyados aprox en los 8200 tras romper la bajista de corto plazo nos vamos parriba. Yo diría que igual llegamos hasta los 9000.
> 
> *Mi AT es apoyando un folio en la pantalla del pc, no esperen mucho más de mí.*



Me he visto plenamente identificado con mis primeros pinitos en el AT (no he avanzado mucho, pero al menos ahora uso la herramienta línea para ese fin  ) apuesto a que no hay nadie que pueda decir que no lo ha hecho nunca 



j-z dijo:


> Eso está claro, cuando lleve meses con la demo y la domine más por conocimiento que el actual azar/suerte será el momento de entrar al ruedo y ver los SL saltar uno tras otro ::
> 
> *Aunque de momento ya he aprendido que hay que poner los SL bastante amplios porque esto se mueve cual montaña rusa con la volatilidad actual.*



Con pólvora del rey es fácil hacer esa operativa, cuando saltes al ruedo quizá descubras que los SL amplios te dan yuyu. :rolleye:


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Estoy un poco cansado y voy a chapar ya, demasiadas emociones intensas  Te dejo un enlace de la wiki: Contrato de futuros - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Gracias, 

ok cuando te referias a los futuros supongo que te referias a los futuros americanos?


----------



## tonuel (4 Oct 2011)

cuando todo el mundo ve un suelo... ya sabeis lo que viene después...


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia. pero cuando os referís a los futuros a que os referis exactamente???



Los indices continúan cuando uno duerme, son *orientativos*...., tienen perspectivas de futuro, de como va ha evolucionar las bolsas....(yo no los sigo mucho)

Indices Futuros | Futuros Sobre Acciones | Futuros


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-225.html#post4917867

Hoy por fin TRE ha alcanzado el objetivo bajista. A ver si mañana cuelgo foto.


----------



## MariscosRecio (4 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Los indices continúan cuando uno duerme, son *orientativos*...., tienen perspectivas de futuro, de como va ha evolucionar las bolsas....(yo no los sigo mucho)
> 
> Indices Futuros | Futuros Sobre Acciones | Futuros



Gracias eso es lo que queria saber! ya estoy informdo


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias eso es lo que queria saber! ya estoy informdo



Cuidado que suelen confundir mas que ayudar, a veces fallan o no sirven de nada, ..pero hay están..... si fueran fiables estaríamos todos ricos


----------



## univac (4 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Posiblemente te metan una buena sanción económica.
> 
> Cualquiera sabe en este país. Mejor no tentar la suerte porque están necesitados de dinero ....



Pero a ver, no puedes ponerte corto en el sector financiero y algunos otros valores, pero que te impide ponerte en el indice? De hecho, los brokers NO te dejan ponerte corto en los valores prohibidos, pero si puedes ponerte corto en el ibex y el mini ibex...

me equivoco?


----------



## bertok (4 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Pero a ver, no puedes ponerte corto en el sector financiero y algunos otros valores, pero que te impide ponerte en el indice? De hecho, los brokers NO te dejan ponerte corto en los valores prohibidos, pero si puedes ponerte corto en el ibex y el mini ibex...
> 
> me equivoco?



creo que te equivocas.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-225.html#post4917867
> 
> Hoy por fin TRE ha alcanzado el objetivo bajista. A ver si mañana cuelgo foto.




No veo nada en el link sobre TRE. Sea como sea, me he ahorrado un 10% extra de caida...

Cuando hablas del objetivo bajista, ¿te refieres que ha roto ya soportes o que crees que inicia ahora el recorrido de vuelta?

Por cierto Claca, te quería pedir un super favor porque en ello irá dinero... ¿Podrías en los próximos días, semanas comentarme algo de Yara, Statoil (nok) o Astra Zeneca (sek)? Es que me gustaría diversificar algo en otras divisas, pero como siempre es un clásico mío entrar justo en resistencia o empezando el descenso.

Muchísimas gracias por anticipado (no hay prisa). Si algún día hubiera reunión, prometo que no pagas cena


----------



## Claca (4 Oct 2011)

Como el IBEX incluye el sector financiero, también se extienda la prohibición al índice.


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

Vrote berde:

Moody's rebaja nota de la deuda de Italia tres escalones

Moody's rebaja nota de la deuda de Italia tres escalones,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com

Mañana tiene que ser guano, al menos en Italia, me pondré corto en el FTSE MIB


----------



## univac (4 Oct 2011)

Pues no se entiende que te bloqueen ponerte corto en valores pero no en el indice...

Bueno, mejor saberlo para no repetir


----------



## tarrito (4 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Vrote berde:
> 
> Moody's rebaja nota de la deuda de Italia tres escalones
> 
> ...



lo de cul* mantecoso infoll*ble, tenía que salir por algún lao ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (4 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Vrote berde:
> 
> Moody's rebaja nota de la deuda de Italia tres escalones
> 
> ...



Practica,practica...que veras la cacalera que te da cuando le estes dando al boton de verdad para comprar 5000 o 6000 acciones y veas salir la pasta de la cuenta corriente dejandotela seca


----------



## J-Z (4 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Practica,practica...que veras la cacalera que te da cuando le estes dando al boton de verdad para comprar 5000 o 6000 acciones y veas salir la pasta de la cuenta corriente dejandotela seca



Ya lo he comentado que ver -1700€ o similares no es lo mismo yendo de fake que de real.

El tema es precisamente ese, practicar, crearse un sistema, poner SL y tal aunque ya digo que actualmente con la extrema volatilidad que hay te van a saltar y luego te tiras de los pelos viendo como la cotización baja/sube hasta llegar a ganancias.

Por eso tb espero darme buenas ostias (virtuales) que me sirvan para la operativa real.

Esto hablando de CFDS, que en acciones ya si que estoy ready en cuanto bajemos de 8000 hago un all-in


----------



## zulu (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ya lo he comentado que ver -1700€ o similares no es lo mismo yendo de fake que de real.
> 
> El tema es precisamente ese, practicar, crearse un sistema, poner SL y tal aunque ya digo que actualmente con la extrema volatilidad que hay te van a saltar y luego te tiras de los pelos viendo como la cotización baja/sube hasta llegar a ganancias.
> 
> ...



Yo también estoy de prácticas, aunque voy de conservador y no meto más de 3000 de una vez, y de momento voy a la par (3 días)

Largo en IBE y TEF a ver si mañana pongo la cuenta en verde


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2011)

Bélgica apoya que Dexia cree un "banco malo" con la garantía del Estado - elEconomista.es

Otra entidad que mete en el cajón y a mirar a otro lado...


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No veo nada en el link sobre TRE. Sea como sea, me he ahorrado un 10% extra de caida...
> 
> Cuando hablas del objetivo bajista, ¿te refieres que ha roto ya soportes o que crees que inicia ahora el recorrido de vuelta?



Pues que sobre los 28 euros recordé en algunos posts que todavía no había un giro claro y que el objetivo bajista por doble techo no se había alcanzado, por lo tanto, el valor seguía en la senda del guano hasta el objetivo, y si vemos el gráfico comprobamos que tras ese fuerte rebote se giró nuevamente a la baja y hoy, un mes y pico después, ha abrazado el objetivo, así que imagina.

Eso no significa que ya haya iniciado un cambio de rumbo, ni mucho menos, pero sirve para ver que hay que contextualizar los gráficos y saber detectar los puntos de giro, porque a veces un fuerte rebote puede llamarnos la atención e incitarnos a la compra y luego en perspectiva se comprueba que no pasa de eso, un reclamo para enganchar a más gente antes de la capitulación.

Por ser tú cargo la plataforma y cuelgo un gráfico para que se vea 













Todavía no ha logrado un suelo, pero en mi opinión, viendo lo mucho que se acumuló entre los 23 y los 26 euros, está ya en proceso de claudicación y tampoco debería quedarle mucha caída, aunque en porcentaje todavía podría ser dolorosa. 

Puede que le cueste hacer un suelo de largo plazo, por eso, y visite nuevamente niveles de mínimos tras un rebote sostenido durante semanas o meses.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Oct 2011)

Muchas gracias Claca. Prometo que entre Statoil y Astra Zeneca mi próxima entrada será la que tú me indiques!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ya lo he comentado que ver -1700€ o similares no es lo mismo yendo de fake que de real.
> 
> El tema es precisamente ese, practicar, crearse un sistema, poner SL y tal aunque ya digo que actualmente con la extrema volatilidad que hay te van a saltar y luego te tiras de los pelos viendo como la cotización baja/sube hasta llegar a ganancias.
> 
> ...



Ya le digo yo, que nada tiene que ver operar con dinero real que de mentirijillas. Ya lo verá. De todas formas, mucha suerte!


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2011)

alucinante el cierre de ayer de los usanos, se me han salido las velas verdes de la pantalla :8:

más dura será la caída...


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Oct 2011)

Se nota que estais todos haciendo calculos y posicionamientos ya que con un gap de apertura alto no escribe ni dios..... Suerte a todos.


----------



## MariscosRecio (5 Oct 2011)

Vaya comienzo en verde!!!
ni me saltaron los stop loss !alucina vecina!


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Se nota que estais todos haciendo calculos y posicionamientos ya que con un gap de apertura alto no escribe ni dios..... Suerte a todos.



Buenos días,

La entrada por si baja está preparada, ahora es cuestión de ver si consolida nivel para entrar con el tren en marcha, cosa que particularmente no me gusta :cook:


----------



## univac (5 Oct 2011)

Hm no me deja pornme corto en mts en igmarkets, dice que este mercado no permite ponerse corto en apertura?...cuanto dura la veda?


----------



## MariscosRecio (5 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Hm no me deja pornme corto en mts en igmarkets, dice que este mercado no permite ponerse corto en apertura?...cuanto dura la veda?



Hasta nueva orden de momento!


----------



## univac (5 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Hasta nueva orden de momento!





> Las acciones o cuotas participativas a las que se aplica este acuerdo son, a fecha actual:
> Banca Cívica, S.A.
> Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria, S.A.
> Banco de Sabadell, S.A.
> ...



MTS no esta incluida en la lista de valores financieros protegidos, por eso pregunto...y el mensaje hace referencia a la apertura, no a la prohibicion de la cnmv. Queria saber si esta restringido ponerse corto los primeros X minutos de abertura o algo.


----------



## MariscosRecio (5 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> MTS no esta incluida en la lista de valores financieros protegidos, por eso pregunto...y el mensaje hace referencia a la apertura, no a la prohibicion de la cnmv. Queria saber si esta restringido ponerse corto los primeros X minutos de abertura o algo.




ok


En mi broker tampoco me puedo poner en corto con MTS.


----------



## gamba (5 Oct 2011)

Con chutes como el de anoche como voy a hacer un backtest serio a mis sistemas! Tendre que tener dos juegos distintos, en funcion de que haya POMO day o no. Por lo demas, jugada de manual, apertura con todos los medios anunciando el bear market, y cierre con el cohete despegando. Y luego se habla aqui de los chicharros patrios...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

Ahí vamos 

Primera entrada programada 8275 (futuro), espero que llegue.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Oct 2011)

Va perdiendo fuelle. Si EEUU no acompaña, cerramos en rojo.... si es que no lo estamos ya antes de que abran.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Oct 2011)

Interdin si permite cortos en MTS.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

qué es POMO day


----------



## Nico (5 Oct 2011)

Qué complejos son los mercados si pretendes entenderlos (o, mejor dicho "adivinarlos"). Creo que si uno tuviera las claves que mueven la cabeza de los "big hands" se aclararían muchas cosas.

Por ejemplo hoy... la LOGICA dice que esto no está bien. Realmente "gente" con ganas de meterse en la bolsa NO HAY. Todos tienen temor. No está claro lo del Dexia, ni lo de Grecia ni NADA.

El sentido común indicaría que, tras la euforia del cierre usano todo tendría que "bajar" para regresar a la tendencia imperante (bajista) POR LO MENOS hasta que se estuvierar en condiciones de "adelantar" noticias (arreglo Grecia, eurobono, plan de capitalización masiva de bancos, etc.)

Por el otro lado, también tiene lógica pensar que si los "grandes" tienen algunas pistas o datos, pueden ya saber que la capitalización de bancos está al caer y por eso podrían subir tranquilamente la bolsa adelantándose a la misma.

Pero, el mortal de a pie (casi todos nosotros) tiene que responderse TODAS esas dudas SOLO con "el gráfico" y eso sabiendo que es allí donde están LOS ENGAÑOS.

Trabajar el intradía -salvo con herramientas sofisticadas como las de Pollastre- se hace muy dificil. Entender o analizar el mediano plazo, con análisis como los de claca puede ser un poco más seguro (pero, sin la adrenalina del juego).

Maldito juego !! , voy a volver a las vacas que eso no da problemas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Para mirar las cosas con perspectiva, os cuelgo este gráfico del chuli a escala diaria. Luego paso a comentar mi análisis, a ver que os parece (sobre todo los másteres de AT, por favor corregid y compartid opiniones)






Este gráfico es el que vengo manejando desde la hostia buena en Julio. Explico:

Rojo Triangulo expansivo (TE) (Figura rota el 26 sept) pero queda muy bonito :rolleye:
Azul Canal alcista (CA) (Figura rota el 5 sept)
 Negro Lateral (he situado el soporte y resistencia en niveles de cierre)
Naranja Canal bajista (CB)
Gris Directriz alcista (DA)
 Verde Directriz bajista (DB)

Cosas a señalar. 

 Como podéis ver, el suelo del CA, como suele ser ocurrir, se ha convertido en techo y se corta con la DB en ... el nivel del suelo del lateral!!! (me emociono cuando se cortan 3 lineas... :o ). Llegará allí? EL RSI y el MACD no dan señales de debilidad (?), pero el estocástico está diciendo, ey!
 Por otro lado el techo del TE se corta con la DA y el suelo del lateral. Tendría que darse una caída de un 7% en 2-3 días (cosas veredes). Lo dicho de antes, el estocástico está empezando el solo de la traviata.
 Por último, la techo del TE corta con el suelo del CB en 7200 aproximadamente (si no recuerdo mal era uno de los niveles que se manejaba en el foro,verdad?)
Pues eso, 2 escenarios. De 83xx a 88xx (500 puntos) o de 8300 a 7777 (en honor a Sr. Tonuel) otros 500 puntos. Estamos en tierra de nadie. Habrá que ver hacia donde rompe.

Saludos y suerte


(lo he editado para corregir algunas cosas)


----------



## Nico (5 Oct 2011)

Te cuento Guybrush que la situación en el SAN es *muy parecida* (cosa lógica ya que SAN e IBEX tienen una relación muy fuerte en rangos acotados).

De no mediar la jugada de los yanquis ayer, íbamos derecho "pa'bajo", cosa que tenía bastante lógica. Hoy, volvemos a quedar en una zona de incertidumbre.

Si bien la prudencia aconsejaría esperar la CONFIRMACION, el ludismo patológico hace que uno quiera 'acertar' la dirección correcta desde el primer centavo.

Para peor, nadie te la va a dejar "facil" y te va a llevar el gráfico JUSTO al punto previsto... vayan al alza o a la baja seguramente girarán ANTES para tomar desprevenidos a todos. Por eso, a veces esperar una confirmación muy 'certera' tampoco ayuda mucho porque, cuando entras es cuando ellos cambian y te toman con el pie cambiado.

Pero, así es el asunto y, mientras más se estudia, analizar y esperimenta, más se entiende.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Sr. Nico, no le quede duda que loh marditoh roedoreh lo dejan donde quieren (cosa aprendida en este bendito foro), que las noticias se las pasan por el forro cuando les conviene (más lecciones vitales) y que el ibex es el coñ* de la Bernarda.

Pero fíjese en el gŕafico. Es cierto que estamos en medio del lateral (que ha sido roto en intradía) pero estamos en la parte superior del canal bajista, que hasta el momento se encuentra virgen (no perforado). Incluso se podría decir que el CB empieza antes que el lateral. Mi opinión, basada en el gráfico y en mi espíritu burbujista sediento de sangre, es que estamos formando una figura de continuación, más que de cambio. 
El desenlace, en breve. Si rompe el techo del CB, pues seguimos en escenario lateral. Que nos vamos para abajo, pues hasta los 7777 tonuelísticos y luego el _bear of guano _dirá.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

¡Buenos días!

Estoy con Nico, el SAN está ahí tocando los 6.01-5.98, en zona de ni sí ni no ni todo lo contrario. Creo que seguiremos así toda la mañana (lo mismo el IBEX) hasta la apertura yankee, en la que entiendo que, después del subidón de ayer, y algo de inercia en la apertura, al final habrá resaca... y las cosas volverán a donde estaban.

Y cuando se hayan sacudido de encima a todas las gacelas, entonces ya tenderán otra celada. (Cada día me gusta más la firma de Claca, si eso es posible)

Ahora bien, como apenas llego a gacela de nivel 1, úsese (que no uesei) mi sentimiento como indicador inverso, que seguro que da más beneficios ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> qué es POMO day



Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York



muy agradecido:rolleye:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Estoy, con una cuenta demo, probando los futuros (mini ibex) y se puede operar poniéndose corto. ¿La prohibición de cortos (fuera de la demo) afecta al mini ibex?

También he probado a ponerme corto con CFD en Gamesa (también en demo) y me deja, pero Gamesa sube (al menos practico con los SL)


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En europa no se cae porque los bancos no tiran para abajo.
> 
> No tenga duda que se está preparando y filtrando otro macroplan de rescate a los putos bancos y como no puede ser lo vamos a pagar entre todos.
> 
> Ese creo que es el motivo por el que creo que se están aguantando los índices europeos. Lo veo bastante claro.



Mish's Global Economic Trend Analysis: Restructuring Plans Underway for Another 21 Banks Says Vice President of the European Commission; What's the Real Number?

Algun dia, habra que devolver todo eso. Pero hasta ese dia, que continue la fiesta.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Estoy, con una cuenta demo, probando los futuros (mini ibex) y se puede operar poniéndose corto. ¿La prohibición de cortos (fuera de la demo) afecta al mini ibex?
> 
> También he probado a ponerme corto con CFD en Gamesa (también en demo) y me deja, pero Gamesa sube (al menos practico con los SL)



Que ganas tenéis algunos de que os enchironen...
La prohibición de cortos afecta al sector financiero y al IBEX como índice, ya que dentro de él está el sector financiero... no te puedes poner corto ni en IBEX ni en mini-IBEX.


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Oct 2011)

Segun estos cerramos la semana, viernes, por debajo de 8000, unos dicen que 7800 y otros incluso por debajo de 7000

Correccin en los mercados. El Ibex 35 se colocar en los 7913 - Noticias sobre Sentimiento de Analistas

Aunque el analisis, es como muchos, "subira o bajara, o todo lo contrario".


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> *Que ganas tenéis algunos de que os enchironen...*
> La prohibición de cortos afecta al sector financiero y al IBEX como índice, ya que dentro de él está el sector financiero... no te puedes poner corto ni en IBEX ni en mini-IBEX.



Ok, ya dije que era demo, sólo por probar lo de los cortos. De todos modos me pasaré a los cortos en los futuros del SP500, a ver que tal, y dejaré el mini ibex para los largos (todo en demo, por ahora)


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Segun estos cerramos la semana, viernes, por debajo de 8000, unos dicen que 7800 y otros incluso por debajo de 7000
> 
> Correccin en los mercados. El Ibex 35 se colocar en los 7913 - Noticias sobre Sentimiento de Analistas
> 
> Aunque el analisis, es como muchos, "subira o bajara, o todo lo contrario".



Como opinar es gratis y aquí acertamos más que los ejpetos te doy mi previsión para el viernes a las 17,35: 8500


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como opinar es gratis y aquí acertamos más que los ejpetos te doy mi previsión para el viernes a las 17,35: 8500



Sea como fuere el mayor volumen se mueve a ultima hora,me refiero a las ordenes de venta o compra mas gordas,y marcan la referencia para el dia posterior que a su vez parece influido por el del cierre de las otras bolsas en que baje o suba
Informacion que la he sacado de algunos foreros de aqui


----------



## Yo2k1 (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como opinar es gratis y aquí acertamos más que los ejpetos te doy mi previsión para el viernes a las 17,35: 8500



Si,siempre vemos muchas opiniones, por eso yo creo que hay que saber discernir.
Ademas, yo pienso que el problema no es opinar, sino admitir el error.
Foreros como claca, caos, etc, si opinan y se "mojan" y si luego el mercado marca otra cosa, pues nada "cambian de chaqueta" como dice claca.
Se puede perfectamente ver un mercado bajista, afirmarlo y luego que la cosa cambie y cambiar la opinion.
No pasa nada por realizar un analisis hoy y que mañana sea incorrecto o haya cambiado.
El problema es los que opinan de las dos maneras, y asi "no se equivocan nunca", el que te dice "yo creo que bajara, aunque puede que suba".Ese no falla y acierta siempre.
Caos por ejemplo ayer lo dejo claro, el ve un mercado claramente bajista.Luego si sube, pues nada, sube.Claca tambien esta en posiciones bajistas, salvo que se produzca un giro en los niveles que dio ayer, y asi otros muchos.
Gracias a todos, y yo sigo con demos tambien.

Cuanta razon llevaba el que dijo ayer, y perdon por no recordar, que no es lo mismo poner mil euros en una orden en una demo, que darle al boton en la cuenta, ver que hay X euros menos en la cuenta, y encima ver que bajan y bajan. El dedo seguro tiembla mucho mas cuando la operacion es real que cuando es en demo.
Y no hablemos ya si la operacion es mas grande. El otro dia en una demo, meti una operacion de 100.000 euros, en poco tiempo estaba ganando mil y pico euros y cerre posicion. Habria sido capaz (si los tuviera para empezar, que no tengo esos 100.000), de darle al boton si el dinero fuera de verdad?? Estoy seguro que no, o que temblaria la casa mas que en el terremoto de Japon


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2011)

Ojito, por lo que pondera en el Nasdaq

El iPhone 4S acaba de nacer y ya ha fracasado - elEconomista.es

Los testigos presenciales cuentan que el tibio aplauso posterior a la presentación de Tim Cook (el sustituto de Jobs) fue una elocuente muestra de la decepción del auditorio, que otras veces ovacionaba entusiasmado los anuncios de Jobs. El nuevo teléfono no está mal: es un poco más fino, la batería dura más, lleva un procesador de doble núcleo más rápido llamado A5 y tiene otras mejoras.* Pero el veredicto es que se trata de una actualización del iPhone 4, no un nuevo modelo revolucionario, que es lo que esperaba el mercado. Es lo mismo que ocurrió con el iPhone 3GS en 2009, apenas una actualización del iPhone 3G.*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ojito, por lo que pondera en el Nasdaq
> 
> El iPhone 4S acaba de nacer y ya ha fracasado - elEconomista.es
> 
> ...



_Por eso, Gene Munster, analista de Piper Jaffray, concluye que "aunque los inversores pueden haber sufrido una decepción por la ausencia de un iPhone rediseñado, creemos que el iPhone 4S cumplirá o superará las expectativas de ventas". *Y si nos atenemos a los precedentes, así será*._

Vamos, que el usuario de Apple se traga todo lo que sale del culo de la manzana....


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre, pollastre ..... donde anda


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pollastre, pollastre ..... donde anda



Peleando a bayoneta calada; la mañana está regulera nada más.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Peleando a bayoneta calada; la mañana está regulera nada más.



alguna indicación


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> alguna indicación



Sí, que estamos en pleno techo de intradiario; no obstante, considerando que hoy han hecho poco caso a cualquier tipo de proyección (doy fe, llevo un día de bandazos que ni le cuento) yo no sabría si fiarme.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahí vamos
> 
> Primera entrada programada 8275 (futuro), espero que llegue.



Cerrado scalping: 8325. 8:


----------



## univac (5 Oct 2011)

Bueno, me ha saltado el stop en el nivel que marco claca 8360, me llevo para unas pipas...eso si, del club gourmet. Entrando con la mitad de un mini, tampoco da pa caviar


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Bueno, como estoy de vacaciones, mirando el mercado desde la barrera y tengo un rato libre, paso a comentar mi sistema mecánico analógico de toma de decisiones en épocas de alta volatilidad, viene a ser tal que así:










Agradecería sugerencias para mejorar el sistema. 



PD: Edito porque puse 2 veces al SAN (así me va... :: )


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Cerrado scalping: 8325. 8:



Cobarde, gallina, capitán de las sardinas.
Hay que dejar correr las ganancias...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Oct 2011)

Muy bueno Optimista.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, que estamos en pleno techo de intradiario; no obstante, considerando que hoy han hecho poco caso a cualquier tipo de proyección (doy fe, llevo un día de bandazos que ni le cuento) yo no sabría si fiarme.



.
SI a estas horas pollastre no ha cerrado el chiringo es que está la cosa chunga de verdad.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cobarde, gallina, capitán de las sardinas.
> Hay que dejar correr las ganancias...



Soy una gacela al uso Pecata 

Cuando las dejo correr acaba volviendo a bajar y saltando el SL, y cuando vendo se va al cielo.... lo dicho, gacela al uso


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Soy una gacela al uso Pecata
> 
> Cuando las dejo correr acaba volviendo a bajar y saltando el SL, y cuando vendo se va al cielo.... lo dicho, gacela al uso



No sé de qué me suena eso... ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Gracias ghkghk, aburridillo que está uno.

Por cierto, ¿alguien opera con mini ibex y me puede aclarar un poco como va el tema de abrir y cerrar posiciones?
Es que la he "liao parda" con los mini ibex, cerré posición con beneficios, y al rato vuelvo a mirar las posiciones abiertas y tenía dos, una en corto y otra en largo (la apertura y el cierre) pero ambas tenían botón de cerrar posición, así que le di a cerrar a ambos y... pasé a tener 4 posiciones abiertas, repetí proceso y ahora son 8 ::

Al final he visto que el resumen de la operación está "cuadrado" así que he dejado de tocar botones. De todos modos, menos mal que es una cuenta demo )

Tengo que seguir practicando. 8:

PD: Todo esto con "Clicktrade".
PD2: ¿Al ser contratos de futuros tengo que mantenerlos hasta el vencimiento? (¿Aunque ya haya cuadrado la operación?)


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (5 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cobarde, gallina, capitán de las sardinas.
> Hay que dejar correr las ganancias...



.
ESO dicen, pero yo estoy viendo, al menos en estos entornos de alta volatilidad, que sale mucho más rentable seleccionar las entradas escrupulosísimamente, plantear objetivos modestos y salir cagando leches del mercado. Se está mejor fuera que dentro.

Y no sé en otros gráficos, pero en el del futuro del EuroStoxx curiosa sucesión de "islas" o tramos sueltos, estoy ya esperando un artículo sesudo explicando la figura del "archipiélago":


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé de qué me suena eso... ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:



Si te cuento que ayer entre en 8070 y puse SL en 8050 perdiendo toda la subida posterior (mínimo 8040) ::

Ah, y el viernes estaba corto en el SP a 1142 y también, SL demasiado ajustado.... ahí si dejé de ganar una buena pasta :ouch:

Gana más Interdin que yo


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> SI a estas horas pollastre no ha cerrado el chiringo es que está la cosa chunga de verdad.



Es lo de siempre; quiero decir, lo de "siempre de estos últimos dos meses". 

Cualquier gilipollez que sueltan los inútiles políticos europeos de turno, combinada con el pánico extremo que hay, tiene como resultado que se lía la grande.

Íbamos tan tranquilos hacia nuestros relevantes inferiores, cuando algún gilipollas sale y habla de recapitalización de la banca europea (como si no hubiera necesidad de recapitalización desde hace meses) y a tomar por culê, giro y 120 puntos hacia arriba sin causa aparente. 

Nos ha parado el techo absoluto (5429) y dando gracias, que aún se ha colado por +10pips (máximo real en 5439). En definitiva, un puto desastre.

Esto me ha obligado a hacer algo que odio desde hace ya mucho tiempo, como es bajar al fango y calar bayoneta para tirar de scalping semi-asistido. Lamentable.

No; hoy no es el día, desde luego.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es lo de siempre; quiero decir, lo de "siempre de estos últimos dos meses".
> 
> Cualquier gilipollez que sueltan los inútiles políticos europeos de turno, combinada con el pánico extremo que hay, tiene como resultado que se lía la grande.
> 
> ...



Pues imagínese lo que es tradear (intentarlo) en el Ibex y sin herramientas como la suya.

Bayonetas... aquí la mayoría vamos a mano abierta.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, Tranchete se despide....

¡¡No te vayas, Tranchete!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto me ha obligado a hacer algo que odio desde hace ya mucho tiempo, como es bajar al fango y calar bayoneta para tirar de scalping semi-asistido. Lamentable.
> 
> No; hoy no es el día, desde luego.



Señor, es un honor tenerle con nosotros por un día en las trincheras. Tenga por seguro que su presencia subirá la moral de la tropa.

::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, hablando de Tranchete, mañana hay reunión del BCE, ¿no? ¿Mantenimiento o bajada de tipos? (Al final peponeará esto también hoy en cuanto haya rumor...)


----------



## The Hellion (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Señor, es un honor tenerle con nosotros por un día en las trincheras. Tenga por seguro que su presencia subirá la moral de la tropa.
> 
> ::



Síganle


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 Oct 2011)

como creeis que puede hacerlo abengoa, la compre esta mañana a 14.45.... terminará en verde?


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pero el chulibex ya tiene excusa para subir, gap alcista y lateral hasta las 15:30, mañana me autoquoteo :XX:



Se me está haciendo previsible y todo el chulibex.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como creeis que puede hacerlo abengoa, la compre esta mañana a 14.45.... terminará en verde?



No se puede descartar, aunque no creo. Buena compra.


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Yo la veo algo sobrevalorada, creo que le queda caída, me saldría rápido al menor 5% de plusvalía.


----------



## Caos (5 Oct 2011)

Hay que verlo por el lado positivo, cada vez queda menos incertidumbre en cuanto a las actuaciones de los políticos. Yo contaba que el tema de la recapitalización se haría más presente, por presión, en Noviembre (lo que impulsaría las bolsas un poco tras una importante caída). Si estos rumores se hacen realidades (algunos ya lo son, como lo de Dexia, y la posible recapitalización a través del EFSF de la banca) podremos quitarnos eso de encima y ver como evoluciona el mercado por fin de manera clara.

Aún así para mí no ha cambiado gran cosa, hasta que no vea giros importantes y confirmación en otros mercados para mí el mercado bursátil carece de interés si presenta un 'aspecto' alcista (que de momento no lo hace tampoco, más allá del ruido diario/semanal). Y de momento la pauta del precio en esos otros mercados e indicadores no se sale del modelo, más bien lo contrario. Y si las buenas noticias durante estos días no hace romper la directriz principal, la confirmación será aún mayor, mientras tanto el FOREX y las commodities se presentan relativamente más previsibles para el que sepa y quiera probar suerte ahí.

P.D: Respecto a lo de ayer, pues ya con datos recabados se puede ver claro, ni POMO ni nada (eso no es una cosa tan mecánica), tonto anuncia rumor de recapitalización, se rompe la resistencia obvia y los algos de HFT llenan el hueco, gacelas se meten a saco al final de la sesión. Y el resto es historia (extensión a la sesión Europea hoy).


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Hay que verlo por el lado positivo, cada vez queda menos incertidumbre en cuanto a las actuaciones de los políticos. Yo contaba que el tema de la recapitalización se haría más presente, por presión, en Noviembre (lo que impulsaría las bolsas un poco tras una importante caída). Si estos rumores se hacen realidades (algunos ya lo son, como lo de Dexia, y la posible recapitalización a través del EFSF de la banca) podremos quitarnos eso de encima y ver como evoluciona el mercado por fin de manera clara.
> 
> Aún así para mí no ha cambiado gran cosa, hasta que no vea giros importantes y confirmación en otros mercados para mí el mercado bursátil carece de interés si presenta un 'aspecto' alcista (que de momento no lo hace tampoco, más allá del ruido diario/semanal). Y de momento la pauta del precio en esos otros mercados e indicadores no se sale del modelo, más bien lo contrario. Y si las buenas noticias durante estos días no hace romper la directriz principal, la confirmación será aún mayor, mientras tanto el FOREX y las commodities se presentan relativamente más previsibles para el que sepa y quiera probar suerte ahí.
> 
> P.D: Respecto a lo de ayer, pues ya con datos recabados se puede ver claro, ni POMO ni nada (eso no es una cosa tan mecánica), tonto anuncia rumor de recapitalización, se rompe la resistencia obvia y los algos de HFT llenan el hueco, gacelas se meten a saco al final de la sesión. Y el resto es historia (extensión a la sesión Europea hoy).



Pues yo he visto un pelotazo de venta de 150.000 acciones a 6.05 del santa.....
pensaba que los leoncios eran mas discretos,eso si, ha durado decimas de segundos la orden en desaparecer de la pantalla


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Los usanos quieren guano, los europeos como buenos copiones harán lo propio.

Mi cortito en los spaguetis ejecutado guano roolz, lástima que le estaba editando más abajo y justo en ese momento se ejecutó ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Que opináis de esto?

cuarto-trimestre-2011-Fusion-implosiva-de-los-activos


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que opináis de esto?
> 
> cuarto-trimestre-2011-Fusion-implosiva-de-los-activos



Muy extenso como para opinar ::, un resumen no venía mal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues yo he visto un pelotazo de venta de 150.000 acciones a 6.05 del santa.....
> pensaba que los leoncios eran mas discretos,eso si, ha durado decimas de segundos la orden en desaparecer de la pantalla



Si tiene acceso a las órdenes realizadas compruebe cuantas se vendieron en 6,05, quizá era una resistencia y se la pulieron.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Si tiene acceso a las órdenes realizadas compruebe cuantas se vendieron en 6,05, quizá era una resistencia y se la pulieron.



Eran 3 ordenes que sumaban unos 150.000 y pico acciones de venta a 6.05,para ver los movimientos hay que darle rapidamente a actualizar cada segundo
por eso digo que la vi y cuando volvi a pulsar actualizar ya no estaba
Otras ordenes mas pequeñas de 12000 o 30000 duran bastante mas,hablo de pocos segundos....


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2011)

_* A las 16.00: 

- ISM de servicios de septiembre. 

Dato previo: 53,3. Previsión: 53. 

Valoración: 4-5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Se quiere lo más lato posible, al revés en lo bonos. Ojo con este dato que es de los que, hoy por hoy, es de los que más volatilidad da_


atentos que va a arrancar el dragon khan :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2011)

Apple, decepción 

Está bajando -2.4% a $363.55. La decepción por la no presentación de un teléfono nuevo continúa hoy, pero alejado de los mínimos de ayer que tocaron la media de 200 sesiones en la zona de los $353.8.


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Señor, es un honor tenerle con nosotros por un día en las trincheras. Tenga por seguro que su presencia subirá la moral de la tropa.
> 
> ::



Bueno, que decir... Ha conseguido Ud. arrancarme unas risas, incluso en un día en el que yo mismo mordería a mis propios perros.

Creo que, muchas veces, no son Uds.. conscientes de la autentica joya que conforma este hilo xDDD y lo digo muy en serio.


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Creo que habiais dado por aquí un link para ver la cnbc, bloomberg etc no lo guardé en favoritos alguien lo tiene?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

Caña puesta EX50 (precios contado). 2140/2130/2160


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, que decir... Ha conseguido Ud. arrancarme unas risas, incluso en un día en el que yo mismo mordería a mis propios perros.
> 
> Creo que, muchas veces, no son Uds.. conscientes de la autentica joya que conforma este hilo xDDD y lo digo muy en serio.



Pues nada Sr. Pollastre, ya sabe usted que esto es un _quid pro quo_, ponga un stream a su niña para que cante en tiempo real, o si lo prefiere le pasamos una hojilla excel, con el permiso del Sr. BL, con nuestras cuentas corrientes y ya nos manda el aguinaldo, que la cosa _ta mu mala_! :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues nada Sr. Pollastre, ya sabe usted que esto es un _quid pro quo_, ponga un stream a su niña para que cante en tiempo real, o si lo prefiere le pasamos una hojilla excel, con el permiso del Sr. BL, con nuestras cuentas corrientes y ya nos manda el aguinaldo, que la cosa _ta mu mala_! :XX:



Si gestiona el sr pollastre no me importaría hacer un all-in.

Si se anima tiene clientela... XD


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues nada Sr. Pollastre, ya sabe usted que esto es un _quid pro quo_, ponga un stream a su niña para que cante en tiempo real, o si lo prefiere le pasamos una hojilla excel, con el permiso del Sr. BL, con nuestras cuentas corrientes y ya nos manda el aguinaldo, que la cosa _ta mu mala_! :XX:



Marditoh chinoh roedoh xDDD

Estoooo.... Oh, no, por favor... Tenga piedad de una pobre gacela que ha cerrado el día de hoy en perdidas... Podría darme Ud. algún nivel o entrada para que pueda piramidar? :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Oct 2011)

¿Qué tal veis abrir a cierre cortos en Arcelor y Acerinox?


----------



## Disolucion (5 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Pues imagínese lo que es tradear (intentarlo) en el Ibex y sin herramientas como la suya.
> 
> *Bayonetas... aquí la mayoría vamos a mano abierta.*



Me ha gustado mucho la imagen. Muy revertiana.

A mano abierta no, pero casi.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Creo que habiais dado por aquí un link para ver la cnbc, bloomberg etc no lo guardé en favoritos alguien lo tiene?



te paso este

CNBC EMEA - Watch live TV channel in high quality | Livestation


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis abrir a cierre cortos en Arcelor y Acerinox?



Estoy en simulador con ellas precisamente, en Arcelol orden de corto cuando toque 12.4, en Acerinox voy largo y promediando unas anteriores, hoy tocaron 200€ de ganancia pero quiero más ::

Vamos que no es mala idea sobretodo en Arcelol ese cortito.

PD: vmmp29 tienes un gracías más, ese era.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditoh chinoh roedoh xDDD
> 
> Estoooo.... Oh, no, por favor... Tenga piedad de una pobre gacela que ha cerrado el día de hoy en perdidas... Podría darme Ud. algún nivel o entrada para que pueda piramidar? :XX: :XX: :XX:



Te quejaras tu.....
yo solo he visto la cuenta de valores del san en verde un dia,y solo 100 euros,
los demas dias estoy cerrando con 1000 euros en minusvalias o mas::


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Pero es que cuando pollastre está en pérdidas intradía habla de millones de € no vaya usted a comparar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditoh chinoh roedoh xDDD
> 
> Estoooo.... Oh, no, por favor... Tenga piedad de una pobre gacela que ha cerrado el día de hoy en perdidas... Podría darme Ud. algún nivel o entrada para que pueda piramidar? :XX: :XX: :XX:









Este es que yo uso normalmente, es laser primerísima calidad. Si le sirve, le puedo mandar uno a su oficina como agradecimiento a su inestimable participación en este nuestro foro.



:XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Oiga, Guybrush, ese es un poco aparatoso para apoyarlo en la pantalla, ¿no? ienso:

Yo me apaño con este cuando quiero más precisión en el folio de papel que se comentaba ayer:


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoooo.... Oh, no, por favor... Tenga piedad de una pobre gacela que ha cerrado el día de hoy en perdidas... Podría darme Ud. algún nivel o entrada para que pueda piramidar? :XX: :XX: :XX:



desde que no está el sr muertoviviente y sus famosas "piramidaciones" y "carga de cortos más arriba" este hilo ya no es lo mismo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Oiga, Guybrush, ese es un poco aparatoso para apoyarlo en la pantalla, ¿no? ienso:



No se preocupe, tiene entrada USB y Bluetooth.
Lo dicho, una joya!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Oiga, Guybrush, ese es un poco aparatoso para apoyarlo en la pantalla, ¿no? ienso:
> 
> Yo me apaño con este cuando quiero más precisión en el folio de papel que se comentaba ayer:
> 
> ...



Donde va a comparar! Ese sirve para gráficos en escala mensual, apurando diría semanal. Pero a todas luces ineficaz para la escala de tiempos que la niña maneja, que para el que no lo sepa es del orden de los ps (pollastre segundos). Todo el que se mueve en este mundillo sabe que 1yoctosegundo son 1e6 pollastresegundos.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Pollastre, Guybrush y Optimista.... Buscaros un hotel... Porque de lo demas (bolsa) no acertais ni una.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Bueno, es que mi tiempo real ahora mismo es el de forexpros, así que hasta con una plomada y un cartabón me valdría para echar niveles )



politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pollastre, Guybrush y Optimista.... Buscaros un hotel... Porque de lo demas (bolsa) no acertais ni una.



Pues yo más bien poco, la verdad, pero tampoco he pretendido nunca lo contrario, ¿no? :rolleye:


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2011)

pero si aquí más que a obtener plusvalias venimos a que nos pongan el culo como el de un mandril, pero lo que nos reimos hoyga...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pollastre, Guybrush y Optimista.... Buscaros un hotel... Porque de lo demas (bolsa) no acertais ni una.



Pero hombreeeeeeeee









A ver, no entiendo. Es usted más de

Judas Priest o de Iron Maiden
Mercedes o BMW
Quesos o Pates
Pasarse la bola en la delantera o no
¿Cual es su pelicula de zombis favorita?
AT,AF o TT?

ienso:

Por lo demás, bienvenido (no le habia leido antes). Mi nombre es Guybrush_Threepwood. Un gran pirata. :XX: :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

Señor Politicodemadre***** viendo su avatar me he acordado de una anecdota que paso a relatar.

Entra el padre a casa despues del trabajo, y llega unas horas antes de lo que lo solia hacer, en estas que ve el video puesto con una pelicula obscena de esas que tanto le gustan a los hombre solitarios los viernes noche, y al abrir la puerta del baño se encuentra a su hijo en el lavabo, este sofocado le dice que se vaya que esta haciendo de vientre, a lo que el padre le contesta que como es posbile si esta sentado sobre la tapa del lavabo. Una pillada en toda regla.

Pero a lo que iba, me ha recordado esta anecdota porque la mierda que ha soltado usted al teclear lo que ha tecleado es como una cagada de elefante. Primero respeto, y luego habla, digo yo, pero igual es que estoy tonto perdio y no mentero de na.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

Acabo de llegar, vendí todo, y lo metí (compre) todo al SP500, se tiene que empiponar dentro de poco (el oso guanero no esta, ni se le espera)


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Esto está subiendo ya demasiado no?

2,6% el chuli
4,7% el daxi
0,3% el DJ


----------



## Caos (5 Oct 2011)

Cosa interesante, podríamos estar al principio de la ruptura de la correlación entre el dolar-materias primas y los bursátiles.

Podríamos dejar pasear a las bolsas hacia arriba mientras el resto de mercados siguen a la suya (o más bien lo contrario), por lo que amí respecta, éste es el escenario más favorable ya que me puedo beneficiar de la doble hostia a dos tiempos :XX: El eypo está 'tanked', falta quebrar al petróleo y por mí ya se pueden ustedes ir al 8800, 7000 o 1500


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Le conozco señor guybrush... un verano estuve practicando el arrastre y tiro de flema...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero hombreeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sirpask (5 Oct 2011)

Desde las 4 de la tarde está habiendo mucho movimiento ¿no?, Yo practicamente solo miro IBE y estan pegando unos arreones... volvemos a atacar el soporte de 5.1, quien lo diria ayer..


Primer Raum contra el soporte 5,1... perdido, cadelazo rojo al canto...La pendiente del MACD no parece muy grande, parece que volveremos a ver otro ataque serio del soporte..


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2011)

ay que me LOL :XX:, por si no lleváramos bastante cachondeo hoy os pongo la última del amigo Cárpatos:

_El mercado lleva una deriva peligrosa. El tema de los rumores sigue cada vez peor. Como a nadie le pasa nada por soltar la burrada de turno, siempre a favor de sus intereses, y encima ven que mueven mercado, cada vez va a peor. Ahora, anda corriendo por ahí, el rumor absurdo de que Alemania estaría ya imprimiendo marcos alemanes. Me parece sin sentido. Y cosas peores que ya no les cuento ni la mitad, este último lo cuento como ejemplo._

le tenemos que invitar a este hilo y esto ya seria un descojone )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

Señor Caos tenga paciencia y no se me venga abajo por estas subidas tenga fe en el oso guanero, que llegara al sp500, no pierda usted la fe. Y hablenos de esas correlaciones. Esos cortos en petroleo, me gustan......


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Esto es lo mas interesante que has dicho en todo tu hilo :



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> pero igual es que estoy tonto perdio y no mentero de na.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Cosa interesante, podríamos estar al principio de la ruptura de la correlación entre el dolar-materias primas y los bursátiles.
> 
> Podríamos dejar pasear a las bolsas hacia arriba mientras el resto de mercados siguen a la suya (o más bien lo contrario), por lo que amí respecta, éste es el escenario más favorable ya que me puedo beneficiar de la doble hostia a dos tiempos :XX: El eypo está 'tanked', falta quebrar al petróleo y por mí ya se pueden ustedes ir al 8800, 6000 o 1500



cuentanos más


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Si.... Algun dia vendra el oso guanero.... :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Caos tenga paciencia y no se me venga abajo por estas subidas tenga fe en el oso guanero, que llegara al sp500, no pierda usted la fe. Y hablenos de esas correlaciones. Esos cortos en petroleo, me gustan......


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Esto está subiendo ya demasiado no?
> 
> 2,6% el chuli
> 4,7% el daxi
> 0,3% el DJ



JODER,LA DE PASTA VIRTUAL QUE VAS A GANAR



Espero que lo celebres en el restaurante virtual de la esquina


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

Los mercados, esos malvados 

Cmo evitar el poder del Mercado sobre los Estados - Desde Londres - Cotizalia.com

PD: Hoy no habla nadie de mis BMW, claro como suben un 5% no podeis hacer leña del arbol caido, insensibles, ya dije que cuando todos se enteraran sobre el nuevo M5 esto subiria como la espuma.


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> ay que me LOL :XX:, por si no lleváramos bastante cachondeo hoy os pongo la última del amigo Cárpatos:
> 
> _El mercado lleva una deriva peligrosa. El tema de los rumores sigue cada vez peor. Como a nadie le pasa nada por soltar la burrada de turno, siempre a favor de sus intereses, y encima ven que mueven mercado, cada vez va a peor. Ahora, anda corriendo por ahí, el rumor absurdo de que Alemania estaría ya imprimiendo marcos alemanes. Me parece sin sentido. Y cosas peores que ya no les cuento ni la mitad, este último lo cuento como ejemplo._
> 
> le tenemos que invitar a este hilo y esto ya seria un descojone )



Oye tu sigues a algún otro analisto rollo el carpatos, yo le sigo ya que da buena info pero diciendo chorradas como esa (encima los mercados pepones y esa sería noticia guanera...) pierde credibilidad.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los mercados, esos malvados
> 
> Cmo evitar el poder del Mercado sobre los Estados - Desde Londres - Cotizalia.com
> 
> PD: Hoy no habla nadie de mis BMW, claro como suben un 5% no podeis hacer leña del arbol caido, insensibles, ya dije que cuando todos se enteraran sobre el nuevo M5 esto subiria como la espuma.



Yo prefiero Audi
se ve mucho gitano paseando en BMW y mucho cateto en Mercedes


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> JODER,LA DE PASTA VIRTUAL QUE VAS A GANAR
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que lo celebres en el restaurante virtual de la esquina



:: :XX:

Si a mi me gustan los cortos, voy palmando 500 en un corto del daxie, virtuales claro, quiero estrenarme a largo pero arcelol se está ganando un corto real.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

y mucho japones en toyota, eso es una señal, seguro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Esto es lo mas interesante que has dicho en todo tu hilo :


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> :: :XX:
> 
> Si a mi me gustan los cortos, voy palmando 500 en un corto del daxie, virtuales claro, quiero estrenarme a largo pero arcelol se está ganando un corto real.



Yo dejaria ese juego
es como inventarse un numero de la loteria y mirar siempre si ha tocado
no te lo recomiendo:no:


----------



## The Replicant (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Oye tu sigues a algún otro analisto rollo el carpatos, yo le sigo ya que da buena info pero diciendo chorradas como esa (encima los mercados pepones y esa sería noticia guanera...) pierde credibilidad.



pues la verdad es que tampoco conozco ninguno, para mi tiene más credibilidad el "mandrilator" del sr pollastre ::

pero si es lo que decia antes, aqui venimos a reirnos un rato más que a otra cosa, y si encima conseguimos salir sin que nos enculen pues ya nos podemos dar por satisfechos


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo dejaria ese juego
> es como inventarse un numero de la loteria y mirar siempre si ha tocado
> no te lo recomiendo:no:



Vaya que no, es mi *training*, algunos van a cursillos, otros leen libros, yo opero en demos.

Mi corto daxie ya está rozando ganancias :XX:


----------



## sirpask (5 Oct 2011)

Curioso venta de 540.000 a 5.099, saliendose del grafico hace 20 min, y compra ahora mismo de 545.000 a 5.109 ... Estamos viendo que se han tomado posiciones serias. En IBE.

jeje.. Es un espectaculo seguir estos valores tochos en tiempo real segundo antes o despues de llegar a un soporte, la de cosas raras que hacen las maquinitas de los leones...


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> ay que me LOL :XX:, por si no lleváramos bastante cachondeo hoy os pongo la última del amigo Cárpatos:
> 
> _El mercado lleva una deriva peligrosa. El tema de los rumores sigue cada vez peor. Como a nadie le pasa nada por soltar la burrada de turno, siempre a favor de sus intereses, y encima ven que mueven mercado, cada vez va a peor. Ahora, anda corriendo por ahí, el rumor absurdo de que Alemania estaría ya imprimiendo marcos alemanes. Me parece sin sentido. Y cosas peores que ya no les cuento ni la mitad, este último lo cuento como ejemplo._
> 
> le tenemos que invitar a este hilo y esto ya seria un descojone )



¡Pero si ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces! ¿No quedamos ya hace tiempo en que Mulder era Cárpatos? :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Creo que voy a cerrar mis SAN, mañana habrá corrección... ¿o no?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Oct 2011)

¿Os meteríais cortos a cierre en Arcelor y Acerinox?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Pero si ya lo hemos dicho muchas veces! ¿No quedamos ya hace tiempo en que *Mulder era Cárpatos* :XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Creo que voy a cerrar mis SAN, mañana habrá corrección... ¿o no?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Es la tercera vez que os echan el anzuelo en 30 dias... algunos os estais poniendo nerviosos por ese 20% que podriais haber ganado y vais a entrar a la desesperada... os estan esperando.


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Señores, ayer en el análisis del volumen del Ibex lo dejé claro, que los leoncios estaban acumulando a manos llenas, lo dije además durante dos días seguidos, era muy chirriante.

Tienen que estar atentos a las señales ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Os meteríais cortos a cierre en Arcelor y Acerinox?



A MTS le voy a poner corto para probar como funciona el asunto de los CFDs y sus stops (con cuenta demo) supongo que corregirá después del subidón (como viene haciendo habitualmente) pero aún no me fio del tema para poner pasta. :cook:

PD: Rectifico, no me deja Clicktrade. Pero esta mañana si me dejó con GAM. :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Pollastre, Guybrush y Optimista.... Buscaros un hotel... Porque de lo demas (bolsa) no acertais ni una.



Eso depende, Sr. Tocapelotas sin pelotas. 

Como todo en la vida, los números son siempre relativos, según contra aquello que se los compara.

Como ejemplo, tomese mi ratio de aciertos (inferior al 80%) y dividase por su ratio de gilipolleces escritas en el foro (1 de 1, esto es, un cadavérico 100%).

Con un ratio de 0.8%, aun hay esperanza para la raza humana, si esta dependiera de su ADN para su ulterior subsistencia.

No obstante, si dividimos ese 0.8% a su vez, por el numero de aportaciones suyas a este hilo (0), alcanza entonces Ud. el Nirvana, la mágica cifra de la estulticia infinita.

No esta nada mal para un bombillo inadaptado, empero.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

No es bombillo es politico, o eso creo, ya que nos alecciona en cada una de sus intervenciones.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Su post no me enfada ni me cabrea. Pero se ve que es usted un fanatico de las matematicas y dentro de ellas, la rama de los porcentajes. Dice mucho de usted el intentar aplicar la estadistica y la matematica a una ruleta trampeada como LA BOLSA.



pollastre dijo:


> Eso depende, Sr. Tocapelotas sin pelotas.
> 
> Como todo en la vida, los números son siempre relativos, según contra aquello que se los compara.
> 
> ...


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Que viene el oso guanoso, correeeeeee, que te pilla !!!!!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No es bombillo es politico, o eso creo, ya que nos alecciona en cada una de sus intervenciones.


----------



## sirpask (5 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Señores, ayer en el análisis del volumen del Ibex lo dejé claro, que los leoncios estaban acumulando a manos llenas, lo dije además durante dos días seguidos, era muy chirriante.
> 
> Tienen que estar atentos a las señales ::




¿Pero acumulan esperando que suba... o acumulan cortos esperando que se desplome? esto aun no lo he entendido bien en el funcionamiento de la bolsa..


----------



## Fran200 (5 Oct 2011)

Como pille al que se ha dejado abierta la puerta.....!!! Deberían poner un pequeño test para acceder al hilo. Algún tipo de enigma basado en un sumatorio de dos factores mononuméricos (Algo así como 2+2)::::


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Su post no me enfada ni me cabrea. Pero se ve que es usted un fanatico de las matematicas y dentro de ellas, la rama de los porcentajes. Dice mucho de usted el intentar aplicar la estadistica y la matematica a una *ruleta* trampeada como LA BOLSA.



Pues ya esta confirmado, es un bombillo ::

Pero cada día que pasa nos los envían de peor calidad, este solo llega a balbucear algo de una ruleta, ya ni siquiera dice la palabra casino.

Ntchs, ntchs!


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Por cierto... No tengo un euro en bolsa ni pienso meterlo... Hace mucho tiempo que me crei tan listo como vosotros.


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Metelo en pisos, nunca bajan!


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eso depende, Sr. Tocapelotas sin pelotas.
> 
> Como todo en la vida, los números son siempre relativos, según contra aquello que se los compara.
> 
> ...



Eso sobra en el ratio
sin acritud tal y pascual
un matematico como usted no debe ofuscarse


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Hablando de aciertos.... 
Si ayer no hubiese sido tan cagón, y hubiera puesto un SL algo más holgado tendría ahora en el bolsillo unos 250 pips daxianos gracias a unos niveles soltados así como el que no quiere la cosa.... minucias de la vida,no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

Los Jaivas - Corre que te pillo - YouTube

Señor Politco de madre ***** que ve usted para el resto de semana, o mes, o año?


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Pero acumulan esperando que suba... o acumulan cortos esperando que se desplome? esto aun no lo he entendido bien en el funcionamiento de la bolsa..



Solo se habla de acumulación con largos, con cortos solo se habla de soltar papel.

Los cortos, aunque técnicamente se puedan 'acumular' nunca verás decir a nadie que abre posiciones cortas como 'acumulación de cortos'. Aunque aquí alguno creo que si llega a decirlo.

Curioso como se puede llegar a tergiversar el lenguaje


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

El chuli va cerrar con un +3%, que chulo es!

Todo virtual:

ACX vendidas: 200e
Arcelol corto ejecutado desde 12.50 no me atrevo a ponerlo real que me comen los leoncios


----------



## Fran200 (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Su post no me enfada ni me cabrea. Pero se ve que es usted un fanatico de las matematicas y dentro de ellas, la rama de los porcentajes. Dice mucho de usted el intentar aplicar la estadistica y la matematica a una ruleta trampeada como LA BOLSA.



Pues no sabe usted lo que nos costó cambiar su sistema O. A.R. (Octavio Acebes Rules) y que posteriormente no se enganchara al T.T. del Sr. Zulomán


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Señores, ayer en el análisis del volumen del Ibex lo dejé claro, que los leoncios estaban acumulando a manos llenas, lo dije además durante dos días seguidos, era muy chirriante.
> 
> Tienen que estar atentos a las señales ::



perdone ¿qué es acumulando?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Y ya para finalizar, mi ultimo post en este hilo... no quiero cabrear a vuestros seguidores / fans fatales. Un buen consejo si quieres ir de estrella y entendido de esto :

1º Abre un post a las 9:30 diciendo "esto acaba en verde"
2º Abre otro post a las 14:00 diciendo "esto acaba en rojo"

Veras que a las 17:30, tu ratio de acierto va a ser mayor que el de los 4-5 que monopolizan el hilo acertando a toro pasado.

Nos vemos, 
Buenas tardes


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Su post no me enfada ni me cabrea. Pero se ve que es usted un fanatico de las matematicas y dentro de ellas, la rama de los porcentajes. Dice mucho de usted el intentar aplicar la estadistica y la matematica a una ruleta trampeada como LA BOLSA.



No se ofenda, pero no se entera Ud. de nada.

Por que iba a querer yo enfadarle o cabrearle? Su estado de animo no podría importarme menos.

Considere que Ud. no hace nada nuevo, al fin y al cabo; ya hace milenios, el hombre tiene la mala costumbre de atribuir al azar (dioses) aquello que no es capaz de comprender o patronizar (rayo que cae del cielo y quema un árbol)

Llamando casino, azar o lotería a los mercados, Ud. únicamente grita su mediocridad intelectual a los cuatro vientos.

Como si no nos hubiera quedado ya clara a raíz de su primera intervención estelar.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Por cierto... No tengo un euro en bolsa ni pienso meterlo... Hace mucho tiempo que me crei tan listo como vosotros.



Pero hombre!!!
cuente!!!cuente!!!
A mi los chismorreos me encantan
Yo tampoco nunca he tenido nada en bolsa,pero la semana pasada me dio por ahi,antes fue el oro( del que saque plusvalias de casi un 100%)poca cosa en dinero eso si pero como eso ya no tiene remedio y subio mucho pues me fije en el ciclo bajista bursatil y meti algun dinerillo del plazo fijo,aprovechando contrastes

Pero cuentenos su historia,por favor


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Uhhhhmmmmm, un forero postenado cuyo avatar es un leon simpático....

que significará?








edito: Pollastre, es usted demasiado cruel. Es un bombillo que necesita compañia. Cuéntele la anécdota esa en la que un leoncio amable le narro con antelación una sesión entera al bombillo de turno....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

No no aqui estrellados nada, que para eso hay que tener mas mala baba y peor conciencia, aqui todos estrellados, pero con gusto eh, no se vaya usted a creer.


----------



## Fran200 (5 Oct 2011)

Es una historia larga de contar.... al salir abra un hilo en guardería, donde lo explique con detalles. Será de utilidad a las generaciones futuras, en la prevención de mandriladas.


----------



## Janus (5 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Joder, mira que es GHDLP (usted no, el SP), ahora que quiero que rompa y los inútiles no pueden pasar de los 1130  Va a ser que esta subida no se la creen de verdad.
> 
> En cualquier caso, aunque de un tiempo a esta parte venía siendo dolar débil = bolsa fuerte/materias primas fuertes, parece que se está rompiendo la relación (le cuesta, es doloroso, pero parece que va por ahí la cosa) y volvemos a la la situación más viejuna en la que materias primas y bolsas están desvinculadas (independientemente de la fortaleza del dolar).
> 
> ...



Paciencia, lo que hace falta es que sea la que sea la dirección, sea fiable y la veamos sin trampas. No me importaría que subiese a 1500 si lo hace de forma fiable en la que podamos montarnos. Aunque, está débil, y eso hasta que cambie .... es una realidad.


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

No lo se... ni puta idea... 

Y tu tampoco la sabes.




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los Jaivas - Corre que te pillo - YouTube
> 
> Señor Politco de madre ***** que ve usted para el resto de semana, o mes, o año?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

Ha llegado el señor Fran200 y ha escrito 3 mensajes en menos de una hora, señores todo al verde, repito todo al verde yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fran200 (5 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Uhhhhmmmmm, un forero postenado cuyo avatar es un leon simpático....
> 
> que significará?



Tranquilo amigo, solo he entrado a aportar mi granito de arena al ambiente enrarecido. Muy complicado el tema, tendremos que estar atentos a los cierre USA buscando respuestas.ienso:


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

...Hay un dicho en bursátil que dice que ..."Nadie aprende a jugar en Bolsa hasta que se ha arruinado por segunda vez"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> No lo se... ni puta idea...
> 
> Y tu tampoco la sabes.





Cierto, a mi me lo cuentan los que si saben, pero aqui hay gente que si sabe.

Lo que me gustaria preguntarle es que le lleva a postear en un hilo cuyo titulo pone ibex35 cuando dice que ya hace tiempo que no opera ni cree en la bolsa? eso si me gustaria saberlo.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

Bueno,Señores
Cerramos la cartera de hoy con minusvalias de 730 euracos
,la cosa esta mejorando,ayer la cerramos con minus de 2300
Se ha portado bien eL PREDICTOR sp500


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdone ¿qué es acumulando?



Esta bien...quise decir *comprando*, se pusieron *largos*, *toritos*, *alcistas*, etc. etc.

Y por favor, leánse el libro de Cárpatos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Tranquilo amigo, solo he entrado a aportar mi granito de arena al ambiente enrarecido. Muy complicado el tema, tendremos que estar atentos a los cierre USA buscando respuestas.ienso:



Usted dedíquese a la caza mayor, déjenos la menor, que nos confunde! :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador:5094613 dijo:


> politicodemadreputa dijo:
> 
> 
> > No lo se... ni puta idea...
> ...



En su defensa creo que es justo decir que ya ha escrito en el hilo antes. Recuerdo que incluso ghkghk alabó su nick el mes pasado.
Así que quizá no hace tanto que está enfadado con el mundo bursátil.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

Hoy verde, Mañana verde, y el Viernes verde pero con leve caída a mitad de la jornada

Pero no me hagáis caso...... soy como el Sistema Meteorológico que fue condecorado por Sir Winston Churchill por su ayuda para determinar el tiempo que iba a hacer durante las incursiones de los aviones en la Europa ocupada por los nazis, se habían equivocado solo en el 65 por ciento de las veces, por lo que con fina ironía les agradeció su labor al colgarles la medalla, mientras comentaba que les hubiera ido mucho mejor si hubieran hecho todo lo contrario.

También podría identificar a foreros en este símil...pero paso


----------



## politicodemadreputa (5 Oct 2011)

Me reconforta ver que aun sigue habiendo "gente que si sabe"

Por cierto, el oso viene o no viene ? Quien te dijo que vendria ?




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cierto, a mi me lo cuentan los que si saben, pero aqui hay gente que si sabe.
> 
> Lo que me gustaria preguntarle es que le lleva a postear en un hilo cuyo titulo pone ibex35 cuando dice que ya hace tiempo que no opera ni cree en la bolsa? eso si me gustaria saberlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

Ya, repito, sera que soy tonto perdio desde chico, pero cuando no me gusta algo o me resbala, no entro, no me veran en un foro de audi, poniendo a los audi a parir ni en un foro de relojes de imitacion diciendo que eso es caca. 

Como no se que lleva a una persona a hablar de algo que no le gusta ni cree ni siente ni padece, me gustaria que me lo explicara, para saber en que grado de tontao estoy, no es mas que eso.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta bien...quise decir *comprando*, se pusieron *largos*, *toritos*, *alcistas*, etc. etc.
> 
> Y por favor, leánse el libro de Cárpatos



no se disculpe por *mi ignorancia*, no lo sabía, imagino que distribuir es "vender", ponerse corto

muy agradecido


----------



## sirpask (5 Oct 2011)

Por cierto... ¿alguien sbe por qué han subido las bolsas hoy? ¿Se han desligado ya estas de las noticias politicas-economicas?

ejemplo:
17:26Cameron alerta de que la actual crisis es tan grave como la de 2008
16:58Rosa Díez afirma que las cajas de ahorros son "un cáncer" económico
16:42Morgan Stanley: habrá una recesión global, pero más suave que la de 2008

y en ese periodo de tiempo la bolsa a subido un 1%... 

Por cierto... lo de el señor Fran con el color verde es digno de estudio, me voy a tener que hacer un programita que compre acciones de IBE cuando este se conecte al foro jeje, y las venda cuando se asuente, me haria rico XDD


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Hoy verde, Mañana verde, y el Viernes verde pero con leve caída a mitad de la jornada
> 
> Pero no me hagáis caso...... soy como el Sistema Meteorológico que fue condecorado por Sir Winston Churchill por su ayuda para determinar el tiempo que iba a hacer durante las incursiones de los aviones en la Europa ocupada por los nazis, se habían equivocado solo en el 65 por ciento de las veces, por lo que con fina ironía les agradeció su labor al colgarles la medalla, mientras comentaba que les hubiera ido mucho mejor si hubieran hecho todo lo contrario.
> 
> También podría identificar a foreros en este símil...pero paso



Yo solo veo dinero en la bolsa y es porque se ha separado de la economia real y va a su bola
Haran lo que tengan que hacer pero la verdad yo no veo esto como cuando lo del lehman brothers,los politicos tienen la maquinilla de hacer dinero y el recurso de la patada hacia adelante.
No dejaran caer las bolsas,no por lo menos hasta donde les interese a los leoncios


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Oct 2011)

Que alguien revise los volúmenes de los gemelos a ver si han sido bastante altos hoy,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En su defensa creo que es justo decir que ya ha escrito en el hilo antes. Recuerdo que incluso ghkghk alabó su nick el mes pasado.
> Así que quizá no hace tanto que está enfadado con el mundo bursátil.



Justo cuando el Sr. MV se fue de vacaciones! 
Por cierto que nos lee a menudo aunque no postee!


----------



## sirpask (5 Oct 2011)

Y yo que creia que todos los Leones de España iban a estar en la boda de la Duquesa... jeje


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

pepitoria dijo:


> que alguien revise los volúmenes de los gemelos a ver si han sido bastante altos hoy,



san 56 millones 
bbva 48 ....


----------



## 2plx2 (5 Oct 2011)

Evacuada la bolsa de Frankfurt por una amenaza de bomba - elEconomista.es


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Por cierto... ¿alguien sbe por qué han subido las bolsas hoy? ¿Se han desligado ya estas de las noticias politicas-economicas?
> 
> ejemplo:
> 17:26Cameron alerta de que la actual crisis es tan grave como la de 2008
> ...



**Alemania apoya una recapitalización del sector bancario europeo y pide una decisión "rápidamente"
*Francia anuncia que el plan de rescate de Dexia podría estar listo mañana
*Citi prevé que el España inyecte más dinero en las cajas a través del FROB
*Merkel convoca a los líderes mundiales para abordar la crisis
*El FMI invertiría en deuda de España e Italia
*EEUU: el ISM de servicios cae menos de lo previsto en septiembre
*Merkel aboga por poner más capital a disposición de los bancos europeos
.........*

Solo hoy....paso de buscar mas.....


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario neutral.

Tras las subidas tan constantes y alargadas que hemos tenido hoy, que invitan a la euforia alcista, lo que tenemos realmente son muchas ventas aunque estás se han concentrado durante la mañana y el mediodía, por la tarde hemos vuelto con un renovado apetito comprador. A pesar de todo el día ha sido de poca actividad pero ha estado muy concentrada en diversos momentos de la sesión.

En este escenario de hoy se han dejado más pistas que de costumbre, por ejemplo han vendido algo más de 100 contratos a las 11:30, a las 14:00 y a las 15:30 pero a esta última hora han hecho el mínimo del saldo diario y a partir de ahí se han puesto compradores con una orden a las 16:00 de 109 contratos, el resto de órdenes hasta el cierre también han sido compradoras.

En subasta han comprado unos 120 contratos.

En resumen, parece que han querido hacer caja aprovechando el gran gap de apertura pero se han dado cuenta de que la tendencia alcista no se terminaba hoy y han seguido comprando. Si añadimos el cierre pegado a los máximos del día podemos augurar que mañana volveremos a estar pepones.


----------



## sirpask (5 Oct 2011)

> *Alemania apoya una recapitalización del sector bancario europeo y *pide una decisión "rápidamente"*
> *Francia anuncia que el plan de rescate de Dexia *podría* estar listo mañana
> *Citi *prevé* que el España inyecte más dinero en las cajas a través del FROB
> *Merkel convoca a los líderes mundiales para *abordar* la crisis
> *El FMI *invertiría* en deuda de España e Italia



mmm... estos tiempos verbales los llevo escuchando desde el 1 de Agosto, momento en que la bolsa giró para abajo de forma contundente.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> mmm... estos tiempos verbales los llevo escuchando desde el 1 de Agosto, momento en que la bolsa giró para abajo de forma contundente.



A mi lo que pase pasado mañana no me interesa, me la suda....aprovecho el momento (respecto a la bolsa y la economía), yo opero hoy para mañana, no estoy mas de dos días seguidos en bolsa con la misma operación. Vivo el hoy y el mañana, pasado mañana ya veré como van las cosas..... usted me esta hablando del largo plazo en mi perspectiva,

Keynes: A largo plazo estaremos todos muertos....


----------



## erpako (5 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Keynes: A largo plazo estaremos todos muertos....



No se lo tome a mal pero unos arruinados y otros en mansiones de lujo.:fiufiu:

Saben lo que dicen del sexo, lo interesante no es el principio ni el final, sino lo que está en medio.


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Oct 2011)

señores, no entendere nunca el caracter español de entrar a todos los trapos.......... hay gente q ha entrado aqui a calentar bocas y le hacen caso............. abranse unas cervezas y disfruten de la subida............ a veces nos enredamos en batallas insustanciales en las q una victoria aporta lo mismo q una derrota...... o es q han vuelto los duelos de honor? ::

donde esta rafaXL? con lo q hubiera gozado ayer la ultima media hora de los gUSAnos...... jijijij 

el post de atman sobre las POMO no era correcto, hay menos dinero pero va a ser repartido en muchos dias........ de donde ha salido ese dinero?

habemus subidas (parece) la cosa es saber hasta donde...... 1139? 1170? 1196? 1220?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> A mi lo que pase pasado mañana no me interesa, me la suda....aprovecho el momento (respecto a la bolsa y la economía), yo opero hoy para mañana, no estoy mas de dos días seguidos en bolsa con la misma operación. Vivo el hoy y el mañana, pasado mañana ya veré como van las cosas..... usted me esta hablando del largo plazo en mi perspectiva,
> 
> Keynes: A largo plazo estaremos todos muertos....



Ganaras muchas batallas ,pero no la ultima y perderas la guerra


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso sobra en el ratio
> sin acritud tal y pascual
> un matematico como usted no debe ofuscarse



Malditoh y místico Votin ....

et tu, brute ...

esto es una consipacioh judeomasonicah....

qué decir, mas que tiene Ud. toda la razón; el ratio va sin '%'. Supongo que me traicionó el teclado del loliphone, pero al final, las cosas son lo que son: cuando yo decía que éste no era el día, es que realmente no lo era....


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el post de atman sobre las POMO no era correcto, hay menos dinero pero va a ser repartido en muchos dias........ de donde ha salido ese dinero?



Según parece la FED va a pagar endeudamiento a corto plazo endeudándose a largo plazo, con lo cual ni quita ni pone, hace la deuda 'heredable' 

Aunque más fácil de pagar.


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> señores, no entendere nunca el caracter español de entrar a todos los trapos.......... hay gente q ha entrado aqui a calentar bocas y le hacen caso............. abranse unas cervezas y disfruten de la subida............ a veces nos enredamos en batallas insustanciales en las q una victoria aporta lo mismo q una derrota...... o es q han vuelto los duelos de honor? ::
> 
> donde esta rafaXL? con lo q hubiera gozado ayer la ultima media hora de los gUSAnos...... jijijij
> 
> ...




Sr. PPP, yo he cerrado hoy el día perdiendo 5 ceros (y no en la parte baja, precisamente) y en estos momentos estoy riéndome de la pillada que me ha hecho el Sr. Votín, con un reserva en mi copa, y tengo pendiente una discusión con mi señora acerca de lo que vamos a hacer con la parte inferior del jardín (hormigón vS césped/tepe). 

Que el día ha sido una mierda, delo Ud. por hecho.

Pero tenga esto por cierto: aún no ha nacido el bombillo que realmente me haga preocuparme un día...


edit: corrección: la cifra tiene 5 dígitos, pero 4 ceros. Si hubiera perdido 5 ceros (cifra de 6 dígitos), estaría "ligeramente" de peor humor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

¿Sería posible conocer ese reserva que ahoga los malos resultados de hoy?


----------



## Jamóncontomate (5 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> señores, no entendere nunca el caracter español de entrar a todos los trapos.......... hay gente q ha entrado aqui a calentar bocas y le hacen caso............. abranse unas cervezas y disfruten de la subida............ a veces nos enredamos en batallas insustanciales en las q una victoria aporta lo mismo q una derrota...... o es q han vuelto los duelos de honor? ::
> 
> donde esta rafaXL? con lo q hubiera gozado ayer la ultima media hora de los gUSAnos...... jijijij
> 
> ...



Le voy a hacer caso, me abro una San Miguel.

Aprovecho para comentar que quiero comprar Viscofán (algo más). Ya saben que comulgo con el largoplacismo y esta empresa me parece lo mejor de lo mejor (dentro de mis capacidades) en cuanto a fundamentales y posibilidades de crecimiento. No está barata, pero no me excesivamente parece cara.

¿Alguien que la conozca me puede dar razones para no comprarla?


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. PPP, yo he cerrado hoy el día perdiendo 5 ceros (y no en la parte baja, precisamente) y en estos momentos estoy riéndome de la pillada que me ha hecho el Sr. Votín, con un reserva en mi copa, y tengo pendiente una discusión con mi señora acerca de lo que vamos a hacer con la parte inferior del jardín (hormigón vS césped/tepe).
> 
> Que el día ha sido una mierda, delo Ud. por hecho.
> 
> Pero tenga esto por cierto: aún no ha nacido el bombillo que realmente me haga preocuparme un día...




cinco ceros o cinco cifras? :8: gensanta....... mejor q se lo tome asi, con calma....... se le nota q tiene una edad y ya los calentones pasan factura 

gracias mulder, entiendo q es el dinero fresco q hizo referencia berni, lo q pasa es q yo creia q iba al mercado de bonos y asi......... pero parece q las bolsas tb se llevan lo suyo (en ese caso no habra empezado ya un minidopaje para los meses futuros????)

edito: acabo ver q se habia equivocado en la cifra, pero mamma mia, aun asi....... diganoslo en BMWs, q coche ha dejado de vender hoy chinito por sus perdidas? :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. PPP, yo he cerrado hoy el día perdiendo 5 ceros (y no en la parte baja, precisamente) y en estos momentos estoy riéndome de la pillada que me ha hecho el Sr. Votín, con un reserva en mi copa, y tengo pendiente una discusión con mi señora acerca de lo que vamos a hacer con la parte inferior del jardín (hormigón vS césped/tepe).
> 
> Que el día ha sido una mierda, delo Ud. por hecho.
> 
> Pero tenga esto por cierto: aún no ha nacido el bombillo que realmente me haga preocuparme un día...



Pues se vio claro que el SP500 cerro verde y muy alto,los gemelos del ibex estan despegados,puede ser augurio de subida o de bajada::
En el jardin le recomiendo losas y las plantas en macetas,se ahorra la experiencia propia y aprendera de la ajena.
Le gusta a usted vivir el el filo,tenga cuidado que hasta el puesto de pastor de cabras ya lo tienen ocupado y el de perro del pastor ya me lo pedi yo por si las cosas van mal::


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Sería posible conocer ese reserva que ahoga los malos resultados de hoy?



Valenciso 2003 (Rioja). Añada excelente. Un vino poco comercial, poco conocido de los mass media, pero el que lo prueba lo flipa.

Yo lo conozco desde hace años, y créame, no me canso de recomendarlo. A petición de los ilustres foreros, puedo dar datos de contacto para una cajita de 6 botellas, que te ponen en la puerta de tu casa en apenas 5 días sin problema ninguno.

Podríamos hablar de otros reservas, pero honestamente, calidad-precio éste tiene poco rival.


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues se vio claro que el SP500 cerro verde y muy alto,los gemelos del ibex estan despegados,*puede ser augurio de subida o de bajada*::




Ud. es lo que yo denomino un sistema determinista ::::::


----------



## Caos (5 Oct 2011)

Lo de las subidas ponerlo en conserva... no está claro todavía. Hay mucho trasvase ahora mismo en estos niveles y hay muchos sectores en rojo ya (entre ellos el financiero).

Lo del POMO no es tan mecánico como la gente cree, no son inyecciones de liquidez directas, se hacen a través de las reservas de los bancos. Sí, eso puede ayudar a que haya más apalancamiento en las bolsas si los bancos (market makers) lo quieren, pero ahora mismo el margen aunque sigue alto, está bajando.

Esta subidita no me la acabo de creer, pero tampoco voy a ponerme corto hasta que vea una buena señal de vuelta, mientras tanto hay que estar al quite de otros mercados, como se están comportando los tipos de cambio y las materias primas tampoco es para echar cohetes y esperar grandes cosas.

P.D: Sr. pollastre, siento su pérdida! Yo agradezco haber cerrado mis posiciones ayer y mantenerme al margen hoy (y posiblemente mañana).


----------



## aksarben (5 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Por cierto... ¿alguien sbe por qué han subido las bolsas hoy?



Porque ha aparecido Fran, es evidente ::


----------



## casconet (5 Oct 2011)

Respecto a fundamentales....
....
¿pero tú te fías de las cifras que presentan las empresas???


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> P.D: Sr. pollastre, siento su pérdida! Yo agradezco haber cerrado mis posiciones ayer y mantenerme al margen hoy (y posiblemente mañana).



Agradezco su reseña... ya sabe Ud., en este negocio unos días se gana y otros se pierde, _nothing to write home about_. Lo interesante es que a final de mes, los días buenos superen a los malos 

Sigo con interés sus posts; por "desgracia", veo que Ud. se dedica al medio plazo, lo cual hace que sus interesantes aportaciones no sean de utilidad para mi operativa; no obstante lo cual, me agrada el buen criterio que muestra Ud. en sus exposiciones.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Valenciso 2003 (Rioja). Añada excelente. Un vino poco comercial, poco conocido de los mass media, pero el que lo prueba lo flipa.
> 
> Yo lo conozco desde hace años, y créame, no me canso de recomendarlo. A petición de los ilustres foreros, puedo dar datos de contacto para una cajita de 6 botellas, que te ponen en la puerta de tu casa en apenas 5 días sin problema ninguno.
> 
> Podríamos hablar de otros reservas, pero honestamente, calidad-precio éste tiene poco rival.



Si algun dia lo encuentra pruebe "La tetas de la Sacristana"::
A mi particularmente no me van los riojas ,prefiero los del Duero y entre ellos el pesquera o el mataromera

PD
Que bueno es usted que ademas de dejar que le mordisqueen la patilla los leoncios les pone el vino de reserva,es usted toda una gacelilla


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Valenciso 2003 (Rioja). Añada excelente. Un vino poco comercial, poco conocido de los mass media, pero el que lo prueba lo flipa.



Ya he pasado el pedido a un amigo que está en Logroño que precisamente viene este sábado a Barcelona. Aunque el tempranillo no es mi uva favorita, hay que reconocer que hay reservas y grandes reservas excelentes.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (5 Oct 2011)

casconet dijo:


> Respecto a fundamentales....
> ....
> ¿pero tú te fías de las cifras que presentan las empresas???



Me fio de que la mayoría de las empresas que tendré en cartera durante mi vida inversora no van a mentir, o por lo menos no lo suficiente para estar quebradas y parecer negocios ideales.
Las auditorías no son perfectas como sabemos, pero ahí están.
Como en este mundo las probabilidades están en todos los ámbitos es un riesgo con el que cuento.

Gracias anyway.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Venga, para que quede por escrito. 
SP llega mañana las 19:00 a los 1161.
¿Por que? 






edito: que nadie crea que es algo _místico_. Pruebas con el AT, sólo eso. Lo pongo por si falla, recibir los insultos pertinentes ::


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. PPP, yo he cerrado hoy el día perdiendo 5 ceros (y no en la parte baja, precisamente) y en estos momentos estoy riéndome de la pillada que me ha hecho el Sr. Votín, con un reserva en mi copa, y tengo pendiente una discusión con mi señora acerca de lo que vamos a hacer con la parte inferior del jardín (hormigón vS césped/tepe).
> 
> Que el día ha sido una mierda, delo Ud. por hecho.
> 
> ...



¿>20.000€?.

Lo lamento maese Pollastre. No se preocupe, lo recuperará con creces poco a poco.

Suerte.


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (5 Oct 2011)

me da a mi que el sr pollastre la semana que viene habrá ganado cinco cifras por la parte alta


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Oct 2011)

Al hilo de lo que ha comentado el forero Caos, sobre la descorrelación entre materias primas-dolar y bolsas, es decir, se aprecia el dolar y suben los índices. ¿No sería una señal de inminente bajada de tipos en la zona Euro?.


----------



## MariscosRecio (5 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches amigos!

Voy con mi relato del día una pillada de gacela total! Posteo mi vivencia por si le sirve alguno de los nuevos que veo por aquí últimamente y que aun no se han decidido.

Mi primera inversión en futuros y cfds fue hace 3 semanas con una inversión inicial de 1.500 pavos, hasta el dia de ayer en 5 operaciones llevaba unas ganancias de 465€ y digo LLEVAVA, pues hoy con 200 repsol en corto compradas ayer a 19,00 y 300 ebro compradas lunes a 12,85 las ganancias se me han fugado !! esta mañana la subida tan rapida no ha dejado saltar mis stop loss y cuando vine a darme cuenta ya era demasiado tarde!!! y lo peor de todo es que quizas mañana me espere mas!! 

En fin ya decia yo que tenia demasiada suerte.....


----------



## zulu (5 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos!
> 
> Voy con mi relato del día una pillada de gacela total! Posteo mi vivencia por si le sirve alguno de los nuevos que veo por aquí últimamente y que aun no se han decidido.
> 
> ...



Mira oye, ¡si te metiste en Repsol igual que yo! y claro, también palmé, menos mal que de mentirijillas y solo con 110, que aunque sea de mentira, soy mu conservador.

Y para mañana me he quedado corto en el IBEX ::


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas noches amigos!
> 
> Voy con mi relato del día una pillada de gacela total! Posteo mi vivencia por si le sirve alguno de los nuevos que veo por aquí últimamente y que aun no se han decidido.
> 
> ...



No debes permitir que en un par de posis te lleven el beneficio de 5 operaciones.

Calibra mejor los SL o deja correr las ganancias / corta rápido las pérdidas.

Lo que has posteado es el día a día del 90% del que se acerca a los mercados financieros.

Suerte.


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Pues en mi demo de CFDS mi saldo está siendo negativo, +200 de un corto italiano, pero los cortos en dax y cac me han fallado, ahora mismo palmo -700 entre ambos pero los voy a dejar puestos, confío en la llegada del oso guanoso tarde o temprano.

Mientras voy a tirarle al SP a ver que saco


----------



## MariscosRecio (5 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No debes permitir que en un par de posis te lleven el beneficio de 5 operaciones.
> 
> Calibra mejor los SL o deja correr las ganancias / corta rápido las pérdidas.
> 
> ...



ya, no los calibre bien solo le di un margen de 0,20 entre el precio de disparo y el cambio y cuando me di cuenta ya era demasiado tarde y he seguido esperando a ver lo que hacia USA a ver si el ibex caia.

ya pero yo pensaba que iba a ser del 10% que ganaba 

Por cierto creeis que mañana sera alcista?

Gracias Bertok por los consejos!


----------



## bertok (5 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> ya, no los calibre bien solo le di un margen de 0,20 entre el precio de disparo y el cambio y cuando me di cuenta ya era demasiado tarde y *he seguido esperando a ver lo que hacia USA a ver si el ibex caia*.
> 
> ya pero yo pensaba que iba a ser del 10% que ganaba
> 
> ...



¿alcista?, tiene toda la pinta de serlo.

Yo no estaría en mercado estos días.

Respecto a lo subrayado, es el único ingrediente para perder toda la pasta. No caigas en ese error. Pon un SL y que sea lo que dios quiera. Date cuenta que no estás leyendo bien el mercado porque la posición la tienes en contra


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Entrada en yahoo rapidita tras ver los rumores de compra por MS, 250 pa la saca virtual


----------



## bluebeetle (5 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches.

Dado que el Sr. Pollastre ha sacado el tema de los vinos, me inmiscuyo en el hilo para recomendarles un vino de espíritu, digámoslo así, burbujista.)







Quizás alguno de ustedes lo conozca. Para aquellos que no, les dejo la historia de este vino de nombre peculiar.



> Gran Cerdo es un gran vino dedicado a los directores de banco que nos negaron préstamos aduciendo que el vino no era un bien embargable. Corpulentos, sudorosos y trajeados personajes, algún día descubriréis que las cosas más importantes de la vida no se pueden embargar. Gracias a los amigos, pues con su ayuda conseguimos al fin hacer el embotellado. Ahora puedes disfrutar de nuestra criatura más ácida, pruébalo con pasta o jamón, de cerdo.



Les leo con mucha atención, y quisiera darles las gracias a todos por sus contínuas explicaciones,comentarios y excelente humor.

De momento, esta gacelilla permanece recogida y sin moverse mucho, tratando de aprender poco a poco.

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿>20.000€?.
> 
> Lo lamento maese Pollastre. No se preocupe, lo recuperará con creces poco a poco.
> 
> Suerte.



Parece que su señora no se lo ha tomado a bien y le esta aplicando un correctivo,sera mas pollatre mañana::


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Hombre si hoy ha palmado 5 cifras eso quiere decir que su objetivo diario viene a ser +-5000 al día que dan un total de 100.000 € al mes  descontando 2-3 días malos lo dejamos en 80K tras impuestos 60K limpios mes.

Intuyendo su facturación anual no creo que la señora pollastre le vaya a hacer lo de la foto precisamente


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Hombre si hoy ha palmado 5 cifras eso quiere decir que su objetivo diario viene a ser +-5000 al día que dan un total de 100.000 € al mes  descontando 2-3 días malos lo dejamos en 80K tras impuestos 60K limpios mes.
> 
> Intuyendo su facturación anual no creo que la señora pollastre le vaya a hacer lo de la foto precisamente



¿usted no esta casado, verdad pollo?:cook:
Ya lo estara,ya lo estara.......


----------



## pollastre (5 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Parece que su señora no se lo ha tomado a bien y le esta aplicando un correctivo,sera mas pollatre mañana::



Caso de tenerla, mantenga a su Sra. alejada de los detalles de su negocio, sea éste cual sea. Es un consejo de forero a forero, acéptelo a título de inventario ::

pd: lo anterior sólo aplica si es capaz Ud. de aparecer con cifras netas positivas a día 1 de cada mes, claro. Si no, absténgase de tener negocios. Como corolario, absténgase también de tener mujer


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

A ver si sucede el peponazo que ocurrió ayer por estas horas (no suelo ver que pase lo mismo dos días seguidos en la bolsa)


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Está chocando ya por 4 veces el SP con resistencia 1133 (en el futuro).

Yo para variar voy corto


----------



## MariscosRecio (5 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> ¿alcista?, tiene toda la pinta de serlo.
> 
> Yo no estaría en mercado estos días.
> 
> Respecto a lo subrayado, es el único ingrediente para perder toda la pasta. No caigas en ese error. Pon un SL y que sea lo que dios quiera. Date cuenta que no estás leyendo bien el mercado porque la posición la tienes en contra



Eso hare pondre bien alto el calibraje del stop para que no me falle como hoy.

Eso si de leer los mercados la verdad es que NPI.......pero tranquilo que ya aprendere aunque sea a golpes como este.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

Lo va a conseguir, uhi nooooo, Lo va a conseguir, uhi nooooo, esta vez siiiii, nooooooo....... a lo mejor se toma un respiro y lo intenta mañana


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

Ahora siiiiiiiii


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Se va a máximos el jop-uta pérdidas aumentando


----------



## MariscosRecio (5 Oct 2011)

asi esta bien calibrado o pongo mas alto el cambio?

TITULOS VALOR	MER.	CAMBIO C/V CON.	DISPARO	TIT.EJEC.	C. MED.	EST.	MOD.
200 REP	MC	20.9500 C S	20.1500 PD 
300 EBRO	MC	13.5500 C S	13.2000


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

jeje que jodio el sp, a mi ya no me cogen como ayer, hoy estoy en el bando largo, y de momento con ganancias ya. Pongo el stop en la entrada y que sea lo que el mercado decida.


----------



## Mulder (5 Oct 2011)

A las buenas noches!

Bueno ya está bien, a ver cual de las nuevas gacelas del hilo es un alter nick de RafaXL, que a mi a estas alturas ya no me la pegan ::


----------



## J-Z (5 Oct 2011)

Nada, hoy cierro en pérdidas diarias (bueno cerrar no cierro), y mañana viene pepón, voy a probar a dejar las operaciones abiertas a ver que pasa :: , esperaré por el oso por la tarde y el viernes.

Mañana en el chulibex gap alcista y seguramente avanze hasta el 2,5%-3% esperando a los yankis a las 15:30.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

Me esta pareciendo demasiado para dos días, ....pensando en vender, y ponerme en corto en el SP500 CON DOS....., pero tengo miedo....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Oct 2011)

Las ordenes de venta son mayores, si aqui esto tiene que ir hacia abajo, soy burbujo soy guanero.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las ordenes de venta son mayores, si aqui esto tiene que ir hacia abajo, soy burbujo soy guanero.



no importa el numero sino el tamaño::
siempre hay menos leoncios que gacelas


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

Los que quieran que se suban,mañana nos vamos a 9000


----------



## sirpask (5 Oct 2011)

El analisis tecnico se me ha vuelto loco:

IBERDROLA:	05 de octubre de 2011
Señal de compra :	- Martillo / Hammer. Señal de giro al alza
Grado: 7 (Mín - 0, Máx - 10)
Entorno favorable. La tendencia alcista de corto plazo predomina y viene acompañada por (1) un volumen creciente ó (2) una volatilidad decreciente y un volumen creciente.
Último precio:	5,111 € (17:35)
Resistencia1:	5,170 €
Resistencia2:	5,940 €
Stop loss 1:	4,64 €
Stop loss 2:	4,33 €







Esto se pone interesante... si la prediccion de 5,23 pal viernes es buena... me pongo en positivo por fin!!!, despues de un año palmando pasta =)


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Oct 2011)

Lo hice....en corto, Mañanas espero leves caídas tocando verde todo el día, y repunte al final (como si no hubiera pasado nada), el subidon de esta noche no ha sido tan espectacular como el de ayer... empieza a flaquear y voy abandonando el tren


----------



## VOTIN (5 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Lo hice....en corto, Mañanas espero leves caídas tocando verde todo el día, y repunte al final (como si no hubiera pasado nada), el subidon de esta noche no ha sido tan espectacular como el de ayer... empieza a flaquear y voy abandonando el tren



Como salga el botin en la tele.....
nos vamos que nos vamos....
los leoncios ya se estaran afilando las uñas ::


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ya sabéis que no me gusta hablar por hablar, así que al tema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Saltó el stop en los 19,35, pero el precio mantiene todavía el sesgo alcista y como reconocía en el anterior mensaje el nivel a tener en cuenta ahora son los 18,70. Ha parado justo en el 61% del impulso y a muy corto por la estructura parece querer intentar un 2o alcista que se activaría con la superación de la zona de máximos recientes y, por lo tanto, la resistencia a batir.

Pese a todo, un valor todavía muy lateral.


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-4-a-79.html#post5072308







Susto en forma de noticias no hemos tenido, pero el suelo ha propiciado un rebote hasta la zona de máximos -con recorte en la R.V. incluido-, para luego volverse con fuerza hacia abajo. Todo perfecto, pues el guión que comentaba estas últimas semanas sigue desarrollándose: techo en el BUND y suelo en las bolsas.


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2011)

BRENT:







De momento no parece que vaya a tener mayores problemas y puede encontrar un buen punto de rebote en la zona propuesta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Bueno ya está bien, a ver cual de las nuevas gacelas del hilo es un alter nick de RafaXL, que a mi a estas alturas ya no me la pegan ::



A mi me dá que hay mas de un alternick vuelto a la vida, ujté mintiende


----------



## erpako (5 Oct 2011)

Sr Claca, ¿Cómo ve telefónica?. Hoy he vendido parte de las acciones para realizar plusvalí:vomito:as y me temo que la he cagao.


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Oct 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Sr Claca, ¿Cómo ve telefónica?. Hoy he vendido parte de las acciones para realizar plusvalí:vomito:as y me temo que la he cagao.



Si tú la has cagado... entonces yo que voy corto desde 14,27 estoy suelto.

Edito: Y como empresa me parece una castaña. Endeudada hasta las cejas, con un dividendo que no vana poder mantener más allá de dos año. Y un presidente que ganará mucho dinero, pero que más le vale pagarse un logopeda... porque al gañan no se le entiende cuando balbucea.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> edit: corrección: la cifra tiene 5 dígitos, pero 4 ceros. Si hubiera perdido 5 ceros (cifra de 6 dígitos), estaría "ligeramente" de peor humor.



Madre mía, me encanta lo flemáticamente que se toma este "insignificante" contratiempo. :Aplauso: No me atrevo ni a preguntar en qué márgenes diarios se mueve, aunque supongo que tampoco sería apropiado. )

En fin, lo crea o no, hasta de esos mensajes aprendo. (Y no hablemos del de separar negocios y cónyuge  )


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

No me gusta hacer doble post pudiendo editar, pero creo que este merece ir en su propio mensaje:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-mas-deuda-soberana-de-espana-e-italia.html (Hilo en burbuja.info)



> El director del departamento europeo del Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), Antonio Borges, ha matizado sus declaraciones en las que apuntaba la posibilidad de que la institución adquiriera deuda soberana de España e Italia.
> 
> Así, ha asegurado que esta opción no está incluida en las funciones del FMI y requeriría "una estructura legal diferente".
> 
> ...



Menudo carrusel de noticias. ::


----------



## Manu_alcala (5 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Madre mía, me encanta lo flemáticamente que se toma este "insignificante" contratiempo. :Aplauso: No me atrevo ni a preguntar en qué márgenes diarios se mueve, aunque supongo que tampoco sería apropiado. )
> 
> En fin, lo crea o no, hasta de esos mensajes aprendo. (Y no hablemos del de separar negocios y cónyuge  )



Medio hilo se pregunta cual es el objetivo diario del hombre de los 10000 mortadelos de avatar.


----------



## Janus (5 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. PPP, yo he cerrado hoy el día perdiendo 5 ceros (y no en la parte baja, precisamente) y en estos momentos estoy riéndome de la pillada que me ha hecho el Sr. Votín, con un reserva en mi copa, y tengo pendiente una discusión con mi señora acerca de lo que vamos a hacer con la parte inferior del jardín (hormigón vS césped/tepe).
> 
> Que el día ha sido una mierda, delo Ud. por hecho.
> 
> ...



Animo que esto usted sabe mejor que nadie que es como finaliza y no como empieza.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Medio hilo se pregunta cual es el objetivo diario del hombre de los 10000 mortadelos de avatar.



Diría que unos 1000 veces mayores que los míos. Hoy saqué unos 60€ netos y ya me doy por contento, así que eche cuentas. )


----------



## Claca (5 Oct 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Sr Claca, ¿Cómo ve telefónica?. Hoy he vendido parte de las acciones para realizar plusvalí:vomito:as y me temo que la he cagao.



Aunque lo de señor me cabrea, voy a ser bueno, que hoy estoy de buen humor:







Alcista en el muy corto, pero en resistencia clarísima, y bajista todavía en el medio plazo -yo diría que lateral, pues no espero que TEF sufra demasiado aún si hay recorte con ese último susto que todavía espero-. En perspectiva vemos que hasta ahora sólo ha corregido un 38% del movimiento bajista, pero durante estas semanas nos está dibujando una figura de vuelta. 

La opinión de Claca, manda la cuña que se aprecia en los indicadores, a pesar de que todo el mundo se fija en el canal. Esta seria de las que en principio rompen por abajo, todo sea dicho. Así que veniendo cerca de la resistencia, aunque lo suyo hubiera sido aguantarlas un poco más, no está mal hecho.

Sólo si rompe con fuerza la zona de resistencias sería posible plantearse comprar de nuevo.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No debes permitir que en un par de posis te lleven el beneficio de 5 operaciones.
> 
> Calibra mejor los SL o deja correr las ganancias / corta rápido las pérdidas.
> 
> ...



Hace años que empecé el intradía en el Dow Jones y cuento el relato más o menos porque su post me recuerda mucho.

Simulé una técnica basada en el momentum, que no viene al caso, y más o menos durante el primer mes ganaba todos los días entre 3000 y 6000 euros. Cerré el mes con 80.000 pavos y convencido que era jauja y que me iba a retirar con ello. Recuerdo que estaba en reuniones en el trabajo, me ponía al fondo y seguía tradeando como un champion.

Me inflé de autoconfianza y comencé a meter contratos en volumen que me creía cachorro de leoncio, y me fumaron 60.000 pavos en una posición en unas dos horas. Se me quedó una cara de tonto de la leche y entré en una racha en la que fallaba todo lo que hacía. Llegué a pensar que había un enano leoncio que me monitorizaba para darme por el culo con posiciones contrarias .... más en serio, dudaba hasta del broker porque me saltaban los stops por un punto y se daban la vuelta.

Ostia lo que aprendí de aquella. Para mí, el money management desde aquella experiencia pasó a ser un guiaburros de obligado cumpliemiento. Ahora me bato día a día pero contento porque ahí seguimos!!!!
Algún que otro pollazo bueno he echado, pero no me he forrado :XX: pero también es cierto que hoy me han dado por el culo, aunque sigo creyendo en mi sistema.


----------



## Caos (6 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Lo hice....en corto, Mañanas espero leves caídas tocando verde todo el día, y repunte al final (como si no hubiera pasado nada), el subidon de esta noche no ha sido tan espectacular como el de ayer... empieza a flaquear y voy abandonando el tren



Le ha costado mucho romper los 1034 (SMA3, directriz desde los 1112) que era una resistencia débil y ahora está justo en una resistencia importante y justo por debajo de la media móvil de 50 días (y en horario de la de 200). 

Si rompe esto debería llegar hasta los 1168 sin mayor problema (con una vuelta primero hacia los 1135 posiblemente, oportunidad para ponerse largo), (de no hacerlo pues habría reversal y vuelta al cauce de que nunca se debió salir ) En ese punto habría que ver si le queda fuerza, esperar una vuelta y una posición de entrada para corto. De momento no ha cambiado gran cosa.

Además la confianza ha aumentado así que ahora hay más espacio para bajar, ya que los toretes con las noticias de esta última semana y el giro se han visto reforzados.

---

El crudo no ha conseguido desengancharse del todo y ha roto el canal bajista pero si se ha topado con una resistencia en los 79, con lo que no ha sobrepasado de momento los máximos del Lunes y podría ser un dobletecho (mientras no haya penetración más allá del intradía). En mi opinión es de las próximas que va a tener una buena bajada (esperemos que la semana que viene) una vez se acabe hacer el moñas.

El dolar y otras materias primas poco a poco van forzando el desacople encontrándose con resistencias, de continuar las gitanadas de las bolsas supongo que acabará cediendo la correlación.


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

Y un espíritu libre, GRIFOLS:







Si comparáis el gráfico de GRF con el IBEX, veréis como en muchas ocasiones se han correlacionado inversamente. Las dos posibilidades están ahí y muy bien definidas.


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Le ha costado mucho romper los 1034 (SMA3, directriz desde los 1112) que era una resistencia débil y ahora está justo en una resistencia importante y justo por debajo de la media móvil de 50 días (y en horario de la de 200).
> 
> Si rompe esto debería llegar hasta los 1168 sin mayor problema (con una vuelta primero hacia los 1135 posiblemente, oportunidad para ponerse largo), (de no hacerlo pues habría reversal y vuelta al cauce de que nunca se debió salir ) En ese punto habría que ver si le queda fuerza, esperar una vuelta y una posición de entrada para corto. De momento no ha cambiado gran cosa.
> 
> ...



Si el brent pierde la zona señalada, lo más probable es que entonces se deje otros diez dólares hasta el siguiente nivel de soporte, al menos es como lo veo yo.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Si tú la has cagado... entonces yo que voy corto desde 14,27 estoy suelto.
> 
> Edito: Y como empresa me parece una castaña. Endeudada hasta las cejas, con un dividendo que no vana poder mantener más allá de dos año. Y un presidente que ganará mucho dinero, pero que más le vale pagarse un logopeda... porque al gañan no se le entiende cuando balbucea.



Una pena, empresa gestionada por financieros: Ansaldo, Alierta, Pallete, Key, Valbuena, Vila etc... En posiciones de máxima capacidad de decisión, solo conozco como vocacional a Linares.
Cuando acabé los estudios, era mi empresa favorita ... pero ahora vaya pedazo de pedo.
Tiene un problema de la ostia. Todo lo han estado mejorando a base de optimizar la redución de gasto (y no mejora de la productividad como ellos dicen). Tienen el truco de que el capítulo de inversiones es enorme y ajustando ahí van controlando el beneficio neto. Todo a costa de invertir cada vez menos y menos en el despliegue de la red de fibra.
Además al estar en bolsa, son victimas de no querer prescindir del margen ebitda por lo que no terminan de ser competitivos ahora les están dando duro en móvil (omv's) y banda ancha fija (jazztel). Con Brasil tienen asegurado cierta tranquilidad en la cuenta de resultados porque aquello a nivel de consumo es como España hace 15 años. Esa es su diferencia con DT, BT etc ...
Y su gran problema es que no terminan de salir del bucle y de la explotación de la red. Hace años querían competir con Google, MS etc... pero se han dado cuenta que no son capaces de hacer medio producto cuando estos usanos son capaces de hacer algo diferencial cada mes.

A largo plazo, están muertos si no cambian ... y no saben cómo hacerlo. Si les quitáis de su cuenta de resultados las partidas de cuota de abono mensual y el establecimiento de llamada del móvil ... es para :XX::XX::XX::XX:

It's a pity.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hace años que empecé el intradía en el Dow Jones y cuento el relato más o menos porque su post me recuerda mucho.
> 
> Simulé una técnica basada en el momentum, que no viene al caso, y más o menos durante el primer mes ganaba todos los días entre 3000 y 6000 euros. Cerré el mes con 80.000 pavos y convencido que era jauja y que me iba a retirar con ello. Recuerdo que estaba en reuniones en el trabajo, me ponía al fondo y seguía tradeando como un champion.
> 
> ...



Siempre cuando ganas acumulas y las apuestas son mas fuertes,mas fuertes los beneficios ,pero las perdidas tambien te pueden tumbar de una tacada
Seria mejor fijarse una cantidad,retirar los beneficios y continuar
Si se pierde esa cantidad,pues 3 meses de sequia de penalizacion
Si no es asi,es LUDOPATIA,y siempre se pierde la ultima batalla
Cada uno lleva un sistema,el mio temporal y politico
con un 10% de rentabilidad anual me basta
Yo apuesto por subidas hasta noviembre,bajadas antes de las elecciones,vuelta a la subida en Diciembre con el pp, y vuelta en Enero a bajar
Estare equivocado o no,pero es intuicion
Voy con el pie cambiado con respecto a los trader de graficos


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

La mandrilada suprema se acerca. Alguien va a hacer caja de verdad en pocos días.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hace años que empecé el intradía en el Dow Jones y cuento el relato más o menos porque su post me recuerda mucho.
> 
> Simulé una técnica basada en el momentum, que no viene al caso, y más o menos durante el primer mes ganaba todos los días entre 3000 y 6000 euros. Cerré el mes con 80.000 pavos y convencido que era jauja y que me iba a retirar con ello. Recuerdo que estaba en reuniones en el trabajo, me ponía al fondo y seguía tradeando como un champion.
> 
> ...



¿Y cuál es su sistema? Admito prvados.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es su sistema? Admito prvados.



Y yo reenvíos autorizados por el autor 8:


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Siempre cuando ganas acumulas y las apuestas son mas fuertes,mas fuertes los beneficios ,pero las perdidas tambien te pueden tumbar de una tacada
> Seria mejor fijarse una cantidad,retirar los beneficios y continuar
> Si se pierde esa cantidad,pues 3 meses de sequia de penalizacion
> Si no es asi,es LUDOPATIA,y siempre se pierde la ultima batalla
> ...



Mas o menos es lo que significa parte del money management. Me descoloca la segunda línea por el final. Aquí la intuición no funciona. Si a usted sí, prepárese porque dejará de hacerlo. Con un montón de años en esto y algunos miles de trades anuales, se lo aseguro.

Y las líneas 5, 4 y 3 empezando por el final .... si lo cumple váyase de la bolsa porque en la Primitiva triunfa seguro.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Ya puestos que nos enteremos todos y cada uno que tire con su pellejo y decida
ser plato de leoncio o no


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mas o menos es lo que significa parte del money management. Me descoloca la segunda línea por el final. Aquí la intuición no funciona. Si a usted sí, prepárese porque dejará de hacerlo. Con un montón de años en esto y algunos miles de trades anuales, se lo aseguro.
> 
> Y las líneas 5, 4 y 3 empezando por el final .... si lo cumple váyase de la bolsa porque en la Primitiva triunfa seguro.



No ,con el euromillon no me he comido una rosca
con el oro y las monedas si
Pero reconozco que esto es mas interesante
Aqui todo el mundo pierde dinero,y el que lo gana es porque lo gana en la bolsa virtual y es cascarilla
Hay que pensar en el medio plazo,el corto es para los adivinos mas profundos


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La mandrilada suprema se acerca. Alguien va a hacer caja de verdad en pocos días.



cuando te refieres a mandrilada te refieres a guano perdon por la ignorancia::

todavia no entiendo el lenguaje del foro::


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuando te refieres a mandrilada te refieres a guano perdon por la ignorancia::
> 
> todavia no entiendo el lenguaje del foro::



Se refiere a nosotros,el rebaño


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuando te refieres a mandrilada te refieres a guano perdon por la ignorancia::
> 
> todavia no entiendo el lenguaje del foro::



Hay que estar más atento al foro, ¿eh? 

Mandrilada, dícese de:



Fran200 dijo:


>



Ya cada uno que piense en la posición que ocupa en este delicado ecosistema, y en si acabará como los de la foto tras las próximas sesiones bursátiles


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Claca alguna sugerencia, operativa para mañana a la que le echa el ojo

perdona la indisciplina (no pretendo faltar al respecto)

PD: es que hoy perdí, menos más "solo" un 2,75% bendito SL:comisiones incluídas)


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> cuando te refieres a mandrilada te refieres a guano perdon por la ignorancia::
> 
> todavia no entiendo el lenguaje del foro::



Jeje me refiero que se va a decidir por algún lado (corto/largo) de manera sostenida y va a dejar con carita de tonto al otro grupo. 

Yo apostaría por los cortos,...

pero me sigue mosqueando mucho la bolsa europea


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jeje me refiero que se va a decidir por algún lado (corto/largo) de manera sostenida y va a dejar con carita de tonto al otro grupo.
> 
> Yo apostaría por los cortos,...
> 
> pero me sigue mosqueando mucho la bolsa europea



Los leoncios saben que se cerro en verde el SP y que las gacelas esperan verde
y que los leoncios lo saben,luego los leoncios haran lo contrario que esperan que hagan,es posible que tiren para abajo a la entrada para al final de la tarde cazarlas con fuertes subidas....


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Y cuál es su sistema? Admito prvados.



No me importa decirlo en abierto. Aunque es difícil escribirlo.

Scalping con MACD, estocástico, volumen y chart (como verá, el momentum ni de coña). Nunca contra tendencia (antes de entrar en una figura en chart de minutos, verifico la foto en el chart de 15 minutos). En los charts, ya sabe como siempre, fugas en rectángulos, directrices, envolventes en velas etc.. Utilizo mucho ver la potencia de las figuras ya consolidadas (ejemplo, un techo de bastantes figuras que previamente viene de subidas importantes, contrasto el chart de minutos con el de horas). También viceversa porque no soy guanero por definición. Se gana mucho, mucho, muchísimo más en una tendencia alcista que en una tendencia bajista, mi opinión (no digo nada extraño porque es simple cálculo matemático --no conocerá a nadie que haya doblado en corto sin apalancamiento--)
Tiene que confluir todo ello y dá perfectamente para una docena de veces al día. Cuantas menos mejor porque quiere decir que se está en recorrido. No por hacer más, es que acierte más.
Dejar correr las ganancias con stop dinámico.
DAX: Órdenes siempre de 3 grandes y stop original de unos 20 pipos si bien depende de la volatilidad del día.
SP: Órdenes siempre de 2 grandes y stop original de 6 pipos si bien depende de la volatilidad del día.
Ibex: Suelo hacerlo poco por su poca personalidad en mi opinión. Cuando lo tradeo, siempre con 4 grandes y stop de 40 pipos. 

Cuando tengo 4 fallos seguidos (que ya es una pasta), paro porque quiere decir que estoy leyendo el mercado en la dirección contraria. En el YTD llevo un success ratio del 61% (en los últimos tres meses, ha oscilado entre 49% y el 68% en segmentos de 4 semanas ya que cuando se hacen muchos trades en un año ... llega un momento que este ratio ni se mueve ya que la última operación tiene por delante el peso de algún que otro mil como stack).

En divisas, más o menos por el estilo porque hago bastante scalping en eurodolar pero sobre todo el euroyen que me encanta y del que creo que he aprendido un montón.

En acciones la película es otra. Suelo hacer muchísimo en valores tecnológicos y cíclicos USA / Footsie --alemanas nada-- (en nuestro reino, los bancos y TEF cuando veo mucha volatilidad para poder entrar con cantidades que merezcan la pena). En estos valores se pueden hacer trades realmente provechosos cuando se caza la dirección correcta (ahora tengo 1000 largos de Netflix a 114 y 4000 cortos en Coeur a 21,9 y en ambos el stop en el precio de entrada y a esperar a ver qué ocurre) . Es clave no saltar del barco ... cuando todavía está en el muelle. Ahí la estrategia no es de intradía. Puro chartismo y máximo respeto a los stops. Siempre posiciones de más de 90.000 dolares (número especial) para que merezca la pena y fuera de periodos de noticias de resultados (para evitar aperturas en contra del 20% que alguna me he tragado).

Puedo decir que hice una maquinita modesta en ADA (muy bueno para real time, típico de sistemas empotrados para satélites). Dudé hacerlo con forks de C pero preferí ADA (nombre en honor a quizá el primer programador que ha existido) pero me mola bastante más mi técnica actual ya que antes me tiraba haciendo ajustes contínuamente y me harté. Además con una buena macro en excel, le aseguro que se pueden hacer auténticas virguerías con las nuevas opciones de gestión de bases de datos y programando objetos fórmulas. Los hay que se ganan la vida sentándose al lado de un trader y haciéndole una macro a toda hostia para poder operar con un sistema concreto en un momento concreto.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los leoncios saben que se cerro en verde el SP y que las gacelas esperan verde
> y que los leoncios lo saben,luego los leoncios haran lo contrario que esperan que hagan,es posible que tiren para abajo a la entrada para al final de la tarde cazarlas con fuertes subidas....










Plusvalías secuestradas... Y ellos saben lo que tú sabes, y tú sabes que ellos lo saben, por lo que si hacen lo que no se espera, realmente sí es ya lo esperado. 

El resultado, como siempre, es que tanto largos como cortos están envenenados. ¿Eres inmune?


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

Me dá que si la Merkel anda diciendo que hay que recapitalizar los bancos cuanto antes .... es que ya están pensando en ello y con plan definido. Atentos que cuando llegue vendrá movimientos amplios y se entrará en una nueva realidad.


----------



## Orangecoop (6 Oct 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/255112-steve-jobs-ha-muerto.html

¿como repercutirá en la cotizacion de apple?


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/255112-steve-jobs-ha-muerto.html
> 
> ¿como repercutirá en la cotizacion de apple?



descanse en paz


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca alguna sugerencia, operativa para mañana a la que le echa el ojo
> 
> perdona la indisciplina (no pretendo faltar al respecto)
> 
> PD: es que hoy perdí, menos más "solo" un 2,75% bendito SL:comisiones incluídas)



Entre el comentario de TEF y GRF creo que uno mismo podría cocinarse alguna operativa. De momento tenemos a la primera en resistencia y al segundo en soporte, con los niveles muy definidos, por lo que debería resultar fácil colocar un buen stop o hasta darle la vuelta a la ropa en función de lo que haga el precio. 

No debe darnos miedo equivocarnos si las pérdidas son limitadas -y, recuerdo, los stops se ponen en función del objetivo y la probabilidad-, pero tampoco debe darnos miedo "perder el tren". Si no se ve nada claro, liquidez es siempre la respuesta correcta.

PD: Por encima de 13,70 el gráfico de GRF en el muy corto plazo mejora bastante


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

Por cierto AAPL:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-183.html#post5003257

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-205.html#post5024019

No siempre se puede, pero esta vez clavado:







En nueve sesiones (13 días contando findes), se ha dejado la friolera de un 16%. Como comentaba, las subidas libres, casi nunca lo son. El apoyo, de momento, en el 61% tal y como anticipaba en el primer gráfico.

Si diera un susto, la siguiente zona de soporte en los 320, como se aprecia en la imagen.

PD:También COCA-COLA y el NASDAQ se dejaron lo suyo. Cuelgo uno del índice:







Si pierde el soporte (punteada), el apoyo en la zona señalada no es descabellado ni tampoco sería especialmente peligroso.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Plusvalías secuestradas... Y ellos saben lo que tú sabes, y tú sabes que ellos lo saben, por lo que si hacen lo que no se espera, realmente sí es ya lo esperado.
> 
> El resultado, como siempre, es que tanto largos como cortos están envenenados. ¿Eres inmune?



Al final siempre necesitamos al mago







menos mal que el nuestro no es tan cascarrabias y se conforma con pedirnos que no le tratemos de usted...


----------



## Fraction (6 Oct 2011)

Bueeeeeenos dias y para todos plusvalías !!!!!!!








Arriba Pepoooooon !!!!!


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Desde la Iglesia Claquista un escenario para quienes operan con SAN.

Posibilidad "pepona" (70% de ocurrencia)

Salida con gap hasta el entorno de los 6,20. Jugueteo a lo largo de la jornada hasta los 6,12 con subida pre-apertura usana (en torno a los 6,21) y posibilidad de cierre en 6,27 (con una probabilidad menor en 6,31).

Eso deja TANTAS INCERTIDUMBRES para el día lunes (más aún con el cierre en 6,27) que, tiene todas las fichas para ser la jugada de los MM.

===

Segundo escenario pepón (probabilidad 55%)

Salida con gap hasta el entorno de los 6,20. Jugueteo a lo largo de la jornada en el rango 6,20-6,27, caída hasta los 6,18 en la pre-apertura usana con cierre en los ya citados 6,31 (en este caso más probables que el 6,27).

===

Hay dos escenarios guanosos también pero las probabilidades no justifican que se los muestre.

En cualquier caso el SL en 5,945 protege al 90%. Si quieren seguridad total van al 5,84.

===

Es un servicio gratuito (el pago brinda los gráficos)


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Si les mostrara mi punto de entrada ayer causaría tantas envidias que prefiero reservarlo para la proba humildad del claustro.

En cualquier caso sólo decirles que me parece que *fue la ULTIMA ORDEN que ingresó al precio más bajo del día*... pero, prefiero no hacer ostentación de ello porque el claquismo se basa en la razón y la humildad. No está permitido el cachondeo y la risa facil.

No está de más decir que, culpa de tanto "preciosismo" y "precisión de cirujano" en entradas y salidas no logradas (por milésimas) he dejado de ganar unos buenos euros. Triste pecado de soberbia por querer ser "tan" astuto como el sistema y no aceptar con mansedumbre que las últimos 30 milésimos de la cotización son para las máquinas de alta frecuencia y no para los corderos.

(malditos !!, me vengaré... juro que me vengaré !!)


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Madre mía, me encanta lo flemáticamente que se toma este "insignificante" contratiempo. :Aplauso: No me atrevo ni a preguntar en qué márgenes diarios se mueve, aunque supongo que tampoco sería apropiado. )
> 
> En fin, lo crea o no, hasta de esos mensajes aprendo. (Y no hablemos del de separar negocios y cónyuge  )




Bueno, forma parte de este negocio... me refiero al hecho de tener días en los que pierdes dinero. No encajar eso con buena cara es como querer ser empresario y no gustarte el riesgo, digamos que tienes un problemilla de posicionamiento en la vida 

Si se dedica a esto profesionalmente, llega un momento en el que ganar o perder dinero deja de importar (así debe ser, o durará poco aquí). El buen trader no se obsesiona mirando el saldo de su cuenta cada vez que cierra una operación: un buen trader busca hacer buenas operaciones; el dinero llega luego por añadidura, como consecuencia lógica de una buena operativa.

Obsesionarse con los beneficios y/o con las pérdidas sólo conduce al desastre. Yo usaré hoy las mismas técnicas que ayer me reportaron pérdidas, sin ningún problema, sencillamente porque confío en ellas. Lo de ayer ya se me ha olvidado (debo decirle también, que he tenido días en los que he perdido mucho más que ayer).

Lo que sí me molesta (y _eso_ es lo que me tenía realmente cabreado ayer) es esta dinámica "molinillo" en la que el mercado lleva instalado ya varios meses, estilo crisis-deuda-Grecia-UE-recesión-crisis-deuda-Grecia... 

Verá, una cosa son los fundamentales, que siempre los ha habido y tal (dato de paro EEUU, muere Steve Jobs, Corea del Norte larga una andanada de shells contra la costa de Corea del Sur...) y otra cosa es que estemos instalados en el contínuo "rumor trading". Eso aleja al mercado de las matemáticas, y lo acerca al concepto de casino. De ahí mi mosqueo con esta situación de los últimos tres meses, realmente.


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Y como anécdota contarles que VI A LAS PUTAS MAQUINAS TRATANDO DE ROBARME MI DINERO !! (lo juro, las vi!)

Estaba esperando que la cotización confirmara un rebote en el soporte y, cuando lo hizo y empezó a subir (debe haber habido poco gacelerio a esa hora y más que nada eran las maquinitas haciendo su trabajo) aprovecho y coloco un stop loss a unos cuatro centavos por debajo para proteger la posición en un punto en el que ya tenía ganancia.

En mi hipótesis de trabajo ya no regresarían por esa zona y me retiraba de la sesión con un buen SL.

Hete aquí que no termino de colocarlo que la cotización se FRENA y SE DA VUELTA !!... tiqui tiqui taca taca, con bastante rapidez las maquinitas empiezan a bajar, se CRUZAN el soporte y yo desesperado con la tarjeta de claves viendo que me iban a robar el dinero como a un niño !!!

Por fortuna algunas otras maquinitas -o gacelas- aprovechaban esa anomalía para comprarse unas acciones a costa del cuidador que estaba a punto de robarme y eso me dió los preciosos segundos que necesitaba para CANCELAR LA ORDEN !!

No termino de hacerlo que la cotización SE FRENA EN ESE MISMO INSTANTE y regresa velozmente al punto desde el cual había dado el giro.

En otro momento hubiera pensado que era una "casualidad" (aunque, ya me lo han hecho otras veces) pero, luego de la charla entre *ghkghk y Fran200* en relación a "como ilumina" un paquete de unos cuantos miles de acciones una posición determinada, tengo por cierto que el MM estaba "acumulando" y le dió pena dejarse un paquetito de cierta relevancia (eran sus 4000 accioncillas) sin recoger.

Dada mi rapidez en reaccionar -y gracias a que estaba frente a la pantalla- es que pude salvarlas pero, si hubiera apagado el equipo es que hoy estoy llorando por "pasarme de listo" y dejar un SL tan ajustado.

Si bien para SAN 4000 acciones NO SON NADA, por otro lado como gran parte de la operatoria es la máquina del MM dando liquidez a las posiciones, en realidad, para un punto determinado SI SE VEN !!

Así que, para cierta cantidad de acciones más conviene ser MUY CAUTO o, esa sensación que nos decía *Janus* de que llegó a sospechar que tenía un "enano leoncio" controlándole las operaciones se confirmaría como totalmente cierta.

Lo supo decir *pollastre* también... en ciertos rangos pasas desapercibido pero, cuando te pasas de ellos las malditas máquinas TE VEN y se encargan de hacer lo que más daño te cause.

Quedan avisados.

_*(*)*_ Esta es una información gratuita. La paga acompaña gráfico de las cotizaciones y un video tic a tic. Para pagos acordar tarifa con *Claca*.


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo que sí me molesta (y _eso_ es lo que me tenía realmente cabreado ayer) es esta dinámica "molinillo" en la que el mercado lleva instalado ya varios meses, estilo crisis-deuda-Grecia-UE-recesión-crisis-deuda-Grecia...



realmente esta película ya aburre, parece que se les han acabado las ideas...

hoy hay reunión del BCE y se especula con una posible bajada de tipos, aunque no creo que suceda...

como está hoy su mandrilator sr pollastre??, ya le ha dado su plátano para desayunar? a ver si se porta bien... ::


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Lo supo decir pollastre también... en ciertos rangos pasas desapercibido pero, cuando te pasas de ellos las malditas máquinas TE VEN y se encargan de hacer lo que más daño te cause.




Hombre, Maestro Nico... liderando una cruzada contra el malvado software, eh? xD


----------



## MariscosRecio (6 Oct 2011)

Buenos días !!!

Que tengáis un buen día hoy en la


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Oct 2011)

ultimas operaciones de SAN:
17:35 6,08 56.261.878,00 
17:35 6,08 49.070.458,00 
17:34 6,07 45.509.037,00 
17:33 6,07 45.509.037,00 
17:32 6,07 45.509.037,00 
17:31 6,07 45.509.037,00 
17:30 6,07 45.509.037,00


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

Nico, estás inspirado, vaya crack


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

Sé que no es buen día para hablar de Jobs, pero escuchando la radio parece que haya muerto la persona más fantástica de la historia de la humanidad. Cuando es un señor que renunció a su hija mintiendo sobre su esterilidad, que mintió y estafó a Wozniak, con el que nadie subía en el ascensor porque los que lo hacían acababan despedidos, que pese a ser ultra super mega millonario se negaba a donar... 

Curioso su buena prensa comparado con Gates, que es el mayor filántropo de la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Bueno compadres, en los gráficos claquianos que manejo (endevé que el AT se ha convertido en AC en este foro) del ibex (pag 39) Estamos a pique de tocar el techo del canal (50 puntos +/-) Si nos vamos para arriba 8800 es el objetivo en mi opinion. Para abajo: 827x-822x-801x


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

*Lángaro:*

Yo entré a *5,927* o por ahi, tú has puesto el CIERRE.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No me importa decirlo en abierto. Aunque es difícil escribirlo.



Se agradece el esfuerzo, pero creo que está fuera de mi alcance, salvo con apalancamiento galáctico, y aún no estoy preparado para hacer operaciones con el más mínimo apalancamiento :cook:



pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, forma parte de este negocio... me refiero al hecho de tener días en los que pierdes dinero. No encajar eso con buena cara es como querer ser empresario y no gustarte el riesgo, digamos que tienes un problemilla de posicionamiento en la vida



No, si lo entiendo, a otro nivel, el riesgo forma parte de mi trabajo, y es algo que se sabe antes de entrar, igual que el que entra en bolsa debería saber a lo que se expone; pero a lo que me refería es a que todos tenemos un determinado nivel en el que nos tiembla el labio a pesar de la buena cara y veo que el suyo está muy alto, al menos ante los ojos de estas humildes gacelas 

En fin, salud y plusvalías


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

*Jobs:*

Como persona sin duda MUY embromado pero, no dejes de lado ghkghk que hablamos de un tipo que fue capaz de meter NO UNA sino CINCO grandes revoluciones en la industria de la que era parte... eso lo hacen MUY POCOS.

- La Apple II
- La Mac
- El iPod
- El iPhone
- El iPad

Y, hasta le podríamos sumar otras cuantas genialidades (cómo se llamaba la empresa de animación que creo mientras se "aburría" fuera de Apple ?)

El tipo era un innovador superlativo. Que no quisiera ni al perro es otra parte de su historia que no se puede dejar de lado pero que tampoco puede ser la UNICA que valoras.


----------



## jjsuamar (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Jobs:*
> 
> Como persona sin duda MUY embromado pero, no dejes de lado ghkghk que hablamos de un tipo que fue capaz de meter NO UNA sino CINCO grandes revoluciones en la industria de la que era parte... eso lo hacen MUY POCOS.
> 
> ...



Se llama PIXAR


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2011)

No soy fan de los productos de apple por el sobreprecio que llevan pero es justo reconocer que Steve Jobs ha sido un GENIO.

Como bien dice Nico, ha roto el mercado en sucesivas ocasiones (hasta 5 veces) lo cual va mucho más allá de la fortuna de encontrarse con un producto killer.

Lamento mucho su fallecimiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Jobs:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para no ensuciar el hilo lo spoileo



Spoiler



Sr. Nico, le pongo un thanks por sus dos últimos párrafos. Es cierto, el tipo era un genio de los negocios, si. Pero de ahí, a lo que nos venden los medios va un trecho largo. Lo que hizo fue bueno por que lo hizo antes y bien (fundamental para la industria) pero que hizo? 
- Ordenadores caros y bonitos
- Reproductores mp3 caros y bonitos
- Teléfonos caros y bonitos
- Tabletas dispositivos caros y bonitos para leer el HVEI35
Con esto ha conseguido una legión de _seguidores_ gafapastas dispuestos a pasar noches con el negro de zuloman por tener lo último de la marca de la manzana. 


PS: no se lo tomen a mal los leoncios y no me jodan mis SL desde sus lolifones! 
PS2: Zin acritúh, micer pollastre, ya zabe uhté


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Puff, y me puse corto ayer en Arcelor Mittal. Me van a dar hoy bien...


----------



## univac (6 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sé que no es buen día para hablar de Jobs, pero escuchando la radio parece que haya muerto la persona más fantástica de la historia de la humanidad. Cuando es un señor que renunció a su hija mintiendo sobre su esterilidad, que mintió y estafó a Wozniak, con el que nadie subía en el ascensor porque los que lo hacían acababan despedidos, que pese a ser ultra super mega millonario se negaba a donar...
> 
> Curioso su buena prensa comparado con Gates, que es el mayor filántropo de la historia de la humanidad.



Se llama carisma, liderazgo, genialidad, magnetismo....

Gates transmite tanto como una patata vieja

Creo que no he leido ni una sola reseña que ensalce la bondad de Jobs como persona en valores humanos. El tio era bastante capullo si, pero no se puede negar lo que ha logrado con su caracter. Veremos que sucede ahora con Apple...


----------



## univac (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Puff, y me puse corto ayer en Arcelor Mittal. Me van a dar hoy bien...



Yo entre largo esta mañana, con carga ligera adaptada a una gacela debil.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

Ojo, que no niego que Jobs fuera un genio (aunque jamás he tenido un producto Apple) o su importancia como figura en el mundo más allá de la simple tecnología. Pero quería poner un contrapunto al endiosamiento que se está llevando a cabo de él.


----------



## MariscosRecio (6 Oct 2011)

hoy si me saltaron los stop loss ya me desprendidos de rep y ebro vaya negociazo -400€

Ahora me he metido en compra con el ibex a 8545 veremos a ver....


----------



## faraico (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Y como anécdota contarles que VI A LAS PUTAS MAQUINAS TRATANDO DE ROBARME MI DINERO !! (lo juro, las vi!)
> 
> Estaba esperando que la cotización confirmara un rebote en el soporte y, cuando lo hizo y empezó a subir (debe haber habido poco gacelerio a esa hora y más que nada eran las maquinitas haciendo su trabajo) aprovecho y coloco un stop loss a unos cuatro centavos por debajo para proteger la posición en un punto en el que ya tenía ganancia.
> 
> ...




Usted pudo anular la orden, yo no.

Lo conté por aquí, compra a 5,87....SL en 5,76.

La bajaron a 5,759 y de ahí para arrriba hasta el dia de hoy.

2.000 acciones, ahora iría ganando 600 euros.

Como jode. :´(


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Respecto al SAN:

Hasta el momento están en el rango indicado pero, sin duda el "libreto" que están usando es uno diferente al que me imaginaba.

Es más similar al segundo escenario pepón más que al primero y, el desarrollo que está teniendo es más dubitativo del que me imaginaba encontrar.

Como no podía ser de otro modo NUNCA nos dejarán el juego facil estos cabrones. 

Visto lo visto (cambio de las reglas de juego) ya no me fio del todo en los escenarios presentados. De todos modos no los han roto aún... peeero, sin duda que hay otros parámetros en juego.


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> pero a lo que me refería es a que todos tenemos un determinado nivel en el que nos tiembla el labio a pesar de la buena cara y veo que el suyo está muy alto, al menos ante los ojos de estas humildes gacelas




Ah, "eso".... ya entiendo.

Yo opino que para poder dedicarse al trading, hay que reunir una serie de cualidades. Algunas se pueden entrenar, otras se pueden adquirir, y finalmente hay otras que - creo - o naces con ellas, o no las tienes.

En este último grupo está el "temblar el labio", que dice Ud. ; tradicionalmente, siempre me la ha sudado todo en la vida, no sé por qué, supongo que nací así.

Ya hace años, recuerdo como desesperaba a mis compañeros de facultad, porque cuando suspendía un examen, me la sudaba y no daba muestra ninguna de interés. Pero es que cuando lo aprobaba, me la sudaba también y no daba ninguna señal de alegría. Eso sería un "prólogo" de lo que vendría en tiempos posteriores. 

Años despues, en situaciones difíciles empresariales (falta de fondos, pleitos dudosos, pagos acuciantes y poco dinero en caja...) recuerdo a varios socios que he tenido a lo largo de mi vida empresarial, estar absolutamente atacados y nerviosos por esas situaciones, mientras yo me limitaba a encogerme de hombros. Joder, incluso uno de ellos desarrolló una úlcera de estómago a raíz de un problema gordo que tuvimos con un cliente, lo cual le ha marcado ya de por vida.

Así, puedo seguir citando muchos detalles.... recuerdo que de pequeño, ya mi abuela me llamaba "el hombre tranquilo" :o está claro que todo converge sobre una misma cualidad: absoluta indiferencia frente a las situaciones marroneras, chungas o de riesgo 

Similarmente, perder dinero - como cualquier situación marronera o de riesgo - no hace que me tiemble el pulso. Me es indiferente. No digo que por esto yo sea mejor o peor que nadie, simplemente no tengo ni idea del por qué, pero parece que he nacido así. Se extiende a todos los órdenes de mi vida, no sólo el profesional. 

Y sí, tiene Ud. razón: eso me ayuda, y mucho.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

Al hilo de lo de Pollastre... a mí es curioso que me da más alegría ganar dinero que tristeza perderlo. Perdí 20.000 en TRE y ni me inmuté al vender. Sin embargo llevo +3.500 en e.on y parezco un niño con juguetes nuevos!


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

¿Es hoy cuando, 'previsiblemente', se modifican los tipos de interés?


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2011)

en el libro de Elder "vivir del trading" hay una cita de un trader americano:

_si se sienta ud. en la mesa delante de mi mientras hago trading, no será capaz de decir si voy ganando o perdiendo 2.000 $ durante el dia_


hay que llegar a ese nivel


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es hoy cuando, 'previsiblemente', se modifican los tipos de interés?



Supuestamente.... ayer leí a un analisto, creo que fue en El Economista, que me hizo tela de gracia (y eso que ya es difícil que nos sorprendan a estas alturas).

Decía, más o menos con estas palabras exactas: "Mañana, el mercado no espera que el BCE baje tipos; sin embargo, ninguno lo descartamos".

Fascinante :XX:


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Supuestamente.... ayer leí a un analisto, creo que fue en El Economista, que me hizo tela de gracia (y eso que ya es difícil que nos sorprendan a estas alturas).
> 
> Decía, más o menos con estas palabras exactas: "Mañana, el mercado no espera que el BCE baje tipos; sin embargo, ninguno lo descartamos".
> 
> Fascinante :XX:



Es de risa, porque aunque supieramos qué dirá el BCE, tampoco serviría de nada, ya que pase lo que pase puede servir de excusa para tumbar o llevar a los cielos las bolsas, pero saber la hora que se dará la decisión viene bien para estar protegido contra el festival de volatilidad.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

Una pregunta, aún me quedan 800 euros de dividendos a cobrar estando exentos de retención. Sabiendo que he de conservarlos 2 meses para que se dé esta circunstancia... sólo me queda Ebro Foods y su dividendo a mediados de diciembre como opción. He visto que ha hecho dobre suelo en 12,39 y roto la resistencia de 13,17. Creo que si el IBEX acompaña tiene buena capacidad de revalorización. Sin embargo, ni sus ventas, ni su PER, ni su BPA... son brillantes. ¿Alguien la sigue?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

escenario de canal bajista ha ido atpc??. Me autolefeo al final del dia se asi es!
andamus a MMMMMMMM CCCCCCCC???


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

Por cierto Claca, BRILLANTE el timing con TRE.


----------



## aksarben (6 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta, aún me quedan 800 euros de dividendos a cobrar estando exentos de retención. Sabiendo que he de conservarlos 2 meses para que se dé esta circunstancia... sólo me queda Ebro Foods y su dividendo a mediados de diciembre como opción. He visto que ha hecho dobre suelo en 12,39 y roto la resistencia de 13,17. Creo que si el IBEX acompaña tiene buena capacidad de revalorización. Sin embargo, ni sus ventas, ni su PER, ni su BPA... son brillantes. ¿Alguien la sigue?



Sin entrar en valorar la empresa, que no la sigo, plantearse entrar en la que sea sólo por cobrar los 800 euros exentos restantes de dividendo, no parece buen plan.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Se agradece el esfuerzo, pero creo que está fuera de mi alcance, salvo con apalancamiento galáctico, y aún no estoy preparado para hacer operaciones con el más mínimo apalancamiento :cook:
> 
> 
> No, si lo entiendo, a otro nivel, el riesgo forma parte de mi trabajo, y es algo que se sabe antes de entrar, igual que el que entra en bolsa debería saber a lo que se expone; pero a lo que me refería es a que todos tenemos un determinado nivel en el que nos tiembla el labio a pesar de la buena cara y veo que el suyo está muy alto, al menos ante los ojos de estas humildes gacelas
> ...



Con menores o mayores posiciones es exactamente lo mismo. Quizá hasta con menores posiciones sea más fácil entrar y salir en valores "más pequeños".
Es el money management y la cantidad de viento en contra que se puede soportar .... lo que determina si un sistema supervive a largo plazo (+que gane más que pierda, en dinero no en aciertos).


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una pregunta, aún me quedan 800 euros de dividendos a cobrar estando exentos de retención. Sabiendo que he de conservarlos 2 meses para que se dé esta circunstancia... sólo me queda Ebro Foods y su dividendo a mediados de diciembre como opción. He visto que ha hecho dobre suelo en 12,39 y roto la resistencia de 13,17. Creo que si el IBEX acompaña tiene buena capacidad de revalorización. Sin embargo, ni sus ventas, ni su PER, ni su BPA... son brillantes. ¿Alguien la sigue?



Hummm, de cara a diciembre, muy probablemente ya habrá roto hacia arriba, pero ahora, como casi todos los valores, está en plena resistencia.


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

Cierro tienda de ultramarinos por hoy y adjunto ilustración salpicada de mis habituales chorradas (interpretación mandrilera debajo del gráfico); suerte a los artúricos y valerosos caballeros para el resto de la sesión:




El primer relevante ha sido desactivado en premarket (defusing); eso debería haber dado una pista sobre el hecho de que ya no iba a ser "relevante", como así ha ocurrido en el pepinazo "it's a trap".

Paralelamente, el thermal scan había dado pistas de suelo en donde está marcado como singularidad, pero esa es otra historia. Lo que interesa es que el relevante ha funcionado como suelo local una vez (ver punto "gazelle-class"). Mucho cuidado, porque no volverá a servir como punto de rebote, ese relevante está ya "quemado".

Más interesante para el resto de la sesión es la zona de resistencias superior, una convergencia a tres que da una zona de difícil superación. Eso sí, no apuesten su vida en esa zona, puesto que de producirse el típico y tocapelotas pelotazo por fundamentales ( "Nos, anunciamos que hemos encontrado una civilización alienígena que está dispuesta a invertir en deuda periférica griega") pues ya saben Uds. a qué están expuestos....


edit: apenas 60 segundos después de este post, pepinazo de 50 puntos y el precio se ha instalado en la zona proyectada Das Resistance; no se me van a quejar Uds. de timing hoy, ¿ verdad ? :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Se llama carisma, liderazgo, genialidad, magnetismo....
> 
> Gates transmite tanto como una patata vieja
> 
> Creo que no he leido ni una sola reseña que ensalce la bondad de Jobs como persona en valores humanos. El tio era bastante capullo si, pero no se puede negar lo que ha logrado con su caracter. Veremos que sucede ahora con Apple...



También se llama clarividencia. Tendrá sus fallos como todos, pero dá enviadia ver a alguien tan apasionado en lo que hace y que haya conseguido impactar tanto y para bien.

Desde luego, que le prefiero antes que a Pepiño y CIA. Steve no nos ha robado, nos ha facilitado la vida.


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto Claca, BRILLANTE el timing con TRE.



¿Ya has visto los gráficos, entonces? Fíjate que lo importante es que todo estaba "ahí", las ganas de entrar, por otra parte, las tenía cada cual, no el valor. Este, como GAS, MTS, TL5, SYV, etc, ha dejado pillados a muchos incautos en busca de la ganga, cuando en realidad el gráfico gritaba huir. Un cuchillo que cae no hay que intentar cogerlo y, si lo hacemos, con stops.


----------



## univac (6 Oct 2011)

A que hora dan el veredicto? a este paso 8800


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Sin entrar en valorar la empresa, que no la sigo, plantearse entrar en la que sea sólo por cobrar los 800 euros exentos restantes de dividendo, no parece buen plan.




Ya, ya... No sería por eso. Pero estoy buscando más valores y quería tener alguno español porque ya sabemos que cuando el chulibex tira para arriba, riete tú de DAX, CAC y demás mierdas. Y he reparado en lo de los dividendos y me he empezado a informar. Pero sólo entraría en mejores o iguales condiciones que con cualquier otro valor. Nunca sólo por eso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

SAN y TEF dan dividendos dentro de 3 semanas :fiufiu:


----------



## Yo2k1 (6 Oct 2011)

Esto se ha girado ya y nos vamos a alcistas? o es el ultimo tiro atrapa gacelas para irse a esos 7800? porque los 7000 de los pesimistas ya ni los veo en pintura, y los 6000 ya me parecen un sueño.
Esto ya se ha girado y todo ahora ira arriba? 
Por que la mayoria de los analisis siguen diciendo que naranjas, que nos vamos abajo, que si el ibex no subira mas de 1% en diciembre, que si vuelven los 7000 y pico, que si todo se va a ir a pique con la UE, grecia y demas.
Cambio de tendencia? Telefonica y SAN otra vez a maximos?
O sea hemos perdido el tren de comprar el z4?


----------



## faraico (6 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Esto se ha girado ya y nos vamos a alcistas? o es el ultimo tiro atrapa gacelas para irse a esos 7800? porque los 7000 de los pesimistas ya ni los veo en pintura, y los 6000 ya me parecen un sueño.
> Esto ya se ha girado y todo ahora ira arriba?
> Por que la mayoria de los analisis siguen diciendo que naranjas, que nos vamos abajo, que si el ibex no subira mas de 1% en diciembre, que si vuelven los 7000 y pico, que si todo se va a ir a pique con la UE, grecia y demas.
> Cambio de tendencia? Telefonica y SAN otra vez a maximos?
> O sea hemos perdido el tren de comprar el z4?



Jajaja, si alguien supiese la respuesta se haría multimillonario, así que a seguir con nuestra vida de gacelas:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Se podrán hacer escenarios o proyecciones, pero no se puede asegurar nada.

Ojo a Dexia, a ver si no va a ser el único banquito en quebrar.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Esto se ha girado ya y nos vamos a alcistas? o es el ultimo tiro atrapa gacelas para irse a esos 7800? porque los 7000 de los pesimistas ya ni los veo en pintura, y los 6000 ya me parecen un sueño.
> Esto ya se ha girado y todo ahora ira arriba?
> Por que la mayoria de los analisis siguen diciendo que naranjas, que nos vamos abajo, que si el ibex no subira mas de 1% en diciembre, que si vuelven los 7000 y pico, que si todo se va a ir a pique con la UE, grecia y demas.
> Cambio de tendencia? Telefonica y SAN otra vez a maximos?
> O sea hemos perdido el tren de comprar el z4?



[YOUTUBE]E-Rmx0aXga0[/YOUTUBE]

Con _animus iocandi_ y tal


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Jajaja, si alguien supiese la respuesta se haría multimillonario, así que a seguir con nuestra vida de gacelas:XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Se podrán hacer escenarios o proyecciones, pero no se puede asegurar nada.
> 
> *Ojo a Dexia, a ver si no va a ser el único banquito en quebrar.*



Eso da igual, la perraca de Merkel ya dijo ayer que cafe para todos. Eso si, no dijo ni mu sobre cuanto cafe hay que comprar ni sobre quién lo va a pagar. Aunque esta última cuestión me la huelo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Hosti tú, menudo tapón hay en SAN a 6,28; veo 1.400.000 acc a la venta ahí :

(Como se rompa esa resistencia, flipo... Mientras, ¿vamos cerrando posiciones largas? :fiufiu: )


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Me están dando por donde amargan los pepinos con Arcelor.


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hosti tú, menudo tapón hay en SAN a 6,28; veo 1.400.000 acc a la venta ahí :
> 
> (Como se rompa esa resistencia, flipo... Mientras, ¿vamos cerrando posiciones largas? :fiufiu: )



Ahí están los máximos anteriores (6,26 - 6,27). Tampoco son tantos títulos porque en un día de volumen, es una fracción .... y pudiera ser que los quiten.
Ahora ha superado por muy poquito la neck line de un HCH invertido con objetivo 1,2 euros más arriba. Pero tiene que confirmarlo.


----------



## univac (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]E-Rmx0aXga0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Con _animus iocandi_ y tal



Escena brutal, siempre me parto :XX:


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me están dando por donde amargan los pepinos con Arcelor.



Si no para donde está ahora, el objetivo son los 13,59 -activado con la superación de los 12,5-. Había que cerrar en apertura o buscar largos. Ahora tiene como resistencia el techo de un expansivo que se aprecia en diario, por eso está frenando, y aunque lo ha roto, todavía está en un rango aceptable de dilatación.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tampoco son tantos títulos porque en un día de volumen, es una fracción .... y pudiera ser que los quiten.



Sí, bueno, yo hay días que no muevo tanto, pero...

No, en serio, he visto días de >250MM de acciones de volumen, así que entiendo lo que quiere decir. De todos modos cuando lo puse eran un 10% de las acciones negociadas hasta ese momento, y por ahora ha retrocedido un 1% la cotización. Lo dejarán para otra embestida, supongo.


----------



## sirpask (6 Oct 2011)

Primer arreon bajista del dia.. amosa ver si las IBE no pierden el soporte de 5,17 y mañana atacamos el 5.3 

Desde Marzo no veia mi cartera de valores en verde... a durao poco, ya está en rojo... pero parece que la tendencia es alcista por lo menos hasta el fin de semana =).

USA viene verde... amos!!! que el oso guanero está invernando !!!


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

MTS:







A lo ya comentado, añado lo importante que es superar ese 61% fibo, que abriría la puerta a un nada despreciable 15% extra hasta los 16,30.

Edito: Modifico el gráfico con lo que hay seguro y nos dejamos de historias.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Ya has visto los gráficos, entonces? Fíjate que lo importante es que todo estaba "ahí", las ganas de entrar, por otra parte, las tenía cada cual, no el valor. Este, como GAS, MTS, TL5, SYV, etc, ha dejado pillados a muchos incautos en busca de la ganga, cuando en realidad el gráfico gritaba huir. Un cuchillo que cae no hay que intentar cogerlo y, si lo hacemos, con stops.



bueno yo me acojone permanezco en liquidez,  ¿este rebote esta llegando al final? veo todo resistencias


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí están los máximos anteriores (6,26 - 6,27). Tampoco son tantos títulos porque en un día de volumen, es una fracción .... y pudiera ser que los quiten.
> Ahora ha superado por muy poquito la neck line de un HCH invertido con objetivo 1,2 euros más arriba. Pero tiene que confirmarlo.



la confirmacion seria en ¿6.31?


----------



## sirpask (6 Oct 2011)

Malditos Leones y sus maquinitas.. a las 11,43 acaban de vender un huevo y parte de otro a 5,20...

A ver que rumbo toma esto de nuevo...


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> bueno yo me acojone permanezco en liquidez,  ¿este rebote esta llegando al final? veo todo resistencias



No tiene por qué. Hay otros factores a tener en cuenta a parte de las resistencias:

-Por primera vez tenemos un rebote con subidas sostenidas, sin distribución aparente.

-El pesimismo y las divergencias en diario pesan mucho, bastante más que las divergencias en horario.

Aún así, como uno es fiel a sus análisis, hasta que no vea las resistencias superadas claramente, yo no voy a considerar que estamos en "el" rebote, por lo que la opción de un último susto fuerte con noticia incluida sigue encima de la mesa.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Bueno,parece que salimos de minusvalias
70 € de plus,por lo menos ya no estamos en los 2500 de perdidas del lunes........


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No tiene por qué. Hay otros factores a tener en cuenta a parte de las resistencias:
> 
> -Por primera vez tenemos un rebote con subidas sostenidas, sin distribución aparente.
> 
> ...



que nivel nivel manejas para las resistencias ¿8800? y mi parece que hay lugar para un "susto" más


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que nivel nivel manejas para las resistencias ¿8800? y mi parece que hay lugar para un "susto" más



Como salte a 8800,que creo que no pero espero que si,va a dejar a la mitad de los foreros fuera del hilo durante algun largo tiempo........


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Cof cof... cof cof



> Segundo escenario pepón (probabilidad 55%)
> 
> Salida con gap hasta el entorno de los 6,20. Jugueteo a lo largo de la jornada en el rango 6,20-6,27, caída hasta los 6,18 en la pre-apertura usana con cierre en los ya citados 6,31 (en este caso más probables que el 6,27).


----------



## sirpask (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como salte a 8800,que creo que no pero espero que si,va a dejar a la mitad de los foreros fuera del hilo durante algun largo tiempo........



¿Por? ¿solo yo juego a largo aqui? XDD


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Por? ¿solo yo juego a largo aqui? XDD



Yo estoy larga en SAN, una parte a 6,07 y otra parte a 6,97 (inversor a largo plazo lo llaman...).


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Por? ¿solo yo juego a largo aqui? XDD



No,yo tambien voy de largo con 6000 san


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Cof cof... cof cof



¿




?


Faltan 2/3 del pronóstico aún


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy larga en SAN, una parte a 6,07 y otra parte a 6,97 (inversor a largo plazo lo llaman...).



Pues di tu media ponderada y ese es tu valor objetivo
Me parece a mi que los leoncios han visto una bolsa de gacelas a corto y se las estan papeando


----------



## Claca (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que nivel nivel manejas para las resistencias ¿8800? y mi parece que hay lugar para un "susto" más



Sí, probablemente es una referencia acertada. También podemos ayudarnos en el BUND. Más que un nivel mágico, es el cómo se hace.


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista... con MUCHO MENOS QUE ESO Maese Pollastre cierra su tienda de ultramarinos.

Un tercio de la sesión asegurada ?

Dame garantías de que se puede hacer esto TODOS los días y me vuelvo a vivir a España !



Si fuera tan sencillo !!

Hoy porque estaba cantado. Incluso ni era mi primer escenario (aunque los dos iban para el mismo lado en definitiva).

===

Dicho lo cual y hablando en serio: Por supuesto !, suerte de principiante !!


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues di tu media ponderada y ese es tu valor objetivo
> Me parece a mi que los leoncios han visto una bolsa de gacelas a corto y se las estan papeando



Mi media ponderada es 6,28, pero mi valor objetivo es 7, que es un número mágico y místico.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mi media ponderada es 6,28, pero mi valor objetivo es 7, que es un número mágico y místico.



Yo creo que hay una gran bolsa de gente esperando 7 para salir,y esperando 8 ni te cuento,tambien conozco gente en 10 con 4000 acc esperando salir,a estos ultimos creo que les quedan por lo menos 2 o 3 años minimo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues di tu media ponderada y ese es tu valor objetivo
> Me parece a mi que los leoncios han visto una bolsa de gacelas a corto y se las estan papeando



O bien Sr. votin se han retirado para que entren gacelillas a pastar. Según los informes del señor Mulder, si no me equivoco, los procesos gordos de acumulación los han estado haciendo sobre los 8miles. Que gacelas estén siendo mandriladas por ponerse cortos antes de tiempo, ni lo dude un instante. 
Pensé que el escenario era un canal bajista, de momento ha roto el techo del canal 1%. Así que todavía no lo descarto. La verdad es que, para mi es tarde lo de ponerme largo. Y esperar a confirmar la ruptura por arriba del techo del canal llevaría al índice a pasados los 874x (2% por encima del canal), demasiado cerca del 8834 que es donde tengo puesto el techo del lateral. Demasiado riesgo para tan poco beneficio. Ya habrá otra oportunidad.

A los que acertaron, felicitarles y a disfrutar las plusvis!


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Hay que pasar por muchos lugares aún Pecata pero, "ese" número está en 7,09 más exactamente. 

En el camino: *6,30 - 6,45 - 6,57*

Tengo la sensación de que quieren limpiar el camino de los bancos y, en ese caso, la zona del 7 se acercará rauda. Como se corresponde a la rápida caida, la cantidad de resistencias que hay por allí son más bien escasas (las que he citado).

Incluso puede que suban rápido para tener poca compañía de las gacelas y poder distribuir en aquella zona con alegria y enjundia -y grandes ganancias-.

El problema es que todo me hace sospechar que al cierre de hoy nos dejarán en una encrucijada (en la zona del 6,31) y habrá que ser valiente para tomar de decisión de quedarse abierto durante el fin de semana o liquidar.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O bien Sr. votin se han retirado para que entren gacelillas a pastar. Según los informes del señor Mulder, si no me equivoco, los procesos gordos de acumulación los han estado haciendo sobre los 8miles. Que gacelas estén siendo mandriladas por ponerse cortos antes de tiempo, ni lo dude un instante.
> Pensé que el escenario era un canal bajista, de momento ha roto el techo del canal 1%. Así que todavía no lo descarto. La verdad es que, para mi es tarde lo de ponerme largo. Y esperar a confirmar la ruptura por arriba del techo del canal llevaría al índice a pasados los 874x (2% por encima del canal), demasiado cerca del 8834 que es donde tengo puesto el techo del lateral. Demasiado riesgo para tan poco beneficio. Ya habrá otra oportunidad.
> 
> A los que acertaron, felicitarles y a disfrutar las plusvis!



No lo dude
Los leoncios saben de las ludopatias de las gacelillas y puede que se papeen
alguna hiena de paso ,tenga usted cuidado y sea prudente
si no lo ve claro no entre,mas vale esperar un par de meses y verlo claro que
entrar por el ansia de jugar y participar en la partida y perderlo todo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> El problema es que todo me hace sospechar que *al cierre de hoy* nos dejarán en una encrucijada (en la zona del 6,31) y habrá que ser valiente para tomar de decisión de *quedarse abierto durante el fin de semana* o liquidar.



¿Tiene en cuenta que hoy es jueves o me estoy perdiendo algo? :ouch:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Los que más suben hoy son los más históricamente guaneros:

Sacyr, Arcelor, Mediaset, Gamesa y Acerinox. La creme de la creme.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

La bolsa puede ser maravillosaaaa


----------



## The Replicant (6 Oct 2011)

BCE mantiene tipos


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

¿Qué ha pasado?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Velón rojo del IBEX, del DAX, de los futuros SP500, de... ::


----------



## Fraction (6 Oct 2011)

aaaaayyyyyy Tranchete..... que previsible......


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Oct 2011)

No ha pasado nada, circulen, circulen


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

Lo están dejado de caramelo para mañana


----------



## erpako (6 Oct 2011)

Y se está descontando un inminente acuerdo BM-FMI-Alemania, encerrados hoy.

Anda que si no sale nada ...

Y como el paro de mañana sorprenda negativamente.:|


----------



## Seren (6 Oct 2011)

Lo del BCE y Trichet es una verguenza y el principal culpable del desastre de la eurozona. Da igual que halla una serie de paises en peligro de quiebra, da igual que se rompa el euro, todo da igual con tal de mantener la inflacion.
Pero a ver sr. Trichet..., que vamos a crecimiento 0, que hay que bajar tipos, que hay que incentivar la economía, Pues bien que sigan trabajando para alemania que es lo unico que importa.


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

Buena hostia, -2200 Daxies en menos de tres minutos. Sólo porque el viejo chocho de Trichetto no ha querido reconocer públicamente que la cagó al subir tipos. De locos. 

El que no se tomase en serio la zona de "Das Resistance", me temo que ha tenido un ligero mal trago.







Ojo a la parte superior derecha del "thermal anal" - que diría chinazo_deslocalizador - , mostrando compras (color rojo) instantes antes del desplome. Dolor supremo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo están dejado de caramelo para mañana



Adoro su ambigüedad <3


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Lo del BCE y Trichet es una verguenza y el principal culpable del desastre de la eurozona. Da igual que halla una serie de paises en peligro de quiebra, da igual que se rompa el euro, todo da igual con tal de mantener la inflacion.
> Pero a ver sr. Trichet..., que vamos a crecimiento 0, que hay que bajar tipos, que hay que incentivar la economía, Pues bien que sigan trabajando para alemania que es lo unico que importa.



Estamos de acuerdo en que es un inútil integral, aunque los principales culpables son quienes crearon el BE con la única premisa de controlar la inflación, no estimular el crecimiento.

Igualmente es indiferente que los tipos estén al 2% o al 0%: no hay consumo, ni confianza, ni un solo euro para prestar ::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Adoro su ambigüedad <3



Perdón, es que tengo la imagen preinstalada hehe

Hablo para cortos y con perspectiva sobre los 102X en unos cuantos días. 

Que bonito aspecto guanista del euro, el verdadero pájaro en la mina, el pequeño ruiseñor de la bolsa


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista:

Donde dije "fin de semana" en realidad quise decir "para el viernes"... andaba distraido.

Pero, por otro lado ya tiene 2/3 de la sesión con los valores "cantados". Ahora viene el salto con la apertura de Wall Street y la duda si lo dejan en 6,27 o 6,31 (o Dios dirá).


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

¿dónde se puede escuchar a Juan Claudio Trichet


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Tengo "cargados" cortos para Telecirco.

¿Lo véis adecuado? ¿O será un error?


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tengo "cargados" cortos para Telecirco.
> 
> ¿Lo véis adecuado? ¿O será un error?


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2011)

Yo esperaría a mañana para poner cortos o al menos a que abran los yankis que le va a dar otro subidón al chuli.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Oct 2011)

De momento lo están tirando.


----------



## Caos (6 Oct 2011)

Tranchete le deja en bandeja al mercado un rally con dos medidas de liquidez brutales, pero el mercado se fija en un irrelevante anuncio de que no bajará los tipos (irrelevante porque los tipos afectan en la medida que hay una expansión del crédito, y mientras siga la insolvencia generalizada la tendencia va a ser la contraria, y ahora más con la contracción del gasto público y el agotamiento de la expansión en los países del núcleo que son los que más tiraban; también es cierto que dificulta los movimientos del interbancario, refinanciaciones etc. pero las otras medidas contra-restan esto). Se ve claramente que estamos en un equilibrio metaestable delicado y que se puede ir a hacer puñetas a la mínima de cambio.

Un mercado sano no reaccionaría así ante lo que ha dicho Tranchete (aunque las medidas de liquidez probablemente ya estaban descontadas). 40.000 mill. de líquido, gran parte sin esterilizar, para comprar basura ¿y esto no anima al mercado al alza? Y la extensión de operaciones de refinanciación de 12 y 13 meses en Octubre y Diciembre respectivamente.

¿Si toda esta basura ya estaba descontada del precio en cuanto haya una mala noticia de verdad que va a pasar? En USA saldrán datos de desempleo y se esperan peores que en semanas anteriores, pero mientras no sean sensiblemente peores no creo que afecte demasiado (aunque los anuncios de reducción de plantillas se elevan ahora mismo a cifras no vistas desde Marzo de 2009, hay que esperar que ello se traslade a acciones concretas), también se reduce la actividad hipotecaria respecto a semanas anteriores. 

En el SP se empieza a dibujar un nuevo canal bajista con mayor pendiente que el anterior, a lo que tendremos que esperar confirmación si da un giro hoy o mañana a no más tardar (en el gráfico éste se ve a lo que me refiero).







Y en algún momento se acabarán las noticias para manipular el mercado, que los creadores de mercado estén cargando opciones put cuando hay _"short squeezes"_ y se reduce la volatilidad teórica para venderla en las bajadas es una indicación de que no se espera una vuelta importante del mercado y la tendencia primaria sigue intacta.


----------



## atlanterra (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


>



Perdona la indiscrección,

¿operas con CFD's?


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> Perdona la indiscrección,
> 
> ¿operas con CFD's?



No
Solo voy a medio-largo
me da yu-yu la ludopatia que produce,aunque puede que caiga en el lado oscuro::::


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2011)

Pues los futuros yankis bajando, mi corto al SP de ayer que llegó a perder 1000€ ya está en positivo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Debería haber metido los cortos a Telecirco.


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2011)

Sí llevarías un 2% casi, pero si no lo has metido no ha sido por votin y por mi seguro 

Cerraste el de arcelol o lo mantienes?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Sí llevarías un 2% casi, pero si no lo has metido no ha sido por votin y por mi seguro
> 
> Cerraste el de arcelol o lo mantienes?



Gracias por el interés. Lo mantengo, con menores pérdidas. 
Me tientan ahora unos cortos en Gamesa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si pudiera poner usted un *thermal anal* de esos que usted maneja cuando tenga tiempo se lo agradecería. Más que anda para grabar en el subconsciente lo cabrones que pueden ser estos leoncios.





pollastre dijo:


> Buena hostia, -2200 Daxies en menos de tres minutos. Sólo porque el viejo chocho de Trichetto no ha querido reconocer públicamente que la cagó al subir tipos. De locos.
> 
> El que no se tomase en serio la zona de "Das Resistance", me temo que ha tenido un ligero mal trago.
> 
> ...



Eh! no me quite méritos quevedianos!

PS: Si el gran Chinito_deslocalizador ya la usó antes, banénme!


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Al final me tentareis con el lado oscuro de la bolsa, y no quiero.....
podemos empezar bien y terminar en un solo dia peor que el pollastre....


----------



## jcfdez (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tengo "cargados" cortos para Telecirco.
> 
> ¿Lo véis adecuado? ¿O será un error?



No lo veo muy factible, de momento recortará algo, pero si trazas una línea desde el mínimo del día 23-9 que pase por el mínimo del 4-10 verás que este último es creciente, por lo que no creo que pasara esa línea así por las buenas...pero todo dependerá de si el guano reaparece en los próximos días.


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2011)

telecirco ya ha subido otro 1% así que el corto era muy corto 2% el SP.

Y gamesa estamos igual yo no metería hoy, de hecho no lo hago ni en el simulador, tb mantengo el de arcelol ahora mismo perdidas despreciables.


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Oct 2011)

Corto en Apple desde el inicio


----------



## Fraction (6 Oct 2011)

'Casi pude tocar el toro con las manos' 'Maldito Trichet'


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la confirmacion seria en ¿6.31?



Sí pero sería recomendable una vela potente con volumen y un stop muy ajustado porque el mercado está como una hoja en el aire (entendiendo como aire a las noticias de los perroflautas).


----------



## Janus (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tengo "cargados" cortos para Telecirco.
> 
> ¿Lo véis adecuado? ¿O será un error?



Te pueden liquidar en un pis pas!


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> podemos empezar bien y terminar en un solo dia peor que el pollastre....



[......] :fiufiu::fiufiu:

No hay mal que cien años dure, Sr. Votín... ni minusvalías que perduren más de 24 horas.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

El euro vuelve al alza

Mal asunto para los cortos, de momento no hacer nada, mucho mejor.


----------



## Visilleras (6 Oct 2011)

El Dow Jones va p'arriba






Me cago en la leche Merche, así no hay quien se ponga corto...


----------



## erpako (6 Oct 2011)

La lógica me dice que debería haber recogida de beneficios, ante el paro del viernes. Pero ocurrirá lo contrario; uno ya está acostumbrado.::


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> [......] :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> No hay mal que cien años dure, Sr. Votín... ni minusvalías que perduren más de 24 horas.



No creo
Yo entre con SAN a 6,20 y llevo toda la semana en rojo
Cuando el ambiente esta exento del tema politico acertaras con tus graficas,mientras es un juego mas
peor que mas porque intentamos utilizar la logica en una matriz n-dimensional 
sin saber ni cuantas ecuaciones hay ni cuantas variables
eso en econometria es una pillada con probabilidad mayor al 95%
Luego no es planteable
Mejor el largo,siempre tendras mas oportunidades


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Pues Telecirco se dispara, señores.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

Dexia
Suspendido de cotización y además mucha presión sobre los bonos belgas


----------



## sirpask (6 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Dexia
> Suspendido de cotización y además mucha presión sobre los bonos belgas



¿pero Bélgica no habia sido comprada ya por Francia?, Por que antes que se inventara la palabra PIIGS, se sacó la B por que Francia se hacia totalmente responsable de ella.

mmm... que raro que ahora que el pais Galo a visto que no hacen mas que soltar pasta a los de la palabra maldita, empiece a caer Belgica tambien... :fiufiu:


----------



## poderoso (6 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿pero Bélgica no habia sido comprada ya por Francia?, Por que antes que se inventara la palabra PIIGS, se sacó la B por que Francia se hacia totalmente responsable de ella.
> 
> mmm... que raro que ahora que el pais Galo a visto que no hacen mas que soltar pasta a los de la palabra maldita, empiece a caer Belgica tambien... :fiufiu:



solo el sur,el norte(flanders) a comprado hollanda y asi sale mas rendable


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Telecirco muy arriba e Inditex abajo. Que mundo más loco.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Sí pero sería recomendable una vela potente con volumen y un stop muy ajustado porque el mercado está como una hoja en el aire (entendiendo como aire a las noticias de los perroflautas).



ahora mismo esta raquìtico, 6.23€, el stop sería suficiente con 1.5%


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

joer el SP raquítico lleva 10 minutos en 1147, y los europeos sostenidos de forma "artifial"

ahora espabila el SP


----------



## sirpask (6 Oct 2011)

Dios IBE.. atacando el 5,23 hoy, que arreon acaba de pegar, mmm.. cagonto... mañana ¿despertaran al oso guanero? qque suba pero sin hacer tanto ruido jeje


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Telecirco muy arriba e Inditex abajo. Que mundo más loco.



Si te la juegas corto con telahinco te quedas sin un duro::


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Bueno muchachos... hoy ganar dinero con SAN fue más sencillo que pescar en un barril.

Ojalá todos los días fueran así de sencillos.

Y salvo por unas pequeñas distorsiones producto de la reacción al discurso de Trichet, tuvieron los datos a primera hora.

No me lo agradezcan. Es un sacerdocio.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Dios IBE.. atacando el 5,23 hoy, que arreon acaba de pegar, mmm.. cagonto... mañana ¿despertaran al oso guanero? qque suba pero sin hacer tanto ruido jeje



Impagables estos momentos en que en los ultimos minutos del cierre de la bolsa se ven pasar TODOS LEONCIOS por la sabana,en manada buscando a las gacelillas que han huido::::


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno muchachos... hoy ganar dinero con SAN fue más sencillo que pescar en un barril.
> 
> Ojalá todos los días fueran así de sencillos.
> 
> ...



muy bueno Nico felicidades por las plusvis, yo no me atrevi a entrar:cook:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno muchachos... hoy ganar dinero con SAN fue más sencillo que pescar en un barril.
> 
> Ojalá todos los días fueran así de sencillos.
> 
> ...



Pues se agradecería mucho si nos explicase porque era tan sencillo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, para que quede por escrito.
> SP llega mañana las 19:00 a los 1161.
> ¿Por que?
> 
> ...



Tic-Tac Tic-Tac


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pues se agradecería mucho si nos explicase porque era tan sencillo.



Sigo viendo raro 1 orden de compra por 13 millones y otra de venta tambien por lo mismo ,como puse en mis imagenes
¿alguien me lo puede explicar?

hoy se ha portado el SAN ,mi primer cierre en verde con 360 euros de plusvalias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sigo viendo raro 1 orden de compra por 13 millones y otra de venta tambien por lo mismo ,como puse en mis imagenes
> ¿alguien me lo puede explicar?
> 
> hoy se ha portado el SAN ,mi primer cierre en verde con 360 euros de plusvalias



Los maestros del foro le sabrán responder mejor. Pero creo que esas son las operaciones hechas en la subasta de clausura (comúnmente llamada robastra). Como no tengo muy claro como funcionan ni la subasta de clausura ni la de cierre. San google!

Bolsas: ¿Cómo funcionan las subastas de apertura y de cierre?


Lo pego:

_La regla general que siguen la mayoría de las Bolsas es buscar el máximo volumen ejecutable a un determinado precio. Durante la subasta, la gente irá introduciendo ordenes, limitadas y a mercado, junto con los volúmenes correspondientes.

Según van introduciéndose las ordenes, se identifica cuál es el precio al que un mayor numero de títulos se pueden cruzar, y normalmente se determina un precio indicativo de cómo viene la subasta.

El precio lo establecerán las ordenes limitadas y las ordenes a mercado se ejecutarán al precio al que salga la subasta.

Una vez que esta determinado el precio al que saldrá la subasta, definido por el máximo volumen ejecutable a ese nivel, tendrán prioridad en la ejecución las ordenes a mercado, y para las ordenes limitadas regirá el binomio precio-tiempo, las de un precio mejor iran primero y dentro del mismo precio, las que se introdujeron con anterioridad tienen preferencia.

Las ordenes limitadas que queden fuera de los limites del precio final de la subasta no se ejecutaran, ordenes de venta con precio superior u ordenes de compra con precio inferior al precio definitivo._


----------



## sirpask (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Impagables estos momentos en que en los ultimos minutos del cierre de la bolsa se ven pasar TODOS LEONCIOS por la sabana,en manada buscando a las gacelillas que han huido::::



Porfavor!!!!!, explicame esas 4 fotos sobre todo la ultima !!! he visto un 6,34 en mi pantallina menos avanzada y que me he quedado acojonao!!!!
pero no se que significaba... ¿los leones habian entrado a comprar a largo?? Coño... ¿habian entrado gacelas a 6,23 en corto? juajuaju


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Por lo que parece, aunque en el broker salga 1 operación, en realidad pueden ser miles de ellas, que se ejecutan todas a ese precio.



sirpask dijo:


> Porfavor!!!!!, explicame esas 4 fotos sobre todo la ultima !!! he visto un 6,34 en mi pantallina menos avanzada y que me he quedado acojonao!!!!
> pero no se que significaba... ¿los leones habian entrado a comprar a largo?? Coño... ¿habian entrado gacelas a 6,23 en corto? juajuaju



Eso puede significar que una legión de gacelas ha entrado a ese precio. Lo único que puedo ver (que alguien me corrija si no es correcto, por favor) es que el día de hoy ha estado dominado por las gacelas, salvo en el inicio de la sesión en los que los leoncios han soltado papel.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por lo que parece, aunque en el broker salga 1 operación, en realidad pueden ser miles de ellas, que se ejecutan todas a ese precio.



No se
Ej mu raro
Supongo que para una explicacion muy clara seria necesaria la intervencion de pollastre


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Oct 2011)

final de SAN:

17:35 6,27 71.210.347,00 
17:35 6,27 59.728.069,00 
17:34 6,26 55.883.521,00 
17:33 6,26 55.883.521,00 
17:32 6,26 55.883.521,00 
17:31 6,26 55.883.521,00


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> final de SAN:
> 
> 17:35 6,27 71.210.347,00
> 17:35 6,27 59.728.069,00
> ...



En un minuto han pasado 16 millones de acciones
Eso no es un leoncio,es toda la manada
Pues ya sabeis ,la tendencia para mañana
Han comido todo el dia ,haciendo un grafico en U para volver al precio inicial de salida de la mañana y con tendencia a subir mañana si el SP500 no sale rojo

PD
En el ultimo segundo ha salido una orden de compra de 360.000 acciones a 6.265 contra una de venta de 1841 titulos a 6.268 que no se termino
Alguien estara cabreado mañana por la mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Sr. Votin lea mi comentario anterior, he añadido algo. Lea la explicación de en que consiste la subasta de clausura. No es una orden, son muchas. Gacelas-hienas [sic]-leoncios. 
En mi comentario anterior, hablaba solo del SAN. Para el ibex, espero el análisis de Mulder.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Oct 2011)

Esperando el comentario de Nico en el que nos explique porque era tan obvio ganar dinero con SAN.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Votin lea mi comentario anterior, he añadido algo. Lea la explicación de en que consiste la subasta de clausura. No es una orden, son muchas. Gacelas-hienas [sic]-leoncios.
> En mi comentario anterior, hablaba solo del SAN. Para el ibex, espero el análisis de Mulder.



¿Y todos esperan el ultimo minuto de cierre?
Hay miles de gacelas esperando las 5.34 para actuar??como en Ebay subastas??
Disculpe mi ignorancia soy neofito en estos lares bursatiles y quiero aprender


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> final de SAN:
> 
> 17:35 6,27 71.210.347,00
> 17:35 6,27 59.728.069,00
> ...



perdona ¿qué plataforma utilizas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Esperando el comentario de Nico en el que nos explique porque era tan obvio ganar dinero con SAN.



Es obvio para los iniciados. Si se lo explicase sin haber pasado antes por los pertinentes rituales de iniciación de la iglesia claquiana, su mente no lo soportaria. Caería en una espiral de locura que le llevaría a ir irreversiblemente de por vida a ...

...



....



.....


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

La subasta (o post-cierre) es un proceso en el que se cruzan todas las órdenes susceptibles de ser ejecutadas dentro de los parámetros técnicos establecidos para ese procedimiento.

En la práctica la usan los leoncios para compensar sus cuentas y calzar sus posiciones. De paso practican el último robo del día.

El volumen que se cruza es muy alto porque básicamente es territorio de "institucionales" y cierres técnicos y promedios y carteras.

Muchos no pueden meter una orden de 3 millones de euros durante la sesión porque distorsionaría el precio pero, si espera la subasta, una vez que conoce el "valor de corte" y si tiene contrapartida para esa cantidad puede ejecutar su orden sin problema.

También existe el PRE-MARKET donde hay una subasta similar para la apertura y es donde realizan el mayor expolio del día (los famosos gaps que tan complicado hacen que te quedes abierto o con stops muy ceñidos).

Este es un "casino" (?) en el que la banca tiene el 0, el doble 00 y donde le dejan acomodar las bolas en la ruleta después de cada tiro. 

Ese escenario tan desbalanceado es el que termina dando emoción al juego... si fuera "el mercado" sería tan lógico que habría muy pocas oportunidades de lograr diferencias de valor -salvo por cambio en los fundamentales-. Al ser un club de trileros, casi que se convierte en un juego sorpresa (en el corto plazo) con cierta racionalidad (en rangos mayores de tiempo).


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Esperando el comentario de Nico en el que nos explique porque era tan obvio ganar dinero con SAN.



*Mr. Brightside:*

Se me ha adelantado el pirata Guybrush en la explicación.

Si no participas de los rituales y la fe claquista, la explicación es casi imposible.

Luego de que te conviertas a la fe verdadera y te sean develados los arcanos, no necesitarás más explicaciones.

Te sugiero que inicies tu período de "pesar y penitencia" y esperes el llamado.

- Cómo sabrás que te han llamado ?

Eso se sabe cuando lo recibes. Imposible de explicar.


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2011)

Ya más en serio.

Yo sigo la acción de SAN únicamente. Me he concentrado en UNA acción para aprender a fondo su mecanismo y luego poder operar con otras.

SAN tiene la ventaja de que muchos de los comentarios que acá se hacen sobre el IBEX son aplicables en gran medida porque se trata de cotizaciones bastante aproximadas.

Tras mucho tiempo de operar con ella le vas conociendo las "mañas" a los custodios (todas las acciones tienen unos operadores que las cuidan en su cotización y otorgan liquidez y que son los MARKET MAKERS).

A eso le sumas que hoy había una altísima posibilidad de abrir a la suba (por el cierre de Wall Street) y teniendo analizados los soportes y resistencias (que hoy había dos muy importantes en juego) ya podías esbozar cómo podría ser la sesión.

Salió calcada en la apertura y cierre y "casi" calcada en su desarrollo con 2/3 de la sesión absolutamente fieles al libreto.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno muchachos... hoy ganar dinero con SAN fue más sencillo que pescar en un barril.
> 
> Ojalá todos los días fueran así de sencillos.
> 
> ...



No sólo se lo agradezco, sino que se lo reconozco. Siento haber puesto en duda sus palabras, es sólo que hoy no podía operar por un tema de transferencias y me jorobaba que tuviera razón )



VOTIN dijo:


> Sigo viendo raro 1 orden de compra por 13 millones y otra de venta tambien por lo mismo ,como puse en mis imagenes
> ¿alguien me lo puede explicar?



Si te fijas están la compra y la venta al mismo precio.

Es la subasta, se van aceptando órdenes de compra y de venta, y se muestra el precio al que se cruzarían más operaciones. Cuando acaba la subasta (una vez finalizado el periodo de 5 minutos que empieza a las 17:30, y unos segundos más de forma aleatoria) se toma el precio al que se encuentra en ese momento y se cruzan todas las acumuladas en ese nivel. (Un resumen tosco sería ese)

Para ponerle alguna cifra, si tu hubieras puesto a la venta tus acciones en la subasta con una orden de venta a 6,20 y el precio al que se cruzan más operaciones es 6,265, al finalizar la subasta tu orden se ejecuta a 6,265, aunque durante la subasta hubiera habido momentos en que el cruce se marcara en 6,23 o 6,19 incluso.

Si hubieras puesto la orden a 6,27, durante la subasta quizá haya habido momentos en que había más volumen por encima, pero al final, cerrando en 6,265, no hubieras vendido.


----------



## Mulder (6 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy a media mañana he tenido problemas y se me ha cortado la conexión durante un pequeño rato pero lo suficiente como para no tener muy claro que hacían los leoncios esta mañana en el mercado. Pero desde antes de las 12 si lo he visto claro y todo ha funcionado bien de nuevo, el caso es que no se quien ha sido el culpable porque he estado fuera, por la tarde me he dedicado a leer las varias páginas que genera este hilo hoy en día incluso con tendencia alcista 

Poco antes de las 12 los leoncios se han puesto muy bajistas y han empezado a vender con cierta fuerza, a las 13:45 han vendido un paquete de 143 contratos, pero a partir de las 13:50 han empezado a comprar y a comprar, llegando a comerse unos 172 contratos a las 14:40 y 101 contratos a las 16:30, así hasta el final de sesión.

En subasta han comprado y vendido pero al final el saldo prácticamente no ha variado.

El medio resumen de hoy es que sigo viendo muchas compras y muy fuertes, aunque hay que decir que cuando sueltan también lo hacen con alegría pero parecen hacerlo a mitad de sesión para volver a comprar barato y seguir subiendo de nuevo, la subasta no nos da pistas, pero el saldo diario se ha doblado desde el mínimo que han hecho a las 13:50 y además el precio ha vuelto a terminar pegado a máximos, creo que no hay más que discutir, los leoncios siguen alcistas y punto.


----------



## bmbnct (6 Oct 2011)

SP cerca del techo del canal. Habrá fuegos artificiales? (nunca mejor dicho :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

No es que haya millones de gacelas esperando para actuar a esa hora. Imagine que 100000 gacelas tienen una orden de venta por un volumen de 8M de acciones, digamos pues en 6,26€. Y las ordenes de venta las ejecuta el broker HdlGP. Otro MC, tiene 666 gacelones que compran acciones a 6,22€ por volumen de 1M.
Pues estos acuden a la subasta y dicen:

- HdlGP: vendo 8M de acciones a este precio ¿hay contrapartida? NO se pasa al siguiente
- MC; compro 1M por tanto. ¿la hay? Si . 
Precio fijado de la clausura 6.22€. 
Primero entran las órdenes a mercado y luego las limitadas.

Espero que te quede claro (y no te lie más)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, para que quede por escrito.
> SP llega mañana las 19:00 a los 1161.
> ¿Por que?
> 
> ...



[RafaXL mode on]
Puto SP! 
No me jodas! que ha tocado ya dos veces los 1159.x !!!

Yo quiero los 1161!!!!!







edito: Come on leoncios! 10 minutos de locura subida de 7 puntos, mandrilada a los cortos, luego a los largos y para abajo solitos!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [RafaXL mode on]
> Puto SP!
> No me jodas! que ha tocado ya dos veces los 1159.x !!!
> 
> Yo quiero los 1161!!!!!



Veo un piquillo 15 minutos antes de las 18h en 1160.15, a mi me vale para ponerle la vitola de gurú del día, a medias con Nico 


PD: Veo que decía que eran "pruebas con AT", le recomiendo un truquillo muy elemental de dibujo técnico (tanto que no solía colar, claro  ) se llama _teorema del punto "gordo"_, en el caso de su AT sería de la línea gorda. Creo que es autoexplicativo... pero he encontraro una definición en la frikipedia :XX:

"Este teorema, puede resumirse y simplificarse con el siguiente enunciado: Si una recta tiene que pasar por un punto, y otra no pasa, se hace el punto mas gordo hasta que pase y ya está. "

Teorema del punto gordo - La Frikipedia

Vaya, leyendo un poco más abajo he encontrado esto:



> Esta relacionado con el *teorema de la recta astuta*, que dice que si una recta tiene que pasar por varios puntos, y esos puntos no están alineados pero deberían estarlo, se hace la recta más gruesa y entonces ya pasa por todos. El teorema también sostiene que cuanto más se va acercando la recta a dicho punto, el punto incrementa su diámetro de forma proporcional a la distancia que le separa de la recta, acotando por el límite de la Proporción Hawkínea.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Veo un piquillo 15 minutos antes de las 18h en 1160.15, a mi me vale para ponerle la vitola de gurú del día a medias con Nico



No,no,no! Hay que ser precisos! O se clava el resultado o no vale nada! ::
Para futuros he aprendido una cosa. 
El precio tiene una inercia. Cuando dejan de empujarle (quien sea) pierde velocidad, y tanto la pendiente que sigue como la altura esperada disminuyen. 
Pero vamos. Seguiré probando el método a ver si funciona de nuevo .
Ahora habré de estudiar purqué!

edito: Sr. optimista, lo malo es que aqui el punto gordo separa el quedarte fuera o dentro. El otro día quedé fuera en DAX 5164 por stop loss mal colocado .... 

no se si :´( o :XX:

C'est la vie!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edito: Sr. optimista, lo malo es que aqui *el punto gordo separa el quedarte fuera o dentro*. El otro día quedé fuera en DAX 5164 por stop loss mal colocado ....
> 
> no se si :´( o :XX:
> 
> C'est la vie!



No sé si es aplicable en casos como este, pero yo añadiría un *coeficiente de seguridad* a sus cálculos y/o AT.

(El típico "que el último chavo lo gane otro", pero dicho finamente  )


PD: A las 19h estaba a 1155.25. ¿El timing era importante o valía para toda la sesión?


----------



## J-Z (6 Oct 2011)

Parece que al final trinchete les ha dado alas con nuevamente humo del bueno, y pepón ha vuelto, mañana romperá el 8800 y a saber hasta donde llega, a mi no me pillan me espero al oso guanoso con la quiebra de Grecia y de algún banquito (francés a ser posible) de estos que hoy están tan contentos, espararé aquí sentado con mis demos y en liquidez hasta bajar de 8000, aunque igual me estreno como debe ser con un corto 

Las noticias macro siguen siendo pésimas (en España en concreto ni te cuento) los parches acaban por dejar un hueco mayor que el que taparon provisionalmente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdona ¿qué plataforma utilizas?



una mierrrrrrda, por favor no os riais de mi: INVERSIS:´(

por?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No sé si es aplicable en casos como este, pero yo añadiría un *coeficiente de seguridad* a sus cálculos y/o AT.
> 
> (El típico "que el último chavo lo gane otro", pero dicho finamente  )
> 
> ...



EL timing era importante pero no lo más importante, me daba un punto de giro, y posiblemente una buena entrada. Si esos 1260,x son máximo de sesión, no seria un fracaso del todo. Ya veremos como va esto. Supongo que habrá que aplicar lo que dicen los que de esto saben. Nivel primero, timing secundario. Aunque hubiera estado bien que se hubiesen juntado nivel y timing, verdad????




j-z dijo:


> Parece que al final trinchete les ha dado alas con nuevamente humo del bueno, y pepón ha vuelto, mañana romperá el 8800 y a saber hasta donde llega, a mi no me pillan me espero al oso guanoso con la quiebra de Grecia y de algún banquito (francés a ser posible) de estos que hoy están tan contentos, espararé aquí sentado con mis demos y en liquidez hasta bajar de 8000, aunque igual me estreno como debe ser con un corto
> 
> Las noticias macro siguen siendo pésimas (en España en concreto ni te cuento) los parches acaban por dejar un hueco mayor que el que taparon provisionalmente.



Está usted entrando en el lado oscuro.... cuando pruebe las mieles de ganar dinero yendo corto nada será lo mismo ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> EL timing era importante, porque me daba el punto de giro. Si esos 1260,x son máximo de sesión, no seria un fracaso del todo. Ya veremos como va esto.



Ahá, lo había tomado como el máximo intradiario, por eso dije lo del último chavo. Por ahora va bien, ya veremos a las 21:30 si lo ponen en órbita otra vez 

Si hubiese juntado nivel y timing hubiera sido místico, _quicir_ mítico.


----------



## Manu_alcala (6 Oct 2011)

Al final el malvado RobotNick va a tener razón y nos vamos a los 10.000. Vaya puntería la mía, largo en SAN en la caída y corto en TEF en la subida...


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Oct 2011)

Hoy no va a romper, vayan poniéndose cortos, que la oportunidad se va


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Al final el malvado RobotNick va a tener razón y nos vamos a los 10.000.



El con su misticismo y, de manera algo más razonada las cosas a su cauce con su recuento de ondas, que dibuja dos gráficas que se acercan mucho a los 10000 para fin de año.



Manu_alcala dijo:


> Vaya puntería la mía, largo en SAN en la caída y corto en TEF en la subida...



Pues sí, si eso vaya cambiando de avatar...







PD: A mi me pasó lo mismo en julio con SAN, y ahora me he perdido parte de la subida.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

De momento todo sigue bastante pepon. Ha tenido un momento crítico a favor de los cortos al principio de la apertura usana pero lo ha resuelto bastante bien.

Hoy estarán cambiándose papelitos entre leones y gacelas y mañana puede que hagan un movimiento más que interesante. Yo mientras que no aparezca un Gandalf claro me quedo quietecito.

El euro también ha recuperado como un campeón


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Oct 2011)




----------



## dj-mesa (6 Oct 2011)

La otra visión seria


----------



## Caos (6 Oct 2011)

No os excitéis  De momento sólo tenemos máximos menores a los de la semana pasada y mínimos menores a los de la semana pasada. El objetivo a romper con firmeza hoy por parte del SP es 1164-63, la semana pasada se llego a romper aunque temporalmente la media móvil de 20 días. De momento ni si quiera ha pasado de 1160.

La sorpresa de hoy han sido las materias primas, pero en especial el crudo (que ha continuado su paseillo nocturno durante el día) y la plata que han pegado sendos subidones, pero de nuevo, siguen estando por debajo de los máximos de la semana pasada. La plata puede que esté en proceso de hacer suelo así que voy a reducir las posiciones cortas que me quedan como hice con el oro en su día porque no me fío demasiado (aún así mi perspectiva sigue siendo bajista para la plata, pero prefiero llevar cautela).

Se relajan los mercados de crédito y otros indicadores de los que no hablaré aquí, y se ve la intervención de los bancos centrales en el mercado de deuda pública, pero nada de esto es definitivo. Recordar que el camino a Roma (el suelo) nunca es recto, pero hay que alejarse de las gráficas intradía o semanales para ver las cosas con más claridad. Y ahora ya mejora el sentimiento y la gente hablando de rally, desde Agosto hemos visto esto ya varias veces (subidas de 3-5 días) y siempre ha acabado igual.

Los mercados Europeos supongo que extenderán las alzas durante la primera mitad de la sesión, pero veremos el gas que queda, mañana si no pasa nada raro podría ser el reversal en USA.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Oct 2011)

Hace una semana fue BBVA ahora...

Santander ampliará capital por 1.100 millones para retribuir al accionista - elEconomista.es


----------



## Fran200 (6 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes señores, les acompaño hasta el cierre de USA.

He tenido unos días de lucha en el Dax (si me he cambiado de chaqueta) y para información de señor Pollastre, ayer fue un día como la seda, pocas entradas objetivos cumplidos. Hoy aproximadamente 5 veces más entradas para conseguir lo mismo.

El Ibex ha cumplido como un campeón y no ha habido que prestarle más atenciones. (A alguno le pegue el chivatazo de las sesiones lunes y martes (el sr. chinito lo puede adivinar, (me han hablado de Vd.))

Ahora con el SP no les digo dirección para no influirles...de momento en positivo:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (6 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> He tenido unos días de lucha en el Dax (si me he cambiado de chaqueta) y para información de señor Pollastre, ayer fue un día como la seda, pocas entradas objetivos cumplidos.




Je, pues yo hoy he tenido que dedicar el día a arreglar la mala sesión que tuve ayer. Balance de las últimas 48 horas: saldo cero, dos días perdidos y mañana seguimos. Circulen, nada que ver ::


----------



## Fran200 (6 Oct 2011)

Bueno de estas cosas también se aprende. Estoy Out, ajuste de StPr casi al cierre y me arrastran, con mucha gratitud por mi parte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Pues nada, como siempre, dejándolo en tierra de nadie.
[mode rafaXL on]
MAlditos gusanos hdlgp!!!!!
[mode rafaXL off]
[Mode _I chin_ on]
Si habemus fortia 1217 SP
Si habemus cagalera en una semana 1143.
[Mode _I chin_ off]


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Je, pues yo hoy he tenido que dedicar el día a arreglar la mala sesión que tuve ayer. Balance de las últimas 48 horas: saldo cero, dos días perdidos y mañana seguimos. Circulen, nada que ver ::



no nos dice nada para mañana, maese pollastre, si está fran por aquí es que vendra pepón


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Bueno de estas cosas también se aprende. Estoy Out, ajuste de StPr casi al cierre y me arrastran, con mucha gratitud por mi parte.



su perfil tiene deshabilitado mensajes privados


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

Vaya última horita usana... Y obviamente, con el saludo de Fran correspondiente...


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

Claca que nos puedes contar del SAN y MTS la ves con fuerza para llegar a 13.59
PD: IBE no se encuentra en resistencias


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

No manden privados señores, que los nicks generan anonimato y nos queremos enterar todos!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

Mañana veré si he entendido bien...


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2011)

No hay manera.

Mientras los políticastros tengan vía libre para mantener a los putos bancos, no van a dejar caer a las bolsas.

Ya estoy hasta los cojones de tanta patada a seguir.

Para el intradía están siendo sesiones gloriosas pero para pillar a medio plazo, un full del estambúl.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No hay manera.
> 
> Mientras los políticastros tengan vía libre para mantener a los putos bancos, no van a dejar caer a las bolsas.
> 
> ...



No se preocupe,compre cuando llege SAN a 7 y podra obtener plusvalias con seguridad hasta 9
¿o a lo mejor no?
Yo por si acaso puede que me baje en 7,pero como no espero hasta navidad ,tengo tiempo para pensar


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se preocupe,compre cuando llege SAN a 7 y podra obtener plusvalias con seguridad hasta 9
> ¿o a lo mejor no?
> Yo por si acaso puede que me baje en 7,pero como no espero hasta navidad ,tengo tiempo para pensar



No se lo flipe ::

En mi cartera a medio plazo no cabe mierda cara (tal vez mierda barata).


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No hay manera.
> 
> Mientras los políticastros tengan vía libre para mantener a los putos bancos, no van a dejar caer a las bolsas.
> 
> ...



siguiente nivel en el SP 1178?


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No se lo flipe ::
> 
> En mi cartera a medio plazo no cabe mierda cara (tal vez mierda barata).



A que precios espera usted comprar,cuando y que valores si puede saberse?

pd

Mañana tendremos tambien verde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A que precios espera usted comprar,cuando y que valores si puede saberse?
> 
> pd
> 
> Mañana tendremos tambien verde



Sr. votin, bien es sabido que los burbujistas de pro tenemos esta divisa en nuestro escudo heráldico:

"Aut SAN 4€ aut nihil"

Domani vedriamo ragazzi!


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. votin, bien es sabido que los burbujistas de pro tenemos esta divisa en nuestro escudo heráldico:
> 
> "Aut SAN 4€ aut nihil"
> 
> Domani vedriamo ragazzi!



Eso equivaldria a ver al IBEX casi a 5500::????????????


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> A que precios espera usted comprar,cuando y que valores si puede saberse?
> 
> pd
> 
> Mañana tendremos tambien verde



Gano bastante más con el intradía y el scalping que con esos valores en el medio plazo. Obviamente le reconozco que me causa más esfuerzo intradiar que pillar algunos valores a precios bajos y esperar.

Créame que los objetivos del año los cubrí en el mes de Agosto. El resto es ansia y gorroneo. También hay algo de "por mis cojones" al estilo tonuel ::


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> siguiente nivel en el SP 1178?



1194 - 1188.

Yo la dejo ir porque ya tiene bastante riesgo.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Gano bastante más con el intradía y el scalping que con esos valores en el medio plazo. Obviamente le reconozco que me causa más esfuerzo intradiar que pillar algunos valores a precios bajos y esperar.
> 
> Créame que los objetivos del año los cubrí en el mes de Agosto. El resto es ansia y gorroneo. También hay algo de "por mis cojones" al estilo tonuel ::



Resumiendo

No tiene cartera a medio plazo porque lo hace todo en el intradia y los eurillos que gorronea se los gasta en cerveza

Siente usted la cabeza hombre!!!
Meta 100k en cartera a medio plazo y relajese viendo sus ahorros crecer!!!
Seguro que en 2 años la dobla y encima recibira jugosos dividendos


----------



## bertok (6 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Resumiendo
> 
> No tiene cartera a medio plazo porque lo hace todo en el intradia y los eurillos que gorronea se los gasta en cerveza
> 
> ...



jajajaja ::.

Fallas en todo los hago en el intradía, fallas en lo de los eurillos, fallas en lo de la cervez (no me gusta), fallas en lo de los 100K€ y tal vez falles en lo de doblar la cartera en 2 años.

Para todo lo demás, mastercard


----------



## ghkghk (6 Oct 2011)

Estoy leyendo el pliego de condiciones para ser franquiciado de McD. Vaya caña. La verdad es que si no estuviera tan bien en mi trabajo... igual echaba el resto.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hace una semana fue BBVA ahora...
> 
> Santander ampliará capital por 1.100 millones para retribuir al accionista - elEconomista.es



Creo que hace tiempo (¿2009?) que el Santander ha hecho eso otras veces con el nombre de "Santander Dividendo Elección" (Elige cobrar el dividendo, percibir el equivalente en acciones de la ampliación o vender los derechos de estas)


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que hace tiempo (¿2009?) que el Santander ha hecho eso otras veces con el nombre de "Santander Dividendo Elección" (Elige cobrar el dividendo, percibir el equivalente en acciones de la ampliación o vender los derechos de estas)



Seria previsible que el Santa intentara manipular las acciones al alza,de esta forma pagaria menos realmente por el dividendo en acciones que en metalico,ademas pienso que la gente preferira las acciones por el simple hecho de que te las dan por defecto y el cobro hay que solicitarlo
En 1100 millones de euros de ampliacion cada centimo vale


----------



## VOTIN (6 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> A palos vas a aprender, sin acritud



Yo soy solo una gacela de nivel 1,no me muevo por el intradia
voy a medio plazo,reconozco mis limites


----------



## 5megas (7 Oct 2011)

Mañana primer viernes de octubre.... debera de ser bastante negro... veremos...


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No creo
> Yo entre con SAN a 6,20 y llevo toda la semana en rojo
> Cuando el ambiente esta exento del tema politico acertaras con tus graficas,mientras es un juego mas
> peor que mas porque intentamos utilizar la logica en una matriz n-dimensional
> ...




No creo compartir su punto de vista. 

Las decisiones políticas (aka fundamentales) pueden ocasionalmente volarle un stop o revertir una tendencia clara, cierto; pero el resto del tiempo, el mercado sigue comportándose de acuerdo a ciertas reglas.

Dicho en otras palabras, los políticos no están 24 horas soltando gilipolleces de forma permanente (por fortuna). En tanto no meten la pata, el mercado es abordable. Dése cuenta que eso le deja mucho tiempo al día para operar.

Desde que en Agosto arreciaron las turbulencias por todo el asunto de la deuda periférica, hemos ido prácticamente a susto o sobresalto diario; según su teoría, no podría haber ganado dinero usando un sistema determinista como el mío desde entonces. Puedo asegurarle que eso no es cierto.


----------



## Caos (7 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo soy solo una gacela de nivel 1,no me muevo por el intradia
> voy a medio plazo,reconozco mis limites



Mi operativa es mayoritariamente a "medio plazo" (semanal-trimestral). El intradía me interesa para encontrar sobretodo puntos de entrada y salida, y en tiempos de turbulencias como los de ahora tengo que ponerme más 'manual' por cojones para que no me hagan mandriladas, tiene que ser así porque opero sobretodo con opciones (y en parte con futuros).

Pero de ahí a comprar acciones por 100k "y verlos crecer durante dos años" hay un trecho. Te lo digo porque mi cuenta de trading (diario) sólo es el 10-5% de mi capital (no me hace falta que sea más porque opero muy apalancado y en un buen mes como en Agosto o Septiembre la puedo doblar o triplicar incluso); el resto es gestión de cartera de fondos propios y ajenos (de lo que tu dices, 'comprar y aguantar') y si la operativa es 'comprar ahora que está barato y aguantar 2 años' te deseo buena suerte porque la vas a necesitar, para eso mejor metes el dinero en un fondo de inversión (leoncio) que al menos van a reducir el riesgo diversificando.


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2011)

Bueno... Por fin estoy en verde, despues de 7 meses... La verdad que si lo he conseguido es gracias a la gente de aqui, pollastre, votin, fran.. Cada uno decis una cosa con analisis similares.. Es raro raro raro.

Mañana en cuanto pille mi precio objetivo para afuera con todo... Aunque.... El chulibes nos puede dar sorpresones mañana... Estamos en la parte alta del canal en to los indices y valores.. Y eso significa....


----------



## ghkghk (7 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Bueno... Por fin estoy en verde, despues de 7 meses... La verdad que si lo he conseguido es gracias a la gente de aqui, pollastre, votin, fran.. Cada uno decis una cosa con analisis similares.. Es raro raro raro.
> 
> Mañana en cuanto pille mi precio objetivo para afuera con todo... Aunque.... El chulibes nos puede dar sorpresones mañana... Estamos en la parte alta del canal en to los indices y valores.. Y eso significa....




¿Eso no es aguantar pérdidas y cortar plusvalías?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Eso no es aguantar pérdidas y cortar plusvalías?



Escúchele, sirpask, que es un error que cometemos todos. :rolleye:

Ahora, lo que yo haría en esa situación es colocar el stop loss donde antes estaría deseando vender (en verde) y dejar que suba lo que tenga que subir (si puede usar stop móvil mejor que mejor, yo no podía y es un agobio estar modificándolo a mano)


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-3t-2011-parte-4-a-79.html#post5072308
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Guano sí, guano no?







No hay que anticipar nada. Los hechos son que a muy corto las bolsas están alcistas y el BUND bajista, sólo si vemos que se produce un giro violento, nos plantearemos esta opción.

El techo y el suelo tienen la consistencia suficiente como para que el cambio de rumbo sea ya el bueno.


----------



## Fraction (7 Oct 2011)

De verdad Claca, muchas gracias por tus post, son cátedras comprimidas, ya si las entendiese más del 17,5% seria la leche.....

En serio, gracias por compartirlo.....


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

Fraction dijo:


> De verdad Claca, muchas gracias por tus post, son cátedras comprimidas, ya si las entendiese más del 17,5% seria la leche.....
> 
> En serio, gracias por compartirlo.....



Si hay algo que no queda claro, pregunta, si sé responder, puedes abrir largos a que respondo, que para eso está el foro


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

IBEX:







Así, pienso, ya no deberían quedar dudas. Los niveles claros.


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

Sector bancario:







Momento decisivo. En perspectiva, se ve el grafico muy castigado y sin ganas de caer. Aunque llegue un susto muy grande -ej. quiebra Grecia de forma oficial-, no creo que las caídas se alejasen demasiado de la zona de mínimos.


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

Portillo dijo:


> Aprovecho mi primer mensaje para avisar de que la que va a caer mañana va a ser grande... :rolleye:



¿Podrías desarrollar un poco más tu afirmación? No te ofendas, pero aquí aunque la gente está de cachondeo y tal, cuando no ebria, no se nos olvida que el fondo del asunto es tan serio como permite el dinero, y estas semanas en las que el mercado ha caído con contudencia más de uno lo ha pasado mal viendo su cartera de valores bastante roja, así que asustar por asustar, tal vez no sea la mejor tarjeta de presentación.

Bienvenido y a ver si te estiras un poco y nos cuentas lo que ves ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

Portillo dijo:


> Aprovecho mi primer mensaje para avisar de que la que va a caer mañana va a ser grande... :rolleye:









Venga hombre cuenta más!!!


----------



## The Replicant (7 Oct 2011)

Portillo dijo:


> Aprovecho mi primer mensaje para avisar de que la que va a caer mañana va a ser grande... :rolleye:



pues nada bienvenido 

si conoce un poco este hilo ya sabrá que nos gusta especialmente ver bailar al oso guanoso , pero si va a aparecer hoy en plan estelar cuéntenos un poco y así vamos cogiendo sitio :baba:


----------



## MariscosRecio (7 Oct 2011)

Buenos días a tos!!!

Enhorabuena a todos los que ayer pillasteis cacho del pastel, pollastre, sirtak, etc yo también recupere algo de mis perdidas de los días anteriores.

Que tengamos suerte hoy también!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Nikkei cerró con +0,98% y el EX está totalmente plano desde la apertura a las 8. La calma antes de la tormenta.


----------



## MariscosRecio (7 Oct 2011)

una pregunta que lanzo a los expertos!

En el caso de que el ibex subiese hasta antes de la apertura del mercado americano y luego caiera, como veis la entrada en corto en Repsol?

Gracias


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

Un asesor del FMI afirma que la Eurozona podría colapsar "en dos o tres semanas" - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

Portillo dijo:


> Aprovecho mi primer mensaje para avisar de que la que va a caer mañana va a ser grande... :rolleye:




Seria proyección bursátil, que merece una no menos seria ilustración:









Sea bienvenido, hombre.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Seria proyección bursátil, que merece una no menos seria ilustración:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sin duda es un análisis tecnico profundo...

y que dice hoy mandrilator??? :

por cierto, al loro:

Exclusive: Moody's slashes ratings of UK banks | City A.M.

_THE FRAGILE UK banking sector will be further knocked today by a worse than expected downgrade by Moody’s, the credit rating agency.

Moody’s has decided to reduce the ratings of 14 UK banks and building societies by up to three notches, to reflect the removal of implicit government support in the event of possible failure. _


----------



## MariscosRecio (7 Oct 2011)

joder como se cuelga el puto r4 de los cojones!!


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!



Pepitoria dijo:


> Un asesor del FMI afirma que la Eurozona podría colapsar "en dos o tres semanas" - elEconomista.es



Parece que aquí tenemos la razón por la que un novato y pesimista forero nos dice que nos vamos a caer con todo el equipo 

Como me ha picado la curiosidad ver de proceden tan apocalípticas declaraciones me ha dado por investigar un poco, tenemos que el apocalíptico asesor se llama Robert Shapiro.

Si buscamos en San Google por el nombre de este señor y la palabra FMI llegamos a este link:

Profesor de INCAE es miembro del Grupo Asesor Regional del Fondo Monetario Internacional | Noticias - INCAE Business School

Resulta que para empezar este señor no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con Europa, que su centro de acción es USA y que dirige una institución llamada "Progressive Policy Institute", que suena sospechosamente a giliprogre.

Nos vamos al sitio de esa institución: 

Progressive Policy Institute - The Place for Pragmatic Progressives

miramos el 'quienes somos...' y nos sale esto en primer lugar:

"Here’s what you will find at our address: Lively political commentary informed by rigorous analysis and evidence. Inspired wonkery — a constant stream of bold ideas for solving big public problems. And a distinctly *progressive point of view* grounded in a spirit of radical pragmatism."

Efectivamente, ¡son unos perroflautas!

Mirando algo más abajo nos lo confirma el hecho de que han trabajado con Clinton y Obama entre otros demócratas, es decir son unos auténticos perroflautas.

Y también unos tontos útiles.

Por lo tanto, y personalmente, no me creo una mierda de lo que dice ese tipo. 

Y hasta aquí el análisis tontillo de hoy.


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> una pregunta que lanzo a los expertos!
> 
> En el caso de que el ibex subiese hasta antes de la apertura del mercado americano y luego caiera, como veis la entrada en corto en Repsol?
> 
> Gracias



La resistencia en REP está en el entorno 21,00-21,30, y es una bien gordota. A ver si puedo colgar un gráfico, aunque no prometo nada.


----------



## univac (7 Oct 2011)

Corto en tef a ver que pasa


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2011)

tras el saludo inicial del osito... comienza el primer arreon hacia arriba.. a ver donde nos lleva... :ouch:


----------



## MariscosRecio (7 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La resistencia en REP está en el entorno 21,00-21,30, y es una bien gordota. A ver si puedo colgar un gráfico, aunque no prometo nada.




Gracias Claca!! siempre tan amable!

Pues como nadie respondia he hecho mi propio analisis gacela es decir, me he guiado por mi instinto y me he metido en corto con TELECIRCO A 4,48 y de momento parece que no me he equivocado aunque la mañana es mu larga.....

Suerte a todos!


----------



## univac (7 Oct 2011)

El marditoh roedor de mi broker (igmarkets) no me deja ponerme corto en MTS en apertura, con lo jugosa que es tanto en subidas como en bajadas....
Me suelta este rollo:



> Este mercado no puede venderse en la apertura debido a las restricciones de préstamo en el mercado subyacente. Por favor, llámenos si desea una explicación más detallada.



Pero con tef si me deja, para eso no hay restriccion de prestamo...


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias Claca!! siempre tan amable!
> 
> Pues como nadie respondia he hecho mi propio analisis gacela es decir, me he guiado por mi instinto y me he metido en corto con TELECIRCO A 4,48 y de momento parece que no me he equivocado aunque la mañana es mu larga.....
> 
> Suerte a todos!



Hecho:







Clarito, clarito.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Pero con tef si me deja, para eso no hay restriccion de prestamo...



Será que tienen más acciones de TEF disponibles para prestar para acciones en corto que de MTS, lo que no es extraño dado el volumen de TEF.

(Digo yo, ya que por "subyacente" entiendo que se refieren a eso...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, ve al Gandalf de los 5700 en forma para parar al Balrog peponil?
O Soltarán alguna perroflautada para llevarnos a los 585x?


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Hola a todos,
Llevo algún tiempo leyendo y me he decidido a dar el salto con más miedo que viendo Tiburón metío en la playa. He comprado 380 santanderes a 6.26 y espero haber hecho bien. Según los análisis que leo por aquí (la parte que creo que entiendo), parece que puede haber un trecho alcista.
He colocado un stop loss a 5,95. ¿Es demasiado amplio?
Prometo preguntar bastante, lo siento.
Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2011)

Han esperado a que las gacelas se pongan cortas para llamar a Pepón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Han esperado a que las gacelas se pongan cortas para llamar a Pepón.



Era una trampa a la que han corrido todos


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Llevo algún tiempo leyendo y me he decidido a dar el salto con más miedo que viendo Tiburón metío en la playa. He comprado 380 santanderes a 6.26 y espero haber hecho bien. Según los análisis que leo por aquí (la parte que creo que entiendo), parece que puede haber un trecho alcista.
> He colocado un stop loss a 5,95. ¿Es demasiado amplio?
> Prometo preguntar bastante, lo siento.
> Gracias por anticipado.



Hummm, a ver, estás comprando en resistencia, luego, en teoría, te la juegas a que va a romper ya, sin esperar a un recorte para entrar más cómodamente. Si esto es así, sí, el stop está lejísimos.


----------



## univac (7 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Han esperado a que las gacelas se pongan cortas para llamar a Pepón.



Mas que pepon, pepin y gracias....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

El 8800 está ahí al lado, como quien dice, ¿no? (50 puntos)


----------



## bmbnct (7 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Mas que pepon, pepin y gracias....



Se ha topado con la MM de 200 en el gráfico de 4h. A ver si la rompe o se da la vuelta... supongo que habrá rebotito y para arriba.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Llevo algún tiempo leyendo y me he decidido a dar el salto con más miedo que viendo Tiburón metío en la playa. He comprado 380 santanderes a 6.26 y espero haber hecho bien. Según los análisis que leo por aquí (la parte que creo que entiendo), parece que puede haber un trecho alcista.
> He colocado un stop loss a 5,95. ¿Es demasiado amplio?
> Prometo preguntar bastante, lo siento.
> Gracias por anticipado.



El Sr. Nico, gran iniciado en la artes claquistas , sumo sacerdote del hemisferio austral, le sabrá orientar mejor. Sepa ujte que si quiere gráficos el coste son 10 plegarias en honor al murciélago guaneador.






En mi humilde opinión ha comprado en zona peligrosa. Ya que el precio está ya en la zona alta del canal, y según mis gráficos de gacela 2.1, el precio debería caer en breve (si ha leído el foro mi lema es "aut SAN4€ aut nihil"). Si le queda cuerda para subir podría llegar hasta los 6.63. Si los pasa hasta la zona de los 7€. Si le da por caer, la primera parada que me sale serian los 5,95 y luego los 5,74.

Disclaimer: Nivel Religión claquista: monaguillo de comuniones claquistas.


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hummm, a ver, estás comprando en resistencia, luego, en teoría, te la juegas a que va a romper ya, sin esperar a un recorte para entrar más cómodamente. Si esto es así, sí, el stop está lejísimos.



Vaya, bueno, entiendo con eso que tengo que rezar para que rompa tal resistencia. Y si esto pasara (sigo rezando), entiendo también que debería colocar el stop en lo ahora es resistencia que pasaría a ser soporte. ¿Voy desencaminado?

Si pasara lo contrario, ya volvería a preguntar.

Gracias Claca.


----------



## davidautentico (7 Oct 2011)

Nos dirigimos a los 8800 primera resistencia a corto plazo !


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, ve al Gandalf de los 5700 en forma para parar al Balrog peponil?
> O Soltarán alguna perroflautada para llevarnos a los 585x?



Véolo en 572x, impasible el ademán, recortada en mano.

Pero ya sabe, "tenga cuidado ahí fuera" :XX: (demasiado cerca hemos abierto... demasiado.)


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

Para R3v3, ITX:







De momento lateral entre esos niveles, pero la pérdida del canal, no ha sido una señal de fortaleza, no.

PD: Es en relación al corto plazo, obviamente.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

Me sabe un poco mal porque ya ha echado unas cuantas líneas y no son ni las 10 pero, Claca, ¿podría poner uno actualizado de GAM? Entiendo que está cerca del techo del canal bajista, pero mi AT (con plomada y cartabón como comentábamos el otro día) está muy en mantillas todavía.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Véolo en 572x, impasible el ademán, recortada en mano.
> 
> Pero ya sabe, "tenga cuidado ahí fuera" :XX: (demasiado cerca hemos abierto... demasiado.)



Por eso me escama. Me estoy volviendo desconfiado en exceso. Es como un caramelito para las gacelas. Pero últimamente estos malandrines vienen sonrientes, dándote palmaditas en la espalda diciendo te "venga chaval, anímate!" y luego te cascan una vela de 50 puntos para cada lado dejándote bien mandrilado, marchándose por donde venían silbando "puente sobre el rio kwai"

wait and see
Avtomat Kalashnikova sobre las rodillas


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El Sr. Nico, gran iniciado en la artes claquistas , sumo sacerdote del hemisferio austral, le sabrá orientar mejor. Sepa ujte que si quiere gráficos el coste son 10 plegarias en honor al murciélago guaneador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, entendido, rezo las diez plegarias y veo otras diez. El murciélago será más que adorado e invitado a comer ratones en mi casa.

Lo que me queda claro es que me la estoy jugando, pero es que si no lo hago no aprendo nunca. Si veo que sube lo dejaré ir, y si veo que baja pues habrá que asumirlo.

Lo de los santanderes a 4 euros... bueno, cuando eso pase tendré que preguntar una vez más. He aprendido una cosa muy importante: preguntar antes que hacer.

Gracias.


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> Vaya, bueno, entiendo con eso que tengo que rezar para que rompa tal resistencia. Y si esto pasara (sigo rezando), entiendo también que debería colocar el stop en lo ahora es resistencia que pasaría a ser soporte. ¿Voy desencaminado?
> 
> Si pasara lo contrario, ya volvería a preguntar.
> 
> Gracias Claca.



No y sí. A ver, los stops van en función de la operación planteada, no hay una regla universal que se aplique en todos los casos. Antes de comprar o vender, debemos tener claro qué esperamos de la operación -entrar en tendencia (a corto alcistas), que está muy bien, pero sin las cosas claras, suele dejarnos enganchados-.

Si te preguntas qué esperas de tu operación y sabes responderte, entonces podremos empezar a buscar un buen punto de stop, pero si no tienes respuesta, estás jugando al casino -y la banca casi siempre gana-.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> Ok, entendido, rezo las diez plegarias y veo otras diez. El murciélago será más que adorado e invitado a comer ratones en mi casa.
> 
> Lo que me queda claro es que me la estoy jugando, pero es que si no lo hago no aprendo nunca. Si veo que sube lo dejaré ir, y si veo que baja pues habrá que asumirlo.
> 
> ...



A ver, todos aquí hemos perdido dinero. Y si le digo la verdad, yo de momento estoy en mantillas. Intento aprender lo máximo, y en este foro he aprendido muchismo, sobre todo de peliculas de zombies, futbolines, coches,vinos y de que la sociedad se divide entre fans de Judas priests y los parias fans de Iron maiden. 

Le aseguro una cosa. Cuando más se aprende es cuando se pierde dinero, no lo dude. Por otro lado, lea lo que la gente opina, razone con espíritu crítico sus argumentos. No se fíe a ciegas de lo que diga nadie (y menos de mí :, ya que al final el dinero que se juega es el suyo.

Dos mantras:
- La importancia de mantener el capital
- La importancia de seguir la tendencia.
- No tema perder un poco, puede perder aún más.

Por lo demás, le deseo la mayor y mejor de las suertes!
Y gástese las plusvis en BMWs, gente pobre y necesitada se lo agradecerá :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Llevo algún tiempo leyendo y me he decidido a dar el salto con más miedo que viendo Tiburón metío en la playa. He comprado 380 santanderes a 6.26 y espero haber hecho bien. Según los análisis que leo por aquí (la parte que creo que entiendo), parece que puede haber un trecho alcista.
> He colocado un stop loss a 5,95. ¿Es demasiado amplio?
> Prometo preguntar bastante, lo siento.
> Gracias por anticipado.



Buenos días...  







Operativa: TOQUE ARRIBA VENDE, TOQUE ABAJO COMPRA, si se sale del canal, reevaluar la situación o bajarte a hacer una cañita... 

Saludos...

PD: Esto es a lo que Nico llama pescar en un barril... 8:


----------



## ddddd (7 Oct 2011)

Buenos días.

¿Cómo ven una entrada a medio largo plazo en Técnicas Reunidas actualmente? 

Según comenta Claca ya podría haber realizado un suelo, pero sin descartar que un susto tipo quiebra de Grecia la mande más abajo. Observo que está comenzando a subir, aunque tampoco a un ritmo muy fuerte y estoy en la tesitura de no dejar pasar el tren subiéndome actualmente y aceptando alguna posible pérdida al comienzo o bien esperar la vuelta al suelo e incluso una perforación del mismo.

Todas sus opiniones serán bien recibidas, especialmente de Claca que me dejó impresionado con su cálculo de Arcelor Mittal, otra empresa que seguía y que creo he perdido el consabido tren junto al de las eléctricas alemanas.

Un saludo.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Véolo en 572x, impasible el ademán, recortada en mano.
> 
> Pero ya sabe, "tenga cuidado ahí fuera" :XX: (demasiado cerca hemos abierto... demasiado.)



pues si, yo creia que hoy podia ser un buen dia para ver saltar al oso guanoso pero parece que va a ser que no

está esperando ansioso...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 Oct 2011)

Otra cosa: Para los sustos de los que habla Claca, recordad que esta semana hemos dejado dos huecos en SAN: 5.91-5.93 y 6.08-6.11 más o menos

Saludos...

Edito: Por arriba tenemos sin cerrar el 6.49-6.55 del dia 17/08


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

Bueno, según mi broker, el IBEX acaba de tocar 8800,00


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven una entrada a medio largo plazo en Técnicas Reunidas actualmente?
> 
> ...



Está en resistencia y muy cerca de la directriz bajista. Prudencia.



directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si, yo creia que hoy podia ser un buen dia para ver saltar al oso guanoso pero parece que va a ser que no
> 
> está esperando ansioso...



Aplíquese el sentimiento contrario :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Oct 2011)

A ver si guanea un poco esto, señores, que ya ha habido demasiado verde.


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si, yo creia que hoy podia ser un buen dia para ver saltar al oso guanoso pero parece que va a ser que no
> 
> está esperando ansioso...



Desconfíe; cierto que el saldo de hoy no es gran cosa, pero viene en negativo antes de afrontar la zona del 5K7. De hecho, se nota que el personal está un poco parado (¿acojonado?) ante esta zona. 

Hablando a m/p, todo el mundo suspira con "la recuperación", todos quieren que esto "vayaparriba". Pero nadie termina de atreverse, nadie desenfunda primero. Algo así como la versión bursátil de un mexican hat.

Fíjese si hay miedo, que ni siquiera se ha probado todavía el 5K7. Estamos ahí, pero no es que la gente no se arriesgue a comprar en resistencia por si hay ruptura (comprensible), es que ni siquiera se arriesgan a comprar en las cercanías del 5K7, suponiendo que al menos querremos visitarlo. 

Como digo, mucho miedo.

Todos los módulos muestran "calma tensa". No hay leoncios haciendo de las suyas en este momento, los ratios son normales, las lecturas no muestran situaciones extrañas, no hay ningún módulo emitiendo alertas.... calma tensa que no sé si precederá a una tormenta.


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me sabe un poco mal porque ya ha echado unas cuantas líneas y no son ni las 10 pero, Claca, ¿podría poner uno actualizado de GAM? Entiendo que está cerca del techo del canal bajista, pero mi AT (con plomada y cartabón como comentábamos el otro día) está muy en mantillas todavía.



GAM:







El objetivo parece ser el fibo 61% del movimiento que marco en el gráfico. En 15 minutos lo vemos metido en un canal alcista que no sale en la imagen, pero es que a un chicharro como este no debemos ir a buscar porcentajes tan pequeños, de ahí que ni me haya molestado en ponerlo.

Ahora mismo está un poco en tierra de nadie en cuanto a riesgo rentabilidad si consideramos el soporte más relevante y la distancia hasta el objetivo.


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven una entrada a medio largo plazo en Técnicas Reunidas actualmente?
> 
> ...



A lo comentado por Guybrush_Threepwood, hay que añadir que ni de coña nos ha dejado alguna figura de vuelta, aunque ya haya alcanzado el objetivo -que no es lo mismo que hacer un suelo-.

La resistencia más importante en el corto plazo la tiene en los 23,45 y todavía sigue por debajo, así que no tocar.


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No y sí. A ver, los stops van en función de la operación planteada, no hay una regla universal que se aplique en todos los casos. Antes de comprar o vender, debemos tener claro qué esperamos de la operación -entrar en tendencia (a corto alcistas), que está muy bien, pero sin las cosas claras, suele dejarnos enganchados-.
> 
> Si te preguntas qué esperas de tu operación y sabes responderte, entonces podremos empezar a buscar un buen punto de stop, pero si no tienes respuesta, estás jugando al casino -y la banca casi siempre gana-.



Vale, está claro que no lo tengo claro (valga la rebuznancia). Sólo había pensado en que fuera para arriba y ya está. Ahora me lo planteo y aunque es complicado, necesito que la acción suba de 6.40 para sacar algún beneficio. Ahora mismo está en 6,37. Sigo esperando y aprendiendo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2011)

Estoy esperando con palomitas en la estación de los 8800. Si veo que no es final de línea y continua me subo.

Edit: Serà hoy? Dax down!!!


----------



## Claca (7 Oct 2011)

Bueno, uno que ha cerrado las posiciones largas, aunque mantengo GRF como comodín.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

DAX y futuros USA en rojo.



Claca dijo:


> GAM



Muchas gracias :o


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver, todos aquí hemos perdido dinero. Y si le digo la verdad, yo de momento estoy en mantillas. Intento aprender lo máximo, y en este foro he aprendido muchismo, sobre todo de peliculas de zombies, futbolines, coches,vinos y de que la sociedad se divide entre fans de Judas priests y los parias fans de Iron maiden.
> 
> Le aseguro una cosa. Cuando más se aprende es cuando se pierde dinero, no lo dude. Por otro lado, lea lo que la gente opina, razone con espíritu crítico sus argumentos. No se fíe a ciegas de lo que diga nadie (y menos de mí :, ya que al final el dinero que se juega es el suyo.
> 
> ...



Me quedo con los dos mantras y el que viene después de propina. Intentaré ser fiel a esos principios. Todo sea por el BMW.


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pues si, yo creia que hoy podia ser un buen dia para ver saltar al oso guanoso pero parece que va a ser que no
> 
> está esperando ansioso...



Y helo ahí.... 5 minutos después, su ejemplar de osezno guanoso acaba de aparecer (lo dejaremos de momento sólo en osezno).

Es lo que comantábamos antes: se estaba oliendo el miedo a las puertas del 5K7, no se ha visto "pólvora" (que diría MarketMaker), "alguien" se ha impacientado y bueno, pues para abajo.


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que yo llamo una explicación clara y concisa. Todo muy claro. Ahora estoy manipulando la página de forexpros a ver si pongo los gráficos como yo quiero.

Un saludo de antebrazo.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2011)

El malvado oso guanoso ha dado un zarpazo a Pepón. A ver quien gana.


----------



## The Replicant (7 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y helo ahí.... 5 minutos después, su ejemplar de osezno guanoso acaba de aparecer (lo dejaremos de momento sólo en osezno).
> 
> Es lo que comantábamos antes: se estaba oliendo el miedo a las puertas del 5K7, no se ha visto "pólvora" (que diría MarketMaker), "alguien" se ha impacientado y bueno, pues para abajo.



estaba hivernando el cabrón...

a ver si se despierta con ganas o se vuelve a su cueva...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

directivo, más como curiosidad que como reproche, hivernar no existe, hay otras 3 combinaciones que sí son correctas: ivernar, invernar e hibernar. 



juanrana dijo:


> necesito que la acción suba de 6.40 para sacar algún beneficio. Ahora mismo está en 6,37. Sigo esperando y aprendiendo.



Si no es mucha indiscrección, ¿qué broker usa?
Si es el del santander (u openbank) cambie de broker (después de dejarle 1000€ en comisiones al segundo creo que puedo permitirme dar ese consejo  )


----------



## davidautentico (7 Oct 2011)

8800 rules!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> estaba hi*v*ernando el cabrón...
> 
> a ver si se despierta con ganas o se vuelve a su cueva...



Mis hogooooos :XX:







PS: dedicado a pecata, nueva comvatiente por la excelenzia hortojrafica


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> estaba hivernando el cabrón...




Pecata, exijo su intervención inmediata. Yo la invoco.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y helo ahí.... 5 minutos después, su ejemplar de osezno guanoso acaba de aparecer (lo dejaremos de momento sólo en osezno).
> 
> Es lo que comantábamos antes: se estaba oliendo el miedo a las puertas del 5K7, no se ha visto "pólvora" (que diría MarketMaker), "alguien" se ha impacientado y bueno, pues para abajo.



Algún león tenía prisa por cerrar largos e irse de finde ::


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

Jojojojo.... la que le ha caído al pobre en 35 milisegundos... vamos, ni el roundtrip de mi AI, hoyga :XX:


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

El oso parece hoy un osito.


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pecata, exijo su intervención inmediata. Yo la invoco.



Es que ya no me atrevo a decir nada, que luego me vienen con la excusa esa de "es que la b y la v están muy cerca en el teclado", y claro, yo parezco la señorita Rotenmeyer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> El oso parece hoy un osito.



Pero y lo bien que baila???







Caídas de poquito en poquito son las que más pupita hacen my friend!


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero y lo bien que baila???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bailando estoy yo con él, pero sí, él baila mejor.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

Visto lo visto me parece que me he quedado corto con lo de hibernar, el próximo que se prepare... )


----------



## The Replicant (7 Oct 2011)

ya veo que tengo que repasar la ortografía de 3º de EGB,
pero bastante faena tengo con intentar ver que coño hacen los putos _*leonzios*_


----------



## pollastre (7 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Visto lo visto me parece que me he quedado corto con lo de hibernar, el próximo que se prepare... )



Normal... dado que no podemos devorar leoncios, pues al final terminamos cayendo en el canibalismo entre nosotros :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Normal... dado que no podemos devorar leoncios, pues al final terminamos cayendo en el canibalismo entre nosotros :XX:



Hombre, yo a usted le considero un poco leoncio... gacela no es, desde luego.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hombre, yo a usted le considero un poco leoncio... gacela no es, desde luego.



Me han pasado una foto del Sr. Pollastre de antes de ayer.
Por lo que puedo apreciar, muy gacela no es.







edito: y para ser justos, muestro la captura de webcam que obtuve ayer


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

Pues el caso es que yo me lo imaginaba así en sus paseos por la Selva Negra...


----------



## Adriangtir (7 Oct 2011)

(se que con esto me juego un baneo...pero me puede)

Aquí el día desafortunado:


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2011)

SL a tomar por saco, estoy fuera en liquidez.


----------



## sirpask (7 Oct 2011)

Bueno otra vez será.. mis IBE no han llegado al nivel objetivo de 5,3 y el osito a despertado, esperemos que el mini soporte de 5,17 lo mantenga.
No sé como abriran los Yankis.. pero habra que dejar metidos los cuartos esperando que la reunion de Sarko y Merkel de este fin de semana sea fructifera.
Jodo menudo ComeCortos que ha habido ahora en un momentin XDD


----------



## ghkghk (7 Oct 2011)

No sé qué programa de AT utilizais para presentarlo digno, pero KO está en la parte baja de un canal clarísimo, así que si consolida el rebote... si no, me las quito.







aunque, realmente, entre tener dinero en el banco o a manos de un Estado, o tenerla aquí:







quizá hasta opte por quedármelas al margen del vaivén de los mercados. Con la del mundo que queda por emerger, y camino de los 7.000.000.000 de seres humanos... Coca Colas se van a vender un huevo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> SL a tomar por saco, estoy fuera en liquidez.



Del SAN? +10


----------



## pecata minuta (7 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Del SAN? +10



Si, del SAN.
Dejo unas pocas en cartera, por eso de ir a la JGA y tal...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Oct 2011)

Chinito_deslocalizador, a cuanto me dejas este?
Precio conforero, ya zabe uhté!







edito: ese _por técnico_ ...... :XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2011)

Los leoncios han tirado el server para descoordinarnos xDDD

7 minutos para dato de paro, como esa malo no vamos como el agua por el wc xD


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Oct 2011)

Los leoncios han tirado el server para descoordinarnos xDDD

7 minutos para dato de paro, como sea malo no vamos como el agua por el wc xD


----------



## faraico (7 Oct 2011)

joder, como sube esto....


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Pa un día que me decido y se descuanjaringa el foro...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

SAN tocó 6,40, ¿qué hiciste?


R3v3nANT dijo:


> Los leoncios han tirado el server para descoordinarnos xDDD



Pensé lo mismo )

Proteger las comunicaciones es fundamental ienso:


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2011)

El paro ha salido bueno, todo lo de la crisis es mentira


----------



## Optimista bien informado (7 Oct 2011)

Entramos en subasta y ya funciona el foro... Calópez, ¿para quién trabajas? ienso:


----------



## Fraction (7 Oct 2011)

Madre mía..... no he podido entrar en una hora.... no sabia yo que tenia tanta dependencia a este hilo.......


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

De Cárpatos, esto va a subiiiiir.... 

Intradía 
Bueno, el dato ha salido bien, *ya no hay obstáculo para una buena recuperación de las bolsas*, además no ha salido exageradamente bueno que puede provocar más fácilmente reacciones contrarias

Nada como zamparse un owned


----------



## VOTIN (7 Oct 2011)

¿que pensais de acerlor mittal?
He saltado y comprado unas accioncillas cual gacela nivel 1,de entrada como la compre a la baja ha salido con plusvalias de 5o leuros
¿es mejor acerinox?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

Vamoooooooooooss.....


----------



## The Hellion (7 Oct 2011)

Calopez, necesitas servidores nuevos. 

Los bulldozer de AMD tienen ocho cores y acaban de salir al mercado... o


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2011)

DAX: Rectángulo claro en diario y ahora está en la parte de arriba. Podría fugarse por arriba pero de momento está dentro y es lo que manda. Pa dentro en corto con stop ajustado. Me quedo abierto el finde si es necesario.
El SP puede acompañar, en diario está en un canal bajista por la parte de arriba y con una amago de fuga falsa (si no se jode en el cierre).


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Oct 2011)

El DAX va a caer esta noche como nunca (los minutos de descuento).....(Este foro es una mierda, pero una mierda útil)


----------



## MariscosRecio (7 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes compañeros!

Como se os ha dado el dia?

A mi de pena!!! Los leones me han comido otra vez...
Me he metido en Telecirco con 1.500 acc vendidas a 4.48 y otras 100 vendidas a 4.54 por lo que todas las ganancias que me quedaban de mi corta vida como Gacela se me han esfumado y ahora mismo voy con -30€ de perdidas del total de mi patrimonio de bolsa que son 1500 pavos bueno ahora 1.430 con lo que esta semana he perdido entre beneficios y patrimonio 500€. 

Eso si aguantare las 1.600 acciones de telecirco pues espero que el lunes explote esto de una p**a vez!

Saludos!


----------



## Mulder (7 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que por fin funciona el foro...afortunadamente hoy no he tenido problemas con la conexión, así que vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido muy bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día gacelero una vez más pero han dejado unas cuantas pistas aunque algo ocultas, en general se han pasado el día entero comprando con unas pocas ventas bastante aisladas durante el día. Han empezado el día comprando unos 177 contratos a las 9:20, a las 14:25 han comprado de nuevo unos 158 contratos, a las 14:35 otros 140, con estos mimbres todo invita a la euforia alcista.

Sin embargo hacia las 16:40 se han puesto a vender sin demasiada agresividad y con compras intercaladas hasta el final de la sesión, aunque ninguna orden ha sido catalogable como de leoncio.

En subasta han vendido pero solo unos 45 contratos, una miseria.

En resumen, el día ha sido bastante optimista aunque al final de la sesión parece que algunos han querido salirse para pasar el finde fuera de mercado pero no parece una desbandada general, solo una toma de beneficios. El precio no ha quedado tan cerca de máximos como otros días pero tampoco ha quedado tan lejos aunque lo daré como dudoso. Creo que en general que ha sido eso, salir del mercado ante el fin de semana pero sin abandono general de posiciones alcistas.

Sigo viendo esto bastante pepón de momento.


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2011)

Estoy viendo muy jodidos los índices.
El DAX en contra la línea de resistencia de un rectángulo tocho.
El SP contra la línea de resistencia de un canal bajista.
La plata dándose una buena hostia.
Un montón de valores americanos bajando más del 6%. Son muchos de esos que anticipan a los índices. Son valores "recesivos" a los que los cortos funden ante el más mínimo sentimiento de contracción económica.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

Amo a Fitch y sus noticias los viernes por la tarde

Fitch rebaja el rating de España hasta AA- con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

Los europeos están muy contenidos. De guano nada por lo menos para hoy,


----------



## bertok (7 Oct 2011)

Caos, los cortos mandan ::, Calopez ha tirado el servidor para crear pánico (!!!! que se acaban !!!!).

Sólo falta el nuevo hilo de Tochovista para tener la señal


----------



## MariscosRecio (7 Oct 2011)

P.D: Y para más inri, otra ondanada de noticias negativas (Merkel dice que los eurobonos nada), bajadas de ratings, etc.[/QUOTE]


Ojala y tengas razón y caiga el ibex el lunes!!


----------



## VOTIN (7 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien lleva aceror mittol en su cartera?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

Vaya día para que guanee el server


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> El sector financiero casi liderando la caída en el SP500  Parece que hubo reversal, yo ya estoy casi, casi del todo posicionado para el lunes. Aunque el Lunes entraré con lo que queda.
> 
> Ojo al Domingo noche abre China tras una semana cerrada por festivos, mis apuestas a la baja en los emergentes me han dado buena rentabilidad las últimas dos semanas antes del momento Dexia. Pinta bien la cosa, aunque no hay que cantar victoria todavía claro.
> 
> P.D: Y para más inri, otra ondanada de noticias negativas (Merkel dice que los eurobonos nada), bajadas de ratings, etc.



Amigo Caos, esto se ha puesto pepón de narices de media hora hasta ahora. Me protegí en cuanto se puso alcista en gráficos de minuto y ahora voy a esperar a ver que pata de la estrategia es la que libero. No hay nada decidido pero aguantar estos fogonazos implican stops muy costosos cuando sale "rana". Vamos a ver estos 20 últimos minutos.


----------



## juanrana (7 Oct 2011)

Al final me he quedado en tierra de nadie con mis SAN. El lunes será definitivo. Ya veo que hay disparidad de opiniones. En fin, por si acaso me iré de birras el finde, no vaya a ser que la palme...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

La opción de cortos se disipa. Hoy podía haberse animado pero ha recuperado como un campeón pepón.

El que se habrá tirado de los pelos es el que se haya metido largo con el dato del paro usano jeje


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Amo a Fitch y sus noticias los viernes por la tarde
> 
> Fitch rebaja el rating de España hasta AA- con perspectiva negativa - elEconomista.es



Vrote berde sin duda, me está tentando clavarle un corto (real) a Sacyr.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros!
> 
> Como se os ha dado el dia?
> 
> ...



Es increible como ha bajado esa sociedad de precio desde 24 euros que empezo a 4,huele a la misma mierda que Prisa
Parece un valor facilmente manipulable y malo
la verdad no se que te ha inclinado a comprala


----------



## VOTIN (7 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Vrote berde sin duda, me está tentando clavarle un corto (real) a Sacyr.



Sacyr y las constructoras estan en el ojo del huracan,a los bancos los respalda
el sistema pero ellos seran el chivo expiatorio
La veo muy voluble y propensa a grandes bajadas a final de año si deciden cortarle el vuelo por el tema de repsol.Es fuego en las manos.
Andate con ojo que sale cualquier capullo diciendo algo bueno y palmas todo


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> A mí también me ha acojonado pero es un_ "hombre colgado"_ de narices y ahora en rojo de nuevo. Creo que sigue siendo una señal de osos, espero que no me coste mucho la broma en comisiones.
> 
> Hubiera preferido de lejos un cierre por debajo de 1158 pero me arriesgo igualmente con algunas posiciones abiertas.



Vuelvo a estar sin cobertura del corto. Es decir, al lío.

Esperese usted lo de los 1158. De 21:15 a 21:30 han regado el jardín y se ha llenado de ardillas .... y despues ñampa, ñampa. Si sigue así el cierre, muy muy a tener en mente.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

Estos últimos minutos son de regalo


----------



## Manu_alcala (7 Oct 2011)

Futuros del SP por debajo de 1150. Como nos han engañao estos mamones....


----------



## Pepitoria (7 Oct 2011)

Pues con la tonteria han dejado abierta aún la posibilidad de los cortos 

Como para fiarse


----------



## Janus (7 Oct 2011)

Que acaben ya!!!! que al final van a arreglar el cierre ....


----------



## Nico (7 Oct 2011)

Veo que Ustedes no han tenido mucho problema pero yo no he podido prácticamente ingresar a Burbuja.info en todo el día.

*Para Juanrana:*

No te pude constestar antes por lo del servidor, pero como miembro de la secta claquiana no puedo menos que decirte LO MISMO que te dijo Claca (el Gran Maestro de la Orden) aunque, puedo precisarte algunos puntos:

1) Si no defines QUE quieres hacer tu STOP será malo o bueno (te lo dijo Clara).

2) Se me ocurre pensar -por tu stop y tu ingreso- que tú te juegas a que SAN suba hasta el rango de los 7 - 7.10. No piensas estar "entrando y saliendo" sino que te sentarás, tranquilo y cómodo, a esperara que la acción llegue por aquellos rumbos.

Si ESTA es tu estrategia (es uno de los escenarios con los que juego) te diré que tu stop POR AHORA está muy bien puesto.

En el punto donde lo pusiste (*5,95*) hay varias trincheras por arriba y, si llega allí *más vale salirse porque signfica que LAS COSAS CAMBIARON.*
Sin embargo, mientras jueguen por arriba de ese punto, no hay que desesperarse porque "no han roto nada".

3) Así que, si ESA es tu estrategia, el stop es correcto y lo que puedes hacer es irlo SUBIENDO "trinchera a trinchera" (las hay en 6, en 6,05; en 6,11 y en varios puntos por arriba de eso) a medida que la cotización vaya subiendo.

4) La otra pregunta que uno podría formularse es si FORZOSAMENTE vamos al rango de 7.
Eso, obviamente, no te lo puede garantizar nadie.

Por si fuera poco hoy han dejado la cotización DENTRO de la zona de control de una línea descentente y se pueden dar el lujo de irse abajo sin haber violado ninguna regla (malditos roedoreh)

5) Mi opinión ?

Creo que el tema bancario *TIENEN que arreglarlo* porque, sin solucionar lo de los bancos no puede haber fin de la crisis.
El problema es que esto puede ocurrir más o menos rápido *o tomar MESES* -dependiendo de las medidas-

Por lo pronto, la cotización está en un punto donde pueden tenerla VARIOS DIAS jugando entre el 6,33 y el 6,05 sin que a nadie se le caiga la cara de verguenza ni tenga que justificar nada.

Si esto está muy fragil o va para abajo, podrás salirte y esperar que la cosa esté más clara. Si avanzan, puede que lo hagan "tímidamente" al rango del 6,41.

Si esto (los bancos) ya está en vías de arreglo, sin duda que acelerarán la marcha rumbo a los 7 al menos donde, todos se sentarán a meditar qué pasa.

Esta es mi percepción en el caso de SAN.

(seguramente aplica -en las escalas y cotizaciones del caso- a BBVA y hasta Bankinter que deben tener una situación similar)

===

*Disclaimer:*

(1) Hablo de memoria con los punto señalados porque ya cerré el gráfico de SAN.
(2) Esta es la explicación gratuita. La de pago incluye gráficos, videos de Claca dando la bendición y una réplica del gráfico de SAN con las líneas de Claca en papel de ilustración y en tamaño de 60x90 cms listo para enmarcar.
(3) Por el tema cuotas, pagos y donaciones a la Orden, puedes consultar con Claca.


----------



## Nico (7 Oct 2011)

*PD* = Recién veo el feo cierre del SP y los Bancos en USA.

El lunes puede ser guanoso en el Ibex (SAN INCLUIDO) pero, el nivel al que lo lleven dependerá de lo que se cueza este fin de semana en las reuniones de los "jefes".


----------



## MariscosRecio (7 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es increible como ha bajado esa sociedad de precio desde 24 euros que empezo a 4,huele a la misma mierda que Prisa
> Parece un valor facilmente manipulable y malo
> la verdad no se que te ha inclinado a comprala



Puede ser mi complejo de gacela o mi mal instinto en las acciones Con lo bien que me iba con los futuros del miniibex.....

Espero que el lunes sea un lunes sangriento!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (7 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Alguien lleva aceror mittol en su cartera?



Yo, en cortos.  De momento con destacables pérdidas.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Yo, en cortos.  De momento con destacables pérdidas.



Lo tuyo es masoquismo
FCC,t5,Gamesa.....
Das miedo
¿Que mas llevas en corto?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Yo, en cortos.  De momento con destacables pérdidas.



Me recuerda usted a un ilustre forero a quien hace tiempo que no leo por aquí (Hannibal Lecter)


----------



## sirpask (8 Oct 2011)

Que dia dios mio... Que dia, y encima este foro jodido tol dia y yo sin consolarme. Lo de las 14.30 no tiene nombre....


----------



## VOTIN (8 Oct 2011)

Que noche mas tranquila...................


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo tuyo es masoquismo
> FCC,t5,Gamesa.....
> Das miedo
> ¿Que mas llevas en corto?



Ahora mismo solo Arcelor.  

El lunes debería haber guano, pero vaya usted a saber.



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me recuerda usted a un ilustre forero a quien hace tiempo que no leo por aquí (Hannibal Lecter)



¿Por?  Miedo me da la respuesta.


----------



## Claca (8 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ahora mismo solo Arcelor.
> 
> El lunes debería haber guano, pero vaya usted a saber.
> 
> ...



Cuenta la leyenda que durante las turbulencias de mayo 2010, el usuario en cuestión aguantó largos con fuertes pérdidas. Tras una desastrosa semana en la que bolsa perdió soporte tras soporte, el viernes a última hora decidió cerrar los largos y abrir cortos, al considerar que el mercado ya sólo podía caer. Ese mismo finde fue la reunión del ecofin, y el lunes el IBEX abría con un gap alcista de 700 (sí, 700) puntos en el futuro, cerrando con 14% de subida en la sesión más positiva de la historia de la bolsa española.


----------



## faraico (8 Oct 2011)

Pues si vieses la rubia que me esta mirando...no es para estar tranquilo....copa en mano me hallo.


Y no le digo nada porque ando comprometido.

Si que engancha este foro si,de copas y cada equis tiempo miradita....


----------



## VOTIN (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cuenta la leyenda que durante las turbulencias de mayo 2010, él usuario en cuestión aguantó largos con fuertes pérdidas. Tras una desastrosa semana en la que bolsa perdió soporte tras soporte, el viernes a última hora decidió cerrar los largos y abrir cortos, al considerar que el mercado ya sólo podía caer. Ese mismo finde fue la reunión del ecofin, y el lunes el IBEX abría con un gap alcista de 700 (sí, 700) puntos en el futuro, cerrando con 14% de subida en la sesión más positiva de la historia de la bolsa española.



Buen argumento para una novela
Es por lo que me gusta la burbuja ja,ja,ja::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cuenta la leyenda que durante las turbulencias de mayo 2010, él usuario en cuestión aguantó largos con fuertes pérdidas. Tras una desastrosa semana en la que bolsa perdió soporte tras soporte, el viernes a última hora decidió cerrar los largos y abrir cortos, al considerar que el mercado ya sólo podía caer. Ese mismo finde fue la reunión del ecofin, y el lunes el IBEX abría con un gap alcista de 700 (sí, 700) puntos en el futuro, cerrando con 14% de subida en la sesión más positiva de la historia de la bolsa española.



Gracias por la explicación.

Me han llamado perdedor de forma sutil.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perdón por la ignorancia, pero no lo entiendo muy bien, pero quieres decir que la tendencia bajista como última instancia se situa en 9000 puntos

por otra parte se agradeceria que me explicaras definitivamente, si haces el favor lo es que una cuña, no lo acabo de entender del todo ( la linea verde con la roja lo es, no)


----------



## VOTIN (8 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdón por la ignorancia, pero no lo entiendo muy bien, pero quieres decir que la tendencia bajista como última instancia se situa en 9000 puntos
> 
> por otra parte se agradeceria que me explicaras definitivamente, si haces el favor lo es que una cuña, no lo acabo de entender del todo ( la linea verde con la roja lo es, no)



Los romanos hacian lo mismo pero rajando palomas
hemos mejorado mucho desde entonces


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas tardes compañeros!
> 
> Como se os ha dado el dia?



Estrenaba broker nuevo y nada más empezar, a primera hora, he estado a punto de ponerme corto en GAM, por lo que durante un par de minutos he tenido el dedo sobre el botón de cursar orden para vender (corto) en 3,59. Al final no lo hice, :cook: y GAM corrigió unos minutos después hasta 3,47 más o menos. (Había preparado el stop móvil para seguir el precio a 3,5 cents de distancia, hubiera cerrado el corto en 3,505 al darse la vuelta).

Así que tras perderme esa, y ver el gráfico que hizo Claca, desistí de entrar corto en GAM (y cualquier otra cosa para no liarla parda en el estreno) y ya he pasado el resto del tiempo haciendo tareas domésticas y familiarizándome con la plataforma del broker mientras el foro guaneaba y nos dejaba incomunicados.



Caos dijo:


> A mí también me ha acojonado pero es un* "hombre colgado"* de narices y ahora en rojo de nuevo.



¿Qué es eso? :ouch: (¿Una figura de AT?)



Nico dijo:


> Veo que Ustedes no han tenido mucho problema pero yo no he podido prácticamente ingresar a Burbuja.info en todo el día.
> (...)*Disclaimer:*
> 
> (1) Hablo de memoria con los punto señalados porque ya cerré el gráfico de SAN.
> ...



Pues no crea, que yo tampoco he podido y una de las cosas que he echado de menos ha sido su pronóstico sobre SAN y el leer mensajes como este )



Nico dijo:


> *PD* = Recién veo el feo cierre del SP y los Bancos en USA.
> 
> El lunes puede ser guanoso en el Ibex (SAN INCLUIDO) pero, el nivel al que lo lleven dependerá de lo que se cueza este fin de semana en las reuniones de los "jefes".



¿Al final queda largo el fin de semana o no?


----------



## VOTIN (8 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Estrenaba broker nuevo y nada más empezar, a primera hora, he estado a punto de ponerme corto en GAM, por lo que durante un par de minutos he tenido el dedo sobre el botón de cursar orden para vender (corto) en 3,59. Al final no lo hice, :cook: y GAM corrigió unos minutos después hasta 3,47 más o menos. (Había preparado el stop móvil para seguir el precio a 3,5 cents de distancia, hubiera cerrado el corto en 3,505 al darse la vuelta).
> 
> Así que tras perderme esa, y ver el gráfico que hizo Claca, desistí de entrar corto en GAM (y cualquier otra cosa para no liarla parda en el estreno) y ya he pasado el resto del tiempo haciendo tareas domésticas y familiarizándome con la plataforma del broker mientras el foro guaneaba y nos dejaba incomunicados.
> 
> ...



Que plataforma es mejor???


----------



## faraico (8 Oct 2011)

Cuente que es eso de rajando palomas...sirva este hilo fisemanero para culturizarnos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (8 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que plataforma es mejor???



Pues para mi, mejor que la de Openbank (Santander) es la de Clicktrade que uso ahora. También eché un vistazo a la demo de Renta4, pero no mucho, así que no sé como es de buena (aunque por lo poco que vi, igualmente puedo decir que es mucho mejor que Openbank)

Y no conozco más, así que creo que no puedo responder mejor a tu pregunta :o

Buenas noches!


----------



## VOTIN (8 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Cuente que es eso de rajando palomas...sirva este hilo fisemanero para culturizarnos



Los augur eran los adivinos romanos,rajaban aves para leer en sus visceras cual seria el pronostico de una batalla o el futuro.Tambien esperaban ver tras sacrificar el pajaro, el vuelo y la direccion de las aves .Segun la altura ,tipo de ave y si venia de la diestra o la siniestra predecir el futuro inmediato
Igualico,igualico que hace 2500 años pero con papel y regla ahora


----------



## juanrana (8 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Veo que Ustedes no han tenido mucho problema pero yo no he podido prácticamente ingresar a Burbuja.info en todo el día.
> 
> *Para Juanrana:*
> 
> ...




Explicación larga y tendida que se agradece, me aclara muchas dudas que ni siquiera sabía que tenía. Si te soy sincero (no se lo digas a nadie), no había llegado a plantearme tanto. Ahora veo incluso lo de la zona de control y tal, ha sido un día muy productivo. 

Si se saliera del canal en el que está metido y bajara del 6,11 me preocuparía. Si bajara del 6 me tomaría tres copas pa verlo borroso, y por debajo del 5,95 me salgo como ya he dicho.
Sin embargo espero que esto no pase y sin prisa pero sin pausa siga subiendo escalones.

El tema de los bancos lo arreglarán algún día. Es la opción que tomaron desde hace mucho tiempo, imprimir lo que haga falta. Pero también pienso que queda la traca gorda, porque están viendo el precipicio pero aún no estamos cayendo, y es en la caída donde los ultimátum de verdad surten efecto.
Gracias Nico, y a todos los demás por vuestras explicaciones.


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> Explicación larga y tendida que se agradece, me aclara muchas dudas que ni siquiera sabía que tenía. Si te soy sincero (no se lo digas a nadie), no había llegado a plantearme tanto. Ahora veo incluso lo de la zona de control y tal, ha sido un día muy productivo.
> 
> Si se saliera del canal en el que está metido y bajara del 6,11 me preocuparía. Si bajara del 6 me tomaría tres copas pa verlo borroso, y por debajo del 5,95 me salgo como ya he dicho.
> Sin embargo espero que esto no pase y sin prisa pero sin pausa siga subiendo escalones.
> ...



Lo hemos visto hace unos días mucho mas abajo, no?
Estoy de memoria, pero no bajo claramente de eso cuando rondábamos los 7800 hace unas semanas?
No estuvo casi o por debajo de 5?
Pensáis que con la bajada de rating, las noticias negativas y demás esto no se viene abajo?


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,
Permitidme una consulta absolutamente gaceril, tras una semana en que me he forrado con mi cuenta paper trading y apenas he sacado para pagar las facturas en real.

Ayer sobre las 11:18 tras la fuerte caída del DAX al no conseguir traspasar la resistencia (como indicaba Pollastre), veo que tras unos minutos se forma un pequeño suelo y decido abrir un largo en el futuro del EX en 2232, SL aproximado en 2222-2218.
En este caso la operación hubiese reportado 50 puntos de beneficio, pero mi pregunta es: ¿Sin tener datos en tiempo real, como se puede saber si hay acumulación y posible punto de rebote en esa entrada, o si nos encontramos en un escalón preludio de otra/s bajada/s?
Gracias.


----------



## Claca (8 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> perdón por la ignorancia, pero no lo entiendo muy bien, pero quieres decir que la tendencia bajista como última instancia se situa en 9000 puntos
> 
> por otra parte se agradeceria que me explicaras definitivamente, si haces el favor lo es que una cuña, no lo acabo de entender del todo ( la linea verde con la roja lo es, no)



La foto completa del IBEX, mis cartas encima de la mesa:







Figura de vuelta en forma de HCHi (hombro-cabeza-hombro-invertido), que también se aprecia en TEF, estaría ya activado y con pull. Por otra parte, la última esperanza bajista, como comentaba, es esa especie de cuña (señalada con circulitos rojos, para que quede claro), a la que apoyan los indicadores de más corto plazo. 

Estamos ante la lucha final entre la inercia bajista que reflejan las divergencias en horario, contra el fuerte rebote financiado por el pesimismo generado en estas últimas semanas con las caídas, el cual podría resultar en un suelo.

Tenemos figuras de vuelta activándose en muchos valores (REP, IBE, TEF...), si los bancos acompañan será ya definitivo y deberíamos fijar la vista en esos sorprendentes 9.700; el único pero, esas hipotéticas cuñas que se dibujan en los grandes... El problema de esta ambigüedad está propiciado por la ausencia de cortos, que normalmente confirmarían el giro al incentivar fuertes subidas con el cierre de posiciones bajistas, aunque como no hay, toca joderse en este mercado tan raro.

A nivel más general, tampoco el BUND se ha girado, ni el sector bancario europeo ha roto su resistencia, aunque como veréis, están presionando fuerte:

BUND:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-68.html#post5101303







Y para el sector bancario, no actualizo el gráfico, porque ha dejado un doji cerrando, por lo tanto, en el mismo sitio:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-68.html#post5101515

Los niveles están claros, pero no son un número mágico el cual garantice el éxito. El canal del IBEX, el 38% que dejaría la puerta abierta hasta el 61%, el HCHi, hay que ir atando los cabos y poner stops en función del movimiento que estemos siguiendo. Me parece que con este post queda claro porque llevo diciendo "hasta la zarpa todo es oso", pues el impulso bajista sobre el que yo estoy trabajando -algo muy subjetivo, en realidad-, sigue intacto en lo más básico.

El problema principal de la gente que opera en bolsa, es que no saben por qué hacen las cosas. Si vamos a muy corto, stops a muy corto, si vamos en busca de una figura, los stops que cubran esa posibilidad. No hay stop mágico, cada uno será bueno según el planteamiento que estemos desarrollando.

PD: La plataforma me petó mientras colgaba el gráfico, perdiendo así el trabajo, por lo que he tenido que hacerlo todo de nuevo. Sólo lo comento para cagarme en el internés y los ordenadores que son hijos del diablo >: (


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La foto completa del IBEX, mis cartas encima de la mesa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por esos graficos porque asi, aunque sigo solo mirando, se aprende una barbaridad, aunque me cuesta horrores a veces entenderlos, pero claro esto no es 2+2 y entiendo que se puedan dejar abiertas muchas posibilidades y que haya que ir "reaccionando" sobre la marcha y sobre los acontecimientos.
Voy a una pregunta de novato total
Cuando he abierto tu grafico, e incluso antes de leer las explicaciones sobre la cuña,figura cabeza hombro y las figuras de vuelta y demas, que reconozco que ahi me pierdo algo, a mi, en una vision totalmente novata, me parece que hay un fuerte techo, o resistencia en 8.800, no?
Veo como se ha llegado dentro de esa cuña ascendente tres veces a ese nivel y las tres veces que se ha llegado no lo ha traspasado y ha bajado hasta casi los 8200, para luego repetir el movimiento.
Eso nivel del 8.800 es el que comentas que si se traspasa claramente, significaria rotura hacia arriba, que es lo que yo veo en el grafico como un techo en esa cuña, no?
Ahora mismo vuelve a estar en ese nivel, con lo que o se vuelve al 8200, o lo traspasa hacia arriba claramente.
Si bajara al 8200 pues lo mismo no? si rompe hacia abajo ese nivel, estariamos en una tendencia algo mas bajista, y sino, pues vuelta a ir a por los 8.800?
Es mas o menos, y logicamente dicho de una manera burra y con errores, eso?
Gracias y perdon por si lo interpreto mal


----------



## Claca (8 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Gracias por esos graficos porque asi, aunque sigo solo mirando, se aprende una barbaridad, aunque me cuesta horrores a veces entenderlos, pero claro esto no es 2+2 y entiendo que se puedan dejar abiertas muchas posibilidades y que haya que ir "reaccionando" sobre la marcha y sobre los acontecimientos.
> Voy a una pregunta de novato total
> Cuando he abierto tu grafico, e incluso antes de leer las explicaciones sobre la cuña,figura cabeza hombro y las figuras de vuelta y demas, que reconozco que ahi me pierdo algo, a mi, en una vision totalmente novata, me parece que hay un fuerte techo, o resistencia en 8.800, no?
> Veo como se ha llegado dentro de esa cuña ascendente tres veces a ese nivel y las tres veces que se ha llegado no lo ha traspasado y ha bajado hasta casi los 8200, para luego repetir el movimiento.
> ...



Bastante acertado, pero ojo, la cuña está señalada con los círculos rojos, de modo que sólo el último toque a los 8.800 forma parte de la figura (fíjate como los indicadores replican el movimiento de triangulación).

Edito: Una formación de vuelta es un proceso de acumulación en una resistencia o soporte que al romper libera mucha fuerza en un sentido contrario a la tendencia previa. En el caso que nos ocupa, es ese HCHi. Mira toda la congestión por debajo de la línea clavicular -la línea discontinua que une los triangulitos verdes que conforman la figura, que están puestos ahí para señalarla, no le busquéis otro significado-, eso es mucho dinero intercambiado en esos niveles, luego es lógico pensar que si rompe por arriba todo ese dinero apostado a que subirá fuerce el precio a nuevas alzas. Eso es una figura de vuelta. En el caso de un techo, sería lo contrario, es decir, acumulación por encima del soporte, que al romperlo empujaría hacia abajo (ej. el caso del BUND en la actualidad, aunque todavía no ha roto). Espero que así se entienda


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cuenta la leyenda que durante las turbulencias de mayo 2010, el usuario en cuestión aguantó largos con fuertes pérdidas. Tras una desastrosa semana en la que bolsa perdió soporte tras soporte, el viernes a última hora decidió cerrar los largos y abrir cortos, al considerar que el mercado ya sólo podía caer. Ese mismo finde fue la reunión del ecofin, y el lunes el IBEX abría con un gap alcista de 700 (sí, 700) puntos en el futuro, cerrando con 14% de subida en la sesión más positiva de la historia de la bolsa española.



Brutal

¿Este era el mismo que piramido *con cortos* todas y cada unas de la subidas de un rally super alcista? Recuerdo que ya iba en plan kamikaze, que por sus hu**s esto tenía que bajar y perdió una verdadera pasta.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La foto completa del IBEX, mis cartas encima de la mesa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La posibilidad de cortos en los índices usa se ha debilitado, por no decir que casi ha desaparecido. El viernes pudo dar la oportunidad pero le pararon los pies donde debían.

Como suposición, estoy pensando que ahora hará un arreón hacia abajo para formar un HCHi en unos cuantos días. Si en ese punto se pone a "tontear" tocando niveles inferiores, mucho ojo.

Una tendencia , muy fuerte y consolidada, está esperando pacientemente como premio al que sepa hacia donde vamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2011)

Grecia necesitará más dinero: "O se amplía el plan de rescate o se reestructura deuda" - elEconomista.es

*El representante heleno ante el FMI también achacó esta estimación al resultado del compromiso adoptado por los tenedores privados de bonos griegos en el marco del acuerdo de Intervención del Sector Privado (PSI, por sus siglas en inglés) por el que se comprometen a aceptar pérdidas de hasta el 21 por ciento en sus carteras de deuda griega.*


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Oct 2011)

Para el que tenga TEF en cartera. El cierre de ayer fue en la parte baja de un canal perfectamente definido (gráfico intradiario - intervalo 10 minutos)






By manualcala at 2011-10-08

Pero ojo, porque la cotización se ha parado justo en una directriz bajista que observo en el gráfico de seis meses con intervalo diario.






By manualcala at 2011-10-08

En lunes entrará en niveles de sobrecompra, por lo que es posible una visita al hueco de 7 cts que dejó en la sesión del 5 de octubre.


----------



## Claca (8 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Para el que tenga TEF en cartera. El cierre de ayer fue en la parte baja de un canal perfectamente definido (gráfico intradiario - intervalo 10 minutos)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Usas gráficos sin ajustar dividendo?


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La foto completa del IBEX, mis cartas encima de la mesa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



excelente post, muy agradecido


----------



## Manu_alcala (8 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Usas gráficos sin ajustar dividendo?



Para esos gráficos, no está ajustado el dividendo de mayo. Aún no he descubierto la opción (no sé siquiera si la tiene) en el módulo gráfico de Renta4.

Edito: Pues no la tiene...


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> De qué hablas?  Todo lo contrario.



Bueno, es tu opinión. 

De momento no estoy ni corto ni largo, simplemente no estoy. Solamente aguardo.


----------



## Caos (8 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Bueno, es tu opinión.
> 
> De momento no estoy ni corto ni largo, simplemente no estoy. Solamente aguardo.



Perdón, sé que ha sonado muy directo y no iba con intención. No me podía (puedo) parar a desarrollar el por qué, pero sólo tienes que examinar la acción del precio en la sesión y la evolución de la semana y verás. Por supuesto tal y como están las cosas, nunca se sabe, pero... en principio la cosa es bajista.

En otro orden, a la gente le gustará saber que los creadores de mercado son vendedores netos, GS y MS son los que más están vendiendo (especialmente en el mercado de crédito). Además, los margenes de apalancamiento siguen siendo bastante altos y con un Septiembre negro, el capital operativo de los fondos mutuos está a niveles históricamente bajos (en muchos casos alrededor del <5%). Es decir, que es bastante probables que aún no hayamos visto grandes liquidaciones.

Por otra parte los flujos entre mercados no sabemos lo que puede producir, con cotizaciones muy bajas y atractivas en Europa y emergentes (de momento, porque se basan en proyecciones más bien fantasiosas para el 2012) puede que el riesgo le interese salir de USA animando las bolsas en otros lares; aunque el entorno macro y la incertidumbre sigue siendo la misma.

Slds.



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso? :ouch: (¿Una figura de AT?)



Es una clase de vela, aunque ambigua en general es una señal bajista (más si cierra en rojo y el palo es suficientemente alargado por arriba; que es el caso), precedida de la subida de tres días. La acción intradía de infarto de la pre-apertura y el cierre también son muy bajistas. Si acompañan las noticias (o falta de) deberíamos ver bajadas de nuevo.


----------



## pipoapipo (8 Oct 2011)

pues para mi hay bipolaridad en los indices

europa: quiere subir, se la ve q si los gUSAnos acompañan se dispara hacia arriba

USA: esta en un canal bajista, es mas, si lo de ayer fue un giro y volvemos hacia abajo quizas se vuelva a probar el 107X

si no cambian los americanos, apuesto por bajadas la semana q viene, q se haya vuelto en 1172 no es una señal alcista, quizas pase algo en alguna de las reuniones de chupopteros politicus y esto de un giro, pero ahora mismo yo estoy fuera y esperando q confirme para meterme corto en el DAX

por cierto, despues de leer lo de las perdidas de pollastre y como en un dia lo recupero me ha quedado claro q ........ pollastre si pagara el impuesto de patrimonio este año


----------



## VOTIN (8 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues para mi hay bipolaridad en los indices
> 
> europa: quiere subir, se la ve q si los gUSAnos acompañan se dispara hacia arriba
> 
> ...



La gente que tiene dinero no paga,ese impuesto es para la clase media,gente mayor que lleva una vida trabajando.La gente que gana dinero apretando botones no tienen la cuentas aqui.


----------



## Janus (8 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Perdón, sé que ha sonado muy directo y no iba con intención. No me podía (puedo) parar a desarrollar el por qué, pero sólo tienes que examinar la acción del precio en la sesión y la evolución de la semana y verás. Por supuesto tal y como están las cosas, nunca se sabe, pero... en principio la cosa es bajista.
> 
> En otro orden, a la gente le gustará saber que los creadores de mercado son vendedores netos, GS y MS son los que más están vendiendo (especialmente en el mercado de crédito). Además, los margenes de apalancamiento siguen siendo bastante altos y con un Septiembre negro, el capital operativo de los fondos mutuos está a niveles históricamente bajos (en muchos casos alrededor del <5%). Es decir, que es bastante probables que aún no hayamos visto grandes liquidaciones.
> 
> ...



También pienso así. Me quede, como dije, abierto en corto.
Puede suceder que tire para arriba como un cohete, pero la probabilidad no va en esa línea y para eso están los stop losses.
Es para pensar que:
-Día en el que hay una noticia positiva en el dato del empleo usano .... y sin embargo, tras ello, han estado vendiendo y vendiendo recurrentemente. Además, previamente le pegaron un fogonazo alcista para subir a gacelas al tren. Prueba de que quieren llenar el foso para después darse un festión.
-Han lanzado una trampa en la última hora con un fogonazo alcista para sumar gacelas. También prueba de que quieren llenar el foso para ....

Hay que estar atentos a los perroflautas en este finde porque aún pudiendo estar acertados en la tendencia, se trata de que los stop losses no nos eliminen del juego antes de tiempo. De momento, las noticias son bajistas:
-Bajada de ratings a la banca.
-Los comentarios de Mervin K., que me parecen muy muy reveladores.
-Comentarios de ayer a última hora de Merkel (vaya artista del trile).
-Que nuestros políticos apenas hablan, como estará la situación económica. Lo mismo ya saben como va a ser el mando en plaza de los alemanes en España y no quieren que su nombre ... ni suene.

La recapitalización de la banca, va a doler mucho en el saque desde el centro del campo. Lo normal, es que sea el momento de reconocerlo todo de un tirón ... y en el caso de España, se verá que puede haber mucho más de lo previsto en los balances de los bancos.


----------



## sirpask (8 Oct 2011)

Hola yo soy un novatillo por aqui... en la pagina de mi trader nose poner la grafica del IBex, la del Dax, la del eurostock, la del S&P y el down jons a la vez, ¿alguno podria hacerlo? Yo sigo intentandolo... mi intencion es ver si los indices americanos y europeos se estan separando, Quiero mirar a ver como pueden afectar los indignados Usanos en su bolsa y en la nuestra.

Para el lunes todo huele a guanazo en el Ibex sobre todo por Fitch pero tengo un presentimiento que pasaremos los 8800 con olgura jeje, cada dia se les cree menos a las agencias de raiting y menos si son Americanas... si el Lunes el Ibex y el Eurostat cierra en verde ¿Nos habremos separado del todo?


----------



## Yo2k1 (8 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Para el lunes todo huele a guanazo en el Ibex sobre todo por Fitch pero tengo un presentimiento que pasaremos los 8800 con olgura jeje, cada dia se les cree menos a las agencias de raiting y menos si son Americanas... si el Lunes el Ibex y el Eurostat cierra en verde ¿Nos habremos separado del todo?



Buen "presagio". O sea para el lunes huele a guanazo pero subiremos a 8800, o sea que o baja o sube. 
Yo creo que si el lunes el ibex cierra en verde, pues como siempre el teatro, se habra escenificado en su totalidad.
Si con los miles de noticias, comentarios, situaciones, analisis, deuda, bancos, insolvencias, falta de liquidez, quiebras nacionales, y demas, "eto va pa rriba", creere cada dia mas (como ya creo) que nos mienten dia si, dia tambien.
No hay declaracion que no diga que esto va a reventar. Soros, el del FMI, etc, etc.
Todos ven el fin del fin de los tiempos.
Y luego no "pasa na", o sea o mienten o mienten, o una tercera posibilidad: mienten


----------



## VOTIN (8 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Buen "presagio". O sea para el lunes huele a guanazo pero subiremos a 8800, o sea que o baja o sube.
> Yo creo que si el lunes el ibex cierra en verde, pues como siempre el teatro, se habra escenificado en su totalidad.
> Si con los miles de noticias, comentarios, situaciones, analisis, deuda, bancos, insolvencias, falta de liquidez, quiebras nacionales, y demas, "eto va pa rriba", creere cada dia mas (como ya creo) que nos mienten dia si, dia tambien.
> No hay declaracion que no diga que esto va a reventar. Soros, el del FMI, etc, etc.
> ...



La Bolsa castiga la falta de expectativas,en el caso de Telemierda,Prisa,etc
lo entiendo pero no asi el castigo a ciertos valores que han perdido casi un 50% de su valor,no tiene sentido una vez descontado el problema de los beneficios seguir castigando a estas empresas porque valen lo que valen como minimo su valor en libros no el 50% del valor de los libros
Hay un momento en que los valores son absurdos y no tiene mas remedio que subir


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Oct 2011)

Una consulta foril, ¿cuántos de uds. operan con CFDs? Es que tengo una dudilla.



Caos dijo:


> Es una clase de vela, aunque ambigua en general es una señal bajista (más si cierra en rojo y el palo es suficientemente alargado por arriba; que es el caso), precedida de la subida de tres días. La acción intradía de infarto de la pre-apertura y el cierre también son muy bajistas. Si acompañan las noticias (o falta de) deberíamos ver bajadas de nuevo.



Ok, gracias por la explicación, entiendo que es como una vela martillo, pero invertida, aunque no había visto el nombre de "hombre colgado".


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, despues de leer lo de las perdidas de pollastre y como en un dia lo recupero me ha quedado claro q ........ pollastre si pagara el impuesto de patrimonio este año



Yo por curiosidad (si es que no lo ha explicado ya) me pregunto con cuántos contratos trabaja diariamente y cuál es su target medio para dar un día por completo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo por curiosidad (si es que no lo ha explicado ya) me pregunto con cuántos contratos trabaja diariamente y cuál es su target medio para dar un día por completo.



Venga, ya está! Voy a decir la verdad sobre el Sr. Pollastre! Ni decenas de contratos ni pepinos en vinagre. Lo que pasó el día de marras, ese en el que se juega su minidax semanal,fué que _la niña_ (que en realidad es la que se muestra en la foto adjunta) no atinaba ninguna. Cuello a la izquierda largo, cuello derecha corto.







Ciego de fé en su niña, piramidó ad infinitum centenas de veces. Es lo que ocurrió. No le den más vueltas.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Estoy ansioso por saber los resultados del lunes
si maese pollastre se equivoca en el pronostico generalizado bajista tendra a la parienta
persiguiendole con la zapatilla toda semana
Yo tendria cuidado maestro,los peores enganchones se cogen cuando menos se esperan
prudencia valiente conductor,no vaya a ser una pillada de leoncios


----------



## The Hellion (9 Oct 2011)

Caballeros, no se pongan nerviosos, que esto es un foro público...

Todos sabemos quiénes son los contendientes de verdad al_ Nacho Vidal award_ de este hilo. No dejemos que un quítame allá esos centímetros genere situaciones incómodas.

Por otra parte, con un poco de maestría y la dosis justa de apalancamiento, todos podemos llegar a estar lo que se dice "bien armados". 

Dejemos que este hilo sea nuestro jes-extender y no ahuyentemos a los miembros del _star system_.


----------



## sirpask (9 Oct 2011)

ienso:ienso:


The Hellion dijo:


> Caballeros, no se pongan nerviosos, que esto es un foro público...
> 
> Todos sabemos quiénes son los contendientes de verdad al_ Nacho Vidal award_ de este hilo. No dejemos que un quítame allá esos centímetros genere situaciones incómodas.
> 
> ...



ienso:
Entonces... ¿Corto para el lunes en Telefonica?


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ienso:ienso:
> 
> ienso:
> Entonces... ¿Corto para el lunes en Telefonica?



Yo sinceramente creo que el lunes es un dia para estarse quieto o como mucho
operar a las 5 de la tarde
Todo el mundo va a salir de corto al empezar
Yo soy bastante gacelilla,de hecho no he operado nunca en intradia y solo hace unas semanas que compre acciones pero eso de seguir a la manada tampoco me va,para eso leo este hilo,para aprender de los maestros.


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> por cierto, despues de leer lo de las perdidas de pollastre y como en un dia lo recupero me ha quedado claro q ........ pollastre si pagara el impuesto de patrimonio este año




Patrimonio es un impuesto que no pega mucho con el tema bursátil... por definición, si tenemos cuatro duros, normalmente los vamos a tener moviéndolos en el mercado, no "cogiendo polvo" en una cuenta corriente, ni apilados en tochos.






Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, ya está! Voy a decir la verdad sobre el Sr. Pollastre! Ni decenas de contratos ni pepinos en vinagre. Lo que pasó el día de marras em el que se juega su mindax semanal _la niña_ (que en realidad es la que se muestra en la foto adjunta) no atinaba ninguna. Cuello a la izquierda largo, cuello derecha corto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jur... yo no piramido 
Pero todos tenemos defectos... y el mío es que confío demasiado en mi tecnología, al punto de que tengo problemas cuando se produce un fundamental que pone todo patas arriba. El mercado a veces puede ser muy tonto, y tú tienes que ponerte en "modo tonto" también con él. Si te empeñas en seguir de listo, pues batacazo.


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estoy ansioso por saber los resultados del lunes
> si maese pollastre se equivoca en el pronostico generalizado bajista tendra a la parienta
> persiguiendole con la zapatilla toda semana
> Yo tendria cuidado maestro,los peores enganchones se cogen cuando menos se esperan
> prudencia valiente conductor,no vaya a ser una pillada de leoncios




¿Yo? Vaya, no sabía que yo había hecho un pronóstico generalizado bajista para el Lunes, acabo de enterarme 

Yo nunca hago pronósticos para nada que vaya más allá de 24 horas, caballero...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2011)

Sr. Hellión, no se preocupe. No hay mucha diferencia de 30cm a 35 cm. Por lo demás, ya zabe ustec que todo se dice sin acrtitud y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Patrimonio es un impuesto que no pega mucho con el tema bursátil... por definición, si tenemos cuatro duros, normalmente los vamos a tener moviéndolos en el mercado, no "cogiendo polvo" en una cuenta corriente, ni apilados en tochos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sr. Pollastre, no hacía falta que contestara. Ya zabe ustec que era broma. ( y para intentar dejar ya el tema del dia de marras zanjado :

Por lo demás suerte a todos en la semana que entra. Y ya saben, aplíquense el sentimiento contrario a ustedes mismos, pastizal seguro!


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2011)

De todas formas, y ya que estamos con eso de los pronósticos... puedo jugar yo también a hacer uno :: ; el Viernes se dió una situación muy curiosa, pero con el foro jodido, no pude postear gran cosa.

El caso es que el Viernes tuvimos una distribución importante, -2500 Daxies; el respaldo o contrapartida fueron un porrón de gacelas que compraban como locas por aquello del "estovaparriba".

Nunca puedes saber qué tiene esta gente en la cabeza, y es arriesgado decir qué pasará el Lunes; pero viendo que tras el cierre del Viernes empezó la racha de malas noticias (declaraciones poniendo el default formal de grecia como algo inminente, bajada de ráting a España, comentarios de posible contagio y reanudación de los ataques a España e Italia) y viendo la distribución que hicieron el Viernes...

y sabiendo que esta gente va siempre dos pasos por delante, pues...


----------



## The Hellion (9 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Hellión, no se preocupe. No hay mucha diferencia de 30cm a 35 cm. Por lo demás, ya zabe ustec que todo se dice sin acrtitud y tal



No, si yo no lo decía por nosotros, líbreme Dios, sino por visitantes como los que aparecen de vez en cuanto, a los que todos los dedos se les hacen huéspedes, y que leyendo un poquito de aquí y otro poquito de allí, acaban sumando dos y dos, y siempre les da seis. 

Una cosa es que un día en petit comité, si acaba pasando, nos riamos de las cornadas de varios ceros que nos han dado, y otra que algún tarugo/a ajeno empiece a decir que provocamos crisis, encendemos puros con billetes de quinientos y encima nos reímos de niñas indígenas con dificultades canoras (porque si no recuerdo mal, he visto el vídeo de la niña de pollastre, y hay que joderse con la cancioncilla :XX


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2011)

por si a alguien le interesa (vaya par de trileros)

Merkel y Sarkozy estudiarn una inyeccin de 100000 millones a los bancos | Economa

de aprobarse, lunes viene pepón
PD : ridículo lo de esos 100000 m€, en fin............


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por si a alguien le interesa (vaya par de trileros)
> 
> Merkel y Sarkozy estudiarn una inyeccin de 100000 millones a los bancos | Economa
> 
> ...



para peponada esta
Santander y BBVA en la lista de compradores para hacerse con Dexia Blgica | Noticias de Empresa

...nuestros bancos salen de compras por europa para ayudar a Belgica::

yo como tengo apuestas al rojo...
Hasta el dia 17 que se concreta el cambio de acciones por dividendo no creo que baje el SAN,aunque tenga que salir el el Botin en calzoncillos para animar,con solo 0,2 de incremento por accion el botas se ahorra 170 millones de pagar en dividendos


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> para peponada esta
> Santander y BBVA en la lista de compradores para hacerse con Dexia Blgica | Noticias de Empresa
> 
> ...nuestros bancos salen de compras por europa para ayudar a Belgica::
> ...




Pues tengan cuidado porque en su día la megainyección en la banca inglesa .... les envió para abajo a toda hostia.
Pensad qué significa "inyectar". Hay muchas variantes (que no es regalar por decreto) y una de ellas es la ampliación de capital obligada para captar fondos que refuercen el core capital. Y eso sería sinómino de bajadas duras al comienzo por lo menos. Otro tema es que les compren los activos "precarios" a precio de burbuja ... en ese caso ganarían un huevo (como GS que cobró el 100% de los CDS en AIG por respaldo de la Reserva Federal).
Lo dicho, un tema es "follar" y otro "a quién follar".

:vomito:


----------



## sirpask (9 Oct 2011)

Habrá banqueros que al oir la palabra "recate" con 100.000 millones ya estaran mirando en los catalogos de las agencias nuevas islas para comprar e irse de vacaciones.
Parece que Merkel y Sarko son nuevos en esto...


----------



## Fran200 (9 Oct 2011)

No puede ser, el Sr. Pollastre haciendo previsiones (que no proyecciones) cual Aramis bursátil.

No veo el momento de que empiece la jornada Teutona...ya saben la novedad te da energías renovadas.

Ya tengo todo lo necesario para no desentonar en este nuevo escenario:


Esto ya lo tengo







Y esto espero que llegue un poco antes de las 8








Y por supuesto algunas posiciones abiertas....espero que sea lo único abierto cuando empiece el Oktoberfest:cook::cook::cook:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues tengan cuidado porque en su día la megainyección en la banca inglesa .... les envió para abajo a toda hostia.
> Pensad qué significa "inyectar". Hay muchas variantes (que no es regalar por decreto) y una de ellas es la ampliación de capital obligada para captar fondos que refuercen el core capital. Y eso sería sinómino de bajadas duras al comienzo por lo menos. Otro tema es que les compren los activos "precarios" a precio de burbuja ... en ese caso ganarían un huevo (como GS que cobró el 100% de los CDS en AIG por respaldo de la Reserva Federal).
> Lo dicho, un tema es "follar" y otro "a quién follar".
> 
> :vomito:



Si se amplia el capital de la sociedad y este lo compra el estado,al final es regalar o nacionalizar
Otra cosa es que amplien en el libre mercado,eso es la ruina logicamente porque con un precio bajo de cotizacion derrumbas el valor,pero si lo compra el Estado en cambio lo subes,parece lo mismo pero no es lo mismo

Le regalaran dinero( prestamo interes cero),le compraran acciones o los activos,pero al final ES LO MISMO,lo pagamos con nuestros impuestos y levantamos LOS BANCOS


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> No puede ser, el Sr. Pollastre haciendo previsiones (que no proyecciones) cual Aramis bursátil.
> 
> No veo el momento de que empiece la jornada Teutona...ya saben la novedad te da energías renovadas.
> 
> ...



Pues a medias
tu te bebes las cervezas y yo me como a la moza de tapa
los dos usaremos el instrumento y cada uno echara al final un liquido diferente


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Oct 2011)

BBVA alerta de que el nivel de tensin financiera ha superado el alcanzado con la quiebra de Lehman,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si se amplia el capital de la sociedad y este lo compra el estado,al final es regalar o nacionalizar
> Otra cosa es que amplien en el libre mercado,eso es la ruina logicamente porque con un precio bajo de cotizacion derrumbas el valor,pero si lo compra el Estado en cambio lo subes,parece lo mismo pero no es lo mismo
> 
> Le regalaran dinero( prestamo interes cero),le compraran acciones o los activos,pero al final ES LO MISMO,lo pagamos con nuestros impuestos y levantamos LOS BANCOS



Ampliar capital significa incrementar el número de acciones .... y en este caso es para reconocer un pufo oculto no para invertir en algo que genera un retorno mayor (que en ese caso, sí es positivo). El beneficio por acción se diluye y se pega la hostia. Es así, puedes verlo en RBS, Lloyds, AIG, BoA, Citi etc... Es por lo que Dexia se ha pegado el hostión el viernes a pesar que el resto estaba subindo. Eso sí, tienes todoa la razón del mundo en que efectivamente se amplia capital con nuestro dinero porque el estado lo subcciona vía deuda (pagamos nosotros) o incrementa de recaudación vía impuestos (que también pagamos nosotros). Pero una cosa es que lo paguemos todos (con independencia de que seamos, o no, accionistas) y otra cosa es lo que sucede con los accionistas.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Oct 2011)

El gap/la apertura de mañana va a ser bajista, ya lo digo, 100%...... mi operador tiene un fallo sistematizado nimio, casi imperceptible que ya tengo calado hace un par de meses que me hace saber los gap de después de fin de semana (Los Lunes) y no falla (espero no llevarme un mega-owned)....(DAX)....y puede ser fuerte


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ampliar capital significa incrementar el número de acciones .... y en este caso es para reconocer un pufo oculto no para invertir en algo que genera un retorno mayor (que en ese caso, sí es positivo). El beneficio por acción se diluye y se pega la hostia. Es así, puedes verlo en RBS, Lloyds, AIG, BoA, Citi etc... Es por lo que Dexia se ha pegado el hostión el viernes a pesar que el resto estaba subindo. Eso sí, tienes todoa la razón del mundo en que efectivamente se amplia capital con nuestro dinero porque el estado lo subcciona vía deuda (pagamos nosotros) o incrementa de recaudación vía impuestos (que también pagamos nosotros). Pero una cosa es que lo paguemos todos (con independencia de que seamos, o no, accionistas) y otra cosa es lo que sucede con los accionistas.



Dexia murio hace mas de un año,puedes ver el enfalograma plano de su muerte aqui
DXBGF.PK Cotizaciones históricas | DEXIA SA BELGIUM Acción - Yahoo! Finanzas
a estado mantenida hasta que ha interesado declarar su muerte
cualquiera con internet si buscara informacion sobre ella sabria que era una zombi


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2011)

.... mérito tendría decir qué banco no es zombi.
Dexia ha tenido el coraje de reconocer en verano (desde entonces ha perdido un 60%) las pérdidas latentes de su deuda en Grecia. A ver si lo hace la banca española respecto a sus pufos inmobiliarios y respecto a la deuda portuguesa -- QUE NO ES PAGABLE --
Lo que ha estado descontando paulatinamente mes tras mes es la posibilidad de intervención por su exposición. A medida de que se tenía más claro que era deuda impagable, Dexia ha ido empeorando .... a medida de que se tenía más claro que habría quita, Dexia ha ido eliminando EV y cuando la semana pasada ha estado claro que o es intervenida o quiebra (por una mayor quita de la que es capaz de absorver).... es cuando la han dado estopa.


----------



## Janus (9 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El gap/la apertura de mañana va a ser bajista, ya lo digo, 100%...... mi operador tiene un fallo sistematizado nimio, casi imperceptible que ya tengo calado hace un par de meses que me hace saber los gap de después de fin de semana (Los Lunes) y no falla (espero no llevarme un mega-owned)....(DAX)....y puede ser fuerte



Así parece que será, efectivamente. La bolsa de Tel Aviv está bajando y en los últimos tiempos actúa como indicador adelantado :XX:

No obstante, todavía queda saber si hasta el final del día, va a haber perroflautadas o no .... Espero que no lo hagan y tengamos recompensa quienes arriesgamos el viernes y nos quedamos abiertos con dos pelotas.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Así parece que será, efectivamente. La bolsa de Tel Aviv está bajando y en los últimos tiempos actúa como indicador adelantado :XX:
> 
> No obstante, todavía queda saber si hasta el final del día, va a haber perroflautadas o no .... Espero que no lo hagan y tengamos recompensa quienes arriesgamos el viernes y nos quedamos abiertos con dos pelotas.



No sufras,
hay gente que con un huevo tambien lleva una vida normal::


----------



## Orangecoop (9 Oct 2011)

Yo lo que no veo es porqué está subiendo si la situación macroeconómica no ha cambiado, aun estoy verde en tema bolsa pero ¿No deberíamos esperar una corrección bajista? es decir, seguimos con la mierda al cuello y pagando por los errores pasados, nada a sido solucionado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Y esto espero que llegue un poco antes de las 8



Esa cerveza con tanto roce debe estar caliente..... o soy yo? :o


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2011)

Hoyga, es que veo que todo el mundo estaba opinando para el Lunes, y yo he querido jugar también ::




Fran200 dijo:


> No puede ser, el Sr. Pollastre haciendo previsiones (que no proyecciones) cual Aramis bursátil.
> 
> No veo el momento de que empiece la jornada Teutona...ya saben la novedad te da energías renovadas.
> 
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


>



Una vez más mil gracias por tus análisis, cada vez que colgáis y comentáis un gráfico personalmente aprendo muchísimo. 
Una pregunta, ¿por qué consideras el 100% del FIBO en mayo en los 10.928 y no por ejemplo en los 10.400-10.500 de inicios de julio o los 10.200 de finales del mismo mes?
Merci nano!


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Oct 2011)

Un Gran Mercado Alcista está próximo

Hoy me ha pasado mi amigo Alain un interesante informe sobre el flujo de cash de los “Rydex Mutual funds”. Históricamente, cuando el porcentaje de cash sobre sus activos sobrepasa el 150%, es un indicador de suelo de mercado (ver imagen):








Actualmente, el dato es de $1.9 billions de cash, lo que se traduce en un +157%, lo que significa que el “Gran Suelo” está próximo.

Históricamente, cuando hemos sobrepasado esos niveles, el índice S&P500 se ha comportado de media de la siguiente forma:

+7.1% en 1 mes,

+18.8% en 3 meses,

+26.3% en 6 meses

y +39.2% en 1 año.







En el corto plazo, no sabemos dónde estará el mínimo: 1070, 1050, o 950 como dice Alain. En el medio plazo, las probabilidades nos dicen que estaremos mucho más arriba.

Un Gran Mercado Alcista está próximo « ZonaHedge ...publicado el 04/10/2011

Abramos el debate


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Oct 2011)

*IdeasdeTrading.com - Informe Semanal 10 a 14 octubre 2011
*

[YOUTUBE]IPAuyMZyHU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2011)

"Per cert"... me había fijado en la foto, pero no había reparado en esta frase suya:



Fran200 dijo:


> *Y esto espero que llegue un poco antes de las 8*



¿De veras opera Ud. "full day"? Un poco cansino, no cree.... personalmente, si pasan las 12:00 - 12:30 y no he cerrado, empiezo a estar ya un poco frito.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Oct 2011)

*Dow Jones, ¿Ha encontrado suelo? ¿Ha finalizado la tendencia bajista?*
http://www.elmundobursatil.es/index...uelo-¿Ha-finalizado-la-tendencia-bajista.html


----------



## Fran200 (9 Oct 2011)

Horarios? ¿Qué es eso?

Un día puedo estar 8 horas o estar una semana sin aparecer. Todo es relativo, por poner un ejemplo: se que en el DAX va a haber chicha en los 5.882 o en los 5.662 (Es por poner algo) pues estaré atento para cuando vaya a pasar eso, una vez terminada la función en esos niveles, pues te vas a tomar una cerveza o te pones a chatear. Si un día especialmente importante y se ve mucho movimiento todo el día, pues al pie del cañón, que no, pues entonces te vas.

Como dice el señor Mulder, solo han estado activos dos veces al día, o han estado todo el día dando por saco, depende.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Horarios? ¿Qué es eso?
> 
> Un día puedo estar 8 horas o estar una semana sin aparecer. Todo es relativo, por poner un ejemplo: *se que en el DAX va a haber chicha en los 5.882 o en los 5.662 (Es por poner algo)* pues estaré atento para cuando vaya a pasar eso, una vez terminada la función en esos niveles, pues te vas a tomar una cerveza o te pones a chatear. Si un día especialmente importante y se ve mucho movimiento todo el día, pues al pie del cañón, que no, pues entonces te vas.
> 
> Como dice el señor Mulder, solo han estado activos dos veces al día, o han estado todo el día dando por saco, depende.



Señor Fran200, mójese, como ve el panorama, ¿arriba o abajo?, siempre que aparece por el foro esto se va para arriba, pero..... cual es su apuesta para este Lunes


----------



## Claca (9 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una vez más mil gracias por tus análisis, cada vez que colgáis y comentáis un gráfico personalmente aprendo muchísimo.
> Una pregunta, ¿por qué consideras el 100% del FIBO en mayo en los 10.928 y no por ejemplo en los 10.400-10.500 de inicios de julio o los 10.200 de finales del mismo mes?
> Merci nano!



Esta pregunta es de nota, muy bueno que te lo plantees. Tiene bastante que ver con la subjetividad de la que hablaba en el post, aunque también responde a criterios 'técnicos' fáciles de aplicar. Hoy estoy demasiado cansado tras un finde de mala vida, así que dejo la respuesta para más adelante y de este modo intento currármela un poco.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Oct 2011)

En Directo


----------



## ghkghk (9 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


>




Lo que no deja de ser un 0.00X%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que no deja de ser un 0.00X%



esos gintonics findesemaneros....

:rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (9 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> esos gintonics findesemaneros....
> 
> :rolleye:




Por escribir algo :Baile:


----------



## Orangecoop (9 Oct 2011)

Sigo planteando la misma pregunta, si los datos y la realidad macroeconómica nos dice que estamos en el pozo y que aun no hemos tocado fondo, por que la bolsa muestra tendencia alcista? Las empresas no pueden tener unas buenas expectativas de crecimiento si no se ha reactivado el consumo. ¿ O estoy siendo demasiado largoplacista?


----------



## atman (9 Oct 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Sigo planteando la misma pregunta, si los datos y la realidad macroeconómica nos dice que estamos en el pozo y que aun no hemos tocado fondo, por que la bolsa muestra tendencia alcista? Las empresas no pueden tener unas buenas expectativas de crecimiento si no se ha reactivado el consumo. ¿ O estoy siendo demasiado largoplacista?



Es que, verá, el número de respuestas que justifiquen la tendencia tiende a infinito por la derecha y por la izquierda, y por arriba y por abajo....

1.- Exceso de liquidez, en general,
2.- Mantenimento e incluso mejora de resultados de los blue-chips.
3.- desplazamiento de los capitales desde otros activos.
4.- corrección de la tendencia bajista
5.- reequilibrio de los mercados de opciones.
6.- espectativas de tipos de interes
7.- expectativas de más liquidez
8.- polvo de viagra en los billetes de 100 dolares
9.- aumenta de la agresividad de los operadores por falta de sexo.
10.- euforia en los traders por el efecto de la viagra.
11.- la alineación de saturno.
12.- la ausencia de grandes tormentas solares...

sigo....??

correctas? todas, algunas, ninguna... lo importante es lo que pasará mañana... pero eso sólo lo saben algunos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> en directo





ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que no deja de ser un 0.00X%





guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> esos gintonics findesemaneros....
> 
> :rolleye:





ghkghk dijo:


> por escribir algo :baile:



-0.0019/(1.3356+0.0019)*100=-0.14% :d


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Sigo planteando la misma pregunta, si los datos y la realidad macroeconómica nos dice que estamos en el pozo y que aun no hemos tocado fondo, por que la bolsa muestra tendencia alcista? Las empresas no pueden tener unas buenas expectativas de crecimiento si no se ha reactivado el consumo. ¿ O estoy siendo demasiado largoplacista?



Como veras el ibex rondaba en enero del 2008 sobre los 16000,hoy estara sobre los 8000 y pico,digamos que desde entonces hasta ahora hemos perdido la mitad del valor patrimonial
¿Tu crees que España tiene la mitad de valor ahora que hace 4 años ?
¿hemos sufrido una guerra?
Ya es momento de tomarse las cosas en serio,hay que valorar las cosas en la realidad
Tomemos por caso ACEROR MITTOL,vale la mitad que hace 4 años y sigue vendiendo mas ,produciendo mas,y ganando lo mismo ¿ es logico que valga menos?
En algun momento debe esto pararse o bien seguimos y nos suicidamos
Lo logico seria el IBEX en 12000 puntos ni 16000 ni 8000


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Oct 2011)

Quizás se puede empezar a considerar tomar posiciones alcistas en Gamesa y similares, muy castigadas... ¿O no? ¿Qué valores del Ibex creéis que han sido "excesivamente" castigados?


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2011)

Bélgica aportará 4.000 millones de euros a la filial belga de Dexia - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Quizás se puede empezar a considerar tomar posiciones alcistas en Gamesa y similares, muy castigadas... ¿O no? *¿Qué valores del Ibex creéis que han sido "excesivamente" castigados?*



Según Tonuel, no hay ninguno suficientemente castigado ::


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Si os fijais en el grafico que puse el 13 de octubre de 2008 quiebra lehman y el ibex pasa de 16000 a 7000 en 2009,luego sube hasta agosto de este año y se hunde fo,rmando un suelo estos tres meses ,pegara un rebote y subira minimo a los 10000,desde mi humilde opinion

OJO
Cuando llege a 10000 posiblemente se hunda a 7000,la mierda de la realidad economica se impondra


----------



## Orangecoop (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como veras el ibex rondaba en enero del 2008 sobre los 16000,hoy estara sobre los 8000 y pico,digamos que desde entonces hasta ahora hemos perdido la mitad del valor patrimonial
> ¿Tu crees que España tiene la mitad de valor ahora que hace 4 años ?
> ¿hemos sufrido una guerra?
> Ya es momento de tomarse las cosas en serio,hay que valorar las cosas en la realidad
> ...



La duda es, ¿Están ahora infravaloradas o estaban antes sobrevaloradas? Está claro que el medio plazo corregirá el valor y en el largo todos estaremos muertos pero la duda es ¿En que punto nos encontramos? vamos, ¿A 5 años vista hay que ponerse largo ya o puede que toque los mínimos de hace 2 semanas? ::


----------



## Fran200 (9 Oct 2011)

Orangecoop dijo:


> Sigo planteando la misma pregunta, si los datos y la realidad macroeconómica nos dice que estamos en el pozo y que aun no hemos tocado fondo, por que la bolsa muestra tendencia alcista? Las empresas no pueden tener unas buenas expectativas de crecimiento si no se ha reactivado el consumo. ¿ O estoy siendo demasiado largoplacista?



Hay que ver las cosas en perspectiva (Ibex)

Desde mediados de septiembre: Alcista
Desde principios de agosto: Lateral
Desde principios de julio: Bajista
Desde 1994: Alcista

Supongo que se refiere en estas última sesiones a muy corto plazo: (Ahora me pongo técnico, algo que no me va mucho)

Aunque la tendencia a medio plazo sea bajista, estamos en un escenario de alta volatilidad por lo que es normal subidas de cuatro-seis sesiones de mucha intensidad.

Tenemos que sentarnos de vez en cuando y alejar el gráfico, analizarlo detenidamente, donde estamos, como va el trimestre, el año y alejar de nosotros los sentimientos de euforia y pánico (Fundamental en alguien que no quiere salir malherido de este mundo).
Es de sentido común que en determinados momentos, la esperanza, las noticias, otras inversiones que pierden valor (creo que lo dijo Luis, ojo a las Commodities) y el sentimiento de que el valor en un momento de las acciones es barato, produzca entradas de dinero y subidas de bolsa. No se puede caer constantemente, sin respiro, en poco tiempo no tendríamos mercado de valores....

Sobre lo que puede pasar el lunes. Ni idea, solo puedo decir que vengo comprado desde bastante abajo, por lo que ante un eventual "fin de semana" con recetas milagrosas no me pille fuera. En estos casos una apertura con Gap muy a la baja, tendría que ser "escandalosa" para dejar la cuenta "tocada". Con mucho riesgo aposté el viernes a verde en la sesión del lunes. El resto de la jornada, conforme vayan dejando datos (Como saben los más antiguos, la planificación trimestral se hace transcurridas algunas sesiones de dicho trimestre)


----------



## pollastre (9 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Con mucho riesgo aposté el viernes a verde en la sesión del lunes.



Vaya, pues entonces espero haberme equivocado con lo de la distribución del Viernes. A mí me da igual, ya sabe que yo nunca me quedo abierto en overnight (mucho menos un fin de semana, y aún mucho menos en las actuales circunstancias que vivimos) así que prefiero equivocarme y que salga Ud. en verde mañana.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Una cosa es esperar algo y otra dejar un viernes posiciones abiertas para el lunes,corres un riesgo de que cualquier majara de politico suelte una chorrada y te folle vivo el lunes por la mañana,es peligroso y no se que se gana con ello,sobre todo en estos tiempos


----------



## Fran200 (9 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Vaya, pues entonces espero haberme equivocado con lo de la distribución del Viernes. A mí me da igual, ya sabe que yo nunca me quedo abierto en overnight (mucho menos un fin de semana, y aún mucho menos en las actuales circunstancias que vivimos) así que prefiero equivocarme y* que salga Ud. en verde mañana*.



Mire usted ya me han puesto hasta la correita,








esperemos que no se fije en mi ningún can grandote y malote


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como veras el ibex rondaba en enero del 2008 sobre los 16000,hoy estara sobre los 8000 y pico,digamos que desde entonces hasta ahora hemos perdido la mitad del valor patrimonial
> ¿Tu crees que España tiene la mitad de valor ahora que hace 4 años ?
> ¿hemos sufrido una guerra?
> Ya es momento de tomarse las cosas en serio,hay que valorar las cosas en la realidad
> ...



Yo pregunto, tenía españa ese valor en 2008? Guerra no sé, pero algo más de parados si que tenemos. Cerrando quirofanos y demás.
Aparte, valía una casa lo que costaba en 2007?
Y claro que en algun momento ha de parar, el problema es cuando.


----------



## Seren (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como veras el ibex rondaba en enero del 2008 sobre los 16000,hoy estara sobre los 8000 y pico,digamos que desde entonces hasta ahora hemos perdido la mitad del valor patrimonial
> ¿Tu crees que España tiene la mitad de valor ahora que hace 4 años ?
> ¿hemos sufrido una guerra?
> Ya es momento de tomarse las cosas en serio,hay que valorar las cosas en la realidad
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo, añadiendole el factor fundamental como es la inflación. El que quieran dar liquidez a los bancos es meter mas pasta en el sistema (mas inflación), con lo cual los valores objetivos no deben ser más bajos que en el pasado, al contrario. Yo sigo sin ver el escenario nipón ya que en occidende no parece agradar la via de ajuste de precios, al menos en USA, y tampoco a la mayoria de europeos.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo pregunto, tenía españa ese valor en 2008? Guerra no sé, pero algo más de parados si que tenemos. Cerrando quirofanos y demás.
> Aparte, valía una casa lo que costaba en 2007?
> Y claro que en algun momento ha de parar, el problema es cuando.



Cuando lea usted que desciende el paro,ese sera el punto de crecimiento
mientras aumente el paro iremos de mal a peor,pero la bolsa siempre anticipa la
primavera en febrero
Ahora estamos digeriendo nuestras malas estructuras financieras y de funcionarios del estado


----------



## Fran200 (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una cosa es esperar algo y otra dejar un viernes posiciones abiertas para el lunes,corres un riesgo de que cualquier majara de politico suelte una chorrada y te folle vivo el lunes por la mañana,es peligroso y no se que se gana con ello,sobre todo en estos tiempos



Normalmente cuando se hacen este tipo de locuras, es porque las proyecciones de riesgos frente al recorrido en positivo de las posiciones tomadas, nos indican que la mejor opción es que se queden abiertas. 

Un ejemplo, supongamos una apertura ligeramente en rojo y con altas probabilidades de recuperación y con miles de pequeños inversores comprados. Entrar a estos niveles nos llevaría a importantes resistencias donde muchos venderían, haciendo un cresting bastante doloroso, analmente hablando. Y si te quedas mirando, se puede escapar el tren, perdiendo tiempo y por tanto dinero.

Supongamos una apertura muy roja: Saltan Stop Profit de muchos grandes que vienen comprados, saltando del carro a primeras de cambio, estas ventas incrementan las caídas, dando opción de entrar más abajo en largo.

Supongamos una apertura muy verde: Pues entonces solo hay que seguir el precio por detrás hasta que se de la vuelta.

Esta es la ventaja de entrar en un momento adecuado. Llevas la voz cantante.

P.D. Si a lo que se refiere es a que durante el fin de semana se decrete la disolución de la UE y esto caiga en apertura un 20% (No problemo, suspenden cotización: y lo que menos importaría es si te has dejado unos largos abiertos.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo, añadiendole el factor fundamental como es la inflación. El que quieran dar liquidez a los bancos es meter mas pasta en el sistema (mas inflación), con lo cual los valores objetivos no deben ser más bajos que en el pasado, al contrario. Yo sigo sin ver el escenario nipón ya que en occidende no parece agradar la via de ajuste de precios, al menos en USA, y tampoco a la mayoria de europeos.



No hay mas pasta en el sistema ,el dinero que le dan a los bancos es para cuadrar sus numeros y presentar sus balances correctamente,no llega a la gente de la calle y por eso no hay inflacion

Las condiciones de BASILEA III obligan a los bancos y a todo el sistema a ser mas solvente y tener mas liquidez de caja,para eso es el dinero que les mandan.
Si entrara en la sociedad aumentaria el consumo y descenderia el paro


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Oct 2011)

Acuerdo franco aleman para soltar bicoca a los bancos ¿llegara algo a los mercados?

_Mirad que yo os envio como gacelas en medio de leoncios_


----------



## Seren (9 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No hay mas pasta en el sistema ,el dinero que le dan a los bancos es para cuadrar sus numeros y presentar sus balances correctamente,no llega a la gente de la calle y por eso no hay inflacion
> 
> Las condiciones de BASILEA III obligan a los bancos y a todo el sistema a ser mas solvente y tener mas liquidez de caja,para eso es el dinero que les mandan.
> Si entrara en la sociedad aumentaria el consumo y descenderia el paro



Hombre, los bancos tienen el ahorro del personal asi que sí es para la gente, concretamente para pagar deudas. Si entra algun banco en bancarrota la gente perdería dinero en caso de corralito. Este dinero se crea con esa intención.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Oct 2011)

Buff no se si lo estáis viendo, futuro _leoncio_ en la 2 ::

_"Ejque yo lo que quiero es ganar mucho dinero. Y la bolsa es el lugar ideal. Trabajar con 3, 4 6 pantallas y dar a click cuando veas una oportunidad...."_


----------



## ghkghk (9 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Hombre, los bancos tienen el ahorro del personal asi que sí es para la gente, concretamente para pagar deudas. Si entra algun banco en bancarrota la gente perdería dinero en caso de corralito. Este dinero se crea con esa intención.



Es más barato garantizar sólo los depósitos que los rescates que llevamos. Recuerda que el Estado entonces se convertiría en acreedor de hipotecas, préstamos....


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Hombre, los bancos tienen el ahorro del personal asi que sí es para la gente, concretamente para pagar deudas. Si entra algun banco en bancarrota la gente perdería dinero en caso de corralito. Este dinero se crea con esa intención.



creo que te equivocas, estamos en reserva fracionaria bancaria con un coeficiente de caja 2%(como privilegio único), más una pequeña filtración (los billetes que tienen en sus bolsilllos) podemos considerar que su coeficiente es de como mucho un 10%, o dicho de otra forma un banco puede prestar 10 veces más de lo tiene en depósitos (asientos contables en bits), es decir el sistema bancario global es insolvente por naturaleza, ya que todos nosotros sin "medidas excepcionles (rescates)" sólo podemos recuperar 1/10 parte de lo depositado inicialmente, cabe decir que decir que estos rescates no salen gratis cada nuevo billete vale menos, sólo nos roban una y otra vez......


----------



## Nico (10 Oct 2011)

Vaya!, cuando vi el cierre del SP lamenté haberme quedado con la posición tomada pero, cuando tuve que tomar la decisión (en algún momento hay que tomarla) evalué que había más posibilidades de un "acuerdo" para los bancos -con el consiguiente salto en la apertura- a que hubiera "malas noticias".

Como siempre nos despluman en vivo -para que duela más- las malas noticias salieron todas luego del cierre y ya nada podía hacer.

Sin embargo, la declaración de la Merkel es bastante sólida (bancos a salvo) y eso tiene que tener su peso. Suficiente al menos como para que no haya una desbanda catastrófica y, quien dice, que hasta luego de algún paseito "austaviejas" para abajo no retome la subida.

La *percepción* es que abrirá a la baja.

La *gran duda* es si vender a la primera y buscar recomprar más abajo o, tener un stop "racional" (en torno al 5,95 en caso de SAN) y aguantarlo -si salta, a otra cosa-.

Estaba a punto de vender "a la primera" buscando recomprar cuando hubiera un giro más o menos seguro pero, creo que con el razonamiento de Fran200 cabe también tomársela con un poco más de calma y utilizar el segundo curso de acción (mantener el stop "racional" y aguantársela hasta ver qué pasa realmente).

En fin... creo que puede ayudar un poco ver los primeros movimientos (estar atento al pre-market por el tema volumen puede ser una de las pistas, bund y euro-dolar la otra, incluso bolsas asiáticas) y, con ellos en la mano tomar la decisión.

Para los abonados al *"Claca Financial News"* (ya tenemos más de 600 sucrip_tores abonando la jugosa suscripción, lástima que el Profeta se lleva todo a su cuenta porque, según nos ha explicado, está reuniendo fondos para un 'Papamóvil' que le está preparando BMW) sugiero entonces:

a) Atentos al pre-market y al resto de los indicadores (bund, futuros DAX, euro-dólar, bolsas asiáticas). Estos no son absolutamente determinantes -y hasta pueden resultar engañosos- pero servirán para dar algunas pistas.

b) Si la situación pinta altamente guanosa, a vender a la primera de cambio y tratar de recomprar cuando la cotización parezca estabilizarse.

c) Si el tema está dudoso -e incluso no pinta tan guanoso- mantener una foto del "perro verde" de Fran200 a la vista, poner el stop en la zona del 5.95 y, sostener la fe que, capeado el temporal el arreglo del sector financiero tienen que seguir su curso.

===

(*) Como siempre, este es el anuncio público y gratuito, los sucrip_tores de pago reciben en esta ocasión un sobre conteniendo pelos del Profeta -para colocar en el relicario entregado en el primer número- que este fin de semana ha pasado por la peluquería.


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una vez más mil gracias por tus análisis, cada vez que colgáis y comentáis un gráfico personalmente aprendo muchísimo.
> Una pregunta, ¿por qué consideras el 100% del FIBO en mayo en los 10.928 y no por ejemplo en los 10.400-10.500 de inicios de julio o los 10.200 de finales del mismo mes?
> Merci nano!



A ver si así:







Simplemente voy siguiendo la evolución del segundo bajista. Para plantear una operativa debes fijarte en algo, que siempre será subjetivo, añado, pues al fin y al cabo la bolsa se desarrolla en fractales cuya secuencia de corte la elegimos NOSOTROS. Por eso, por ejemplo, fran200 puede hablar de un IBEX alcista en el corto plazo y bajista a medio. Esto es importantísimo y es, por desgracia, una de las asignaturas que la mayoría de inversores suspenden, de ahí que haya tantos enganchados en operaciones de largo plazo efectuadas bajo parámetros que no se corresponden a ese planteamiento (ej. el clásico valor extremadamente bajista en el tiempo que parece estar desarrollando un suelo de corto plazo y "entro ya que me pierdo la _gran_ subida", con el resultado que todos sabemos).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)




----------



## ddddd (10 Oct 2011)

¿Qué os parece Técnicas Reunidas en este momento con la noticia del nuevo contrato en Bolivia? Momento de entrar según de el pistoletazo de salida la sesión o esperar pacientemente?

Un saludo.


----------



## dj-mesa (10 Oct 2011)

pa´arriba.............


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Técnicas Reunidas en este momento con la noticia del nuevo contrato en Bolivia? Momento de entrar según de el pistoletazo de salida la sesión o esperar pacientemente?
> 
> Un saludo.




Entrarás ya a precio "post-contrato" y el AT no va a variar por una noticia.


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

...********* ya os vale con la coñita >:-(

Y encima Nico habla de pelo, a sabiendas que el amado líder Calopez tiene vetada la materia en el foro.


----------



## Nico (10 Oct 2011)

El pre-market viene de lo más normal. Al paso que va abrirá sin gap y, en caso de tenerlo hasta parece levemente alcista. Espero que no haya sorpresas desagradables en los escasos minutos que quedan.


----------



## ddddd (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entrarás ya a precio "post-contrato" y el AT no va a variar por una noticia.



Vamos, que mejor esperar pacientemente a que el valor termine de formar un suelo que debería estar aún algo por debajo de lo actual, ¿me equivoco?

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece Técnicas Reunidas en este momento con la noticia del nuevo contrato en Bolivia? Momento de entrar según de el pistoletazo de salida la sesión o esperar pacientemente?
> 
> Un saludo.



En apertura la miramos, pero el viernes quedó todavía por debajo de la resistencia, con un segundo bajista de corto plaz activado que la manda a los 21,10.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

este es un contrato para INITEC (empresa asociada a TR).

TR tiene ahora un proyecto nuevo en China


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Vamos, que mejor esperar pacientemente a que el valor termine de formar un suelo que debería estar aún algo por debajo de lo actual, ¿me equivoco?
> 
> Muchas gracias y un saludo.




Yo creo que sí, tiempo de subirse al tren siempre hay. Aunque sabes como todos aquí que esto no es ciencia exacta... Suerte!


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En apertura la miramos, pero el viernes quedó todavía por debajo de la resistencia, con un segundo bajista de corto plaz activado que la manda a los 21,10.



Ha abierto por encima, queda anulada la estructura. Joder, no ha dado tiempo ni a reaccionar, pero dejaré la foto para que se vea.


----------



## ddddd (10 Oct 2011)

TRE subiendo más de un 5% al comienzo. Espero no haber perdido el tren. Por ahora me mantengo a la expectativa, también puede ser una trampa de gacelas. 

Un saludo y muchas gracias por todos los comentarios en tan poco tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## ddddd (10 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ha abierto por encima, queda anulada la estructura. Joder, no ha dado tiempo ni a reaccionar, pero dejaré la foto para que se vea.



Vamos, que seguramente he perdido el tren, ¿no?

Un saludo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ...********* ya os vale con la coñita >:-(
> 
> Y encima Nico habla de pelo, a sabiendas que el amado líder Calopez tiene vetada la materia en el foro.



La modestia del profeta no hace más que agrandar su santidad.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Vamos, que seguramente he perdido el tren, ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo.



Hombre, hasta los 48€ de precio objetivo que marcan en el broker de Openbank, aún quedan "algunas" estaciones )

PD: Además, aunque conozco poco TRE, no me extrañaría que esta misma semana tuviera algún día una bajada de un 5 o un 6%.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

No es que hayas perdido en tren ddddd, lo hemos perdido todos. De saber esta noticia el viernes a las 10am yo también hubiera invertido... Más que he perdido yo con TRE no vas a perder, así que no sufras


----------



## sirpask (10 Oct 2011)

Stop puesto a 5,3 en IBE yujuuuuuu, 250 pavos win =), y subiendo.

Mi entrada con todo a 4,8 fue la ostia jeje.

Mientras escribia esto.. me ha saltao el stop =).

Game over por hoy.


----------



## Nico (10 Oct 2011)

Qué hermoso se va a ver cuando anuncien la recapitalización, regalo de dinero, masajes orientales y entrega de niñas virgenes a los gerentes bancarios y, toda esa semana SAN se eleve majestuoso a la cabeza del Indice y Tonuel mesa sus cabellos con cenizas y derrame hiel hierviente en sus labios agrietados.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Oct 2011)

¿que hay de nuevo viejos ? 

vaya ruinazo que hubiera liado, pensaba que nos ibamos a los seismiles y estamos en los nuevemiles ::

claro que, pollastre no lo permitiria :no:

Pues ahora me he metido en otro zulito ( opcion de compra ) y creo que seguire retrasando mi entrada en bolsa ad infinitum , a ver si tengo tiempo y leo el hilo de este mes, seguro que no me defraudareis y tendre unas risas garantizadas .

sl2 a todos


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Vamos, que seguramente he perdido el tren, ¿no?
> 
> Un saludo.



NO. Estoy preparando un gráfico, ahora lo verás...


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Vamossss.... entra ya, gacelón.... no te resistas... todos sabemos que te gusta :::: ::



zuloman dijo:


> ¿que hay de nuevo viejos ?
> 
> vaya ruinazo que hubiera liado, pensaba que nos ibamos a los seismiles y estamos en los nuevemiles ::
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya ruinazo que hubiera liado, pensaba que nos ibamos a los seismiles y estamos en los nuevemiles ::
> 
> *claro que, pollastre no lo permitiria* :no:




Tal vez. Eventualmente.

Quién sabe, vivimos tiempos extraños :o


----------



## univac (10 Oct 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿que hay de nuevo viejos ?
> 
> vaya ruinazo que hubiera liado, pensaba que nos ibamos a los seismiles y estamos en los nuevemiles ::
> 
> ...



Pues si parece que el guano total se aleja del escenario, los maestros todavia no han confirmado un cambio de tendencia....veremos.


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

TRE, corto plazo:







¿Suelo? Ni de coña. En rosa está todo lo relacionado con la estructura bajista de muy corto plazo anulada, pero si os fijáis ahora el precio está dentro de un canal desde el cual ha roto el lateral que llevaba, por lo que mientras no rompa esos 24,90 apróximadamente, el peligro de que haya sido un primer bajista y ahora venga un segundo está ahí o, en cualquier caso, seguiría lateral, pero de ninguna manera alcista.

Por cierto, cerca del techo del canal pasa una directriz muy jodida (la he borrado para no liar más el gráfico), la cual ha frenado el precio desde mayo de 2011.

PD: Cuando digo por debajo del lateral, debe entenerse como que puede estar haciendo simplemente un pull. Para mí el nivel que marca la diferencia es el que he comentado.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> NO. Estoy preparando un gráfico, ahora lo verás...



Se ciudadoso, que sabes que es un tema sensible :


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> este es un contrato para INITEC (empresa asociada a TR).
> 
> *TR tiene ahora un proyecto nuevo en China*





Santo Dios, que hacemos los Orientes. ¿En la reunión HVEI35 vas a confesar tu puesto en el consejo? Sin micros y tal...


----------



## atman (10 Oct 2011)

Titular de eleconomista: Sacyr pone como garantía el Canal de Panamá...


Yo voy a poner de garantía la Torre Eifel, 




quiero decir las fotos de la vista, claro.



Lo de Sacyr es la leche, pero con titulares como esos... vamooosss....


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

La directriz que no sale en último gráfico, pero que está ahí:







El doble techo ya cumplió, pero suelo, lo que se dice suelo, está claro que no hay.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Estooooo....buenos dias y tal


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

DAX, claves los 5620 por debajo y los 5750 por arriba. Posición congelada desde las 01:00 a esperar a ver por donde sale finalmente. De momento, el tirón por las noticias se ha parado, poco les ha durado. A ver si le meten más gasolina porque andan escasos de dopamina. El SP está ahí en el borde de terminar de jugarse los cuartos en la ruptura del canal bajista diario. La vela de hoy puede ser importante, especialmente ver lo que sucede en la última hora (en concreto, en los últimos 20 minutos).
Perroflautas en acción.
Fran200, un crack!!!.
Amigo Caos, espero que se protegiese ayer en la apertura del overnight. A veces compensa desvelarse un tanto.


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Titular de eleconomista: Sacyr pone como garantía el Canal de Panamá...
> 
> 
> Yo voy a poner de garantía la Torre Eifel,
> ...



Es la hostia, ya aceptan de colateral hasta el backlog de una producción y las facturas pendientes de cobro ... Pues detrás de esta gran obra, ya no tienen más que empeñar!!!!::


----------



## The Cool Spot (10 Oct 2011)

Buenas, claca, ya que te veo tan hacendoso voy a intentar abusar un poco y te voy a pedir que valores a ver como ves un puñado de compañias que les tengo echado el ojo: tubos reunidos, repsol, gas natural, caf y te dejo que escojas una de alimentacion (edito, que sea del mercado continuo, por favor).

Con que valores una me doy por muy contento y si son todas pues ya lo celebramos.

Gracias.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Estooooo....buenos dias y tal














The Cool Spot dijo:


> te dejo que escojas una de alimentacion (edito, que sea del mercado continuo, por favor).



Propongo Ebro Foods, pero vamos, sólo como sugerencia. :o


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Oct 2011)

El B popular acaba de hacer una OPA al B pastor.

Bancos en quiebra comprando bancos quebrados. Pagaran con un credito de COFIDIS, imagino.

Solo en España.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Detalle de la noticia
BANCO PASTOR Y BANCO POPULAR VOLVERÁN A COTIZAR A LAS 10:15 HORAS
09:55 - 10/10/2011


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Buenas, claca, ya que te veo tan hacendoso voy a intentar abusar un poco y te voy a pedir que valores a ver como ves un puñado de compañias que les tengo echado el ojo: tubos reunidos, repsol, gas natural, caf y te dejo que escojas una de alimentacion.
> 
> Con que valores una me doy por muy contento y son todas pues ya lo celebramos.
> 
> Gracias.



Joder, macho, como te pasas xd

Mira, hay una que recomendé hace tiempo, y que sigue con la estructura intacta, con bastante buena pinta de cara al medio plazo:


----------



## sirpask (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Estooooo....buenos dias y tal



Cachis, si este saludo hubiera sido hace un ratito hubiera puesto los Stops mas holgados... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> El B popular acaba de hacer una OPA al B pastor.
> 
> Bancos en quiebra comprando bancos quebrados. Pagaran con un credito de COFIDIS, imagino.
> 
> Solo en España.



Traduzco, que se me da bien.

BdE le dice al popular. Ey chaval!!!!, de pastuki no estáis muy bien, _casi_ en quiebra, verdad? Pues mira, compráis ese banquito y yo luego, con el dinero de los tontos de los paga-impuestos, os meto una inyección de papelitos y aquí no pasa nada, vale?

(COFIDIS somos nosotros :: )


Ahhh eso si. El sistema financiero más sólido del mundo y tal.


----------



## atman (10 Oct 2011)

Creo que Pollastre ya puede sacar a pasear al perro... o le faltará poco. =^_^=


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Creo que Pollastre ya puede sacar a pasear al perro... o le faltará poco. =^_^=




Porca miseria, hoy tengo que recepcionar unos muebles en la oficina nueva, así que no puedo moverme de aquí.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Oct 2011)

TRE subiendo más de un 7%... que exageración.


----------



## ddddd (10 Oct 2011)

Y hablando de valores del DAX, ¿cómo veriaís MAN o Thyssen Krupp?

Un saludo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

Buenos días.

Banco Pastor: +29,93%.


----------



## The Cool Spot (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Banco Pastor: +29,93%.



A alguno le ha tocao la primitiva. ¿Y el POP?


----------



## The Replicant (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Porca miseria, hoy tengo que recepcionar unos muebles en la oficina nueva, así que no puedo moverme de aquí.



pues mientras no le traigan los muebles, cante algo, unos nivelillos por soleares :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

primitiva los cojones [rafaXL mode on]
No me extraña que los perroflautas de nuestros político estén luego forrados.
Cuantos de estos hdlgp habrán comprado acciones de este pufobanco en las últimas semanas...
Lo dicho, y la CNMV seguro que no dirá ni mú. 

Menos mal que no se podía estar corto en bancos ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> A alguno le ha tocao la primitiva. ¿Y el POP?



El POP ahora mismo: -1,54%.


----------



## The Cool Spot (10 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> primitiva los cojones [rafaXL mode on]
> No me extraña que los perroflautas de nuestros político estén luego forrados.
> Cuantos de estos hdlgp habrán comprado acciones de este pufobanco en las últimas semanas...
> Lo dicho, y la CNMV seguro que no dirá ni mú.
> ...



Hombre yo he dicho que le ha tocado a alguien, pero no a quien. Entre los directivos de ambos bancos y politicos que andarian enterados y familiares ya habran comprado unos cuantos miles de acciones, que a estas horas estaran ya liquidadas. Lo que me extraña bastante es que el POP casi no lo haya notado, yo me esperaba que a los que llevaran POP les tocara, pero el negro, y no. Sera que el pastor no estaba tan quebrado como aseguraban (los mismos que le daban ordenes a su agente de comprar todo lo que pudieran sin que se notara mucho).


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Porca miseria, hoy tengo que recepcionar unos muebles en la oficina nueva, así que no puedo moverme de aquí.



.
NO me creo que no tenga a mano algún dispositivo móvil con 3G con el que hacer una consola a la ñina y sacar a pasear algunos daxies.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

alguno esta en ese canal en escala 1min del dax?
edito: lleva ya 15mins en la parte alta, mi ser receloso....
edito2: nein!
edito3: Ja!!! Scheiße!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias,

estoy con las subidas de BMW mas feliz que una perdiz, ahora que eh, ahora que, siyalodeciamulderquedigayo.

Si hasta me alegro que el ibex suba, como diria nuestro hamijo y siempre enterno señor Muertoviviente, nos pondremos cortos mas arriba :XX:

Que tal señor Ghkghk con las E.on, no estara usted decepcionado eh


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> NO me creo que no tenga a mano algún dispositivo móvil con 3G con el que hacer una consola a la ñina y sacar a pasear algunos daxies.




Tengo planeada una consola gráfica para el Ipad, pero con el follón que tengo encima últimamente, aún no he tenido tiempo de sentarme tranquilamente a desarrollar el port.

La idea es que se conecte remotamente con los servidores de la AI y, bueno, exactamente lo que sugería Ud.: poder sacar unos daxies a pasear mientras Ud. está en cualquier sitio.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> estoy con las subidas de BMW mas feliz que una perdiz, ahora que eh, ahora que, siyalodeciamulderquedigayo.
> 
> ...




EOAN/AC E.ON AG	2.600 40.807,00 45.578,00 4.771,00	11,69%	EUR

No mucho :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Un cuarto de los perdido con TRE, todo sea dicho. Aunque me lo planteo como operaciones diferentes, no en plan "he de recuperar lo palmado a toda costa".


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> estoy con las subidas de BMW mas feliz que una perdiz, ahora que eh, ahora que, siyalodeciamulderquedigayo.
> 
> Si hasta me alegro que el ibex suba, como diria nuestro hamijo y siempre enterno señor Muertoviviente, nos pondremos cortos mas arriba :XX:



.
chinito, ¿lo del i8 va en serio? ¿Lo van a comercializar?


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> alguno esta en ese canal en escala 1min del dax?
> edito: lleva ya 15mins en la parte alta, mi ser receloso....
> edito2: nein!
> edito3: Ja!!! Scheiße!



Al siguiente toque, lo puede romper ... sin no se dirige hacia abajo y rompe claramente los mínimos del día.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2011)

Tranquilo, intentaremos que recupere usted hasta la ultima peseta, y algo de plusvalias, para darle a Calopez algo para un nuevo servidor, que vaya dias llevo para entrar al foro. Desde ningun sitio he podido entrar.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> chinito, ¿lo del i8 va en serio? ¿Lo van a comercializar?










Pero no hay huevos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Oct 2011)

Eso dicen, pero vaya que, desde los prototipos hasta los coches de serie, hay muchos cambios. No espere usted que sea lo que ha visto. O igual si, eh. Lo importante, y para que no me baneen, es que sea bueno para la cotizacion. Y tambien para E.on.


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso dicen, pero vaya que, desde los prototipos hasta los coches de serie, hay muchos cambios. No espere usted que sea lo que ha visto. O igual si, eh. Lo importante, y para que no me baneen, es que sea bueno para la cotizacion. Y tambien para E.on.



La verdad, viendo lo que hace el Tesla hoy en día, yo creo que vienen tiempos interesantes de aquí a 10-15 años en este tema...


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Al siguiente toque, lo puede romper ... sin no se dirige hacia abajo y rompe claramente los mínimos del día.



Ahora lo está ya intentando.


----------



## Caos (10 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Caos, espero que se protegiese ayer en la apertura del overnight. A veces compensa desvelarse un tanto.



Bueno, Shanghai ha cerrado en rojo, así que por esa parte ya he obtenido beneficios (y es bastante buena noticia para los bajistas, porque después de varios días cerrada y habiéndose perdido parte de las subidas de la semana pasada cabía la posibilidad de un gap alcista); Tokyo estaba cerrado así que habrá que esperar para confirmar la tendencia en Asia que va a ser bastante importante en los próximos meses como catalizador de más bajadas. 

Lo más desconcertante es el EUR/USD, que por otra parte era de esperar porque no se sabe si va a reaccionar al alza o la baja con temas del rescate etc. (como dije hace unos días, en principio debería tener una reacción alcista de rebote, pero a medio plazo ser bajista), y el crudo anda tonteando de nuevo con el fibo, espero que corrija hacia abajo cuando empiece la sesión usana (que podría tener rebotes hasta los 1170 pero sigo creyendo que irá hacia abajo en última instancia), esto es lo que más daño me puede hacer si rompe al alza, pero bueno, para eso están los stops.

Los índices Europeos pues ahí andan, mejor saben ustedes... pero no veo mucha convicción en el DAX y parece (parece, claro) que el máximo del día ya se ha hecho, así que no me extrañaría que acabara en rojo si los gusanos ayudan un poco, ahora con el rollercoaster que es esto últimamente pues a saber. Desde Agosto ha costado siempre dos o tres sesiones en confirmar los reversals así que toca sufrir un poco más, pero también habrá oportunidad para buscar puntos de entrada el que lo quiera.

Resumiendo, mi perspectiva para la semana no ha cambiado mucho, China ayuda, el mayor peligro viene por parte de los políticos europeos (aunque muchas veces, la noticia es la excusa para el patrón y no lo contrario) y ver que tal se comportan las ganancias en USA. Por lo demás, paciencia


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora lo está ya intentando.



It's a trap. Fucker little bastards!!!


----------



## The Replicant (10 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> así que no me extrañaría que acabara en rojo si los gusanos ayudan un poco,



creo que hoy es festivo en Usa?? dia de Colón? :


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad, viendo lo que hace el Tesla hoy en día, yo creo que vienen tiempos interesantes de aquí a 10-15 años en este tema...



.
LAS especificaciones del i8 son increíbles. Lo que está anunciando BMW respecto a sus motores de tres cilindros, asombroso.

Está claro que los motores de combustión de 12, 8 e incluso 6 cilindros tienen los días contados. El que tenga un Murciélago que lo guarde bien, que son los últimos ejemplares de T-Rex justo antes del meteorito.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

A 15 kilómetros de Valencia capital, que es donde vivo:

SoLVIA - Piso en Avda. Tulipanes 36-38, La Pobla de Vallbona, Valencia - Ref. espacio: 000010921603049 

Precio de venta: 52.000 euros
Precio a obtener: 45.000 euros
Precio real teniendo en cuenta que no devuelvo 7.000 euros a Hacieda este diciembre: 38.000 euros + IVA= +- 40.000 euros

Precio del alquiler: 250 euros.
Rentabilidad real: 250 euros- 40 de gastos de comunidad- seguro alquiler (pongamos 20 euros por ese importe, aunque es ficticio porque no he investigado)= 190 euros.
190x12: 2.280
Rentabilidad anual sobre el importe: 5.7%

El tiempo que no lo alquile no me preocupa demasiado porque aprovecho para ir a jugar a padel con amigos, pasar un fin de semana tranquilo o en la piscina con la novia... 

¿Opiniones? Sé que no es el hilo, pero sabeis qué me pasaría si oso abrirlo en el principal.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Oct 2011)

en lo referente a los coches, me parece triste q la humanidad se mueva a base de quemar petroleo.......... pq el petroleo es muchas cosas mas (me refiero a productos quimicos) y es q el dia q escasee el petroleo tb escasearan los fertilizantes, colorantes, champus, etc

en lo referente a las bolsas, me parece q podemos irnos hasta las 14:30 q empiecen los gusanos el premarket............ estamos en un q si q no.......rompe tu q a mi me da la risa.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Precio del alquiler: 250 euros.
> Rentabilidad real: 250 euros- 40 de gastos de comunidad- seguro alquiler (pongamos 20 euros por ese importe, aunque es ficticio porque no he investigado)= 190 euros.
> 190x12: 2.280
> Rentabilidad anual sobre el importe: 5.7%



IBI+derramas+basuras+mantenimiento...



ghkghk dijo:


> El tiempo que no lo alquile no me preocupa demasiado porque aprovecho para ir a jugar a padel con amigos, pasar un fin de semana tranquilo o en la piscina con la novia...



Y si no, siempre lo podrá vender por lo que le costó 8:


(De buen rollo, ¿eh?  )


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A 15 kilómetros de Valencia capital, que es donde vivo:
> 
> SoLVIA - Piso en Avda. Tulipanes 36-38, La Pobla de Vallbona, Valencia - Ref. espacio: 000010921603049
> 
> ...



si lo abre en el principal sera lapidado por hereje :XX:

q sepa usted q su gen pepito esta muy desarrollado....... hagaselo mirar..... ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> si lo abre en el principal sera lapidado por hereje :XX:
> 
> q sepa usted q su gen pepito esta muy desarrollado....... hagaselo mirar..... ::




No lo he negado nunca. Cuando bajen los pisos un 70% compraré o

¿Entonces no está de acuerdo con la operación?


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> IBI+derramas+basuras+mantenimiento...
> 
> Y si no, siempre lo podrá vender por lo que le costó 8:
> 
> ...





Sí, está claro que hay más gastos, pero esos son los principales. Los demás son bastante secundarios (¿cuál puede ser el Ibi de un pisito de 45 metros en un pueblo a 15 kilómetros de Valencia?).

Además, de aquí a 18 años confío poder subir el alquiler a 275 euros :XX:

Por cierto, pese a poder tocatejarlo sin problemas, me hipotecaría por si los ladrilleros que ganarán el 20-N reinstauran la desgravación retroactivamente, en cuyo caso restaríamos otros 6.000-7.000 euros al precio.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Joder, este miercoles toca barbas

Miedo me da...


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

Al Ibex le pesa el culo, llevo toda la mañana largo desde 8775 y no despega


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, está claro que hay más gastos, pero esos son los principales. Los demás son bastante secundarios (¿cuál puede ser el Ibi de un pisito de 45 metros en un pueblo a 15 kilómetros de Valencia?).
> 
> Además, de aquí a 18 años confío poder subir el alquiler a 275 euros :XX:



Bueno, el importe del IBI lo desconozco (vivo de alquiler  ) pero hay otros aspectos a considerar en un piso de 45 m2 a 15km de Valencia: ¿Tipo de inquilino potencial? Lo digo porque para un piso de ese tamaño en Valencia supongo que estudiantes no le faltarían (entre otros tipos) pero a 15 km, ¿qué demanda tendrá ese piso?


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es la hostia, ya aceptan de colateral hasta el backlog de una producción y las facturas pendientes de cobro ... Pues detrás de esta gran obra, ya no tienen más que empeñar!!!!::



que recuerdos, vamos a sacarle el jugo a la compañia

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KsLVIrNWosM?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KsLVIrNWosM?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## ddddd (10 Oct 2011)

Y por hoy creo que toca mi última consulta, sí, soy un cansino...

¿Cómo verían ustedes la posibilidad de entrada en Abengoa? Prácticamente en mínimos anuales y da la impresión de que al menos un tirón al alza podría dar a corto plazo, ¿no creeen?

Un saludo.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No lo he negado nunca. Cuando bajen los pisos un 70% compraré o
> 
> ¿Entonces no está de acuerdo con la operación?



prefiero no mojarme pq desconozco la zona y el mercado inmobiliario en general........consulte a zuloman q es nuestro ejperto ladrillero

lo unico q le diria es q si no recuerdo mal eres de la zona del levante........ y alli aun puede bajar todo aun mas............... pero la cuenta vivienda te quema en las manos..... :fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk, yo estoy en tramites por herencia, de tener un piso en Alfafar al lado de la plaza del pueblo. 150 m, por cuanto crees que se podría vender?


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Yo les voy a recomendar unos adosados en el Serengueti...









Edit: Tengo ahora mismo los ojos como el Dioni, posiciones con distinta dirección en distintos índices. OZU que stresss:ouch:

Documento gráfico demostrativo


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Y por hoy creo que toca mi última consulta, sí, soy un cansino...
> 
> ¿Cómo verían ustedes la posibilidad de entrada en Abengoa? Prácticamente en mínimos anuales y da la impresión de que al menos un tirón al alza podría dar a corto plazo, ¿no creeen?
> 
> Un saludo.



yo no entraria aun

q este en minimos no quiere decir q no pueda hacer nuevos minimos

esperese a una señal de vuelta consistente, mejor dejar de ganar unos euros por esperar q ser inversor de largo plazo por ansia

no hace falta q me de las gracias (pero si se dispara hacia arriba tampoco me parta las piernas :XX: )


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Día para enmarcar. Ratio 15/1


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, el importe del IBI lo desconozco (vivo de alquiler  ) pero hay otros aspectos a considerar en un piso de 45 m2 a 15km de Valencia: ¿Tipo de inquilino potencial? Lo digo porque para un piso de ese tamaño en Valencia supongo que estudiantes no le faltarían (entre otros tipos) pero a 15 km, ¿qué demanda tendrá ese piso?



Había pensado en jóvenes solteros, no necesariamente estudiantes, y separados/divorciados. Muy cerca hay un centro comercial y polígonos, quizá alguien que prefiera alquilar ahí por 250 euros (que es entre poco y nada) a hacer 40 kilómetros de ida y vuelta todos los días. Más aún si puede comer en su propio piso en lugar de tupper o ir a Valencia (en cuyo caso son 80 los kilómetros).



pipoapipo dijo:


> prefiero no mojarme pq desconozco la zona y el mercado inmobiliario en general........consulte a zuloman q es nuestro ejperto ladrillero
> 
> lo unico q le diria es q si no recuerdo mal eres de la zona del levante........ y alli aun puede bajar todo aun mas............... pero la cuenta vivienda te quema en las manos..... :fiufiu:



Es que 7.000 euros es nada en un piso de 300.000 euros, ahí sí que me estoy quieto. Pero 7.000 sobre 40.000 ya es un pellizco. Y creo que es más que factible rentabilizarlo. 

PD: Y quien sabe si en 20 años el divorciado que lo use no soy yo :XX:


----------



## Antiparras (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A 15 kilómetros de Valencia capital, que es donde vivo:
> 
> SoLVIA - Piso en Avda. Tulipanes 36-38, La Pobla de Vallbona, Valencia - Ref. espacio: 000010921603049
> 
> ...



el problema no es el coste del inmueble, que me parece hasta razonable. Lo malo va a ser cuando la novia le pida amueblar y poner visillos al piso, se va a dejar ustec mas dinero en el ikea/corteingles que lo que le va a costar el zulo, va a ser como comprarse un seat panda de segunda mano y meterle navegador integrado y climatizador bizona .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena Sr. Fran200.
Espero que las ganancias de esas 15 superen las perdidas de la única operación fallida ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ghkghk, yo estoy en tramites por herencia, de tener un piso en Alfafar al lado de la plaza del pueblo. 150 m, por cuanto crees que se podría vender?




No lo sé amigo. Ni conozco el mercado en Alfafar, ni la altura, estado, antigüedad, vistas... Es muy difícil. 

Como siempre, ver los pisos iguales y bajarle de salida un 10%. No se vende nada, pero que si se venda algo sea lo tuyo. Ese 10% en unos años será la mejor inversión de tu vida.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Día para enmarcar. Ratio 15/1



16/1 con Stop Profit asegurando. Solo falta que toquemos un nivelito y esto se venga abajo...pero ya sería mucho pedir:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## olafien (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A 15 kilómetros de Valencia capital, que es donde vivo:
> 
> SoLVIA - Piso en Avda. Tulipanes 36-38, La Pobla de Vallbona, Valencia - Ref. espacio: 000010921603049
> 
> ...




Hola. Soy nuevo y llevo algunas semanas siguiendo este hilo pero soy absolutamente incapaz de aportar nada por lo que sólo leo.

Voy a comentar la jugada de ghkghk porque aquí si puedo decir algo.

Creo que los tiempos de comprar apartamento en la costa, empadronarse ahí y desgravarse en la renta han pasado a la historia. Actualmente Hacienda hace muchos cruces de datos:

- Consumos de lectricidad.
- Dirección del centro de trabajo en la Seguridad Social.
- Id. del cónyuge/pareja
- Colegio de los niños
- etc.

Y has de ser un artista para simular que vives en La Pobla. Y encima no lo podrás alquilar a cualquiera. Enseguida pillarán si alguien se ha empadronado en tu vivienda desgravable. O esa misma persona pondrá tu referencia catastral en su renta.

Vamos, que hacer la operación para salvar los 7.000 euros de devolución la veo más arriesgada que cualquier operación de bolsa de las que Vd. hace.

Con todo el cariño y buen rollo, saludos. 

PD) Por cierto, cuando he intentado seguir los chivatazos de este foro he palmado miserablemente (grrrr mandrilator). Principalmente por no hacerlo bien. Pero se agaradecen sobremanera igualmente :-D


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> el problema no es el coste del inmueble, que me parece hasta razonable. Lo malo va a ser cuando la novia le pida amueblar y poner visillos al piso, se va a dejar ustec mas dinero en el ikea/corteingles que lo que le va a costar el zulo, va a ser como comprarse un seat panda de segunda mano y meterle navegador integrado y climatizador bizona .



Lo bueno es que no cabe mucho visillo en poco más de 40 metros


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al Ibex le pesa el culo, llevo toda la mañana largo desde 8775 y no despega



Mientras que el SP no se dé la vuelta, no hay mucho que hacer en cortos. Hay un estadística por ahí que dice que cuando el SP abre muy alcista (por encima del 1,5%) suele finalizar con subidas mayores. Ahora está en 1176 y lo mismo le dá por irse a buscar los 1190. Todo se andará por lo que mucho ojo que es en estas escaramuzas donde se pierde bastante capital porque se hace cresting con mucha facilidad.


----------



## Seren (10 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias, esta mañana al yuan le han dado un nuevo empujón en su revalorización (a 6,34), oí que en unos 6 meses igual hasta lo dejan flotar (presion de los americanos). De lo mejor que le podía pasar a occidente.


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

olafien dijo:


> PD) Por cierto, cuando he intentado seguir los chivatazos de este foro he palmado miserablemente (grrrr mandrilator). Principalmente por no hacerlo bien. Pero se agaradecen sobremanera igualmente :-D



Mire que tengo módulos corriendo en paralelo (14 ahora mismo), y para estrenarse va Ud. y escoge precisamente Mandrilator, el único módulo que está en fase de pruebas... y además lo advertí en negrita :cook:

En fin, casi me siento obligado a compensarle con unas coplillas (la oda son ya palabras mayores) ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Hola. Soy nuevo y llevo algunas semanas siguiendo este hilo pero soy absolutamente incapaz de aportar nada por lo que sólo leo.
> 
> Voy a comentar la jugada de ghkghk porque aquí si puedo decir algo.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por la opinión. 

Piensa que vivo a apenas unos kilómetros, por lo que gastar algo de luz y agua no será difícil (creo que si no vivo allí de cualquier modo iré cada 10-15 días). Lo mismo para mi trabajo, es muy creible que trabaje en las afueras de Valencia y viva ahí.

De cualquier modo, lo más probable es que ni siquiera me desgrave, y en todo caso como mucho un par de años o tres (a 9.000 euros al año de hipoteca para la máxima desgravación) por lo que en 3 añitos podría alquilarlo sin necesidad siquiera de hacerlo en B.

Saludos.

PD. Si a alguien le molesta que desvíe el tema del Ibex, abro un hilo en el principal. Pero me da mucho miedo :S Además con lo que se ha visto de ginebras, coches, ordenadores y metal... creo que sólo faltaba hablar sobre el tema inmobiliario en un hilo que no trata sobre el tema inmobiliario, dentro de un foro inmobiliario.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Aquí a punto de enmandrilar al personal y estos hablando de adobados....








Señores UN POQUITO DE POR FAVOR!!!!::::::


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Pero no sea Ud. insolidario, hombre... diga, diga la dirección de la mandrilada para que la gente pueda estar preparada... dígales que nos vamos.... para... abajo.

bwuhuhUHUAHAHAHAHAH !!!





Fran200 dijo:


> Aquí a punto de enmandrilar al personal y estos hablando de adobados....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Mas claro?, pues como no les haga un croquis de lo que pienso....


Que naturalmente no es lo que tiene que suceder....imaginen que ahora me coloco 16/2 y la liamos, nos tenemos que ir juntos a recoger flores al campo.:XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mas claro?, pues como no les haga un croquis de lo que pienso....
> 
> 
> Que naturalmente no es lo que tiene que suceder....imaginen que ahora me coloco 16/2 y la liamos, nos tenemos que ir juntos a recoger flores al campo.:XX::XX:



Si no quiere Ud. utilizar las palabras "arriba" y "abajo" (entiendo que los sketches de Epi y Blas pudieron traumatizarle de joven  ) puede Ud. utilizar jeroglíficos, al más puro estilo Ocon de Oro.

Por ejemplo: me pongo corto o largo ???

Respuesta: pare en el kilómetro 57,20 y reposte:


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)




----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> 16/1 con Stop Profit asegurando. Solo falta que toquemos un nivelito* y esto se venga abajo*...pero ya sería mucho pedir:rolleye::rolleye:





El croquis.....


----------



## The Replicant (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Mire que tengo módulos corriendo en paralelo (14 ahora mismo), y para estrenarse va Ud. y escoge precisamente Mandrilator, el único módulo que está en fase de pruebas... y además lo advertí en negrita :cook:



coño y porque no nos dice que lo que marcan los otros 13???

nos tiene que dar el mandrilator, que mala leche...


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Mientras que el SP no se dé la vuelta, no hay mucho que hacer en cortos. Hay un estadística por ahí que dice que cuando el SP abre muy alcista (por encima del 1,5%) suele finalizar con subidas mayores. Ahora está en 1176 y lo mismo le dá por irse a buscar los 1190. Todo se andará por lo que mucho ojo que es en estas escaramuzas donde se pierde bastante capital porque se hace cresting con mucha facilidad.



Aguantaremos hasta la apertura yankee.


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> coño y porque no nos dice que lo que marcan los otros 13???
> 
> nos tiene que dar el mandrilator, que mala leche...



Hoyga, que no es así.... las proyecciones (niveles) que doy son del módulo Neuromancer, por ejemplo... las alertas de reversal son del MEWS (alerta temprana).... etc. 

Y esos sí que están en producción xDD


----------



## atman (10 Oct 2011)

Gracias Fran creo que se pudo entender a la primera. Yo... tengo un corto en 5700 con SL por arriba en en 5750. Tan mono él. Ya veremos... hasta la noche no creo que pueda ver como he salido, así que cuídenmelo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

fran200 dijo:


> el croquis.....



:xx: :xx: :xx: :xx:


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Esto no es como lo pintaban, ha tirado abajo pero sin mucha convicción...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Este hilo se va a convertir en material de estudio para hermética, ocultismo y maestro canteros de la Edad Media.

Ya mismo Iker Jimenez nos mete en un repor.


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Que cachondo con los nombres de los módulos




Disfruto casi más bautizándolos que desarrollándolos ::

Personalmente, mi nombre preferido es el DOMinatrix, el módulo que gestiona el Level-2 (DOM).


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Pero señor Atmannnnn que yo hablo en el corto plazo, es decir, digo lo que va a pasar hace diez minutos:::: (Como los grandes ejpertos en bolsa). Puede caer y luego empepinarrrrrr, aquí pasito a pasito:8::8::8:


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Esto no es como lo pintaban, ha tirado abajo pero sin mucha convicción...




Me da la impresión que el festivo en USA está afectando al volumen global. El corto en 5720 era para 40 puntos, y se ha quedado en 23.


----------



## The Replicant (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, que no es así.... las proyecciones (niveles) que doy son del módulo Neuromancer, por ejemplo... las alertas de reversal son del MEWS (alerta temprana).... etc.



ya me imagino que no nos quiere tan mal maese pollastre
es por entretener la espera hasta que llegue al km 57,20 ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


>



Era por ofrecer otra forma de comentarlo soterradamente...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Este hilo se va a convertir en material de estudio para hermética, ocultismo y maestro canteros de la Edad Media.
> 
> Ya mismo Iker Jimenez nos mete en un repor.



Es que usted no está en la logia???


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Disfruto casi más bautizándolos que desarrollándolos ::
> 
> Personalmente, mi nombre preferido es el DOMinatrix, el módulo que gestiona el Level-2 (DOM).



picaruelo ::

dentro de nada tendra un modulo negrozulomatrix )


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> ya me imagino que no nos quiere tan mal maese pollastre
> es por entretener la espera hasta que llegue al km 57,20 ::



Tenga cuidado, esa operación ya es vieja: me refería al anterior toque en 5720 a las 12:35; el que se forma ahora mismo, no puedo garantizar que se comportará igual.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que usted no está en la logia???



Algunas veces se me olvida...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si no quiere Ud. utilizar las palabras "arriba" y "abajo" (entiendo que los sketches de Epi y Blas pudieron traumatizarle de joven  ) puede Ud. utilizar jeroglíficos, al más puro estilo Ocon de Oro.
> 
> Por ejemplo: me pongo corto o largo ???
> 
> Respuesta: pare en el kilómetro 57,20 y reposte:


----------



## The Replicant (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Tenga cuidado, esa operación ya es vieja: me refería al anterior toque en 5720 a las 12:35; el que se forma ahora mismo, no puedo garantizar que se comportará igual.



mi sofisticado módulo "a ojímetro" ya indicaba que se podia ir para arriba ::


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Oct 2011)

realmente no esta roto nada, estamos en el filo de la navaja........... pero aun no se ha roto nada

tengan cuidado fuera, el negro de zuloman esta al acecho


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Ojete Calooooor

El acuerdo secreto	


Comentaba hace unos minutos que no tardaría en filtrarse cual es ese acuerdo tan secreto al que llegaron ayer Francia y Alemania. Según el FT de Alemania, el acuerdo es ni más ni menos que definitivamente ven a Grecia insolvente...Y por eso lo llevarían tan en secreto...porque ahora tienen que negociar de cuanto es la quita...los bancos griegos se desploman toda la mañana oliéndose el asunto...y es que como dice el refrán...reunión de pastores perdición de las ovejas...


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> realmente no esta roto nada, estamos en el filo de la navaja........... pero aun no se ha roto nada
> 
> tengan cuidado fuera, el negro de zuloman esta al acecho



Hable por Vd. algún "pequeño alarido" se ha escuchado ya en la apertura, romper no se si han roto algo, pero algún punto si ha saltado...::::


----------



## orcblin (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> A 15 kilómetros de Valencia capital, que es donde vivo:
> 
> SoLVIA - Piso en Avda. Tulipanes 36-38, La Pobla de Vallbona, Valencia - Ref. espacio: 000010921603049
> 
> ...



una cosa.

los 7000 euros de hacienda sólo no tienes que devolverlos si te gastas en tu vivienda habitual, por eso olvídate de hacer contrato de alquiler ya que estarás jodido.

....
lo demás no conozco la zona


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

orcblin dijo:


> una cosa.
> 
> los 7000 euros de hacienda sólo no tienes que devolverlos si te gastas en tu vivienda habitual, por eso olvídate de hacer contrato de alquiler ya que estarás jodido.
> 
> ...




Lo sé, muchas gracias. ¿Sería durante 3 años si lo quiero hacer legal, verdad? Creo que pasado ese plazo, y si ya no me desgravo, sí podría alquilarlo legalmente. ¿Es así?


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Bueno señores, me despido. Cierro el chiringuito, me echan, pues me voy. Ha tenido poco recorrido este retroceso.

Suerte señores.


----------



## univac (10 Oct 2011)

Se esta girando o solo responde al verde ibexiano de estos dias? Posible cambio de ciclo? Ilusion its-a-trap gacelera?








como todavia no llego ni a monaguillo de la iglesia claquiana, pido disculpas por el cutregrafico


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Se esta girando o solo responde al verde ibexiano de estos dias? Posible cambio de ciclo? Ilusion its-a-trap gacelera?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No parece que sea sólo en el IBEX:

Shareprice Time	Price	D/D-1
Amsterdam 14:01	€13.295	+0.76%
Brussels	14:01	€13.295	+0.76%
Luxembourg	10/08	€13.17	+0.00%
Madrid	14:01	€13.295	+0.76%
New York	08 : 00	$17.39	+0.00%
Paris	14:00	€13.28	+0.80%

PD: La fuente: ArcelorMittal > Home


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes a todos!

Como vais con las plusvalias??

Un día un poco loco, no?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

En blanco por ahora. :rolleye:

¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado en la cotización de Gamesa entre las 14.01 y las 14.10? Tanto en mi broker como en forexpros hay un salto entre esos dos momentos. :ouch:


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

a mi esta mañana estuvieron a punto de saltarme los stop loss en telecirco y que eso que los tenia bien altos haciendo caso a los buenos consejos que siempre se dan en este foro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En blanco por ahora. :rolleye:
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado en la cotización de Gamesa entre las 14.01 y las 14.10? Tanto en mi broker como en forexpros hay un salto entre esos dos momentos. :ouch:



En Ahorro.com también hay un salto...



MariscosRecio dijo:


> a mi esta mañana estuvieron a punto de saltarme los stop loss en telecirco y que eso que los tenia bien altos haciendo caso a los buenos consejos que siempre se dan en este foro.



¿Estás corto o largo en Telebasura?


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En Ahorro.com también hay un salto...
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Estás corto o largo en Telebasura?



En corto desde el viernes! Como lo ves?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

Mi impresión gaceril es que nos vamos pa'bajo. ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

El euro esta subiendo mucho, no?????


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> En corto desde el viernes! Como lo ves?



Por razones morales, de maravilla.

Yo también tengo tendencia a ponerme corto en estos valores tan bajistas, el problema es que si se inicia un pequeña tendencia alcista, aunque sea en el corto plazo, puede que estos valores tan castigados reboten bastante...

Pero puede resultar bien, en principio debería ser bajista.


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

Pedazo resistencia el 8800 no? los usanos vienen fuertes pero en europa parecen que quieren guanear.


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por razones morales, de maravilla.
> 
> Yo también tengo tendencia a ponerme corto en estos valores tan bajistas, el problema es que si se inicia un pequeña tendencia alcista, aunque sea en el corto plazo, puede que estos valores tan castigados reboten bastante...
> 
> Pero puede resultar bien, en principio debería ser bajista.



Yo tb ando corto en T5, eso sí en simulalol, se une a los demás cortos de Arcelol, FCC, GAM, REP y la joya de la coroña Sacyr :: todos en pérdidas pero como venga el oso guanoso me voy a forrar (virtualmente :XX.


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por razones morales, de maravilla.
> 
> Yo también tengo tendencia a ponerme corto en estos valores tan bajistas, el problema es que si se inicia un pequeña tendencia alcista, aunque sea en el corto plazo, puede que estos valores tan castigados reboten bastante...
> 
> Pero puede resultar bien, en principio debería ser bajista.



Yo estoy desde el viernes en ellos y hoy si sube tendré que cerrar posiciones ya que si se manifiesta la tendencia alcista como bien dices estaré perdido!


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Esto parece que quiere despegar??


----------



## Seren (10 Oct 2011)

A ver si se anima el ibex que vaya coñazo de dia


----------



## The Hellion (10 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como vais con las plusvalias??



Pues un tal José Pitu Gracia las lleva muy bien. 

14 kilotones de plusvis en 3 meses, invirtiendo en el Pastor.

Los del Pino, por otra parte, con cara de acelga, supongo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Esto parece que quiere despegar??



Me parece que Fran200 lo va a clavar (frase ambivalente donde las haya en este caso  )



Fran200 dijo:


> El croquis.....




PD: Mr Brigthside, tiene un mp.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> A ver si se anima el ibex que vaya coñazo de dia



Los puñeteros bancos lo tienen anclado. Qué día!!!


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues un tal José Pitu Gracia las lleva muy bien.
> 
> 14 kilotones de plusvis en 3 meses, invirtiendo en el Pastor.
> 
> Los del Pino, por otra parte, con cara de acelga, supongo.





Eso si que es un pelotazo en toda regla!!


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

No veo a pepon en el ibex, normalmente suele copiar a WS que está ya en el +2%.


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me parece que Fran200 lo va a clavar (frase ambivalente donde las haya en este caso  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y la traducción cual viene siendo, subida a 9200 para bajada a 8000?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

Fuera 8.825, ahora es cuando empezará a subir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

Recién sacado del National Geographic....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Y la traducción cual viene siendo, subida a 9200 para bajada a 8000?



No sé, Fran200 hablaba de tocar un nivelillo, no creo que sea 9200, sino más bien algo más "local". En cualquier caso, el "Vi=0" tendrá que preguntárselo a él 



Fran200 dijo:


> Solo falta que toquemos un nivelito y esto se venga abajo...pero ya sería mucho pedir:rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

Así a ojo a WS le debería quedar muy poca subida, si no es que ya hay algo más que un rebote.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

¿Y de TRE que me dicen? Está intratable. :8:

Voy a mirar el gráfico de Claca de esta mañana a ver donde para.


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

+10% por un contratillo nuevo, cuando consiga 2 sube el 20%


----------



## @@strom (10 Oct 2011)

Yo soy de los que sigue pensando que el Ndx va a hacer un tercer alcista y lo unico que hemos visto es una pequeña corrección al segundo alcista. 
Por cierto que está nuevamente cerca de tocar la media de 200 sesiones. 
Acciones como IBM marcando hoy máximos históricos. 
Ah y menuda cornada con las amd.


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

Pues AMD tiene buena pinta para largo plazo, puede revalorizarse un 100% facilmente.

Y pepón en WS.


----------



## @@strom (10 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pues AMD tiene buena pinta para largo plazo, puede revalorizarse un 100% facilmente.



Yo después de palmar un pastizal con ellas el miércoles compre TXN a 28$. 
LLevo 3 y las 3 son semis.
De AMD prefiero no hablar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

que le pasa al SAN que lo estan manteniendo en un rango de +-4 centimos todo el dia???????


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y de TRE que me dicen? Está intratable. :8:
> 
> Voy a mirar el gráfico de Claca de esta mañana a ver donde para.



Está intentando romper, veremos al cierre.

La que ha cumplido ya ha sido MTS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-59.html#post5097876

Ahora lucha también contra resistencias importantes.


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

Están descontando la quita del 60% de grecia 

3 de los 5 grandes están paraditos por eso el ibex solo sube 0,7% sino serían +2.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está intentando romper, veremos al cierre.



Sip, ya veo que se vuelve a los 25, menudo velón rojo ahora mismo (unas 18000 acc)


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

Parece que se animan con el verde 1% ya y en nada tocamos 8900.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Horarios? ¿Qué es eso?
> 
> Un día puedo estar 8 horas o estar una semana sin aparecer. Todo es relativo, por poner un ejemplo: se que en el DAX va a haber chicha en los *5.882* o en los *5.662* (Es por poner algo) pues estaré atento para cuando vaya a pasar eso, una vez terminada la función en esos niveles, pues te vas a tomar una cerveza o te pones a chatear. Si un día especialmente importante y se ve mucho movimiento todo el día, pues al pie del cañón, que no, pues entonces te vas.
> 
> Como dice el señor Mulder, solo han estado activos dos veces al día, o han estado todo el día dando por saco, depende.



Prometo que lo dije en broma...:

Apertura
5714.50
Alto
5875.50
Bajo
5654.30


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Prometo que lo dije en broma...:



Vamos, no se apure, que hoy es día de fiesta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

mandrilada a los cortos?
No pasa nada, se carga desde más arriba ::


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> mandrilada a los cortos?
> No pasa nada, se carga desde más arriba ::



Es Ud. un MuertoViviente ! ::


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Pues me parece que los únicos que están de fiesta son los hermanos Pinzones, porque el resto no vean que día han dado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es Ud. un MuertoViviente ! ::



Deje, deje, que me estoy leyendo *Apocalipsis Z *y tengo a mi señora amada loca de la cabeza...

PS: Ya ve ustéd lo que me divierte la temática zombil....


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues me parece que los únicos que están de fiesta son los hermanos Pinzones,




Los que eran... teutones ? ::::::


JAJO JAJOTA, capitán de la marmota


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Pues me parece que los únicos que están de fiesta son los hermanos Pinzones, porque el resto no vean que día han dado.



...eran unos ma.....rineros (blame on the vino de la sobremesa, disculpe)

edito: Sr. Pollastre, deje de manipular el dax de una vez!


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Ahora si estamos con SP DAX y Churribex en techo de canal...veremos si esto va en serio


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

No... no puede ser... la expansión de la sesión a más de 150 puntos está provocando una explosión combinatoria.... Mandrilator está colapsando un core, al 85% de CPU.... no... et tu, Brute !

Otro que va a haber que meter por GPGPU... *sigh*


----------



## dj-mesa (10 Oct 2011)

Espero que ya toque desinflar la cosa y empezar a posicionarse


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ahora si estamos con SP DAX y Churribex en techo de canal...veremos si esto va en serio



Y el BUND en la estación previa al guano...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

Con tanta _mala_ noticia voy a romper a llorar ::

Deberíamos llamar nuestro amigo el plantígrado danzarín?


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

Con la quita que le harán a Grecia esto tiene que petar 1000 puntos verticales, preparen el botón rojo.


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con tanta _mala_ noticia voy a romper a llorar ::
> 
> Deberíamos llamar nuestro amigo el plantígrado danzarín?




Contrólese, Sr. Pirata.... o habrá que invocar al POLLO DIABLO, Ud. ya me entiende.


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> preparen el botón rojo.




Que es justamente lo que _ellos_ esperan.

Reflexione; si esto fuera una cuestión de acción-reacción, muchos seríamos ya ricos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

Mis cortos en Arcelor me están dando por retambufa.

Optimista, luego respondo encantado su privado que ahora mismo estoy en el móvil.


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Con la quita que le harán a Grecia esto tiene que petar 1000 puntos verticales, preparen el botón rojo.









push here..left: little guano....right: big guano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Contrólese, Sr. Pirata.... o habrá que invocar al POLLO DIABLO, Ud. ya me entiende.



Ale, ahí tiene nombre para su próximo módulo:

EvilChick(en)

Ya le paso por privado mi número de cuenta. ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Optimista, luego respondo encantado su privado que ahora mismo estoy en el móvil.



Ok, no hay prisa , pero gracias


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> push here..left: little guano....right: big guano




Sr. Fran200, su fotografía no está completa y j-c es una _Noveau Gazelle_, considere la posibilidad de que no haya captado el contenido íntegro de la imagen (así como el significado de su mensaje).

Contención con los nuevos, por favor. Que es Ud. un quasi-profesional


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

tengo IAG con un +3% no sé que hacer mantener o vender o pillar los beneficios......

alguien cree que esto puede seguir subiendo o nos van a dar duro en la robasta a los que vamos largos (IAG y SAN)


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)

Ahora en serio, no sería mal momento para un movimiento fuerte (aunque me da igual porque estoy fuera hace unas horas) hacia abajo. Una caidita, no haría mal a nadie.


NO SE FIEN DE ESTE DATOOOO

IBEX a 8755, sería sano y empezaría a darme datos para trimestre.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Ahora en serio, no sería mal momento para un movimiento fuerte (aunque me da igual porque estoy fuera hace unas horas) hacia abajo. Una caidita, no haría mal a nadie.



#~#€@€~#~~#~#~#~#€€#€~#


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

En estos momentos habría que himbocar a algunos de los ilustres del TT. A ver que huevo vibra....

Sr. Fran:

Si el Sr. Claca es el santo profeta de la religión claquiana. Como se den ciertos hechos durante la jornada de hoy, será ungido como sumo nigromante de la orden frandaxiana. No podrá rechazar el honor.

Atentamente Guybrush


----------



## Claca (10 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> tengo IAG con un +3% no sé que hacer mantener o vender o pillar los beneficios......
> 
> alguien cree que esto puede seguir subiendo o nos van a dar duro en la robasta a los que vamos largos (IAG y SAN)



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-3.html#post5081854

Si las tienes en cartera, sabrás que ha ido a desarrollar ese segundo hombro y ahora estaría amenazando con romper.

Por supuesto, hasta que no rompa, está en resistencia de muy corto plazo.


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

_Los indicadores de volumen muestran un volumen en Wall Street, casi a la mitad de un día normal por la festividad del día._

Psé olvidaba que hoy era el gazelle`s day in USA.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> _Los indicadores de volumen muestran un volumen en Wall Street, casi a la mitad de un día normal por la festividad del día._
> 
> Psé olvidaba que hoy era el gazelle`s day in USA.



que festividad es hoy?????

todo esto no tendrá algo que ver con las Dracónidas de este fin de semana?????


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

El huevo de colón.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Por las fechas, intuyo que Columbus Day, ¿no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El huevo de colón.



pero eso no es pasado mañana???


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Los yankees prefieren que sea siempre puente y lo vinculan al 2º lunes de octubre, no saben ná :rolleye:


Offtopic: aquí propone eso la OCDE (creo, no me leí el hilo) y se monta un pifostio en el foro que no veas...


----------



## Fran200 (10 Oct 2011)




----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> _Los indicadores de volumen muestran un volumen en Wall Street, casi a la mitad de un día normal por la festividad del día._
> 
> Psé olvidaba que hoy era el gazelle`s day in USA.



Así es, todo muy exagerado pero allí siguen teniendo el riesgo de recesión encima de la mesa (según ECRI, es seguro).
Por si acaso, he liquidado mis 1000 títulos de Netflix con 10 dólares de beneficio por título. Ya me doy por contento aún a sabiendas de que podría dar un estirón muy considerable por la sobreventa que venía teniendo.

Ahora a ver cuándo desbloqueo las posiciones que tengo en el DAX, quedarme ahora largo me dá respecto tras el tirón del día y quedarme corto me acojona porque no tiene pinta de corregir. Lo consultaré con la almohada ...:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

pero entonces hoy el mercado americano estará abierto normalmente, solo un rato.... que implicaciones tiene esto? a parte de los que se hayan quedado cortos el viernes el susto que se darán al volver este martes????


----------



## The Cool Spot (10 Oct 2011)

Lo cierto es que seria un momento muy propicio para romper para arriba, que se monten todas las gacelas en el tren y luego tirar la bomba nuclear de la quiebra de grecia con quita del 99,99% y todo eso, bajar 2000 puntos en una semanita y luego tener camino despejado para subir.

La escabechina iba a ser memorable. 

PD: Y Mr. Claca lo habria visto venir hace ¿tres semanas?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En estos momentos habría que *himbocar* a algunos de los ilustres del TT. A ver que huevo vibra....



Pecata no está hoy, verdad?


----------



## The Hellion (10 Oct 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Yo después de palmar un pastizal con ellas el miércoles compre TXN a 28$.
> LLevo 3 y las 3 son semis.
> De AMD prefiero no hablar.



Había el otro día por ahí un vídeo con los triunfadores del trading. 

El vídeo en el que yo me veo reflejado es este, y como Higinio, también estoy emocionado con mis AMD: -30% en menos de quince días. 

[YOUTUBE]RkVc_8NUf2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (10 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pecata no está hoy, verdad?



Presumo que nos está provocando a propósito...

lo siento en el viento...

lo siento en el aire....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pecata no está hoy, verdad?



hamijo, es que ustec lo escribe de otra forma ::


----------



## Janus (10 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero entonces hoy el mercado americano estará abierto normalmente, solo un rato.... que implicaciones tiene esto? a parte de los que se hayan quedado cortos el viernes el susto que se darán al volver este martes????



Yo lo veo pepónico pero ha subido mucho en pocos días. Acaba de superar el canal bajista en el que estaba funcionando pero tiene mucha resistencia próxima. Podría buscar los 1220-1230. Pasar de ahí, le debería costar y si llega rápido, serían magníficos para un corto con potencia (pero stop ajustado). En definitiva, allí nada ha cambiado y los charts siguen aún muy congestionados.

En europa, el DAX ha cambiado radicalmente porque ha roto al alza el canal en el que venía funcionando (con implicaciones más alcistas que en el SP) y debería tener camino hacia los 6100 en primera aproximación y después hacia los 6500-6600. Son rangos lo suficientemente amplios para que en el camino se desarrollen todo tipo de pautas de corto plazo.
En el IBEX, sin comentarios. Hoy todo pepónico y ellos el vagón de cola.

Por cierto, las cíclicas americanas están subiendo con cierta fuerza pero menos que el resto y desde luego, con menos intensidad que cuando estaban bajando las últimos dos semanas. Será que ahí siguen viendo la debilidad económica ... La banca que en definitiva es quien tiene que tirar, BoA y Citi, está en unos niveles donde hay mucho atasco y van a tener que absorver mucho papel para despejar tanto bosque.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Oye, pues ha habido movimiento hoy, ¿no?

SAN 214MM la mayoría entre 6,28 y 6,32 (sólo 6MM han sido en la subasta).

A la espera de lo que diga Mulder para interpretar la sesión. :rolleye:


----------



## sirpask (10 Oct 2011)

Quien lo iba a decir... he huido de IBE a 5,3 a las 9.30, a las 13.30... parecia que habia hecho un buen negocio... y luego..todo para arriba jeje...

Bueno bueno tengo un mal presentimiento para dias benideros..


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Oct 2011)

SAN en la subasta:

17:35 6,35 51.675.272,00 
17:35 6,35 49.652.359,00 
17:34 6,31 45.026.305,00 
17:33 6,31 45.026.305,00 
17:32 6,31 45.026.305,00 
17:31 6,31 45.026.305,00


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hamijo, es que ustec lo escribe de otra forma ::



De acuerdo, le pido disculpas.... es que esta aún no la conocía ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Presumo que nos está provocando a propósito...
> 
> lo siento en el viento...
> 
> lo siento en el aire....



O dicho en élfico:

Thinna i ardhon: han mathon ne nen, han mathon ne chef, han noston ne gwilith 

8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes... 

-Ibex 8795 el 17 de agosto: SAN 6,645€ BBVA 6,466€ y TEF 14,66€
-Ibex 8801 el 1 de septiembre: Ese dia SAN 6,49€ BBVA 6,31€ y TEF 14,67€
-Hoy Ibex 8893: SAN 6,35€ BBVA 6,52€ y TEF 15,11€

Parece claro quien ha pagado los platos rotos... no?

Benideros, BE-NI-DE-ROS!!!!! :


----------



## Mulder (10 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Llevo leyendo el hilo durante todo el fin de semana y estaban todos uds. apocalípticos totales, ya se que el espíritu del hilo es el del oso guanoso  pero si estamos en una tendencia alcista tendremos que ver que algo cambia para ponernos bajistas ¿verdad? la mayor parte de los indicadores puede estar en sobrecompra pero pueden pasarse mucho tiempo así, la llegada a una resistencia o a la parte alta de un canal bajista es un sorteo de 50/50, porque no sabremos que hará cuando llegue ahí, creo que hay que dejar de anticiparse al mercado, es mejor seguirlo y reaccionar conforme vengan los acontecimientos.

El caso es que yo no veo señal de giro por ningún lado de momento, esto no quiere decir que mañana mismo no se giren los índices, simplemente quiere decir que no hay indicios de ello, vamos a verlo:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido una sesión bastante aburrida con órdenes muy pequeñas alternándose entre compras y ventas, y un saldo que iba pasando de positivo al negativo y viceversa, pero que no daban ni para medio leoncio. 

A las 16:05 hemos tenido el movimiento del día con una compra de 152 contratos, esta compra ha sido respondida con varias ventas que han dejado el saldo ligeramente más arriba que cuando ha entrado orden grande, pero tras este evento se han puesto de nuevo compradores hasta el final de la sesión.

En subasta hemos tenido muchas compras y algunas ventas pero el resultado final ha dejado un saldo comprador de 105 contratos.

En resumen, seguimos subiendo sin obstáculos, hemos tenido tenido de nuevo otro día de subida tranquila con su mínimo intradiario a media sesión, seguimos en la tónica habitual de los últimos días y no se ve nada diferente. Una vez más hemos cerrado el día muy cerca de máximos, con subasta alcista y sesión alcista, de momento está todo claro y despejado para seguir hacia arriba.

Tan claro que asusta a muchos


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> SAN 214MM la mayoría entre 6,28 y 6,32 (sólo 6MM han sido en la subasta).





LÁNGARO dijo:


> SAN en la subasta:
> 
> 17:35 6,35 51.675.272,00
> 17:35 6,35 49.652.359,00
> ...



No sé si es que no me había fijado en otras ocasiones, o que en esta los números cantan más, pero las cifras se parecen muy poco (solo los 6MM de la subasta)

Si los 51 millones son el volumen total, entonces es que openbank se ha vuelto tarumba, pues me indicaba 208millones al empezar la subasta y 214 al finalizar. :ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Alguien me puede explicar por que Tecnicas reunidas ha subido un 10%????


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

Algo sobre un contrato de una planta petroquímica para Repsol, creo. :rolleye:

Edito, confirmo que no es REPSOL, por ahí lei YPF pero aqui veo "YPFB" que al parecer es una empresa estatal boliviana con participación de YPFRepsol (qué jaleo :ouch: )



> Técnicas Reunidas se dispara tras adjudicarse un contrato de 500 millones de dólares en Bolivia
> 11:42 - 10/10/2011MADRID, 10 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Técnicas Reunidas se dispara más de un 6%, tras anunciar esta mañana que se ha adjudicado un contrato para construir una planta de separación de líquidos de 500 millones de dólares en Bolivia. El proyecto, llave en mano, ha sido licitado por *Yacimientos Petrolíferos Fiscales Bolivianos *y procesará 27.700.000 m3/día de Gas Natural para producir 2.030 t/día de etano, 2.037 t/día de GLP, 1.054 barriles/día de isopentano y 2.087 barriles/día de gasolina natural. La planta contará con unidades de deshidratación criogénica, recompresión, fraccionamiento y sistemas auxiliares y entrará en funcionamiento en 2014.
> 
> “Técnicas Reunidas ha conseguido la adjudicación de este contrato después de un concurso muy competitivo, en el que presentaron ofertas algunas de las principales compañías de su sector: Saipem en consorcio con Sinopec, Tecnimont en consorcio con OAS, Linde con AESA, Samsung, Hyundai y por último Técnicas Reunidas”, explica la compañía en un hecho relevante remitido a la CNMV.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

De una charla de El Economista:

_49Hola D. Carlos. Este año, por lo menos yo, acumula bastantes pérdidas. ¿Puedo ''aprovecharme'' de ello para desgravar de alguna manera? Gracias. Raúl Gómez
Apreciado Raúl,

Tienes cuatro años tras el cierre del ejercicio fiscal para compensarlo con ganancias...

Gracias a ti._

Tenía entendido que es en el mismo año. ¿Son efectivamente 4? Porque creo que tras TRE entonces no voy a pagar plusvalías en bolsa hasta el 2015...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tenía entendido que es en el mismo año. ¿Son efectivamente 4? Porque creo que tras TRE entonces no voy a pagar plusvalías en bolsa hasta el 2015...



Sí, son 4.


PD: Añado que, teniendo pérdidas, en mi opinión es bueno asumirlas antes de fin de año, para acogerse a esa ventaja fiscal en los próximos ejercicios.

PD2: para no liar, creo que habría que estudiar cada caso XD


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Si por asumirlas hablas de vender, ya lo estan. Por lo que entiendo que durante los proximos 4 años mis beneficios bursatiles estan exentos de tributacion...

Han de ser valores nacionales o pueden ser internacionales tambien? Esto es, no pagar en USA o Alemania por el tratado de doble imposicion ni aqui por ese motivo. 

Gracias.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Gacecillas con papel en las manos sin saber como ha llegado...

y les empieza a quemar


----------



## univac (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si por asumirlas hablas de vender, ya lo estan. Por lo que entiendo que durante los proximos 4 años mis beneficios bursatiles estan exentos de tributacion...
> 
> Han de ser valores nacionales o pueden ser internacionales tambien? Esto es, no pagar en USA o Alemania por el tratado de doble imposicion ni aqui por ese motivo.
> 
> ...



Yo es el primer año que invierto en bolsa y el saldo lo llevo negativo (y mucho tiene que espavilar la cosa para recuperar), significa eso que tienes 4 años de exencion fiscal para plusvis? bueno, algo es algo!


----------



## Misterio (10 Oct 2011)

La verdad es que no daba un duro por ver mis telefónicas otra vez por encima de 15€ en mucho tiempo pero ahí estan


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

¿Le llegó mi mensaje, Optimista?

Echo mucho de menos al oso guanoso.


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

A las buenas noches amijos!!

Como se os ha dado el dia?

A mi para variar mal me he desprendido de mis Telecirco vendidas a 4.48 y compradas a 4.63 vamos un negociazo cual gacela que soy! y me he subido con un futuro del miniibex a 8.820 a ver si va a ser verdad que esto va parriba!!

Espero que vuestro día haya sido meijor!


----------



## The Hellion (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si por asumirlas hablas de vender, ya lo estan. Por lo que entiendo que durante los proximos 4 años mis beneficios bursatiles estan exentos de tributacion...
> 
> Han de ser valores nacionales o pueden ser internacionales tambien? Esto es, no pagar en USA o Alemania por el tratado de doble imposicion ni aqui por ese motivo.
> 
> ...



Si, para variar, no me equivoco, creo que una cosa son las plusvalías que generes con la venta de las acciones, cosa que no importa ni a los americanos ni a los alemanes (que por la venta no hacen retención), y otra cosa distinta, los dividendos, que ahí es donde aplican retenciones, y donde entra en juego el convenio de doble imposición. 

Así que, salvo que me corrijan (y si estoy equivocado, espero que lo hagan, para no liarle a nadie), tus jugosas plusvalías de eon podrás compensarlas sin problemas con las pérdidas de TRE. Lo que no podrás hacer es compensar los dividendos de eon (ni ningún otro) con las minusvalías de TRE. 

Otra cosa interesante es qué pasa si los dividendos de las acciones extranjeras quedan dentro de los 1500 euros "libres de impuestos". Teóricamente, esos dividendos están sujetos, aunque bonificados, con lo que los estados extranjeros deberían devolver la retención. Aunque si quisieran ponerse muy tontos, lo cierto es que esos dividendos no pagan impuestos en España...


----------



## dj-mesa (10 Oct 2011)

Parece que ya cae, cerrando el chiringuito


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Gacelillas que se queman...huele a piel tostada


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gacelillas que se queman...huele a piel tostada



Espero no ser una de ellas!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Uy, que se nos rompe la tendencia alcista...


----------



## bertok (10 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Uy, que se nos rompe la tendencia alcista...



Pues los índices no se están menando una mierda. 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Oct 2011)

Hay un buen puñado de acciones USA importantes que se están dando de tortas con resistencias claves. Ahora mismo están cediendo terreno.

Chungo, chungo,...


----------



## atlanterra (10 Oct 2011)

Todo está en verde, parece como si no existiera crisis...¿será un brote verde?

A este paso vamos a ver al ibex en los 10.000 puntos...


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Le llegó mi mensaje, Optimista?
> 
> Echo mucho de menos al oso guanoso.



Me puedes decir en que vas ahora en corto??
Gracias


----------



## atlanterra (10 Oct 2011)

Mañana subida del 2,5% en el chullibex


----------



## J-Z (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me puedes decir en que vas ahora en corto??
> Gracias



Jajaja para ponerte tu largo :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me puedes decir en que vas ahora en corto??
> Gracias



En Arcelor. ¿Recibiste el mensaje? :o



j-z dijo:


> Jajaja para ponerte tu largo :XX:



Harías bien en ponerte largo, efectivamente. :´(


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En Arcelor.
> 
> 
> 
> Harías bien en ponerte largo, efectivamente. :´(



No se ,yo de eso no llevo
Como ves el tema tu???
que te parece el popular o las electricas?
alguna electrica para ponerse corto?
Que te parece gas natural para el corto???


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En Arcelor. ¿Recibiste el mensaje? :o
> 
> 
> 
> Harías bien en ponerte largo, efectivamente. :´(



No siempre se acierta,como ves el panorama???
mañana sera verde o rojo??


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se ,yo de eso no llevo
> Como ves el tema tu???
> que te parece el popular o las electricas?
> alguna electrica para ponerse corto?
> Que te parece gas natural para el corto???



En el Popular no está permitido ponerse corto.

Yo en este instante esperaría más para ponerme corto, visto el rebote que está dando el Ibex, como acaban de finalizar los amigos de Usa... Hasta que no haya de nuevo un giro bajista, yo esperaría un poco. Pero a ver que opinan los demás.


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En Arcelor. ¿Recibiste el mensaje? :o
> 
> 
> 
> Harías bien en ponerte largo, efectivamente. :´(



Ya somos dos, a mi también me pueden tomar como mala referencia!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No siempre se acierta,como ves el panorama???
> mañana sera verde o rojo??



Todo parece indicar que verde, no hay indicios de lo contrario a esta hora. 

¿Me preguntas para hacer lo contrario de lo que digo? 

Un saludo.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En el Popular no está permitido ponerse corto.
> 
> Yo en este instante esperaría más para ponerme corto, visto el rebote que está dando el Ibex, como acaban de finalizar los amigos de Usa... Hasta que no haya de nuevo un giro bajista, yo esperaría un poco. Pero a ver que opinan los demás.



Pero mañana cerraras alguna posicion o te mantendras al margen???


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero mañana cerraras alguna posicion o te mantendras al margen???



Me mantengo al margen.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Todo parece indicar que verde, no hay indicios de lo contrario a esta hora.
> 
> ¿Me preguntas para hacer lo contrario de lo que digo?
> 
> Un saludo.



No,por que piensas eso???ienso:
Es porque estas online,y los otros gurus no
En esto todo el mundo se equivoca,yo solo soy gacela1 ,todavia no he puesto ningun corto ni largo:cook:


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me mantengo al margen.



Pues si piensas en verde
podrias poner algun largo,tambien ganarias


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,por que piensas eso???ienso:
> Es porque estas online,y los otros gurus no
> En esto todo el mundo se equivoca,yo solo soy gacela1 ,todavia no he puesto ningun corto ni largo:cook:



Soy el antigurú. 

El SP500 ha subido un 3,41%.

No hay noticias negativas por el momento. 

Según IgMarkets, el Ibex cotiza ahora en plano con respecto a hoy. No hay indicativo de guano alguno de momento, pero hasta mañana queda mucho, ya sabe como son los mercados.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues si piensas en verde
> podrias poner algun largo,tambien ganarias



Si me pongo largo, empezará el guano.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si me pongo largo, empezará el guano.



Esto es como los culos,cada uno tiene su opinion
que plataforma usas??


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esto es como los culos,cada uno tiene su opinion
> que plataforma usas??



 Interdin.


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Un buen indicador para ver lo que va hacer mañana es forexpros los usuarios votan la tendencia del día venidero y casi siempre se equivocan.

IBEX | IBEX 35 | Acciones del IBEX


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Interdin.




Tiene mejores comisiones que la que yo utilizo.

Es de fácil manejo?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Tiene mejores comisiones que la que yo utilizo.
> 
> Es de fácil manejo?



ES de muy fácil manejo. La web es casi "demasiado" simple. Pero va bien.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si por asumirlas hablas de vender, ya lo estan. Por lo que entiendo que durante los proximos 4 años mis beneficios bursatiles estan exentos de tributacion...
> 
> Han de ser valores nacionales o pueden ser internacionales tambien? Esto es, no pagar en USA o Alemania por el tratado de doble imposicion ni aqui por ese motivo.
> 
> ...



Perdone por no contestar antes, pero lo hice desde el móvil y luego ya no miré más. A ver, hasta donde yo sé, Hacienda mira incremento patrimonial, así que una vez haya arreglado los papeles de doble imposición (que no sé cómo van) lo que le tenga que reclamar Hacienda, la de aquí, es lo que se puede compensar con las minusvalías de los cuatro últimos ejercicios.

Y sí, me refería a asumirlas como vender, pero digo que hay que estudiar los casos, porque quizá a alguien (que quiera mantener su paquete de acciones de la empresa X) le compense venderlas y recomprarlas de modo que en ese ejercicio cuente como "en pérdidas", de modo que las plusvalías del siguiente ejercicio (de los 4 siguientes en realidad) se beneficien fiscalmente.

Entiendo que hacer esa venta-compra con acciones compradas recientemente no tiene mucho sentido y menos si son operaciones a corto o medio plazo (meses o un año)
Si se compra XX a 3,00 y poco después se vende y recompra a 2,50 el mismo paquete de acciones. Efectivamente tendrá unas pérdidas consolidadas de 0,50€ por acción, pero al venderlas posteriormente a 3,00€, o más, obtendría el mismo beneficio fiscal por los primeros 0,50€ que si no hubiera hecho nada (pues hasta ahí valdrían lo mismo que en el momento de la compra) y el resto tributaría igual.
Creo que el asunto empieza a coger color con acciones antiguas de carteras buy&hold. Digamos que tenemos unas TEF compradas a 19,50 en 2009 y que queremos conservarlas muchos años, pero en 2011 están a 13,50 y seguimos operando en bolsa al margen de esa cartera "conservadora". Si se venden y recompran a 13,50 (o incluso más abajo) mantenemos la cartera pero obtenemos un margen de 6€ por acción consolidado como pérdidas que compensarán las plusvalías de hasta 4 años.



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Le llegó mi mensaje, Optimista?



Sí, muchas gracias de nuevo. 



VOTIN dijo:


> En esto todo el mundo se equivoca,yo solo soy gacela1 ,todavia no he puesto ningun corto ni largo:cook:



¿Cómo que no? ¿No decías que habías comprado SAN hace unas semanas? ¿O era _paper trading_? :ouch:


----------



## dj-mesa (10 Oct 2011)

El Analisis del Sr. Cava 10 de Octubre de 2.011

[YOUTUBE]x2E8Z9bhYdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Interdin.



¿Que te parece esta?
ClickTrade ? Acciones ? CFDs ? Divisas ? Futuros ? ETFs - Opciones
Es que yo nunca he operado en corto,lo que tengo lo compre en efectivo,para cartera
¿tu no tienes cartera?


----------



## atlanterra (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Que te parece esta?
> ClickTrade ? Acciones ? CFDs ? Divisas ? Futuros ? ETFs - Opciones
> Es que yo nunca he operado en corto,lo que tengo lo compre en efectivo,para cartera
> ¿tu no tienes cartera?



¿Conoces Renta4?


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

Interdin es de las plataformas mas económicas en cuanto a comisiones.


----------



## MariscosRecio (10 Oct 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> ¿Conoces Renta4?



Yo opero con renta$ y la verdad es que esta muy bien, también es la única con la que he operado.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

atlanterra dijo:


> ¿Conoces Renta4?



Gracias
Como no he trabajado en cortos,no se que plataforma es mejor
El lado oscuro me esta tentando mucho::


----------



## @@strom (10 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El Analisis del Sr. Cava 10 de Octubre de 2.011
> 
> [YOUTUBE]x2E8Z9bhYdE[/YOUTUBE]




Uno de los peores analistos que pululan por la red.
Yo lo uso como indicador de sentimiento contrario. Para hoy decía que caiamos y no ha fallado no.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Que te parece esta?
> ClickTrade ? Acciones ? CFDs ? Divisas ? Futuros ? ETFs - Opciones
> Es que yo nunca he operado en corto,lo que tengo lo compre en efectivo,para cartera
> ¿tu no tienes cartera?



Si quieres empezar, Interdin está bien.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

Gracias a Hellion y Optimista, que desde Tapatalk no puedo dar thanks.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> Uno de los peores analistos que pululan por la red.
> Yo lo uso como indicador de sentimiento contrario. Para hoy decía que caiamos y no ha fallado no.



Sabe explicar los indicios pero no sabe interpretarlos

Si los lideres europeos dicen que les regalaran todo el dinero que haga falta a los bancos ,logicamente estos no bajaran aunque tengas perdidas porque los lideres han dicho que las perdidas iran a cuenta del estado y luego interpreta que bajaran las bolsas en picado::

Se ha basado en explicar la interpretacion de los graficos y de las tendencias pero no ha sabido meter el factor politico corrector de la tendencia

No es tonto,solo que no entiende lo que dice


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si quieres empezar, Interdin está bien.



¿que capital metes en la cuenta para empezar?
(Dejemos de lado el efecto pollastre que debe tenerla de 40cms)::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿que capital metes en la cuenta para empezar?
> (Dejemos de lado el efecto pollastre que debe tenerla de 40cms)::



El que quieras. Con 5.000 euros (por ejemplo), teniendo en cuenta que la garantía si permaneces abierto al cierre de la sesión es de un 10%, ya tendrías para operar sobre 50.000 euros. Pero es aconsejable dejar un margen adicional de garantía bastante amplio (para poder asumir posibles pérdidas sin que te ejecuten las garantías).

Además, debes saber que Interdín no permite invertir en un mismo activo más de 1/3 del valor de la cartera.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias a Hellion y Optimista, que desde Tapatalk no puedo dar thanks.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Pues déjese usted de tapatalks y androides, y use la Acer Iconia W500, que tiene un chip de AMD, y permite dar thanks a diestro y siniestro y quedar como un caballero. 

A ver si los demás vamos a estar comiendo Big Macs como locos, para que otros foreros hagan de oro a Nvidia, mientras que aquí estamos dos pillados en AMD ::::


----------



## VOTIN (10 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> El que quieras. Con 5.000 euros (por ejemplo), teniendo en cuenta que la garantía si permaneces abierto al cierre de la sesión es de un 10%, ya tendrías para operar sobre 50.000 euros. Pero es aconsejable dejar un margen adicional de garantía bastante amplio (para poder asumir posibles pérdidas sin que te ejecuten las garantías).
> 
> Además, debes saber que Interdín no permite invertir en un mismo activo más de 1/3 del valor de la cartera.



¿¿Eso quiere decir que con 6000 euros solo puedes invertir 2000 en un valor??


----------



## sirpask (10 Oct 2011)

fecha-hora activación:	10/10/2011 09:14:33 
precio activación:	5,300 EUR

gastos mercado	//	otros gastos	//	corretaje
2,96 EUR // 0,00 EUR // 6,00 EUR

Esto me han cobrao hoy por cerrar todas las posiciones. en Ahorro.com (menos de 3000 euros)

¿Es lo normal?


----------



## bluebeetle (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Que te parece esta?
> ClickTrade ? Acciones ? CFDs ? Divisas ? Futuros ? ETFs - Opciones





atlanterra dijo:


> ¿Conoces Renta4?





MariscosRecio dijo:


> Interdin es de las plataformas mas económicas en cuanto a comisiones.



Gracias por las distintas opciones.

Hoy he terminado una cuenta demo en IGMarkets, y en general me ha gustado bastante, salvo alguna cosa rara,sin duda debida a mi desconocimiento.

Como cosa rara me refiero a que no me dejaba ponerme corto en ningún valor de la bolsa española, pero sin embargo, sí me admitía cortos en el IBEX y MiniIBEX.

También me ha dejado mosca el tema comisiones, o para ser exactos, la ausencia de ellas.ienso: Al operar intradía con el IBEX nunca me aplicaba comisión. :

Ahora voy a probar la de Clicktrade a ver que tal.

Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (10 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues déjese usted de tapatalks y androides, y use la Acer Iconia W500, que tiene un chip de AMD, y permite dar thanks a diestro y siniestro y quedar como un caballero.
> 
> A ver si los demás vamos a estar comiendo Big Macs como locos, para que otros foreros hagan de oro a Nvidia, mientras que aquí estamos dos pillados en AMD ::::



Investigare sobre la Acer, a ver si es mejor que las Blackberrys esas que han estado todo el dia colgadas en media Europa.. ;-)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿¿Eso quiere decir que con 6000 euros solo puedes invertir 2000 en un valor??



Quiere decir que no dejan invertir más de 1/3 en un valor. Pero puedes tener otro tercio en otro valor diferente, y el otro tercio en otro. El riesgo máximo en un valor es del 33,33%.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> fecha-hora activación:	10/10/2011 09:14:33
> precio activación:	5,300 EUR
> 
> gastos mercado	//	otros gastos	//	corretaje
> ...



Si, es lo normal...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Quiere decir que no dejan invertir más de 1/3 en un valor. Pero puedes tener otro tercio en otro valor diferente, y el otro tercio en otro. El riesgo máximo en un valor es del 33,33%.



¿Y eso? Si solo me gusta un valor por que no puedo ponerlo todo? Que ganas de fiscalizar mis inversiones...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Oct 2011)

ghghk, ¿ha usado el app de burbuja.info que liberó nuestro querido líder? (Es por saber si es mejor tapatalk o el app este, aunque ya le adelanto que tampoco permite dar thanks)



VOTIN dijo:


> ¿¿Eso quiere decir que con 6000 euros solo puedes invertir 2000 en un valor??



Entiendo que sí, pero no olvide que con el apalancamiento que permite esos 2.000 operan como 20.000.



bluebeetle dijo:


> Como cosa rara me refiero a que no me dejaba ponerme corto en ningún valor de la bolsa española, pero sin embargo, sí me admitía cortos en el IBEX y MiniIBEX.
> 
> También me ha dejado mosca el tema comisiones, o para ser exactos, la ausencia de ellas.ienso: Al operar intradía con el IBEX nunca me aplicaba comisión. :
> 
> Ahora voy a probar la de Clicktrade a ver que tal.



1.- Depende de donde quisiera poner los cortos, si era en acciones a lo mejor lo que no le permitía era venderlas "sin tenerlas", y tendría que hacerlo usando CFDs. IBEX y MiniIBEX no son "acciones", así que no tienen ese "inconveniente". (Aunque no podrá ponerse corto en modo real mientras la CNMV no lo permita)

2.- A lo mejor es tema de operativa intradía, Renta4 por ejemplo cobra la mitad en operaciones intradía. Y el broker del Banco Popular (¿o era el Pastor?) no cobraba comisiones intradía. Cada broker tiene sus historias.

3.- Yo estoy con Clicktrade ahora y, viniendo de Openbank, me parece una pasada de plataforma.


----------



## orcblin (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo sé, muchas gracias. ¿Sería durante 3 años si lo quiero hacer legal, verdad? Creo que pasado ese plazo, y si ya no me desgravo, sí podría alquilarlo legalmente. ¿Es así?



Contesto ahora que he estado fuera todo el día.

Pues sí son 3 años, en que tienes que estar empadronado allí, vamos y hacerla vivienda habitual.. dirección fiscal, vivir... no sea que venga un inspector por 1 casa vendida en el año, y claro tendrá que conocer al irresponsable :XX::XX:

después de esos 3 años, pues nada ya puedes venderla por el doble que te costó, o alquilarla

saludos


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Quiere decir que no dejan invertir más de 1/3 en un valor. Pero puedes tener otro tercio en otro valor diferente, y el otro tercio en otro. El riesgo máximo en un valor es del 33,33%.



Estás equivocado, Interdin te deja invertir alrededor de un 70% de todo el capital en un mismo valor (o varios), incluso casi el 100% si entras en futuros. Aunque otra cosa es lo que dice el mensaje de marras cuando con tu posición ellos consideran que no tienes garantías suficientes.

Además siempre entras apalancado con un 10% sin cambios (incluso creo que un 5% intradiario) cosa que en R4 a medida que pasa la mañana va subiendo hasta a un 50%, eso no me gustó nada porque no te permite acertar bien con el tamaño de la posición que quieres, parece que sea a suertes...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Estás equivocado, Interdin te deja invertir alrededor de un 70% de todo el capital en un mismo valor (o varios), incluso casi el 100% si entras en futuros. Aunque otra cosa es lo que dice el mensaje de marras cuando con tu posición ellos consideran que no tienes garantías suficientes.
> 
> Además siempre entras apalancado con un 10% sin cambios (incluso creo que un 5% intradiario) cosa que en R4 a medida que pasa la mañana va subiendo hasta a un 50%, eso no me gustó nada porque no te permite acertar bien con el tamaño de la posición que quieres, parece que sea a suertes...



Sacado de la web de Interdin:

_*¿Existe alguna restricción en el uso del apalancamiento?*
Como sabemos, la acción de una compañía puede ser suspendida de cotización en la Bolsa durante un determinado periodo de tiempo. Un hecho relevante sobre una compañía puede provocar salto en la cotización tras una suspesión y/o de un día para otro superior a las garantías exigidas para nuestros CFDs. *Para cubrir ese riesgo, en la operativa con CFDs hemos tenido que imponer la siguiente restricción: no es posible comprometer más de 1/3 del valor de la cartera en un solo subyacente*._


----------



## bluebeetle (11 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> 1.- Depende de donde quisiera poner los cortos, si era en acciones a lo mejor lo que no le permitía era venderlas "sin tenerlas", y tendría que hacerlo usando CFDs. IBEX y MiniIBEX no son "acciones", así que no tienen ese "inconveniente". (Aunque no podrá ponerse corto en modo real mientras la CNMV no lo permita)
> 
> 2.- A lo mejor es tema de operativa intradía, Renta4 por ejemplo cobra la mitad en operaciones intradía. Y el broker del Banco Popular (¿o era el Pastor?) no cobraba comisiones intradía. Cada broker tiene sus historias.
> 
> 3.- Yo estoy con Clicktrade ahora y, viniendo de Openbank, me parece una pasada de plataforma.




Ahora creo que entiendo porqué no dejaba operar en cortos. Gracias por la explicación.

Sobre las comisiones les escribí un correo con dudas, y se limitaron a remitirme a la ayuda de la web, que no me sirvió. Es quizás lo peor, no saber exactamente cuánto te van a costar las operaciones.

LLevo 5 minutos salseando con Clicktrade, y tiene unas opciones más avanzadas y precisas que IGMarkets a la hora de abrir/cerrar posiciones. 

Seguiré enredando, a primera vista me parece muy interesante.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sacado de la web de Interdin:
> 
> _*¿Existe alguna restricción en el uso del apalancamiento?*
> Como sabemos, la acción de una compañía puede ser suspendida de cotización en la Bolsa durante un determinado periodo de tiempo. Un hecho relevante sobre una compañía puede provocar salto en la cotización tras una suspesión y/o de un día para otro superior a las garantías exigidas para nuestros CFDs. *Para cubrir ese riesgo, en la operativa con CFDs hemos tenido que imponer la siguiente restricción: no es posible comprometer más de 1/3 del valor de la cartera en un solo subyacente*._



¿no te apetece meterle un corto a sacyr mañana?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿no te apetece meterle un corto a sacyr mañana?



 De momento quiero estar al margen.


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Guano sí, guano no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al límite:







Las opciones alcistas en el mercado siguen ganando la partida. Si va a haber giro, tiene que ser ahora.

Sobre el DOW, hoy comentaba que así a ojo ya le debería quedar poco si realmente seguíamos con el mismo guión:


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

Si se produce el giro, será muy importante ver con qué ganas cae el BUND y suben las bolsas para poder determinar hasta dónde podemos llegar. De momento, me sorprende la poca alegría que muestra el mercado.


----------



## Janus (11 Oct 2011)

Bueno, llego a casa de currar (desde las ocho de la mañana), vaya explotación.
Hasta las 20:00 he podido realizar varios trades y aún no teniendo el track record de Fran200 en el día .... estoy supercontento sobre todo porque tras liquidar Netflix, le han dado una hostia que me hubieran supuesto 8.000 dolares de perdida (vs. una ganancia final de 10.000 dólares). En fín, algo de suerte que también vale en este reducto de cabrones leoncios.

Ahora voy a revisar ... que tengo pendiente deshacer la protección montada en el DAX y decidir si voy largo o corto.

Por cierto, los USA vaya artistas. Pepones de narices todo el día, y en el cierre con aún más alarde de fortaleza. El viernes cerraron con mucha debilidad y hoy durante el día ha sido al revés y con mucha fuerza.


----------



## dj-mesa (11 Oct 2011)

Recomendable.... este hombre siempre suelta un par de perlas

Participación del *Sr. Saez del Castillo* de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Oro, Telefonica, Gamesa, Jazztel y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir

[YOUTUBE]WBFMhbzU888[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## dj-mesa (11 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si se produce el giro, será muy importante ver con qué ganas cae el BUND y suben las bolsas para poder determinar hasta dónde podemos llegar. De momento, me sorprende la poca alegría que muestra el mercado.



A la espera de su siguiente comunicado/análisis del BUND


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, llego a casa de currar (desde las ocho de la mañana), vaya explotación.
> Hasta las 20:00 he podido realizar varios trades y aún no teniendo el track record de Fran200 en el día .... estoy supercontento sobre todo porque tras liquidar Netflix, le han dado una hostia que me hubieran supuesto 8.000 dolares de perdida (vs. una ganancia final de 10.000 dólares). En fín, algo de suerte que también vale en este reducto de cabrones leoncios.
> 
> Ahora voy a revisar ... que tengo pendiente deshacer la protección montada en el DAX y decidir si voy largo o corto.
> ...



¿De qué trabajas?


----------



## univac (11 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Ahora creo que entiendo porqué no dejaba operar en cortos. Gracias por la explicación.
> 
> Sobre las comisiones les escribí un correo con dudas, y se limitaron a remitirme a la ayuda de la web, que no me sirvió. Es quizás lo peor, no saber exactamente cuánto te van a costar las operaciones.
> 
> ...



Las comisiones y margenes de igmarkets estan especificados en la web. Lo que no debes saber es que estas estan aplicaadas directamente en la diferencia bid/ask con lo cual ya estan reflejadas en tu balance de plusvis/perdidas. Al cerrar posiciones ya estan incluidas....al menos eso entendi yo. Yo estoy operando con ellos, su plataforma me convencio mas que las demas. Interdin pobre, renta4 no me iba muy agil y clicktrade no era muy compatible con mac.


----------



## Janus (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿De qué trabajas?



Este no es un sitio para levantarme la falda (es un decir, que yo tengo pirulo).... pero digamos trato de hacer feliz a quienes tienen un problema o necesidad.

Vamos que no digo mucho, ya que eso mismo sirve para el curro de una lumi, con perdón que tienen toda mi consideración:rolleye:

Las 80 horas semanales --esto es cierto-- no me las quita nadie y no cobro una puta hora extra pero tampoco creo que tenga que ser así en mi profesión porque la recompensa viene por success fee / value billing. Tener trabajo y que mole ... es un lujo habiendo 5 millones de parados. Espero que todos los que por aquí pululan, tengan esa fortuna, de verdad. Ando detrás de programarme un mandrilator que funcione --el del maestro pollastre sigue en chiqueros-- y me permita dedicar el tiempo a otros menesteres y participar más en este ilustre foro.:XX: Así metería esas 80 horas semanales en algo tan divertido y gratificante como es participar en este estupendo foro.

Hasta entonces seguiré siendo obispo de un barrio de Sin City.

:cook:

Discúlpeme, entré en este foro gracias a otro ilustre participante que me dijo (él lo sabe, aunque el cabroncete apenas me pone un "gracias"), macho aquí a ser respetuoso con los demás y a no decir tonterías. Como mucho, solo fallar en una de ambas ... y como digo muchas tonterías .... pero si quiere ser feliz o tiene alguna necesidad, quizá yo le pueda ayudar.

Bueno, me voy a dormir que mañana madrugo para dar una ponencia ... a ver si algún cliente se dá cuenta de que tiene necesidad o quiere ser feliz. Estaré fuera por lo que participaré poco (aunque me voy a llevar un "pincho 3G", que me cuesta mucho no postear).

Por cierto, lo que sí que no soy es "becario de Trichet" como aparece dejado del nickname.


----------



## Janus (11 Oct 2011)

Señores, para mi sorpresa, leo en Eleconomista que "Italia podría perdonar los delitos fiscales de quienes compren deuda soberana".

Están jodidos, jodidos!!!!. MV diría que va a venir guano, aunque tendrá que esperar.

Por cierto, saben por dónde anda tan ilustre forero?


----------



## Fraction (11 Oct 2011)

*NIKKEI*

Puntos Variación Hora
8.770,24 +1,91% +164,62 puntos 02:17:45

Venga, más maderaaaaaaa


----------



## MarketMaker (11 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, para mi sorpresa, leo en Eleconomista que "Italia podría perdonar los delitos fiscales de quienes compren deuda soberana".
> 
> Están jodidos, jodidos!!!!. MV diría que va a venir guano, aunque tendrá que esperar.
> 
> Por cierto, saben por dónde anda tan ilustre forero?









Se ha presentado en WS pidiendo explicaciones de porque no guanean en serio:XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (11 Oct 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Se ha presentado en WS pidiendo explicaciones de porque no guanean en serio:XX::XX:




Ups, el dedo lleno de sangre. En donde le habrá metido?.

Foto genial, enhorabuena!


----------



## Fraction (11 Oct 2011)

Acabo de leer esto, seguro que ya lo conoceis, pero por si acaso.....

*CRISIS GRIEGA *

Según un portavoz del gobierno griego, las conversaciones con la Troika finalizarán pronto.

Publicábamos anteriormente que según fuentes cercanas a las negociaciones, estas conversaciones finalizarán hoy lunes, *y mañana martes se emitirá un comunicado.* :cook::cook::cook:

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (11 Oct 2011)

Pero vamos a ver, esto que es?
Europa tiene a bancos y Estados quebrados, con una información al respecto cada vez mas evidente e imposible de ocultar.
Ibamos dirección al guano y ahora parece que vamos verde sobre verde hacia los 9000 y mas allá..
Invoco a Claca y a sus herramientas diabólicas para que nos diga claramente si esto va para arriba o para abajo y hasta donde se puede esperar este trayecto.
10000 a la vista?


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, esto que es?
> Europa tiene a bancos y Estados quebrados, con una información al respecto cada vez mas evidente e imposible de ocultar.
> Ibamos dirección al guano y ahora parece que vamos verde sobre verde hacia los 9000 y mas allá..
> Invoco a Claca y a sus herramientas diabólicas para que nos diga claramente si esto va para arriba o para abajo y hasta donde se puede esperar este trayecto.
> 10000 a la vista?



Hace poco lo comenté:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-68.html#post5101501

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-78.html#post5104739

9.700, aunque primero hay que superar el canal (hasta la zarpa todo es oso), pero fíjate que en el primer gráfico dejaba claro que el IBEX estaba alcista en el corto plazo. Resistencia no es igual a cortos, como muchos piensan.

Ahora mismo mi impresión personal es que se van a superar los 9.000, pero también hay una cosa que quiero dejar clara, el IBEX sin los bancos no tirará muy lejos, y de momento del SAN sólo se pueden esperar los 6,44 en el muy corto plazo y los 6,70 para las próximas semanas -suponiendo que se mantiene el sesgo alcista, eso es-. En esta subida parece que les va a tocar currar a los valores peques, que son los que presentan mayor potencial.


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> A la espera de su siguiente comunicado/análisis del BUND



Ahí está, en niveles de ruptura, con el RSI y el MACD en zona de soporte. Hace un par de semanas fijé esos 134,30 como margen razonable para confirmar el giro, y ya está cotizando muy cerca. Si finalmente cede, el primer objetivo son los 131,10.


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sacado de la web de Interdin:
> 
> _*¿Existe alguna restricción en el uso del apalancamiento?*
> Como sabemos, la acción de una compañía puede ser suspendida de cotización en la Bolsa durante un determinado periodo de tiempo. Un hecho relevante sobre una compañía puede provocar salto en la cotización tras una suspesión y/o de un día para otro superior a las garantías exigidas para nuestros CFDs. *Para cubrir ese riesgo, en la operativa con CFDs hemos tenido que imponer la siguiente restricción: no es posible comprometer más de 1/3 del valor de la cartera en un solo subyacente*._



Si, ahí dirá lo que quieras pero ahora mismo tengo el 50% del capital invertido en un solo CFD en Interdin y aun es overnight


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

BUND horario:


----------



## dj-mesa (11 Oct 2011)

Los alcistas siguen tirando del carro: llega la hora de la verdad - elEconomista.es

Los alcistas han comenzado la semana con fuerza y la jornada de ayer fue de sensible recuperación adicional para las principales referencias estadounidenses y europeas, lo que supone supone romper resistencias y enfrentar las primeras grandes dificultades. Hoy, *Banesto* inaugura la temporada de resultados en España; en EEUU será Alcoa.

*ÚLTIMA HORA:* Banesto gana 298 millones de hasta septiembre, un 34% menos*


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Además siempre entras apalancado con un 10% sin cambios (incluso creo que un 5% intradiario) cosa que en R4 a medida que pasa la mañana va subiendo hasta a un 50%, eso no me gustó nada porque no te permite acertar bien con el tamaño de la posición que quieres, parece que sea a suertes...



A que te refieres exactamente con esto Mulder?

No termino de cojerlo


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

*-Resultados de Alcoa
*
Hoy puede empezar la fiesta


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Dax y EX en rojo igual que los futuros del Ibex.


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

A mi me da que va ser un día alcista......

Que tengamos suerte!


----------



## The Replicant (11 Oct 2011)

no son ni las 9 y el dax ya se está despeñando :8:

esto huele a guano


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> A que te refieres exactamente con esto Mulder?
> 
> No termino de co*j*erlo



Yo también espero que no tengas que 'cojerlo' porque lo correcto es decir co*G*erlo 

Lo que dice la página de Interdin es que no puedes poner más de un 33% de todo el capital que tienes allí en un mismo valor por razones de seguridad debidas al apalancamiento y yo le he contestado que se puede con el 50% porque ahora mismo lo tngo así y que incluso se puede poner hasta el 70% en un mismo valor.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> digamos trato de hacer feliz a quienes tienen un problema o necesidad.



A ver... ¿Camello de barrio / minorista? :XX:



Janus dijo:


> Ando detrás de programarme un mandrilator que funcione --el del maestro pollastre sigue en chiqueros-- y me permita dedicar el tiempo a otros menesteres y participar más en este ilustre foro.:XX:



_Sorry to burst your bubble_, pero el mundo de los ATS (sistemas de trading automáticos) te libera ciertamente del coñazo de atender las gráficas personalmente todo el día, pero a cambio, te abre todo un mundo nuevo de maravillosos problemas y marronas de goma...

Yo llevo tres años desarrollando todo mi sistema AI; he invertido muchas, muchísimas horas en él, he perdido ya la cuenta. Por no hablar de los libros empollados, estudio de diversas excentricidades matemáticas, etc.etc.etc.

Para una persona como yo, que viene con una "pequeña" experiencia de 28 años teniendo un teclado en las manos, y para la que era algo excepcionalmente raro que un proyecto le durase más de un mes, meterme en esta jungla ha sido toda una revelación. 

Baste decir que después de tres años, aún hoy en día todavía no se me acaban los problemas: siempre hay detalles que pulir, módulos nuevos que implementar, ramas nuevas de matemáticas que investigar... 

Vamos, que esto no es decir "Mandrilator, sal a bailar, que tú lo haces fenomenal" (léase con música), y poner la mano para que caigan los billetes


----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A ver... ¿Camello de barrio / minorista? :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vaya, yo que tenía 40 minutitos libres mañana para crearme uno que operase overnight en el Nikkei...


----------



## dj-mesa (11 Oct 2011)




----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

TRE, superada la resistencia, tiene pinta de querer ir en busca de los 26,80, siempre que aguante los 24,05.


----------



## Janus (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A ver... ¿Camello de barrio / minorista? :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo, me ha descubierto usted.

La verdad es que tiene mucho mérito el esfuerzo que ha dedicado. Y lo digo porque sé lo que cuesta hacer eso .... y las servidumbres que significa estar pendiente de cuaquier tunning del performance, cualquier nueva idea a incluir y las nuevas pruebas de regresión que significa etc etc etc... A mí me dá un montón de pereza pero sigo con la misma duda (de ahí mi anterior post jocoso), para cuando tendrá el madrilator en stable go live?.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2011)




----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TRE, superada la resistencia, tiene pinta de querer ir en busca de los 26,80, siempre que aguante los 24,05.




[YOUTUBE]7YAEWrnOtrY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]7YAEWrnOtrY[/YOUTUBE]



Da igual, el gráfico sigue siendo muy bajista a medio plazo. Con lo que ha caído, es normal ver rebotes fuertes, pero recuerda lo que dije hace unos días:

Puede que le cueste hacer un suelo de largo plazo, por eso, y visite nuevamente niveles de mínimos tras un rebote sostenido durante semanas o meses.


----------



## univac (11 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TRE, superada la resistencia, tiene pinta de querer ir en busca de los 26,80, siempre que aguante los 24,05.



Me subo al TREn a ver que pasa, SL 23,95


----------



## dj-mesa (11 Oct 2011)

Hoy:
*Eslovaquia, los votos para Grecia (la cosa esta complicada)
*Trichet sale hoy, hablara de la re-capitalización de la banca
*Italia pide dinero, Ojo deuda
*La troika dirán algo


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bingo, me ha descubierto usted.
> 
> La verdad es que tiene mucho mérito el esfuerzo que ha dedicado. Y lo digo porque sé lo que cuesta hacer eso .... y las servidumbres que significa estar pendiente de cuaquier tunning del performance, cualquier nueva idea a incluir y las nuevas pruebas de regresión que significa etc etc etc... A mí me dá un montón de pereza pero sigo con la misma duda (de ahí mi anterior post jocoso), para cuando tendrá el madrilator en stable go live?.




Ya se va "comportando" en estos días pasados, pero de momento he optado por no publicar señales de mandrilator en el foro mientras lo tenga aún en pruebas, porque creo que contribuyen a causar confusión entre los foreros que no saben que ese módulo está aún en "contrato de pruebas" :fiufiu:

Otro inconveniente añadido es que este módulo (mandrilator) es sólo "accesorio", esto es, no es indispensable para mi trabajo cotidiano, y por eso también no le dedico todo el tiempo o el interés que merece.


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2011)

Oh, Dios! MarketMaker, por aquí y yo con estos pelos....

Miré usté, ya sé que ayer les llegó cargamento de Viagra fresco pa tol trimestre... pero hagan un pullback un poco majete... que voy corto de SP en 1188 y 1190 y empiezo a notar una cierta inquietud donde la espalda pierde su casto nombre.

En fín, a ver si los Slovacos me lo ponen a tiro...


----------



## univac (11 Oct 2011)

Espero que trichetin reparta alegria y plusvis



Spoiler



Largo en MTS, SL 13,40


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

El miedo en los mercados dispara las posiciones cortas hasta su nivel ms alto desde 2006 - Cotizalia.com

NECESITO UNA SEMANITA ROJA  ademas hoy juega España ¿No?... pues dia rojo completo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> *El miedo en los mercados dispara las posiciones cortas hasta su nivel ms alto desde 2006
> *
> NECESITO UNA SEMANITA ROJA  ademas hoy juega España ¿No?... pues dia rojo completo.



Pues no dude que subirán, mandrilarán a todas las gacelas y ya, una vez limpiado todo de chusma indeseable ::, harán lo que tengan que hacer.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Oct 2011)

Buenos días!

Estoy viendo la bajada de SAN con la profundidad de mercado y es algo hipnótico ver como se van consumiendo los minisoportes :8:

PD: Ahora minirebote.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2011)

Largo 8775...... hoy sí que me enganchan ::

:cook:


----------



## dj-mesa (11 Oct 2011)

*Trichet reclama una actuación rápida para recapitalizar la banca*

_El presidente del Banco Central Europeo (BCE), Jean-Claude Trichet, ha reclamado este martes una actuación rápida y coordinada de los países de la UE para recapitalizar la banca y ha apoyado utilizar el fondo de rescate de 440.000 millones. Trichet ha avisado de que los retrasos a la hora de pactar una solución a la crisis de deuda agravan la situación._


Nada del otro mundo


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Último suelo en 5774; y ojo al psicológico del 5K8, que la zona está acumulando más divergencias que un jorobado.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 8775...... hoy sí que me enganchan ::
> 
> :cook:



No parece una mala ventana de entrada. Lo único, ahora mismo tengo dudas de si habrá un último empujón bajista antes de rebotar, con lo cual tendrías que aguantar con un SL amplio; si finalmente corta y no baja más, entonces ni SL ni nada, habrá sido una entrada perfecta.


edit: 5K8 sigue acumulando divergencias y papel; parece un pez globo a punto de hacer "POF".


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2011)

50 puntos SL estándard a mano, no a mercado.
Y nueva entrada por si cae en el soporte de los 8700 (contado); 8685 futuro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> edit: 5K8 sigue acumulando divergencias y papel; parece un pez globo a punto de hacer "POF".



Ha dibujado una bonita U ahí, tiene pinta de suelo.


----------



## flawless11 (11 Oct 2011)

Buenos días a todos,

Señor Pollastre, ¿cuál sería en su opinión un SL interesante para unos largos con objetivo a medio plazo de 9800?

Muchas gracias por sus aportaciones al foro.




pollastre dijo:


> No parece una mala ventana de entrada. Lo único, ahora mismo tengo dudas de si habrá un último empujón bajista antes de rebotar, con lo cual tendrías que aguantar con un SL amplio; si finalmente corta y no baja más, entonces ni SL ni nada, habrá sido una entrada perfecta.
> 
> 
> edit: 5K8 sigue acumulando divergencias y papel; parece un pez globo a punto de hacer "POF".


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ha dibujado una bonita U



Sí, eso es _exactamente _lo que me preocupa...


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

flawless11 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Señor Pollastre, ¿cuál sería en su opinión un SL interesante para unos largos con objetivo a medio plazo de 9800?
> 
> Muchas gracias por sus aportaciones al foro.




Pues no sabría qué decirle, porque yo sólo trabajo el intradiario, y dentro de éste el ultracorto; para m/p debería preguntar Ud. a otros foreros que "practiquen" ese intervalo temporal...


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

Por favor, alquien que tenga un trader de esos que te dejan meter en corto.. ¿a Iberdrola se le puede invertir en corto?

gracias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias,

soy el unico que sigue teniendo problemas con el foro hoy tambien?

como no he podido leer a sus majestades, he entrado corto, cual gacela busca tendencias que hasta un ciego ve, pero ya saben que solo es para cubrime la cartera, hablo del dax.


----------



## Manu_alcala (11 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Por favor, alquien que tenga un trader de esos que te dejan meter en corto.. ¿a Iberdrola se le puede invertir en corto?
> 
> gracias.



Se dice broker . Y sí, al menos en R4 se puede poner uno corte en IBE vía CFDs.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> soy el unico que sigue teniendo problemas con el foro hoy tambien?
> 
> como no he podido leer a sus majestades, he entrado corto, cual gacela busca tendencias que hasta un ciego ve, pero ya saben que solo es para cubrime la cartera, hablo del dax.




A mí con Mozilla me va muy bien.


----------



## The Replicant (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Último suelo en 5774;.




maese pollastre, tiene ud que decirme donde ha comprado esa maquinita que tiene :Aplauso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Y sí, al menos en R4 se puede poner uno corte en IBE vía CFDs.



En Clicktrade lo mismo.


----------



## flawless11 (11 Oct 2011)

Le agradezco su atención, ¿qué niveles maneja usted a corto?

Vuelvo a entrar en futuros después de un par de años fuera de mercado, veamos que pasa... Jajaja.

Un saludo para todos.




pollastre dijo:


> Pues no sabría qué decirle, porque yo sólo trabajo el intradiario, y dentro de éste el ultracorto; para m/p debería preguntar Ud. a otros foreros que "practiquen" ese intervalo temporal...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

El FMI ultima una nueva línea de crédito a corto plazo para España e Italia - elEconomista.es


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> maese pollastre, tiene ud que decirme donde ha comprado esa maquinita que tiene :Aplauso:



5776, veo en el chart..... si fuese cirujano ya sé a quien pediría en caso de operación :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Como comenté antes, 5774 como última parada, que además parece haber funcionado muy bien.

Por arriba está la cosa complicada. Dinámico en 5877, que ha terminado clavándose al 100% con el máximo que hemos alcanzado hoy. El resto de relevantes superiores queda, para mi gusto, demasiado lejos (implicaría rebasar holgadamente los 5K9, tenemos paradas en 5927 y 5951).

Si fuera yo, intentaría confirmar el suelo en la zona 5780 - 5K8 y hacerme fuerte ahí para largos en intradiario.

Ahora bien, hoy es un día muy problemático para operar con proyecciones: tenemos a Eslovaquia dando por el culo; el más mínimo paso en falso al respecto de la votación en el parlamento de la ampliación del fondo de rescate, y puede dar por ventilado el suelo del que acabamos de hablar.




flawless11 dijo:


> Le agradezco su atención, ¿qué niveles maneja usted a corto?
> 
> Vuelvo a entrar en futuros después de un par de años fuera de mercado, veamos que pasa... Jajaja.
> 
> Un saludo para todos.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 5776, veo en el chart..... si fuese cirujano ya sé a quien pediría en caso de operación :rolleye:



Maldición, he fallado por dos puntos. Definitivamente no valgo para esto del trading, cuelgo las botas y lo dejo, me retiro :X


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> maese pollastre, tiene ud que decirme donde ha comprado esa maquinita que tiene :Aplauso:



Fácil: en los 8 días de oro del Corte Francés, sección Club del Gourmet, en la vitrina de Ribera del Duero


----------



## univac (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Maldición, he fallado por dos puntos. Definitivamente no valgo para esto del trading, cuelgo las botas y lo dejo, me retiro :X



Le paso por MP la direccion donde puede enviar su maquinita, una vez jubilado


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> maese pollastre, tiene ud que decirme donde ha comprado esa maquinita que tiene :Aplauso:





pollastre dijo:


> Maldición, he fallado por dos puntos. Definitivamente no valgo para esto del trading, cuelgo las botas y lo dejo, me retiro :X



juas

si continúa usted dando estas entradas me va a obligar a subir la cantidad depósitada en mi broker para pasarme a las "major leagues" ::

Por supuesto, se le recompensará adecuadamente a sus aptitudes con unos caldos que romperían todas las resistencias de Robert Parker :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2011)

Mal, muy mal señor Pollastre afine usted mas que asi no hay manera de ganar dinero, no me saltan los stop limites. :XX:


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Con todo, aquí hay algo que chirría y no me cuadra.

Cada arremetida bajista tiene un volumen alto, demasiado quizás. Por un lado no terminamos de abandonar la pista de despegue (5K8) y por el otro cada vez que volvemos a tocar tierra, nos cuelgan más lastre del tren de aterrizaje.

Como esto no cambie en la próxima hora, estoy viendo que "alguienes" pueden intentar una ruptura del 5K8 hacia abajo de las que hacen afición.


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Con todo, aquí hay algo que chirría y no me cuadra.
> 
> Cada arremetida bajista tiene un volumen alto, demasiado quizás. Por un lado no terminamos de abandonar la pista de despegue (5K8) y por el otro cada vez que volvemos a tocar tierra, nos cuelgan más lastre del tren de aterrizaje.
> 
> Como esto no cambie en la próxima hora, estoy viendo que "alguienes" pueden intentar una ruptura del 5K8 hacia abajo de las que hacen afición.



Si hombre!!! ahora que he cerrado yo esos SPs con el culo to prieto... le van a meter ellos el arreón pa bajo... :no: :no: :no:


:XX: :XX:


Según alguna teoría que circula por ahí... por volumen y ops, el día de ayer en WS tiene que retrazarse entero.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Si hombre!!! ahora que he cerrado yo esos SPs con el culo to prieto... le van a meter ellos el arreón pa bajo... :no: :no: :no:
> 
> 
> :XX: :XX:
> ...




Para despegar hay que abandonar con claridad ese 5820...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2011)

Señor atman le quiero ver a usted aferrado a su posicion, yo creo que esta en la buena direccion, solo falta que el señor Pollastre y un par de leoncios en el daxie entren con el camion de los cortos.

Para largos hay mucho recorrido todavia, disfrutemos del guano.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

El exchange DTB (responsable, entre otros, del DAX) acaba de irse al carajo, la cotización está suspendida. 

Menos mal que no tenía ninguna posición abierta... joder, ya ni los mainframes son lo que eran ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Oct 2011)

En interdin no se puede negociar DAX ni EX


Dax Dic 2011 5813 -40 - - - - - 5853 240794 00:00 
EuroStoxx Dic 2011 2293 -17 - - - - - 2310 3965054 00:00 
Bobl Dic 2011 121.49 +0.13 - - - - - 121.36 852080 00:00 
Bund Dic 2011 134.74 +0.12 - - - - - 134.62 1291276 00:00 
Buxl Dic 2011 120.88 +0.14 - - - - - 120.74 49107 00:00 
Schatz Dic 2011 109.52 +0.045 - - - - - 109.475 1392370 00:00 


Todos cerrados ::


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

USA viene rojita tambien... bien bien... esto marcha...

Importante mantener el 5,17 en IBE, sino volvemos con Don Guano, y todo lo ganado en 10 dias se perderá.


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2011)

Me lo cuenta usteq tarde... en cuanto ví que cubría costes y el DAX se quedaba en el suelo que marcaba Pollastre, me salí. Y aún saqué para un café. Pero no se preocupe, que tambien habrá tiempo para volver corto.


----------



## Janus (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El exchange DTB (responsable, entre otros, del DAX) acaba de irse al carajo, la cotización está suspendida.
> 
> Menos mal que no tenía ninguna posición abierta... joder, ya ni los mainframes son lo que eran ::



Maestro, ahí se equivoca. Un Zx son palabras mayores. Quién lo ha "tenido entre las piernas .... perdon accesible en 3270" sabe que se come lo que sea (cualquier query sin index access por grande que sea la volumetría). Son inexpugnables si son bien operados.

Lo mismo, lo que sea han caido son las comunicaciones o los conversores de protocolo.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Oct 2011)

vaya mañana....... un poco al inicio y luego ya llego la lateralidad.....

recordad q hace una semana parecia q llegaba el guano supremo y hemos subido bastante desde entonces.......... ahora puede pasar lo contrario

o no


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Bueno, pues nada.... sean los servidores, los inversores de flujo positrónico o los contadores de taquiones lo que se ha caído, el caso es que parece que esto no se reanuda.

Visto que no es posible terminar de cerrar el objetivo del día, me conformo con lo sacado hasta ahora, y mañana seguiremos mandrileando.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Oct 2011)

Deben compartir servidor con calopez, seguro.


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Oct 2011)

lo que ha pasado al dax es lo mismo q ocurre a los italianos

q veian el comienzo de las bajadas y han empezado a tener problemas tecnicos


----------



## The Hellion (11 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Deben compartir servidor con calopez, seguro.



Sólo diré una cosa, AMD es la solución de todos estos males :XX::XX:


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2011)

Pollastre, eso le pasa por trabajar con chiringuitos financieros... ya verá como los que estén Igmarkets, XTB, etc, etc... esos pueden operar perfectamente el DAX, el eurostoxx, y hasta el mercado camboyano de la patata... ¿me equivoco?


----------



## The Hellion (11 Oct 2011)

La última de Berlusconi: propone hacer test de drogas a los traders. 

"El abuso de estupefacientes podría explicar parte de la reciente volatilidad de los mercados"

De hacer tests de drogas y de viagra en los consejos de ministros mejor ni hablamos, ¿verdad?

Hay que reconocer que a este tío le da igual tres que treinta y tres.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Vaya tela...

Eurex 
Comentan que no pueden dar una hora para la reapertura del mercado. Parece que la avería es gorda y han dejado atrapado a todo el mundo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vaya tela...
> 
> Eurex
> Comentan que no pueden dar una hora para la reapertura del mercado. Parece que la avería es gorda y han dejado atrapado a todo el mundo...




Meanwhile....

Emergency system running!!!!!


----------



## univac (11 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Meanwhile....
> 
> Emergency system running!!!!!



Es el negro de zuloman? me lo esperaba mas imponente....aunque con estos nunca se sabe el calibre


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Pues ya hemos echado el día...aquí no se mueve ni el tato


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

Maldita Arcelor, que muestra bastante tendencia alcista...


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2011)

Abrimos de nuevo a las 14:00


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Oct 2011)

.
EN Interdin ha cambiado el estado de Halt a Pre-Opening.

Emoción. No hay nada como vivir un Pre-Opening ya con un par de cervezas.

A ver los saltos el primer minuto ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (11 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Abrimos de nuevo a las 14:00



.
HAN cumplido


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Maldita Arcelor, que muestra bastante tendencia alcista...





.........no decias que estabas cerrado :

que pena con sacyr,hubiera comprado pero me quitaste las ganas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> .........no decias que estabas cerrado :
> 
> que pena con sacyr,hubiera comprado pero me quitaste las ganas



No, permanezco abierto.

¿Yo te he quitado las ganas? Que va (si ha sido así, lo siento, no recuerdo haber dicho eso)...

Alguien dijo ayer de ponerse corto en Sacyr para hoy...


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Oct 2011)

fuera de IAG +3% .
dentro en un clasico URBAS (0.038)


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Oct 2011)

espabilen

sirena de inmersion - YouTube


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No, permanezco abierto.
> 
> ¿Yo te he quitado las ganas? Que va (si ha sido así, lo siento, no recuerdo haber dicho eso)...
> 
> Alguien dijo ayer de ponerse corto en Sacyr para hoy...



Yo pensaba que te pondrias corto en sacyr,pero como no entraste pues me pare
en comprar.....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo pensaba que te pondrias corto en sacyr,pero como no entraste pues me pare
> en comprar.....



Que cachondo.  Vaya golpe bajo.

Pero tienes razón.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que cachondo.  Vaya golpe bajo.
> 
> Pero tienes razón.



¿Que piensas hacer para el jueves con Sacyr,has pensado alguna posicion para otro valor?


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

¿Como ves Iberdrola?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Que piensas hacer para el jueves con Sacyr,has pensado alguna posicion para otro valor?





VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Como ves Iberdrola?



Un poco de respeto, ya vale de vacilar.


----------



## J-Z (11 Oct 2011)

Sí Sí Sí, el guano ya está aquí


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Un poco de respeto, ya vale de vacilar.



Que no es vacile,es intercambio de posicion
yo hago cartera,no hago cortos ni largos,ya te dije que no sabia ni de plataformas
pero yo miro a medio y largo plazo y contrasto con el corto tuyo y de pollastre

Lo que pasa es que pollastre esta siempre con el indice Dax,y eso a mi no me interesa


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Me podeis dar una combinacion de 5 numeros del 1 al 50 y 2 del 1 al 11
es que esttoy haciendo unas graficas y necesito valores aleatorios


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2011)

pues mire, le metemos todas las combinaciones que han salido hasta la fecha... y le decimos a la niña de pollastre que nos de la próxima primitiva con bote de esos de 120 millones...


----------



## Fraction (11 Oct 2011)

Numeros 18,26,34, 38,42 ESTRELLAS: 5,8.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Me podeis dar una combinacion de 5 numeros del 1 al 50 y 2 del 1 al 11
> es que esttoy haciendo unas graficas y necesito valores aleatorios



3, 7, 13, 47 y 49. 3 y 7.


----------



## Nico (11 Oct 2011)

Owned by the Machine ! 

El que tenga ganas de reirse un rato vaya a la cotización de SAN en rango de 2 min y fíjense la "bajadita" fuera de toda relación (pasándose varios soportes por el trasero) de las 14.50 hs.

Estaba distraído -días atrás me hicieron lo mismo y alcancé a cerrar el stop antes que me liquidaran- y se "tragaron" mis acciones para luego -de inmediato y sin pudor- subir nuevamente a la "zona normal".

Eran sólo 4000 acciones pero parece que, aún en el valor lider del Ibex, miserables 4000 acciones pueden ROMPER CON LAS PROYECCIONES TECNICAS de la cotización.

Estos piratas no perdonan ni míseras 4000 acciones !!

Como esto ocurrió ante mis ojos, alcancé a recomprar 2ctvs más arriba así que, la "bromita" sólo me ha costado unos 100 euros (comisiones y diferencia de cotización). Pasé mi stop loss a una posición más alejada.

No deja de sorprenderme que posiciones pequeñas y casi irrelevantes para un valor de este tipo puedan MOVER TODA LA COTIZACION !!

Lo más gracioso es que implica toda una ruptura de límites técnicos -al menos para el rango de 2 minutos- pero, ya saben cómo es esto.

Chicharribex !!

Eso si:

MAMI !!, mira cómo muevo la cotización del SAN yo solito !!


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Como ves Iberdrola?



EL soporte 5,17 Acaba de escupir en direccion verde el indice, compras serias en 5,20... pero no sabemos si son en corto o en largo por lo tanto, veremos si esta segunda arremetida contra el soporte de 5,17 lo perdora o no.

Si lo perfora... volveremos a mirar los 4,8. Estamos acabando de formar el segundo hombro del HCH. para ello deberiamos tocar los 5,15 mas o menos.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Fraction dijo:


> Numeros 18,26,34, 38,42 ESTRELLAS: 5,8.



Alguien mas se moja? brighsidee?


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Owned by the Machine !
> 
> El que tenga ganas de reirse un rato vaya a la cotización de SAN en rango de 2 min y fíjense la "bajadita" fuera de toda relación (pasándose varios soportes por el trasero) de las 14.50 hs.
> 
> ...



Tranqui
El SAN cerrara hoy a 6,40
El valor de canje es el del cierre de hoy y a 6,20 el botas perderia 170 millones de euros


----------



## atman (11 Oct 2011)

ah! eso es el euromillones... ¿no? ¿hay que acertar 5 de cincuenta y luego 2 de 11? ¿todo a la vez? No me extraña que se generen botes tan gordos... es más fácil ganar en bolsa cerrando los ojos y apostando a lo loco. Y luego a nosotros nos llaman especuladores y tal y eso... pues anda qué...


----------



## @@strom (11 Oct 2011)

Ndx nuevamente a la altura de la media de 200 sesionesienso:


----------



## J-Z (11 Oct 2011)

Que hace sacyr subiendo un 7%? tanto les mola que hayan puesto el canal de panama como aval?

Pues nada a poner el corto desde más arriba mientras el actual va con -500€, papertrading claro.

_Parte de la banca no quiere refinanciar a Sacyr y pide acciones de Repsol

La banca extranjera rechaza renovar unos 1.500 millones del préstamo de Sacyr_

Nada como las "buenas noticias" para subir un 7%...


----------



## AssGaper (11 Oct 2011)

¿Alguna explicación a lo de Sacyr? Sube, sube y sube y no sabe uno cuando pegara el giro, si es que lo habra...

Menudos 700 € he perdido hoy con esta pvta compañia, entre a cortos en 4.82 y puse stoploss en 4,91.

si lo llego a saber grrrrr la verdad es que me ha roto todo mis pronosticos. su p madre.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> pero yo miro a medio y largo plazo y contrasto con el corto tuyo y de pollastre



Y aún esperará Ud. sacar algo en claro de ese popurrí sin sentido.
Fascinante.


----------



## J-Z (11 Oct 2011)

Casi +10% la mano que mece de la cuna WINS OVER GAZELLES.


----------



## Felix (11 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Owned by the Machine !
> 
> El que tenga ganas de reirse un rato vaya a la cotización de SAN en rango de 2 min y fíjense la "bajadita" fuera de toda relación (pasándose varios soportes por el trasero) de las 14.50 hs.
> 
> ...



Buenas, cuando lo contaste el otro dia me quede con ganas de preguntarte:
¿Como pueden ver tu SL?¿Los leoncios pueden ver todas las ordenes?

Para Votin: supongo que lo haras de buena fe pero en mi opinion te tomas demasiadas confianzas con la gente que nos enseña desinteresadamente las reglas de la sabana. Asi que desde el cariño si quieres aceptar un consejo: relaja un poco para que siga el buen ambiente.


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Maestro Nico... con 100€ se pueden comprar un par de buenos asados parrilleros... precisamente esta noche voy a ir a la Feria de las Naciones (debería Ud. conocerla), donde una de mis paradas inexcusables es... el pabellón de Argentina, claro. Y su inmensa parrilla.



Nico dijo:


> Owned by the Machine !
> 
> El que tenga ganas de reirse un rato vaya a la cotización de SAN en rango de 2 min y fíjense la "bajadita" fuera de toda relación (pasándose varios soportes por el trasero) de las 14.50 hs.
> 
> ...


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

Esto no hay cojo*** ha entenderlo si me pongo en largo con el ibex baja.

Ahora me meto otra vez en corto con telecirco seguro que sube!


----------



## pollastre (11 Oct 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Asi que desde el cariño si quieres aceptar un consejo: relaja un poco para que siga el buen hambiente.




No es que te falte razón, pero "desde el cariño" te prevengo: a poco que los foreros vayan saliendo de la siesta, van a empezar a lloverte por todos los lados... :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿Alguna explicación a lo de Sacyr? Sube, sube y sube y no sabe uno cuando pegara el giro, si es que lo habra...
> 
> Menudos 700 € he perdido hoy con esta pvta compañia, entre a cortos en 4.82 y puse stoploss en 4,91.
> 
> si lo llego a saber grrrrr la verdad es que me ha roto todo mis pronosticos. su p madre.



En Renta 4 esta mañana no me dejaban ni ponerme en largo ni corto con Sacyr

Y aun ahora se sigue sin poder!


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> En Renta 4 esta mañana no me dejaban ni ponerme en largo ni corto con Sacyr
> 
> Y aun ahora se sigue sin poder!



Hay valores que sin visa oro no te dejan entrar jeje


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿Alguna explicación a lo de Sacyr? Sube, sube y sube y no sabe uno cuando pegara el giro, si es que lo habra...
> 
> Menudos 700 € he perdido hoy con esta pvta compañia, entre a cortos en 4.82 y puse stoploss en 4,91.
> 
> si lo llego a saber grrrrr la verdad es que me ha roto todo mis pronosticos. su p madre.



El viernes 7 rompía el canal bajista que seguía desde abril -y con el que cumplió con dos bajistas al tick- con una vela del 7%. Tal y como sube hoy, todavía le podría quedar gasofa hasta los 4,40-50.


----------



## Felix (11 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No es que te falte razón, pero "desde el cariño" te prevengo: a poco que los foreros vayan saliendo de la siesta, van a empezar a lloverte por todos los lados... :fiufiu::fiufiu:



De alguna manera hay que romper el hielo... aunque sea con los morros ::


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Hay valores que sin visa oro no te dejan entrar jeje







La visa oro hace tiempo que me la quitaron los de citibank


----------



## Seren (11 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Owned by the Machine !
> 
> El que tenga ganas de reirse un rato vaya a la cotización de SAN en rango de 2 min y fíjense la "bajadita" fuera de toda relación (pasándose varios soportes por el trasero) de las 14.50 hs.
> 
> ...



jaja, tranqui está moviendo unos 150.000.000 de euros, unas 24 millones de acciones. Cerca del 6,20 han debido saltar unos cuantos stops. De hecho estos dias está teniendo muy poca volatilidad, mucho menos que el BBVA. Creo que el San ahora mismo tiene un soporte fuerte en 6,20 y una resistencia en 6,40


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El viernes 7 rompía el canal bajista que seguía desde abril -y con el que cumplió con dos bajistas al tick- con una vela del 7%. Tal y como sube hoy, todavía le podría quedar gasofa hasta los 4,40-50.



Obviamente quería decir 5,40-50. El gráfico:







PD: Edito para colgar un gráfico que se ve más limpio.


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

America va en verde


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Oct 2011)

el ibex terminará en verde??????


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Oct 2011)

que es lo que pasa hoy con las acciones de SAN?
mañana abrirá el mercado??


----------



## Claca (11 Oct 2011)

Mi opinón: esto está para un recorte que debería ser aprovechado para asumir posciones largas, especialmente si caemos de la mano de "malas noticias". Si se produce este recorte, veremos donde se pueden colocar los stops.

En cualquier caso, lo que comentaba esta madrugada de que las mayores subidas las harían los peques, se está cumpliendo ya durante esta sesión y probablemente sea la tónica general si seguimos subiendo.


----------



## Nico (11 Oct 2011)

Felix dijo:


> Buenas, cuando lo contaste el otro dia me quede con ganas de preguntarte:
> ¿Como pueden ver tu SL?¿Los leoncios pueden ver todas las ordenes?



Felix:

Dependiendo el software con el que operes y la jerarquía que tengas puedes ver el Nivel II y el III -supongo que los Market Makers ven más niveles aún-.

Básicamente tienes acceso a las 5 posiciones compradores y vendedoras o bien a los operadores que ponen dichas órdenes.

Estos datos dan pistas muy importantes de "qué" está pasando en la cotización (Nivel I).

En Bankinter te dan el Nivel I (cotización) y, si tienes una cuenta trader te dan el Nivel (II) o el (III) dependiendo tu abono.

Además, tienes el listado "tic by tic" de todas las operaciones hechas con lo que puedes revisar qué se compró y qué se vendió a lo largo de toda la sesión.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Tonuel

Vaya acercándose a la mesa de operaciones con su botonera en estos días (con su único botón)


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

Lo que me jode es que lo de Iberdrola es lo nomal que tendria que pasar hoy, segun mis graficos y tal... pero lo del resto de la bolsa no lo entiendo. Es como si una "mano invisible" me estubiera tocando los webs.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Oct 2011)

mi plataforma me da estos valores para el SAN:
17:35 6,29 45.391.685,00 
17:35 6,29 44.973.758,00 
17:34 6,25 32.080.654,00 
17:33 6,25 32.080.654,00 
17:32 6,25 32.080.654,00 
17:31 6,25 32.080.654,00 
17:30 6,25 32.080.654,00

si son ciertos me parece una barbaridad lo que se ha negociado en la subasta, casi un 50% :


----------



## erpako (11 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mi plataforma me da estos valores para el SAN:
> 17:35 6,29 45.391.685,00
> 17:35 6,29 44.973.758,00
> 17:34 6,25 32.080.654,00
> ...



Es normal en el periodo de ****** - dividendo.


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mi plataforma me da estos valores para el SAN:
> 17:35 6,29 45.391.685,00
> 17:35 6,29 44.973.758,00
> 17:34 6,25 32.080.654,00
> ...



Algo se está cociendo y nosotros somos los garbanzos.... ienso:


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario ligeramente positivo.

Día gacelero total, parece que los leoncios se hayan extinguido de la sabana del Ibex porque no se les ha visto ni siquiera ocultos entre los matorrales.

Sin leoncios nos hemos pasado el día dudando, hemos hecho el máximo del saldo diario poco antes de las 10 y de ahí hemos empezado a caer con muchas ventas, a las 14:50 se ha hecho el mínimo del saldo diario y a subir con compras pero con muchas dudas y ventas intercaladas.

En subasta han vendido pero poquísimo, unos 10 contratos.

En resumen, sesión sin pena ni gloria, sin volumen, sin cierre de gap, sin avance hacia ninguna parte, con dudas y con ausencia total de leoncios, momento ideal para esperar fuera hasta que se decida la dirección verdadera del mercado. Ahora mismo parece que iniciemos un giro a la baja pero es mejor que se confirme con ventas importantes.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Gacelas, gacelas por todas partes...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *-Resultados de Alcoa
> *
> Hoy puede empezar la fiesta



Recuerdo. Verás el after hours como se va a poner hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Algo se está cociendo y nosotros somos los garbanzos.... ienso:



Snif, snif

S&P rebaja a 15 bancos españoles.

S&P rebaja la calificación de la banca española por el riesgo económico de España - elEconomista.es


----------



## juanrana (11 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Snif, snif
> 
> S&P rebaja a 15 bancos españoles.
> 
> S&P rebaja la calificación de la banca española por el riesgo económico de España - elEconomista.es



Vaya, entonces sube seguro... Yo aún estoy esperanzado en SAN. Y por cierto, ¿alguien explica qué pasa con las constructoras? Ferrovial y Sacyr van a toda leche pa arriba...


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Oct 2011)

juanrana dijo:


> Vaya, entonces sube seguro... Yo aún estoy esperanzado en SAN. Y por cierto, ¿alguien explica qué pasa con las constructoras? Ferrovial y Sacyr van a toda leche pa arriba...



se conoce como compensación por fracaso


----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

Estoy leyendo cómo recuperar los dividendos de empresas extranjeras (especialmente de e.on) y he llegado a una conclusión: venderé la semana anterior y recompraré después. Vaya asco, cacao, mordida de Hacienda...


----------



## The Hellion (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy leyendo cómo recuperar los dividendos de empresas extranjeras (especialmente de e.on) y he llegado a una conclusión: venderé la semana anterior y recompraré después. Vaya asco, cacao, mordida de Hacienda...



Mañana le linkeo un hilo en el que decían cómo hacerlo, con los impresos necesarios, y comentaban que en el caso alemán iba como la seda. 

Ahora no tengo tiempo, que me voy a tomar un junipero (o dos)


----------



## patilltoes (11 Oct 2011)

Yo tengo los papeles para cuando me toque. No me aclararon gran cosa en delegacion de Hacienda de Valencia y me dieron un impreso del año de la polka (contaban los dividendos en DM ...).

Cuando tenga tiempo me lo empollo. Yo si que tengo intencion de hacer los papeleos y tambien quiero mirar el procedimiento en Francia (para cuando entre en Danone, Total y Unibail)


----------



## Hank Scorpio (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy leyendo cómo recuperar los dividendos de empresas extranjeras (especialmente de e.on) y he llegado a una conclusión: venderé la semana anterior y recompraré después. Vaya asco, cacao, mordida de Hacienda...



Hace años en burbuja se puso incluso con un ejemplo, pero recuerde que debe rellanar aun así los documentos, y casi mejor pasar de delegación, en internet están los documentos.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-dividendos-acciones-internacionales.html

El caso alemán es más complicado que el americano, eso sí.


----------



## sirpask (11 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Snif, snif
> 
> S&P rebaja a 15 bancos españoles.
> 
> S&P rebaja la calificación de la banca española por el riesgo económico de España - elEconomista.es




VIVI VIVALA FIESTAAAAA!!!!
[YOUTUBE]Paco Pil - Viva La Fiesta - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Fitch también rebaja el rating de seis bancos españoles - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

Gracias por las respuestas. Pero es que, dado que con las pérdidas de TRE puedo compensar las plusvalías de e.on PERO no sus dividendos, lo mejor es ejecutar beneficios que estarán libres de todo por ese motivo, que perder parte de los dividendos por las retenciones, importe que al fin y al cabo se descuenta del valor de la acción.

No veo en qué puede ser peor en mi caso vender en día antes y comprar la mañana posterior... aunque me encantaría que me corrijiese alguien en caso de equivocarme!


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Snif, snif
> 
> S&P rebaja a 15 bancos españoles.
> 
> S&P rebaja la calificación de la banca española por el riesgo económico de España - elEconomista.es



JO JO

Fitch también rebaja el rating de seis bancos españoles - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo tengo los papeles para cuando me toque. No me aclararon gran cosa en delegacion de Hacienda de Valencia y me dieron un impreso del año de la polka (contaban los dividendos en DM ...).
> 
> Cuando tenga tiempo me lo empollo. Yo si que tengo intencion de hacer los papeleos y tambien quiero mirar el procedimiento en Francia (para cuando entre en Danone, Total y Unibail)



Yo también soy valenciano. Llegado el caso nos presentamos en Hacienda de esta guisa, y verá si salimos o no con soluciones.


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. Pero es que, dado que con las pérdidas de TRE puedo compensar las plusvalías de e.on PERO no sus dividendos, lo mejor es ejecutar beneficios que estarán libres de todo por ese motivo, que perder parte de los dividendos por las retenciones, importe que al fin y al cabo se descuenta del valor de la acción.
> 
> No veo en qué puede ser peor en mi caso vender en día antes y comprar la mañana posterior... aunque me encantaría que me corrijiese alguien en caso de equivocarme!



Hay un truco definitivo que te permite cobrar dividendos sin tener que pagar ni a la hacienda española ni a la hacienda extranjera por ello, operar con CFD's.

Al tratarse de derivados y aunque el dividendo se cobra solo tributas por las plusvalías. Además puedes entrar con una parte ínfima del capital y se puede operar sin problemas con grandes empresas europeas como e.on.

La única pega es que la liquidación es diaria pero si pones todo el capital en las acciones te dará lo mismo tenerlo en el broker para ir cubriendo las vueltas arriba y abajo de la acción.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay un truco definitivo que te permite cobrar dividendos sin tener que pagar ni a la hacienda española ni a la hacienda extranjera por ello, operar con CFD's.
> 
> Al tratarse de derivados y aunque el dividendo se cobra solo tributas por las plusvalías. Además puedes entrar con una parte ínfima del capital y se puede operar sin problemas con grandes empresas europeas como e.on.
> 
> La única pega es que la liquidación es diaria pero si pones todo el capital en las acciones te dará lo mismo tenerlo en el broker para ir cubriendo las vueltas arriba y abajo de la acción.




Muchas gracias. ¿Y qué recomiendas como broker, vaquero?


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias. ¿Y qué recomiendas como broker, vaquero?



Eso daria para hacer otro hilo


----------



## Mulder (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias. ¿Y qué recomiendas como broker, vaquero?



Yo siempre he recomendado Interdin, me parece el mejor de todos y el que tiene las comisiones más bajas, aunque no tenga gráficos, bueno en la versión iphone si que los tiene curiosamente.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

Interdin está bien, si.


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

Como te ha ido el dia MrBrightside?

Has entrado en corto ?

Yo he vuelto a picar con telecirco! pero pura basura.......


----------



## patilltoes (11 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo también soy valenciano. Llegado el caso nos presentamos en Hacienda de esta guisa, y verá si salimos o no con soluciones.



MUAHAHAHHAHahhaha


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Interdin está bien, si.



Cuanto has ganado desde que operas????


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Parece haber un Gandalf en los 1200


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como te ha ido el dia MrBrightside?
> 
> Has entrado en corto ?
> 
> Yo he vuelto a picar con telecirco! pero pura basura.......



Pues no he vuelto a entrar, y me ha ido mal... Arrastro ya bastantes pérdidas, y sensación de ser gafe/tonto. 

Gracias por el interés.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

votin dijo:


> cuanto has ganado desde que operas????



ns / nc


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ns / nc



Pocas ganas me dais de entrar,una cosa es el medio o largo que puedes ganar pues te sales cuando quieres ,pero esto parece un casino.....sin ningun ganador,bueno si,la banca como siempre


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Alcoa, haz el resto.


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pues no he vuelto a entrar, y me ha ido mal... Arrastro ya bastantes pérdidas, y sensación de ser gafe/tonto.
> 
> Gracias por el interés.



Por si te sirve de consuelo yo estoy igual que tu, llevo toda la semana en perdidas y todas mis entradas en corto ( telecirco, gamesa,et) han sido negativas.

La volatilidad de esta semana me tiene descolocado y no doy una.


----------



## univac (11 Oct 2011)

Al final TRE ha perdido la poca gasofa inicial y se deshincho como un globo, entre dos veces con salto de stops y 2 duros para un paquete de trident. Con Arcelor me ha ido mejor, espero no palmarlo en gap.

Mañana hay casino o esta cerrado? Esto de estar dentro con dia de fiesta donde puede llover guano en otros parques no mola...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Por si te sirve de consuelo yo estoy igual que tu, llevo toda la semana en perdidas y todas mis entradas en corto ( telecirco, gamesa,et) han sido negativas.
> 
> La volatilidad de esta semana me tiene descolocado y no doy una.



Mucho ánimo. Esperemos que los días próximos nos sean más propicios.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Al final TRE ha perdido la poca gasofa inicial y se deshincho como un globo, entre dos veces con salto de stops y 2 duros para un paquete de trident. Con Arcelor me ha ido mejor, espero no palmarlo en gap.
> 
> Mañana hay casino o esta cerrado? Esto de estar dentro con dia de fiesta donde puede llover guano en otros parques no mola...



Hay casino.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pocas ganas me dais de entrar,una cosa es el medio o largo que puedes ganar pues te sales cuando quieres ,pero esto parece un casino.....sin ningun ganador,bueno si,la banca como siempre



La banca y Pollastre.


----------



## J-Z (11 Oct 2011)

El Parlamento eslovaco rechaza la ampliación del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Oct 2011)

El Parlamento de Eslovaquia ha rechazado en Bratislava la ampliación del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera (FEEF), con lo que también ha caído el Gobierno de centro derecha de la primera ministra Iveta Radicova.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El Parlamento eslovaco rechaza la ampliación del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera



Eso son solos formas de llamar la atencion para decir que existen,seguiran adelante sin contar con ellos y si siguen molestando los amenazaran con quitarle
alguna ayuda y listo


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

Alcoa (NYSE:AA) reported Q3 EPS of $0.22 ex-items, inline with analyst estimates. Revenues for the quarter rose 21% year-over-year to $6.42 billion, better than consensus estimates of $6.24 billion.


----------



## J-Z (11 Oct 2011)

Lo que está claro es que este rebote no tiene sentido alguno, son manos leoncias vease lo de hoy de Sacyr. Todas las noticias macro y micro son entre malas y pésimas y en especial para ejpaña y no tiene sentido que estemos alcistas.

En cuantos a los leoncios les de por guanear como es menester ya desde hace días venderán y esto caerá a plomo saltando todos los stops loss de las gacelillas.


----------



## bertok (11 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que este rebote no tiene sentido alguno, son manos leoncias vease lo de hoy de Sacyr. Todas las noticias macro y micro son entre malas y pésimas y en especial para ejpaña y no tiene sentido que estemos alcistas.
> 
> En cuantos a los leoncios les de por guanear como es menester ya desde hace días venderán y esto caerá a plomo saltando todos los stops loss de las gacelillas.



Mientras no corra peligro el megaplan de rescate a los bancos europeos, ya pueden sacar todas las noticias negativas porque se las van a pasar por el forro de los webox.


----------



## Arekusu (11 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que este rebote no tiene sentido alguno, son manos leoncias vease lo de hoy de Sacyr. Todas las noticias macro y micro son entre malas y pésimas y en especial para ejpaña y no tiene sentido que estemos alcistas.
> 
> En cuantos a los leoncios les de por guanear como es menester ya desde hace días venderán y esto caerá a plomo saltando todos los stops loss de las gacelillas.



Los rebotes no tienen que tener sentido y mucho menos ser coherentes con las noticias, al menos desde el punto de vista de una gacela.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que este rebote no tiene sentido alguno, son manos leoncias vease lo de hoy de Sacyr. Todas las noticias macro y micro son entre malas y pésimas y en especial para ejpaña y no tiene sentido que estemos alcistas.
> 
> En cuantos a los leoncios les de por guanear como es menester ya desde hace días venderán y esto caerá a plomo saltando todos los stops loss de las gacelillas.



En Diciembre
no antes,si joden al mariano ya antes de empezar tendremos problemas
Esperaran las huelgas,etc para caer
Mala economia,pocos recortes,quejas y huelgas.....
Cuando llegue mariano,lo estan esperando,esta pactado,este mes sera tranquilo
luego todo el mundo empezara a pedir y se armara la gorda


----------



## J-Z (11 Oct 2011)

El chulibex le come la verga a cualquier chorrada que digan Sarko, Merkel y el Osama eso está claro, pero es que estos hamijos tb van a petar de lo lindo 

Grecia está quebrada, ya pueden hacer malabarismos, ponerle parches de bicicleta a los agujeros negros que tiene su economía que está en quiebra total y absoluta y va a arrastrar a varios consigo.

Simplemente lo están retrasando, mientras tanto los leoncios se llevan las plusvis falseadas por el camino y a las gacelillas nos prohiben los cortos porque somos unos ejpeculadoreh.


----------



## bluebeetle (11 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Las comisiones y margenes de igmarkets estan especificados en la web. Lo que no debes saber es que estas estan aplicaadas directamente en la diferencia bid/ask con lo cual ya estan reflejadas en tu balance de plusvis/perdidas. Al cerrar posiciones ya estan incluidas....al menos eso entendi yo. Yo estoy operando con ellos, su plataforma me convencio mas que las demas. Interdin pobre, renta4 no me iba muy agil y clicktrade no era muy compatible con mac.





He vuelto a mirar, esta vez mejor, la página de igmarkets y efectivamente están expuestas y explicadas las comisiones. La primera vez que busqué no lo hice en el lugar adecuado.

En la plataforma demo, se cargan las comisiones con un día de retraso. ¿Ocurre así en la versión real?

Gracias con retraso.


----------



## univac (11 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> He vuelto a mirar, esta vez mejor, la página de igmarkets y efectivamente están expuestas y explicadas las comisiones. La primera vez que busqué no lo hice en el lugar adecuado.
> 
> En la plataforma demo, se cargan las comisiones con un día de retraso. ¿Ocurre así en la versión real?
> 
> Gracias con retraso.



Estas seguro de que llevan un dia de retraso? Yo diria que ya van aplicadas a tu ratio de beneficio/perdida...
No son los mas baratos, pero me gusta la interfaz. Tengo una especie de asesor de cuenta que me ha llamado 2 o 3 veces en cosa de dos semanas para ver como va todo y si tengo dudas. Cuando hice una consulta por email me respondio en poco rato. Por ahora contento...solo que no me dejan ponerme corto en arcelor en apertura


----------



## bluebeetle (11 Oct 2011)

Una vez más, me das la pista correcta.:Aplauso:

Lo que cobran con un día de retraso son los intereses por los CFD´s, no las comisiones. Pero como no me entero muy bien, al ver un cargo negativo pensé automáticamente en comisiones.

La interfaz me resulta muy cómoda. Me he hecho a ella en poco tiempo y es muy fácil desenvolverse. Todo lo contrario que la de clicktrade, que se me está atragantando.

Efectivamente, lo de los cortos es un pelín frustrante.:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Oct 2011)

El ibex siempre tiene riesgo doble, siempre.


----------



## MariscosRecio (11 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> En Diciembre
> no antes,si joden al mariano ya antes de empezar tendremos problemas
> Esperaran las huelgas,etc para caer
> Mala economia,pocos recortes,quejas y huelgas.....
> ...



no habran tenido tiempo todos estos HDLGP de tirarse a la calle!


----------



## univac (12 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Una vez más, me das la pista correcta.:Aplauso:
> 
> Lo que cobran con un día de retraso son los intereses por los CFD´s, no las comisiones. Pero como no me entero muy bien, al ver un cargo negativo pensé automáticamente en comisiones.
> 
> ...



Aaah si, si te quedas dentro hasta el dia siguientea te cobran los intereses. Pero yo aun no me he quedado dentro nunca, con cfds solo hago intradia y con las retinas pegadas a la pantalla...

Hablan bien de interdin pero la cuenta demo era muy rancia y me parecio muy espartano y como no tengo otra fuente con datos en vivo...preferi pagar mas comision pero estar comodo. Va a gustos supongo...

Suerte y prudencia, que la volatilidad se te come a la que te despistas, de gacela a gacela


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que este rebote no tiene sentido alguno, son manos leoncias vease lo de hoy de Sacyr. Todas las noticias macro y micro son entre malas y pésimas y en especial para ejpaña y no tiene sentido que estemos alcistas.
> 
> En cuantos a los leoncios les de por guanear como es menester ya desde hace días venderán y esto caerá a plomo saltando todos los stops loss de las gacelillas.



Cuando sube, sube sin importar el por qué. Idem al revés.
Es la realidad de los mercados, es su dificultad, es una manipulación sin parangón, es en definitiva una corriente que arrastra al que se ponga contracorriente.
No importa el por qué, para ganar importa el estar en el tren cuando se mueve. Es la antítesis al normal razocinio que todos esperamos y sobre el cual todos hemos sido formados desde que nacemos.
Por eso tiene tanto mérito quién bate a los mercados, porque sabe adaptarse en contra de sus instintos.
Estoy seguro que sin periódicos, radios, programas etc... sería más sencillo porque en el fondo los gráficos solo dicen si sube o baja y no todo el ruido de fondo que entorpece el normal entendimiento. Como humanos que somos, nos agarramos a la excusa que se alinea con nuestra forma razonada de pensar. Y como siempre hay mensajes de todos los tipos ... pues siempre encontramos la justificación. Después, nos equivocamos y caemos en que había otra razón que justificaba lo contrario. Al menos, a mí ... me ha pasado n mil times.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Mientras no corra peligro el megaplan de rescate a los bancos europeos, ya pueden sacar todas las noticias negativas porque se las van a pasar por el forro de los webox.



Parece que en unos días va a haber otra votación en la que ya hay una mayoría comprometida con el voto. Pues nada, que ahorren para pagar esos 7000 millones que les toca poner ...


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando sube, sube sin importar el por qué. Idem al revés.
> Es la realidad de los mercados, es su dificultad, es una manipulación sin parangón, es en definitiva una corriente que arrastra al que se ponga contracorriente.
> No importa el por qué, para ganar importa el estar en el tren cuando se mueve. Es la antítesis al normal razocinio que todos esperamos y sobre el cual todos hemos sido formados desde que nacemos.
> Por eso tiene tanto mérito quién bate a los mercados, porque sabe adaptarse en contra de sus instintos.
> Estoy seguro que sin periódicos, radios, programas etc... sería más sencillo porque en el fondo los gráficos solo dicen si sube o baja y no todo el ruido de fondo que entorpece el normal entendimiento. Como humanos que somos, nos agarramos a la excusa que se alinea con nuestra forma razonada de pensar. Y como siempre hay mensajes de todos los tipos ... pues siempre encontramos la justificación. Después, nos equivocamos y caemos en que había otra razón que justificaba lo contrario. Al menos, a mí ... me ha pasado n mil times.



Janus, quieres decir con ello que todos esos libro de estadística e interpretación de gráficos, sistemas , etc etc la mayoría de veces no sirven para nada? o que esto esta manipulado y se mueve al antojo de los peces gordos?


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Janus, quieres decir con ello que todos esos libro de estadística e interpretación de gráficos, sistemas , etc etc la mayoría de veces no sirven para nada? o que esto esta manipulado y se mueve al antojo de los peces gordos?



Son las dos cosas. Está manipulado y son los gráficos y pautas de volumen las que nos avisan de distribución, acumulación etc... También están los niveles en los que los leoncios apoyan, donde venden etc... eso o estás en la chepa del leoncio (que será que no) o lo intentas ver (cuando se puede) en los gráficos y pautas de comportamiento en las series de precio. Para mí es lo más fiable, y como no!!! ... con stop.

También son legion los que utilizan estrategias de value investment (comprar algo que realmente tenga futuro y esté cotizando ... por lo que sea ... por debajo de fundamentales) pero creo que es para millonarios porque te puedes tirar un monton de tiempo esperando hasta que aflore ese valor ... y mientras el coste de oportunidad asumido te lo comes ...

Cuando algo sube, sube y ya está. Poco importa las noticias negativas que lo redeen. Es al revés, si está subiendo, por qué sube? ... pues será que es porque alguien está comprando y puede ser algo tan sencillo como que un hedge fund está entrando porque quiere posicionarse para ponderar una cartera .... por ejemplo.
Lo mismo al contrario, cuando hay desastres naturales, las aseguradoras necesitan liquidez para pagar los siniestros ... y si no tienen liquidez la buscan ... y en ocasiones lo hacen haciendo liquidez en sus inversiones (ahí poco importa el fundamental de la firma que estén vendiendo). Las series de precio, el volumen y otros indicadores anticipan esas ventas y la intensidad de las mismas. El stop sirve para evitar equivocarse o porque en algún momento se acaba una tendencia.


----------



## univac (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Janus, quieres decir con ello que todos esos libro de estadística e interpretación de gráficos, sistemas , etc etc la mayoría de veces no sirven para nada? o que esto esta manipulado y se mueve al antojo de los peces gordos?



Incluso los antojos de las manos fuertes pueden seguir patrones y respetar ciclos o figuras. Yo creo que janus se refiere mas a ruido politico/economico, rollo bajadas de rating, canguelo por la deuda, .... Al final a posteriori los analistos usan las noticias para justificar el movimiento de los mercados. Tambien cabe destacar los analisis de mulder, que nos dicen cuanto han influido los leoncios en las cotizaciones o solo ha sido una coctelera de sentimientos encontrados gaceleros.
El señor pollastre es un ejemplo de que es capaz mediante talento cientifico de estimar los vaivenes del mercado, sumando su intuicion, su experiencia y capacidad de computo. Esto no es un casino, no hay aleatoriedad, pero cuesta admitir que esta fuera del alcance de la mayoria de nosotros anticipar que ocurrira. Por suerte, podemos aprender cosas que nos hacen ver que es un mundo fascinante, aunque tengamos el saldo en rojo y nuestros movimientos no den mas que para un desayuno.
La teoria es imprescindible, pero como en todo, la experiencia y la humildad son vitales. Y lo se yo que no se nada


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Son las dos cosas. Está manipulado y son los gráficos y pautas de volumen las que nos avisan de distribución, acumulación etc... También están los niveles en los que los leoncios apoyan, donde venden etc... eso o estás en la chepa del leoncio (que será que no) o lo intentas ver (cuando se puede) en los gráficos y pautas de comportamiento en las series de precio. Para mí es lo más fiable, y como no!!! ... con stop.
> 
> También son legion los que utilizan estrategias de value investment (comprar algo que realmente tenga futuro y esté cotizando ... por lo que sea ... por debajo de fundamentales) pero creo que es para millonarios porque te puedes tirar un monton de tiempo esperando hasta que aflore ese valor ... y mientras el coste de oportunidad asumido te lo comes ...
> 
> ...




Vamos por lo que lo mas probable que alguien como yo sin conocimientos ningunos de bolsa y jugando con CFDS se quede limpio en muy poco tiempo 
y mas aun si sigo consejos como los que veo en mas de una pagina valga este por ejemplo para ayer.


Idea diaria de trading de Cortal Consors:

Recomendación: Cortos en el Ibex 35
Punto de entrada: 8.865 puntos.
Stop Loss: 8.954 puntos.
Objetivo 1: 8.728 puntos.
Objetivo 2: 8.623 puntos.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Que libro me recomendarías para iniciarme en la interpretación de gráficos y volúmenes para una gacela de primer nivel?


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Oct 2011)

De todo en lo que se dice en este hilo, yo presto especial atencion a la informacion de Mulder, que me parece de vital importancia y de las mas significativas. 
Los que venden y los que compran, el movimiento de leones y gacelas, ese es uno de los secretos de la bolsa. Todos le debemos mucho a este forero por su info diaria.

No comparto sus ideas pero su trabajo me parece una verdadera pasada desde aqui mi agradecimiento.


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> De todo en lo que se dice en este hilo, yo presto especial atencion a la informacion de Mulder, que me parece de vital importancia y de las mas significativas.
> Los que venden y los que compran, el movimiento de leones y gacelas, ese es uno de los secretos de la bolsa. Todos le debemos mucho a este forero por su info diaria.
> 
> No comparto sus ideas pero su trabajo me parece una verdadera pasada desde aqui mi agradecimiento.



Yo también añadiría los análisis de Claca que aunque estoy empezando a entenderlos "ya que soy inexperto en la materia" son muy útiles.


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Incluso los antojos de las manos fuertes pueden seguir patrones y respetar ciclos o figuras. Yo creo que janus se refiere mas a ruido politico/economico, rollo bajadas de rating, canguelo por la deuda, .... Al final a posteriori los analistos usan las noticias para justificar el movimiento de los mercados. Tambien cabe destacar los analisis de mulder, que nos dicen cuanto han influido los leoncios en las cotizaciones o solo ha sido una coctelera de sentimientos encontrados gaceleros.
> El señor pollastre es un ejemplo de que es capaz mediante talento cientifico de estimar los vaivenes del mercado, sumando su intuicion, su experiencia y capacidad de computo. Esto no es un casino, no hay aleatoriedad, pero cuesta admitir que esta fuera del alcance de la mayoria de nosotros anticipar que ocurrira. Por suerte, podemos aprender cosas que nos hacen ver que es un mundo fascinante, aunque tengamos el saldo en rojo y nuestros movimientos no den mas que para un desayuno.
> La teoria es imprescindible, pero como en todo, la experiencia y la humildad son vitales. Y lo se yo que no se nada




Espero algún día poder interpretar aunque solo sean algunas de esas señales............


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Incluso los antojos de las manos fuertes pueden seguir patrones y respetar ciclos o figuras. Yo creo que janus se refiere mas a ruido politico/economico, rollo bajadas de rating, canguelo por la deuda, .... Al final a posteriori los analistos usan las noticias para justificar el movimiento de los mercados. Tambien cabe destacar los analisis de mulder, que nos dicen cuanto han influido los leoncios en las cotizaciones o solo ha sido una coctelera de sentimientos encontrados gaceleros.
> El señor pollastre es un ejemplo de que es capaz mediante talento cientifico de estimar los vaivenes del mercado, sumando su intuicion, su experiencia y capacidad de computo. Esto no es un casino, no hay aleatoriedad, pero cuesta admitir que esta fuera del alcance de la mayoria de nosotros anticipar que ocurrira. Por suerte, podemos aprender cosas que nos hacen ver que es un mundo fascinante, aunque tengamos el saldo en rojo y nuestros movimientos no den mas que para un desayuno.
> La teoria es imprescindible, pero como en todo, la experiencia y la humildad son vitales. Y lo se yo que no se nada



You're right!!!.
La teoría para operar y la experiencia para hacer lo que uno debe. Es una estación como la de la 42 st, pasan cada 5 minutos trenes en ambos sentidos (los regular y los express).

Excelente matización, honrado forero.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Vamos por lo que lo mas probable que alguien como yo sin conocimientos ningunos de bolsa y jugando con CFDS se quede limpio en muy poco tiempo
> y mas aun si sigo consejos como los que veo en mas de una pagina valga este por ejemplo para ayer.
> 
> 
> ...



Así es. Por qué Consors va a compartir con usted una estrategia de éxito?. No son adivinos y por la forma que utilizan para ganarse el jornal ... no lo necesitan. Tenga cuidado ahí afuera, aprenda y sobre todo piense en no perder más que en ganar. Esto se hace con muchos pocos y el perder se puede hacer de un único tirón.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

Y ni se ha movido el SP. Ejemplo de lo que veníamos comentando ....

WASHINGTON, oct 11 (Reuters) - El Senado estadounidense rechazó un paquete de creación de empleos del presidente Barack Obama el martes, en una señal de que Washington probablemente está demasiado paralizado como para tomar medidas importantes para impulsar la contratación antes de las elecciones del 2012.

Mientras la votación continúa, los oponentes a la iniciativa han conseguido más de los 40 votos que necesitaban para bloquear la legislación en un Senado controlado por los demócratas.

No se espera que la votación cierre oficialmente durante varias horas hasta que un legislador demócrata regrese a Washington, pero no se espera que eso afecte el resultado.


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Así es. Por qué Consors va a compartir con usted una estrategia de éxito?. No son adivinos y por la forma que utilizan para ganarse el jornal ... no lo necesitan. Tenga cuidado ahí afuera, aprenda y sobre todo piense en no perder más que en ganar. Esto se hace con muchos pocos y el perder se puede hacer de un único tirón.



Por suerte no les hice caso y encima aconsejan ponerse en corto con el ibex....... creía que esta prohibido.
La verdad es que he aprendido mucho mas en este foro en un mes que en todas las paginas de bolsa y estrategias de mercados. Si algo tengo claro es que tengo que seleccionar la información que asimilo.

Gracias Janus por los consejos.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Oct 2011)

Partiendo de la base de que voy tocadito y escribo desde el movil, con lo incomodo que esto es: la unica culpa de perder en bolsa a gente que la sigue a diario y lee este hilo es la soberbia. Y yo soy el primer y maximo exponente de ella. Siempre queremos anticipar cambios de sentido, adivinar tendencias, ganar el primer euro. Si cogemos las ultimas 400 sesiones del ibex veremos que suele ser rojo, rojo, rojo, verde, verde, rojo, rojo, verde, verde, verde... Pero seguir la tendencia es demasiado sencillo. Hay que ir mas alla y ser el visionario que ve y se beneficia del giro del mercado. Y todo eso ademas por nuestros santos ******** nada de volumenes mulderianos, resistencias claquenses o magia pollastril. Lo dice ghkghk y ya. Ese "y ya" suelen ser -2.300 euros, por cierto.

Asi que mi consejo, que aun no se siquiera si estoy preparado para seguirlo yo mismo: 
a- olvidarse de las noticias, a menos que sepamos que a TRE le van a dar 500 millones en Bolivia o que el Pastor y el Popular se casan.
b- esperar al valor idoneo. Hay bolsa todos los dias, y solo se opera si el AT es favorable, el volumen va en la direccion adecuada y ademas seguimos tendencia. Quiza debamos esperar una semana. Y que? HAY BOLSA A DIARIO. El indice de aciertos sera gigantesco. 

Luego esta la otra opcion: la bolsa a largo plazo por fundamentales. Coca Cola llave dando dividendos e incrementandolos año a año durante decadas. Y asi va a seguir, pase lo que pase con Grecia, Eslovaquia, Merkel o el negro de.zuloman. Meter el dinero en KO y olvidarse de.los vaivenes del mercado. Lo peor que te puede pasar es recibir solo el 3-4% de tu inversion via dividendos. Lo mejor? Que les eches un vistazo en 2016 y esten a 215$. Y quien dice KO dice Basf, RWE, Bayer, Siemens, McD, Procter... hay miles de opciones. 

Bona nit.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Oct 2011)

Estoy pensando invertir una parte de mi dinero fuera del chulibex por aquello de diversificar y también por aquello del quenosvamosdeleuro etc. con la intencion tan noble como honrada de conservar los ahorros.
Como ya he hecho en otras ocasiones con resultados espectaculares y no pocas loas y alabanzas en mi casa ante el asombro de los vecinos, vuelvo a invocar a Claca a que me ilumine con unos rayos de luz.
Es buen momento para invertir en el mercado americano?
Siempre he pensado que después de una guerra nuclear bacteriológica en el planeta Tierra iban a sobrevivir la Coca Cola y el imperio de Dysney. Puede que sea la intuición, pero pienso, sin llegar a los extremos del bueno de Ariel Dorfman, que detrás de Dysney se esconden algo mas que una industria del entretenimiento. De todas formas ante la que se avecina las distracciones van a capitalizar el mundo y que mejor que psara el rato distrayendose y tomandose una Coca Cola o un cubata de idem. Dicha esta parrafada inútil, pregunto: son buenas acciones para pensar en el medio plazo (6 meses- 4 años y en adelante)?
Se encuentran en un buen momento para himbertir?
Alguien las tiene? Y si es así son generosas con el dividendo?
Gracias Claca y todos los que aporteis algo de luz a este ser abominable y asustadizo.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Estoy pensando invertir una parte de mi dinero fuera del chulibex por aquello de diversificar y también por aquello del quenosvamosdeleuro etc. con la intencion tan noble como honrada de conservar los ahorros.
> Como ya he hecho en otras ocasiones con resultados espectaculares y no pocas loas y alabanzas en mi casa ante el asombro de los vecinos, vuelvo a invocar a Claca a que me ilumine con unos rayos de luz.
> Es buen momento para invertir en el mercado americano?
> Siempre he pensado que después de una guerra nuclear bacteriológica en el planeta Tierra iban a sobrevivir la Coca Cola y el imperio de Dysney. Puede que sea la intuición, pero pienso, sin llegar a los extremos del bueno de Ariel Dorfman, que detrás de Dysney se esconden algo mas que una industria del entretenimiento. De todas formas ante la que se avecina las distracciones van a capitalizar el mundo y que mejor que psara el rato distrayendose y tomandose una Coca Cola o un cubata de idem. Dicha esta parrafada inútil, pregunto: son buenas acciones para pensar en el medio plazo (6 meses- 4 años y en adelante)?
> ...



COCA-COLA la comenté en este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-3-a-205.html#post5024019

Con la corrección hecha, de momento sigue alcista, pero tiene escollos importantes por delante y se está hablando mucho de ella, lo cual es malo:







Si logra arrancar un tercero, el gráfico mejoraría muchísimo. Mientras, aunque se puede estar, hay que vigilar la zona de soporte. Es un valor que en el pasado realizó las bajadas de forma vertical y sin aviso, por lo que los stops en este caso son imprescindibles.

DISNEY no me gusta, por debajo de los 35,5 tiene mucho peligro, y actualmente cotiza sobre los 32,60, así que nada.

En cuanto a invertir a largo plazo... aquí no puedo ayudarte, es más, personalmente opino que es una mala idea ir en busca de este tipo de operativa. Si ya cuesta acertar los movimientos a meses vista, hablar de cómo estará una acción dentro de unos años parece cosa de ciencia ficción.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Yo también añadiría los análisis de Claca que aunque estoy empezando a entenderlos "ya que soy inexperto en la materia" son muy útiles.



Por supuesto, de hecho sus graficos me los bajo para estudiarlos, pero que dificil para un novato.

Evidentemente otro de los mejores foreros de este hilo, uno de los mas activos y uno a los que aportan cosas fundamentales.

En este foro valdria la maxima de Churchill " Nunca tantos le debieron tanto a tan pocos"

Gracias.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (12 Oct 2011)

Claca , deberías abrir un blog o una web donde analizaras el mercadoy dedicarte a ello en exclusiva. Que Clack ! ;-)


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Claca , deberías abrir un blog o una web donde analizaras el mercadoy dedicarte a ello en exclusiva. Que Clack ! ;-)



No. No tengo el nivel, ni tampoco la disposición. La idea de un foro me encanta, porque permite compartir y aprender sin más pretensiones que colaborar con la comunidad. Lo que sí es cierto que tarde o temprano me mudaré de casa -al menos en lo que se refiere a estar al pie del cañon las 24h-, porque aunque a este foro le tengo un cariño especial y con los usuarios hay un buen rollo inigualable, también me gustaría estar en algún foro especializado en la materia (análisis técnico) para seguir ampliando conocimientos.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No. No tengo el nivel, ni tampoco la disposición. La idea de un foro me encanta, porque permite compartir y aprender sin más pretensiones que colaborar con la comunidad. Lo que sí es cierto que tarde o temprano me mudaré de casa -al menos en lo que se refiere a estar al pie del cañon las 24h-, porque aunque a este foro le tengo un cariño especial y con los usuarios hay un buen rollo inigualable, también me gustaría estar en algún foro especializado en la materia (análisis técnico) para seguir ampliando conocimientos.



:´´´´´´(


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2011)

_Eslovaquia:
Se está diciendo ahora que si hay acuerdo con la oposición se votaría de nuevo el jueves y seguramente ahí si que se aprobaría el plan de rescate europeo._


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

GAS en soporte de corto plazo, cerca de la directriz y haciendo un pull al HCHi.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No. No tengo el nivel, ni tampoco la disposición. La idea de un foro me encanta, porque permite compartir y aprender sin más pretensiones que colaborar con la comunidad. Lo que sí es cierto que tarde o temprano me mudaré de casa -al menos en lo que se refiere a estar al pie del cañon las 24h-, porque aunque a este foro le tengo un cariño especial y con los usuarios hay un buen rollo inigualable, también me gustaría estar en algún foro especializado en la materia (análisis técnico) para seguir ampliando conocimientos.



Ni lo sueñes. Te buscare y te troleare una y otra vez. Aunque me registrare como gkhgkh para no despertar sospechas.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Oct 2011)

Wanos días,

Dentro largo 8720 

Edit: Hoy el Ibex baja más que el resto, se nota que los bancos están sufriendo. ::


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

El IBEX tiene pinta de recortar todavía más, con el BBVA en la zona 6,23.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

El nivel a no perder, no al tick.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2011)

sr pollastre, fui a preguntar donde me dijo por la maquinita que marca los niveles:



pollastre dijo:


> Fácil: en los 8 días de oro del Corte Francés, sección Club del Gourmet, en la vitrina de Ribera del Duero



me dijeron que ni idea, pero pillé un par de botellas, cosa fina hoyga ::

como ve hoy el tema ?


----------



## Manu_alcala (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> GAS en soporte de corto plazo, cerca de la directriz y haciendo un pull al HCHi.



Bien visto, yo estoy dentro en 12,75 (largo). 

Me imagino que este es el soporte al que hacías referencia.






By manualcala at 2011-10-12


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y un espíritu libre, GRIFOLS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hace unos días alguien me preguntó un valor para entrar en el muy corto, y cité este, si superaba los 13,70. Personalmente en los 8.800 largué todo menos GRF -valor comodín-, no sé si me haría caso, supongo que no:







Efectivamente, es una acción que va a su bola, para bien y para mal. Lleva ya un 5% de alegría ;-)


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX tiene pinta de recortar todavía más, con el BBVA en la zona 6,23.



Sigo pensando lo mismo. Cambiaría de idea con el BBVA por encima de los 6,45, aunque el objetivo de caída podría estar más cercano a los 6,25.


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre, fui a preguntar donde me dijo por la maquinita que marca los niveles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo no tengo proyecciones para más subidas hoy. Entraría corto YA en 5950, pero tengo que analizar los otros módulos con más calma; el problema es que me acabo de levantar hace media hora y estoy un poco sobado aún...


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues yo no tengo proyecciones para más subidas hoy. Entraría corto YA en 5950, pero tengo que analizar los otros módulos con más calma; el problema es que me acabo de levantar hace media hora y estoy un poco sobado aún...



Pues ya está sentenciado, toca muelte :


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Wanos días,
> 
> Dentro largo 8720
> 
> Edit: Hoy el Ibex baja más que el resto, se nota que los bancos están sufriendo. ::



Fuera 8825. Como diría un ilustre de por aquí: cierro el chiringuito y me voy a disfrutar del día


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pues no he vuelto a entrar, y me ha ido mal... Arrastro ya bastantes pérdidas, y sensación de ser gafe/tonto.
> 
> Gracias por el interés.




Eso no funciona así... si todos los que alguna vez hemos perdido dinero en bolsa tuviéramos que considerarnos gafes o tontos, nuestra autoestima estaría en el subsuelo 

Perder pasta es la única forma de aprender a moverse en los mercados (siempre teniendo cuidado de que no nos maten del todo), es inevitable, y es experiencia real para Ud. 
Nada de cuentas papertrading de juguete, donde el dinero de papel se pierde y no duele. No, así no se aprende.

No pierda el ánimo y tenga un poco de paciencia. Y sobre todo, acorte el tamaño de sus posiciones hasta que se sienta seguro. 

Sobre todo cuando se empieza, que se suele hacer con una cuenta pequeñita y de poco importe, es preferible mil veces operar diariamente por valor de 200€, aunque se aburra soberanamente y sea muy poco dinero, que perder en un día 10.000€ y cogerle miedo al mercado.


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues yo no tengo proyecciones para más subidas hoy. Entraría corto YA en 5950, pero tengo que analizar los otros módulos con más calma; el problema es que me acabo de levantar hace media hora y estoy un poco sobado aún...




Pues el corto en 5950 ha dado para dos swings de 25 pips cada uno... no era mala señal de entrada.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues el corto en 5950 ha dado para dos swings de 25 pips cada uno... no era mala señal de entrada.



Aunque no sigo con detalle el DAX, me parece que los índices europeos están en resistencias demasiado importantes como para superarse en el actual estado de cansancio. Hay que hacer saltar stops de largos antes de subir con fuerza, ahora que no hay cortos, las subidas verticales no son tan necesarias.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> GAM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra que ha cumplido. En resistencia clarísima en estos momentos.


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Aunque no sigo con detalle el DAX, me parece que los índices europeos están en resistencias demasiado importantes como para superarse en el actual estado de cansancio. Hay que hacer saltar stops de largos antes de subir con fuerza, ahora que no hay cortos, las subidas verticales no son tan necesarias.



Echale un ojo si sientes curiosidad; ya sabes que yo no pirulo mucho con el AT, pero así grosso modo, han perforado la horizontal superior del lateral que llevamos desde finales de Agosto, y se encamina a la oblícua que podemos trazar uniendo el 08/01 y el 26/07, lo cual nos impactaría hoy en los.... 6000.

Curiosón bailongo, bailongo ::

pd: me siento super raro hablando de AT


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Echale un ojo si sientes curiosidad; ya sabes que yo no pirulo mucho con el AT, pero así grosso modo, han perforado la horizontal superior del lateral que llevamos desde finales de Agosto, y se encamina a la oblícua que podemos trazar uniendo el 08/01 y el 26/07, lo cual nos impactaría hoy en los.... 6000.
> 
> Curiosón bailongo, bailongo ::
> 
> pd: me siento super raro hablando de AT



Precisamente... no veo como en este estado se puede superar _realmente_ este nivel, las divergencias en minutajes cortos son brutales. Por otra parte, de momento el BUND parece confirmar el giro y no da muestras de resistencia, abandonado ya al clan de los Mandingos. Supongo que si van a girar los índices para un recorte, lo harán de golpe. Ya veremos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Otra que ha cumplido. En resistencia clarísima en estos momentos.



Y MTS también cumplió, ahora está por encima del 61,8 fibo que marcó.

Creo que de hacer unos HVEI35 Awards habría que crear la categoría "Maradona" y otorgársela por esa _Mano de Dios_ que tiene para los gráficos y las rayas )


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Precisamente... no veo como en este estado se puede superar _realmente_ este nivel, las divergencias en minutajes cortos son brutales. Por otra parte, de momento el BUND parece confirmar el giro y no da muestras de resistencia, abandonado ya al clan de los Mandingos. Supongo que si van a girar los índices para un recorte, lo harán de golpe. Ya veremos.



La situación de varios indicadores técnicos en rangos más amplios al minuto es insostenible mucho más.

Llevan 3 jornadas soltando papelitos. Me temo que vamos a ver asado a la parrilla brava :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

Tal vez el SP vuelva a los 1150


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

Me están matando... Arcelor sube como un cohete.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hace unos días alguien me preguntó un valor para entrar en el muy corto, y cité este, si superaba los 13,70. Personalmente en los 8.800 largué todo menos GRF -valor comodín-, no sé si me haría caso, supongo que no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muchas gracias, te hice caso pero entre en 13,80 compré acciones naturales, lastima de no haber utilizado CFD le hubiera sacado más de 100€:Baile:

PD: vendidas en 14.42


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Oct 2011)

Otro dia de los que esto me parece un circo, (el ibex no el hilo, eh) y perdon por los que sabeis y no os lo parece
Eslovaquia no aprueba el fondo (aunque lo hara el viernes, seguro o el lunes, cuando voten nuevamente, se aprueba seguro)
Bajada de rating a los bancos
Nuevas exigencias de capital
Trichet que esto es sistemico
Y asi podria seguir, pero no quiero llenar 50 paginas poniendo noticias desastrosas
Y aun asi...tachan, el ibex subiendo
Anuncio Belen Esteban que se casa otra vez o algo asi?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

¿Corregirá algún día para abajo MTS? Fue entrar, y en unos pocos díaa ha subido casi verticalmente.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Echale un ojo si sientes curiosidad; ya sabes que yo no pirulo mucho con el AT, pero así grosso modo, han perforado la horizontal superior del lateral que llevamos desde finales de Agosto, y se encamina a la oblícua que podemos trazar uniendo el 08/01 y el 26/07, lo cual nos impactaría hoy en los.... 6000.
> 
> Curiosón bailongo, bailongo ::
> 
> pd: me siento super raro hablando de AT



es su primera vez? ::

hace nada, estaban los gusanos por estos niveles y el dax sobre 5600........ vaya chute le han metido los centroerupeos a su indice.......... esta todo mas para cortos q para largos, pero aun no hay señal de giro, tengan cuidado


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> es su primera vez? ::



Cómo le gusta la carne con tomate, eh, guasoncete xDD


----------



## sirpask (12 Oct 2011)

Acabo de ver hace un ratin IBE a 5,33... toi flipando...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Corregirá algún día para abajo MTS? Fue entrar, y en unos pocos díaa ha subido casi verticalmente.



Estoy corto


----------



## Caos (12 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La situación de varios indicadores técnicos en rangos más amplios al minuto es insostenible mucho más.
> 
> Llevan 3 jornadas soltando papelitos. Me temo que vamos a ver asado a la parrilla brava :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Dada la locura de las últimas jornadas me he dedicado a hacer más investigación y revisar la cartera a L/P bajo diferentes escenarios que otra cosa esperando el momento idóneo. Una de las cosas que he observado es que en el balance total estamos muy cerca de los niveles cercanos previos a la caída de Agosto, es decir se ha distribuido suficiente papel y los creadores de mercado y otros institucionales están en algo mejor posición después del imprevisto tras casi tres meses de _"build-up"_, como dije páginas atrás siguen siendo vendedores netos, así que siguen colocando activos a cambio de líquido en los mercados de mayor riesgo.

El patrón actual del precio guarda similitudes con otros momentos en los que la psicología del mercado era similar, bolsas insufladas con poco volumen y a base de reacciones emocionales a rumores/noticias, etc. (lo del Lunes fue de traca, con el mercado más grande y líquido de deuda del mundo cerrado). Sin ir más lejos, 2008, y encima a niveles, fechas y precios similares en la bolsa mandamás (NYSE), a veces las coincidencias dan miedo. Después del sistema salvado, recapitalizaciones, inyecciones de liquidez, etc. el mercado hizo un top sobre los niveles actuales (no debería dar para mucho más) para llegar a caer hasta un 40-50% durante los meses posteriores.

No digo que se vaya a repetir el patrón, porque es imposible saberlo; y los desacoples se pueden dar entre diferentes mercados, pero esta vez el impulso no viene sólo de un solo lugar (USA) sino de multitud de lugares (Europa, Asia). En cualquier caso, sin intención de anticiparse al mercado, y teniendo en cuenta posibles desacoples (aunque en un mercado bajista, no olvidemos que aún estamos en él, las correlaciones suelen mucho mayores en ambos sentidos), que podrían ser a la baja (porque las circunstancias de España no son las mismas que las de Alemania, p.ej.), sigo creyendo que aún queda al menos otra pata hacia abajo en muchos mercados y no hemos visto los mínimos del 2011 todavía, y que esta se debe dar 'pronto' o no se dará también. Habiéndose construido un buen colchón las bolsas europeas (¿pero puede el DAX subir por encima de los 6012 en cualquier caso? complicado lo veo que haya suficientes compradores en ese rango) esa pata podría no llegar a mínimos anteriores aunque otros índices caigan más, pero bueno, sólo son hipótesis.

El ciclo es el ciclo, y la bolsa siempre lo sigue a rajatabla (unos días) antes o después. Perdón por el tochete.


----------



## pipoapipo (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cómo le gusta la carne con tomate, eh, guasoncete xDD



hacemos lo q podemos :: y ya q no tengo el nivel de otros foreros q pululan por aqui pues me he especializado en la guasa 

q ganas tiene el ibex de tocar los 9000.....


----------



## Cordoba (12 Oct 2011)

Entre antes de agosto en san y BBVA a 6,90 y 7 respectivamente luego vino el tsunami y conseguí aguantar, que creéis que de esta vuelve al precio o que puede bajar otra vez? Que recomendáis?


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Corregirá algún día para abajo MTS? Fue entrar, y en unos pocos díaa ha subido casi verticalmente.



Si, lo hará justo después de que te salgas con la moral por los suelos y dándolo todo por perdido.

Lo digo por experiencia


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prefiero arruinarme y perder todo el dinero que tengo en la cuenta, a salir. Esto de que sin razón especial el valor rebote en menos de una semana un 15% aprox. me parece impresionante.


----------



## sirpask (12 Oct 2011)

IBE Ya està empezando a caer a plomo, veremos hasta donde...si no perfora el 5,20 raro raro...


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Prefiero arruinarme y perder todo el dinero que tengo en la cuenta, a salir.



La acidez de sus comentarios empezaba a gustarme. Lástima que vaya Ud. a estar tan poco tiempo con nosotros.



Pd: _Seriously_, reconsidere su actitud, se lo ruego. El mercado es soberano y hay que mostrarle respeto, nunca enfrentar nuestros cojones a los suyos, porque entonces perdemos.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> El ciclo es el ciclo, y la bolsa siempre lo sigue a rajatabla (unos días) antes o después. Perdón por el tochete.



nada hombre, perdonado, excelente análisis :Aplauso:

y yo diria más: no olvidemos que estamos en octubre ::


----------



## faraico (12 Oct 2011)

Cordoba dijo:


> Entre antes de agosto en san y BBVA a 6,90 y 7 respectivamente luego vino el tsunami y conseguí aguantar, que creéis que de esta vuelve al precio o que puede bajar otra vez? Que recomendáis?



jejje, entré como tú más o menos, por un lado me da miedo el bajonazo, pero me da casi el mismo miedo perderme el rally:rolleye:


----------



## juanrana (12 Oct 2011)

El arreón ha sido guapo, a ver a donde se dirige ahora...


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Dada la locura de las últimas jornadas me he dedicado a hacer más investigación y revisar la cartera a L/P bajo diferentes escenarios que otra cosa esperando el momento idóneo. Una de las cosas que he observado es que en el balance total estamos muy cerca de los niveles cercanos previos a la caída de Agosto, es decir se ha distribuido suficiente papel y los creadores de mercado y otros institucionales están en algo mejor posición después del imprevisto tras casi tres meses de _"build-up"_, como dije páginas atrás siguen siendo vendedores netos, así que siguen colocando activos a cambio de líquido en los mercados de mayor riesgo.
> 
> El patrón actual del precio guarda similitudes con otros momentos en los que la psicología del mercado era similar, bolsas insufladas con poco volumen y a base de reacciones emocionales a rumores/noticias, etc. (lo del Lunes fue de traca, con el mercado más grande y líquido de deuda del mundo cerrado). Sin ir más lejos, 2008, y encima a niveles, fechas y precios similares en la bolsa mandamás (NYSE), a veces las coincidencias dan miedo. Después del sistema salvado, recapitalizaciones, inyecciones de liquidez, etc. el mercado hizo un top sobre los niveles actuales (no debería dar para mucho más) para llegar a caer hasta un 40-50% durante los meses posteriores.
> 
> ...



No, perdon no, gracias para los que intentamos aprender algo de esto.
¿Podria resumir yo en una frase para mi corta entendedera en? "crees que va a caer un dia u otro, no?" O sea tu opinion aun viendo la situacion de estos dias, es que va a bajar y a niveles mas o menos fuertes


----------



## juanrana (12 Oct 2011)

Y por cierto, qué leches le pasa a Sacyr y hasta dónde va a llegar?


----------



## sirpask (12 Oct 2011)

los 9000 estan al caer... o me he perdido algo, o la bolsa va a contra corriente.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> No, perdon no, gracias para los que intentamos aprender algo de esto.
> ¿Podria resumir yo en una frase para mi corta entendedera en? "crees que va a caer un dia u otro, no?" O sea tu opinion aun viendo la situacion de estos dias, es que va a bajar y a niveles mas o menos fuertes



Yo veo que el tirón podría llegar (supuesto) incluso hasta los 6100 aprox. El SP ya está también cercano a resistencias.

Debería haber una buena opción de un corto táctico.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La acidez de sus comentarios empezaba a gustarme. Lástima que vaya Ud. a estar tan poco tiempo con nosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> Pd: _Seriously_, reconsidere su actitud, se lo ruego. El mercado es soberano y hay que mostrarle respeto, nunca enfrentar nuestros cojones a los suyos, porque entonces perdemos.



Gracias por su comentario.

Lo pensaré, pero ahora mismo prefiero perder todo el dinero que tengo en la cuenta. Me parece irracional lo que está pasando, semejantes subidas en el corto plazo, y prefiero o arruinarme, o esperar una bajada. Ya estoy demasiado tocado.


----------



## Caos (12 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> No, perdon no, gracias para los que intentamos aprender algo de esto.
> ¿Podria resumir yo en una frase para mi corta entendedera en? "crees que va a caer un dia u otro, no?" O sea tu opinion aun viendo la situacion de estos dias, es que va a bajar y a niveles mas o menos fuertes



A corto plazo, como dijo Mulder el otro día, la bolsa puede mantenerse sobrecomprada durante bastante tiempo. Es decir, que aunque estés en el lado acertado, puede seguir quemándote bastante porque puede permanecer 'irracional' más tiempo del que tu puedas aguantar una posición, para la mayoría de traders, y más independientes, esto es así. Sin embargo ahora mismo está al rojo vivo, es el periodo, desde Agosto, que más tiempo ha permanecido sobrecomprada. Esto significa dos cosas:
- La divergencia nos dice que estamos ante un giro del mercado (en éste caso hacia arriba).
- En caso de no estar en un giro de mercado, la reacción de corrección en la tendencia primaria actual será fuerte.

Como mi escenario es que "no veo cómo puede subir esto mucho más, y la bolsa siempre se acaba ajustando al ciclo económico" (resumiendo mucho), creo que queda otra pata hacia abajo (antes del 2012, más allá de eso, no me atrevo a decir nada aunque si tengo ideas, pero que tendré que ir confirmando con más datos y dependiendo de la situación política y otras incertidumbres) y que probablemente sea fuerte. Si el DAX rompe con solvencia (nada de movimientos intradía, al menos una o dos sesiones de confirmación) los 6012-6075 podríamos ir a buscar niveles de meses atrás, pero mientras eso no sea así, para mí la cosa sigue siendo como digo arriba.


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

No recuerdo ahora mismo qué famoso trader o inversor pronunció la magistral frase "El mercado puede permanecer irracional más tiempo del que yo puedo permanecer solvente". 

Magnífica.





Caos dijo:


> A corto plazo, como dijo Mulder el otro día, la bolsa puede mantenerse sobrecomprada durante bastante tiempo. Es decir, que aunque estés en el lado acertado, puede seguir quemándote bastante porque puede permanecer 'irracional' más tiempo del que tu puedas aguantar una posición, para la mayoría de traders, y más independientes, esto es así. Sin embargo ahora mismo está al rojo vivo, es el periodo, desde Agosto, que más tiempo ha permanecido sobrecomprada. Esto significa dos cosas:
> - La divergencia nos dice que estamos ante un giro del mercado (en éste caso hacia arriba).
> - En caso de no estar en un giro de mercado, la reacción de corrección en la tendencia primaria actual será fuerte.
> 
> Como mi escenario es que "no veo cómo puede subir esto mucho más, y la bolsa siempre se acaba ajustando al ciclo económico" (resumiendo mucho), creo que queda otra pata hacia abajo (antes del 2012, más allá de eso, no me atrevo a decir nada aunque si tengo ideas, pero que tendré que ir confirmando con más datos y dependiendo de la situación política y otras incertidumbres) y que probablemente sea fuerte. Si el DAX rompe con solvencia (nada de movimientos intradía, al menos una o dos sesiones de confirmación) los 6012-6075 podríamos ir a buscar niveles de meses atrás, pero mientras eso no sea así, para mí la cosa sigue siendo como digo arriba.


----------



## Felix (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias por su comentario.
> 
> Lo pensaré, pero ahora mismo prefiero perder todo el dinero que tengo en la cuenta. Me parece irracional lo que está pasando, semejantes subidas en el corto plazo, y prefiero o arruinarme, o esperar una bajada. Ya estoy demasiado tocado.



Mis nulos conocimientos bursatiles no me permiten dar valiosos consejos pero a veces en el mus, darle la vuelta al tapete sirve para cortar una mala racha. Asi que yo probaria a cambiar de avatar este ultimo no le trae suerte.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias por su comentario.
> 
> Lo pensaré, pero ahora mismo prefiero perder todo el dinero que tengo en la cuenta. Me parece irracional lo que está pasando, semejantes subidas en el corto plazo, y prefiero o arruinarme, o esperar una bajada. Ya estoy demasiado tocado.



Con todo el respeto: es una actitud absurda e irracional. Cualquier posición debe tomarse con un SL.
Mi consejo es que te mires de nuevo los gráficos. Coloca un SL desde la posición actual y un punto donde volver a ponerte corto si este se ejecuta.

Te lo dice alguien que ha preferido cerrar esta mañana con pájaro en mano y se ha dejado 150 puntos ::


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias por su comentario.
> 
> Lo pensaré, pero ahora mismo prefiero perder todo el dinero que tengo en la cuenta. Me parece irracional lo que está pasando, semejantes subidas en el corto plazo, y prefiero o arruinarme, o esperar una bajada. Ya estoy demasiado tocado.



Bueno, pues nada, que ha sido un placer tenerle entre nosotros, y tal y tal...

En el SP, aprovecho este tirón, que podría ser el último para ponerle 3 cortos en todo lo alto... objetivo largo en 1100. 

objetivo tonuelístico 1000. ::

: en 1184. 

:: en 1225.


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo veo que el tirón podría llegar (supuesto) incluso hasta los 6100 aprox. El SP ya está también cercano a resistencias.
> 
> Debería haber una buena opción de un corto táctico.



6100 del Ibex abajo, o 6100 del DAX arriba?
O sea tu como Caos, ves q falta un buen tiron hacia abajo, independientemente que estos dias se mantenga o suba algo?
Es que ya se me hace tan dificil pensar en esos 7000 que se veian hace poco, seria una caida ya de casi el 20% sobre valores actuales, y si se va mas abajo, mas todavia, lo veo ya tan lejano, no se.
Claro que como siempre digo, no se nada.
Las noticias, los macro, etc, me suenan todo a desastre, y sin embargo las bolsas que siempre anticipan, me suena a recuperacion o por lo menos a "sostenimiento" y la verdad, es que ya no sabes si la situacion es real, si nos engañan para que se acepten medidas que de otra manera no se haria, o si realmente es que nadie se cree lo que viene y va a venir.
No se si es "tiene usted cancer se muere", y lo dicen porque no lo tienes pero quieren curarte algo menor, y asi te "asustan" y te hacen curarte lo "menor", o bien, si es verdad que tiene un cancer y se muere, pero nadie se lo cree.

Son demasiadas malas noticias, mucha deuda, mucha devaluacion ,rating, parlamentos, todo. O son "asustaviejas" para poder hacer lo que quieran bajo el influjo del miedo, o es que realmente viene el tsunami y por lo menos, en unos meses veremos hundirse esto a esos niveles de 6000-7000


----------



## univac (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias por su comentario.
> 
> Lo pensaré, pero ahora mismo prefiero perder todo el dinero que tengo en la cuenta. Me parece irracional lo que está pasando, semejantes subidas en el corto plazo, y prefiero o arruinarme, o esperar una bajada. Ya estoy demasiado tocado.



No se cual es tu situacion en %, pero teniendo esa misma actitud me comi un buen pico de perdidas durante este verano. En mi caso fue Claca quien me aconsejo salirme a tiempo y no le escuche. El caso es que si te planteas ser inversor a LARGO, es decir, olvidarte de este tinglado a diario y mirar de vez en cuando la cotizacion...pues no hay problema, pero para los que ya estamos enganchados a este chiringuito, es muy dificil ver cada dia tus numeros en rojo y ver como bajan y bajan. Yo podria haberme esperado meses y no perder nada...pero esto engancha y a uno le gusta moverse. Siendo que te veo aqui cada dia al pie del cañon, yo de ti escucharia a pollastre, aunque repito, no se de tu situacion. 

Recordemos el mantra, recortar perdidas y dejar correr ganancias....

Quiza si como Caos cree hay un piñazo cerca, MTS recupere sus sendas bajistas.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> 6100 del Ibex abajo, o 6100 del DAX arriba?
> O sea tu como Caos, ves q falta un buen tiron hacia abajo, independientemente que estos dias se mantenga o suba algo?
> Es que ya se me hace tan dificil pensar en esos 7000 que se veian hace poco, seria una caida ya de casi el 20% sobre valores actuales, y si se va mas abajo, mas todavia, lo veo ya tan lejano, no se.
> Claro que como siempre digo, no se nada.
> ...



Mi visión de trading es de corto alcance temporal. Creo que podría tirar hasta los 6100 y de ahí, a descansar algo. Lo que haga después .... ya lo iremos viendo.
Como Caos, pienso que la figura técnica de SP y DAX era horrorosa hasta la semana pasada. En estos últimos días, la están mejorando muchísimo, especialmente el DAX que consiguió superar el rectángulo en el que estaba y tendría una proyección teórica de 6550 aprox. El SP todavía tiene tela que cortar (básicamente superar los 1230).
Es cierto que no hay volumen y que está todo cogido por alfileres ... pero que se lo pregunten tambien a los foreros que estuvieron aguantando cortos durante el segundo half de 2009. La irracionalidad puede durar más que el bolsillo.
Personalmente me importa poco si sube a 6600 que si baja nuevamente a 4940. Me importa mucho más poder anticipar qué hace para subirme en el carro.


----------



## Caos (12 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Las noticias, los macro, etc, me suenan todo a desastre, y sin embargo las bolsas que siempre anticipan



Cuidado, que esto es un mito. Además, se anticipan, ¿pero a qué? Esto es como jugar a las adivinanzas o a la pitonisa Lola. Como decía, la cosa es muy similar al 2008, hay una caída previa por pánico a que "el sistema se derrumba", la caída de Agosto pudo ser por muchas cosas: anticipación a una recesión que todavía no había llegado, a la situación Europea que se estaba degradando (y lo sigue haciendo aunque los políticos digan misa) y podía llevar a una debacle, etc.

Pero después de resuelto todo esto se dejo caer en vertical un 40-50% (por decir algo, que puede ser un 20% esta vez), porque en última instancia la bolsa se tiene que ajustar a los ciclos (cualquier otra cosa sería mal negocio para el _'inversor a l/p'_ que es el que sostiene el valor de las acciones). Y como es muy traicionera, cuando se acabe la gasolina y nadie se lo espere porque "ya no va a haber recesión, Europa va fenomenal, etc." (¿ya suena a eso lo que dicen en los corrillos verdad? ) se agotan los compradores por encima de un precio y la bolsa cae de nuevo "a plomo".

Si lo que te preocupa es 'si nos están engañando con malos datos', la respuesta es no, pero sólo tienes que salir a la calle para verlo, aunque un análisis más serio también indica esto. Recuerda que lo que dicen por la TV suelen ser datos con latencia y no llevan implícitos la espiral de degradación que acompaña estas situaciones, y eso es lo que las bolsas nunca (o casi nunca, por no ser tan tajante) descuentan (porque la psicología humana es asín, y los intereses de los que trabajan en esto, también).


----------



## ghkghk (12 Oct 2011)

De todas formas, la bolsa no tiene por qué reflejar exactamente la situación de la calle. Semanalmente hay resultados, y estos siguen sin ser catastróficamente malos. Hay multitud de empresas que cotizan un 30, 40, 50% por debajo de su media en los últimos años, y sin embargo sus resultados son sólo ligeramente peores... o directamente mejores.

Las malas (buenos, muy malas, porque malas sigue habiendo) son expulsadas de los índices a la larga, por lo que éstos sueltan lastre y salvaguardan su cotización en cierto modo. 

Creo que obviamente el Stoxx puede bajar más o seguir subiendo, pero no creo que 2.300 puntos sea una abominación para los resultados que dan sus empresas. De las últimas 52 semanas, ha estado la mayoría por encima de 2.700 puntos. Y sus empresas no han mermado de media un 20% su beneficio. Sé que la bolsa no es un reflejo fiel de los resultados empresariales, pero tampoco lo es de la situación económica del pueblo.


----------



## The Hellion (12 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estoy leyendo cómo recuperar los dividendos de empresas extranjeras (especialmente de e.on) y he llegado a una conclusión: venderé la semana anterior y recompraré después. Vaya asco, cacao, mordida de Hacienda...



Aquí va el link

Acciones alemanas, cómo recuperar la doble retención, todo lo que hay que saber.

En esencia, se rellena un impreso que yo me bajé de algún hilo viejo de burbuja, pero que podría mandar (o colgar si alguien me explica cómo) a quien lo necesitase, y los alemanes te devuelven la diferencia entre el 25% aprox. que retienen ellos y el 15% que se indica en el tratado. 

Los alemanes se quedan con ese 15% y al año que viene en España ese 15% se deduce como retención, con lo que la tributación resulta neutral. Esto, claro está, si los de Hacienda no se ponen a enredar. 

Por cierto, en el hilo comentan que en Francia y en Italia no hacen ni caso a las peticiones de devolución de la retención, así que de todas formas, merecería la pena investigar más el método de "ensuciado de cupón" de vendo las acciones en día antes y las recompro el día después, y me olvido de los trámites. 

De todas formas, en el link lo explican mejor.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

El DAX lleva una hora que ni vale para scalping .... Hasta los usanos, quizá no haya mucho que mirar ....


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Como van Ustedes?


Por cierto que le ha pasado a Telecirco? 

Menos mal que me salí ayer que iba en corto!!


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como van Ustedes?
> 
> 
> Por cierto que le ha pasado a Telecirco?
> ...


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Claca he visto que Telecirco tiene su segunda resistencia en 4.85 crees que llegado ese punto seria un buen momento para entrar en corto?

Gracias


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> MariscosRecio dijo:
> 
> 
> > Como van Ustedes?
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

Los resultados USA van a dar la puntilla, mañana toca JPM 

Pepsico 
Pepsico da resultados de +1,25$, peores de lo esperado que eran +1,3$, pero mejores también que los 1,19$ del año pasado.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sigo pensando lo mismo. Cambiaría de idea con el BBVA por encima de los 6,45, aunque el objetivo de caída podría estar más cercano a los 6,25.



El mercado es soberano, aunque creo que la lectura de niveles era correcta:







Este es un buen ejemplo de por qué no hay que tener miedo a que salten los stops: ¡es algo bueno! Los stops están para protegernos, porque a veces lo que pensamos no se corresponde con lo que finalmente termina haciendo el mercado. Eso sí, para situarlos correctamente, es imprescindible saber qué nivel o condición anula el planteamiento que tenemos en mente. 

A veces leo a inversores que comentan "estuvieron a punto de saltarme el stop, suerte que lo moví otro tres por ciento abajo" y no puedo entenderlo. ¿Acaso el punto que previamente pensábamos que era el límite para seguir con la operativa ha dejado de serlo? Porque si de lo que se trata es de impedir que se nos ejecute un stop, entonces lo tenemos fácil: basta con no poner ninguno.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

Las materias primas siguen estando KO. Este repunte puede ser la última oportunidad para cortos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

Los que más suben son la creme de la creme: Sacyr, Gamesa, Telecirco, Arcelor... Ya empieza a ser habitual su rebote.


----------



## Fraction (12 Oct 2011)

Alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 9023 venga Ibeeeeeeexxxxx


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Las materias primas siguen estando KO. Este repunte puede ser la última oportunidad para cortos.



no entiendo, diras para los largos


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Claca he visto que Telecirco tiene su segunda resistencia en 4.85 crees que llegado ese punto seria un buen momento para entrar en corto?
> 
> Gracias



Aunque está en zona de resistencia, nos ha dejado una figura de vuelta en forma de HCHi que ha roto ya. No admite cortos salvo que pierda los 4,485:







El mercado tiene pinta de recortar en el corto plazo, pero como dije ayer -o hoy, ya no me acuerdo-, en general sería para incorporanos largos. Este es uno de los valores que admitirían largos clarísimamente.


----------



## J-Z (12 Oct 2011)

9016.50 +171.00 +1.93%

::

Pues nada a cargar cortos desde más arriba papertrading rules, si no estaría como el sr brightside :´(


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> 9016.50 +171.00 +1.93%
> 
> ::
> 
> Pues nada a cargar cortos desde más arriba papertrading rules, si no estaría como el sr brightside :´(



Al menos sufre de alguna manera con tu papertrading, que te resulte molesto salir perdiendo para que no te resulte tan sencillo. Hazte una abdominal por cada punto en contra o algo así.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> 9016.50 +171.00 +1.93%
> 
> ::
> 
> Pues nada a cargar cortos desde más arriba papertrading rules, si no estaría como el sr brightside :´(



Más conocido como Mr. Darkside.


----------



## tarrito (12 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Al menos sufre de alguna manera con tu papertrading, que te resulte molesto salir perdiendo para que no te resulte tan sencillo. Hazte una abdominal por cada punto en contra o algo así.



nuevos foreros del hilo ienso:


----------



## J-Z (12 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Al menos sufre de alguna manera con tu papertrading, que te resulte molesto salir perdiendo para que no te resulte tan sencillo. Hazte una abdominal por cada punto en contra o algo así.



No hace falta sufrir estoy en fase de aprendiz de gacela para intradia y cfds, iba a meter largos debajo de 8000 pero parece que no me quieren en el mercado y lo han subido a 9000.

Pues nada que lo suban a 10.000 yo sigo esperando, a Grecia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2011)

algun forero que yo me se....


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Dada la locura de las últimas jornadas me he dedicado a hacer más investigación y revisar la cartera a L/P bajo diferentes escenarios que otra cosa esperando el momento idóneo. Una de las cosas que he observado es que en el balance total estamos muy cerca de los niveles cercanos previos a la caída de Agosto, es decir se ha distribuido suficiente papel y los creadores de mercado y otros institucionales están en algo mejor posición después del imprevisto tras casi tres meses de _"build-up"_, como dije páginas atrás siguen siendo vendedores netos, así que siguen colocando activos a cambio de líquido en los mercados de mayor riesgo.
> 
> El patrón actual del precio guarda similitudes con otros momentos en los que la psicología del mercado era similar, bolsas insufladas con poco volumen y a base de reacciones emocionales a rumores/noticias, etc. (lo del Lunes fue de traca, con el mercado más grande y líquido de deuda del mundo cerrado). Sin ir más lejos, 2008, y encima a niveles, fechas y precios similares en la bolsa mandamás (NYSE), a veces las coincidencias dan miedo. Después del sistema salvado, recapitalizaciones, inyecciones de liquidez, etc. el mercado hizo un top sobre los niveles actuales (no debería dar para mucho más) para llegar a caer hasta un 40-50% durante los meses posteriores.
> 
> ...



Cuadraría con el segundo bajista que tenemos en marcha:







Hay que ir poco a poco y no aguantar las posiciones en contra. Yo en lo que discrepo es en ese "pronto", porque no logro ver una relación temporal entre el precio y los objetivos.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

Que bien ,el DAX tocando los 6000


----------



## atman (12 Oct 2011)

gñgñgñg yankies.... gñgñ gñgñgdinero... gñgñ gñ gñgñputa!!


----------



## Nico (12 Oct 2011)

Afortunadamente el baneo solicitado para el forero *Altman* ha sido receptado por los administradores y sólo que da *Atman* en el hilo.

Lo justo es justo.


----------



## Caos (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hay que ir poco a poco y no aguantar las posiciones en contra. Yo en lo que discrepo es en ese "pronto", porque no logro ver una relación temporal entre el precio y los objetivos.



Bueno es un concepto subjetivo  para los foreros que practican más que nada intradía 'pronto' puede ser horas o un par de días. No puedo decir una fecha porque no soy adivino, pero el giro o la pata abajo debería ser ya (sigo la misma gráfica que tú, y en varios índices/activos, algunos se encuentran ya en resistencia muy clara así que la situación no se puede alargar mucho más), por ya me refiero si no hoy, como muy tarde el Viernes, no creo que pueda aguantar tonteando por estos niveles más tiempo. Hasta que eso se resuelva está claro que no hay que jugársela (ni en un sentido ni en otro).

Aclaro que con pronto me refería al giro, no que vayamos a tocar niveles inferiores ya mismo si empieza a caer, aunque durante la segunda quincena/primera semana de Noviembre, si se cumple el escenario claro, creo yo que lo intentaremos, pero bueno tampoco es que importe mucho, sólo hay que seguir la evolución del precio. A partir de ahí ni idea de como va a evolucionar el precio exactamente, el objetivo es ver el SP500 es 1000-950, más allá de eso ni idea lo que pueda ocurrir aunque no serán fáciles los siguientes meses, a ver como evolucionan los precios a L/P (tengo mis escenarios pero son especulativos, hay que esperar a recabar más datos y dejar que fluyan las circunstancias).

De momento el SP500 ahí anda intentando romper los 1210 (ya los ha penetrado pero puede darse la vuelta todavía perfectamente).


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Oct 2011)

> Barroso (CE): Los bancos deben buscar en primer lugar, siempre, financiación privada y acudir a las fuentes públicas sólo si es necesario. El último recurso debe ser la entrada en escena del Fondo Europeo de Estabilidad Financiera.
> 
> *Barroso considera que mientras dure el proceso de recapitalización del sector financiero, debería impedirse que éste pague dividendos y bonus.*
> 
> ...



y 10 caracteres


----------



## Nico (12 Oct 2011)

Aún cuando se dispusiera una medida de ese tipo -cosa incluso razonable-, no creo que pueda afectar ya los dividendos de 2011. De aplicarse se haría para el 2012 -y 2013 incluso-.

De todos modos, para cierto tipo de inversor, el no pago de dividendos importaría salirse de la acción y eso tendría también un efecto negativo para los activos y valores de las entidades. En ciertos casos puede ser mejor presionar para una disminución de los dividendos antes que por su total eliminación.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Bueno es un concepto subjetivo  para los foreros que practican más que nada intradía 'pronto' puede ser horas o un par de días. No puedo decir una fecha porque no soy adivino, pero el giro o la pata abajo debería ser ya (sigo la misma gráfica que tú, y en varios índices/activos, algunos se encuentran ya en resistencia muy clara así que la situación no se puede alargar mucho más), por ya me refiero si no hoy, como muy tarde el Viernes, no creo que pueda aguantar tonteando por estos niveles más tiempo. Hasta que eso se resuelva está claro que no hay que jugársela (ni en un sentido ni en otro).
> 
> Aclaro que con pronto me refería al giro, no que vayamos a tocar niveles inferiores ya mismo si empieza a caer, aunque durante la segunda quincena/primera semana de Noviembre, si se cumple el escenario claro, creo yo que lo intentaremos, pero bueno tampoco es que importe mucho, sólo hay que seguir la evolución del precio. A partir de ahí ni idea de como va a evolucionar el precio exactamente, el objetivo es ver el SP500 es 1000-950, más allá de eso ni idea lo que pueda ocurrir aunque no serán fáciles los siguientes meses, a ver como evolucionan los precios a L/P (tengo mis escenarios pero son especulativos, hay que esperar a recabar más datos y dejar que fluyan las circunstancias).
> 
> De momento el SP500 ahí anda intentando romper los 1210 (ya los ha penetrado pero puede darse la vuelta todavía perfectamente).



Pero, por decir algo, podríamos tener unas semanas alcistas hasta noviembre y luego volver para abajo, para mí los niveles determinantes quedan más arriba:

DAX:







DOW:







Llevamos un rebote considerable, pero también el susto era muy grande. Unas semanas o meses de tregua son muy probables ahora.


----------



## erpako (12 Oct 2011)

Esto no tiene la pinta de girar, es más cada vez se parece más a la remontada de 2009.
Hay mucha gente esperando a entrar en los 7500-8000.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Bueno es un concepto subjetivo  para los foreros que practican más que nada intradía 'pronto' puede ser horas o un par de días. No puedo decir una fecha porque no soy adivino, pero el giro o la pata abajo debería ser ya (sigo la misma gráfica que tú, y en varios índices/activos, algunos se encuentran ya en resistencia muy clara así que la situación no se puede alargar mucho más), por ya me refiero si no hoy, como muy tarde el Viernes, no creo que pueda aguantar tonteando por estos niveles más tiempo. Hasta que eso se resuelva está claro que no hay que jugársela (ni en un sentido ni en otro).
> 
> Aclaro que con pronto me refería al giro, no que vayamos a tocar niveles inferiores ya mismo si empieza a caer, aunque durante la segunda quincena/primera semana de Noviembre, si se cumple el escenario claro, creo yo que lo intentaremos, pero bueno tampoco es que importe mucho, sólo hay que seguir la evolución del precio. A partir de ahí ni idea de como va a evolucionar el precio exactamente, el objetivo es ver el SP500 es 1000-950, más allá de eso ni idea lo que pueda ocurrir aunque no serán fáciles los siguientes meses, a ver como evolucionan los precios a L/P (tengo mis escenarios pero son especulativos, hay que esperar a recabar más datos y dejar que fluyan las circunstancias).
> 
> De momento el SP500 ahí anda intentando romper los 1210 (ya los ha penetrado pero puede darse la vuelta todavía perfectamente).



Caos, que queda un tramo de caida es más que evidente. El que no lo vea es porque está muy centrado en el intradía y en estos casos las ramas no dejan ver el bosque.

En los que no coincido contigo es la profundidad de la caida. No veo por ningún lado una caida del 20% en el SP.

El próximo rebote hacia abajo ya será para acumular.


----------



## Caos (12 Oct 2011)

No lo sé, está claro que puedo equivocarme. Si empieza la pata abajo voy a ser conservador con mis posiciones, empezaré a deshacer a niveles bastante conservadores, no me voy a esperar a llegar a los 1000 ni mucho menos, pero guardaré unas cuantas por si sigue cayendo. Es lo que he estado haciendo desde Agosto y salvo alguna entrada fallida como la del Viernes/Lunes (para eso están los stops) no me ha ido mal.

Es probable que en mi escenario a plazo intermedio me esté equivocando y se retrase un poco más (¿el primer trimestre del 2012?), depende de muchos factores, pero de momento me manejaré con lo tengo y a corregir siempre estoy a tiempo. No es por llevar la contraria ni soy 'permabear', pero la degradación será más rápida de lo que la mayoría se espera (o ni se espera), como siempre 

En cuanto a que nos estabilicemos ahora, también podría ser, pero la probabilidad de que suceda yo creo que es bastante baja. Parece que sea así porque se comprime la volatilidad, pero tal y como están las cosas y por precedentes eso significa que precede a otro movimiento direccional (y posiblemente 'violento'), más que se vaya a aquietar la cosa en estos niveles.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

A corto plazo siguen las complicaciones:


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> No lo sé, está claro que puedo equivocarme. Si empieza la pata abajo voy a ser conservador con mis posiciones, empezaré a deshacer a niveles bastante conservadores, no me voy a esperar a llegar a los 1000 ni mucho menos, pero guardaré unas cuantas por si sigue cayendo. Es lo que he estado haciendo desde Agosto y salvo alguna entrada fallida como la del Viernes/Lunes (para eso están los stops) no me ha ido mal.
> 
> Es probable que en mi escenario a plazo intermedio me esté equivocando y se retrase un poco más (¿el primer trimestre del 2012?), depende de muchos factores, pero de momento me manejaré con lo tengo y a corregir siempre estoy a tiempo. No es por llevar la contraria ni soy 'permabear', pero la degradación será más rápida de lo que la mayoría se espera (o ni se espera), como siempre
> 
> En cuanto a que nos estabilicemos ahora, también podría ser, pero la probabilidad de que suceda yo creo que es bastante baja. Parece que sea así porque se comprime la volatilidad, pero tal y como están las cosas y por precedentes eso significa que precede a otro movimiento direccional (y posiblemente 'violento'), más que se vaya a aquietar la cosa en estos niveles.



El éxito está en los SL y *seguir al mercado allá donde vaya*.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> A corto plazo siguen las complicaciones:



Falta una subida de la volatilidad.

Yo la espero con caidas del último tramo de las bolsas en cuanto se apruebe el macroplan de recapitalización de los mierda-bancos europeos.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pero, por decir algo, podríamos tener unas semanas alcistas hasta noviembre y luego volver para abajo, para mí los niveles determinantes quedan más arriba:
> 
> DAX:
> 
> ...



Claca, si el DAX se va hacia los 6400 que marcas (a mí me salen unos 6500 aprox), va a hacer mucho daño a muchos guaneros que están en la idea "esto no puede ser, esta subida es insostenible". Aguantar en contra 500 pipos con dos grandes (50 pavos) es la leche. Sigue habiendo mucha gente si stop o quitándolos para no salirse del mercado ... y en esas cantidades, terminarán "tirando" la cuchara momentos antes del giro.
Yo voy a abrir corto en 6080 (ya está programado) pero con stop. Ahí a ver si me lo barren o si pueda ganar un pellizquillo.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

Para mí lo que todavía falta es el susto definitivo, pero ya lo veremos. Por ahora, tal y como veo el gráfico, todo apunta a un recorte y subidas sostenidas (ej. hasta los 8.650 y luego 9.700 IBEX). Hay figuras de vuelta, y mientras no se anulen, pensar en cortos es muy aventurado. Si se pierden referencias, entonces ya cambiaremos de chaqueta, pero ahora mismo hay giro en las bolsas y en el BUND. Con un pull lógico, todo sería para acumular.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

Apuesto por bajadas para mañana en Europa. Ahí queda!!!
Gráficos de bastantes bancos europeos han cerrado con cierta debilidad (la segunda media sesión bastante peor que la primera). Será recogida de beneficios o no sé si algo más pero de momento podrá dar buenas opciones de trading. 140 puntos de subida en SP y 900 punto de subida en DAX (en 6 jornadas) bien lo merece. Creo que hay más que ganar que perder dado también la cercanía de resistencias. Ver el cierre de hoy en USA (especialmente los últimos 20 minutos de negociación) dará pistas.

Una posible clave es si el euro-dolar se diese la vuelta hacia abajo al llegar a los 1,39.


----------



## Mulder (12 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Otro gacela's day casi como ayer, sin leoncios visibles por ningún lado, como mucho algún tiburón medio leoncio (como esto siga así tendré que empezar este post con 'el volumen de los medios leoncios' ). Aunque la sesión de hoy ha sido netamente compradora con poquísimas ventas intercaladas.

En subasta han comprado unos 154 contratos.

En resumen, ayer parecía que íbamos a girar pero ya dije que era mejor confirmarlo, sin embargo no se ha confirmado nada, seguimos con una tendencia alcista tranquila y sin obstáculos, no se ve ningún signo de distribución y solo alguna toma de beneficios muy parcial que no cambia el curso de las cosas. Hoy tenemos otro cierre pegado a máximos así que ya saben lo que toca mañana si no aparece algún leoncio bajista de verdad en escena.


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

El DAX está bastante perruno y mentiroso. Acaba de romper una directriz alcista en gráficos de minutos ... y nada más meter me ha barrido el stop.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

Desde que entré hace menos de una semana en Arcelor en corto, ha subido un 16%. Que poca seriedad tanta variación. Y gafe y tonto de mi, pillo el mayor rebote. Aunque claro, ahora será obvio que iba a subir...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desde que entré hace menos de una semana en Arcelor en corto, ha subido un 16%. Que poca seriedad tanta variación. Y gafe y tonto de mi, pillo el mayor rebote. Aunque claro, ahora será obvio que iba a subir...



Mr. Brightside, ahora que se ha cambiado el avatar todo será distinto. Hemos comprobado, siendo usted el conejillo de indias, que ciertas imágenes dan mala suerte.
Por lo demás, supongo que habrá aprendido de la importancia de los SL, y no se preocupe, a todos nos han mandrilado a base de bien para luego ir en la dirección que preveíamos.


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Oct 2011)

El plan de la Eurozona para Grecia incluye una quita de entre el 30 y el 50% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

El plan de la Eurozona para Grecia incluye una quita de entre el 30 y el 50% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mr. Brightside, ahora que se ha cambiado el avatar todo será distinto. Hemos comprobado, siendo usted el conejillo de indias, que ciertas imágenes dan mala suerte.
> Por lo demás, supongo que habrá aprendido de la importancia de los SL, y no se preocupe, a todos nos han mandrilado a base de bien para luego ir en la dirección que preveíamos.



Muchas gracias, esperemos que así sea.


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desde que entré hace menos de una semana en Arcelor en corto, ha subido un 16%. Que poca seriedad tanta variación. Y gafe y tonto de mi, pillo el mayor rebote. Aunque claro, ahora será obvio que iba a subir...



Jajaja! Ciertamente, ha hecho caso de la recomendación del forero Felix "el Gatuno" (lo siento, la cabeza se me va irremediablemente hacia "Félix el Gato" :: ) y ha cambiado el avatar cual reversal del tapete de mus...

Magnífico, veamos qué tal funciona entonces


----------



## pollastre (12 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> jejje, entré como tú más o menos, *por un lado me da miedo el bajonazo, pero me da casi el mismo miedo perderme el rally*:rolleye:



Uds. (los [relativamente] nuevos foreros en el hilo HVEI35) tal vez no se den cuenta, pero para mi sistema tienen un valor incalculable.

Desde que empecé con el trading, hace ya años, he ido cogiendo cierta afición a la disciplina de la psicología, leyendo libros, etc.. De hecho, hace varios meses que estoy desarrollando un módulo nuevo que combina un engine de inteligencia artificial, con psicología, noticias (fundamentales) y tendencia de mercado, de cara a predecir los movimientos de las gacelas como función retroalimentada de su, por así decirlo, "estado de ánimo" (no puedo darles más detalles del desarrollo, dado que luego tendría que matarles a todos .

Su post, ése que reseño más arriba, es magnífico. En apenas una línea, ha validado Ud. toda una colección de libros sobre psicología y trading: "_Greed and Fear_" es la fuerza que mueve los mercados, y nunca deja de sorprender lo cierto que es.

Tiene miedo de perder dinero, pero igualmente tiene codicia _y eso le produce miedo a la posibilidad de dejar de ganar dinero_.... luego, Mr. DarkSide enfrenta sus cojones contra los del mercado, y dice que prefiere arruinarse antes de consolidar pérdidas latentes en pérdidas reales... es maravilloso, realmente la psicología humana es a un tiempo predecible e imprevisible. 

Sé que para muchos este post será un puto coñazo, pero yo disfruto como un niño desarrollando módulos nuevos, y desde luego no hay _ningún_ otro trabajo en el mundo que me exija mezclar disciplinas tan distintas como éste.


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Uds. (los [relativamente] Sé que para muchos este post será un puto coñazo, pero yo disfruto como un niño desarrollando módulos nuevos, y desde luego no hay _ningún_ otro trabajo en el mundo que me exija mezclar disciplinas tan distintas como éste.



maese pollastre, para mi estas "reflexiones filosóficas" no son ningún coñazo sino al contrario y creo que está ud en lo cierto. 
En esto se mezclan varias disciplinas y una de ellas sin duda es la psicología humana (ciencia impredecible y compleja donde las haya)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> maese pollastre, para mi estas "reflexiones filosóficas" no son ningún coñazo sino al contrario y creo que está ud en lo cierto.
> En esto se mezclan varias disciplinas y una de ellas sin duda es la psicología humana (*ciencia impredecible* y compleja donde las haya)



Siento corregirle, pero por definición las ciencias han de predecir sucesos a partir de hechos anteriores, estudian efectos a partir de sus causas. Por otro lado, el comportamiento humano es muuuuuuchisimo más predecible de lo que la mayoría piensa. Y muchos se aprovechan de ello.


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Uds. (los [relativamente] nuevos foreros en el hilo HVEI35) tal vez no se den cuenta, pero para mi sistema tienen un valor incalculable.
> 
> Desde que empecé con el trading, hace ya años, he ido cogiendo cierta afición a la disciplina de la psicología, leyendo libros, etc.. De hecho, hace varios meses que estoy desarrollando un módulo nuevo que combina un engine de inteligencia artificial, con psicología, noticias (fundamentales) y tendencia de mercado, de cara a predecir los movimientos de las gacelas como función retroalimentada de su, por así decirlo, "estado de ánimo" (no puedo darles más detalles del desarrollo, dado que luego tendría que matarles a todos .
> 
> ...



me acaba de describir a mi::, el miedo es el camino al lado oscuro he perdido oportunidades magnificas por cobardia de casi doblar mi capital después de perdidas de unos 400€ el otro dia reuní fuerzas y invertí todo lo que me quedaba 2175€ , supongo que para usted no llegó ni a gacela saqué 93.13€ de pluvis, pagando comisiones por una recomendación de un forero ya le invitaré a unas cervezas 
lo dicho,este foro es fantastico


----------



## juancho (12 Oct 2011)

¿Otra vez en los 9000?¿Pero no iba a ser en octubre?


----------



## The Replicant (12 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siento corregirle, pero por definición las ciencias han de predecir sucesos a partir de hechos anteriores, estudian efectos a partir de sus causas. Por otro lado, el comportamiento humano es muuuuuuchisimo más predecible de lo que la mayoría piensa. Y muchos se aprovechan de ello.



son opinines, yo parto de la base de que no hay dos personas iguales, por lo tanto no hay dos comportamientos iguales

asimismo, también podemos hablar de la psicología de masas que es totalmente diferente de la individual. El comportamiento de un individuo que forma parte de una masa no tiene nada que ver con el comportamiento normal del mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

JPMorgan confio en ti mañana...


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Oct 2011)

DAX

12/10/11	2,21 
11/10/11	0,30 
10/10/11	3,02
9/10/11 Domingo
8/10/11 Sabado
7/10/11	0,54 
6/10/11	3,15 
5/10/11	4,91 

Demasiado verde seguido


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> algun forero que yo me se....




Este hace la dieta dunkan??


----------



## bluebeetle (12 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Aaah si, si te quedas dentro hasta el dia siguientea te cobran los intereses. Pero yo aun no me he quedado dentro nunca, *con cfds solo hago intradia y con las retinas pegadas a la pantalla.*..
> 
> Hablan bien de interdin pero la cuenta demo era muy rancia y me parecio muy espartano y como no tengo otra fuente con datos en vivo...preferi pagar mas comision pero estar comodo. Va a gustos supongo...
> 
> Suerte y prudencia, que la volatilidad se te come a la que te despistas, de gacela a gacela



Yo hago más o menos lo mismo. Pero para acostumbrarme a la plataforma y aprender el funcionamiento de los stops, límites etc. voy probando de todo. 

A veces sale bien, y a veces mal:rolleye: pero se trata de aprender poco a poco y con solidez.

Aunque opere de forma virtual, trato de hacerlo con la prudencia y disciplina propia de una gacela ) 

Suerte para usted también.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desde que entré hace menos de una semana en Arcelor en corto, ha subido un 16%. Que poca seriedad tanta variación. Y gafe y tonto de mi, pillo el mayor rebote. Aunque claro, ahora será obvio que iba a subir...



Poca fortuna tienes con ese avatar,refleja tu animo,cambialo
No operes a corto plazo,las subidas y bajadas no te afectaran ,calcula tu punto de venta.
Analiza la politica,la bolsa no se esta moviendo ahora por la economia,que es una mierda,sino por la politica
Si esta subiendo es debido a conveniencias, no a la realidad,en Enero se impondra la realidad y bajara


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desde que entré hace menos de una semana en Arcelor en corto, ha subido un 16%. Que poca seriedad tanta variación. Y gafe y tonto de mi, pillo el mayor rebote. Aunque claro, ahora será obvio que iba a subir...



Ahora que has cambiado de foto seguro que las cosas te van mejor.

Yo hoy he vuelto a desafiar a la lógica y a los graficos y he vuelto a entrar en corto en telecircp


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Oct 2011)

Hoy me he perdido la subida por ser una gacela asquerosamente cobarde. De todas formas os juro que no entiendo nada.

Los bancos en quiebra y recapitalizados

EEUU, dice la FED que una mierda ha salido de la recesion.

El stock de pisos a la venta a la carrera en perdidas fijas.

Blueberrry fallando.

Grecia que no paga.

Eslovenia no aprueba el fondo de rescate.


y que hacen las bolsas?............................SUBIDON. ::

Yo el dia que me digan que hemos salido de la recesion y que las empresas ganan trillones, y que semos ricos otra vez le pido un millon de euros a cofidis y me pongo corto en todos los valores del puto ibex de los cojones.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

Vamos SP ,manda a por vaselina a esas gacelillas largueras,

.
.
.
Me están empezando a gustar esas velas


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy me he perdido la subida por ser una gacela asquerosamente cobarde. De todas formas os juro que no entiendo nada.
> 
> Los bancos en quiebra y recapitalizados
> 
> ...




Yo como decía Janus anoche si no me equivoco.... cuanto mas se, se que no se nada o yo solo se que no se nada............. no obstante yo no se nada.......vaya trabalenguas


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Para los que como yo son nuevos en este maravilloso y apasionante mundo de la bolsa este post de anoche de Janus nos aclara muchas cosas..




Janus dijo:


> Cuando sube, sube sin importar el por qué. Idem al revés.
> Es la realidad de los mercados, es su dificultad, es una manipulación sin parangón, es en definitiva una corriente que arrastra al que se ponga contracorriente.
> No importa el por qué, para ganar importa el estar en el tren cuando se mueve. Es la antítesis al normal razocinio que todos esperamos y sobre el cual todos hemos sido formados desde que nacemos.
> Por eso tiene tanto mérito quién bate a los mercados, porque sabe adaptarse en contra de sus instintos.
> Estoy seguro que sin periódicos, radios, programas etc... sería más sencillo porque en el fondo los gráficos solo dicen si sube o baja y no todo el ruido de fondo que entorpece el normal entendimiento. Como humanos que somos, nos agarramos a la excusa que se alinea con nuestra forma razonada de pensar. Y como siempre hay mensajes de todos los tipos ... pues siempre encontramos la justificación. Después, nos equivocamos y caemos en que había otra razón que justificaba lo contrario. Al menos, a mí ... me ha pasado n mil times.


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

y este también...



Janus dijo:


> Son las dos cosas. Está manipulado y son los gráficos y pautas de volumen las que nos avisan de distribución, acumulación etc... También están los niveles en los que los leoncios apoyan, donde venden etc... eso o estás en la chepa del leoncio (que será que no) o lo intentas ver (cuando se puede) en los gráficos y pautas de comportamiento en las series de precio. Para mí es lo más fiable, y como no!!! ... con stop.
> 
> También son legion los que utilizan estrategias de value investment (comprar algo que realmente tenga futuro y esté cotizando ... por lo que sea ... por debajo de fundamentales) pero creo que es para millonarios porque te puedes tirar un monton de tiempo esperando hasta que aflore ese valor ... y mientras el coste de oportunidad asumido te lo comes ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

Alcoa otra vez con diarrea


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Oct 2011)

Esto parece hoy una reunión de gallinas anónimos :cook:



mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy me he perdido la subida por ser una gacela asquerosamente cobarde. De todas formas os juro que no entiendo nada.



Hola, me llamo Optimista etc etc y también soy una gacela cobarde. )


----------



## VOTIN (12 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Hoy me he perdido la subida por ser una gacela asquerosamente cobarde. De todas formas os juro que no entiendo nada.
> 
> Los bancos en quiebra y recapitalizados
> 
> ...



Son las elecciones,estan creando unas expectativas por el cambio politico que aunque sera positivo no podra verse a corto o por lo menos 4 años.
Pero la verdad es que se espera un ajuste laboral fuerte a la baja en Enero ,las empresas estan esperando el cierre del trimestre para adoptar las decisiones que ya tienen tomadas.Solo un milagro o un cambio de tendencia lo evitara.Si no aumenta el consumo en lo que queda de año la cosa aparecera ya con el piloto rojo


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Esto parece hoy una reunión de gallinas anónimos :cook:
> 
> Hola, me llamo Optimista etc etc y también soy una gacela cobarde. )



Dicen que un Optimista es un pesimista bien informado........ Yo me llamo Mariscos, Mariscos Recios y soy otra gacela, pero una gacela que corre por la selva sin mirar hacia tras y sin miedo ha pasar entre leones por eso a veces como hierba y otras me muerden......pero en esta selva tan loca y algunas veces sin lógica ........a veces la temeridad es la diferencia entre vivir o morir


----------



## Yo2k1 (12 Oct 2011)

Yo tampoco entiendo absolutamente nada, como digo siempre.
No entro en bolsa, pero tampoco, con lo que se aprende al leer aqui, me molestaria meter algo cuando tocara esos niveles que parece iba o va a tocar.
Pero es lo que decis, no entras pensando que va a bajar a esos 7000 y te pierdes toda esta subida, y claro cuanto mas alta esta, menos quieres entrar y al final te quedas con "cara de tonto" pensando "vi el santander a 5 euros" y esta a mucho mas, o vi el ibex a 8000 y se va casi a los 10.000 a este paso.
Cuando todo esta para que baje y se hunda, el ibex arriba y los que miramos y miramos, pues nada, a seguir mirando.
Como siempre os reconozco el valor, para darle al botoncito, y como decia no recuerdo quien, meter el dinero de verdad en este juego.
En las demos es muy facil, y ganamos siempre
En la realidad, debe temblar la mano, y luego siempre dices "por que no le habre dado"
Pero esos 4 en el SAN que Zuloman veia, como que no, creo yo


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo absolutamente nada, como digo siempre.
> No entro en bolsa, pero tampoco, con lo que se aprende al leer aqui, me molestaria meter algo cuando tocara esos niveles que parece iba o va a tocar.
> Pero es lo que decis, no entras pensando que va a bajar a esos 7000 y te pierdes toda esta subida, y claro cuanto mas alta esta, menos quieres entrar y al final te quedas con "cara de tonto" pensando "vi el santander a 5 euros" y esta a mucho mas, o vi el ibex a 8000 y se va casi a los 10.000 a este paso.
> Cuando todo esta para que baje y se hunda, el ibex arriba y los que miramos y miramos, pues nada, a seguir mirando.
> ...



Janus lo ha explicado con maestría.

Esto va de subirse al tren, vaya donde vaya.

El resto es una mezcla de ausencia de información + manipulación


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> *Dicen que un Optimista es un pesimista bien informado...*..... Yo me llamo Mariscos, Mariscos Recios y soy otra gacela, pero una gacela que corre por la selva sin mirar hacia tras y sin miedo ha pasar entre leones por eso a veces como hierba y otras me muerden......pero en esta selva tan loca y algunas veces sin lógica ........a veces la temeridad es la diferencia entre vivir o morir



Al revés compañero, al revés. 

Sobre el último párrafo, y siempre de gacela a gacela, le doy la razón pero sólo en parte porque esa temeridad, para mi, es la diferencia entre mantener el capital o no. Por eso, y a golpes, me he pasado al bando de los no temerarios ya que para operar hay más días que longanizas... teniendo saldo :rolleye: Así que cuidado con pasar corriendo entre los depredadores...







..._Porque eso no son formas, son alardes._ ("Airbag")


----------



## dj-mesa (12 Oct 2011)

Parece que cae


----------



## VOTIN (12 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo absolutamente nada, como digo siempre.
> No entro en bolsa, pero tampoco, con lo que se aprende al leer aqui, me molestaria meter algo cuando tocara esos niveles que parece iba o va a tocar.
> Pero es lo que decis, no entras pensando que va a bajar a esos 7000 y te pierdes toda esta subida, y claro cuanto mas alta esta, menos quieres entrar y al final te quedas con "cara de tonto" pensando "vi el santander a 5 euros" y esta a mucho mas, o vi el ibex a 8000 y se va casi a los 10.000 a este paso.
> Cuando todo esta para que baje y se hunda, el ibex arriba y los que miramos y miramos, pues nada, a seguir mirando.
> ...



Tenemos que tener una perspectiva
a corto-meses=subida del ibex a 10.000
a medio,mas de 3 meses,bajada 
a largo ,mas de 3 años=el precio de ahora es bueno para comprar
a intradia,pues vale cualquier cosa,yo no me creo para nada las graficas y me parecen una lectura druida pero modernizada


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos SP ,manda a por vaselina a esas gacelillas largueras,
> 
> .
> .
> ...



A más de una se le han indigestado la subida.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Algunos lo llaman cresting ....


----------



## davidautentico (12 Oct 2011)

A veces me pregunto si a no habrá algún 'leoncio' captando el 'sentimiento' de mercado con este hilo...ienso:


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus lo ha explicado con maestría.
> 
> Esto va de subirse al tren, vaya donde vaya.
> 
> El resto es una mezcla de ausencia de información + manipulación



Joder, cuánto impacto!!!!

Bueno, en los últimos veinte minutos (como decía esta tarde) era importante ver qué iba a ocurrir. El SP se ha tirado hacia los 1120 y ahi ha recogido una primera descarga papelera. Es posible que vuelva a llegar ahí en otro intento (incluso que se extienda hasta 1230). Como decía, una subida sin descanso de 140 puntos, bien merece un descanso (antes un forero presentó la serie de subidas ininterrupidas recientes ... necesitan un relax). Yo en esos últimos veinte minutos le he metido un lote de cortos al DAX. Si se extendiera hasta los 6080, le metería otro lote bueno. Vamos a ver si le pillamos 120 pipos de ganancia. Alea jacta est.

Caos, Pollastre, Claca, Bertok, Fran200, Luis .... comenzad a vender a tope ... que vosotros con vuestro volumen, ayudaréis a darlo la vuelta (ahora que estoy dentro en corto). Montemos un "indignados del status quo en el DAX". ehhh .... es broma pero si lo hacéis, ganaréis una pasta y habréis contribuido a que el foro actúe como equipo :XX:


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Al revés compañero, al revés.
> 
> Sobre el último párrafo, y siempre de gacela a gacela, le doy la razón pero sólo en parte porque esa temeridad, para mi, es la diferencia entre mantener el capital o no. Por eso, y a golpes, me he pasado al bando de los no temerarios ya que para operar hay más días que longanizas... teniendo saldo :rolleye: Así que cuidado con pasar corriendo entre los depredadores...
> 
> ...



Eso al reves " como se notan los gintonic de la comida  "

Tenemos que subirnos al tren si no nos quedamos en la estación, aunque también debemos de saber donde vamos.......



bertok dijo:


> Janus lo ha explicado con maestría.
> 
> Esto va de subirse al tren, vaya donde vaya.
> 
> El resto es una mezcla de ausencia de información + manipulación


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

JPMorgan va a ser la estrella del día mañana para los cortos

Una rebaja de previsiones y se hacen caquita los índices

After cerca de los 1200


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> yo no me creo para nada las graficas y me parecen una lectura druida pero modernizada



Creo que es un error por tu parte pensar así, y te explico mi punto de vista (es muy simple también)

Más que de adivinación, para mi el AT además de mucha carga estadística, y de estudio de la situación actual, tiene un pequeño componente de lo que no sé como llamar salvo: profecía autocumplida.

Quiero decir que si todo el mundo usa las mismas reglas para interpretar los datos y luego operar en base a las gráficas resultantes, llega un punto en el que, tarde o temprano, todos (bueno, estoy pensando principalmente, pero no sólo, en los sistemas automáticos de los marketmakers que mueven el cotarro) dicen "huy, en ese punto hay una figura formada por esa vela XX y ese velón XY por lo que, _probablemente_, la cotización haga ZZZ", y compran/venden para "adelantarse" al mercado... iniciando la tendencia y confirmando la proyección.

Así que, siguiendo el símil _musístico_ que comenzaron esta tarde, creo que oponiéndote a saber como funciona el AT te niegas a conocer las señas del juego. Tus rivales podrán usarlas mucho o nada, pero si las conoces a lo mejor puedes aprovecharte de ello llegado el caso. :rolleye:


PD: Claca, me gustaría saber tu opinión al respecto :rolleye:
PD2: Espero no haber dado la impresión de creer que esto es un sistema predeterminado. Si alguien concluye eso de mis palabras, intentaré explicarme mejor, porque el factor humano creo que sigue siendo importante en la formación de tendencias.


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que es un error por tu parte pensar así, y te explico mi punto de vista (es muy simple también)
> 
> Más que de adivinación, para mi el AT además de mucha carga estadística, y de estudio de la situación actual, tiene un pequeño componente de lo que no sé como llamar salvo: profecía autocumplida.
> 
> ...



No es tan sencillo.

Si te dedicas a ello verás que se van superponiendo diversas figuras y te fallan casi todas las entradas.

Tienes que ser capaz de leer lo mismo que hacen los MMs. Hay días que por el motivo que sea, no lo vemos. en estos casos lo mejor es dejar pasar el día.

Tu ratio de aciertos te lo agradecerá enormemente.

Muchas veces se gana más con una media móvil, o un MACD o un canal que con complicados sistemas de Parabolic SAR, A/D, ..... Si pillas un indicador que lleva un buen rato dando buenas señales, entra porque las probabilidades son altas a tu favor (siempre con SL por si acaso). En el fondo no deja de ser un juego de probabilidades + money management.


----------



## Caos (12 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Analiza la politica,la bolsa no se esta moviendo ahora por la economia,que es una mierda,sino por la politica
> Si esta subiendo es debido a conveniencias, no a la realidad,en Enero se impondra la realidad y bajara



Las bolsas no se mueven por impulsos de lo que dicen los políticos ni si quiera lo que hacen *únicamente*. Llega un punto en el que lo que digan tiene poco efecto, y puede pasar en las dos direcciones. El ejemplo lo tienes esta tarde, a lo mejor hace una semana el anuncio de la FED de hoy hubiera catapultado hacia arriba a la bolsa cuando toco mínimos, porque la noticia si el mercado quiere la lee e interpreta positivamente ("es posible que haya QE3, más expansión del balance, etc.") y sin embargo lo que ha pasado es que ha cerrado cerca de la apertura y nos ha dejado una vela de 'duda' de los toros enorme.

Y respecto a la inversión a medio plazo o L/P, pues como te dije hace unos días, ojala fuera tan fácil, 'siempre podrás resarcirte'. No: todas las acciones acaban valiendo cero, siempre ha sido así y siempre será así, por muy manipulado y planificado que esté el sistema, mientras los humanos seamos humanos todo acabará naciendo, madurando y muriendo. ¿Por qué lo digo? Mira la cotización de Bank of America, un banco mucho más fuerte que el SAN, es un juguete roto, hace cinco años cotizaba a 55$, no ha hecho más que bajar a l/p, nunca ha levantado cabeza y eso a pesar de todo lo que ha hecho la FED para salvaguardar el sistema financiero.

Podría poner muchos más ejemplos del sector financiero lleno de cadáveres, vale la pena estudiar la evolución de Japón en ese aspecto los últimos 15 años, para ver cuantos cadáveres ha ido dejando por el camino de la banca.

---

Por cierto, y Apple vendiéndose, mala señal, y bonita figura que está dejando para los cortos de la hostia que se podría llegar a dar en el futuro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tenemos que tener una perspectiva
> a corto-meses=subida del ibex a 10.000
> a medio,mas de 3 meses,bajada
> a largo ,mas de 3 años=el precio de ahora es bueno para comprar
> a intradia,pues vale cualquier cosa,*yo no me creo para nada las graficas* y me parecen una lectura druida pero modernizada



¿Como osa burlarse de esa manera de la religión claquiana? No saldrá impune de esta!! Que la furia del profeta y de su sumo sacerdote caigan sobre usted. 

APÓSTATA


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Desde Agosto, los 1220 del SP son nivel claro de descarga.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No es tan sencillo.
> 
> Si te dedicas a ello verás que se van superponiendo diversas figuras y te fallan casi todas las entradas.
> 
> *Tienes que ser capaz de leer lo mismo que hacen los MMs. *



Bueno, a los MMs hice referencia justo después de lo que resaltabas en negrita, porque al ser los que mueven el cotarro, su "adelanto" a la tendencia es lo que puede iniciarla. Por eso lo de intentar conocer las señas de los rivales.  Pero claro, no todos somos capaces de entrenar a una "niña" para ir cazando las señas de los leoncios. :rolleye:


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JPMorgan va a ser la estrella del día mañana para los cortos
> 
> Una rebaja de previsiones y se hacen caquita los índices
> 
> After cerca de los 1200



Alguien sabe sobre que hora aprox sera esta noticia mañana?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Alguien sabe sobre que hora aprox sera esta noticia mañana?



Eso quisiera yo saber

O los dan poco antes de apertura o cuando cierre mercado, usano

Ah, también da resultados Google


----------



## Janus (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Las bolsas no se mueven por impulsos de lo que dicen los políticos ni si quiera lo que hacen *únicamente*. Llega un punto en el que lo que digan tiene poco efecto, y puede pasar en las dos direcciones. El ejemplo lo tienes esta tarde, a lo mejor hace una semana el anuncio de la FED de hoy hubiera catapultado hacia arriba a la bolsa cuando toco mínimos, porque la noticia si el mercado quiere la lee e interpreta positivamente ("es posible que haya QE3, más expansión del balance, etc.") y sin embargo lo que ha pasado es que ha cerrado cerca de la apertura y nos ha dejado una vela de 'duda' de los toros enorme.
> 
> Y respecto a la inversión a medio plazo o L/P, pues como te dije hace unos días, ojala fuera tan fácil, 'siempre podrás resarcirte'. No: todas las acciones acaban valiendo cero, siempre ha sido así y siempre será así, por muy manipulado y planificado que esté el sistema, mientras los humanos seamos humanos todo acabará naciendo, madurando y muriendo. ¿Por qué lo digo? Mira la cotización de Bank of America, un banco mucho más fuerte que el SAN, es un juguete roto, hace cinco años cotizaba a 55$, no ha hecho más que bajar a l/p, nunca ha levantado cabeza y eso a pesar de todo lo que ha hecho la FED para salvaguardar el sistema financiero.
> 
> ...



Basta ver que hace decenas de años, triunfaban las empresas de ferrocarriles (de ahi que exista un DJ de Transportes) y todas ellas o han desaparecido o se han reconvertido o cotizan a una fracción de sus máximos.

Respecto a Apple, su modelo de negocio es chulísimo y sus resultados atienden a i)mercado global (miles de millones de usuarios) y ii) productos killer que son number one. Se aprovechan de un factor de escala brutal y de ahí que a pesar de su volumen, puedan doblar en un año (el ebitda). Ahora bien, basta con que el mercado encuentre otro producto (pasará, porque es así) y dejarán de crecer los resultados (comenzarán a decrecer) .... el mercado les aplicará un multiplicador de ebitda menor .... y se dividirá el precio por acción (quién piense que no va a volver a 100 dólares, que espere y lo vea). Al tiempo ...

P.D: Su modelo de negocio es la antítesis de la del resto .... negocio vertical, modelo cerrado en sistema operativo etc, etc, etc, Sus éxito atienden a una moda, a un buen producto y a un marketing viral potentísimo (hoy tener un iphone o un ipad, también otorga cierto prestigio).


----------



## MariscosRecio (12 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, a los MMs hice referencia justo después de lo que resaltabas en negrita, porque al ser los que mueven el cotarro, su "adelanto" a la tendencia es lo que puede iniciarla. Por eso lo de intentar conocer las señas de los rivales.  Pero claro, no todos somos capaces de entrenar a una "niña" *para ir cazando las señas de los leoncios*. :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (12 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Basta ver que hace decenas de años, triunfaban las empresas de ferrocarriles (de ahi que exista un DJ de Transportes) y todas ellas o han desaparecido o se han reconvertido o cotizan a una fracción de sus máximos.
> 
> Respecto a Apple, su modelo de negocio es chulísimo y sus resultados atienden a i)mercado global (miles de millones de usuarios) y ii) productos killer que son number one. Se aprovechan de un factor de escala brutal y de ahí que a pesar de su volumen, puedan doblar en un año (el ebitda). Ahora bien, basta con que el mercado encuentre otro producto (pasará, porque es así) y dejarán de crecer los resultados (comenzarán a decrecer) .... el mercado les aplicará un multiplicador de ebitda menor .... y se dividirá el precio por acción (quién piense que no va a volver a 100 dólares, que espere y lo vea). Al tiempo ...
> 
> P.D: Su modelo de negocio es la antítesis de la del resto .... negocio vertical, modelo cerrado en sistema operativo etc, etc, etc, Sus éxito atienden a una moda, a un buen producto y a un marketing viral potentísimo (hoy tener un iphone o un ipad, también otorga cierto prestigio).



Que va a bajar lo sabe hasta el portero de mi casa.

El problema es que en cualquier momento te hace un spike y te saca los leuros.

Cuando esté en tendencia, se podrá intentar con cuidado.


----------



## Caos (12 Oct 2011)

Más que porque vaya a bajar (que dará una buena oportunidad llegado el momento y yo ya me estoy posicionando con opciones LEAPS para hacer un buen trade ya), que se deshagan posiciones en Apple no es buen indicador para la salud del resto del mercado y últimamente siempre ha precedido caídas, es acopio de liquidez. Independientemente de que caiga mucho o poco ahora de golpe.


----------



## Claca (12 Oct 2011)

DOW:







El VIX en soporte y los indicadores marcando niveles de resistencia. El recorte está tardando debido a que todo el mundo duda de la subida y se muestran reacios a entrar al trapo. Ya queda poco.

BUND:







Confirmado el giro, sólo queda protegerse ante un probable pull-back. Objetivo, el 38% fibo.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Las bolsas no se mueven por impulsos de lo que dicen los políticos ni si quiera lo que hacen *únicamente*. Llega un punto en el que lo que digan tiene poco efecto, y puede pasar en las dos direcciones. El ejemplo lo tienes esta tarde, a lo mejor hace una semana el anuncio de la FED de hoy hubiera catapultado hacia arriba a la bolsa cuando toco mínimos, porque la noticia si el mercado quiere la lee e interpreta positivamente ("es posible que haya QE3, más expansión del balance, etc.") y sin embargo lo que ha pasado es que ha cerrado cerca de la apertura y nos ha dejado una vela de 'duda' de los toros enorme.
> 
> Y respecto a la inversión a medio plazo o L/P, pues como te dije hace unos días, ojala fuera tan fácil, 'siempre podrás resarcirte'. No: todas las acciones acaban valiendo cero, siempre ha sido así y siempre será así, por muy manipulado y planificado que esté el sistema, mientras los humanos seamos humanos todo acabará naciendo, madurando y muriendo. ¿Por qué lo digo? Mira la cotización de Bank of America, un banco mucho más fuerte que el SAN, es un juguete roto, hace cinco años cotizaba a 55$, no ha hecho más que bajar a l/p, nunca ha levantado cabeza y eso a pesar de todo lo que ha hecho la FED para salvaguardar el sistema financiero.
> 
> ...



Te lo voy a poner facil
tus graficas son muy buenas y estan bien hechas,un diez por ti en el miniplazo
pero no veis mas alla de vuestras narices o graficas
Las bolsas estan subiendo porque el medio informativo es bueno,estan dejando las cosas y las noticias malas hasta despues de que entre el pp y se coma todo el marron en Enero,entonces vendra el tio mariano con la tijera y se armara la gorda .Veremos cosas tremendas .
Entonces es cuando Bertok y toda la legion que estan esperando entrar en el ibex entraran a saco,prudencia en ese momento y entrar un poco mas tarde


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado (www.sentimientomercado.com) da una lectura mayor de alcistas que de bajistas por primera vez desde julio.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te lo voy a poner facil
> tus graficas son muy buenas y estan bien hechas,un diez por ti en el miniplazo
> pero no veis mas alla de vuestras narices o graficas
> Las bolsas estan subiendo porque el medio informativo es bueno,estan dejando las cosas y las noticias malas hasta despues de que entre el pp y se coma todo el marron en Enero,entonces vendra el tio mariano con la tijera y se armara la gorda .Veremos cosas tremendas .
> Entonces es cuando Bertok y toda la legion que estan esperando entrar en el ibex entraran a saco,prudencia en ese momento y entrar un poco mas tarde



Con eso de denostar el análisis técnico y los gráficos pensaba que estabas bien centrado, pero vas y me sales con esta mierda de post (con perdón) 

Las bolsas se mueven fundamentalmente por eventos financieros, todo lo demás es irrelevante o relevante hasta el punto de que afecte al mundo financiero de alguna forma. Por ejemplo un evento financiero es una subida o bajada de los tipos de interés, es algo que cala en las bolsas a medio y largo plazo, las expectativas de inflación o falta de ellas es otro evento financiero, etc.

Antes de esta crisis estaba bastante claro todo, se suben tipos, bolsas abajo, se bajan tipos, bolsas arriba, lo demás ya era mirar fundamentales de cada valor o entradas y salidas de dinero en fondos. En este tipo de ámbito el análisis técnico tenía su significado en el sentido de detectar zonas donde los leoncios compraban o vendían, acumulación y distribución, ley de Dow (que nadie sabe interpretar, por cierto ), etc. que es exactamente lo que viene haciendo mucha gente hoy en día aunque se compliquen mucho la vida y se metan normalmente en camisa de once varas tratando de acotar al máximo como si la cotización fuese un átomo de hidrógeno que se escapa por la más mínima rendija con los indicadores más exóticos, aunque habitualmente poco eficaces.

La mayoría de este hilo nos dedicamos a intradiar o al swing trading y ahí ya no caben teorías de los tipos de interés, hoy se puede bajar con tipos de interés bajando y mañana se puede subir con tipos de interés subiendo.

En todo este entramado los políticos y las elecciones españolas poco tienen que ver aquí con todo esto, máxime cuando la política económica ya viene prefijada desde Alemania, aquí no importa un comino que gane el PP, el P$OE o los guerrilleros de la democracia pirata, lo que importa es como afecta todo esto a lo financiero y en el caso de España podemos decir que es muy poco porque ya no tenemos ni siquiera soberanía monetaria (y debo añadir que ¡por suerte! )

¿te has fijado de lo poco que se habla de economía financiera entre los candidatos? hablan del 'paro', de 'cambios' y de sus 'manías' jalea-palmeros, alguno llega a decir 'los mercados son malos' y los perroflautas que le siguen ya aplauden, no hace falta que diga más no vaya a ser que les obligue a pensar 

Por lo tanto creer que un partido puede hacer que las bolsas se muevan es una ilusión parecida a creer que tienes a una persona delante cuando te miras en un espejo.

A ver si espabilamos ya de una vez.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Con eso de denostar el análisis técnico y los gráficos pensaba que estabas bien centrado, pero vas y me sales con esta mierda de post (con perdón)
> 
> Las bolsas se mueven fundamentalmente por eventos financieros, todo lo demás es irrelevante o relevante hasta el punto de que afecte al mundo financiero de alguna forma. Por ejemplo un evento financiero es una subida o bajada de los tipos de interés, es algo que cala en las bolsas a medio y largo plazo, las expectativas de inflación o falta de ellas es otro evento financiero, etc.
> 
> ...



Logicamente si la economia va bien la bolsa sube y si la economia de un pais va mal la bolsa baja,solo procesos financieros y economicos

Ahora explicame porque estando todo tan mal,un paro que no se detiene,el consumo en casi un 80% menos que hace 4 años,no se vende ni coches,ni nada,los bancos ,las comunidades autonomas,etc en quiebra tecnica
El pais hecho una mierda 
¿pero de repente la bolsa empieza a subir?alguna explicacion tendra ,por que la economica no la encuentro


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Logicamente si la economia va bien la bolsa sube y si la economia de un pais va mal la bolsa baja,solo procesos financieros y economicos
> 
> Ahora explicame porque estando todo tan mal,un paro que no se detiene,el consumo en casi un 80% menos que hace 4 años,no se vende ni coches,ni nada,los bancos ,las comunidades autonomas,etc en quiebra tecnica
> El pais hecho una mierda
> ¿pero de repente la bolsa empieza a subir?alguna explicacion tendra ,por que la economica no la encuentro



¿porque ha bajado ya lo suficiente en agosto? estuvimos muy cerca de llegar a los mínimos de 2009.

Ahí tienes una explicación, de todas formas yo no me baso en fundamentales para explicar el mercado, lo que te quería decir es que lo que mueven los mercados son los eventos financieros y la mayor parte de las veces tu no conocerás esos eventos financieros hasta que la tendencia se termine o esté cerca de terminar.

La prensa salmón se ocupará de ello de una forma muy eficiente


----------



## bluebeetle (13 Oct 2011)

Quizás porque las empresas que cotizan en bolsa siguen obteniendo beneficios a pesar de la crisis. 

Y desde luego, si siguen el proceso abierto de recortar personal, salarios, costes de producción etc. mejorarán las expectativas de cara a posibles inversores.

Usted mismo comenta que trata de hacerse con una cartera, pero eso será porque piensa en una posible subida del valor de las acciones que adquiera en un plazo determinado. Por lo tanto usted cree que la bolsa va a subir y compra.(hace un mes, una semana, pasado mañana...) 
Si hay muchos como usted, el sentimiento será alcista y la bolsa subirá... a pesar de todo.

Por supuesto esto es sólo una opinión de una persona que lleva poco tiempo dentro de este mundillo y que simplemente se ha leído 4 libros de trading y análisis técnico pero no tiene experiencia real en el mercado.:o 

Por lo tanto no me tome demasiado en serio, que seguro que he metido la pata 

Pero eso si, me mantengo al día en hilo del IBEX :Baile:


----------



## Caos (13 Oct 2011)

¿Qué mueve el mercado? Algunas causas importantes.

Corto-plazo:
- Riesgo.
- Sentimiento de mercado y conducta.
- Valor relativo.
- Técnicos.
- Intervenciones gubernamentales a corto.

Intermedio:
- Ciclo económico.
- Evolución del sector.
- Crecimiento relativo.
- Política monetaria y fiscal.

Largo plazo:
- Calidad de vida.
- Apalancamiento del consumidor.
- Transferencia de deuda a nivel privado.
- Tendencia demográfica.
- Tecnología, recursos, etc.

Los políticos sólo juegan una parte del proceso que desde luego es con la conducta humana en general de los actores del mercado la más imprevisible pero la más previsible a la vez en ocasiones (como lo que ha dicho el señor pollastre). El PP y el PSOE no pintan nada porque ni si queira son actores de peso, el IBEX en si mismo es un actor de poco peso relativo en el gran esquema y se debe a 'fuerzas' superiores así como sus compañías que dependen sobretodo de flujo de capitales externos ahora mismos (igual que el país entero).

Yo no sé que quiere decir "las gráficas", los datos y los diferentes modelos, análisis etc. pueden ser más o menos complejos (que tampoco necesariamente más complejidad = mejor) y abarcar periodos más o menos limitados, también se puede incluir un grado de incertidumbre porque hay factores desconocidos, como que un payaso salga diciendo A o B en la TV, pero llega un momento que todo eso se 'descuenta' del precio y al final queda lo que queda: una de las cosas que hay que aprender es a distinguir la señal del ruido, el ruido puede crear volatilidad a corto plazo pero es insignificante a medio y largo plazo.

Si la bolsa está más cercana a niveles del 2009 sin todavía llegar a estar en una situación cercana es normal que haya recuperación, el IBEX podría llegar a los 10.000 y no cambiaría nada en el plazo intermedio, si lo más probable es que en 2012 veamos niveles más bajos que los del 2009. ¿Pero por eso va a subir ahora mucho? En fin, ya veremos... pero si crees que ahora va a subir porque estamos en periodo pre-electoral vas apañado, poco o nada tiene que ver.



VOTIN dijo:


> Perdona
> Eso no es una explicacion ,es una consecuencia
> si algo baja luego sube
> La explicacion estara en otra cosa,cada uno tendra su opinion
> Explicas muy bien el movimiento diario de la bolsa en tus post,pero en el analisis a corto de varios meses la miopia es total



Esto lo dije en un mensaje anterior, es jugar las adivinanzas, pero las causas más probables:
- Adelantarse a una recesión que aún no ha ocurrido por acumulación de malos datos.
- Pánico por "riesgo sistémico" y aversión al riesgo por la situación en Europa.

Y ninguna de las dos cosas se ha descontado realmente todavía porque ninguna ha ocurrido, cuando se traslade a los fundamentales es cuando bajarán de verdad las bolsas.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿porque ha bajado ya lo suficiente en agosto? estuvimos muy cerca de llegar a los mínimos de 2009.
> 
> Ahí tienes una explicación, de todas formas yo no me baso en fundamentales para explicar el mercado, lo que te quería decir es que lo que mueven los mercados son los eventos financieros y la mayor parte de las veces tu no conocerás esos eventos financieros hasta que la tendencia se termine o esté cerca de terminar.
> 
> La prensa salmón se ocupará de ello de una forma muy eficiente



Perdona
Eso no es una explicacion ,es una consecuencia 
si algo baja luego sube
La explicacion estara en otra cosa,cada uno tendra su opinion
Explicas muy bien el movimiento diario de la bolsa en tus post,pero en el analisis a corto de varios meses la miopia es total


----------



## Fraction (13 Oct 2011)

•EE.UU.: El consenso espera una caída del 10% en el beneficio trimestral de JP Morgan

•El consenso de analistas espera una caída del 10% en el beneficio trimestral de JP Morgan, que mañana presentará resultados antes de la apertura del mercado.


----------



## Janus (13 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> ¿Qué mueve el mercado? Algunas causas importantes.
> 
> Corto-plazo:
> - Riesgo.
> ...



Muy buen post. Yo añadiría que aún es más complejo que todo lo anterior. Influye también la manipulación (interés del gobierno USA por ejemplo en subir las acciones), influye también las necesidades de liquidez por parte de ciertos actores (recordáis como vendían las aseguradoras el año en el que sucedieron las inundaciones en Alemania?), influye también el "fly to quality" (trasvase de activos buenos a activos mejores o con mayores perspectivas de revalorización), influye también las posiciones predominantes de mercado (recordáis la jugada contra los cortos de la familia Piech en VW?), influye también el interés empresarial (ahí están las recompras masivas de acciones y el ejemplo de las convertibles del SAN en donde el precio máximo del valor fué el día anterior a su emisión), influye también necesidades espúreas no conocidas (ej, el desplome que provocaron hace dos años en OHL porque un hedge fund decidió salirse del valor para atender solicitudes de cash, fué un goteo contínuo) .... y como guinda -->> lo que nadie es capaz de definir, la ponderación de cada factor (que sabemos o que ignoramos) en cada momento .....

Por eso, más que ir a ganar, lo primordial es ir a defender el capital y que un trade no liquide a un inversor individual.

P.D: Durante muchos siglos, los humanos no entendían el por qué de las estaciones de tiempo ... pero se adaptaron a pesar de su ignorancia y lograron saber cuando sembrar y cuando cosechar. Algo similar es la bolsa. Ignorantes siempre vamos a estar pero de ahí a no establecer patrones sobre los que plantear estrategias serias de inversión (con independencia del timming).

En fín, que Mariano no va a tener mucha capacidad de fastidiar ni arreglar en el mundo bursátil. Aunque bien dicho, VOTIN puede estar refiriéndose a que nos va a subir los impuestos de IRPF y las comisiones por inversión ... con lo que podría dejar como un solar el panorama de inversión para los individuos que pululamos por este foro.
::


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

Oh, vamos no os pongais pejigueras, que mientras discutís si son galgos o podencos...antes de que os deís cuenta se os zampan la cuenta.

Se ha repetido, creo, suficientemente, que cada uno en cada momento tiene que elegir su estilo de inversión y consecuentemente su forma de leer y analizar el mercado. La gran riqueza de este hilo es que todas estas visiones y tiempos se exponen y mezclan.

Me van a permitir una observación. Sin ánimo de molestar a nadie. Aquí el único que podría permitirse comentarios similares es MM por una razón: creo que es el único de nosotros que ha podido decirnos "prepárense ahora, que va..." e ipso facto al Ibex le enchufan 5 puntos, más lo que le saque, claro.

Termino diciendo, y esto ya es una opinión, que si él, que podrí,a no lo hace, será primero porque es buena persona y tal y tal... y segundo, porque como ha dicho muchas veces, las cosas son bastante más fáciles. Objetivos fijados en una mano, libro de órdenes en la otra... y ahora a exprimir esas órdenes y las que vengan hasta alcanzar objetivos. Y si para ello tienen que aprovechar la conjunción de Saturno y Marte porque hay un número suficiente de pardillos que entran al trapo, pues perfecto oiga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

De la semana pasada  ...........


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues nada, como siempre, dejándolo en tierra de nadie.
> [mode rafaXL on]
> MAlditos gusanos hdlgp!!!!!
> [mode rafaXL off]
> ...


----------



## Janus (13 Oct 2011)

Venga, vamos ........

eh, a los buenos dias!


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!



Caos dijo:


> ¿Qué mueve el mercado? Algunas causas importantes.
> 
> Corto-plazo:
> - Riesgo.
> ...



Toda esta lista es accesoria y cada apartado tiene que ver parcialmente con la verdadera razón.

De hecho tras consultar con la almohada me reafirmo en lo dicho en el anterior post, a las bolsas solo las mueven las expectivas de inflación o falta de ellas, los mangoneos de los tipos de interés solo son una contribución a las expectativas de inflación o a la falta de ellas.

Fíjense todos en la fecha de esta noticia, el link está cogido a voleo:

El BCE sube los tipos al 1,5% y da un balón de oxígeno a Portugal · ELPAÍS.com

Y luego miren el gráfico ¿que ocurrió?

Ahora lo que tenemos es lo siguiente:

fed - Google Search

Ahí tienen las razones por las que las bolsas antes bajaban y ahora suben de una forma un tanto rara.

Está es la más importante ahora mismo:

POMO.... It's BAAAAAAAAACK | ZeroHedge

Y no hay más que eso, el que quiera ver más allá se está complicando la vida o es que opera a muy corto plazo, todo aquel que ha entrado en los últimos meses al hilo diciendo que quiere comprar a largo plazo debería estar esperando que haya inflación a largo plazo, pero eso yo no lo veo tan claro.


----------



## MariscosRecio (13 Oct 2011)

Buenos días Señores!

Preparen los motores que empieza el espectáculo!












Zuerte para todosss


----------



## Nico (13 Oct 2011)

Caballeros... un gusto verlos por aquí en este día.

Dos posibilidades:

a) Aprovechan las estimaciones de pérdida de JPMorgan (que, casualmente coinciden con soportes y resistencias) y tiran esto abajo luego del CIERRE EUROPEO (para dejarnos afuera)

b) "Misteriosamente" JPMorgan sale perdiendo MUCHO MENOS, este hecho es tomado de modo optimista por el mercado y, en un golpe mágico, rompen soportes (bonos) y resistencias (acciones e índices) y esto da el zarpazo final que desacomoda gacelas y deja dinero a leoncios.

===

El sentido común parece decir que vamos a bajar.

Mi sugerencia es que miren con inteligencia, sutileza, sagacidad y aplomo las señales que de el mercado porque, si escojen la opción equivocada AL CIERRE, algunos ganarán como chicas rubias en un baile y otros pueden perder como monos babuinos en época de celo.

Los más afortunados, tal vez se pierdan las bajas o subas (lo que será malo o bueno dependiendo que vayan cortos o largos).

Día interesante y particularmente confuso.

===

Obviamente Claca ya me ha pasado los resultados -prácticamente tic by tic- para todo el día y la posición aconsejable para el cierre PERO, sabrán que esa información es de pago.

La gratuita es la advertencia que acabo de realizaros.

===

Avisen al compañero Bertok que una vez más los chiquillos de siempre le han rayado la pintura en la puerta trasera izquierda de su vehículo. Le va a salir más barato comprar un parking.

El Señor los llene de ventura.


----------



## bertok (13 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Caballeros... un gusto verlos por aquí en este día.
> 
> Dos posibilidades:
> 
> ...



Hoy no voy a poder estar al tanto de los mercados ni intradiar ....

Le deseo suerte al Sr Votin con su forma de entender los mercados.

Mulder, sí espero inflación elevado dentro de varios años. Hasta entonces, se va a sufrir mucho.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

como viene el ibex?


----------



## MariscosRecio (13 Oct 2011)

Yo como no entiendo ni de gráficas, ni de mercados me encomiendo a la bruja Lola le he puesto dos velas negras a Telecirco y me han dicho que no me preocupe que bajaran a primera hora sobre un 4% .........


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

Leches... después del pullback del SP de ayer estoy a tiro de pichón de mi objetivo para este año. Estoy corto en el DAX en 5990... y ya me las prometía felices... pero parece que va a costar un poquito más...


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Saltó el stop en los 19,35, pero el precio mantiene todavía el sesgo alcista y como reconocía en el anterior mensaje el nivel a tener en cuenta ahora son los 18,70. Ha parado justo en el 61% del impulso y a muy corto por la estructura parece querer intentar un 2o alcista que se activaría con la superación de la zona de máximos recientes y, por lo tanto, la resistencia a batir.
> 
> Pese a todo, un valor todavía muy lateral.



Una pena porque se me escapó por los pelos... Ya prácticamente ha cumplido con ese 2o alcista.

Hoy, por cierto, la que parece estar rompiendo es IAG. Mientras no pierda los 1,80, objetivo los 2,10.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

alguien sabe si se puede una poner corto en el DAX con ETFs?


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe si se puede una poner corto en el DAX con ETFs?



Yo estoy usando CFDs aquí.


----------



## univac (13 Oct 2011)

Esto no tiene pinta de guanear....largo en MTS y TRE


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Ya ha vuelto el verde a CAC, DAX, IBEX, Stoxx... Las cosas son como son y es tontería preguntarse por qué no son al revés.


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Esto no tiene pinta de guanear....largo en MTS y TRE



El IBEX tiene un objetivo en los 9.077, luego, con la corresondiente dilatación, podría aparecer un buen recorte. Ahora es momento de esperar o, si estamos dentro, colocar stops muy ajustados o asumir que podemos tener unas sesiones guaneras y la cartera roja, aunque luego subamos de nuevo.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Al hilo de lo que decía Claca que iban a tener que ser los pequeños los que tiraran del carro: Ibex en verde con SAN, BBVA, TEF, IBE y REP en rojo... chúpate esa!


----------



## univac (13 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX tiene un objetivo en los 9.077, luego, con la corresondiente dilatación, podría aparecer un buen recorte. Ahora es momento de esperar o, si estamos dentro, colocar stops muy ajustados o asumir que podemos tener unas sesiones guaneras y la cartera roja, aunque luego subamos de nuevo.



Si si, entro con el paracaidas en la mano y los stops fijados...el recorte se lleva intuyendo hace unas sesiones, quiza lo de JPMorgan de el pistoletazo de salida. A la minima que esto sangre un poco estoy fuera. Gracias por el warning.


----------



## Seren (13 Oct 2011)

Esto tiene pinta de rally alcista


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

GAS lleva ya un 5% desde que di la entrada, y fijaos que colgué el gráfico después para poder dar así la información en tiempo real. En dos sesiones no está nada mal 

Por otra parte, SACYR ha alcanzado los 5,50 que comentaba el martes:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-110.html#post5119078

Por eso es tan importante no forzar cortos en subidas tan verticales, aunque se trate de SACYR.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> GAS lleva ya un 5% desde que di la entrada, y fijaos que colgué el gráfico después para poder dar así la información en tiempo real. En dos sesiones no está nada mal
> 
> Por otra parte, SACYR ha alcanzado los 5,50 que comentaba el martes:
> 
> ...




En GAS te hubiera seguido si tuviera más liquidez para destinar a bolsa. 

SACYR, junto con T5, son dos valores donde mi religión me impide ponerme largo. Y en SAN y ACS me cuesta mucho, mucho...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Carrefour anuncia una caida de entre un 15 y un 20% de sus beneficios de hace un año y cotiza a un tercio. Y aun decís muchos que la bolsa está alta con respecto a cómo está la economía... No puedo estar más en desacuerdo.


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Logicamente si la economia va bien la bolsa sube y si la economia de un pais va mal la bolsa baja,solo procesos financieros y economicos




La "lógica" y el sentido común también nos dicen que la mecánica cuántica es un cuento chino imposible, y sin embargo lleva 80 años superando todas las verificaciones experimentales a las que ha sido sometida.

Debes saber que los índices bursátiles no se "usan" como termómetros de la marcha de un país, sino que se usan como una amplia red de A/D por parte de las manos fuertes.

Cuando el Ibex pega un petardazo de 100 puntos, los inversores españoles NO son los que están detrás de eso. Ocurre que en ese momento "alguien" ha hecho una compra distribuida apoyándose en varios índices simultáneamente, y entonces tienes que inmediatamente el Ibex sube 100 puntos, el CAC40 sube 30, el DAX otros 50.... 

Eso no significa que España o Francia vayan mejor o peor, sino que alguien importante, sencillamente, está comprando y necesita repartir su operativa, dado que un único índice es incapaz de absorber operaciones de cierta magnitud. Si alguna vez hubieras intentado comprar o vender un número importante de contratos, sabrías a lo que me refiero. 

Pretender que una mierda de índice (Ibex) de un país de muertos de hambre, refleja algo de ese propio país, es ciencia-ficción. Nos usan como comparsa, nada más.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Stop de 800 de las 2.600 acciones a 17,900 en e.on. Le veo con ganas de corregir en cuanto el DAX flojee.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Carrefour anuncia una caida de entre un 15 y un 20% de sus beneficios de hace un año y cotiza a un tercio. Y aun decís muchos que la bolsa está alta con respecto a cómo está la economía... No puedo estar más en desacuerdo.



la economía estaba, está y estará todavía bastante tiempo por los suelos. En mi sector (o más bien ex-sector) del transporte de mercancías que sirve bastante bien de termómetro ya que depende totalmente del resto de sectores, hables con quien hables te dice lo mismo: de mal en peor.

ahora, que esto se refleje o no en la bolsa es otro cantar


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hecho:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya que superó la resistencia, veamos ahora lo que se puede esperar de REPSOL:







El detallito de cómo paró justo en la zona de resistencia marcada antes de romper al alza nos indica que, efectivamente, aún siendo buena, las compras lo fueron más.

Ahora, siguiendo la línea de lo que vengo comentando, es muy posible que REP quiera tomarse un respiro y dar un susto. La figura de techo está ya desarrollada y sólo faltaría romper. Estos recortes deben ser aprovechados para comprar, pues es muy probable que las subidas todavía no hayan finalizado. Mientras no pierda los 19,75, el precio tenderá a buscar los 22,50.

;-)


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> la economía estaba, está y estará todavía bastante tiempo por los suelos. En mi sector (o más bien ex-sector) del transporte de mercancías que sirve bastante bien de termómetro ya que depende totalmente del resto de sectores, hables con quien hables te dice lo mismo: de mal en peor.
> 
> ahora, que esto se refleje o no en la bolsa es otro cantar





No digo que no , pero ver la mayoría de valores a la mitad o un tercio de su cotización hace uno o dos años, habiendo bajado su beneficio apenas un 10, 20%... cuando no es aumentándolo, es suficiente castigo.


----------



## univac (13 Oct 2011)

Ale, ya me saltaron los stops, me voy con dos cañas y unas tapas, una para Claca.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Ha sido comentar lo de e.on y bajar éste casi un 1% y el stoxx 0.5%.... para que luego digan que no nos leen.


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Stop de 800 de las 2.600 acciones a 17,900 en e.on. Le veo con ganas de corregir en cuanto el DAX flojee.



Le he echado un vistazo. Ha cumplido con el objetivo de subida y se encuentra ya en resistencia clarísima.


----------



## Nico (13 Oct 2011)

No sería que estaban *sobrevaloradas* ghkghk ?

La corrección en tal caso tendría dos patas: a) La situación económica y b) El "desinfle" del precio burbujeado.

En general tener a las empresas más consolidadas con un PER mayor a 15 habla de cierto "optimismo" (por ser generoso en el término).

No tengo a mano los PERs de hace dos años pero me parece que casi todas estaban muy por arriba del mismo.

Diferente el caso de los sectores tecnológicos -incluyendo laboratorios, etc.- que pueden contener expectativas de crecimiento futuro que pueden justificar PERs mayores durante un cierto tiempo.

Las épocas normales tienen PERs normales.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Liquidadas todas las e.on. Un poco más del 14% de beneficios, unos 5.300 euros. 

Muchas gracias por los servicios prestados y nos vemos en la próxima.


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Liquidadas todas las e.on. Un poco más del 14% de beneficios, unos 5.300 euros.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los servicios prestados y nos vemos en la próxima.



Buenísima :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Y doblemente buena por hacer las cosas bien luego de una operación negativa con TRE, que en estos casos cuesta mucho centrarse. Enhorabuena y a seguir así.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> No sería que estaban *sobrevaloradas* ghkghk ?
> 
> La corrección en tal caso tendría dos patas: a) La situación económica y b) El "desinfle" del precio burbujeado.
> 
> ...




Cada valor es un mundo, pero hace un año Carrefour cotizaba x3 con respecto a hoy, y su PER estaba ya entonces por debajo de 8. No creo que se pueda hablar de un precio tan burbujeado. Creo que se está produciendo overshooting en muchas empresas, y que si uno hace una cesta de la compra de 10 valores y se olvida de ello, en al menos 6 ó 7 estará por encima del 40% de beneficios antes del 2014.

Lo dicho, creo que hay un poco de todo, burbujeados antes e infravalorados ahora.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Liquidadas todas las e.on. Un poco más del 14% de beneficios, unos 5.300 euros.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los servicios prestados y nos vemos en la próxima.



Buenos días a todos.


Para la próxima inversión ganadora, por favor invitadme. Aunque no tenga liquidez, pediré en el metro para conseguir algo. 

Me alegro mucho por ti.


----------



## Yo2k1 (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Stop de 800 de las 2.600 acciones a 17,900 en e.on. Le veo con ganas de corregir en cuanto el DAX flojee.



46.000 euros asi de golpe y porrazo?
Darle al boton del ordenador, con 46.000 euros, no tiembla la mano???
Son 400 y ya me temblaria, pues si le diera con 46.000, no se, seguro que se nota mas que el terremoto de Fukushima
Suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena por la operación ghkghk, y gracias por compartir tus experiencias con todos, tanto las pérdidas como las ganancias.


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cada valor es un mundo, pero hace un año Carrefour cotizaba x3 con respecto a hoy, y su PER estaba ya entonces por debajo de 8. No creo que se pueda hablar de un precio tan burbujeado. Creo que se está produciendo overshooting en muchas empresas, y que si uno hace una cesta de la compra de 10 valores y se olvida de ello, en al menos 6 ó 7 estará por encima del 40% de beneficios antes del 2014.
> 
> Lo dicho, creo que hay un poco de todo, burbujeados antes e infravalorados ahora.



Felicidades por la operación con ganancias.

Por otra parte te recomendaría que te guiases más por el EBIDTA (o como se llame) que por el PER porque este último es fácilmente manipulable.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Oct 2011)

Que buen día

Dame más, JPMorgan


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

E.ON:







Un recorte a los 17,20 - 16,80 es muy probable, la zona de resistencia es dura y debería costar superarla.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Felicidades por la operación con ganancias.
> 
> Por otra parte te recomendaría que te guiases más por el EBIDTA (o como se llame) que por el PER porque este último es fácilmente manipulable.



Sí, lo sé gracias. Pero es que el PER lo tengo delante y el EBITDA lo tengo que buscar (lo has dicho bien, sólo intercambiando la T y la D!).


----------



## Caos (13 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Toda esta lista es accesoria y cada apartado tiene que ver parcialmente con la verdadera razón.
> 
> De hecho tras consultar con la almohada me reafirmo en lo dicho en el anterior post, a las bolsas solo las mueven las expectivas de inflación o falta de ellas, los mangoneos de los tipos de interés solo son una contribución a las expectativas de inflación o a la falta de ellas.



Bueno claro, si hay más dinero en circulación, los precios suben, si hay menos, bajan. El mangoneo de los tipos afecta en la medida que se expanda el crédito, la inflación es función de muchas cosas, en tiempos como estos que los tipos estén cero influye poco. De hecho eso depende mucho de qué mercado hablemos, las bolsas durante la última década han sido incapaces de superar la inflación, si alguien compro acciones en 2002 y las vendió en 2008 perdió dinero; p.ej. las materias primas han estado mucho más vinculadas a la inflación y las expectativas.

La inflación es un indicador de procesos subyacentes, políticas como el POMO que marean el dinero intentan manipular las expectativas, en la medida que lo consiguen pueden hacer que suba el apetito del riesgo o no. A largo plazo los dos factores que más influyen son la tecnología (y en función de esta, los recursos) y la demografía, y lo que los gobiernos pueden hacer con el dinero está limitado por estos factores, o se arriesgan a perder el control de la moneda (ya sé que hay teorías, que a veces se acaban haciendo realidad ).

Y por otro lado, se nos olvida que los índices están compuestos de valores concretos, sectores etc.

Janus, todos los factores que indicas muy ciertos, se me ha olvidado incluir una frasecita/tecnicismo que los resume en el corto plazo: la microestructura del mercado, eso afecta a corto plazo también; dos ejemplos más, la proliferación de algos de toda clase durante la última década y del HFT sobretodo, la proliferación de 'vehículos financieros' para que los inversores de reatil puedan operar fácilmente con algunos productos hasta entonces inaccesibles (ETF's de todo tipo de cosas) o la búsqueda de inversiones alternativas aparentemente de no correlacionadas con el mercado bursátil (materias primas, p.ej.) por parte de fondos de inversión.

Perdón por el tocho again.

P.D: ¿Hay compradores para el DAX por encima de los 6018? De momento parece que no se animan mucho.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Enhorabuena por la operación ghkghk, y gracias por compartir tus experiencias con todos, tanto las pérdidas como las ganancias.



Gracias.

Probablemente si no hubiera comentado los -19 de TRE no comentaría lo de e.on porque sonaría a "presumir", pero dado que todas sabeis que estoy muuuuy en rojo, pues es eso: postear pérdidas y ganancias. 

Hay en otros foros que la gente sólo habla de cuando gana, no voy a ser yo el que sólo habla de cuando pierde!


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> 46.000 euros asi de golpe y porrazo?
> Darle al boton del ordenador, con 46.000 euros, no tiembla la mano???



En realidad, con ciertas cantidades, el problema no es al darle al botón...

El problema es cuando empiezas a ver que el mercado se revuelve en tu contra; ahí es donde comienza el espectáculo psicológico 

En ese momento te asaltan múltiples preguntas. 

¿Acaso no tuviste ya suficiente con la cagada de ayer? Qué, quieres arruinarte, ¿verdad?

¿Para qué coño quieres un sistema, lerdo ? Si luego haces lo que te sale de los huevos siempre. 

¿No me habré equivocado pensando que puedo vivir de esto? A lo mejor me he pasado de listo y de frenada.

¿Realmente entiendo lo que estoy haciendo?

:cook::cook:::


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena ghkghk!!


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

El SAN ya ha tocado los 6,44, así que los grandes ya han hecho los deberes por ahora, con el IBEX a sólo 5 puntos del objetivo que daba. Por mi parte, a esperar el recorte. Me largo pal gimnasio.

Suerte, nos leemos luego.


----------



## The Replicant (13 Oct 2011)

sr pollastre como ve el dax?ienso:, parece que no tiene pinta de bajar más, por lo menos hasta la hora de los usanos...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

Sr. Pollastre, ¡salga de mi cabeza! ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Oct 2011)

Pues yo tambien me alegro por usted sr.Ghkghk y doble porque estaba en su mismo tren, y tambien he vendido la mitad de las BMW y las DB. Tengo que atar las plusvalias para comprar el proximo juguete que la mujer me matara de todas formas, pero asi duele menos.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> 46.000 euros asi de golpe y porrazo?
> Darle al boton del ordenador, con 46.000 euros, no tiembla la mano???
> Son 400 y ya me temblaria, pues si le diera con 46.000, no se, seguro que se nota mas que el terremoto de Fukushima
> Suerte




Te aseguro que de todas las posibles operaciones, vender en ganancias es lo más sencillo del mundo. Comprar también es muy, muy sencillo. Has estudiado la acción, te gusta, crees que es el momento... tienes ilusión por las plusvalías que casi hueles.

El único momento difícil es vender en pérdidas. Y así llegué yo en TRE de 42.XX que compré, a 38 que era mi stop.... mental, hasta los 24.XX en los que me decidí a desprenderme de ellas. Lo único difícil de la bolsa es materializar pérdidas, con la milonga esa de "hasta que no vendo no he perdido"...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pues yo tambien me alegro por usted sr.Ghkghk y doble porque estaba en su mismo tren, y tambien he vendido la mitad de las BMW y las DB. Tengo que atar las plusvalias para comprar el proximo juguete que la mujer me matara de todas formas, pero asi duele menos.




¡Qué ganitas de que presentes el juguete en sociedad!


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre como ve el dax?ienso:, parece que no tiene pinta de bajar más, por lo menos hasta la hora de los usanos...



Es "la hora de los valientes". Hay proyección de suelo en 5945; yo he entrado largo, pero no es menos cierto que hay otras proyecciones, alguna de las cuales llega tan bajo como 5882. Así que hay que jugarsela, según el criterio de riesgo de cada cual...


edit: lo siento, estaba escribiendo justo en 5947, y me han llamado para entregarme un certificado de correos. Así que este post llega tarde, porque ya ha despegado el precio... pero al menos mi operación estaba abierta ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Oct 2011)

La leche, usted largo y yo corto en el daxie, el negro ese que dicen como es? no me hara mucho daño no? tengo miedo, mucho miedo.

Edito: @ghkghk, ya subire aqui unas fotillos.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Oct 2011)

Es la hora del ojete-calor

La subida de esta mañana me ha parecido fake, pero me ha asustado bastante...


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La leche, usted largo y yo corto en el daxie, el negro ese que dicen como es? no me hara mucho daño no? tengo miedo, mucho miedo.
> 
> Edito: @ghkghk, ya subire aqui unas fotillos.




Ud. mismo entonces: ya sabe, última parada en 5882. ¿Llegaremos? Eso, hamijo, nadie lo sabe.

Como comentario, decirle que por arriba hemos cumplido de forma escrupulosa (proyección de techo en 6048.5, y se ha girado en 6046. Como Dave le diría a HAL 9000: "ha sido...maravilloso" ) 

Claro que siempre hay un gilipollas (yo) que no se fía de lo que él mismo programa, y no he pillado en su totalidad el swing corto desde 604x hasta 595x, pero bueno, siempre hay alguien que tiene que hacer el mono, no pasa nada :X


----------



## Topongo (13 Oct 2011)

Bueno me paso a saludar, la pena es que cuando entre en esto no seguia el hilo como ahora, asi que sigo anclado con mis TEF... que ya dan algo de ganancia, mis BME que es mi mejor valor... y mi debacle de SAN e IBR pero bueno, poco a poco...


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La leche, usted largo y yo corto en el daxie, el negro ese que dicen como es? no me hara mucho daño no? tengo miedo, mucho miedo.
> 
> Edito: @ghkghk, ya subire aqui unas fotillos.




Ohhhmmmmm... 5980+.... siento su dolor, Sr. Chinazo..... sus cortos pierden integridad estructural... el casco se agrieta... ¿dará Ud. la orden de evacuar la nave? :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Oct 2011)

En el 6030 he entrado yo, con poquita carga, que ya no tengo tanta cartera que cubrir :XX:

Como lleva a mandrilator, que parece que era un mono peleon que no se dejaba amaestrar, que niveles le da para el ibex?


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En el 6030 he entrado yo, con poquita carga, que ya no tengo tanta cartera que cubrir :XX:
> 
> Como lleva a mandrilator, que parece que era un mono peleon que no se dejaba amaestrar, que niveles le da para el ibex?




El Ibex...

ha dicho "El Ibex"...

[...]

Hoyga... para operar en el Ibex... ¿ no preferiría mejor una vueltecita por el "Gran Sultán Casino" de Las Vegas ? Al menos, allí hay mujeres de buen ver.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Oct 2011)

No no, he entrado en el 6030 contado, y con unos minis. Pal vicio mañanero en el curro sin curro.


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

Púdome la prudencia, y me han echado por trailing stop en 5970. 23 pips en esta última operación, que no es para morirse y tal, pero bueno, menos da una cold stone.


edit: comentario para Sr. Chinazo: tenga ojete-calor .... varios módulos están apuntando más hacia los 6K que hacia los 5K9. Nada es seguro ni definitivo en este negocio, pero....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Oct 2011)

Si el ibex, la locomotora europea, y mundial, a mano con el mib de milan y la bolsa de papuanuevaguinea. El ibex que da nombre a este hilo, el mismo ibex que un dia llego a los 16miles, el mismo que prohiben cortos sine die, y sine cara, bueno cara dura si tienen, el mismo indice que tantas gacelas ha desplumado, ese ibex 35 que hasta hace dos dias solo tenia 34 valores. Pais....


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No no, he entrado en el 6030 contado, y con unos minis. Pal vicio mañanero en el curro sin curro.




Siento el momento que atraviesan Uds. en general. Lo de las ventas de coches es de traca (increíble el descenso, y no para). Espero al menos que cuando pueda poner sus manos en el nuevo M5 me transmita sus impresiones... no lo descarto como opción para 2012 xDD

(Más que nada, porque mi señora se niega en redondo a cualquier coche que no tenga 5 puertas. Consecuentemente, ayer me hizo saber "sutilmente" que el RS5 quedaba fuera de la cuestión. Así que de nuevo debo "salir al mercado" )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Oct 2011)

Pongo stop, y mañana sera otro dia. A ver si vendo un coche, questalacosamumala.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Oct 2011)

No lo sabe usted bien, pero bueno, tambien hemos vivido una epoca de vacas muy gordas. Asi que queda depurar una etapa irreal.

Para el puente de noviembre tenemos una prueba de una unidad, espero que lo dejen catar, ya le contare, segun me dicen el salto cualitativo respecto al anterior es muy grande, y este tiene 5 puertas, el precio eso si, es bastante elevado. Y mas con los extras tipicos de la casa.


----------



## erpako (13 Oct 2011)

Largo en TEF en 15.10 de cara al dividendo.:


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No lo sabe usted bien, pero bueno, tambien hemos vivido una epoca de vacas muy gordas. Asi que queda depurar una etapa irreal.
> 
> Para el puente de noviembre tenemos una prueba de una unidad, espero que lo dejen catar, ya le contare, segun me dicen el salto cualitativo respecto al anterior es muy grande, y este tiene 5 puertas, el precio eso si, es bastante elevado. Y mas con los extras tipicos de la casa.



Anotado queda, espero sus comentarios al respecto.

Me voy a hacer la compra, que tenemos la nevera ligeramente "pelada"; antes, comentarle para su operativa Daxiana, que en el último reversal hemos superado el saldo negativo del día, lo cual parece darle credibilidad a una bajada más pronunciada, cambiando las tornas de lo que parecía antes un nuevo ataque a los 6K.

Vamos, que sus cortos ganan ahora.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Siento el momento que atraviesan Uds. en general. Lo de las ventas de coches es de traca (increíble el descenso, y no para). Espero al menos que cuando pueda poner sus manos en el nuevo M5 me transmita sus impresiones... no lo descarto como opción para 2012 xDD
> 
> (Más que nada, porque mi señora se niega en redondo a cualquier coche que no tenga 5 puertas. Consecuentemente, ayer me hizo saber "sutilmente" que el RS5 quedaba fuera de la cuestión. Así que de nuevo debo "salir al mercado" )


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Largo en TEF en 15.10 de cara al dividendo.:




No sé... tributa y se descuenta de la acción... ¿cuándo es? Recuerde que para la exención lo ha de tener dos meses antes o despues.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Oct 2011)

¿Por qué coche se decidirá al final, Chinito?


----------



## Livrac (13 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Bueno claro, si hay más dinero en circulación, los precios suben, si hay menos, bajan. El mangoneo de los tipos afecta en la medida que se expanda el crédito, la inflación es función de muchas cosas, en tiempos como estos que los tipos estén cero influye poco. De hecho eso depende mucho de qué mercado hablemos, las bolsas durante la última década han sido incapaces de superar la inflación, si alguien compro acciones en 2002 y las vendió en 2008 perdió dinero; p.ej. las materias primas han estado mucho más vinculadas a la inflación y las expectativas.
> 
> La inflación es un indicador de procesos subyacentes, políticas como el POMO que marean el dinero intentan manipular las expectativas, en la medida que lo consiguen pueden hacer que suba el apetito del riesgo o no. A largo plazo los dos factores que más influyen son la tecnología (y en función de esta, los recursos) y la demografía, y lo que los gobiernos pueden hacer con el dinero está limitado por estos factores, o se arriesgan a perder el control de la moneda (ya sé que hay teorías, que a veces se acaban haciendo realidad ).
> 
> ...





Buen post


Salu2


----------



## erpako (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé... tributa y se descuenta de la acción... ¿cuándo es? Recuerde que para la exención lo ha de tener dos meses antes o despues.



5 nov 0,77. Antes de su cobro hay movimiento de compra por no nacionales, por el tema de la retención que suelen animar la cotización.

Si los resultados de EEUU no son malos, no creo que se hunda.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Liquidadas todas las e.on. Un poco más del 14% de beneficios, unos 5.300 euros.
> 
> Muchas gracias por los servicios prestados y nos vemos en la próxima.



Felicidades. 

Yo lo estuve pensando ayer, pero decidí quedarme. Además de mi cagada con AMD, también tengo eones compradas a 13,70 y daimlers a 32,20, con lo que si ayer hubiese decidido que me iba a la barrera a verlos pasar, me habría retirado con un 8% en verde en total, pese a la mandrilada en Another Marketing Deception. 

De todas formas, he decidido quedarme porque sigue sin hacerme gracia tener todo en liquidez y tengo mucho todavía que aprender antes de empezara operar y creerme que sé manejarme. De estos dos meses, lo que más me ha hecho pensar ha sido ver caer imparablemente, aunque no en vertical, la cotización y sentir que tenía que salir, pero estar acojonado de volver a equivocarme. Me resultaba mucho más fácil asumir el error inicial, que de hecho tenía perfectamente asumido, que asumir el riesgo de empezar a resolverlo saliendo de una acción que estaba en caída libre. Era una especie de "me equivoqué una vez, y ya está, lo he palmado todo, y si al final queda algo, pues bienvenido sea". 

Y entre lo de que no quiero estar al 100% en liquidez, y que quiero corregir mi falta absoluta de conocimiento, me quedo dentro sufriendo un poco, porque salirme ahora con la impresión de que en el fondo no es para tanto, me acabaría haciendo daño a largo plazo. 

En fin, supongo que tendré que ir solo a la junta de eon...


----------



## Nico (13 Oct 2011)

Qué complicados que son muchachos !!

En cambio el SAN, predecible como un jovenzuelo que lleva su novia al cine y ha estado practicando como desprender con agilidad los botones y cierres "prohibidos" de su damita, cuando le tomas la mano parece una kermese con premios.

Aquí lo paran!, aquí lo suben!, aquí lo bajan!, aquí lo levantan!

Una y otra vez.

Al final, tanto pasar por la caja a retirar billetes de a fajos, te aburres y empiezas a mirar con envidia los zamarreos indecentes de aquellos que hablan del DAX, del SP, de los ETFs, de los...

Qué envidia me dan !! 

Cómo se divierten !!

Creo que voy a dejar esto de la bolsa porque ya no soportaría la carga psicológica de enfrentarme a un mundo desconocido y, el que conozco, ya es tan conocido que parece esposa de 30 años de matrimonio.

Para peor no me llaman la atención los vehículos portentosos y mi único "juguete" son los relojes... y en todos estos años ya mi colección hasta me impide usarlos con cierta regularidad.

No me queda ni siquiera el aliciente de ganar más dinero para comprarle un auto a chinito. Y, juntar dinero porque si tampoco tiene sentido. :fiufiu:

Como digo... triste y lastimoso.

Me voy... me voy por hoy para no sufrir más.

Qué pena estos sentimientos de envidia. Qué pena.







*Nota:* Cubierto hace poco recién del error de no haber salido a tiempo de las SAN compradas a 7,32 y liquidadas para "empezar de abajo" allá por los 5,60.

Pero, con la doctrina claquista y varios meses de jugar en el mismo salón, ya nos saludamos con los leoncios que medran en ese valor y me guiñan el ojo antes de acuchillar gacelas para que me corra a tiempo -llevándome unas monedas en cada ocasión-.


----------



## aksarben (13 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Al final, tanto pasar por la caja a retirar billetes de a fajos, te aburres [...]



Interesante concepto, lo veo tan probable como que Tonuel se haga permabull o pollastre se aficione al AT xD.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Felicidades.
> 
> Yo lo estuve pensando ayer, pero decidí quedarme. Además de mi cagada con AMD, también tengo eones compradas a 13,70 y daimlers a 32,20, con lo que si ayer hubiese decidido que me iba a la barrera a verlos pasar, me habría retirado con un 8% en verde en total, pese a la mandrilada en Another Marketing Deception.
> 
> ...




De aquí a la junta queda un mundo... ya dije que si Chinito aportaba el M5 yo pagaba la gasolina hasta Alemania.

El sentimiento de caida y "bueno, pues a la mierda, lo que me quede..." es lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## Nico (13 Oct 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Interesante concepto, lo veo tan probable como que Tonuel se haga permabull o pollastre se aficione al AT xD.



*Aksarben:*

Como no te veo muy seguido por aquí, por las dudas te aclaro que el mensaje anterior llevaba un:

*[ MODE IRONIC ON ]

[ MODE IRONIC OFF ]*

Que acá ocupamos el rato que no contamos billetes haciendo chistes !


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Air Liquide no corrige ni a tiros. La situamos en la lista de futuribles a falta de estudiarla...


----------



## Topongo (13 Oct 2011)

y ahora que? a escalar el tourmalet?


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

erpako dijo:


> Largo en TEF en 15.10 de cara al dividendo.:



¡Impiccherranno Geordie con una corda d’oro! ::


----------



## Jamóncontomate (13 Oct 2011)

Hola, 

Os sigo leyendo en la sombra y cargando para el largo plazo. Es probable que algún día segregue una pequeñita parte de la cartera para intradiar si veo que voy cogiendo entendederas.

Por cierto, vendo el folio que me indicó que nos íbamos a los 9.000 con certificado de autenticidad. Dense prisa que se me acaban.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

JP Morgan ganó 4.300 millones en el tercer trimestre: supera previsiones

y ahora que?


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> JP Morgan ganó 4.300 millones en el tercer trimestre: supera previsiones
> 
> y ahora que?




Pues que harán lo que les salga de las narices, como siempre. Si suben los periodistas tienen excusa, y si bajan sacarán alguna basura del cajón del cajón de las noticias malas.

Siguiente pregunta.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Error: caen un 4%. Jojojo, esos rumores.
> 
> J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. profit falls 4% - MarketWatch




J.P. Morgan Chase & Co. JPM -1.48% said Thursday its third-quarter profit fell 4% to $4.26 billion, *or $1.02 a share*, from $4.42 billion, or $1.01 a share, in the year-ago period. Reported revenue remained about flat at $23.8 billion, while revenue on a managed basis totaled $24.4 billion in the latest quarter, up from $24.3 billion. *Wall Street analysts expected the financial firm to earn 91 cents *a share on revenue of $23.3 billion, according to a survey by FactSet Research.

Mejor de lo esperado...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

Bueno, la previsión era -10%, así que "supera previsiones"



> El consenso de analistas espera una caída del 10% en el beneficio trimestral de JP Morgan, que en pocos minutos presentará resultados antes de la apertura del mercado.



Todos contentos. ¿Para donde quiere hoy el índice, señor?


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

a mi tambien me gustaría decir que mis beneficios en bolsa han caido un 10% sobre los 29030910918 esperados..... me conformo hasta con un 20% de caida


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> JP Morgan ganó 4.300 millones en el tercer trimestre: supera previsiones
> 
> y ahora que?



Los pre a la baja un 1,5%

Bancos EEUU 
Los resultados de JP Morgan están arrastrando a bajadas de cerca del -1% a los grandes bancos.

Son insaciables los bancos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, la previsión era -10%, así que "supera previsiones"
> 
> 
> 
> Todos contentos. ¿Para donde quiere hoy el índice, señor?



Hacia ti!


----------



## Nico (13 Oct 2011)

Lo que falta es que nos engañen a todos y ahora el SAN cierre en *6,48*. Sería el colmo, verdad ?

O, en *6.45* para no tocar ninguna de las resistencias y dejar el día indeterminado hasta mañana.

No creo que sean capaces de tamaña ignominia !

Si así fuera avisen a *Rafaxl* !!


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Lo que falta es que nos engañen a todos y ahora el SAN cierre en *6,48*. Sería el colmo, verdad ?
> 
> O, en *6.45* para no tocar ninguna de las resistencias y dejar el día indeterminado hasta mañana.
> 
> ...



Si hicieran eso y mañana se abriera con gap al alza, le meto cortos hasta que los chicos de la CNMV me metan en el trullo. 6 sesiones con esas divergencias + gap al alza = hueco de agotamiento.


----------



## aksarben (13 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Aksarben:*
> 
> Como no te veo muy seguido por aquí, por las dudas te aclaro que el mensaje anterior llevaba un:
> 
> ...



Ya hombre, ya


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si hicieran eso y mañana se abriera con gap al alza, le meto cortos hasta que los chicos de la CNMV me metan en el trullo. 6 sesiones con esas divergencias + gap al alza = hueco de agotamiento.



Tenga en cuenta que el lunes "reparten" dividendos...


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tenga en cuenta que el lunes "reparten" dividendos...



Gracias por avisar, pero en los gráficos se descuenta el dividendo para compensar, así que la tendencia no se altera en lo más mínimo. El dividendo, como no me cansaré de repetir, te lo quitan del precio de la acción y te lo meten en la cuenta, en un ejemplo clarísimo de lo comido por lo servido.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias por avisar, pero en los gráficos se descuenta el dividendo para compensar, así que la tendencia no se altera en lo más mínimo. El dividendo, como no me cansaré de repetir, te lo quitan del precio de la acción y te lo meten en la cuenta, en un ejemplo clarísimo de lo comido por lo servido.



Previa mordida de Hacienda, por lo que si percibes más de 1.500 euros de dividendos al años, haces un pan como unas tortas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Tenga en cuenta que el lunes "reparten" dividendos...





Claca dijo:


> Gracias por avisar, pero en los gráficos se descuenta el dividendo para compensar, así que la tendencia no se altera en lo más mínimo. El dividendo, como no me cansaré de repetir, te lo quitan del precio de la acción y te lo meten en la cuenta, en un ejemplo clarísimo de lo comido por lo servido.



Creo que las comillas que puso Brightside se refieren a que el Santander reparte dividendos pero es en parte con ampliación de capital (Santander dividendo elección) así que, como decía VOTIN (al final tendrá razón) a Botín le interesa que las acciones suban de cara a esa fecha para tener que repartir menos acciones nuevas entre los que han elegido percibir de esa forma el dividendo.


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que las comillas que puso Brightside se refieren a que el Santander reparte dividendos pero es en parte con ampliación de capital (Santander dividendo elección) así que, como decía VOTIN (al final tendrá razón) a Botín le interesa que las acciones suban de cara a esa fecha para tener que repartir menos acciones nuevas entre los que han elegido percibir de esa forma el dividendo.



Francamente, no veo que pueda afectar demasiado a la evolución de la cotización, pero tal vez me equivoque, porque no termino de tener clara la escena. En cualquier caso, agradezco la puntualización.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

Tampoco digo que vaya a funcionar así (ni sé cómo podría hacerse (¿aumentando la autocartera antes de la fecha de dividendo?) de forma legal) pero era la teoría que ha circulado por aquí. :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (13 Oct 2011)

ainsss....

que vienen los datos de las 14:30....

huid, insensatos ! ::


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Tampoco digo que vaya a funcionar así (ni sé cómo podría hacerse (¿aumentando la autocartera antes de la fecha de dividendo?) de forma legal) pero era la teoría que ha circulado por aquí. :rolleye:




Seguro que pueden llamar a cuatro amiguetes de fondos o bancos para que calienten un poco la acción. Anda que no le gustaría al botas subirla un 7% en dos días para repartir menos acciones. Luego corregimos un 6% el lunes tarde y a otra cosa...


----------



## Claca (13 Oct 2011)

A GAS se le está atragantando el 61% fibo de toda la caída. Tal vez sea un buen momento para hacer una toma total o parcial de beneficios (13,41).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Oct 2011)

No me ha dado tiempo a leeros nada, pego gráfica y sigo con mis cosas.

Últimamente estamos cumpliendo al tick... arriba vender, abajo comprar, si nos salimos del canal, a hacer unas birrillas... 







Saludos...


----------



## J-Z (13 Oct 2011)

Smells like guano spirit.


----------



## Topongo (13 Oct 2011)

He estado tomandome unos pintxos por sanfaustos con unos amigos...
veo que me he perdido el comienzo del guano, nada pues yo ya llevo en mi avatar la camiseta...


----------



## Overlord (13 Oct 2011)

The man who sold the SANs


----------



## faraico (13 Oct 2011)

Simple ajuste o comienzo de guano?


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Oct 2011)

A ver si el Santander baja bastante y compramos!! aunque no sé si tendré suerte!!!


----------



## Topongo (13 Oct 2011)

Le Truhan dijo:


> A ver si el Santander baja bastante y compramos!! aunque no sé si tendré suerte!!!



Gracias hombre gracias


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

quiero ponerme largo en SAN o BBVA????? cual podia podría tener un rebote mas cercano?


----------



## vayafuturo (13 Oct 2011)

La web de la CMNV ha petao?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quiero ponerme largo en SAN o BBVA????? cual podia podría tener un rebote mas cercano?



Según la gráfica que colgó LCASC más a atrás, el SAN está prácticamente apoyandose en la parte baja del canal. (El BBVA no he mirado)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Para seguir testando el mi nueva _magia_ 
SP caminito de los 110x.

¿Como lo ve Sr. Atman?


----------



## faraico (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quiero ponerme largo en SAN o BBVA????? cual podia podría tener un rebote mas cercano?



imagino que san....bbva le ha superado en cotización cuando antes iban parejos

y ademas está cerca el dividendo y eso suele hace que la accioón suba en dias precedentes....a pesar de que sea mediante ampliación de capital y luego se descuente del precio de la acción, pero bueno, el facto psicológico siempre está ahí.

no os da miedo? largo.....con todo lo que ha subido...uf...


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

y meterse en JPM??? si cierra el gap que ha tenido sería una buena subida


----------



## Seren (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quiero ponerme largo en SAN o BBVA????? cual podia podría tener un rebote mas cercano?



En el San 6,20 soporte y 6,45 resistencia con tendencia alcista. Suponiendo que no se rompa el canal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para seguir testando el mi nueva _magia_
> SP caminito de los 1*1*0x.
> 
> ¿Como lo ve Sr. Atman?



No quiero entrometerme que del SP ni idea, pero lo veo más cerca de 120x, ¿no? :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> quiero ponerme largo en SAN o BBVA????? cual podia podría tener un rebote mas cercano?









Un poco de paciencia....

edito pra contestar



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No quiero entrometerme que del SP ni idea, pero lo veo más cerca de 120x, ¿no? :ouch:




En efecto señor Optimista bien informado, _ahora_ lo ve más cerca, veremos la semana que viene ::

Estoy probando algunas cosillas de AT. A ver si puedo dejar ya el nivel de monaguillo de la iglesia claquiana. No me hagan caso...


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para seguir testando el mi nueva _magia_
> SP caminito de los 110x.
> 
> ¿Como lo ve Sr. Atman?



Yo no me quedo tranquilo para cortos al menos hasta ver si volvemos a los 1220-30...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En efecto señor Optimista bien informado, _ahora_ lo ve más cerca, veremos la semana que viene ::
> 
> Estoy probando algunas cosillas de AT. A ver si puedo dejar ya el nivel de monaguillo de la iglesia claquiana. No me hagan caso...



Ok, pensaba que hablaba de hoy :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ok, pensaba que hablaba de hoy :fiufiu:



jeje sería un día digno de recordar


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Oct 2011)

Guano días


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

No tan guano, bankia está en verde ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Oct 2011)

Ayer Arcelor subió un 3,5X%.

Lo mismo que baja en este momento.

No podemos negar que esto de la bolsa tiene muchas veces poca seriedad.


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

El SP rompe mínimos... a ver hasta donde...


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Oct 2011)

los q se quieren meter largos q se aten las manos............. de entrar, ahora mismo, en mi modesta opinion, es para meterle corto con todo lo gordo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> los q se quieren meter largos q se aten las manos............. de entrar, ahora mismo, en mi modesta opinion, es para meterle corto con todo lo gordo



Pero es que entrar corto está prohibido! :X

El riesgo/beneficio ahora mismo en SAN con la gráfica que colgué antes es muy bueno...

Saludos...


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

Rompe mínimos, cae dos puntos y ahí le meten un reversal que te cagas. Y ver si ahora no hacen otro retrazado completo... Lo mismito que ayer.... La vuelta de la vuelta de la vuelta... ¿es alcista o bajista? respuesta, es para quedarse quietecito o bien viendo velas horarias como mucho...


Edito: ...y ahí va el retrazado...


----------



## Fraction (13 Oct 2011)

17:05 ESLOVAQUIA APRUEBA EL FEEF 

El parlamento eslovaco aprueba el fondo de rescate europeo (FEEF).


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

Fraction dijo:


> 17:05 ESLOVAQUIA APRUEBA EL FEEF
> 
> El parlamento eslovaco aprueba el fondo de rescate europeo (FEEF).



¡¡serás eslovacos!! pero ¿eso no iba a ser mañana???


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

ahora hasta los 1186  (sería la re-pear clavarlo....)


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero es que entrar corto está prohibido! :X
> 
> El riesgo/beneficio ahora mismo en SAN con la gráfica que colgué antes es muy bueno...
> 
> Saludos...



yo lo digo en referencia al dax :X 

quizas vayamos a hacer un doble techo? no se, lo sabremos cuando cierre usa, pq esperan a los ultimos 20 minutos para hacer todo

si no sube el S&P haria una isla bajista.........veremos, a las 10 tendremos mas claras las cosas

yo solo dije mi opinion, el tiempo dira si acerte o me owned solito, mejor no me hagan caso


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Oct 2011)

¿Hará el SAN una de sus subidas significativas a cierre, como está haciendo estos últimos días?

Efectivamente, como preveía, le han pegado un subidón impresionante, y al Ibex.


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Oct 2011)

Hoy hasta el dia 20-21 , cuando empiecen a reunirse los consejos europeos el fin de semana, sera mayoritariamente rojo, así que están a tiempo de cortos


----------



## Fraction (13 Oct 2011)

RUMORES DE REBAJA DE RATING EN EL REINO UNIDO 

Por el mercado de divisas corren vagos rumores de una rebaja de rating en el Reino Unido después del cierre de mercado.

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Hará el SAN una de sus subidas significativas a cierre, como está haciendo estos últimos días?



hará algo así


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Oct 2011)

esta noche confirmara el giro al sur o vuelta para un doble techo

pero por ahora mareo, hoy es aun "cuestion de fe", mañana sera certeza


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hará algo así



esta con la sandia se lleva un hostion q acaba dejandola conmocionada (como cuando crees q vas a ganar pasta y te mandrilan )


----------



## atman (13 Oct 2011)

duele sólo de verlo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ahora hasta los 1186  (sería la re-pear clavarlo....)



:: :: o


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

joder con la subasta del SAN...........
17:35 6,30 58.185.330,00 
17:35 6,25 47.989.038,00 
17:34 6,25 47.989.038,00 
17:33 6,25 47.989.038,00 
17:32 6,25 47.989.038,00 
17:31 6,25 47.989.038,00 
17:30 6,25 47.989.038,00


----------



## faraico (13 Oct 2011)

a ella le dolería más la factura del dentista, seguro....


----------



## faraico (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joder con la subasta del SAN...........
> 17:35 6,30 58.185.330,00
> 17:35 6,25 47.989.038,00
> 17:34 6,25 47.989.038,00
> ...



Y yo desde las 16 y pico con orden a 6,18 y nada, cerquita pero no se ha cruzado...:ouch:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Oct 2011)

Como preveía, le han pegado un subidón artificial en la subasta al SAN... Como en las últimas semanas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joder con la subasta del SAN...........
> 17:35 6,30* 58.185.330,00 *
> 17:35 6,25 47.989.038,00
> 17:34 6,25 47.989.038,00
> ...



creo que la cifra marcada es el volumen total del día. 
Tampoco es tanto, no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Oct 2011)

casi un 21% de lo que se ha negociado en todo el dia........


----------



## J-Z (13 Oct 2011)

Veo mucho SAN-fan por aquí, la verdad que el canal de la mancha que está siguiendo ultimamente anima a un mete y saca rápido.

Que orden pondrían? compra a 6,18 (en previsión de gap bajista o mínimos del día) SL 6,12 y SP 6,45.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Veo mucho SAN-fan por aquí, la verdad que el canal de la mancha que está siguiendo ultimamente anima a un mete y saca rápido.
> 
> Que orden pondrían? compra a 6,18 (en previsión de gap bajista o mínimos del día) SL 6,12 y SP 6,45.



Ten encuenta que el botas ha dicho que da 0.6 por accion de dividendo,nada mas que por la rentabilidad,un 10% ya es rentable mantenerla en cartera
Si te quedas pillado por una bajada,no importaria siempre que se mantuviera el dividendo,tambien es muy liquida la accion casi inmediata

A 6.18 compre yo,dara 0,13 de dividendo en noviembre,luego ya en teoria tienes un 2% de rentabilidad en un mes

Bueno ,todo esto es teoria y mas teoria,cada uno tiene sus objetivos


----------



## Mulder (13 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

En esta sesión por fin hemos visto aparecer algún leoncio, eso sí bastante camuflado entre los matorrales, sin embargo parece que sus acciones han ido encaminadas a engañar al personal más que a establecer una dirección en el mercado. El día ha sido algo raro porque mientras el precio bajaba el saldo no lo hacía tanto, el mínimo del saldo diario se ha hecho a las 10:15 y a partir de ahí han ido acumulando y acumulando lentamente hasta dejarlo bastante por encima, el saldo máximo ha sido en subasta.

Precisamente ha sido a las 10:15 cuando se ha visto lo que parecía una orden leoncia camuflada con una venta de 90 contratos, no se han vuelto a ver leoncios durante el resto de la sesión, ni siquiera camuflados.

En subasta han comprado unos 176 contratos.

En resumen, llama mucho la atención como en un día bajista el saldo se ha ido hacia el lado positivo con una facilidad pasmosa. Esto me hace sospechar que no vamos a seguir hacia abajo, la vela diaria en el precio ha quedado dudosa, pero la última parte de la sesión y sobre todo la subasta hablan bien claro de lo que se espera para mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> casi un 21% de lo que se ha negociado en todo el dia........



yo no veo nada raro. A ver si el Sr. Nico, experto en SANtería claquiana nos aclara el tema.


----------



## J-Z (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten encuenta que el botas ha dicho que da 0.6 por accion de dividendo,nada mas que por la rentabilidad,un 10% ya es rentable mantenerla en cartera
> Si te quedas pillado por una bajada,no importaria siempre que se mantuviera el dividendo,tambien es muy liquida la accion casi inmediata
> 
> A 6.18 compre yo,dara 0,13 de dividendo en noviembre,luego ya en teoria tienes un 2% de rentabilidad en un mes
> ...



Si fuese a largo habría comprado a 5,40-5,70 hace unas semanas.

Para ir a largo plazo me espero al ibex a menos de 8000 (SAN ~5,15) si llega a ponerse, que eso espero :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ten encuenta que el botas ha dicho que da 0.6 por accion de dividendo,nada mas que por la rentabilidad,un 10% ya es rentable mantenerla en cartera
> Si te quedas pillado por una bajada,no importaria siempre que se mantuviera el dividendo,tambien es muy liquida la accion casi inmediata
> 
> A 6.18 compre yo,dara 0,13 de dividendo en noviembre,luego ya en teoria tienes un 2% de rentabilidad en un mes
> ...



Dividendo pagado con ampliación de capital ,no?


----------



## J-Z (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> yo no veo nada raro. A ver si el Sr. Nico, experto en SANtería claquiana nos aclara el tema.



Hombre raro no será, pero el dato es ese, en robasta (5 min) un 20% del volumen de todo el día.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> yo no veo nada raro.



Bueno, ya que ha cerrado el IBEX y hablando de ver raro...

Offtopic: ¿de donde saca esos gifs de M.I. tan cachondos ? ienso:


----------



## J-Z (13 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, ya que ha cerrado el IBEX y hablando de ver raro...
> 
> Offtopic: ¿de donde saca esos gifs de M.I. tan cachondos ? ienso:



gugle onvre

Stan y amigos.!    - Taringa!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> gugle onvre
> 
> Stan y amigos.!    - Taringa!



Oh cielos, un mono de 3 cabezas






Genial el enlace, muchas _jracias hamijo_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, ya que ha cerrado el IBEX y hablando de ver raro...
> 
> Offtopic: ¿de donde saca esos gifs de M.I. tan cachondos ? ienso:








GOOGLE is your friend

Revisión de las calificaciones otorgadas por Fitch Ratings y Standard & Poor´s. :XX: :XX: :XX:

Inscripción en el Registro Mercantil del aumento de capital y admisión a negociación de las 1.223.457 nuevas acciones emitidas para atender el canje de los Valores Santander. (esta la pego)

*HECHO RELEVANTE*
En relación con la emisión de Valores Santander cuyo folleto informativo se inscribió en los registros de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores el 19 de septiembre de 2007, se comunica que, en el periodo de conversión voluntaria que finalizó el pasado 3 de octubre, se recibieron solicitudes de conversión de 3.458 Valores Santander. Conforme a lo previsto en los términos de la emisión, *Banco Santander ha emitido 1.223.457 nuevas acciones para atender el canje de los indicados Valores Santander* XX. Ha quedado inscrita en el Registro Mercantil de Cantabria el 10 de octubre la escritura pública del aumento de capital representado por tales nuevas acciones, que han quedado admitidas a negociación en las cuatro Bolsas de Valores Españolas y en el Sistema de Interconexión Bursátil en el día de hoy, de modo que su contratación ordinaria comience mañana. Las nuevas acciones así emitidas darán derecho a participar en el programa “Santander Dividendo Elección” que se aplicará al segundo dividendo a cuenta de 2011 conforme a lo anunciado el pasado 6 de octubre.

Boadilla del Monte (Madrid), 11 de octubre de 2011


----------



## J-Z (13 Oct 2011)

Pedazo dividendo oiga, pongame 5000.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Siento el momento que atraviesan Uds. en general. Lo de las ventas de coches es de traca (increíble el descenso, y no para). Espero al menos que cuando pueda poner sus manos en el nuevo M5 me transmita sus impresiones... no lo descarto como opción para 2012 xDD
> 
> (Más que nada, porque mi señora se niega en redondo a cualquier coche que no tenga 5 puertas. Consecuentemente, ayer me hizo saber "sutilmente" que el RS5 quedaba fuera de la cuestión. Así que de nuevo debo "salir al mercado" )



Por aquello de la promoción de mis participadas :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GOOGLE is your friend
> 
> Revisión de las calificaciones otorgadas por Fitch Ratings y Standard & Poor´s. :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...



Eso corresponde a la conversion de obligaciones emitidas en 2007 por acciones en voluntario,practicamente nadie ha convertido por lo que se lee


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Oct 2011)

Mucho coche veo por aquí...

mientras que no se pongan yates


----------



## Janus (13 Oct 2011)

Vaya velas más guaneras que se ven en la banca española, francesa, inglesa y americana. Da igual el valor (yo he visto 10 aprox.) y la mayoría están con envolventes bajistas ... y estando los índices sobre resistencias ... be careful los largos.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Oct 2011)

¿Cómo que cuidado largos? ¿No hueles el rally alcista de última hora de los usanos? Pues aquí viene. El que va primero tocando la gaita es escocés y se llama.... McDonald.


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Oct 2011)

En los últimos 30 minutos me espero cualquier cosa, estoy inquieto


----------



## Silenciosa (13 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches.

Este es mi primera intervención en este hilo aunque llevo mucho leyéndolo.

Siempre he ganado bastante dinero en bolsa pero desde hace cosa de un año y pico soy Pierre Nodoyuna.

Así que he ido vendiendo todo en los sucesivos rebotes para hacerme con liquidez y empezar de nuevo con una nueva estrategia...ya se sabe nuevos tiempos nuevas maneras.

Ayer vendí las últimas Telefonicas que me quedaban, podía haberlas aguantado perfectamente porque estaban a buen precio pero quería hacer un reseteo total, algo ya sicológico.

Pues nada, aquí estoy revirginizada a ver que pasa.


----------



## MariscosRecio (13 Oct 2011)

Buenas a todos!! hoy no he podido entrar en el foro por cuestiones de trabajo.....


Pero por fin, por fin................he logrado salir victorioso con TELECIRCO aleluya!!! y encima algo con telfonica he hecho 2 operaciones con ganancias en un día...........vivivivivivivva la fiesta!!!!!! eso si pocas ganancias, pero ganancias


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Oct 2011)

Faltan los datos de Google, ¿no?, me supongo al final de la sesión.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GOOGLE is your friend
> 
> Revisión de las calificaciones otorgadas por Fitch Ratings y Standard & Poor´s. :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> ...





VOTIN dijo:


> Eso corresponde a la conversion de obligaciones emitidas en 2007 por acciones en voluntario,practicamente nadie ha convertido por lo que se lee



Bueno si no le gusta una ampliación de capital encubierta, aqui tiene otra

 Complemento al Documento Informativo del *aumento de capital *liberado a través del cual se instrumentará el programa “Santander Dividendo Elección”. ::

Documento Informativo de la *ampliación de capital *con cargo a reservas procedentes de beneficios no distribuidos

edito: leyendo por encima. 

*2. MOTIVOS DEL AUMENTO: PROGRAMA SANTANDER DIVIDENDO
ELECCIÓN*
El Aumento sirve como instrumento del programa de retribución al accionista denominado “Santander Dividendo Elección” que se ha acordado aplicar al segundo dividendo a cuenta, en octubre/noviembre de 2011. Este programa, que fue puesto en práctica por primera vez por el Banco en 2009 y que viene
aplicándose desde entonces con una *gran aceptación por parte de los accionistas* XX, ofrece a éstos la facultad de elegir entre recibir *acciones *Santander de *nueva emisión *o un importe en efectivo equivalente al segundo dividendo a cuenta de 2011.




Lo dicho, no tienen ni para pipas!


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bueno si no le gusta una ampliación de capital encubierta, aqui tiene dos
> 
> Complemento al Documento Informativo del *aumento de capital *liberado a través del cual se instrumentará el programa “Santander Dividendo Elección”. ::
> 
> ...



Es opcional,puedes pedir el dividendo en metalico,la ventaja de la accion es que no te retienen el 19%
No hay nada encubierto,la primera ampliacion que pusistes era de 6 millones de euros y esta son de 1100 millones,opcional
no hay nada raro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es opcional,puedes pedir el dividendo en metalico,la ventaja de la accion es que no te retienen el 19%
> No hay nada encubierto,la primera ampliacion que pusistes era de 6 millones de euros y esta son de 1100 millones,opcional
> no hay nada raro



Perdone que le insista, ¿son o no son ampliaciones de capital para pagar lo prometido? ¿Cree usted que el año que viene, cuando venzan las participaciones esas, no harán otra ampliacíón de capital? Y descontando que la cotización de las acciones caerá por un lado por el reparto de dividendo y por otro por las ampliaciones de capital. 

¿No es raro que una empresa de dividendo en papelitos?
¿No es raro que el banco tenga que sacarse acciones 6M de la chistera para realizar la conversion en boonos convertibles?¿Acaso no tienen acciones propias? No me quiero imaginar lo que pasará el año que viene.


Ante todo es mi opinión, ya sabe usted. Por eso no me fio del santander.


----------



## erpako (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Perdone que le insista, ¿son o no son ampliaciones de capital para pagar lo prometido? ¿Cree usted que el año que viene, cuando venzan las participaciones esas, no harán otra ampliacíón de capital? Y descontando que la cotización de las acciones caerá por un lado por el reparto de dividendo y por otro por las ampliaciones de capital.
> 
> ¿No es raro que una empresa de dividendo en papelitos?
> ¿No es raro que el banco tenga que sacarse acciones 6M de la chistera para realizar la conversion en boonos convertibles?¿Acaso no tienen acciones propias? No me quiero imaginar lo que pasará el año que viene.
> ...



Esas obligaciones convertibles en 2007 tiene un interés asegurado, que va a resultados, por tanto si se convierte a capital, esos intereses (A partir del segundo año euribor a 3 meses + 2'75 ) pueden remunerar ese capital, a 14,50 creo que se convierte. Mire si no es buen negocio para el santander.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Perdone que le insista, ¿son o no son ampliaciones de capital para pagar lo prometido? ¿Cree usted que el año que viene, cuando venzan las participaciones esas, no harán otra ampliacíón de capital? Y descontando que la cotización de las acciones caerá por un lado por el reparto de dividendo y por otro por las ampliaciones de capital.
> 
> ¿No es raro que una empresa de dividendo en papelitos?
> ¿No es raro que el banco tenga que sacarse acciones 6M de la chistera para realizar la conversion en boonos convertibles?¿Acaso no tienen acciones propias? No me quiero imaginar lo que pasará el año que viene.
> ...



Debe usted informarse mas,una cosa es como sea el banco con los clientes y otra como funciona nacional e internacional,cotiza en londres,mexico,milan,madrid,ny....
Ese banco es una maquina de hacer dinero y uno de los mas importantes del mundo


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> Este es mi primera intervención en este hilo aunque llevo mucho leyéndolo.
> 
> ...




welcome  y suerte


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

Siguiendo con el tema del SAN y las obligaciones convertibles. Razono lo siguiente, si en algo estoy equivacado, corregidme por favor. ¿No estan pagando el pato los accionistas en la conversión de las obligaciones con esta ampliación de capital? Quiero decir, al aumentar el capital, el precio de las acciones ha de disminuir al haber más en circulación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Debe usted informarse mas,una cosa es como sea el banco con los clientes y otra como funciona nacional e internacional,cotiza en londres,mexico,milan,madrid,ny....
> Ese banco es una maquina de hacer dinero y uno de los mas importantes del mundo



Lehman brothers, Fortis, Dexia bank of guano también lo eran. Y de momento societe generale también. 
Espero que no se tome esta conversación como algo personal, ya que no lo es. Aqui estamos para compartir información y razonamientos.
De verdad deseo que su inversión en SAN termine con las mayores plusvalías posibles.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema del SAN y las obligaciones convertibles. Razono lo siguiente, si en algo estoy equivacado, corregidme por favor. ¿No estan pagando el pato los accionistas en la conversión de las obligaciones con esta ampliación de capital? Quiero decir, al aumentar el capital, el precio de las acciones ha de disminuir al haber más en circulación.



El que le dio 1000 euros al SAN comprando obligaciones hoy le dan unos 400 euros en acciones,esa diferencia o beneficio es para el banco ,si el banco son los accionistas ¿hicieron mal negocio?
Estudie mas el tema,en el foro de rankia hay un hilo entero para el SAN


----------



## erpako (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Siguiendo con el tema del SAN y las obligaciones convertibles. Razono lo siguiente, si en algo estoy equivacado, corregidme por favor. ¿No estan pagando el pato los accionistas en la conversión de las obligaciones con esta ampliación de capital? Quiero decir, al aumentar el capital, el precio de las acciones ha de disminuir al haber más en circulación.



Los que están jodidos son los que las suscribieron en 2007; tienen que convertirlas a 14.5 y el precio está en 6.30. Dejan de recibir intereses asegurados y lo cambian por dividendo. Tenga en cuenta que cuando las suscribieron se comprometieron a convertirlas a un precio superior a su cotización (15-20% en torno a 16) que se ha ajustado por ampliaciones.

saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lehman brothers, Fortis, Dexia bank of guano también lo eran. Y de momento societe generale también.
> Espero que no se tome esta conversación como algo personal, ya que no lo es. Aqui estamos para compartir información y razonamientos.
> De verdad deseo que su inversión en SAN termine con las mayores plusvalías posibles.



Todos los bancos estan mal,pero no son iguales a este
para empezar no es ya español,la mayoria de su capital esta en manos americanas
Fijese si manda el cabronazo que como no le dieron bastante a chupar por la emision de las loterias le jodio el invento a la ministra,con toda la campaña hecha
Suele marcar el camino,fue el primero en remunerar al 4% los depositos,el primero en quitarlo y el primero en quitarse todo el ladrillo


----------



## Livrac (13 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todos los bancos estan mal,pero no son iguales a este
> para empezar no es ya español,la mayoria de su capital esta en manos americanas
> Fijese si manda el cabronazo que como no le dieron bastante a chupar por la emision de las loterias le jodio el invento a la ministra,con toda la campaña hecha
> Suele marcar el camino,fue el primero en remunerar al 4% los depositos,el primero en quitarlo y el primero en quitarse todo el ladrillo




Un paleto con mucho dinero que no tiene acceso a la banca judia y que en esta republica bananera hace y deshace con la complicidad del ministro de deportes de turno.


Salu2


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2011)

Extra! Extra!







Con perspectiva negativa

S&P rebaja la calificación de España a "AA-"  


Se están empezando a _goler _la tostada por ahi fuera....::

Más bancos en el punto de mira :XX:

Fitch rebaja la califación de UBS y pone en revisión a otros siete bancos 

edito: Bank of America (-5,47 %), Citigroup (-5,34 %), Morgan Stanley (-4,42 %), Wells Fargo (-3,08 %) y Goldman Sachs (-2,99 %). :baba: :baba:

Pero no pasa nada, la bolsa sube porque en telahinco comentan que se prevée batacazo en la bolsa ::

Por cierto, buenos dias y sabiduría para gastar las plusvis del dia!


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

A pesar de las noticias, el cierre yanki o el resultado de esta noche de los euromillones, todo sigue apuntando a que en el corto plazo toca corrección. Tenemos muchos inversores con miedo a perderse la subida, con los indicadores mostrando unas divergencias bajistas brutales, y el precio empieza a pegar sustos a la baja. Y ahora gap al alza en plena resistencia, con el segundo impulso prácticamente completado...

Con margen para dilatar, en mi opinión ahora ya hay más recorrido a la baja que no al alza.


----------



## ddddd (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> A pesar de las noticias, el cierre yanki o el resultado de esta noche de los euromillones, todo sigue apuntando a que en el corto plazo toca corrección. Tenemos muchos inversores con miedo a perderse la subida, con los indicadores mostrando unas divergencias bajistas brutales, y el precio empieza a pegar sustos a la baja. Y ahora gap al alza en plena resistencia, con el segundo impulso prácticamente completado...
> 
> Con margen para dilatar, en mi opinión ahora ya hay más recorrido a la baja que no al alza.



Buenos días. 

En el caso de Abengoa y Acerinox, ¿sería buen momento de venta y recoger plusvalías o es mejor en este caso esperar un poco viendo el buen rendimiento que están dando durante toda la semana?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## MariscosRecio (14 Oct 2011)

Buenos días! y buena suerte.......


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

Buenos días a todos,

Una hora para leerles, estar un día fuera de esta nuestra comunidad es como perderse una temporada completa de Lost 
Por suerte ya estoy al día. Ayer la orden de compra quedó a 15 puntos del mínimo diario. Veremos dónde nos llevan hoy.
Suerte.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> En el caso de Abengoa y Acerinox, ¿sería buen momento de venta y recoger plusvalías o es mejor en este caso esperar un poco viendo el buen rendimiento que están dando durante toda la semana?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Depende... es que no es lo mismo llevar un 8% que un 3%, ni tampoco pensar en mantener unas semanas que un metesaca rápido. Stops de corto plazo podrían ser los siguientes:

ACX: 9,28 

AGB: 15,74 (de muy corto plazo, para intentar volver a entrar sobre los 15,50)

Pero me haces una putada al pedir que me moje sin más detalles que darme el nombre de dos valores.


----------



## ddddd (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Depende... es que no es lo mismo llevar un 8% que un 3%, ni tampoco pensar en mantener unas semanas que un metesaca rápido. Stops de corto plazo podrían ser los siguientes:
> 
> ACX: 9,28
> 
> ...




Tienes razón. Entrada este martes a 9.02 y 15.25 en cada una de ellas.

Saludos.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Oct 2011)

Buenos días a todos.


Qué pasa con IAG? Ha estado empujando pero no se por qué.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

ddddd dijo:


> Tienes razón. Entrada este martes a 9.02 y 15.25 en cada una de ellas.
> 
> Saludos.



ABG no ha roto la estructura bajista de medio plazo que lleva. Probablemente cuando lo haga será con un par de velones del 5%, por lo que si estás dentro bien, pero si no... Por otra parte, hasta que no lo haga, el riesgo seguirá ahí. Mejoraría mucho por encima de 16,60, yo me esperaría a que rompiera, aunque como te he dicho, es de las que no avisan y probablemente no dé tiempo a incorporase. Están bien compradas, porque tu nivel de entrada no debería alcanzarlo ya si quiere seguir subiendo, así que sólo te hace falta decidir si te la juegas a buscar la rotura o no y actuar en consecuencia.

ACX, de forma inmediata está en resistencia y podría seguir recortando, aunque tiene pinta de intentar escalar un poco más, hasta la zona 10,10. El stop que te he propuesto lo veo bien en este caso, cocínatelo a tu gusto, pero esa sería la zona.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Vaya aburrimiento que me he quedado sin valores en Europa, sólo yankis. Así no hay Dios que siga la bolsa, ni pase la mañana de trabajo. Me voy a buscar una en el Stoxx a la de ya... Y sigo viendo a Air Liquide en las partes altas. Además tengo un bono de Bankinter por el que no me cobran comisiones si hago la compra por el broker movil.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> 
> Qué pasa con IAG? Ha estado empujando pero no se por qué.



Bienvenida al hilo. Que sepas que el rol de funcionaria y el de trader con blog 24h ya están ocupados, tampoco nos serviría el de Pierre Nodoyuna, pues este es un cargo que ostenta honoríficante un ilustre forero que ya ni se pasa para saludar. De informática ni te lo plantees... Bueno, ya encontrarás algo.

Sobre lo que comentas, IAG ha desarrollado una figura de giro que estaría ya rompiendo. Mientras no pierda los 1,80, se puede esperar que alcance niveles por encima de los 2 euros.

Comenté algo de ello aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-3.html#post5081854

Si miras el gráfico verás que desarrolló ese segundo hombro y fue para arriba.


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Oct 2011)

Hola, buenos días.
Os sigo en la sombra cuando me es posible. Os quiero agradecer, en primer lugar, todas vuestras aportaciones, aunque me pierdo muchas veces con vuestro lenguaje técnico, sois un estímulo para empezar a aprender.
He empezado hace poco en esto de los mercados, y, de momento, tan sólo me atrevo con la compra y venta de acciones en el mercado continuo.
Os quiero pedir una ayudita, ¿alguien me puede indicar una pequeña lista de valores en las bolsas europeas para que les haga un seguimiento?
Se trataría de valores de empresas sólidas y que den dividendos aceptables.
Gracias y perdonad mi intromisión en el hilo.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bienvenida al hilo. Que sepas que el rol de funcionaria y el de trader con blog 24h ya están ocupados, tampoco nos serviría el de Pierre Nodoyuna, pues este es un cargo que ostenta honoríficante un ilustre forero que ya ni se pasa para saludar. De informática ni te lo plantees... Bueno, ya encontrarás algo.
> 
> Sobre lo que comentas, IAG ha desarrollado una figura de giro que estaría ya rompiendo. Mientras no pierda los 1,80, se puede esperar que alcance niveles por encima de los 2 euros.
> 
> ...



Graciasss 

Me tengo que pensar el rol, en las cloacas del foro me llaman ser de luz pero eso ya está muy gastado


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hola, buenos días.
> Os sigo en la sombra cuando me es posible. Os quiero agradecer, en primer lugar, todas vuestras aportaciones, aunque me pierdo muchas veces con vuestro lenguaje técnico, sois un estímulo para empezar a aprender.
> He empezado hace poco en esto de los mercados, y, de momento, tan sólo me atrevo con la compra y venta de acciones en el mercado continuo.
> Os quiero pedir una ayudita, ¿alguien me puede indicar una pequeña lista de valores en las bolsas europeas para que les haga un seguimiento?
> ...



No sé si he entendido la pregunta, ¿para que tú las sigas? Hombre, pues si te informas y te gustan me comentas que igual me lanzo yo: Aztrazeneca, Statoil, Air Liquide, Inditex... y yo creo que Carrefour mucho más no puede bajar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Oct 2011)

urbas, esa es muy buena para seguirla.......


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé si he entendido la pregunta, ¿para que tú las sigas? Hombre, pues si te informas y te gustan me comentas que igual me lanzo yo: Aztrazeneca, Statoil, Air Liquide, Inditex... y *yo creo que Carrefour mucho más no puede bajar*.



¿Es una apuesta? :


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es una apuesta? :



[YOUTUBE]cfsU6GuMz08[/YOUTUBE]

Buenos dias!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No me ha dado tiempo a leeros nada, pego gráfica y sigo con mis cosas.
> 
> Últimamente estamos cumpliendo al tick... arriba vender, abajo comprar, si nos salimos del canal, a hacer unas birrillas...
> 
> ...



Buenos días...

peces, barril, pescar...


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

Venga, a reventar esos 9000 del todo. 

El 20N en 10.000, na-ná, na-ná, nanana-nanana, na-ná, na-ná, nanana-nanana...


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Oct 2011)

En función de los títulos que demanden los accionistas, el Santander podría aumentar su capital en hasta 1.083 millones de euros, ya que prevé emitir como máximo 172,27 millones de acciones al precio de 6,29 euros.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

CARREFOUR a corto está realizando un movimiento de pull-back al doble suelo, el objetivo serían los 19,02, siempre que no pierda los 16.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Es una apuesta? :




Carrefour antes del 31/12 no rompe sus mínimos anuales...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> CARREFOUR a corto está realizando un movimiento de pull-back al doble suelo, el objetivo serían los 19,02, siempre que no pierda los 16.




Pues me das la razón! Huelo el miedo?


----------



## The Replicant (14 Oct 2011)

_Ministros de finanzas y banqueros centrales del G20 se reúnen hoy en París para analizar el escenario macro mundial. Y sin duda el principal tema a tratar será la Crisis de deuda soberana europea. Una prueba de fuego para los ministros de finanzas de Alemania y Francia que precisan perfilar el Plan de acción para la próxima Cumbre Europea del 23 de octubre y del G20 de principios de noviembre. El Ministro de finanzas de Canadá ha confesado que las acciones tomadas hasta el momento en Europa están muy lejos de lo que sería necesario hacer. Entre medias, hemos vuelto a escuchar a Juncker advertir de la necesidad de capitalizar a algunos bancos europeos. Y se debe pensar en el papel de los acreedores.

Por último, aumentan los rumores sobre la preparación de una línea de crédito desde el FMI para aquellos países solventes que presenten problemas temporales de liquidez. Naturalmente, hablo de países desarrollados. 

Quizás es el momento de recordar el calendario del resto de las citas pendientes a corto plazo en Europa... 

* 20/10 Se completa el análisis sobre la salud del sistema financiero europeo 
* 20-21/10 Se analizan los resultados a nivel de altos cargos de los ministerios de economía de los 27 
* 21/10 Eurogrupo con muchos temas, que abarcan desde el nuevo tramo de la ayuda a Grecia, el nuevo Paquete financiero y el EFSF 
* 22/10 Ecofin 
* 23/10 Consejo Europeo, donde se daría el visto bueno a los acuerdos de Eurogrupo, potencial apalancamiento del EFSF y gobierno europeo _


----------



## The Hellion (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya aburrimiento que me he quedado sin valores en Europa, sólo yankis. Así no hay Dios que siga la bolsa, ni pase la mañana de trabajo. Me voy a buscar una en el Stoxx a la de ya... Y sigo viendo a Air Liquide en las partes altas. Además tengo un bono de Bankinter por el que no me cobran comisiones si hago la compra por el broker movil.



Si es que no es el dinero, ni la elegancia de la gráfica, es el calor de la afición, la pertenencia al equipo, animar siguiendo a pepón, nuestro manolo el del bombo. 

Hay que sentir los colores, vestir la camiseta :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (14 Oct 2011)

sr pollastre, nos vamos hacia los 6000 en el dax???ienso:


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

santander dividendo eleccion: los accionistas recibiran una accion nueva por cada 49 antiguas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Una por cada 49 antiguas.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

¿Basf y e.on son amiguitos? Es que quizá le compense el agravio por otra vía...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> peces, barril, pescar...



Dentro 6,18


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Dentro 6,18




Lo he pensado, pero ¿qué pasa si no cierro posiciones hoy con la mierda del dividendo elección ese? ¿cuándo puedo elegir cómo quiero recibir el dividendo?


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo he pensado, pero ¿qué pasa si no cierro posiciones hoy con la mierda del dividendo elección ese? ¿cuándo puedo elegir cómo quiero recibir el dividendo?



SANTANDER Aumento de Capital 2011 (dividendo a cuenta) « Agenda del Inversor

A ver si te sirve.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo he pensado, pero ¿qué pasa si no cierro posiciones hoy con la mierda del dividendo elección ese? ¿cuándo puedo elegir cómo quiero recibir el dividendo?



Mi salida es 6,31.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mi salida es 6,31.




Hoy te las quitas seguro


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

Buenos días:

Para mi desgracia, hoy va a ser un día de Sacyres, Telecircos (Mierdaset), Arcelores y compañía, liderando las subidas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoy te las quitas seguro



Tendré que ir a pagarle la cena a LCASC


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2011)

Sr. chinito, como ve un corto a la niña de sus ojos? :baba:


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

Señores, ya se acerca la Navidad... y a los que nos hemos portado "bien", algunos regalos nos llegan con adelanto.

Además, hace tiempo que algún forero cuyo nick no recuerdo me pidió alguna "afoto" del trading desk que estaba montando en la oficina nueva, le dije que así sería... y un trader honesto como (ejem) yo, sólo tiene una palabra que dar :fiufiu::fiufiu:








Las imágenes hacen parca justicia... en vivo impresiona _bastante _más.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues me das la razón! Huelo el miedo?



A corto está alcista, y si va a cumplir el objetivo el gráfico mejoraría mucho al romper el canal... mira a ti no te puedo negar un gráfico (L):







...pero fíjate que normalmente se toma su tiempo para desarrollar un suelo tras una caída brusca. Esos mínimos, podrían no ser tales. Tiene mucho que demostrar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2011)

Y yo me pregunto, ¿Y cual es la del por*o? ::

Yo me respondo todas..... :XX:


----------



## flawless11 (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Señores, ya se acerca la Navidad... y a los que nos hemos portado "bien", algunos regalos nos llegan con adelanto.
> 
> Además, hace tiempo que algún forero cuyo nick no recuerdo me pidió alguna "afoto" del trading desk que estaba montando en la oficina nueva, le dije que así sería... y un trader honesto como (ejem) yo, sólo tiene una palabra que dar :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> .



Impresionante, ¡así cualquiera gana dinero! Jajaja. Felicidades, ¿qué pantallas son? ¿Y con que broker/s trabaja? 

Se echa en falta alguna cosa de las importantes, como un buen caldo, usted ya me entiende.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Las imágenes hacen parca justicia... en vivo impresiona _bastante _más.



Debe ser porque soy una gacela acostumbrada a mi portátil de 15,6", pero a mi me impresiona bastante lo que se ve. :rolleye:


Además, que obtener las ganancias que obtiene con los monitores tapados por folios me parece la repanocha, menudo crack


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, ¿Y cual es la del por*o? ::
> 
> Yo me respondo todas..... :XX:



seran de usos multiples......... en cuanto cierra la tienda de ultramarinos abre la sesion de .............. clan tv


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Las imágenes hacen parca justicia... en vivo impresiona _bastante _más.



:baba:

He mirado en el servicaixa, ya están a la venta las entradas para visitar su oficina ::


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Las imágenes hacen parca justicia... en vivo impresiona _bastante _más.



.
ES que esa afoto no vale. Queremos otra FUNCIONANDO ... Eso si que debe impresionar. Puede Vd. pixelar las partes sensibles, si es necesario.

Yo me apaño con una de 17, otra de 19 y el aifón.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Señores, ya se acerca la Navidad... y a los que nos hemos portado "bien", algunos regalos nos llegan con adelanto.
> 
> Además, hace tiempo que algún forero cuyo nick no recuerdo me pidió alguna "afoto" del trading desk que estaba montando en la oficina nueva, le dije que así sería... y un trader honesto como (ejem) yo, sólo tiene una palabra que dar :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Joder, qué putada pasada. Aquí es donde se demuestra que algunos van totalmente en serio. Me quito el sombrero.

PD:Tantas pantallas, tantos mercados, tiene lógica: asiáticas, americanas, europeas, rubias, morenas, rollo teen, funcionarias... Toda clase de perversiones concentradas en un único escritorio :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Oct 2011)

Solicito baneo inmediato del sr. Pollastre. 
Ha colgado fotos y no se ven chicas guapas por ningún lado.
Las costumbres del foro hay que respetarlas. Haga el favor de continuar con la bella iniciativa del sr. ghkghk


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

Estaría bien tener un insider del foro :fiufiu:

CNMV:Convocatorias con plazo de admisión de solicitudes abierto


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> seran de usos multiples......... en cuanto cierra la tienda de ultramarinos abre la sesion de .............. clan tv



Pues... no es por nada, pero tampoco va Ud. demasiado desencaminado... últimamente me he aficionado a los clásicos de la Warner Bros en YouTube, y entre proyección y proyección, mientras espero una ventana de entrada a mercado que me guste, pues revisito los grandes clásicos en versión original del Pato Donald, el Gallo Claudio (me descojono yo sólo), Pepe Le Pew (mofeta), Tom & Jerry, etc. etc. :o


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> Yo me apaño con una de 17, otra de 19 y el aifón.



Me están dando envidia, voy a tener que enchufar el cable VGA de la salida del portátil a la tele de 32", aunque sólo sea para tener el foro y forexpros en una pantalla y el broker en la otra


----------



## The Replicant (14 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, ¿Y cual es la del por*o? ::
> 
> Yo me respondo todas..... :XX:




si porque normalmente a partir de las 10:00 el sr pollastre ya ha hecho el dia..., y a su mujer le dice que tiene que estar muchas horas trabajando para ganarse el pan :XX:


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ES que esa afoto no vale. Queremos otra FUNCIONANDO ... Eso si que debe impresionar. Puede Vd. pixelar las partes sensibles, si es necesario.
> 
> Yo me apaño con una de 17, otra de 19 y el aifón.



Es posible que pueda proporcionarles una afoto de esas la semana que viene... como diría Darth Vader: *entonces serán Uds. testigos del poder de esta estación, en perfecto y completo funcionamiento.* ::::::


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Gracias por el gráfico Claca. Queda muy claro. Veremos dónde acaba, pero si alcanzase los 19,6 o así habría que posicionarse. Me lo apunto!


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

Daxie, último techo absoluto en 6019. _Use at your own risk_.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> como diría Darth Vader: *entonces serán Uds. testigos del poder de esta estación, en perfecto y completo funcionamiento.* ::::::



Pero tiene que estar funcionando a toda velocidad...


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!

Yo no se que hará pollastre con tanta pantalla pero ya tengo claro lo que hacen los demás con las suyas...:XX:

Estupenda configuración Mr. Pollastre, cuando sea mayor yo también tendré una configuración así ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Oct 2011)

Rebaja rating, noticia que podria dar lugar a esa bajada que se espera, y aun asi, de momento sigue Ibex en verde?
Rebaja a no se cuantos bancos y de los gordos, o por lo menos los ponen en vigilancia negativa, y aun asi Ibex en verde?
Esto cada dia tiene, para mi, aunque ya se que lo habeis explicado mil veces, menos sentido.
Ya no se si quieren atrapar a los que tenian dinero, y pillarlos y dejarlos ahi, o si es que nos mienten todas las noticias, o si es que las empresas valen lo que cotizan, o no se nada de nada.
Antes con cualquier noticia gorda, algo se movia, ahora con cualquier noticia gorda, la bolsa va al reves.
Que bajan el rating, nada, fiesta.
Al final para que la bolsa baje, hara falta que digan, España se ha hundido en el mar, no existe, y aun asi, creo que el ibex seguiria subiendo.

Buena "oficina" montada. En eso se tiene que jugar al Counter Strike de muerte


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Es posible que pueda proporcionarles una afoto de esas la semana que viene... como diría Darth Vader: *entonces serán Uds. testigos del poder de esta estación, en perfecto y completo funcionamiento.* ::::::



.
ESO no me lo quiero perder. Debe salir la sangre de las gacelas trituradas en 3D.

Oh wait que las gacelas trituradas somos nosotros ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ES que esa afoto no vale. Queremos otra FUNCIONANDO ... Eso si que debe impresionar. Puede Vd. pixelar las partes sensibles, si es necesario.
> 
> Yo me apaño con una de 17, otra de 19 y el aifón.



Sr. Pollastre abriendo cortos en 3, 2, 1....





Sr. Pollastre reprimiendo a Mandrilator después de verse enmandrilado por fuego enemigo.


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Estaría bien tener un insider del foro :fiufiu:
> 
> CNMV:Convocatorias con plazo de admisión de solicitudes abierto



Tengo un amiguete, abogau, que tiene intenciones al Dpto. Jurídico... ya veremos... :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Rebaja rating, noticia que podria dar lugar a esa bajada que se espera, y aun asi, de momento sigue Ibex en verde?
> Rebaja a no se cuantos bancos y de los gordos, o por lo menos los ponen en vigilancia negativa, y aun asi Ibex en verde?
> Esto cada dia tiene, para mi, aunque ya se que lo habeis explicado mil veces, menos sentido.
> Ya no se si quieren atrapar a los que tenian dinero, y pillarlos y dejarlos ahi, o si es que nos mienten todas las noticias, o si es que las empresas valen lo que cotizan, o no se nada de nada.
> ...



Pst, pst, que ya estaba descontado...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

Me están alegrando la mañana con las pantallas del señor Pollastre.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Rebaja rating, noticia que podria dar lugar a esa bajada que se espera, y aun asi, de momento sigue Ibex en verde?
> Rebaja a no se cuantos bancos y de los gordos, o por lo menos los ponen en vigilancia negativa, y aun asi Ibex en verde?
> Esto cada dia tiene, para mi, aunque ya se que lo habeis explicado mil veces, menos sentido.
> Ya no se si quieren atrapar a los que tenian dinero, y pillarlos y dejarlos ahi, o si es que nos mienten todas las noticias, o si es que las empresas valen lo que cotizan, o no se nada de nada.
> ...



Sólo un apunte. Esta subida del IBEX, no lo es tal. Llevamos muchos días encallados en los mismos niveles, pero nos da la sensación de que seguimos subiendo, con ese miedo de perder el tren. Mala señal.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Señores, ya se acerca la Navidad... y a los que nos hemos portado "bien", algunos regalos nos llegan con adelanto.
> 
> Además, hace tiempo que algún forero cuyo nick no recuerdo me pidió alguna "afoto" del trading desk que estaba montando en la oficina nueva, le dije que así sería... y un trader honesto como (ejem) yo, sólo tiene una palabra que dar :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Muy elegante. Espero que los medios no le hagan tomar más riesgos de los habituales.

¿Esa mesa aguanta las seis pantallas con total seguridad? A ver si se van a venir todos los índice abajo y se parte...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Dentro en Totalfina en 36,85, con 1.000 rítulos. Veamos si mantiene su subida porque si el Stoxx acompaña, creo que ha roto para bien resistencia, si novenderé en 36,60... Es lo malo de tener 30 operaciones sin comisión hasta mediados de noviembre...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Daxie, último techo absoluto en 6019. _Use at your own risk_.



Habla usted de futuro o contado?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

¿Habéis visto como anda TRE? Está más verde que Hulk con esteroides :8:

27,00€ +6,93%


PD: Y ahora 27,28 +8,04%...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto como anda TRE? Está más verde que Hulk con esteroides :8:
> 
> 27,00€ +6,93%


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (14 Oct 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Muy elegante. Espero que los medios no le hagan tomar más riesgos de los habituales.
> 
> ¿Esa mesa aguanta las seis pantallas con total seguridad? A ver si se van a venir todos los índice abajo y se parte...



eso mismo estaba pensando yo, esa mesa tiene un riesgo alto de sufrir una fluctuacion....


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias por el gráfico Claca. Queda muy claro. Veremos dónde acaba, pero si alcanzase los 19,6 o así habría que posicionarse. Me lo apunto!



Yo todavía no la recomendaría, ni aunque alcanzase ese nivel. Si realmente te interesa, puedo intentar echarle un ojo de vez en cuando y cuando vea algo que ofrezca mayores garantías, te lo comento.

Esta está como TRE, todo el mundo muy pendiente de ella. Primera asustará y luego, cuando el susto nos haya matado los nervios, aburrirá. Entonces, pasado un tiempo cuando nadie se lo espere, la PEPOOOOOOOONADA.


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

Sr. Pollastre... Yo de mayor quiero una como esas... :baba:

aunque sólo sea pa la contabilidad... :XX:

Además ahora las pantallas no salen tanta pasta ¿no? Supongo que el coste estará en las gráficas que soporte los 6 monitores.

Pero... ¿¿está usted seguro de que esa mesa es la más apropiada??

Supongo que en parte son mis propios pre-juicios (una mesa de caballete, aunque sea figurado, no me pega en una oficina), pero me da una sensación de fragilidad importante... a ver si al primer estornudo....


Por cierto leo a Cárpatos decir que 2/5 de los hedge están en pérdidas... y soy feliz... no por ellos, que no les deseo mal (bueno...un poco, sí...) sino por mí... Yo nunca ganaré 5 cifras un día, porque tampoco puedo permitirme el perderlas, pero saber que ganas donde otros mucho más preparados palman... eso, Mastercard.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto como anda TRE? Está más verde que Hulk con esteroides :8:
> 
> 27,00€ +6,93%
> 
> ...



¿Otro contrato?


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Habla usted de futuro o contado?



En esta ocasión es para el futuro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto como anda TRE? Está más verde que Hulk con esteroides :8:
> 
> 27,00€ +6,93%
> 
> ...



Vaya brutalidad, espero que nadie estuviese corto...


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto como anda TRE? Está más verde que Hulk con esteroides :8:
> 
> 27,00€ +6,93%
> 
> ...



Pues hace unos días lo comenté, objetivo en 26,80. Ahora bien, el tema serio está en los 28,50, así que, de momento, pese a la espactacularidad del rebote, canto de sirenas.


----------



## univac (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto como anda TRE? Está más verde que Hulk con esteroides :8:
> 
> 27,00€ +6,93%
> 
> ...



8.5% ya....creo que se ha saltado la resistencia de 26.8 que marco Claca


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

Esos 9000miles más duros que el turrón de Alicante.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

Hombre, por fragilidad no es: los caballetes son de acero (quizás no se aprecia bien en las fotos), y están ligeramente en "V", de tal forma que están más juntos en la parte que soporta el peso de los monitores. Esto ayuda a que el cristal no sufra y tal.

Por otra parte el cristal es de 12mm, creo que más que suficiente.

Ahora bien, despues entramos en los gustos visilleros de cada uno, y eso es ya territorio de minas: en concreto, lo que yo ando preparando es una oficina estilo "Industrial Tech", no es nada convencional lo que voy a montar: eso incluye mesas de acero pulido/sin pulir, mamparas con marcos/bordes en el mismo material, etc. etc.

No llegará tan lejos como para ser una oficina estilo Blade Runner (con flexos de neón chisporroteando y tal), pero vamos, creo que me han entendido.

Hoygan, reclamo mi derecho a ejercer de decorador visillero con mi propia oficina :XX:



atman dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre... Yo de mayor quiero una como esas... :baba:
> 
> aunque sólo sea pa la contabilidad... :XX:
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo todavía no la recomendaría, ni aunque alcanzase ese nivel. Si realmente te interesa, puedo intentar echarle un ojo de vez en cuando y cuando vea algo que ofrezca mayores garantías, te lo comento.
> 
> Esta está como TRE, todo el mundo muy pendiente de ella. Primera asustará y luego, cuando el susto nos haya matado los nervios, aburrirá. Entonces, pasado un tiempo cuando nadie se lo espere, la PEPOOOOOOOONADA.




Si no es molestia, por supuesto que me encantaría. Esas son las acciones que en algún momento van a dar un dinero espectacular.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Vaya brutalidad, espero que nadie estuviese corto...



Llevo días queriendo poner esto, entre su nick y sus TRE no lo puedo soportar ::

[YOUTUBE]WlBiLNN1NhQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

No sabía que Mr. Brightside llevase TRE. Creo que confunde foreros en pérdidas.


----------



## morgan (14 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo me pregunto, ¿Y cual es la del por*o? ::



Eso nos preguntamos todos. ::

Ya veo a pollastre que como suele cumplir los objetivos diarios pronto, pues se acabará aficionando al programa de Ana Rosa Quintana. Joder, poder ver telecinco, antena 3 y la sexta a la vez. El sueño de todo ser humano ::.


----------



## aksarben (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, por fragilidad no es: los caballetes son de acero (quizás no se aprecia bien en las fotos), y están ligeramente en "V", de tal forma que están más juntos en la parte que soporta el peso de los monitores. Esto ayuda a que el cristal no sufra y tal.



Tb me preocupaba ver tanto peso en ese cristal. Desde la experiencia le digo, va a terminar de ver dedazos en la mesa hasta los c*t*pl*n*s.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

Joder, va a haber que llamarla T-Rex.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Tb me preocupaba ver tanto peso en ese cristal. Desde la experiencia le digo, va a terminar de ver dedazos en la mesa hasta los c*t*pl*n*s.



Eso se puede solucionar con una pequña alfombrilla-hule-algo parecido que cubra la zona de uso habitual. Lo difícil será encontrar una que le encaje con la decoración.


----------



## morgan (14 Oct 2011)

En otro orden de cosas, vaya filfa de sesión. El cuerpo me dice de ponerme corto porque como dice claca parece haber más recorrido para abajo que para arriba.

Pero por una parte, no me puedo poner corto en los pequeños porque parecen con ganas de subir. Tampoco en los bancos porque no me dejan. 

A ver si llega alguna señal divina para hacer algo hoy . Si no, lo dejaré para el lunes.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Oct 2011)

.
QUE tierno, el hilo del Ibex de burbuja.info lleno de visilleras de facilísimo.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Eso se puede solucionar con una pequña alfombrilla-hule-algo parecido que cubra la zona de uso habitual. Lo difícil será encontrar una que le encaje con la decoración.




Arrghhhh... un hule? un HULE en el trading desk, en mi oficina de inspiración neopunk-industrial?

Son Uds. como bárbaros a las puertas de Roma :XX::XX:


----------



## oriolaka (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Basf y e.on son amiguitos? Es que quizá le compense el agravio por otra vía...



pues justo acabo de salirme de basf, desde 49,25.. creo que volvera a bajar (no por fundamentales sino pq es casi un 10% del DAX).. pero por contra me quedo en e.on, entre en los 13 como usted, buen consejo gracias :Aplauso:..

Y si, creo que son muy buenos amigos, las dos tienen a partes iguales junto con gazprom el gasoducto Nordstream (que emplea al ex-canciller schroeder), que va directo de russland a deutschland, sin pasar por paises intermediarios.. ademas la alternativa que evitaria rusia (nabucco) la acaban de retrasar a 2013 para el inicio de la construccion..


----------



## Yo2k1 (14 Oct 2011)

Si, una sesion que no dice nada.
Y yo que sigo esperando a ver si baja Santander, para hacer la primera compra, que me habeis animado, y nada, baja, sube, baja, sube, no hace nada.
Y ahora lo veo, alto, claro que, vete a saber, cuando este a 9 ahora parecera poco, y si llega a los 4 de Zuloman, ahora parecera altisimo, es lo de siempre


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> ¿Otro contrato?



Pues ni idea, además ghkghk me ha echado de la oficina dándome con la puerta en las narices, así que no sé que está tramando T-REx  (Me ha gustado la propuesta de nombre)



Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Eso se puede solucionar con una pequña alfombrilla-hule-algo parecido que cubra la zona de uso habitual. Lo difícil será encontrar una que le encaje con la decoración.



Ya puestos algo de ganchillo que queda más mono y seguro que le hace juego con los visillos )


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sabía que Mr. Brightside llevase TRE. Creo que confunde foreros en pérdidas.



No llevo TRE, sería lo que ma faltaba.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> 8.5% ya....creo que se ha saltado la resistencia de 26.8 que marco Claca



Objetivo, ojo, que no resistencia. Siempre voy de menos a más, así que para mí ese era el nivel mínimo a alcanzar. De momento nada destacable


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Arrghhhh... un hule? un HULE en el trading desk, en mi oficina de inspiración neopunk-industrial?
> 
> Son Uds. como bárbaros a las puertas de Roma :XX::XX:



Más neo-punk industrial que el plástico!


----------



## Nico (14 Oct 2011)

Otro que se anota con las dudas sobre las capacidades de la mesa para hacerse cargo del peso de las pantallas.

El día que Pollastre se levante de apuro de su trono y se le ocurra rozar la mesa (no veo pegados los caballetes al vidrio), el mismo se desbalanceará y allí saldrán las pantallas y toda la superficie -si es que no se fractura en el movimiento-.

No ha pensado en algo más sólido y confiable Maese ?

Nos daría pena quedarnos sin el equipamiento antes de haber podido ver algo de porno duro en esas pantallas.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo todavía no la recomendaría, ni aunque alcanzase ese nivel. Si realmente te interesa, puedo intentar echarle un ojo de vez en cuando y cuando vea algo que ofrezca mayores garantías, te lo comento.
> 
> Esta está como TRE, todo el mundo muy pendiente de ella. Primera asustará y luego, cuando el susto nos haya matado los nervios, aburrirá. Entonces, pasado un tiempo cuando nadie se lo espere, la PEPOOOOOOOONADA.









Qué gran tipo, y qué juego daría en todas las fiestas si se acostumbrase a confirmar previamente su asistencia.


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

aksarben dijo:


> Tb me preocupaba ver tanto peso en ese cristal. Desde la experiencia le digo, va a terminar de ver dedazos en la mesa hasta los c*t*pl*n*s.



Hoy en día ya hay cristales con tratamientos especiales que reducen las huellas.

Señor Pollastre, creo que no nos hacemos a la idea del tamaño de la mesa. Debe ser más grande de lo que parece (igual que las pantallas) y entonces el cristal parece propocionalmente fino. Esos 12mm.... no están mal. Pero no sé el peso ni la tensión que pueden soportar. Como ya está hecho, se me ocurre que una buena idea sería colocar entre las patas de los sargentos unos tacos o chapas de mayor tamaño, de manera que las tensiones se repartan en una mayor superficie del cristal. Para no romper la estética pueden ser unas simples placas de acero que seguramente le puede conseguir el mismo que le vendiera la mesa...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Ustedes debatan, que Totalfina está ya en 37,15... sin que nadie me haya dado su opinión todavía.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ustedes debatan, que Totalfina está ya en 37,15... sin que nadie me haya dado su opinión todavía.



.
ME parto con este hilo ... No creo que haya un sitio mejor en el que te ayuden a ganar dinero y encima te descojones.

ghkghk, yo es que ya estoy cerrado.


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

Volviendo al tema... el overnight thel SP... va a por el doble techo... y me tiene más inquieto que novicia en casa de putas... ¿creen que llegaremos antes de la aperturaaaaa???

Preguntado de otra manera ¿ven al DAX buscando los máximos de ayer?


----------



## univac (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Objetivo, ojo, que no resistencia. Siempre voy de menos a más, así que para mí ese era el nivel mínimo a alcanzar. De momento nada destacable



Gracias por la puntualizacion, si hablamos de objetivo, significa que puede seguir subiendo sin problemas y que no se espera un giro de tendencia como pasa con una resistencia?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Volviendo al tema... el overnight thel SP... va a por el doble techo... y me tiene más inquieto que novicia en casa de putas... ¿creen que llegaremos antes de la aperturaaaaa???
> 
> Preguntado de otra manera ¿ven al DAX buscando los máximos de ayer?



Por ir aprendiendo algo... Si se alcanza el doble techo en los futuros del SP, y luego bajan, ¿se alcanzaría durante la sesión?

Del DAX dijo el Sr. pollastre algo más atrás que "at your own risk": techo absoluto en 6019. ( Aquí )


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Gracias por la puntualizacion, si hablamos de objetivo, significa que puede seguir subiendo sin problemas y que no se espera un giro de tendencia como pasa con una resistencia?



Correcto. Hay veces que ambas coinciden, pero no tiene por qué. Es lógico, por ejemplo, que si un objetivo queda en los 14,5 y la siguiente resistencia en los 14,85, el precio recorra ese extra para testearla aprovechando la inercia. Es muy importante no ser tampoco más papistas que el papa, el AT nos da referencias ante todo orientativas, aunque a menudo la precisión sea de cirujano , por lo que dejar escapar unos buenos beneficios porque el precio "se ha quedado a 5 puntos" sería un error de campeonato.

Y otra cosa, una resistencia lo es hasta que lo deja de serlo, me explico, en resistencia sólo debemos vender si el precio frena, no antes. Hay veces que el precio se acerca con tanta fuerza hacia el punto de venta que las papeletas pasan a estar en el lado largo, de hecho es así como suelen producirse las rupturas de niveles importantes, con mucha inercia previa. Por lo tanto, no siempre resistencia es igual a venta, como tampoco soporte a compra. El cómo llega el precio a un nivel dos dice tanto como el nivel en sí.


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

Normalmente, sí, pero no tiene por qué repetir en la sesión lo que ha hecho en el over. Hay todo un cuerpo estadístico al respecto de tdoas esas cosas... pero "suelen" hacerlo depender del GAP de apertura.


----------



## Nico (14 Oct 2011)

Bueno caballeros... cansado ya de retirar ganancias del SAN, cierro el chiringuito y me quedo con las acciones para cobrar el dividendo.

Fin de semana de golf y el lunes veremos si esto se despeña o, los dirigentes hacen su trabajo y podemos sentir la brisa de los índices subiendo presurosos en el rostro.

Salvo que consiga algun ratillo libre para el foro, de lo contrario nos veremos el lunes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Oct 2011)

Alguno de ustedes me habia preguntado que como veia a la niña de mis ojos, pues la veo con ojos de malvado especulador, ustedes ya me entienden.

He cerrado todas las posiciones del dax y eurostoxx50, que eran las DB, BMW y LVHM, ahora ya solo me queda algo de bolsa suiza y española, jazztel. Quiero ser como el señor Pollastre operar solo derivados sobre incides, me voy a comprarme unas pantallas de esas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2011)

Acabo de llegar de pasear con el peque y veo la mesa de pollastre... lo siento pero se me ha venido esto a la cabeza, y no se si lo soportaría... encima opera en DAX, jajajaja :XX:

Niño loco aleman mira la bolsa - YouTube

Saludos...


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

Soy nuevo en el foro. Que os parece Endesa, tambien estoy pensando en eon que tiene unos ratios de la leche lo unico que la cotización se me ha ido, a que precio veis entrada??

Ver archivo adjunto 44800


Esta en un canal alcista, estaba pensando una posible entrada en 17 pero me tira un poco para atrás que esta contatolada por italianos.

Ver archivo adjunto 44801


Tiene un deuda que para los tiempos que corren no esta mal

Ver archivo adjunto 44803


y un roa bastante bueno


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

Tecnicas reunidas se dispara mas de un 7 ante las buenas noticias de turquia - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

Ahí está.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno caballeros... cansado ya de retirar ganancias del SAN, cierro el chiringuito y me quedo con las acciones para cobrar el dividendo.
> 
> Fin de semana de golf y el lunes veremos si esto se despeña o, los dirigentes hacen su trabajo y podemos sentir la brisa de los índices subiendo presurosos en el rostro.
> 
> Salvo que consiga algun ratillo libre para el foro, de lo contrario nos veremos el lunes.



No se si habla en serio o es irónico. 

A ver cuando nos da un cursillo sobre SAN.


----------



## Jamóncontomate (14 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Soy nuevo en el foro. Que os parece Endesa, tambien estoy pensando en eon que tiene unos ratios de la leche lo unico que la cotización se me ha ido, a que precio veis entrada??
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 44800
> 
> ...



Yo no veo los archivos, no se los demás.


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

Jamóncontomate dijo:


> Yo no veo los archivos, no se los demás.



Como tengo que hacer para que vean los archivos adjuntos??


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

Es el gráfico del prorealtime.

ventas han pasado de 18000 30000
roa de 5'18% roe 18'76%
deuda del 58,8% sobre el activo
price to sales 0,6

La unica electrica que veo con ratios asi de buenos es eon lo unico que eon ya ha subido bastante y tiene un roa un poco bajo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Creo que hay una opción al subirlos para adjuntarlos al mensaje, sino lo consigues tendrás que subir los archivos a un servidor externo como imageshack o algo similar :ouch:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias a todos,
mi primera vez aunque les sigo desde el anonimato desde hace tiempo. No he podido resistirme más tiempo al hablar de Carrefour Sr. Claca y Sr. ghghgk donde estoy pilladete desde 36 y esperando que recupere ( 20% de cartera por lo que no tengo prisa).
Por otro lado me atrevo a lanzar una pregunta sobre el tema de cortos a ver si por favor alguién se dignara contestarme: estuve corto un par de veces con resultado positivo con ETF sobre el CAC40 ( BX4 de lyxor para ser exactos). 
¿Es legal o puedo esperar una llamada del Sr Smith cualquier dia? 
Gracias por contestar y sigan así. El hilo pasó por momentos muy preocupantes pero ahora esta revitalizado (supongo que por el guano).


----------



## univac (14 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Es el gráfico del prorealtime.
> 
> ventas han pasado de 18000 30000
> roa de 5'18% roe 18'76%
> ...



Si son imagenes, subelo a un imageshack o servicio similar y luego ones la url de las imagenes, la edicion del foro te permite adjuntar imagenes. Es lo mas practico.


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

Si no va esta lo dejo, es la cotización..


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> mi primera vez aunque les sigo desde el anonimato desde hace tiempo. No he podido resistirme más tiempo al hablar de Carrefour Sr. Claca y Sr. ghghgk donde estoy pilladete desde 36 y esperando que recupere ( 20% de cartera por lo que no tengo prisa).
> Por otro lado me atrevo a lanzar una pregunta sobre el tema de cortos a ver si por favor alguién se dignara contestarme: estuve corto un par de veces con resultado positivo con ETF sobre el CAC40 ( BX4 de lyxor para ser exactos).
> ¿Es legal o puedo esperar una llamada del Sr Smith cualquier dia?
> Gracias por contestar y sigan así. El hilo pasó por momentos muy preocupantes pero ahora esta revitalizado (supongo que por el guano).



No se fie del todo de mí, pero entiendo que no hay ningún problema.

Y si le permitió ponerse corto su broker, es porque era legal. No se preocupe.


----------



## univac (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No se fie del todo de mí, pero entiendo que no hay ningún problema.
> 
> Y si le permitió ponerse corto su broker, es porque era legal. No se preocupe.



Cuidao, que igmarkets me deja ponerme corto con CFDs en el ibex y se supone que no debo...


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, por fragilidad no es: los caballetes son de acero (quizás no se aprecia bien en las fotos), y están ligeramente en "V", de tal forma que están más juntos en la parte que soporta el peso de los monitores. Esto ayuda a que el cristal no sufra y tal.
> 
> Por otra parte el cristal es de 12mm, creo que más que suficiente.
> 
> ...



Como entendido del tema te recomiendo que desmontes ese tinglado o se te caera,aun siendo cristal templado le puede dar un "aire" por una diferencia de temperatura o por vibracion
No se quien te asesoro para hacer eso pero seguro que no es un profesional


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No se fie del todo de mí, pero entiendo que no hay ningún problema.
> 
> Y si le permitió ponerse corto su broker, es porque era legal. No se preocupe.




Gracias por responder. Es que no me fio nada de mi broker:: es una cajita catalana que empieza por Lalalala como la canción.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Acabo de llegar de pasear con el peque y veo la mesa de pollastre... lo siento pero se me ha venido esto a la cabeza, y no se si lo soportaría... encima opera en DAX, jajajaja :XX:
> 
> Niño loco aleman mira la bolsa - YouTube
> 
> Saludos...



Este video tiene casi 10 años y aún hoy cuando lo veo no puedo para de reir.


Btw, hay muchísimas versiones, pero realmente está jugando al Unreal 

Edit: SAN no sale de los 6.24-6,25, no sé si vender ya y a otra cosa ienso:

:cook:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Cuidao, que igmarkets me deja ponerme corto con CFDs en el ibex y se supone que no debo...



¿Pero esos CFDs son sobre empresas no financieras o sobre bancos y sobre el índice? ¿Has probado si te deja ponerte corto en MiniIBEX, por ejemplo?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Este video tiene casi 10 años y aún hoy cuando lo veo no puedo para de reir.
> 
> 
> Btw, hay muchísimas versiones, pero realmente está jugando al Unreal
> ...



Pregunte a Nico como lo hace, que según cuenta se hace rico con SAN.


----------



## univac (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Pero esos CFDs son sobre empresas no financieras o sobre bancos y sobre el índice? ¿Has probado si te deja ponerte corto en MiniIBEX, por ejemplo?



Sobre el indice y con minis tambien, con todo...me lo permite. Vamos, lo hice sin saber que no se podia 
Ahora ya me porto bien o


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

Por que a mi también me va lo duro y aun sabiendo como se las trae nuestro amigo botas he de reconocer que si un año no he tenido sus acciones no me tomo igual las uvas. Por eso os dejo dos videos


Intervención interrumpida por Emilio Botin a Antonio Panea en la Junta del Santander - YouTube


Intervención de Juan Manuel Moreno-Luque en Junta del Santander - YouTube

jojojo las juntas que vienen van a hacer historia....cuantas acciones son necesarias para acudir a la junta???

Si alguien se apunta, creo que puede ser un buen espectaculo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HsV2gSV9ro


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa, bienvenida.

Pollastre, yo también veo frágil ese cristal... un mal día de los de trinchera y bayoneta, puñetazo en la mesa y chiringuito a tomar por saco.

Ponzi, aquí somos varios "inversores a largo en SAN" que iremos a la JGA, estoy por organizar un paquete vacacional de viaje + alojamiento + asistencia a la junta + visita turística por Cantabria para los del hilo...


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Silenciosa, bienvenida.
> 
> Pollastre, yo también veo frágil ese cristal... un mal día de los de trinchera y bayoneta, puñetazo en la mesa y chiringuito a tomar por saco.
> 
> Ponzi, aquí somos varios "inversores a largo en SAN" que iremos a la JGA, estoy por organizar un paquete vacacional de viaje + alojamiento + asistencia a la junta + visita turística por Cantabria para los del hilo...



Si ese día no trabajo ..me apunto. Me metido en los requisitos y veo que no piden un num min de accs para asistir
Si no puedo ir si alguien quiere mis acciones le delego el voto aunque no tengo muchas por eso de que estoy convencido que algún día revientan. Yo conozco un poco aquello, soy de alli aunque vivo en Madrid


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pregunte a Nico como lo hace, que según cuenta se hace rico con SAN.



Fuera en 6.20. He palmado 1/3 de las comisiones.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

La locomotora no va cara al aire...


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fuera en 6.20. He palmado 1/3 de las comisiones.



Terminara en 6.30 cuando en la subasta entren los leoncios,ultimamente siempre funciona asi


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fuera en 6.20. He palmado 1/3 de las comisiones.



Juraría que el suelo del canal ese que se comentaba anda ahora mismo por 6,193-6,195 :ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Fuera en 6.20. He palmado 1/3 de las comisiones.



En terminos de pasta cuanto es,si se puede saber???


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Juraría que el suelo del canal ese que se comentaba anda ahora mismo por 6,193-6,195 :ouch:



Llevo un mes que es cerrar una posición y dispararse la cotización ::


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Silenciosa, bienvenida.
> 
> Pollastre, yo también veo frágil ese cristal... un mal día de los de trinchera y bayoneta, puñetazo en la mesa y chiringuito a tomar por saco.
> 
> Ponzi, aquí somos varios "inversores a largo en SAN" que iremos a la JGA, estoy por organizar un paquete vacacional de viaje + alojamiento + asistencia a la junta + visita turística por Cantabria para los del hilo...



Por sentimiento contrario está claro que ese cristal va a subir, digo, a resistir. Buena compra, pollastre, ni caso a lo que dice la gacelada.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos,
> mi primera vez aunque les sigo desde el anonimato desde hace tiempo. No he podido resistirme más tiempo al hablar de Carrefour Sr. Claca y Sr. ghghgk donde estoy pilladete desde 36 y esperando que recupere ( 20% de cartera por lo que no tengo prisa).
> Por otro lado me atrevo a lanzar una pregunta sobre el tema de cortos a ver si por favor alguién se dignara contestarme: estuve corto un par de veces con resultado positivo con ETF sobre el CAC40 ( BX4 de lyxor para ser exactos).
> ¿Es legal o puedo esperar una llamada del Sr Smith cualquier dia?
> Gracias por contestar y sigan así. El hilo pasó por momentos muy preocupantes pero ahora esta revitalizado (supongo que por el guano).



Bienvenido, ponte cómodo. 

En realidad este hilo tiene muchos más seguidores de lo que parece, creo que ha llegado la hora de negociar con Calopez un aumento de sueldo. ¿Dónde está nuestro sindicato? Comprando cochazos, como si lo viera


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Este video tiene casi 10 años y aún hoy cuando lo veo no puedo para de reir.
> 
> 
> Btw, hay muchísimas versiones, pero realmente está jugando al Unreal
> ...



siempre quise saber que demonios estaria toqueteando el niño para ponerse de tan mala leche.. Unreal? :XX: 
me recuerda a un imaginario boss del DB cuando le dicen que no puede ser que la deuda PIIGS no sufra quitas. 

el sp va a probar los 1210f de nuevo.. pero se ha quedado en los 9. Resistencia dibujada con los 2 maximos del dia..

edit: resistencia superada, a por los 1210.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como entendido del tema te recomiendo que desmontes ese tinglado o se te caera,aun siendo cristal templado le puede dar un "aire" por una diferencia de temperatura o por vibracion
> No se quien te asesoro para hacer eso pero seguro que no es un profesional



Yo, que lo he tocado con estas manitas que se han de comer los gusanos usanos, puedo decir que el tinglado parece sólido de veras. Otras dos personas que venían conmigo también dieron el OK (tras dudar inicialmente de que el cristal aguantaría, por cierto, debo decirlo también).

"Orabien", no soy de las personas que ignoran consejos de profesionales en sus propios campos: dígame, pues, si esta solución le parecería bien para que todos podamos dormir más tranquilos: llamo a la tienda, encargo un tercer caballete de acero idéntico a esos dos, y los pongo en forma de "U": dos a los lados en paralelo, y el tercero cerrando inferiormente la "U" en el extremo de la mesa que aguanta el peso de los monitores.

¿Más mejor?


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Nos has pillado Claca. Por cierto...







recomienda


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Oct 2011)

@Pollastre:

maese, los monitores, van los 6 conectados al mismo pc a una sola tarjeta grafica?

si puede extenderse en la config de las 6 pantallas se lo agradezco.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nos has pillado Claca. Por cierto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pfuá, un serie 1 pirulero tariro tarero....

Le encuentro hoy carente de ilusión, Sr. Ghkghk ::


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Pfuá, un serie 1 pirulero tariro tarero....
> 
> Le encuentro hoy carente de ilusión, Sr. Ghkghk ::




Pues llevo casi 500 eurillos buenos en Totalfina... ¿Cómo soy cuándo estoy feliz? 

¿Cuál es su coche ideal por 35.000 euros? Extiendo la pregunta al resto de foreros...


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> @Pollastre:
> 
> maese, los monitores, van los 6 conectados al mismo pc a una sola tarjeta grafica?
> 
> si puede extenderse en la config de las 6 pantallas se lo agradezco.




Sí, es una Radeon Eyefinity, con 6 salidas displayport. Los HP también aceptan displayport nativamente.

Al principio iba a hacerlo con un tri-SLI a dos monitores por tarjeta, pero finalmente me decidí por la solución eyefinity.

Desk extendido de 5760 x 3600; todo el sistema mío está diseñado en torno a ventanas de 1920x1200 (son 7 ahora mismo), así que va clavado a esta configuración (de hecho elegí esta configuración a propósito).


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues llevo casi 500 eurillos buenos en Totalfina... ¿Cómo soy cuándo estoy feliz?
> 
> ¿Cuál es su coche ideal por 35.000 euros? Extiendo la pregunta al resto de foreros...



Esa pregunta lleva trampa. Coche ideal por 35.000€, ¿en qué circunstancias?

Si tiene Ud. mujer y/o un niño, un 325i. No sé si llega con los 35.000, en cuyo caso bajaría a un 320d con gran dolor por mi parte (diesel = lerdo = muelte chinito )

Descarto el A4, jamás me gustó ese coche. Tarado de suspensiones hecho con gelatina, paso de curva inexistente, comportamiento dinámico nefasto.

Si es para mí sólo, para disfrutarlo, lo tengo claro: Mini Cooper S John Works Cabrio, 215cv.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues llevo casi 500 eurillos buenos en Totalfina... ¿Cómo soy cuándo estoy feliz?
> 
> ¿Cuál es su coche ideal por 35.000 euros? Extiendo la pregunta al resto de foreros...



Bmw m3 e92 de segunda mano (no soy millonario), cuando baje a ese precio.

Por cierto, hoy se presenta la nueva generación de la serie 3, creo.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo, que lo he tocado con estas manitas que se han de comer los gusanos usanos, puedo decir que el tinglado parece sólido de veras. Otras dos personas que venían conmigo también dieron el OK (tras dudar inicialmente de que el cristal aguantaría, por cierto, debo decirlo también).
> 
> "Orabien", no soy de las personas que ignoran consejos de profesionales en sus propios campos: dígame, pues, si esta solución le parecería bien para que todos podamos dormir más tranquilos: llamo a la tienda, encargo un tercer caballete de acero idéntico a esos dos, y los pongo en forma de "U": dos a los lados en paralelo, y el tercero cerrando inferiormente la "U" en el extremo de la mesa que aguanta el peso de los monitores.
> 
> ¿Más mejor?



El problema no son los caballetes ni si aguantara el vidrio,el problema es la tension constante ejercida sobre el vidrio,supongo que sera templado ,lo mejor es que fuera laminado.Pero intuyo que es un cristal corriente y tal,como el que se pone en las mesas de comedor 
Estas ejerciendo una presion y peso constante en una parte del cristal mientras que en las otras partes no,vigila los cambios bruscos de temperatura ,los movimientos y las vibraciones
No soy cristalero por cierto,pero algo se
Muchas veces los cristales simplemente se parten por la mitad,a eso se le llama "aire",en tu caso puede que no tengas problemas a corto pero algun dia llegaras por la mañana y te encontraras todo el tinglado en el suelo
Ademas ,el peso influye en que se curve ligeramente el cristal


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

¿Qué pantalla se asigna al hilo de Burbuja?


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esa pregunta lleva trampa. Coche ideal por 35.000€, ¿en qué circunstancias?
> 
> Si tiene Ud. mujer y/o un niño, un 325i. No sé si llega con los 35.000, en cuyo caso bajaría a un 320d con gran dolor por mi parte (diesel = lerdo = muelte chinito )
> 
> ...




32 años. Novia estable de 26. Si todo va bien, pudiera haber boda en 2 años e hijos en 3-4. Coche para mantener 5-6 años, esto es no cambiarse con el embarazo, pero no se necesita un tanque porque probablemente no llegue al segundo hijo...

Gasolina.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué pantalla se asigna al hilo de Burbuja?



Inferior izquierda, esa ya es un clásico.... no es la primera vez que trabajo en configuración hexa :


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (14 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El problema no son los caballetes ni si aguantara el vidrio,el problema es la tension constante ejercida sobre el vidrio,supongo que sera templado ,lo mejor es que fuera laminado.Pero intuyo que es un cristal corriente y tal,como el que se pone en las mesas de comedor
> Estas ejerciendo una presion y peso constante en una parte del cristal mientras que en las otras partes no,vigila los cambios bruscos de temperatura ,los movimientos y las vibraciones
> No soy cristalero por cierto,pero algo se
> Muchas veces los cristales simplemente se parten por la mitad,a eso se le llama "aire",en tu caso puede que no tengas problemas a corto pero algun dia llegaras por la mañana y te encontraras todo el tinglado en el suelo
> Ademas ,el peso influye en que se curve ligeramente el cristal



ni que decir del dia que se le ocurra espatarrar vaya usted a saber que preciosidad en medio de la mesa para disfrute personal.

estoy hablando de abrir el pc  (malpensados)

ahora en serio, yo no pondria todo eso en un escritorio de cristal, aunque ya sabe, es como las mujeres, cada uno escoje el nivel de riesgo que quiere correr en cada aventura.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 32 años. Novia estable de 26. Si todo va bien, pudiera haber boda en 2 años e hijos en 3-4. Coche para mantener 5-6 años, esto es no cambiarse con el embarazo, pero no se necesita un tanque porque probablemente no llegue al segundo hijo...
> 
> Gasolina.




Por ese precio y para mantener 5 años hasta que lleguen mayores problemas (hijos, perros, etc.) y disfrutar con su novia de viajes varios, le recomendaría que buscase, si fuera posible, un Boxter S de segunda mano. Yo fui afortunado propietario de uno durante 4 años (2001-2005), y hoyga, déjense de mandriladas, eso es un "driver's car" y lo demás son chorradas.

A mí me costo 70K€ en su día, y si hoy volviera a repetir la experiencia, sin duda buscaría uno de segunda mano (bien cuidado,eso sí): pagará la mitad, y disfrutará lo mismo.

pd: Asegúrese de que sea la versión "S", no la normal; la diferencia es abismal.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Señores, ya se acerca la Navidad... y a los que nos hemos portado "bien", algunos regalos nos llegan con adelanto.
> 
> Además, hace tiempo que algún forero cuyo nick no recuerdo me pidió alguna "afoto" del trading desk que estaba montando en la oficina nueva, le dije que así sería... y un trader honesto como (ejem) yo, sólo tiene una palabra que dar :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ...



perdone que le diga pero esos caballetes de shit me han matado....... yo le imaginaba en una mesa de caoba con un vaso de un gran licor o una cerveza de importacion y un buen puro impregnando el ambiente de la oficina........ y me encuentro un cristal mas fino que un folio y unos caballetes de obra reutilizados :XX: me acaba de matar la imagen q tenia de usted :XX:

los dibus de la warner nunca los entendi....... mira q disney es ñoño..... pero los de la warner me parecian idiotas.......... eso de q el coyote se mate la cabeza y no pille al correcaminos q solo sabe correr.......... es el triunfo de los ninis sobre lo hinjenieros ::

para silenciosa una cosa.......... si usted no es nordica no puede ponerse "ser de luz" pq nos llevaria a engaño 

para ghkghk........ los 35k deben ser en un coche de primera mano? a estrenar?


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

q ha pasado q todo ha pegado un brinco???????? vaya salto en el DAX


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ni que decir del dia que se le ocurra espatarrar vaya usted a saber que preciosidad en medio de la mesa para disfrute personal.
> 
> estoy hablando de abrir el pc  (malpensados)
> 
> ahora en serio, yo no pondria todo eso en un escritorio de cristal, aunque ya sabe, es como las mujeres, cada uno escoje el nivel de riesgo que quiere correr en cada aventura.



Bueno,si se cae el invento lo tomaremos como un dia de mala inversion y tal
¿Si quereis abrimos una porra para acertar el dia en que se le caiga el invento?
Empiezo yo
Calculo que en Diciembre,es mas propicio los cambios de temperatura en la habitacion


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Patapum pa'rriba :rolleye:


PD: Yo también voto por el 335i y a mayores por un serie 5 gasolina :baba:


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

Marditoh roedoh.... los caballetes de acero son muy "cool", muy "kirsch", muy.... bah, no sé qué voy a hacer con Uds. :XX:



pipoapipo dijo:


> perdone que le diga pero esos caballetes de shit me han matado....... yo le imaginaba en una mesa de caoba con un vaso de un gran licor o una cerveza de importacion y un buen puro impregnando el ambiente de la oficina........ y me encuentro un cristal mas fino que un folio y unos caballetes de obra reutilizados :XX: me acaba de matar la imagen q tenia de usted :XX:
> 
> los dibus de la warner nunca los entendi....... mira q disney es ñoño..... pero los de la warner me parecian idiotas.......... eso de q el coyote se mate la cabeza y no pille al correcaminos q solo sabe correr.......... es el triunfo de los ninis sobre lo hinjenieros ::
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para ghkghk........ los 35k deben ser en un coche de primera mano? a estrenar?




No necesariamente, pero sí que se pueda desgravar IVA.


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> q ha pasado q todo ha pegado un brinco???????? vaya salto en el DAX



Ha pasado que hemos visitado mis 6019, Sr. PPP.....


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ha pasado que hemos visitado mis 6019, Sr. PPP.....



pero es q entre el 992 y el 996 del dax hay un hueco en todos los minutajes......

ya ha salido la noticia titulada "la crisis es pasado" ?

hora de meterle corto con todo? :XX: al dax, of course

si si, caballetes shit cool ))

edito: no he conducido ninguno, pero nissan tiene unos deportivos q sobre el papel "se caga la perra"


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

De coches no soy un entendido pero me ha gusta el Z9 . Yo en SAN estaré aunque llegue a 3 me da igual no me quedare contento hasta que asista a una JGA, creo que mínimo la van a mantener hasta el lunes. menos mal que por lo menos con TEF recibo mas alegrias aver si empieza un poco el movimiento en SAN. Cuando vea a SAN en 8 si puedo abriré cortos


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> De coches no soy un entendido pero me ha gusta el Z9 . Yo en SAN estaré aunque llegue a 3 me da igual no me quedare contento hasta que asista a una JGA, creo que mínimo la van a mantener hasta el lunes. menos mal que por lo menos con TEF recibo mas alegrias aver si empieza un poco el movimiento en SAN.* Cuando vea a SAN en 8 si puedo abriré cortos*




Mejor destine el dinero a la universidad de los nietos mientras...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, Z9... ¿Se refiere a esto? Me da que saldrá (si sale) por más de 35.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Sí, es una Radeon Eyefinity, con 6 salidas displayport. Los HP también aceptan displayport nativamente.
> 
> Al principio iba a hacerlo con un tri-SLI a dos monitores por tarjeta, pero finalmente me decidí por la solución eyefinity.
> 
> Desk extendido de 5760 x 3600; todo el sistema mío está diseñado en torno a ventanas de 1920x1200 (son 7 ahora mismo), así que va clavado a esta configuración (de hecho elegí esta configuración a propósito).



Más gente como usted hace falta. Sabiendo reconocer una empresa con futuro y productos de calidad, que está a punto de dar el salto en su cotización :XX::XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> edito: no he conducido ninguno, pero nissan tiene unos deportivos q sobre el papel "se caga la perra"



De nissan no he conducido deportivos, pero tenga en cuenta que "el papel lo aguanta todo"


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Más gente como usted hace falta. Sabiendo reconocer una empresa con futuro y productos de calidad, que está a punto de dar el salto en su cotización :XX::XX:



Y dígame, ¿ en dónde anda Ud. pillado con AMD ? :XX:


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

Ya se que vale mas de 35 pero buff. A pesar de que me fió menos de la ingeniería financiera de los contables del san que de que vayan a llover cerdos, como vivimos en un sistema tan apalancado me parece igual de creible que llegue a 8 que a 4 simple inercia


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y dígame, ¿ en dónde anda Ud. pillado con AMD ? :XX:



[YOUTUBE]n-RIjAajcdE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

nissan deportivos - Buscar con Google

en lo q el niño no pegue el estiron aun tiene uso


----------



## The Hellion (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, Z9... ¿Se refiere a esto? Me da que saldrá (si sale) por más de 35.



Sinceramente, conozco más BMW, pero esto tiene buena pinta (y seguro que dentro de unos años la Sra. ghkghk le gustará más que el Boxter; a usted, seguro que no)







Aquí hay uno de año y medio por 30.000 más gastos: 

Vehículos de ocasión : Mercedes-Benz, E 350 AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo


----------



## MariscosRecio (14 Oct 2011)

Hoy os veo demasiado contentos, eso es bueno.........seguro que habéis ganado mucha pasta esta mañana!


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

solo 17000 km??esta bastante bien


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Hoy os veo demasiado contentos, eso es bueno.........seguro que habéis ganado mucha pasta esta mañana!



En positivo tras descontar las comisiones, que no es poco )


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Hoy os veo demasiado contentos, eso es bueno.........seguro que habéis ganado mucha pasta esta mañana!



Ganemos o perdamos, siempre tenemos hueco para una charla de coches. Es lo bueno de este hilo, que incluso cuando nos follan, encontramos refugio espiritual.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y dígame, ¿ en dónde anda Ud. pillado con AMD ? :XX:



No pregunte; Ben Graham, invertir en valor, nueva tecnología (Bulldozer) todavía no reconocida por el mercado, nuevo CEO, prometedor futuro, lanzamiento del producto inminente, estructura optimizada sin inmovilizado...

¿Qué más puede querer una gacela para creerse el rey de los analistas? Vamos, me sentía como DiCaprio en Titanic, en camino de la riqueza. 

Este gif recoge el lanzamiento del Bulldozer de marras y lo que me pasó a mí:







Lo que siguió lo dejo a su imaginación ::


----------



## pollastre (14 Oct 2011)

"Va bene", le comprendo, no es Ud. el único que ha tenido "incidentes de inversión" (vamos a llamarlos así) últimamente... yo mismo he tenido mis "fiestas" también, por desgracia; está siendo una época muy complicada para todo el mundo.



The Hellion dijo:


> No pregunte; Ben Graham, invertir en valor, nueva tecnología (Bulldozer) todavía no reconocida por el mercado, nuevo CEO, prometedor futuro, lanzamiento del producto inminente, estructura optimizada sin inmovilizado...
> 
> ¿Qué más puede querer una gacela para creerse el rey de los analistas? Vamos, me sentía como DiCaprio en Titanic, en camino de la riqueza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Caos (14 Oct 2011)

Que grandioso que es éste _"mercado"_, lo de los robots es la hostia. Ante el gap del DAX lo primero que hacen es subir otros mercados a toda hostia, aquello de _'averiguar el precio'_ o _'oferta y demanda'_ es muy anticuado, quedó para la posteridad. Luego vienen los 'flash-crash' como los del año pasado y se extrañan, pero si es de chiste 

Eso sí, el EUR/USD es un muro, y como eso es un muro y no sube más, lo demás acabará bajando (después de todo así lo dirán las maquinitas y sus correlaciones entre-mercados). EL SP500 ha probado y fallado la directriz inferior del anterior canal alcista, igual que durante las anteriores ocasiones desde Agosto, salvo hecho extraordinario intradía o durante el finde parece que hoy Viernes consolidaremos el top para cambiar de nuevo la tendencia.

A ver si es así y el Lunes podemos entrar de forma más seria, que los últimos días la cosa se ha limitado a pequeñas operaciones mañaneras, o sino al menos que rompa al alza de una vez.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

suerte ha tenido q no se le puso el bulldozer encima......


----------



## J-Z (14 Oct 2011)

Pero la caída fue con el hombro muy bien amortiguada, vamos que va a rebotar al alza en cuanto endereze el bulldozer 

BUY AMD!


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

es un sucesion HCHi (contra el suelo y tras varios metros de caida) muy clara 

hubiera sido mas claro el rebote si llega a ser hormigon, al ser mas visible la sangre


----------



## ponzi (14 Oct 2011)

Por cierto que os parece Endesa para una posible entrada??


----------



## MariscosRecio (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En positivo tras descontar las comisiones, que no es poco )



Me alegro!


----------



## MariscosRecio (14 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ganemos o perdamos, siempre tenemos hueco para una charla de coches. Es lo bueno de este hilo, que incluso cuando nos follan, encontramos refugio espiritual.




Y para las mujeres


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

sr. pollastre, se estan cepillando el techo de su niña......... le ha saltado alguna alerta? nos dejan caer o siguen percutiendo a los cortos?


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

Ayer dije que no estaría tranquilo con cortos en el SP hasta los 1220... bien... a la vista de cómo vamos... en 1220 tampoco estaré tranquilo. Mi impresión es que lleva bastante fuerza hacia arriba. Eso no quita para que no tengamos cierta resistencia para scalp pero... el objetivo está más allá de los 1220. Tal vez los 1228-1230.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Me están empezando a preocupar todos uds., les veo muy optimistas ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Saltó el SP (móvil) así que na, para las comisiones de hoy y las del lunes 

PD: Curioso que 3 operaciones con Gamesa me hayan dado más beneficios (y ya se vé cuantos que apenas me llegan para las comisiones  ) que veintipico con el SAN ::


----------



## J-Z (14 Oct 2011)

Sacyr +6% el motor del ibex ::

Arcelol casi +5% pobre brightside :S


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

me cagüen... tenía una orden de cortos que olvidé quitar y me acaba de saltar... voy a esperar un pelín, pero... más pienso pal broker.

En cima me voy a tener que marchar... si ejjjque....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Sacyr +6% el motor del ibex ::
> 
> Arcelol casi +5% pobre brightside :S



Que asco, que mal cuerpo.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Vamos Gandalf, resiste


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que asco, que mal cuerpo.



animo
Deberias operar en paralelo con otro forero, 2/3 operaciones en comun y una por libre


----------



## Antiparras (14 Oct 2011)

que le han dado de comer al EUR/USD?


----------



## atman (14 Oct 2011)

Antiparras dijo:


> que le han dado de comer al EUR/USD?



Mire a su alrededor... ¿qué cree que hacen ahí esas patatas panadera? ¿y esos pimientos del piquito asados? ¿y por qué cree que está usted en medio?


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

ahora o is a trap?


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Hace mucho tiempo que no vemos Niagaras


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

Señores, me juego algo a que el SAN, en su movimiento de cierre ya casi habitual, acaba verde o casi.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Que te apuestas a que sueltan algún bombazo de noticia después las 17,30h


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Oct 2011)

Vehículos de ocasión : MINI, John Cooper Works, CABRIO 211CV XÉNON NAVI CUERO HARMAN-KARDON AutoScout24 Anuncio del vehículo
Encontrado.

Continuo corto en sacyr, poco, pero corto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mi salida es 6,31.



Lástima R3, hubieses estado muy cerca, y tu entrada era magnífica en mínimos diarios y con tendencia alcista, pero pocas veces llegamos hasta el final de nuestros objetivos.

Aprovecho este post para enviar un saludo a muchos foreros que veo que no se pasan últimamente por el hilo: Barney, Benditaliquidez, Carvil, Creditopropulsado, Percebo, Don Pepito, Luca, Wataru_, Interesado, Chameleon, y muchos que me dejo en el tintero, pasaros de vez en cuando a decirnos un hola, para al menos ver que estáis bien!

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Es increible lo que está haciendo el cuidadata, como rota los valores que suben y bajan para no romper nada y mover el índice a su gusto, dando la sensación de alzas sostenidas cuando en realidad el movimiento es parecido a correr en una cinta con un poster de Pepon en la pared.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ahora o is a trap?









:XX:


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lástima R3, hubieses estado muy cerca, y tu entrada era magnífica en mínimos diarios y con tendencia alcista, pero pocas veces llegamos hasta el final de nuestros objetivos.
> 
> Aprovecho este post para enviar un saludo a muchos foreros que veo que no se pasan últimamente por el hilo: Barney, Benditaliquidez, Carvil, Creditopropulsado, Percebo, Don Pepito, Luca, Wataru_, Interesado, Chameleon, y muchos que me dejo en el tintero, pasaros de vez en cuando a decirnos un hola, para al menos ver que estáis bien!
> 
> Saludos...



Pues ya que estás, los papis podríais hacer una actualización sobre el estado de vuestros peques, que algunos andamos preocupados por nuestras pensiones


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues ya que estás, los papis podríais hacer una actualización sobre el estado de vuestros peques, que algunos andamos preocupados por nuestras pensiones



La semana que viene hace 4 meses, último peso 7,500kg, rubio, ojos azules y según el pediatra en breve se hace forero medio... :o

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Oct 2011)

:XX: :XX: asi asi todos que hay muchas pensiones que pagar.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Cárpatos se está empezando a poner nervioso...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Para los que seguís IBE:



> MADRID, 14 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- El Banco Europeo de Inversiones (BEI) ha concedido un préstamo de 200 millones de euros a Iberdrola para financiar parte de su programa de investigación, desarrollo e innovación. La vicepresidenta del BEI, Magdalena Álvarez Arza, y el presidente de Iberdrola, Ignacio ******* Galán, han firmado esta mañana en Madrid el correspondiente contrato de financiación.




PD: No entiendo por qué el foro censura a los "Á l v a r e z"... :ouch: (Creo que también pasaba con los S á n c h e z )
PD2: Se me fue la pinza, sólo está censurado el S á n c h e z, que Álvarez ya veo que sí que sale :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La semana que viene hace 4 meses, último peso 7,500kg, rubio, ojos azules y según el pediatra en breve se hace forero medio... :o
> 
> Saludos...



OMG, que grande.
pecatita cumplió ya los 4 meses la semana pasada, peso 6,650, no sé de qué color tiene el pelo porque casi no tiene todavía... ah, y menudo carácter tiene la niña, ha aprendido a gritar y como se pone cuando algo no le gusta... Yo creo que apunta maneras para leoncia.


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Por cierto que os parece Endesa para una posible entrada??



Endesa me dió mis primeros beneficios en bolsa: 230 euros.

:´(

Me emociono pensando lo feliz que me sentí¡


----------



## Misterio (14 Oct 2011)

No se que hacer la verdad, tengo beneficios de mas de 500 leuros con las telefonicas, eso ya supera al dividendo que me iban a dar, y la verdad es entrar y salir de los 9000 se me asemeja demasiado a cuando estaba el índice a punto de pasar los 11.000. Se que técnicamente no tiene sentido lo que estoy diciendo por los gráficos que veo que habéis colgado estos días atrás.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Voy a hacer un off-topic típico del hilo. Hace un tiempo que en las horas muertas estoy desarrollando un jueguecito simpático con motivo del foro. No sé si verá la luz, porque el proyecto es colosal -y todavía no tengo claro si lo hago épico, o megaépico-, pero aprovecho y cuelgo una de las cartas:


----------



## eruique (14 Oct 2011)

Claca ,me gustaria si pudieras darme tu opinion de Abertis,las llevo desde 10,40 y me pongo nerviosa pensando que de repente van a caer otra vez, es asombrosa mi psicología de gacela garrapata, de como aguanto las perdidas en las pilladas y que poco los beneficios, tambien ire a la Junta de San por muchos años...
Gracias a todos ,por vuestro humor, aportes y enseñanzas


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Han metido un barrilazo deluxe en el SP. 

A ver donde nos manda, pero va a ser gordo.

Saquen los rosarios.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Los viernes nos sabotean...


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

eruique dijo:


> Claca ,me gustaria si pudieras darme tu opinion de Abertis,las llevo desde 10,40 y me pongo nerviosa pensando que de repente van a caer otra vez, es asombrosa mi psicología de gacela garrapata, de como aguanto las perdidas en las pilladas y que poco los beneficios, tambien ire a la Junta de San por muchos años...
> Gracias a todos ,por vuestro humor, aportes y enseñanzas



Calopez hijo de Satán, un post tochaco a la mierda por culpa de tu server.

Lo segundo, aunque mucho más importante, bienvenida al club. Ya verás como leerlo es divertido, pero escribir en este hilo tiene un no sé qué especial, tal vez sea el equipo de monitorización de Hacienda. A saber... 

Dicho esto, al tema:







Has comprado justo donde tocaba, así que sólo queda felicitarte. Lo que tenemos ahora son dos impulsos terminados dentro de un canal hasta el 61% fibo del movimiento bajista. A corto plazo el precio se apoya en la directriz que servía de techo del expansivo azul, pero vemos que junto con las divergencias está desarrollando un HCH, figura de vuelta, de muy corto plazo, que de activarse rompería varios soportes y arrojaría una proyección sobre la línea de tendencia del movimiento anterior. Asi que, básicamente, ahora pueden pasar dos cosas:

El precio supera máximos, rompe el canal y va directo al objetivo señalado en azul, o bien, y en mi opinión la más probable, se toma un descanso, recorta hasta hacer un pull-back a la directriz bajista cumpliendo con el HCH (señalada la proyección con la línea discontinua negra y el rectángulo rosa) y luego vuelve a la carga.

La cuestión se resume en situar un stop de muy corto plazo para protegerte del posible 3% o 4% de recorte y esperar para volver a entrar, o poner un profit mucho más abajo, en un punto estratégico que asegure seguir en tendencia a costa, claro está, de si falla reducir sensiblemente los beneficios. 

Sé que es un gráfico un tanto difícil de interpretar, pero he intentado hacerlo lo más comprensible posible. Si algo no te queda claro, no dudes en preguntar.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Lo de Credito Propulsado es extraño... Cuando empecé aquí me dio un montón de buenos consejos, y participaba mucho. Igual que Luca Cadalora. Me resulta curioso pensar en las vidas de las personas con las que en cierto modo compartes un espacio, unas horas... Y de repente desaparecen. A veces será por una malísima inversión que les hace prohibirse a si mismos tener relación con este mundillo, otras una situación personal o mismamente una depresión, no quiero ni imaginarme que haya podido pasar lo del queridísimo ALKJ (DEP)...

No sé, es curioso, personas con las que compartes horas y horas de una forma especial, en cierto modo hermosa... y se van para ¿no volver? Espero que no.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Señores, me juego algo a que el SAN, en su movimiento de cierre ya casi habitual, acaba verde o casi.



sin comentarios


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de Credito Propulsado es extraño... Cuando empecé aquí me dio un montón de buenos consejos, y participaba mucho. Igual que Luca Cadalora. Me resulta curioso pensar en las vidas de las personas con las que en cierto modo compartes un espacio, unas horas... Y de repente desaparecen. A veces será por una malísima inversión que les hace prohibirse a si mismos tener relación con este mundillo, otras una situación personal o mismamente una depresión, no quiero ni imaginarme que haya podido pasar lo del queridísimo ALKJ (DEP)...
> 
> No sé, es curioso, personas con las que compartes horas y horas de una forma especial, en cierto modo hermosa... y se van para ¿no volver? Espero que no.



Qué bonito.

¿Nos puedes contar más sobre esa gente a los nuevos?


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

Una pregunta
¿El lunes saldra el SAN con 6,23 como ha cerrado o le descontaran a esa cantidad los 0.126 del dividendo/accion?


----------



## Silenciosa (14 Oct 2011)

Pregunta para los guruses del hilo, ¿cómo arrancarémos el lunes?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una pregunta
> ¿El lunes saldra el SAN con 6,23 como ha cerrado o le descontaran a esa cantidad los 0.126 del dividendo/accion?



Lo descuentan. Aunque también afectará la subasta de inicio...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pregunta para los guruses del hilo, ¿cómo arrancarémos el lunes?





Obviamente cuando hablas de gurús no me puedo sentir aludido, pero te doy la respuesta sensata... Si de un día a otro es complicadísimo, de viernes a lunes es cara o cruz.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo descuentan. Aunque también afectará la subasta de inicio...



Luego empezara con 6.104 el lunes
Ya tienes un corto seguro8:


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Qué bonito.
> 
> ¿Nos puedes contar más sobre esa gente a los nuevos?




No sé, gente muy maja, que estaba aquí en el día a día y que, al menos que yo sepa, se fueron para no volver. 

ALKJ era un gran forero del foro, no de este hilo en concreto, que creo que falleció haciendo senderismo o similar. Por lo que le leías era bueno y listo. Un tipo fabuloso.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Hoy tengo la creencia que va a haber un movimiento pa cagarse. Como siempre lo dejarán para la última hora.


----------



## pipoapipo (14 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Pregunta para los guruses del hilo, ¿cómo arrancarémos el lunes?



las prisas no son buenas.......... no han acabado la sesion los gUSAnos y ya quieres saber q pasara el lunes......... piano piano

pd. no me considero guru del foro, esos son claca, pollastre, mulder, etc

pd2. sip, hay gente q desaparece por sorpresa y es triste, pq les sientes cercanos y de repente dejas de saber, al menos sabemos q zuloman, LCAC, pecata minuta, rosonero, etc siguen bien........ ojala los q dejaron de aparecer por aqui, esten bien tb........... lo de ganar o perder en bolsa es lo de menos, al final es la salud lo mas importante (q le pregunten a steve jobs.....)


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo de Credito Propulsado es extraño... Cuando empecé aquí me dio un montón de buenos consejos, y participaba mucho. Igual que Luca Cadalora. Me resulta curioso pensar en las vidas de las personas con las que en cierto modo compartes un espacio, unas horas... Y de repente desaparecen. A veces será por una malísima inversión que les hace prohibirse a si mismos tener relación con este mundillo, otras una situación personal o mismamente una depresión, no quiero ni imaginarme que haya podido pasar lo del queridísimo ALKJ (DEP)...
> 
> No sé, es curioso, personas con las que compartes horas y horas de una forma especial, en cierto modo hermosa... y se van para ¿no volver? Espero que no.



Pues yo aun tengo cierto contacto con Crédito Propulsado y te aseguro que está vivito y coleando, lo que ocurre es que es joven, cuando aparecía por aquí era estudiante y ahora ya ha terminado y se puesto a trabajar, trabaja para una relativamente conocida red social sobre economía y bolsa española.

Parece que no le sobra tiempo para otra cosa, aunque ya hace una temporada que no charlo con el, no se en que andará ahora mismo exactamente.


----------



## @@strom (14 Oct 2011)

AAple y Amazón a punto de marcar nuevos máximos históricos en USA, que decir de IBM cotizando ahora mismo a 189,51$.
Nasdaq rocks!


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

CP o mixtables, como recordarán algunos, muy buen chaval. Me consta que sigue tan hiperactivo como siempre, dándole al tema económico sin tregua. Ojalá le vaya todo muy bien.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido distinta de las demás y parece que los leoncios ya empiezan a asomar la patita, teniendo en cuenta que se acerca la semana de vencimiento y comienzan a hacer de las suyas.

A pesar de todo el grueso del día ha sido gacelero y tirando el saldo a la baja pero las grandes órdenes del día, y entre estas incluyo algunas que no considero de leoncio pero que han destacado sobre el resto, han sido todas compradoras excepto un suceso extraño que ha sucedido esta tarde y al que le dedico dos párrafos para el solito.

Hacia las 15:00 y casi en máximos del día un leoncio ha comprado alrededor de 800 contratos, la compra se ha producido muy cerca de 8985, pero a las 16:30 se han vendido alrededor de 800 contratos de nuevo en un nivel muy cercano a 8960. Parece que tenemos a un leoncio haciendo cresting al más puro estilo gacela y al que la jugada le ha costado unos 2 millones de euros en minusvalías, casi nada :XX:

Aunque esto hay que tomárselo con prudencia porque en mi sistema no dispongo de datos exactos, la operación se ha producido pero podría haber sido una venta y luego una recompra, aunque tengo comprobado ya por diversas fuentes que el sistema es fiable (una de ellas fue un tipo que trabajaba en MEFF que merodeaba por este hilo hace un tiempo ), sin embargo con cosas como estas prefiero dudar un poco. En fin, tampoco es la primera vez que vemos a un leoncio visitado vilmente por el negro de zuloman, para que luego los perroflauters digan que estos siempre ganan :XX:

En subasta han vendido pero muy poca cosa, unos 30 contratos.

En resumen, parece que llega la semana de vencimientos y algunos empiezan a tomar posiciones, los tiburones medianos, esos que vemos por aquí todos los días, han estado acumulando posiciones y eso quiere decir que el lunes podríamos subir, sin embargo el precio ha quedado en un nivel muy dudoso y la subasta tampoco nos aclara nada.

Todo queda en el aire hasta el lunes, de momento.


----------



## Claca (14 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> La sesión de hoy ha sido distinta de las demás y parece que los leoncios ya empiezan a asomar la patita, teniendo en cuenta que se acerca la semana de vencimiento y comienzan a hacer de las suyas.
> 
> ...



Gracias, Mulder. Mi impresión siempre ha sido que, por lo general, los leoncios juegan a dos velocidades: carga intradía y tendencial. Con la primera realizan los pulls, falsas roturas y mandriladas varias, mientras que con la segunda afianzan posiciones. Si todos estos días han acumulado como dices, tampoco sería descabellado que durante un par de sesiones den un susto hasta niveles pre-ruptura para hacer saltar stops, acumular barato y seguir luego para arriba con más carga.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> La sesión de hoy ha sido distinta de las demás y parece que los leoncios ya empiezan a asomar la patita, teniendo en cuenta que se acerca la semana de vencimiento y comienzan a hacer de las suyas.
> 
> ...



¿sabes en que valores operaba el leoncio principalmente


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé, gente muy maja, que estaba aquí en el día a día y que, al menos que yo sepa, se fueron para no volver.
> 
> ALKJ era un gran forero del foro, no de este hilo en concreto, que creo que falleció haciendo senderismo o similar. Por lo que le leías era bueno y listo. Un tipo fabuloso.



Alberto fue un de los grandes del foro:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Ojalá esté bien allá donde se encuentre.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo aun tengo cierto contacto con Crédito Propulsado y *te aseguro que está vivito y coleando, lo *que ocurre es que es joven, cuando aparecía por aquí era estudiante y ahora ya ha terminado y se puesto a trabajar, trabaja para una relativamente conocida red social sobre economía y bolsa española.
> 
> Parece que no le sobra tiempo para otra cosa, aunque ya hace una temporada que no charlo con el, no se en que andará ahora mismo exactamente.




Hoyga, que no los daba a todos por muertos, imagino que la gente tendrá sus cositas!


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Gracias, Mulder. Mi impresión siempre ha sido que, por lo general, los leoncios juegan a dos velocidades: carga intradía y tendencial. Con la primera realizan los pulls, falsas roturas y mandriladas varias, mientras que con la segunda afianzan posiciones. Si todos estos días han acumulado como dices, tampoco sería descabellado que durante un par de sesiones den un susto hasta niveles pre-ruptura para hacer saltar stops, acumular barato y seguir luego para arriba con más carga.



En el Chulibex se ve menos, pero en el SP están repartiendo papel.


----------



## Mulder (14 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿sabes en que valores operaba el leoncio principalmente



¿en el futuro del Ibex grande? 

Es que no miro en ningún otro lado, no se si esa operación ha sido cobertura o especulativa, aunque por la rapidez de la entrada y la salida, además de que la semana que viene es vencimiento, me ha parecido más especulativa que otra cosa.


----------



## morgan (14 Oct 2011)

Hola. 

No he leído nada sobre el tema pero si ya habeis hablado de ello, perdonar, pero...

¿Que os parece sacyr en este momento?. Me parece que está a punto de caramelo para un corto. Me he quedado con las ganas de entrarle a 5,50 pero renta4 no me deja entrar con cfds a este valor. Pero ha cerrado a 5,43 y tiene pinta de que no irá más allá de 5,50.5,60. Aunque igual me equivoco. 

¿Pensais que a sacyr le queda más recorrido al alza?.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No he leído nada sobre el tema pero si ya habeis hablado de ello, perdonar, pero...
> 
> ...



Todos pensamos lo mismo,la cuerda del ahorcado es larga....
pero cuando se agote se frenara en seco y fin::
Eso es lo que nos gustaria saber


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Señores, me juego algo a que el SAN, en su movimiento de cierre ya casi habitual, acaba verde o casi.





VOTIN dijo:


> sin comentarios



¿Por qué si su apuesta era parecida?


VOTIN dijo:


> Terminara en 6.30 cuando en la subasta entren los leoncios,ultimamente siempre funciona asi



Le noto un pelín enganchao con Mr. Brightside, un cierto no se qué, una especie de...









VOTIN dijo:


> Una pregunta
> ¿El lunes saldra el SAN con 6,23 como ha cerrado o le descontaran a esa cantidad los 0.126 del dividendo/accion?



Lo descuentan antes de iniciar la subasta, así que puede pasar cualquier cosa y abrir a cualquier precio.


VOTIN dijo:


> Luego empezara con 6.104 el lunes
> Ya tienes un corto seguro8:



Ponerse en corto desde hoy (para pillar esa bajada) supone pagar el dividendo por cada acción (en descubierto) que se tenga, así que no se gana nada si abre sólo con el descuento del dividendo. (Y si termina abriendo plano encima se palma pasta nada más empezar  )


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

A igual que ayer, siguen las velas chungas en la banca y si este sector las subidas no son perdurables. Incluida la banca americana ...
Y el SP cada vez más cerca de la resistencia de 1230. No veo que la supere y lo consolide si la banca no se dá la vuelta.
Gatillo preparado.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Por qué si su apuesta era parecida?
> Le noto un pelín enganchao con Mr. Brightside, un cierto no se qué, una especie de...
> 
> 
> ...



¿apuesta?
¿que apuesta he hecho yo?lea bien,me he limitado a observar como han terminado las ultimas jornadas
Lo que pasa es que siempre que mr.brightside apuesta por algo que parece razonable sucede lo contrario,ya es casualidad
Todo ello sin animadversion para nadie
Es mas, he estado pensando en mandarle un private para jugar juntos a 2/3,pero todavia estoy muy verde en este mundillo del trading y quiero coger mas confianza


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A igual que ayer, siguen las velas chungas en la banca y si este sector las subidas no son perdurables. Incluida la banca americana ...
> Y el SP cada vez más cerca de la resistencia de 1230. No veo que la supere y lo consolide si la banca no se dá la vuelta.
> Gatillo preparado.



Janus, ¿cómo ves la pequeña distribución que están haciendo en el SP en estos niveles?

Lo único que no me gusta es el corte al alza que le han hecho al MACD en el rango de 2h.


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, ¿cómo ves la pequeña distribución que están haciendo en el SP en estos niveles?
> 
> Lo único que no me gusta es el corte al alza que le han hecho al MACD en el rango de 2h.



Lleva más de una hora subiendo y ahora le han dado un tirón / excitación. Estamos ya sobre los últimos 20 minutos (para mí donde se dan las mejores señales y se reparte la estopa en ambos sentidos). No me extrañaría que ahí lo den la vuelta .... yo estoy muy atento y con el cargador muy cargado preparado. Si veo señal, le meto 6 cortos grandes la DAX con stop ajustado. Seríán 150 pavos por pipo ,,,,,, a ver si se portan bien.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Cuidado estos últimos minutos


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lleva más de una hora subiendo y ahora le han dado un tirón / excitación. Estamos ya sobre los últimos 20 minutos (para mí donde se dan las mejores señales y se reparte la estopa en ambos sentidos). No me extrañaría que ahí lo den la vuelta .... yo estoy muy atento y con el cargador muy cargado preparado. Si veo señal, le meto 6 cortos grandes la DAX con stop ajustado. Seríán 150 pavos por pipo ,,,,,, a ver si se portan bien.



Cuidado porque es probable que lo estiren al alza y luego lo recorten.

La figura del SP tiene menos riesgo y volatilidad que la del DAX.

Suerte.

Esto no es un juego :no::no::no:


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)

Frenada en seco en toda regla


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado porque es probable que lo estiren al alza y luego lo recorten.
> 
> La figura del SP tiene menos riesgo y volatilidad que la del DAX.
> 
> Suerte.



Ya está, 12 pipos al bolsillo (sobre 1900 pavos). No quiero más. Ahora a observar porque puede haber otro trade, más suave que no lo quiero dárselo.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Oct 2011)




----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ya está, 12 pipos al bolsillo (sobre 1900 pavos). No quiero más. Ahora a observar porque puede haber otro trade, más suave que no lo quiero dárselo.



Yo la estiro un poco más.

Stop Loss en +650$.

A ver


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo la estiro un poco más.
> 
> Stop Loss en +650$.
> 
> A ver



su puta madre 

650$ a la cuenta. Me jode porque se podía ir mucho más abajo.


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo la estiro un poco más.
> 
> Stop Loss en +650$.
> 
> A ver



Se dió la vuelta!. Pudistes salir con beneficio?


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Se dió la vuelta!. Pudistes salir con beneficio?



Sí, con 650$.

Cuelgo el siguiente gráfico para que se vea la trascendencia de entrar en esta selva con SL y cuando estás en ganancia cubrirlas convenientemente.

No suelo mover el SL tan pronto pero en esta ocasión lo he hecho porque iba más cargado de lo habitual. Soy consciente de que he tenido un poco de fortuna.


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

Yo me pongo corto en SP. Veamos cómo se comporta ante la resistencia de 1230.


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Sí, con 650$.
> 
> Cuelgo el siguiente gráfico para que se vea la trascendencia de entrar en esta selva con SL y cuando estás en ganancia cubrirlas convenientemente.
> 
> No suelo mover el SL tan pronto pero en esta ocasión lo he hecho porque iba más cargado de lo habitual. Soy consciente de que he tenido un poco de fortuna.



Con ese beneficio, veo que puede haber ido perfectamente con 4-6 grandes del SP. A ver si usted va a ser leoncio .... lo digo porque me extrañaría por la austeridad de sus fotos y firmas.
Ya más en serio, enhorabuena por ese magnífico trade. No dirá que no le hemos cantado en directo!!!!:bla:


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo me pongo corto en SP. Veamos cómo se comporta ante la resistencia de 1230.



Es mejor esperar a la apertura del domingo por la noche.

En estos niveles y ante el finde, no ganas nada dejando la posición abierta (salvo que se desplome ahora hasta el fin de la sesión).

Suerte.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Con ese beneficio, veo que puede haber ido perfectamente con 4-6 grandes del SP. A ver si usted va a ser leoncio .... lo digo porque me extrañaría por la austeridad de sus fotos y firmas.
> Ya más en serio, enhorabuena por ese magnífico trade. No dirá que no le hemos cantado en directo!!!!:bla:



Soy mucho más humilde 

Trabajo con minis.


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> En el "descuento" hay más ventas de paquetes grandes que compras ienso: (en el SPY se han marcado una de 2 mill. USD por toda la cara lol) En fin, buen finde y a ver que depara el Lunes, menuda semanita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En cuanto la Merkel casque lo del macroplan de capitalización de la banca, se queda sin aire.


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

Veo un bajón de cotizaciones enorme. El catalizador es que este finde no hay noticias sobre el megaplan de recapitalización y "pillan" un robado de una orgía de la Merkel con Van Rompuy, la Bruni con Berlusconi y Sarkozy con la Salgado. Estaban haciendo un trenecito para celebrar que se creen que la economía europea no va a descarrilar.

Joder, de pensarlo me excito!!!!.


----------



## Janus (14 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> En el "descuento" hay más ventas de paquetes grandes que compras ienso: (en el SPY se han marcado una de 2 mill. USD por toda la cara lol) En fin, buen finde y a ver que depara el Lunes, menuda semanita.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta 1239. Si comienza a corregir (baja de 1222) le pongo en modo dinámico a 8 pipos de distancia.

Um, um ... esa última raya en minutos tanto para DAX y SP, algo querrá decir. Muy interesante, muy interesante .... El lunes, desarman la bolsa ...


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> En cuanto la Merkel casque lo del macroplan de capitalización de la banca, se queda sin aire.



no entiendo ............


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no entiendo ............



Una parte de la gasolina que ha hecho subir a las bolsas europeas han sido las filtraciones, siempre interesadas, de Merkel & Sarkozy.

Compra con el rumor y vende con la noticia.

Desde el punto de vista técnico, el cansancio de los índices es más que evidente aunque pueden estirarlo más todavía.


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lástima R3, hubieses estado muy cerca, y tu entrada era magnífica en mínimos diarios y con tendencia alcista, pero pocas veces llegamos hasta el final de nuestros objetivos.
> 
> Aprovecho este post para enviar un saludo a muchos foreros que veo que no se pasan últimamente por el hilo: Barney, Benditaliquidez, Carvil, Creditopropulsado, Percebo, Don Pepito, Luca, Wataru_, Interesado, Chameleon, y muchos que me dejo en el tintero, pasaros de vez en cuando a decirnos un hola, para al menos ver que estáis bien!
> 
> Saludos...



Tengo que hacer un pensamiento (traducción literal de una expresión catalana) y examinar bien mi operativa. No paro de comprar en mínimos diarios y no aguanto las posiciones por miedo a perder con lo que apenas saco rendimiento.
Mañana iré a comprar un libro de psicología de los que comentaba Pollastre y os seguiré leyendo porque aquí es donde más he aprendido con diferencia.

Yo también hecho de menos a todos los "viejos" foreros. Tal vez nos mintieron cuando dijeron salir de Ariad y ahora están en aquel yat* tantas veces posteado disfrutando las plusvalías? :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tengo que hacer un pensamiento (traducción literal de una expresión catalana) y examinar bien mi operativa. No paro de comprar en mínimos diarios y no aguanto las posiciones por miedo a perder con lo que apenas saco rendimiento.
> Mañana iré a comprar un libro de psicología de los que comentaba Pollastre y os seguiré leyendo porque aquí es donde más he aprendido con diferencia.
> 
> Yo también hecho de menos a todos los "viejos" foreros. Tal vez nos mintieron cuando dijeron salir de Ariad y ahora están en aquel yat* tantas veces posteado disfrutando las plusvalías? :rolleye:



Lástima que no las aguantamos en su día, caguen su puta madre.

Que jrande era Don Pepito, coño.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tengo que hacer un pensamiento (traducción literal de una expresión catalana) y examinar bien mi operativa. No paro de comprar en mínimos diarios y no aguanto las posiciones por miedo a perder con lo que apenas saco rendimiento.



He visto lo que ha pasado hoy con SAN y "tengo una pregunta para usted", ¿cual es el problema exáctamente? Quiero decir, ¿es como hoy, que vende al darse la vuelta hacia el mínimo poco después de comprar (para asegurarse no perder dinero, o muy poco) o ni siquiera se acerca al objetivo aunque no haya vuelta (para asegurar beneficio ante una posible vuelta)?



PD: Me solía pasar lo segundo, pero lo estoy remediando ahora que dispongo de stops móviles.


----------



## aksarben (15 Oct 2011)

DP se pasa alguna vez por el blog de Kuji, aunque está bastante desconectado. CP estaba liadísimo la última vez que contacté con él. Buena gente, sin duda. Se les echa de menos .


----------



## Hank Scorpio (15 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tengo que hacer un pensamiento (traducción literal de una expresión catalana) y examinar bien mi operativa. No paro de comprar en mínimos diarios y no aguanto las posiciones por miedo a perder con lo que apenas saco rendimiento.
> Mañana iré a comprar un libro de psicología de los que comentaba Pollastre y os seguiré leyendo porque aquí es donde más he aprendido con diferencia.
> 
> Yo también hecho de menos a todos los "viejos" foreros. Tal vez nos mintieron *cuando dijeron salir de Ariad y *ahora están en aquel yat* tantas veces posteado disfrutando las plusvalías? :rolleye:



Mira el gráfico....
Esta ya en 10$ y alcanzo 13.5$

Si no recuerdo mal se hablo aquí cuando rondaba 1$-2$


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> He visto lo que ha pasado hoy con SAN y "tengo una pregunta para usted", ¿cual es el problema exáctamente? Quiero decir, ¿es como hoy, que vende al darse la vuelta hacia el mínimo poco después de comprar (para asegurarse no perder dinero, o muy poco) o ni siquiera se acerca al objetivo aunque no haya vuelta (para asegurar beneficio ante una posible vuelta)?
> 
> 
> 
> PD: Me solía pasar lo segundo, pero lo estoy remediando ahora que dispongo de stops móviles.



Una vez llegó a 6.25 coloqué un stop mental por encima del precio de compra (6.18) para cubrir la operación. Viendo la caída preferí no arriesgar y vendí en 6.20 después de bajar a 6.195, desde ahí rebote a 6.30 que era el objetivo y otro día a cero tras entrar en mínimos.

Las comisiones que lo preguntaban esta tarde son las de Interdin para cfds: 

https://www.interdinfuturos.com/pop_cfds.asp


----------



## MariscosRecio (15 Oct 2011)

Enhorabuena a todos los que hayáis tenido beneficios hoy, sobre todo a Janus y Bertok he alucinado leyendo vuestros post, admiro vuestros conocimientos y valentía para operar con futuros del SP a 50 pavos por punto, soy yo con los miniibex y cuando llevo 30puntos arriba o abajo me tiemblan las piernas..... 

Espero algún día tener conocimientos y pasta para meterme en mini con el SP.

Una pregunta si me la permitís, cuando operáis con futuros supongo que las operaciones serán intradia y os metéis cuando veis la evolución de la tendencia o seguís las gráficas de días anteriores para decidir si entráis en corto o en largo? ( como veis son 3 preguntas en una) Gracias


----------



## Optimista bien informado (15 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> *Una vez llegó a 6.25 coloqué un stop mental por encima del precio de compra (6.18)* para cubrir la operación. Viendo la caída preferí no arriesgar y *vendí en 6.20 después de bajar a 6.195*, desde ahí rebote a 6.30 que era el objetivo y otro día a cero tras entrar en mínimos.



Pues como me reconozco en esa operativa me atrevo a afirmar que ahí está el fallo por no respetar el stop mental en 6,20. Y luego empezaste a rezar para que volviera a tocarlos cuando bajó de ahí, y "poder salir salvando los trastos" cuando retomara la subida ::

Como decía antes, eso es algo que estoy solucionando con los stops móviles, ¿has probado? Quizá te dejen fuera en la primera vuelta si ajustas demasiado, pero por lo menos te quitas el estrés de estar con el stop "mental" y el "mejor lo bajo un poco más y seguro que se gira" )


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Oct 2011)

El problema del stop físico es que te pueden hacer wash and go y se te queda cara de tonto. Si no es una caída muy vertical siempre te suele dar para salir en un pequeño rebote una vez superado el punto.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (15 Oct 2011)

Ya me hago cargo de que ninguna persona puede saber que es lo que sucederá el Lunes...
Por eso esta pregunta se la hago a Claca.
Pongo las cartas boca arriba y me descubro, esta es mi cartera:
150 acciones de TRE compradas a 31,80
500 de SAN a 7,20
500 de MTS a 10,50

A día de hoy he recuperado las cuantiosas perdidas que arrastraba ultimamente. Y es curioso, pero mientras perdia dinero estaba tranquilo. Ahora que empiezo a ganar es cuando me estoy poniendo nervioso.
Supongo que este tipo de desasosiegos son los que el leoncio pollastre anotará con celo en su cuaderno satánico, tratando de entender a las asustadizas gacelas. 

Que consejo se puede dar en funcion de cual debe ser el recorrido en el medio plazo del Ibex?
Aparte de la iluminación grafistica de Claca acepto gustoso las intervenciones del resto de foreros siempre y cuando no me pongan la foto del culo de un mandril ::
Yo tenía pensado tirar hasta los mencionados 9700 claquísticos´. Hago bien?

Darme argo payo!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (15 Oct 2011)

Qué cachondo el cuidador del SAN... :Aplauso: en viernes y antes de dar un dividendo lo "posa" en la directriz alcista...







Para los que comprásteis entre 6 y 8€ en julio/agosto, mirad lo que hicieron las manos fuertes y el volumen que le metieron...







Saludos...

Edit: R3, para mi lo único "malo" de tu operación, fue que si entraste porque tocaba una directriz alcista, te salieras sin haberla perdido. Cubrir las posiciones ganadoras para que NUNCA sean perdedoras, es una estrategia válida, simplemente en este caso, la R/r te era muy favorable. Suerte con la próxima!


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos los que hayáis tenido beneficios hoy, sobre todo a Janus y Bertok he alucinado leyendo vuestros post, admiro vuestros conocimientos y valentía para operar con futuros del SP a 50 pavos por punto, soy yo con los miniibex y cuando llevo 30puntos arriba o abajo me tiemblan las piernas.....
> 
> Espero algún día tener conocimientos y pasta para meterme en mini con el SP.
> 
> Una pregunta si me la permitís, cuando operáis con futuros supongo que las operaciones serán intradia y os metéis cuando veis la evolución de la tendencia o seguís las gráficas de días anteriores para decidir si entráis en corto o en largo? ( como veis son 3 preguntas en una) Gracias



Hamijo,

1. - El día fue bien pero la semana la terminé con pérdidas, atenuadas por la última operación pero pérdidas al fin y al cabo.

2. - El chulibex y sus minis son una mierda.

3. - Las tendencias las miro intradía o a lo sumo del día anterior. Son operaciones a muy corto plazo y las tendencias duran lo que duran, poco.

4. - El SP lleva muchas veces descargando en el entorno de 1220. En la sesión de ayer se escapó y parecía falso. Tras el tirón al alza, decidé ponerme corto al final de la segunda vela roja. Aunque haya ganado, no debí hacerlo porque reflexionando ahora en frío, la jugada que hice fue detectar el máximo y eso ha sido suerte (mal hecho por mi parte y seguro que estaba influenciado por las pérdidas semanales). El subconsciente me pudo.

Suerte.


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Ya me hago cargo de que ninguna persona puede saber que es lo que sucederá el Lunes...
> Por eso esta pregunta se la hago a Claca.
> Pongo las cartas boca arriba y me descubro, esta es mi cartera:
> 150 acciones de TRE compradas a 31,80
> ...



Alguien que a las seis de la mañana, un sábado, habla de bolsa, sin duda merece ser ayudado :XX:

Medio plazo, rapidito:

TRE:







Hasta los 33, lo tiene bastante complicado. La siguiente zona de resistencia son esos 28,50. Lo único bueno es que tiene pinta de estar saliendo de la estructura bajista que le daba verticalidad a las caídas, lo cual la dejaría bastante lateral hasta que lograse un suelo en condiciones, lo que no es impedimento para marcar nuevos mínimos en unos meses. 

SAN:







Los 7,30 podrían verse si se estira mucho en unas semanas, pero no está nada fácil y, personalmente, yo no esperaría que llegara ahí de momento. El segundo impulso sigue vivito y coleando, amenazando con perder los 5 euros y dar un susto a los accionistas que pretenden inflarse a canapés durante la junta.

MTS:







Ni el 38% fibo del último impulso, otra que no le queda poco ni nada. Es posible que en unas semanas se alcancen niveles cercanos a los 15,50, pero entonces ya estaría en zona de venta. Muy buena compra 

IBEX:

Este está bastante claro lo que está haciendo, casi me da vergüenza colgarlo, pero bueno, por ser tú:


...




...


----------



## The Hellion (15 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo,
> 
> Aunque haya ganado, no debí hacerlo porque reflexionando ahora en frío, la jugada que hice fue detectar el máximo y eso ha sido suerte (mal hecho por mi parte y seguro que estaba influenciado por las pérdidas semanales). El subconsciente me pudo.
> 
> Suerte.



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Esto es lo que me gusta de este hilo (obviamente, que la gente gane dinero, pero no me refiero a eso). 

De vez en cuando, los que saben reconocen que aunque se gane dinero con una operación, se ha hecho mal. Y viceversa, recuerdo una de pollastre diciendo que había palmado una pasta porque un disfuncional había circulado un rumor sin fundamento y el mercado se había puesto patas arriba. Había palmado un pastón, pero su operativa no era mala. 

Eso es lo que quiero llegar a controlar. Saber analizar a posteriori si lo que se ha hecho está bien o mal de acuerdo a tu operativa, con independencia de la pérdida o la ganancia. Al final, la supervivencia depende de ir haciendo las cosas bien, aunque, por supuesto, meter la pata y que te salga gratis (o que te salga a cuenta), siempre y cuando no te lo creas, es un puntazo. 

En mi opinión, es lo que diferencia a los que saben hacer algo de los que no, en el mundo profesional o en cualquier otro. Todos la cagamos, pero el que sabe, se da cuenta de por qué ha pasado, y sabe lo que tiene que hacer para corregirlo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Oct 2011)

Bon dia Claca,

En el SAN ¿Por qué consideras el mínimo del segundo impulso bajista en 4,783 y no el 61,8% en aproximadamente 5,518 que ya habría sido tocado?
Gracias


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Esto es lo que me gusta de este hilo (obviamente, que la gente gane dinero, pero no me refiero a eso).
> 
> ...



Eso se consigue haciendote un sistema de entradas y salidas (esto último es lo más complejo) que tome las decisiones por tí de forma automática. Si el sistema lo montas a partir de un ratio histórico de posiciones ganadoras / perdedoras y *lo respetas siempre*, en caso de palmar la culpa será del sistema :: pero te aseguro que es mucho más sano y óptimo que entrar / salir por impulsos.


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Bon dia Claca,
> 
> En el SAN ¿Por qué consideras el mínimo del segundo impulso bajista en 4,783 y no el 61,8% en aproximadamente 5,518 que ya habría sido tocado?
> Gracias



Bon dia

Porque el objetivo mínimo del segundo impulso corresponde a la proyección de la dimensión del primero desde que arranca en la directriz bajista, dando ese 4,80 aprox. Las otras líneas son soportes y resistencias horizontales y no tienen nada que ver con los impulsos aunque, lógicamente, algunos niveles coinciden. 

El por qué considero que el primero arranca ahí, eso ya es más discutible, porque a nivel técnico no es del todo correcto, porque el segundo violaría en un porcentaje majo el 61% del hipotético primero y es, por lo tanto, un planteamiento un pelín forzado.


----------



## The Replicant (15 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


>



sr claca, agradeceria una explicación más detallada de este gráfico ienso:

muchas gracias ::


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2011)

Mira, R3v3, un planteamiento más académico en el BBVA:







Curiosamente, o no, las proyecciones coinciden. ¡Qué cosas tiene el AT!

PD: No tiene por qué cumplir, ahora bien, que la estructura está ahí, eso es un hecho. Hasta que se anule ;-)


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bon dia
> 
> Porque el objetivo mínimo del segundo impulso corresponde a la proyección de la dimensión del primero desde que arranca en la directriz bajista, dando ese 4,80 aprox. Las otras líneas son soportes y resistencias horizontales y no tienen nada que ver con los impulsos aunque, lógicamente, algunos niveles coinciden.
> 
> El por qué considero que el primero arranca ahí, eso ya es más discutible, porque a nivel técnico no es del todo correcto, porque el segundo violaría en un porcentaje majo el 61% del hipotético primero y es, por lo tanto, un planteamiento un pelín forzado.



Gracias.

Yo pregunto desde la ignoracia. Veo que la proyección (recorrido) es idéntica en valor absoluto, pero teniendo en cuenta que el punto de partida del precio es diferente no entendía porque no coger el valor en porcentaje sobre el precio inicial para marcar el recorrido.
En resumen:
10,875-6,6974=4,1776 representando 6,6974 el 61,58%
8,9602-4,783=4,1772 representando 4,783 el 53,38%

No sé si estoy sumando churras con meninas :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr claca, agradeceria una explicación más detallada de este gráfico ienso:
> 
> muchas gracias ::



Creo que pone patadón pa arriba->patadón pa arriba->mandrilada supreme (la carita)


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Yo pregunto desde la ignoracia. Veo que la proyección (recorrido) es idéntica en valor absoluto, pero teniendo en cuenta que el punto de partida del precio es diferente no entendía porque no coger el valor en porcentaje sobre el precio inicial para marcar el recorrido.
> En resumen:
> ...



No, en realidad lo que dices es muy interesante, pero eso es de AT muy avanzando, y nos llevaría a hablar de distintas escalas (lineal vs logarítmica), en un debate en el cual no tengo nada que aportar más que desconocimiento. Personalmente en estos casos más que referencias absolutas me fijo en la estructura del precio, a ojo, mirando directrices, canales y figuras, para situarme. Lo encaja de forma más natural, es a lo que le doy validez, por mis cojones ::

En el caso del SAN, los 4,80 no son descabellados en absoluto y no creo que sea preciso darle muchas vueltas al asunto. Por el contrario, esa proyección en el BBVA sí podría plantearnos problemas sobre cómo aplicarla, pero como no es lo que contemplo ahora mismo, tampoco me preocupa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Oct 2011)

De acuerdo. Entendía más que se debería tratar de un modelo logarítmico porque hablamos de elasticidades y las variaciones son porcentajes.
La diferencia en el caso del SAN radica en que el mínimo ya se habría dado en los 5,5. El tiempo nos dirá de que modelo se trata


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2011)

Como el finde es para descansar, cuelgo estos gráficos y me olvido del tema hasta el lunes:

Yankilandia, los últimos gráfico que vengo colgando:













Tal vez no se aprecie muy bien, pero es un pull a la directriz perdida.


----------



## Claca (15 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> De acuerdo. Entendía más que se debería tratar de un modelo logarítmico porque hablamos de elasticidades y las variaciones son porcentajes.
> La diferencia en el caso del SAN radica en que el mínimo ya se habría dado en los 5,5. El tiempo nos dirá de que modelo se trata



Fíjate en un detalle, cuando se fija un objetivo por figura clásica (HCH, cuña, etc) normalmente no te plantearías estas cuestiones, cuando en realidad existen las mismas desviaciones sobre el precio, ¿por qué ahora sí? En serio, no te compliques la vida, es más efectivo tomar como referencia los valores absolutos; sólo en casos de movimientos extremos que se acerquen al 0 sale a cuenta pensar en ello (¡y se debería!).


----------



## Janus (15 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Enhorabuena a todos los que hayáis tenido beneficios hoy, sobre todo a Janus y Bertok he alucinado leyendo vuestros post, admiro vuestros conocimientos y valentía para operar con futuros del SP a 50 pavos por punto, soy yo con los miniibex y cuando llevo 30puntos arriba o abajo me tiemblan las piernas.....
> 
> Espero algún día tener conocimientos y pasta para meterme en mini con el SP.
> 
> Una pregunta si me la permitís, cuando operáis con futuros supongo que las operaciones serán intradia y os metéis cuando veis la evolución de la tendencia o seguís las gráficas de días anteriores para decidir si entráis en corto o en largo? ( como veis son 3 preguntas en una) Gracias



En el caso concreto de anoche, fué que (en mi humilde opinión) se calentaron los índices antes de los últimos veinte minutos. Era de esperar que hubiera gato encerrado ... y de ahí que en cuanto lo dieron la vuelta, yo entré. Afortunadamente, me salí con un objetivo escrupuloso. Tal es así, que minutos después le dieron un tirón que me hubiera eliminado totalmente en cuanto a beneficios. Este trade tiene connotaciones exclusivamente intradía.
Después me quedé abierto en el SP (en corto) con una connotación diaria ante la resistencia de 1230. Es un nivel en el que ya se estrelló dos veces, y considero que ahí hay mucho papel. Me parece claro pero como estas armas las carga el diablo, stop al canto por si pasa algo. Si la posición evoluciona a mi favor, iré bajando el stop con la evolución de la cotización. Así, hasta donde nos lleve.

Tenga paciencia y encuentre un buen sistema y un equilibrio mental que le asegure que una posición no arrasará su cartera. Una vez conseguido eso, es indiferente que adopte posiciones muy fuertes o no.


----------



## pollastre (15 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Esto es lo que me gusta de este hilo (obviamente, que la gente gane dinero, pero no me refiero a eso).
> 
> De vez en cuando, los que saben reconocen que aunque se gane dinero con una operación, se ha hecho mal. Y viceversa, recuerdo una de pollastre diciendo que había palmado una pasta porque un disfuncional había circulado un rumor sin fundamento y el mercado se había puesto patas arriba. Había palmado un pastón, pero su operativa no era mala.



Hum... sí sí, recuerdo such an [in]famous day; fue hace un par de semanas, creo. Me puse el traje de cuero nalguero, cogí la fusta, y no paraba de repetir aquello de "dame, dame en el culete!!" :XX:

Me costó otro día completo recuperar aquello...


pd: y ya no entro siquiera a recordar la monumental mofa, befa y escarnio a los que me sometió el Sr. Chinazo_Desmotivado.....


----------



## patilltoes (15 Oct 2011)

Empresa interesante, aun pequeña pero puede ser curioso:

Brewdog, cervecera rayante y cadena de tugurios:

Mas informacion:

Web de Brewdog
FAQ de la inversion
Folleto

Algunos de sus productos:





Sink the Bismarck (una cerveceria alemana habia hecho un producto con mas alcohol, poco le duro a la competencia)






Cualquier cosa que diga palidece frente a la imagen del producto.

PD: lo pongo aqui suponiendo que sea un sitio oportuno. Cerveza, acciones, digo yo que pegara


----------



## MariscosRecio (15 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo,
> 
> 1. - El día fue bien pero la semana la terminé con pérdidas, atenuadas por la última operación pero pérdidas al fin y al cabo.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu contestación Bertok. Te remito la mía.

1 -Siento lo de tus perdidas seguro que las recuperas la próxima semana.

2- Me gustaría saber tu opinión de porque los futuros del ibex son una mierda, ya que la valora muchísimo. Para mi de momento dado mi reducido capital para invertir y dado que esto en fase de aprendizaje gacelil creo que pueden 
servir.....


3- Yo intento averiguar la tendencia, ya con los pocos conocimientos que tengo y que estoy adquiriendo, creo que me la estoy jugando a cara o cruz. Siempre intento que sean operaciones intradia por lo que he leído aquí es de locos dejar posiciones abiertas y mas viendo la volatilidad del mercado. 

4- Eso me pasa a mi también dejarme llevar por las perdidas, creo que ese punto lo tienen casi todos los que invierten en bolsa..." salvo pollastre, que parece ser que controla muy bien los sentimientos"

5- Cuando tenga mas conocimientos y algo mas de capital lo intentare con el SP

Suerte a ti también amigo.


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias por tu contestación Bertok. Te remito la mía.
> 
> 1 -Siento lo de tus perdidas seguro que las recuperas la próxima semana.
> 
> ...



El chulibex se caracteriza por la manipulación de unas pocas manos y la deslealtad hacia el Análisis Técnico.

En europa prefiero mil veces el mini del DAX (5€/pipo en CFDs). Con mucho cuidado porque los movimientos son intensos.


----------



## MariscosRecio (15 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> En el caso concreto de anoche, fué que (en mi humilde opinión) se calentaron los índices antes de los últimos veinte minutos. Era de esperar que hubiera gato encerrado ... y de ahí que en cuanto lo dieron la vuelta, yo entré. Afortunadamente, me salí con un objetivo escrupuloso. Tal es así, que minutos después le dieron un tirón que me hubiera eliminado totalmente en cuanto a beneficios. Este trade tiene connotaciones exclusivamente intradía.
> Después me quedé abierto en el SP (en corto) con una connotación diaria ante la resistencia de 1230. Es un nivel en el que ya se estrelló dos veces, y considero que ahí hay mucho papel. Me parece claro pero como estas armas las carga el diablo, stop al canto por si pasa algo. Si la posición evoluciona a mi favor, iré bajando el stop con la evolución de la cotización. Así, hasta donde nos lleve.
> 
> Tenga paciencia y encuentre un buen sistema y un equilibrio mental que le asegure que una posición no arrasará su cartera. Una vez conseguido eso, es indiferente que adopte posiciones muy fuertes o no.



Muchas gracias a ti también por tus respuesta Janus.

Espero algún día saber una pequeña parte de lo que saben Ustedes con eso me daría por satisfecho! Cuando llegue ese día quizás estaré preparado para entrar en el SP junto con Ustedes..... mientras tanto me conformare con el mierdibex

Suerte con su posición


----------



## MariscosRecio (15 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex se caracteriza por la manipulación de unas pocas manos y la deslealtad hacia el Análisis Técnico.
> 
> En europa prefiero mil veces el mini del DAX (5€/pipo en CFDs). Con mucho cuidado porque los movimientos son intensos.



Por suerte o mas bien por desgracia de Análisis Técnico ni PI , mas bien me muevo por tendencias o impulsos no lo tengo claro este punto...

Lo del DAX tengo que mirarlo, aunque creo que con Renta no lo tiene en CFDs con el indice...


----------



## bluebeetle (15 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El chulibex se caracteriza por la manipulación de unas pocas manos y la deslealtad hacia el Análisis Técnico.
> 
> En europa prefiero mil veces el mini del DAX (5€/pipo en CFDs). Con mucho cuidado porque los movimientos son intensos.




Lamento sus pérdidas Sr. Bertok.:

Su comentario sobre el ibex me hace pensar que he disfrutado de la suerte del novato y además me mina la confianza recién adquirida.

Esta semana he comenzado en serio con mi operativa de papertrading con CFD sobre minicontratos del IBEX. Es decir, tengo un plan trazado en base a mis escasos conocimientos de AT y me ciño a él. He escogido la plataforma de igmarkets. Dentro de unos meses empezaré con dinero de verdad.

Los resultados no han podido ser mejores para ser la primera vez. He obtenido unos 2.2k de 11 operaciones, 10 de ellas exitosas. Todas intradía y de escasa duración. 5 - 10 minutos. 

Y es que donde trazaba una línea, o un retroceso... allá que se iban las velas:8:, y ahora le leo a usted que el Ibex es infiel al AT:rolleye: 

El DAX me da vértigo, cuando paso de uno a otro la sensación es de jugar en primera siendo un equipo de segunda. Aunque tampoco se exactmente porqué me da esas vibraciones.

Me hubiese gustado participar más en el hilo, que es apasionante, aunque sólo fuera para agradecer todas las aportaciones, pero es que no doy abasto.
Tengo como 10 páginas pendientes.

Ánimo, que seguro que se recupera.

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (15 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Lamento sus pérdidas Sr. Bertok.:
> 
> Su comentario sobre el ibex me hace pensar que he disfrutado de la suerte del novato y además me mina la confianza recién adquirida.
> 
> ...



Las pérdidas son pequeñas (<270€). No pasa nada, gajes del oficio.

Salvo esta semana que he operado con un manojo de minis, el resto del tiempo voy muy humilde ya que el año lo cubrí en Agosto. De aquí a final de año lo que manda es preservar las plusvalías.

En el chulibex prefiero operar con indicadores técnicos (MMs, MACD, .....). En mi experiencia se suelen comportan mejor que las figuras dibujadas en la pauta de precios.

A veces se empeña en seguir un media móvil o respetar los cruces del MACD y se gana un dineral.

Suerte


----------



## MariscosRecio (15 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Los resultados no han podido ser mejores para ser la primera vez. He obtenido unos 2.2k de 11 operaciones, 10 de ellas exitosas. Todas intradía y de escasa duración. 5 - 10 minutos.
> 
> Y yo en esta semana solo he podido recuperar 300 pavos de perdidas de la anterior y con al menos 6 operaciones!! "también es verdad que no tengo disponibilidad casi para operar".
> Por cierto las perdidas han sido siempre en CFDs de valores y las ganancias siempre en el minifuturo del ibex.


----------



## bluebeetle (15 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Las pérdidas son pequeñas (<270€). No pasa nada, gajes del oficio.
> 
> Salvo esta semana que he operado con un manojo de minis, el resto del tiempo voy muy humilde ya que el año lo cubrí en Agosto. De aquí a final de año lo que manda es preservar las plusvalías.
> 
> ...



He pasado bastantes horas esta semana mirando los indicadores atentamente y sí que es verdad que generan pautas más o menos predecibles. RSI y MACD son los que uso porque las entiendo. Las líneas de Bollinger,estocástico, Medias Móviles las estoy estudiando ahora, así que no las uso al no comprenderlas.

Aunque lo que más me está enganchando es el análisis de las velas. Es hipnótico ) no puedo dejar de mirarlas y realizar proyecciones. 

Gracias por sus buenos deseos, aunque hasta que comience con dinero real, todavía falta bastante tiempo. Las ganancias y pérdidas económicas solo son virtuales, aunque de todo se aprende. 



MariscosRecio dijo:


> Y yo en esta semana solo he podido recuperar 300 pavos de perdidas de la anterior y con al menos 6 operaciones!! "también es verdad que no tengo disponibilidad casi para operar".
> Por cierto las perdidas han sido siempre en CFDs de valores y las ganancias siempre en el minifuturo del ibex.



Enhorabuena por su recuperación. Si además dispone de poco tiempo para operar tiene más mérito.

Me he concentrado de momento en los minis. Como dicen muchos ilustres foreros, hay mercado todos los días. Ya llegará el tiiempo de los valores.
.
.
.
Sí que se echa en falta a foreros que antes estaban estaban por el hilo, especialmente recuerdo a Mixtables/Crédito Propulsado, una persona que tuve la oportunidad de conocer y que me pareció inteligente y simpática, además de un gran forero.
.
.
.
Enhorabuena señor Pollastre por su estación de trabajo. Me da usted una sana envidia. Sería una pasada dedicar ese sistema de multipantalla para VFX.:baba: 
De instalaciones de Trading no entiendo, pero sí que he visto e instalado Workstations para edición multipantalla (2 ó 3) en TV´s, productoras... y nunca me he topado con una mesa de cristal. 
Espero de verdad que su instalador sepa lo que hace y que la sensación de fragilidad que produce la fotografía sea sólo eso. Una sensación.


----------



## Janus (15 Oct 2011)

Vaya, vaya ... qué puta mierda de políticos tenemos en Europa. No se ponen de acuerdo en el cómo ... y hasta en el qué les costó un montón amén de algún tirón de orejas del FMI y USA.
Ahora ya han entrado por el aro de tener que recapitalizar los bancos (USA lo hizo al inicio de la crisis) pero no se ponen de acuerdo de dónde obtener el dinero. Sarkozy quiere hacerlo con el nuevo fondo de rescate (que no se olviden que el dinero hay que ponerlo de algún sitio, DEUDA colectiva), Merkel dice que un huevo!!! ya que antes lo tienen que obtener de los mercados vía ampliación de capital o vía entrada de los paises ... a lo que Sarkozy dice que otro huevo!!!! porque si endeuda más las cuentas públicas, le quitarán la tripe AAA. Otra vía de financiacion es la famosa tasa a transacciones financieras ... que no deja de ser un nuevo impuesto para obtener más y mejores recursos no catologados como deuda ... pero ahí los usanos les dicen que un huevo!!!!
Entonces miran a ver quién es el siguiente primo al que escaldar y otean en el horizonte al FMI pero la señora Lagarde dice que los recursos de la institución son escasos, es decir "y un huevo!!!". Entonces piensan en que sean los paises emergentes quienes sean generosos en sus aportaciones al FMI para que puedan utilizarlo como vehículo ... pero me dá que éstos también van a decir "y un huevo!!!!" por que siempre han sido receptores de dinero más que donantes ... y ya sabemos todos que pasar de gorrón a altruista, es un paso que solo se dá con una pistola en la nuca.
Venga, entonces la siguiente es decir que los bancos se coman los bonos con los que ayudaron a los estados previamente (primero yo te ayudo y después tú me ayudas comprándome un montón de deuda) y éstos dicen "y un huevo que yo me voy a comer una quita de la leche" ya que de momento el representante del lobby de la banca en las negociaciones dicen que "y un huevo!!!".
Me parece que van a terminar rompiendo la cesta porque todos están poniendo huevos y no caben tantos ... ya que el típico primo a la hora de pagar los convites (los ciudadanos) están masivamente movilizándose socialmente y los politicos están acojonados ... no vaya a montarse una nueva toma de la Bastilla. Esto de los "indignados" y las redes sociales como trigger de movilizaciones ... no lo tenían en su bitácora.
El mercado al estar manipulado, puede hacer tirar por cualquier lado ... pero con este desorden van a resucitar al señor MV porque lo suyo sería que haya guano por todos los lados.

A quién le guste los artículos de John Mauldin, tiene una excepcional oportunidad de disfrutar de uno realmente brillante. En el de hoy mismo, habla sobre cómo se paga las deudas con hiperinflacción ... que puede ser por donde estos cabrones lleven el tema finalmente. Expone casos en los que anteriormente generaron hiperinflacción con impresión de dinero ... pero en cantidades que dejan en ridículo el maquinillo del amigo Bennie.

Adjunto lo más interesante del artículo.

"Bankruptcies of governments have, on the whole, done less harm to mankind than their ability to raise loans."

- R.H. Tawney, Religion and the Rise of Capitalism, 1926

"By a continuing process of inflation, government can confiscate, secretly and unobserved, an important part of the wealth of their citizens.

- John Maynard Keynes, Economic Consequences of Peace

"Unemployed men took one or two rucksacks and went from peasant to peasant. They even took the train to favorable locations to get foodstuffs illegally which they sold afterwards in the town at three or fourfold the prices they had paid themselves. First the peasants were happy about the great amount of paper money which rained into their houses for their eggs and butter… However, when they came to town with their full briefcases to buy goods, they discovered to their chagrin that, whereas they had only asked for a fivefold price for their produce, the prices for scythe, hammer and cauldron, which they wanted to buy, had risen by a factor of 50."

- Stefan Zweig, The World of Yesterday, 1944.

The beginning of the end of the Weimar Republic was some 89 years ago this week. There is a stream of opinion that the US is headed for the same type of end. How else can it be, given that we owe some $75-80 trillion dollars in the coming years, over 5 times current GDP and growing every year? Remember the good old days of about 5-6 years ago (if memory serves me correctly) when it was only $50 trillion? With a nod to Bernanke's helicopter speech, where he detailed how the Fed could prevent deflation, I ask the opposite question, "Can 'it' (hyperinflation) really happen here?" I write this on a plane flying to NYC, with a tighter deadline than normal, so let's see how far we can get. More on where I'm heading at the end of the letter.

But first, let me quickly call to your attention a speaking engagement that I'm doing November 9 in Atlanta. It is for Hedge Funds Care, and it's a wonderful event for a children's charity. If you can make it, I hope to see you there. You can learn more and register at Hedge Funds Care.
Can "It" Happen Here?

I was inspired for this week's letter by a piece by Art Cashin (whom I will get to have dinner with Monday). His daily letter always begins with an anecdote from history. Yesterday it was about Weimar, told in his own inimitable style. So without any edits, class will commence, with Professor Cashin at the chalk board.

An Encore Presentation

By Art Cashin

Originally, on this day (-2) in 1922, the German Central Bank and the German Treasury took an inevitable step in a process which had begun with their previous effort to "jump start" a stagnant economy. Many months earlier they had decided that what was needed was easier money. Their initial efforts brought little response. So, using the governmental "more is better" theory they simply created more and more money.

But economic stagnation continued and so did the money growth. They kept making money more available. No reaction. Then, suddenly prices began to explode unbelievably (but, perversely, not business activity).

So, on this day government officials decided to bring figures in line with market realities. They devalued the mark. The new value would be 2 billion marks to a dollar. At the start of World War I the exchange rate had been a mere 4.2 marks to the dollar. In simple terms you needed 4.2 marks in order to get one dollar. Now it was 2 billion marks to get one dollar. And thirteen months from this date (late November 1923) you would need 4.2 trillion marks to get one dollar. In ten years the amount of money had increased a trillion fold.

Numbers like billions and trillions tend to numb the mind. They are too large to grasp in any "real" sense. Thirty years ago an older member of the NYSE (there were some then) gave me a graphic and memorable (at least for me) example. "Young man," he said, "would you like a million dollars?" "I sure would, sir!" I replied anxiously. "Then just put aside $500 every week for the next 40 years." I have never forgotten that a million dollars is enough to pay you $500 per week for 40 years (and that's without benefit of interest). To get a billion dollars you would have to set aside $500,000 dollars per week for 40 years. And a…..trillion that would require $500 million every week for 40 years. Even with these examples, the enormity is difficult to grasp.

Let's take a different tack. To understand the incomprehensible scope of the German inflation maybe it's best to start with something basic….like a loaf of bread. (To keep things simple we'll substitute dollars and cents in place of marks and pfennigs. You'll get the picture.) In the middle of 1914, just before the war, a one pound loaf of bread cost 13 cents. Two years later it was 19 cents. Two years more and it sold for 22 cents. By 1919 it was 26 cents. [Double in value, or a "mere" 12% compound inflation –JM.] Now the fun begins.

In 1920, a loaf of bread soared to $1.20, and then in 1921 it hit $1.35. By the middle of 1922 it was $3.50. At the start of 1923 it rocketed to $700 a loaf. Five months later a loaf went for $1200. By September it was $2 million. A month later it was $670 million (wide spread rioting broke out). The next month it hit $3 billion. By mid month it was $100 billion. Then it all collapsed [as if a roughly 8 billion times rise in cost wasn't already collapse! Hint of irony here. – JM]

Let's go back to "marks". In 1913, the total currency of Germany was a grand total of 6 billion marks. In November of 1923 that loaf of bread we just talked about cost 428 billion marks. A kilo of fresh butter cost 6000 billion marks (as you will note that kilo of butter cost 1000 times more than the entire money supply of the nation just 10 years earlier).
How Could This All Happen?

In 1913 Germany had a solid, prosperous, advanced culture and population. Like much of Europe it was a monarchy (under the Kaiser). Then, following the assassination of the Archduke Franz Ferdinand in Sarajevo in 1914, the world moved toward war. Each side was convinced the other would not dare go to war. So, in a global game of chicken they stumbled into the Great War.

[Side note: So convinced were the bond markets that war was not possible that bonds were still selling at normal prices. War was simply inconceivable. Bad call. - JM]

The German General Staff thought the war would be short and sweet and that they could finance the costs with the post war reparations that they, as victors, would exact. The war was long. The flower of their manhood was killed or injured. They lost and, thus, it was they who had to pay reparations rather than receive them.

Things did not go badly instantly. Yes, the deficit soared but much of it was borne by foreign and domestic bond buyers. As had been noted by scholars….."The foreign and domestic public willingly purchased new debt issues when it believed that the government could run future surpluses to offset contemporaneous deficits." In layman's English that means foreign bond buyers said – "Hey this is a great nation and this is probably just a speed bump in the economy." (Can you imagine such a thing happening again?)

When things began to disintegrate, no one dared to take away the punchbowl. They feared shutting off the monetary heroin would lead to riots, civil war, and, worst of all communism. So, realizing that what they were doing was destructive, they kept doing it out of fear that stopping would be even more destructive.
Currencies, Culture and Chaos

If it is difficult to grasp the enormity of the numbers in this tale of hyper-inflation, it is far more difficult to grasp how it destroyed a culture, a nation and, almost, the world.

People's savings were suddenly worthless. Pensions were meaningless. If you had a 400 mark monthly pension, you went from comfortable to penniless in a matter of months. People demanded to be paid daily so they would not have their wages devalued by a few days passing. Ultimately, they demanded their pay twice daily just to cover changes in trolley fare. People heated their homes by burning money instead of coal. (It was more plentiful and cheaper to get.)

The middle class was destroyed. It was an age of renters, not of home ownership, so thousands became homeless.

But the cultural collapse may have had other more pernicious effects.

Some sociologists note that it was still an era of arranged marriages. Families scrimped and saved for years to build a dowry so that their daughter might marry well. Suddenly, the dowry was worthless – wiped out. And with it was gone all hope of marriage. Girls who had stayed prim and proper awaiting some future Prince Charming now had no hope at all. Social morality began to collapse. The roar of the roaring twenties began to rumble.

All hope and belief in systems, governmental or otherwise, collapsed. With its culture and its economy disintegrating, Germany saw a guy named Hitler begin a ten year effort to come to power by trading on the chaos and street rioting. And then came World War II.

That soul-wrenching and disastrous experience with inflation is seared into the German psyche. It is why the populace is reluctant to endorse the bailout. It is also why all the German proposals have each country taking care of its own banks. (It gives them more control.) The French plans tend to socialize the bailout. There's more disagreement in these plans than the headlines would indicate.

To celebrate have a Jagermeister or two at the Pre Fuhrer Lounge and try to explain that for over half a century America's trauma has been depression-era unemployment while Germany's trauma has been runaway inflation. But drink fast, prices change radically after happy hour.
What Causes Hyperinflation?

We spent a whole chapter writing about inflation and hyperinflation in Endgame, which I think highlights the topic rather well ( http://www.amazon.com/endgame). Let me quote a few paragraphs.

"We know that the world is drowning in too much debt, and it is unlikely that households and governments everywhere will be able to pay down that debt. Doing so in some cases is impossible, and in other cases it will condemn people to many hard years of labor in order to be debt-free. Inflation, by comparison, appears to be the easy way out for many policy makers.

"Companies and households typically deal with excessive debt by defaulting; countries overwhelmingly usually deal with excessive debt by inflating it away. While debt is fixed, prices and wages can go up, making the total debt burden smaller. People can't increase prices and wages through inflation, but governments can create inflation and they've been pretty good at it over the years. Inflation, debt monetization and currency debasement are not new. They have been used for the past few thousand years as means to get rid of debt. In fact, they work pretty well.

"The average person thinks that inflation comes from 'money printing.' There is some truth to this, and indeed the most vivid images of hyperinflation are of printed German Reichmarks being burnt for heat in the 1920s or Hungarian Pengos being swept up in the streets in 1945.

"You don't even have to go that far back to see hyperinflation and how brilliantly it works at eliminating debt. Let's look at the example of Brazil, which is one of the world's most recent examples of hyperinflation. This happened within our lifetimes. In the late 1980s and 1990s it very successfully got rid of most of its debt.

"Today Brazil has very little debt as it has all been inflated away. Its economy is booming, people trust the central bank and the country is a success story. Much like the United States had high inflation in the 1970s and then got a diligent central banker like Paul Volcker, in Brazil a new government came in, beat inflation, produced strong real GDP growth and set the stage for one of the greatest economic success stories of the past two decades. Indeed the same could be said of other countries like Turkey that had hyperinflation, devaluation, and then found monetary and fiscal rectitude.

"In 1993 Brazilian inflation was roughly 2,000%. Only four years later, in 1997 it was 7%. Almost as if by magic, the debt disappeared. Imagine if the US increased its money supply which is currently $900 billion by a factor of 10,000 times as Brazil's did between 1991 and 1996. We would have 9 quadrillion USD on the Fed's balance sheet. That is a lot of zeros. It would also mean that our current debt of thirteen trillion would be chump change. A critic of this strategy for getting rid of our debt could point out that no one would lend to us again if we did that. Hardly. Investors, sadly, have very short memories. Markets always forgive default and inflation. Just look at Brazil, Bolivia, and Russia today. Foreigners are delighted to invest in these countries.

"The endgame is not complicated under inflation/hyperinflation. Deflation is not inevitable. Money printing and monetization of government debt works when real growth fails. It has worked in countless emerging market economies (Zimbabwe, Ukraine, Tajikistan, Taiwan, Brazil, etc.). We could even use it in the US to get rid of all our debts. It would take a few years, and then we could get a new central banker like Volker to kill inflation. We could then be a real success story like Brazil.

"Honestly, recommending hyperinflation is tongue in cheek. But now even serious economists are recommending inflation as a solution. Given the powerful deflationary forces in the world, inflation will stay low in the near term. This gives some comfort to mainstream economists who think we can create inflation to solve the debt problem in the short run. The International Monetary Fund's top economist, Olivier Blanchard, has argued that central banks should target a higher inflation rate than they do at present in order to avoid the possibility of deflation. Economists like Paul Krugman, a Nobel Prize winner, and Olivier Blanchard argue that central banks should raise their inflation targets to as high as 4%. Paul McCulley argues that central banks should be 'responsibly irresponsible.'

"Peter Bernholz wrote the bible on inflation and hyperinflation, called Monetary Regimes and Inflation: History, Economic and Political Relationships. He writes about 29 periods of hyperinflation. What causes such a spectacular increase in prices? Bernholz has explained the process very elegantly.

"Bernholz argues that governments have a bias towards inflation. The evidence doesn't disagree with him. The only thing that limits a government's desire for inflation is an independent central bank. After looking at inflation across all countries and analyzing all hyperinflationary episodes, the lessons are the following:

1. Metallic standards like gold or silver standard show no, or a much smaller, inflationary tendency than discretionary paper money standards

2. Paper money standards with central banks independent of political authorities are less inflation-based than those with dependent central banks.

3. Currencies based on discretionary paper standards and bound by a regime of a fixed exchange rate to currencies, which either enjoy a metallic standard or, with a discretionary paper money standard, an independent central bank, show also a smaller tendency towards inflation, whether their central banks are independent or not.

"Bernholz examined twelve of the twenty-nine hyperinflationary episodes where significant data existed. Every hyperinflation looked the same. 'Hyperinflations are always caused by public budget deficits which are largely financed by money creation.' But even more interestingly, Bernholz identified the level at which hyperinflations can start. He concluded that 'the figures demonstrate clearly that deficits amounting to 40 percent or more of expenditures cannot be maintained. They lead to high inflation and hyperinflations….' Interestingly, even lower levels of government deficits can cause inflation. For example, 20% deficits were behind all but four cases of hyperinflation.

"Stay with us here, because this is an important point. Most analysts quote government deficits as a percentage of GDP. They'll say, 'The US has a government deficit of 10% of GDP.' While this measure makes some sense, it doesn't tell you how big the deficit is relative to expenditures. The deficit may be 10% the size of the US economy, but currently the US deficit is over 30% of all government spending. That is a big difference."

But What About the $70 trillion in Off-Balance-Sheet Debt?

I am asked that question all the time. My answer is that it illustrates the power of "It Won't Happen." As in "if it can't happen it won't happen." That number will never be paid, either in terms of current buying power or actual numbers or actual benefits. It can't be. The money is not and will not be there.

The far more interesting question is what will happen when we reach the point of "won't happen." Will that be something we recognize before it happens and act proactively to avoid a cataclysmic event? Will we wait until the bond market jerks our chain about the fiscal crisis, which is massively stagflationary? Yes, the Fed can print to some degree, but not dealing with the crisis will ultimately force a huge restructuring of spending and taxes which, if not caught early enough, will propel us into a certain Second Great Depression. Which is why I think we will deal with it proactively in 2013, because to not do so would be folly of the worst sort. The consequences are unimaginable for the US and for the world. Think Greece, and then go downhill. All over the world.

I think more and more political leaders are beginning to understand that point. They are not happy about it. But I remain hopeful that in 2013 we can actually deal with the deficit and the debt in an orderly manner. If we do not, God help us all.


----------



## pipoapipo (15 Oct 2011)

LIDL

para pollastre, creo q no desentonaran en su office


----------



## univac (16 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> LIDL
> 
> para pollastre, creo q no desentonaran en su office



Que estilazo industrial, el calvo del lidl si que sabe. Tenian cinta americana especial cristal?


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> LIDL
> 
> para pollastre, creo q no desentonaran en su office




No sea Ud. nenaza... ayer mismo estuve cacharreando mi super wonder crystal station, y aquello era sólido, sólido como sus minusvalías: uno piensa que pueden quizás fallar, pero al final del día, siempre están ahí :XX::XX:


----------



## pipoapipo (16 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sea Ud. nenaza... ayer mismo estuve cacharreando mi super wonder crystal station, y aquello era sólido, sólido como sus minusvalías: uno piensa que pueden quizás fallar, pero al final del día, siempre están ahí :XX::XX:



:XX:

sabe donde dar :XX: mardito ejpeculador :XX: ojala se le noten todos los dedos en el cristal )


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El problema del stop físico es que te pueden hacer wash and go y se te queda cara de tonto. Si no es una caída muy vertical siempre te suele dar para salir en un pequeño rebote una vez superado el punto.



Ya, tienes razón, ya decía que si ajustas demasiado la distancia de seguimiento del stop móvil, te puedes quedar fuera. Pero una vez que me aseguro el cubrir gastos, la verdad es que prefiero quedarme fuera en una pequeña vuelta con el stop móvil (que se puede ir ampliando manteniendo beneficios para evitar esas pequeñas vueltas) que ir bajando el stop mental y verme con un 4 o un 5% en contra y deseando que vuelva al verde para salir sin pérdidas (y perderme la subida de otro 4 o 5% que suele venir a continuación  )

En fin, pretendía darte una posible solución al problema que comentabas, pero si prefieres los stops mentales, suerte con ellos, yo he decidido dejar de usarlos porque me falta fuerza de voluntad para no bajarlos esperando el giro, por más que sepa que estoy cometiendo un error. Y eso cuesta pasta, a veces mucha (aunque al final se salga sin pérdidas o ligeramente en verde) porque cerrando la posición pronto y volviendo a entrar, cuando efectivamente se da el giro, se puede ganar en la vuelta lo que de otra forma sólo se "recupera" tras la caida y vuelta al punto de entrada. Si es que vuelve. )


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sea Ud. nenaza... ayer mismo estuve cacharreando mi super wonder crystal station, y aquello era sólido, sólido como sus minusvalías: uno piensa que pueden quizás fallar, pero al final del día, siempre están ahí :XX::XX:



recibio mi privado, sobre libros de mates
ienso:


----------



## davidautentico (16 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias por tu contestación Bertok. Te remito la mía.
> 
> 1 -Siento lo de tus perdidas seguro que las recuperas la próxima semana.
> 
> ...



El Ibex se puede manipular más fácilmente que otros índices, y como dice Bertok, las manos que lo llevan elaboran estrategias como 'stop hunting' reventando zonas de soportes y resistencias claras, lo que hace complicado el tema de colocar órdenes en esas zonas. Eso tiene también puede tener sus beneficios, ya que sabiendo que se acumulan órdenes en esas zonas puedes beneficiarte de un posible 'stop hunting'.., dejando que te arrastren esas 'saltadas de stop'...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya, vaya ... qué puta mierda de políticos tenemos en Europa. No se ponen de acuerdo en el cómo ... y hasta en el qué les costó un montón amén de algún tirón de orejas del FMI y USA.
> Ahora ya han entrado por el aro de tener que recapitalizar los bancos (USA lo hizo al inicio de la crisis) pero no se ponen de acuerdo de dónde obtener el dinero. Sarkozy quiere hacerlo con el nuevo fondo de rescate (que no se olviden que el dinero hay que ponerlo de algún sitio, DEUDA colectiva), Merkel dice que un huevo!!! ya que antes lo tienen que obtener de los mercados vía ampliación de capital o vía entrada de los paises ... a lo que Sarkozy dice que otro huevo!!!! porque si endeuda más las cuentas públicas, le quitarán la tripe AAA. Otra vía de financiacion es la famosa tasa a transacciones financieras ... que no deja de ser un nuevo impuesto para obtener más y mejores recursos no catologados como deuda ... pero ahí los usanos les dicen que un huevo!!!!
> Entonces miran a ver quién es el siguiente primo al que escaldar y otean en el horizonte al FMI pero la señora Lagarde dice que los recursos de la institución son escasos, es decir "y un huevo!!!". Entonces piensan en que sean los paises emergentes quienes sean generosos en sus aportaciones al FMI para que puedan utilizarlo como vehículo ... pero me dá que éstos también van a decir "y un huevo!!!!" por que siempre han sido receptores de dinero más que donantes ... y ya sabemos todos que pasar de gorrón a altruista, es un paso que solo se dá con una pistola en la nuca.
> Venga, entonces la siguiente es decir que los bancos se coman los bonos con los que ayudaron a los estados previamente (primero yo te ayudo y después tú me ayudas comprándome un montón de deuda) y éstos dicen "y un huevo que yo me voy a comer una quita de la leche" ya que de momento el representante del lobby de la banca en las negociaciones dicen que "y un huevo!!!".
> ...



¿puedes poner el enlace? no lo veo
muy agradecido


----------



## pollastre (16 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> recibio mi privado, sobre libros de mates
> ienso:



acabo de verlo ahora mismo... gracias por avisar, porque se me había pasado por alto. Le echo un vistazo y le comento.


----------



## Janus (16 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿puedes poner el enlace? no lo veo
> muy agradecido



Tienes que subscribirte (free) en John Mauldin - Renowned Financial Expert & Best-Selling Author - Investment, Economic & Financial Analysis, Research.

Está muy bien porque regularmente (al menos semanalmente) te envían un buen prospect a tu cuenta de correo.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes que subscribirte (free) en John Mauldin - Renowned Financial Expert & Best-Selling Author - Investment, Economic & Financial Analysis, Research.
> 
> Está muy bien porque regularmente (al menos semanalmente) te envían un buen prospect a tu cuenta de correo.



muy agradecido


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Oct 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> El Ibex se puede manipular más fácilmente que otros índices, y como dice Bertok, las manos que lo llevan elaboran estrategias como 'stop hunting' reventando zonas de soportes y resistencias claras, lo que hace complicado el tema de colocar órdenes en esas zonas. Eso tiene también puede tener sus beneficios, ya que sabiendo que se acumulan órdenes en esas zonas puedes beneficiarte de un posible 'stop hunting'.., dejando que te arrastren esas 'saltadas de stop'...



Gracias 

Cuanto mas leo en este maravilloso foro, me doy cuenta de que no se nadaaaaaaaa de este apasionante mundo.

Agradecería que algún experto forero me recomendara por MP algún libro para poder iniciarme por ejemplo en la lectura de gráficos o de mercados o el que estime mas oportuno para mi nivel 0


----------



## Hank Scorpio (16 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Cuanto mas leo en este maravilloso foro, me doy cuenta de que no se nadaaaaaaaa de este apasionante mundo.
> 
> Agradecería que algún experto forero me recomendara por MP algún libro para poder iniciarme por ejemplo en la lectura de gráficos o de mercados o el que estime mas oportuno para mi nivel 0



No soy ningún experto y menos de AT.
Pero algunos típicos:
Technical Analysis of the Futures Markets (John J. Murphy)
Technical Analysis of the Financial Markets(John J. Murphy)

La edición en castellano del segundo:
Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros

Digamos que es suele ser típico al menos es lo que creo yo.


----------



## bertok (16 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Cuanto mas leo en este maravilloso foro, me doy cuenta de que no se nadaaaaaaaa de este apasionante mundo.
> 
> Agradecería que algún experto forero me recomendara por MP algún libro para poder iniciarme por ejemplo en la lectura de gráficos o de mercados o el que estime mas oportuno para mi nivel 0



Empecé en el mundillo con "JJ MURPHY -Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros". Es un tochaco de cuidado pero es un excelente libro.

Para trabajar con tendencias sostenidas en el tiempo, este es genial: "Los secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas" de Stan Weinstein.

Otro que me gusta bastante es (velas japonesas): " Más allá de las velas" de Steve Nison.

Que pases buena lectura.


----------



## bluebeetle (16 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Cuanto mas leo en este maravilloso foro, me doy cuenta de que no se nadaaaaaaaa de este apasionante mundo.
> 
> Agradecería que algún experto forero me recomendara por MP algún libro para poder iniciarme por ejemplo en la lectura de gráficos o de mercados o el que estime mas oportuno para mi nivel 0




Personalmente le puedo recomendar lo que he leído, que soy una gacela recién estrenada. Seguro que hay foreros que le recomiendan más y mejor que un servidor.

TODO SOBRE LA BOLSA ACERCA DEL DINERO LOS TOROS Y LOS OSOS -jose meli mundi

Un libro un poco ñoño en ocasiones, pero que me resultó muy útil para poner en claro los conceptos básicos.

MANUAL DE VELAS JAPONESAS - Ustin (forero del portal invertia) Una recopilación de figuras de velas, que puede usted encontrar gratuitamente en google.

MAS ALLA DE LAS VELAS - steve nison 

Una gozada. Le he dado una primera lectura y me ha encantado. Se merece una segunda lectura para estudiarlo a fondo

EL PRINCIPIO DE LAS ONDAS DE ELLIOT - R. Precher y A. Frost

Me pareció un pelín confuso la primera vez, pero muy interesante. También tiene pendiente la segunda vuelta.

TRADING EN LA ZONA - mark douglas

Curioso libro, que cuando me lo empezé lo hice con desconfianza, porque lo veía como una especie de libro de autoayuda. Pero ha resultado ser muy esclarecedor. Bajo mi punto de vista gacelil, muy recomendable.

Tengo ahora otros libros a medias, entre ellos los que le recomienda el Sr. Bertok, por lo que no me pronuncio sobre ellos.


PD.
Revise sus privados


----------



## flawless11 (16 Oct 2011)

Excelentes libros todos ellos.

Para entender un poco mejor el mercado de futuros y con estrategias muy interesantes a la par que peculiares os recomiendo "Winning in the Futures Market" de George Angell.

Saludos.





bertok dijo:


> Empecé en el mundillo con "JJ MURPHY -Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros". Es un tochaco de cuidado pero es un excelente libro.
> 
> Para trabajar con tendencias sostenidas en el tiempo, este es genial: "Los secretos para ganar dinero en los mercados alcistas y bajistas" de Stan Weinstein.
> 
> ...


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Oct 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos por las recomendaciones, creo que tengo bastante ya para empezar.

Voy ha comenzar con JJ MURPHY -Análisis Técnico de los Mercados Financieros, ya que ha sido en el que mas coincidís y la verdad es que tiene muy buena pinta "aunque como dice Bertok vaya tochaco, da miedo!" 

Ya os contare que tal.


----------



## Cantor (16 Oct 2011)

maese pollastre, me he registrado simplemente para darle la enhorabuena por las 6 caras q le ha puesto a su niña y las gracias por la recomendacion del Valenciso (he ido de viaje cerca y fui a visitar la bodega).
Perdonen que no aporte nada al foro pero es q no se nada de la bolsa y les leo porque me gusta aprender de todo y si es con buen humor pues mejor aun.
si algun dia me quedo en paro me entran ganas de aprender de esto en serio y dedicarme a ello. en fin, esperemos q no se de esa situacion

edit: ah, y deseando estamos de ver las 6 pantallas funcionando


----------



## Nico (16 Oct 2011)

A las buenas noches (Mulder style dixit)

Doy por concluidas mis breves vacaciones para señalar -lo he leido más arriba- que muchos entienden que SAN tiene que "descontar" el dividendo. Pues bien, a mi criterio YA lo han hecho y por eso tienen la cotización en *6,23* y la del BBVA -que iban pegadas- en *6,45*.

Sumen los 0,12 del dividendo, aceptemos alguna pequeña divergencia -que siempre las hay- y tenemos aún a los mellizos cotizando casi a la par.

Este aviso lo hago simplemente para evitarle el error de análisis a alguno que espere un descuento de SAN para el lunes motivado en ESTA causa (señalo lo de "esta" porque puede haber descuentos por OTRAS causas).

*6,23* es precio con dividendo ya descontado. Esa es mi impresión.


----------



## MariscosRecio (16 Oct 2011)

ME he quedado un poco perplejo leyendo esta noticia en el economista.

Alessio Rastani: "España e Italia están en serios apuros, es la pura verdad"

Os parece serio que se tome en cuenta las palabras de este tío?


----------



## Nico (16 Oct 2011)

Respecto a vuestros "sofisticados" estudios permítanme mostrarles un truco de la galera -y juro que nunca más mostraré ninguno para que no me expulsen del club-.

SAN en los días en que anda lateral suele moverse en un rango de 15-20 ctvs en la cotización.

Si desarrollan estas dos habilidades -con cierto nivel de acierto- les regalarán dinero cada día:

a) Encontrar y detectar días laterales -hay muchos-

b) Encontrar y detectar el piso o el techo -no es tan dificil-

Con esos dos elementos ya tienen caña, anzuelo, carrete y carnada.

Compran en un piso y tienen 15-20 ctvs para arriba o vendan en un techo para recomprar esos mismos 15-20 ctvs más abajo a cuenta de la vuelta que tienen que dar (cuando haya cortos pueden hacer la operación directamente).

Sean prudentes con los stops. Estudien el tema lo suficiente como para tomarle confianza y... voilá !!.. 150-200 euros a la saca por cada 1000 acciones por cada día en que puedan realizar la operatoria.

Dependiendo de vuestro capital ya tienen un sueldito decente para 4-6 horas de trabajo al día mientras hablan de vinos, autos, mujeres y futbolines en este hilo.

Si a eso le suman que pueden surfear decentemente las alzas o bajas cuando la tendencia es clara, es más aburrirse que otra cosa.

(*) PD = Y, si en vez de tanto estudiar se hacen seguidores de la Iglesia Claquista, el Profeta, cada mañana en su primera aparición muestra un dedo para arriba o abajo marcando la tendencia del día.

Casi el equivalente a una tarde de siesta luego de una jarra de sangría.


----------



## Nico (16 Oct 2011)

*PD2* = Todo lo dicho arriba es mentira.


----------



## Nico (16 Oct 2011)

*PD3 =* O no ?

Muhahahahaha (risa siniestra Pollastre style).


----------



## Nico (16 Oct 2011)

*PD4* = Más claro, imposible.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> A las buenas noches (Mulder style dixit)
> 
> Doy por concluidas mis breves vacaciones para señalar -lo he leido más arriba- que muchos entienden que SAN tiene que "descontar" el dividendo. Pues bien, a mi criterio YA lo han hecho y por eso tienen la cotización en *6,23* y la del BBVA -que iban pegadas- en *6,45*.
> 
> ...



Por desgracia no mantengo la misma impresion,el precio del lunes podria ser 6,12
Infobolsa -> Futuros -> Nacionales


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *PD4* = Más claro, imposible.



La verdad es que sí. ) Haciendo lo que explicas (entrando y saliendo en días laterales, o siguiendo canales claros) recuperé parte de las pérdidas que tengo con SAN, aunque sigo en rojo globalmente en la cartera. El problema es confundirse de día y, además, emperrarse en esperar a que se de la vuelta, que también me ha pasado un par de veces ::



En cuanto a la apertura de mañana, y siempre desde mi óptica gacelística de nivel 1, creo que una vez descontado el dividendo (6,23-0,12=6,11) se iniciará la subasta que se resolverá con gap "al alza", de forma que abrirá plana o cerca. En 6,22 me parecería un vacile en toda regla. (RAE: Vacilar 5ª acepción)

¿El motivo para creer eso? Que como bien señaló LCASC en la gráfica del viernes, SAN cerró prácticamente apoyado en la base del canal alcista que viene desarrollando últimamente, y abrir en el nivel que comento es abrir respetando el canal.
Y ya por especular, me da que luego tendrá un día de esos que sube en total 30 o 40 cents. (descontaría los 12 ya recuperados (tras ser descontados) en la apertura) y ya lo tenemos en la zona de 6,50, tonteando con BBVA y con el techo del canal.


Disclaimer: Soy una gacela. Puedo decir lo que he puesto igual que podría decir que el Levante va a ganar la liga porque va empatado con el primero y viste parecido. Como no me gusta el fútbol, y conozco el dato porque me lo han colado en el arranque del telediario del mediodía, ya saben con qué comparar.  (Otra cosa es que sea tan tonto de aplicar siempre lo de "_put your money where your mouth is_" a lo que escribo.)


----------



## tarrito (17 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *PD2* = Todo lo dicho arriba es mentira.



sí hombreeee!!! y ahora explíqueles eso de "cerrar el gap" y lo de "ver máximo o mínimo intradiario en la primera hora" y lo de "los movimientos de 70 pipos" y lo de ...

Uupss, ya lo dije :ouch: :fiufiu:



¿Me dejarán asistir a las reuniones VIP, verdad? o


----------



## 2plx2 (17 Oct 2011)

Que alegre se les ve, se nota que las bolsas van para arriba.


----------



## Nico (17 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por desgracia no mantengo la misma impresion,el precio del lunes podria ser 6,12
> Infobolsa -> Futuros -> Nacionales




*Votin:*

Es correcto lo que señalas -el futuro figura en 6,12- sin embargo es mi sensación de que lo han venido "descontando" en estas últimas sesiones (en que la cotización se apartó de la del BBVA) y ahora -léase cuando ellos quieran- te van a pegar *una bonita subida recuperando la cotización*.

Realmente los custodios tienen mucho control sobre esta acción y siempre la llevan suavemente para donde quieren -al menos en épocas normales-.

Si el lunes baja la bolsa -o al menos los bancos- puede que esto o se note pero, cuando toque subir los verás cerca de la cotización del BBVA nuevamente.


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (17 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Personalmente le puedo recomendar lo que he leído, que soy una gacela recién estrenada. Seguro que hay foreros que le recomiendan más y mejor que un servidor.
> 
> TODO SOBRE LA BOLSA ACERCA DEL DINERO LOS TOROS Y LOS OSOS -jose meli mundi
> 
> ...



Apreciado conforero,

Si no le importa me apunto sus referencias para el post http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/253034-bolsa-para-idiotas.html

Saludos,
ARQ


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Buenos y largos dias,

lo veo todo con ojos de rbotic, veo los 10miles, que me pasa doctor, es grave?
Espero que este sentimiento me pase pronto, no quiero ser uno de esos siemprealcistas, me tendria que dar de baja de burbuja y registrarme en inverforo, rankia y carpatos.

Reconozco que leyendo al señor Nico, he tenido ganas de comprar Santanderes, pero me he tomado la pastilla. No puedo pasar de guanero oficial a accionista del SAN, asi de sopeton.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Y a todo esto, he deshecho mi cartera, para rehacerla, y tener mas capital para operar con los futuros, asi que estos dias exprimire al bueno de claca, y a cualquiera que quiera opinar para formar una cartera de medio plazo.

Y mientras ya tengo cuenta bien cargada en igmarkets, para darle a todo, incluso la bolsa holandesa, asi que exijo que comenten entradas de futuros de la bolsa tulipanera :XX: :XX:

PD: He vendido todas las BMW, con unas plusvalias bienvenidas y necesarias, asi que a partir de ahora poco me importa economicamente que compren en la casa.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2011)

>>>> Cuidado con el gal al alza, es una trampa.

Esta noche paso a recoger el ¿owned?.
>>>>


Paso a recoger la muñeca chochona. La verdad es que hoy estaba cantado de tras el gap de apetura ha sido un bajar de forma constante.

Ojo porque hay que analizar muy en detalle hasta dónde profundiza la corrección. Si a continuación se vuelve al alza, las probabilidades de ruptura de niveles al alza se vuelven máximas.

Suerte.


----------



## Nico (17 Oct 2011)

*exigo o exijo ?

gal o gap ?

cerveza, whisky o mescal ?*


Se entiende lo que digo, verdad ?


----------



## Nico (17 Oct 2011)

Respecto a las acciones de SAN, cada quien escoje de qué lado quiere estar de la fuerza.

O te dejas llevar por el lado oscuro, o te unes a nosotros... los seres de luz.

Muchos en el foro han hecho la opción hace bastante y nos reuniremos a vitorear y aplaudir al tiíto Botin durante la Asamblea de accionistas.


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *PD4* = Más claro, imposible.




Maldito Nico... tiene *la maquinita* ! :cook::cook:


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

Cantor dijo:


> maese pollastre, me he registrado simplemente para darle la enhorabuena por las 6 caras q le ha puesto a su niña y las gracias por la recomendacion del Valenciso (he ido de viaje cerca y fui a visitar la bodega).
> Perdonen que no aporte nada al foro pero es q no se nada de la bolsa y les leo porque me gusta aprender de todo y si es con buen humor pues mejor aun.
> si algun dia me quedo en paro me entran ganas de aprender de esto en serio y dedicarme a ello. en fin, esperemos q no se de esa situacion
> 
> edit: ah, y deseando estamos de ver las 6 pantallas funcionando




Celebro que le haya gustado el Valenciso; pertenece a ese tipo de bodegas que no son muy comerciales (o más bien poco) pero que tienen vinos fantásticos. 

Además, si se fijó, únicamente comercializan un tipo de vino (el reserva) lo cual les permite centrarse en ofrecer un producto "en condiciones".

Y con esa relación calidad/precio, dan ganas de llevarselo a casa por cajas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Perdonenme ustedes, a esas horas entre que andaba medio dormido, y escuchando la radio, no solo he escrito exigo sino tambien comprar acciones san en una misma frase, lo dicho, perdonen ustedes porque no he escrito mas que tonterias.


----------



## The Replicant (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> YY mientras ya tengo cuenta bien cargada en igmarkets, para darle a todo, incluso la bolsa holandesa,:XX: :XX:



pues si le gustan las emociones fuertes la bolsa griega está por los 300 puntos ahora mismo, por debajo de 0 no puede bajar... ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Bien empezamos hablando un lunes a las 9 de vinos, me gusta este hilo.


----------



## Cantor (17 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Celebro que le haya gustado el Valenciso; pertenece a ese tipo de bodegas que no son muy comerciales (o más bien poco) pero que tienen vinos fantásticos.
> 
> Además, si se fijó, únicamente comercializan un tipo de vino (el reserva) lo cual les permite centrarse en ofrecer un producto "en condiciones".
> 
> Y con esa relación calidad/precio, dan ganas de llevarselo a casa por cajas.



dos cajas en realidad :o
es el del 2005 el q comercian ahora, y si, solo reserva (creo q por menos no te dejan postear en este hilo)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Tiene tienda cibernetica?
He buscado pero no la encuentro. Soy muy torpe.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En cuanto a la apertura de mañana, y siempre desde mi óptica gacelística de nivel 1, creo que una vez descontado el dividendo (6,23-0,12=6,11) se iniciará la subasta que se resolverá con gap "al alza", de forma que abrirá plana o cerca. En 6,22 me parecería un vacile en toda regla. (RAE: Vacilar 5ª acepción)



Vaya, pues abrió en la línea indicada (6,21x si no me equivoco) pero ahora amaga por debajo. ¿Será para acojonar? ienso:

PD: Buenos días!
PD2: MTS tocando el techo de un canalillo de dos días que seguramente haya dibujado fatal, pero que voy a seguir controlando por si acaso ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Celebro que le haya gustado el Valenciso; pertenece a ese tipo de bodegas que no son muy comerciales (o más bien poco) pero que tienen vinos fantásticos.
> 
> Además, si se fijó, únicamente comercializan un tipo de vino (el reserva) lo cual les permite centrarse en ofrecer un producto "en condiciones".
> 
> Y con esa relación calidad/precio, dan ganas de llevarselo a casa por cajas.



Buenos días,

Estuve mirando la web y allí indican que el vino que usted recomendó (año 2003) no hubo producción ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Digale usted a la niña del señor Pollastre que ese año no hay produccion, ya vera que interal fatal error da, con imagen y sonido da la señal.

Hay que explicarlo todo, ese año no hubo venta al proletariado, el señor Pollastre compro todas las botellas, ese año la niña canto muy bien en el daxie. Usted con sus minusvalias al igual que yo poco podiamos comprar mas que una botella de mosto en el prica. 

:XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Estuve mirando la web y allí indican que el vino que usted recomendó (año 2003) no hubo producción ::



Pudiera haberme equivocado con la del 2004, a saber... o con la del 2001, de la que también hace años nos agenciamos algunas botellas. Lo tengo un poco confuso ahora mismo, así que tampoco me haga mucho caso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Spoiler



Corto en el dax 6060 c, con stop cerquita para que no me visite nadie


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Pero que le han dao al sp pa desayunar hoy?


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Corto en el dax 6060 c, con stop cerquita para que no me visite nadie



Tenga ojete-calor, la subida lleva bastante _momentum _... podrían querer irse al 6107 y hacer rodajas de chopped chinesco :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 Oct 2011)

Buenos días... Últimamente siempre están disparados los mismos...


----------



## Nico (17 Oct 2011)

Se les avisó del Bund, se les avisó del SAN, se les avisó de la Merkel, se les avisó del Trichet.

_Qué más quieren ?... transferencias directas a la cuenta ?... billetes en la mano ?... cesión de títulos de propiedad ?_




*PD* = Todo lo anterior es una broma.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Oct 2011)

TRE, me cago en tu sombra. He dicho.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Esto estaba pendiente:







Por eso, a pesar del pánico, hace unas semanas comenté que lo más probable fuese que el BUND frenara hasta realizar un techo, cosa que ha hecho en la zona que tenía marcada en el gráfico. Lo interesante de esta foto es comprobar como el BUND siempre se ha relajado tras alcanzar la directriz que desde 2008 limita sus movimientos y que, curiosamente, también ha coincidido con medidas de carácter político. Una vez más queda demostrado que las noticas siguen al canal y no al contrario. Vivimos una crisis por fascículos; si queréis saber cuál es la siguiente entrega, sólo tenéis que echar una ojeada a los gráficos.


----------



## Cantor (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tiene tienda cibernetica?
> He buscado pero no la encuentro. Soy muy torpe.



supongo q habra encontrado Compañia Bodeguera Valenciso pero no es tienda online. Yo creo q hay q hacerse socio (gratis) del club valenciso o amigos de valenciso y ya le dan el catalogo y puede hacer pedidos por tfno (por cierto, si ya se q no pongo tildes y me da coraje no poder hacerlo pero en este teclado no puedo o no se)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Como se nota que es nivel clave.


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como se nota que es nivel clave.



El índice se ha comido un retrace y apenas si le ha hecho cosquillas al volumen. No quiero asustarle, pero si yo fuera Ud. saldría de ahí cagando leches.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> PD2: MTS tocando el techo de un canalillo de dos días *que seguramente haya dibujado fatal*, pero que voy a seguir controlando por si acaso ienso:



Lo rompió )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Ya estoy fuera con mis -8 pipos, mal muy mal, ahora tengo que hacer otra operacion para llegar a casa con la cabeza alta.

Muchas gracias por avisar señor Pollastre, baje el stop por sus comentarios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Hoy el Ibex35 no es la locomotoraduropa, algo pasa, esta claro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Oct 2011)

El dividendo del SAN se pagará el próximo 1 de noviembre que es cuando se descontará del precio de la acción.
Hoy comienzan a cotizar los derechos.


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya estoy fuera con mis -8 pipos, mal muy mal, ahora tengo que hacer otra operacion para llegar a casa con la cabeza alta.
> 
> Muchas gracias por avisar señor Pollastre, baje el stop por sus comentarios.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

Los 1230 en el SP, ni pestañear. A ver si el filtro me aguanta ....
Los 6110 aprox en DAX podría dar una opción de ir corto, con stop.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 Oct 2011)

¿Corregirá algún día Arcelor, o me doy por arruinado? 

Justo pillo una subida vertical...


----------



## Nico (17 Oct 2011)

Caballeros (y estimadas Ladies). La diferencia horaria me impide acompañaros por las próximas horas así que os veré en horario vespertino.

SAN ya dio lo suyo (6,17 - 6,24 en estos momentos y seguramente lo tendrán en 6,27) lo que sumado a los dividendos permiten comprar unas cuantas botellas del vino sugerido por el Maese.

El Señor los proteja de las adversidades y les otorgue fama y fortuna como se la merecen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Corregirá algún día Arcelor, o me doy por arruinado?
> 
> Justo pillo una subida vertical...



ya sabe usted como son estas cosas:

Seguirá subiendo.
Su broker le hara una llamadita.
Un hombre de color negro le visitará.
Usted saldrá del valor con pérdidas irreparables.
El valor corregirá posteriormente.
Usted se irá a la calle montera travestido para obtener algo de dinerillo para entrar en el mercado.
 Se pondrá largo, creyendo que el valor ha tocado fondo.
El valor hará un pequeño pullback y usted creerá que ahora si *bva* a recuperar todas las pérdidas
El valor caerá y su virilidad jamás se recuperará.

::

Es un supuesto, cualquier parecido con la realidad es mera coincidencia ::


edito: ve Sra. Pecata minuta? Son los malditos teclados que tiene la _b_ y la _v_ como vecinas incordiosas


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Corregirá algún día Arcelor, o me doy por arruinado?
> 
> Justo pillo una subida vertical...



El objetivo de MTS está próximo a los 15,50, y a partir de ahí ya se empezará a encontrar con resistencias más serias.


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

Hoyga, ¿qué es la Calle Montera?

Se lo pregunto porque Ud. parece que "entiende" ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ya sabe usted como son estas cosas:
> 
> Seguirá subiendo.
> Su broker le hara una llamadita.
> ...


----------



## Topongo (17 Oct 2011)

Me dispongo a vender mis derechos de SAN... creo que es lo mas sensato.


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con el gal al alza, es una trampa.
> 
> Esta noche paso a recoger el ¿owned?.



Dios y el oso amoroso le oigan... porque acabo de llegar, han llamado a la puerta y al mirar por la mirilla he visto un negrazo enorme y sonriente...


...el caso... es que en lugar de abrirle... me ha dado por asomarme a la ventana... y... había otros ochos primos suyos esperando fuera tirados por los suelos de tanto reir...

mamita... esto puede doler...


PD: A pesar de todo, aprovecho y le meto más en lo alto. Yo digo que los toros NO PASAN. (recordad que yo últimamente sólo hablo del SP).


----------



## pecata minuta (17 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, ¿qué es la Calle Montera?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, ¿qué es la Calle Montera?
> 
> Se lo pregunto porque Ud. parece que "entiende" ::



Es una calle, como otra cualquiera de tantas ciudades, en la que uno puede encontrar traders de fortuna. Si encuentra alguno, quizás pueda contratarlo.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Oct 2011)

Vendidas Totalfina, un 2% en una mañanita... Seguimos buscando valores en el stoxx, pero me da que ahora que ya se habla con libertad de 10.000 en el ibex, vino, rosas, plan para salvar la banca, sí de Eslovaquia... En una de estas nos damos la vuelta.


----------



## univac (17 Oct 2011)

Alguien sabe como parsear datos en tiempo real de igmarkets? (tengo cuenta y los recibo en su plataforma)

No les he preguntado a ellos como hacerlo, porque me da que no les debe hacer gracia...

Gracias por el update de MTS Claca, yo voy largo.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Alguien sabe como parsear datos en tiempo real de igmarkets? (tengo cuenta y los recibo en su plataforma)
> 
> No les he preguntado a ellos como hacerlo, porque me da que no les debe hacer gracia...
> 
> Gracias por el update de MTS Claca, yo voy largo.



Cómo los obtienes?. Existe alguna opción en la plataforma?. Le agradecería que lo detallara ....

Thanks


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Alguien sabe como parsear datos en tiempo real de igmarkets? (tengo cuenta y los recibo en su plataforma)
> 
> No les he preguntado a ellos como hacerlo, porque me da que no les debe hacer gracia...
> 
> Gracias por el update de MTS Claca, yo voy largo.



Sí, pero no es un objetivo de corto plazo ¿eh? Hablando en general, sigo pensando que el mercado está muy cansado y pronto deberíamos ver una corrección. Ahora hay que vigilar mucho las entradas largas y, si estamos ya dentro pensando en un plazo más tranquilo, tener en mente que puede venir un recorte relativamente fuerte en el muy corto plazo, independientemente de que luego Pepon vuelva a la carga para alcanzar esos niveles que quedarían pendientes.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Oct 2011)

Hoy el ibex va subiendo como si le estuviese acabando el fuelle.


----------



## univac (17 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cómo los obtienes?. Existe alguna opción en la plataforma?. Le agradecería que lo detallara ....
> 
> Thanks



En la configuracion de tu cuenta, puedes gestionar los datos y activar el tiempo real en tantos mercados como quieras (pagar). Dicen que el coste de los datos se te descuenta si haces unas pocas operaciones al mes, asi que me saldran gratis. Si quieres saber algo mas concreto, aqui estoy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Alguien sabe como parsear datos en tiempo real de igmarkets? (tengo cuenta y los recibo en su plataforma)
> 
> No les he preguntado a ellos como hacerlo, porque me da que no les debe hacer gracia...
> 
> Gracias por el update de MTS Claca, yo voy largo.



1º Si te parseas mucho te quedarás ciego ::
2º En su momento intenté hacerlo, encontré una especie de plugin para la plataforma pero no me llegó a funcionar. Si la vuelvo a encontrar, posteo el enlace.


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

Jajaja! Olvidaba sus habilidades con el photoshop. Está bien, me retiro a mi guarida [temporalmente] ::

Hablarán los cañones 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es una calle, como otra cualquiera de tantas ciudades, en la que uno puede encontrar traders de fortuna. Si encuentra alguno, quizás pueda contratarlo.


----------



## univac (17 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sí, pero no es un objetivo de corto plazo ¿eh? Hablando en general, sigo pensando que el mercado está muy cansado y pronto deberíamos ver una corrección. Ahora hay que vigilar mucho las entradas largas y, si estamos ya dentro pensando en un plazo más tranquilo, tener en mente que puede venir un recorte relativamente fuerte en el muy corto plazo, independientemente de que luego Pepon vuelva a la carga para alcanzar esos niveles que quedarían pendientes.



Con los stops ajustados, si recorta tanto mejor para cargar desde mas abajo! (y para la cartera de Mr Brighside)


----------



## ghkghk (17 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien en Schneider? Sabeis que tengo un algo con los patitos feos... Y parece que tras el split ha hecho un suelo muy sólido, además de que sus ventas, dividendo y beneficios son aún mejores que el año pasado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajaja! Olvidaba sus habilidades con el photoshop. Está bien, me retiro a mi guarida [temporalmente] ::
> 
> Hablarán los cañones



Sr. Pollastre, es usted un digno rival con la espada.






pero no olvide que vencí al *SWORD MASTER*!

PD: entre eso, google imágenes y el snagit.... INVINCEBLE :XX:


----------



## Seren (17 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El dividendo del SAN se pagará el próximo 1 de noviembre que es cuando se descontará del precio de la acción.
> Hoy comienzan a cotizar los derechos.



Perdona mi desconocimiento: ¿Quieres decir que a partir de hoy ya hay que estar dentro para cobrarlo?, y el gap a la baja que se ha producido esta mañana ¿tiene algo que ver con el dividendo? Porque imagino que debería ser el dia que se cobra.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2011)

[YOUTUBE]Y2DqFRsPrns[/YOUTUBE]

wtf??? Sylar recibe un margin call!!!!!


----------



## 123456 (17 Oct 2011)

como veis comprar ahora telefonicas???

gracias adelantadas y perdon por mi manchar con mi aporte este interesantisimo hilo


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Oct 2011)

q bajaditas mas ricas tenemos a estas horas en europa ................ lo malo es si luego viene el S&P arreando desde primera hora o la mano de dios lo sube los ultimos 20 minutos................ con este ultimo escenario, el negro amigo de zuloman tendra mucho trabajo mañana.......


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Oct 2011)

El Ibex ya está por debajo de los 9000.

Pregunta: ¿Esto va para abajo o retomará la subida?

Los que operais intradía teneis unos......enormes¡¡ yo me tendría que leer 50 veces los libros de sicología de Pollastre.


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2011)

Yo creo que el SP tambien está haciendo techo. Tiene resistencias fuertes en los 1225-35. Y no lleva demasiado fuelle. Evidentemente, puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero yo estoy apostando (con el culo prieto, eso sí) por una caida rápida hasta los 1160-70. Dependiendo de como llegemos ahí, podríamos seguir hacia abajo, pero yo.... diría que aún nos queda un último tirón. Así, a lo loco, hasta los 1300, incluso. Luego... el rechinar de dientes...


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> El Ibex ya está por debajo de los 9000.
> 
> Pregunta: ¿Esto va para abajo o retomará la subida?
> 
> Los que operais intradía teneis unos......enormes¡¡ yo me tendría que leer 50 veces los libros de sicología de Pollastre.



si de mayor quieres ser como pollastre lo q debes leer son libros de programacion informatica :: el delega sus decisiones en frios algoritmos con los q suele tener precision quirurgica (aunq alguna vez baja al ruedo a torear)

creo q ultimamente le esta dando por leer revistas de decoracion


----------



## univac (17 Oct 2011)

La semana pasada tambien rondo por debajo de los 9000, haciendo el tonto 50 pips arriba y abajo. Salvo la falta de fuelle que se viene demostrando hace dias, no veo que haya cambiado mucho el escenario, por ahora falta gas y solo los valores extreme pegan saltos de 5% (como tantos han pegado a la baja antes).


----------



## davidautentico (17 Oct 2011)

La velocidad de subidad desde el 13-9 (7505.3) es muy alta, no sería raro ver en estos niveles un lateral-corrección


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

WellsFargo, Citi e IBM anunciando resultados

Demasiado pa el cuerpo


----------



## bronx5 (17 Oct 2011)

Buenos días a todos,

Me presento por primera vez en este hilo mítico que hace tiempo sigo.

Me acabo de abrir una cuenta demo en IGMarkets, por lo que veo en dicha cuenta puedo comprar antes de vender en el índice IBEX 35, esto es abrir cortos, ¿cierto?, lo digo porque como sé que están prohibidos ahora mismo imagino que puedo hacerlo por ser una demo, perdón porque sé que es una pregunta tonta pero soy nuevo en este de los CFD´s y posiciones cortas, no así en largos normales y corriente que vengo haciendo desde hace tiempo con el broker de bancaja, por cierto, muy pobre.

Saludos y gracias a todos por este hilo.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Oct 2011)

bronx5 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Me presento por primera vez en este hilo mítico que hace tiempo sigo.
> 
> ...



Eso es normal.


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Oct 2011)

Que coño pasa con los gemelos? la diferencia de cotizacion es de casi medio euro y el SAN tiene que dar dividendos el dia 1. Imagino que le interesa una accion alta. Esta gilipollas el botas o que?


Se nota mucho que llevo SAN? :cook:


----------



## bronx5 (17 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Eso es normal.



Gracias, entonces son simplemente contratos por diferencias, cosa que luego puedo hacer en una cuenta real?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Esto se acelera


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Que coño pasa con los gemelos? la diferencia de cotizacion es de casi medio euro y el SAN tiene que dar dividendos el dia 1. Imagino que le interesa una accion alta. *Esta gilipollas el botas o que?*Se nota mucho que llevo SAN? :cook:



Algo me hizo notar esta frase.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2011)

bronx5 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Me presento por primera vez en este hilo mítico que hace tiempo sigo.
> 
> ...



Abrir cortos es vender antes de comprar....

Aquí siempre es bienvenida la carne fresca de gacelilla


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Oct 2011)

Alguien me puede explicar el baile de Técnicas.

Ahora subo, ahora bajo, ahora subo mucho, ahora bajo mucho.

[YOUTUBE]Cama arriba, cama abajo - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

Cuando al DAX le meten esta volatilidad, es que el recorte esta cerca en precio.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Oct 2011)

El euro también se ha desplomado contra el dólar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Ahora si, menos mal.

Cerrado corto del dax con mas 120 pipos.

No he querido hablar que parece que me leen, tenia un pajarito señor Pollastre por eso lo publique, y tarde pero el pajarita ha vuelto a acertar.


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> WellsFargo, Citi e IBM anunciando resultados
> 
> Demasiado pa el cuerpo



Entre hoy y mañana hay un montón de datos económicos. muchos de ellos son de los mueven mercado.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Oct 2011)

Bueno, yo ya he comprado en base a mi nueva estrategia medio placista.

Ahora mismo inauguro esta nueva época perdiendo hasta la verguenza.

Pero bueno, ya se sabe que esto no es como empieza si no como acaba.

Me voy a preparar la comida, si gustan..


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cuando al DAX le meten esta volatilidad, es que el recorte esta cerca en precio.



Bueno... no me importa esperar...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

He aqui la explicacion del pajarito.

Llame ayer a este astuto ave para informar de las ultimas novedades en la casa, es cliente VIP de hasta mujeres de mala vida si hace falta, para que me comentara como veia el esto de las bolsas, ya que es su trabajo, y me dijo que hoy veriamos al dax en rojo, y que no me aseguraba que los suelos se hayan visto, esto ya me lo habia dicho la semana pasada pero me lo volvio a repetir, asi que gacela de mi he deshecho toda mi cartera con plusvalias, y entrado hoy corto en el dax en el nivel que me dio.

Pero llega el bueno del señor Pollastre y macojona con un 61xx o algo asi, y yo con mi stop en el 85 como me habian dicho lo rebajo casi a la entrada, vuelvo a llamar y me dicen lo mismo estas aves carroñeras, pues vuelta el cerdo a la mierda, y ahora si, sacamos una buena tajada, no se si sera de gacela tierna, pero a mi se sabe a gloria.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno... no me importa esperar...



Siendo el precio el entorno de los 6.060-110...

En el IBEX serían los 9.070-9.150, es decir, que esta mañana ya estábamos en rango potencial de vuelta.


----------



## univac (17 Oct 2011)

Corto en telecirco, por si esto guanea un poco


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Claca cuando tengas tiempo, mira si puedes analizar Siemens, y si la has analizado hace poco, si me recuerdas el post, te lo agradeceria. Gracias por adelantado.

Y baneo para el señor Nico por pedir el baneo de Claca.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Oct 2011)

Siemens, otro de mis corderitos que me pone ojitos...


----------



## bronx5 (17 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Abrir cortos es vender antes de comprar....
> 
> Aquí siempre es bienvenida la carne fresca de gacelilla



Espero que mi carne sepa bien, aunque de momento sólo estoy practicando en el mundo virtual.

Pero aún no me ha quedado claro, ¿puedo abrir cortos en el mundo real o sólo en la demo?


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

120 pips en el dax es un día bueno, mis felicitaciones.

El problema de cantar entradas entre traders, es que cada uno tiene sus propias percepciones del riesgo. Por ejemplo, su apertura de cortos hubiera supuesto aguantar a contra 30+ pips. Para mi eso es inaceptable. Pero si para Ud. es tratable, y tenia su fuente insider como comenta, entonces no debería haberme hecho caso, y mantenerse en su plan original.

Por eso siempre hay que tener utmost caution cuando leemos las ventanas de inserción de otros traders, querida foreria... Ya saben, mentón vigilante y culo Prieto! xD

Pd: escrito desde loliphone con Rioja, disculpen los caóticos acentos. Este trasto escribe lo que le sale de los cojones.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> He aqui la explicacion del pajarito.
> 
> Llame ayer a este astuto ave para informar de las ultimas novedades en la casa, es cliente VIP de hasta mujeres de mala vida si hace falta, para que me comentara como veia el esto de las bolsas, ya que es su trabajo, y me dijo que hoy veriamos al dax en rojo, y que no me aseguraba que los suelos se hayan visto, esto ya me lo habia dicho la semana pasada pero me lo volvio a repetir, asi que gacela de mi he deshecho toda mi cartera con plusvalias, y entrado hoy corto en el dax en el nivel que me dio.
> 
> Pero llega el bueno del señor Pollastre y macojona con un 61xx o algo asi, y yo con mi stop en el 85 como me habian dicho lo rebajo casi a la entrada, vuelvo a llamar y me dicen lo mismo estas aves carroñeras, pues vuelta el cerdo a la mierda, y ahora si, sacamos una buena tajada, no se si sera de gacela tierna, pero a mi se sabe a gloria.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo con usted.

El problema con el stop ha sido como no, por esa matizacion entre operadores, los leoncios y los gacelillas. Igual para mi informante 30 pipos son manejables, para mi comienzan a ser en un contrato gordo del daxie algo abultado en la zona donde la espalda pierde su nombre, de ahi que cuando estaba dentro y despues de leerle he querido ajustar a lo que creia oportuno, con la consiguiente ventilada.

Pero he seguido hasta conseguirla, mas que nada porque el pajarito rara vez me ha fallado es como un señor MarketMaker del daxie, da los niveles clavaos _elijoputa_.

PD: _Que seran 120 pipos pa usted, na calderilla que nisagacha a recogerla_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Hablando de cosas serias, este fin de semana, probe esto:







Tengo que decir que no soy muy muy de cervezas, pero no se si porque estaba muy inducido, me parecio muy buena. La conocen?


----------



## pollastre (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> PD: _Que seran 120 pipos pa usted, na calderilla que nisagacha a recogerla_




Difícil de decir. Depende de por cuántos _contratten _multiplique Ud. esos 120 pips :fiufiu:

Yo conozco mis multiplicadores, y 30+ pips a contra pueden ser, digamos.... incómodos. :o


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Mi multiplicador es la unidad, asi no me hago lios con los numeros :XX: :XX:

Me manejo en esa cifra bien, aunque ahora comenzare a probarme con dos, lo que es un paso adelante, pero para eso me tengo que comprar una mascara o disfraz de leoncio, debo estar bonico con eso puesto delante del ordenador en el curro :XX:, al primero que pregunte lo despido.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mi multiplicador es la unidad, asi no me hago lios con los numeros :XX: :XX:
> 
> Me manejo en esa cifra bien, aunque ahora comenzare a probarme con dos, lo que es un paso adelante, pero para eso me tengo que comprar una mascara o disfraz de leoncio, debo estar bonico con eso puesto delante del ordenador en el curro :XX:, al primero que pregunte lo despido.



Pues yo le digo, por experiencia (no en el Dax pero si en otros índices), que mejor se disfrace ud. de esto:

Eugène Terre'Blanche - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Así los ahuyenta 

edito: y los empleados en vez de preguntar le dirán: 'si, bwana' ::


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2011)

Chulibex único que se mantiene verde, la locomotora de europa sin duda ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Tomo nota. Marditoh trabajadoreh que se pasan el dia navegando por la internete, oh wait...........

No sera que no se aviso que el Ibex es la locomotora _duropa_.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)




----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

El ibex es la mayor m*** manipulada e iliquida


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

Pues vaya que bien. La entrada en corto en el SP a final del día del pasado viernes ... está funcionando bien. De momento, ya tengo el stop dinámico en el punto de entrada ... y de ahí en adelante ... a dejarlo correr. Vamos a ver si finalmente lo celebramos en condiciones.

Seguimos dándole a la manivela ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

Bah, tantas disquisiciones con el SAN, su apertura y su canal y resulta que el (bendito) stop móvil me saltó a las 10 )

En fin, a ver si me atrevo con un corto en MTS, que está tonteando con los 14 y no sé si se va a decidir a caer...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bah, tantas disquisiciones con el SAN, su apertura y su canal y resulta que el (bendito) stop móvil me saltó a las 10 )
> 
> *En fin, a ver si me atrevo con un corto en MTS, que está tonteando con los 14 y no sé si se va a decidir a caer...*



Este tal vez te de la pista 

Alcoa Inc.: NYSE:AA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Este tal vez te de la pista
> 
> Alcoa Inc.: NYSE:AA quotes & news - Google Finance



¿Ni el papel de aluminio tiene salida? Voy a ir buscando periódicos para envolver el bocata ::



Gracias 

PD: Arcelormittal allá donde cotiza:
Amsterdam	15:59* €14.04* *-2.19%*
Brussels	15:59	*€14.04* *-2.19%*
Luxembourg	10/15	€14.355	+0.00%
Madrid	15:59	*€14.04* *-2.19%*
New York	09:59	$19.3	-3.40%
Paris	15:54	€14.1	-1.57%

¿No es curioso? :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Como aguantan los gemelos

Aunque ahora parecen que le están dando caña...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

Buah, ahora que me había decidido no me dejan ponerme corto en MTS a 13,88


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Venga, a ver si lo dejan como una escombrera.


----------



## univac (17 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Buah, ahora que me había decidido no me dejan ponerme corto en MTS a 13,88



En igmarkets nunca puedo, estara protegido?

Me salto el stop largo en 14.40, el corto de telecirco antiguano esta compensando.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues vaya que bien. La entrada en corto en el SP a final del día del pasado viernes ... está funcionando bien. De momento, ya tengo el stop dinámico en el punto de entrada ... y de ahí en adelante ... a dejarlo correr. Vamos a ver si finalmente lo celebramos en condiciones.
> 
> Seguimos dándole a la manivela ...



Cerramos con 15 pipos a favor.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> En igmarkets nunca puedo, estara protegido?
> 
> Me salto el stop largo en 14.40, el corto de telecirco antiguano esta compensando.



No sé, uso clicktrade. Normalmente me pone con antelación (por ejemplo en SAN) que no está permitido operar en corto. Pero en MTS no lo ponía (tampoc lo había intentado antes) y al ir a abrir la posición me ha saltado un aviso de que "se ha deshabilitado" ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

S&P rebaja el rating a la Comunidad de Madrid y a la ciudad de Barcelona - elEconomista.es


----------



## atman (17 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> S&P rebaja el rating a la Comunidad de Madrid y a la ciudad de Barcelona - elEconomista.es



Los yankies, algunos al mesnos, están muy preocupados con los bonos municipales (los suyos). No sé que repercusión puede tener allí esta noticia, pero se lo pueden tomar por la tremenda...


hoy sería un perfecto para hacerlo...

al menos, perfecto para algunos...


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2011)

Esto está tomando tintes peligrosos de guano, aunque la campana está cerca y nos vamos a salvar por eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Este guano ha hecho mucha pupita


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2011)

Pse guano post-humo de estas últimas semanas con Sarko-Merkel cacareando, el 23 vuelven a decir cualquier gilipollez que no acabarán haciendo/cumpliendo y vuelta a subir, cuando vuelva a bajar volverán a decir otra gilipollez, están parche tras parche y algún día lo van a petar del todo.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Oct 2011)

andamos todos acojonaitos, por si nos hacen un reversal


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2011)

Por cierto las previsiones de SAN por el garete, hasta yo me estaba animando a probar el canal de la mancha ese, pero ya ves momento aleatorio y guano.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

Yo entre corto con un mini del daxie despues de comer, asi que si estoy acojonaete señor Pipoapipo, ni jurandome los 4miles me fio.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

Para los hamijos chinito y ghkghk:







Pautas muy marcadas en las dos últimas grandes caídas, con un grado de inclinación bajista calcaldo en sendos casos, se ve que el cuidador de este valor no le gusta devanarse los sesos a la hora de trazar una hoja de ruta para desarrollar el guano. También el giro se realizó de un modo muy similar, con un doble suelo que el precio testeó para confirmar antes de seguir al alza. 

Las batallitas del abuelo nos dicen que de momento está para no tocar.


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2011)

Opino lo mismo a simple vista, que de AT ni papa, por cierto una Siemens que la están recomendando en múltiples sitios.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo entre corto con un mini del daxie despues de comer, asi que si estoy acojonaete señor Pipoapipo, ni jurandome los 4miles me fio.



creame q estoy con ganas de darle con todo lo gordo al DAX, pero me da miedin..... creo q esperare a q confirme.......... valoro mucho dormir bien ::


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

Sobre el IBEX, vigilar la zona de los 810, que no sea que quiera confirmar el doble techo. En mi opinión es probable que acabe rompiendo, lo cual sería para visitar niveles cercanos a los 8.650.

En el caso del DAX, podría llegar a recortar hasta la zona 5.730.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre el IBEX, vigilar la zona de los 810, que no sea que quiera confirmar el doble techo. En mi opinión es probable que acabe rompiendo, lo cual sería para visitar niveles cercanos a los 8.650.
> 
> En el caso del DAX, podría llegar a recortar hasta la zona 5.730.



para el S&P? como les de por caer un poco, nosotros caeremos tb

pero esta todo sembrado de manos de dios ::


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2011)

Papertrading:

Cortazo en arcelol han dado sus frutos tras 2 semanitas puestos a varios niveles, le casqué mitad de los que ya tenía encima a 14.82, resultado 1400 mortadelos tras llegar a perder otros tantos


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para el S&P? como les de por caer un poco, nosotros caeremos tb
> 
> pero esta todo sembrado de manos de dios ::



Más o menos los 1.180-70 

PD: El objetivo del probable recorte, claro.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Opino lo mismo a simple vista, que de AT ni papa, por cierto una Siemens que la están recomendando en múltiples sitios.



Si encima está recomendada, más motivos para no entrar.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Papertrading:
> 
> Cortazo en arcelol han dado sus frutos tras 2 semanitas puestos a varios niveles, le casqué mitad de los que ya tenía encima a 14.82, resultado 1400 mortadelos tras llegar a perder otros tantos



Bien visto

Yo apuntaría ahora ponerse corto a gasistas/petroleras. Estarían en punto idóneo.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Bueno, yo ya he comprado en base a mi nueva estrategia medio placista.
> 
> Ahora mismo inauguro esta nueva época perdiendo hasta la verguenza.
> 
> ...




yo, empanada de atún ¿usted?


----------



## @@strom (17 Oct 2011)

AAple cotizando a 425$.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Oct 2011)

ultimos minutos de SAN,veremos si los leoncios salen y la suben a 6,20


----------



## Hank Scorpio (17 Oct 2011)

@@strom dijo:


> AAple cotizando a 425$.



Al igual que IBM esta en máximos, se están inflando muy rápido supongo que cuando se desinflen algo pasara cómo cuando apple fue de 200$ a 100$


----------



## AssGaper (17 Oct 2011)

Una pregunta facilona: ¿En qué país cotiza el indice Eurostox? Lo digo por el royito de hacienda y la doble imposición.

Si obtengo plusvalias, a qué hacienda/s deberia declarar? aparte de la española claro


----------



## J-Z (17 Oct 2011)

Pues me da que es alemán.


----------



## olafien (17 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Una pregunta facilona: ¿En qué país cotiza el indice Eurostox? Lo digo por el royito de hacienda y la doble imposición.
> 
> Si obtengo plusvalias, a qué hacienda/s deberia declarar? aparte de la española claro



Hombre! Otra oportunidad para intervenir... (por que de bolsa o análisis poco puedo decir)

Las plusvalías, se obtengan donde se obtengan sólo cotizan ante la Hacienda española. Estamos hablando de bolsa, claro.

Lo que cotiza en dos sitios y necesita de "convenios para evitar la doble imposición" son los dividendos.

A grandes rasgos, por que luego habría que hablar de "devolución de prima de ampliación " "venta de derechos" y otras zarandajas que habría que ver en que lado los ponemos.

Resumiendo: las plusvalías vendiendo índice Euroestox sólo las debes declarar en España y no te deben hacer ninguna retención operes donde operes.

Saludos.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Más o menos los 1.180-70
> 
> PD: El objetivo del probable recorte, claro.




gracias

coincido con usted en los alrededores de 1170, pero la subida ha sido muy vertical............ igual dilata un poco mas.......

veremos


----------



## AssGaper (17 Oct 2011)

olafien dijo:


> Hombre! Otra oportunidad para intervenir... (por que de bolsa o análisis poco puedo decir)
> 
> Las plusvalías, se obtengan donde se obtengan sólo cotizan ante la Hacienda española. Estamos hablando de bolsa, claro.
> 
> ...



De puta madre, pues, ya que me tiraba para atras eso de las dobles imposiciones, papeleos y demas hostias administrativas.
Asi pues, lo mismo suceria con los demas indices planetarios, por ejemplo el SP americano entiendo pues?.
Si es asi genial.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Una pregunta facilona: ¿En qué país cotiza el indice Eurostox? Lo digo por el royito de hacienda y la doble imposición.
> 
> Si obtengo plusvalias, a qué hacienda/s deberia declarar? aparte de la española claro



Si estás operando un futuro o cualquier otro tipo de derivado no tendrás que pagar nada a ninguna hacienda, solo los beneficios por el incremento patrimonial, nada más.

Con los derivados no hace falta complicarse la vida para tributar.


----------



## AssGaper (17 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si estás operando un futuro o cualquier otro tipo de derivado no tendrás que pagar nada a ninguna hacienda, solo los beneficios por el incremento patrimonial, nada más.
> 
> Con los derivados no hace falta complicarse la vida para tributar.



Es que es a lo que me referia, si obtengo plusvalias en el mini indice de la bolsa italiana, solo declararía a la hacienda española las plusvalias verdad?

idem con las demas, no?

Si es tema acciones en bolsas extranjeras si que entiendo que hay que aplicar las dobles imposiciones, es que son cosas que apenas se comentan con detalle en estos mundos.

De todas formas gracias, ya que me habia hecho un mundo enorme y veo que no es para tanto.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Es que es a lo que me referia, si obtengo plusvalias en el mini indice de la bolsa italiana, solo declararía a la hacienda española las plusvalias verdad?
> 
> idem con las demas, no?
> 
> ...



Claro, solo se declaran plusvalías quitando gastos y operaciones perdedoras. Da igual incluso que operes con un broker extranjero, aunque es tributable siempre que repatries el dinero de los beneficios.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (17 Oct 2011)

hoy empieza la 2ª temporada de The Walking Dead (que ironias tiene la vida, en octubre, justo cuando dicen que ya casi tienen el plan previo del plan para recapitalizar a los bancos zombies)

el sp debatiendose en 1203f por segunda vez.


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Oct 2011)

Guanos dias, llegando de la sucursal.....hoy llego una señora hablando que la cosa es muy malita y que va haber corralito tal y cual, y que el proximo año iba a ser peor (llego en modo apocalíptica), la señora no tenia ni idea de economía pero decía que estaba palpando el ambiente.... (solamente asentí, sonreí y calle como un bellaco ........y se me paso por la cabeza burbuja.info) 

.....por si hay preguntas, trabajo en un caja local, con proyección a largo plazo, no fusionada, sin agujeros hipotecarios, anteriormente rural,....bueno Caja Siete


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Oct 2011)

La leche que guanera, hagale un buen plazo fijo, fijo a su colchon.

Y hay mucha gente con la cantinela esa del corralito?

Aqui como mucho, alguno dice que la cosa esta muy mal, para bajarle 2000€ a un coche de 50.000€.


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Guanos dias, llegando de la sucursal.....hoy llego una señora hablando que la cosa es muy malita y que va haber corralito tal y cual, y que es proximo año iba a ser peor (llego en modo apocalíptica), la señora no tenia ni idea de economía pero decía que estaba palpando el ambiente.... (solamente asentí, sonreí y calle como un bellaco ........y se me paso por la cabeza burbuja.info)
> 
> .....por si hay preguntas trabajo en un caja local, con proyección a largo plazo, no fusionada, sin agujeros hipotecarios, anteriormente rural,....bueno Caja Siete



Yo este finde también hablé con una señora que me preguntó si podía haber corralito, le dije que eso en el área euro no tenía mucho sentido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Oct 2011)

esto es que me pilla cerca...

Banco Mare Nostrum (BMN) prevé emitir un total de 250 millones de euros en bonos necesariamente convertibles en acciones :: , con lo que cubrirá las exigencias de capital establecidas por el Banco de España, informaron fuentes conocedoras de la operación.

Y venga de nuevo el timo de la estampita.....


----------



## Cantor (17 Oct 2011)

señor chinito (perdonen de nuevo la intromision borrachuza). olvide comentarle q me dijeron en la bodega q desde julio estan en el club del gourmet del corte ingles. lo he comprobado y es cierto.
A mi, en la bodega ponia q valia 15 euros aunque me las cobraron a 14 (no se si le cai bien o lo hacen siempre) y en el ci no esta mal, la ponen a 17,80


----------



## mataresfacil (17 Oct 2011)

Les voy a transmitir un secreto milenario para acertar en bolsa. Olvidense de todo lo que saben, los graficos de claca.....no sirven. Las series fibonacci.....a la basura con ellas. Los analisis tecnicos....mierda pa ellos. Los datos de Mulder sobre quien compra y vende...na de na. Libros? sobre inversion? mejor vean salvame de lux, aprenderan mas de bolsa.

Yo, y solo yo, tengo el secreto. Y se lo voy a contar, de gratis.

Cuando yo entro, empiecen a correr, huid, insensatos. Cuando yo salgo, entren en masa. No falla, les aseguro que es espectacular, y para demostrarlo a partir de ahora dire cuando compro y cuando vendo, se va a cagar la perra.

Buenos noches. :´´´(


----------



## Mr. Brightside (17 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes señores:

Por trabajo no he podido seguir el hilo, ni casi la bolsa...

Vaya cachondeo, Arcelor empezó subiendo un 3,X% y acaba bajando 3,70%... (para mi bien). Menuda volatilidad.

Alguien comentó algo de vender los derechos de SAN... ¿Ya se puede? ¿Cómo se hace?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Cuando yo entro, empiecen a correr, huid, insensatos. Cuando yo salgo, entren en masa.



Bienvenido al club, mira lo que puse anoche sobre la apertura de SAN (suerte que, aún palmando, me ha salvado el stop) y como ha evolucionado el día )


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Oct 2011)

yo espero guano hoy, mañana y pasado mañana..... como mínimo, la semana pasada estuvo verde todos los días salvo el jueves (incluyendo el verde del viernes de la anterior)....toca un poco de rojo


----------



## Nico (17 Oct 2011)

Otra bella jornada en la que SAN ha regalado a sus fieles no UNA sino DOS diferencias de casi 20 ctvs !!

Qué pena que no pude disfrutar de la segunda del día... pero siempre habrá un mañana y la generosidad del Tiíto Botín premiará con sus mieles a aquellos que se conserven fieles y agradecidos.

En tanto que si el guano se confirma, los niveles de SAN para abajo ya han sido puestos varias veces en este hilo.

Una acción buena, generosa, predecible, tranquila y sin maldad.


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

...pero chicos, aquí se lleva avisando de que a corto plazo tocaba recorte, además de modo muy explícito. Esto no debería sorprender a nadie y sólo quedaba tomar una decisión a los que estuvieran largos:

-Aguantar el chaparrón considerando que la posición es de medio plazo (con stops, lógicamente, pero alejados asegurando tendencia).

-Situar stops de corto plazo y si saltan fuera.

Lamentarse por haber elegido cualquier otra opción no tiene sentido.


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes amijos!

Como ha ido hoy el día?

MrBrigsht hoy si ha bajado acerinox me alegro por Usted que haya recuperado parte!

Janus creo que entendí el viernes que se quedo con la posición abierta en corto con el SP por lo que supongo que bien!

Me alegro por todos los que hayan pillado cacho! Yo hoy 0 operaciones = 0€


----------



## Claca (17 Oct 2011)

Dicho esto, la corrección tampoco debería ser muy sangrienta, pero teniendo en cuenta que durante las últimas seis o siete sesiones hemos repasado los mismos niveles, pues sí, en pocos días vamos a cargarnos el trabajo de esta última semana.


----------



## univac (17 Oct 2011)

Alguna recomendacion para ponerse corto? dado que la banca esta prohibida, el indice tambien, algunas de caida libre no deja en algunos brokers (MTS),...

Por ahora llevo Telecirco-Mierdaset

Metrovacesas y Sacyres me dan miedo, huelen a tocho


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Alguna recomendacion para ponerse corto? dado que la banca esta prohibida, el indice tambien, algunas de caida libre no deja en algunos brokers (MTS),...
> 
> Por ahora llevo Telecirco-Mierdaset
> 
> Metrovacesas y Sacyres me dan miedo, huelen a tocho



Si entraste con Telecirco a primera hora habrás pillado buena tajada! me alegro... yo la semana pasada perdí un paston con telecirco en corto


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

DAX: En 5800-5780 tiene un soporte ciertamente decente. En las últimas horas ha disminuido la inercia bajista pero ahora está un poco lejos para abrir un largo sin tener que asumir un stop de cierta envergadura. Hay que esperar un poco.

IBEX: Soporte en 8735 aprox. Más abajo existe soporte entre 8700 y 8650.

SP: Se estampanó en 1230 (varios pipos más arriba pero pocos en definitiva). Si no lo arregla y le dá por cerrar por debajo de los 1200, presentaría una vela muy fea y envolvente bajista en cierres diarios. Creo que aún le puede quedar algo de margen de bajada antes de enseñar realmente sus cartas.
Las cíclicas andan bastante bastante jodidas hoy, y con bajadas de hasta dos dígitos. Tampoco subieron tanto tanto la semana pasada por lo que generan incertidumbre sobre los próximos pasos del índice global usano.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> A las buenas tardes amijos!
> 
> Como ha ido hoy el día?
> 
> ...



Antes los comenté, cerré hace un par de horas con 15 pipos de ganancia. Me doy por contento y estoy centrado en DAX, ahí tengo tajo que resolver (deshacer una posición congelada).


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Que bonito tango


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Alcoa y asociados a sus cosas....

AA	Alcoa Inc. 9.72	-0.55	*-5.31%* 
ACH	Aluminum Corp. of Chin...	12.63	-0.17	*-1.33%* 
CENX	Century Aluminum Company	9.26	-0.64	*-6.46%*


----------



## MariscosRecio (17 Oct 2011)

Sr Claca como vería Usted una entrada en largo con Santander habiendo quedado tan cerca de su resistencia?

Gracias


----------



## Mulder (17 Oct 2011)

Siento ponerlo un poco tarde pero es que tenía cosas que hacer.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy los leoncios no solo han asomado las garras sino que además les hemos visto las fauces. En esta semana de vencimiento aparecen y corren indisimuladamente por la sabana en busca de rica carne de gacela. 

Han empezado el día muy calmados metiendo algo de volumen alcista, pero hacia las 11:30 han empezado a dar serios avisos con una venta de 149 contratos, aunque a las 12:15 lo han compensado comprando 165 contratos, pero a las 12:30 han metido casi 310 contratos a la venta y a partir de ahí es cuando se ha puesto el día bajista.

Lo que ha seguido ha sido una especie de lateral con grandes órdenes pero sin dirección, aunque también algunas compras importantes que han compensado las ventas, el saldo hasta las 16:00 seguía positivo, entonces es cuando se han puesto a vender con saña de nuevo, pero siempre compensando ventas con compras casi igual de importantes. Parecía como si quisieran hacerlo caer pero muy controladamente, no ha habido sell-off ni pánico en ningún momento, solo órdenes muy grandes en ambas direcciones.

Esto lo ilustra muy bien el casi final de sesión que hemos tenido con una venta a las 16:27 de 373 contratos y una compra a las 16:32 de 353 contratos.

En subasta otro movimiento lioso de compras y ventas que al final ha quedado en un saldo de solo 6 contratos comprados más que al cierre.

En resumen, empieza la semana de vencimiento y empiezan a marear al personal con sus guerras de contratos. No he visto ganas de vender, sino de liar al personal, la iniciativa era de las ventas pero siempre han vuelto a recomprar de nuevo todo el volumen vendido hasta el punto de dejar el saldo diario en positivo a pesar del desfile de cortos que se ve en el volumen. A mi el día de hoy me ha parecido una estrategia _fake_ para comprar barato de cara al vencimiento, han querido que parezca guano rompiendo algunos niveles importantes por donde se estaba moviendo el precio pero sin echar toda la carne en el asador en ningún momento.

A mi lo de hoy me huele a chamusquina, aunque no se puede negar que lo han dejado peligrosamente cerca de mínimos y que habría que considerar que mañana en la apertura se siga bajando más aun, luego veremos si lo de hoy se trata de un _fake_ para comprar barato o si iban en serio.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Con vencimiento de por medio, esta semana va a ser un lío.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Oct 2011)

Pues tenía que hacer malabarismos esta semana para poder estar pendiente de la bolsa, pero según lo que decís me parece que no me voy a complicar demasiado :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

Bonito triángulo el que está haciendo la plata en cierres diarios. Salga por donde salga, será posiblemente un movimiento con fuerza. Creo que es una excelente opción para intentar algún trade, siendo conscientes de que estamos hablando de Plata y eso conlleva movimientos intradía importantes y señales falsas.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Mañana viene también el día movidito

Resultados Danone
Resultados LVMH
Resultados Investor AB
Resultados Apple
Resultados Bank of America
Resultados Coca Cola
Resultados Goldman Sachs
Resultados Intel
Resultados Johnson & Johnson
Resultados Yahoo!


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

SP, bastante fea la vela en diario que deja hoy. Si mañana rompe los mínimos en condiciones (8 pipos al menos) puede ser un patrón de vuelta que nos podría llevar sobre los 1160-1140. ¿cómo lo véis?

Por cierto, quien pueda ver el chart de Societe Generale, podrá ver que tras la fuerte subida se estrelló con la resistencia de 24 y ya está en 19. Y además ha roto un canal claro a la baja .... pero no se puede meter en corto ....

Edito: En el último minuto de la jornada, lo ha arreglado un poco!!!!. Y eso, a qué ha venido?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SP, bastante fea la vela en diario que deja hoy. Si mañana rompe los mínimos en condiciones (8 pipos al menos) puede ser un patrón de vuelta que nos podría llevar sobre los 1160-1140. ¿cómo lo véis?
> 
> Edito: En el último minuto de la jornada, lo ha arreglado un poco!!!!. Y eso, a qué ha venido?



Los último siempre queda para la galería...

Yo veo parada y fonda por los 108X y ya después veremos lo que pasa.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Segundo toro del día

_International Business Machines (IBM) this afternoon reported Q3 revenue and profit per share slightly below estimates, and cut its fiscal year EPS view.

Revenue in the three months ending in September rose to $26.2 billion, yielding EPS of $3.19.

Analysts had been modeling $26.26 billion in revenue and EPS of $3.22.

IBM said it now sees EPS this year of “at least $12.95,” which is down from the prior $13.25 per share the company forecast back in July.

IBM shares are down $4.15, or 2%, at $182.44._


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con el gal al alza, es una trampa.
> 
> Esta noche paso a recoger el ¿owned?.



Paso a recoger la muñeca chochona. La verdad es que hoy estaba cantado de tras el gap de apetura ha sido un bajar de forma constante.

Ojo porque hay que analizar muy en detalle hasta dónde profundiza la corrección. Si a continuación se vuelve al alza, las probabilidades de ruptura de niveles al alza se vuelven máximas.

Suerte.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Paso a recoger la muñeca chochona. La verdad es que hoy estaba cantado de tras el gap de apetura ha sido un bajar de forma constante.
> 
> Ojo porque hay que analizar muy en detalle hasta dónde profundiza la corrección. Si a continuación se vuelve al alza, las probabilidades de ruptura de niveles al alza se vuelven máximas.
> 
> Suerte.




Me lo puedes explicar un poco más??

Por cierto, para el que preguntaba antes he hecho lentejas...aún quedan si alguien quiere una tapita está invitado.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me lo puedes explicar un poco más??
> 
> Por cierto, para el que preguntaba antes he hecho lentejas...aún quedan si alguien quiere una tapita está invitado.



Que valores forman tu cartera??

PD
llevan tocinillo las lentejas??


----------



## Caos (17 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SP, bastante fea la vela en diario que deja hoy. Si mañana rompe los mínimos en condiciones (8 pipos al menos) puede ser un patrón de vuelta que nos podría llevar sobre los 1160-1140. ¿cómo lo véis?
> 
> Por cierto, quien pueda ver el chart de Societe Generale, podrá ver que tras la fuerte subida se estrelló con la resistencia de 24 y ya está en 19. Y además ha roto un canal claro a la baja .... pero no se puede meter en corto ....
> 
> Edito: En el último minuto de la jornada, lo ha arreglado un poco!!!!. Y eso, a qué ha venido?



Estaban resolviéndose las ordenes, ha habido mucha cobertura y han saltado stops a punta pala, pero al final hacia abajo y en el afterhours también está bajando.

Mención especial al VIX que se ha escopetado tras el periodo de compresión de la volatilidad de las dos últimas semanas, el skew (un índice que mide el cambio en la distribución de probabilidad del precio por la percepción de los inversores, es decir el riesgo de cola, habitualmente a la baja) ya decía que esto era posible y así ha sucedido. Jugar con la volatilidad es lo que más rentabilidad está dando estos últimos meses.

En cualquier caso, el objetivo ahora son los 1175 y la regresión a la mitad del canal (1150), a partir de ahí veremos si es la pata abajo que esperaba hacia mínimos o es un simple pullback por corrección de sobrecompra, de momento es dejar correr ganancias. Si es un pullback y hay fuerza para acumular es posible que nos vayamos al área de los 1275 y ahí sería darle 'con todo lo gordo' porque dudo mucho que pase de ahí, en Noviembre-Diciembre veremos como empieza a degradarse la situación bastante. 

Va a depender de como se comporte el eur/usd y de la liquidez, si como parecía la semana pasada a pesar de las subidas continua la salida de flujos monetarios del riesgo (y ahora con rentabilidad más atractiva en los activos de menos riesgo) se confirmaría la pata abajo y es posible que veamos nuevos mínimos anuales en algunos índices (no lo tengo tan claro en la uropas, pero si en Asia y USA) y bastantes valores. Los datos macro son malos (y peor de lo esperado), aunque esta semana no hay muchos después de la mejoría ficticia del mes pasado por temas de inventario van a apuntar al Sur y empeorando las expectativas consensuadas, y con la pendiente inclinándose, así que el ciclo continuaría su pauta de degradación y los valores lo seguirán. Esta semana acaban el reporte de beneficios del grueso de valores que faltan, lo que también inclina la balanza a favor de los bajistas una vez se hayan recogido beneficios. Con muchos valores del NASDAQ acercándose a máximos va a ser muy difícil que aguanten tirando, de hecho hoy se ha dado una buena torta.

El sector financiero ni tocarlo más que para cortos y aún así intradía, el perfil de riesgo es demasiado alto, en ambos sentidos (aunque con sesgo a la baja claro), cuando estamos en el momento actual del ciclo además suele ser un buen indicador adelantado de a donde vamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

En los 1230 ha pasado algo como esto


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los último siempre queda para la galería...
> 
> Yo veo parada y fonda por los 108X y ya después veremos lo que pasa.



La bajada de hoy en el DAX puede tildarse de muy dura sin paliativos. Entre el máximo y el mínimo, en donde está ahora, hay 300 pipos!!!!

Cada sesión es una historia pero las velas de hoy ahí están. Yo el SP lo veo en 1160 probablemente. Eso dá otros 200 pipos quizá de bajada en el DAX. Si mañana baja unos 40 pipos, las velas desplegadas serían de continuidad y creo que un tramo a la baja es bastante probable. La señal parece fiable de momento.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me lo puedes explicar un poco más??
> 
> Por cierto, para el que preguntaba antes he hecho lentejas...aún quedan si alguien quiere una tapita está invitado.



Silenciosa, es un simple ejercicio de probabilidad. Cada vez que el SP ha llegado a los 1120, han soltado papel de forma agresiva. Ya han sido muchas veces las que lo han hecho.

Era previsible que estiraran un poco al alza para llenar la parrilla y luego a la baja. Así ha sido con todo el descaro del mundo .....

La evolución del euro y del bund han hecho el resto ::

Ojalá todos los días sea tan sencillo como hoy, pero lamentablemente no ocurrirá.


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La bajada de hoy en el DAX puede tildarse de muy dura sin paliativos. Entre el máximo y el mínimo, en donde está ahora, hay 300 pipos!!!!
> 
> Cada sesión es una historia pero las velas de hoy ahí están. Yo el SP lo veo en 1160 probablemente. Eso dá otros 200 pipos quizá de bajada en el DAX. Si mañana baja unos 40 pipos, las velas desplegadas serían de continuidad y creo que un tramo a la baja es bastante probable. La señal parece fiable de momento.



Janus me alegro del corto que dejaste con 2 cojones el viernes al cierre.

Espero que no te haya saltado el SL (no creo por el margen de seguridad que comentaste el viernes).


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Estaban resolviéndose las ordenes, ha habido mucha cobertura y han saltado stops a punta pala, pero al final hacia abajo y en el afterhours también está bajando.
> 
> Mención especial al VIX que se ha escopetado tras el periodo de compresión de la volatilidad de las dos últimas semanas, el skew (un índice que mide el cambio en la distribución de probabilidad del precio por la percepción de los inversores, es decir el riesgo de cola, habitualmente a la baja) ya decía que esto era posible y así ha sucedido. Jugar con la volatilidad es lo que más rentabilidad está dando estos últimos meses.
> 
> ...




Pienso que era bastante intuible que hoy se podía dar la vuelta. Una subida de 150 puntos sin descanso en el SP y enfrentarse a una resitencia potente como es la figura del 1230 ... es para pensarlo como una oportunidad de alta probabilidad. Veo muy factible los 1160 (arranque del último estirón) y como quiera que se vea, está dentro de un rectángulo claro con la línea de soporte en 1080 por lo que nada es descartable. En cualquier caso, mañana y pasado son claves para ver si hay continuidad en las velas. A mí me dá que pensar que ha habido bajadas muy duras en los valores cíclicos americanos (a ver si va a volver la moda del guano porque vuelve a estar de moda el olor a recesión ...).
Efectivamente que si queda todo en una corrección de la sobrecompra actual (corregir un tercio le llevaría a 1180 aprox) y después rompe los 1230 .... la cota de los 1275 es para echar el resto en posiciones cortas ya que entre otros, coincide con la linea clavicular cuya ruptura originó el actual movimiento correctivo relevante.
El eurodolar es una señal a monitorizar con claridad. Rompió la figura de 1,39 (directriz alcista mayor) y se dió un buen paseo a la baja. En la últimas sesiones ha vuelto a buscarla y se ha dado la vuelta con precisión milimétrica (basta con ver el top de hoy). Lo normal es que retome la senda bajista y eso va a arrastrar claramente los índices. Parece claro que si lo llevan, con tiempo pero sin pausa, hasta los 1.30 teóricos en primera aproximación ... los índices van a sufrir bastante.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Oct 2011)

Los usanos siguen siendo una escombrera a estas horas.

IBM no gustó mucho

Los futuros del Ibex en 877X. 

Los pequeños inversores de los gemelos van a quedarse así con los papelitos. Ya le están quemando.


----------



## Janus (17 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus me alegro del corto que dejaste con 2 cojones el viernes al cierre.
> 
> Espero que no te haya saltado el SL (no creo por el margen de seguridad que comentaste el viernes).



No saltó pero he de reconocer que esta mañana lo ví en 1233 y tuve la sensación de que estos cabrones lo podían dar un tirón y dejarme fuera. Estaba convencido de que iba a ver corrección por la subida ininterrumpida reciente y lo serio de las cota de los 1230. Me salí en 1210.

De momento, a vivir con los dos cojones ya que aunque un forero decía que se podía vivir con un huevo ..... es mejor tener dos.

P.D: Cojonudo su posteo anterior relativo a que esta mañana estaban "rellenando" la parilla. La verdad es que después le han dado duro.

Por cierto, ya puestos a cantar, he vuelto a entrar con 1000 títulos en Netflix en la cota de 116 (stop pegado en 114,8). A ver si se dá un paseo al alza para volver a tener la posición cubierta ....


----------



## bertok (17 Oct 2011)

El SP sigue fostiándose.


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que valores forman tu cartera??
> 
> PD
> llevan tocinillo las lentejas??



Técnicas

Telefonicas 

IAG

Soy medioplacista, no se lo suficiente para hacer ninguna otra cosa...de momento.

Soy alérgica a los bancos. Hace años me pegué un leñazo épico con BBVA y desde entonces ni de lejos.

Esta semana para mi será mejor ni mirar..el ostiazo de órdago.

Las lentejas llevan chorizo gallego....de escándalo hoyga¡


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El SP sigue fostiándose.









Pues oiga, yo sigo aguantando los míos desde el viernes, a pesar de que, como Janus, pensaba que esta mañana me ponían mirando a Cuenca. Y todavía le metí el último cartucho en los 1230... de ahí hasta 1170-75...

se me hacen los dedos gominolas... ::

Pero mucho me temo que está demasiado cantado y no nos van a dejar... ahora que mientras dure...


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> E.ON:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apreciado ghkghk:

Ya la tenemos en los 17,20, un 5% de caída en pocas sesiones. Cuesta saltar del tren en marcha, pero a veces es muy necesario hacerlo. Mis felicitaciones por las plusvis tan bien conseguidas. Tal vez si vemos que en estas sesiones va frenando, permita una nueva entrada.

CARREFOUR también pinta bien, con un objetivo alcista pendiente hasta los 19,04, aunque no debería perder los 16,40. Cerraba en los 17,035, apoyándose en el canal alcista de corto plazo por tercera sesión consecutiva. Esta acción me gusta especialmente:







Como no es muy volátil, el stop no debería ser al tick.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

Un conforero pregunto como parsear los datos en TR de la plataforma de igmarkets. Lo que encontré en su momento fue los siguiente:

La plataforma de IGm está basada en productos de IT-finance, que si me he leido bien, también es la base del prorealtime. Pues bien, en el prorealtime si existe un plugin para poder exportar los datos en TR.
Copio y pego
¿Qué es ProRealTime DDE?

El módulo DDE de ProRealTime es una pequeña y práctica herramienta que le permite exportar el flujo de datos en tiempo real de ProRealTime a cualquier programa compatible con la funcionalidad DDE de Microsoft (Dynamic Data Exchange o Intercambio Dinámico de Datos, presente en programas como Excel).


El módulo DDE de ProRealTime descarga los flujos de datos en tiempo real desde la plataforma y le permite generar los códigos correctos para exportar esos flujos a otros programas. Esto suena complicado, pero es en realidad muy sencillo -y comporta interesantes ventajas. Además, el módulo DDE ProRealTime es 100% gratuito.




ProRealTime: manual de ayuda


----------



## Masterflash (18 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias,
Primero presentarme y agradeceros, como tantos otros, los comentarios para compartir experiencia y conocimiento que haceís cada dia.
Veo que esta tecnología es propia de Microsoft, supongo que no debe existir para Mac . . . 

Yo trabajo con Prorealtime y Renta4 con Mac y no he encontrado manera de hacerlos compatibles.

Suerte!


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2011)

Wanos días,

Telecinco se desfonda, está en un punto que no sé si meterle cortos para el tramo de caída que queda o estarme quieto por si rebota ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

Masterflash dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> Primero presentarme y agradeceros, como tantos otros, los comentarios para compartir experiencia y conocimiento que haceís cada dia.
> Veo que esta tecnología es propia de Microsoft, supongo que no debe existir para Mac . . .
> 
> ...










edito: Na pasa ná, SAN por debajo de 6€
Tranquilos, que no pasa ná :XX:

muah muah muah muah 


Sin acritud y tal,ok?


....1 año en el foro....
más sabio, igual de pobre, menos gacela.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Yo sigo corto en dax con minis, ajustando el sp. Por esto:







Muy interesantes sus ultimos post.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Buenos días.

Arcelor corrige bastante...  (Aunque igual acaba en verde, cosas más raras se han visto).


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Janus y Caos,

Como chinito, también encuentro muy interesantes esos últimos posts. Personalmente pienso que la clave de lo que va a ocurrir las próximas semanas -luego ya se verá-, la tienen esas figuras de vuelta que se aprecian en índices y valores (al menos los europeos). No creo que merezca el esfuerzo pensar en casos hipotéticos mientras no se deshagan esas formaciones. El BUND ha desarrollado un techo de libro, además, como señalé en este post (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-160.html#post5142996), donde tocaba, y mientras no dé muestras de querer cambiar el guión la tendencia está muy clara.

Eso sí, también pienso que más a largo plazo muy probablemente veremos nuevas caídas, pero, por ahora, todo parece apuntar que este recorte debe aprovecharse para cargar posiciones de cara a una temporadita relativamente tranquila para purgar el susto que llevamos encima.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Claca, no te cito porque es largo, pero gracias por ambos análisis. Carrefour va a ser una de las elegidas sí o sí cuando acabemos con el recorte.

Inapreciable tu labor.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Carrefour, Basf y e.on juntitas en el listado. Así no tendré ni que buscar...

CA/CARREFOUR FR	9:19	16,750	-0,285	-1,67	17,030	16,740	304.612 
BAS/BASF SE	9:18	49,650	-0,850	-1,68	50,510	49,485	322.552 
EOAN/E.ON AG	9:18	16,895	-0,290	-1,69	17,030	16,800	806.039 

¿Dónde estás Totalfina? Asoma la patitaaaaaaaa....

PD. Edito para decir que huelo el suelo...


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Masterflash dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> Primero presentarme y agradeceros, como tantos otros, los comentarios para compartir experiencia y conocimiento que haceís cada dia.
> Veo que esta tecnología es propia de Microsoft, supongo que no debe existir para Mac . . .
> 
> ...



Bienvenido, no te cortes y da también tu opinión. Y si puedes colgar gráficos, mucho mejor :baba:


----------



## univac (18 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un conforero pregunto como parsear los datos en TR de la plataforma de igmarkets. Lo que encontré en su momento fue los siguiente:
> 
> La plataforma de IGm está basada en productos de IT-finance, que si me he leido bien, también es la base del prorealtime. Pues bien, en el prorealtime si existe un plugin para poder exportar los datos en TR.
> Copio y pego
> ...



Gracias, era yo.

Como el otro forero, soy usuario de Mac y si eso es una aplicacion solo para windows no me servira, pero le echare un vistazo ya que existe version OSX de prorealtime. Tambien ayer estuve trasteando con el google chrome, que lleva integradas unas developer tools que permiten diseccionar lo que pasa por el browser y pude llegar a ver el stream de datos (vi las cotizaciones), ahora tengo que pensar como meter una aguja en ese stream y sacarle los datos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Gracias, era yo.
> 
> Como el otro forero, soy usuario de Mac y si eso es una aplicacion solo para windows no me servira, pero le echare un vistazo ya que existe version OSX de prorealtime. Tambien ayer estuve trasteando con el google chrome, que lleva integradas unas developer tools que permiten diseccionar lo que pasa por el browser y pude llegar a ver el stream de datos (vi las cotizaciones), ahora tengo que pensar como meter una aguja en ese stream y sacarle los datos.



cuando des con la tecla, comparte tus conocimientos, la gacelada te lo agradecerá enormemente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo sigo corto en dax con minis, ajustando el sp. Por esto:



¿Con qué broker operas? En Interdin no hay minis para el Dax, sólo el grande y son 25€ por puntito ::


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Técnicas
> 
> Telefonicas
> 
> ...



¿Técnicas? Esta parece haber hecho ya casi todos lo deberes. Las otras dos sí pienso que podrán darte buenas alegrías en unas semanas con un riesgo muy controlado, pero TRE no es un valor para estar ya:



Claca dijo:


> TRE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fíjate como en el gráfico tengo la resistencia en los 28,10 y mentaba en el comentario también los 28,50, porque toda esa zona es de resistencia, pues bien, si le echas un vistazo verás que este valor marcaba máximos en los 28,40, así que tal vez esto sea todo lo que TRE tenía que ofrecer.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Oct 2011)

sr pollastre, ha puesto ya los visillos en su centro de control?

exigimos una foto de los mismos!!, y de paso que marcan los monitores...:rolleye:


----------



## Masterflash (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bienvenido, no te cortes y da también tu opinión. Y si puedes colgar gráficos, mucho mejor :baba:



No es un problema de corte, es un problema de incapacidad ::
Bastante tengo con intentar entender todo lo que posteais.
Aunque veo que, a menudo, esto es un poco como la justicia, una loteria.

Suerte!


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre, ha puesto ya los visillos en su centro de control?
> 
> exigimos una foto de los mismos!!, y de paso que marcan los monitores...:rolleye:



Llega Ud. ya un poco tarde al 5762, que ha funcionado muy bien y acaba de permitir 2 x 20 pips antes de que cumpla siquiera la primera hora de sesión.

Por debajo, 5743 - 5747 es convergencia a dos... debería servir para otro rebote. Pero vamos, con mucha precaución... el día es bajista, y entrar a contra en una tendencia es poco menos que llamar a la puerta de los problemas.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Eso sí, también pienso que más a largo plazo muy probablemente veremos nuevas caídas, pero, por ahora, todo parece apuntar que este recorte debe aprovecharse para cargar posiciones de cara a una temporadita relativamente tranquila para purgar el susto que llevamos encima.




.
UNA pregunta para ClacAT: viendo el gráfico del EuroStoxx parece que la caída ha frenado, al menos de momento, en la MM50. Ha bajado un 5% de forma bastante rápida ¿Crees que queda más recorte? Gracias


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Oct 2011)

.
TAMBIÉN que estoy viendo que al final el SAN se va a ir hoy a cerrar el gap de apertura, son capaces, y si sube el SAN no veo bajando lo demás:


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UNA pregunta para ClacAT: viendo el gráfico del EuroStoxx parece que la caída ha frenado, al menos de momento, en la MM50. Ha bajado un 5% de forma bastante rápida ¿Crees que queda más recorte? Gracias



Sí, algo más le queda -desde mi punto de vista, claro está-. Los 2.240 pienso que se verán.


----------



## univac (18 Oct 2011)

Bueno, cierro los cortos de telecirco, 200 boniatos para cubrir stops de otras operaciones fallidas.

Asi pues no veis mucho mas guano a la vista?


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Te he tuneado el gráfico con paint:







Después de completar el segundo impulso el apoyo al canal parece muy natural, precisamente porque lleva mucha verticalidad en la caída, luego necesita un punto de soporte fuerte antes de girar y ese nivel, 2.24X, parece un buen candidato.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Técnicas? Esta parece haber hecho ya casi todos lo deberes. Las otras dos sí pienso que podrán darte buenas alegrías en unas semanas con un riesgo muy controlado, pero TRE no es un valor para estar ya:
> 
> 
> 
> Fíjate como en el gráfico tengo la resistencia en los 28,10 y mentaba en el comentario también los 28,50, porque toda esa zona es de resistencia, pues bien, si le echas un vistazo verás que este valor marcaba máximos en los 28,40, así que tal vez esto sea todo lo que TRE tenía que ofrecer.



Gracias hamijo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Opero en igmarkets, la verdad que me gusta bastante. He pasado por r4, interdin y saxo bank y este es el que mas me gusta, igual es porque es en el que opero ahora, y por la novedad, pero es sencillo, interfaz agradable, y le puedo dar a todo, para lo bueno y lo malo. Eso si son creadores de mercado, eso para algunos es un contra.


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Janus y Caos,
> 
> Como chinito, también encuentro muy interesantes esos últimos posts. Personalmente pienso que la clave de lo que va a ocurrir las próximas semanas -luego ya se verá-, la tienen esas figuras de vuelta que se aprecian en índices y valores (al menos los europeos). No creo que merezca el esfuerzo pensar en casos hipotéticos mientras no se deshagan esas formaciones. El BUND ha desarrollado un techo de libro, además, como señalé en este post (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-160.html#post5142996), donde tocaba, y mientras no dé muestras de querer cambiar el guión la tendencia está muy clara.
> 
> Eso sí, también pienso que más a largo plazo muy probablemente veremos nuevas caídas, pero, por ahora, todo parece apuntar que este recorte debe aprovecharse para cargar posiciones de cara a una temporadita relativamente tranquila para purgar el susto que llevamos encima.



Gracias por el comentario, ojalá sea así porque a largo se gana más y mejor que a corto (en mi humilde opinión). Esto es día a día y estar atento para la confirmación de las figuras. Si las envolventes de ayer se deshacen entre hoy y mañana ... no habrá cambiado mucho el reciente sesgo "pa rriba".
Eso sí, la plata yo la veo tocadilla pero aún no está para entrar con cortos ... hasta que confirme que pierde el triángulo en el que está.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Largo en Carrefour. Con la carga habitual.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Bueno, cierro los cortos de telecirco, 200 boniatos para cubrir stops de otras operaciones fallidas.
> 
> Asi pues no veis mucho mas guano a la vista?



Si te sirve, en el caso del IBEX creo que lo podemos ajustar bastante. Hasta que no supere los 8.920, todo será para seguir cayendo. Objetivo mínimo, los 8.650.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Te he tuneado el gráfico con paint:
> 
> 
> Después de completar el segundo impulso el apoyo al canal parece muy natural, precisamente porque lleva mucha verticalidad en la caída, luego necesita un punto de soporte fuerte antes de girar y ese nivel, 2.24X, parece un buen candidato.



Gracias, estaremos atentos.

p.d. El SAN cerró el gap bastante rápido, se les veían las ganas. Ahora que haga lo que quiera, cerré el largo.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Oct 2011)

_11h 
Se publica a esa hora el dato de ZEW que puede dar algo de volatilidad._

-48,3 frente a -45 esperado, peor de lo esperado


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

Por mi parte, ya tengo preparado un nuevo target.






By manualcala at 2011-10-18

Y como escribió maese Mulder el otro día "al mercado hay que seguirlo, no hay que anticiparlo".

Buena caza señores.


----------



## davidautentico (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Janus y Caos,
> 
> Como chinito, también encuentro muy interesantes esos últimos posts. Personalmente pienso que la clave de lo que va a ocurrir las próximas semanas -luego ya se verá-, la tienen esas figuras de vuelta que se aprecian en índices y valores (al menos los europeos). No creo que merezca el esfuerzo pensar en casos hipotéticos mientras no se deshagan esas formaciones. El BUND ha desarrollado un techo de libro, además, como señalé en este post (http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-160.html#post5142996), donde tocaba, y mientras no dé muestras de querer cambiar el guión la tendencia está muy clara.
> 
> Eso sí, también pienso que más a largo plazo muy probablemente veremos nuevas caídas, pero, por ahora, todo parece apuntar que este recorte debe aprovecharse para cargar posiciones de cara a una temporadita relativamente tranquila para purgar el susto que llevamos encima.



Estoy de acuerdo. Como escribí ayer, creo que la subida estaba siendo demasiado vertical y esperaba un recorte, pero creo que va a ser eso un recorte, para seguir hacia arriba...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)




----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2011)

Ojete-calor, no se refleja en el precio (el cual están a duras penas conteniendo) pero los osos están pegando _tela _de fuerte. El día es claramente suyo en volumen.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Que gusto leerle decir eso.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Las cartas de Claca encima de la mesa:







Le he echado un vistazo al IBEX en profundidad para ver qué se podía esperar de este recorte. Como decía, hasta que no se superen los 8.920, lo más probable es que el índice busque los 8.650, pero la corrección podría profundizar hasta los 8.400 apróximadamente. Todo ese rango será, pues, de compra, siempre que se seleccionen cuidadosamente los valores, para luego subir hasta esos 9.700. En realidad no sería más que un pull


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



Señor chinito, los que no tenemos cuenta en el foro de dias de bolsa no vemos esas imágenes, la próxima vez súbalas a imageshack o algo similar.

Gracias.


----------



## univac (18 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Opero en igmarkets, la verdad que me gusta bastante. He pasado por r4, interdin y saxo bank y este es el que mas me gusta, igual es porque es en el que opero ahora, y por la novedad, pero es sencillo, interfaz agradable, y le puedo dar a todo, para lo bueno y lo malo. Eso si son creadores de mercado, eso para algunos es un contra.



Te sale en la lista de acciones el dax? Solo veo el indice, pero no veo el dax para operar con compañias concretas


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete-calor, no se refleja en el precio (el cual están a duras penas conteniendo) pero los osos están pegando _tela _de fuerte. El día es claramente suyo en volumen.



Desde luego hoy es un día leoncio desde el inicio, están pegando muy fuerte.

Pero en mi sistema veo muchas compras y pocas ventas, aunque con tanta guerra de contratos a lo mejor mi sistema no está viendo hoy la realidad.

En el Stoxx si que se ve a los leoncios metiendo volumen bajista, pero no han llegado a terreno ojete-calor, están más bien en terreno neutral y ahora mismo bastante cerca de la neutralidad total.

edito: las gacelas del Stoxx llevan toda la mañana compradoras, también sin salir de terreno neutral, aunque ahora mismo vuelven a la neutralidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Edito: intra 18-10-2011 - Página 2 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


>



Link y nick del trader, hombre, que no cuesta nada. En este caso es de Bandolero, de días de bolsa:

intra 18-10-2011 - Página 2 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

Un foro, por cierto, que recomiendo al 100% para los que quieran aprender AT. Lo lleva Alberto Iturralde, un SEÑOR analista que la clava como pocos y que además hace una labor pedagógica muy efectiva para domar el gen gacelil que todos llevamos dentro. En serio, bien vale echarle una ojeada a diario ;-)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Si salen las acciones, en acciones alemania.

Toma viaje parriba, ultimamente es usted un sentimientocontrario bastante bueno señor Pollastre


----------



## The Replicant (18 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si salen las acciones, en acciones alemania.
> 
> Toma viaje parriba, ultimamente es usted un sentimientocontrario bastante bueno señor Pollastre



según Cárpatos:

_la repentina subida es por unas palabras que aparecen en Reuters según las cuales se baraja el apalancamiento del fondo de rescate. _


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Oct 2011)

Ya que hablamos de sentimientos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Cuando lo digo aqui sale al reves, por si alguien quiere hacer lo contrario, aviso.



Spoiler



Dos mini corto dax 5860 f


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> según Cárpatos:
> 
> _la repentina subida es por unas palabras que aparecen en Reuters según las cuales se baraja el apalancamiento del fondo de rescate. _



Vamos que van a comprar un CFD a lo bestia...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> según Cárpatos:
> 
> _la repentina subida es por unas palabras que aparecen en Reuters según las cuales se baraja el apalancamiento del fondo de rescate. _



Pues la han hecho en el momento más oportuno . Veremos quien va de farol aquí, aunque hasta cerca de la apertura usana los leoncios se están pasando las cartas por debajo de mesa. 

Hoy salen un buen montón de resultados empresariales que pueden poner la guinda al día.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Spoiler



Uno fuera con 20+ pipos, el otro lo dejo hasta los 5500 o el sl, lo que sea primero


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2011)

En el Dax vamos ahora a -1600, que ya es un volumen que mi sistema empieza a considerar como de "actividad leoncia". Pero no te lo pierdas, lo más gracioso es que estamos 70 pips por encima de mínimos del día.

Vamos, que la divergencia entre volumen y precio empieza a ser ya de las que mosquean.



Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego hoy es un día leoncio desde el inicio, están pegando muy fuerte.
> 
> Pero en mi sistema veo muchas compras y pocas ventas, aunque con tanta guerra de contratos a lo mejor mi sistema no está viendo hoy la realidad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

TRE, corto plazo:







Muy clara la situación de lateral. La zona de control son los 24,70 apróximadamente, que ya no debería perder. Había que venderla en la zona de resistencia y no esperar milagros. Cuando estos días decía que pese a la violencia de la subida el valor no había hecho nada relevante, creo que viendo el gráfico es fácil de entender. Si rompiera al alza si daría opciones de largos, pero de momento no.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Se está rifando, por tanto, un ojete-calor


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Se está rifando, por tanto, un ojete-calor



Y el ganador obtendrá.... un ojete-calor.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2011)

demasiados "datos negativos"..... me parece que esto se va a los 10.000, y en encima los capullos de Moody´s diciendo lo que tienen que hacer los estados..... realmente alguien les hace caso, o mejor dicho, realmente todo lo que dicen las "agencias de calificación" son datos objetivos y fiables o son una panda de capullos????????


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Oct 2011)

Carrefour hoy habria roto la linea q marcabas ayer de apoyo, no?
Sigue siendo buena compra?
A que plazo hablamos de esa compra? porque con eso de corto,medio y largo, me lio un poco ya
O sea ese objetivo es a un año, medio?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Carrefour hoy habria roto la linea q marcabas ayer de apoyo, no?
> Sigue siendo buena compra?
> A que plazo hablamos de esa compra? porque con eso de corto,medio y largo, me lio un poco ya
> O sea ese objetivo es a un año, medio?




En el post 2547 lo ha explicado de lujo


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En el post 2547 lo ha explicado de lujo



Ya.Por eso preguntaba.
Porque como citaba que se habia apoyado en el canal alcista, y hoy veo que baja, con lo cual supongo perfora ese canal (perdon sino hablo bien, pero de esto no se nada)
Con lo cual, sigue en la misma tendencia? o al romper hacia abajo, va a buscar nuevos soportes?


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Carrefour hoy habria roto la linea q marcabas ayer de apoyo, no?
> Sigue siendo buena compra?
> A que plazo hablamos de esa compra? porque con eso de corto,medio y largo, me lio un poco ya
> O sea ese objetivo es a un año, medio?



¿Un a...año? :: 

Nah, el objetivo es a semanas vista, especulando a favor de la figura de giro que dejaba semanas atrás. Como ha dicho ghkghk, en este post lo explico:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...5-octubre-2011-a-post5147552.html#post5147552

Eso sí, el stop hay que aplicarlo. Cierres diarios por debajo, fuera (que sería un 3%, si no me equivoco) o 16,30 en máquina, al gusto del consumidor. El objetivo, un 12%, que no está nada mal.


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Oct 2011)

O sea, que la operacion seria, por ir aprendiendo, comprar mas o menos al precio de hoy, si baja de 16.30, fuera, y sino a esperar?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> O sea, que la operacion seria, por ir aprendiendo, comprar mas o menos al precio de hoy, si baja de 16.30, fuera, y sino a esperar?




Aproximadamente. Eso sí, como siempre, at your own risk. Yo le había echado el ojo ya hace unos días, y Claca es bueno pero no mago.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Ya.Por eso preguntaba.
> Porque como citaba que se habia apoyado en el canal alcista, y hoy veo que baja, con lo cual supongo perfora ese canal (perdon sino hablo bien, pero de esto no se nada)
> Con lo cual, sigue en la misma tendencia? o al romper hacia abajo, va a buscar nuevos soportes?



Tiene el soporte gordo de la figura. Si es un pull, como parece, los leoncios van a saltar stops, así que el canal no se respetará y no podemos tomarlo como referencia. Lo indicativo es que las últimas 5 sesiones la caída ha sido muy moderada. De momento va bien, y si sale mal, pues fuera, sin traumas ni resentimientos.


----------



## The Replicant (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Un a...año? ::
> 
> Nah, el objetivo es a semanas vista,



este hilo es la ostia, tanto podemos hablar de plazos en años como en minutos ::


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Igual que el SAN guía a BBVA, y cuando estos se juntan van detrás el resto de bancos.... ¿Cuándo VOW y BMW van bien a la larga Daimler se les une? Es que he visto a VOW muy arriba y me extrañaba ver a BMW tan abajo en cambio, pero ya le está alcanzando. Y ver a Daimler tan abajo... me da ganitas de darle un poco de amor largo.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Aproximadamente. Eso sí, como siempre, at your own risk. Yo le había echado el ojo ya hace unos días, y Claca es bueno pero no mago.



Eso es muy importante y necesario entenderlo. Yo me equivoco como todo el mundo y cada uno debe tomar sus decisiones desde su propio criterio. Los aciertos y los fallos son únicamente nuestros, por eso debemos felicitarnos cuando lo hacemos bien, y aprender cuando lo hacemos mal para seguir mejorando.

Ganar en bolsa es cuestión de tener más aciertos que fallos en el tiempo, de ahí que sea tan importante cuando se empieza limitar mucho el riesgo. Sólo podrá haber partido si durante el entrenamiento no hemos pinchado todas las pelotas disponibles en el campo.


----------



## sirpask (18 Oct 2011)

Que barbaridad!!! menudo pepinazo a pegado IBERDROLA al perforar los 5.17 soporte por antonomasia, han saltado los stops de medio mundo... o el aviso de comprar... ¿caida en barrena?. ((bueno igual he exagerao un poco)) jaja pero esto es como un partido de futbol 

Joderr!!! por que siempre que la bolsa cae a saco o sube mucho la pagina web empieza a fallar..


tras 15 min, huele que el soporte de los 5,17 de IBE se ha convertido en techo de un nuevo periodo.
Huele a Guano Peruano de gran calidad... 15 euros el kilo.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

CARRE4:







Si pierde la directriz bajista que ha servido de soporte, entonces toca salir, pero, mientras, está realizando a la perfección la función de un pull (ej. ¿Pierde el canal? Me salgo. ¿Hay un HCH? Me salgo, etc...), porque el doble suelo sigue ahí perfectamente activado.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Claca, sabiendo que soy un aprovechado pero no tengo mejor forma de agradecértelo que con un thanks hasta que te apuntes a la Junta de SAN, e.on o similar donde te pagaré la cena... ¿Qué ves de Totalfina en los posos del café?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Las cartas de Claca encima de la mesa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Llegados a este punto...

Mójese pardiez, qué valores ve con mayor capacidad de subida en ese hipotetico viaje a los 9700?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Pues los que mas ponderan en el indice, y asi no se equivoca. Ademas siempre es bueno nuevas caras en la sjuntas de accionistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Bate previsiones: Bank of America ganó 6.200 millones de dólares - elEconomista.es


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

A ver Coca Cola...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Descalabro...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Oct 2011)

Historia del IBEX 2011:
Doble techo en 11.000 ptos activados en 9300-9200 objetivo 7600-7400->cumplido
Los 3500 ptos de primera gran estructura, posiblemente corregirá al 61,8% , es decir sobre +2160 (en torno por tanto a 9600-9700 ptos). Posiblemente hasta el dividendo de telefónica en la 1ª-2ª semana noviembre (pondera un 20% en ibex, demasiado para que ahora minore hasta entonces, añade que dirán que Atento de nuevo nainai + un profit warning de caballo, tb en otras claro)+dividendo santander a principios de noviembre etc. Aguantará hasta el vencimiento del 3º viernes de noviembre y luego otra vez a corregir para abajo (como este año, lleno de dobles techos) con estructuras de fibonacci menores y con recorrido 9700-3500= 6200 famosos. Cuándo? complicado, el próximo verano quizás..
Ehh, también estoy empezando (desde hace 2-3 años) pq en este oficio siempre uno está empezando.
Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Goldman Sachs 
Goldman Sachs da resultados de pérdidas de -0,84$ mucho peores de lo esperado que eran -0,16$.


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Oct 2011)

Me encanta (de Cárpatos):

Goldman Sachas da resultados de pérdidas de -0,84$ mucho peores de lo esperado que eran -0,16$.


Al CEO de GS le han cambiado el coche oficial y el chófer por:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

SAN por debajo de 6


----------



## Caos (18 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al CEO de GS le han cambiado el coche oficial y el chófer por:



Se rumorea que van a intentar jubilarlo (no por esto, sino de hace tiempo) 

No sé si será marketing o qué será, pero hay que reconocerle a GS ser valiente y no 'manipular' con trucos fantoches aunque legales los libros aprovechándose del incremento del spread de su deuda como han hecho otros bancos que sino darían pérdidas (ejem Citi, MS, JPM, BAC, etc.; de los uropedos ni hablamos).

Por cierto una cosa curiosa, igual que pasa con el SAN y el IBEX, con GS y el SP500 pasa similar, y el desacople entre ambos valores se ha ido haciendo más grande durante los últimos meses, quien va a tender a quién  Porque si el SP500 tiende a la cotización de GS debería marcharse a los 950, ese número mágico


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Compradas unas SAN a 5,97... Esto de las compras sin comisión por el móvil hasta el 7/11 es un vicio. Digo yo que en alguna me sonará la flauta


----------



## Nico (18 Oct 2011)

Damas y Señores, ya el SAN les ha regalado 10 ctvs al alza (desde el punto bajo de la apertura) y 10 ctvs a la baja (desde el punto de giro).

Y seguramente les va a regalar otros 10 ctvs al alza (que lo veo subiendo a lo bobo en estos momentos).

Pero, la diferencia horaria no me permite seguirle robando manzanitas a caperucita roja de la canastita, así que los dejo -no sea cosa que venga el lobo y nos coma- 

El nivel del hilo hoy ha sido *ESPECTACULAR* (gracias a todos los que han aportado datos y hecho análisis profundos y llenos de sabiduría).

Una pena enterarme que los gamberros han roto la antena en el auto del Sr. Bertok. Pronto no quedarán ni las chapas en ese vehículo.

Saludos a la novia del Sr. ghkghk y decirle al Sr. Pollastre que no estoy muy seguro que su mesa de vidrio soporte la tensión de los monitores.

Nos veremos por la tarde o mañana.


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> y decirle al Sr. Pollastre que no estoy muy seguro que su mesa de vidrio soporte la tensión de los monitores.
> 
> Nos veremos por la tarde o mañana.



Maldito Nico... 

Decirle yo a Ud. que el cristal de mi mesa es más serio que sus horarios para escribir en el foro: al menos el cristal es constante, cosa que Ud. sólo puede aspirar a soñar.

Y digo más: el otro día, en la Feria de las Naciones, en el infausto pabellón de Argentina, me pusieron un chorizo criollo *socarrado*. Quemado. Deflagrado. 

Ese detalle, a un algo trader como yo, me dice bastante de su personalidad....


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Damas y Señores, ya el SAN les ha regalado 10 ctvs al alza (desde el punto bajo de la apertura) y 10 ctvs a la baja (desde el punto de giro).
> 
> Y seguramente les va a regalar otros 10 ctvs al alza (que lo veo subiendo a lo bobo en estos momentos).
> 
> ...




¿Este post es de hoy o se ha liado Capópez? ienso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes caballeros.

Nico: ¿aprovechas los giros a la baja del SAN? ¿Cómo?

Ghkghk: ¿a través de que servicio no cobran comisiones al cobrar el SAN?

Buena suerte a todos.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me encanta (de Cárpatos):
> 
> Goldman Sachas da resultados de pérdidas de -0,84$ mucho peores de lo esperado que eran -0,16$.
> 
> ...



Que sepas que es culpa tuya de que mi portátil esté bañado en cocacola ....la risotada ha sido mayúscula.

:XX:


----------



## Visilleras (18 Oct 2011)

Habrá guano.
Días clave: 18, 20, 22*, 25, y 27 

Esto es otro Lehman Brothers, el principio de otra recesión de cagarse: No me cabe la menor duda. (y si me equivoco, presto pasaré a recoger mi tremendo OWNED).

He abierto un hilo sobre el hostiazo que se ha pegago el Ibex, y la evolución del Dow Jones que abre dentro de nada.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ll-street-por-debajo-de-los-8-800-puntos.html
Huelga decir que todos los guaneros, burbujos, profetas, yalodeiayoistas, catastrofistas, y kierevelistas, estais invitados a compartir el devenir del hamijo americano esta tarde. ( Se ruega traer palomitas, y Cardiazoid para los que esteis mal del corazón  )

-------------------------------------------------
*En España a la remanguillé, y en sábado, como siempre. Ese dia habrá que estar atentos a las luces en el banco de España.


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Parece que quieren darse la vuelta


----------



## Visilleras (18 Oct 2011)

Noticias "frescues" 

Goldman Sachs Posts Third-Quarter Loss - Bloomberg

Santander Chairman Slams Mandatory Bank Recapitalization - WSJ.com

Santander bank chief slams EU crisis plan < Spanish news | Expatica Spain

Bank of America, Goldman Sachs Add to Earnings Disappointment - MarketBeat - WSJ

Bank of America 3Q profit comes from slimming down

Ayyy madreeee, que hostión...pero que hostiónnnn.

Demis, tronco ¿Tu que nos aconsejas?

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/v5XXLUVDBcI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Se nota, se siente, el guano está presente  
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ll-street-por-debajo-de-los-8-800-puntos.html


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2011)

La cartera de TR supone el 30% del objetivo
La cartera de pedidos de Técnicas Reunidas (TR), tras la reciente adjudicación de la planta de gas en Bolivia por 370 millones de euros, asciende a 670 millones. Un importe que, según comentan expertos del sector, representa el 30% del objetivo estimado para el ejercicio en curso. Prevén que en los próximos meses las adjudicaciones y pedidos realizados al grupo se incrementen en más de 1.000 millones, que explican se están retrasando por diferentes motivos, lo que permitiría que los pedidos acumulados desde el pasado enero crecieran hasta alcanzar casi los 2.000 millones, ya que tendrán que resolverse en las próximas semanas diversas licitaciones en diversas partes del mundo, desde el contrato de Burrop (Australia) hasta otros en Turquía y en la Península Arábiga. 
Los analistas afirman que el proyecto de Bolivia ha demostrado que, a pesar de la caída de la actividad y del incremento de la competencia, Técnicas Reunidas ha puesto de relieve que sus ofertas son consideradas interesantes, pese a haber tenido como rivales a los principales grupos del sector, lo que le otorga un importante potencial para adjudicarse nuevos pedidos. El valor opera en torno a los 25,8 euros y, aunque ha rebotado con fuerza últimamente -sube un 13,6% en la semana¬-, arrastra una minusvalía en el año del 44%. Los expertos creen que el valor está infravalorado -estiman su precio objetivo entre 37 y 40 euros¬-, pero consideran que este despegue ha sido excesivamente brusco. 
Por ello, pese a haberse producido acompañado de un fuerte volumen de negocio, creen que es poco fiable. Argumentan que las restricciones crediticias y la desaceleración económica siguen empañando las expectativas y, antes o después, los resultados del grupo se resentirán. De hecho ya algunos analistas barajan la posibilidad de que su resultado pueda registrar este año una caída del orden del 15% ó del 20%. 
Sin embargo, otros expertos recuerdan que el precio del barril de petróleo acumula en el año una subida del 16% y ha vuelto a rebotar en los últimos días, impulsado por el mayor optimismo generado a raíz de publicarse el balance del empleo estadounidense en septiembre, que superó las previsiones y conocerse posteriormente los planes para recapitalizar a la banca europea. 
Unas noticias que generan optimismo y hacen prever que los precios de los crudos se mantengan alcistas a medio plazo. Vuelve a barajarse la posibilidad de que el precio del barril de Brent en los próximos trimestres toque la cota de 120 dólares y el de West Texas la de 100, lo que reanimaría la actividad del sector y supondría un gran impulso para Técnicas Reunidas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Que cachondo, llegue o no llegue usted no cambie. Muy bueno el video. :XX:


----------



## atman (18 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Se rumorea que van a intentar jubilarlo (no por esto, sino de hace tiempo)
> 
> No sé si será marketing o qué será, pero hay que reconocerle a GS ser valiente y no 'manipular' con trucos fantoches aunque legales los libros aprovechándose del incremento del spread de su deuda como han hecho otros bancos que sino darían pérdidas (ejem Citi, MS, JPM, BAC, etc.; de los uropedos ni hablamos).
> 
> Por cierto una cosa curiosa, igual que pasa con el SAN y el IBEX, con GS y el SP500 pasa similar, y el desacople entre ambos valores se ha ido haciendo más grande durante los últimos meses, quien va a tender a quién  Porque si el SP500 tiende a la cotización de GS debería marcharse a los 950, ese número mágico



Pues mire, me tengo que marchar y no voy a`poder seguir la sesión que tantas alegrias espero me brinde... andaba dándole vueltas a los stops... y un miniSP lo va a tener en los 950, en su honor. Ale. ::

Si llega, cuente con una botella cava, por lo menos. ))


----------



## Visilleras (18 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que cachondo, llegue o no llegue usted no cambie. Muy bueno el video. :XX:



Gracias hamijo 

¿Has visto la bajadita que acaba de marcarse el Dow Jones en menos de 7 minutos? 







Espera, creo que acabo de escuchar al oso del guano.

Si es el, está cantando una melodía...

¿Sabes lo que está cantando?

_"Triki, triki, triki, triki, triki, mon amouuuur"_

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Vaya descalabro momentáneo. 

Que bajón está pegando Mierdaset, más conocido como Telecirco. Que alegría moral. Lo único malo es no haber entrado corto.


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2011)

Netflix, me saltó el stop.

A seguir en la tarea ...


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Oct 2011)

Que pelea a brazo partido la del SAN con los 6 euros...


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Vaya descalabro momentáneo.
> 
> Que bajón está pegando Mierdaset, más conocido como Telecirco. Que alegría moral. Lo único malo es no haber entrado corto.



A que precio vendiste el corto de Arcelol? a ver si guanea y puedes recuperar o perder poco.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Vaya descalabro momentáneo.
> 
> Que bajón está pegando Mierdaset, más conocido como Telecirco. Que alegría moral. Lo único malo es no haber entrado corto.



De Cárpatos



> Confirmado, este tramo de fuerte bajada viene por comentarios de que Merkel dice que no habrá apalancamiento del fondo de rescate y por comentarios de que parece se van a prohibir los cortos de credit default swap de deuda soberana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

No sé, esto de que la locomotora duropa esté cayendo un 1.5% y el vagón aleman este casi en verde me huele a que se está descontando algo, para que mañana digamos "esto ya estaba descontado" ::

Eso si, los bancos güena hostia :ouch:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A que precio vendiste el corto de Arcelol? a ver si guanea y puedes recuperar o perder poco.



Muchas gracias. A 12,49, aún queda por llegar, si llega.


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!



pecata minuta dijo:


> De Cárpatos



Si los perroflautas prohíben los cortos en deuda soberana ¿nos dejarán ya tranquilos de una vez y nos permitirán cortos a los peques?

Es que esta gente ya parece que usa el cañón para matar moscas (y van apuntando como si tuvieran una venda en los ojos), si tenían esa posibilidad desde un principio ¿a que viene prohibir cortos a los que menos daño hacen?

Perroflautadas everywhere con tal de aguantar la insostenible situación.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sé, esto de que la locomotora duropa esté cayendo un 1.5% y el vagón aleman este casi en verde me huele a que se está descontando algo, para que mañana digamos "esto ya estaba descontado" ::
> 
> Eso si, los bancos güena hostia :ouch:



El ibex cae más que Alemania porque a TEF y a las telecos en general les están dando hoy un poquitín...


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Papertrading:

Mi "técnica" de doblar los cortos que ya tenía en pérdidas sigue dando resultados, telecirco fuera +500, me queda la basura de Sacyr con la que palmo 1100 ahora mismo pero seguro que acabaré ganando


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Papertrading:
> 
> Mi "técnica" de doblar los cortos que ya tenía en pérdidas sigue dando resultados, telecirco fuera +500, me queda la basura de Sacyr con la que palmo 1100 ahora mismo pero seguro que acabaré ganando



¡Mira mamá, un piramirador! : :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Papertrading:
> 
> Mi "técnica" de doblar los cortos que ya tenía en pérdidas sigue dando resultados, telecirco fuera +500, me queda la basura de Sacyr con la que palmo 1100 ahora mismo pero seguro que acabaré ganando



Me has dado vértigo.

Aunque yo estoy palmando por ahí..y eso que hablamos de Ibex y a medio plazo.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenas tardes caballeros.
> 
> Nico: ¿aprovechas los giros a la baja del SAN? ¿Cómo?
> 
> ...



Tengo un bono de 30 operaciones gratis con el Broker de Bankinter para Android. SAN o la que quiera.


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me has dado vértigo.
> 
> Aunque yo estoy palmando por ahí..y eso que hablamos de Ibex y a medio plazo.



Con dinero virtual vértigo ninguno, en Arcelol entre parecido a Brightside y la piramide después (cosa que sé que es arriesgadisima y no se debe hacer :no: igual que promediar cuando vas palmando) pero ando probando cosas y casualidad sali con +1400 y porque vendí ayer que hoy podría tener +2000, si Brightside hiciese lo mismo lo tendría en real.

Me estaban dando ganas de entrar real pero me esperaré a ver que humo venden el 23, al que se quede abierto el 21 mis respetos.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me has dado vértigo.
> 
> Aunque yo estoy palmando por ahí..y eso que hablamos de Ibex y a medio plazo.



Usted no palma, es que es una inversora a largo plazo.
Como yo.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

A ver, los deberes pendientes, TOTAL:







A corto no ha perdido su momentum, de modo que no sería de extrañar que alcanzase niveles cercanos a la resistencia horizontal. Ahora bien, más allá de eso, el problema se ve claramente: está metido en un lateral cuyo rango superior es el 61% fibo del movimiento a la baja, con la bajista todavía amenazando. No es una opción para mantener.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Usted no palma, es que es una inversora a largo plazo.
> Como yo.



Lo se, pero me acuerdo hace unos 6 años la primera vez que invertí.

En una semana menos 1500 en la cuenta de valores ( y de aquellas muchos menos ahorros que ahora)...me acuerdo que entraba en el broker a mirar cada 10 minutos.

Tuve que luchar conmigo misma para no vender en pérdidas,,,, al final gané bastante.

Era mi época de Gacela infantil, ahora ya soy gacela junior :XX::XX:


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Llegados a este punto...
> 
> Mójese pardiez, qué valores ve con mayor capacidad de subida en ese hipotetico viaje a los 9700?



Me haces una putada porque no me gusta decir algo sin más, y siempre intento justificarlo para que la información sea trasladable a la operativa o al menos colgar un gráfico para que se aprecie el por qué de mi razonamiento, y eso sería mucho trabajo en este caso. De todos modos por aquí he comentado algunos:

ABERTIS, GAS, TELEFONICA, IAG... Todos están bien. Si te interesa alguno en particular, coméntamelo, y te lo miro. Y con esto cierro la consulta de Claca para esta semana, que estamos a martes, joder xd


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me haces una putada porque no me gusta decir algo sin más, y siempre intento justificarlo para que la información sea trasladable a la operativa o al menos colgar un gráfico para que se aprecie el por qué de mi razonamiento, y eso sería mucho trabajo en este caso. De todos modos por aquí he comentado algunos:
> 
> ABERTIS, GAS, TELEFONICA, IAG... Todos están bien. Si te interesa alguno en particular, coméntamelo, y te lo miro. Y con esto cierro la consulta de Claca para esta semana, que estamos a martes, joder xd



Por mi parte millones de gracias por responderme mi consulta.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Oct 2011)

Y ahora el Ibex recupera fuelle.
Así no hay quien pronostique el apocalipsis, cojones ya!

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NM5xPASxxks" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Es que si sube a 9700 van a subir todos los valores...

Yo no compraría IAG a 1,86 como está ahora ni de coña...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me haces una putada porque no me gusta decir algo sin más, y siempre intento justificarlo para que la información sea trasladable a la operativa o al menos colgar un gráfico para que se aprecie el por qué de mi razonamiento, y eso sería mucho trabajo en este caso. De todos modos por aquí he comentado algunos:
> 
> ABERTIS, GAS, TELEFONICA, IAG... Todos están bien. Si te interesa alguno en particular, coméntamelo, y te lo miro. Y con esto cierro la consulta de Claca para esta semana, que estamos a martes, joder xd



El profeta está exhausto. Se retira al desierto a meditar. 
Sea bendito el.
Y que los fibos le protejan


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Visilleras dijo:


> Y ahora el Ibex recupera fuelle.
> Así no hay quien pronostique el apocalipsis, cojones ya!
> 
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/NM5xPASxxks" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Los yankis se han dado la vuelta y ahora toca copiarlos esto acaba en verde ::

Si hay guano de verdad será el 24, depende del 23 el humo que dean no haya sido de calidad :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Al final Arcelor acaba verde ::


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Cargale otro corto en 14 coñe


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Cargale otro corto en 14 coñe



Mejor me estoy quieto.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Claca, pon un número de cuenta y te hacemos aportaciones. 40 tiradas de cartas por 2 euros, 80 a la semana. 320 al mes. 320-50 euros del ADSL que te domiciliará Guybrush= 270 mensuales.

Te dan para venirte a Alemania a la junta de e.on con nosotros...


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

Claca, si no es indiscrección. ¿Te dedicas al trading o simplemente utilizas la bolsa como una forma de sacarle el mejor partido a tus ahorrillos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, pon un número de cuenta y te hacemos aportaciones. 40 tiradas de cartas por 2 euros, 80 a la semana. 320 al mes. 320-50 euros del ADSL que te domiciliará Guybrush= 270 mensuales.
> 
> Te dan para venirte a Alemania a la junta de e.on con nosotros...











Manu_alcala dijo:


> Claca, si no es indiscrección. ¿Te dedicas al trading o simplemente utilizas la bolsa como una forma de sacarle el mejor partido a tus ahorrillos?



Señor Manu_alcala. Muestrese más respetuoso con el Profeta. La próxima vez que le tutee, nos obligará al Sr. Nico y a mi mismo a afearle su conducta con métodos más expeditivos.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Las cartas de Claca encima de la mesa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que Crack!!. Lo clava!!!

A sus piés Don Claca. 
¡¡Un amigo, un admirador, un esclavo, un siervo!!

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/n4YTupWvc5k" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Claca lo clava, yo creo que debe vivir de esto.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Es que si sube a 9700 van a subir todos los valores...
> 
> Yo no compraría IAG a 1,86 como está ahora ni de coña...



IAG:







Este sería el planteamiento -con los matices de cada cual-, pero me resulta interesante que lo veas tan negativo. Si pudieras extenderte un poco, te lo agradecería. No sería la primera vez que se me pasa por alto algún detalle de esos que marcan la diferencia


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Señor Manu_alcala. Muestrese más respetuoso con el Profeta. La próxima vez que le tutee, nos obligará al Sr. Nico y a mi mismo a afearle su conducta con métodos más expeditivos.



Lo hubiera hecho, pero creo recordar que no le gusta que le traten de Sr.


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Oct 2011)

Claca yo creo que ni trader ni leches...es vidente y punto.

Pero vamos de los de verdad, no como la Anne Germain.

Sus poderes no pueden ser humanos....


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Una granada de agasajos puede convertir en un polvorín lo que era un búnker de modestia.


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IAG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por técnico no te puedo contestar no tengo base alguna, me baso en fundamentales, macro, noticias, y que es otro chicharraco junto a los Sacyr, Gam, Arcelol etc.

Aunque si cumple ese canal hasta los 2€ habré visto la luz y me uniré a tu iglesia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Lo hubiera hecho, pero creo recordar que no le gusta que le traten de Sr.



Es la modestia del profeta.
Usted, como novicio en la religión claquiana, no debe caer en el error de tutearle. Eso si, si quiere compartir las plusvis que como miembro de esta nuestra sagrada iglesia consiga, será más que agradecido.

Un Saludo cordial de shurmano en la orden.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Joder, como se os va la pinza. Meto la pata con regularidad, de hecho por estadística pronto va tocando una de las gordas (afortunadamente como soy pobre, no serán muchos ceros ). 

En serio, coñas las que queráis, pero no dejo de ser una gacelilla con muy poco rodaje (si bien intensivo), así que no os aconsejo que me hagáis más caso del que vuestra lógica y criterio den como razonable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, como se os va la pinza. Meto la pata con regularidad, de hecho por estadística pronto va tocando una de las gordas (afortunadamente como soy pobre, no serán muchos ceros ).
> 
> En serio, coñas las que queráis, pero no dejo de ser una gacelilla con muy poco rodaje (si bien intensivo), así que no os aconsejo que me hagáis más caso del que vuestra lógica y criterio den como razonable.



Sr. Claca, ya sabe usted como somos las gacelas que formamos parte de su rebaño 
Por lo demás, usted no se preocupe, la caga quien la hace.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Oct 2011)

El SAN ha acabado en verde, ja ja ja, que cachondo es el cuidador del IBEX.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El SAN ha acabado en verde, ja ja ja, que cachondo es el cuidador del IBEX.




9 céntimos por acción de 7.000 acciones me ha dado el amigo! Carrefour se ha llevado un poco menos de la mitad de mis plusvis. Pero como mañana ya tenemos verde en ambos valores, no me preocupa 8:


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido un día con el precio haciendo un lateral más o menos amplio (quitando el gap de apertura) pero tras las bambalinas el volumen se ha movido muy fuertemente y además ha sido mayoritariamente comprador, igual que ayer.

A las 10:05 se han comprado unos 1000 contratos, algo que hacía mucho tiempo que no se veía, en general hasta las 16 las compras han predominado sobre las ventas aunque ventas si que hemos tenido algunas intercaladas pero muy aisladas. A las 16:10 ha empezado un recital de ventas que ha llevado el saldo al 25% de su máximo diario a las 15:40, pero ha durado poco porque a las 16:25 ha empezado otro recital comprador que ha recuperado el 75% del saldo máximo en muy poco tiempo y antes del cierre.

Es decir, tenemos otra guerra de contratos grandes creando volatilidades desbocadas, aunque se han preocupado muy bien de aguantar los precios.

En subasta han vendido unos 76 contratos, pero es poco para las magnitudes que se han negociado hoy.

En resumen, sigo viendo mucha acumulación aunque el precio no lo refleje, sin embargo hoy hemos dejado el precio muy cerca de máximos y llevamos un par de días seguido de acumulación, lo lógico es que mañana subamos. Y ojo que si tenemos un gap relativamente fuerte al alza dejaríamos una figura de isla que se ve pocas veces pero que es bastante efectiva.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

Gap al alza...


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

Me he dejado una cosa en el tintero.

A partir de mañana ya no podré poner el informe de volumen hasta el próximo lunes, me voy a hacerles una visita a l(oa)s teuton(ea)s y a probar su cerveza


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Me pongo largo en cerveceras y en el dax, si el maestro Sr.Mulder hace las alemanias es por algo gacelillas, pensar en lo peor.

Les dejo una adivinanza, facil, como las anteriores, pero es que la gracia esta en que opinen y digan que pasara.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Me he dejado una cosa en el tintero.
> 
> A partir de mañana ya no podré poner el informe de volumen hasta el próximo lunes, me voy a hacerles una visita a l(oa)s teuton(ea)s y a probar su cerveza



Uno que sí que sabe. Gracias, Mulder. Disfruta mucho, bebe, bebe más, pero no te olvides de hacer fotos a esas tetonas, que apuntan maneras


----------



## pollastre (18 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Papertrading:
> 
> Mi "técnica" de doblar los cortos que ya tenía en pérdidas sigue dando resultados, telecirco fuera +500, me queda la basura de Sacyr con la que palmo 1100 ahora mismo pero seguro que acabaré ganando




El "salto de fe" de una nueva gacela desde el papertrading al dinero real es para nosotros una especie de evento religioso, un momento de éxtasis, de profunda expectación. 

No deje de informarnos a tal respecto cuando se decida.

Por lo pronto, ya le garantizo que se le quitarán las ganas de piramidar... por su propia seguridad. :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

El joven claca, segun dijo era un chavalin, ains quien fuera un chavalin ahora macagoenelpasodeltiempo, asi que se le tutea porque el lo dice, si dice de llamarle honorable profeta del tecinicismo se le llama, si quiere 2 € por analisis, que sean 40€ ostias ya que somos vascos aqui la mayoria o no?, y si quiere mujer se le da una, que salgan las foreras a la palestra.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Otro voto para esas fotos, si va usted acompañado de su mujer/novia le dice que cada uno fotografia los monumentos que mas le gustan. Y esas fotos las queremos a la altura de sus analisis, no se vaya a usted a pensar que aqui con una foto a lo lejos nos vamos a conformar. El señor ghkghk marco el camino.


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me pongo largo en cerveceras y en el dax, si el maestro Sr.Mulder hace las alemanias es por algo gacelillas, pensar en lo peor.
> 
> Les dejo una adivinanza, facil, como las anteriores, pero es que la gracia esta en que opinen y digan que pasara.
> 
> ...



Como suelo pensar mal de los leoncios estoy casi seguro de que pasarán la media hasta la horizontal roja y luego se iran abajo y probablemente ocurrirá todo en una misma y volátil sesión.


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Uno que sí que sabe. Gracias, Mulder. Disfruta mucho, bebe, bebe más, pero no te olvides de hacer fotos a esas tetonas, que apuntan maneras



Es mi primer viaje a las tierras de los bárbar(oa)s, sacaré muchas fotos de bárbaras, lo malo es que ya refresca un poquillo, pero bajo la carpa del freimarkt tal vez no tanto


----------



## The Hellion (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Uno que sí que sabe. Gracias, Mulder. Disfruta mucho, bebe, bebe más, pero no te olvides de hacer fotos a esas tetonas, que apuntan maneras









Claca, por técnico, ¿es leoncia o gacela?


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Es mi primer viaje a las tierras de los bárbar(oa)s, sacaré muchas fotos de bárbaras, lo malo es que ya refresca un poquillo, pero bajo la carpa del freimarkt tal vez no tanto



Yo pensaba que la cerveza era para no sentir el frío ienso: 

Además, los cortos están prohibidos en España, no en Alemania, así que no dudo que esos seres de luz que describe con obsceno detalle _la teoría de guardería_ quieran mostrar sus celestiales atributos.


----------



## tom_aeri (18 Oct 2011)

Grafico muy interesante del Ibex!Peazo pullback! 

BolsayOtrasCosas: Ibex


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Claca, por técnico, ¿es leoncia o gacela?



Luego de terminar la bebida tendremos seguro un festival de volatilidad, pero mientras son largos sin stop, clarísimamente además.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2011)

necesito ayudaaaaaaaa, que ha pasado con AGEN que lo tengo comprado a 3.80 por el split y ahora esta subiendo un 40%........ que hagoooooooooooooooo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Abre la boquita







que vienen salchichas guiris








y luego cervecita jijijijijiji







Aqui estan operadoras del daxie, con el uniforme de los viernes, mas informal.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Oct 2011)

será todo una ilusion y terminará en negativo como siempre.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IAG:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No sé si que un CEO de Iberia lo vea negro puede ser contagioso, al menos para la gacelada:



> MADRID, 18 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- *“Hasta 2013 nos va a costar estar en beneficios, si no cambia la coyuntura: precio del crudo, estado del consumo”*. El consejero delegado de Iberia, Rafael *******-Lozano, ha intervenido en un desayuno en Madrid esta mañana organizado por la Asociación de Periodistas de Información Económica (APIE), en el que *ha reconocido que Iberia aún sufrirá varios meses de pérdidas, “si no cambia nada"*.
> 
> *En 2012 tendremos un problema, volar aviones caros con combustible caro, así que anticipo que el año que viene volaremos menos aviones a largo.* Pero el objetivo a largo plazo es crecer en el largo radio”.



Y otro año que no he conseguido ir a la Oktoberfest :´(


----------



## ghkghk (18 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> necesito ayudaaaaaaaa, que ha pasado con AGEN que lo tengo comprado a 3.80 por el split y ahora esta subiendo un 40%........ que hagoooooooooooooooo



Pues.... ¿vender, no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Traigo oferta de la buena, tanto hablar de Socgen, y esta que?

Credit Agricole SA: EPA:ACA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

El SP está al límite. Veamos si aguanta.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IAG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En los tiempos de la bonanza, allá por el 2004-2005 tenía unas pocas IBLA en cartera. Recuerdo bastante bien que era un valor muy sensible al precio del crudo. En muchos foros se le conocía también como una especie de corto del Brent (o de Repsol). Subía al calor de los rumores sobre la fusión con British Airways o de la caída del Petroleo, y bajaba cuando el barrilete pillaba carrerilla.

A día de hoy han tenido (mejor dicho, van a tener) que hacer una gran inversión en aviones Airbus A-330 para optimizar el coste de los vuelos de largo recorrido, pero me temo que van detrás de la competencia. Otra detalle más, poseen muchos modelos diferentes de aviones, lo que encarece los costes de mantenimiento y van a necesitar mucha pasta también para optimizar esto. 

Más o menos es lo que posteado el forero Optimista bien informadoen boca de su CEO. Son de esos de valores que aunque el gráfico apunte hacia arriba, el sentido común dice que te quedes fuera. Pero bueno, son opiniones. Ya se sabe que lo fundamental en muchas ocasiones tarda en imponerse a la dinámica de mercado y todos sabemos que las Terras a 50€ eran una puta locura, pero es que posteriormente llegaron a valer más de 100€.

Un saludo y gran trabajo el que realiza forero Claca.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Por mi parte, ya tengo preparado un nuevo target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puse orden de compra en GAS a 12,85 esta mañana y no me ha entrado. Pero creo que mañana el señor mercado nos dará una nueva oportunidad para entrar a niveles parecidos. 






By manualcala at 2011-10-18

GAS es un valor que me gusta mucho, y parece que a los de Banca March tambien les parece una joya...

Las joyas españolas del sector energético, según Banca March: Gamesa y Gas Natural. Noticias en Invertia


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

El S&P peponizando....

Aunque me da que ya le queda poco peponizamiento.


----------



## jcfdez (18 Oct 2011)

Vaya ostiazo pa'rriba!


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Jo, jo, jo y decía Mulder que el saldo era positivo. Vaya con los leoncios.


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> En los tiempos de la bonanza, allá por el 2004-2005 tenía unas pocas IBLA en cartera. Recuerdo bastante bien que era un valor muy sensible al precio del crudo. En muchos foros se le conocía también como una especie de corto del Brent (o de Repsol). Subía al calor de los rumores sobre la fusión con British Airways o de la caída del Petroleo, y bajaba cuando el barrilete pillaba carrerilla.
> 
> A día de hoy han tenido (mejor dicho, van a tener) que hacer una gran inversión en aviones Airbus A-330 para optimizar el coste de los vuelos de largo recorrido, pero me temo que van detrás de la competencia. Otra detalle más, poseen muchos modelos diferentes de aviones, lo que encarece los costes de mantenimiento y van a necesitar mucha pasta también para optimizar esto.
> 
> ...



El sentido común en 2009 decía que tocaba meter los ahorros en cortos porque la bolsa sólo podía seguir hacia abajo... Al final terminas aprendiendo que lo que manda es el gráfico, y el resto es ruido, si bien también es aprovechable como sentimiento contario. ¿IAG con figura de vuelta? Ponme 1. ¿IAG con figura de vuelta y CEO hablando del guano en la empresa? Ponme 3.

Se ha demostrado ya en demasiadas ocasiones.


----------



## Caos (18 Oct 2011)

Impresionante, ha tocado máximos de Septiembre, veremos que pasa ahora. Yo de momento estoy fuera, última operación cerré corto de plata hace un rato (salto stop dinámico).

Esto huele fatal 

Euro, U.S. yields turn up on Europe-plan report - MarketWatch

Si estos e descuenta por fin, veremos que pasa, pero me temo la peor bull trap en los próximos días, ¡cuídense mucho!


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> necesito ayudaaaaaaaa, que ha pasado con AGEN que lo tengo comprado a 3.80 por el split y ahora esta subiendo un 40%........ que hagoooooooooooooooo



He hecho el gesto de abrir el gráfico para ver qué se podía hacer, pero me temo que estamos en un caso de nasdaquitis aguda. Sólo se te puede felicitar.


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Impresionante, ha tocado máximos de Septiembre, veremos que pasa ahora. Yo de momento estoy fuera, última operación cerré corto de plata hace un rato (salto stop dinámico).
> 
> Esto huele fatal
> 
> ...



Hamijo, todavía no se puede confirmar nada pero tiene toda la pinta de largarse a los 1260.

La vela de hoy tras la de ayer es muy complicada.

Mejor verlo desde fuera.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, todavía no se puede confirmar nada pero tiene toda la pinta de largarse a los 1260.
> 
> La vela de hoy tras la de ayer es muy complicada.
> 
> Mejor verlo desde fuera.



No tiene pinta de verse nuevos mínimos hasta después del rally navideño.

Además los anglos les dará por inflacionar, porque el dato de UK ha sido bastante alto...


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> No tiene pinta de verse nuevos mínimos hasta después del rally navideño..



No es que no vay a bajar ..... si no que parece que lo van a chutar al alza :8:


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No es que no vay a bajar ..... si no que parece que lo van a chutar al alza :8:



¿Arreón hasta los antiguos suelos de Marzo y Junio, ahora resistencia? Los 1260 que comentas. Es probable con altibajos por le camino pero así, y si lo de la banca europea se medio soluciona, este factor algo debería importar.

Qué conste que pregunto lo de UK, por si algún país le esta siguiendo con datos tan altos (superiores a 5%) para un país desarrollado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Oct 2011)

Ahora esto, y peponazo.

France and Germany ready to agree

pasado mañana sale alguien negando y oso guanero presente.

Espero que algun dia este carrusel pare. Yo de momento no me fio de largos, hasta que no se confirme algo un poquito. Que estamos en zona critica.


----------



## bertok (18 Oct 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> ¿Arreón hasta los antiguos suelos de Marzo y Junio, ahora resistencia? Es probable con altibajos por le camino pero así, y si lo de la banca europea se medio soluciona.
> 
> Qué conste que pregunto lo de UK, por si algún país le esta siguiendo con datos tan altos (superiores a 5%) para un país desarrollado.



El SP me cuesta muuucho verlo por ecnima de 1260 - 1270.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Pues si que estaba al límite el SP, sí

A mí estas idas y venidas tan fuertes me dan un poco de mala espina...


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

Yo en el Ibex veo que llevan dos días comprando paquetes muy grandes y acumulando, en algún momento se tenía que notar.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Oct 2011)

¿A qué ciudad vas, Mulder?

¡¡Pásalo bien!!


----------



## Mulder (18 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿A qué ciudad vas, Mulder?
> 
> ¡¡Pásalo bien!!



A Bremen, voy a pasar también un frío del demonio pero seguro que con tanta novedad ni me doy cuenta


----------



## pecata minuta (18 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A Bremen, voy a pasar también un frío del demonio pero seguro que con tanta novedad ni me doy cuenta



¡Que chulo! Si puedes, no te pierdas una cena en el restaurante en la bodega bajo el Rathaus (ayuntamiento).


----------



## univac (18 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Que chulo! Si puedes, no te pierdas una cena en el restaurante en la bodega bajo el Rathaus (ayuntamiento).



Es un sitio pintoresco y merece la pena...el resto de bremen...pss

Para cerveza yo soy mas de belgica


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

El Ibex "sube" un 1,28% en este momento, mañana gap alcista... Preveeo que salvo novedad abriremos con Sacyres, Gamesas, Mierdaset y Arcelores muy alcistas.


----------



## J-Z (18 Oct 2011)

Donde ves el futuro del ibex?

Es obvio que será gap alcista, cuando los yankis peponean les copian, cuando guanean se cortan, mañana preveo un +2% hasta 15:30 salvo algún cacareo más venta de humo de turno.

Creo que se acabó el oso por esta semana, espero equivocarme.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Mañana todo esto

Resultados BHP Billiton
Resultados BSkyB
Resultados SKF AB
Resultados Nordea Bank
Resultados American Express
Resultados Bank Of New York Mellon
Resultados eBay
Resultados Morgan Stanley
Resultados St Jude Medical

Más barbas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Donde ves el futuro del ibex?
> 
> Es obvio que será gap alcista, cuando los yankis peponean les copian, cuando guanean se cortan, mañana preveo un +2% hasta 15:30 salvo algún cacareo más venta de humo de turno.
> 
> Creo que se acabó el oso por esta semana, espero equivocarme.



En Ig Markets.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Apple cayendo casi un 6 por ciento en el after


Apple Inc.: NASDAQ:AAPL quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Apple cayendo casi un 6 por ciento en el after
> 
> 
> Apple Inc.: NASDAQ:AAPL quotes & news - Google Finance



¿Por algún motivo?


----------



## Yo2k1 (18 Oct 2011)

No entiendo nada nunca.
La mayoria de los mensajes son que toca techo, que se gira abajo, que bajara, que tiene que bajar, que no puede subir, que baja, etc. (repito, eh, jeje)
Y sin embargo, un dia verde, y otro mas.

Esto no hay quien lo entienda, o mejor dicho, hay que ser muy experto para entenderlo

Una pregunta, ya que estoy.
Si ahora con el mercado cerrado se da una orden de compra, se efectua una vez entre el gap ese al alza?
O sea, cuando la bolsa abre ya con un 2% arriba, la orden cuando se hace, antes de ese 2 o despues?


----------



## @@strom (18 Oct 2011)

Intel buen reporte.
Sube el 5%.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Oct 2011)

Dado que no se puede actuar en bancos por CFD,
¿Seria posible digamos si tienes 6000 acciones del San vender a 6,26 y esperar la bajada a 6,06 o similares ???
Es que no paro de ver que es como un pi-pon,no se separa ma alla de 0,2 en un dia o varios

¿que opinais?¿ o es que es coto de caza para leoncios y el gacelio es para comerselo y no puede trabajar intradia?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Apple, Inc. (NASDAQ: AAPL) reported Q4 EPS of $7.05, $0.23 worse than the analyst estimate of $7.28. Revenue for the quarter came in at $28.3 billion versus the consensus estimate of $29.45 billion.

Apple, Inc. sees Q1 2012 EPS of $9.30, versus the consensus of $8.98. Apple, Inc. sees Q1 2012 revenue of $37 billion, versus the consensus of $36.63 billion.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dado que no se puede actuar en bancos por CFD,
> ¿Seria posible digamos si tienes 6000 acciones del San vender a 6,26 y esperar la bajada a 6,06 o similares ???
> Es que no paro de ver que es como un pi-pon,no se separa ma alla de 0,2 en un dia o varios
> 
> ¿que opinais?¿ o es que es coto de caza para leoncios y el gacelio es para comerselo y no puede trabajar intradia?



Creo, y que me corrijan los que saben, que si te podrías poner en corto para proteger tu inversión. 

Copy paste de la norma (enlace)

La prohibición cautelar afecta a cualquier operación sobre acciones o índices, incluyendo operaciones de contado, derivados en mercados organizados o derivados OTC, que suponga crear una posición corta neta o aumentar una preexistente, aunque sea de forma intradiaria. *Se entenderá por posición corta aquella que resulte en una exposición económica positiva ante una caída del precio de la acción*.

Si tiene X acciones en titularidad y se pone corto en X acciones, su inversión se mantendrá estable hasta que decida deshacerse de sus posiciones cortas. Otra cosa es que quiera ganar dinero con ello ... ::





Yo2k1 dijo:


> No entiendo nada nunca.
> La mayoria de los mensajes son que toca techo, que se gira abajo, que bajara, que tiene que bajar, que no puede subir, que baja, etc. (repito, eh, jeje)
> Y sin embargo, un dia verde, y otro mas.
> 
> ...




Léase esto, si tiene más dudas, no dude en preguntar.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/254365-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-64.html#post5099489


----------



## Caos (18 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> No entiendo nada nunca.
> La mayoria de los mensajes son que toca techo, que se gira abajo, que bajara, que tiene que bajar, que no puede subir, que baja, etc. (repito, eh, jeje)
> Y sin embargo, un dia verde, y otro mas.
> 
> ...



El mercado está manipulado hasta la nausea, se crean expectativas y se juega con ello, los robots impulsan el mercado en una dirección u otra, se crea volatilidad artificial, etc. La indecisión es lo que hace que pase lo que está pasando, en algún momento eso se resuelve independientemente de la realidad durante un tiempo, y en algún otro momento la realidad se acaba imponiendo. Por eso la bolsa sube, baja y tiene movimientos violentos habitualmente (porque hay desajustes entre la percepción y los hechos).

Ya de normal es un juego trucado, pero en momentos en los que la liquidez es muy volátil porque los jugadores son mayormente especuladores a corto plazo que no están dispuestos a quedarse mucho tiempo dentro y el flujo de dinero entra y sale con facilidad porque las circunstancias también son de incertidumbre, la cosa se pone aún peor.

Es como si la cadena trófica del mercado hubiese sido modificada y el ecosistema se vuelve inestable por ello. No hay una dirección 'predeterminada', la dirección la marca los deseos de la gente, de los que disponen de más líquido en primer lugar y de los que disponen de menos en segundo. Porque cuando ni a cortos ni a largos les quede un duro y el mercado se vuelva un no-mercado (bidless) por las razones que sean (macro o micro) caerá en picado. Eso no se puede saber cuando va a ocurrir, sería como tener una fórmula mágica, ni si quiera los creadores de mercado pueden ganar siempre (ahí tienes a GS hoy mismo ha anunciado pérdidas en la cuenta de trading) puede que sea de aquí unos meses o de aquí unas semanas, pero SIEMPRE acaba siendo así.

En momentos como estos hay que pensar muy bien si merece la pena estar dentro, cómo, y con qué objetivo y asumir riesgo y limitarlo. Porque ahora mismo el juego va de despellejar a todo el mundo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Aunque estés largo en ese mismo valor, no puedes abrir posiciones cortas (entiendo). De hecho, los brokers ni te lo permiten.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Impresionante, ha tocado máximos de Septiembre, veremos que pasa ahora. Yo de momento estoy fuera, última operación cerré corto de plata hace un rato (salto stop dinámico).
> 
> Esto huele fatal
> 
> ...



pues a mi no me ha ido mal en la plata algo he ganado poco dado el capital(65€):rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (18 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo, y que me corrijan los que saben, que si te podrías poner en corto para proteger tu inversión.
> 
> Copy paste de la norma (enlace)
> 
> ...



¿Se puede o no se puede? ¿ me dejarian? 
Es que estoy un poco torpe,sorry


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

Hummmmm... Habrá que ajustar un pelín el nivel que di por arriba debido a la verticalidad de la más y que probable subida de mañana. Di los 8.920, pero para asegurarnos será preciso tomar como referencia los 9.000, que no deberían verse durante la sesión. El resto del análisis se mantiene. Ya colgaré un gráfico, o no, que he dicho que cerraba el chiringuito ;-)


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Se puede o no se puede? ¿ me dejarian?
> Es que estoy un poco torpe,sorry



Ponerte corto en el SAN no se puede.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Moody´s rebaja el 'rating' de los bonos del gobierno de España hasta A1 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hummmmm... Habrá que ajustar un pelín el nivel que di por arriba debido a la verticalidad de la más y que probable subida de mañana. Di los 8.920, pero para asegurarnos será preciso tomar como referencia los 9.000, que no deberían verse durante la sesión. El resto del análisis se mantiene. Ya colgaré un gráfico, o no, que he dicho que cerraba el chiringuito ;-)



Mañana mucho cuidado el que se ponga largo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Se puede o no se puede? ¿ me dejarian?
> Es que estoy un poco torpe,sorry



Dos cosillas.

1º ¿lo que preguntabas es si puedes vender TUS acciones a 6.26 y esperar a SI bajan comprar en 6.0x?. Hombre como poder puedes. Otra cosa es que:





2º si lo que preguntabas era si te podías poner corto en algún banco. Yo entiendo (tengo mis limitaciones intelectuales :: a las que sumo unas copas de un ribera muy rico (de pobre)) que en teoría si podrías si eres propietario de acciones de ese banco. Tu broker te dejará? Lo mismo en la aplicación no. PEro según el texto de la orden de la cnmv, deberías poder hacerlo. Ya que no ganarías dinero con bajadas de la cotización de la acción.
En fin, como diría el señor Mulder, cosas de


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Moody´s rebaja el 'rating' de los bonos del gobierno de España hasta A1 - elEconomista.es



Visto lo visto las últimas semanas, igual ni afecta a la bolsa.


----------



## Minakami Mai (18 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Moody´s rebaja el 'rating' de los bonos del gobierno de España hasta A1 - elEconomista.es


----------



## univac (18 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Una pregunta, ya que estoy.
> Si ahora con el mercado cerrado se da una orden de compra, se efectua una vez entre el gap ese al alza?
> O sea, cuando la bolsa abre ya con un 2% arriba, la orden cuando se hace, antes de ese 2 o despues?



Me uno a la duda


----------



## Janus (18 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Impresionante, ha tocado máximos de Septiembre, veremos que pasa ahora. Yo de momento estoy fuera, última operación cerré corto de plata hace un rato (salto stop dinámico).
> 
> Esto huele fatal
> 
> ...



Puff, vaya manojo de hostias que han repartido por ahí. Ha llegado a 1234 cuando en algún momento del día ha estado por debajo de 1190. De momento no ha superado los 1230 consolidando por lo que hasta el rabo todo es toro ... y ahora el mejor sitio es estarse quieto.
La plata como siempre, amagando fugas que luego no lo son. Me libre porque no pude entrar en ese momento y cuando me puse en el ordenador ya tenía que asumir un stop que no me cuadraba. Pero si hubiera estado en el momento del amago de ruptura de la base del triángulo ... muy hubiera enculado. Eso sí, me saltó el stop de Netflix y me llevó 1200 dólares de los que solo puede recuperar la mitad en un par de trades en DAX. Jode ver un día de tan amplio movimiento y finalizarlo en rojo.


----------



## bluebeetle (18 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me pongo largo en cerveceras y en el dax, si el maestro Sr.Mulder hace las alemanias es por algo gacelillas, pensar en lo peor.
> 
> Les dejo una adivinanza, facil, como las anteriores, pero es que la gracia esta en que opinen y digan que pasara.
> 
> ...




Lo de fácil será para usted

Después de dos deprimentes y largos días en los que me han devorado hasta las pezuñas, ya sólo veo un camino. Hacia abajo. Hacia el averno.

Lo primero que se me ha ocurrido es un toque a la línea roja que marca la mitad de la gran vela roja hasta un suelo formado por la sombra de la siguiente vela, que comenzaría a funcionar como techo.

Simplón y erróneo, como mi papertrading de hoy. A ver si otros foreros le dan una mejor respuesta.

Bueno, mañana será mejor


----------



## Claca (18 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Me uno a la duda



Con el mercado cerrado, quedas a merced de la subasta previa a la apertura (que es de donde vienen los gaps, que no los trae la cigüeña ). Es decir, no se puede comprar a precios de cierre pensando en que mañana subiremos porque los yankis han subido, pues esa subida estará descontada cuando el IBEX abra a las nueve en punto.


----------



## Manu_alcala (18 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> El mercado está manipulado hasta la nausea, se crean expectativas y se juega con ello, los robots impulsan el mercado en una dirección u otra, se crea volatilidad artificial, etc. La indecisión es lo que hace que pase lo que está pasando, en algún momento eso se resuelve independientemente de la realidad durante un tiempo, y en algún otro momento la realidad se acaba imponiendo. Por eso la bolsa sube, baja y tiene movimientos violentos habitualmente (porque hay desajustes entre la percepción y los hechos).
> 
> Ya de normal es un juego trucado, pero en momentos en los que la liquidez es muy volátil porque los jugadores son mayormente especuladores a corto plazo que no están dispuestos a quedarse mucho tiempo dentro y el flujo de dinero entra y sale con facilidad porque las circunstancias también son de incertidumbre, la cosa se pone aún peor.
> 
> ...



Recapitalización bancaria... desde que algún capullo la pronunció esto no ha parado de subir. 

Pues bien, resulta que sale hoy el Sr. Botín criticando los planes de Bruselas, con más razón que un santo, y dice algo de perogrullo. Qué como narices nos vamos a poner a recapitalizar banquitos si nadie tienen ni puta idea (con perdón) de cuanto hay que apoquinar... Porque digo yo, que primero habrá que saber el tamaño del simpa de los PIGS (y de alguno más) para hacer la factura y aluego ver cómo se paga. Y mucho me temo que será al estilo Homer Simpson _-Homer te debo una rosquilla. fdo Homer-_. Pero esta cuestión ya la veremos en la siguiente temporada de "Crisis Financiera".


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

Como siga esto así, va a haber que ponerse corto en BME & Cia. porque la gente va a salir escopetada de la bolsa. Hace años, la bolsa era un medio para ganar dinero como otra cualquiera y, si tenías paciencia, era difícil que no le acabases ganando algo. A día de hoy, el 99% de mis amigos me tildan de loco por tener algo de dinero metido. La gente de la calle huye de la bolsa, y acuden a los bancos en la búsqueda de IPFS y poco más. 

Añoro la época en la que la gente elegía los valores que más le gustaban, y apostaba a que le iba a ir bien a nivel empresarial. Si le iba mal, al hoyo. Si le iba bien, te enriquecías. 

La increible volatilidad, generada como todos sabemos, acabará cargándose la gallina de los huevos de oro.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (19 Oct 2011)

Creo haber leido que alguna a largo tenía LVMH...por si interesa.

"LVMH: La facturación del grupo de moda y productos de lujo LVMH aumentó un 18% en el tercer trimestre del año en relación al mismo período de 2010 y se situó en 6.010 millones de euros. Según ha anunciado la firma, las ventas se incrementaron en todas las áreas de negocio salvo en las de vino y bedidas alcohólicas. El mayor crecimiento se registró en el área de relojes y joyería, donde se duplicó hasta los 636 millones de euros, mientras que en el segmento de moda y piel se elevaron un 14%. "


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, parece tan tan claro que los índices van a subir y fugarse .... que no puede ser tan tan fácil. Nunca fué sencillo ganar en bolsa, y no creo que lo vaya a ser ahora ... sobre todo que es cuando más pillerías nos hacen .... bastantes más que antaño.

Por eso, ya sé que es una idea contratendencia en la opinión pública, creo que está a huevo para que suceda lo contrario a lo que todo el mundo está esperando. Al calor de la famosa recapitalización ... parece que el dinero va a aparecer de la nada y que los problemas van a desaparecer de golpe. Me suena a cómo están actuando los leoncios antes de un dato o presentación de resultados de una empresa de amplia expectación .... lo calientan y después lo mueven en el sentido contrario.

Por ello, voy a mirar los gráficos con sesgo guanero pero con mucha prudencia. No voy a abrir cortos a lo loco pero sí que voy a pensar que es bajista de fondo, en el fondo todavía no se ha roto nada y parece que el mercado está pajeándose con lo que aún no ha sucedido. Hoy he cerrado tres posiciones (dos eran cortas en DAX y un largo en Netflix) y resulta que he acertado en los cortos (no lo suficiente para compensar el largo fallido). De momento la banca europea no termina de sumarse a las subidas y sin ellos, no parece que exista mucho recorrido consistente al alza. A ver qué sucede mañana y al lorete con lo que sucede después de la apertura.
we should see it as soon as possible ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Oct 2011)

SP ya ha realizado su pico del 3º hombro, o si queréis llamarlo, fallo en quinta onda de elliot. Aquí huele a guanamerón americano en breve (y algunos sueñan con los 1260 jeje..ójala ójala estemos tan bien jeje). Hoy todos han engañado después de las envolventes bajistas de ayer (IBEX, DAX..) y todo hijo de vecino mira para arriba cuando no se han cumplido los objetivos de los dobles techos en IBEX, DAX y MIB y están los estocásticos más sobrecomprados que hace 1-2-3 días dónde se citaban para indicar que tocaba recular..


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dado que no se puede actuar en bancos por CFD,
> *¿Seria posible digamos si tienes 6000 acciones del San vender a 6,26 y esperar la bajada a 6,06 o similares ???*
> Es que no paro de ver que es como un pi-pon,no se separa ma alla de 0,2 en un dia o varios
> 
> ¿que opinais?¿ o es que es coto de caza para leoncios y el gacelio es para comerselo y no puede trabajar intradia?



He pasado casi dos meses operando así, precisamente con SAN (por los descuentos en las comisiones del broker de Openbank) y por poder se puede, pero es agotador. Aunque lo bueno es que Nico también lo hace con SAN y te anima la jornada de trading 

Pero vamos, que para hacer eso mejor es operar con CFDs porque, aunque no te apalanques, te puedes poner corto (en otros valores) y te cunde más, ya que sólo necesitas ver el punto de entrada una vez por operación, no dos como tendrías que hacer con acciones de SAN (primero decidir cuando vender las que tienes, y luego decidir cuando volver a comprar, _haciendo el viaje de vacío_) ¿Dije ya que resulta agotador?

Suerte si te lanzas 


PD: Sí se puede operar en bancos con CFD. En largo nada más, pero se puede. Lo comento por si quisieras operar en SAN, por ejemplo, con apalancamiento. (A mi me sigue dando algo de yuyu y mi nominal no supera lo que puedo cubrir)


----------



## Caos (19 Oct 2011)

Yo también tengo sesgo guanista, creo que va a haber un gran enculamiento generalizado, pero prefiero no quemarme demasiado.

Tengo algunas put spreads con suficiente duración hasta el vencimiento y limitación al riesgo alcista para aguantar hostias hasta los 1300 si se precia en valores concretos como un machote, la compresión de la volatilidad durante las dos últimas semanas ha tenido eso bueno. No creo que cambie mucho más mis posiciones y el resto en líquido esperándola a verlas venir, es bueno tener munición cuando el resto del mercado no la tiene.

En las materias primas van a forzar limites de posiciones, la escapada del crudo y las leches que en otras materias primas puede ser un preludio antes de la tormenta.

Apesta a bull trap que da gusto, una vez se haya quitado toda la mierda de movimientos en base a rumores veremos (para los que les gusta el AT, estaba apunto de dibujar un HCH antes de la noticia en horario, e incluso ahora mismo, si mañana cae, no invalida la figura -o doble techo-) que pasa. El mercado está en modo "max pain".

¿Y a quién le están comprando? A los bancos italianos, franchutes que se deshacen de activos para obtener liquidez porque están secos como la mojama.



Janus dijo:


> Puff, vaya manojo de hostias que han repartido por ahí. Ha llegado a 1234 cuando en algún momento del día ha estado por debajo de 1190. De momento no ha superado los 1230 consolidando por lo que hasta el rabo todo es toro ... y ahora el mejor sitio es estarse quieto.
> La plata como siempre, amagando fugas que luego no lo son. Me libre porque no pude entrar en ese momento y cuando me puse en el ordenador ya tenía que asumir un stop que no me cuadraba. Pero si hubiera estado en el momento del amago de ruptura de la base del triángulo ... muy hubiera enculado. Eso sí, me saltó el stop de Netflix y me llevó 1200 dólares de los que solo puede recuperar la mitad en un par de trades en DAX. Jode ver un día de tan amplio movimiento y finalizarlo en rojo.



Bueno, mi enculada de hoy ha sido por otro lado (SWK), con la plata he ganado. Y a saber donde estaría si las bolsas hubieran girado hacia abajo. Sigue pintando muy malamente y la presión vendedora es fuerte, no creo que pueda aguantar mejor que el oro y cuando empiecen a apretar a las materias primas con las limitaciones de posiciones y la compresión del margen de apalancamiento se podría dar una buena torta.

Otra buena es que el EUR/USD a penas se ha movido en realidad, igual que la demanda de renta fija (el precio de los 10Y sigue igual que ayer), etc. En los mercados de crédito siguen aumentando los spreads y el efecto contagio y con lo de prohibir la venta de CDS descubiertos habrá que ver si va a peor o a mejor la crisis de deuda. En fin... mucha palabra pero nada cambia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sé, esto de que la locomotora duropa esté cayendo un 1.5% y el vagón aleman este casi en verde me huele a que se está descontando algo, para que mañana digamos "esto ya estaba descontado" ::
> 
> Eso si, los bancos güena hostia :ouch:



Moody's rebaja la calificación 
de España dos escalones por
su fragilidad en los mercados

parafraseando al Sr. Mulder....siyalodecíayo


----------



## MariscosRecio (19 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Moody's rebaja la calificación
> de España dos escalones por
> su fragilidad en los mercados
> 
> parafraseando al Sr. Mulder....siyalodecíayo



Quien me compra 600 del santander??


----------



## Vokiabierto (19 Oct 2011)

¿Guanos días?


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Buenos días







El IBEX nos lo pone fácil estos días. Básicamente, en breve sabremos si únicamente estamos corrigiendo el segundo impulso, o ha llegado el momento de un recorte mayor (esos 8.650-400). Las claves son la zona de mínimos de ayer por abajo (lo que anularía la estructura alcista de corto plazo, con la pérdida de la directriz), y los máximos en los 9.080, que de superarse dejarían via libre al tecer impulso hasta muy probablemente, aunque con algo de paciencia, esos 9.700 que comentaba.

PD: El gráfico está puesto mal a propósito, sólo para joder a lo Nico y dar alegría al hilo.


----------



## AssGaper (19 Oct 2011)

Hola subida de bolsa en ibex sin entender una mierda por que? Menudo GAP de 100 puntos "parriba" oyga


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Oct 2011)

Gap y estrella fugaz en velas 5 minutos, puede tocar guano hoy


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hola subida de bolsa en ibex sin entender una mierda por que? Menudo GAP de 100 puntos "parriba" oyga



¿Y cuándo baja sí lo entendemos? Como los surfistas, ¿de dónde viene la ola? Ni idea, pero súbete y cabalga... y a veces hasta llega "the big one".

Ayer cerró Alemania fuerte y USA en verde brillante... eso en un 90% de las veces significa IBEX verde en apertura. Cómo acabemos ya es otra historia...


----------



## AssGaper (19 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo baja sí lo entendemos? Como los surfistas, ¿de dónde viene la ola? Ni idea, pero súbete y cabalga... y a veces hasta llega "the big one".
> 
> Ayer cerró Alemania fuerte y USA en verde brillante... eso en un 90% de las veces significa IBEX verde en apertura. Cómo acabemos ya es otra historia...



Pero se supone que si sacan noticias echando pestes de nuestra economia (lo de Moody´s) lo mas normal es que baje. Bueno, de todas formas no he entrado a mercado, pero si lo hubiera hecho, me habria situado a cortos en algunos valores, y para ser honestos hoy me habria llevado un buen ::.


----------



## Masterflash (19 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias,
Alguien sabe porque no cotiza Amadeus ?

Suerte !


----------



## ser superior (19 Oct 2011)

aquí otro palurdo que normalmente lee y que no he podido resistir hacer una predicción: verde toda la mañana, bajada a media mañana, pero aguantara en verde cuando abran Wall street, que supongo que abrirá en rojo, y mi apuesta es que cierra plano o ligeramente en verde tras estar en rojo casi todo el día. En general bastante planas todas las bolsas.

Me he venido arriba... por donde paso a recoger mi owned (doble owned, por hacer predicciones basándome en lógicas muy simplistas).

MasterFlash:
09:00 Amadeus, suspendida hasta las 10 de la mañana
La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ha suspendido hasta las 10,00 horas la cotización de Amadeus, tras conocerse anoche que los fondos de inversión Amadecin y Cinven han decidido vender la participación del 6,8 % que poseían en la empresa de gestión de reservas. Al cierre de la sesión precedente los títulos de Amadeus, que en lo que va de año acumulan un descenso del 14,26 %, se cambiaban a 13,15 euros, la mayor subida del IBEX.


----------



## Masterflash (19 Oct 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> aquí otro palurdo que normalmente lee y que no he podido resistir hacer una predicción: verde toda la mañana, bajada a media mañana, pero aguantara en verde cuando abran Wall street, que supongo que abrirá en rojo, y mi apuesta es que cierra plano o ligeramente en verde tras estar en rojo casi todo el día. En general bastante planas todas las bolsas.
> 
> Me he venido arriba... por donde paso a recoger mi owned (doble owned, por hacer predicciones basándome en lógicas muy simplistas).
> 
> ...



Esto supone . . . 
Es que aquí un iluminado que esta corto en Amadeus ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias, yo no lo veo guanero, con tanto verde estos dias creo que me ha empezado a gustar ese color. Que vuelva el rojo a ver si me quita la tonteria.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hola soy panzeta , ahora lo llamamos bacon - Página 23 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y cuándo baja sí lo entendemos? Como los surfistas, ¿de dónde viene la ola? Ni idea, pero súbete y cabalga... y a veces hasta llega "the big one".
> 
> Ayer cerró Alemania fuerte y USA en verde brillante... eso en un 90% de las veces significa IBEX verde en apertura. Cómo acabemos ya es otra historia...



¿Sigues con las SAN en cartera? Ya les sacas 20 centimos... yo compré 2.000 a 6,02


----------



## bluebeetle (19 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Cada vez tengo más claro que no existe tal causalidad entre una noticia desestabilizadora (ya sea positiva o negativa) y un movimiento en la bolsa. El mercado es como es. 






AssGaper dijo:


> Pero se supone que si sacan noticias echando pestes de nuestra economia (lo de Moody´s) lo mas normal es que baje. Bueno, de todas formas no he entrado a mercado, pero si lo hubiera hecho, me habria situado a cortos en algunos valores, y para ser honestos hoy me habria llevado un buen ::.


----------



## univac (19 Oct 2011)

Vaya lol con metrovacesa, ha pasado de 0 a 4.62% en cosa de 10-15 minutos


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Majia, hamijos. Las divergencias acumuladas siguen haciendo que vea como opción más probable un recorte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2011)

Agenus Inc: NASDAQ:AGEN quotes & news - Google Finance
Al final sigo con las acciones de Agen. parece por lo que he leido que estan desarrollando una vacuna contra la malaria y ha dado buenos resultados en la FASE III.
si estuviera Don Pepito y me pudiera explicar....
espero que AGEN sea una ARIA.


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

De momento, hoy tenemos una sesión muy técnica, muy bonita. Drifts de +-300 contratos pasando por saldo neutro, swings rápidos, reacciones al segundo, susto o _muelte_.

Ni rastro de institucionales hasta ahora, pero cuidado: hay jugadores medianos en el Dax ahora mismo, no los subestimen. Órdenes en el entorno de los 30 contratos y ofuscación mediana-buena, tecnología decente, _non e male._

Un dato para los que siguen el m/p (para el intradía es irrelevante): ayer se gestó durante prácticamente toda la sesión una distribución técnicamente impecable (no sólo contuvieron el desplome del precio, sino que incluso... lo subieron) llegando en algunos momentos a los -3000 Daxies. Por alguna razón, a última hora (de la mano de WS) la distribución colapsó y dejaron el saldo casi neutro (-200). Se diría que el castañazo que estaban preparando a días vista, de alguna manera decidieron abortarlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento, hoy tenemos una sesión muy técnica, muy bonita. Drifts de +-300 contratos pasando por saldo neutro, swings rápidos, reacciones al segundo, susto o _muelte_.
> 
> Ni rastro de institucionales hasta ahora, pero cuidado: hay jugadores medianos en el Dax ahora mismo, no los subestimen. Órdenes en el entorno de los 30 contratos y ofuscación mediana-buena, tecnología decente, _non e male._
> 
> Un dato para los que siguen el m/p (para el intradía es irrelevante): ayer se gestó durante prácticamente toda la sesión una distribución técnicamente impecable (no sólo contuvieron el desplome del precio, sino que incluso... lo subieron) llegando en algunos momentos a los -3000 Daxies. Por alguna razón, a última hora (de la mano de WS) la distribución colapsó y dejaron el saldo casi neutro (-200). Se diría que el castañazo que estaban preparando a días vista, de alguna manera decidieron abortarlo.



Solo puedo decir una cosa. Han sido ellos...


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Solo puedo decir una cosa. Han sido ellos...




Lo sospechaba. Algo me decía, de forma innata, que era Ud. aficionado a comprar DVDs en los expositores rotatorios esos de las gasolineras de autovía :XX::XX:


----------



## Masterflash (19 Oct 2011)

Masterflash dijo:


> Esto supone . . .
> Es que aquí un iluminado que esta corto en Amadeus ::



Pues ha supuesto casi 1€ de plusvalias (en cortos) por acción 
2,5k!! :o


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Sigues con las SAN en cartera? Ya les sacas 20 centimos... yo compré 2.000 a 6,02




Vendidas. Saltó el dinámico del viaje que le han pegado. Más 1,80% más o menos.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento, hoy tenemos una sesión muy técnica, muy bonita. Drifts de +-300 contratos pasando por saldo neutro, swings rápidos, reacciones al segundo, susto o _muelte_.
> 
> Ni rastro de institucionales hasta ahora, pero cuidado: hay jugadores medianos en el Dax ahora mismo, no los subestimen. Órdenes en el entorno de los 30 contratos y ofuscación mediana-buena, tecnología decente, _non e male._
> 
> Un dato para los que siguen el m/p (para el intradía es irrelevante): ayer se gestó durante prácticamente toda la sesión una distribución técnicamente impecable (no sólo contuvieron el desplome del precio, sino que incluso... lo subieron) llegando en algunos momentos a los -3000 Daxies. Por alguna razón, a última hora (de la mano de WS) la distribución colapsó y dejaron el saldo casi neutro (-200). Se diría que el castañazo que estaban preparando a días vista, de alguna manera decidieron abortarlo.




Es que se vio muy claramente en el SP como lo pusieron al límite hasta casi la última hora. Parecía que estaban esperando algo y conteniendo la caída como podía que luego resultó un subidón subidón. Impresionante la diferencia de saldo antes y después.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo sospechaba. Algo me decía, de forma innata, que era Ud. aficionado a comprar DVDs en los expositores rotatorios esos de las gasolineras de autovía :XX::XX:



Usted me provoca....

Yo soy goma y usted pegamento!!!

...No! wait.
 Himboco al poder de google imágenes uuuuuuuuu








a los arcanos del photoshooooooooop uuuuuuuuu








dioses de la venganzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa










Jaque...... :XX:


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

El "Reborn" es cojonudo.... ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted me provoca....
> 
> Yo soy goma y usted pegamento!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## univac (19 Oct 2011)

vaya dos horas, esto no se sabe para donde va...quiero zurrarle un corto a telecirco, pero no se decide la direccion


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> vaya dos horas, esto no se sabe para donde va...quiero zurrarle un corto a telecirco, pero no se decide la direccion



Mejor va a ser que nos entretengamos con el photoshop, como el pirata Guybrush. Por lo menos nos echamos unas risillas.


----------



## Nico (19 Oct 2011)

Qué día tan interesante.

Cuestiones fraternales y técnicas por igual. Empezaré por las vinculadas a los sociales:

1) Descollante la humildad del Profeta !!, no tuve la precaución de quotear el mensaje pero, en varias oportunidades el Maestro baja la mirada como si no fuera digno de hollar el mismo polvo en el camino.

Espero que los seguidores más jóvenes y recién llegados sean capaces de entender la verdadera grandeza de estos gestos. Sólo los grandes pueden mostrar sincera humildad.

Increíble !

===

2) Lo del auto de Bertok ya es dramático. Sin antena desde ayer pero, no satisfechos con eso se han dedicado a dibujar símbolos fálicos con una moneda en la puerta trasera izquierda. Obra de jueputas profesionales. Me entristece.

===

3) *Votin, ghkghk* y algún otro se unen a la operatoria de "saca manzanitas de la canastita de Caperucita Roja" que llevamos adelante con el camarada *Optimista bien informado*.

Para quienes no practican este latrocinio de baja estofa unos breves consejos (no pidan más, el resto en la versión paga).

a) No es emocionante y pleno de adrenalina como la operatoria de otros maestros. Es más bien aburridón y requiere de paciencia y tino. Si buscan emociones fuertes vayan por otros rumbos.

b) No sirve para "mega-pelotazos". Si todo va bien es para sacar unos 100-200 eurapios cada 1000 acciones.

c) Si bien sería posible hacerlo TODOS los días (la acción de SAN suele tener ese rango diario), desde ya que no conseguiran acertar SIEMPRE. Prudencia y humildad. Cautela y sentido común.

d) Es IMPRESCINDIBLE tener un buen "mapa" de la cotización. Claquismo puro. Tener en claro soportes y resistencias, unas cuantas líneas ascendentes o descendentes de antiguos canales, etc.
El Maestro vende dos o tres mapas detallados a bajo precio pero pueden hacer el propio sin mucho esfuerzo.

e) Tiempo y "feeling". Los custodios de esta acción tienen ciertas mañas que repiten casi siempre. Al cabo de varias semanas de seguirla empezarán a entender cuando bajan y cuando suben, cuando flirtean y cuando van en serio.
Esto es como pescar truchas... al principio no pescas ni una pero, cuando empiezas a entender la dinámica de este particular pez terminas pensando como él y de modo natural adivinas dónde picará.

f) Y, de modo muy especial, por UNICA vez y seguramente violando muchos principios que no tendrían que violar -Maese Pollastre me insultará por esto sin dudas- les voy a contar un "secretito" profesional.

Por alguna razón que desconozco las maquinitas que manejan la liquidez en esta acción tienen a respetar fibonaccis. El asunto es que no son "evidentes" hasta transcurridos algunos minutos -y cambian varias veces al día- pero, si "juegas" con la herramienta que pinta los fibonaccis en el gráfico advertirás que terminas "calzando" los niveles relevantes y te "cantan" hasta donde van a llevar al cotización.

Lo digo de otro modo... supongamos que van 20 minutos de sesión y la cotización ya ha marcado algunos giros menores... empiezas a dibujar fibonaccis hasta que de repente encuentras uno que "calza" con lo que está ocurriendo.

Voilá !!... si vienes de los mínimos acabas de descubrir EL MAXIMO hasta donde llevarán la cotización en esta sencuencia (o viceversa).

Una vez que lo has encontrado ya puedes saber dónde vender (para recomprar más abajo) o viceversa.

Sé que sería más sencillo explicarlo con un gráfico pero, la Asociación de "Magos Bursátiles" me expulsaría -con lo que acabo de decir no zafo de una multa-.

El que pueda entender, que entienda.

Para más detalles el fibonacci que están usando EN ESTE MISMO MOMENTO tiene su límite inferior en el CIERRE de ayer (6,06) y su límite superior en la cabeza de la vela de aperturar a dos minutos (6,14) lo que lleva a pensar que pueden bajar a los 6.06 más adelante.

Sin embargo, en ESTOS MISMOS INSTANTES la cotización está llegando a su límite superior (el de 6,14) y, si giran a la baja cuando lo alcancen, es que el fibonacci aún esta vigente. Si lo exceden es que cambiaron la figura y les tomará unos minutos esperar que "pinten" los suficientes giros como para que puedan encontrar la nueva.

(*) Por el giro que acaba de tener la cotización entiendo que sigue vigente lo que permite pensar en que bajar hasta 6,06 es un objetivo probable.

Enjoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> (*) Por el giro que acaba de tener la cotización entiendo que sigue vigente lo que permite pensar en que bajar hasta 6,06 es un objetivo probable.



Y añado que así será, porque es donde tengo colocado el stop, llegará ahí, me lo saltarán y volverá a subir.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

Ese Carrefour guapo... 

Claca, vamos a tener que hablar de negocios y empezar a cobrar por gráficos. A mí me sabe mal abusar, pero tengo tantos que querría que me hicieras... Es un nicho de negocio cojonudo. Crear una web de estudios de AT a petición. Trabajar de 9 a 17h haciendo gráficos, a X euros cada uno, comprometiéndote a tenerlo hecho en X minutos desde la solucitud. 

Piénsalo que hi ha negoci.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Oct 2011)

Muy interesante, Nico.

¿Cuándo me da un curso más detallado? Quiero ser su discípulo.

Por otra parte, debido a la prohibición, entiendo que sólo puede aprovechar las subidas...


----------



## univac (19 Oct 2011)

Hoyga, yo me apunto a la aburrida tarea de minear 100 boniatos diarios con SAN, la adrenalina si eso ya la saco de quemar los 100 boniatos 

Si todo fuera tan simple...


----------



## Nico (19 Oct 2011)

PD = Acaban de romper el fibo que venían usando. De todos modos la venta que hubo en el entorno de 6,14 fue sorprendente (las maquinitas no querían cambiar la rutina).

De todos modos la demanda presionó y, ya han dibujado el nuevo canal... mismo que no se hará evidente (para jugar con él) hasta que no pasen unos 15-20 minutos de cotización a partir de ahora hasta poder encontrar el fibo que calce con la gráfica.

Ahora... lo termino de escribir y lo rompen... magia ?, leen los foros ?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Oct 2011)

Si tuviese más liquidez le seguiría en Carrefour, Ghkghk (alegrése de que no lo haga, que sino le derrumbo la acción).


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Oct 2011)

Nico, grandísimas gracias por hablar (escribir) en lenguaje humano, para no iniciados.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si tuviese más liquidez le seguiría en Carrefour, Ghkghk (alegrése de que no lo haga, que sino le derrumbo la acción).





Sería usted igualmente bienvenido. No creo en meigas, sólo en clacas.


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2011)

solicito Vanneo para Nico

ahora tenemos a todas las maquinitas "leyendo" el hilo :ouch:

:X


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Oct 2011)

Nico, hombre, esas cosas se cuentan en el hilo privado del HVEI35 :fiufiu:



PD: No sé si existe tal cosa, ¿eh? Que nadie se excite xD


----------



## univac (19 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sería usted igualmente bienvenido. No creo en meigas, sólo en clacas.



Pues yo si le acompaño con 400 acciones, a ver que tal.


----------



## univac (19 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ese Carrefour guapo...
> 
> Claca, vamos a tener que hablar de negocios y empezar a cobrar por gráficos. A mí me sabe mal abusar, pero tengo tantos que querría que me hicieras... Es un nicho de negocio cojonudo. Crear una web de estudios de AT a petición. Trabajar de 9 a 17h haciendo gráficos, a X euros cada uno, comprometiéndote a tenerlo hecho en X minutos desde la solucitud.
> 
> Piénsalo que hi ha negoci.



Otra opcion es que abra una cuenta paypal para recibir donativos de los foreros que sacamos profits de sus analisis.


----------



## Yo2k1 (19 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Pues yo si le acompaño con 400 acciones, a ver que tal.



A cuanto has entrado?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Es que si sube a 9700 van a subir todos los valores...
> 
> Yo no compraría IAG a 1,86 como está ahora ni de coña...



pues ya le habrías ganado un 3%:abajo:


----------



## univac (19 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> A cuanto has entrado?



16.98

Ayer podria haber entrado mas abajo, pero siempre habra una mejor entrada y una mejor salida :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Otra opcion es que abra una cuenta paypal para recibir donativos de los foreros que sacamos profits de sus analisis.



Aparte. Pero no lo digo de broma, yo creo que una web de análisis técnico a petición podría tener futuro. Anda que no me dejo los cuernos yo buscando AT de diferentes empresas y al encontrarlo o son de hace 3 meses, 2 años, o no entiendo nada... Poder hacer el ingreso y al rato tener un AT con explicación ligera, para un montón de gente sería una forma DPM de maximizar la inversión.

1 análisis= 8 euros
10 análisis= 65
50= 300

Hablo desde el desconocimiento de cuánto le cuesta elaborar cada uno.... Con la oportuna publicidad en burbuja.info y dos webs más (precio de amigo claro), yo creo que se forra. Y yo como su socio capitalista


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Oct 2011)

Lo del paypal ya lo propuse hace poco para poder ir invitándole al menos a unas cañas, pero no ha dicho nada :ouch:



ghkghk dijo:


> 1 análisis= 8 euros
> 10 análisis= 65
> 50= 300
> 
> Hablo desde el desconocimiento de cuánto le cuesta elaborar cada uno....



Tampoco hay que dejar de lado que muchos de ellos se pueden reutilizar pues no es raro que se le pregunte por el mismo valor varias veces en un día (y en privado seguro que sería en un intervalo más corto) De hecho al ser esto un foro público no le preguntamos tanto, pero seguro que la mayoría "aprovechamos" 4 o 5 veces más gráficas de las que le pedimos. :fiufiu:


PD: Claca, le deseo sinceramente que se esté forrando en bolsa con sus conocimientos y que opte por mantener su pedagógica aportación como una manera de equilibrar su karma de _marvadoh ejpeculador_ )


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Nico, ese último post es un exquisito compendio de observaciones de alguien que empieza a ir más allá de lo estético y que mira directamente a los engranajes de la bestia. Me alegro mucho de leer esas reflexiones, porque auguran sin duda importantes progresos en tus análisis y operativas. 

Cada valor tienes sus tics y fobias, pero tampoco se nos puede olvidar que igualmente los tenemos nosotros. Con el tiempo terminamos detectado unos y otros para jugarlos a nuestro favor o simplemente para evitar daños innecesarios, y entonces advertimos que este es un juego individual en el cual puedes admirar a otros participantes, pero nunca tratar de emular sus fórmulas, pues aplicar las mismas recetas en medios distintos suele llevar al desastre. Cada uno uno debe estar orgulloso de los progresos realizados y de la forma en que subjetivamente nos acercamos a la bolsa, porque en este universo no existe una regla universal que asegure el éxito, de modo que, tanto si aplicamos fundamentales, como si programamos líneas y líneas de código para cazar los movimientos de los grandes o ensuciamos el gráfico con directrices en minutajes cortos, lo más importante es tener clara nuestra trayectoria y no abandonarla en un vano intento de alcanzar un espejismo. 

Buscar el céntimo en el SAN no tiene nada de malo y pienso que puedes felicitarte por esa evolución que día a día compartes en el foro.


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Os agradezco sinceramente las palabras, pero preferiría evitar este tipo de conversaciones de ahora en adelante. Este es un hilo de bolsa, bueno, ya me entendéis , y aquí todos aportamos lo que podemos y nos apetece. El día en que cualquiera de nosotros se canse, estará única y exclusivamente en la mano del usuario en cuestión replantear los términos en los que se define su relación con el foro. 

Así que, con el punto hijoputesco de siempre, mejor centremos el hilo en gráficos, reportes de la niña, llamadas de leoncios, informes de volumen, fotos de tías buenorras, insultos a Calopez e indicios varios de principios de alcoholismo... que son temas mucho más productivos y divertidos ;-)


----------



## Nico (19 Oct 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo Claca.

Supongo que lo que habrá atrapado a muchos a lo largo de la historia es este "misterio" de los patrones y las tendencias bajo las que, supuestamente, se moverían las bolsas y que darían, a quienes los descubren, una enorme ventaja en su operatoria.

Obviamente esto no existe y, sea a lo largo del día o de la semana los cambios siempre romperan los patrones o los resultados se alejarán de lo esperado.

Sin embargo hay dos enfoques donde a veces se logra un buen grado de precisión:

a) El largo plazo -tus gráficos, aunque expliquen el estado "actual" de un valor o un indice lo hacen desde una ventana "grande" ya que siempre trabajas con el gráfico a dos años como mínimo-.

b) El intradía donde, si tienes la suerte de "pescar" el algo con el que la maquinita del cuidador está trabajando y se trata de un día relativamente tranquilo te "regalan la manzanita".

Esta aproximación la consigues por la "alta matemática", la "AI" y la "lógica difusa" (dominios de Pollastre) o, en algunos casos, cuando le tomas el tiempo a las mañas de los grandes operadores en un valor.

Así como un incendio se puede detectar por infrarrojos desde un satélite (toda alta tecnología), también lo puede apreciar el que está cerca y ve el humo. 

La ventaja del que tienen la tecnología es que -quizás- puede aplicarla a muchos valores o indices diferentes en tanto que "estar cerca para oler el humo" implica muchas semanas o meses de _ver, observar, probar y sentir_.

Igual cuando quieren te regalan un "ojete-dolor-calor" para que no te malcries


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2011)

La UE prohibe la inversión en CDS al descubierto
María Mira - 19/10/2011 12:34h 
La Unión Europea ha alcanzado un acuerdo para prohibir la inversión en CDS (Credit default swaps, por sus siglas en inglés) al descubierto. Es decir, ahora sólo podrán contratar estos seguros de impago aquellos que tengan deuda de esos países en cartera.
El objetivo de la medida no es otro que frenar la inversión con criterios especulativos en unos productos que nacieron como para cubrirse frente al riesgo de impago de títulos de renta fija que ya hubieran sido comprados previamente, minimizando así el riesgo de los tenedores. La idea original fue que el poseedor de un bono pueda protegerse contra la eventualidad de una bancarrota o un impago. Sin embargo, cada vez son más los inversores, hedge funds en su mayoría que han recurrido a estos CDS para especular y no para cubrir ninguna posición. Y una subida del CDS suele traducirse en un encarecimiento en las condiciones de financiación del país en concreto.

El comisario europeo de Servicios Financieros, Michel Barnier, saludó "el acuerdo ambicioso que marca el fortalecimiento de la estabilidad financiera", alcanzado pocos días antes de la cumbre europea del 23 de octubre.

El Parlamento europeo había votado en julio prohibir los CDS al descubierto, debido a su alto nivel de especulación y su papel en las fuertes caídas de las Bolsas y en la crisis griega, pero aún faltaba el aval del Consejo.
Según informó la Unión Europea la medida entrará en vigor a partir del 1 de noviembre de 2012 para los nuevos contratos. Inicialmente, la prohibición, en principio temporal, se aplicará en los CDS de aquellos países que demuestren que su mercado de deuda está dañado. L os países que así lo consideren deberán dirigirse a ESMA (Autoridad Europea de Valores y Mercados, por sus siglas en inglés) quien decidirá en un plazo de 24 de horas si hace efectiva la prohibición sobre sus CDS o no. Este organismo también podrá imponer prohibiciones de ventas al descubierto en acciones en condiciones de volatilidad bursátil. 

De momento, y pese a que la medida se empezará a aplicar a partir del 1 de noviembre del año prósimo, parece que los inversores se están decantando por vender CDS de todos los países periféricos. Así, el de Portugal cae en 27 puntos básicos, hasta los 1.066, el de Irlanda, 20 puntos hasta 727, los de Italia retroceden hasta los 430 puntos y los de España, hasta los 363 puntos básicos.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (19 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Os agradezco sinceramente las palabras, pero preferiría evitar este tipo de conversaciones de ahora en adelante. Este es un hilo de bolsa, bueno, ya me entendéis , y aquí todos aportamos lo que podemos y nos apetece. El día en que cualquiera de nosotros se canse, estará única y exclusivamente en la mano del usuario en cuestión replantear los términos en los que se define su relación con el foro.
> 
> Así que, con el punto hijoputesco de siempre, mejor centremos el hilo en gráficos, reportes de la niña, llamadas de leoncios, informes de volumen, fotos de tías buenorras, insultos a Calopez e indicios varios de principios de alcoholismo... que son temas mucho más productivos y divertidos ;-)




.
SE te olvida lo importante: los coches de 50-400k€


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Sobre CARREFOUR, que veo que la gente se va incorporando al valor, que quede clara una cosa: se está especulando en contra de la tendencia de medio plazo y a muy corto las posibilidades de seguir con el recorte siguen elevadas. La zona 16,40-30 es muy importante y no debería abordarse con verticalidad, independientemnte de lo que hagan los índices y otras acciones. Por lo tanto, hay que situar un stop por debajo de esta zona y aplicarlo si es necesario.

En este punto tal vez sea más razonable esperar a que el mercado decida si va a seguir con el recorte o si se moverá nuevamente al alza, pues aunque entonces el beneficio hasta el objetivo se vea reducido, el factor de probabilidad estará decantado a nuestro favor.

Y dicho esto, el que esté dentro puede estar tranquilo con el stop, quiero decir que no es descabellado el planteamiento, ya que si no no lo hubiera comentado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Oct 2011)

Recibido Claca. Ya está bien de trollear el hilo, hablemos de cosas serias :rolleye:



Nico dijo:


> Así como un incendio se puede detectar por infrarrojos desde un satélite (toda alta tecnología), también lo puede apreciar el que está cerca y ve el humo.



Muy bueno, ahora entiendo esa sensación de "calor" cuando abro una posición


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2011)

Carrefour tiene todavía su peligro para los largos


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Carrefour tiene todavía su peligro para los largos



Los que se muevan en el muy corto plazo (que creo que son mayoría en este hilo) deben saber que la primera prueba de fuego la tiene en el entorno de los 17,20, es decir, que le queda ya nada.

Como pienso que muy probablemente tocará recortar a nivel general, es muy probable que CA recorte también, y a título personal, si sé que algo lo puedo comprar más barato, vendo y recompro o al menos hago una toma parcial de beneficios aligerando carga.


----------



## ser superior (19 Oct 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> aquí otro palurdo que normalmente lee y que no he podido resistir hacer una predicción: verde toda la mañana, bajada a media mañana, pero aguantara en verde cuando abran Wall street, que supongo que abrirá en rojo, y mi apuesta es que cierra plano o ligeramente en verde tras estar en rojo casi todo el día. En general bastante planas todas las bolsas.
> 
> Me he venido arriba... por donde paso a recoger mi owned (doble owned, por hacer predicciones basándome en lógicas muy simplistas).



De momento voy bien.


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

Escuchen a Claca, malditoh especuladoreh.... rara avis en los tiempos que corren; un tipo que teniendo habilidad en los mercados, renuncia a cobrar por sus servicios en aras de mantener su independencia y no deber nada a nadie, es algo digno de alabar.

Respect !



Claca dijo:


> Os agradezco sinceramente las palabras, pero preferiría evitar este tipo de conversaciones de ahora en adelante. Este es un hilo de bolsa, bueno, ya me entendéis , y aquí todos aportamos lo que podemos y nos apetece. El día en que cualquiera de nosotros se canse, estará única y exclusivamente en la mano del usuario en cuestión replantear los términos en los que se define su relación con el foro.
> 
> Así que, con el punto hijoputesco de siempre, mejor centremos el hilo en gráficos, reportes de la niña, llamadas de leoncios, informes de volumen, fotos de tías buenorras, insultos a Calopez e indicios varios de principios de alcoholismo... que son temas mucho más productivos y divertidos ;-)


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

Pues dejo de trollear, pero creo que lo de AT a petición da para negocio. No lo decía para ensalzar a nadie. Si quiero un masaje sé dónde llamar, si quiero que me arreglen una bujía también, incluso para que me traduzcan un texto al checo... Pero si quiero para dentro de 10 minutos un gráfico de Texaco me como los mocos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues dejo de trollear, pero creo que lo de AT a petición da para negocio. No lo decía para ensalzar a nadie. Si quiero un masaje sé dónde llamar, si quiero que me arreglen una bujía también, incluso para que me traduzcan un texto al checo... Pero si quiero para dentro de 10 minutos un gráfico de Texaco me como los mocos.



Puede ser interesante la idea...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Puede ser interesante la idea...



_Hoyga_, no desvirtúe el hilo, que ya hemos dicho de volver a los temas serios. Sin ir más lejos, mi corto en GAM ya me da para un BMW M3 como este:

 Bmw M3 en MercadoLibre


Spoiler


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2011)

Hay que vigilar a este

Morgan Stanley: NYSE:MS quotes & news - Google Finance


Morgan Stanley	

Morgan Stanley da resultados de +1,15$, más de lo esperado que eran +0,3$. ajustados son +1,14$.


----------



## lokeno100 (19 Oct 2011)

Creo que hoy se va a repartir guano del bueno.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2011)

Mulder thankea pero no postea. Será que con la cerveza le quiere dar al "quote" pero sin querer le da al "thanks"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

:XX: :XX: 

Estara en el avion con el loliphone, o sera lo que dice Ud.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues dejo de trollear, pero creo que lo de AT a petición da para negocio. No lo decía para ensalzar a nadie. Si quiero un masaje sé dónde llamar, si quiero que me arreglen una bujía también, incluso para que me traduzcan un texto al checo... Pero si quiero para dentro de 10 minutos un gráfico de Texaco me como los mocos.



Nos da pescado mientras nos enseña a pescar, esperemos que pronto sepamos pescar solos, yo al menos voy por ese camino.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> _Hoyga_, no desvirtúe el hilo, que ya hemos dicho de volver a los temas serios. Sin ir más lejos, mi corto en GAM ya me da para un BMW M3 como este:
> 
> Bmw M3 en MercadoLibre
> 
> ...




a mi tambien me encantan los coches del scalextric
Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/3386/dsc08282pm6.jpg


----------



## ghkghk (19 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Nos da pescado mientras nos enseña a pescar, esperemos que pronto sepamos pescar solos, yo al menos voy por ese camino.




Entonces ya tendré a dos a los que pedírselo...


----------



## The Hellion (19 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi tambien me encantan los coches del scalextric
> Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://img57.imageshack.us/img57/3386/dsc08282pm6.jpg



Estírense un poco, y cómprense uno de verdad

mercedes benz 560 SEL

Debe ser el coche de bertok del que no deja de hablar el Sr. Nico, aunque parece que lleva los colores de claca en la puerta :XX:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (19 Oct 2011)

No falla, cierro el corto y se desploma el precio ::


----------



## J-Z (19 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues ya le habrías ganado un 3%:abajo:



Pues ya sabes compra compra :XX:


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Votad en la encuesta, gacelillas:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Mañana saldrá el resultado.


----------



## J-Z (19 Oct 2011)

Bajista, pero como el 23 lanzarán sus botes humo peponeará hasta los 9500. easy.


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Votad en la encuesta, gacelillas:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Mañana saldrá el resultado.





bwuhu..

bwuhuhuhu....


bwuhuhuMUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!! ::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pues ya sabes compra compra :XX:



ya las tengo, pero caras..... 1.9 las mantengo hasta los 2


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> bwuhu..
> 
> bwuhuhuhu....
> 
> ...



Espero que esa risa sea de ejpeculador y no de programador malvado revienta encuestas ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Oct 2011)

He votado bajista.


----------



## ser superior (19 Oct 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> > aquí otro palurdo que normalmente lee y que no he podido resistir hacer una predicción: verde toda la mañana, bajada a media mañana, pero aguantara en verde cuando abran Wall street, que supongo que abrirá en rojo, y mi apuesta es que cierra plano o ligeramente en verde tras estar en rojo casi todo el día. En general bastante planas todas las bolsas.
> >
> > Me he venido arriba... por donde paso a recoger mi owned (doble owned, por hacer predicciones basándome en lógicas muy simplistas).
> 
> ...



Sigo bien, Dow Jones abrio en rojo.


----------



## loblesa (19 Oct 2011)

Claca... ¿cómo ves Erste Bank?
Gráfico de acciones de ERSTE GROUP BANK | EBS.VI Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas

Sin prisa ninguna, cuando tengas un ratico libre
Gracias por anticipado


----------



## J-Z (19 Oct 2011)

Entramos en mínimos del día. nos visita el oso 

PD: el banquito ese es un cuchillo cayendo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Oct 2011)

Yo después de un pipeo esta mañana 8820-8865, estoy largo en 8830 a ver si tiende a subir o sube a tender.


----------



## MariscosRecio (19 Oct 2011)

Buenas a tod@s!!

Bajista también he votado yo, creo que esto se desploma!

Me he bajado del mini en largo y entro en corto en Telecirco....


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Oct 2011)

no caemos pq USA no quiere, pero aqui se tiene unas ganas de caida q no pueden con el alma

como aqui alcanzamos cotas alcistas antes q los USA pues ahora a lateralizar hasta q ellos rompan resistencias o bajen

toy aburrido.....


----------



## mataresfacil (19 Oct 2011)

Me la suda que el mercado este alcista, bajista, o tumbista. Yo mientras el SAN se ponga a 6,50, que le den pol culo al IBEX ::


----------



## J-Z (19 Oct 2011)

Si está bajista va a llegar a 6,50 sí


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Oct 2011)

q nos hizo el SAN para tener todos ojitos para el? en lo bueno y lo malo

nunca os ha parecido el BBVA como el hermano q nadie hace caso? 

a ver si pasa algo pronto..... aunq el ibex anda algo alicaido vs alegria gUSAna


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Oct 2011)

No hay opción "Casa de locos"?

Así no hay quien vote con propiedad.


----------



## @@strom (19 Oct 2011)

Bonita rotura la de Intel, y esa es de las que van a tirar del Ndx arriba. 
No creo que tarde en romper máximos este índice.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Oct 2011)

Y encima hoy toca barbas...


----------



## MariscosRecio (19 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por razones morales, de maravilla.
> 
> Yo también tengo tendencia a ponerme corto en estos valores tan bajistas, el problema es que si se inicia un pequeña tendencia alcista, aunque sea en el corto plazo, puede que estos valores tan castigados reboten bastante...
> 
> Pero puede resultar bien, en principio debería ser bajista.




Gracias Mr Brightside

La verdad es que me he acojonado y he comprado a 4,37 habiendo vendido a 4.40 no me fio de la volatibidad del mercado, veo los indices y los valores muy locos. 

Pero como soy un amante del riesgo he vuelto a entrar con el ibex en largo


----------



## bertok (19 Oct 2011)

Que aburrimiento de sesión ....


----------



## ser superior (19 Oct 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> > > Iniciado por ser superior
> > > aquí otro palurdo que normalmente lee y que no he podido resistir hacer una predicción: verde toda la mañana, bajada a media mañana, pero aguantara en verde cuando abran Wall street, que supongo que abrirá en rojo, y mi apuesta es que cierra plano o ligeramente en verde tras estar en rojo casi todo el día. En general bastante planas todas las bolsas.
> > >
> > > Me he venido arriba... por donde paso a recoger mi owned (doble owned, por hacer predicciones basándome en lógicas muy simplistas).
> ...



bueno, aun no han cerrado, pero ya me apunto el tanto. Auto palmadita en la espalda y tan contento. :rolleye:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2011)

Atención a la robasta...


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Oct 2011)

Fuera 8860.


----------



## Chotorunner (19 Oct 2011)

mi profecía: la torta, del 22 al 23...Fecha más próxima, LUNES SIGUIENTE, LUNES *NEGRO*


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Oct 2011)

Chotorunner dijo:


> mi profecía: la torta, del 22 al 23...Fecha más próxima, LUNES SIGUIENTE, LUNES *NEGRO*


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


>



+1

aunque personalmente, prefiero al MíXtico Robotecnik


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Que aburrimiento de sesión ....



No te olvides de hacernos tu resumen porfa.

Cada vez que resumís cada uno lo que ha visto mi enano cerebro se expande.


----------



## faraico (19 Oct 2011)

Hola amigos, 

Hace mucho que no participo en el hilo como me gustaría, pero sí suelo leer.

Aprovecho para comentar por aquí que me enviaron los de igmarkets un mail con posibilidad de inscribirse en un curso de CFD que dan en varias ciudades.

Yo no sé si podré ir, no estoy apuntado, pero aprovecho para decir por aquí que si alguien está interesado me lo diga y le envío el mail con enlace para apuntarse.

Por lo demás pues con mis SAN y TEF sigo....las cuales las muy cabrones están al mismo precio que las compré hace un par de meses::

Esperando al dividendo, eso sí...

Y con la caña de pescar preparada por si hay algo de guano, si no, pues a dejar la cartera como está (50% cartera a precios actuales en SAN y TEF) más luego algunos chicharros especulativos.

Mucha suerte a todos

Saludos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes, aqui ando mas liado que la pata un romano. Parece que se han puesto de acuerdo en buscar problemas todo el mundo, en fin, que poco tiempo tengo para los mercadohsss malvados. Mucho curro, pero pocos coches se venden, evolucionamos a peor.

Dejo otra adivinanza, ya saben a que corresponde el grafico y que pasara en el futuro.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## The Hellion (19 Oct 2011)

Como ya está bien de tanta acción, que parece esto un hilo sobre bolsa, y creo que hay por aquí algún aficionado a los relojes, ¿qué os parece un TAG Heuer Monaco Vintage por 2100 euros? Segunda mano, claro, pero estado impecable.

Es una edición limitada (bueno, 4000 unidades, que son unos cachondos sacando "ediciones limitadas") de 2007, para conmemorar el 75 aniversario de Mr. McQueen.


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Como ya está bien de tanta acción, que parece esto un hilo sobre bolsa, y creo que hay por aquí algún aficionado a los relojes, ¿qué os parece un TAG Heuer Monaco Vintage por 2100 euros? Segunda mano, claro, pero estado impecable.
> 
> Es una edición limitada (bueno, 4000 unidades, que son unos cachondos sacando "ediciones limitadas") de 2007, para conmemorar el 75 aniversario de Mr. McQueen.



No está mal aunque para estética retro prefiero este...









o este...









Mejor aún....








El problema que vas a tener en ese modelo mítico es que circulan muchos fakes, copias totales y otros con marca chinorri calcados. Busca por internete


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> +1
> 
> aunque personalmente, prefiero al MíXtico Robotecnik




Hombreee... es que, a dónde va Ud. a parar. El Malvado Robotnik es un adversario formidable ::


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2011)

Y mírate este vídeo..y te compras el tag fijo.... 


Steve Mc Queen v/s Lewis Hamilton | TAG Heuer Monaco LS - YouTube


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

Ay, las ediciones limitadas de Tag Heuer, a la altura de sus continuos cambios de catalogo, esos sacan relojes como algunas famosas novio.

La marca la tengo cruzada, y mas, pero este seria uno de los modelos que mas me llaman la atencion, esi si en los precios se pasan 4 pueblos. Me gusta mucho mas el zenith que ha puesto el señor FranR pero sobre gustos no hay nada que decir. Mira con cuidado esos segunda mano, desconfia del vendedor, y llevalo a un co para que te lo miren y repasen si fuera necesario. 

Bonito cronometro. En relojes soy peor que en coches, aun mas acerrimo con determinada marca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombreee... es que, a dónde va Ud. a parar. El Malvado Robotnik es un adversario formidable ::




Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Página 20 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

Por aqui no se pasa, pero por alli lleva unos dias que hasta se aplaude a si mismo.


----------



## FranR (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ay, las ediciones limitadas de Tag Heuer, a la altura de sus continuos cambios de catalogo, esos sacan relojes como algunas famosas novio.
> 
> La marca la tengo cruzada, y mas, pero este seria uno de los modelos que mas me llaman la atencion, esi si en los precios se pasan 4 pueblos. Me gusta mucho mas el zenith que ha puesto el señor FranR pero sobre gustos no hay nada que decir. Mira con cuidado esos segunda mano, desconfia del vendedor, y llevalo a un co para que te lo miren y repasen si fuera necesario.
> 
> Bonito cronometro. En relojes soy peor que en coches, aun mas acerrimo con determinada marca.



Que se asome al foro Relojes especiales y seguro que encuentras algo de segunda mano y con más confianza.
La forero Ducati podrá ayudarlo.

P.D. no me extraña que le guste el Zenith...pero son 7500...el resto se mueve entre 1200 y 2500


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

El bueno de Mcqueen cuando le pagaban llevaba ese Tag, cuando no le pagaban llevaba el que llevaba, y aqui lo dejo, que para relojes hay otros foros.

Señor Pollastre como le va ese cristal?


----------



## faraico (19 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Como ya está bien de tanta acción, que parece esto un hilo sobre bolsa, y creo que hay por aquí algún aficionado a los relojes, ¿qué os parece un TAG Heuer Monaco Vintage por 2100 euros? Segunda mano, claro, pero estado impecable.
> 
> Es una edición limitada (bueno, 4000 unidades, que son unos cachondos sacando "ediciones limitadas") de 2007, para conmemorar el 75 aniversario de Mr. McQueen.



Desconozco si es buen precio o no.

Los pelucos son muy personales. A mi personalmente ese no me gusta. Pero es cuestión de probártelo, y si a tí te sienta bien, adelante.

Y si aceptas un consejo, hazte con un Submariner.


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes, aqui ando mas liado que la pata un romano. Parece que se han puesto de acuerdo en buscar problemas todo el mundo, en fin, que poco tiempo tengo para los mercadohsss malvados. Mucho curro, pero pocos coches se venden, evolucionamos a peor.
> 
> Dejo otra adivinanza, ya saben a que corresponde el grafico y que pasara en el futuro.
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-120.html#post5123450

Pienso que en unas semanas es muy probable que veamos al DAX en niveles cercanos a los 6.300. En esos gráficos se ve claramente la zona que los índices tenderían a alcanzar tras este suelo en septiembre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

Señor Faraico es usted un tio inteligente, con buen gusto y conocimientos.

Tiene un bmw, aconseja un submariner, le gustan los buenos vinos y sobre todo postea en este hilo. 
En el debe sus acciones en san, pero eso se le perdona, hay gente que gusta de ir a consejos de administracion.


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2011)

Qué atascadillo está todo, no?. Las cíclicas usanas un poco jodidillas pero no es mucho para lo que acostumbran ... y el SP tonteando en 1220-1230.
A ver si llega la última hora, especialmente los últimos 20 minutos, y se anima ...


----------



## faraico (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Faraico es usted un tio inteligente, con buen gusto y conocimientos.
> 
> Tiene un bmw, aconseja un submariner, le gustan los buenos vinos y sobre todo postea en este hilo.
> En el debe sus acciones en san, pero eso se le perdona, hay gente que gusta de ir a consejos de administracion.



Nada, me dijeron una vez que hay que llevar el reloj suizo, el coche alemán, los trajes italianos, los zapatos ingleses...y las acciones del SAN....y no sé por qué hice casoienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Faraico es usted un tio inteligente, con buen gusto y conocimientos.
> 
> Tiene un bmw, aconseja un submariner, le gustan los buenos vinos y sobre todo postea en este hilo.
> _*En el debe sus acciones en san*_, pero eso se le perdona, hay gente que gusta de ir a consejos de administracion.



Cuidado, chinito, que en este hilo somos muchos inversoreh del SAN... vaya preparando coches para todos, que se los vamos a quitar de las manos con las plusvalías.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Oct 2011)

estan desplomandose los gUSAnos y aqui hablando de relojes.............. mamma mia....... 

esta puede ser la buena si el barbas no viene a tocarnos las balls ::


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2011)

Como se nota que el DAX está en un punto importante. Si pierde la cota en la que ahora se mueve, debajo hay un "gap" de sobre unos 100 puntos ...


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> Claca... ¿cómo ves Erste Bank?
> Gráfico de acciones de ERSTE GROUP BANK | EBS.VI Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas
> 
> Sin prisa ninguna, cuando tengas un ratico libre
> Gracias por anticipado



No lo encuentro en mi plataforma, no al menos con una serie histórica que permita echarle una ojeada como es debido. Afortunadamente, tirando del yahoo y viendo lo poco que puedo ver en el proreal, se ve claramente como el nivel 21,30 ha supuesto un punto de inflexión en el precio dejando una legión de pillados en compras por encima. 

Por lo demás, a pesar de que hace algunas semanas la mayoría de acciones lograron consolidar un suelo, este valor únicamente ha desacelerado la caída, pero sigue marcando nuevos mínimos. Sin duda algún día rebotará, pero no es un precio para pensar en compras:







21,30 claves para el medio plazo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuidado, chinito, que en este hilo somos muchos inversoreh del SAN... vaya preparando coches para todos, que se los vamos a quitar de las manos con las plusvalías.




Yo fui uno de ellos, pero a mi las quejas no me llegaban ni en un dina2, asi que lo deje estar. Preparo preparo, que estoy mu mal en ventas. Cagoenlaostia que me pongo mañana mismo a subir el san, eh, que no saben como me las gasto :XX: :XX:


----------



## The Hellion (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenas tardes, aqui ando mas liado que la pata un romano. Parece que se han puesto de acuerdo en buscar problemas todo el mundo, en fin, que poco tiempo tengo para los mercadohsss malvados. Mucho curro, pero pocos coches se venden, evolucionamos a peor.
> 
> Dejo otra adivinanza, ya saben a que corresponde el grafico y que pasara en el futuro.
> 
> ...



Pero ¿cómo quiere vender, si van los compradores de flotas a quitárselos de las manos y no les dan ni los buenos días? :XX:


> Hace unos días entré a un concesionario BMW, y no me dijo hola ni la chica de recepción. Estuve 15 minutos mirando algunos modelos, y nadie se dirigió a mí. Está claro, este tema, no va con BMW.
> 
> En la empresa soy el encargado de negociar la compra de los coches. Y a más de un listillo, tras comprar en otro sitio, le he pasado un mail con las facturas de coches de 42K, 59K, 68K...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (19 Oct 2011)

Ese problema no lo tengo yo, aqui cuando entra un cliente, se tiran al cuello, pero al cuello cuello a robarle, ya que como no venden un jodio coche, tienen que robar pa comer. Y como comprar no iban a comprar de todos modos, pues yo tranquilo aqui en burbuja.

Benditos dias aquellos, que los comerciales no atendian cuando no les apetecia. Ahora se acordaran, seguro.


----------



## J-Z (19 Oct 2011)

Leer a lo beach boys: GUANO IN USA.

Preveo cuantiosas ganancias virtuales de mis cortos piramidados  creo que pondré alguno más de confirmarse a cierre yanki.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Oct 2011)

Latest European (Fake?) News: EFSF Talks Have Stalled | ZeroHedge

viene el recorte


----------



## MariscosRecio (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hacia el 1r objetivo alcista, el místico 10700 - Página 20 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> Por aqui no se pasa, pero por alli lleva unos dias que hasta se aplaude a si mismo.



Madre mía que tío! he leído un poco de su hilo y es para flipar en colores!

Es el Rastani Español en versión optimista o algo así....


----------



## Janus (19 Oct 2011)

Bueno ya hay hilo de vuelta .... Qué sucedió?

Mientras poco que tradear al menos en DAX y SP ya que llevan en un rango muy estrecho durante dos horas. En la última media hora, un par de latigazos de ida y vuelta que tampoco era fácil cogerlos y no tenían mucho que ofrecer. Curiosa la apatía de los índices en el cierre de la sesión!!!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese problema no lo tengo yo, aqui cuando entra un cliente, se tiran al cuello, pero al cuello cuello a robarle, ya que como no venden un jodio coche, tienen que robar pa comer. Y como comprar no iban a comprar de todos modos, pues yo tranquilo aqui en burbuja.
> 
> Benditos dias aquellos, que los comerciales no atendian cuando no les apetecia. Ahora se acordaran, seguro.



¿Tienes un concesionario de BMW?


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Tienes un concesionario de BMW?



Digamos que el concesionario le tiene a él


----------



## J-Z (19 Oct 2011)

Abramos debate:

Mercedes >>>>> Audi >>>>> BMW


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2011)

a ver si alguna mente lúcida capta el sutil símil, entre el video y cuando un oso-robot-electrónico postea por este nuestro hilo

[YOUTUBE]Mocito feliz con Manolo Kabezabolo - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:

no pregunten cómo he conseguido el enlace :o


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre como le va ese cristal?




Aguanta, aguanta como El Álamo :fiufiu:


Le gustaría la escena de ayer tarde/noche. Estuve trasteando con unos equipos y era la primera vez que me quedaba por la tarde en la oficina nueva (ya sabe Ud. que yo no trabajo por la tarde).

Entonces se produjo un mágico momento chinesco de esos que a Ud. le gustan, estilo Corín Tellado :: : se estaba poniendo el sol y tal, y sentado en el sillón de la "estación de combate" reparé por primera vez en que por la cristalera enorme de justo al lado se veía directamente el crepúsculo avanzando hacia la noche (los cristales son completos, desde el suelo hasta el techo, no hay muro). 

Al mismo tiempo, muy abajo se veía la avenida con las dos hileras de luces rojas y blancas de los coches circulando en ambos sentidos, conducidos por gacelas, institucionales, hienas... cada uno de ellos dirigiéndose a lugares importantes para sus vidas, ponderando sus propios asuntos, ajenos todos a mi escrutinio y mis consideraciones. 

La tranquilidad era absoluta. Paz, sosiego, reflexión sobre la vida que nos ha tocado enfrentar. Afuera, la noche reclamaba inexorablemente su tributo sobre los últimos retazos de claridad aún visibles 

Oh, recuerdeme que tengo que instalar un _vinador _en la oficina para este tipo de momentos bolso...


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Oct 2011)

Q poetico el ejpeculador


----------



## pollastre (19 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Q poetico el ejpeculador



:: Es lo que tiene llevar años trabajando solo. Que te vuelves tó enloquecío ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aguanta, aguanta como El Álamo :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Le gustaría la escena de ayer tarde/noche. Estuve trasteando con unos equipos y era la primera vez que me quedaba por la tarde en la oficina nueva (ya sabe Ud. que yo no trabajo por la tarde).
> ...


----------



## Yo2k1 (19 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Abramos debate:
> 
> Mercedes >>>>> Audi >>>>> BMW



Mercedes SLK-BMW z4-Audi Quattro(este ultimo por poner alguno)


----------



## R3v3nANT (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, recuerdeme que tengo que instalar un _vinador _en la oficina para este tipo de momentos bolso...



Ya podría usted convidarnos a una sesión de cata, ¿cuándo ha dicho que es la inauguración?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno ya hay hilo de vuelta .... Qué sucedió?
> 
> Mientras poco que tradear al menos en DAX y SP ya que llevan en un rango muy estrecho durante dos horas. En la última media hora, un par de latigazos de ida y vuelta que tampoco era fácil cogerlos y no tenían mucho que ofrecer. Curiosa la apatía de los índices en el cierre de la sesión!!!



YA sabe usted que cuando Calopez actualiza su base de datos de pelis gua...neras ocurre esto.

Respecto al SP, [mode ya es ahora que nos dance el oso guanoso on]







Si suponemos que se está formando un hch o doble techo, por técnico [bwwaaabwaahahaha] el objetivo serían los 114x (por ahi hay algunas resistencias que funcionaron en el pasado). He pintado también las proyecciones fibo. Ültimamente me han estado funcionando bien, lo que me hace pensar que los 1190 los van a tocar. Si los rompe se activaría la figura de doble techo. Si posterior pullback pues hch. (please corregidme si veis que meto la pata).

Saludos y suerte mañana!


----------



## tarrito (19 Oct 2011)

de esto al corralito hay poco trecho
ya no saben qué hacer para que el personal no retire su dinero del banco
::

Vídeo: Un cajero automático de Llodio expende billetes... y una víbora - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Masterflash (19 Oct 2011)

Yo de bolsa no tengo ni idea pero de coches . . . 
He tenido mercedes (AMG), Audi (RS) y BMW (M)
Uno, el AMG (E55 estate) era un sofa con un motor del copón, pero blandito de colchón
El otro, RS6, imagen, cohete y un montón de problemas
Y el M, ayyy el M, madre mia del amor hermoso, que cosa.
El problema es que, en mi país, ahora los BMW's de mas de 7 años son la cosa mas quilla que existe.
En fin, ahora por necesidades del guión estoy en una fantástica Multivan 180CV DSG 4Motion que no seria exactamente un coche.
Tiempos aquellos


----------



## faraico (19 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Abramos debate:
> 
> Mercedes >>>>> Audi >>>>> BMW



Por mi experiencia, corta a mis 31 años, pero llevando estos trastos en viajes largos, pudiéndolos toquetear y exprimir bien....algunos de ellos para uso diario, otros que aún no siendo míos, los he cogido en viajes concretos o fines de semana para llevar a alguna chati:Baile:


BMW's: E30 (316), E46 (318i) propios y E93 (325i) y E87 (120d) con derecho a roce:XX:. Los dos primeros cumplen, coches que son para toda la vida...pocos problemas (alguno si que ha habido) y acabados como nuevos tras pasar los años...El 325i (218cv) es una pasada. En todos los sentidos. El serie 1 coupe no lo he podido coger mucho, es de mi hermano y no quiero "trastearlo".

AUDI: A3 anterior generación 140cv diesel y A6 anterior generación de 220cv gasolina. Bonitos, van bien, problemas también han tenido....peeeero...son para lo que son...por ejemplo, el A3 no me da seguridad yendo a 200km/h (Que nadie se escandalice, siempre en circuito:bla y el A6 es una jodida barca. El A3 y el 318i son del mismo año, uno "nuevo" por dentro tras 6 años...el A3 de pena.



En los BMW o Mercedes pisas a fondo el pedal de freno y la verdad se quedan clavados. El A3 parecía que quería poner el culo delante, frenando en línea recta...me decían que era normal y tal....por los sistemas electrónicos, peeero....no me convenció.

Mercedes: SLK 200K...creo recordar que eran 170cv aprox. Muy bien. Cero problemas. Me pareció que BMW tenía mejor frenada, pero imagino será sensación. Paso por curva buenísimo. Acabados no os puedo decir porque le tuvimos 3 años y le largamos.


En mi opinión, cada uno debe saber qué es lo que quiere. A partir de ahí elegir el modelo que más se adapte a sus necesidades y no empecinarse con tal marca porque el vecino se ha comprado uno igual.

Así pasa, ahora todo el mundo todoterrenos....cuando antes...."no, no....si yo no voy al campo..." 

saludos


----------



## Silenciosa (19 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aguanta, aguanta como El Álamo :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Le gustaría la escena de ayer tarde/noche. Estuve trasteando con unos equipos y era la primera vez que me quedaba por la tarde en la oficina nueva (ya sabe Ud. que yo no trabajo por la tarde).
> ...




Me voy a tomar la libertad de ponerle música a este momento

[YOUTUBE]LA BELLEZA Luis E. Aute - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (19 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> YA sabe usted que cuando Calopez actualiza su base de datos de pelis gua...neras ocurre esto.
> 
> Respecto al SP, [mode ya es ahora que nos dance el oso guanoso on]
> 
> ...



Buenísimo este gráfico, de los que dan dinero :Aplauso:

Hasta se pueden ver divergencias en los indicadores.

PD: Sólo un apunte, con pull o no, eso sería un doble techo. El pull únicamente es un movimiento de confirmación, que de hecho puede aparecer en cualquier movimiento tras la pérdida o superación de un nivel relevante, ya sea una figura o hasta una 'simple' directriz.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy a tomar la libertad de ponerle música a este momento
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LA BELLEZA Luis E. Aute - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



Por cierto
He estudiado aproximadamente lo que vale ACCIONA en libros y sale sobre 90 euros cotizando a 69,en el caso de Tecnicas no me ha gustado nada de nada,vale 9 y cotiza por 26
Eso si,se ve una empresa mas puntera y avanzada que ACCIONA
PERO ES MUY PEQUEÑA vale sobre 400 mill en libros y acciona 6000 mill

Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Aunque me haya comprado un VAG me gusta más Mercedes y, sobretodo, BMW.

El Tag Monaco es increible. Rolex me aburre y Omega, aunque tengo el Speedmaster, también. Mi próximo reloj será un Sinn.

En coches soy de marcas, en relojes de modelos.

Me cago en Emery y en el disgusto que me han dado. 

Id con Dios.


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Oct 2011)

La historia se repite. Hace 32 años ya se manifestaron en Wall Street para recordar el 50 aniversario del crack del 29.

[YOUTUBE]ODCvbn_hUDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2011)

Wanos días, adoro este olor por las mañanas.

Entrada prevista entre 8600-8650, cargadito esperando la vuelta a los 9XXX.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Spoiler






Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Tienes un concesionario de BMW?



Trabajo para la empresa dueña del concesionario. A falta de dinero para ser socio, los camele con conocimientos :XX:


j-z dijo:


> Abramos debate:
> 
> Mercedes >>>>> Audi >>>>> BMW



Suspendido.



Masterflash dijo:


> Yo de bolsa no tengo ni idea pero de coches . . .
> He tenido mercedes (AMG), Audi (RS) y BMW (M)
> Uno, el AMG (E55 estate) era un sofa con un motor del copón, pero blandito de colchón
> El otro, RS6, imagen, cohete y un montón de problemas
> ...



Un hombre que sabe, escuchenle. :Aplauso:


ghkghk dijo:


> Aunque me haya comprado un VAG me gusta más Mercedes y, sobretodo, BMW.
> 
> El Tag Monaco es increible. Rolex me aburre y Omega, aunque tengo el Speedmaster, también. Mi próximo reloj será un Sinn.
> 
> ...



Con Dios voy, conduzco un BMW, llevo un 16610 y soy del equipo que gana la ultima champions, :XX::XX:



Buenos y guanos dias, 

con el rumor del fondo apalancado pepon, con el desmentido guano, vaya telita con las bolsas ultimamente, hoy sigo con mas faena que que el cristal del señor Pollastre, que les vaya bien en los mercados.


----------



## ser superior (20 Oct 2011)

mi sentido arácnido me dice que hoy toca guano, me sorprendería lo contrario.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Oct 2011)

Buenos días y buena suerte.


----------



## univac (20 Oct 2011)

Un cortito a telecirco, por eso de compensar las miguitas que pierde carrefour en el dia guanero. 

Va por ti guapisima


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

Dios, quite ese engendro de mi vista.


----------



## bluebeetle (20 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Cielo santo, que imagen tan espeluznante para comenzar el día. 

Aunque es coherente con un arranque guanero )


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Oct 2011)

Cortos a Telecirco: no sólo muchas veces una buena inversión, sino también una de las inversiones más éticamente responsables.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Un cortito a telecirco, por eso de compensar las miguitas que pierde carrefour en el dia guanero.
> 
> Va por ti guapisima
> 
> ...






Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Cortos a Telecirco: no sólo muchas veces una buena inversión, sino también una de las inversiones más éticamente responsables.





Spoiler












Dios os bendiga....


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2011)

Univac, me debes el desayuno que he evacuado.

¿Cómo pones eso?


----------



## univac (20 Oct 2011)

Sois todos unos aguafiestas, habeis asustado al bicho y ahora no esta guaneando en condiciones. Que por cierto, el bicho no es la primera vez que aparece en el hilo, pero las collejas solo me las he llevado yo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

¿Quien era el que había estado mirando acciona en los libros, comentando que su valor en ellos era 80 y pico euros por accion...Ha borrado el mensaje? Es que no lo encuentro. ::

En este hilo uno debe comerse sus owneds si se da el caso. Nu semos niñas de pollastre ni marvadoh MM,_ el resto_ :fiufiu: nos equivocamos. Asi que da la cara mardito roedó


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Más owneds que me he comido yo... Pero ahora mirad nuestra Carrefours...


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Quien era el que había estado mirando acciona en los libros, comentando que su valor en ellos era 80 y pico euros por accion...Ha borrado el mensaje? Es que no lo encuentro. ::
> 
> En este hilo uno debe comerse sus owneds si se da el caso. Nu semos niñas de pollastre ni marvadoh MM,_ el resto_ :fiufiu: nos equivocamos. Asi que da la cara mardito roedó



¡Ha sido VOTIN! (Mode acusica ON)

Pero no ha borrado el mensaje, está en la página anterior.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto
> He estudiado aproximadamente lo que vale ACCIONA en libros y sale sobre 90 euros cotizando a 69,en el caso de Tecnicas no me ha gustado nada de nada,vale 9 y cotiza por 26
> Eso si,se ve una empresa mas puntera y avanzada que ACCIONA
> PERO ES MUY PEQUEÑA vale sobre 400 mill en libros y acciona 6000 mill
> ...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Quien era el que había estado mirando acciona en los libros, comentando que su valor en ellos era 80 y pico euros por accion...Ha borrado el mensaje? Es que no lo encuentro. ::
> 
> En este hilo uno debe comerse sus owneds si se da el caso. Nu semos niñas de pollastre ni marvadoh MM,_ el resto_ :fiufiu: nos equivocamos. Asi que da la cara mardito roedó



Ahí tienes el mensaje.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

:: :: :: ::

Mis disculpas.

Creí que fué mas temprano.

Disculpas de nuevo

edito: viendo los datos fundamentales de Técnicas Rehundidas y de Inacciona

Lo que veo es lo siguiente:










Una tiene muuucha pasta en caja y ese dinero ha sabido ir invirtiéndolo en los últimos años.

La otra debe hasta los implantes de la secretaria y no sabe muy bien como va a pagarlos, amén que ha tenido que vender algo para disminuir la deuda entre 2008 y 2009.

Para finalizar. Los gráficos han descontado en ambos casos lo que aparecerá en los libros el año que viene! ::


----------



## pollastre (20 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Ha sido VOTIN! (Mode acusica ON)
> 
> Pero no ha borrado el mensaje, está en la página anterior.




Cazado in fraganti por Pecata Minuta, nuestra cazarrecompensas particular de HVEI35... propongo una colecta para comprarle "herramientas" a Pecata, de cara a facilitarle su trabajo de control, supervisión y - llegado el caso - "erradicación" de posts no afectos al régimen ::::

Como primera compra, sugiero un Interceptor V8 :


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Stop por el aire en Carrefour. Más 640.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cazado in fraganti por Pecata Minuta, nuestra cazarrecompensas particular de HVEI35... propongo una colecta para comprarle "herramientas" a Pecata, de cara a facilitarle su trabajo de control, supervisión y - llegado el caso - "erradicación" de posts no afectos al régimen ::::
> 
> Como primera compra, sugiero un Interceptor V8 :



.
VD. se quedó anoche viendo La muerte tenía un precio, y ha soñado con cazarrecompensas. Eso era una profesión de riesgo, y no el trading. 

Necesario 100% de aciertos para seguir en el juego.

Ese Interceptor tiene mejor ángulo de salida que la mayoría de TT que venden actualmente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2011)

Largo 8715


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Oct 2011)

Tras dos días mareando la perdiz, largo en GAS NATURAL (13,01€).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cazado in fraganti por Pecata Minuta, nuestra cazarrecompensas particular de HVEI35... propongo una colecta para comprarle "herramientas" a Pecata, de cara a facilitarle su trabajo de control, supervisión y - llegado el caso - "erradicación" de posts no afectos al régimen ::::
> 
> Como primera compra, sugiero un Interceptor V8 :



Tiene usted un gusto algo bizarro. Pero ya que sugiere ese vehículo se olvida que pecatita debe llevar su asiento homologado por Max Rockatansky










ponzi dijo:


> Estoy pensando ponerme largo o en gas natural o endesa o tecnicas reunidas??alguna recomendación




Busque en los mensajes del Sr. Claca, seguro que ha leído las entrañas de esos pescados.


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2011)

Estoy pensando ponerme largo o en gas natural o endesa o tecnicas reunidas??alguna recomendación


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2011)

¿Sabeis alguna pagina donde pueda sacar las cuentas anuales completas en español y que no vengan en pdf como en la cnmv para poder pasar las cifras a excel? Yo uso businessweek pero queria alguna en español que no fuese el economista que viene muy resumido


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tiene usted un gusto algo bizarro. Pero ya que sugiere ese vehículo se olvida que pecatita debe llevar su asiento homologado por Max Rockatansky



Ja ja ja, me he imaginado a mi niña ahí subida y me he atragantado con el café de la carcajada que he echado. Sublime.


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy pensando ponerme largo o en gas natural o endesa o tecnicas reunidas??alguna recomendación



TR no es un valor muy querido en el hilo, bueno sí, pero para cortos.

Entre Endesa y Gas Natural, prefiero Gas. Siendo objetivos, Gas ahora mismo esta subiendo apoyándose en la parte baja de un canal alcista. De Endesa no he mirado su situación.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

Pasa, Pepón, pasa y ponte cómodo. ¿Has venido a quedarte?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

WTF

_Quiere prohibir que se publiquen los informes sobre los países de la Unión Europea_
Bruselas prepara medidas radicales para neutralizar a las agencias de rating


----------



## bluebeetle (20 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 8715



Muy bueno,:Aplauso:


ahora parece que se menea un poco, pero llevábamos una mañana bastante rollete


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Largo 8715



Fuera 8800.

Voy al super a gastar las plusvis


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> TR no es un valor muy querido en el hilo, bueno sí, pero para cortos.
> 
> Entre Endesa y Gas Natural, prefiero Gas. Siendo objetivos, Gas ahora mismo esta subiendo apoyándose en la parte baja de un canal alcista. De Endesa no he mirado su situación.



Gracias por la recomendación. Se me da mejor ver las cuentas anuales que los gráficos, ya he visto que claca en cuestión de gráficos lo clava.


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

Señores Nico y Optimista bien informado, 

Están llevando a cabo su operación hoy de rascar centimillos al SAN?

Qué SL se ponen?

Por ejemplo cómo operarían hoy?

Ha estado en 6,03 y como mucho ha llegado a 6,11.

Sería buena entrada a 6,05 ahora con SL en 5,94 y a esperar??

No lo haré porque no me gusta el mercado, lo veo más bajista que alcista, así que no quiero arriesgar, pero en adelante no descarto este tipo de operaciones.

saludos


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por la recomendación. Se me da mejor ver las cuentas anuales que los gráficos, ya he visto que claca en cuestión de gráficos lo clava.




A Claca le gusta el gráfico de GAS.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

2.000 Ferroviales y 2.000 GAS.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :: :: :: ::
> 
> Mis disculpas.
> 
> ...



¿de donde has sacado estas imagenes ? ¿estrategias de inversión?


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2011)

eso no es del economista??
A mi no me gustan porque no detallan las cuentas anuales como son presentadas en la cnmv, cogen solo lo que quieren. Los americanos son gente mas seria en ese aspecto. Yo lo miro en businessweek y estoy buscando alguna página que me de la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias consolidada y el balance ¿ conocéis alguna?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿de donde has sacado estas imagenes ? ¿estrategias de inversión?



Las puede encontrar en el economista :vomito:

Únase, sienta el poder del AT.....
Olvide lo que aprendió
el reverso tenebroso le espera


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2011)

que pongan que la rentabilidad por dividendo es un 513,30% cuando en realidad es un 5 y pico es poco serio, se comen las comas


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2011)

gas natural se va..hasta que precio estima claca que puede llegar??


----------



## vyk (20 Oct 2011)

Saludos a todos.

Vaya dos días soporíferos que llevamos...

Esto está parado, parado.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 2.000 Ferroviales y 2.000 GAS.



FER tiene un problema. Está en el techo del canal de medio plazo, y ya le están metiendo papelón. Sigue alcista, ha roto un lateral y ha confirmado con una fuerte figura de giro, pero le han metido un viaje de un 6% en dos sesiones. El riesgo es que como estas semanas siga sin avanzar demasiado, es muy probable que nos haga un techo y recorte hasta los 8,50:







No es de las que mejor están, ni de lejos, para aprovechar el hipotético movimiento al alza que debería venir.


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2011)

Holaaa... vengo sólo a comentar... ¿QUE MI*#DA ES ESTA?

Como ya sabeis yo voy corto, siempre, o casi. Estaba vendiendo EUR y por el toro lado SP... y me he levantado esta mañana la mar de contento... y ahora llego, miro... y se ha dejado 1000 euros por el camino sin que vea demasiado motivo para ello...


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> gas natural se va..hasta que precio estima claca que puede llegar??



1r objetivo en los 14,80, con un objetivo de largo plazo en los 15,50.

Ahora bien, a corto plazo, es de las que tiene papeletas para meter un susto.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Con Ferrovial no voy a tener piedad. A la que le pierda un 1% se va a la calle.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :: :: :: ::
> 
> Mis disculpas.
> 
> ...



Lo que tienes que hacer es buscar los balances de ambas sociedades que estan su pagina web,no es informacion que te dan,y calcular de cada una su patrimonio neto,dividir por el numero de acciones y ya esta!!!!!!
Lo unico que me mosqueo de acciona es que me parecio ver un fondo de comercio de 1000 millones de euros,lo cual es una burrada ,pero bueno.....

Ya te lo dije ,el valor de Tecnicas en bolsa es el triple de su valor en libros y el de acciona es inferior a su valor en libros( como un 30%)
Es simple contabilidad8:

Lo tienes en la columna que dice VALOR DE ACTIVOS POR NUMERO DE ACCIONES,no me habia fijado,en el 2012 le da a Tecnicas 9 y a Acciona 90
quiere decir que la accion de Tecnicas deberia ser 9 y el de acciona 90


----------



## ponzi (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> 1r objetivo en los 14,80, con un objetivo de largo plazo en los 15,50.
> 
> Ahora bien, a corto plazo, es de las que tiene papeletas para meter un susto.



Muchas gracias Sr Claca. Yo a gas la tengo ganas de tener en cartera a largo desde hace mucho. Tiene unas cuentas bastante decentillas lo que no me gusta la deuda tan abultada. ¿Que valor crees que puede dar una buena entrada pensando a largo plazo y sin tener demasiada prisa por entrar?


----------



## Manu_alcala (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> 1r objetivo en los 14,80, con un objetivo de largo plazo en los 15,50.
> 
> Ahora bien, a corto plazo, es de las que tiene papeletas para meter un susto.



La llevo siguiendo en tiempo real desde el martes, y cada vez que se mete por debajo del canal, aparecen compras a mercado. Es un buen indicio, no cabe duda, pero si el mercado baja por la perroflautada de turno, se saldrá del canal y perderemos esa referencia...


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es buscar los balances de ambas sociedades que estan su pagina web,no es informacion que te dan,y calcular de cada una su patrimonio neto,dividir por el numero de acciones y ya esta!!!!!!
> Lo unico que me mosqueo de acciona es que me parecio ver un fondo de comercio de 1000 millones de euros,lo cual es una burrada ,pero bueno.....
> 
> Ya te lo dije ,el valor de Tecnicas en bolsa es el triple de su valor en libros y el de acciona es inferior a su valor en libros( como un 30%)
> Es simple contabilidad8:





Valor en libros es un concepto... difuso cuando menos.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias Sr Claca. Yo a gas la tengo ganas de tener en cartera a largo desde hace mucho. Tiene unas cuentas bastante decentillas lo que no me gusta la deuda tan abultada. ¿*Que valor crees que puede dar una buena entrada pensando a largo plazo* y sin tener demasiada prisa por entrar?




Mañana a las 17:00h es el periodo más largo del que le va a hablar. Claca dame un thanks y ahórrate escribir.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Valor en libros es un concepto... difuso cuando menos.



De difuso nada,manipulable si
Para eso hay auditorias
Lo que es difuso es el valor de bolsa,en el caso de tecnicas tiene un BURBUJON de dos pares de cojones que le explotara cuando pierda un poco de carrerilla


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es buscar los balances de ambas sociedades que estan su pagina web,no es informacion que te dan,y calcular de cada una su patrimonio neto,dividir por el numero de acciones y ya esta!!!!!!
> Lo unico que me mosqueo de acciona es que me parecio ver un fondo de comercio de 1000 millones de euros,lo cual es una burrada ,pero bueno.....
> 
> Ya te lo dije ,el valor de Tecnicas en bolsa es el triple de su valor en libros y el de acciona es inferior a su valor en libros( como un 30%)
> ...



No querrás valorar igual a un estudio de ingeniería o un despacho de abogados que a una patrimonial ¿verdad? TRE va mucho más allá del valor de sus activos tangibles.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> La llevo siguiendo en tiempo real desde el martes, y cada vez que se mete por debajo del canal, aparecen compras a mercado. Es un buen indicio, no cabe duda, pero si el mercado baja por la perroflautada de turno, se saldrá del canal y perderemos esa referencia...



Correcto, y es muy probable que lo hagan para generar miedo y ventas. Los leoncios quieren subir solos.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Correcto, y es muy probable que lo hagan para generar miedo y ventas. Los leoncios quieren subir solos.




Pues cuando despeguen van a llevar un pasajero inesperado...


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Claca, ¿puedo usar tu gráfico de Ferrovial? Citando la fuente y el link, por supuesto.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Oct 2011)

.
PUFF, ayer tuve un día malo, malo, malo. Tres operaciones negativas (y no tuve más porque es mi límite autoimpuesto para un sólo día).

Y hoy tengo una abierta y lo estoy pasando fatal. Estos días creo que sería mejor quedarse mirando. 

(Ahora vendrá Pollastre y dirá que es una bellísima sesión algorítmica)


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No querrás valorar igual a un estudio de ingeniería o un despacho de abogados que a una patrimonial ¿verdad? TRE va mucho más allá del valor de sus activos tangibles.



Uhmmm
Bienes tangibles 450 millones......
Valor en bolsa 1500 millones.......

Alguien pegara un buen pelotazo

Es demasiada la diferencia,para los beneficios que genera anuales de 149 millones.......

Pienso que pasara algo
Es una empresa puntera, pero demasiado exito tan rapido no se puede mantener


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que tienes que hacer es buscar los balances de ambas sociedades que estan su pagina web,no es informacion que te dan,y calcular de cada una su patrimonio neto,dividir por el numero de acciones y ya esta!!!!!!
> Lo unico que me mosqueo de acciona es que me parecio ver un fondo de comercio de 1000 millones de euros,lo cual es una burrada ,pero bueno.....
> 
> Ya te lo dije ,el valor de Tecnicas en bolsa es el triple de su valor en libros y el de acciona es inferior a su valor en libros( como un 30%)
> ...



Yo lo hicieron los de factset por mi  y el resultado es parecido al que usted da, no?


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

ANA:







El futuro de este valor parece tenerlo el 61% fibo, que decidirá si vence un canal u otro.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo lo hicieron los de factset por mi  y el resultado es parecido al que usted da, no?



Si
Solo que realmente el de acciona deberia ser de 78 o algo asi si eliminamos el fondo de comercio de 1000 millones,que es solo "eter" contable


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, ¿puedo usar tu gráfico de Ferrovial? Citando la fuente y el link, por supuesto.



Sin problemas, aunque me gustaría saber por qué, por curiosidad.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Sin problemas, aunque me gustaría saber por qué, por curiosidad.




El la plataforma bolsera de Forocoches están bastante emocionados con el valor:

_
Originalmente Escrito por oscarteleco Ver Mensaje
Ha roto la resistencia de 9€ con volumen (ahora se convierte en soporte), no tiene resistencias relevantes hasta los 10.5€.
A principios de esta semana hizo un perfecto pullback a la zona de rotura (llegó a los 9.05€), y otra vez para arriba.
De hecho, a pesar de los bandazos que mete el el Ibex, Ferrovial se mantiene, por lo que es de esperar que cuando el Ibex tire hacia arriba, Ferrovial lo haga aún con más fuerza._

PLATAFORMA BOLSERA FC vol.V: "Se acerca el frío, pero nosotros seguimos de corto" - Página 53 - ForoCoches 

Y querría exponerles tu punto de vista, obviamente linkeando la fuente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si
> Solo que realmente el de acciona deberia ser de 78 o algo asi si eliminamos el fondo de comercio de 1000 millones,que es solo "eter" contable



Es una forma muy warrenbuffusta de ver las cosas. Como punto de vista no está mal. Lo que creo, y no soy muy ducho en ese tipo de análisis, es que es válido para comparar empresas del mismo sector, ya que no son del mismo tipo los activos de acciona (barcos, aeorgeneradores, maquinaria industrial) que los de TRE (ordenadores y oficinas ¿?). Por otro lado, ¿en esas valoraciones ha tenido usted en cuenta la deuda? ¿La rentabilidad por recursos propios? Todas esos datos se tienen en cuenta para el cálculo del precio de una acción.

Ejemplo tonto.
Me compro un ferrari F40. Tengo deuda de X € y el valor de los activos es de X-D € ya que se han depreciado. Por otro lado Fernando alonso tiene un seat panda, S M€ en el bolsillos y tunea su coche que da miedo. ¿por quien apostaría usted a largo plazo?


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

Para refrescar la memoria, GAS:







La estructura de este gráfico lleva ahí desde hace meses, como algunos recordaréis por gráficos anteriores. Mientras no se deshaga, ahí seguiremos, caminito a cumplir con el segundo. Primero a por el HCHi ;-)


----------



## pollastre (20 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> PUFF, ayer tuve un día malo, malo, malo. Tres operaciones negativas (y no tuve más porque es mi límite autoimpuesto para un sólo día).
> 
> Y hoy tengo una abierta y lo estoy pasando fatal. Estos días creo que sería mejor quedarse mirando.
> ...



Esto... es que... realmente ha sido muy bella ::




El mercado hoy no ha dejado de clavar proyecciones hechas a las 8 : 00am....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto... es que... realmente ha sido muy bella ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa imagen sin el themal-anal no vale nada ::


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es una forma muy warrenbuffusta de ver las cosas. Como punto de vista no está mal. Lo que creo, y no soy muy ducho en ese tipo de análisis, es que es válido para comparar empresas del mismo sector, ya que no son del mismo tipo los activos de acciona (barcos, aeorgeneradores, maquinaria industrial) que los de TRE (ordenadores y oficinas ¿?). Por otro lado, ¿en esas valoraciones ha tenido usted en cuenta la deuda? ¿La rentabilidad por recursos propios? Todas esos datos se tienen en cuenta para el cálculo del precio de una acción.
> 
> Ejemplo tonto.
> Me compro un ferrari F40. Tengo deuda de X € y el valor de los activos es de X-D € ya que se han depreciado. Por otro lado Fernando alonso tiene un seat panda, S M€ en el bolsillos y tunea su coche que da miedo. ¿por quien apostaría usted a largo plazo?



Me interesa que broker le ha dado esas fichas,son muy buenas
si puede usted pongame Iberdorla,telefonica,....gracias: el ibex 35 si puede ser)
Eso que usted dice esta todo descontado para calcular el valor por accion de Tecnicas,puede visitar su pagina web,para nada es un estudio de ingenieria,
es como acciona pero en pequeño y mucho mas interesante en sus proyectos


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto... es que... realmente ha sido muy bella ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
NO me cabía la menor duda. Ya nos vamos conociendo.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El la plataforma bolsera de Forocoches están bastante emocionados con el valor:
> 
> _
> Originalmente Escrito por oscarteleco Ver Mensaje
> ...



Independientemente de si me equivoco o no en el análisis, muy noble por tu parte intentar ilustrar a la gacelada, pero siendo de forocoches no sé si merecen tales atenciones ienso: Creo que allí también tienen el cipote de rigor, pero ni de coña alcanzan el sueldo medio de un forero de burbuja. Son carne de MAD-MAX tuneado; apuesto a que no tienen un puto latún en casa.

Cuelga el gráfico y ya que estás de vez en cuando podrías comentar cual es la opinión generalizada de los usuarios acerca del estado de los mercados, por eso del sentimiento contrario


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk....es usted un koala!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk, qué decepción... 13.000 mensajes en forocoches. El consejo de sabios del HVEI35 debe reunirse con urgencia. ¿Qué es eso que se huele en el aire? Ah, sí, una excomunión.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Independientemente de si me equivoco o no en el análisis, muy noble por tu parte intentar ilustrar a la gacelada, pero siendo de forocoches no sé si merecen tales atenciones ienso: Creo que allí también tienen el cipote de rigor, pero ni de coña alcanzan el sueldo medio de un forero de burbuja. Son carne de MAD-MAX tuneado; apuesto a que no tienen un puto latún en casa.
> 
> Cuelga el gráfico y ya que estás de vez en cuando podrías comentar cual es la opinión generalizada de los usuarios acerca del estado de los mercados, por eso del sentimiento contrario




No te creas, Forocoches tiene muy mala fama pero hay multitud de hilos donde participa gente que sabe mucho. Piensa que son cientos de miles de usuarios!! 

De hecho, a muchos insignes foreros de foro te los encuentras por allí pululando. En cuanto se abre un hilo sobre vivienda o economía, el 95% de los links son conocidos.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ghkghk, qué decepción... 13.000 mensajes en forocoches. El consejo de sabios del HVEI35 debe reunirse con urgencia. ¿Qué es eso que se huele en el aire? Ah, sí, una excomunión.



¡Baneo inmediato!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ghkghk, qué decepción... 13.000 mensajes en forocoches. El consejo de sabios del HVEI35 debe reunirse con urgencia. ¿Qué es eso que se huele en el aire? Ah, sí, una excomunión.





ghkghk dijo:


> No te creas, Forocoches tiene muy mala fama pero hay multitud de hilos donde participa gente que sabe mucho. Piensa que son cientos de miles de usuarios!!
> 
> De hecho, a muchos insignes foreros de foro te los encuentras por allí pululando. En cuanto se abre un hilo sobre vivienda o economía, el 95% de los links son conocidos.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ghkghk, qué decepción... 13.000 mensajes en forocoches. El consejo de sabios del HVEI35 debe reunirse con urgencia. ¿Qué es eso que se huele en el aire? Ah, sí, una excomunión.




Se irían a la calle más de los que imaginas :fiufiu:

Además, ¿cómo crees que en cuanto Chinito habla de BMWs yo le hablo del F10, e 46, e93, e89...? 

Ahora hablando en serio, como en todo, hay que separar el trigo de la paja y FC tiene un montón de hilos super interesantes. Y de hecho, muchísimos foreros son compartidos y allí hemos hecho bastante labor evangelizadora y apostólica sobre la burbuja.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ghkghk....es usted un koala!!!!!!!!!!!!




Apariencia angelical y salvaje en el sexo... ¿qué esperaba?


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Baneo inmediato!



Es que encima de avatar lleva un koala, es decir, una suerte de oso amanerado que come kilos y kilos de eucaliptus a diario para tener el aliento suave y agradable cada vez que el torito pepón le dé por violarle. Un insulto sólo comparable a hablar de las bondades de la c_erveza_ sin alcohol en nuestro selecto clú gourmet de la santa birra.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (20 Oct 2011)

.
LA verdad es que para saber como es el ser humano medio apañol no hay como darse unas vueltas por forocoches y por facilísimo.

Desde luego te haces una idea mucho más representativa que si estás todo el día en burbuja.info.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se irían a la calle más de los que imaginas :fiufiu:
> 
> Además, ¿cómo crees que en cuanto Chinito habla de BMWs yo le hablo del F10, e 46, e93, e89...?
> 
> Ahora hablando en serio, como en todo, hay que separar el trigo de la paja y FC tiene un montón de hilos super interesantes. Y de hecho, muchísimos foreros son compartidos y allí hemos hecho bastante labor evangelizadora y apostólica sobre la burbuja.



Aunque de tanto hablar de cochecitos ultimamente parece que _*tratais *_de enforocochar el HVEI35 ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Aunque de tanto hablar de cochecitos ultimamente parece que _*tratais *_de enforocochar el HVEI35 ienso:




Genero demasiadas plusvalías como para pensar sólo en alcohol o, incluso, relojes.

Eso sí, aún no llego al barco.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Genero demasiadas plusvalías como para pensar sólo en alcohol o, incluso, relojes.
> 
> Eso sí, aún no llego al barco.



Será porque no quiere.... 


Spoiler


----------



## univac (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Stop por el aire en Carrefour. Más 640.



Tan pronto? pero si aun queda para el objetivo...

culo de mal asiento!


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LA verdad es que para saber como es el ser humano medio apañol no hay como darse unas vueltas por forocoches y por facilísimo.
> 
> Desde luego te haces una idea mucho más representativa que si estás todo el día en burbuja.info.



No olvide todoboda... yo entré en ese foro cuando iba a casarme, pero después entraba en burbuja a purificarme.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Apariencia angelical y salvaje en el sexo... ¿qué esperaba?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No olvide todoboda... *yo entré en ese foro *cuando iba a casarme, pero después entraba en burbuja a purificarme.




:ouch: +10 penosos carateres


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Tan pronto? pero si aun queda para el objetivo...
> 
> culo de mal asiento!



Es que en teoría iba a estar toda la mañana reunidon con el Comité de Seguridad y Salud, posteriormente cancelada, y no me quería quedar abierto toda la mañana sin poder verlo. He puesto stop ceñido porque las plusvalías eran suficientes... y me ha saltado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Oct 2011)

con respecto aTR, para qué necesita una empresa de Ingeniería tener un Capital Inmobilizado grande, practicamente solo necesita ordenadores y personas y por ahora las personas todavía no se pueden amortizar como inmobilizado.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

Resultados de la encuesta semanal de sentimiento (http://www.sentimientomercado.com/):

Alcista 48,4%
Neutral 12,4%
Bajista 38,8%

Segunda semana con mayor porcentaje de alcistas que de bajistas, mientras el índice sigue encallado en los 8.900. Personalmente, sigo pensando que viene un recorte antes de continuar al alza, que podría ser más fuerte de lo que la gente espera.


----------



## The Hellion (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que en teoría iba a estar toda la mañana reunidon con el Comité de Seguridad y Salud, posteriormente cancelada, y no me quería quedar abierto toda la mañana sin poder verlo. He puesto stop ceñido porque las plusvalías eran suficientes... y me ha saltado.



¡¡Corra, insensato!!



> "La correcta manipulación de los equipos asegura cualquier mal trato que pueda afectar al equipo a su estado de calibración."



Esa gente es capaz de empalmar tonterías sin sentido como la que precede hasta llegar a treinta páginas, y llamarlo "Plan de Gestión de la Calidad". 

Después de una mañana con esa cuadrilla puede necesitar una lobotomía.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Y que lo digas Hellion, y que lo digas....


----------



## vayafuturo (20 Oct 2011)

Sentimiento. ¿la muerte de gadafi calentara para arriba las bolsas? .... creo que si, por lo menos hoy


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con respecto aTR, para qué necesita una empresa de Ingeniería tener un Capital Inmobilizado grande, practicamente solo necesita ordenadores y personas y por ahora las personas todavía no se pueden amortizar como inmobilizado.



El problema esta en el desfase entre el valor de la empresa y los bienes que posee,no es una empresa con trade marks ,tipo coca cola,disney,etc
Es una empresa que tiene 400 en activo y esta valorada en 1500,si no le entran proyectos o sus medios humanos emigran a otras empresas su valor caeria en picado de 27 a 9,pues se supone como soporte el valor de sus activos.
En el caso de acciona todo esto esta descontado pues sus activos ya valen mucho mas que por lo que cotiza.
Es el mismo caso de apple,facebook,google ,etc 
Solo las expectativas de futuros beneficios e innovacion aguantan su valor en bolsa


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2011)

No va a haber mucho que hacer hasta el Lunes

Nos van a meter en un lateral cansino hasta ese día.


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Paper:

Las Gamesa ya llevan +600 seguramente las cierre hoy.

La única que se sigue resistiendo al guano es Sacyr -1200, pero acabaré ganando


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Que viene que viene uh uh que viene que viene uh uh:


----------



## pollastre (20 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Que viene que viene uh uh que viene que viene uh uh:





Deeele......

Deeeeeele.....


Dele ya con 10.000 pavitos reales, hombre....
Que lo estamos deseando :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (20 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esa imagen sin el themal-anal no vale nada ::



Se lo pongo al final de la jornada, picarón culero :XX:


----------



## pollastre (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ghkghk, qué decepción... 13.000 mensajes en forocoches.



Fascinante.

Casi más mensajes en forocoches que acciones mueve, el andoba :XX:

Para paliar semejante afrenta, GhkGhk tendría que proyectar un retrace de failed pullback, seguido de reversal con +60 pipolettos. Ah, y en el Dax. Mariconadas del Ibex, las mínimas.

Si es que ya lo dice mi prima la de Cuenca: ojo a quien hablas en intenné, que la gente pone lo que quiere sé, y no lo que é :XX::XX::XX:


pd: GhkGhk, no se preocupe; recuerde que nosotros le queremos por el volumen de sus operaciones, no por los foros foráneos que frecuenta


----------



## aksarben (20 Oct 2011)

[aksarben esconde su cuenta forocochera sin mensajes, no sea que le caiga debugear a Mandrilator en un Amstrad CPC]


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2011)

Jeje 

Cárpatos está que trina


_Intradía	
Esto ya es una desverguenza, cualquiera con un poco de fuerza lanza un rumor y se forra con sus cortos anteriores...el rumor de que se aplaza la cumbre del domingo parece totalmente falso, pero le ha costado por ejemplo al futuro del dax una bajada de casi 80 puntos_


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Forocoches es como un bar, yo visitaba de vez en cuando el foro de coches, pero aquello salvo contadisimas excepciones era una guerra de y tu mas, como niños pequeños, que supongo sera la edad que alli se frecuenta. Muy poco conocimiento y mucho porqueyolovalguista de 3 al 4.


Yo sigo a lo mio, con minis del dax, eso si con mas miedo que siete viejas.


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Oct 2011)

q se ponga esto a caer pero yaaaaaaaaaa

o me cago en la madre q pario a panete


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Señor Pollastre que tal el saldo de hoy en el dax? negativo, positivo, ni lo uno ni lo otro sino todo lo contrario?


 Sr.PPP esta usted corto eh? malvado especulador, lo encerraran con sus cortos del ibex.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo sigo a lo mio, con minis del dax,



aqui gacela que es uno, desconoce que existan minis en dax. :

seria usted tab amable de indicarme a traves de que entidad opera esos minis del dax?


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pollastre que tal el saldo de hoy en el dax? negativo, positivo, ni lo uno ni lo otro sino todo lo contrario?
> 
> 
> Sr.PPP esta usted corto eh? malvado especulador, lo encerraran con sus cortos del ibex.




8: disculpe usted, los caballeros solo trabajamos el DAX 8: el ibex es para pobres :: y para vendedores de coches con insignias arlequinadas  

usted no habia vendido todo menos jazztel y asi?


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy pensando ponerme largo o en gas natural o endesa o tecnicas reunidas??alguna recomendación



Yo lo hice :´´(

No lo haga hamijo, no lo haga¡


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Oct 2011)

el DAX. si le dejan caer, tiene una caidita maja, minimo del 4%

pero no me hagan mucho caso


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Oct 2011)

Hoy el Ibex es:

[YOUTUBE]Chris de burgh - the lady in red subtitulada - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Se lo pongo al final de la jornada, picarón culero :XX:



Se lo agradezco de antenamo. Como muestra de mi gratitud le presento a...







:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Oct 2011)

viendo estas noticias, entran unas ganas de meterle un corto a AIG!!
Today’s WTF Video: AIG Debuts Reputation Insurance | The Big Picture

Seguro de Reputación


no se me enfade sr. directivo


----------



## Caos (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Segunda semana con mayor porcentaje de alcistas que de bajistas, mientras el índice sigue encallado en los 8.900. Personalmente, sigo pensando que viene un recorte antes de continuar al alza, que podría ser más fuerte de lo que la gente espera.



Éste es mi escenario también ahora mismo, distribución pero muy controlada, se aleja el riesgo de titulares que cada vez afectan menos a los movimientos ("se va a hacer algo, quizá insuficiente, pero algo" market neutral), se está descontando todo poco a poco, bueno para la volatilidad al alza o a la baja. La profundidad del recorte no la sabríamos, pero el riesgo de cascadas de momento se va alejando (así que el escenario de nuevo pullback, demolición controlada, pero la probabilidad de pata abajo que nos lleve a nuevos mínimos anuales se aleja, aunque aún tenemos tiempo, habrá que verlo durante las semanas siguientes).

Muy interesante ver el comportamiento del EUR/USD y la continuación del desacople de varios mercados, aunque sea en cuanto a la aceleración y velocidad. A las materias primas aún les esperaría un buen recorte en mi opinión y poco a poco se van a ir desacoplando conforme los datos vayan empeorando (les costará remontar más que a las acciones). Matización respecto a la percepción del riesgo y posibles cascadas, el skew sigue en alza (bueno, baja, cuanto más bajo = peor, y relación inversa con el VIX), vamos que el riesgo de titulares que nos lleven a grandes caídas sigue siendo una posibilidad.

Con éste recorte quizá ya acumulemos bastante fuerza para romper el canal hacia arriba de una vez y tener un pequeño rally pero sin grandes excesos, a partir de Diciembre empezaría a vender o pasar a una posición defensiva cara a un 2012 que va a ser muy duro.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

Gracias por sus comentarios Sr. Caos. Si ya acompañase sus comentarios con unas gráficas, sería recompensado con una buena caja de vino Calvente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Los minis del dax los opero en igmarkets.

En cuanto a acciones, si, solo mantengo jazztel, todo lo demas lo vendi, estoy en liquidez del 80%. Aunque gracias a igmarkets con su amplio abanico de productos estoy probando nuevas cosas.

Y ahora vender se vende poco, hubo un oasis con la nueva serie 1 pero se quedo en eso.


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Oct 2011)

Acabo de llegar y espero no perderme la mejor parte


----------



## DeCafeina (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No te creas, Forocoches tiene muy mala fama pero hay multitud de hilos donde participa gente que sabe mucho. Piensa que son cientos de miles de usuarios!!
> 
> De hecho, a muchos insignes foreros de foro te los encuentras por allí pululando. En cuanto se abre un hilo sobre vivienda o economía, el 95% de los links son conocidos.



Perdon por el off-topic, pero no he podido evitar acordarme del inconmesurable Yuri, de www.lapizarradeyuri.com . Empezó escribiendo posts tremendos en forocoches y viendo la expectación y el éxito de sus intervenciones se animó a montar su propio blog. Basta decir que últimamente ha entrevistado a todo un premio nobel de física y al director de CSIC. La única pena es que ya no se prodiga tanto como antes en sus pedazo de artículos sobre ciencia y tecnología (principalmente).

No dejéis de echarle un vistazo.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Corto en el dax, gordo, que ya somos hombres.



Spoiler



corto en 5800f



Edito: He escrito largo, con tantos dias, ya estoy solo pensando en largo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Ahora vendra alguno de los señores MM, Fran200, o incluso el señor Pollastre con algun termal diciendo nosequede 400004553 contratos en positivo, y al señor Caos con comentando algo sobre algun indicador que dice que subimos al mismo ritmo que bajaremos para luego volver a subir o al reves.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

¿Y hasta donde dicen que va a caer esto? :ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

En 8.670 tenemos la primera parada en el IBEX.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora vendra alguno de los señores MM, Fran200, o incluso el señor Pollastre con algun termal diciendo nosequede 400004553 contratos en positivo, y al señor Caos con comentando algo sobre algun indicador que dice que subimos al mismo ritmo que bajaremos para luego volver a subir o al reves.



Sal corriendo si ves a alguno de los dos primeros


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> En 8.670 tenemos la primera parada en el IBEX.



Pues se la ha pasado de largo... ¡hoyga, conductor, pareeeee!


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2011)

1190-95 para el SP si le da la gana.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

Joder, qué rápido va. A días vista, muy probablmenete se alcancen los 8.5XX.


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

Madre mia....y yo preguntando a NIco y Optimista si era buena entrada SAN hoy a 6,05:XX::XX:

Veamos....8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Que cachondo el pajarito, 20 pipos en 3 minutos.

Yo esos dos señores son el mejor signo de que las bolsas suben, no recuerdo ningun dia que posteara el señor Fran200 y esto bajara, no lo recuerdo porque no lo hay.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Oct 2011)

Guano de los de antes, señores. Los gemelos se aproximan al -5%.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues se la ha pasado de largo... ¡hoyga, conductor, pareeeee!



Bueno, mi análisis lo colgué días atrás, eso era una posible primera parada, quiero decir, que no cambia nada que no haya hecho el más mínimo gesto de parar. Di la zona 8.650-400 como la más probable de objetivo. Ahora, afinando un poco, yo me inclino por el rango inferior de los 8.5XX como mínimo


----------



## DeCafeina (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Joder, qué rápido va. A días vista, muy probablmenete se alcancen los 8.5XX.



:: 

Quería usted decir a minutos vista, ¿no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

que digo 20 si son 30 ya...


----------



## Yo2k1 (20 Oct 2011)

Vaya aceleron que ha cogido el ibex, no?


----------



## AssGaper (20 Oct 2011)

¿Y ese bajon en la bolsa a que coño se debe? Yo no entiendo nada jaja. 

El mercado se arrepiente de la muerte de Gadafi?


----------



## atman (20 Oct 2011)

El mercado tiene miedo a la teutona...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Bueno como esto siga asi, hoy se certifica al san, medio hilo se tira por la ventana, pero recuerden que en las juntas suelen dar algun detallito, y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

:XX: uds., ya me perdonaran estos chascarrillos.


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Oct 2011)

Llegue en el momento perfecto


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

....que digo 30 si son 40 ya...


----------



## Yo2k1 (20 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno como esto siga asi, hoy se certifica al san, medio hilo se tira por la ventana, pero recuerden que en las juntas suelen dar algun detallito, y eso hay que tenerlo en cuenta.
> 
> :XX: uds., ya me perdonaran estos chascarrillos.



Todavia queda mucho para esos 4€ que marco Zuloman como objetivo,que no es que los vea lejanos sino mas bien, imposibles.
Y por cierto, todo guano pero...Carrefour
Enhorabuena a los que estan dentro.
Yo en el virtual gano 500 euros, de 12.000 que compre, eso si en el virtual


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Cierro con 30+ pipos, me tengo que ir. Espero que mañana siga la fiesta, sea cual sea la direccion.


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cierro con 30+ pipos, me tengo que ir. Espero que mañana siga la fiesta, sea cual sea la direccion.



No cierre usted hombre, que esto esta cogiendo carrerilla


----------



## rosonero (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, mi análisis lo colgué días atrás, eso era una posible primera parada, quiero decir, que no cambia nada que no haya hecho el más mínimo gesto de parar. Di la zona 8.650-400 como la más probable de objetivo. Ahora, afinando un poco, yo me inclino por el rango inferior de los 8.5XX como mínimo




Hola a todos. Hace semanas que estoy out esperando entrar largo a largo. Mientras os sigo leyendo, y como no, a Claca, que me acabó de animar a dejar una entrada en los 8640 y ... ding dong ... mensajito en el móvil y para dentro.

Ahora a esperar desmentido y una buena robasta  Y sino, fuera y a esperar los 8400.


----------



## Antiparras (20 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿Y ese bajon en la bolsa a que coño se debe? Yo no entiendo nada jaja.
> 
> El mercado se arrepiente de la muerte de Gadafi?



rumores de que se aplaza la reunión del consejo europeo del dia 23...


----------



## sirpask (20 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Corto en el dax, gordo, que ya somos hombres.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jodo el Dax lleva desde las 15 en barrena... hasta donde vas a aguantar? jeje ande as peusto los stops?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Oct 2011)

Brutal guano, señores. Tengo algunas acciones del SAN en largo, pero echaba de menos estos guanos casi apocalípticos.


----------



## univac (20 Oct 2011)

Hoy Tonuel tiene trabajo...

genial carrefour, llueve mierda y solo ha desacelerado su subida


----------



## ser superior (20 Oct 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> mi sentido arácnido me dice que hoy toca guano, me sorprendería lo contrario.




Sois unas guarras, llevo dos días acertando de lleno y ni un simple thanks.

:no:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Oct 2011)

esta noticia me parece importante, para tener en cuenta a M/P o L/P.

El Gobierno alemán rebaja sus previsiones de crecimiento para 2012 hasta el 1%


----------



## AssGaper (20 Oct 2011)

Si me pongo a largo en un minifuturo ibex y meto 10 cortos minibex, dara el pego a la CNMV???? XDD


----------



## Condor (20 Oct 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> Sois unas guarras, llevo dos días acertando de lleno y ni un simple thanks.
> 
> :no:



Sin un gráfico que demuestre tu predicción solamente puedes reclamar sitio en la cola de los agoreros "trolles", como yo

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

Os dejo info "estrictamente confidencial" para los foreros del hilo:

Fuente y quién lo diga....es secreto. Pero digamos que al escribiente le pagan mucho dinero por hacer esto.

Ahí va:

Equity: hemos entrado en la minicorreccionbajista (la que he mencionado en los graficosintradayde esta mañana). Una vez termine, deberiamosentrar en la ultima fase alcista con objetivos de tiempo en finales de noviembre/principios de diciembre y con objetivos en precio que varianen funcionde cada indice, pero para hacernos una idea, en Eurostoxx50, no menos de un 8% y no mas de 13%.

Bonos: la minicorreccionesta muy avanzada y en breve (si no estoy completamente equivocado) deberiacomenzar el movimiento de vuelta a la baja. Los objetivos para finales de noviembre no han cambiado; bund a 2.40 y ty10 a 2.50. En terminosrelativos surge una nueva preocupacioncon el bono frances, que comentare al final de la presentacion.

EUR: la divisa ha perdido sensibilidad a los movimientos de los otros dos activos. En pleno apogeo de la crisis soberana vimos un movimiento a favor del $ hasta niveles ligeramente inferiores a 1.3200, (muy lejos del 1.1900 de 2010), y en momento mas alto de la correccionalcista de Europa, que ha llegado a subir 25% desde los minimosde septiembre, el alto a sido en torno a 1.3900. Creo que esta tonicadebiera continuar. Por ello, a pesar de tener como objetivo un ultimo movimiento al alza de casi un 10% en Eurostoxx50, creo que la zona 1.3850/1.4050 hay que aprovecharla para abrir posiciones largas de dólar.

Riesgos: si el analisises erroneo, no va a ser facildeterminar cuando hacer stop. Esto se debe a que mientras estemos haciendo una secuencia de maximosal alza y minimosal alza en equity(y lo contrario en bonos), el escenario de fondo no cambia. Pero el problema es la lejaniade los ultimosminimos, lo que representa un riesgo potencial importante, si se extiende el movimiento correctivo mas allade las zonas de soporte/resistencia prevista. Intentare poner en el grafico el escenario esperado y el de riesgo a la baja para que veaislo que digo.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

ser superior dijo:


> Sois unas guarras, llevo dos días acertando de lleno y ni un simple thanks.
> 
> :no:




Si ya serás rico, qué más dan los thanks!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Oct 2011)

El ibex ha tocado al tick el fibo del 50% a la perfección y ha rebotado (quizás mañana pueda irse al 61,8%, pero es una posiblidad). Se confirma que puede hacer realizar otra 3ª estructura hasta los 9600 y luego irse poco a poco a los 6200 (3500 ptos de gran estructura).
A ver qué ocurre. 
Pregunto por los que veían el SP hoy en 1260..


----------



## ser superior (20 Oct 2011)

no hay mayor recompensa que una palmadita en la espalda.

Soy rico en miserias.

Y solo juego con el dinero cuando voy sobre seguro, que para algo soy catalan. He dicho "acertado". No hay nada seguro en acertar.

Es el supremo samurai el que deja que su espada se oxide en la vaina


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2011)

Abierto largo para mañana :cook:


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Abierto largo para mañana :cook:



Que no te pase nahh::
Yo no quitaria ojo esta noche del SP500


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Abierto largo para mañana :cook:



[YOUTUBE]jVDhf5HK4-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (20 Oct 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Hola a todos. Hace semanas que estoy out esperando entrar largo a largo. Mientras os sigo leyendo, y como no, a Claca, que me acabó de animar a dejar una entrada en los 8640 y ... ding dong ... mensajito en el móvil y para dentro.
> 
> Ahora a esperar desmentido y una buena robasta  Y sino, fuera y a esperar los 8400.



Hoyga, rosonero-robastero, aunque esté out de mercado, podía pasarse de vez en cuando por aquí aunque sea a saludar... que yo ya le hacía entre rejas por lo de aquel corto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Oct 2011)

Luis del Rivero, destituido como presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso.
esto afectará a Sacyr????


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

he comprado unos papelitos rojos con una llama blanca a 5,88 cada uno....


hay que ir organizando la quedada JGA


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Luis del Rivero, destituido como presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso.
> esto afectará a Sacyr????



que conste que no me lo había creido:no:

Del Rivero se blinda en Sacyr para garantizarse la mayoría del consejo - elConfidencial.com


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Oct 2011)

Luis del Rivero, destituido como presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Luis del Rivero, destituido como presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso - elEconomista.es



SACYR+Del Rivero=Guano sangre salpicante

Ya nada volverá a ser lo mismo


----------



## Antiparras (20 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Luis del Rivero, destituido como presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso - elEconomista.es



ya se han nombrado los administradores concursales???


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

Que es verdad! Se lo habran folllado por loi de pemex!!


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Síiii toma guanazo, jajajjaja voy a ver que ha pasado.


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Italia con su bonobus rozando el 6% :XX:

España 5,5%

IAG subidón eh?

SAN cumpliendo el canal ::

Brightside 50 cent to win :Aplauso:

Sacyr cambia de jefe, a ver si vende repsoles.


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Deeele......
> 
> Deeeeeele.....
> 
> ...



Muajajaj yo invoqué al oso que conste en acta.

Queda poco para que le dea, espero algo más de guano todavía, lo del 23 es muy peligroso tanto al alza como a la baja como para quedarse abierto mañana.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Señores Nico y Optimista bien informado,
> 
> Están llevando a cabo su operación hoy de rascar centimillos al SAN?



Siento no haber podido contestar antes (me he perdido una apasionante jornada de guano ahora que ya había empezado a operar con cortos  ) pero de todos modos no soy el más indicado para recomendar operativa en SAN (aún estoy en rojo a pesar de que le recorté bastante desde que empecé a "robarle manzanas a Botín")

En cualquier caso, lo que yo hacía era... (en spoiler para no hacer un post muy tocho para lo poco que voy a decir)


Spoiler



...buscar canales más o menos claros y niveles de soporte/resistencia (a base de un rudimentario AT propio, o aprovechando cada vez que Claca iluminaba un poco el camino para los días siguientes) e intentar entrar en los rebotes. Como dice Nico, en días tranquilos, es habitual ver la cotización de SAN moverse entre 20 y 30 céntimos (hay días de hasta 40-50, pero menos tranquilos) y lo hace casi siempre en varios movimientos de ida y vuelta, menos amplios, pero repetitivos.

En resumen, entradas tras rebotar en el suelo del canal o resistencia (prestando mucha atención a la profundidad de mercado para ver si confirmaba la fortaleza del punto) stop loss muy ceñido (que no siempre respetaba) y salidas al conseguir objetivo o al tener que marcharme (pues no disponía de stops móviles para dejar correr las ganancias mientras no estaba)
Vamos, un cristo de operativa :XX:

Además, como le comenté a VOTIN, es algo que me cansaba bastante y, encima, hay que tener claro que es para arañar como mucho unos 80-100€ por cada 1000acc. y movimiento. (Igualmente el riesgo es pequeño, salvo testarudez+guanazo, que también me ha pasado por el tema de los stops "mentales" :: )

Además antes me hacían descuento en las comisiones así que solo intradiaba con SAN, pero desde que cambié de broker es "una más" y no me merece la pena seguirla en días bajistas.

PD: No sé si era sensación mía, pero a SAN le veía una manía muy intensa por cerrar el GAP de apertura.


 Conclusión, haga caso a Nico que le ha ido con SAN mucho mejor que a mi. Aunque yo no descarto entrar a por alguna "manzana" en días alcistas, creo que, en general, voy a esperar por donde dice el Sr. zuloman


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El la plataforma bolsera de Forocoches están bastante emocionados con el valor:
> 
> PLATAFORMA BOLSERA FC vol.V: "Se acerca el frío, pero nosotros seguimos de corto" - Página 53 - ForoCoches



Oh, ¿qué veo? Hilo forocochero de bolsa... Hace mucho que no escribo por allí, apenas 400 mensajes en 7 años (lo comento para los inquisidores de por aquí sean clementes ) pero veo que hablan de Gamesas, SAN, y otros chicharros... :baba:

En fin, gracias ghkghk, confieso que seguiré también ese hilo (aunque con mi nick no-burbujista :fiufiu: )

Por cierto, impagable imagen:




:XX:

(_Pobriña..._)

PD: Tiene que haberla liado parda ::


Spoiler


----------



## tonuel (20 Oct 2011)

Puffffff.... ¿todavia a estos niveles...? :ouch:


mejor me vuelvo a mi guarida en la sierra... ehhh


----------



## Pepe Broz (20 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Abierto largo para mañana :cook:





Bien visto! :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## rosonero (20 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga, rosonero-robastero, aunque esté out de mercado, podía pasarse de vez en cuando por aquí aunque sea a saludar... que yo ya le hacía entre rejas por lo de aquel corto.



Ja ja ja, tienes razón. En cuanto al desliz espero que ya haya prescrito 

Ahora a parte del niño tengo otra distracción que me acaba de llegar 







Que tal tu santanderina? 

Pd. Sigo largo por los pelos; delante de la pantalla seguro que habría saltado del largo, pero estaba con mi flaca por la montaña, ahora a esperar que los usanos sigan a lo suyo.


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Como le mandan los forococheros:

_yo acabo de pillar 3000san a 6.000

Orden lanzada a 5.985 :XX: :XX:

Siempre nos quedará Ferrovial...........de momento..... 

Me cago en las GAS, acabo de venir y veo el desplome, habiéndolas tenido en +50 joder 

Dentro de SAN a 5.985

menuda ostia de comision, 20€, mañana me paso por alguna oficina de R4, ya me he cansado de estos putos abusos... _

etc

Y menudos stops ponen:

_Yo iba bien .. hasta la compra de SAN.. que ahora mismo las tengo en -460€

yo no lo voy a mirar pero minimo palmo 900 euros. (hoy)_


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Bueno, mi análisis lo colgué días atrás, eso era una posible primera parada, quiero decir, que no cambia nada que no haya hecho el más mínimo gesto de parar. Di la zona 8.650-400 como la más probable de objetivo. Ahora, afinando un poco, yo me inclino por el rango inferior de los 8.5XX como mínimo



Yo creo que va a caer más. Todo se decide en el ámbito de que lo que ha hecho DAX y SP sean fugas falsas o no. Hay que esperar pero no se puede descartar una vuelta severa hacia atrás.

En la reunión europea del domingo, que nadie espere nada realmente demoledor porque Francia quiere una cosa y Alemania quiere la contraria. Ya de lo montarán los índices para interpretarlo de la forma que consideren afín a sus posiciones ya tomadas en gran parte. De momento ya hay cierto optimismo .... pero me dá que van a dejar la casa a medio barrer .... y cuando eso ocurre, sigue oliendo a mierda y a hora los mercados están muy en la línea de encular a la banca si no hay algo realmente relevante en alguna dirección.

Resumiendo, subirá mucho o bajará bastante en función de que haya sido fuga falsa o no .... pero que a nadie le sorprenda un leñazo enorme si se confirmase la fuga falsa.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Las cartas de Claca encima de la mesa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Claca dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De momento se cumple. La diferencia entre el primer gráfico y el segundo fue únicamente el matiz de tomar el recorte a modo de impulso evitando dar tanta importancia a los 8.920 y el doble techo (por eso comenté en algún post suelto que mejor cambiarlo a los 9.000, simplemente para no tener que decir "si no viola el 61% fibo del hipotético impulso bajista dentro de la canalización que parece estar desarrollando").







Finalmente no hubiera sido necesaria la puntualización, ya que el precio hizo resistencia en las cercanías de los 8.920 y se dio la vuelta. Cosillas:

El canal que yo anticipaba en el segundo gráfico ha frenado la caída, pero debido a la verticalidad de la misma y cómo se ha descolgado el IBEX tras hacer resistencia en la directriz señalada, probablemente el canal que tenga mayor relevancia sea el que ahora aparece mediante directrices continuas, dejando el otro en un segundo plano. El objetivo de este segundo impulso bajista serían los 8.50X - 8.49X.

Estando el precio en soporte y con miedo en el cuerpo, es muy probable que veamos un rebote, pero hasta que no se supere la directriz bajista que marca la tendencia entre impulsos no se puede arriesgar todavía a largos, siempre hablando del índice, claro está.

Esta sería la estructura más básica y mínima de caída, pero puede que haya más sin que eso suponga un cambio significativo en el guión. El nivel más relevante por abajo es ese gap que dejaba una vuelta en isla. Es la referencia a no perder sea cómo sea el recorte. Estamos definiendo un margen de cientos de puntos, cierto, pero es que hablamos de intentar cazar un movimiento de mil puntos como mínimo al alza, así que tampoco se puede pedir todavía mayor concreción. En función del aspecto que adquiera el recorte será posible ir reduciendo ese espacio y plantear el siguiente movimiento del IBEX, tal vez un gran segundo alcista hasta los 9.700. Lo vamos viendo.


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Como el 23 no lanzen humo del bueno el suelo no va a ser esos 8,49x ni de blas.


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Como le mandan los forococheros:
> 
> _yo acabo de pillar 3000san a 6.000
> 
> ...




Calderilla para ellos, en ese foro la media es de los 3.000 netos al mes...poco les importará:cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> 1190-95 para el SP si le da la gana.



Ya está

Si aguanta o mañana los toca es peponazo en toda regla.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que va a caer más. Todo se decide en el ámbito de que lo que ha hecho DAX y SP sean fugas falsas o no. Hay que esperar pero no se puede descartar una vuelta severa hacia atrás.
> 
> En la reunión europea del domingo, que nadie espere nada realmente demoledor porque Francia quiere una cosa y Alemania quiere la contraria. Ya de lo montarán los índices para interpretarlo de la forma que consideren afín a sus posiciones ya tomadas en gran parte. De momento ya hay cierto optimismo .... pero me dá que van a dejar la casa a medio barrer .... y cuando eso ocurre, sigue oliendo a mierda y a hora los mercados están muy en la línea de encular a la banca si no hay algo realmente relevante en alguna dirección.
> 
> Resumiendo, subirá mucho o bajará bastante en función de que haya sido fuga falsa o no .... pero que a nadie le sorprenda un leñazo enorme si se confirmase la fuga falsa.



Yo de momento descarto la opción de guano máximo y vuelta a mínimos, aunque reconozco que la corrección puede ser más dura de lo que muchos esperan, como he comentado esta tarde. Un IBEX en los 8.300 sería un golpe durísimo y no obstante no se habría roto nada.

Por otra parte, el BUND puede servir como indicador del guano. De momento sigue controlado dentro del lógico pull-back hacia su propia figura de vuelta.


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Como el 23 no lanzen humo del bueno el suelo no va a ser esos 8,49x ni de blas.



¿Y quién ha dicho que esos 8.49X sean un suelo?


----------



## The Hellion (20 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Oh, ¿qué veo? Hilo forocochero de bolsa... Hace mucho que no escribo por allí, apenas 400 mensajes en 7 años (lo comento para los inquisidores de por aquí sean clementes ) pero veo que hablan de Gamesas, SAN, y otros chicharros... :baba:
> 
> En fin, gracias ghkghk, confieso que seguiré también ese hilo (aunque con mi nick no-burbujista :fiufiu: )
> 
> ...



Pues aquí tienes a la Mistress of the Universe de Lehman Brothers una semana antes:







Se ve que la chica es efusiva.

Y por cierto, ¿qué hace la gente mendigando una invitación a forocoches en la guardería, cuando todo forocoches está en el hilo del IBEX?


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Y quién ha dicho que esos 8.49X sean un suelo?



Dije mal yo lo de suelo que se puede entender como absoluto pa subir ad eternum ::, pero los das como tope para este segundo impulso bajista:

_El objetivo de este segundo impulso bajista serían los 8.50X - 8.49X._


----------



## Claca (20 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Dije mal yo lo de suelo que se puede entender como absoluto pa subir ad eternum ::, pero los das como tope para este segundo impulso bajista:
> 
> _El objetivo de este segundo impulso bajista serían los 8.50X - 8.49X._



Errrr... no. Ahí pone claramente que el objetivo bajista es ese, en ningún caso digo que es un suelo. Es más:



> Esta sería la estructura más básica y mínima de caída, pero puede que haya más sin que eso suponga un cambio significativo en el guión.



Intento explicar todo del modo más simple y entendedor posible porque sé que el AT suena a chino para la mayoría, y sé que no siempre lo consigo, pero, francamente, en este caso en particular no creo que pueda haber duda alguna.


----------



## bluebeetle (20 Oct 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> aqui gacela que es uno, desconoce que existan minis en dax. :
> 
> seria usted tab amable de indicarme a traves de que entidad opera esos minis del dax?



En igmarkets puede usted operar con minis del DAX, IBEX, SP...

Edito: Veo que ya le ha contestado el Sr. Chinito.



> Iniciado por pecata minuta
> 
> No olvide todoboda... yo entré en ese foro cuando iba a casarme, pero después entraba en burbuja a purificarme.


----------



## Nico (20 Oct 2011)

Perdonen Ustedes Vuesas Mercedes mi ausencia pero hoy me tocaba negociar otro tipo de contratos.

Llevo 18 hs enfocado en uno de ellos y, si disculpan mi falsa modestia, me ha quedado una obra de arte como pocas veces he visto en mi vida (salvo en mega-negocios de unos cuantos millones y a manos de Estudios Jurídicos que cobran DECENAS DE MILES).

Una belleza !

Pero, entretanto, en Ciudad Gótica:




faraico dijo:


> Señores Nico y Optimista bien informado,
> 
> Están llevando a cabo su operación hoy de rascar centimillos al SAN?
> 
> ...






faraico dijo:


> Madre mia....y yo preguntando a NIco y Optimista si era buena entrada SAN hoy a 6,05:XX::XX:
> 
> Veamos....8:




Lamentablemente hoy por no poder estar atento, *ni me fijé en Don SAN*. Lo cierto es que saltó mi stop (5,97) que estaba puesto allí sin mucho ton ni son porque correspondía en 5,935 pero, como veníamos subiendo y no esperaba una bajada tan abrupta iba subiendo de "5 en 5" centavillos para ir protegiendo plusvas y comisiones.

En mi caso hoy Don Botín se me ha llevado 150 euros x 1000 acciones x mi posición :rolleye:, lo que hace *unas cuantas manzanitas robadas que acabo de regresar a la canastita* ::

Mañana será otro día y ya veremos cómo hacer para que nos la devuelvan ! :

Pero, no me preocupa tanto perder estas manzanitas como, alucinado, enterarme del pecado de *ghkghk* :8: y su horrenda confesión de ser un "top five" de Forocoches !! ::

Estaba a punto de suscribir la petición de *Claca*:



Claca dijo:


> ghkghk, qué decepción... 13.000 mensajes en forocoches. El consejo de sabios del HVEI35 debe reunirse con urgencia. ¿Qué es eso que se huele en el aire? Ah, sí, *una excomunión*.



Pero, en el instante que estaba por oprimir el botón rojo que enviaba a ghkghk de regreso a los infiernos prohibiéndole el ingreso a este prestigioso hilo por el resto de su vida, alucinado tuve que leer esto otro:



pecata minuta dijo:


> No olvide *todoboda*... yo entré en ese foro cuando iba a casarme, pero después entraba en burbuja a purificarme.



Nooooooo... qué es esto !! ::::


Así que. Sorprendido por todos lados (SAN, ghkghk, Pecata) no me queda otra cosa que volver a dar nos durillos al grupejo de vándalos que se encargan de "dibujar" el auto del *Sr. Bertok* para que continuen con el desarrollo de sus incipientes habilidades artísticas y continuen "adornando" su futura obra de arte.

Prometo fotos cuando el trabajo se encuentre en un punto que considere razonablemente estético y acabado.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Oct 2011)

Ojete calor para los amantes de Sacyr

Luis del Rivero, destituido como presidente de Sacyr Vallehermoso - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

Dia historico.

Han destituido a Del Rivero, me temo lo peor, puede que Sacyr haga a partir de ahora cosas con sentido. Inimaginable, hasta donde vamos a llegar? 20€ el SAN? Quien sabe en este mundo loco, lo dicho historico.

Gestion ineficiente con Del Rivero presidente ha dejado de ser, ultimo adios.

Volviendo al asunto principal del hilo hoy, el señor Ghkghk debe tener mucho tiempo libre en su curro, o sea, que debe ser una persona increiblemente inteligente, esta al alcance de muy pocos estar toda la jornada laboral en foros sin que te despidan al tercer mes, asi que sin miedo a equivocarme, creo que estamos ante un genio del escaqueo, del aparentismo laboral, del no esta ese informe porque ya lo hice y lo perdio usted, al que han tenido que poner una maquina de cafe en su propio despacho y aun asi se levanta a por cafe dos plantas abajo. Un grande. Le gustan los bmw, que mas decir, ah si, es de los pocos que no tiene entrada para la junta del santander para los proximos años.

Mañana es viernes, pues eso.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Oct 2011)

Estoy viendo los mensajes de Ghkghk en Forocoches... 

No comentaré nada porque le aprecio.


----------



## J-Z (20 Oct 2011)

Tímidas subidas yankis, mañana supongo que gap al alza debido a que mucho SAN-fan no puede verlo debajo de 6, así a todo me da que cierre en rojo nuevamente aunque no espero que tanto como hoy.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (20 Oct 2011)

El sp500 lejos de los minimos del dia. El futuro del daxie esta cerca de la misma zona donde tome el corto de la tarde, como para quedarse en estos momentos mucho tiempo dentro.


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Dia historico.
> 
> Han destituido a Del Rivero, me temo lo peor, puede que Sacyr haga a partir de ahora cosas con sentido. Inimaginable, hasta donde vamos a llegar? 20&euro; el SAN? Quien sabe en este mundo loco, lo dicho historico.
> 
> ...



No va mal encaminado. Solo que mis jefes sí saben mas o menos a que me dedico. Si les compensa lo que les ofrezco... alla ellos ;-)

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy viendo los mensajes de Ghkghk en Forocoches...
> 
> No comentaré nada porque le aprecio.



No esta bien cotillear en casa ajena 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Oct 2011)

Hoy tocó el fibo del 50% (sobre 8570) y rebotó, mañana yo creo que tocará los 8450 (fibo del 61,8%) de esta segunda estructura alcista y rebotará. Lo dicho, 3 estructuras (hasta el 61,8% de la primera entre 11.000-7.500, es decir los 9600, cierta expansión que siempre se produce en estas formaciones hasta chocar con la media de 200 sesiones entre 9600-9700 y haremos quizás otra segunda gran estructura entre 9600-700 y 6200-100), y sigo pensando que será en febrero.
Por cierto, para los que van a misa: mañana toca otro fin del mundo El Apocalipsis se pasa para el 21 de octubre de 2011 |


----------



## ghkghk (20 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Como le mandan los forococheros:
> 
> _yo acabo de pillar 3000san a 6.000
> 
> ...



Yo no se ellos con lo que invierten, pero 460 euros en algun caso mio es incluso menos de un 1%, por lo que no esta bien hablar de terceros sin conocer sus circunstancias personales.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 Oct 2011)

muahahaaha

Regreso del master de fiscalidad esperando un owned y el SP en los infiernos y me encuentro que Pepón ha tomado el puente de mando 

Señores, su carencia de fe resulta molesta


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 Oct 2011)

"18:36 Fitch hunde a los bancos italianos en Bolsa
La agencia de calificación Fitch ha anunciado que su pronóstico para los bancos italianos más grandes es negativo y que sus perspectivas para las cinco principales entidades del país se ha “deteriorado significativamente”. Fitch ha comentado que la incertidumbre sobre la resolución de la crisis de deuda en la Eurozona está conllevando mayores riesgos para estos bancos, ya que los costes de sus fondos están vinculados al diferencial de la deuda soberana. Los bancos a los que se refiere la agencia son *Unicredit, que ha perdido un 12,01% hoy en Bolsa, Intesa Sanpaolo, que ha perdido un 9,81% y Monte dei Paschi di Siene, que se ha hundido un 11,23%, y cuyos ratings están en BBB+, así como a Banco populares y Unione di Banche Italiene, que han cedido cerca del 7%m y cuya nota es A*-. "


----------



## Janus (20 Oct 2011)

DAX, en charts de horas, tiene un buen techo con línea de soporte en 5747 aprox (ahí ha rebotado hoy). Si lo pierde puede tener el objetivo unos 280 puntos más abajo. Está cerca de esa figura, el MACD está bajista al igual que el RSI y el estocástico. Puede merecer la pena estar pendientes de cómo resuelve este viaje ...

El SP difícil de saber por dónde va a tirar. No termina de corregir pero tampoco de enfrentar con decisión los 1230. De momento consolidando la anterior subida. Es cuestión de esperar para tomar la mejor decisión.

La plata como veníamos comentando los días pasados, ha roto claramente un triangulo (en chart diario) de debería ser de continuidad (y potente) bajista. Un problema es que un simple retroceso hacia la directriz perdida, son 150 pipos. Pienso que hay mucho que ganar aquí, pero con cuidado porque la plata es muy perra.

El IBEX está en un canal bajista perfecto en charts de horas. Pinta bajista en el corto plazo y no es descartable que baje a 8500 (base del canal a uno o dos días vista y objetivo aproximado de un gallardete bajista que ha realizado). Sin embargo, está en la mitad del canal por lo que el stop teórico sería de más de 100 pipos (inasumible si se va un poco fuerte). Pero como no podemos ir bajistas, a joderse y a esperar a tener una oportunidad alcista.

El eurodolar sigue sin terminar de confirmar bajada aunque tampoco parece que está para tirar cohetes. La fea figura chartista que ha marcado recientemente, no va a ser fácil de deshacer.

La banca europea bastante estropeada (franceso, española, italiana e inglesa). En concreto, SGenerale se juega mucho en 17,5 euros. Si los pierde, se puede ir a mínimos con cierta rapidez.
Sin embargo, la banca americana se está comportando bastante bien desde que ayer se presentaros buenos resultados en BoA. De hecho, hoy ha finalizado pegado a los máximos de la sesión (habiendo una horquilla total del 5% aprox.)

Las cíclicas usanas no hay ido mal y han aguantado el tirón. No significa nada porque ayer tuvieron un día chungo. Veamos si siguen amplificando los movimientos del SP y en qué medida se mueve ese factor de amplificación.

En cuanto a los valores que suelen aparecer mayoritariamente en muchos post:
Sacyr: Consolidando la última subida (considerable) si bien no mola demasiado que el punto de parada en la subida haya estado a la altura de las medias exponenciales de 150 y 200 dias. En cualquier caso, hay que ver cómo se toma el mercado la destitución de Del Rivero. Como debe haberle jodido aunque de estos piezas no hay que fiarse. Lo mismo mañana, el valor se pega una subida de cojones.
Arcelor: El estocástico es bajista y le podría quedar todavía bastante recorrido. O se dá la vuelta en breve o se va a mínimos. Ojo que la última subida se paró exactamente en la media exponencial de 50 sesiones.
Técnicas Reunidas: Cuidado a ver si va a formar un hombre o algo similar. La clave de que tenga cierta consistencia en futuras subidas, está en superar y consolidar los 28 euros. Está en una figura de cierta amplitud (>2 meses) y que podría ser un buen suelo. Mejor esperar a la fuga en vez de intentar adivinar la tendencia futura.
Santander: Hoy le han dado en condiciones aunque en los últimos 10 minutos ha saltado un 2%. Por abajo se lo juega en 5,72 euros y por arriba se lo juega en 5,50 aprox. Con el supuesto movimiento que le vendrá el próximo lunes, cualquier barbaridad puede esperarse de la serie de precios.

Por último, espero que les haya aportado, una reflexión: A VER QUIEN TIENE HUEVOS PARA QUEDARSE ABIERTO EL FINDE.


----------



## Yo2k1 (20 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hoy tocó el fibo del 50% (sobre 8570) y rebotó, mañana yo creo que tocará los 8450 (fibo del 61,8%) de esta segunda estructura alcista y rebotará. Lo dicho, 3 estructuras (hasta el 61,8% de la primera entre 11.000-7.500, es decir los 9600, cierta expansión que siempre se produce en estas formaciones hasta chocar con la media de 200 sesiones entre 9600-9700 y haremos quizás otra segunda gran estructura entre 9600-700 y 6200-100), y sigo pensando que será en febrero.
> Por cierto, para los que van a misa: mañana toca otro fin del mundo El Apocalipsis se pasa para el 21 de octubre de 2011 |



No me aclaro bien. O sea, la cosa es mas o menos:
-Subio a 11.000 y bajo a 7.500
-Luego subio a 9.600 o subira mejor dicho, y bajara a 6200
Ese es el recorrido que mas o menos prevees?
Perdon por la ignorancia, pero con los intervalos esos, me he liado


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Oct 2011)

Son grandes impulsos bajistas de fibo. Igual que ahora estamos en una posible expansión de 3 estructuras en números redondos desde 7500-8600: 8000-9100 y una tercera que irá desde el entorno de los 8600-8450 creo hast los 9600) los límites de inicio son zonas fibonacci de esas estructuras + pequeñas en general entre el 50% y el 61,8% de cada una.
Esta primera gran estructura bajista tiene un recorrido de 11.000 a 7.500, esos 3500 tiene un retroceso del 61,8% (2100) hasta los 9600-9700, y luego desde ese nivel que coincide con la media de 200 sesiones (que está plana) que es en general una importante resistencia/soporte, se irá -3500 ptos a los 6200 siempre con sus retrocesos, dobles suelos-techos etc como lo que llevamos de año.
En el Dax no creo que retroceda más allá del vencimiento de mañana, ha activado un doble suelo que lo mandará creo en torno a los 6280.


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Oct 2011)

Yo como himbersora a largo plazo estoy a punto de llorar.

Si siguiese mis instintos primarios vendería todo, asumiría pérdidas, metería el dinero en un fondo a plazo fijo y fuera.

Pero mis instintos y mi cabeza me dicen cosas diferentes.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo como himbersora a largo plazo estoy a punto de llorar.
> 
> Si siguiese mis instintos primarios vendería todo, asumiría pérdidas, metería el dinero en un fondo a plazo fijo y fuera.
> 
> Pero mis instintos y mi cabeza me dicen cosas diferentes.



Tecnicas
IAG
y que mas tenias?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (20 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo como himbersora a largo plazo estoy a punto de llorar.
> 
> Si siguiese mis instintos primarios vendería todo, asumiría pérdidas, metería el dinero en un fondo a plazo fijo y fuera.
> 
> Pero mis instintos y mi cabeza me dicen cosas diferentes.



Mucho ánimo, y tranquilidad. Entiendo perfectamente tus sentimientos. Mejor pensar con la cabeza fría...

La bolsa es muy volátil... Si crees en tu operativa, en los valores que has escogido, esperar puede no ser malo.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Todos estamos perdiendo ahora


----------



## Silenciosa (20 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tecnicas
> IAG
> y que mas tenias?



Telefonicas

Técnicas no descarto acabar vendiendo palmando.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Telefonicas
> 
> Técnicas no descarto acabar vendiendo palmando.



Telefonica esta bien,puede bajar a 13 pero no creo que mas
en cuanto a las otras son altamente especulativas y volatiles,yo aprovecharia un golpe a final de año para salir ganando algo porque estan muy bajas y pueden rebotar.
Es solo una opinion y tal ,claro


----------



## Hank Scorpio (20 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Telefonicas
> 
> Técnicas no descarto acabar vendiendo palmando.



En mi modesta opinión cartera poco diversificada, escogiendo bien otros valores europeos y americanos, tal vez sea mejor. Si se trata de una cartera a medio-largo plazo supongo que usando ING no?

Y Telefónica por sus locuras de endeudarse sin sentido acabará pagandolo tarde o temprano.


----------



## tarrito (20 Oct 2011)

Un predicador asegura que el mundo se acabará el 21 de octubre - EcoDiario.es

esto es que tenemos que meter cortos con tó lo Gordo mañana!?? :

:ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión cartera poco diversificada, escogiendo bien otros valores europeos y americanos, tal vez sea mejor. Si se trata de una cartera a medio-largo plazo supongo que usando ING no?
> 
> Y Telefónica por sus locuras de endeudarse sin sentido acabará pagandolo tarde o temprano.



Si pero su negocio en un 60% es en paises en desarrollo donde es muy caro financiarse,por eso se financia aqui e invierte alla
O sea,compra el dinero donde es mas barato y opera donde el negocio da mas rentabilidad


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Oct 2011)

hablando con uno del santander, de la parte de banca mayorista


el 20% de quita es una realidad, ya lo han soltado en el banco


Y también han dicho que los clientes no van a asumir las pérdidas, que las van a asumir ellos. Aquí se me ha escapado una carcajada.


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todos estamos perdiendo ahora



Todos?? Todos no....en una pequeña aldea de la Galia.....

No sé si se acordarán por aquí, que hace cosa de un mes dije que un amigo que jamás había comprado nada en bolsa, tuvo que rescatar unos euros de la cuenta vivienda.

Me dijo que cómo lo veia. Le expuse lo que se habla por aquí y digamos que no me mojé.

Habló con su hermano y le dijo más o menos lo mismo.

El tío compró SAN a 5,58 y TEF no sé si a 13,5.

Y yo como un gilipollas siguiendo este hilo a diario, mirando gráficos, tragándome sesiones enteras....lo más baratas que las tengo son a 5,88. 

en fin....suerte todos8:


mañana ibex abre en 8.630 según igmarkets::


----------



## Keyron (20 Oct 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> hablando con uno del santander, de la parte de banca mayorista
> 
> 
> el 20% de quita es una realidad, ya lo han soltado en el banco
> ...



¿No habian dicho al final que lo de la quita de deuda en España nada de nada?


----------



## VOTIN (20 Oct 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> hablando con uno del santander, de la parte de banca mayorista
> 
> 
> el 20% de quita es una realidad, ya lo han soltado en el banco
> ...



Mientras no aparezca en el balance en "Provision para insolvencias" todo es hablar por hablar,y si ,lo pagarian ellos a base de no pagar dividendos en el año
2012,la cotizacion se le iria a la mierda y nos joderian a nosotros,los que tengan acciones


----------



## sirpask (20 Oct 2011)

Mmmm... yo huí de IBE a 5,3 quedandome en tablas... y Esperando estoy con todo a ver si se acerca el Ibex a 8500 y empezamos a mirar de nuevo a IBE para entrar...

YO soy monovalor jeje


----------



## faraico (20 Oct 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> hablando con uno del santander, de la parte de banca mayorista
> 
> 
> el 20% de quita es una realidad, ya lo han soltado en el banco
> ...



se hablaba por ahí del 50%.

se refiere usted a Grecia, verdad?


----------



## credulo (20 Oct 2011)

Vengo a por mi premio gacelero suicida. Llevo un par de semanas desconectado de bolsa por falta de tiempo.

Me llega un mensaje de mi broker indicando que mi orden ha entrado en mercado. ¿Qué cojones? Ya me la han liado pensé.

Me meto en el broker y veo una orden que había metido la semana pasada y no me acordé de anular :ouch:menos mal que en estas cosas meto poco.

Vamos, que voy largo en GAS a 12,88


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (20 Oct 2011)

no no

me refiero a la deuda de España

Se asumen perdidas del 20%, una quita vamos


No hemos hablado ni de la exposición del san a la deuda portuguesa (quita del 40%) ni a la de grecia (quita del 60%)

Nise ha dicho nada en el banco sobre quitas portuguesas o griegas


Si un plan de pensiones tenía deuda española, el banco se traga la diferencia

es lo que han dicho


----------



## univac (20 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo como himbersora a largo plazo estoy a punto de llorar.
> 
> Si siguiese mis instintos primarios vendería todo, asumiría pérdidas, metería el dinero en un fondo a plazo fijo y fuera.
> 
> Pero mis instintos y mi cabeza me dicen cosas diferentes.



Si es himbersora a largo no deberia pasarse por aqui cada dia a hacerse mala sangre. Piense en los movimientos que se han anticipado por aqui...este recorte estaba anunciado, pero luego deberia venir un giro hasta los 9600 donde seguro usted ya estara en verde...salte entonces del tren y espere a la debacle para volver a entrar. Si no he entendido mal, usted entro hace pocos dias...imaginese si hubiese entrado en junio con la bolsa a 10000, eso si seria para estar acongojada. Animo y siempre opere con stops


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2011)

Madre mia un dia que quito los stop loss y en unas horas que voy a currar vaya caida. Estoy en tef en 14'86 y san a 6'25.Que stop teneis pensados? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> no no
> 
> me refiero a la deuda de España
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver
¿quien tiene la deuda española?
Bancos españoles,chinos,seguridad social y algun otro
Digo yo que antes de decir tonterias se tendria que hablar con los acreedores haber que opinan, y me parece a mi que en este tema estan opinando repartiendo cafe para todos.Como España se salva de la mierda griega ,ne refiero a sus sistema financiero,pues se inventan la quita de la deuda española
para que tambien nos salpique
España ahora mismo es el estado menos endeudado en relacion con su pib de Europa


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Madre mia un dia que quito los stop loss y en unas horas que voy a currar vaya caida. Estoy en tef en 14'86 y san a 6'25.Que stop teneis pensados?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Yo tengo el san a 6,20 y no me pongo stop,si baja mucho voy a largo y si sube mucho hago caja


----------



## Keyron (21 Oct 2011)

Y encima terremoto de 4,2 en San Francisco, vaya tela de día...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Telefonicas
> Técnicas no descarto acabar vendiendo palmando.



No te preocupes tanto por las telefónicas, mañana quizás bajen hasta el vencimiento, pero ya ha corregido el ibex entre el 50% y el 61,8% para irse a los 9600 creo y telefónica pondera un 20% en el ibex. Telefónica de aquí a 15-20 días subirá cálculo que cerca de 1,5 € entre 16-16,5 en parte por la subida de esta 3ª estructura de la que hablé antes y tb claro está, pq repartirá dividendo en esos días y es casi imposible que baje.
TR no sé, quizás no baje demasiado pero no tiene alta correlación con IBEX y ha subido bastante, corregirá creo que un poco intensamente + pero volverá a subir a niveles pasados.
Eso sí, va a ser llegar el PP al gobierno (sin que tenga nada que ver) y quizás coincidir una bajada hasta el fin del mundo (los 6200 que dije antes).


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo como himbersora a largo plazo estoy a punto de llorar.
> 
> Si siguiese mis instintos primarios vendería todo, asumiría pérdidas, metería el dinero en un fondo a plazo fijo y fuera.
> 
> Pero mis instintos y mi cabeza me dicen cosas diferentes.



Un hinbersor a largo plazo nunca llora.

Le vamos a tener que presentar a Pepon....


----------



## Livrac (21 Oct 2011)

Que habilidad tienen los politicos para desviar el tema de lo que no les interesa  la deuda es un mal menor el problema es el *desempleo*


Salu2


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Si es himbersora a largo no deberia pasarse por aqui cada dia a hacerse mala sangre. Piense en los movimientos que se han anticipado por aqui...este recorte estaba anunciado, pero luego deberia venir un giro hasta los 9600 donde seguro usted ya estara en verde...salte entonces del tren y espere a la debacle para volver a entrar. Si no he entendido mal, usted entro hace pocos dias...imaginese si hubiese entrado en junio con la bolsa a 10000, eso si seria para estar acongojada. Animo y siempre opere con stops



No se preocupe, no me hago mala sangre..lo bueno de la bolsa es que lo único que se puede perder es dinero.

Si pudiese firmar en algún sitio quedarme sin un duro pero tener a los míos y a mi misma siempre bien....sin mirar hoyga¡

Entro aquí porque algún día, en una galaxia muy lejana, me gustaría dedicarme a los CFD´s.

Y porque además de que se aprende, se pasa bien con los conforeros.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mientras no aparezca en el balance en "Provision para insolvencias" todo es hablar por hablar,y si ,lo pagarian ellos a base de no pagar dividendos en el año
> 2012,la cotizacion se le iria a la mierda y nos joderian a nosotros,los que tengan acciones



Deterioro de valor de créditos por operaciones comerciales


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (21 Oct 2011)

Livrac dijo:


> Que habilidad tienen los politicos para desviar el tema de lo que no les interesa  la deuda es un mal menor el problema es el *desempleo*
> 
> 
> Salu2



si la crisis internacional es una canica

el desempleo es una pelota de golf

la deuda es un balón medicinal


para que veas un poco cual es la magnitud del problema


----------



## faraico (21 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Deterioro de valor de créditos por operaciones comerciales



Pero la deuda Española apaece como créditos comerciales?::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Pero la deuda Española apaece como créditos comerciales?::



Me había perdido, perdón. Pensaba que hablaba de deuda de clientes.
Si es por deuda que posea, sería "Deterioro de valor de valores representativos
de deuda".


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

Según lo prometido al Sr. *Chinook*_Deslocalizador, adjunto Thermal Scan para la sesión de hoy.... que vengo de un par de Gintonics con viejos colegas, y veo que el día ha estado... calentitto.





No hay mucho que resaltar, realmente; el mosqueo de Cárpatos, hombre afable y dicharachero donde los haya pero un poco _demodé _ya en cuestiones de trading, no tiene demasiada justificación: durante nada menos que TRES horas antes del primer movimiento brusco a la baja (12:00 - 15:00) la divergencia en volumen ha sido espeluznante.

Hablamos de un indicador cotidiano, simple y al alcance de cualquiera, como es una sencilla y simple divergencia de volumen. No tiene justificación que el swing down pille desprevenido a nadie. Había otros muchos setups más oscuros y complejos (que no aparecen en esta imagen) que anunciaban la hostia, pero es que la divergencia de volumen era de escuela primaria, vamos.

El mercado todavía daba una segunda oportunidad (raro evento, éste) a los "lentitos", para que pudieran salirse a tiempo moderando pérdidas: la segunda pata del desplome marca un volumen igual a la primera.... con 30 puntos menos en el precio !! Hay que haberle pegado mucho al orujo para no darse cuenta de lo obvio: que no hay contraparte compradora en la segunda leg down, y el momento del trend era tan grande que la tercera estaba casi cantada.... como así ocurrió.

Cierto que hay días (los más) en los que el mercado es muy oscuro en sus intenciones... pero hay otros, como éste, en que está chillando y haciendo señales de humo... con varias horas de antelación.

En fin, pobre Cárpatos ::


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Pero la deuda Española apaece como créditos comerciales?::



Podria ser
para un banco es un activo que se podria considerar como de su actividad ,ya que se dedican a prestar dinero,pero no lo recuerdo exactamente
hace ya algunas decadas que lo estudie::


----------



## Livrac (21 Oct 2011)

blackholesun dijo:


> si la crisis internacional es una canica
> 
> el desempleo es una pelota de golf
> 
> ...




Si te refieres a España todo en sí es un problema  El resto es teatro politiquero, mi opinión.


Salu2


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Según lo prometido al Sr. *Chinook*_Deslocalizador, adjunto Thermal Scan para la sesión de hoy.... que vengo de un par de Gintonics con viejos colegas, y veo que el día ha estado... calentitto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor vamos al grano y cuentenos el pronostico para mañana,que el ostion de hoy ya lo hemos notao en las carnes:cook: y no hacen falta graficos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Según lo prometido al Sr. *Chinook*_Deslocalizador, adjunto Thermal Scan para la sesión de hoy.... que vengo de un par de Gintonics con viejos colegas, y veo que el día ha estado... calentitto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues hace sus cursos y sus cosas. Y se cabrea con el ministro de Finanzas alemán que según él "despeña" todas la bolsas. En fin...


----------



## Caos (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El SP difícil de saber por dónde va a tirar. No termina de corregir pero tampoco de enfrentar con decisión los 1230. De momento consolidando la anterior subida. Es cuestión de esperar para tomar la mejor decisión.



Todos los mercados quieren bajar, pero este no se acaba caer, el cobre p.ej está cayendo a mínimos de nuevo con lo que implica (renmibi, China). El EUR/USD más o menos es neutro y tiene mucho que ver con la venta de activos y repatriación que están haciendo los bancos para obtener mayor capital y liquidez con lo que parece que estemos en un impass a ver quien da el primer paso adelante (bonos, acciones, materias primas, forex... parece que las m.primas son las que han decidido tomar la delantera) pero es un "problema" de liquidez. La liquidez (exuberancia o contracción) es lo que más mueve el mercado así que mientras continúen los movimientos entre monedas va a ser difícil que acabe de bajar.

El SPX (se ve más claro en el SPY) está en una bandera en la que no ha conseguido cerrar por encima de la mitad ningún día desde que llegamos, se está haciendo mayor distribución en los diferentes canales y hay que mirar los valores que se están vendiendo (AAPL y el NASDAQ de nuevo cayendo, p.ej.) porque suelen marcar un preludio. BAC es un corto y lo van a tumbar entre varios fondos de cobertura en no mucho tiempo, pero no recomiendo a nadie subirse encima porque la volatilidad no va a ser apta para la mayoría de los bolsillos. El problema y lo que me temo es que si no corrige ahora a la baja, y rompe p.ej hasta los 1250-1266 aprox. (cosa que veo más o menos imposible ahora mismo, pero supongamos) nos vamos a regalar con unas cuantas cascadas cuando lleguemos a esa zona muy débiles, pero yo diría que eso no es lo "deseable" 

@Silenciosa, no se desanime, pero a veces las ganas de entrar nos pueden. Aunque se sea inversor a L/P hay que buscar puntos de entrada y salida y utilizar stops si se es un jugador pequeño (es decir, que no tiene que acumular sobre varios niveles p.ej. como un leoncio), en cualquier caso hay que mirarlo con perspectiva, las bolsas de principio de año a ahora a penas se han movido, y hasta Diciembre va a tener tiempo sobrado para salirse en un buen momento a pesar de los movimientos violentos.

Todo depende de su capacidad para verse en 'negative equity', si realmente es inversor a L/P debe acostumbrarse a esto. Las circunstancias cíclicas hacen muy diferente a este tipo de mercado del de los años 1990-2000 p.ej. para el _'inversor a l/p'_ con lo que debe acostumbrarse a que la bolsa ya no va a subir hasta el infinito y más allá sino que la tendencia secular el bajista y bastante cíclica. Hay que alejarse y mirarlo en gráficos semanales y con unos 2-3 años.

EDIT: No se nos olvide que mañana es fecha de vencimiento, por lo que no conviene que se muevan demasiado algunas cosas. El Lunes deberíamos ver por fin movimientos más decisivos en algunos mercados indecisos.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Todos los mercados quieren bajar, pero este no se acaba caer, el cobre p.ej está cayendo a mínimos de nuevo con lo que implica (renmibi, China). El EUR/USD más o menos es neutro y tiene mucho que ver con la venta de activos y repatriación que están haciendo los bancos para obtener mayor capital y liquidez con lo que parece que estemos en un impass a ver quien da el primer paso adelante (bonos, acciones, materias primas, forex... parece que las m.primas son las que han decidido tomar la delantera) pero es un "problema" de liquidez. La liquidez (exuberancia o contracción) es lo que más mueve el mercado así que mientras continúen los movimientos entre monedas va a ser difícil que acabe de bajar.
> 
> El SPX (se ve más claro en el SPY) está en una bandera en la que no ha conseguido cerrar por encima de la mitad ningún día desde que llegamos, se está haciendo mayor distribución en los diferentes canales y hay que mirar los valores que se están vendiendo (AAPL y el NASDAQ de nuevo cayendo, p.ej.) porque suelen marcar un preludio. BAC es un corto y lo van a tumbar entre varios fondos de cobertura en no mucho tiempo, pero no recomiendo a nadie subirse encima porque la volatilidad no va a ser apta para la mayoría de los bolsillos. El problema y lo que me temo es que si no corrige ahora a la baja, y rompe p.ej hasta los 1250-1266 aprox. (cosa que veo más o menos imposible ahora mismo, pero supongamos) nos vamos a regalar con unas cuantas cascadas cuando lleguemos a esa zona muy débiles, pero yo diría que eso no es lo "deseable"
> 
> ...



You're right, I think.
Como venía diciendo días atrás, veo la situación actual con sesgo bajista pero sin perder la técnica propia de hacer lo que me dicen los gráficos y siempre con stop. A pesar de ello, estos cabrones lo pueden estirar hasta 1260 sin problema si se ponen a ello (sería quizá un regalo para darle duro desde más arriba). Creo que hay una distribución importante porque las subidas son rápidas y sin demasiado volumen en comparación con las bajadas (éstas son en muchos casos en formato goteo). Además les está ayudando que el eurodolar no termina de ponerse direccional por lo que disponen de tiempo suficiente para ir empapelando poco a poco. Si finalmente se cumple que vence el proceso de distribución, se podrá decir que ha sido muy relevante y masivo, con tiempo como a ellos les gusta. Sigo pensando que el volumen bestial del verano (en las bajadas) no es gratis y quiere decir algo.

Visto con perspectiva y alejándose en zoom en los charts, sigue con pinta bajista si bien la volatilidad es muy alta lo que implica mucho barrido de posiciones.

Aquí están los leoncios para tratar de engañarnos. En poquito tiempo e interpretando las decisiones/bulos de los perroflautas europeos ... están consiguiendo que cada vez haya más alcistas. Quizá para ir metiéndoles papel. Veremos porque muchas sesiones no quedan para que se quiten la careta. Es sintomático que antes ciertas noticias (o mejor dicho, como las interpretan para aprovecharse) se pierden 200 puntos en el DAX y sin embargo, subirlos les cuesta un huevo.

Tengo que decirle, que su post es magnífico ... as usual.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Oct 2011)

Mañana nada, volatilidad fuerte por la mañana como siempre hasta el vencimiento de las 12 del estx 50 (que hay mucho que quiere salvar algo los muebles, habría me imagino unos cuantas gacelillas con futuros a la baja esperando los 7200-6700 que algunos anunciaron), algo de cachondeo de 15 a 16:45 a la baja, pero poco y que servirá para regular indicadores tb a la baja, quizás fibos de 8450 en ibex y las 3 próximas semanas a por los 9600 y luego sí, el fin del mundo a los 6200 (como en las pelis: el mundo dejará de ser tal como lo conocemos..) que creo que será en febrero-2012..y después toca descanso todo el primer semestre de 2012 entre 6200 y 7500 (algo similar a lo que hicimos esta primavera entre 11000 y 10000).
Eso me dicen mis gráficos (proyecciones elliot, impulsos fibos pendientes etc etc).. ::::


----------



## The Hellion (21 Oct 2011)

Pues a ver qué hace hoy el mercado, porque todo no lo podía tener descontado. 

Lo de Gadafi, pase, porque antes o después iba a pasar. Lo del comunicado, pues bueno, desde el lunes estaba claro lo que había. Lo de del Rivero, es una putada para los que se ponían cortos en Sacyr, pero es lo que pasa cuando echas órdagos. Ahora, que la salida del armario forocochera de ghkghk, eso no se lo esperaba nadie. 

Así que ahora no que no me vengan a mí con descuentos. O reacciona o es que es un ente insensible, que no tiene sentimientos, que le da igual todo, que no le importa todo el amor que le damos a lo largo del día, ni el interés con el que esperamos a que acabe a las 5:30 para ver cómo le ha ido la jornada, para que luego, a la hora de la verdad, nunca nos cuente nada, que siempre nos tenemos que enterar por terceros de lo que le pasa. 

Desde luego, como decía caos, cuando nos conocimos en la década de los noventa, no era así. ::


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tengo el san a 6,20 y no me pongo stop,si baja mucho voy a largo y si sube mucho hago caja



Creo que hare lo mismo.No tengo prisa, pase lo que pase siempre estara el foro para pasar un rato ameno y esas jga viendo sudar a botin.Por arriba que precio te has puesto?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo tengo el san a 6,20 y no me pongo stop,si baja mucho voy a largo y si sube mucho hago caja



Tienes exactamente el mismo precio al que compre. Ahora no creo que sea hora de vender aunque baje a los infiernos, toca esperar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2011)

[


ponzi dijo:


> Creo que hare lo mismo.No tengo prisa, pase lo que pase siempre estara el foro para pasar un rato ameno y esas jga viendo sudar a botin.Por arriba que precio te has puesto?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Sr. Ponzi, la teoría y la experiencia dicen que:

-Ponga stop-loss.
-Conserve liquidez.
-Vaya con la tendencia.

No se ofusque con una mala operación. Los mercados abren todos los dias. Por falso orgullo y terquedad nos podemos ver fácilmente con un -50% en contra que podríamos tardar mucho (o nunca) en recuperar a largo plazo. 

Ejemplo en carnes propias época pre-HVEI35, por si le sirve. Compañia hispana de aerogeneradores. Compra 12 y algo :XX: . Baja a 11 y poco. Más no va a caer, promedio (soy un triunfadoh).... cae a 10 y algo... :: Ahí ya si vendi y asumi las perdidas. Mala operación? NO. Mire usted donde está ahora la acción. En lugar de perder un 75% :XX: perdí un 20 y algo. Mantuve liquidez y posteriormente, subiendome en el momento adecuado pude recuperar algo las perdidas (compre en 5.30 y vendi en 6.42). Cree usted que Gamesa llegará alguna vez a 12€? A mi me custa creerlo. Pues lo mismo con otras muchas compañias.

Por lo demás, suerte.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No hay mucho que resaltar, realmente; el mosqueo de Cárpatos, hombre afable y dicharachero donde los haya pero un poco _demodé _ya en cuestiones de trading, no tiene demasiada justificación: durante nada menos que TRES horas antes del primer movimiento brusco a la baja (12:00 - 15:00) la divergencia en volumen ha sido espeluznante.
> 
> Hablamos de un indicador cotidiano, simple y al alcance de cualquiera, como es una sencilla y simple divergencia de volumen. No tiene justificación que el swing down pille desprevenido a nadie. Había otros muchos setups más oscuros y complejos (que no aparecen en esta imagen) que anunciaban la hostia, pero es que la divergencia de volumen era de escuela primaria, vamos.
> 
> ...



sr pollastre me descubro una vez más ante una clase magistral en la que le da una patada en el culo a Cárpatos y a otros tantos y tantos "analistos" y predictores del pasado que corren por ahí...

vale más un post suyo que veinte cursos de trading :Aplauso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Oct 2011)

Pregunta como siempre de novato. 
Si en teoría el ibex ahora se puede ir mas o menos a 9.600, que seria un 10-15% arriba, debido a la ponderancia de los grandes, es mas o menos lo que estos deberían hacer?
O sea el SAN sobre 6.60,etc?
Se que pueden unas tirar de las otras, pero vamos hablo de una media mas o menos. 
Porque no podría ser ese tirón del Ibex sin las grandes, no?
Buenos días y suerte ahí fuera


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Cerrados largos de ayer: 8580-8680.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Buenos y vencimientos dias,

yo he probado de nuevo el mismo corto de ayer, veremos como sale hoy.

Ustedes no se han percatado de una cosa, y es que el señor rafaxl no visita el hilo, y los usa siguen haciendo de las mismas. Creo que fuimos muy injustos con el, sirva este post como invitacion para que vuelvas a postear y acordarte de la madre de alguno.


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [
> 
> Sr. Ponzi, la teoría y la experiencia dicen que:
> 
> ...



Gracias por los consejos Sr Guybrush_Threepwood. Buena salida de Gamesa

Suerte


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre me descubro una vez más ante una clase magistral en la que le da una patada en el culo a Cárpatos y a otros tantos y tantos "analistos" y predictores del pasado que corren por ahí...
> 
> vale más un post suyo que veinte cursos de trading :Aplauso:




Hombre, verá... a Dios lo que es de Dios, y al César lo que es del César: Cárpatos es un tipo muy ameno de leer, que comparte gratuitamente parte de su información con todos nosotros a través de su web, y ahí hay que reconocerle el mérito y quitarse el sombrero.

Pero en cuestiones de trading (y aquí estamos ya en el terreno de las opiniones personales, ojo) se ha quedado anclado en el típico "los datos mueven al canal". 
Entiendo que es una persona ya de cierta edad, que lleva muchos años en esto, y es igualmente cierto que antes el trading funcionaba de otra manera. Pero los tiempos de la escuadra y el cartabón ya quedaron atrás, y este hombre parece sentirse a gusto en las explicaciones típicas ("leoncios malos, maquinitas malas políticos malos, que me movéis el índice...") en vez de ir más allá (sin ir más lejos, debajo del término "maquinitas" hay todo un universo esperando a ser estudiado y comprendido por la gente que quiera tomarse el trading en serio).

Por eso digo lo de "_demodé_" (pasado de moda). Por lo demás, yo me lo paso pipa leyéndole.

Cuestión aparte (y más delicada) es lo de los cursos de trading. Me da igual que sean de Cárpatos o de cualquier otro, aquí no hago distinciones. Los cursos de trading tienen muy mala fama en el sector; entre los traders profesionales existe el típico dicho/chanza de que "el trader fracasado es el que abre una academia y se pone a dar cursos de trading", evidenciando el hecho de que si realmente tus técnicas funcionasen, lo último que necesitarías (y harías) es enseñarlas a los demás.

Pero es que además, mire Ud., si realmente el trading pudiera enseñarse mediante cursos (y aquí es donde está la madre del cordero), los cursos no costarían $2000, sino que tendrían que costar $200.000 (mínimo). Me parece un precio justo a pagar si alguien pudiera enseñarle unas habilidades que van a solucionarle la vida. 

Un dentista, valga como ejemplo, a la hora de montar su negocio (clínica) el cual le dará de comer, paga bastante más que eso. 

Pero, y aquí viene el problema... un dentista se puede formar en la universidad... pero un trader no puede formarse en una academia. Y mucho menos en un curso de un mes de duración. Aunque te imparta el curso el tío más genial sobre la faz de la tierra.

Ya conoce mi opinión sobre el trading: requiere un compedio de disciplinas para funcionar, no basta con ser bueno sólo en una cosa. 

De esas habilidades, algunas se pueden adquirir; otras, se pueden entrenar. Y otras, sencillamente o se nace con ellas o no se tendrán nunca.

Muchas cosas juntas para pretender transmitirlas en un curso de $2000....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Sr. Pollastre como andamos para hoy, muchos indicadores al rojo o al verde?

Ja, por 200.000 me comrpo un pisito hombre que eso si renta, :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2011)

Santander vende el 35% de una filial en EEUU con plusvalías de 726 millones

Ampliaciones de capital para pagar dividendos, venta de activos, ampliaciones de capital para pagar convertibles. Algo huele a podrido en Dinamarca....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Hoy es un dia normal, somos la locomotora de europa, menos mal, el tiempo pone a cada uno en su sitio.

Estoy por comprarme una entrada a la junta del san, total vale menos de 6 euros.


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Cuestión aparte (y más delicada) es lo de los cursos de trading. Me da igual que sean de Cárpatos o de cualquier otro, aquí no hago distinciones. Los cursos de trading tienen muy mala fama en el sector; entre los traders profesionales existe el típico dicho/chanza de que "el trader fracasado es el que abre una academia y se pone a dar cursos de trading", evidenciando el hecho de que si realmente tus técnicas funcionasen, lo último que necesitarías (y harías) es enseñarlas a los demás.



he asistido a alguna "presentación" de este tipo de cursos y tiene ud más razón que un santo. No dejan de ser "Cárpatos" desfasados que no pasan de las velas japonesas y que no conocen las herramientas de las que se puede disponer hoy en dia y que sin ellas es como ir a la guerra armado con un tirachinas y el enemigo atacando con cañones.

Una pérdida de tiempo


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre como andamos para hoy, muchos indicadores al rojo o al verde?
> 
> Ja, por 200.000 me comrpo un pisito hombre que eso si renta, :XX:




Bueno, si quiere algo de riesgo y diversión para hoy, entonces tengo una lectura de Mandrilator para Ud.... 

Si en algún momento tocamos el 5764, intente un largo con SP 5785 , SL 5754. Si rebasa 5774, mueva SL y proteja los últimos 11 pips de la operación desde esa trinchera.

Recuerde, no se "ansíe": SP +21 pips, si la operación sale bien no tiente a su suerte.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Cerrados largos de ayer: 8580-8680.



Muy buena y leoncia operación, comprando en soportazo durante el pánico intradía luego de una reacción al alza :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Muy buena y leoncia operación, comprando en soportazo durante el pánico intradía luego de una reacción al alza :Aplauso:



Comparto 100%. Y veo que ese es mi gran problema, mi asignatura pendiente: decidir cuando salir.


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, si quiere algo de riesgo y diversión para hoy, entonces tengo una lectura de Mandrilator para Ud....
> 
> Si en algún momento tocamos el 5764, intente un largo con SP 5785 , SL 5754. Si rebasa 5774, mueva SL y proteja los últimos 11 pips de la operación desde esa trinchera.
> 
> Recuerde, no se "ansíe": SP +21 pips, si la operación sale bien no tiente a su suerte.



Vale gracias, corto en DAX con todo lo gordo... (es bromaaaa....)

Hoy descanso, que los vencimientos son malitos y este finde me da suficiente miedo como para no aventurar un posición para el lunes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Comparto 100%. Y veo que ese es mi gran problema, mi asignatura pendiente: decidir cuando salir.



Yo siempre le regalo la mitad de operación al mercado, ya estamos en 8740 :´(


----------



## faraico (21 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> he comprado unos papelitos rojos con una llama blanca a 5,88 cada uno....
> 
> 
> hay que ir organizando la quedada JGA



puestas a la venta en 5.92...si toca ese precio se me venden y al menos no pierdo y me quedo pillado con maaaaaas SAN....que no quiero ser el máximo accionista individual


----------



## The Hellion (21 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos y vencimientos dias,
> 
> yo he probado de nuevo el mismo corto de ayer, veremos como sale hoy.
> 
> Ustedes no se han percatado de una cosa, y es que el señor rafaxl no visita el hilo, y los usa siguen haciendo de las mismas. Creo que fuimos muy injustos con el, sirva este post como invitacion para que vuelvas a postear y acordarte de la madre de alguno.



Creo recordar de alguno de mis antiguos viajes a la sentina del foro que el sr. RafaXL se autoinmoló.


----------



## rosonero (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo siempre le regalo la mitad de operación al mercado, ya estamos en 8740 :´(



Piense en los que entramos en 8640, también queremos nuestos 100 puntitos 

Pd. Ala !!! Ya los tengo, me vuelvo a la trinchera


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

Con la salida del Del Rivero de Sacyr se comenta que el órdago contra Repsol se ha terminado (que no escape a nadie que los bancos son quienes han forzado esta salida), y va a comenzar a vender su participación en la petrolera. Hoy se refleja en la cotización de Repsol.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

rosonero dijo:


> Piense en los que entramos en 8640, también queremos nuestos 100 puntitos
> 
> Pd. Ala !!! Ya los tengo, me vuelvo a la trinchera



Gratz! A ver si se deja usted ver más por el foro y si alguna vez sus quehaceres le dejan escaparse al sur de la Tordera, llame!!! Tenemos pendiente otro burbumeeting :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Bueno cerrado el corto del daxie con 12+ pipos, pagan las comisiones y la gasolina de este fin de semana, yo sigo liado asi que les leo esta tarde.

Muchas gracias por ese mandrilator, lo sigo con un mini. Estaremos atentos.

PD: Se autoinmolo en pos de nuestra bentida salvacion guanera, sin duda un grande el señor Rafaxl, este donde este que le vaya bien [musica de honor sonando de fondo]


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

Ojete-calor, mis cuates.... el control de tracción marca un increíble valor de +2000 (ver elipse azul), se compra y se compra sin parar, y el precio sigue clavado en 8K.... se masca la tragedia en el Bernabeu ::


----------



## rosonero (21 Oct 2011)

Y esto ? ::

Merkel avisa de que la quita de Grecia debe ser mayor de lo pactado · ELPAÍS.com


La canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, ha admitido hoy ante su grupo parlamentario de la Unión una quita o condonación de la deuda griega mayor de la calculada inicialmente. Fuentes de la Unión (cristianodemócratas y socialcristianos bávaros CDU/CSU) destacaron que Merkel ha comentado hoy a los diputados que una condonación del 21% de la deuda griega resulta insuficiente para afrontar la crisis presupuestaria de ese país.

..//..


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete-calor, mis cuates.... el control de tracción marca un increíble valor de +2000 (ver elipse azul), se compra y se compra sin parar, y el precio sigue clavado en 8K.... se masca la tragedia en el Bernabeu ::



Traducido al mortal significa? Caida del Ibex en breve?


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Traducido al mortal significa? Caida del Ibex en breve?




Pues si se compra y se compra será subida... espero.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

El IBEX muy cerquita de su techo en el canal en gráficos de horas. Atentollllllsssss


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> .... se masca la tragedia en el Bernabeu ::



ni que lo diga, ese gráfico es totalmente del Barça ::


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> ni que lo diga, ese gráfico es totalmente del Barça ::



Coño, no había caído en eso ni lo más mínimo, tiene Ud. toda la razón ::


----------



## univac (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".



Bueno, quiza porque junto con TEF y BBVA son el grueso del indice y como ustedes dan niveles del indice, saben que estas les seguiran. La pregunta seria, en la junta de BBVA no dan canapes? que tiene Botin que les pone cachondos a todos?

Yo siguiendo los consejos de Nico pensaba mirar hoy si podia robar alguna manzanita, pero esto lleva rato entre 5,98-6,02 ...no me da ni para comisiones con mis 4 leuros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".



A mi me pasó también con anterioridad, ahora solo compraré cuando toque. Y cuando toca es SAn a 4€ ::

Es el equivalente bursatil al pisto. Los mantras son.

- Más no puede bajar, mirad el rebote de 2009.
- Siempre me quedará el dividendo del 14%.
- Si baja, mantengo. Ya subirá, cuando suba, vendo con plusvalías. (y si no lo quemo :
- Siempre podré ir a las junta de accionistas (esta ya de coña :XX

Todo esto sin acritud y como siempre, cada uno hace con su dinero lo que le da la gana. 

Sin considerarme más listo que nadie y blabla.


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".



En esa probable visita a los 9600, cual seria el "carrefour" español?
Porque SAN en todos los analisis, siempre es tendencia bajista, al igual que TEF.
Hay alguna accion en ese ibex, que en esa subida, sea mas en la linea de lo que se supone hara el ibex?


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

Descarga institucional ahora mismo, 500 Daxies en 6 segundos. El precio no se ve afectado porque se ha hecho en el paralelo, a través de una DP (lógico para estos volúmenes).

Ahora mismo hay posicionamientos en el principal y en los paralelos.... definitivamente vienen curvas 



edito: otros 1000 más en un bloque único. Es una operación que requeriría un margin de 10€M. No está mal....

edit2: los rollovers a los nuevos contratos están comenzando.


----------



## mataresfacil (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".



Modo animadora americana, on, dame una S, dame una A, dame una N

SAN.............................................botin Off.


Eso me digo yo todas las mañanas cuando veo el dinero que palmo. En mi caso particular es que soy idiota.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".





En mi caso, porque es una acción con muchísimo, muchísimo volumen y volatilidad. Llevaré unas 8 entradas con ellos, y nunca he salido con pérdidas. Me permite entrar en plena subida vertiginosa con 70.000 euros por ejemplo, y aunque pegue un latigazo hacia abajo, luego lo pega hacia arriba, para volver a bajar y acabar subiendo. Siempre hay un punto de salida un 0.5-1% por arriba que me permite una buena ganancia y mi volumen ni lo nota. Vamos, como si quiero vender a mercado. 

Además SUELE ser noble, los días como hoy que se presuponía verde está verde, y los días que huelen a guano guanea como el que más.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Bueno, quiza porque junto con TEF y BBVA son el grueso del indice y como ustedes dan niveles del indice, saben que estas les seguiran. La pregunta seria, en la junta de BBVA no dan canapes? que tiene Botin que les pone cachondos a todos?
> 
> Yo siguiendo los consejos de Nico pensaba mirar hoy si podia robar alguna manzanita, pero esto lleva rato entre 5,98-6,02 ...no me da ni para comisiones con mis 4 leuros.



Pero no es del todo cierto. TEF está mucho mejor que los bancos, y, aún así, ya comenté la semana pasada que esta subida la liderarían los peques, aunque su ponderación sea mucho menor.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> En esa probable visita a los 9600, cual seria el "carrefour" español?
> Porque SAN en todos los analisis, siempre es tendencia bajista, al igual que TEF.
> Hay alguna accion en ese ibex, que en esa subida, sea mas en la linea de lo que se supone hara el ibex?



Sí, y ya he comentado unas cuantas, con referencias y todo. ABE, GAS, IAG y TEF, dentro de los grandes, es la que probablemente experimentará mayor subida.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso, porque es una acción con muchísimo, muchísimo volumen y volatilidad. Llevaré unas 8 entradas con ellos, y nunca he salido con pérdidas. Me permite entrar en plena subida vertiginosa con 70.000 euros por ejemplo, y aunque pegue un latigazo hacia abajo, luego lo pega hacia arriba, para volver a bajar y acabar subiendo. Siempre hay un punto de salida un 0.5-1% por arriba que me permite una buena ganancia y mi volumen ni lo nota. Vamos, como si quiero vender a mercado.
> 
> Además SUELE ser noble, los días como hoy que se presuponía verde está verde, y los días que huelen a guano guanea como el que más.



Y me parece muy bien, pero eres un caso atípico. Normalmente la gente compra esta acción para mantener, con motivo del nombre y punto. Y luego vienen las enganchadas


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y me parece muy bien, pero eres un caso atípico. Normalmente la gente compra esta acción para mantener, con motivo del nombre y punto. Y luego vienen las enganchadas




Eso sí es cierto. Ayer precisamente estuve con un farmacéutico que decía que con lo que se depreciaban las farmacias, tenía que haber aceptado una oferta que tuvo por la suya hace unos años y meterlo en SAN, que viviría de rentas y era un blue chip y blabla... Claramente no había visto esto:


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".



No se preocupe, aprenderan como ya hemos aprendido otros. A base de ostias. ::

Eso sí, yo al menos espero que mis minusvalías en SAN sirvan para que Fernando tenga mejora coche para el año que viene.

Y si lo hacen para ir a la junta, pues que saluden a Botín de mis partes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Traducido al mortal significa? Caida del Ibex en breve?



Si el precio no sube con compras es que se está colocando papel a destajo, mi interpretación con esta ambigüedad propia de los genios (todos están como una cabra y pollastre no es una excepción) es que nos vamos por el retrete.

Yo después de liquidar mi futuro estoy a la espera en 8520 y 8460, este último con extra de la casa ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pero no es del todo cierto. TEF está mucho mejor que los bancos, y, aún así, ya comenté la semana pasada que esta subida la liderarían los peques, aunque su ponderación sea mucho menor.



SAN ha formado un techo clarísimo en 5' justo en los 6.00 y ahora al guano.

Edit: Y la que lleva toda la semana pidiendo cortos es Tele5..... OMG! Otra vez se ha escapado viva ::


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Si el precio no sube con compras es que se está colocando papel a destajo, mi interpretación con esta ambigüedad propia de los genios (todos están como una cabra y pollastre no es una excepción) es que nos vamos por el retrete.
> 
> Yo después de liquidar mi futuro estoy a la espera en 8520 y 8460, este último con extra de la casa ::




Eh, gracias por lo de la cabra... lo del genio, directamente asumo que está Ud. bromeando


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

No sé si liquidar GAS y FER con un 1% de pérdidas en cada una... porque este fin de semana da terror. El gap el lunes, en cualquiera de la direcciones, puede ser de órdago.


----------



## faraico (21 Oct 2011)

Lo de siempre....bajada vertical del SAN, me barre el stop y comienza a subir.....esto es ya desesperante....a ver si es un rebotillo y hay guano de verdad


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Eh, gracias por lo de la cabra... lo del genio, directamente asumo que está Ud. bromeando



Usted sabe que se lo digo desde el cariño y la admiración.

Abusando de su generosidad y aprovechando que tengo la libretita de apuntes a mano:
En la gráfica del ThermalScan:
Lila: Leones
Naranja: Gacelas
?


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es la manía que tiene la gente de comprar SANs porque "es el SAN".



A mi es que el botas me pone. :fiufiu:


----------



## univac (21 Oct 2011)

Para celebrar la discusion, largo en SAN a 5,89...a ver si me salgo dentro de un rato con la factura de la luz pagada.


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Usted sabe que se lo digo desde el cariño y la admiración.
> 
> Abusando de su generosidad y aprovechando que tengo la libretita de apuntes a mano:
> En la gráfica del ThermalScan:
> ...




No, va bien encaminado, pero no es exactamente eso. Las gacelas son demasiado fáciles de trazar, no interesan; ese gráfico lo que marca es:

Lila: Leones tontos (jugadores medianos, tecnología fácilmente detectable)

Naranja: Leones Listos (big players, tecnología state-of-the-art )

Observe cómo la línea naranja mantiene el perfil bajo (no es fácil adivinar su dirección, y debe ser contrastada con otros módulos), mientras que la lila es fácilmente detectable: es muy complicado interceptar los algoritmos de los que tienen buena (y digo Buena) tecnología de verdad. 

Esa es mi guerra, hamijo. Ahí es donde yo soy feliz ::


----------



## Nico (21 Oct 2011)

Bueno... ya podemos cerrar el chiringuito.

Por fortuna un día CLARISIMO en SAN. 

El juego era:

a) Comprar a la entrada. Hubo gap así que, algún genio podía entrar a 5,90 y, los seres humanos normales -con alguna espera para confirmar- podiamos entrar en 5,92/3.

b) A las 10 ya era clarísimo el fibo que estaban siguiendo (5,90 - 6,05) por si fuera poco para esa hora tenían una ascendente que unía los dos máximos y que llevaba a los 6 aproximadamente.

- Para los más prudentes, venta a 5,99.
- Para los más audaces o ambiciosos, venta a 6.02 (no llegó)

c) Siguiendo la noble tradición de esta bonita acción, iban a regresar a la base del fibo en algún momento (5,90) así que con una orden en 5,92 podías irte a casa.

En la práctica bajó mucho más allá (hasta los 5,87)

===

*Total ?*

Entre 7 a 10 ctvs en la subida y unos 8 ctvs en la bajada (al recomprar y asumiendo que volverá a subir desde ya).

15 ctvs (para los más humildes, casi 20 para los más audaces y suertudos cosa que no pueden confiar en tener siempre).

150 eurapios x 1000 acciones (menos comisiones pero, si tienes 4000 o 5000 acciones la incidencia es casi despreciable)

===

Seguramente en lo que queda del día va a dar otros 10-20 ctvs en sus idas y vueltas pero, ya no tengo tiempo así que los dejo disfrutando de la jornada.

===

Ah!. No tengo tiempo para confirmarles esto con certeza pero me parece que ahora -por un rato- está vigente un fibo cuyos límites son 5,85 (el cierre de ayer) y 6,01 (el máximo de hoy).

Por el momento lo está respetando.

Saludo para los camaradas.

Bertok... creo que es una salvajada que te arranquen de ese modo la antena de la radio. Un poco de arte es entendible pero el vandalismo me parece abusivo.


----------



## Nico (21 Oct 2011)

Antes de irme les agrego los stops relevantes en SAN.

- *Prudente* (si baja te sales rápido pero te evita el jugueteo de los rebotes, giros y pulls a lo largo del día)... por debajo del cierre de ayer -que hay un soporte allí- en *5,85*

- *Doble Prudente* (sin perder la salida en caso de problemas). En *5,82* (por debajo de una descendete que viene de lejos)

- *A mi no me sacas* (para resistir bajadas más profundas): *5,775* (por debajo del mínimo de la semana lo que coincide con una ascendente que fue respetada incluso).

- *Joer, joer y joer* (para tipos que quieran quedarse aunque llueva y truene): *5,745* (debajo de un viejo soporte).


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, va bien encaminado, pero no es exactamente eso. Las gacelas son demasiado fáciles de trazar, no interesan; ese gráfico lo que marca es:
> 
> Lila: Leones tontos (jugadores medianos, tecnología fácilmente detectable)
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración. Este tipo de gráficos son verdadero arte.

Una pregunta indiscreta: su sistema le coloca a usted dentro la línea lila o naranja?


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Una pregunta indiscreta: su sistema le coloca a usted dentro la línea lila o naranja?




Io no-habla espaniol ::


----------



## Nico (21 Oct 2011)

*Cierre de hoy ?*

Tenía visto el *6,04* (que deja todo listo para subir pero, sin tocar nada por si tienen que bajar). Esto en la subasta. Durante la sesión podrían estar un poco por abajo de eso (no creo que por arriba).

Pero... los datos de Pollastre no los tenía a la hora que hice el análisis y, es un día extraño por lo que pueden hacer -como siempre- lo que se les canta.

No se guien por esto. Este es un juego que cada quien juega por su lado. ;-)


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Y un espíritu libre, GRIFOLS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El planteamiento alcista se cumplió al 100%, y habiendo tocado la zona de resistencia tocaba vender y felicitarse. Ahora bien, teniendo en cuenta que durante las próximas semanas espero alzas en las bolsas y según lo expuesto anteriormente en el gráfico, ¿es posible que este valor nos ofrezca en un futuro próximo oportunidades en el lado corto?







Pues es muy probable. Estas sesiones tontea con el rango bajo del lateral y el suelo del canal que desde hace un año ha servido de referencia para desarrollar el movimiento alcista, pues bien, si en los próximos días vemos que pierde el canal y el suelo del lateral con fuerza, hay muchos números de que no pare en el mínimo del anterior impulso, confirmando de este modo el segundo.

En primer lugar, por eso, buscaría reproducir el lateral a la baja, hasta muy probablemente la directriz bajista que debería actuar de soporte. Como siempre, vamos viendo sobre la marcha.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

IBEX:
Visión gaceril, por favor los que domináis de AT indicadme si me estoy yendo a Benalmadena y luego a ..... 

Ayer en gráfico horario se rompió el soporte del canal alcista que había desde el mínimo del 23 de septiembre, el cual se convirtió en resistencia.
Además ahoma mismo en horario si montamos otra línea desde el 17 de octubre, esta es resistencia y nos indica que los máximos diarios de hoy ya se han visto.


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Io no-habla espaniol ::



¿Tu no papeles hamijo? :no:


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Cierre de hoy ?*



A las 17:30. Daxie en 5777


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración. Este tipo de gráficos son verdadero arte.
> 
> Una pregunta indiscreta: su sistema le coloca a usted dentro la línea lila o naranja?





pollastre dijo:


> Io no-habla espaniol ::



Como bien es sabido, el sr. Pollastre es un Leoncio neo-punk industrial.
:XX:

edito. algo asi como esto:


Spoiler


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Como bien es sabido, el sr. Pollastre es un Leoncio neo-punk industrial.
> :XX:


----------



## The Replicant (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración. Este tipo de gráficos son verdadero arte.



sr pollastre o alguien que lo sepa, este tipo de gráficos están al alcance de los mortales gaceleros??

o sólo podemos aspirar a las velitas y el estocástico?


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 Oct 2011)

directivo AIG dijo:


> sr pollastre o alguien que lo sepa, este tipo de gráficos están al alcance de los mortales gaceleros??
> 
> o sólo podemos aspirar a las velitas y el estocástico?



Creo que los requisitos indispensables son:

1. Conexión con el nuevo centro de rastreamiento antimisiles de Rota.
2. Seis monitores colocados sobre una base que no te permita tradear sin ropa interior.

::


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> IBEX:
> Visión gaceril, por favor los que domináis de AT indicadme si me estoy yendo a Benalmadena y luego a .....
> 
> Ayer en gráfico horario se rompió el soporte del canal alcista que había desde el mínimo del 23 de septiembre, el cual se convirtió en resistencia.
> Además ahoma mismo en horario si montamos otra línea desde el 17 de octubre, esta es resistencia y nos indica que los máximos diarios de hoy ya se han visto.



Correcto, ahí tenemos una resistencia muy dura. Si te fijas es el canal que comentaba Janus en tiempo real y que dibujé en el gráfico ayer.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Oct 2011)

Una pregunta genérica y de gacelus maximus:

Suponiendo que quisiera comprar TESCOS, ¿dónde debería hacerlo: Londres, o Nueva York (Nasdaq)? (También cotizan en Alemania, pero no se si se puede comprar directamente en Frankfurt, y de todas formas me imagino que no tendrá mucha liquidez allí el mercado).

O lo que viene siendo lo mismo, ¿las Bayer se compran en el mercado continuo de Madrid, o en el xetra?

Edit: No me vendría mal, para empezar, enterarme de que la tesco que cotiza en el nasdaq no es la de los supermercados. :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

Buenas hostias en el 5K8....


----------



## univac (21 Oct 2011)

Sentimiento de mercado, quien es el sr pollastre?

A







B


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenas hostias en el 5K8....



Lleva desde ayer en un margen bastante estrecho. Se masca en el ambiente que vienen las hordas ...:


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

B, pero con mesa de cristal y poca ropa en el tren inferior, lo que embrutece más si cabe la imagen.


----------



## loblesa (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No lo encuentro en mi plataforma, no al menos con una serie histórica que permita echarle una ojeada como es debido. Afortunadamente, tirando del yahoo y viendo lo poco que puedo ver en el proreal, se ve claramente como el nivel 21,30 ha supuesto un punto de inflexión en el precio dejando una legión de pillados en compras por encima.
> 
> Por lo demás, a pesar de que hace algunas semanas la mayoría de acciones lograron consolidar un suelo, este valor únicamente ha desacelerado la caída, pero sigue marcando nuevos mínimos. Sin duda algún día rebotará, pero no es un precio para pensar en compras:
> 
> ...



Gracias Claca. De momento, waiting para promediar antes de llevarlas al cash&converters.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Les he leido de reojo, y no tengo mas que loguearme para decirle al señor Pollastre que esos 5800 son donde ayer me puse corto, y no porque yo sea aqui el que mas sabe, si no porque el que me lo dijo, si es uno de los que mas saben, nivel como esta comprobando usted importante. Peligroso. Al señor Pollastre decirle que sus maquinitas son muy buenas, va solo un dia tarde de algun institucional pequeñito. :XX: Es broma es usted muy bueno, se lo he comentado a mi pajarito y dice que las personas como usted tienen mucho merito, y me asegura que ha tenido usted algun tipo de contacto profesional con el medio, porque si no muchos secretos no los sabria, esta en lo cierto?

Le he dado la direccion de este foro, por si algun dia quisiera entrar y participar.


----------



## The Hellion (21 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> B, pero con mesa de cristal y poca ropa en el tren inferior, lo que embrutece más si cabe la imagen.



Lo que yo no sabía era que pollastre tenía realquilada una balda a claca, allí, al fondo a la derecha...


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

El último módulo de la niña y los primeros resultados:







:fiufiu:


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Oct 2011)

dax toco techo superior del canal, a ver si le dejan caer los gUSAnos

edito: pues no, van a tocar el siguiente nivel por arriba ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

:XX: :XX: Muy bueno Claca, lo mejor es que algun dia ocurrira, cuando decida poner otra pantalla mas, o algun tv para ver la tele, mientras espera que den las 2 y llegar a casa. Hay que guardar las formas, si supiera su mujer que a las 10 ha acabado de desplumar a las gacelas daxianas, le ponia a pasar la fregona, :XX:


----------



## loblesa (21 Oct 2011)

En vistas que entre mesas, cervezas, relojes, triciclos y casas de barrets anda el post...










...










Sin acritud ni alevosía.


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Les he leido de reojo, y no tengo mas que loguearme para decirle al señor Pollastre que esos 5800 son donde ayer me puse corto, y no porque yo sea aqui el que mas sabe, si no porque el que me lo dijo, si es uno de los que mas saben, nivel como esta comprobando usted importante. Peligroso. Al señor Pollastre decirle que sus maquinitas son muy buenas, va solo un dia tarde de algun institucional pequeñito. :XX: Es broma es usted muy bueno, se lo he comentado a mi pajarito y dice que las personas como usted tienen mucho merito, y me asegura que ha tenido usted algun tipo de contacto profesional con el medio, porque si no muchos secretos no los sabria, esta en lo cierto?
> 
> Le he dado la direccion de este foro, por si algun dia quisiera entrar y participar.



Puedo asegurarle (y yo aquí no gano nada mintiendo) que yo nunca he tenido contacto profesional con este negocio. Jamás he trabajado para entidad financiera alguna, ni soy - ni he sido nunca - prop trader (su ovíparo pajarito sabrá perfectamente quienes son "_esos_") ni he tenido acceso a información insider de ningún tipo, ni nada de nada.

He conocido y conozco a prop traders, y conozco gente "del negocio". Pero se limita a eso, a "conocerlos" y ya está.

Estudiar, estudiar y estudiar. Y muchas, muchísimas horas. He perdido la cuenta. Y algo de suerte, el famoso factor K que siempre es necesario en la vida. Y 25+ años de experiencia con un teclado en las manos (reconozco que eso me ha ayudado mucho al diseñar el sistema, por supuesto). Y pedir dinero a la familia en los comienzos, cuando no había un pavo...


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Teóricamente superar los máximos de hoy, con algo de holgura, nos lleva a buscar la MM200 en 15 minutos y el techo del anterior canal. 

¿Cómo va la lucha, pollastre?


----------



## univac (21 Oct 2011)

Fuera SAN 5.99, da para la luz y el telefono, gracias Nico.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Pues aun mas admirado cuando se lo diga.

Le pase un post donde colgaba usted alguna grafica, y me acuerdo que me dijo, _vaya ahora las gacelas vais asi todas!!!!!_, y yo le dije, _porsupuesto que te crees_, para acojonarle un poco :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

+50 pipos fáciles en IBEX y +48 pipos en DAX. Doy el día por cerrado salvo que vea algo muy claro. Todo el día colgado del laptop para hacerlo al final en media hora.
Preparo mis coberturas para el finde.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

Resistencias ardiendo, Pepón al mando y TRE al fondo del último vagón...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> dax toco techo superior del canal, a ver si le dejan caer los gUSAnos
> 
> edito: pues no, van a tocar el siguiente nivel por arriba ::



Cuidadín con el doble suelo de los 5750 que no anda muy lejos de activar.
Nada corregirá este subidón de esta media hora, pero al loro si no rompe a la baja los 5750 proximamente, al loro que nos vamos a los 6280 seguros.


----------



## bluebeetle (21 Oct 2011)

Cortito en 5896...


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Si no cambia mucho en el resto de sesión, van a dejar los índices y las commodities pegaditas a resitencias / niveles decisivos. El domingo a las 24:00 (unas horas antes las divisas) dictarán .... olerá a sangre


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Cortito en 5896...



Muy buen ojo si lo lleva ajustado (el stop). El subidón se ha parado justo en el máximo de ayer mediodía.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cuidadín con el doble suelo de los 5750 que no anda muy lejos de activar.
> Nada corregirá este subidón de esta media hora, pero al loro si no rompe a la baja los 5750 proximamente, al loro que nos vamos a los 6280 seguros.



como dice el pepino  estamos en un momento muy importante, ahora estamos tocando el techo del canal q lleva varios dias dibujando (el otro techo era de un canal dibujado los dos ultimos dias) ahora es donde se juegan las fortunas o las mandriladas

cerrar hoy por encima de 5900 pone esto pro-peponismo

y los gUSAnos queriendo abrir en maximos..........

es tan obvio........ q cuesta creerlo......... aprieten sus retaguardias q puede q haya fiesta para todos..... :cook:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Arggggggggg.
Me falto poner que tampoco apareciera el señor Caos.


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
> Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
> Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
> Que no aparezcan los señores MM y Fran200.
> ...




Deje de buscar que no hay nadie, son sólo unas ramas...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Uffff, estoy cerquita de palmar los 25 pipos del stop, ese 5925 se ha tocado ya 4 veces desde el dia 18, a la quinta sera la vencida, o no hay quinto malo que dicen los toreros. Veras donde me voy.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Uffff, estoy cerquita de palmar los 25 pipos del stop, ese 5925 se ha tocado ya 4 veces desde el dia 18, a la quinta sera la vencida, o no hay quinto malo que dicen los toreros. Veras donde me voy.



[YOUTUBE]XRToFLuDK5Q[/YOUTUBE] ???????????


----------



## Manu_alcala (21 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]XRToFLuDK5Q[/YOUTUBE] ???????????



Mítico. Ese video y el de "la Solé" lo mejor de aquel gran programa.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Teóricamente superar los máximos de hoy, con algo de holgura, nos lleva a buscar la MM200 en 15 minutos y el techo del anterior canal.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la lucha, pollastre?



Superada la resistencia, como un cohete hacia la zona, que estaría ahora sobre los 8.830. Habiendo roto la directriz bajista, se queda nuevamente lateral, muy difícil, pues, anticipar el siguiente movimiento. La clave serán los 8.9XX donde el miércoles 19 se hacía una importante resistencia desde la cual empezaba la corrección. De superarse, pienso que entonces será posible atacar con garantías los 9.000, pero mientras el riesgo de seguir recortando sigue ahí.

En el caso de los bancos, se desenvuelven en expansivos, con sendos techos en los 6,40 en el BBVA y 6,11 en el SAN, probablemente estos niveles coincidirían con los 8.9XX del IBEX.

A lo mejor luego cuelgo algún gráfico, pero ahora toca siesta. Suerte.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Se atreverá el SP a superar hoy al cierre los 1230?.
De momento la plata machacando cortos y el DAX que no se termina por atrever a superar los máximos del día.


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Vaya peponada, compren compren que el 24 ya veremos.


----------



## faraico (21 Oct 2011)

Igual le interesa chinito, aunque imagino se lo sabe de memoria

El auge y la depresin del sector del automvil en cuatro grficos - Libre Mercado


----------



## atman (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Se atreverá el SP a superar hoy al cierre los 1230?.
> De momento la plata machacando cortos y el DAX que no se termina por atrever a superar los máximos del día.



Sí, yo creo que cerrará por encima de los 1230 casi con total seguridad y es posible que nos quede un buen tirón al alza... Hay que terminar de desesperar a los cortos (y quedarse con su dinero). Cuando ya se hayan rendido la mayoría, entonces tendremos la torta.

AUnque de momento y según lo que veo, seguimos peleando contra la resistencia, yo diría que antes de las cuatro o 4:30, la saltamos con ganas.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Sí, yo creo que cerrará por encima de los 1230 casi con total seguridad y es posible que nos quede un buen tirón al alza... Hay que terminar de desesperar a los cortos (y quedarse con su dinero). Cuando ya se hayan rendido la mayoría, entonces tendremos la torta.
> 
> AUnque de momento y según lo que veo, seguimos peleando contra la resistencia, yo diría que antes de las cuatro o 4:30, la saltamos con ganas.



Puede ser ... ya que tan fácil y evidente no va a ser el que suba suba sin parar. Sigo cerrando posiciones largas por si las moscas (dos entradas de ayer en AEGON y el índice griego).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes señores.

Vaya peponismo.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Dan ganas de meter un grande corto en SP. Pero me voy a respectar que cerré la ventana de compras hace ya bastante rato.

No sorprendería que alguien saliese esta tarde diciendo cualquier perogrullada sobre no sé qué del domingo.
Quedarse abierto, para trading, puede ser una locura porque el posible gap de apertura (en cualquier dirección) puede dejar los stops ajustados sin ejecutarse. Que Dios reparta suerte al que se quede abierto. Los cerrados mejor haremos con alguna birra de las que Pollastre nos ilustró recientemente ... o un buen caldo, que algunos muy buenos sí que nombró.

EDITO: Digo yo que el DAX se parará en los máximos de antes de ayer, no?. Me están tentando pero sigo perseverando en el que ya he cerrado la persiana de las compras.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2011)

Cuiden la emoción de los largos ...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2011)

¡Buenas tardes!

Al final con las noticias de que el domingo no se va a resolver nada, con los yankees en modo pepón y tal. ¿Quién se queda abierto el finde?

PD: Oño, mensaje 3000. :


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2011)

La extensión del SP está siendo importante y el chulibex sigue con las resistencias por arriba (estas últimas jornadas se ha visto al chulibex menos fuerte que al resto de índices europeos).

Mucho cuidado con las posiciones largas porque no queda tanto para que el SP se enfrente con los 1260.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¡Buenas tardes!
> 
> Al final con las noticias de que el domingo no se va a resolver nada, con los yankees en modo pepón y tal. ¿Quién se queda abierto el finde?



YO

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> YO
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Si es con SAN no cuenta :no:

Cuente con mi admiración en todo caso, yo soy más del género :cook:


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Me los quitan de las manos oiga!, +3% o venden todo a última hora o no entiendo nada.

Paper: me voy poniendo corto en el €.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Me los quitan de las manos oiga!, +3% o venden todo a última hora o no entiendo nada.
> 
> Paper: me voy poniendo corto en el €.



El DAX se ha parado en los máximos de hace dos días y ha corregido inmediatamente 20 pipos y sigue en ello.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Si es con SAN no cuenta :no:
> 
> Cuente con mi admiración en todo caso, yo soy más del género :cook:



¿y por qué no cuenta? 
Después de aguantar lo de ayer, voy a cerrar parte de la posición en beneficios aprovechando el peponismo ilustrado de hoy.

Creo que alguno habrá cogido hoy muchas manzanitas de la cestita...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2011)

No cuentan porque ya pensaba mantenerlas contra viento y marea, como acaba de decir. Me refería a mantener abiertas este finde otras posiciones de más corto plazo


----------



## pecata minuta (21 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No cuentan porque ya pensaba mantenerlas contra viento y marea, como acaba de decir. Me refería a mantener abiertas este finde otras posiciones de más corto plazo



Es que tengo SAN de corto y de largo plazo... 
Tengo de tó.


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Tengo gambas, tengo chopitos, tengo jamón he puesto cortos a medio ibex, alea jacta est (en paper claro  que a mi no me pillan!).


----------



## bluebeetle (21 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Cortito en 5896...





Janus dijo:


> Muy buen ojo si lo lleva ajustado (el stop). El subidón se ha parado justo en el máximo de ayer mediodía.



Ajusté un SP en 5880.. porque me tenía que marchar y no fiaba ni un pelo:fiufiu: ... y menos mal


----------



## erpako (21 Oct 2011)

Yo también largo con TEF.

Todos piensan que no se va a sacar nada de a reunión. En alguna se hará y ya llevan muchas.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

Buen dia Señores

440 pepinos en un dia entre arcelor y gamesa REALIZADO de Beneficio

Eso si ,con gamesa va a jugar su p...madre
Esa es mas peligrosa que una caja bombas

La verdad,se le va cojiendo el tranquillo y esta bien la cosa


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Ya lleva corrigiendo (DAX) 40 pipos y sigue en ello. Lo habían calentado en exceso, estos americanos están en modo "before crawled"


----------



## univac (21 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Me los quitan de las manos oiga!, +3% o venden todo a última hora o no entiendo nada.
> 
> Paper: me voy poniendo corto en el €.



A ver si se le acaba la cuenta demo de una vez y empieza a jugar en serio :cook:


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Q tal ayer con tus SAN a -50 cent?

Easy?


----------



## pollastre (21 Oct 2011)

Vaya pepino.... nos ha parado la última proyección de techo:





Menos mal que hoy ya estaba fuera... porque si hubiera estado dentro, yo no habría imaginado este reventón alcista. Han volado por los aires una directriz bajista semanal como si fuera de papel... creo que hoy debe haber habido mucho dolor.

Este puto trabajo.... es complicado, joder.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Buen dia Señores
> 
> 440 pepinos en un dia entre arcelor y gamesa REALIZADO de Beneficio
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, siempre tiene que ser motivo de alegría que un forero tenga un acierto. Lo más importante de su post, .... lo que está en mayúsculas!!!!. Disfrútelo que el lunes vamos a ver mucha actitud pusilánime and streets bleeding.


----------



## erpako (21 Oct 2011)

> Interesante dato que publica Nomura. Los fondos mundiales pasan a compradores netos para la semana del 13 al 19 de octubre. Una buena noticia porque en las 4 semanas anteriores habían vendido 25.700 millones.
> Cárpatos



Algo se cuece...


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

SAN: 







Clarísima la zona de resistencia y el por qué de esos 8.9XX que comentaba en el IBEX. El gráfico no da para más, sólo mostrar lo que había escrito antes.

En el BBVA hay un canal más que un expanisvo y también estaría bien cerquita de la zona crítica.


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> A ver si se le acaba la cuenta demo de una vez y empieza a jugar en serio :cook:



Para intradía estoy demasiado verde encima prohiben cortos y los que se puede en mi broker casi nunca están operativos ::, ya he dicho por aquí que mi idea era largos en -8000 aunque ahora igual me conformo con entrar a ~8200.

Así que sigo mi training, algo de CFDS, algo de futuros sobre índices (me cerraron 2 posis con -10.000 € :XX:, algo de intradía con el que llevaba ayer un +20%.

Tentaciones hay pero si he esperado hasta ahora no me voy a meter en el finde de la muerte y dicen que el miercoles tb se reunen para soltar más parches y humo.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2011)

Al cierre europeo asignamos owneds


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Menos mal que he cogido un corto arriba, porque la ventilada de menos 25 pipos y gracias ha sido buena. Recuperados, y menos mal, por hoy tranquilos. Sigo pensando que la caida sera mas pronunciada y veremos los 5900 bajos, pero despues del susto, me voy cerrado y tranquilo, sabiendo que hasta al señor Pollastre le ha parecido inusual este machetazo.

PD: Los cortos del sp, de momento bien, lastima que sean minis.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Q tal ayer con tus SAN a -50 cent?
> 
> Easy?



En san voy palmando unos 200 pero esta la llevo pa largo,aunque tambien llegue
a palmar 1500,cuando tenga unos 1000 eur de bfco saldre( si no pasa nada,claro)


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Vrotes berdes del día:

Presidente del Eurogrupo
Juncker, sobre la cumbre para salvar el euro: 'La situación es desastrosa' 

La UE podría pedir nuevos ajustes a Zapatero

Salgado niega que España vaya a presentar más medidas de ajuste (cuando lo niega suele hacer lo contrario al poco)

Merkel admite una mayor quita de la deuda griega de la calculada inicialmente

La Generalitat emitirá el lunes 3.700 millones en bonos al 4,75% y al 5,25% (tb se los quitan de las manos)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

El petardazo no ha estado mal.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Para intradía estoy demasiado verde encima prohiben cortos y los que se puede en mi broker casi nunca están operativos ::, ya he dicho por aquí que mi idea era largos en -8000 aunque ahora igual me conformo con entrar a ~8200.
> 
> Así que sigo mi training, algo de CFDS, algo de futuros sobre índices (me cerraron 2 posis con -10.000 € :XX:, algo de intradía con el que llevaba ayer un +20%.
> 
> Tentaciones hay pero si he esperado hasta ahora no me voy a meter en el finde de la muerte y dicen que el miercoles tb se reunen para soltar más parches y humo.



En eso estoy yo, ya me he "hartado" de ganar dinero con la demo y voy a ver si pierdo algo en la realidad.
Pero estoy esperando a ver si de una vez llega a esos 8000, 7800 que la mayoria avisan, pero nada, al final verde un dia y otro tambien.
Me parece a mi que en esta no nos subimos al tren ya en por lo menos un año.
Pero bueno, por lo menos vamos aprendiendo, aunque yo no se si hay trenes que ya no pasan mas y la verdad ese ansiado durante muchos años SLK o Z4 no se yo si llegara algun dia con un pelotazo de esos de aupa, jeje.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (21 Oct 2011)

Cuando tenga para el Z4, mp.


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Hay mercado todos los días, todos los días se van trenes y aparecen otros.

Y mientras tanto training, hasta verlo claro o estar preparado.

Los largos esperados puede que tarden en llegar por eso hay que probar todos los palos,


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Me voy a comer fuera (tremendo chuletón que me he metido pa´l cuerpo) y cuando vuelvo me encuentro el chiringuito tan de subidón que asusta.

Alguien me explica que ha pasado aquí?


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando tenga para el Z4, mp.



Pues a este paso, sera cuando haya internet 160.0 (ahora vamos por 2.0), no?
Como no meta un dia 1000 euros con un chivatazo de esos de "opas, fusiones y demas" y se transformen en esos 40.000, lo veo complicado, muy complicado.
Pero vamos, se tendra en cuenta


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Cuando gane mi primer millón de € :: prometo comprarle un BMW a chinito :XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

El DAX otra pegado a los máximos. Van a querer cerrarlo ahí y se están empeñando en que le metamos un corto, joer que perracos son "que ya estamos cerraos!!!!"


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2011)

DAX a los 6000 de cabeza


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy a comer fuera (tremendo chuletón que me he metido pa´l cuerpo) y cuando vuelvo me encuentro el chiringuito tan de subidón que asusta.
> 
> Alguien me explica que ha pasado aquí?



Sal de tecnicas si puedes y no pises gamesa


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sal de tecnicas si puedes y no pises gamesa



Me voy a esperar un poco.

Saldré en pérdidas, eso seguro, pero a ver si compenso algo por otro lado. Si se hunde en los infiernos, ya le tengo metido un doloroso stop loss....que supondrá algo menos de un mes de ahorros.

Gamesa es como los bancos...ni con un palo hoyga¡


----------



## univac (21 Oct 2011)

Carrefour +5,24% :Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Oct 2011)

Que asco, Arcelor acaba máximos del día.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me voy a esperar un poco.
> 
> Saldré en pérdidas, eso seguro, pero a ver si compenso algo por otro lado. Si se hunde en los infiernos, ya le tengo metido un doloroso stop loss....que supondrá algo menos de un mes de ahorros.
> 
> Gamesa es como los bancos...ni con un palo hoyga¡



Los bancos a largo se tiene que ganar,en ello ando pillado jejeje


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los bancos a largo se tiene que ganar,en ello ando pillado jejeje



Si, yo lo digo porque hace años me metí un leñazo y les pillé manía.

Un amigo mío sólo compra bancos, y no le va mal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que asco, Arcelor acaba máximos del día.



¿Aún lo llevas en corto?


----------



## funciona-rio (21 Oct 2011)

Qué le ha pasado al Ibex a las 16:45?, han suspendido la cotización algunos minutos?, alguien sabe algo?:
Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Que asco, Arcelor acaba máximos del día.



Asco??
De ayer a hoy le he ganado 420 a arcelor y 26 a gamesa
Esta noche arcerlor me invita a cenar con la señora


----------



## Caos (21 Oct 2011)

Yo llevaría mucho, mucho, mucho cuidado de quedarme largo en éste mercado a pesar de todo. El riesgo hacia abajo es mucho mayor que el riesgo hacia arriba (que además, por otra parte, es más manejable). Y la entrada de dinero nuevo es necesaria a partir de ciertos niveles (y no, que se cierren posiciones cortas no significa que fluyan fondos Carpatos, podemos estar netamente largos porque ya no quedan cortos en el mercado, lo cual no significa que entre dinero nuevo al menos de forma masiva).

Cada uno verá como mide su riesgo/beneficio, porque aunque bajas, probabilidades de que pase "algo grande" todavía hay.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Yo llevaría mucho, mucho, mucho cuidado de quedarme largo en éste mercado a pesar de todo. El riesgo hacia abajo es mucho mayor que el riesgo hacia arriba (que además, por otra parte, es más manejable). Y la entrada de dinero nuevo es necesaria a partir de ciertos niveles (y no, que se cierren posiciones cortas no significa que fluyan fondos Carpatos, podemos estar netamente largos porque ya no quedan cortos en el mercado, lo cual no significa que entre dinero nuevo al menos de forma masiva).
> 
> Cada uno verá como mide su riesgo/beneficio, porque aunque bajas, probabilidades de que pase "algo grande" todavía hay.



Largo me quedo con TF

El resto espero venderlo en no mucho tiempo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Qué le ha pasado al Ibex a las 16:45?, han suspendido la cotización algunos minutos?, alguien sabe algo?:
> Saludos.



En el gráfico del IBEX a 1 min, no noto nada raro a esa hora :ouch:


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Carrefour +5,24% :Aplauso:



Cierre en máximos, superando resistencia... Y mira:



Claca dijo:


> CARRE4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La figura de giro de corto plazo, clavada, con el nivel de los 17,20 mostrando su relevancia:


----------



## Estilicón (21 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> no pises gamesa





Silenciosa dijo:


> Gamesa es como los bancos...ni con un palo hoyga¡



Gamesa es una mina. Pero en días guanosos como ayer y cuando se le sigue desde hace tiempo, se vé como respira y se sabe más o menos esperar a cuando entrarle en corto. Para días como hoy, desaconsejado.

Hay días que te puede follar a base de bien, porque tiene una volatilidad que flipas, pero cuando los aciertos compensan a los errores, se le puede sacar pasta. Ayer mismamente, 1000 euros jugando con 8000 en cfds.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Gamesa es una mina. Pero en días guanosos como ayer y cuando se le sigue desde hace tiempo, se vé como respira y se sabe más o menos esperar a cuando entrarle en corto. Para días como hoy, desaconsejado.
> 
> Hay días que te puede follar a base de bien, porque tiene una volatilidad que flipas, pero cuando los aciertos compensan a los errores, se le puede sacar pasta. Ayer mismamente, 1000 euros jugando con 8000 en cfds.



Diossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss me encanta tu avatarrrrrrr


No he podido ni mirar lo que me has escrito ajajja

Ahora lo leo.

:XX:


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En el gráfico del IBEX a 1 min, no noto nada raro a esa hora :ouch:



Supongo que se referirá al futuro. A las 16:45 vencían los contratos de octubre.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Uy, uy, uy ... tiene pinta que el pepón se va a caer rodando.


----------



## AssGaper (21 Oct 2011)

funciona-rio dijo:


> Qué le ha pasado al Ibex a las 16:45?, han suspendido la cotización algunos minutos?, alguien sabe algo?:
> Saludos.



Estabas operando con futuros del ibex o miniibex vencen a las 16:45 del penultimo viernes de cada mes.


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Diossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss me encanta tu avatarrrrrrr
> 
> 
> No he podido ni mirar lo que me has escrito ajajja
> ...



primero hablamos de coches de lujo, luego ghkghk, ahora esto....... cada vez parecemos mas forocoches 2

:XX:


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2011)

Fuera de Tef en max del dia.me quedo con san para no perder el hilo del foro y en liquidez a la espera de que claca nos muestre alguna joya

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2011)

Ahora mismo niveles críticos en el SP.

Perder los 1234 supone un viaje de 5 puntos a las baja.

Son 250$ muy fáciles en caso de ruptura.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Supongo que se referirá al futuro. A las 16:45 vencían los contratos de octubre.



Ah, es que no toco los futuros y no había caido en eso. :o


----------



## funciona-rio (21 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estabas operando con futuros del ibex o miniibex vencen a las 16:45 del penultimo viernes de cada mes.



.

En efecto, eran futuros del Ibex y nunca los había vivido 'in live'. Han dejado de cotizar unos 10 minutos y en la 'reapertura' un gap a la baja de casi 100 puntos.

Gracias.


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora mismo niveles críticos en el SP.
> 
> Perder los 1234 supone un viaje de 5 puntos a las baja.
> 
> Son 250$ muy fáciles en caso de ruptura.



Fuera con 80$, pal mercadona.

La ruptura fue limpia y con un hueco en base de minutos. Ahora está yendo muy lenta y no me fio por la poca fuerza que demuestra.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Diossssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss me encanta tu avatarrrrrrr
> 
> 
> No he podido ni mirar lo que me has escrito ajajja
> ...



Vaya. Para una vez que escribo algo en este hilo y en el subforo principal, con algo de seriedad y me dicen que no me leen :.

Me retiraré y me volveré a la guarderia de donde nunca debí salir. 

Suerte para el lunes. Como el lunes sea como hoy, igual el próximo día vas a poder ir a comer chuletón al chistu. Y hasta te podrás permitir el lujo de invitar a tu(s) acompañante(s).


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Teóricamente superar los máximos de hoy, con algo de holgura, nos lleva a buscar la MM200 en 15 minutos y el techo del anterior canal.
> 
> ¿Cómo va la lucha, pollastre?





Claca dijo:


> Superada la resistencia, como un cohete hacia la zona, que estaría ahora sobre los 8.830. Habiendo roto la directriz bajista, se queda nuevamente lateral, muy difícil, pues, anticipar el siguiente movimiento. La clave serán los 8.9XX donde el miércoles 19 se hacía una importante resistencia desde la cual empezaba la corrección. De superarse, pienso que entonces será posible atacar con garantías los 9.000, pero mientras el riesgo de seguir recortando sigue ahí.



Para que se entienda:







Los objetivos bajistas planteados en el anterior comentario quedan anulados al romper la directriz, afortunadamente la zona de stop estaba muy clara y el siguiente objetivo también. 

Ha cumplido a la perfección y se ha dirigido hasta la zona de los 8.9XX (circulito rojo), que tal y como lo veo yo es donde se decide si el recorte ha terminado y nos vamos para arriba, o si todavía queda algo de dolor que asumir. Ambas opciones tienen su fundamento y es que el índice se encuentra cansinamente lateral. En estas condiciones es muy complicado adelantar el siguiente movimiento del IBEX -al menos yo no soy capaz-, pero el guión se mantiene intacto: pull para subir. En este sentido, como he comentado durante estos días, el recorte hasta la zona 8.650-400 es para acumular en los valores que mejores opciones ofrecen, independientemente del nombre, (obviamente cada valor tiene su miga, así que lo del rango lo digo a nivel general) y de hecho durante la corrección y posterior subida se ha podido comprobar como no todas las acciones muestran el mismo comportamiento: algunas suben más y bajan menos, y otras suben menos y bajan más. Es un error pensar que como el IBEX _probablemente_ subirá, todos los valores _probablemente_ acompañarán en la subida.

Me gustaría poder decir algo más concreto, pero no lo veo. El pull podría estar ya completado... sólo tengo claro que superar esos 8.9XX con mucha seguridad sea ya para realizar la ofensiva final sobre los 9.000, mientras, seguimos mareando.

PD: Hoy con los vencimientos he hecho una cagada de novato. Afortunadamente un tipo como yo lo recupera en una horita... y muchas birras con los colegotes :rolleye:


----------



## univac (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cierre en máximos, superando resistencia... Y mira:
> 
> 
> 
> La figura de giro de corto plazo, clavada, con el nivel de los 17,20 mostrando su relevancia:



Sigue activo el objetivo de los 19,02 entonces, o salto del tren con lo puesto? ( no puedo poner stops en ese mercado con mi broker grr) 
Por ahora su comportamiento excelente inmune al guanin de estos dias, tremendo analisis, felicidades


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

El lunes voy a seguir este hilo con más interés que una maruja el "Hola".


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Uy, uy, uy ... tiene pinta que el pepón se va a caer rodando.




.... pues sí que ha rodado el usano, y le queda carreter ....:Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> .... pues sí que ha rodado el usano, y le queda carreter ....:Aplauso:



No te fies, va muy, muy lento. Hay pocas ganas de tirarlo.

Es dificil verlo por debajo de 1225 en la sesión de hoy


----------



## ghkghk (21 Oct 2011)

Las 600 KO vendidas. -1.100 euros. Puestos a quedarme abierto con algo para el lunes, es la que menos me gusta. No me ha gustado su comportamiento, al banquillo.

Nene gusta:

- Totalfina
- Santander
- Carrefour
- Gas Natural
- McDonalds

Nene no gusta:

- Schneider
- Coca Cola

El COCO:

- Técnicas Reunidas

Lugar Feliz:

- E.on


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> No te fies, va muy, muy lento. Hay pocas ganas de tirarlo.
> 
> Es dificil verlo por debajo de 1225 en la sesión de hoy



Te parece poco desde 1237?. Coincido que ahora la ecuación riesgo/beneficio se ha incrementado pero con un stop ajustado a 1231 se puede seguir ahí hasta donde lo lleven. Le están enculando bastante bastante ahora mismo (al SP) ....


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Te parece poco desde 1237?. Coincido que ahora la ecuación riesgo/beneficio se ha incrementado pero con un stop ajustado a 1231 se puede seguir ahí hasta donde lo lleven. Le están enculando bastante bastante ahora mismo (al SP) ....



Lo del nivel en 1234 estaba bastante claro y marcado.

Me salí antes de tiempo, sólo +80$, porque me desesperaba la falta de inercia que llevaba.

Antes del cierre ganaré más con un largo ::


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Las 600 KO vendidas. -1.100 euros. Puestos a quedarme abierto con algo para el lunes, es la que menos me gusta. No me ha gustado su comportamiento, al banquillo.
> 
> Nene gusta:
> 
> ...




:´´´´´(


Mi gran metedura de pata¡


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Lo del nivel en 1234 estaba bastante claro y marcado.
> 
> Me salí antes de tiempo, sólo +80$, porque me desesperaba la falta de inercia que llevaba.
> 
> Antes del cierre ganaré más con un largo ::



Enhorabuena, todo lo que sea sumar, es ganar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Oct 2011)

[/IMG]
Mi dudilla es el ajuste de la 2ª estructura, ha clavado la extensión el tamaño de la primera, pero la 1ª ajustó al 61,8 y esta segunda lo ha dejado (tb válido) en el 50% (que a su vez coincide con la media ponderada de 50 sesiones). En todo caso, los 9600 que coinciden con la media ponderada de 200 sesiones sería la resistencia desde donde empezaría la debacle.
A ver, puede que el lunes-martes aún intentemos los 8475 del 61,8, pero en principio a partir de 8570 ya nos podríamos poner largo (bueno mejor dicho, cuando activemos la 3ª estructura en rojo a partir de 9090 + o -).


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Sigue activo el objetivo de los 19,02 entonces, o salto del tren con lo puesto? ( no puedo poner stops en ese mercado con mi broker grr)
> Por ahora su comportamiento excelente inmune al guanin de estos dias, tremendo analisis, felicidades



Ha cerrado por encima de la resistencia de...¡medio plazo! Pero tendría que confirmar el lunes. La figura de vuelta en forma de doble suelo, el pull ejecutado a la perfección... pienso que 2+2 = 4 y que esta tiene pinta de ser la buena, aunque no puedo asegurar que primero recorte de nuevo, porque está justo en una zona peligrosa:







Pero se ve que tiene ganas de romper y, como bien has dicho, ha ido a su bola, recortando cuando todos subían y subiendo cuando la mayoría guaneaba. El objetivo sigue ahí, como no, los 19,05. 

Stop de muy corto plazo tras una subida así no hay, no al menos que no te quite una buena mordida, así que tienes que decidir entre soltarlas ya o arriesgarte a comerte un nuevo recorte que las deje a precios cercanos a los 17 euros.


----------



## Claca (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> :´´´´´(
> 
> 
> Mi gran metedura de pata¡



Pero hace nada tuviste la oportunidad de largarlas a 27,XX, pensé que aprovecharías el tirón para sacártelas de encima :


----------



## Pepitoria (21 Oct 2011)

Pepon is on the air


----------



## bertok (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Enhorabuena, todo lo que sea sumar, es ganar.





Janus dijo:


> Te parece poco desde 1237?. Coincido que ahora la ecuación riesgo/beneficio se ha incrementado pero con un stop ajustado a 1231 se puede seguir ahí hasta donde lo lleven. Le están enculando bastante bastante ahora mismo (al SP) ....



Ni siquiera ha llegado a los 1125, se ha quedado en los 1126.

Pocas ganas hay de tirarlo, sólo hay que ver la volatilidad de las velas ....


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Las cíclicas usanas se están yendo para arriba. Esta vez si están acompañando al índice. Atenciólllllllllllllll al leónllllllll


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Se acerca the final hour y lo están subiendo. Lo quieren colocar si pueden por encima de 1231. Es un día muy importante y posiblemente no se corten en moverlo descaradamente hacia donde quieran. Los últimos minutos pueden ser de !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juanrana (21 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Bueno... ya podemos cerrar el chiringuito.
> 
> Por fortuna un día CLARISIMO en SAN.
> 
> ...



Gran post. Estoy intentando aprender, y he empezado por SAN, como ya comenté hace unos días. La jugada al final salió mal y he perdido unos 150 pavos, como era de esperar. Estoy intentando buscar información sobre como aplicar el fibo, pero no me queda claro. ¿Alguien con paciencia me lo explica?

Pago con besos y abrazos.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pero hace nada tuviste la oportunidad de largarlas a 27,XX, pensé que aprovecharías el tirón para sacártelas de encima :



Ein?, tengo una orden de venta puesta a 27 y no saltó. :8:

Se puso a 27 y pico?

Voy a mirar que cojones ha pasado.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (21 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Aún lo llevas en corto?



Si, amigo.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ein?, tengo una orden de venta puesta a 27 y no saltó. :8:
> 
> Se puso a 27 y pico?
> 
> Voy a mirar que cojones ha pasado.



El día 17 estuvo por encima de 28 euros. El día 19 estuvo por encima de 27 euros. Mírelo bien, a ver si le han hecho alguna liada. Suerte


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

La he hecho yo....si es que a veces....

Lo puse a 29 y me quedé tan ancha...lo hice en el trabajo y en 5 min libres y así vamos.

Joder la de pasta que me va a costar el despiste de los cojones.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> La he hecho yo....si es que a veces....
> 
> Lo puse a 29 y me quedé tan ancha...lo hice en el trabajo y en 5 min libres y así vamos.
> 
> Joder la de pasta que me va a costar el despiste de los cojones.



Si me lo permite, no se encariñe del valor ni se convierta en un largoplacista porque eso a veces sale muy muy mal.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si me lo permite, no se encariñe del valor ni se convierta en un largoplacista porque eso a veces sale muy muy mal.



No ha sido eso.

Esta semana me han dicho que toca hacer recortes de personal y esto me tiene desquiciada...no se ni lo que hago.

Estaba de vacaciones y me he tenido que ir al trabajo para que me digan que tome decisiones ya y que la semana que viene "ejecute".

Estoy bastante descentrada y con un poco de ansiedad.

En fin, sólo es dinero, ahora veo si meter la orden para vender a mercado el lunes a primera hora y comerme las pérdidas y quitarme de líos.


----------



## dj-mesa (21 Oct 2011)

Los 30 últimos minutos son los mejor


----------



## Yo2k1 (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No ha sido eso.
> 
> Esta semana me han dicho que toca hacer recortes de personal y esto me tiene desquiciada...no se ni lo que hago.
> 
> ...



Lo lamento, no por las perdidas o no, sino por la decision, seguramente te afecta mas.
Una pregunta, con que broker operas, porque da la sensacion que vas siempre con acciones, no? no con cfds, cortos largos, etc.
O sea, compras y vendes acciones directamente con ING o algo asi?

Y ya en general, entre IGMarkets y Plus500 (o algun otro), cual os gusta mas?
Y operais con cargo en la tarjeta o con transferencia a la cuenta? porque la transferencia no es inmediata no?


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

El Plus500 es bastante cutrillo, aunque simple pero efectivo solo tiene CFDs sobre futuros de todo o eso creo porque tampoco especifica si las divisas son futuros o las commodoties son en TR o futuros. Aparte de tener solo las acciones más importantes al menos en la demo.

Transf. tarda 24 horas mínimo aunque cuenta con 48 pa bien.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Lo lamento, no por las perdidas o no, sino por la decision, seguramente te afecta mas.
> Una pregunta, con que broker operas, porque da la sensacion que vas siempre con acciones, no? no con cfds, cortos largos, etc.
> O sea, compras y vendes acciones directamente con ING o algo asi?
> 
> ...



Tengo el Broker de ING y un amiguete jefecillo en una entidad (no diré el nombre) que opera sin cargarme apenas nada...lo cual no es demasiado "legal" jeje, lo que pasa que no puedo tenerle a mi disposición, así que le pillo bien me lo hace él y si no el broker normal de ING.

También me da consejos a los que no siempre hago caso.

Es evidente que lo peor siempre es para la persona que pierde el trabajo, por supuestísimo, pero no sabéis lo que es tener que decidir. 

Es verdad que alguna gente se lo está ganando, en plena crisis no puedes hacer el idiota pero aún así esto no es plato de buen gusto para nadie.

PD: Estoy un poco hecha polvo, no es por el dinero, es que ha sido un pcoo la puntilla...es como cuando tienes uno día malo y para rematar se te cae un plato con la cena o te das un golpe con la pata de una mesa.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Bueno, todo en máximos a las 22:00.
SP: Superando la resistencia de 1230 y cotizando a las 22:00 muy cerca de los máximos.
DAX: Idem
Plata: En recuperación y ya en niveles en los que se debería dar la vuelta hacia abajo.
Eurodolar: En niveles de resistencia tras una recuperación inesperada en las últimas sesiones.

Ya no queda más que enseñar por parte de los leones. A ver qué hacen el lunes, martes y miércoles.

Edito 22:08: Joer, hasta en los minutos de la basura le siguen dando empujoncitos. Ni que quisiera estar el primer de la fila!!!!!


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Han inflado el pecho jugándose todo a que la reunión de parcheadores salga positiva, como sea al revés la semana que viene cumplirá el lema "será en octubre".


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Han inflado el pecho jugándose todo a que la reunión de parcheadores salga positiva, como sea al revés la semana que viene cumplirá el lema "será en octubre".



La verdad es que sería muy interesante conocer con precisión, no de oidas ni por interpretaciones, cuánto león ha estado metiendo en la subida desde 1080. Si quisieran distribuir, lo han podido hacer a espuertas. La semana que viene deberían verse sus cartas .... muchos han pagado para ver qué jugada llevan en la mano.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Han inflado el pecho jugándose todo a que la reunión de parcheadores salga positiva, como sea al revés la semana que viene cumplirá el lema "será en octubre".




Por cierto, qué es el "será en octubre"?.

Llevo en el foro desde verano posteando y un tiempo atrás leyendo y echándome unas risas ... pero muchas veces me ha quedado la duda de preguntar por esta frase que tan comúnmente muchos foreros utilizan.


----------



## J-Z (21 Oct 2011)

Pues basicamente equivale a decir el guanus maximus, la caída en barrena.

Cuando esto iba unicamente sobre vivienda era la predicción de un forero sobre cuando comenzaría a derrumbarse la burbuja tochil.


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pues basicamente equivale a decir el guanus maximus, la caída en barrena.
> 
> Cuando esto iba unicamente sobre vivienda era la predicción de un forero sobre cuando comenzaría a derrumbarse la burbuja tochil.



Thanks por el detalle, efectivamente si ha sido una emboscada de los leones, será en octubre y lo estirarán hasta noviembre.


----------



## Estilicón (21 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y ya en general, entre IGMarkets y Plus500 (o algun otro), cual os gusta mas?
> Y operais con cargo en la tarjeta o con transferencia a la cuenta? porque la transferencia no es inmediata no?



IGMarkets está bien si quieres operar únicamente con cfds. Renta4 me gusta como operador 'global' pero para cfds me gusta menos que igmarkets.

En renta4 juraría que solo se puede ingresar por talón o transferencia. IGMarkets permite también la tarjeta. Plus500 no la conozco, no te puedo decir.

Para gustos los colores y lo que me resulte más cómodo y mejor para mi igual no lo es para ti. Todos estos operadores te dejan abrirte una cuenta demo de prueba o cuentas por unos días. Todo es crearte la cuenta en ellos, cacharrear y decidirte por la que te guste más. Al final,en el tema de las comisiones se suelen dar la mano.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Thanks por el detalle, efectivamente si ha sido una emboscada de los leones, será en octubre y lo estirarán hasta noviembre.



Yo llevo en el foro desde enero del 2010 pero leyéndolo desde un montón antes...lo que no tiene nadie claro es en Octubre de que año¡


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Oct 2011)

lo de sera en octubre creooo q lo dijo SNB


----------



## bluebeetle (21 Oct 2011)

pipoapipo dijo:


> lo de sera en octubre creooo q lo dijo SNB



Hereje::

Que el poder de tochovista caiga sobre usted ::::::


11 de julio de 2006:fiufiu:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...en-un-8-en-el-primer-semestre.html#post132989
etc, etc
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...tan-produciendo-microburbujas.html#post133716
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-le-tenemos-que-pagar-el-piso.html#post134278
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lona-ya-no-se-vacia-en-agosto.html#post134337


----------



## pipoapipo (21 Oct 2011)

Fue tochovista??? Q baje sobre mi su fuego purificador


----------



## ponzi (21 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> IGMarkets está bien si quieres operar únicamente con cfds. Renta4 me gusta como operador 'global' pero para cfds me gusta menos que igmarkets.
> 
> En renta4 juraría que solo se puede ingresar por talón o transferencia. IGMarkets permite también la tarjeta. Plus500 no la conozco, no te puedo decir.
> 
> Para gustos los colores y lo que me resulte más cómodo y mejor para mi igual no lo es para ti. Todos estos operadores te dejan abrirte una cuenta demo de prueba o cuentas por unos días. Todo es crearte la cuenta en ellos, cacharrear y decidirte por la que te guste más. Al final,en el tema de las comisiones se suelen dar la mano.



El tema de las comisiones si se hace mucho intradia se nota y mucho.yo uso ing pero estoy buscando aparte otro operador para el intradia...para unos 10k q tal esta r4? Hace tiempo usaba bk y funcionaban bien lo malo la comision de la cuenta.Exactamente que operativa a corto esta prohibida??? Etf siguen dejando?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, todo en máximos a las 22:00.
> SP: Superando la resistencia de 1230 y cotizando a las 22:00 muy cerca de los máximos.
> DAX: Idem
> Plata: En recuperación y ya en niveles en los que se debería dar la vuelta hacia abajo.
> ...



sp se larga a 1250-1260 con un poco de estiramiento 
la plata recordando a Claca pueden llevarla de nuevo 33.5$ y luego tirarla a saco, 

a mi me da la impresión de que los politicos "inventaran algo para que el lunes sea pepón, veremos

que opinará Claca de todo esto, por cierto


----------



## Estilicón (21 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> El tema de las comisiones si se hace mucho intradia se nota y mucho.yo uso ing pero estoy buscando aparte otro operador para el intradia...para unos 10k q tal esta r4? Hace tiempo usaba bk y funcionaban bien lo malo la comision de la cuenta.Exactamente que operativa a corto esta prohibida??? Etf siguen dejando?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Si hablamos de cfds las comisiones por cfds en renta4 e igmarkets es de un 0,1% del capital por operación. 

Si hablamos de acciones, en renta4 el intradía es un 0,075% por operación. Luego hay tarifas descuento si haces un número determinado de operaciones a lo largo del mes. Si haces entre 20 y 40 pasa a ser de un 0.05%, por ejemplo. Lo que hacen es a final de mes devolverte la diferencia mediante un ingreso en cuenta.

A mi renta4 me gusta, pero es lo que decía antes. Es mejor crearse una cuenta demo en varios sitios, probarlas y decidir cual te gusta mas porque a lo mejor mis gustos no coinciden con los tuyos.

Las operativas en corto que están prohibidas son todos los bancos, por ejemplo. Luego hay valores que determinados brokers no permiten hacer cortos y otros que no te dejan ni operar con cfd. En renta4 pasa mucho, y por eso es mejor igmarkets (aparte de que te renta4 suele exigir más garantía). 

En cuanto a los etfs, dejar dejan. Con materias primas, sí. Que yo sepa se sigue pudiendo operar con oro y plata, por ejemplo, ¿no? ienso:. Pero con los indices que yo sepa, no, al menos con el ibex. Pero con etfs no opero, así que no te lo digo fijo.


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sp se larga a 1250-1260 con un poco de estiramiento
> la plata recordando a Claca pueden llevarla de nuevo 33.5$ y luego tirarla a saco,
> 
> a* mi me da la impresión de que los politicos "inventaran algo para que el lunes sea pepón*, veremos
> ...



De ser así, cosa que no me extrañaría, la pregunta que yo me hago es, ¿realmente lo están aguantando a sabiendas que llegará el momento en que tendrán que dejar que se produzca el "guanowate"? o ¿realmente piensan que pueden ir trampeando indefinidamente?

ienso::


----------



## Janus (21 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> De ser así, cosa que no me extrañaría, la pregunta que yo me hago es, ¿realmente lo están aguantando a sabiendas que llegará el momento en que tendrán que dejar que se produzca el "guanowate"? o ¿realmente piensan que pueden ir trampeando indefinidamente?
> 
> ienso::



Si tira esto para arriba, te arreglará la posición en TR.
Se sabrá el domingo a las 22:00 viendo el arranque del eurodolar y a las 24:00 viendo el arranque de los índices. Previamente por la tarde se verá cómo anda la bolsa de Tel aviv ... generalmente se mueve en la misma dirección (para verlo: TASE Site - Homepage).

Guanowate, sí o no?. No va a depender directamente de los políticos etc... Éstos lo pueden relantizar o alargar pero las manos fuertes ya saben cuales serán (o han sido) los mínimos. Son los que menean el cotarro y el resto les bailamos el agua. Ahora bien, éstos perroflautas europeos lo mismo llega el domingo y todavía no tienen ni mediocerrado un supuesto plan ... y lo dejan para reuniones posteriores. Es más, son capaces de posponerlo para diciembre si se les cruza un cable. Son unos ineptos y en eso tienen mucho que de los americanos quienes al comienzo de la crisis, dijeron "por donde cortamos?, tobillo o rodilla", "mejor rodilla y ahí metieron el sablazo sin anestesia ni na de na".:


----------



## Silenciosa (21 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Si tira esto para arriba, te arreglará la posición en TR.
> Se sabrá el domingo a las 22:00 viendo el arranque del eurodolar y a las 24:00 viendo el arranque de los índices. Previamente por la tarde se verá cómo anda la bolsa de Tel aviv ... generalmente se mueve en la misma dirección (para verlo: TASE Site - Homepage).
> 
> Guanowate, sí o no?. No va a depender directamente de los políticos etc... Éstos lo pueden relantizar o alargar pero las manos fuertes ya saben cuales serán (o han sido) los mínimos. Son los que menean el cotarro y el resto les bailamos el agua. Ahora bien, éstos perroflautas europeos lo mismo llega el domingo y todavía no tienen ni mediocerrado un supuesto plan ... y lo dejan para reuniones posteriores. Es más, son capaces de posponerlo para diciembre si se les cruza un cable. Son unos ineptos y en eso tienen mucho que de los americanos quienes al comienzo de la crisis, dijeron "por donde cortamos?, tobillo o rodilla", "mejor rodilla y ahí metieron el sablazo sin anestesia ni na de na".:



Pues prefiero la opción de hacer lo que haya que hacer sin anestesia.

Si mañana a cualquiera nos detectan un tumor, le diremos al médico: "haga usted lo que tenga que hacer pero cúreme esto".

No veo a nadie dicíendole: "oiga doctor, ¿no puede darme unas aspirinas y ya vamos viendo como evoluciona esto?


----------



## Caos (22 Oct 2011)

Max pain, el cierre en estos niveles hace que muchas opciones estén _out of the money_, no se imaginan el dinero que han dejado de perder o han ganado los creadores de mercado con esta subida de hoy. P.ej. tomando sólo en cuenta un valor, el SPY, el valor ponderado nocional de las opciones por encima de entre 124-120 (correspondiente a los 1200 en el SPX) equivale aprox a 4.322 mill. de $ para las opciones que expiraban hoy.

Imaginemos que hubiese cerrado sobre los 1190 estaríamos hablando de un coste ponderado de unos 71 mill. de $ a pagar sólo en éste valor, no añadimos otros valores ni el mercado OTC ni otros derivados (swaps y futuros). Y no añadimos lo que se ha ganado con la compra de calls que estaban _out of the money_. Normalmente dos días antes se han empezado a tomar nuevas posiciones y requilibrar la cartera de derivados, pero la jugada ha sido magistral.

En cuanto al movimiento en si, curiosamente sólo es éste índice el que ha roto el canal importante, otras clases siguen aún _'en su sitio'_ con lo que se incrementa la diovergencia y el desacople y me temo lo peor. Porque de los 1240 a los 1266 hay muy poco y más si se sube rápido, y después de eso, si no hay compradores, ¿qué pasa? En fin, estudiaremos los escenarios de 'max pain' para la gacelada las dos semanas que vienen, porque se está cociendo algo (ojala me equivoque porque veo mucho dolor en el futuro ). Cuanto más rápidos lleguemos a esos niveles más rápido podremos empezar a preparar la próxima debacle y catarata del Niágara.

Sld2 y buena suerte.

EDIT: Se me olvidaba, el saldo diario ha sido negativo  Especialmente en valores cíclicos, y lo que más se está vendiendo son financieras. El saldo semanal es ligeramente positivo, empujado sobretodo por tecnológicas. Hablo de USA.

P.D: He leído que Plus500 es un poco estafa, cuando más lo necesitas empieza a fallar el servicio, no responde bien, etc. No he usado ese broker pero eso he leído por ahí.



Janus dijo:


> Guanowate, sí o no?. No va a depender directamente de los políticos etc... Éstos lo pueden relantizar o alargar pero las manos fuertes ya saben cuales serán (o han sido) los mínimos. Son los que menean el cotarro y el resto les bailamos el agua. Ahora bien, éstos perroflautas europeos lo mismo llega el domingo y todavía no tienen ni mediocerrado un supuesto plan ... y lo dejan para reuniones posteriores. Es más, son capaces de posponerlo para diciembre si se les cruza un cable. Son unos ineptos y en eso tienen mucho que de los americanos quienes al comienzo de la crisis, dijeron "por donde cortamos?, tobillo o rodilla", "mejor rodilla y ahí metieron el sablazo sin anestesia ni na de na".:



Conviene recordar un detalle: en los mercados de osos, los tops suelen coincidir con buenas noticias. Cuando se aclare (al menos aunque sea cosméticamente) el tema europeo, recapitalización/EFSF lo que sea, puede que coincida con el nuevo top en lo que resta de año.

En cuanto al euro: los inversores retail (gacelas) que se suelen equivocar están aumentando las posiciones largas y son positivos, pero las posiciones cortas netas siguen siendo históricamente altas para este nivel, contribuyendo sobretodo institucionales, y estamos tan tan cerca de los 1.4, que podría coincidir con el 'estiramiento' de las bolsas hasta un punto relevante. Lo que acojona de todo el asunto es la velocidad de todo (bajasdas, subidas), lo cual podría trastocar el timing acelerándolo todo. Lo que parece cuestión de semanas ahora es cuestión de días, como no se pause la cosa y haya más correcciones por el camino.


----------



## vmmp29 (22 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> De ser así, cosa que no me extrañaría, la pregunta que yo me hago es, ¿realmente lo están aguantando a sabiendas que llegará el momento en que tendrán que dejar que se produzca el "guanowate"? o *¿realmente piensan que pueden ir trampeando indefinidamente?
> *
> ienso::



más bien lo de negrita, más bien hasta las elecciones que no trampeando indefinidamente

esta es una crisis por fasticulo como diria Claca


----------



## Fraction (22 Oct 2011)

Tochovista es mi pastor, nada me falta. SERA EN OCTUBRE


----------



## bertok (22 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Por cierto, qué es el "será en octubre"?.
> 
> Llevo en el foro desde verano posteando y un tiempo atrás leyendo y echándome unas risas ... pero muchas veces me ha quedado la duda de preguntar por esta frase que tan comúnmente muchos foreros utilizan.



Nuestro pastor Tochovista predijo que el desplome inmobiliario y el pete del país sería en Octubre.

Como buen visionario, no nos dijo de qué año, pero sus fieles estamos seguros que este será el Octubre bueno.

Con tocho nada me falta ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Oct 2011)

He comprobado el volumen en periodos cortos y creo que tanto en Dax como Ibex y SP, han metido minis pull back para corregir a niveles ortodoxos el lunes, por eso los han levantado tanto hoy.. 
Veremos que ocurre


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (22 Oct 2011)

Hola a todos. Me llamo Accusatio Manifesta y me gustan los gifs animados, ganar dinero sin esfuerzo y poner los signos de abrir exclamaciones e interrogaciones.

Me registro y escribo mi primer mensaje para agradecer al señor Claca su consejo acerca de Carrefour.

Como buen novato en la materia he cogido una cuenta de valores y me he puesto a operar, pero como no tenía ganas de mirarme cuentas demo de brokers e ir probando y aprendiendo me he metido directamente en la ultralimitada cuenta de valores de mi banco a operar a lo loco. Con Carrefour he cogido una subida de 16,75 a 17,75 en dos días, estoy fuera otra vez y ya tengo para gastármelo en ganchitos.

Me gusta mucho este hilo que tienen ustedes aquí montado, les seguiré leyendo sin hablar mucho e intentado sacar buenas enseñanzas para mi lucro personal. Saludos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Oct 2011)

Cogeros el ibex y dax de hoy en sesiones de una hora, fijaros en la vela y el volumen asociado a ellas... guanazo a la vista y del bueno.


----------



## Nico (22 Oct 2011)

Avergonzado:

Había dado como posible cierre del SAN *6,04* y ahora que pude ver la cotización veo que ha cerrado en *6,029.*

Un error de *1,1 ctvs* podría ser formidable para cualquiera pero, para un discipulo de Claca es una afrenta inasumible.

Prometo Maestro mejorar más mis análisis. Ruego no tome en cuenta esta metedura de pata. Espero en el futuro no ir en mucho más de 2 milésimas de error tal como nos dicta la norma.

A mis compañeros del foro, embarazosas disculpas.

En mi favor sólo decir que en una jornada con muchas viscisitudes y donde incluso personas del nivel de Pollastre o Janus han tenido ciertas sopresas, este fallo de 1,1 ctvs puede tener cierto grado de dispensa.

De todos modos no deja de ser un horror.

Haré penitencia durante el fin de semana.




===

Por otro lado, la frase "Será en Octubre" es uno de los mantras oficiales del foro y viene de las profecías de Tochovista (Alabado sea el Altísimo y su Mensajero).


----------



## Nico (22 Oct 2011)

Avergonzado:

Había dado como posible cierre del SAN *6,04* y ahora que pude ver la cotización veo que ha cerrado en *6,029.*

Un error de *1,1 ctvs* podría ser formidable para cualquiera pero, para un discipulo de Claca es una afrenta inasumible.

Prometo Maestro mejorar más mis análisis. Ruego no tome en cuenta esta metedura de pata. Espero en el futuro no ir en mucho más de 2 milésimas de error tal como nos dicta la norma.

A mis compañeros del foro, embarazosas disculpas.

En mi favor sólo decir que en una jornada con muchas viscisitudes y donde incluso personas del nivel de Pollastre o Janus han tenido ciertas sopresas, este fallo de 1,1 ctvs puede tener cierto grado de dispensa.

De todos modos no deja de ser un horror.

Haré penitencia durante el fin de semana.




===

Por otro lado, la frase "Será en Octubre" es uno de los mantras oficiales del foro y viene de las profecías de Tochovista (Alabado sea el Altísimo y su Mensajero).


----------



## juanrana (22 Oct 2011)

A todos los que hablábais de brokers, estoy mirando la página de oficina directa. Parece que por domiciliar la nómina sólo se pagaría 3,4 € por custodia (por trimestre) más las comisiones de la banca. Parece que por compraventa de acciones se paga 0. ¿Alguien la tiene?


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2011)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Hola a todos. Me llamo Accusatio Manifesta y me gustan los gifs animados, ganar dinero sin esfuerzo *y poner los signos de abrir exclamaciones e interrogaciones.
> *



Impressivê. 

Le mantendremos bajo supervisión, de cara a garantizar que mantiene tan altos estándares de calidad. En particular en lo que se refiere a los signos de apertura.

Por lo demás, felicidades por el estreno con CarreCuatro.

Oh, y respecto a la parte que pone "ganar dinero sin esfuerzo".....

Mal, Zeus. Muy Mal.


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Oct 2011)

pido perdon por el error, por la apostasia.........................nunca supe de donde vino la frase y como en una entrevista SNB (es de este año la entrevista) hablaba tambien de octubre pues pense que el origen de la frase era el 

"Aún no hemos visto lo peor de la crisis, en septiembre las cosas se pondrán feas" - elEconomista.es

pido perdon por adorar un falso dios y aceptare aquella penitencia q me sea impuesta  espero q mi reconocida adoracion al guano disminuya el (merecido) castigo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (22 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias un fin de semana, 

y es que la santa me tiene aqui por un estupido cumpleaños de alguna amiga. Que mal.

Bueno a lo que iba, lo de carrefour, significa cruce, y es que estos hipermercados se encontraban en las esquinas de las principales vias de las ciudades medianas de Francia, en los cruces vaya, y de ahi el nombre.

Pues eso, que la bolsa subira o bajara, aqui solo hay prevision de guano, pero el tema del hilo merecia una aclaracion sobre _carfur_, que es como se pronuncia en la lengua erotica.

Buen fin de semana.


----------



## pollastre (22 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno a lo que iba, lo de carrefour, significa cruce, y es que estos hipermercados se encontraban en las esquinas de las principales vias de las ciudades medianas de Francia, en los cruces vaya, y de ahi el nombre.



Er... sí, bueno.... ya suponía que los gabachos no lo habían querido llamar CarreCuatro... pero es que hace años oí como alguien lo llamaba así, y lo incorporé a mi repertorio de gilipolleces portables.


----------



## Janus (22 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Max pain, el cierre en estos niveles hace que muchas opciones estén _out of the money_, no se imaginan el dinero que han dejado de perder o han ganado los creadores de mercado con esta subida de hoy. P.ej. tomando sólo en cuenta un valor, el SPY, el valor ponderado nocional de las opciones por encima de entre 124-120 (correspondiente a los 1200 en el SPX) equivale aprox a 4.322 mill. de $ para las opciones que expiraban hoy.
> 
> Imaginemos que hubiese cerrado sobre los 1190 estaríamos hablando de un coste ponderado de unos 71 mill. de $ a pagar sólo en éste valor, no añadimos otros valores ni el mercado OTC ni otros derivados (swaps y futuros). Y no añadimos lo que se ha ganado con la compra de calls que estaban _out of the money_. Normalmente dos días antes se han empezado a tomar nuevas posiciones y requilibrar la cartera de derivados, pero la jugada ha sido magistral.
> 
> ...




Imagine lo que han ganado cerrado opciones CALL por encima de 1200 cuando hace poco tiempo estaba el índice en 1100 donde las podían haber comprado (y seguro que ahí cargaron). Con tan poco tiempo, se han forrado vía incremento de la prima. Efectivamente, ha sido magistral. Y si ahora hacen lo contrario comprando PUTS a saco out of the money .... y tras las noticias del domingo (algo decepcionarán) le dan un fuerte impulso hacia abajo?. Lo han estirado muy hacia arriba .... y podrían hacerlo un poco más. Todo el mundo está esperando a los 1260-70 y lo mismo lo dan la vuelta algo más abajo para no hacer partícipes al resto.

Velocidad, es genial para nosotros porque creo que lo que necesitamos es "movement", aún con el riesgo que comportan los barridos.


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2011)

El Viernes no tocaba subir

Pero le han metido en el momento justo. Pepon abrió la cartera, y le ha dado la vuelta por completo. Para que luego no digan que esto no es emocionante.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Viernes no tocaba subir
> 
> Pero le han metido en el momento justo Pepon abrió la cartera, y le ha dado la vuelta por completo. Para que luego no digan que esto no es emocionante.



¿Piensas que el lunes tendremos guano o peponazo?


----------



## Pepitoria (22 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Piensas que el lunes tendremos guano o peponazo?



Creo que peponazo.


----------



## Estilicón (22 Oct 2011)

Hola. Me gustaría haceros una pequeña consulta, a ver si alguien es tan amable de ayudarme.

Antes de nada, no es una consulta sobre un valor ni nada de eso. Con lo que poneis, ya tengo bastante información como para constrastar mis ideas y actuar en consecuencia.

Recientemente he tenido que cambiar de sistema operativo a un portatil, porque el pobre con el windows ya no daba para más, y he metido linux, distribución ubuntu. Ando ahora poniéndole aplicaciones y estoy buscando una herramienta de AT, pero no encuentro nada. 

¿Alguien conoce alguna herramienta de AT para linux que esté medianamente decente?.Con que tuviera lo básico (y fuera GPL) me valdría.

Muchas gracias de antebrazo y tal.


----------



## gamba (22 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce alguna herramienta de AT para linux que esté medianamente decente?.Con que tuviera lo básico (y fuera GPL) me valdría.



Prorealtime funciona sobre Java asi que es multiplataforma.


----------



## faraico (22 Oct 2011)

BUenas, 

Aprovechando que está esto tranquilo, abuso un poco de confianza y de que la temática del foro va desde cervezas hasta futbolines, pasando por coches y vinos.... les pregunto si alguien ha estado hace poco o conoce bien budapest?

Me interesa más que nada en qué zona quedarme alojado, siempre y cuando sea en Pest, y en fin...siéntanse libres de recomendar cualquier cosa:rolleye:

gracias:Aplauso:


----------



## optimistic1985 (22 Oct 2011)

Una consulta...

Para la realización de galletitas de mantequilla, es mejor primero utilizar el azucar o la vainilla?

Un saludo


----------



## aksarben (22 Oct 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Una consulta...
> 
> Para la realización de galletitas de mantequilla, es mejor primero utilizar el azucar o la vainilla?
> 
> Un saludo



Con la mantequilla ya batida, añada el azúcar, el huevo y la vainilla, el orden da un poco igual. La harina va después, hasta que sea una pasta manejable.

::


----------



## faraico (22 Oct 2011)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Una consulta...
> 
> Para la realización de galletitas de mantequilla, es mejor primero utilizar el azucar o la vainilla?
> 
> Un saludo




Déjese de azúcar y mantequilla, engordan mucho, como bien sabe usted.

Y por cierto, bienvenido. Y de paso si me puede contestar al mensaje de Budapest se lo agardezco, sé que se ha animado a postear gracias a él, no sea tan tímidoo


----------



## VOTIN (22 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Creo que peponazo.



Bueno...
Si hay peponazo vendere la cartera de san y si hay guano comprare arcelor


----------



## faraico (22 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno...
> Si hay peponazo vendere la cartera de san y si hay guano comprare arcelor



Yo estoy hecho un puto lío, tengo parte de mi cartera a estos niveles más o menos (tef a 15,15 y san a 6,2) y la verdad, no sé si vender y esperar a que caiga o dejarlo tal y como está y ver cómo sube.

Tef no vendo ni de coña, el dividendo está próximo:XX:

Hay rumor sobre filtración de la quiebra de Grecia (seguro que más que descontada, pero bueno...) http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-en-el-que-se-confirma-la-quiebra-helena.html


----------



## MariscosRecio (22 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes amijos!!

Llevó dos dias sin leer el foro y la verdad es que lo he echado mucho de menos.... vaya dependencia que crea, voy a ponerme al día.
Buen fin de semana para tod@s!


----------



## J-Z (22 Oct 2011)

Va a ser guano.


----------



## Estilicón (22 Oct 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Prorealtime funciona sobre Java asi que es multiplataforma.



Joder, que membrillo que soy. Si hasta el visual chart que era el que tenía en windows, también tiene otra versión del programa en java. Que mendrugo :ouch:. Y yo buscando como loco un programilla sencillo en plan opensource. 

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2011)

algun@ más nota esa ligera presión por donde se acaba la espalda?

menudo fin de semana! y eso que estoy fuera de todo!

tengo miedo :S :´(


----------



## VOTIN (22 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Va a ser guano.



Tu opinion no vale,es como la de tus billetes del monopoly::
aqui hay que jugarse la pasta para conocer los viernes de dolores y el stress-test de ver la pasta bajar de valor a pasos agigantados


----------



## VOTIN (22 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> algun@ más nota esa ligera presión por donde se acaba la espalda?
> 
> menudo fin de semana! y eso que estoy fuera de todo!
> 
> tengo miedo :S :´(



Si sale un furullo es ganar de cagar seguro::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> algun@ más nota esa ligera presión por donde se acaba la espalda?
> 
> menudo fin de semana! y eso que estoy fuera de todo!
> 
> tengo miedo :S :´(



Si no está dentro no haga demasiado caso de las noticias, y disfrute. 

A uno se le pone muy mal cuerpo sabiendo cuál es la realidad de este país.


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si sale un furullo es ganar de cagar seguro::



me reconforta su opinión ... es ustek un caballero :o


----------



## VOTIN (22 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> me reconforta su opinión ... es ustek un caballero :o



Excuse mua
Si hubiera sabido que es usted una dama no hubiera soltado tal ordinariez,las damas tienen sus traseros para proporcionarnos placer sodomatico::


----------



## VOTIN (22 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si no está dentro no haga demasiado caso de las noticias, y disfrute.
> 
> A uno se le pone muy mal cuerpo sabiendo cuál es la realidad de este país.



Miedo me das,pero ahi va
¿cuales son tus previsiones para el lunes?sobre valores en concreto,mojate que no es lo mismo que mojar::


----------



## tarrito (22 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Excuse mua
> Si hubiera sabido que es usted una dama no hubiera soltado tal ordinariez,las damas tienen sus traseros para proporcionarnos placer sodomatico::



están tardando ustedes en poner lo de "it´s a trap" :no: 

no me extraña que "alguno/s" haga buenas migas con el amigo moreno de Zuloman :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (22 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Miedo me das,pero ahi va
> ¿cuales son tus previsiones para el lunes?sobre valores en concreto,mojate que no es lo mismo que mojar::



 Aún es muy pronto para prever, porque queda todo un día, pero aunque por las noticias actuales debería guanear, creo que va a haber verde. Y eso implica que Gamesa, Telecircos, Arcelores y Sacyres puedan rebotar bastante.


----------



## VOTIN (22 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Aún es muy pronto para prever, porque queda todo un día, pero aunque por las noticias actuales debería guanear, creo que va a haber verde. Y eso implica que Gamesa, Telecircos, Arcelores y Sacyres puedan rebotar bastante.



Gamesa y telecirco su valor es tendente a cero,nada que ver con arcelor
y sacyr para mi que tiene el futuro complicado
Un buen subidon del euro seria bueno para que acerlor baje y estando el euro en 1,388 puede irse a 1,40 y veriamos bajada en arcelor


----------



## fmc (22 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Hola. Me gustaría haceros una pequeña consulta, a ver si alguien es tan amable de ayudarme.
> 
> Antes de nada, no es una consulta sobre un valor ni nada de eso. Con lo que poneis, ya tengo bastante información como para constrastar mis ideas y actuar en consecuencia.
> 
> ...



Prueba qtstalker, compañero, mejor la versión 0.36 que la que va en repositorios (¿0.32?)


----------



## MariscosRecio (22 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Aún es muy pronto para prever, porque queda todo un día, pero aunque por las noticias actuales debería guanear, creo que va a haber verde. Y eso implica que Gamesa, Telecircos, Arcelores y Sacyres puedan rebotar bastante.



No me des el fin de semana! que voy en corto con telecirco y con perdidas :´(


----------



## univac (23 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> No me des el fin de semana! que voy en corto con telecirco y con perdidas :´(



Hamijo, telecircos, gamesas, sacyres, arceloles...estos chicharros son para mete saca diario, quedarse largo con ellos es una loteria. Yo solo me quedaria de un dia para otro si la tendencia fuese clarisima, pero con la volatilidad que habemus...


----------



## MariscosRecio (23 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Hamijo, telecircos, gamesas, sacyres, arceloles...estos chicharros son para mete saca diario, quedarse largo con ellos es una loteria. Yo solo me quedaria de un dia para otro si la tendencia fuese clarisima, pero con la volatilidad que habemus...




Voy en corto, pero aun así cometí la imprudencia de dejar la posición abierta, cosas de gacela


----------



## Yo2k1 (23 Oct 2011)

Sigo mirando brokers para probar. El de ING me gusta, aunque tiene comision alta, porque cuando vendes, lo tienes ya directamente en la cuenta bancaria. Pero no tiene CFDs, solo se puede operar sobre acciones, no en "largo", "corto", ni sobre indices, etc. Solo se puede comprar acciones.
Cual me aconsejais? Renta 4?
Busco sobre todo seguridad en los pagos, reembolsos, etc y quizas de lo que he leido, es el que mejor va de comisiones, y que mas amplio tiene su catalogo de productos.


----------



## AssGaper (23 Oct 2011)

Mira Activo Trader. Yo opero con ello,es un market maker, pero bueno, tiene un moton de herramientas financieras.


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Si hablamos de cfds las comisiones por cfds en renta4 e igmarkets es de un 0,1% del capital por operación.
> 
> Si hablamos de acciones, en renta4 el intradía es un 0,075% por operación. Luego hay tarifas descuento si haces un número determinado de operaciones a lo largo del mes. Si haces entre 20 y 40 pasa a ser de un 0.05%, por ejemplo. Lo que hacen es a final de mes devolverte la diferencia mediante un ingreso en cuenta.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la informacion. Tengo una duda ...en renta4 te dan las cuentas anuales? En ing la cuenta de perdidas y ganacias no esta completa

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2011)

Quiero un broker que tenga un ppco de variedad y que sus comisiones sean asumibles.a ser posible que de acceso a las cuentas anuales completas y que tenga un localizador potente como el de google finance para poder localizar compañias en funcion decsu deuda roe dividendo capitalizacion etc....igual pido mucho

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (23 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por la informacion. Tengo una duda ...en renta4 te dan las cuentas anuales?



Sí. Hay un apartado de informes y extractos. Ahí te aparece una tabla con tus aportaciones, gastos, etc y te dice el saldo de beneficios en lo que va de año y los de los años anteriores.

También tienes la opción de exportar a excel fijando un intervalo de tiempo y te hace el desglose detallado de operaciones realizadas en ese periodo. Lo puedes ver creándote una cuenta por 15 días a ver si eso es lo que se ajusta a lo que buscas.


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Sí. Hay un apartado informes y extractos. Ahí te aparece una tabla con tus aportaciones, gastos, etc y te dice el saldo de beneficios en lo que va de año y los de los años anteriores.
> 
> También tienes la opción de exportar a excel fijando un intervalo de tiempo y te hace el desglose detallado de operaciones realizadas en ese periodo. Lo puedes ver creándote una cuenta por 15 días a ver si eso es lo que se ajusta a lo que buscas.



Igual me explicado mal. Yo lo que quiero son los balances cuenta de perdidas y ganancias y efes de varios años sin ir a la cnmv.en ing no viene completo.y por otro lado un buscador de acciones en funccion de sus ratios

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Estilicón (23 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Igual me explicado mal. Yo lo que quiero son los balances cuenta de perdidas y ganancias y efes de varios años sin ir a la cnmv.en ing no viene completo.y por otro lado un buscador de acciones en funccion de sus ratios



Ah, jajaja. Pensé que te estabas refiriendo a los balances de perdidas y ganancias de tu operativa.

Lo que puedes ver es lo siguiente. Cuando pulsas sobre una compañía te aparece inicialmente los datos de la última sesión con su cotización actual, máximo, mínimo, volumen, etc. Luego hay una opción 'análisis' que al pinchar te muestra toda una serie de información. Entre ellas aparece el ratio, los margenes y los datos de la compañía estimados para el año 2011, 2012, 2013. No de los años anteriores.

En cuanto al buscador de ratios, lo que hay es una opción de menú 'comparativa' que lo que hace es mostrarte los ratios de la compañia en comparación con otras empresas del sector. En concreto lo que te muestra de cada una es : su capitalización bursatil y el PER y el PCF para los años 2011 y 2012. También te da otra tabla con los margenes e información sobre el margen neto, el margen del ebitda y demás.

Igual te he entendido mal y no es esto tampoco a lo que te refieres. Es que ando un poco resacoso. Demasiados mojitos ayer :o. 

Pero en serio, lo mejor es hacerse una cuenta de prueba 15 días sin compromiso ninguno y comprobar insitu si es lo que buscas o no. Si no te convence, pasas y a buscar uno mejor.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> No me des el fin de semana! que voy en corto con telecirco y con perdidas :´(



Estoy igual que tú, pero en Arcelor. Tranquilo, que de Telecirco seguramente salgas en verde  Que asco tengo a esa cadena.


----------



## ponzi (23 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ah, jajaja. Pensé que te estabas refiriendo a los balances de perdidas y ganancias de tu operativa.
> 
> Lo que puedes ver es lo siguiente. Cuando pulsas sobre una compañía te aparece inicialmente los datos de la última sesión con su cotización actual, máximo, mínimo, volumen, etc. Luego hay una opción 'análisis' que al pinchar te muestra toda una serie de información. Entre ellas aparece el ratio, los margenes y los datos de la compañía estimados para el año 2011, 2012, 2013. No de los años anteriores.
> 
> ...



me da que tiene a medias lo que busco. Seguire sacando las cuentas anuales de la empresa o de la cmnv ....a ver si me dejasen otros 15 dias porq los gaste hace años y lo miro : )

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (23 Oct 2011)

Hoy he visto Margin Call, pa pasar un rato. Dejo el enlace por si alguien quiere verla en free mode.

Ver pelicula Margin Call online en Megavideo y descarga directa gratis | Drama - idioma Espaol


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy he visto Margin Call, pa pasar un rato. Dejo el enlace por si alguien quiere verla en free mode.
> 
> Ver pelicula Margin Call online en Megavideo y descarga directa gratis | Drama - idioma Espaol



También la he visto hoy. Muy buena película.


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Oct 2011)

Bertok, estuve leyendo tus post el viernes del SP y viendo la gráfica. Increíble como lo clavas!!! :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> También la he visto hoy. Muy buena película.





Janus dijo:


> Hoy he visto Margin Call, pa pasar un rato. Dejo el enlace por si alguien quiere verla en free mode.
> 
> Ver pelicula Margin Call online en Megavideo y descarga directa gratis | Drama - idioma Espaol



Yo la acabo de terminar. Como la he visto en ingles, no me he enterado que es lo que intenta enterrar al final. Latunes?


----------



## bertok (23 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo la acabo de terminar. Como la he visto en ingles, no me he enterado que es lo que intenta enterrar al final. Latunes?



Intenta enterrar lo que realmente le ha preocupado toda la jornada a Kevin Spacey.

No te lo pongo en el post por no joder al resto de foreros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Intenta enterrar lo que realmente le ha preocupado toda la jornada a Kevin Spacey.
> 
> No te lo pongo en el post por no joder al resto de foreros.



ok! es que la he visto por veetle a partir del minuto 40... ya le veré de nuevo. Gracias de todas formas.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, os voy a ser muy claro.
Mi intención es recoger bártulos y salirme del chulibex este año para no volver hasta que el PP y el PSOE sean un club de campeonatos de tute para jubilados.

El caso es que intencion es himbertir mis escasos ahorros en el mercado americano con el fin de evitar el tsunami que puede avecinarse en Europa.

Reclamo a sus majestades, especialmente Claca y su séquito de serafines, cualquier atisbo de información al respecto. Lo que busco está claro, empresas que aguanten el tiron lo mejor posible en el plazo de los proximos 6 meses- 1 año y de ahí para arriba.

Ya se que son plazos largos para lo que se destila en el hilo, pero se trata de modo general de encontrar empresas fuertes que mantengan su cotizacion. No busco hacerme rico, solamente no perder el dinero que tengo.

Depositos en el banco ? Una parte allí está y ya me parece mucho.

OPinen libremente y no se corten

Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Hamijos, os voy a ser muy claro.
> Mi intención es recoger bártulos y salirme del chulibex este año para no volver hasta que el PP y el PSOE sean un club de campeonatos de tute para jubilados.
> 
> El caso es que intencion es himbertir mis escasos ahorros en el mercado americano con el fin de evitar el tsunami que puede avecinarse en Europa.
> ...



De cuanto importe hablas?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> De cuanto importe hablas?









:no:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :no:



Pues sin saber el importe puede ser que los gastos y las comisiones,etc te cuesten un ojo de la cara,por no hablar de los gastos de conversion de divisas
Menos de 30k no creo que merezca la pena montar un pollo asi


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Oct 2011)

Estoy con el broker de ING que no me cobra por mantenimiento. No es para hacer trading sino para conservarlas 6 meses, un año o mas.
Compensan las comisiones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues sin saber el importe puede ser que los gastos y las comisiones,etc te cuesten un ojo de la cara,por no hablar de los gastos de conversion de divisas
> Menos de 30k no creo que merezca la pena montar un pollo asi



Sr. Votin... que este es un foro de de gente con Bentleys, +30cm y gustos refinados. Las inversiones de menos de 100K las dejamos a nuestros hijos y sobrinos para que se vayan entrenando, ya sabe ustec.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (23 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Votin... que este es un foro de de gente con Bentleys, +30cm y gustos refinados. Las inversiones de menos de 100K las dejamos a nuestros hijos y sobrinos para que se vayan entrenando, ya sabe ustec.




Posupuesto.

Yo siempre llevo encima unos dos o tres minolles de euros. Mas de eso no suele ser necesario.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Posupuesto.
> 
> Yo siempre llevo encima unos dos o tres minolles de euros. Mas de eso no suele ser necesario.



Pues supongo que lo mejor seria invertir en los 4 o 6 valores mejores de dax,pero te frien a comisiones y los dividendos tributan en los dos lados....
Una opcion seria invertir en Bayer que cotiza en la bolsa de Madrid
¿como veis ese valor?


----------



## The Hellion (23 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Votin... que este es un foro de de gente con Bentleys, +30cm y gustos refinados. Las inversiones de menos de 100K las dejamos a nuestros hijos y sobrinos para que se vayan entrenando, ya sabe ustec.



Ayer yo estuve viendo a salto de mata Wall Street 2 en casa de unos amigos, con sobrinos, primitos, amiguitos y gente tomando copas en la terraza que entraban y salían. No me acabé de enterar muy bien, pero mi sobrino de siete años pasó por allí al principio, y preguntó "Ese es el de transformers, ¿no?" 

Se quedó pululando por allí, tratando de pasar desapercibido y que no le mandásemos a jugar al jardín, pero sin quitar la vista de la pantalla. Yo me preguntaba "¿A este enano qué le puede interesar de esta peli? ¿Será que es un genio de las finanzas en potencia, el próximo pollastre?" Total que pasada bastante más de media película, me mira, y me dice, "¿Pero aquí cuando salen los transformers? Porque por ahora lo único que hacen es hablar..." :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Oct 2011)

Cuando cogian la moto y se ponian a correr parecia transformer. No esta muy lejos de fantasmadas esa pelicula de transformers. La tasa sube, por decir algo de bolsa y tal en este hilo, pero vaya ya me callo.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuando cogian la moto y se ponian a correr. No esta muy lejos de fantasmadas esa pelicula de transformers. La tesa sube, por decir algo de bolsa y tal en este hilo, pero vaya ya me callo.



Que opinas de Bayer en bolsa de Madrid?


----------



## faraico (23 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ayer yo estuve viendo a salto de mata Wall Street 2 en casa de unos amigos, con sobrinos, primitos, amiguitos y gente tomando copas en la terraza que entraban y salían. No me acabé de enterar muy bien, pero mi sobrino de siete años pasó por allí al principio, y preguntó "Ese es el de transformers, ¿no?"
> 
> Se quedó pululando por allí, tratando de pasar desapercibido y que no le mandásemos a jugar al jardín, pero sin quitar la vista de la pantalla. Yo me preguntaba "¿A este enano qué le puede interesar de esta peli? ¿Será que es un genio de las finanzas en potencia, el próximo pollastre?" Total que pasada bastante más de media película, me mira, y me dice, "¿Pero aquí cuando salen los transformers? Porque por ahora lo único que hacen es hablar..." :XX:



Que aprenda de M. Douglas, qué gran cabronazo:XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Oct 2011)

Al dax, cada cosa en su sitio. Bayer es un buen valor, mejor que buen valor, es una buena compañia. Endeuda como todas, pero estos por lo menos venden aspirinas, no hipotecas. :XX:

Mañana la bolsa subira, a no ser que baje, que entonces no subira si no que bajara. Pues ya saben lo que ocurrira, si no hacen dinero, luego no se quejen. :XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Oct 2011)

En directo


----------



## pollastre (23 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Se quedó pululando por allí, tratando de pasar desapercibido y que no le mandásemos a jugar al jardín, pero sin quitar la vista de la pantalla. Yo me preguntaba "¿A este enano qué le puede interesar de esta peli? ¿Será que es un genio de las finanzas en potencia, el próximo pollastre?" Total que pasada bastante más de media película, me mira, y me dice, "¿Pero aquí cuando salen los transformers? Porque por ahora lo único que hacen es hablar..." :XX:



Hoyga, pues no va muy desencaminado el chaval. Yo tengo en BluRay Transformers 1 y 3 ::::


----------



## Silenciosa (23 Oct 2011)

Esta semana viene cargadita de noticias.

A ver si nos vamos al guano, al cielo o a ambos sitios, que una semana da para mucho.


----------



## faraico (23 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Esta semana viene cargadita de noticias.
> 
> A ver si nos vamos al guano, al cielo o a ambos sitios, que una semana da para mucho.



O a ni un lado ni a otro, entre 8700 y 9100:fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> En directo



Pues sip, -500 pipos pá empesá

A mi me gustaría que viniera ya nuestro entrañable amigo







pero viendo las gráficas tengo muchas dudas...


----------



## VOTIN (23 Oct 2011)

La bolsa de Tel Aviv esta como un campo de lechugas y los Bancos suben un 3,5


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Oct 2011)

Tengo dos postulados de aquí al Miércoles:

*A)* El Lunes empiezan con bajadas importantes.... el "mercado" castiga la falta gobierno y cachondeo europeo.... las bajadas se prolongaran hasta el miércoles por la tarde...presionando y chantajeando (medidas mas laxa para los "mercados").... el miércoles los acuerdos se valoraran con otro punto de vista, y con la amenaza de mas bajadas

*B) *El Lunes se inicia el día con subidas, las negaciones europeas convencen al "mercado", y de aquí al miércoles nos movemos en un lateral alcista... y mas verde.... aprobándose el miércoles lo tratado el fin de semana ya que es del agrado o asumible por el "mercado".

Pienso que queda clara mi postura final..... creo que se dará la mas realista


----------



## R3v3nANT (23 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La bolsa de Tel Aviv esta como un campo de lechugas y los Bancos suben un 3,5



No la veo muy representativa. Además cada vez que Dj.Mesa postea en domingo esas ostias del euro en premarket tenemos lunes de guano ::


----------



## univac (23 Oct 2011)

Para los que piensan en largo plazo, ing es una buena opcion ya que no cobra por tener las acciones ahi (custodia), las comisiones de entrada-salida no deberian tener relevancia si hablamos de tener el valor parado durante meses. Para movimientos mas activos, entonces si que priman las comisiones in-out mas que la custodia y ya hay otras opciones (selfbank p.e.). Todo es bajarse el pdf de precios de cada uno y elegir segun vuestro mercado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Tengo dos postulados de aquí al Miércoles:
> 
> *A)* El Lunes empiezan con bajadas importantes.... el "mercado" castiga la falta gobierno y cachondeo europeo.... las bajadas se prolongaran hasta el miércoles por la tarde...presionando y chantajeando (medidas mas laxa para los "mercados").... el miércoles los acuerdos se valoraran con otro punto de vista, y con la amenaza de mas bajadas
> 
> ...



Este circo no es sencillo. IBEX me marcaba una correción al 61,8 en 2º impulso alcista hasta los 8475, se quedó el jueves en el 50% en los 8570 y el viernes no tocaba subir, no tocaba pero subió.
Yo estoy viendo unas divergencias brutales en CCI y Estocástico (y si mañan cae hará la llamada doble ola inversa, 2 máximos decrecientes en niveles de sobrecompra = claras implicaciones bajistas). El ADX está cada vez más bajo, y baja más según vamos para arriba -> tendencia muy débil.
Yo apostaría por la a), mañana sorpresa para el engaño del viernes y quizás mínimo otra vez de 84 y pico el martes haciendo quizás un martillo y luego una semana y media para arriba, pero es una intiución, tb puede salir el a) y entonces meternos la tarde del martes cortos hasta las trancas..


----------



## Caos (23 Oct 2011)

Esta semana hay que estar atentos al índice del dólar, la zona de los 76.19 que podría coincidir con los 1.4 EUR/USD o los 1260 en el SPX y con el miércoles ::


----------



## MariscosRecio (23 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Estoy igual que tú, pero en Arcelor. Tranquilo, que de Telecirco seguramente salgas en verde  Que asco tengo a esa cadena.




Gracias 

Yo también le tengo asco!!


----------



## J-Z (23 Oct 2011)

Yo preveo pepón en hispanistán y guano en italia, eso es al menos lo que han cacareado los mandamases...

Así a todo el miercoles no espero nada bueno y el jueves debería volver el oso con más fuerza que nunca.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Yo creo que no me comere una rosca,vendra pepona


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Oct 2011)

El BCE inundará de liquidez el sistema financiero para poder afrontar 2012 ,Banca. Expansin.com


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El BCE inundar de liquidez el sistema financiero para poder afrontar 2012,Banca. Expansin.com



¿Implicará esto peponismo?


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Implicará esto peponismo?



Yo mañana vigilaria los cortos que pones


----------



## faraico (24 Oct 2011)

Ese dinero hay que devolverlo.

Se está haciendo lo que hacen los bancos con los grandes muertos vivientes, refinanciar en forma de parada hacia adelante.


----------



## Caos (24 Oct 2011)

Independientemente del efecto que pueda tener a corto por las expectativas (ya se ha hecho hace unas semanas otra subasta de estas) el efecto en la economía va a ser nulo.

Porque al fin y al cabo inunda de reservas a los bancos que en cualquier caso tienen que devolver, para que puedan operar en el interbancario sin estrés, pero de ahí a que vayan a prestar más a una economía ya sobre-endeudada e insolvente, pues veremos. 

Eso sí, puede incrementar el apalancamiento en el sistema financiero lo que podría hinchar la bolsa un poco más temporalmente, siempre que haya jugadores dispuestos a apalancarse claro. Pero en cualquier caso la bolsa se acabará ajustando al ciclo y cuando los beneficios de las empresas caigan pues también lo hará la bolsa.

Resumiendo: en el plazo intermedio esto no cambia nada ni obra milagros.


----------



## faraico (24 Oct 2011)

futuros en igmarkets han bajado ligeramente.

pero tampoco son mucho de fiar...ha habido veces que subían y ha abierto el chulibex con gap a la baja.


----------



## MarketMaker (24 Oct 2011)

Antes de operar mañana no le quitéis ojo al Eur/Dól y al Oro. Tranquilidad, análisis y cubriéndose las espaldas.

Cuidado ahí fuera.

Eso para los más valientes, el resto que mire y disfrute del espectáculo (En este momento las variables son una auténtica feria, mucho tiene que cambiar esto para la mañana europea, para que no sea un día digno de recordar)

Suerte y plusvis.


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Oct 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Antes de operar mañana no le quitéis ojo al Eur/Dól y al Oro. Tranquilidad, análisis y cubriéndose las espaldas.
> 
> Cuidado ahí fuera.
> 
> ...



Pero hacia donde? 
Caída del euro,subida de $ y bajada de oro?
Se supone que cuando hay inyección monetaria, los metales en teoría debían subir para protegerse de inflación, no?
O caidon de euro y oro?

Edito: 5.30 de la madrugada y todo tranquilo. Oro sube algo, poco, euro mas o menos se mantiene tambien .No ha abierto Europa, claro. 
Iremos viendo el día. Ya me pica la curiosidad con un aviso así de claro. 
A ver si nos dices alguno de alguna acción que suba un 30% así de golpe y me compro ya el Z4


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Pero hacia donde?
> Caída del euro,subida de $ y bajada de oro?
> Se supone que cuando hay inyección monetaria, los metales en teoría debían subir para protegerse de inflación, no?
> O caidon de euro y oro?
> ...



Sr. Yo2k1, déle un thanks al Sr. MarketMaker y observe la jornada de hoy. ¿O acaso pretende que le haga un ingreso en su cuenta corriente? ::
Por lo demás el €/$ está rarito...


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2011)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Eso para los más valientes, el resto que mire y disfrute del espectáculo (En este momento las variables son una auténtica feria, mucho tiene que cambiar esto para la mañana europea, para que no sea un día digno de recordar)
> 
> Suerte y plusvis.




Muy cierto, Sr. MM... hace ya algunas semanas que no se puede operar _tranquilamente_, hay que estar ahí abajo, arremangados y peleando en lodo.

Esto me trae recuerdos de mis tiempos _jóvenes_, cuando cada vela era una aventura :fiufiu:


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Yo2k1, déle un thanks al Sr. MarketMaker y observe la jornada de hoy. ¿O acaso pretende que le haga un ingreso en su cuenta corriente? ::
> Por lo demás el /$ está rarito...



Desde el tapatalk no puedo dar thanks. No tiene la opción 
En cuanto entre en el pc lo daré

Y si preguntaba es porque no tenía claro lo que significa el aviso. No se si sube, baja o que era o es. Y como en mi poca o nula información de kitco no veo nada raro ni en caídas ni subidas pues no se a que se refiere exactamente. Supongo que en vuestros gráficos quizás se vean otras cosas. 
Y a ver si arreglan desde las aplicaciones móviles lo del thanks


----------



## bluebeetle (24 Oct 2011)

Buenos días!

hoy no podré seguir ni el hilo ni el mercado. 
Les deseo suerte y jugosas plusvalías


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

Mientras el apostol Nico no se manifieste, al loro con el canal diario del SAN, a ver si hay manzanas que pillar 

Muy interesante Margin Call, tiene un par de dialogos para enmarcar sobre este "mundo", cínicos, pero buenos para reflexionar.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En mi caso, porque es una acción con muchísimo, muchísimo volumen y volatilidad. Llevaré unas 8 entradas con ellos, y nunca he salido con pérdidas. Me permite entrar en plena subida vertiginosa con 70.000 euros por ejemplo, y aunque pegue un latigazo hacia abajo, luego lo pega hacia arriba, para volver a bajar y acabar subiendo. Siempre hay un punto de salida un 0.5-1% por arriba que me permite una buena ganancia y mi volumen ni lo nota. Vamos, como si quiero vender a mercado.
> 
> Además SUELE ser noble, los días como hoy que se presuponía verde está verde, y los días que huelen a guano guanea como el que más.





11.000 SAN buscando un 2% si sale un día pepón. Si baja un 1% se van por el aire.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 11.000 SAN buscando un 2% si sale un día pepón. Si baja un 1% se van por el aire.



Apuesta usted fuerte por la cestita de manzanas, tenga cuidado caperucita no venga el lobo feroz y se lo coma a usted con cestita y todo.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Apuesta usted fuerte por la cestita de manzanas, tenga cuidado caperucita no venga el lobo feroz y se lo coma a usted con cestita y todo.





Sí, está ya el stop puesto. Se prometía esto tan verde que no quería perderme un poco más de plusvalía (se ve que con GAS; FER y McD aún necesito más exposición :, pero si se van por el aire.... otra vez será.


----------



## faraico (24 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias

Aparentemente todo tranquilo.


Suerte


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Es que MM me ha calentado. "Un día que marcará historia..." Si es verde quizá gane un 3-4%, si es rojo pierdo un 1-1.5%... Seguiremos la tendencia.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 11.000 SAN buscando un 2% si sale un día pepón. Si baja un 1% se van por el aire.



May Pepón be with you


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Muy cierto, Sr. MM... hace ya algunas semanas que no se puede operar _tranquilamente_, hay que estar ahí abajo, arremangados y peleando en lodo.
> 
> Esto me trae recuerdos de mis tiempos _jóvenes_, cuando cada vela era una aventura :fiufiu:



Debo tener yo poca imaginacion , pero no logro imaginarle a usted arremangado y manchado de lodo 

uy perdon creo que deberia haber dicho GUANOS DIAS 

Mucho ojo ahi fuera que no haran prisioneros ienso:

Ah, a pesar de que estoy fuera voy a contar algo para su libre interpretacion:

Un amiguete mio ya mencionado aqui de un banco "jendre ejpañol" acaba de cobrar los intereses de un curioso producto financiero que consistia en que cuando lo abrio si en dos años ( creo o 1 no me acuerdo ) el san y otras acciones del ibex 35 no llegaban a bajar un 35 % ( o 30 %, joder que memoria ) en algun momento se abrochaban un 1,5 % mensual........cobro por los pelos por que estuvo muy cerca de cagarla .

 Si la cagabas te daban acciones al precio mas bajo marcado ::

Pues bien, ahora le ofrecen el mismo producto, pero con un 2,5 % de interes mensual y aumentan el rango a un 45 % :8: ......... no se per me huele a que los lencios preven fuertes movimientos en ese plazo.

Al fin y al cabo, ese producto no deja de ser un seguro para los que tienen las acciones si hay una catastrofe , asi que ya saben, no parece que en el proximo año vaya a estar la cosa muy tranquilita....:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Oct 2011)

De momento susto en el mercado de bonos. Tras apertura con GAP bajista, el mercado se dió la vuelta. Me da en la nariz que vamos a estar planos hasta que abran los americanos.


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

Aunque me perdi el viernes, entro en GAS esperando ese 14,80 objetivo, ajustado stop por si da el susto.


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Debo tener yo poca imaginacion , pero no logro imaginarle a usted arremangado y manchado de lodo




Ya sabe que, llegado el momento, puedo llegar a ser muy polifacético 

Y dígame, viejo amigo: ¿alguna noticia al respecto de su anunciado y deseado retorno al mundo bursátil?

Los nuevos son demasiado comedidos. No manifiestan zuleuforia cuando actúan de profit takers, ni se zulamentan rasgándose las vestiduras cuando las cosas les van mal. Un hilo de bolsa que no se deja llevar por el _emo trading_, no es hilo ni es ná.

Para mi mayor desmayo, debo pues admitir que le echo de menos :cook:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

Buenos días.

Me ha encantado lo de "emo trading".


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Me ha encantado lo de "emo trading".




Debería haber vivido Ud. los "viejos" tiempos... la zuleuforia animaba a otros foreros a saltar a mercado, mientras que los zulamentos imponían cautela y recogida de beneficios. 

El sistema se retroalimentaba en una perfecta simbiosis gacelera. Sencillamente, funcionaba.

Por desgracia, un infausto día de negro recuerdo, el Capitán.... cayó. 

Y desde entonces... bueno, desde entonces tenemos a Nico investido como Gran Monaguillo de la Túnica Marrón-Glacé. Pero algunos dicen que ya no es lo mismo :XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> 11.000 SAN buscando un 2% si sale un día pepón. Si baja un 1% se van por el aire.



11000 acciones? tio, tio, has creado una vela con su llamita y todo.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> 11000 acciones? tio, tio, has creado una vela con su llamita y todo.




¡Qué va! SAN ni lo nota, o entran todas en el mismo precio o como mucho en una décima de céntimo diferente.


----------



## faraico (24 Oct 2011)

zuloman dijo:


> Debo tener yo poca imaginacion , pero no logro imaginarle a usted arremangado y manchado de lodo
> 
> uy perdon creo que deberia haber dicho GUANOS DIAS
> 
> ...



Sé de un caso, con el SAN a 14 euros en el que Director de Sucursal y GEstor de Banca Privada, vendiéndole este producto a un cliente afirmaban:

" Es imposible que el SAN se vaya a 7 euros...vamos, que si eso ocurre lo que menos te tiene que preocupar es esto, porque vendría el caos, sería que el euro y España se hunden...."

El hombre compró y perdió mucho dinero.

Pero bueno, ahora es diferente...ahora está a 6....dígale a su amigo que es imposible que el SAN se vaya a 3 euros...vamos, que si eso ocurre lo que menos te tiene que preocupar es esto, porque vendría el caos, sería que el euro y España se hunden...."


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Sé de un caso, con el SAN a 14 euros en el que Director de Sucursal y GEstor de Banca Privada, vendiéndole este producto a un cliente afirmaban:
> 
> " Es imposible que el SAN se vaya a 7 euros...vamos, que si eso ocurre lo que menos te tiene que preocupar es esto, porque vendría el caos, sería que el euro y España se hunden...."
> 
> ...



Bueno, lo de que el euro y España se hunden no está muy lejos de la realidad 

Eso si, al pobre señor lo han arruinado.


----------



## Nico (24 Oct 2011)

Oh!, no imaginaba que había compañeros que esperaban una guia de este humilde siervo.

Sólo decirles que la primera sensación fue que esto "se iba para arriba" con un pre-market que pareció apuntar a los 6,14 (largaban con una resistencia pasada por alto y todo) y, a medida que se acercó la apertura apoquinaron a los 6,10.

En paralelo el Bund subía como espuma.

Casi en los primeros minutos quedó definido un fibo con límite inferior en el cierre del viernes (6,029) y el máximo de los primeros minutos (6,105) y con ese están jugando.

Si alguna mala noticia asoma en el horizonte (léase se le canta las ganas a los leoncios) puede ir para el 6,02 o para el 6,14 y, como se imaginarán, hasta pueden modificar el fibo que están usando.

*NOTA:* Escribo esto y veo que van para abajo.

Y es "de verdad" porque el Bund sigue subiendo.

Sugerencia ?

Salirse si rompe 6,029 (es probable que usen un fibo diferente y por debajo de este) y convendrá tomarlo más abajo.

De todos modos no descarte que pueda visitar los 6,14 en el día de hoy.

Hoy no puedo dedicarme a las "manzanitas" así que tendré que dejarlos en minutos. Mil disculpas.

Apuestas para el cierre ? (sin ninguna validez científica, pura apuesta)... *6,08.*


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

Ya estamos en rojo... que poco ha durado la alegría.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Vaya leñazo le han metido en un sólo minuto. Me gustaría saber exactamente quién y cómo está detrás de cosas así.


----------



## Nico (24 Oct 2011)

Antes de irme.

La noticia de la "barra libre a los bancos" del fin de semana no es una noticia menor. O impacta hacia arriba o genera un efecto rebote y se va para abajo.

Me da la sensación que este lateral de las primeras horas tiene más que ver con el hecho de que están analizando en las oficinas de los "grandes", si tomársela para bien o para mal.

No ha causado un entusiasmo automático y quizás están pidiendo más detalles para saber si se "alegran" o se "enojan" y, mucho me temo, que la burocracia europea genere más disgutos que alegría.

Bien es cierto que el MIERCOLES es la subasta y, si realmente el BCE toma cualquier papelito como garantía y suelta la pasta, tampoco es para ponerse muy malo.

La noticia NO los ha entusiasmado pero, tampoco se atreven a ponerse malos de buenas a primeras y, algo me dice que están buscando precisiones pero, que en poco tiempo el mercado tendría que TOMAR UNA DECISION e irse para arriba o abajo con más energía.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!

Ya estoy de vuelta del país de los teutones. He de decir que, en contra de mis expectativas, lo poco que he visto del país me ha encantado. Pensaba que como todos los alemanes se venían aquí y allí hace un frío del carajo lo lógico es que no me fuera a gustar nada de lo que iba a ver.

Pero a pesar de que realmente hace un frío del carajo me ha gustado muchísimo ver aquello y el freimarkt también me ha encantado (también me puse hasta arriba de Beck's, que es una cerveza excelente), hasta estoy dispuesto a aprender alemán (si es que lo consigo antes de morir )

Todo es tan civilizado, todo es tan...'como deben ser las cosas' que ahora me indigno al ver lo que hay por aquí.

Por cierto, vi pocos BMWs pero muchísimo Mercedes y muchísimo VAG, muchísimas tiendas de ventas de coches, tanto de primera como de segunda mano, aunque resulta que en Bremen es donde está la fábrica de Mercedes (aunque los diseñen y la empresa matriz esté en Sttutgart), en el aeropuerto había expuesto un Mercedes AMG coupé de 320 cv nada más y nada menos. Al lado habían unos prospectos donde te alentaban a trabajar para la empresa en Bremen, se ve que necesitan hinjenieros 







En fin, creo que algún día volveré.

Respecto a la caída de hoy creo que estaba cantada, aunque los leoncios hoy lo están llevando con suavidad, dando la sensación de que íbamos a subir pero metiendo lo gordo en el momento de más optimismo pepón, tampoco están muy por la labor del guano profundo, al menos de momento.


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya leñazo le han metido en un sólo minuto. Me gustaría saber exactamente quién y cómo está detrás de cosas así.




Tenía todo el sentido del mundo lo que ha pasado.... rotura violenta de una trendline alcista, que además venía aguantando "demasiado bien" durante la hora y media que llevábamos de sesión. Había mucha gente comprada.... ante la violencia del movimiento, han salido corriendo como alma que lleva el diablo, y han provocado un _stop overrun_ (efecto avalancha), lo que nos ha dejado en los 5996 (nivel relevante semanal, muy fuerte).

Otras veces perrean bastante a las gacelas, pero lo de hoy creo poder asegurar que no ha sido ninguna conspiración judeo-masónica por parte de institucionales. Como diría Dylon en Predator: "vamos, ahí afuera no hay más que un par de hombres, nada más".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya leñazo le han metido en un sólo minuto. Me gustaría saber exactamente quién y cómo está detrás de cosas así.



Ya se lo digo yo....







MarketMaker dijo:


> Antes de operar mañana no le quitéis ojo al Eur/Dól y al Oro. Tranquilidad, análisis y cubriéndose las espaldas.
> 
> Cuidado ahí fuera.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chotorunner (24 Oct 2011)

Creo que fuí yo el que prometí un lunes negro...Aún estoy a tiempo de no fallar el tiro.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Alemania es un país maravilloso. Creo que ya he comentado alguna vez que salí 5 años con una chica alemana, de Frankfurt. Conozco el país de cabo a rabo, y la verdad es que la comparación con España es para llorar. 

Si Bremen te ha gustado, cuando conozcas Munich, Hamburgo o Berlín te caes de espaldas. 

Y ya que estamos, dos anécdotas separadas por una semana:

- Domingo pasado, estoy con mi novia y mi sobrina en un parque. Pasa una choni tatuada de arriba a abajo, con un American Stanford sin bozal ni correa. El perro se acerca a mi sobrina, de 5 años, que se muere de miedo. Y eso que no sabe lo que es un perro de ese tipo. Le digo a la cani: "Podrías llevarlo atado, que es un perro que asusta." Respuesta: "¿Por qué no te vas a tomar un poco por culo, hijo de puta?". Yo viendo semejante perro pudiendo alterarse por la situación y a 2 metros de mi sobrina dejo pasar el tema.

- Ayer. Diluvio y previo del partido. Mi novia sola en el coche ve un coche salir y se pone justo al lado con los warning. Sale el aparcado y entra un maquinero a toda hostia robándole el sitio. Se baja mi novia y le pregunta si no había visto que estaba esperando. El hijo de la grandísima puta le responde: "Sí, pero te jodes zorra". Ella le dice de todo y él se va riéndose... y su novia riendo al lado.

Menos mal que no es fácil llevar armas, porque yo dispararía 3 veces al mes. Y sería una gran labor social.


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya se lo digo yo....



Sino niego que no haya habido movimiento, pero por ejemplo, ahora mismo esta totalmente plano, 0%, y como la frase era "sera una mañana para recordar, etc", pues no se, yo me esperaba algo "impactante".
Eso, supongo no deja de ser un movimiento normal, que al que vaya muy apalancado, pues le sacara sus beneficios, pero el intervalo en el que se esta moviendo, hasta ahora, es minimo creo.
No estoy criticando nada, eh, no me malinterpretes. Que un novato como yo, que no tiene ni idea, logicamente ni se le ocurre criticar a los que sabeis de esto.
Solo que me llamo la atencion eso de "mañana para recordar", no se, me esperaba titular de telediario, el euro se hunde, o cosas asi, y ahora mismo, pues son movimientos mas o menos normales, supongo.
Y repito, gracias por la info, y por los graficos y por todo, y no me mal interpretes, que no estoy criticando ni a MM ni a nadie


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2011)

Yo apuesto por una caida hacia los 8750 para dejar mas cerca la media de 18.
y a medio plazo veo muy probable una subida a los 9200-9400


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alemania es un país maravilloso. Creo que ya he comentado alguna vez que salí 5 años con una chica alemana, de Frankfurt. Conozco el país de cabo a rabo, y la verdad es que la comparación con España es para llorar.
> 
> Si Bremen te ha gustado, cuando conozcas Munich, Hamburgo o Berlín te caes de espaldas.
> 
> ...



Supongo que hay de todo en todos sitios, pero es cierto que aqui en hispania nos llevamos la palma. Anécdota françiose. Dijon. Parados con el coche en un semáforo mirando un mapa (anticuado que es uno). Se pone verde....luego rojo....el silencio. Ninguno de los que iban detras hizo sonar el claxon. Hacendado me hallé! Creo que se llama civismo.


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2011)

Actuaste bien, Ghkghk. 

Encararse con escoria social sólo proporciona problemas. En particular, a las personas de bien que _sí _tenemos algo que perder. Es lamentable, ya lo sé, pero ése es el "estado de derecho" para maricones que tenemos.

Es triste que esta "generación" (no sé si ponerlo en singular, porque creo que se extienden ya a más de una) termine haciéndote a tí peor persona, y deseandoles mal. 

Pero yo, personalmente, estoy ya hasta los huevos de tanto niñato desgraciado, indigentes intelectuales sin remisión ninguna. Deseo fervientemente que la década perdida a la japonesa que tenemos ya encima se los lleve a todos por delante igual que una ola limpia la mierda de la orilla y se la lleva mar adentro, y los deje sumidos en la marginalidad para los próximos 10-15 años. Tal vez así luego aprecien el que la vida les dé una segunda oportunidad. 




ghkghk dijo:


> Alemania es un país maravilloso. Creo que ya he comentado alguna vez que salí 5 años con una chica alemana, de Frankfurt. Conozco el país de cabo a rabo, y la verdad es que la comparación con España es para llorar.
> 
> Si Bremen te ha gustado, cuando conozcas Munich, Hamburgo o Berlín te caes de espaldas.
> 
> ...


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> - Domingo pasado, estoy con mi novia y mi sobrina en un parque. Pasa una choni tatuada de arriba a abajo, con un American Stanford sin bozal ni correa. El perro se acerca a mi sobrina, de 5 años, que se muere de miedo. Y eso que no sabe lo que es un perro de ese tipo. Le digo a la cani: "Podrías llevarlo atado, que es un perro que asusta." Respuesta: "¿Por qué no te vas a tomar un poco por culo, hijo de puta?". Yo viendo semejante perro pudiendo alterarse por la situación y a 2 metros de mi sobrina dejo pasar el tema.



Me recuerda a lo que le pasó hace poco a mi suegra. Es una señora de 66 años, que salió a andar por el pueblo y sus alrededores. Al pasar cerca de una urbanización de chalets que está un poco a las afueras, ve como se acercan galopando hacia ella dos perrazos, ella muerta de miedo porque no ve dueños ni nada, se acercan hacia ella ladrando. Menos mal que no la muerden ni le hacen nada, pero al poco ve a los dueños acercándose y les dice "a ver si tenéis cuidado con esos perros, que casi me muero de miedo", y en vez de pedirle disculpas, se ponen a gritarle y a insultarla y a decirle "callate puta vieja", mi suegra se volvió llorando a casa por el disgusto, por la impotencia de no poder hacer nada. Luego se enteró de que esos indeseables se llevan a matar con el resto de gente de la urbanización y del pueblo. Para que luego hablen en el foro de las maravillas de irse a vivir a un pueblo, anda que no hay elementos como estos en cualquier sitio.

A mi suegra le ha dado hace poco un ictus, vamos, que no ha sido por lo de los perros, pero quiero decir, ¿hay derecho a que una persona mayor tenga que llevarse semejante disgusto por unos hijos de puta? 

A mi padre le pasó hace poco también lo del sitio de aparcar, estaba parado esperando, con los indicadores, y se lo quitó otro coche. Mi padre no se amilana fácilmente, iba a encararse con el del coche pero cambió de idea cuando salieron de él dos colombianos con pintas de no andarse con chorradas.

Yo también tengo esa misma sensación de que si fuera armada dispararía varias veces al día, y me absolvería un juez.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que hay de todo en todos sitios, pero es cierto que aqui en hispania nos llevamos la palma. Anécdota françiose. Dijon. Parados con el coche en un semáforo mirando un mapa (anticuado que es uno). Se pone verde....luego rojo....el silencio. Ninguno de los que iban detras hizo sonar el claxon. Hacendado me hallé! Creo que se llama civismo.




A mí un señor en Limoges me mosqueó porque pregunté por una dirección y sin hacerme mucho caso entró en un kiosco, yo creyendo que me ignoraba. A los 40 segundos salió con un mapa para indicarme... y me lo regaló.


----------



## tarrito (24 Oct 2011)

Mulder!!
no se haga de rogar y alégrenos la vista con las fotos que REALMENTE interesan :baba:
ya sabe a lo que me refiero


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Supongo que hay de todo en todos sitios, pero es cierto que aqui en hispania nos llevamos la palma. Anécdota françiose. Dijon. Parados con el coche en un semáforo mirando un mapa (anticuado que es uno). Se pone verde....luego rojo....el silencio. Ninguno de los que iban detras hizo sonar el claxon. Hacendado me hallé! Creo que se llama civismo.



¿Française?
Hoyga, esto de ser correctora en idiomas me imagino que conlleva un plus, ¿no?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, en relación a Alemania, completamente de acuerdo con ghkghk, a mi Munich me parece... lo más. Las bicicletas, muchas veces las dejan sin atar, y cuando están atadas, a veces tienen solo un candado entre las ruedas y el chasis, no están atadas a ningún poste ni farola ni nada. Nadie se las lleva si no son suyas... y esas cajitas de periódicos en las que echas tu monedita y coges tu periódico... están abiertas, es decir, que si quieres coger tu periódico sin echar monedita lo puedes hacer, pero NADIE LO HACE, si lo haces, te mirarán con reprobación pero no te dirán nada. En España se llevarían las monedas, desparramarían los periódicos por la calle... no quedaría ni la cajita.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también tengo esa misma sensación de que si fuera armada dispararía varias veces al día,* y me absolvería un juez*.



Mucho me temo que en eso se equivoca. La ley está hecha para que la cumplan los buenos, y a los buenos se les exige que cumplan la ley. 

Los malos pueden hacer lo que les de la gana. Y lo saben. Yo estoy con pollastre, no va a ser la justicia, va a ser la economía la que se lo haga pasar mal a esa escoria. Y por mí, ya les pueden ir dando.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

La plata está funcionando de maravilla en charts de 15 y 60 minutos. Hay un par de pautas potenciales que pudieran ser muy interesantes.


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Por cierto, en relación a Alemania, completamente de acuerdo con ghkghk, a mi Munich me parece... lo más. Las bicicletas, muchas veces las dejan sin atar, y cuando están atadas, a veces tienen solo un candado entre las ruedas y el chasis, no están atadas a ningún poste ni farola ni nada. Nadie se las lleva si no son suyas... y esas cajitas de periódicos en las que echas tu monedita y coges tu periódico... están abiertas, es decir, que si quieres coger tu periódico sin echar monedita lo puedes hacer, pero NADIE LO HACE, si lo haces, te mirarán con reprobación pero no te dirán nada. En España se llevarían las monedas, desparramarían los periódicos por la calle... no quedaría ni la cajita.



Alemania es otro ..mas bien españa es otro mundo jajaja. A mi me impresiono ver en heidelberg las puertas de las casas abiertas sin preocupación ninguna bicis sin candado ni cadena ¿habeis estado en brujas? Tuve la misma impresión


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Mulder!!
> no se haga de rogar y alégrenos la vista con las fotos que REALMENTE interesan :baba:
> ya sabe a lo que me refiero



Pues desgraciadamente hay más que ver aquí por la costa que por allá y es que con tanto frío van tapados hasta las cejas, muchas hasta con capucha.

A decir verdad entre aquello y que la mayoría no me parecieron demasiado guapas (a lo mejor es por mi debilidad por las morenas tanto de pelo como de piel) pues al final no saqué fotos a aquellas monumentales rubias, aunque alguna había que si se salvaba de la quema 

Lo curioso es que las que me parecieron más guapas fueron las que tenían el pelo teñido de moreno o eran morenas directamente, pero vi muy pocas.


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

Es un problema sin solucion, que haces con toda esta basura social que ademas crece sin parar? 

La verdad es que vuestros testimonios dan escalofrios, es para llevar un magnum .44 en el pantalon a lo harry el sucio o que se te gire la pinza a lo travis bickle







are you talking to me, neng?


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Mucho me temo que en eso se equivoca. La ley está hecha para que la cumplan los buenos, y a los buenos se les exige que cumplan la ley.
> 
> Los malos pueden hacer lo que les de la gana. Y lo saben. Yo estoy con pollastre, no va a ser la justicia, *va a ser la economía la que se lo haga pasar mal a esa escoria*. Y por mí, ya les pueden ir dando.



Yo siempre digo que voy a ser rico "por descarte", no porque lo valga sino porque el nivel estan ínfimo... que alquien tiene que quedar por arriba. Abajo ya no cabe nadie.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

El problema de la escoria social también es en muchísimos casos consecuencia de como son los padres de esas escorias, aunque parecen haber evolucionado un poco hacia lo malo.

Pero los padres fueron quienes les dieron pie a ello.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

¿Por dónde vives, Ghkghk? Si no es indiscreción. Vaya gentuza hay por la zona...

Al final esa gentuza recibe su merecido, porque siempre hay alguien más perturbado que ellos que se cruzará en sus caminos... Al que aparque quitando el sitio, alguno le quemará el coche, al que responda de mala manera, otro le dará cera...


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Oct 2011)

Sr. ghkghk, se puede ser hijoputa con la ley en la mano. Si vuelve a ocurrir la situación del perro, llame al 091, acto seguido dramatice la situación, que si perro agresivo ladrando a niños, que si dueño que se encara con la gente, que si peligro de ataque... y si tiene suerte en menos de 5 minutos vendrá una parejita de municipales a poner la correspondiente receta al indeseable. Se lo digo por experiencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> - Domingo pasado, estoy con mi novia y mi sobrina en un parque. Pasa una choni tatuada de arriba a abajo, con un American Stanford sin bozal ni correa. El perro se acerca a mi sobrina, de 5 años, que se muere de miedo. Y eso que no sabe lo que es un perro de ese tipo. Le digo a la cani: "Podrías llevarlo atado, que es un perro que asusta." Respuesta: "¿Por qué no te vas a tomar un poco por culo, hijo de puta?". Yo viendo semejante perro pudiendo alterarse por la situación y a 2 metros de mi sobrina dejo pasar el tema.



Normalmente nos pasa eso de "dejar pasar el tema" pero si nos diera por marcar 092 en nuestro teléfono...


Real Decreto 287/2002, de 22 de marzo, por el que se desarrolla la Ley 50/1999, de 23 de diciembre, sobre el régimen jurídico de la tenencia de animales potencialmente peligrosos.



> Artículo 3. Licencia para la tenencia de animales potencialmente peligrosos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Me juego unas cañas a que a esa cani le meten un puro que se le quitan las ganas de seguir siendo tan gilipollas.


Y decís que menos mal que no es fácil llevar armas. Pero ya os digo yo que lo que no es fácil es, precisamente, tener que llevarla.


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Por dónde vives, Ghkghk? Si no es indiscreción. Vaya gentuza hay por la zona...
> 
> Al final esa gentuza recibe su merecido, porque siempre hay alguien más perturbado que ellos que se cruzará en sus caminos... Al que aparque quitando el sitio, alguno le quemará el coche, al que responda de mala manera, otro le dará cera...



Ya amigo, pero ese no es el camino hacia el modelo aleman 

"tu me jodes, yo te jodo el doble"

El señor Mulder tiene razon, es obviamente un problema de educacion (o falta de). Eso no hace mas que perpetuar el colectivo, los hijos de los canis de hoy, seran peores mañana. El barrido economico solo hara que sean mas miserables, esten mas jodidos y den aun mas por culo.

Como se hace un reset parcial del sistema?



Spoiler



fuera de carrefour, salto el stop, esperando reentrada


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Oct 2011)

Sé lo que estás pensando...si he disparado 6 balas ó sólo 5. Pero siendo esto un Magnum del 44, el mejor revólver del mundo, capaz de volarte la tapa de los sesos..., ¿no crees que deberías pensar que eres afortunado? (Harry el Sucio)

Esa frase siempre es y sera mitica


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Ya amigo, pero ese no es el camino hacia el modelo aleman
> 
> "tu me jodes, yo te jodo el doble"
> 
> ...



Lógicamente no lo justifico, sólo digo que deberían andarse con cuidado, porque con semejantes afrentas, al final a alguno se le cruzará los cables...

¿Por qué le ha saltado stop en CA? Si está en verde, no se está comportando especialmente mal...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, buenos días, que no dije ná.

Y una de SAN:


> MADRID, 24 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- Banco Santander negociaría la venta de 12.000 apartamentos en España embargados a fondos de Wall Street, según publicaba este fin de semana el diario Sunday Times. El rotativo apunta, citando fuentes cercanas a las negociaciones, que Cerberus Capital Managemen y Goldman Sachs habrían presentado una oferta contra la de Morgan Stanley.
> 
> *De acuerdo con el diario, la entidad presidida por Emilio Botín cuenta con 6.000 millones de euros en propiedades a la venta.*



Lo que no dice es si esperan venderlas por esos dineros :rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Sé lo que estás pensando...si he disparado 6 balas ó sólo 5. Pero siendo esto un Magnum del 44, el mejor revólver del mundo, capaz de volarte la tapa de los sesos..., ¿no crees que deberías pensar que eres afortunado? (Harry el Sucio)
> 
> Esa frase siempre es y sera mitica



Esa frase es tremenda, me encanta 

Pero el final prefiero traducirlo como: '¿no crees que deberías pensar si hoy es tu día de suerte?'

Es más respetuoso con lo que dice en la versión original.


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

En España si se cumpliera la ley, si fuera mas rapida la justicia y si no nos gustara tanto mirar hacia otro lado.. no tendria nada que envidiar de Alemania.

En todos los barrios de las ciudades Españolas dejamos una bici sin candado y todo el que la intente robar... tiro en la cabeza, en una semana limpiabamos los barrios de escoria.
"Uno al que le han robado ya 4 bicicletas..."


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Por dónde vives, Ghkghk? Si no es indiscreción. Vaya gentuza hay por la zona...
> 
> Al final esa gentuza recibe su merecido, porque siempre hay alguien más perturbado que ellos que se cruzará en sus caminos... Al que aparque quitando el sitio, alguno le quemará el coche, al que responda de mala manera, otro le dará cera...




Vivo en Valencia, una ciudad maravillosa en muchos aspectos pero con una lacra que conocemos todos.... Aunque en este aspecto España está CASI al nivel en cuanto a escoria. Nosotros llevamos la delantera por poco.


----------



## aksarben (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, dos anécdotas separadas por una semana:



Actuó usted bien, es una pena tener que convivir con ciertos subseres...

Veo que todos los presentes hemos tenido experiencias del estilo, y estamos quemados. Lo dicho, una pena.


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lógicamente no lo justifico, sólo digo que deberían andarse con cuidado, porque con semejantes afrentas, al final a alguno se le cruzará los cables...
> 
> ¿Por qué le ha saltado stop en CA? Si está en verde, no se está comportando especialmente mal...



Stop movil mental ::

No descarto reentrar


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> En España si se cumpliera la ley, si fuera mas rapida la justicia y si no nos gustara tanto mirar hacia otro lado.. no tendria nada que envidiar de Alemania.
> 
> En todos los barrios de las ciudades Españolas dejamos una bici sin candado y todo el que la intente robar... tiro en la cabeza, en una semana limpiabamos los barrios de escoria.
> "Uno al que le han robado ya 4 bicicletas..."



Contare una anecdota...a mi me robaron una bici con dos cadenas mas candado y sin sillin.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> En España si se cumpliera la ley, si fuera mas rapida la justicia y si no nos gustara tanto mirar hacia otro lado.. no tendria nada que envidiar de Alemania.
> 
> En todos los barrios de las ciudades Españolas dejamos una bici sin candado y todo el que la intente robar... tiro en la cabeza, en una semana limpiabamos los barrios de escoria.
> "Uno al que le han robado ya 4 bicicletas..."



Pues en Vitoria no iba a haber suficientes balas...
617 robos de bicis en nueve meses. El Correo


----------



## AssGaper (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alemania es un país maravilloso. Creo que ya he comentado alguna vez que salí 5 años con una chica alemana, de Frankfurt. Conozco el país de cabo a rabo, y la verdad es que la comparación con España es para llorar.
> 
> Si Bremen te ha gustado, cuando conozcas Munich, Hamburgo o Berlín te caes de espaldas.
> 
> ...



No se donde vives, pero a la tipa primera, tal como acaba, le meto dos hostias en la boca. 

En el otro caso, tal cual acaba de decir zorra el notas, pillo carreriya y le mto una patada en toda la cara, con el tio ahi sentado en el asiento, _spartan in the pecho stylah_. Luego al maquinero, lo saco del coche a hostias con palma de la mano abierta (hostia andaluza llamo yo)y le saco el coche del sitio. Para chulo yo, por que para ser chulo, hay que tener cojones y dinero, y ese mierda, no tendria ni las dos cosas. Y si te viene con una navaja, pinza una piedra y amenaza con tirarsela, te puedo asegurar, que quien te empuñe una navaja, no te hara nada si le empuñas una piedra para vaciarle un ojo a la distancia.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> En España si se cumpliera la ley, si fuera mas rapida la justicia y si no nos gustara tanto mirar hacia otro lado.. no tendria nada que envidiar de Alemania.
> 
> En todos los barrios de las ciudades Españolas dejamos una bici sin candado y *todo el que la intente robar... tiro en la cabeza, en una semana limpiabamos los barrios de escoria.*
> "Uno al que le han robado ya 4 bicicletas..."



[YOUTUBE]TEOml1f8wj4[/YOUTUBE]

Me confundí este era...


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

El robo de bicis no se puede achacar a los canis de los que hablabamos, son mafias organizadas que van con furgonetas y te revientan los candados en menos de un minuto, la cargan y adeu. Ese es otro tipo de escoria...
A mi me robaron una y no mas, ahora voy en bicing


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Contare una anecdota...a mi me robaron una bici con dos cadenas mas candado y sin sillin.



Nunca entenderé por que robar algo no es carcel directa 2 años minimo, asi los delincuentes no estarian todo el dia dando por culo en la calle, robar no es algo que se haga sin querer o por accidente. Incluso no veo mal como se hacia hace 600 años cortar una mano al que robe algo una vez y las dos si ha robado dos cosas.

bueno amos a temas mas del hilo... Me sorprendio enormemente el subidon del viernes en IBE, de echo me pilló completamente a contrapié y perdí 50 pipos :/, sus muertos y hoy con la bolsa tan difusa no veo direccion aunque ahora mismo la tendencia bajista es clara... asique a esperar un punto de inflexion... veremos si el 5,17 tiene pinta de ser un suelo de nuevo. Seguiremos estudiando si en esa cifra se va a poder entrar con tranquilidad...

M&G Valores aconseja reducir la exposicin a Bolsa en el actual rebote. Noticias en Invertia


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Contare una anecdota...a mi me robaron una bici con dos cadenas mas candado y sin sillin.





sirpask dijo:


> Nunca entenderé por que robar algo no es carcel directa 2 años minimo



Es que "sustraer" una bici reventando candado o cortando cadena no es robo, sino hurto. Y si no vale más de 400€ no sería ni delito. Para que fuera robo y por tanto delito (sin importar su valor) habría que, por ejemplo, reventar la puerta que da acceso al lugar donde se guarda, aunque fuera una puerta de contrachapado que se rompa con mirarla. (Maravillas de nuestro Código Penal)


----------



## AssGaper (24 Oct 2011)

Los canis, son de raza con un origen claramente magrebi -con siglos de mestizaje racial hispano-,mezclados a su vez, con raza o cultura gitanoide pero el resultado es el que vemos, canis de mierda.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Es que "sustraer" una bici reventando candado o cortando cadena no es robo, sino hurto. Y si no vale más de 400€ no sería ni delito. Para que fuera robo y por tanto delito (sin importar su valor) habría que, por ejemplo, reventar la puerta que da acceso al lugar donde se guarda, aunque fuera una puerta de contrachapado que se rompa con mirarla. (Maravillas de nuestro Código Penal)




Rompiendo candado sí es robo. El hurto pasa a ser robo cuando se ejerce fuerza en las cosas o violencia en las personas, y a riesgo de equivocarme creo que reventar candados entraría en esa consideración.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Rompiendo candado sí es robo. El hurto pasa a ser robo cuando se ejerce fuerza en las cosas o violencia en las personas, y a riesgo de equivocarme creo que reventar candados entraría en esa consideración.



Trabajo a diario con el CP 



> Artículo 237.
> 
> Son reos del delito de robo los que, con ánimo de lucro, se apoderaren de las cosas muebles ajenas *empleando fuerza en las cosas para acceder al lugar donde éstas se encuentran* o violencia o intimidación en las personas.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Vaya, mis años de licenciado en derecho quedan lejos


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> - Ayer. Diluvio y previo del partido. Mi novia sola en el coche ve un coche salir y se pone justo al lado con los warning. Sale el aparcado y entra un maquinero a toda hostia robándole el sitio. Se baja mi novia y le pregunta si no había visto que estaba esperando. El hijo de la grandísima puta le responde: "Sí, pero te jodes zorra". Ella le dice de todo y él se va riéndose... y su novia riendo al lado.
> 
> Te recomiendo que veas Tomates Verdes Fritos..... seguro que tu novia tiene mejor seguro de coche....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

Aunque fuera recién licenciado, esto lo cambian cada dos por tres y encima lo interpretan como les da la gana


----------



## cidadell (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> - Ayer. Diluvio y previo del partido. Mi novia sola en el coche ve un coche salir y se pone justo al lado con los warning. Sale el aparcado y entra un maquinero a toda hostia robándole el sitio. Se baja mi novia y le pregunta si no había visto que estaba esperando. El hijo de la grandísima puta le responde: "Sí, pero te jodes zorra". Ella le dice de todo y él se va riéndose... y su novia riendo al lado.



Hay una anécdota al respecto del típico señor que después del robo de plaza y posterior burla, empotra su mercedes contra el Focus del niñato dejándolo hecho mierda, y mientras abre los ojos de la sorpresa se le enseña una tarjeta y se le dice "el mundo es para los ricos, este es el número de mi abogado".

En fin, niñatos hay en todas partes, y en Valencia estamos bien servidos. Espero que almenos no estuviera aparcando para entrar al campo de futbol para ver semejante ridículo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya, mis años de licenciado en derecho quedan lejos



Yo también soy licenciado en Derecho, aunque también en otra cosa, y como no ejerzo el Derecho, se oxida...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

Arcelor se ha propuesto fastidiarme, y parece que todo el mundo considera que se va a producir rebote...


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

Son uds. más impredecibles que los leoncios que ya es decir, les he contado algo de mi viaje haciendo hincapié en los pocos BMWs que vi y paseandoles la estrellita de Mercedes por los morros para tocarle las narices al señor chinito y tener tema de que hablar, me he asegurado de hablar también de cerveza por si no entraban al trapo y al final me encuentro con que se ponen a hablar de canís desalmados 

Este hilo no tiene remedio...


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Arcelor se ha propuesto fastidiarme, y parece que todo el mundo considera que se va a producir rebote...



Mr. Brightside, en los tiempos de las guerras napoleónicas, la guardia vieja del emperador Bonaparte tenía un lema: "La guardia no se rinde, vence o muere". Pues bien en Waterloo tras el descalabro del ejercito francés no les quedaron más narices que rendirse por primera vez en su historia, ya que era eso o palmarla. 

Usted va por el segundo camino. Sin acritud.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

solo una pregunta:
cuantos de vosotros (yo tambien me incluyo), defrauda hacienda, o si pudiera hacerlo, lo haría???????? creo que eso es en lo que nos diferencia a Alemania y otros paises nordicos.... no solo buscamos como hacer trampas a la ley, sino (y por desgracia) es que encima alardeamos de ello........


----------



## vyk (24 Oct 2011)

Me aburrooo...

Días como estos hacen que cualquiera se plantee seguir la bolsa...


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo una pregunta:
> cuantos de vosotros (yo tambien me incluyo), defrauda hacienda, o si pudiera hacerlo, lo haría???????? creo que eso es en lo que nos diferencia a Alemania y otros paises nordicos.... no solo buscamos como hacer trampas a la ley, sino (y por desgracia) es que encima alardeamos de ello........



Dos matices:

a- Yo probablemente defraudaría.
b- A quien defraudara lo metía 10 años en la cárcel.

Aquí el 80% de los que defraudan, es porque piensan: "No voy a ser el único que pague". Pero si las leyes y las inspecciones fueran durísimas, los honrados vivirían mejor, sin sentirse idiotas.


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo una pregunta:
> cuantos de vosotros (yo tambien me incluyo), defrauda hacienda, o si pudiera hacerlo, lo haría???????? creo que eso es en lo que nos diferencia a Alemania y otros paises nordicos.... no solo buscamos como hacer trampas a la ley, sino (y por desgracia) es que encima alardeamos de ello........



¿Cuantos de nosotros estamos deacuerdo con el uso que se da a nuestros impuestos y que presión fiscal sufrimos?

En un mundo racional donde los políticos pisaran cárcel por llevarse 1€ de caja, en principio nadie se quejaría de pagar impuestos.

Yo no defraudo (porque estoy muy limitado), pero desde hace tiempo valoro declararme en insumisión fiscal, lo que pasa es que no tengo muy claras las repercusiones de ese acto a nivel jurídico.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dos matices:
> 
> a- Yo probablemente defraudaría.
> b- A quien defraudara lo metía 10 años en la cárcel.
> ...



El otro día dijeron que en Grecia el 30% de la pasta que se mueve es economía sumergida, y eso es causa, en parte, de los problemas que tienen ahora. Los griegos tienen como mentalidad defraudar todo lo posible. Me gustaría saber que % tenemos en España. 

Es un problema de mentalidad, por un lado, y por otro, de ver que con nuestro dinero se están enriqueciendo cuatro politicuchos que encima ni siquiera van a la cárcel, o van cuatro días, y cuando salen tienen toda la pasta que han robado ahi a su disposición. Me refiero a malayas y demás.


----------



## flawless11 (24 Oct 2011)

Pues ahondando en el perfeccionismo que caracteriza este foro en general y este hilo en particular, le diré que el AMG de la foto debería tener al menos 367cv, básicamente lo sé porque es mi coche (obviamente no ése sino uno 'igualico' pero de color negro, jajaja).

Y nos estamos dispersando, no hablo del mercado porque no lo tengo nada claro, tanto podríamos irnos a buscar los 8400 como los 9200 en pocos días, así que mejor espero sentado y con las manos quietecitas.

Saludos a todos y suerte.





Mulder dijo:


> Son uds. más impredecibles que los leoncios que ya es decir, les he contado algo de mi viaje haciendo hincapié en los pocos BMWs que vi y paseandoles la estrellita de Mercedes por los morros para tocarle las narices al señor chinito y tener tema de que hablar, me he asegurado de hablar también de cerveza por si no entraban al trapo y al final me encuentro con que se ponen a hablar de canís desalmados
> 
> Este hilo no tiene remedio...


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo una pregunta:
> cuantos de vosotros (yo tambien me incluyo), defrauda hacienda, o si pudiera hacerlo, lo haría???????? creo que eso es en lo que nos diferencia a Alemania y otros paises nordicos.... no solo buscamos como hacer trampas a la ley, sino (y por desgracia) es que encima alardeamos de ello........



Ya estamos con defraudar a hacienda... solo defraudan hacienda los que trabajan en negro o tienen paraisos fiscales, pero intentar buscar recovecos en la ley para no pagar nada hacienda o deducirte todo los posible para que te tenga que devolver.. no es defraudar.

Mandar la empresa a Irlanda para pagar menos hacienda.. tampoco es defraudar.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Oct 2011)

A tomar por saco TRE a 27,04.

Pierdo pasta pero gano salud¡¡¡

Señor del mercado, súbeme el resto a ver si me recupero un "algo".


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dos matices:
> 
> a- Yo probablemente defraudaría.
> b- A quien defraudara lo metía 10 años en la cárcel.
> ...



sigo pensando que los "honrados" seguirían defraudando pero sin que se supiera.
aqui en españa nos encanta ir encontra de la ley, por la simple razón de "yo lo haría de otra forma". En Alemania seguro que tambien piensan que hay leyes absurdas (mas en Suiza), pero aun así las respetan, hasta que sean cambiadas.


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2011)

Cierto... es la potencia para el SLK55 AMG. Yo entiendo que el Sr. Mulder, por ese entonces que vió el coche, debía llevar ya alguna cerveza de más 



flawless11 dijo:


> Pues ahondando en el perfeccionismo que caracteriza este foro en general y este hilo en particular, le diré que el AMG de la foto debería tener al menos 367cv, básicamente lo sé porque es mi coche (obviamente no ése sino uno 'igualico' pero de color negro, jajaja).
> 
> Y nos estamos dispersando, no hablo del mercado porque no lo tengo nada claro, tanto podríamos irnos a buscar los 8400 como los 9200 en pocos días, así que mejor espero sentado y con las manos quietecitas.
> 
> Saludos a todos y suerte.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya estamos con defraudar a hacienda... solo defraudan hacienda los que trabajan en negro o tienen paraisos fiscales, pero intentar buscar recovecos en la ley para no pagar nada hacienda o deducirte todo los posible para que te tenga que devolver.. no es defraudar.
> 
> Mandar la empresa a Irlanda para pagar menos hacienda.. tampoco es defraudar.



ha sido un ejemplo solo para decir que en España nos va mucho el fardar de hacer cosas no del todo legales y que estoy deacuerdo con Mulder en que nos falta mucha educación, pero no solo a los parias o desarraigados, sino a todos, y muchas veces cuanto mas conocimiento tienes de un tema mejor sabes hacer la trampa.........


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A tomar por saco TRE a 27,04.
> 
> Pierdo pasta pero gano salud¡¡¡
> 
> Señor del mercado, súbeme el resto a ver si me recupero un "algo".



Podras comprarla en enero a 13


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

y para zanjar el tema ya que solo queria dar una opinion, con respecto a lo que dice Pecata, por desgracia aquí tenemos a los politicos que nosotros hemos puesto y me refiero a ambos bandos, con lo cual los últimos culpables de tener lo que tenemos somos nosotros.
Yo me declaro culpable de haber votado, pero tambien me cuestiono ultimamente el dejar de hacerlo hasta que esto cambie....................... iluso


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

Bueno, corto en GAM, con poca chicha, pero aún así...


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Podras comprarla en enero a 13



Y eso coincidirá con los ¿XXXX? del Ibex...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Son uds. más impredecibles que los leoncios que ya es decir, les he contado algo de mi viaje haciendo hincapié en los pocos BMWs que vi y paseandoles la estrellita de Mercedes por los morros para tocarle las narices al señor chinito y tener tema de que hablar, me he asegurado de hablar también de cerveza por si no entraban al trapo y al final me encuentro con que se ponen a hablar de canís desalmados
> 
> Este hilo no tiene remedio...



Sr. Mulder, es que no ha condimentado el post con las fotos de rigor. Aprenda del sr. ghkghk!


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

He de matizar que ese no es el coche que vi en el aeropuerto, de hecho no le saqué foto tampoco.

Pero el que había estaba totalmente tuneado de forma que (según la ficha) los alcanzaba, era bastante impresionante de ver.

Lo he encontrado, era como este, incluso en las llantas:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2011)

españa en su salsa!

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/vsmlxX9T_K4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

semos lo que semos!


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y eso coincidirá con los ¿XXXX? del Ibex...



No tiene nada que ver con el IBEX,es un valor desacoplado por su relacion patrimonial/valoracion bolsa y solo esta expectante de futuros negocios que si no llegan se va al guano
En Enero con el ibex sobre 10000 cotizaba a 45 aprox y hoy con el ibex cerca de 9000 cotiza a 27,por logica entonces el ibex estaria en 5000 ahora

Lo dicho ese y gamesa se iran al guano profundo sin prisa pero sin pausa,otro caso es arcelor(.....pena que la vendi) es el caso inverso

Si hay suerte y baja arcelor comprare,si no a la porra

Esperare al oso meloso en Enero


----------



## 123456 (24 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A tomar por saco TRE a 27,04.
> 
> Pierdo pasta pero gano salud¡¡¡
> 
> Señor del mercado, súbeme el resto a ver si me recupero un "algo".



Estas como yo y supongo que también con matildes,no?
Saludos
::


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

Ocean GT: Ahorra 78% en Madrid especial
si alguien quiere conducirlo????? yo es que soy mas del seat ibiza....


----------



## pollastre (24 Oct 2011)

Parece el CLK AMG. Si tenía un "55" al lado de las siglas CLK, es el de 367cv.

Si tenía un 63 o (uuuuuh...) un 65, entonces ya estamos hablando de "unautra cosa" ::



Mulder dijo:


> He de matizar que ese no es el coche que vi en el aeropuerto, de hecho no le saqué foto tampoco.
> 
> Pero el que había estaba totalmente tuneado de forma que (según la ficha) los alcanzaba, era bastante impresionante de ver.
> 
> Lo he encontrado, era como este, incluso en las llantas:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2011)

mulder: suscribo el comentario de mon.

nada por el estilo?


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Como jornada para el recuerdo, está dejando mucho que desear...


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, corto en GAM, con poca chicha, pero aún así...



Buen movimiento, atento con los stops.. a pillado tendencia roja guano.


----------



## mataresfacil (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Buen movimiento, atento con los stops.. a pillado tendencia roja guano.



Hoy el rojo guano no me lo creo, vamos a esperar...


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como jornada para el recuerdo, está dejando mucho que desear...



Pues si, pero aun pueden pasar cosas, nunca se sabe con MM....


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como jornada para el recuerdo, está dejando mucho que desear...



Si hoy tenia que ser un dia bueno y verde y no lo es, esperate al miercoles,saldran sin concretar nada y la realidad se impondra,guano total


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si hoy tenia que ser un dia bueno y verde y no lo es, esperate al miercoles,saldran sin concretar nada y la realidad se impondra,guano total





El miércoles se recata Grecia con dinero público, se recapitalizan bancos con dinero público, el BCE inunda el mercado de billetes con dinero público, SAN sube a 9 y vendo ganando 33.000 euros. ¿Molaría o no?


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece el CLK AMG. Si tenía un "55" al lado de las siglas CLK, es el de 367cv.
> 
> Si tenía un 63 o (uuuuuh...) un 65, entonces ya estamos hablando de "unautra cosa" ::



Creo que ponía 55 pero es que con un resacón de Beck's de padre y muy señor mio apenas era capaz de distinguir la estrellita de Mercedes :fiufiu:


----------



## tarrito (24 Oct 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> mulder: suscribo el comentario de mon.
> 
> nada por el estilo?



le preguntan por el coche y busca una foto ... le preguntamos por "lo gordo" y res de res :no:

lo poco que cuesta tener contenta su parroquia, ains!


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El miércoles se recata Grecia con dinero público, se recapitalizan bancos con dinero público, el BCE inunda el mercado de billetes con dinero público, SAN sube a 9 y vendo ganando 33.000 euros. ¿Molaría o no?



Si,molaria::
sobre todo porque yo tambien ganaria 20000 eurillos 

Pero si sucede eso solo ganarian los bancos,no asi el resto de los valores,porque el dinero no llegaria al consumo,es solo para dar solvencia financiera y prestar para pagar deuda publica


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

Pues sip, ya esta gamesa subiendo un poco... espero que haya puesto bien los stops XD, esto esta loco hoy jeje


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

Si es que son uds. incorregibles...


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La plata está funcionando de maravilla en charts de 15 y 60 minutos. Hay un par de pautas potenciales que pudieran ser muy interesantes.



cuentanos más esas pautas


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

COmo viene usa?


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Si es que son uds. incorregibles...



Joer, hay que llevar unos cuantos tanques de cerveza para votar a la de la derecha como miss....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

Será Miss Simpatía... :fiufiu:


sirpask dijo:


> Pues sip, ya esta gamesa subiendo un poco... espero que haya puesto bien los stops XD, esto esta loco hoy jeje



Ahora mismo estoy plano (sólo palmaría comisiones)


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Buen movimiento, atento con los stops.. a pillado tendencia roja guano.



Revise su frase y copiela 100 veces corrigiendo el error


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Revise su frase y copiela 100 veces corrigiendo el error



Era pa dar animos.. joer... ademas tenia en la pantalla todo mu rojo..

YO estoy por entrar largo a IBE a 5,18 ... me kema me kema!!


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Oct 2011)

123456 dijo:


> Estas como yo y supongo que también con matildes,no?
> Saludos
> ::



Sip.

A ver si al menos cerramos planito antes del guano.


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Revise su frase y copiela 100 veces corrigiendo el error









*Taliván Hortográfico*, sal de este cuerpo!!!!! el poder de Trichet te obliga!!


----------



## bluebeetle (24 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Revise su frase y copiela 100 veces corrigiendo el error




Revise su frase y cópiela 100 veces corrigiendo el error. ::::

ña - ña - ña -ña -ña


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

Ostia! no veo el error Hortografico ...


----------



## darwinn (24 Oct 2011)

Buenas a todos, me estreno por estos lares tras ser un asiduo lector del foro en general. Llevo un tiempo con esto de la bolsa pero no soy un experto ni mucho menos. Aunque de momento no me ha ido mal la cosa, quitando un par de cagadas de novato que aún arrastro (Gamesa a 6,5 por ejemplo y NHH a 5,9), el resto he salido con beneficios (si el excel donde apunto todo no falla jeje).

Aunque conozco su tendencia a pensar en guano, de verdad ven tan clara la caída el miércoles?


Espero aportar mi granito de arena por aquí, aunque no sea fácil con tanto experto.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece el CLK AMG. Si tenía un "55" al lado de las siglas CLK, es el de 367cv.
> 
> Si tenía un 63 o (uuuuuh...) un 65, entonces ya estamos hablando de "unautra cosa" ::



Lo de la foto es un C63-AMG-Coupé

En un denodado afán por volver loco a todo el mundo, en 2009 Mercedes decidió llamar "Clase E Coupé" a lo que todo el mundo entendió que era el sustituto del CLK. En realidad, el CLK, aunque tomaba prestado el aire de familia de la Clase E (los faros redondos, vaya), estaba basado en la Clase C. 

Pero de pronto han decidido lanzar el Clase C Coupé, con lo que con la misma base, tenemos en Clase E Coupé, y el Clase C Coupé. Que en breve se verán complementados con el CLC, que también estará basado en la Clase C. ::

Vamos, lo que hace VAG, pero sin molestarse en tener dos o tres marcas. Y dejando de usar la denominación CLK, que era a la que todo el mundo se había acostumbrado: CLK coupé "pequeño", SLK spider pequeño, CL coupé grande, SL spider grande (aunque curiosamente quiere decir deportivo ligero). 

A ver, todos esos germanófilos que frecuentan el hilo, ¿no habíamos quedado que esta gente era sistemática y lógica?


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Revise su frase y cópiela 100 veces corrigiendo el error. ::::
> 
> ña - ña - ña -ña -ña



Jooooooo, que estaba escribiendo y dando un biberón a la vez...

Vale, paso a recoger mi OWNED.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> El miércoles se recata Grecia con dinero público, se recapitalizan bancos con dinero público, el BCE inunda el mercado de billetes con dinero público, SAN sube a 9 y vendo ganando 33.000 euros. ¿Molaría o no?



Mira lo que dice uno de tu tierra:


----------



## faraico (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como jornada para el recuerdo, está dejando mucho que desear...



El compañero se referiría a algo extra bursatil, no?

Ya que -5% y +5% hemos visto muchísimo últimamente.

Otra cosa sería pues +-10%:rolleye:

pero oiga, que ojalá saque usted los 30.000 eyposo


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Vamos, lo que hace VAG, pero sin molestarse en tener dos o tres marcas. Y dejando de usar la denominación CLK, que era a la que todo el mundo se había acostumbrado: CLK coupé "pequeño", SLK spider pequeño, CL coupé grande, SL spider grande (aunque curiosamente quiere decir deportivo ligero).



La K significa 'Kurz' o 'Corto', ideal para la gente de HVEI35 ::


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Buenas a todos, me estreno por estos lares tras ser un asiduo lector del foro en general. Llevo un tiempo con esto de la bolsa pero no soy un experto ni mucho menos. Aunque de momento no me ha ido mal la cosa, quitando un par de cagadas de novato que aún arrastro (Gamesa a 6,5 por ejemplo y NHH a 5,9), el resto he salido con beneficios (si el excel donde apunto todo no falla jeje).
> 
> Aunque conozco su tendencia a pensar en guano, de verdad ven tan clara la caída el miércoles?
> 
> ...



Pues yo estaba pensando entrar largo porque el miercoles espero ver la bolsa en 10.000 O,,o

YO de experto no tengo nada.. ademas no hemos visto por aqui a gente que solo con conectar sabemos que todo va pa arriba.. asique..puede ser que usted tenga razon...


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Buenas a todos, me estreno por estos lares tras ser un asiduo lector del foro en general. Llevo un tiempo con esto de la bolsa pero no soy un experto ni mucho menos. Aunque de momento no me ha ido mal la cosa, quitando un par de cagadas de novato que aún arrastro (Gamesa a 6,5 por ejemplo y NHH a 5,9), el resto he salido con beneficios (si el excel donde apunto todo no falla jeje).
> 
> *Aunque conozco su tendencia a pensar en guano, de verdad ven tan clara la caída el miércoles?*
> Espero aportar mi granito de arena por aquí, aunque no sea fácil con tanto experto.



Espero que no.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Lo que no entiendo es qué hace el E coupé con la plataforma del C. Y menos si luego sacas un C coupé.


----------



## darwinn (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es qué hace el E coupé con la plataforma del C. Y menos si luego sacas un C coupé.



Fácil, querer estar en todos los fregados, pero ahorrando costes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Oct 2011)

Más "_Vrotes Berdes_":



> MADRID, 24 OCT. (Bolsamania.com/BMS) .- ArcelorMittal está considerando cerrar temporalmente un alto horno de su planta Dabrowa Gornicza en Polonia, debido a la débil demanda de acero en Europa y al empeoramiento de las perspectivas económicas, según ha declarado un portavoz de la compañía a Reuters.
> 
> Desde principios de septiembre, el grupo con sede en Luxemburgo ha realizado importantes recortes en sus operaciones de acero en el Viejo Continente. Entre ellos, el cierre definitivo de dos hornos en su planta de Lieja y la paralización de la producción en Alemania y España.
> 
> Por otro lado, el grupo ha anunciado hoy, junto a Peabody Energy, que han obtenido el control mayoritario de Macarthur Coal, tras la aceptación de la oferta de adquisición por parte de más del más del 50,01% de los accionistas de Macarthur.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2011)

Los de la estrellita a esto:







lo llaman coupe, ligero y corto, Coupe, Leicht und Kurz, para los germanoparlantes. Todo un ejercicio de ironia, no le encuentro otra explicacion.

El slk es Sportlich, Leicht und Kurz. Deportivo, ligero y corto y sacan el amg que ligero ligero no es. corto si, y deportivo tambien.

Al señor Mulder, solo decirle que he captado sus indirectas, y le respondere como se merece. :


----------



## aksarben (24 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los de la estrellita a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Así que un CL sería Coupé y Ligero? Ligero el CL :: ...


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes!!

Parece que quiere remontar el chulibex??


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2011)

Pais increiblemente civilizado hasta decir basta, Suecia. Quede maravillado, ademas el clima no era tan malo, y parecia que la gente estaba de mejor humor. Un recuerdo maravilloso.

Las diferencias de EDUCACION, de España y paises verdaderamente desarrollados son grandiosas. En Francia mismamente la gente ya es de otra manera, aunque alli la inmigracion de 2,3 y 4 generacion esta haciendo mucho daño.
Suiza, Suecia, Dinamarca para que decir nada.

La gente que trate con muchas personas, o trabaje de cara al publico, sabra por donde voy cuando digo que aqui la educacion y la consideracion con el interlocutor es nula. El mero hecho de realizar un trato comercial o una reclamacion parece una disputa. 

Y ya no cuento cuando el cliente tiene algun problema, alli entonces se cree que por gritar, decir que por mis ******** o no sabeis quien soy yo, o esto a mi me lo arreglais ya u os denuncio conseguira algo.

Sera antropologia, sera educacion, pero España esta llena de ignorantes que no saben ni comportarse entre iguales.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los de la estrellita a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En honor a la verdad, los de la hélice le llamaban a esto serie 3







y no sé si era ironía o inocentada :XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Ay Chinito si nos hubiéramos conocido antes de encargar el Golf R-Line...







Habría precio de empresa+hamijo, ¿verdad?

Y sí, sé que a muchos no les gusta...


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, qué majas mis Ferroviales...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Más "_Vrotes Berdes_":



Pues Arcelor tira para arriba...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ay Chinito si nos hubiéramos conocido antes de encargar el Golf R-Line...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo tiene un hermano mío, y está muy contento...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2011)

Tiene que enteder Sr. aksarben que en la casa de la estrellita, el peso es algo relativo.
Esto es ligero claramente con sus 2,3 toneladas:






ligero comparado un un barco de cruceros.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pues Arcelor tira para arriba...



y tu que mania le tienes a arcelor que siempre le tiras corto???


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> y tu que mania le tienes a arcelor que siempre le tiras corto???



Sólo fue una vez, pero ahí sigo, y se está haciendo muy largo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2011)

Siempre se pueden hacer cosas Sr.ghkghk  ademas si se deducia el IVA el precio hubiera sido bonito, para usted, no para mi jefe :XX:. Los x1 se venden muy bien, pero el golf es un muy buen coche.

PD: Pero a diferencia de la marca de la estrellita, BMW no se enroca, seguidamente se le puso Compact y alehop arreglado. BMW no mantiene sus fallos, bueno a excepcion de un tema que me callare como una p.uta como buen talibanbmwero :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

Si tiene un M3 e92 de segunda mano en buen estado por 40.000 euros (precio de amigo), avíseme.


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Paper: +500 con el corto que puse al € el viernes y fuera, otros cortos en positivo pero muy levemente, Sacyr se resiste al oso pero caerá tarde o temprano.

PD: Para ligeros los Lotus.


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sólo fue una vez, pero ahí sigo, y se está haciendo muy largo.



Te cobran mucho de garantías diarias? yo que tu cerraba en pérdidas si vuelve a tocar los 13 pelaos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Te cobran mucho de garantías diarias? yo que tu cerraba en pérdidas si vuelve a tocar los 13 pelaos.



Sólo el tipo de interés de la financiación, que será en torno al 2% anual, no es mucho.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2011)

El señor Pollastre anda algo callado, o es mi imaginacion. Y no sera porque no le advirtieron del cristal, pobre niña que gole habra dado.

La bolsa bien y tal, dia hasta el momento aburrido, eso siempre se dice cuando no se ha ganado dinero, :XX:


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Gamesilla se está ganando un cortito...


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Gamesilla se está ganando un cortito...



Si,pero con dos cojones
metele 10000 euros de corto
Que valientes con papel del monopoly sabemos todos...:fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Cuando yo meta será para ganar al 99%  vamos que para largo la cosa.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Oct 2011)

Bueno, como no puedo aportar nada en el tema bolsa, os recomiendo, si os gustan las birras fuertes, una belga (cerveza): *Carolus Classic*.






Espero que haya salido la imagen.
Edit: Lo siento, ya aprenderé a subir imágenes.


----------



## faraico (24 Oct 2011)

Aquí se la dejo....no estan difícil hombre.....coge la url de la imagen y la pegas entre las img


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bueno, como no puedo aportar nada en el tema bolsa, os recomiendo, si os gustan las birras fuertes, una belga (cerveza): *Carolus Classic*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seguro que es buena,tipo judas,mi preferida


----------



## Yo2k1 (24 Oct 2011)

Pues yo sigo en mis dos "niñas", esas que supongo no vere jamas, pero bueno, ahi estan. Y como no soy "racista", me da igual una que otra


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sólo el tipo de interés de la financiación, que será en torno al 2% anual, no es mucho.



Pues esta subiendo de los 14 a los 15.....
no te digo na...,tu cabezoneria te puede costar una pasta
Si ves que llega a los 15 yo echaria pa tras....


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

VOTIN que tienes 5000 SAN? tas en el dólar como ghkghk


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

http://motor.terra.es/addon/img/d72df8seat_ibiza_je_design_598p.jpg
este es er gueno
lo siento queria probar lo de subir fotos pero yo tampoco sepo.... es que soy de los 60


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

GAM está en un corto de libro resistencia en 3,73 y está en 3,71, por cierto mi broker ni siquiera me deja ponerme corto así que ni queriendo 

Decidme brokers que se pueda poner en corto en GAM ahora mismo, a lo mejor tengo que hacerme con un broker exclusivo para cortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2011)

Cuidado con el SP que ya está tocando zonas peligrosas


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

Arcelor subiendo un 5%, me doy por arruinado.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Vuelvo de comer y veo que Pepón ha salido! Ponte cómodo hombre!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Arcelor subiendo un 5%, me doy por arruinado.



Lo siento mucho, pero si aún estás a tiempo de planteártelo, mejor dejar de lado la obstinación...


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Peponada aún no sé porqué me entra el corto en GAM


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

Italia se encuentra en todo el centro de la diana de la zona euro, después de que ayer el presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, asegurara que España "ya no está en primera línea de la crisis de deuda". El Gobierno italiano se reúne esta tarde para cumplir con las exigencias europeas de llevar a cabo convincentes y rápidas reformas económicas en medio de fuertes presiones: la zona euro ya se plantea rescatar al país.


Los países de la Eurozona consideran la opción de activar al fondo de rescate europeo para ayudar a Italia a equilibrar su presupuesto, ha indicado hoy una fuente diplomática a France Press.

Un grupo de expertos de la Eurozona examina esta opción en Bruselas para debatirla durante la cumbre europea del miércoles. "Está claro que hay gente en ese foro que se pregunta si no es el momento de ofrecer ese mecanismo a Italia", ha indicado


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

Pero que coj. a pasado?.... me voy a comer con IBE en 5.18, que no he entrao porque me olia a dia trankilo bajista.. y ahora veo un subidon del copon!! A llegado una manada de leones o algo? 

lo siento Mr. Brightside :/


----------



## The Hellion (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo siento mucho, pero si aún estás a tiempo de planteártelo, mejor dejar de lado la obstinación...



A uno que yo me sé le ha costado un brazo...


----------



## Hank Scorpio (24 Oct 2011)

Cerca ya de 1260-70.

Poco futuro tiene superarlo tan rápido, todavía no se ha acabado el rally.

Aún así veo que se confirma lo de hace días no veo nuevos mínimos anuales, toca corregir eso sí dentro de nada, quizás la desunión europea sea el detonante,


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Cerca ya de 1260-70.
> 
> Poco futuro tiene superarlo tan rápido, todavía no se ha acabado el rally.
> 
> Aún así veo que se confirma lo de hace días no veo nuevos mínimos anuales, toca corregir eso sí dentro de nada, quizás la desunión europea sea el detonante,



¿Aun podemos ver minimos diarios?

NO! ya me contesto yo.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Aun podemos ver minimos diarios?




¿Diarios? Ni de coña.


----------



## @@strom (24 Oct 2011)

Intel está preciosa, superar los 24,5$ la puede dar recorrido hasta la zona de 26$ por lo menos. 
Ya era hora coño que las llevo desde Marzo


----------



## Manu_alcala (24 Oct 2011)

Subidón. Parece que Alemania cede, el fondo de recapitalización va a ser apalancado.


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

La zona euro se plantea rescatar a Italia este miércoles - elEconomista.es

Umm y esto es un vrote berde? mi no entender, jau.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (24 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Aun podemos ver minimos diarios?



No soy experto en AT, alguno podrá responderte, aunque creo que esta todo ya decidido por hoy.

Yo lo comento por cómo hace algún tiempo se comento esto, y tanto los comentarios de Bertok cómo los míos fueron tachados de locura.

Y veo que algunas multinacionales están desapalancandose, obteniendo buenos beneficios gracias a los emergentes, adapatandose al escenario. Es mirar las cuentas, pero bueno está siempre la duda de que estás sean verídicas, recordar a Arthur, Enron y esas cosas.

Cómo muchas veces se ha comentado los supervivientes serán quienes tengan un buen músculo financiero, y se adapten sobretodo a que el mundo ha cambiado y cómo dijo Merkel, Europa no será ya el área de crecimiento durante un tiempo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Italia se encuentra en todo el centro de la diana de la zona euro, después de que ayer el presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, asegurara que España "ya no está en primera línea de la crisis de deuda". El Gobierno italiano se reúne esta tarde para cumplir con las exigencias europeas de llevar a cabo convincentes y rápidas reformas económicas en medio de fuertes presiones: la zona euro ya se plantea rescatar al país.
> 
> 
> Los países de la Eurozona consideran la opción de activar al fondo de rescate europeo para ayudar a Italia a equilibrar su presupuesto, ha indicado hoy una fuente diplomática a France Press.
> ...



hay imagenes que hablan por si solas: le preguntan a merkozy acerca de berlusconi e italia, si les ha dado novedades de los ajustes y si se han entendido bien porque parece que hay ocasiones en que el dialogo no esta claro (en referencia a la columpiada de berlusconi con el sustituto de Draghi en el consejo del BCE)

<object classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=10,0,0,0" width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://tv.repubblica.it/static/swf/z_adv_player.swf"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param value="bgColor=black&amp;autostart=false&amp;keyT=&amp;key=&amp;baseURL=http://tv.repubblica.it/static/images/player/&amp;file=repubblicatv/file/2011/10//sarkomerkel231011.mp4&amp;repeat=false&amp;logo=0&amp;strip=0&amp;nielsenBrand=repubblicatv_&amp;brand=brand_repubblicaradio&amp;dState=normal&amp;scaleMethod=fit&amp;rel=false&amp;fsType=fl&amp;baseURL=http://tv.repubblica.it/static/images/player/&amp;videoTitle=Bruxelles: domanda su Berlusconi. E in sala stampa ridono tutti&amp;streamURL=http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/bruxelles-domanda-su-berlusconi-e-in-sala-stampa-ridono-tutti/79013?video&amp;nielsenBrand=repubblicatv_&amp;pub=dossier###crisi_italia_2011" name="flashvars"><embed src="http://tv.repubblica.it/static/swf/z_adv_player.swf" allow******Access="always" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="390" flashvars="bgColor=black&amp;autostart=false&amp;keyT=&amp;key=&amp;baseURL=http://tv.repubblica.it/static/images/player/&amp;file=repubblicatv/file/2011/10//sarkomerkel231011.mp4&amp;repeat=false&amp;logo=0&amp;strip=0&amp;nielsenBrand=repubblicatv_&amp;brand=brand_repubblicaradio&amp;dState=normal&amp;scaleMethod=fit&amp;rel=false&amp;fsType=fl&amp;baseURL=http://tv.repubblica.it/static/images/player/&amp;videoTitle=Bruxelles: domanda su Berlusconi. E in sala stampa ridono tutti&amp;streamURL=http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/bruxelles-domanda-su-berlusconi-e-in-sala-stampa-ridono-tutti/79013?video&amp;nielsenBrand=repubblicatv_&amp;pub=dossier###crisi_italia_2011"></embed></object>




j-z dijo:


> La zona euro se plantea rescatar a Italia este miércoles - elEconomista.es
> 
> Umm y esto es un vrote berde? mi no entender, jau.



rescate = dinero que se le "regala" a la banca para que no quiebre, a expensas de los contribuyentes.

es la fiesta de la espuma en cubierta del titanic!!!


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Que harto estoy de los cacareos de estos dos, zapo y demás son meras marionetas de ellos patético.


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

Que 50 euros se me han ido hoy mas a lo tonto si en vez de hacer una simulacion, lo hubiera hecho con dinero real... pero eso de tener que irme a comer cuando los americanos abren... da un poco de respeto .. cachis.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Nico, si nos lees, ¿algo de SAN? ¿niveles?

Es que mi operativa de entrar y sacarle un 1% y fuera ha salido bien (9/9) pero me pone ojitos para que me la deje para mañana...


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Respecto a la caída de hoy creo que estaba cantada, aunque los leoncios hoy lo están llevando con suavidad, dando la sensación de que íbamos a subir pero metiendo lo gordo en el momento de más optimismo pepón, tampoco están muy por la labor del guano profundo, al menos de momento.



Siyalodecíayo...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2011)

Sr.Mulder volumen, diga el volumen, del indice serio stoxx50, y del ibex para las gacelillas......


----------



## pecata minuta (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nico, si nos lees, ¿algo de SAN? ¿niveles?
> 
> Es que mi operativa de entrar y sacarle un 1% y fuera ha salido bien (9/9) pero me pone ojitos para que me la deje para mañana...



Puedes quitarte una parte con beneficios y dejar otra para mañana...


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Ya ves de 70000 boniatos


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nico, si nos lees, ¿algo de SAN? ¿niveles?
> 
> Es que mi operativa de entrar y sacarle un 1% y fuera ha salido bien (9/9) pero me pone ojitos para que me la deje para mañana...



Aguanta coño!!!!
que el miercoles estara a 9!!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Puedes quitarte una parte con beneficios y dejar otra para mañana...




Creo que voy a hacer eso, para comprar unas TEF ya que Claca me las ha vendido bien.


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Oct 2011)

:fiufiu:Se me plantea una duda.......cerrar mi posición miniibex con ganancias o dejarla abierta hasta mañana para ver si pega otro subidon mañanero??


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aguanta coño!!!!
> que el miercoles estara a 9!!!!!



Mi AT me da 8,874 concretamente.

Otras que han ido como un tiro desde que compré es FER.


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo siento mucho, pero si aún estás a tiempo de planteártelo, mejor dejar de lado la obstinación...



Mrbrigthe yo estoy con ghkghk


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr.Mulder volumen, diga el volumen, del indice serio stoxx50, y del ibex para las gacelillas......



Normalmente suelen ser muy parecidos, pero donde en el Ibex hay unos 100-150 contratos en el Stoxx hay unos 3000-5000, aunque también mucha más granularidad.


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Esto lo dejan en 9000 en robasta.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que voy a hacer eso, para comprar unas TEF ya que Claca me las ha vendido bien.



Donde está el post de Claca..no lo veo


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Donde está el post de Claca..no lo veo




Creo recordar que junto a Gas, IAG, ABG... y alguna más, era de las que más le gustaba para el corto plazo.

Al final no he vendido nada.


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Pues IAG se está saliendo oiga.


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Pues IAG se está saliendo oiga.



Ya me gustaría a mi


----------



## 123456 (24 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Donde está el post de Claca..no lo veo



Yo tampoco pero si lo recuerdo,dijo que tef nos iba a dar alegrías y que estaba mejor que los bancos.
Pd señor claca perdone si no lo he transcrito tal cual usted lo escribió , pero recuerdo que mas o menos era eso.


----------



## 123456 (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo recordar que junto a Gas, IAG, ABG... y alguna más, era de las que más le gustaba para el corto plazo.
> 
> Al final no he vendido nada.



También metió a telefónica en la saca


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Ya me gustaría a mi



Hablo ironicamente o


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

123456 dijo:


> También metió a telefónica en la saca




Correcto. Eso es lo que le decía a Silenciosa, que TEF más esas eran las que más le gustaban. Y TEF desde luego más que los bancos.


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

La Bolsa de Atenas se desploma un 4,51% con sus bancos en caída libre. Algunas entidades han llegado a ceder hasta en un 20% en previsión de las fuertes pérdidas que les esperan con la quita de hasta el 60% en la deuda del país que ultima la UE


----------



## ghkghk (24 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Hablo ironicamente o




Si acertara todo tendría más dinero que Buffet. Sí clavó Carrefour, o Abengoa. IAG de todos modos no la sigo mucho, pero creo que llevaba unas sesiones buenas.


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Cuando yo meta será para ganar al 99%  vamos que para largo la cosa.



Si nunca piensa operar en serio entonces no entiendo tanta practica :bla:


Menos mal que volvi a entrar en Carrefour tras el salto de stop


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Si nunca piensa operar en serio entonces no entiendo tanta practica :bla:
> 
> 
> Menos mal que volvi a entrar en Carrefour tras el salto de stop



yo entiendo que cuando dice "para largo la cosa" se refiere a que se quedará comprado o vendido hasta que gane un 99%, con lo cual, por largo tiempo..........


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2011)

Veo mucha gente flipando con pepon y tal


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Oct 2011)

A Tale of 2 Seasonal Investors | The Big Picture

FYI


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (24 Oct 2011)

Yo veo al dax golpeando de nuevo un fibo importante, y que de resistir mandara al indice hacia abajo unos cuantos puntos. Si finalmente ese fibo se pasa, como bien dice Claca, una resitencia sobrepasada se convierte en soporte. Lo malo que en las proximas jornadas se decidira, lo bueno es que las proximas jornadas son mañana mismo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

Me parece una volatilidad impresionante, y poco serio, que Arcelor por ejemplo suba un 5% dos días consecutivos...


----------



## The Hellion (24 Oct 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> A Tale of 2 Seasonal Investors | The Big Picture
> 
> FYI



No podía ser de otra manera, pues al final, todos los postulados económicos se reducen a uno: 

Será en octubre. 

Como esos datos indican, si no es en octubre de un año, comienzan seis meses de regocijo, hasta que se aproxima el siguiente octubre y empieza la contrición por nuestros excesos.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (24 Oct 2011)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> A Tale of 2 Seasonal Investors | The Big Picture
> 
> FYI




El "sell in May and go away" viene de algo.


----------



## univac (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me parece una volatilidad impresionante, y poco serio, que Arcelor por ejemplo suba un 5% dos días consecutivos...



Arcelor es una mega empresa a nivel mundial, que maneja gran parte del cotarro acerero del planeta. Si no he entendido mal por observacion y comentarios de Claca, es un valor ciclico que se come unas mierdas impresionantes cuando el dia esta guanoso y florece con igual fuerza cuando el indice peponiza. Despues de este verano guanero a no poder mas, se ha hundido en la miseria creo yo , bastante por debajo de su valor. Como dice VOTIN, no es como gamesa o TRE, que se aguantan por contratos que pueden salir o no, esta gente maneja volumen de negocio sin tiritar por 'si conseguire colocar esta turbina'. El problema es encariñarse (para bien o para mal) con un valor que hace mas o menos siempre lo esperado, sube cuando el indice sube y baja cuando este lo hace. Imagine a Arcelor como un amplificador del indice...y si tenemos un indice volatil, el valor lo es mucho mas.

Hasta que no demos con una tendencia clara y sostenida, Arcelor es de mete saca diario, aunque sea un empresa seria. En serio, bajese del burro que si realmente el indice se va a los 9k+ le van a hacer mucho daño....y puede recuperarse poniendose en el lado que toque cada dia.


----------



## Mulder (24 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy ha sido una sesión donde los leoncios han hecho ping-pong, primero se han puesto a vender con algo de saña hasta las 11:30, destacando una venta de 107 contratos a las 10:30.

Luego se han puesto compradores natos y esto es lo que han estado haciendo casi todo el día, realmente. Por la tarde han puesto la carne en el asador de verdad, han comprado 103, 107, 158 y 96 contratos poco antes de las 16:30, todo en un rango temporal de menos de 5 minutos.

A las 16:30 se han puesto a vender de nuevo, pero ojo, ya no han vuelto a cruzar órdenes fuertes ni de venta ni de compra, con lo cual han dejado un saldo bastante abultado en la parte de las compras.

En subasta han vendido pero solo unos 50 contratos.

En resumen, parece que no esperan que mañana abramos al alza, pero se han puesto a acumular contratos como locos, aunque no como en las sesiones de vencimiento, pero precisamente por esta razón estoy más sorprendido todavía. Parecen ir en serio y muy pepones. El cierre muy cerca de máximos del día apoya todavía más este planteamiento.


----------



## J-Z (24 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Arcelor es una mega empresa a nivel mundial, que maneja gran parte del cotarro acerero del planeta. Si no he entendido mal por observacion y comentarios de Claca, es un valor ciclico que se come unas mierdas impresionantes cuando el dia esta guanoso y florece con igual fuerza cuando el indice peponiza. Despues de este verano guanero a no poder mas, se ha hundido en la miseria creo yo , bastante por debajo de su valor. Como dice VOTIN, no es como gamesa o TRE, que se aguantan por contratos que pueden salir o no, esta gente maneja volumen de negocio sin tiritar por 'si conseguire colocar esta turbina'. El problema es encariñarse (para bien o para mal) con un valor que hace mas o menos siempre lo esperado, sube cuando el indice sube y baja cuando este lo hace. Imagine a Arcelor como un amplificador del indice...y si tenemos un indice volatil, el valor lo es mucho mas.
> 
> Hasta que no demos con una tendencia clara y sostenida, Arcelor es de mete saca diario, aunque sea un empresa seria. En serio, bajese del burro que si realmente el indice se va a los 9k+ le van a hacer mucho daño....y puede recuperarse poniendose en el lado que toque cada dia.



Ha podido salirse en 13 hace 2 días no lo va hacer ahora a 14,4. Lo malo que la semana viene pepona (rescatar a italia parece que es buena noticia :XX y puede llegar a 15 pero ahí tendría que volver a bajar.


----------



## sirpask (24 Oct 2011)

¿Un valor para ponerme largo? ¿sin esperar la apertura de mañana? plix, a ver si coincido con vosotros los sabios jeje


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me parece una volatilidad impresionante, y poco serio, que Arcelor por ejemplo suba un 5% dos días consecutivos...



No hay 2 sin 3 compañero


----------



## Silenciosa (24 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si acertara todo tendría más dinero que Buffet. Sí clavó Carrefour, o Abengoa. IAG de todos modos no la sigo mucho, pero creo que llevaba unas sesiones buenas.



IAG va a liderar el subidón hasta los 10.000.

Lo que pasa que sólo lo sé yo que soy una adelantada a mi tiempo 


:´´´´´´´´´´´(


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No hay 2 sin 3 compañero



Me dejas más tranquilo.


----------



## atman (24 Oct 2011)

Vaya... menudo día que me estoy perdiendo... bueno ahora que tengo un rato a ver si me sitúo... y yo esta mañana feliz porque le había sacado 5 puntitos al SP en el over...

Por otra parte, no tengo remedio, lo confieso, tengo que aceptar que cuando algunas personas insignes aparecen por aquí sólo significa una cosa: están terminando de cargar el cohete. La verdad es que yo pensaba que hoy tendríamos algunos "sustos", por aquello de vigilar el oro. Pero veo que... en fín no sé qué hubiera pasado de haber estado a ello...

Ahora, bien parece que ya estamos llegando a donde teníamos que llegar... habrá que ir empezando a abrir cautelosos cortos sobre el SP... y ponerle una vela a la Candelaria (por aquello de las velas =^_^=).


----------



## rbotic statistics (24 Oct 2011)

*Camino del místico 10.700 de Diciembre 2011*

Como siempre, paso por aquí a recordaros que tenemos una visita pendiente al místico 10.700 del IBEX y que para más señas esta será en Diciembre.

Nada más... actuad en consecuencia!

S2s


----------



## Claca (24 Oct 2011)

No tengo demasiado tiempo y he leido el hilo por encima, pero recuerdo el planteamiento en IAG:







Tan fácil como eso. Eso sí, cada valor hay que tomarlo por separado: que el IBEX suba un 1,5% y la ex-IBERIA cierre plana no significa nada, también días atrás el índice bajaba un 2% y esta ni se inmutaba. 

El planteamiento podrá fallar y yo estar equivocado, pero desde luego que no es fruto del pormiscojonismo.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

El SP tanto subir, se va a quedar sin margen sin subida para cuando se decida algo el miércoles. No sería extraño que ese día hay un tirón alcista y después corrigiera tamaña subida (sin parar desde 1080 ... que ya está bien).:8:
La plata bastante noble hoy. Subiendo consistentemente y sin sustos según una directriz alcista en gráficos de horas.

Curioso que el DAX no termine de superar su resistencia ... y SP ya se la pulió y con ganas. Ojalá todos los días sean como hoy (en gran medida tendenciales) pero será que no seguramente.


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2011)

joder y yo regalando mis Tef con el asomo de un osito menor.
Estoy buscando en el foro pero no lo encuentro ¿claca ha comentado hoy?
Exceptuando las san estoy en liquidez...¿Alguna recomendación?
Por lo que leo esta la cosa dividida entra la gran caída y una buena subida, esto parece como quien le da a las churras y a las medinas.
Menos mal que hoy no me puse corto menudo tortazo me hubiese dado


----------



## ponzi (24 Oct 2011)

Acabo de ver el comentario de claca lo estaba posteando a la vez que estaba escribiendo. mis disculpas


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Oct 2011)

Los especialistas en el SP Janus y Bertok, os habreis puesto las botas hoy??

Me alegro mucho por Ustedes si es así!


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2011)

¿Gandalf en los 1255?


----------



## Claca (24 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> MTS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sobre MTS, creo que lo dejé bastante claro, porque ya el día 6 hablábamos de objetivos alcistas:







Objetivo más inmediato ahora los 15,50, luego veremos si quiere alcanzar esos 16 y pico... y si mantiene la estructura que parece vislumbrarse, no lo dudes, serían esos 17,52. La directriz alcista, por cierto, estaba ahí desde ese primer mensaje, quiero decir, que desde entonces no ha dado opciones a cortos significativas. 

Puede romperse, claro, pero esta sí está en modo "hasta el rabo todo es toro".


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Los especialistas en el SP Janus y Bertok, os habreis puesto las botas hoy??
> 
> Me alegro mucho por Ustedes si es así!



Mucho halago me parece .... pero ya verá usted como se lo terminarán llevando (ha sido un buen día pero pienso que es un día para haberlo tenido más beneficioso). Viene una cota muy importante en la que se puede decidir un buen movimiento. El problema es saber si es 1260 o 70 o 80. Hay muchos pipos ahí con los que se puede perder un pastón con un simple barrido de stops. En fín, para eso estamos .... para darle al maquinillo mientras nos dejen.

El que está complejo es el DAX que está en un me muevo o no me muevo. Ahí también se prevee un movimiento importante. De momento trading oportunista (acaba de tocar los máximos del día y de ahí unos 20 pipos para abajo, quedarse más es opositar a que te los vuelen). EDITO: No le digo yo .... ha bajado 20 pipos exactos y ya ha recuperado 10 del tirón (muchos stops que venían acompañando la bajada habrán sido barridos).

Yo sigo pensando que a esto le van a dar un latigazo importante y veloz en cualquier momento. Está subiendo y subiendo y subiendo ... vamos que como pospongan la decisión al mes de diciembre, se van a pulir los máximos históricos . Tengo bastante claro que una subida apenas sin interrupción entre 1080 y 1250 bien se merece una correción de al menos 50 puntos. El problema es en qué cota entrar?.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

Llevamos media hora de asco .... pero entramos ya en "the final hour". Go ahead and "al lorete" ...


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Oct 2011)

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/405/biggrafutmsp.gif/][IMG=http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8873/biggrafutmsp.th.gif][/IMG][/URL]


Janus dijo:


> Mucho halago me parece .... pero ya verá usted como se lo terminarán llevando (ha sido un buen día pero pienso que es un día para haberlo tenido más beneficioso). Viene una cota muy importante en la que se puede decidir un buen movimiento. El problema es saber si es 1260 o 70 o 80. Hay muchos pipos ahí con los que se puede perder un pastón con un simple barrido de stops. En fín, para eso estamos .... para darle al maquinillo mientras nos dejen.
> 
> El que está complejo es el DAX que está en un me muevo o no me muevo. Ahí también se prevee un movimiento importante. De momento trading oportunista (acaba de tocar los máximos del día y de ahí unos 20 pipos para abajo, quedarse más es opositar a que te los vuelen). EDITO: No le digo yo .... ha bajado 20 pipos exactos y ya ha recuperado 10 del tirón (muchos stops que venían acompañando la bajada habrán sido barridos).
> 
> Yo sigo pensando que a esto le van a dar un latigazo importante y veloz en cualquier momento. Está subiendo y subiendo y subiendo ... vamos que como pospongan la decisión al mes de diciembre, se van a pulir los máximos históricos . Tengo bastante claro que una subida apenas sin interrupción entre 1080 y 1250 bien se merece una correción de al menos 50 puntos. El problema es en qué cota entrar?.




Pues aproveche el tiron Usted que sabe bastante de AT y siempro con proteccion  condon SL

Yo mientras iré instruyéndome en la materia para cuando pueda iniciar mi andadura en la primera división de los indices.


[IMG=http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8873/biggrafutmsp.th.gif][/IMG]


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Oct 2011)

Los 1255 se les tendrían que atragantar...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (24 Oct 2011)

Seguro que si vendo mis cortos en Arcelor, que ya me han arruinado, y me pongo alcista, es cuando se pone bajista.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Seguro que si vendo mis cortos en Arcelor, que ya me han arruinado, y me pongo alcista, es cuando se pone bajista.



No sera tanta pasta.....
los 3000 euros los recuperaras poniendole largos mañana


----------



## Claca (24 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Seguro que si vendo mis cortos en Arcelor, que ya me han arruinado, y me pongo alcista, es cuando se pone bajista.



Seguro no, si bien es una posibilidad. Lo que es seguro es que mantener una posición abierta sin rumbo definido es una mala idea. 

En bolsa hay lecciones caras y algunas, pese a ser de una cuantía considerable, se pueden considerar bartas, pero la mayoría se pagan. Mi primera operación en bolsa me supuso casi un 10% de pérdidas en un único día. ¿Para qué? Para aprender lo que era un gap. Técnicamente eso se podría considerar caro si tenemos en cuenta que en cualquier página de internet se explica perfectamente ese concepto... Ahora bien, como tenía muy claro que quería _empezar_ a aprender, no me hice mala sangre, asumí mi error y empece a escuchar a los que llevan más tiempo en el mundillo. ¡No veas la de errores que me he ahorrado simplemente por asumir que no estaba preparado! En perspectiva, ese 10% no fue tanto, porque no pagué un 10% para conocer el significado de hueco de apertura, sino para entender que no tenía ni idea y que había que ir poco a poco. 

Yo no voy a darte ningún consejo sobre qué hacer con tus cortos, pero permite que te diga que hagas lo que hagas, que esté todo bajo control, ya que lo peor que puedes hacer es dejarte llevar. Esta es una carrera de fondo y lo único que importa es que al final logres llegar a la meta; a veces es mejor parar y descansar un poco, que realizar un sprint que a la larga te resulte perjudicial.

Sea como sea, suerte y no te desanimes


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Los especialistas en el SP Janus y Bertok, os habreis puesto las botas hoy??
> 
> Me alegro mucho por Ustedes si es así!



Yo no he podido tradear en todo el día salvo una operacion en el EUR/JPY.

En mi opinión, los índices no tienen más recorrido al alza. Esta mañana ha empezado muy, muy flojo y creo que es significativo.

Lo pueden llevar un poquito más al alza pero las resistencias están pegadas en todos los índices.

El riesgo larguista es demasiado elevado.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

Pues para mi sorpresa, vaya tostón de hora que llevamos. Todo muy aplanado y controlado ... que lo tienen los muy pájaros.
Mr. Brishtside: asume que en bolsa cuando se entra mal se sale mal. Es de lo que va esto. Hay lo que consideres pero no te arrepientas ... ni permitas que un fallo sea equivalente a diez aciertos. Para que eso no quede al albor de la decisión del intelecto .... pon un stop y que se lo curre. 
Si sales vivo y no te proteges a futuro .... será un wait and see porque vendrá otra operación a buscar lo suyo.

Ánimo y suerte.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no he podido tradear en todo el día salvo una operacion en el EUR/JPY.
> 
> En mi opinión, los índices no tienen más recorrido al alza. Esta mañana ha empezado muy, muy flojo y creo que es significativo.
> 
> ...



Bonita firma, veo que Margin Call te llegó al fondo ...


----------



## bertok (24 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bonita firma, veo que Margin Call te llegó al fondo ...



Buena película que permite reflexionar hasta donde llega la codicia humana y que la historia consiste en pasarle el problema a otro *sin importar las consecuencias*.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Buena película que permite reflexionar hasta donde llega la codicia humana y que la historia consiste en pasarle el problema a otro *sin importar las consecuencias*.



Yo con los mensajes que me quedé, fueron (no por orden de importancia):

-En la industria del dinero hay mucho talento en las bases.
-En la cúspide hay ambición de dinero y ausencia de escrúpulos.
-Pringan los de abajo y los de arriba se mantienen. La depuración / rotación se produce en el talento y pervive la ambición. Quizá quiere decir que es más importante la ambición que el talento porque éste último es reemplazable.
-Hasta los que pudieran tener más escrúpulos (Kevin Spacey) sucumben a la tentación de "seguir" ganando dinero.
-Al final es todo un "volver a empezar" para repetir la misma experiencia. Hacemos la faena, pillamos la pasta, depuramos y después del chaparrón ... volvemos a intentarlo. Habrá un Margin Call 2.

El jefe de Kevin Spacey, un crack el cabrón. Era un pin pin que no tenía ni idea, que la única preocupación fué puntual cuando iba a aparecer su jefe, que en el Consejo de urgencia ... le pasó el marrón al junior .... y que antes de la decisión final, se afeitó como si nada. Vamos que tenía claro que con él no iba. Tenía claro que él no iba a decir "I'm fired".


----------



## Nico (24 Oct 2011)

Gracias al aviso en el foro también vi ayer "Margin Call". Estupendas conclusiones Janus. Justamente las estaba elaborando pero ahora advierto que con las tuyas me doy por satisfecho ! Me has ahorrado el trabajo.

Falta un detalle... muchos de ellos *son psicópatas sin empatía humana*... Kevin Spacey lloraba *por la PERRA enferma* y no por los empleados despedidos. Es más, su acto de piedad -al cierre de la película- sigue siendo por la perra y no por haber empufado al mercado con mierda y hundido la carrera de sus empleados para siempre.

===

Tengo percepciones similares a la de varios compañeros... creo que mañana subirán (para empapelar) pero el miércoles puede ser aprovechado para "decepcionarse" y dar un bajadón.

Como son tipos tan embromados, también pueden el miércoles considerarse embelesados por el plan europeo y subir como cohete.

Malditos roedoreh !!



===

PD2 = En cualquier caso el plan europeo -al menos lo que llevo visto hasta el momento- no deja de ser una puta mierda que no representa mucho más que un parche miserable.

A veces un parche CUBRE LA PINCHADURA y de todos modos el bote flota... pero no es un bote muy confiable de todos modos.

No sé por qué me va quedando la sensación de que lo que sale de los análisis por AT es probable que se de en la realidad (lo que me deja pensando en la magia ya que sigo sin explicarme ni creer que las "noticias puedan seguir al canal" a este nivel macro).

- Corrección ahora
- Subida hasta Diciembre/Enero
- Bajada a los infiernos para Febrero o Marzo (o Abril que da lo mismo).

- 2012, año del cambio de modelo financiero mundial.

Si esto ocurre así, juro que compraré un juego de magia y dejaré de creer en la ciencia.


----------



## MariscosRecio (24 Oct 2011)

Yo llevo un mes y 8 días operando a ratos, mas bien cuando puedo aunque en este tiempo he realizado sobre 60 operaciones entre cfds y miniibex, sin tener básicamente conocimiento ( esto no es aconsejable, ahora estoy leyendo el libro análisis técnico de los mercados financieros, que me lo recomendaron varias de mis referencias en este foro) y milagrosamente sigo teniendo el mismo capital con el cual empece, dicho esto si me permites mi opinión de gacela.

Mr. Brightside he aprendido que con las operaciones en cdfs todo lo que sea no cerrarlas intradia es igual a perder pasta, ya que una retirada a tiempo es una victoria ya tendrás tiempo de abrir posición en corto mas arriba....cuando toque techo.

Animo y Suerte amigo!


----------



## Nico (24 Oct 2011)

*OTROSI DIGO:*

En la película el diálogo de los dos operadores cuando regresan en auto a la oficina (van en un puente en el descapotable) es también para destacar.

El jefecillo le dice al más joven algo así como:

_- La gente TAMBIEN es culpable... cuando inventamos dinero para que vivan MAS RICOS de lo que verdaderamente son NADIE SE QUEJA. Se acuerdan de nosotros para insultarnos cuando hay que limpiar la mierda en los mercados._

Creo que esto es muy cierto también... a la hora de comprar autos o pisos a crédito nadie se pregunta si REALMENTE es tan "rico" como para hacerlo. Se empufan sin miedo ni piedad. Luego lloran y culpan a los banqueros por ser tan crueles.

Así es el mundo...


----------



## VOTIN (24 Oct 2011)

Lo de cambio del modelo financiero sobra,no se inmolaran para regocijo del populacho
Para eso estan las guerras o revoluciones


----------



## faraico (24 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> joder y yo regalando mis Tef con el asomo de un osito menor.
> Estoy buscando en el foro pero no lo encuentro ¿claca ha comentado hoy?
> Exceptuando las san estoy en liquidez...¿Alguna recomendación?
> Por lo que leo esta la cosa dividida entra la gran caída y una buena subida, esto parece como quien le da a las churras y a las *medinas*.
> Menos mal que hoy no me puse corto menudo tortazo me hubiese dado



Pecata, pásese por aquí, que si bien el señor ponzi no es de campo, algunos sí lo somos y nos duele tal confusión)


Bueno, si todo va como tiene que ir, yo mañana vendo la tercera parte de mis san con ligeros beneficios y espero a lo del miércoles.

Que sube, llevo algo, que baja...pues oigan, algo habré salvado vendiendoo

Buenas noches


----------



## tarrito (24 Oct 2011)

el amigo fuertecito de Pepón Vs el Oso Guanoso ::

[YOUTUBE]Hercules vs. The Great Bear - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

es "algo" bizarro, quedan advertid@s :no:

Seguro que de aquí, se puede sacar un montaje majo para los días de subidas ... lo dejo en manos de los especialistas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Oct 2011)

Servidor también la vió y es muy buena (pobre en contenidos pero brutal de interpretación). Es interesante como para mi ridiculiza el porvenir, me explico, ver a Jeremy Irons decir "Ya no escucho la música" como algo cíclico, como una experiencia ya pasada que parece incluso que sabía que iba a suceder, verlo desayunando-almorzando haciendo algo así como pasatiempos más pancho que Dios mientras el mundo se cae es sencillamente conmovedor.
El actor del Mentalista lo borda, es el trepa number 1, se lleva a los cadetes para que lo expliquen, se lleva el chivo expiatorio (ya sabía de antemano que se la cargaban), usa a Kevin para dar una solución factible a algo casi imposible en el que él no iba a poner un gramo de energía (la venta de los activos). Lo borda.
Esos trepas existen y algunos roles que se ven desde luego, yo trabajo en las entrañas de un banco (no de inversión) y sí que encajan ciertos personajes.


----------



## Janus (24 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Es buena la peli, a mí me gusto bastante y sí, me hizo reflexionar sobre el mundillo y sobretodo en general, como si no reflexionase ya habitualmente lo suficiente.




Yo creo que tampoco es tan malo el conjunto del sistema financiero. Me explico: soy plenamente consciente de la desigualdad que existe pero también que hemos llegado al desarrollo actual gracias al crédito desenfrenado con lo bueno y lo malo que conlleva. Al menos ha sido una oportunidad para quién ha sabido verlo y aprovecharlo (han sido muchos). NUNCA HA HABIDO MÁS CLASE MEDIA QUE AHORA y eso es algo que celebrar por muchos que han podido conseguirlo.
No tenía sentido que hace unos años, un licenciado en Económicas ganara en su primer sueldo ... unos 800 pavos/mes .... y sus colegas en la construcción (trabajando a destajo) ganaran 2400 y un BMW en la puerta (eso sí, sin pagar). Todos tenemos amigos que han estado en este segundo "grupo" y más allá de la amistad, era de perogrullo que para ellos la música iba a pararse y sin capacidad de reenganche (por no tener formación universitaria o algo que les permita dar valor a una empresa) les iba a dejar sin curro y con las letras del coche y del pisito. Muchos otros ganaban 1500 pavos el marido y otros 1500 la mujer ... con lo que se metían en una hipoteca de 300.000 euros a pagar con el sueldo de uno de ellos y tipos históricamente bajos + 120% de la tasación. Es de cajón que si un va justo en el mejor de los escenarios, al final te pilla el toro.
Ojo, que es una pena todas estas situaciones pero creo que eran previsibles .... y finalmente la música se paró.

En el otro lado están los que siempre han estado marginados de la sociedad ... y con este proceso aún más. De este grupo me dá una profunda pena y creo que son los realmente danmificados de la famosa globalización. ESE ES EL REAL DRAMA, LOS QUE NO HAN TENIDO NI LA OPORTUNIDAD DE INTENTARLO.

En el extremo opuesto, están los que siendo "espabilidados de clase pobre/media" han podido tener una oportunidad y la han aprovechado. Por estos, chapeau!!!!. Creo que es bastante mejor escenario que lo vivido en los años 60, 70 y 80. De pequeñito recuerdo que mucha gente iba por las puertas pidiendo o vendiendo algo. Recientemente era muy difícil verlo ... cada vez es más habitual.

No sé si he conseguido escribir lo que pienso pero en resumen: esta mierda que se ha creado, ha permitido 
i) que unos lo aprovechen para dar un salto sostenido en su posicionamiento social.
ii) otros hayan vivido un sueño que nos les correspondía y al final ha parado la música.
iii)un tercer grupo (que realmente es el danmificado porque no ha tenido ni la oportunidad de intentarlo) que estaba mal y ha pasado a estar peor.

.... y como todo sistema sobreexcitado (lineal o no lineal), los extremos de medida se alejan ... vamos que es varianza o desviación típica pura y dura.

Que me disculpe quien no piense igual.

P.D: Mi padre que ha sido un currela toda la vida y que en los años 60 básicamente trabajaba en dos sitios ... para pagarse la pensión en donde dormir!!!! ..... me dice que si ahora es pasarlo mal, en sus tiempos era estar jodido y que tengo que dar gracias a Dios por poder elegir en la vida (en su tiempo eran lentejas porque si nacías en una familia pobre y en un pueblecito ... estabas jodido).

P.D: Caos, tienes razón que el cambio es muy lento e imperceptible. Pero creo que todos podemos acelerar el cambio con nuestro voto. Si votamos al que en vez de generar oportunidades, nos subsidia para estar siempre bajo su "paraguas" vamos jodidos y quizá tengamos lo que merezcamos o mejor dicho, lo que votamos. Hoy estuve comiendo en un buen restaurante, por trabajo con un cliente, y al lado había una mesa con tres señores. Un de unos 45 años y otros dos de más de 60 años. Todos de punta en blanco y comiendo marisco. Un dijo que estaba a punto de contratar a una chica que le habían dicho que funcionaba bastante bien. Uno de los viejos le preguntó, "está buena?" y el joven dijo "no, es una funcionaria del montón .... y tiene novio o mejor dicho, tiene pareja ... como ella lo llama". Así vamos como vamos. Y mientras tando comiéndose unos langostinos de Sanlucar de 40 pavos la ración. Les metía yo en una jaula con un par de negros encipotados!!!!. Esto viene a colacción de que uno de los viejos, era un político de cierta relevancia en una de las grandes comunidades en España (y para más detalle, de los que gobiernan ... del PP). Con esta falta de valores y consideración al resto, no hay salida posible más allá de que cambien con las nuevas generaciones. De ahí lo de que los cambios son lentos e imperceptibles.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Oct 2011)

GIVE ME AN A!!
GIVE ME AN M!!
GIVE ME A D!!

AMD!! AMD!!

+ 7,20%

Ahora, seis días seguidos como hoy, y me dejan donde yo la compré.

Claro que lo que hoy me ha alegrado del día ha sido













y de fin de fiesta








Y a 8,5 euros la botella, el Paternina 08 ha sido la estrella de la noche. 

Y como alguien propuso alguna vez el jamón como tema alternativo del hilo, para los días laterales, aquí va mi favorito







A pesar de mi metedura de pata en AMD, tonto del todo creo que no soy, por lo que no discutiré que un Joselito, elegido a ciegas, es mejor jamón. Ahora bien, un Sierra Sevilla elegido con cariño es insuperable. Y en jamones, mi AT no es del todo malo :XX:


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

La prima de España sobre el bono alemán sigue creciendo. Hay algunos que no se creen del todo el famoso plan .... y lo están haciendo a pesar de las noticias más o menos claras de cómo va a ser la quita, del famoso billón del fondo de reestructuración etc ...
A ver si van a bajar la persiana de repente, y viene guanazo el miércoles o jueves tras una subidita para terminar de llenar el horno de "sweet meat".


----------



## faraico (25 Oct 2011)

Ojo con joselito y 5J, he probado auténticas vergüenzas.

Eso sí, nada más abrirlo al Club del Gourmet a devolverlo::

Se debe a lo siguiente:

Antes Joselito/5J, de, por poner un ejemplo, 1000 jamones, 100 eran Top Top, para familia y clientes especiales....100 excelentes, otros 300 muy buenos....200 buenos pero no tanto como los otros...y el resto se comercializaba con otra marca.....ahora esos van con marca Joselito, por lo que te puede salir un jamón mediocre perfectamente.

Esto me lo contó un gran entendido en jamones, si alguno vive por pozuelo....sabrá que hay un sitio de ibéricos en la zona comercial que hay frente a Esic. El charcutero de allí es una enciclopedia del jamón.

Joder que hambre

A mi me han salido buenos los romeros de jabugo, aunque ahora lo que hago es pedírselo a una cooperativa que no tiene marca ni nada, sale carillo, pero es un jamón excepcional.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La prima de España sobre el bono alemán sigue creciendo. Hay algunos que no se creen del todo el famoso plan .... y lo están haciendo a pesar de las noticias más o menos claras de cómo va a ser la quita, del famoso billón del fondo de reestructuración etc ...
> *A ver si van a bajar la persiana de repente, y viene guanazo el miércoles o jueves tras una subidita para terminar de llenar el horno de "sweet meat".*



Pues a mí me van a pillar recién cebado. 

Pero que me quiten lo bailao. Que no todo va a ser prepararse para el Mad Max. Además, si llega, seguro que me sale la cani del staffordshire bull terrier de ghkghk y me deja en pelotas. Yo ya me he tomado el Viña del Olivo y el gintonic de William Chase. Ya estoy preparado para lo que venga de aquí a dos días. :XX:


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

_Berlusconi no aprueba la reforma de pensiones exigida por Bruselas_

No has hecho los deberes Silvio, papi Sarko y mama Merkel te tirarán de las orejas mañana o el miercoles presencialmente.

Silvio malo! malo!

Pero bueno menos mal que le quedan cojones para al menos revolverse: _"Nadie en la Unión puede autoproclamarse comisario y hablar en nombre de los Gobiernos electos y de los pueblos europeos. Nadie está en disposición de dar lecciones a sus socios"_

Bravisimo Silvio! pero ahora a cumplir o el oso guanoso llegará y bailará, con más fuerza que nunca.

Y si Italia va de mal en peor, como está España? pues no mucho mejor desde luego tiene menos deuda sí pero un parito muy bonito del 25% (o más real) que no va a poder digerir tanto tiempo.

Que suban al ibex a 9400, a 9800 si quieren que ya bajará, vaya si bajará.

_JP Morgan: "La recapitalización bancaria en Europa es decepcionante: hay que ser cautos" _


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues sip, ya esta gamesa subiendo un poco... espero que haya puesto bien los stops XD, esto esta loco hoy jeje





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ahora mismo estoy plano (sólo palmaría comisiones)



Y al final me saltó el stop y -1,5% :ouch:

En fin, otro día será, probablemente la semana que viene, porque estos días voy a estar muy liado y creo que me voy a perder el guano o el despegue.


----------



## The Hellion (25 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Ojo con joselito y 5J, he probado auténticas vergüenzas.
> 
> Eso sí, nada más abrirlo al Club del Gourmet a devolverlo::
> 
> ...



Pues uno que yo me sé mañana va a echar espumarrajos por la boca cuando le diga lo de los Joselitos. No way, impossible, Joselito controla todos los cerdos, bla, bla, bla. No lo discuto, porque es verdad que el tío es el perfecto conseguidor de gourmandises, pero mañana me voy a reír. :XX::XX:

A mí con el Sierra Sevilla lo que me pasa lo que dice usted; todos los que me llegan son top, y si no, se devuelven. No por mí, pobre diablo, sino por el que me los consigue. Por eso decía que no discutía la superioridad teórica del Joselito. Pero al final, importa más tener acceso al tete de cuvée de un buen productor (y el maestro jamonero se equivoca pocas veces) que a la tirada general de jamones del mejor productor del mundo.


----------



## faraico (25 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues uno que yo me sé mañana va a echar espumarrajos por la boca cuando le diga lo de los Joselitos. No way, impossible, Joselito controla todos los cerdos, bla, bla, bla. No lo discuto, porque es verdad que el tío es el perfecto conseguidor de gourmandises, pero mañana me voy a reír. :XX::XX:
> 
> A mí con el Sierra Sevilla lo que me pasa lo que dice usted; todos los que me llegan son top, y si no, se devuelven. No por mí, pobre diablo, sino por el que me los consigue. Por eso decía que no discutía la superioridad teórica del Joselito. Pero al final, importa más tener acceso al tete de cuvée de un buen productor (y el maestro jamonero se equivoca pocas veces) que a la tirada general de jamones del mejor productor del mundo.



Oiga, no me meta en líos, que me lo dijo el charcutero de Pozueloo

pero si el TaliJoselito quiere hablar de jamones, que se vaya a Montecarmelo a la Dehesa de Solana y le pregunte al viejecillo por Joselito o 5J)

Yo le pregunté y casi me come, me los puso a parir, comentando lo que usted dice, que no controlan todos los cerdos.

Esto va a misa: " importa más tener acceso al tete de cuvée de un buen productor (y el maestro jamonero se equivoca pocas veces) que a la tirada general de jamones del mejor productor del mundo."


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Una vez un laboratorio nos invitó en Barcelona a una cata de jamones, con 12 de los mejores. Lo recuerdo y me derrito. ¡Qué gran producto es!

Y yo que he cenado un sandwich de pavo...


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Oiga, no me meta en líos, que me lo dijo el charcutero de Pozueloo
> 
> pero si el TaliJoselito quiere hablar de jamones, que se vaya a Montecarmelo a la Dehesa de Solana y le pregunte al viejecillo por Joselito o 5J)
> 
> ...



Hostia!!!, que un Joselito de 24 meses es de lo mejor de lo mejor. Más de una hora después de probarlo, aún queda el regusto en la boca. Y mejor aún si se acompaña con un buen tinto (yo prefiero Ribera, por ejemplo un buen Pago de Carrovejas o un buen Pago de Capellanes) y un buen paté con mermelada de higos. Y por supuesto con un buen pan de pueblo (por ejemplo, de leña de Burgos). Eso es para mear y no echar gota. Y además no engorda!!!!


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Oct 2011)

el miércoles no sé pero el jueves se publica el PIB usano trimestral puede ser historico


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

Ahh...! Resulta que hay gente de verdad en este hilo... jamones y pan. :baba: Mi bisabuelo solía decir: "eso te lo curo yo con pastillas de jamón y jarabe de ribeiro". Sí, Ribeiro, tinto y del de antes... :

Ah, sí! como dije, ya tengo los dos primeros minicortos en 1255, retirada 8 puntos más arriba, la meta... no sé... aún no ha llegado la piedra al fondo... ::


----------



## burbujas (25 Oct 2011)

hago mi primera aparición en este carismático hilo del foro, no tengo ni pajolera idea de análisis técnico pero de tanto leerlos me está picando el gusanillo... En breves espero poder aportar algo al hilo aunque sea hablando de bmws y jamones.

ghkghk te quería preguntar viendo que trabajas/jabas en sector farmacéutico si tienes algo en el sector o sigues alguna acción. Llevo meses mirando TEVA pero no tengo ni idea de la cuota de mercado en USA que tienen, ni dónde obtener el dato.

un saludo a todos


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> y de fin de fiesta



Hombre, un Contino.... magnífica elección.

Respecto a la ginebra, ahora estoy haciendo experimentos con la Brockman's + 1427, y el maridaje es curisón, curiosón bailongo....


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Oct 2011)

yo lo acompañaría con un simple "flor de Esgueva", o un buen Idiazabal, o uno de Arzúa con un poco de miel.......... estoy salivando


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Oct 2011)

Martes. Queda menos para subir o bajar. 
Ya se habla de billones en el fondo de rescate. Eso lógicamente o da confianza a la banca o pone en la mesa las cartas de que no hay nada que hacer. 
Me voy a atrever con TEF hoy o mañana. Y a ver en unas semanas. 
Espero al primer euro o entro hoy a mercado? Algún consejo?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

Buenos días... 

Por si alguien sigue llevando SAN's, dejo una gráfica con el canal ascendente que lleva siguiendo y la dura resistencia que de superarla podría llevarla más arriba...







Saludos...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

burbujas dijo:


> hago mi primera aparición en este carismático hilo del foro, no tengo ni pajolera idea de análisis técnico pero de tanto leerlos me está picando el gusanillo... En breves espero poder aportar algo al hilo aunque sea hablando de bmws y jamones.
> 
> ghkghk te quería preguntar viendo que trabajas/jabas en sector farmacéutico si tienes algo en el sector o sigues alguna acción. Llevo meses mirando TEVA pero no tengo ni idea de la cuota de mercado en USA que tienen, ni dónde obtener el dato.
> 
> un saludo a todos




No tengo nada, siento no poder ayudarte. Astrazeneca la tengo en la mirilla por si el euro se va descomponiendo más y más, porque se puede adquirir en SEK y creo que el castañazo con el euro será importante, y como medida de seguridad es bueno diversificar en sectores, ámbitos geográficos, pero también en monedas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Tras perder la subida de ayer en el Ibex, la cuestión es intentar subir al tren en algún recorte o esperar a ver como se mueve el mercado con todo lo que viene encima mañana.


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

¿Joder es normal que el BBVA empiece con tanto volumen? 10 veces mas que el Santander...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias, y decisivos

en el dax el fibo del 6068 hace de tapon a las subidas, ya son dos veces tocarla y bajar desde la caida de agosto, tambien toco perderlos, por lo tanto cuesta tanto atacarlos con victoria. Los indicadores semanales y diarios podrian indicar un giro.

Hablando ya de cosas serias, algunas recomendaciones de jamon no tan conocido no estaria nada mal, y ya veo que el señor Pollastre esta haciendo cosas provechosas.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> ya veo que el señor Pollastre esta haciendo cosas provechosas.



Oh, sí... tan provechosas como perderme este último swing corto de +20 pips por estar atendiendo una mierda de llamada de teléfono, justo cuando el precio tocaba el relevante 

Vamos, _pahberme matao_.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Martes. Queda menos para subir o bajar.
> Ya se habla de billones en el fondo de rescate. Eso lógicamente o da confianza a la banca o pone en la mesa las cartas de que no hay nada que hacer.
> Me voy a atrever con TEF hoy o mañana. Y a ver en unas semanas.
> Espero al primer euro o entro hoy a mercado? Algún consejo?



A qué precio quiere comprar?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Hay que andar corto desde el 6060 c, asi ahora podemos ver el hilo, :XX: :XX:

Lo del BBVA a que es debido? es verdad que tanto volumen no es normal. Que viene el DB.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, sí... tan provechosas como perderme este último swing corto de +20 pips por estar atendiendo una mierda de llamada de teléfono, justo cuando el precio tocaba el relevante
> 
> Vamos, _pahberme matao_.



y encima habrá sido para venderle algo, estas cosas pasan

pero ya pillará ud otro swing..., y si nos lo canta mejor


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, sí... tan provechosas como perderme este último swing corto de +20 pips por estar atendiendo una mierda de llamada de teléfono, justo cuando el precio tocaba el relevante
> 
> Vamos, _pahberme matao_.



.
AH, ¿pero andaba Vd. en "manual"?

Pensé que la gracia del ATS era evitar estas "gracias" (y otras peores)

Ahora viene otro movimiento largo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Probando el 6068


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Más o menos desde mediados de Septiembre estoy operando en "human override". La AI sugiere ventanas de entrada y apoya en la toma de decisiones, pero en última instancia la ejecución la decido yo. 

Desde que se recrudeció la crisis de la zona euro a primeros de Agosto, los políticos europeos están diciendo demasiadas gilipolleces seguidas, y demasiado rápido, como para dejarlo todo en automático.

Imagino que me tocará seguir así hasta que las cosas vuelvan, si no a su cauce, al menos a un punto en el cual un tontolaba de político inútil no tenga la capacidad de mover 100 pips el DAX simplemente por abrir la boca y hacer la primera contra-declaración que le salga del culo.

No es que me disguste bajar a las trincheras y tal, así que tampoco me quejo ::



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> AH, ¿pero andaba Vd. en "manual"?
> 
> Pensé que la gracia del ATS era evitar estas "gracias" (y otras peores)
> ...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

.
EN el Eurostoxx este swing ha ido del 2346 al 2368, no sé cuanto equivale en el DAX.

Podía acertar así todos los días. ::

Edito: Había palmado seis de las siete operaciones anteriores, tres me saltó en stop exactamente en mi nivel y se dió la vuelta y las otras tres por menos de 3 puntos. Pa cortarse las venas. Con esta casi recupero.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Quiero comprar algo más de telefonicas...pero creo que me voy a esperar a ver que pasa mañana.

Me tenéis acongojada.

Que sepáis que hoy es el día en que IAG liderará la subida a los 10.000.

Y pienso sostener esta teoría hasta que pase jajajajaj


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

Me tiene muy mosca que el IBEX esté frenando donde lo está haciendo, siguiendo la directriz alcista perdida desde la que se desarrollaron los dos impulsos hasta los 9.080, con tantas divergencias bajistas acumuladas:







Tengo la sensación de que el lateral va a seguir para rato. Todo el mundo espera grandes movimientos tendenciales, pues a lo mejor no se producen y seguimos en el lateral de estas últimas semanas, con el mismo sesgo alcista de fondo, casi de decoración. Va a tocar armarse de paciencia para ver esos 9.700.


----------



## Mazaldeck (25 Oct 2011)

¿La bolsa de Madrid ha abierto o qué? Los sitios en los que miro los índices sale como que no.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

Otra forma de verlo, pero mismo concepto:







Es que encima los indicadores recogen el movimiento de triangulación. Me cuesta dar validez a esas formaciones como tales, pero lo tomo como que el lateral puede continuar y más amplio en rango de lo muchos esperan.

Ojalá no sea así, porque menudo coñazo, pero ahora mismo, mientras no vea una reacción contundente al alza, lo considero una opción muy probable.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

El fibo sigue demostrando una gran fortaleza a ser traspasado. Me uno al mosqueo de Claca, sobre este lateral cansino, sera que venimos de dias donde el indice se movia 3-4% y ahora nos parece todo muy parado.

Continuaremos a la expectativa de nuevos movimientos, y mientras tanto hablaremos de jamones.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Cierro la jornada con 35+ pipos del daxie en corto. Les leo mas tarde esas recomendaciones de jamon y vinos. Tengan suerte ahi fuera.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Yo me he subido a la bolsa en la época de los +4%, -5% y ahora no me pienso conformar con este sopor.

[YOUTUBE]kar1UZlW7nQ[/YOUTUBE]

Que se inventen algo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Otra forma de verlo, pero mismo concepto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.
UNA pregunta: En "Leones contra Gacelas" de Tito Cárpatos hay alguna que otra loa a los laterales cuando son bien marcados y suficientemente amplios. Me imagino que es más fácil operar cuando hay una tendencia clara, pero esto también puede tener su "miga" para operar, ¿no?

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Oct 2011)

Buenos días, requiero un poquito de su atención(si puede ser), estoy probando la plataforma del broker plus500.

Alguien me podría decir porque en el IBEX no me deja poner ordenes de compra y en el DAX si?

Estoy con la demo, y la verdad es que el Dax no lo tocaré ni con un palo hasta que no sepa, cada viaje suyo implica mucho dinero(aunque sea virtual) y con un stop mal colocado me han barrido una leña considerable.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UNA pregunta: En "Leones contra Gacelas" de Tito Cárpatos hay alguna que otra loa a los laterales cuando son bien marcados y suficientemente amplios. Me imagino que es más fácil operar cuando hay una tendencia clara, pero esto también puede tener su "miga" para operar, ¿no?
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Sí, sólo que un lateral mola cuando hay 'arriba' y 'abajo'. Ahora sólo tenemos arriba, no sé si me explico :fiufiu:

Por otra parte, este lateral se caracteriza por una volatilidad bastante elevada, lo cual dificulta la operativa (según el sistema, claro está).


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

La CSU alemana advierte de que mañana no habrá decisión definitiva sobre FEEF.... calma tensa...


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> A qué precio quiere comprar?



Esa supongo siempre es la pregunta del millon y se responderia, al mas bajo posible, jeje. Pero vamos, no me quiero hacer de oro, aunque si me gustaria mi Z4, jajaja.
Sera mi primera operacion y usare ING. Pues quiero comprar mas o menos ahora, a ver si realmente hubiera ese tiron en estas dos, tres semanas, hasta ese 9700, que pudiera suponer, no se, un 2-3% de revalorizacion?
Se que sera una operacion "novata y gacelistica", pero viendo que con Carrefour me tenia que haber atrevido, jeje, pues voy a ver si me atrevo con TEF, comprar ahora y vender pues cuando vayan a dar el dividendo, mas o menos.
Pero claro, como lo de mañana puede ser abajo total pues a saber cuando entrar o no


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Esa supongo siempre es la pregunta del millon y se responderia, al mas bajo posible, jeje. Pero vamos, no me quiero hacer de oro, aunque si me gustaria mi Z4, jajaja.
> Sera mi primera operacion y usare ING. Pues quiero comprar mas o menos ahora, a ver si realmente hubiera ese tiron en estas dos, tres semanas, hasta ese 9700, que pudiera suponer, no se, un 2-3% de revalorizacion?
> Se que sera una operacion "novata y gacelistica", pero viendo que con Carrefour me tenia que haber atrevido, jeje, pues voy a ver si me atrevo con TEF, comprar ahora y vender pues cuando vayan a dar el dividendo, mas o menos.
> Pero claro, como lo de mañana puede ser abajo total pues a saber cuando entrar o no



Calcula bien el tema de las comisiones.

Te deseo que suban...sobre todo porque yo estoy dentro y voy a comprar más :XX:

Del día de hoy, mi impresión es:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Esa supongo siempre es la pregunta del millon y se responderia, al mas bajo posible, jeje. Pero vamos, no me quiero hacer de oro, aunque si me gustaria mi Z4, jajaja.
> Sera mi primera operacion y usare ING. Pues quiero comprar mas o menos ahora, a ver si realmente hubiera ese tiron en estas dos, tres semanas, hasta ese 9700, que pudiera suponer, no se, un 2-3% de revalorizacion?
> Se que sera una operacion "novata y gacelistica", pero viendo que con Carrefour me tenia que haber atrevido, jeje, pues voy a ver si me atrevo con TEF, comprar ahora y vender pues cuando vayan a dar el dividendo, mas o menos.
> Pero claro, como lo de mañana puede ser abajo total pues a saber cuando entrar o no



Si el Ibex llega a esas cifras, échale como mínimo un 10% de revalorización.


----------



## 123456 (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Esa supongo siempre es la pregunta del millon y se responderia, al mas bajo posible, jeje. Pero vamos, no me quiero hacer de oro, aunque si me gustaria mi Z4, jajaja.
> Sera mi primera operacion y usare ING. Pues quiero comprar mas o menos ahora, a ver si realmente hubiera ese tiron en estas dos, tres semanas, hasta ese 9700, que pudiera suponer, no se, un 2-3% de revalorizacion?
> Se que sera una operacion "novata y gacelistica", pero viendo que con Carrefour me tenia que haber atrevido, jeje, pues voy a ver si me atrevo con TEF, comprar ahora y vender pues cuando vayan a dar el dividendo, mas o menos.
> Pero claro, como lo de mañana puede ser abajo total pues a saber cuando entrar o no



pagando dividendo el dia 6 de noviembre(o 7 no estoy seguro), supongo que habrá gente que quiera aprovecharse del dividendo y suba algo la accion, esa es mi esperanza para vender justo antes que pague dividendo.
pensaba aguantar dividendo y comprar mas acciones con lo recibido,pero menudo muermo, siguiendo a depeche tuve hasta hace unos dias jazztel y me fue muy bien.


----------



## Masterflash (25 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cierro la jornada con 35+ pipos del daxie en corto. Les leo mas tarde esas recomendaciones de jamon y vinos. Tengan suerte ahi fuera.



¿Me puedes explicar en que plataforma operas?
Estoy en R4 y operar en el índice del DAX no es nada ágil.

Saludos


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

Que TEF tenga recorrido al alza no significa que haya que comprar ya. Mi opinión es que esto va a resultar desesperante, de modo que cuidado a qué precios compramos si realmente vamos a estar dentro, porque no es lo mismo aguantar un recorte con un -3% que con un -6%, lo cual se aplica a cualquier valor, porque hay que tener en cuenta que no podemos saber cuándo se llegará al objetivo (9.700 IBEX, unos 16,50 TEF). Eso de dos tres semanas, visto lo visto, puede ser muy optimista.

Sea como sea, un vistazo al gráfico nunca viene mal para saber dónde estamos comprando. TEF tiene la siguiente resistencia (e importante) en los 15,50, ahora cotizando a 15,30.


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Calcula bien el tema de las comisiones.
> 
> Te deseo que suban...sobre todo porque yo estoy dentro y voy a comprar más :XX:



Ya.ING cobra 5 euros fijos+0.25% sobre el efectivo, y a eso hay que sumarle el canon de bolsa.
Pero vamos, redondeo a un 1% entre la compra y la venta y asi no me pillo los dedos.
O sea tiene que subir un 1% minimo, para no "perder".Es algo menos, pero vamos, redondeando seria eso.
Vas a comprar hoy TEF o esperas a ver que pasa mañana?


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Que TEF tenga recorrido al alza no significa que haya que comprar ya. Mi opinión es que esto va a resultar desesperante, de modo que cuidado a qué precios compramos si realmente vamos a estar dentro, porque no es lo mismo aguantar un recorte con un -3% que con un -6%, lo cual se aplica a cualquier valor, porque hay que tener en cuenta que no podemos saber cuándo se llegará al objetivo (9.700 IBEX, unos 16,50 TEF). Eso de dos tres semanas, visto lo visto, puede ser muy optimista.
> 
> Sea como sea, un vistazo al gráfico nunca viene mal para saber dónde estamos comprando. TEF tiene la siguiente resistencia (e importante) en los 15,50, ahora cotizando a 15,30.



Ya, si eso lo tengo claro.Pero el problema, supongo es el de siempre. No entras por si hay ese recorte del 3 o del 6 y luego no para de subir.
Hace pocos dias, estaba el SAN a 5 mas o menos, estuve a punto de comprar y nada. Zuloman hablando de 4, jeje, todo en "guano total" y al final no "subes al tren" y fuera, ahora a 6. Que puede estar a 4 en un mes, pues puede, o que mañana se dispare.
Con Carrefour y tu gran acierto, pues igual.
Ese logicamente, supongo que sera el gran problema, y mas de los que sabeis de esto.
Cuando se juega en el intradia, al centimo, pues esas variaciones de entrar y salir, son distintas.
Pero cuando estas esperando un precio bajo para entrar, pues lo mismo ese precio es soporte o resistencia, o se da la vuelta, y todas esas cosas.
Ves ibex a 7800 y no entras porque "bajara mas" y luego si lo ves a 9000, piensas "porque no entraria". Claro que si lo ves a 5000, dices "menos mal que no entre", jejeje.
En el fondo, es tomar la decision y tirarse a la piscina, supongo, y ya esta.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Ya.ING cobra 5 euros fijos+0.25% sobre el efectivo, y a eso hay que sumarle el canon de bolsa.
> Pero vamos, redondeo a un 1% entre la compra y la venta y asi no me pillo los dedos.
> O sea tiene que subir un 1% minimo, para no "perder".Es algo menos, pero vamos, redondeando seria eso.
> Vas a comprar hoy TEF o esperas a ver que pasa mañana?




Ya se ha hablado alguna vez, que ING es bueno si y sólo si piensas mantenerlas a bastante largo plazo, ya que no cobra comisiones de custodia y demás. Pero si tu idea es poder actuar conforme a los vaivenes del mercado, vendiendo en caso de ganar o perder un 4-5%... hay opciones mucho mejores.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Gacelas haciendo su primera compra en largo, parece claro momento de ponerse corto :XX: :XX: :XX:

PD: Opero en igmarkets.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Ya, si eso lo tengo claro.Pero el problema, supongo es el de siempre. No entras por si hay ese recorte del 3 o del 6 y luego no para de subir.
> Hace pocos dias, estaba el SAN a 5 mas o menos, estuve a punto de comprar y nada. Zuloman hablando de 4, jeje, todo en "guano total" y al final no "subes al tren" y fuera, ahora a 6. Que puede estar a 4 en un mes, pues puede, o que mañana se dispare.
> Con Carrefour y tu gran acierto, pues igual.
> Ese logicamente, supongo que sera el gran problema, y mas de los que sabeis de esto.
> ...



Si mañana vs bien la reunion habra peponazo del san.....
pero si sale mal ni te cuento
De todas formas lo que haran si algo va mal es pegarle una patada al balon
y echarlo para adelante,hasta enero hay tiempo


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Gacelas haciendo su primera compra en largo, parece claro momento de ponerse corto :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> PD: Opero en igmarkets.





Yo creo que la primera compra siempre acaba en positivo, porque aguantas carros y carretas caidas del 5%... y cuando está en +1% te emocionas y vendes. 

Al margen de la suerte del principiante y demás.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Bueno, hoy me he acordado de ponerles el gráfico "fin de sesión" antes de irme al Yo Soy Tonto (MediaMarkt) a comprar un par de cosillas:





La primera marca, perfectamente señalada como esos 20 pipolettos que he dejado de agenciarme por hacer el gilipollas contestando el teléfono mientras opero (mal, Zeus... muy mal).

Las otras dos entradas, limpias y sin problemas. 

Advierto que el techo absoluto me sale en 6140, así que ojo con confiarse a estos dos relevantes superiores que aparecen en la imagen. Máxime cuando han sido testados ya por dos veces, y las dos han funcionado bien.

Por abajo, si por un casual llegásemos hoy a tocar 5954, me llamase Chinazo_SinLocalización, y me gustasen los BMWs, yo me pondría largo con SP +35pips :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Puede ser eso que usted dice. Tambien es posible que la mayoria de gacelas entran en mercados con clara tendencia, y asi tienen mas suerte, pero entrar ahora de manera novata a la bolsa me parece un poco locura, sin manejar stops y demas. Supongo que la suerte influira, por los dioses divinos que no quieren hacer daño de buenas a primeras.

Y para rematar la primer siempre sera en SAN o TEF, ambas con las proximas juntas de accionistas con llenos hasta la bandera. :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Que TEF tenga recorrido al alza no significa que haya que comprar ya. Mi opinión es que esto va a resultar desesperante, de modo que cuidado a qué precios compramos si realmente vamos a estar dentro, porque no es lo mismo aguantar un recorte con un -3% que con un -6%, lo cual se aplica a cualquier valor, porque hay que tener en cuenta que no podemos saber cuándo se llegará al objetivo (9.700 IBEX, unos 16,50 TEF). Eso de dos tres semanas, visto lo visto, puede ser muy optimista.
> 
> Sea como sea, un vistazo al gráfico nunca viene mal para saber dónde estamos comprando. TEF tiene la siguiente resistencia (e importante) en los 15,50, ahora cotizando a 15,30.



yo pensaba comprar en el guanogate.

Ahora ya empiezo a no estar tan segura de que llegue.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Por cierto Sr.Pollastre, acerquese a su concesionario BMW mas cercano y encargue su coche, y al que su señora no encontrara ninguna pega sobre las puertas:







Alguien que estuvo en el road show de pb, del que me fio mucho, me cuenta que es el coche, porque ademas puedes llevar a la señora a la compra , lastima de precio para los mortales, pero para los malvados especuladores :

[YOUTUBE]wFT0LDujkbg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (25 Oct 2011)

Buenos días.
¿que recomendación dais viendo los niveles que ya rozamos?todo a iag?san?tef?o liquidez?


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo creo que la primera compra siempre acaba en positivo, porque aguantas carros y carretas caidas del 5%... y cuando está en +1% te emocionas y vendes.
> 
> Al margen de la suerte del principiante y demás.




Hum... no sé, yo no creo que esto que Ud. dice ocurra (al menos, no en la mayoría de los casos).

El novato en bolsa viene del "mundo normal" (¿real?), donde, cuando tienes 200€ en el bolsillo, existen dos formas de que dejes de tenerlos: 

a) que te los gastes en copas
b) que te atraquen por la calle

Y poco más.

_Now, enter the markets_: Psicológicamente, muy poca gente está preparada para lo que yo personalmente llamo el "ahora lo ves, ahora no lo ves"; esto es, un par de clicks tuyos, y de repente ya tienes 200€ menos.

Un novato venderá a pérdidas inmediatamente (por lo general) ya que entrará en modo pánico a poco que el mercado le haga un reversal.

Excepcionalmente, un novato será, además de novato, *********** y entrará con cierta carga al mercado en vez de con un simple mini. Tras el "clickety-click" de rigor, encarará unas pérdidas de 500€-800€ en vez de 200€. Eso incrementará su pánico y su afán vendedor.

Obvia decir lo que podría ocurrirles a estos chavales si tuvieran que soportar operaciones a contra de 5, 10 o 15.000€ en intradía. Cortocircuito y espumarajos blancos saliendo por la boca.

Para mí, lo malo del asunto es el novato que (bien mediante suerte, como dice Ud., bien mediante ayuda de la Iglesia Claquista y/o su Monaguillo Togado de Marrón-Glacé, Messiê Nicomedes : realiza dos, quizás tres, operaciones en verde.

Ese se lanza sin pudor al -5% que Ud. bien indica. Y claro, ahí es donde viene el margin call, los nervios, y la ruina.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Sr. Chinazo, el otro día me quedé a las puertas de comentar el post Bimmer-Audífonos-Merches que propuso otro forero, pero finalmente no tuve tiempo de hacerlo; hubiera sido un debate interesante con Ud.

En todo caso, comentarle que me encantaría comprarle a Ud. el M5, es más, tenga por cierto que no tendría problema en acercarme personalmente a su cubil de oso hormiguero, y explicarle a su jefe algo del tenor de "Mire Ud., iba ya con el cheque a comprarme el RS6, pero este magnífico comercial asiático deslocalizado que tiene Ud. aquí me convenció de mi tremendo error, y he visto que estaba haciendo el *********** así que vengo a por el M5".

El problema es que.... BMW nunca ha terminado de gustarme.

Conduje un 330d. Gran coche y tal, sin queja ninguna. Pero... joder, es un BMW más. 

El M3... coche canitrónico donde los haya.

El M5... mecánicamente implacable, pero.... ¿qué más? Me recuerda al RS6, locomotora en recta, barco en paso de curva.

Mi gran problema es que tengo demasiado fresco en la memoria el recuerdo del porsche. Y claro, "así no hay quien viva". No es comparable una berlina deportiva con un "focused driver's car".

No sé qué hacer en 2012, Sr. Chinazo. Honestamente.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto Sr.Pollastre, acerquese a su concesionario BMW mas cercano y encargue su coche, y al que su señora no encontrara ninguna pega sobre las puertas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (25 Oct 2011)

Todos los fieles serán siempre bienvenidos. 

El tío Botín y SAN abre sus brazos con generosidad para cualquier recién llegado.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No sé qué hacer en 2012, Sr. Chinazo. Honestamente.



.
¿Y este, entonces? O es Vd. de los porschistas puristas que reniegan de las nuevas líneas de negocio de la marca :


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

He cerrado los cortos en Arcelor con 5100 euros en pérdidas, y me he puesto largo. Seguro que ahora se pone bajista. Estoy arruinado.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Por favor, una persona tan equilibrada como *Ud.* ... que se haya fijado en ese engendro culón, es inaceptable ::

El Panamera (en particular su versión Turbo) es dinámicamente impecable, pero estéticamente horroroso. Pero Horroroso. 



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> ¿Y este, entonces? O es Vd. de los porschistas puristas que reniegan de las nuevas líneas de negocio de la marca :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> el amigo fuertecito de Pepón Vs el Oso Guanoso ::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]SqMfxmzVd28[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Sr/Sra/Srta (aclare para el futuro por forpavor y disculpe si le he puesto mostacho o falda por las rodillas). El video posteado es hilarante. Solicito baneo, excomunión, potro de tortura y posterior pase por la hoguera a todos los foreros que han posteado después del post de Monlovi. A TODOS.

Por lo demás me muero de risa con el comentario del video

_Have you ever been so angry you threw a bear into outer space?_

Os intentaré leer de vez en cuando, pero durante los próximos días estaré de vaciaciones. Pistas:


Spoiler














Spoiler














Spoiler












Tengan suerte y disfruten de las plusvis!


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Obvia decir lo que podría ocurrirles a estos chavales si tuvieran que soportar operaciones a contra de 5, 10 o 15.000€ en intradía. Cortocircuito y espumarajos blancos saliendo por la boca.





Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He cerrado los cortos en Arcelor con 5100 euros en pérdidas, y me he puesto largo. Seguro que ahora se pone bajista. Estoy arruinado.




Ud. se sale de mis tablas. No sé si es una subespecie nueva digna de su propia rama evolutiva, o un caso excepcional de mutación del género _Gacelis Palmaria_.

En cualquier caso, tiene Ud. unas pelotas de plomo, y no puedo por menos que admirar su estoicismo. Le deseo la mejor de las suertes en sus próximas operaciones.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Oct 2011)

alguien sabe algún broker que facilite inidcadores de volumen en índices?? ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Y ya con motor diesel, en fin, porsche te estas luciendo.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por favor, una persona tan equilibrada como *Ud.* ... que se haya fijado en ese engendro culón, es inaceptable ::
> 
> El Panamera (en particular su versión Turbo) es dinámicamente impecable, pero estéticamente horroroso. Pero Horroroso.



.
JA,JA, sabía que le iba a encantar ... A mi no me gusta nada. Por no hablar del Cayenne, de las cosas más feas que se pueden matricular y poner en la calle.

Eso si, la cuenta de resultados de la empresa ha cambiado mucho con estos modelos.

En cuanto saquen el monovolumen ya se salen. :XX:


----------



## univac (25 Oct 2011)

Sniff, hoy primer dia en rojo, quiza por las "malas noticias"

Carrefour pierde el paso frente a Wal-Mart: sus acciones ha cado un 60% desde 2007 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Alguno habra notado el cambio sibilino de avatar, y es hemos dejado de ser la locomotora de europa.


----------



## Mulder (25 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr/Sra/Srta (aclare para el futuro por forpavor y disculpe si le he puesto mostacho o falda por las rodillas). El video posteado es hilarante. Solicito baneo, excomunión, potro de tortura y posterior pase por la hoguera a todos los foreros que han posteado después del post de Monlovi. A TODOS.
> 
> Por lo demás me muero de risa con el comentario del video
> 
> ...



Diría que es .... ¿Brasil? o algún sitio no demasiado lejano a este país.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He cerrado los cortos en Arcelor con 5100 euros en pérdidas, y me he puesto largo. Seguro que ahora se pone bajista. Estoy arruinado.



La proxima operativa saldra mejor, mire al Sr. ghlghk, ahora nada en un mar de plusvalias. Animo y suerte, aunque no la necesitara.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Yo diria que es el paraiso, paselo usted bien.


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He cerrado los cortos en Arcelor con 5100 euros en pérdidas, y me he puesto largo. Seguro que ahora se pone bajista. Estoy arruinado.




Suerte, a ver si engancha una igual pero en sentido positivo y todo le queda como una lección aprendida al respecto del stop loss.
Un abrazo


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Pollastre, 5 puertas dinámico como un Porsche, sin ser el Panamera... No existe.

Le sugiero:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

Seguro que Arcelor se pone ahora bajista. Que frustración siento.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Suerte Brightside. Seguro que otras salen mejor, y poco a poco recuperas. Espero que hayas aprendido la misma lección que aprendí yo: sin info muy privilegiada o dotes de análisis de los que ambos carecemos, siempre a favor de tendencia.

Mi caso:

TRE contratendencia: -19.000
Operaciones 15/9-24/10 siguiendo tendencia: +7.800


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Al Sr.Pollastre:


Spoiler



Aclarese usted pues, yo le invitaba a comprar el m5 por aquello que dijo usted sobre que queria un coche de 4 puertas, en ese caso, el m5 le servia para ir de viajes con su señora, hacer la compra, y conseguir unas buenas dosis de adrenalina conduciendolo de manera deportiva.

Si tuvo un boxter s, osea, un biplaza pequeño jugeton, y muy muy bien diseñado para la conduccion deportiva, y añora esa sensacion, el m5 le dara algo parecido pero no igual.

Asi que vuelvo a decirle lo mismo que en la primera frase, aclarese coñe, que asi no hay quien le diga. En la casa tenemos el z4 

Por el precio del m5, miraria el nuevo 911 si es usted un porchista, los 911 tienen algo, supongo que sera como las san a las gacelas



Una vez rebasado el fibo, se han decidio por arriba, pues bienvenido sea, a ver si nos sacan de este lateral.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Claro que existe, Sr. Ghkghk... claro que existe. De hecho llevo siguiéndolo desde hace meses, esperando su versión "S" prevista para finales de 2012.

Simplemente tiene que pensar Ud. con un poquito más de ambición :

Tal vez tarde algún tiempo más en ahorrar para comprarlo, cierto y verdad... pero existir... ya lo creo que existe.


km77.com - Aston Martin Rapide Gama Rapide Gama Rapide Turismo Hardly Green Exterior Lateral-Frontal 5 puertas




ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, 5 puertas dinámico como un Porsche, sin ser el Panamera... No existe.
> 
> Le sugiero:


----------



## darwinn (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pollastre, 5 puertas dinámico como un Porsche, sin ser el Panamera... No existe.
> 
> Le sugiero:



Qué tal maserati quattroporte? Es una pasada


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He cerrado los cortos en Arcelor con 5100 euros en pérdidas, y me he puesto largo. Seguro que ahora se pone bajista. Estoy arruinado.



Mientras esté vivo no estará arruinado, su vida vale mas que cualquier plusvalia posible. Todo lo material es recuperable.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Seguro que Arcelor se pone ahora bajista. Que frustración siento.



Hoy sera alcista y puede que algunos dias mas tambien pero pillara algun rebote bajista fuerte,debes tener cuidado y bastante
Yo no me la jugaria en cfds con arceror por lo inestable que es mas alla de una sola jornada,relajate y toma aire
Seria mejor que no tomaras ninguna decision sin antes estar fuera de cfds y pudieras ver los toros desde la barrera y no desde dentro del ruedo
Tu punto de vista podria cambiar al perder la pasion,esto no es una carrera de caballos

Animo


----------



## ponzi (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Seguro que Arcelor se pone ahora bajista. Que frustración siento.



Ánimo, es mejor cerrar una operación tan especulativa como esa rápido. Lo ganará en salud, ya verá como en dos o tres entradas con su volumen lo recuperará. Es mejor que no lo piense o sino cometerá una equivocación peor

Reservas 

(2010)52.480,00 (2009)51.095,00 (2008)45.929,00 (2007)47.416,00

si se fija en el roe es una empresa extremadamente cíclica 

ROE (%)	

(2010) 5,20 (2009) 0,19	(2008) 17,03	(2007) 18,29

Estos años aunque la rentabilidad en función del patrimonio neto ha caído en picado se han dedicado a disminuir deuda y aumentar reservas.

Como bien dijo todo un sr burbujista.. no es telecirco ni gamesa


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Oct 2011)

asi que el pirata se nos va a salvador du bahia!??

cerca de alli, hay una especie de paraiso llamado morro de sao paulo

y si te va el panorama, busca la chapada diamantina.

cuidado con las caipirinhas, y no te olvides de las camisinhas!!!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro que existe, Sr. Ghkghk... claro que existe. De hecho llevo siguiéndolo desde hace meses, esperando su versión "S" prevista para finales de 2012.
> 
> Simplemente tiene que pensar Ud. con un poquito más de ambición :
> 
> ...




.
EXQUISITO gusto. Parece un coche excepcional pero, no se engañe, ese Rapide no va a ser más ágil en curva que un Panamera, me juego mis plusvis de hoy. Eso si, en diseño le apabulla.

Con los coches hay que resignarse: No se puede tener todo en uno sólo.

Y con el presupuesto del Rapide le da para dos muy buenos que le cubran sus dos necesidades: La mujer y las curvas (las otras curvas, que ya nos vale de viciosos)


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro que existe, Sr. Ghkghk... claro que existe. De hecho llevo siguiéndolo desde hace meses, esperando su versión "S" prevista para finales de 2012.
> 
> Simplemente tiene que pensar Ud. con un poquito más de ambición :
> 
> ...




Lo conocía. También está el Estoque:







Pero creía que hablábamos de gamas altísimas, no habíamos dado el salto al Olimpo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo con el señor NM, con ese presupuesto tengo a la señora contenta en un clase e, serie 5, audi a5, y para mi recreo me busco al que de verdad me emocione, y me haga pasarmelo mejor que un niño, aun con 40 años mas.

Yo llevo haciendolo desde mi NA pequeñito esto hace 10 años, y asi todos contentos.

Otra cosa, Lamborghini, tan mal andan de ideas, que sacan un 4 puertas ::


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

SAN lleva moviéndose el 2 céntimos desde las 10:15 de la mañana, y en 4 en todo el día... Me abuuuuuuuurroooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro que existe, Sr. Ghkghk... claro que existe. De hecho llevo siguiéndolo desde hace meses, esperando su versión "S" prevista para finales de 2012.
> 
> Simplemente tiene que pensar Ud. con un poquito más de ambición :
> 
> ...



Amigo mío, está usted hablando de palabras mayores... pero si usted puede... dele... tiene que ser una maravilla...


----------



## ponzi (25 Oct 2011)

Mira Gamesa:

ROE (%) 3,09 7,30 10,32 17,52

Margen neto operativo 4,35 5,55 5,69 7,67

Ventas 2.735,65 3.187,09 3.646,18 3.260,31

se parece a telecinco aunque ten cuidado, parece como si viesen la burbuja en la que estaban y se han dedicado a meter dinero a caja a pesar de caer sus ventas.

Tesorería y Caja 1.029,40 801,92 530,50 640,86

Reservas 1.581,88 1.529,18 1.460,24 1.215,02


----------



## Nico (25 Oct 2011)

amigo ghkghk:

Los bancos europeos están TAN MAL (en la realidad "real") que dependen de que los magos mayores pronuncien ciertas frases mágicas para que puedan seguir hacia arriba -y no mucho-.

Caso contrario pueden rumbear al sótano.

Cuide sus stops y tenga cuidado porque, si los leones están haciendo una trampa la harán en los bancos europeos.

Para su fortuna -y aunque esto sorprenda a muchos-, SAN es uno de los más sólidos y ágiles... BBVA también. Eso no quita que, de sufrir castigo la banca europea no podrán eximirse del castigo.

Por eso quedan "clavados" en una cotización de espera hasta que se van dando las noticias de rigor (SP y luego reunión europea).

===

Llegó la hora de abandonaros... ya veremos las "sorpresas" con las que me encuentro a mi regreso esta tarde.

Suerte a todos !


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

Siento mucho que no haya salido bien la operación Mr. Brightside, creo que has entrado demasiado pronto y encima largo, parece que es un poco por despecho, pero ya estás dentro, ahora tienes que tener claro cuando salir. Si la acción no hace lo que tu esperas, sal y a otra cosa... Suerte!







Saludos...

PD: Atento al 14.9€ y que mantenga la tendencia alcista...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

SAN ha rebotado 5 veces hoy en el 6.10, con lo que podemos pensar que está sirviendo de claro soporte intradía. Lo que pasa es que las subidas son tan tenues que hay que entrar apalancadísimo para poder sacarle algo.


----------



## univac (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, hoy me he acordado de ponerles el gráfico "fin de sesión" antes de irme al Yo Soy Tonto (MediaMarkt) a comprar un par de cosillas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que han quemado ese techo absoluto de los 6140, me he puesto corto un poco mas arriba a ver....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Un thanks al sr.Pollastre que ha sido tocarl el 44 y abajo el dax.

Mis mejores juguetes automovilisticos, a ver si se animan y me ponen unas fotillos:



Spoiler



El primero, economico y muy divertido, me tienta la idea de volver a tner uno:






Y el actual, aunque espero que por poco tiempo:


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum... no sé, yo no creo que esto que Ud. dice ocurra (al menos, no en la mayoría de los casos).
> 
> El novato en bolsa viene del "mundo normal" (¿real?), donde, cuando tienes 200€ en el bolsillo, existen dos formas de que dejes de tenerlos:
> 
> ...



Tiene toda la razón, señor pollastre, casi me ha hecho una "afoto".

Como hoy no pasa casi “na” (de momento), me definiré:

*¿Qué comen las gacelas?*:

Hierbas duras del desierto, plantas suculentas (que les proporciona líquido) y hojas de acacia componen básicamente su alimentación. Son auténticas maestras en la lucha contra la sed. Completan su alimentación con saltamontes y sus larvas, sin duda para completar el alimento del desierto, pobre en albúmina.
No sé con qué quedarme, porque, en la cadena trófica bursátil, evidentemente estoy por debajo de las gacelas, preparado para cualquier bocado de las mismas.
Quedándome en el reino vegetal, tendré la esperanza de comer alguna sal mineral del suelo.
En la parte de los insectos, como buen saltamontes, me quedan algunas hojitas qué comer.
Voy a darme un tiempo, quizá hasta el 9.400 o el 5.400, para poder ubicarme.

Gracias a todos, con su sabiduría y generosidad, hacen un hilo fantástico.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

Hablando de cosas serias...

Mi coche preferido:



Spoiler












calidad/precio en segunda mano, me compraría este:



Spoiler












Saludos...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un thanks al sr.Pollastre que ha sido tocarl el 44 y abajo el dax.
> 
> Mis mejores juguetes automovilisticos, a ver si se animan y me ponen unas fotillos:
> 
> ...



No tendría que salir de su concesionario:








Desde que salió me tiene loco.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un thanks al sr.Pollastre que ha sido tocarl el 44 y abajo el dax.
> 
> Mis mejores juguetes automovilisticos, a ver si se animan y me ponen unas fotillos:
> 
> ...




.
UN miata, buen juguete.


El mio, puestos a soñar:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Pero yo digo de los que han tenido, el miata lo recuerdo como un juguete, el actual es mas coche, y si no fuera porque el m1 se me ha cruzado entre ceja y ceja, el z4 seria mi siguiente coche.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

¿quien llevaba NetFlix?

Pre con -35%

Netflix, Inc.: NASDAQ:NFLX quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

De los que he tenido, sin duda este. No tuve uno igual, tuve ESE:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Oct 2011)

¡Halluda!

Estoy enfermita, tirada en el sofá cual perroflauta, busco el hilo del Ibex para que alguien me diga que hago con GAS, quiero dejar correr las ganancias pero me da miedito... pero solo encuentro este hilo forocochil, en el que en la última página solo Pepitoria ha posteado algo relacionado con la bolsa...

Muy mal... :no::no::no::no::no:

EDITO: Ud. también, señor LCASC... :ouch::ouch:
El fin del mundo está cerca.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (25 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Halluda!
> 
> Estoy enfermita, tirada en el sofá cual perroflauta, busco el hilo del Ibex para que alguien me diga que hago con GAS, quiero dejar correr las ganancias pero me da miedito... pero solo encuentro este hilo forocochil, en el que en la última página solo Pepitoria ha posteado algo relacionado con la bolsa...
> 
> ...



.
HA sido Vd. redirigida a miata.info.
Las reclamaciones a calopez. 
La bolsa es que no se mueve. Algo habrá que hacer.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Estoy igual con GAS. ¿Qué tiene de malo un stop loss ceñido, o mejor aún dinámico? Y si se pone más verde, eso que te llevas...


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Bien por fin Bajadita en Barrena, por lo menos de IBE que es la que tengo abierta... me imagino que el IBEX tambien, por cierto dejaros de coches chorras.. cualquiera de esos lo destrozas por cualquier carretera de Soria... hay que ser mas practico. 

Como baje de 5,20.... igual entro, ayer ya perdí la oportubnidad


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Es Ud. un jachondo.

Ese V10 con 612cv lo recuerdo por el tremendísimo impacto que me causó en su momento (si mal no recuerdo, creo que era un modelo de 2003, tiene _mucho_ mérito).

Atmosférico de giro rápido (8K5rpm), para más señas. Ni inducción ni mariconadas. Un sueño.

Echele un vistazo al Porsche Spyder (el paso a serie del prototipo se aprobó en el consejo de Porsche hará unos 6 meses). Es... no sé cómo decirlo, espectacular se queda corto.

En mi opinión, es el sucesor espiritual del Carrera GT.




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UN miata, buen juguete.
> 
> 
> El mio, puestos a soñar:


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Parece que han quemado ese techo absoluto de los 6140, me he puesto corto un poco mas arriba a ver....




Cierto, ha entrado un volumen fortísimo (hemos llegado a +2200 Daxies). En esas circunstancias, tenga en cuenta que las proyecciones pueden caer sin mayor problema.

Antaño intenté (con mayor o menor éxito) explicarle este asunto al Capitán Zuloman: las proyecciones _per se_ no permiten operar con seguridad... hay que seguir al mercado, ver cómo respira, y actuar en consecuencia.

Esa es la razón de que tenga varios módulos corriendo en paralelo... uno en solitario, rara vez tiene la razón absoluta.

Hoy las proyecciones han dado mucho, mucho juego. Pero a partir de la entrada de volumen ( >= 12:30 más o menos) las reglas cambian, y hay que seguir otros parámetros.

En todo caso, note como incluso en el peor de los escenarios posibles (peponada inesperada) nos hemos ido únicamente +29pips fuera de proyección. Asumible según las configuraciones de cada cual (reconozco que +30pips NO es asumible en mi operativa, no obstante).


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> *¿Qué comen las gacelas?*:
> 
> Hierbas duras del desierto, plantas suculentas (que les proporciona líquido) y hojas de acacia componen básicamente su alimentación. Son auténticas maestras en la lucha contra la sed. Completan su alimentación con saltamontes y sus larvas, sin duda para completar el alimento del desierto, pobre en albúmina.
> No sé con qué quedarme, porque, en la cadena trófica bursátil, evidentemente estoy por debajo de las gacelas, preparado para cualquier bocado de las mismas.
> ...



Le seré franco: no sé si es Ud. un ornitólogo con unos sólidos conocimientos metido a inversor _retail_, o simplemente está Ud. como un rebaño. Empero, me tira más la primera opción.

Puestos en esta tesitura, dígame, si fuera Ud. tan amable: ha pasado Ud. ya al mágico momento de arriesgar su capital, o está como nuestra amada "ratilla-perrilla" J-C :::: jugueteando con el papertrading?

pd: esta provocación - a todas luces gratuita - va por Ud., Sr. J-C... vamos, tírele ya a los leuros reales.... nos tiene a todos aquí salivando :XX:


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He cerrado los cortos en Arcelor con 5100 euros en pérdidas, y me he puesto largo. Seguro que ahora se pone bajista. Estoy arruinado.



Mal, muy mal hecho.

Primero cerrar ahora con esa salvaje pérdida cuando hace 2 días estaba a 13.

Me parece una acción impulsiva, mal planificada y totalmente gacelera (por eso yo ando con paper) encima para redondear COMPRAS el mismo valor, vamos yo pierdo 5000 pavos y no toco ese valor ni aunque tenga que construir una nave y Acerinox me salga más caro...


----------



## aksarben (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro que existe, Sr. Ghkghk... claro que existe. De hecho llevo siguiéndolo desde hace meses, esperando su versión "S" prevista para finales de 2012.
> 
> Simplemente tiene que pensar Ud. con un poquito más de ambición :
> 
> ...



Iba leyendo el hilo y esperaba darle la misma sugerencia, pero me la ha quitado de las teclas. Gloriosa máquina, mejorando lo presente, no se me vaya a enfadar cierto señor asiático deslocalizado. Por ahora nos conformaremos con la escala 1:24, me temo.


----------



## darwinn (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Mal, muy mal hecho.
> 
> Primero cerrar ahora con esa salvaje pérdida cuando hace 2 días estaba a 13.
> 
> Me parece una acción impulsiva, mal planificada y totalmente gacelera (por eso yo ando con paper) encima para redondear COMPRAS el mismo valor, vamos yo pierdo 5000 pavos y no toco ese valor ni aunque tenga que construir una nave y Acerinox me salga más caro...



No estoy de acuerdo. 

Cuando te equivocas lo mejor es rectificar, lo que no puedes hacer es seguir asumiendo más y más pérdidas por cabezonería. Es como los de los pisos que no quieren vender ahora y al final acabarán vendiendo más barato.

Hay que adaptarse al mercado, seguir su tendencia. Lo que sí que no haría es entrar al mismo valor haciendo lo contrario, eso es bastante lotería


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Halluda!
> 
> Estoy enfermita, tirada en el sofá cual perroflauta, busco el hilo del Ibex para que alguien me diga que hago con GAS, quiero dejar correr las ganancias pero me da miedito... pero solo encuentro este hilo forocochil, en el que en la última página solo Pepitoria ha posteado algo relacionado con la bolsa...
> 
> ...



He posteado dos gráficas... no se enfade conmigo... :S

PD: _Ande andará el Sr. WBuffete?_
PD2: Y ahora Arcelor se va para abajo... Lo siento Sr. Brightside... :


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Le seré franco: no sé si es Ud. un ornitólogo con unos sólidos conocimientos metido a inversor _retail_, o simplemente está Ud. como un rebaño. Empero, me tira más la primera opción.
> 
> Puestos en esta tesitura, dígame, si fuera Ud. tan amable: ha pasado Ud. ya al mágico momento de arriesgar su capital, o está como nuestra amada "ratilla-perrilla" J-C :::: jugueteando con el papertrading?
> 
> pd: esta provocación - a todas luces gratuita - va por Ud., Sr. J-C... vamos, tírele ya a los leuros reales.... nos tiene a todos aquí salivando :XX:



Sr. pollastre, estoy jugando, con escasos fondos, en acciones, y como verde lechuga o insecto, sólo estoy con TEF, SAN, BBVA y MTS.
Supongo que cuando aprenda algo de sus ilustres, más mi esfuerzo personal, haré algo más.
Sigo muy agradecido a todos ustedes. Espero que a este hilo, no le suceda lo que está pasando por el IR.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Cuando te equivocas lo mejor es rectificar, lo que no puedes hacer es seguir asumiendo más y más pérdidas por cabezonería. Es como los de los pisos que no quieren vender ahora y al final acabarán vendiendo más barato.
> 
> Hay que adaptarse al mercado, seguir su tendencia. Lo que sí que no haría es entrar al mismo valor haciendo lo contrario, eso es bastante lotería



Eso está claro pero desde el momento que no puso stop-loss la operación ya era mala y el jueves estaba a 13, y ahora que más le daba -5100 que poner SL -6000 por si recuperaba otra vez hasta 13, de hecho salvo peponada no me extrañaría ver a Arcelol en 13 la próxima semana...

Lo de entrar al valor de nuevo pero al revés ya es de suicida total, y como no le haya puesto SL de zombie.


----------



## darwinn (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Eso está claro pero desde el momento que no puso stop-loss la operación ya era mala y el jueves estaba a 13, y ahora que más le daba -5100 que poner SL -6000 por si recuperaba otra vez hasta 13, de hecho salvo peponada no me extrañaría ver a Arcelol en 13 la próxima semana...
> 
> Lo de entrar al valor de nuevo pero al revés ya es de suicida total, y como no le haya puesto SL de zombie.



Efectivamente así explicado llevas toda la razón. Yo lo que me refiero es que debería haber cortado mucho antes (SL) y no haber aguantado carros y carretas


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Arcelor ya en negativo :: salte Bright salva al menos para un café!

Darwinn es que llevaba 3 semanas o más abierto es tontería palmar así y más cuando hace 2 días igual sólo palmaba 1000.

Y algunos me ciritican porque ando con paper y me incitan a meterme para perder hasta la camisa :: pero lo que está claro es que yo cuando entre no voy a cometer estas gaceladas de -5000 y -19000 :8:


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

dios... ahora es cuando me aprietan... llevo un corto en el DAX con +50 pipss..... ¿que hagooo? yo creo que aún nos queda bajada... pero... 50 oiga...

en el SP tengo dos minis a 1255 y dos gordos en 1254... de momento 10 pips maj-o-menoj. pero aquí aguantaré a ver qué pasa en apertura.

edito... no hay nada com venir a postear... cerrado el dax y un gordo del SP.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> dios... ahora es cuando me aprietan... llevo un corto en el DAX con +50 pipss..... ¿que hagooo? yo creo que aún nos queda bajada... pero... 50 oiga...
> 
> en el SP tengo dos minis a 1255 y dos gordos en 1254... de momento 10 pips maj-o-menoj. pero aquí aguantaré a ver qué pasa en apertura.



La avaricia rompe el saco, siempre puedes poner otro corto mientras ya tienes embolsadas las ganancias de este.


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La avaricia rompe el saco, siempre puedes poner otro corto mientras ya tienes embolsadas las ganancias de este.



no si ya lo sé y el broker tambien tiene que comer y todo eso... pero... jajaja... en fín que lo que más me preocupaba ya está liquidado y bien. El resto está en situación más asumible...


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Atención: la caida a plomo de un 1% sufrida en segundos ha hecho saltar todos los stops que estaban justo por encima de precio de entrada en SAN, GAS y FER. Así, descontados ya comisión de custodia, canon de bolsa, etc... me queda una ganacia de día y medio tras haber expuesto 112.000 euros de..... tachán.... ¡¡117 euros!!

Así se siente el mago:







La puta madre...


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

uy, uy, uy... que ese velón verde puede ser la última banderilla antes de entrar a matar... mecag...


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Sres., me ausento definitivamente por el resto de la jornada, les deseo la mejor de las suertes a los que sigan abiertos.

Tengan un poco de ojete-calor: en el último swing bajista del DAX han volado unos -2500 Daxies, que se dice pronto. El control de tracción se queja (y con razón) de que 50 puntos de bajada son demasiado poco para -2500 Daxies.

Esto tiene varias lecturas (cómo no....) pero lo primero que se nos viene a la mente, es que hay mucha contraparte compradora aguantando el precio. _Otro sí digo, apostando a swing long._

Cada cual saque sus conclusiones.... pero la cosa está calentita de aquí a finales de sesión, según parece.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

La conclusión es leoncios selling gacelas buying, todo al rojo pues.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Están sosteniéndolo. Por lo menos en los índices europeos, los usanos si están con el culo más inquieto


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

Esperare a Arcelor para comprar en 13,10
confio en que caiga de nuevo de culo


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

E.On: Anuncia que tiene la intención de despedir al 13% de su plantilla en todo el mundo. Tiene cerca de 85.000 puestos de trabajo. Qué mala noticia, esto recuerda a los primeros compases de la crisis en donde podíamos llegar a contar cerca de 50.000 despidos en los planes de varias empresas cada día.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Atención: la caida a plomo de un 1% sufrida en segundos ha hecho saltar todos los stops que estaban justo por encima de precio de entrada en SAN, GAS y FER. Así, descontados ya comisión de custodia, canon de bolsa, etc... me queda una ganacia de día y medio tras haber expuesto 112.000 euros de..... tachán.... ¡¡117 euros!!
> 
> Así se siente el mago:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena. 117 euros al _día_, como extra, creo que los firmaba todo el mundo


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Arcelor ya en negativo :: salte Bright salva al menos para un café!
> 
> Darwinn es que llevaba 3 semanas o más abierto es tontería palmar así y más cuando hace 2 días igual sólo palmaba 1000.
> 
> Y algunos me ciritican porque ando con paper y me incitan a meterme para perder hasta la camisa :: pero lo que está claro es que yo cuando entre no voy a cometer estas gaceladas de -5000 y -19000 :8:



Lo que para alguien son 5 ó 19.000 quizá para otro sean 300 euros. Sin conocer las circunstancias de cada cual, juzgar es hablar por hablar. Quizá para él sea apenas el 3-4% de su capital, y pueda solucionarlo con otra buena operación.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Quizá quizá pero 19.000 son 19.000 aquí y en la china por muy en el $ que estes.

Y en el caso de Bright se que vendió a 12,5 vamos que ha palmado 2€ por acción, tendría unas 2500 apalancadas unos 3000€ de garantías.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Toma hostiazo rico


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Toma hostiazo rico



dios!! capasao!!!

menudo reboton


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

Cancelan lo de mañana!!! =^_^=


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Se cancela reunión oso guanoso te invocoooooooooooo


----------



## Pepe Broz (25 Oct 2011)

Teniendo estos politicos, no hacen falta dificultades economicas.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Arcelor menos 2%, habeis matado a un forero!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Reunión de ministros cancelada


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> uy, uy, uy... que ese velón verde puede ser la última banderilla antes de entrar a matar... mecag...



¿ven como tenía razón? jijiji... bueno me lo he llevado en el SP y ni tan mal oiga... cerrados 20 puntos del SP, sólo queda un mini. y a la espera de darle hermanitos.


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Han saltado todos los stops de compra en 5,17 de IBE y de repente... todo para abajo de nuevo pero ya sin stops de compra... ojo que nos vamos a por el oso guanoso.

BCE al rescate en 3... 2... 1...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

A tomar por culo!!!!!
se cancela la reunion del miercoles ,
o sea tiran la pelota para adelante,el oso guanero bailara mañana en la bolsa


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Oct 2011)

vaya montaña rusa


----------



## The Replicant (25 Oct 2011)

_* A las 16.00: 

- CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA CONFERENCE BOARD de octubre. 

Dato previo: 45,4. Previsión: 46. 

Valoración: 5. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. _

al loro


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

cuidado cancelan la reunión de minitros pero no la de lideres... puede ser que haya acuerdo...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Arcelor menos 2%, habeis matado a un forero!



Ganas tengo de verte jugar con las pelas de verdad::


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

La reunión de ministros del Ecofin de mañana se cancela, pero la reunión de lideres sigue en marcha

Nefasta subasta de letras de España: la rentabilidad a 6 meses subió más de un 35%.

Brotes verdes oigan!


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La reunión de ministros del Ecofin de mañana se cancela, pero la reunión de lideres sigue en marcha



Eso es para la foto solamente,se van a la guerra y dejan las armas en casa


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ganas tengo de verte jugar con las pelas de verdad::



Además de verdad. El único requisito para participar en el espectáculo es bajar al ruedo. Todo el mundo está invitado


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> cuidado cancelan la reunión de minitros pero no la de lideres... puede ser que haya acuerdo...



Fundamencacas, a nene no gustan.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Además de verdad. El único requisito para participar en el espectáculo es bajar al ruedo. Todo el mundo está invitado



Al ruedo hay que entrar preparado y entrenado.

De momento solo sé que no sé nada.

Paper: cierro corto en Arcelor +250 va por ustede :XX:


----------



## faraico (25 Oct 2011)

Tendrán miedo de anunciar el fin de los dividendos de la mayor parte de la banca europea?o


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

Atencion a la subida que le van a meter al SAN entre las 16h y las 17,30 de 6.05 seguro que lo pasan a 6,13


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Ojo no caiga a 5,93.


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Advierto que el *techo absoluto me sale en 6140*, así que ojo con confiarse a estos dos relevantes superiores que aparecen en la imagen. Máxime cuando han sido testados ya por dos veces, y las dos han funcionado bien.
> 
> Por abajo, si *por un casual llegásemos hoy a tocar 5954*, me llamase Chinazo_SinLocalización, y me gustasen los BMWs, yo me pondría largo con SP +35pips :fiufiu:



Es que... ya no sé que decirle, oiga...


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Al ruedo hay que entrar preparado y entrenado.
> 
> De momento solo sé que no sé nada.
> 
> Paper: cierro corto en Arcelor +250 va por ustede :XX:



Me parece estupenda esa decisión y la aplaudo, porque pienso que así es como deben hacerse las cosas, pero mientras entrenas no estaría de más evitar echar sal a la herida a los compañeros que sí están jugando. 

Es un foro libre, dento de la dictadura de Calopez, y algo de mala leche se acepta y hasta es bienvenida, pero sólo mala leche... en fin, mala receta -en mi opinión-.


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

Sip, cuando te toca palmar, si no tienes ya cierta costumbre... las bromas no se ven de la misma manera... ya habrá tiempo de echar unas risas cuando la cosa esté asumida y superada...


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes,

Vengo a apuntarme a la lista de damnificados por el SAN, largo: 6.04
Largo Ibex 8715.


Edit: Por favor que alguien mueva mi post al foro de bolsa, gracias ::

Para este foro, aunque yo soy más de motos (echo de menos a Luca y Hanni), también soy de Aston Martin en cuatro ruedas :


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Oct 2011)

ojito q para hoy parece q el oso guanoso ha tomado el mando


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Me parece estupenda esa decisión y la aplaudo, porque pienso que así es como deben hacerse las cosas, pero mientras entrenas no estaría de más evitar echar sal a la herida a los compañeros que sí están jugando.
> 
> Es un foro libre, dento de la dictadura de Calopez, y algo de mala leche se acepta y hasta es bienvenida, pero sólo mala leche... en fin, mala receta -en mi opinión-.



Sal? al contrario yo le aconsejé a Bright otra cosa y hoy me encuentro esto.
Le he dicho lo que opinaba de esa operación, duro pero consecuente con lo que le había dicho anteriormente. Y por cierto lo de Arcelor me está doliendo hasta a mí -2,74% por dioj y fueron otros los q le aconsejaron q cerrase ...

El único que echa sal por estos lares es VOTIN y sal gorda :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Sal? al contrario yo le aconsejé a Bright otra cosa y hoy me encuentro esto.
> Le he dicho lo que opinaba de esa operación, duro pero consecuente con lo que le había dicho anteriormente. Y por cierto lo de Arcelor me está doliendo hasta a mí -2,74% por dioj y fueron otros los q le aconsejaron q cerrase ...
> 
> El único que echa sal por estos lares es VOTIN y sal gorda :XX:



Oiga,que yo voy perdiendo 250 euros en SAN........DE LOS DE VERDAD:cook:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Fundamencacas, a nene no gustan.



¿qué has querido decir?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

Perfecto, acabo de llegar y he vendido los Arcelores en largo. Otra ruina, definitivamente soy gafe, cuando me pongo largo cae, estoy arruinado.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué has querido decir?



Analisis fundamental.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿qué has querido decir?



Que lo de la reunión podría salir hacia cualquier lado, que no es relevante, vaya, salvo para tener en cuenta un previsible aumento de volatilidad. Salga lo que salga el mercado, como siempre, puede interpretarlo de un modo u otro.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

Otros 1.000 euros perdidos adicionales, no se si se puede tener peor suerte.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Perfecto, acabo de llegar y he vendido los Arcelores en largo. Otra ruina, definitivamente soy gafe, cuando me pongo largo cae, estoy arruinado.



Es que era una operación suicida, te has precipitado hoy tras aguantar todo este tiempo.

Te aconsejo que le des a paper un tiempo antes de volver para recuperar lo de hoy.

Y lo de hoy no es cuestión de suerte precisamente, has operado en caliente debido a las pérdidas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

Soy un desgraciado.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

Pero en términos de probabilidad, no puedo tener más mala suerte.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Q va tío, bad luck simplemente no es y menos la operación de hoy, ya recuperarás y con ganancias antes de fin de año a ser posible.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Perfecto, acabo de llegar y he vendido los Arcelores en largo. Otra ruina, definitivamente soy gafe, cuando me pongo largo cae, estoy arruinado.



Definitivamente empieza Ud. a caerme bien. No se enfade, se lo ruego, pero tengo aquí a mano el vídeo que mejor le pega (véase a partir del minuto 0 : 30)


[YOUTUBE]Barrio Sésamo - Espinete el Justiciero 2/4 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Tranquilo, que todo lo malo en su vida se perder esos 5000€, ahora apaque el ordenador, vayase a tomar unas cañas, curre o tirele los tejos a alguna compañera. 

Mañana sera otro dia, y con stop como acompañante el viaje sera mas fructifero.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Definitivamente empieza Ud. a caerme bien. No se enfade, se lo ruego, pero tengo aquí a mano el vídeo que mejor le pega (véase a partir del minuto 0 : 30)
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Barrio Sésamo - Espinete el Justiciero 2/4 - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]



Creía que iba a poner algo parecido a esto hay que tomarselo con humor 

[YOUTUBE]Corriendo como gacela - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

MR. ¿Era en simulador o de verdad?, por que ya no se que pensar...
A mi me han rechazao una oferta por IBE a 5.17 igual me han hecho un favor...


----------



## The Replicant (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Que lo de la reunión podría salir hacia cualquier lado, que no es relevante, vaya, salvo para tener en cuenta un previsible aumento de volatilidad. Salga lo que salga el mercado, como siempre, puede interpretarlo de un modo u otro.



efectivamente, hoy el dato de las 16:00 horas usano ha salido muy malo. Otro dia igual hubiera salido un velón rojo de medio kilómetro, hoy prácticamente ni se ha inmutado, nunca se sabe.

_Confianza del consumidor de la Conference Board de octubre queda en 39,8 mucho peor de lo esperado que era subida a 46 desde el 45,4 que se revisa al alza a 46,4. La cifra es mínimo desde marzo de 2009

Muy mal dato para el mercado, bueno para los bonos y malo para el dólar_.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

Con el recorte de hoy una que se está poniendo a tiro es OHL.


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Soy un desgraciado.




No se preocupe tanto... dese unos días... para poner las cosas en sitio (en su cabeza).

Mire, ese dinero se ha ido y no va a volver. Ahora hay que pensar en la forma de buscar que otro dinero que quiera entrar en su bolsillo. Pero antes... tiene que pensar si puede volver a asumir unas pérdidas como estas, si se ve capaz (y no se engañe, porque el único que pierde es usted) de ir corrigiendo los errores cometidos,... si no lo ve claro vuélvase al PT, y/o trabaje con cantidades mucho más pequeñas, ahora con los CFDs puede echarse al ruedo con cantidades ridículas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos, es de verdad...

Puff, estoy acabado. Me fastidia que la probabilidad se ponga en mi contra. Ahora Arcelor se pondrá bajista, y para todo el mundo será obvio que lo era...

Vaya golpe moral.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

Parece que aceror esta remontando.....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

En cuanto he vendido, Arcelor ha pegado un rebote para arriba.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Iniciado por pollastre Ver Mensaje
> 
> Advierto que el techo absoluto me sale en 6140, así que ojo con confiarse a estos dos relevantes superiores que aparecen en la imagen. Máxime cuando han sido testados ya por dos veces, y las dos han funcionado bien.
> 
> ...




Pues puede decirme que he fallado. La operación era para SP+60, y no SP+35 ::::


----------



## pipoapipo (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pero en términos de probabilidad, no puedo tener más mala suerte.



no se preocupe, mañana saldra el sol

quizas otro dia sea al reves y gane 1000 euros

pero la cabeza la debe tener fria siempre, decidir en frio y con razones objetivas, no por impulsos


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Joder que fallo de Noob que he tenido... Grr.. en vez de lanzar la orden con duracion hasta cierre la he mandando instantanea, me hubiera entrado...


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> En cuanto he vendido, Arcelor ha pegado un rebote para arriba.



MTS no está bajista, bueno, depende del plazo, pero no. Tienes dos problemas:

-falta de objetivos
-apalancamiento

Ambos son igual de malos, aunque el primero y más fácil de corregir es el segundo. Perder 1.000 napos por un recorte de un 1%-2% es una locura cuando estás empezando.


----------



## flawless11 (25 Oct 2011)

Siga este excelente consejo de un hombre sabio (lástima que venda BMW, grandes coches que dejaron de convencerme hace unos años, a pesar de tener un Z4 en el garaje, más anhelo de tiempos pretéritos que otra cosa).

Por otro lado todos los aquí hallados hemos perdido alguna vez 6.000€ en alguna operación (y por desgracia seguimos haciéndolo), lo importante no es tanto eso sino que % de nuestro capital representa y sobre todo el cómo: Nunca se debe entrar en un activo sin conocer el punto de salida, es más, nunca se debe entrar en un activo sin conocer el punto de entrada, excúseme la redundancia.

Malos tiempos para la lírica...





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tranquilo, que todo lo malo en su vida se perder esos 5000€, ahora apaque el ordenador, vayase a tomar unas cañas, curre o tirele los tejos a alguna compañera.
> 
> Mañana sera otro dia, y con stop como acompañante el viaje sera mas fructifero.


----------



## Abner (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Claro que existe, Sr. Ghkghk... claro que existe. De hecho llevo siguiéndolo desde hace meses, esperando su versión "S" prevista para finales de 2012.
> 
> Simplemente tiene que pensar Ud. con un poquito más de ambición :
> 
> ...



Puajh, què decepción pollastre. Si va a comprar "fiabilidad mejorable", el maseratti quattroporte suena mejor, sobrevira mejor, tiene mejor habitabilidad y además es más barato que esa castaña disparada de precio de la Pérfida Albión. Aparte que le da ese aire inconfundible a mafioso que hará que le teman.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Y no será mejor que se compre un 5 plazas normalucho rollo Q7 o x6M  y luego se pille un Nissan GTR/Viper/Corvette para divertirse, 2 al precio de uno porque ese AM sin saber a parte de feo debe rondar los 200k no?


----------



## Fran200 (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Soy un desgraciado.



Amigo dentro de este circo la psicología y su uso contra el mercado es muy fuerte. En el momento en que una entrada no ha sido buena y no hemos sido cuidadosos con el stop empieza la lucha en nuestro cerebro.
Normalmente la fase de venta suele coincidir con un movimiento en nuestra contra fuerte, que nos hace llegar a la conclusión que va a seguir esa dirección, después de haber dudado y no actuado en zonas que aún no eran "tan dolorosas" para nuestro bolsillo.

Todos y digo todos hemos sufrido esa sensación ¿verdad?

"Me salgo ya...uf pero seguro que se da la vuelta...y mantenemos"
"Vaya mira que dije que me salía..ahora un 2% adicional arriba"
"De esta sí......"
y tampoco
Y en la última....GIRO, naturalmente cuando ya me he salido. "Parece que me siguennnn"

¿LES SUENA?

Caballero, tómelo como parte del aprendizaje y la próxima, decida el stop lo coloca y se va a tomar un café..cuando vuelva se habrá decidido si la entrada ha sido buena o si me han echado y tengo que volver a buscar un buen precio.

P.D. No piensen que esto va a subir, me han colgado el San Benito y ahora no me atrevo a entrar vayan a ponerse largos ::.
Ahora están corriendo los stop en el momento que tengamos giro será brusco.

Ayer tal vez esperaban un movimiento del 15% cuando habló Luis, ayer se tomaron posiciones, cojan un gráfico, superpongan gráficas e intenten sacar alguna conclusión.


----------



## flawless11 (25 Oct 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Puajh, què decepción pollastre. Si va a comprar "fiabilidad mejorable", el maseratti quattroporte suena mejor, sobrevira mejor, tiene mejor habitabilidad y además es más barato que esa castaña disparada de precio de la Pérfida Albión. Aparte que le da ese aire inconfundible a mafioso que hará que le teman.



Tanto monta, monta tanto... Ignoro como es el nuevo Maseratti, pero el modelo anterior es para echarle de comer aparte y tenerlo más tiempo en el taller (y no sirve cualquiera) que en casa. Y si va a ser por diseño... me quedo con los de la isla, by far!


----------



## Abner (25 Oct 2011)

flawless11 dijo:


> Tanto monta, monta tanto... Ignoro como es el nuevo Maseratti, pero el modelo anterior es para echarle de comer aparte y tenerlo más tiempo en el taller (y no sirve cualquiera) que en casa. Y si va a ser por diseño... me quedo con los de la isla, by far!



Ah, pero es que el Aston Martin se lo arreglan a ustec ya en la Ford?


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

No sé si colgarlo aquí, entre tanto coche, pero...  

OHL:







Primer objetivo y probable parada los 21,40 euros. El segundo objetivo -y el que sale en el gráfico-, otro eurillo más, hasta los 22,40.

Esta tiene muy buena pinta independientemente de si todavía le queda recorte. Los stops podrían plantearse en tramos y reentrar según se comporte el precio, porque creo que los niveles están bastante defninidos a partir de las directrices. La propuesta del gráfico sería la más tranquila.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Pido el absoluto y perpetuo baneo para el señor Abner por aconsejar la compra de un Maserati, eso esta mas tiempo parado que circulando. Lo unico bueno que no le hace falta garaje, en el taller lo tendra a resguardo.

Vamos un maserati, conozco uno que perdia mas aceite que todo chueca junto.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Amigo dentro de este circo la psicología y su uso contra el mercado es muy fuerte. En el momento en que una entrada no ha sido buena y no hemos sido cuidadosos con el stop empieza la lucha en nuestro cerebro.
> Normalmente la fase de venta suele coincidir con un movimiento en nuestra contra fuerte, que nos hace llegar a la conclusión que va a seguir esa dirección, después de haber dudado y no actuado en zonas que aún no eran "tan dolorosas" para nuestro bolsillo.
> 
> Todos y digo todos hemos sufrido esa sensación ¿verdad?
> ...



Yo hice la misma operativa que él pero en paper, que hice cuando palmaba 1500? ponerle otro cortazo más arriba y esperar al oso, pues cerré con +1400 oiga piramidando y tal pero con ganancias :XX:

La ostia me la llevé igual, desde luego no dolió igual porque no jugué un cent. *pero aprendí lo mismo.*

Recomiendo a las gacelas como yo que hay varias en el hilo aún dudando en entrar y tal que tienen que darle al paper trading mucho antes de meterse en este fregado si no quieren salir escaldados, ojo que tb se aprende pero con coste mientras que yo aprendo a coste cero.

Y sé perfectamente que no es lo mismo que en real, pero al menos lo básico ya lo llevo aprendido, SL, SP, entradas en soportes salidas en resistencias etc


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> P.D. No piensen que esto va a subir, me han colgado el San Benito y ahora no me atrevo a entrar vayan a ponerse largos ::.
> Ahora están corriendo los stop en el momento que tengamos giro será brusco.
> 
> Ayer tal vez esperaban un movimiento del 15% cuando habló Luis, ayer se tomaron posiciones, cojan un gráfico, superpongan gráficas e intenten sacar alguna conclusión.



Pues si le digo la verdad... cuando he ido bajando y he visto su avatar... sin leerle, me he vuelto a la gráfica a ver... Jajaja... 

luego he entendido el propósito de su mensaje pero aún así... me quedaba la cosa...

así que gracias por aclararlo! porque andaba yo con otros planes...

lo demás ya se va viendo...


----------



## Fran200 (25 Oct 2011)

Todo Maseratti que no sea este o cualquier otro superdeportivo de líneas modernas le hará parecer un mafioso o un futbolista.

Como diría Nicolas Cage, para que el Champagne corra a su alrededor hay que ir con estilo y que mejor que este:


----------



## flawless11 (25 Oct 2011)

Sí, y a 30€/h la mano de obra!!! Jajaja, ya me ha entendido, ceteris paribus... 

De todos modos, he de decir que también le he cogido un poco de manía a Maseratti desde entonces, por desgracia nunca he tenido un AM, claro que a lo mejor daríamos por finiquitada la relación igual o peor.

Un saludo.



Abner dijo:


> Ah, pero es que el Aston Martin se lo arreglan a ustec ya en la Ford?


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Pero en términos de probabilidad, no puedo tener más mala suerte.



Mi consejo de gacelilla...llevo tiempo metiendo pasta en bolsa pero soy una ignorante de cojones.

Plantéate siempre cuanto puedes perder y no bajes de ahí.

Yo pongo un stop loss en mi máximo mental: No me dejo perder más de lo que ahorro normalmente en un mes.

Es lo que soy capaz de aguantar sicológicamente.

De momento claro...

PD: un día tengo que contarle a Bertok lo de mi 10% que no se lo cree...una pista..no es de bolsa jajaj :XX:


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Amigo dentro de este circo la psicología y su uso contra el mercado es muy fuerte. En el momento en que una entrada no ha sido buena y no hemos sido cuidadosos con el stop empieza la lucha en nuestro cerebro.
> Normalmente la fase de venta suele coincidir con un movimiento en nuestra contra fuerte, que nos hace llegar a la conclusión que va a seguir esa dirección, después de haber dudado y no actuado en zonas que aún no eran "tan dolorosas" para nuestro bolsillo.
> 
> Todos y digo todos hemos sufrido esa sensación ¿verdad?
> ...



A esto añado el clásico aturdimiento post saltada de stop que te impide realizar la siguiente entrada, clara, con gran potencial y poco riesgo, "por si no es una trampa".


----------



## Fran200 (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo hice la misma operativa que él pero en paper, que hice cuando palmaba 1500? ponerle otro cortazo más arriba y esperar al oso, pues cerré con +1400 oiga piramidando y tal pero con ganancias :XX:
> 
> La ostia me la llevé igual, desde luego no dolió igual porque no jugué un cent. *pero aprendí lo mismo.*
> 
> ...



Jugar en real o en modo prueba es lo mismo que jugar al Need for Speed o irse por las cuestas de los Angeles con un GT500....en lo mas profundo de tu mente sabes que las ostias van a doler de distinto modo.

P.D. en algo lleva razón, primero en virtual para ver como vuelan esos stop, y para preguntarme si en real sería capaz de asumir esas pérdidas y piramidar...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Sr.Fran200 tranquilo aqui cuando uno coge un sanbenito, no se lo quita hasta que el decida, usted sera misterlargos, hasta que decida ser mistercorto, no se corte y hable que no cobran, de momento, cuando sepa como hacerlo el malvado calopez lo hara.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo hice la misma operativa que él pero en paper, que hice cuando palmaba 1500? ponerle otro cortazo más arriba y esperar al oso, pues cerré con +1400 oiga piramidando y tal pero con ganancias :XX:
> 
> La ostia me la llevé igual, desde luego no dolió igual porque no jugué un cent. *pero aprendí lo mismo.*
> 
> ...



1. Piramidar es una manera fantástica, tal vez la mejor para palmar dinero.
2. Me gustaría verle con pasta fresca, doblando posiciones contra tendencia y mantener la sangre fría cuando el ritmo de pérdidas vaya el doble de rápido a cuando abrió esa nueva posición, ese signo negativo en la operación que no parece de crecer.

Pruebe y nos comenta que tal la experiencia.


----------



## flawless11 (25 Oct 2011)

No sé muy bien el porqué, pero me imagino al Sr. Pollastre dentro de esa maquina.





Fran200 dijo:


> Todo Maseratti que no sea este o cualquier otro superdeportivo de líneas modernas le hará parecer un mafioso o un futbolista.
> 
> Como diría Nicolas Cage, para que el Champagne corra a su alrededor hay que ir con estilo y que mejor que este:


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Al final el oso no guanea demasiado, esperemos que mañana con la decepción de los cacareos de la UE baje en serio.


----------



## morgan (25 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Amigo dentro de este circo la psicología y su uso contra el mercado es muy fuerte. En el momento en que una entrada no ha sido buena y no hemos sido cuidadosos con el stop empieza la lucha en nuestro cerebro.
> Normalmente la fase de venta suele coincidir con un movimiento en nuestra contra fuerte, que nos hace llegar a la conclusión que va a seguir esa dirección, después de haber dudado y no actuado en zonas que aún no eran "tan dolorosas" para nuestro bolsillo.
> 
> Todos y digo todos hemos sufrido esa sensación ¿verdad?
> ...



¡Ha llegado! ¡El mesias! ¡El mesias! ¡Esta era la señal que esperaba para los largos!

[YOUTUBE]zaqZ4GdlJ0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> 1. Piramidar es una manera fantástica, tal vez la mejor para palmar dinero.
> 2. Me gustaría verle con pasta fresca, doblando posiciones contra tendencia y mantener la sangre fría cuando el ritmo de pérdidas vaya el doble de rápido a cuando abrió esa nueva posición, ese signo negativo en la operación que no parece de crecer.
> 
> Pruebe y nos comenta que tal la experiencia.



1 En su día ya expliqué yo mismo eso.

2 Todo a su tiempo  y no me voy a estrenar en chicharros precisamente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk, hay 126k acciones del SAN a la venta en 6.055, son suyas?


----------



## Abner (25 Oct 2011)

flawless11 dijo:


> Sí, y a 30€/h la mano de obra!!! Jajaja, ya me ha entendido, ceteris paribus...
> 
> De todos modos, he de decir que también le he cogido un poco de manía a Maseratti desde entonces, por desgracia nunca he tenido un AM, claro que a lo mejor daríamos por finiquitada la relación igual o peor.
> 
> Un saludo.



La fiabilidad británica, es legendaria, Bentley, que no se caracteriza por contruir coches extremos que vayan a usarse en condiciones límite, hace no mucho tuvo que hacer un recall de toda su gama. Tenían el "pequeño" fallo de que las ruedas delanteras se le podían salir en un momento determinado. En las pistas que daban en la circular para sus clientes estaba, literalmente, "un ruido fuerte". 
Sí, también el hecho de que el mundo dé vueltas a tu alrededor es una buena pista de que se te ha salido una rueda. No sé cuál será la tasa de fallos de los aston, pero ¿ha habido alguna vez en la historia automovilística de Gran Bretaña algún coche famoso por estar hecho concienzudamente para durar?


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

A ver si me sale la jugada.. comprada IBE a 5,169 .. y Fran por aqui.. =), negocio redondo XD


----------



## Fran200 (25 Oct 2011)

He recordado cuando he dicho lo de mafiosos y clásicos ESTO.







De verdad que una lágrima resbaló por mi mejilla::...(El Sr. Roca no se si tenía buen gusto o simplemente lo compró porque era caro, mas bien lo segundo)

A esa subasta si se produce, me se de unos cuantos que estarán presentes.


!QUE LASTIMA POR DIOS!


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes!!

Como puede ser que todo este todo ibex en rojo y el puto telecirco en verde y yo dentro en corto!!


----------



## flawless11 (25 Oct 2011)

Tienes usted más razón que un santo, si bien puedo decirle un gran coche Británico con una 'durabilidad' extraordinaria (amén de tener los mejores acabados y materiales interiores que he visto jamás en un coche de sus características, pero a años luz): el anterior Jaguar XKR. 

En cuanto al Ibex, interesante cierre se sesión nos espera... ¿nos vamos al 8800?



Abner dijo:


> La fiabilidad británica, es legendaria, Bentley, que no se caracteriza por contruir coches extremos que vayan a usarse en condiciones límite, hace no mucho tuvo que hacer un recall de toda su gama. Tenían el "pequeño" fallo de que las ruedas delanteras se le podían salir en un momento determinado. En las pistas que daban en la circular para sus clientes estaba, literalmente, "un ruido fuerte".
> Sí, también el hecho de que el mundo dé vueltas a tu alrededor es una buena pista de que se te ha salido una rueda. No sé cuál será la tasa de fallos de los aston, pero ¿ha habido alguna vez en la historia automovilística de Gran Bretaña algún coche famoso por estar hecho concienzudamente para durar?


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!
> 
> Como puede ser que todo este todo ibex en rojo y el puto telecirco en verde y yo dentro en corto!!



Está en soporte en 4,47 si rompe :Aplauso:


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Oct 2011)

Y nadie ha comprado hoy Zeltia?
Eso si hubiera dado para un z4 con una buena entrada


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

...al paso que vamos... que nos acaba el hilo antes que el mes... esto también significa algo...


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> He recordado cuando he dicho lo de mafiosos y clásicos ESTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Presuntamente!, puff la cantidad de AK's-47 que le habrá costao ese peazo cochecito de alcapone..


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Y nadie ha comprado hoy Zeltia?
> Eso si hubiera dado para un z4 con una buena entrada



Los insiders, los demás nos comemos una mierda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2011)

Dr. Mulder,
¿Tiene previa de su lectura diaria de volumen leoncio? Tiene pinta de que hoy están soltando papel a base de bien y voy un poquito apalancado para quedarme largo al cierre si mañana toca gap bajista


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, vienen curvas y grandes son ellas.
La vela de hoy en el DAX es de aviso, salvo que lo arreglen hasta el cierre usano. La vela usana también es de aviso y en mayor medida.
Veo factible que metan más arreones para que el optimismo siga vigente y despues dar un cierto hachazo. En esos arreores, barreran stops a espuertas porque pinta que van a ser latigazos amplios en dirección contraria. A esto le quedan dos / tres días para que se comience a mover como la compresa de una coja en una final de marathon.

Cuidado con el DAX porque tiene mucho más momento alcista que el IBEX y el SP pero como se ponga a acompañar ... tiene que recuperar esa falta de sesgo. Esperemos nuevamente delicias de movimientos diarios de 300 puntos. Ahi es donde se hace dinero, y se pierde también.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> A esto le quedan dos / tres días para que se comience a mover como la compresa de una coja en una final de marathon.



¿La coja sube o baja? Más que nada para no encontrármela en dirección equivocada en la escalera ::


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Oct 2011)

Merkel parece ser que suelta que esta en contra que el BCE siga comprando deuda de España y de Italia y que no habra acuerdo en relacion al fondo de rescate a no ser que el BCE deje la politica de compra de deuda de ambos paises.
Esto, aunque por fundamentales que ya se que es "caca", pero seria un serio varapalo a las bolsas, no? Tiron abajo?

"La canciller alemana se niega a que la Unión Europa pida formalmente al Banco Central Europeo que continúe con la compra de deuda soberana, que en las últimas semanas afecta principalmente a España e Italia. Además, la oposición socialdemócrata alemana afirma que hay acuerdo entre gobierno y fuerzas políticas germanas para presentar una moción que contemple el apoyo al FEEF siempre que el BCE deje de comprar bonos."
Merkel mete miedo a las Bolsas - CincoDías.com


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿La coja sube o baja? Más que nada para no encontrármela en dirección equivocada en la escalera ::



Tú se lo quieres ver todo todo todo, no?::::::::


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Hombre todo apunta a guano mañana aunque el gap puede ser ligeramente alcista por aquello de las ganas de los SAN fans al verlo a 6...


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. ya siento las perdidas, espero que redunde en beneficios en poco tiempo y lo que haya perdido no le suponga ningún contratiempo en su vida normal.


Yo debo ser el más cagón, llevo 3 meses haciendo el payasito con las plataformas, no encuentro ninguna que me termine de gustar. A parte me hecha bastante para atrás que según pongo los stop me los hacen saltar sin despeinarse para luego girar. Con lo cual tengo asumido que localizo la tendencia, pero no acierto con los puntos de entrada ni con la colocación de stops.


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 Oct 2011)

Fuera Ibex 8780. Aguanto las SAN para mañana.

Edit: SAN, se ha visto un paquetón a 6.10 de compra en robasta ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -

Y un anuncio que me ha hecho gracia, y eso que es de la estrellita:

Compliments - New Mercedes TV spot with Nico Rosberg, Michael Schumacher and Mika Häkkinen - YouTube


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Vaya mierda de caída final, el oso quiere sangre esto ha sido un mero rasguño.


----------



## erpako (25 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> "La canciller alemana se *niega* a que la Unión Europa pida formalmente al Banco Central Europeo que continúe con la compra de deuda soberana, que en las últimas semanas afecta principalmente a España e Italia. Además, la oposición socialdemócrata alemana afirma que hay acuerdo entre gobierno y fuerzas políticas germanas para presentar una moción que contemple el apoyo al FEEF siempre que el BCE deje de comprar bonos."
> Merkel mete miedo a las Bolsas - CincoDías.com



Alemania pide a España e Italia más medidas de ajuste, antes de continuar con la compra de papelines, así es como lo interpreto.:


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Puff ¿mañana guano? pues vete tu a saber... lo que si que se ha podido contabilizar hoy es que anular una reunion son casi 100 puntos del Ibex en 15 min. Asi que si le da por coger la gripe a Merkel 3 dias igual nos vamos al 8.600 o por el contrario si Berlusconi encuentra alguna forma de exprimir mas a su pueblo para dar dinero a los mercados.. pues sube a 9000.


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

mañana subida de IAG XDD...

Ryanair 'sella' con una cinta la ventanilla de un avin y sta se suelta nada ms volar | Economa | elmundo.es


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

están ustedes viendo la evolución del oro ¿verdad?

edito: no pasa nada Ryanair puede hacer en este pais lo que le de la gana con tal de que mantenga muchos vuelos baratos en unos aeropuertos que, de lo contrairo, estarían vacíos. Sí, hasta llevar el pasaje de pie, si es preciso.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ghkghk, hay 126k acciones del SAN a la venta en 6.055, son suyas?




No jodas que he apretado el 6 en vez del 0!! Me quería quedar 6k por si las moscas 

Bueno, finalmente además de SAN, GAS y FER me he quitado McD donde sí llevaba algo de beneficio digno. Todo liquidez. Bueno, inocho:... le he metido un corto de 1.000 acciones a Gamesa para no aburrirme mañana por la mañana...

Claca, sé que 127 euros en un día están bien. Muy bien. Pero habiendo expuesto x1.000 y habiendo estado +1.700 un cuarto de hora antes... Sabe mal. Porque además durante toda la mañana daba la impresión de que si rompía era para abajo. Mínimos decrecientes en SAN, FER puntito arriba, dos abajo... Y por no decidirme a ejecutar plusvalías se han esfumado. 

Bueno, no era tarde para estar en el mercado. Que se resuelva un poco esta madeja y vuelvo al ruedo, porque me gusta ser un mercenario de tendencias... y no sé cuál pagará más mañana.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo hice la misma operativa que él pero en paper, que hice cuando palmaba 1500? ponerle otro cortazo más arriba y esperar al oso, pues cerré con +1400 oiga piramidando y tal pero con ganancias :XX:
> 
> La ostia me la llevé igual, desde luego no dolió igual porque no jugué un cent. *pero aprendí lo mismo.*



Y un carajo of grajo, si me lo permite. 

Es hora de que se dé cuenta de una cosa muy importante: no tiene nada, pero nada que ver, operar con dinero del monopoly, con operar con su dinero real. 

Ud. _cree_ que ha aprendido lo mismo, pero en realidad Ud. no sabe nada de nada; y no se lo tome a mal, se lo ruego... simplemente intento evitarle un castañazo cuando tenga a bien empezar *de verdad*.

Insisto, nada que ver. De verdad, créame. Y si no me cree, al final del día, es irrelevante: Ud. mismo lo va a comprobar.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Con dinero ficticio le iba a poner un corto de 11.000.000 de euros a TRE que me iba a hacer de oro. Y si veo que sube le meto 100.000.000 a largo.


----------



## darwinn (25 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No sé si colgarlo aquí, entre tanto coche, pero...
> 
> OHL:
> 
> ...



Muy acertada esa visión, creo que es buena entrada, yo llevaba vigilándola un tiempo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Oct 2011)

Ya lo ha comentado alguien antes, pero leer el hilo a sesión cerrada, e ir ojeando las cotizaciones según se van leyendo comentarios (que si los niveles de los maestros, que si los "velón verde" o "caida en picado" variados, etc., resulta bastante curioso. En vivo se pierden muchos detalles.



cegador dijo:


> ¿La bolsa de Madrid ha abierto o qué? Los sitios en los que miro los índices sale como que no.



Tengo un app que pilla los datos de yahoo y me ha tenido con el cierre de ayer durante toda la jornada, no sé si habrá pasado lo mismo en otros sitios.



j-z dijo:


> pero lo que está claro es que yo cuando entre no voy a cometer estas gaceladas de -5000 y -19000 :8:



Espero que tengas razón, pero te recomiendo que apuntes esas palabras en un post-it y las tengas bien a la vista en tu monitor  (Quien dice -5000 dice -200 cuando eso supone un 5% o la cifra que le escueza a cada uno)



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> He cerrado los cortos en Arcelor con 5100 euros en pérdidas, y me he puesto largo. Seguro que ahora se pone bajista. Estoy arruinado.





Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Perfecto, acabo de llegar y he vendido los Arcelores en largo. Otra ruina, definitivamente soy gafe, cuando me pongo largo cae, estoy arruinado.



Lo siento compañero, poco puedo decirte que no te hayan dicho ya, salvo que ánimo y no intentes ahora hacer entradas de "doble o nada" para darle la vuelta a la situación, creo que tras una hostia de estas es mejor hacer muchos pocos para ir recuperando la moral sin exponerse demasiado.

Y recuerda: "El arte de vencer se aprende en las derrotas."
Y añado: "Salvo que te maten". Pero tú estás vivo, ¿no? Pues lo dicho: ánimo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Oct 2011)

Ya sé que no queda bien mandar dos mensajes seguidos pero...


j-z dijo:


> Y algunos me ciritican porque ando con paper y me incitan a meterme para perder hasta la camisa ::



...se me acaba de ocurrir una pregunta sobre tu papertrading:

¿Con qué capital operas y con qué capital darás el paso real? No hace falta que contestes, la pregunta es para que te la hagas tú mismo.
Lo digo porque al hilo de lo que ha dicho ghkghk de los 11.000.000 en TRE, creo que ese detalle puede distorsionar bastante lo que aprendes con papertrading. Resetea tu cuenta y opera con los pocos cientos, o miles, de euros que vayas a arriesgar cuando empieces a operar. No es lo mismo tener 100k€ en una cuenta demo y hacer operaciones de 20k o 50k en las que te puedes permitir "contra-atacar" (llámalo promediar, piramidar o lo que sea) con otros 20k, que disponer en la realidad sólo de una fracción de esas cantidades y no poder hacer esas mismas operaciones (o al menos hacerlas sin apalancarse)


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Por otro lado decirle Mr. Brightside, que siendo 5.000 euros un buen dinero, hay que mantener la perspectiva... ¿Cuánta gente que se divorcia y pierde la casa mataría por perder sólo 5.000 euros? ¿Cuántos montan un bar, un pub, un negocio tipo papelería, clínica estética o dental, pastelería, agencia de viajes... y fracasan perdiendo mucho más? ¿Cuánta gente tiene un siniestro total con el coche? ¿Cuánta gente se queda sin empleo mensualmente?

Así podría estar horas enumerando. Todos ellos darían su dedo meñique por poder pasar página con sólo 5.000 euros. Si usted trabaja, sólo debe pensar que en lugar de contratarle le tuvieron 3 ó 4 meses de becario a prueba. ¿Se hubiera querido morir por eso?


----------



## Yo2k1 (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside y aunque se que el "mal ajeno" no consuela, pero imagina no se, un golpe en el coche que ya solo de chapa a muchos hoy se les habra ido unos miles de euros, o cualquier otra cosa.
No me voy a poner a hablar como ya te han comentado, de que hay cosas mas importantes, mira los enfermos, gente desahucida, gente que hoy no cenara.
Por lo menos, has podido perder eso, que es importante, otros no tienen nada que perder.
Se que no es consuelo, pero es que no se que puedo decirte.
Unas cervezas, la jornada de futbol, unas risas por aqui y mañana, te aseguro que vuelve a salir el sol. Esto no se acaba hoy
Un chistecito alguien?


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

El SP tiene un triángulo de posible continuación de corrección en el chart de 15 minutos. Es muy claro por lo que hay que estar atengo a la fuga por donde se genere.


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El SP tiene un triángulo de posible continuación de corrección en el chart de 15 minutos. Es muy claro por lo que hay que estar atengo a la fuga por donde se genere.



justo ahí ando... mirando si será en esta o en la siguiente vela...


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> justo ahí ando... mirando si será en esta o en la siguiente vela...



La plata también está para abrir un corto con poco riesgo al estar en resistencia clara lo que permite ajustar el stop.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Coches por todas partes. Esto me recuerda los infaustos momentos del yate...En fin.

Aquí se va a imponer la norma de la gente que opere con real. ::

Es como poner la cabeza en la guillotina para que cuando caiga te des cuenta que sea de goma; uno ya lo sabía (se lo dijo el verdugo) y al otro la pararon a tiempo ( o no). Parecen iguales pero no, la diferencia es la adrenalina, litros de sudor derramados y un kilo menos por la tapa de atrás que seguro uno de ellos va a tener. . El otro no.

No es lo mismo.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Ahora el paper no vale de nada claro , y opero metiendo 4 trillones de acciones sí, jajaja están todos suponiendo el peor ambiente para paper, solo porque haya dado pistas de que piramidé en más de una ocasión algo meramente por probar. Y repito mejor probar en paper estas locuras que no en real como parece que habeis hecho muchos, las cagadas gordas las dejo para el paper, en real la única cagada que haré será no acertar tendencia o no entrar donde se debe y que salte el stop.

Eso cuando me toque intradiar u operaciones semanales, que ya digo mi objetivo es ALL-IN en blue chips cuando se vuelva a -8000.

Si no se llega pues voy entrenando y cuando vea una oportunidad me meteré muy cautelosamente, no espero hacerme rico con la bolsa pero tengo claro que no voy a perder la camisa tampoco como parece que es tradición y _debe hacerse_.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Oct 2011)

Que no, que no es que no valga, pero que una cosa es aprender la teoría y otra es subirse a la moto y meterse en la Castellana.



Yo2k1 dijo:


> Un chistecito *alguien*?



El del minuto 2:50 es el que más me gusta de Eugenio, inmenso 

[YOUTUBE]ixYbeUDuQ_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La plata también está para abrir un corto con poco riesgo al estar en resistencia clara lo que permite ajustar el stop.



La plata me ha dado alguna colleja importante... porque no la sigo demasiado, y como no la sigo demasiado corro el riesgo de que me dé alguna colleja importante... pero es cierto que esta(ba) aprovechable.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

El simil de la moto no es nada acertado, yo uso lo mismo que voy usar, lo único que va a cambiar es que ahora uso numeritos sin valor y después lo tendrán.


----------



## atman (25 Oct 2011)

j-z, no le demos más vueltas. Sólo acuérdese de lo que le dicen. Y ya nos contará cuando decida dar el salto...


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Estoy deseando que Mulder haga su post para ver que andan tramando los leoncios.


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

Yo solo juego con perras de verdad, pero pocas.. mira hoy he ganado 2,5 euros limpios XD, sin apalacamiento por supuesto y solo opero en un valor, aunque ya tengo uno inverso al mio de siempre que es el que mejor se comporta cuando el mio se hunde. Por cierto, nunca juego en corto por que no se. Y mañana probablemente aprendere a usar los Stops dinamicos.. pero nada de dinero ficticio.

Hoy para entrar en IBE a 5,17 he sudao tinta china por que la pagina del broker me petaba todo el rato al hacer la puja.. y no veas como se sufre cuando ves que el valor va cambiando de valor continuamente y tu orden no entra.

Bueno y lo de sacar las perras... puff, eso es mas chungo todavia, sobre todo si los stops no los controlas, yo aun no los domino y hasta hace poco no los usaba, por ejemplo.

El cabron del valor titubea mas de una hora en 5,278 ... pero sin perforar tu meta de 5.3.. ¿que haces? te descompones viendo el indice... porque si le cascas el stop en 5,30 te vas a almorzar y cuando vuelves esta en 5.06... te mueres XDD, bueno y si al dia siguiente baja a 4,6 no te digo na jaja.

Este agosto nos a traumatizado a algunos XD


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Sigo en lo mismo yo aprendo así, hay mucha gente dentro que sabe infinitamente más que yo pero sé que hay muchisima gente dentro que sabe bastante menos de lo que yo ya sé ahora y cada día sé un poco más. 

Ellos entran así y palman yo simplemente paso de entrar como han hecho toda esa gente para evitarme esas pérdidas gaceleras iniciales que parece considerais que curten y forman, en cambio aprender a evitarlas con paper parece que es malo :: cuando lo único que curten es la cartera, porque siguiendo una buena operativa y poniendo un SL del 2, 3, 4, 5% lo único que vas a perder es eso por operación claro que se puede coger una mala racha de 10 y ya ser el 50% de pérdidas pero para eso dedicate a otra cosa. 

Pero es que encima y además no voy a tradear intradía o a muy corto plazo me queda muchisimo para eso, yo entraré en breve pero a largo a -8000 o precios buenos que yo sé y vosotros no


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El simil de la moto no es nada acertado, yo uso lo mismo que voy usar, lo único que va a cambiar es que ahora uso numeritos sin valor y después lo tendrán.









+







=









El papel lo soporta todo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El simil de la moto no es nada acertado, yo uso lo mismo que voy usar, lo único que va a cambiar es que ahora uso numeritos sin valor y después lo tendrán.



Tssk... Recibido Iceman. Suerte. Corto y cierro. Tssk...


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:no:







=







:bla:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










=


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> :no:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esa no soy yo??


----------



## Burgues (25 Oct 2011)

No, no lo he visto.....que ha pasao


----------



## Superávit de incógnito (25 Oct 2011)

Hola a todos. Es una tarde un poco agitada como para presentaciones, pero bueno, allá voy.

Hace años que descubrí este foro y, aunque no lo frecuentaba demasiado, puede decirse que soy lo que se denomina 'burbujista'.

El caso es que en los últimos tiempos se escuchan muchas cosas sobre la crisis financiera, añadido a que soy curioso por naturaleza, ha despertado mi interés por la economía, la cual creo que es lo suficientemente importante en nuestras vidas como para que todo el mundo tenga que tener al menos unas nociones básicas, cosa que por desgracia no es así. Y como en este foro hay multitud de noticias y discusiones de índole económica, la verdad es que lo visito con asiduidad desde hace un tiempo.

Y así es como descubrí este hilo, que al principio no me interesaba demasiado, pero poco a poco me ha ido picando la curiosidad también sobre los mercados de valores y actualmente es el hilo que más visito y el que me resulta más interesante. Supongo que los gráficos de *Claca* tienen mucho que ver, sin desmerecer el resto de aportes, por supuesto.

Y a tal punto ha llegado mi interés, que me he leído un par de libros de trading, y ahora estoy estudiando en mis ratos libres el 'Análisis técnico de los mercados financieros' de Murphy. De momento, mi única intención es aprender, ya que ahora mismo no me puedo considerar ni gacela siquiera, además de que la bolsa es algo que impone respeto, puesto que los errores y las lecciones se pagan caros. Pero a medio plazo, cuando tenga una cierta base, no descarto bajar al ruedo con todos ustedes, aunque días como el de la semana pasada donde en cuestión de 2 horas se fue todo al guano hace que me entren unas dudas más que razonables.

No escribiré mucho, porque desgraciadamente poco tengo que aportar, pero les leeré y aprenderé de ustedes (bueno, aprender ya veremos si lo consigo, pero lo que es seguro es que lo intentaré).

No quisiera despedirme sin antes mostrar mi apoyo a *Mr. Brightside*. Consejos técnicos no puedo darle, pero si me permite, sí que le recomiendo que intente desconectar durante unos días/semanas antes de volver a invertir, en estos momentos su estado anímico puede llevarle a realizar malos movimientos. Como ya le han dicho antes, quede con sus amigos, tome una cerveza con ellos, pase un buen rato. En definitiva, disfrute de los pequeños (y no tan pequeños) placeres de la vida. Ésta sigue y no me cabe duda de que será capaz de levantarse.

Un saludo a todos y encantado de conocerles y de leerles.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El simil de la moto no es nada acertado, yo uso lo mismo que voy usar, lo único que va a cambiar es que ahora uso numeritos sin valor y después lo tendrán.



Por desgracia, no ha entendido Ud. nada. Y mire que hay foreros que le han inundado a advertencias, algunas más discretas, otras menos.

Intentaré una aproximación más directa.

Dígame, ¿cree que un 96% de los traders son gilipollas?

Se lo pregunto, porque ese es el procentaje (4%) estimado de los traders que son capaces de hacer dinero de forma recurrente. El resto, como ya habrá deducido, sencillamente palman pasta y eventualmente desaparecen de la escena pasado un tiempo.

Si fuera tan sencillo como Ud. dice, "erradicar las cagadas usando papertrading para después no cometerlas con dinero real" [sic], ¿no cree que algo más de un 4% de los traders podrían seguir esa aproximación?

La verdad de la situación es muy distinta del escenario que Ud. _cree _como cierto.

La verdad es que el trading tiene un componente fortísimo de psicología y disciplina monetaria, que jamás en la vida va Ud. a conocer _(let alone_ dominar) si no tiene conciencia real de estar perdiendo algo que le haga daño (dinero, para este caso).

La verdad es que yo llevo más de 5000 horas invertidas en desarrollar mi propia tecnología, unos cuatro años de experiencia en los mercados bajo fuego (dinero) real, más de 25.000 líneas de código en mi ATS, y aún y con todo, cada vez que pulso el botón de ejecutar una segmentación (iniciar una secuencia de A/D y entrar a mercado) todavía siento cómo me sube un cosquilleo por el estómago. Yo lo llamo "estar acojonado".

La verdad es que está Ud. denostando consejos de foreros que llevan años jugándose los cuartos, mientras que Ud. todavía no ha puesto un sólo euro de su bolsillo encima de la mesa. No conoce el riesgo, no conoce la ansiedad del reversal, no conoce el daño infligido, no conoce su resistencia psicológica ante la adversidad, no se ha puesto a prueba frente al mercado.... nada.

Llegados a este punto, como decía otro forero más arriba, sólo resta que entre Ud. a mercado y se convenza por Ud. mismo, ya que obviamente no escuchará a nadie.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 Oct 2011)

Fuera de GAS, en liquidez. Bueno aparte de las SAN que me acompañarán hasta el fin de mis días y legaré a mis hijos.


----------



## darwinn (25 Oct 2011)

En mi caso me he quedado abierto con TEF para mañana a 15,08. 

Además no descarto esas OHL que como he dicho llevo siguiendo bastante tiempo y Claca ha confirmado como buena entrada


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera de GAS, en liquidez. Bueno aparte de las SAN que me acompañarán hasta el fin de mis días y legaré a mis hijos.




Yo tenia unas IBE a 6 y pico y unas mafre a 2,9 ... Fundi las mafre a 3,3 cuando estaban subiendo sin parar pa comprar el doble de IBE a 4,7.. baje el precio medio de las IBE a 5,28 y vendi todo a 5.32 o asi.... me quedé casi en tablas.. pero liquido al 100%. MIra a ver si pillas un buen guano con SAN y bajas tu precio medio.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside, a mi en mis comienzos me pasó una cosa parecida, y de una cuantía semejante, y tod@s (o casi) los que pasan por el hilo, te podrían contar su anécdota particular. Lo importante es sacar conclusiones.

Yo de su operativa saco muchos errores (como en su momento vi en mis caga*as):

-El primero es la indecisión: Pregúntese porqué entro en ese valor y porqué a ese precio. Donde quería salirse, que cantidad asumía como error, porqué no ejecutó a pérdidas (cobardía, complejo, cabezonería, etc...)
-El segundo ha sido el apalancamiento: No puede ser que diga "estoy arruinado" en una semana de juego. Eso es de suicidas.
-El tercero ha sido volver a entrar hoy en el mismo valor y en dirección contraria. Pero qué análisis había hecho!

Esto no es un juego. Puede que para usted sí, pero la gente que gana pasta aquí es porque es muy buena. El 90% de la gente que opera en bolsa, suele perder dinero.

Yo no opero desde marzo, entro aquí por el ambiente, y por mantenerme "a tono", viendo alguna gráfica para cuando vuelva, así que MTS no la sigo normalmente, pero vamos a ver su gráfico:







El día 23/09 hace un mínimo con unos volumenes enormes. La acción sube hasta el 4/10 que hace otro mínimo. MÍNIMOS CRECIENTES. Unes mínimos y largo hasta que rompa esa tendencial alcista. Encima pasan los días y ves que entra volumen y que el Konkorde marca compra de manos fuertes, stop loss por debajo de esa tendencial cada día que pasa y a esperar que salte.
Hoy ha bajado, pero en el corto plazo sigue alcista mientras no pierda esa tendencial. Si te interesa el tema, mírate Ondas de Elliot, porque el arranque desde mínimos es muy típico de 5 ondas y parece que estamos en quinta.

Por lo demás ánimos, no suelo estar muy atento al foro, pero si alguna vez necesitas algo, me mandas un mp.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por desgracia, no ha entendido Ud. nada. Y mire que hay foreros que le han inundado a advertencias, algunas más discretas, otras menos.
> 
> Intentaré una aproximación más directa.
> 
> ...



Lo que más admiro de los que hacéis trading no es es el conocimiento, es la capacidad psicológica de autocontrol.

Una cosa es comprar unas acciones a un precio majo, meter un stop y a ver que pasa y otra cosa es lo vuestro.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Por desgracia, no ha entendido Ud. nada. Y mire que hay foreros que le han inundado a advertencias, algunas más discretas, otras menos.
> 
> Intentaré una aproximación más directa.
> 
> ...



Vaya si he entendido de hecho mi formación para entrar al mundillo tiene varios pilares y uno de ellos es este post.

Para acciones con mi método estoy preparado (y preparado quiere decir como gacela promedio) al 99%, solo falta que llegue a precio de compra.

Para intradía debo estar al 10%

Para índices y CFDS debo estar al 5%

Para FOREX y materias primas al 1%

Ya he dicho varias veces que no voy a ir intradia ni tradear a corto plazo de primeras, así que es tontería que critiquen mi paper formativo, yo sé que me es *muy *útil, y sé que no es lo mismo que real pero también *sé que es mejor que entrar sin ser siquiera gacela y perder la camisa* que es la forma que ustedes están dando a entender como mejor para aprender ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Para acciones con mi método estoy preparado (y preparado quiere decir como gacela promedio) al 99%, solo falta que llegue a precio de compra
> (...)
> *sé que es mejore que entrar sin ser siquiera gacela y perder la camisa* que es la forma que ustedes están dando a entender como mejor para aprender ::



Que no hombre, después de leer estos dos párrafos tengo claro que no entiendes que lo que pretendemos decirte no es que te lances sin saber, sino que, por mucha preparación que tengas (y ojo, nunca es suficiente) la operativa real es diferente porque hay cosas que no puedes experimentar en PT, *así que no te confies* (va por lo del 99%) *porque te faltan datos.*

Dos frases que seguro conoces pero que no está de más tener presentes:

Hay cosas que para saberlas bien no basta con haberlas aprendido.

Ningún plan de batalla resiste el primer contacto con el enemigo.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Claro que es mejor aprender que no saber nada, pero lo que no es aconsejable es criticar al delantero de tu equipo por fallar un penalti, esgrimiendo que tú en el parque, sin portero ni 60.000 espectadores, siempre la metes por la escuadra.

Tú dices que dominas al 99% tu operativa. Yo te digo que quizá el día que entres hable un político y baje tu acción un 4%. Entonces dirás: "Joder, de primeras y ya en el punto mental de venta", decidirás aguantar un poco porque perder 2.000 euros el primer día te hará sentir un tonto si ejecutas la venta. "Hasta que no vendes no pierdes, dice Hódar"... Y al día siguiente gap a baja, y otro 1.5%. 

Cuando te armas de valor y dices: "Estaba seguro de mi operativa al 99% y he de vender" empezará a subir todo.... "coño, ¡menos mal que no he vendido!". Bajará un poco en la subasta, dejándolo en el punto en el que ibas a ejecutar, pero como has tenido el subidón de verlo subir, y subir... no quieres renunciar a ello. 

El día siguiente baja todo el Ibex, y tu valor es de los que menos baja. "Entonces cuando suba el Ibex, será de los primeros en despegar..." te dirás. Pero vaya por Dios que el Ibex sube y tu valor permanece plano. "¿Qué coño pasa?". Claca te pone un gráfico que hasta Stevie Wonder vería que aconseja vender, pero eso NO es lo que buscas. Te pasas la tarde en google buscando análisis técnicos de tu valor. Los primeros 16 los descartas porque ellos no han reparado en algo que tú sí, pero.... eureka!! Por fin un trader kazajo recomienda "comprar". "Coño, este tío es bueno. Por fin uno. Si en vez de kazajo fuera americano o inglés sería el jefe de analistas del WSJ". 

Pero, obviamente el kazajo iba hasta arriba de cazalla... y cuando por fin asumes que hasta aquí hemos llegado, entras en el broker, seleccionas "vender a mercado" porque quieres acabar con la agonía cuanto antes, respiras hondo pensando que ya no verás "X acciones valoradas en Y pero con posibilidad de volver a X" sino -5.000 en la cuenta.... y das a aceptar. Te han arrancado la muela, duele, pero en el fondo te sientes más ligero y libre.

"El fallo no ha sido la operativa, sino la falta de capital. En el papertrading hubiera doblado y con el pullback salido aún con beneficios". Aún te quedarán 3 ó 4 operaciones antes de descubrir la verdadera lección: *con dinero ficticio e ilimitado, TODAS las estrategias son buenas.*


----------



## Abner (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Vaya si he entendido de hecho mi formación para entrar al mundillo tiene varios pilares y uno de ellos es este post.
> 
> Para acciones con mi método estoy preparado (y preparado quiere decir como gacela promedio) al 99%, solo falta que llegue a precio de compra.
> 
> ...



Aunque yo estoy alejado ahora mismo de todo esto, me gustaría contestarle. Amigo, no se pretende que entre con dinero real. Lo que se le está diciendo, es que el papertrading que está haciendo, no le está sacando lecciones valiosas para ponerse luego en mercado. Debe ponerse en la situación de qué haría si estuviera palmando 1500 leuros, sí se atrevería a doblar la apuesta como hace ahora, esperando el giro. Cuando esté jugando dinero de verdad, lo único que hará será cagarse de miedo, porque no sabe cuánto puede seguir la tendencia en su contra. Lo que usted hace puede servirle de casualidad si hay un lateral, pero como los leoncios reventasen el lateral, le sacan del mercado por margin call, y adiós todos sus ahorros. Por eso lo que le están diciendo es que sea honesto consigo mismo. La gente que tradea, se marca la posición de entrada, y normalmente, si se equivocan y el mercado no hace lo que estaba previsto, se salen rápidamente y reconocen pérdidas para no palmar más que unos pocos leuros. 

Haga caso y aprenda de la gente de por aquí, que saben mucho y dan consejos gratis.


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> pero.... eureka!! *Por fin un trader kazajo *recomienda "comprar". "Coño, este tío es bueno. Por fin uno.
> 
> [.....]
> 
> Pero, obviamente *el kazajo iba hasta arriba de cazalla*...




Piedad, que me duele ya de descojonarme, pare por favor :XX::XX:



ghkghk dijo:


> *con dinero ficticio e ilimitado, TODAS las estrategias son buenas.*



Cum laude, caballero. :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Una de las frase "horroríficas" del hilo

"Mis Gamesas a menos no van a ir. Piramido y compro más"


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Señores lean bien, mi operativa, esa en la que estoy al 99% preparado (como gacela) es a LARGO PLAZO. Y en esta operativa confío plenamente por eso espero ya desde hace más de un mes con la pasta sin tocar en el brokel  al momento idóneo.

Nada de trading para el que ya digo estoy al 10% (como gacela) y gracias. Y para el que me formo con paper que considero muy útil, vamos he leído ya varias gaceladas por aquí por no aplicar SL, eso lo aprendí yo con PT, si te metes directamente a real vas a hacer cagadas sí o sí igual que en PT, la diferencia es que mermarán tu cash y en PT mermarán unos numeritos y habrás aprendido lo mismo.

Con dinero fictio para nada todo es bueno de hecho se aprende de los errores que seguro cometerías en real evitandote su mayor pega: perder dinero.

Aquí hay varias pruebas y por no poner algo tan simple como un SL, yo me comí en PT -10.000 por dejar 2 posiciones abiertas en índices, me las comí y aprendí otro que fuera a real se las comió y palmó pasta, qué es mejor?


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Abner dijo:


> Aunque yo estoy alejado ahora mismo de todo esto, me gustaría contestarle. Amigo, no se pretende que entre con dinero real. Lo que se le está diciendo, es que el papertrading que está haciendo, no le está sacando lecciones valiosas para ponerse luego en mercado. Debe ponerse en la situación de qué haría si estuviera palmando 1500 leuros, sí se atrevería a doblar la apuesta como hace ahora, esperando el giro. Cuando esté jugando dinero de verdad, lo único que hará será cagarse de miedo, porque no sabe cuánto puede seguir la tendencia en su contra. Lo que usted hace puede servirle de casualidad si hay un lateral, pero como los leoncios reventasen el lateral, le sacan del mercado por margin call, y adiós todos sus ahorros. Por eso lo que le están diciendo es que sea honesto consigo mismo. La gente que tradea, se marca la posición de entrada, y normalmente, si se equivocan y el mercado no hace lo que estaba previsto, se salen rápidamente y reconocen pérdidas para no palmar más que unos pocos leuros.
> 
> Haga caso y aprenda de la gente de por aquí, que saben mucho y dan consejos gratis.



Parece que la cosa que les impide ver que *no voy a intradiar en un plazo de 6 meses mínimo* y obviar que *mi objetivo primario es ir a largo*, es mi piramidación, exitosa en algunos valores, que con Sacyr sigo palmando. Y me guio simplemente por sentimiento osezno macro.

Piramidé meramente por probar, es algo que jamás haré en real como mucho si acaso promediar a la baja en un blue chip a muy largo plazo (años). Vamos que en operativa intradía no tiene sentido.

Prefiero cometer estos errores *básicos *en PT y aprender de ellos porque aunque insistan en que no, se aprende, es que es de libro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Acabaramos, su estrategia es que a largo plazo la bolsa sube.

Entonces si, ahora ya podemos afirmar con rotundidad que va a perder Ud. dinero.


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Parece que la cosa que les impide ver que *no voy a intradiar en un plazo de 6 meses mínimo* y obviar que *mi objetivo primario es ir a largo*, es mi piramidación, exitosa en algunos valores, que con Sacyr sigo palmando. Y me guio simplemente por sentimiento osezno macro.
> 
> Piramidé meramente por probar, es algo que jamás haré en real como mucho si acaso promediar a la baja en un blue chip a muy largo plazo (años). Vamos que en operativa intradía no tiene sentido.
> 
> Prefiero cometer estos errores *básicos *en PT y aprender de ellos porque aunque insistan en que no, se aprende, es que es de libro.




Hamijo, no le de más vueltas. Siga aprendiendo y cuando lleve seis meses operando con balas de las que hacen agujero, nos cuenta si no le importa. Espero que le vaya bien ...

Yo ya conté hace tiempo mi primera experiencia en scalping con el Dow y como me iba a hacer rico porque todos los días ganaba más de 4000 pavos. Luego me los llevaron por la tremenda autoconfianza que me generé.

Un consejo, todos y digo todos, hemos piramidado alguna vez (sobre todo cuando comenzamos) y todos y digo todos hemos conseguido salir airosos. Es como lo de que a largo siempre se gana. El problema es que con 1 de 20 que te cazen, te habrán hecho un boquete de la leche. Luego por orgullo doblas en la dirección contraria y tal y tal. El resto ya lo sabe a través de los posteos que han sucedido hoy en el hilo.

P.D: Le aseguro que si llegara a pensar que hay un enano en su broker que se dedica a falsearle los datos de la pantalla, que le barre los stops en la figura exacta en la que están y luego se dá la vuelta .... no es cierto, ese puto enano no existe. Es un mecanismo de autodefensa del orgullo.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2011)

Dejad al forero ::

Todos sabemos que se aprende a base de perder pasta. Al fin y al cabo todos hemos pasado por ahí.

Sólo se aprende cuando duele de verdad. En este mundo las clases master son las que cuestan dinero.


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Ok, entiendo que era mejor tener -24000€ en mi cuenta real y aprender a base de ostias reales, oye saber sabría lo mismo que ahora pero mi cara no sería la misma ::


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Dejad al forero ::



[Mode Bryan's Life ON]

Eso, eso !!.... libegad al fogego !!!

[Mode Bryan's Life OFF]

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> [Mode Bryan's Life ON]
> 
> Eso, eso !!.... libegad al fogego !!!
> 
> ...



Si es que sólo se aprende a base de hostias ::


----------



## J-Z (25 Oct 2011)

Demasiado protagonismo para una gacela que encima no pierde pasta real (pasta que dejais de ganar gente más experimentada como vosotros) :XX:

Lo entiendo quereis gacelas tiernas que vayan directas al matadero pero yo es que me junto con las crias de gacela y con las gacelas heridas, así cuando atacan los leones yo escapo ileso dejandoos un banquete en mis compis que van en real sabiendo tanto como yo :XX:

Lo del sp500 es cena con velitas para dos :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> =



Se recupera el peon de toda la vida. ¿Juegas a esto?


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Demasiado protagonismo para una gacela que encima no pierde pasta real (pasta que dejais de ganar gente más experimentada como vosotros) :XX:
> 
> Lo entiendo quereis gacelas tiernas que vayan directas al matadero pero yo es que me junto con las crias de gacela y con las gacelas heridas, así cuando atacan los leones yo escapo ileso dejandoos un banquete en mis compis que van en real sabiendo tanto como yo :XX:
> 
> Lo del sp500 es cena con velitas para dos :XX:



Es usted un crack ... pero no crea que su potencial pérdida iba a saciar el hambre de la bestia.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ok, entiendo que era mejor tener -24000€ en mi cuenta real y aprender a base de ostias reales, oye saber sabría lo mismo que ahora pero mi cara no sería la misma ::



Y dale... nadie dice eso. Lo que decimos es que no puedes decir que estás preparado para una operativa, que si conoces tu estrategia al 99%, que si vas a aguantar con nervios de plomo los desplomes de tu blue chip... porque no es así. Y mucho menos burlarte de los que han perdido con anterioridad. Porque esto es un blue chip (BBVA):







Y seguro que en su momento cuando bajó de 14 a 11 hubo quien se creyó capaz de entrar y aguantar, o de 11 a 8.5e... Todos estaban más que capacitados. Me gustaría conocer sus historias.


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

Bueno, vamos al lío tras el pasabolas de post último.

El SP deja una bonita envolvente bajista y pone un interesante "question mark" para mañana. Mi opinión es que no tengo ni puta idea de lo que va a hacer pero considero que el tirón ya lo tuvo y debería corregir al subida ininterrumpida desde 1080. Los 1200 son target.

Ante la sensibilidad existente por lo que dicen y dejan de decir los perroflautas ,,,, podría haber un tirón en dirección contraria para enganchar. Me dá que mucho no van a decir y se dejarán deberes a futuro.

Por cierto, me quedo abierto en corto en la plata con entrada en 3328 y SL +40 pipos (2 grandes). El stop lo tengo dinámico. Esto es fuego real, caguen que en la tirolina gratis me salía siempre a ganar. Veremos.:bla:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Se recupera el peon de toda la vida. ¿Juegas a esto?



Qué grande es este hilo, después de poner fotos de coches de más de 100K€ toda la mañana, dar ánimos a un forero que hoy lo ha pasado mal en el parqué con dos reversals el mismo dia y en direcciones contrarias, y "picar" a otro para que se lance al ruedo, vamos a acabar hablando de ajedrez... ::

PD: Con no invitar a j-z al encuentro super-secreto de HVEI35? donde Nico nos cuente los últimos avances roba-manzanitas y nos enseñe la foto del coche de bertok, solucionado... )


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Se recupera el peon de toda la vida. ¿Juegas a esto?




Me encanta. Y ahora que estoy aficionándome a la sana costumbre de ir a trabajar en metro, juego una partida rápida de 20 minutos todas las mañanas contra el puñetero Chess Free de Android. Lo malo es cuando no acabo, que el paseo al trabajo sigo jugando y un día me voy a quedar estéril con una farola, o seré atropellado cruzando en rojo.

La imagen es el ejemplo perfecto que buscaba cuando el forero me ha puesto que -19.000 en TRE=jaque mate. Para mí ha sido un simple peón que me ha situado en una posición ventajosa.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué grande es este hilo, después de poner fotos de coches de más de 100K€ toda la mañana, dar ánimos a un forero que hoy lo ha pasado mal en el parqué con dos reversals el mismo dia y en direcciones contrarias, y "picar" a otro para que se lance al ruedo, vamos a acabar hablando de ajedrez... ::
> 
> PD: Con no invitar a j-z al encuentro super-secreto de HVEI35? donde Nico nos cuente los últimos avances roba-manzanitas y nos enseñe la foto del coche de bertok, solucionado... )



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Si hay encuentro, avisadme.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:
> 
> Si hay encuentro, avisadme.



¿Además del de este finde?


----------



## patilltoes (25 Oct 2011)

Ya me imaginaba que iba por ahi.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Además del de este finde?



Primeras noticias, coño.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ya me imaginaba que iba por ahi.




Esperaremos jugando al ajedrez mientras esperamos que nos atiendan en Hacienda por lo dividendos alemanes


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Primeras noticias, coño.



Hemos quedado el kazajo y yo. Si gustas... :XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Me ha llamado mi amiguete, el que trabaja en un chiringuito de estos de bolsa.

No le funciona la calefacción y se va a acercar a por un par de radiadores no sea que mañana en vez de hijos aparezcan dos cubitos de hielo.

Le hago alguna pregunta/apreciación de parte de vuesas mercedes?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Ese encuentro se le notificara como se les notificaba a los espias ingleses del siglo XX. 

Porque su coche es famoso?

El sp cogiendo carrerilla al final, y el vix subiendo. El Sr.Caos ande andara?


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me ha llamado mi amiguete, el que trabaja en un chiringuito de estos de bolsa.
> 
> No le funciona la calefacción y se va a acercar a por un par de radiadores no sea que mañana en vez de hijos aparezcan dos cubitos de hielo.
> 
> Le hago alguna pregunta/apreciación de parte de vuesas mercedes?




Que por qué se monta esas películas para ir a tu casa. Podría acercarse a pedir sal y al menos no sale cargado...

Edito: Perdón, no había visto lo de los hijos. Pregúntale por Astrazeneca please!


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me ha llamado mi amiguete, el que trabaja en un chiringuito de estos de bolsa.
> 
> No le funciona la calefacción y se va a acercar a por un par de radiadores no sea que mañana en vez de hijos aparezcan dos cubitos de hielo.
> 
> Le hago alguna pregunta/apreciación de parte de vuesas mercedes?




Pregunte, pregúntele lo siguiente:

Que dice el Pollastre, que de quién diablos son +15000 Daxies acumulados en la franja de los 5K9 en los últimos, aproximadamente, diez días. Que quién es el dueño de la tecnología de segmentación que usan, que quiero felicitarle. Que son difíciles de detectar, y que me han proporcionado un gran placer técnico estas dos semanas


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ese encuentro se le notificara como se les notificaba a los espias ingleses del siglo XX.
> 
> *Porque su coche es famoso?*
> 
> El sp cogiendo carrerilla, y el vix subiendo. El Sr.Caos ande andara?



No sé, el Sr Nico tiene contratados a unos chavales jodiendome la pintura del buga ::

La verdad es que el coche lo uso muy poco.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y dale... nadie dice eso. Lo que decimos es que no puedes decir que estás preparado para una operativa, que si conoces tu estrategia al 99%, que si vas a aguantar con nervios de plomo los desplomes de tu blue chip... porque no es así. Y mucho menos burlarte de los que han perdido con anterioridad. Porque esto es un blue chip (BBVA):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno....
En la mayoria de los casos no hay historias sino ampliaciones de capital,por ejemplo sobre el 11/2010 la accion paso de 8,5 a 6,75 por la ampliacion de un 20 % de capital.
Es costumbre del SAN y del BBVA hacer escandalosas ampliaciones de capital
por lo que si descuentas esa variable el grafico perderia todo su explendor

De nada
o


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hemos quedado el kazajo y yo. Si gustas... :XX:



Que hay cata de gin-tonics, ¿dónde?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me encanta. Y ahora que estoy aficionándome a la sana costumbre de ir a trabajar en metro, juego una partida rápida de 20 minutos todas las mañanas contra el puñetero Chess Free de Android. Lo malo es cuando no acabo, que el paseo al trabajo sigo jugando y un día me voy a quedar estéril con una farola, o seré atropellado cruzando en rojo.
> 
> La imagen es el ejemplo perfecto que buscaba cuando el forero me ha puesto que -19.000 en TRE=jaque mate. Para mí ha sido un simple peón que me ha situado en una posición ventajosa.



Hace mucho que no juego, pero me interesa esa app, ¿Chess Free? Voy a probar, gracias 8:


----------



## Fran200 (25 Oct 2011)

Los nuevos inversores serán bienvenidos...









We are waiting for you...

Y no se preocupen, que aquí solo pierden los que no tienen un sistema infalible y seguridad total en él.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Preguntele que coche se compraria? De eso va el hilo, no?

Y de vinos y de jamones y de gintonics y de................


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

Vaya sitio ha elegido el DAX para hacer máximo hoy... :rolleye:







Saludos...

PD: Sí, sí, la gráfica viene desde 1993...


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Oct 2011)

Como se os ha dado el día compañeros?

A mi otra vez me ha pillado otra vez el toro con telecirco, no para de meterme y no paro de palmar pasta con el, me he decidido a sacarle beneficio y al final me va a sacar hasta los ojos


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como se os ha dado el día compañeros?
> 
> A mi otra vez me ha pillado otra vez el toro con telecirco, no para de meterme y no paro de palmar pasta con el, me he decidido a sacarle beneficio y al final me va a sacar hasta los ojos



¿Ha probado Ud. a cambiarse el avatar? A Mr. Brightside le pasó lo mismo que Ud., decidió cambiarse de avatar, y entonces... _oh, wait_.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Que hay cata de gin-tonics, ¿dónde?



Por cierto, voy a aportar:







Valenciana, bien buena. El otro día me tome una con hielos de frutas del bosque y un par de rodajas de pepino. Sublime..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Como se os ha dado el día compañeros?
> 
> A mi otra vez me ha pillado otra vez el toro con telecirco, no para de meterme y no paro de palmar pasta con el, me he decidido a sacarle beneficio y al final me va a sacar hasta los ojos



Mírate la gráfica en diario y compárala con MTS. Hacen mínimo el 23/09, nuevo MÍNIMO CRECIENTE el 4/10, y nuevo MÍNIMO CRECIENTE el 20/10 y el 21/10. EXACTAMENTE igual que MTS. Tendencial ascendente, mientras no pierda esa línea, el valor es ALCISTA en el corto plazo...

Saludos...

Edito: Más o menos mañana pasaría por el 4.32€
Edito2: Sé que su programación es odiosa, pero el stocástico comienza a salir de sobreventa...


----------



## pollastre (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, voy a aportar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si le va el rollito frutero-bosquimano, pruebe esto: Brockman's + 1427, y por todo acompañamiento unos frutos del bosque ultracongelados (los tiene tanto en el CarreCuatro como en el Corte Francés). No use cítrico alguno, sólo los frutos dichosos (a los dos minutos en la copa estarán ya completamente "al dente"). Este gintonic es sorprendente.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Alcoa Inc.: NYSE:AA quotes & news - Google Finance

Haciendo aguas de nuevo.


----------



## Caos (25 Oct 2011)

Operar intradía no es más difícil (o más fácil) que operar a medio o largo plazo, es diferente. El problema es que mucha gente se confunde por el apalancamiento. Invito a quién sea a apalancarse a medio plazo y verá lo que es el riesgo de verdad  No es menos peligroso que hacer day trading.

En cierto modo creo que lo que le ha pasado a Mr.Brightside es que ha caído en la trampa del marketing de los brokers. Sin ánimo de hacer saña voy a explicar de qué va el tema porque creo que todos podemos (incluyendo él) aprender mucho de esto (y espero que no le desenime para seguir operando). Voy a explicar el proceso cual es:
- Los brokers te venden operar con derivados y productos apalancados como la panacea (vease operadores del FOREX que te permiten apalancarte 1:50 o hasta 1:200).
- El especulador novel ve esto como una excelente oportunidad para ganar dinero fácil y rápido, pegar el pelotazo.
- El especulador novel decide apalancarse usando estos productos convencido de su capacidad para adelantarse al mercado y sacar un buen beneficio ("y si me equivoco, ya dará la vuelta"). Si tiene la mala suerte de tener la suerte del principiante aprenderá la lección de forma más dura perdiendo más dinero más adelante, si tiene la buena suerte de equivocarse a la primera y reacciona a tiempo podrá limitar su pérdida para aprender la lección.

Hay que tener mucho cuidado con el apalancamiento (la mayoría de fondos que entran en quiebra es por culpa del apalancamiento, el caso más famoso LTCM no fue por modelos matemáticos o falta de previsión, sino por el riesgo de apalancamiento por el que acabaron quebrando; hasta los puñeteros bancos acaban quebrando por el apalancamiento claro, porque tienen ratios de 1:15 o 1:20). Cuando los brokers venden esto a los inversores retail sólo hay un motivo: que pierdan lo máximo posible a manos de los especuladores con más capital. El apalancamiento y los derivados aunque cueste creerlo inicialmente tienen la finalidad de reducir el riesgo, no aumentarlo. Te permiten tomar posiciones opuestas en diferentes valores o activos utilizando menos capital y te permiten realizar coberturas respecto a esos activos utilizando menos capital.

Los jugadores con más capital lo utilizan en su mayor parte así. Los creadores de mercado se benefician de estos productos como vendedores, no como compradores, porque la mayoría de posiciones acaban dando pérdidas (a veces sin embargo ocurren desastres que los acaban machacando, como p.ej cuando estallan burbujas e incluso hasta el apalancamiento que ellos tienen es demasiado alto respecto a sus activos). Hasta que uno no se sienta comodo operando sin apalancarse, y entienda bien como funcionan esos productos o el apalancamiento no debería hacerlo.

Así te evitas perder 5000 € cuando podrías haber perdido 500 €. Y no hay que tener ninguna prisa, que por volatilidad y falta de oportunidades para capturar grandes movimientos no va a ser ni ahora ni en los próximos años. El mercado abre todos los días.

P.D: Chinito pues por aquí ando, como ya sabe, dije que empezaría a construir posiciones cortas a partir de estos niveles y hasta donde llegásemos, ya están en algunos valores, pero esperaba más subida para meter más munición.

En cualquier caso una observación, como dije el Domingo: hay que estar muy al tanto del índice del dolar (los 76) y del eur/usd (los 1.4) como límite. De momento no nos hemos movido demasiado, pero como estemos construyendo una base aquí para realizar un rebote (a la baja en el euro al alza en el índice del dolar) el recorte puede ser épico (si no el comienzo de algo, pero ese algo yo lo espero de aquí unos meses, aún así hay comparaciones... peligrosas con el 2008 que nos sitúan más o menos en el comienzo de ese algo). Mientras eso no se mueva demasiado no me convencerán demasiado las correcciones (aunque no va a cambiar la estrategia igualmente); pero hay razones para pensar que por lo que no se está moviendo con mucho énfasis es porque sigue habiendo mucha liquidación y trasvase entre operadores en diferentes monedas (es decir, si los bancos franceses venden activos allende de los mares y repatrían aguantan la cotización del euro). Si este es el recorte que esperaba sobre los 1225 hacia abajo a lo mejor entramos en un nuevo canal durante unas semanas (como el gráfico que usted ha puesto atrás).

Ya pueden ir inventando noticias positivas y convencer porque no les quedan muchas semanas para impulsar al alza el mercado conforme empieza a acelerarse la cosa (y ya lo está haciendo: la actividad inmobiliaria en China está cayendo a la mitad y se espera una contracción fuerte), y la temporada de beneficios ya está tocando a su fin (el grueso al menos). Y esperemos que el mercado no esté descontando un QE3, porque si lo está haciendo y nos llevamos chasco (de momento lo más que ha habido son rumores de refinanciación de las MBS), veremos que pasa.


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ha probado Ud. a cambiarse el avatar? A Mr. Brightside le pasó lo mismo que Ud., decidió cambiarse de avatar, y entonces... _oh, wait_.



Este es el nuevo avatar, pero no veo que funcione


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Amzn hostíandose

Amazon.com, Inc.: NASDAQ:AMZN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## ponzi (25 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mr. Brightside, a mi en mis comienzos me pasó una cosa parecida, y de una cuantía semejante, y tod@s (o casi) los que pasan por el hilo, te podrían contar su anécdota particular. Lo importante es sacar conclusiones.
> 
> Yo de su operativa saco muchos errores (como en su momento vi en mis caga*as):
> 
> ...



Me ha gustado su análisis, no conocía el koncorde como indicador del prorealtime. Que regla usa para saber que la zona azul "los leones" están acumulando lo suficiente o distribuyendo lo suficiente para cerciorarte de que viene un movimiento importe??ademas del volumen tiene un limite temporal??

gracias de antemano


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

It's a jungle out there... Me uno al cambio de avatares, aunque volveré al antiguo que tan buena suerte me dio cuando lo cambié. Pero ya que estoy en completa liquidez, me permito tentar a la suerte.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Amzn hostíandose
> 
> Amazon.com, Inc.: NASDAQ:AMZN quotes & news - Google Finance



Los resultados del 3er trimestre han sido muy malos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (25 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Ha probado Ud. a cambiarse el avatar? A Mr. Brightside le pasó lo mismo que Ud., decidió cambiarse de avatar, y entonces... _oh, wait_.



Me río por no llorar.


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

Joder, a mi amigo le dieron la patada el viernes, él y otros cuatro.

Me ha dicho que aun no se lo ha dicho a la mujer (visillera máxima), que le pagarán como improcedente pero que están de deudas hasta arriba y que no sabe que hacer...que sólo de colegios le levantan 1400 leuros/mes...

Pufff que mal rollo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Los cortos en el sp en los niveles del 1250-1260 han dado buen resultado, yo he podido entrar con unos minis.

PD: Yo el cambio de avatar, se ha debido a imposiciones comerciales, no me machaquen.


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joder, a mi amigo le dieron la patada el viernes, él y otros cuatro.
> 
> Me ha dicho que aun no se lo ha dicho a la mujer (visillera máxima), que le pagarán como improcedente pero que están de deudas hasta arriba y que no sabe que hacer...que sólo de colegios le levantan 1400 leuros/mes...
> 
> Pufff que mal rollo.



Tendrá que bajar el nivel .....

Hay que adaptarse para sobrevivir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Oct 2011)

Las brokercillos gacelarios andan muy escasos de dineros, las comisiones de intermediacion bajan al bajar los clientes. Si era de estos, lo siento, que encuentre otra cosa rapido.

Si no es mucho preguntar trabajaba para alguna firma conocida? Mad, Bcn?


----------



## Silenciosa (25 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Tendrá que bajar el nivel .....
> 
> Hay que adaptarse para sobrevivir.



Es un calzonazos.

Todos los amigos le tenemos muchísimo caríño pero llevamos años viendo que se iba a fostiar.

Me da mucha pena..


----------



## faraico (25 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joder, a mi amigo le dieron la patada el viernes, él y otros cuatro.
> 
> Me ha dicho que aun no se lo ha dicho a la mujer (visillera máxima), que le pagarán como improcedente pero que están de deudas hasta arriba y que no sabe que hacer...que sólo de colegios le levantan 1400 leuros/mes...
> 
> Pufff que mal rollo.



1400 euros al mes en colegios??

Tienen 5 o 6 hijos???o

La gente está loca, y ese que se dedica al mundo de las finanzas, y en teoría sabe de qué va esto...pero no....:no:

Eres rico? No. 

Pues qué haces llevando a tus hijos a un colegio de ricos??::


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Oct 2011)

Le haré caso al Sr. Pollastre que de esto sabe mucho......... vamos a ver si el trebol me da suerte....

Bertok que tal el SP?

Por cierto, el libro que me recomendó me esta pareciendo muy interesante. Thank


----------



## Janus (25 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Le haré caso al Sr. Pollastre que de esto sabe mucho......... vamos a ver si el trebol me da suerte....



Tenga cuidado que cuando uno se lía con plantas .... Es mal negocio estar en bolsa medio fumado . Algunos aguantan petados de gin tonic ... pero fumados aún no hay ninguno que lo haya confesado. Aunque alguno si que tiene que estar fumado según lo que escribe y cuándo lo escribe :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las brokercillos gacelarios andan muy escasos de dineros, las comisiones de intermediacion bajan al bajar los clientes. Si era de estos, lo siento, que encuentre otra cosa rapido.
> 
> Si no es mucho preguntar trabajaba para alguna firma conocida? Mad, Bcn?




Ya comenté hace unas semanas que se iban a cargar la gallina de los huevos de oro con tanta volatilidad provocada por los mismos que luego lloraran porque no queda ni una gacela. Los amigos de mi padre a mi edad todos tenían dinero en bolsa. De los mios, sólo yo. 

Pero es normal, ha perdido tanto el componente económico para dejárselo a la especulación, al margen de resultados empresariales, que o estás prácticamente a diario mirando las cotizaciones... o mejor IPF y olvidarse.


----------



## univac (25 Oct 2011)

Hoy entre en el dax corto con un mini en 6144 y cuando he vuelto a mirar me habian saltado el stop con un velazo que llegaba a 6158 si no recuerdo mal...pero por lo que veo en algunos graficos de aqui no ha subido tanto...me la ha jugado igmarkets siendo creadores de mercado? Solo perdi 50 leuros pero me joderia pensar que fue asi y no por calcular mal el stop con los datos de pollastre...


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tenga cuidado que cuando uno se lía con plantas .... Es mal negocio estar en bolsa medio fumado . Algunos aguantan petados de gin tonic ... pero fumados aún no hay ninguno que lo haya confesado. Aunque alguno si que tiene que estar fumado según lo que escribe y cuándo lo escribe :XX:



No, no déjese Usted de Fumadas, es sin estar fumao y ya es mal negocio para mi, pues no quiero parte con una dosis de Marijuana en el cuerpo...... acabaria invirtiendo en bancos griegos en largo


----------



## bertok (25 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Le haré caso al Sr. Pollastre que de esto sabe mucho......... vamos a ver si el trebol me da suerte....
> 
> Bertok que tal el SP?
> 
> Por cierto, el libro que me recomendó me esta pareciendo muy interesante. Thank



No me gusta nada para largos. Los niveles actuales ya tienen mucho riesgo.

Está con un comportamiento raro pero no jugaría ni un leuro sin ver una corrección sana


----------



## sirpask (25 Oct 2011)

1500 euros en colegios...




... Lo peor de todo es que van a privatizar la escuela y no nos van a dejar enseñar en casa a los hijos...

Jodo como se aprende aki de bolsa jeje... BUaaaa acabo de ver como ha cerrado USA jeje, y yo dentro ... va a ser divertido el dia...no se quien a dicho antes que habia pillao 1000 de GAM a corto, pues yo voy igual a IBE a Largo... jeje a ver quien gana mañana XDD.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> 1500 euros en colegios...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Presente. A ver si ganamos los dos, que también puede ser!


----------



## MariscosRecio (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Presente. A ver si ganamos los dos, que también puede ser!



Todo es posible en el loco mundo del ibex, yo iba en corto en Telecirco y mira.....uno de los pocos que ha cerrado en verde, pero espero que mañana acabe en rojo pasión


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

¿alguien sabe algun enlace que de la bolsa en directo sin el desfase de los 15 minutos ?y que sea gratis claro esta


----------



## vyk (25 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe algun enlace que de la bolsa en directo sin el desfase de los 15 minutos ?y que sea gratis claro esta



El que utiliza el menda. Hay que registrarse, pero merece la pena. Sencillo y funcional.

Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Joder, a mi amigo le dieron la patada el viernes, él y otros cuatro.
> 
> Me ha dicho que aun no se lo ha dicho a la mujer (visillera máxima), que le pagarán como improcedente pero que están de deudas hasta arriba y que no sabe que hacer...que sólo de colegios le levantan 1400 leuros/mes...
> 
> Pufff que mal rollo.



Lo siento mucho

¿Le han hecho una de estas que comentan en este hilo?. Se están poniendo de moda...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-nueva-practica-empresarial-hispanistani.html


----------



## Estilicón (25 Oct 2011)

Que debate más bonito sobre operativa virtual y real.

Yo llevo ya unos cuantos años (bastantes) operando en real y también estoy participando en alguna competición con algunos foreros del subforo de inversiones en virtual como entretenimiento. Y es que no tiene nada que ver. En virtual voy este mes por el 50% de beneficios y permitiendome el 'lujo' de hacer chorradas como meterme en el forex a operar con el dolar-franco suizo sin tener ni puta idea. Y palmo un 15% y me escojono. En real en un mes extraordinario, fuera de lo normal,si saco un 10-15% al final me pongo a hacer cabriolas y a dar besos a todo el mundo.

Es que es muy fácil.Si entro en corto en Gamesa y palmo un 10% pues piramido y si sale mal, me rio, y si sale bien me creo un crack. Pero en real, entrar en gamesa en 3.68 como cuando dijo el forero que estaba para un corto, cuando venía lanzado en una vela acojonante y se acababa de comer 3 gandalfs de venta de 50000 acciones como si fueran galletas, pues te lleva a Gamesa a 3.75 y automáticamente a que un 10% de lo invertido ha volado en unos minutos. Y en esos momentos no te ries. El coco te empieza a dar ordenes y la cabeza empieza a dar ordenes contradictorias, sigo, vendo, ay dios que hago. Y puedes decidir algo en ese mar de dudas y a renglón seguido ves que la has cagado. También puedes poner un stop al 1%, claro, pero habría saltado y te habrías ido con un 4 o 5% abajo. Y luego a volver a entrar a ver si hay huevos. Porque ahora piramidar no sale gratis.

Por cierto, a mi que he sido de familia obrera y de escuela publica toda mi vida, leo que alguien se gasta 1400 euros en colegios y me entra un sarpullido.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Operar intradía no es más difícil (o más fácil) que operar a medio o largo plazo, es diferente. El problema es que mucha gente se confunde por el apalancamiento. Invito a quién sea a apalancarse a medio plazo y verá lo que es el riesgo de verdad  No es menos peligroso que hacer day trading.
> 
> En cierto modo creo que lo que le ha pasado a Mr.Brightside es que ha caído en la trampa del marketing de los brokers. Sin ánimo de hacer saña voy a explicar de qué va el tema porque creo que todos podemos (incluyendo él) aprender mucho de esto (y espero que no le desenime para seguir operando). Voy a explicar el proceso cual es:
> - Los brokers te venden operar con derivados y productos apalancados como la panacea (vease operadores del FOREX que te permiten apalancarte 1:50 o hasta 1:200).
> ...



No en todos los valores se encontraria una bajada de cotizacion,al contrario
existen muchos valores que se encontrarian con una gran alza,si el dolar pasase a 1,3 de golpe Arcelor pegaria un rebote de un 15% casi de golpe hacia arriba .Otros valores con mucho negocio fuera,Tecnicas(podria ser una)
tambien ,porque sus negocios extranjeros estan presupuestados en dolares y se incrementarian sensiblemente sus beneficios
La petroleras en cambio sufririan mucho


----------



## Nico (25 Oct 2011)

Saludos a los camaradas.

Realmente un hilo intenso y muchas página para poder ponerme al tanto. Se han deslizado muchas perlas valiosas en el día de hoy. Vale la pena el tiempo invertido en leer las páginas una por una.

Entre los varios temas que quería comentar voy a empezar por el que considero MAS IMPORTANTE de todos. El camarada *Janus* nos dice:



Janus dijo:


> P.D: Le aseguro que si llegara a pensar que hay un enano en su broker que se dedica a falsearle los datos de la pantalla, que le barre los stops en la figura exacta en la que están y luego se dá la vuelta .... *no es cierto, ese puto enano no existe*. Es un mecanismo de autodefensa del orgullo.



Mentira !!... Mentira !!

El enano existe y se encarga de embromarte cada stop cambiando la dirección luego de comerse tu orden. Esto está largamente comprobado, existen testigos, pruebas documentales y, hasta chistes de Claca (maravilloso chiste) acreditando este hecho.

Cuidado con el maldito enano de los stops !! 

===

Luego tenemos el "debate" del día... el paper trading del camarada *j-z*



j-z dijo:


> Ahora el paper no vale de nada claro ... Y repito mejor probar en paper estas locuras que no en real como parece que habeis hecho muchos, las cagadas gordas las dejo para el paper, en real la única cagada que haré será no acertar tendencia o no entrar donde se debe y que salte el stop.



Si bien por personalidad nunca pude usar el PT para el aprendizaje -como el camarada *ghkghk* si no tengo dinero "de verdad" en juego no me la tomo en serio- me parece que hemos (han) sido algo estrictos.

Para quien tiene la DISCIPLINA de usar el PT, leer este hilo, hacer pruebas, estudiar un poco creo que *SI ES UTIL*.

Pero, es util de un modo *MUY PARCIAL*. Quizás el comentario que se debió hacer es que es algo así como el equivalente de ver un video para aprender a manejar un auto y leer el manual.

Desde ya que va con más elementos el que vio el video y leyó el manual (frente al que ni sabe para que son "esos botoncitos") pero, hasta que no pones la llave en el arranque y sales no tienes NI IDEA de cómo ocurren las cosas realmente.

Así que, camarada *j-z*, hace muy bien en su práctica pero recuerde esto... apenas si es un video y una manual, sabrá más que el que se sube sin haber visto NADA pero, la verdadera práctica se hace con el vehículo en marcha.

No te confies con el PT. No te confies. Si tienes eso en cuenta es muy bueno que lo hagas.

===

Pero, el tema sin duda más sensible es con el camarada *Mr. Brightside* que finalmente se decidió por cortar las pérdidas pero, *con la SUERTE* (lee esto) de hacerlo en un momento en que la cotización se daba vuelta perdiendo DOS VECES.



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos, es de verdad...
> 
> Puff, estoy acabado. Me fastidia que la probabilidad se ponga en mi contra. Ahora Arcelor se pondrá bajista, y para todo el mundo será obvio que lo era...
> 
> Vaya golpe moral.



Por qué digo que ha sido una *ENORME SUERTE* ?

No porque sea bonito perder dinero de ese modo -es más bien humillante y afecta la autoestima-, sino porque equivale a desvirgarse. :rolleye:

Hasta que no te acuestas con la chica, no sabes realmente como es.

Si superas este golpe -y TODOS hemos pasado por cosas parecidas en este hilo- estarás "del otro lado de la raya" (desvirgado) y podrás encarar las cosas con un poco más de calma.

*SAN* tuvo la fortuna de desvirgarme -porque en un momento dado, más que dejar las acciones para mis nietos preferí vender, tomar la pérdida y empezar de nuevo- y, es este hecho el que te da, no la ganancia perfecta y para siempre pero si el temple y la dinámica con la que se juega este juego.

Vas a perder MUCHAS veces más pero, ninguna te dolerá tanto como esta. Psicológicamente operarás mejor en el futuro. Ya te han desvirgado.

De cualquier modo -y como sabrás- el mejor sexo no es el primero (ni los primeros) sino el que empiezas a tener cuando has adquirido la práctica suficiente y puedes dedicar más tiempo a toquetear a la chica con fruición sin tener que estar pensando si encontrarás el agujero cuando llegue el momento.

(*) Perdón las damas del hilo.

Tus mejores trades están por venir !!

===

Y regresando *al tema de los enanos*... el muy putXXX hoy se comió mi "stop de cirujano" (en el límite mismo del mínimo del día de SAN) pero, agradezco que lo haya hecho porque algo me dice que cumplió la función que tenía. Lo puse porque NO podia estar viendo la cotización y tenía miedo que las noticias "del miércoles" no fueran las buenas y prefería estar afuera.

Los resultados de Wall Street en el día de hoy y los pocos datos de la reunión europea que ya circulan me hacen sospechar que, a este enano, le voy a enviar flores el día de su cumpleaños.

===

Del auto del *Sr. Bertok* prefiero no hablar. Las últimas cosas que vi no me han gustado para nada. Hablar de pintura es una cosa, empezar a hablar de chapa y repuestos entra en otro terreno. Una pena. Me han prometido las fotos para mañana.

===

_- Manzanitas en SAN ?_

Hoy sin duda no era el día. A veces ni la generosidad infinita del Tío Botin puede darnos satisfacciones cada día. Lo que cuenta es la suma final.

===

No me gusta lo que veo en los mercados (ni en la economía). Me gustaría tener la experiencia de *janus o bertok* para entender mejor para dónde va todo esto (o una palabra mágica de *MarketMaker o Fran200*). Incluso un aviso del amigo leoncio de *Chinito* no estaría mal.

Se vienen momentos "interesantes". Duros para quienes no tenemos ni la "niña" de *Pollastre* para arrancar el día.

En momentos como estos sólo nos queda atenernos al *claquismo fundamentalista* y aferrarnos al último gráfico que *el Profeta* nos haya dado en su infinita generosidad.


----------



## Claca (25 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya comenté hace unas semanas que se iban a cargar la gallina de los huevos de oro con tanta volatilidad provocada por los mismos que luego lloraran porque no queda ni una gacela. Los amigos de mi padre a mi edad todos tenían dinero en bolsa. De los mios, sólo yo.
> 
> Pero es normal, ha perdido tanto el componente económico para dejárselo a la especulación, al margen de resultados empresariales, que o estás prácticamente a diario mirando las cotizaciones... o mejor IPF y olvidarse.



Esto que dices es importantísimo, pero fíjate en un detalle: si no hay gacelas dentro, ¿quién se queda? :rolleye: No se me ocurre mejor definición de suelo de largo plazo. 

No digo que sea el momento, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

Por cierto... no sé si os habéis dado cuenta, pero el hilo está viviendo una segunda edad de oro (y, como no, ha arrancado en octubre) :_ )


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Que debate más bonito sobre operativa virtual y real.
> 
> Yo llevo ya unos cuantos años (bastantes) operando en real y también estoy participando en alguna competición con algunos foreros del subforo de inversiones en virtual como entretenimiento. Y es que no tiene nada que ver. En virtual voy este mes por el 50% de beneficios y permitiendome el 'lujo' de hacer chorradas como meterme en el forex a operar con el dolar-franco suizo sin tener ni puta idea. Y palmo un 15% y me escojono. En real en un mes extraordinario, fuera de lo normal,si saco un 10-15% al final me pongo a hacer cabriolas y a dar besos a todo el mundo.
> 
> ...



La educacion es lo mas importante en esta vida,mas que el dinero
nadie te la puede robar ni quitar,es tuya
Todo el esfuerzo que hagan los padres por los hijos es poco en este sentido,que luego lo merezcan es otro cantar
Mas que sarpullido es envidia,es preferible regalarle a tus hijos unos buenos estudios que un piso en la costa azul
Si
Yo estudie siempre en un colegio privado y mientras pueda mis hijos tambien lo haran


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto... no sé si os habéis dado cuenta, pero el hilo está viviendo una segunda edad de oro (y, como no, ha arrancado en octubre) :_ )



Pues sí, yo diría que ahora está incluso mejor, pero hubo épocas también que esto era un solar y ni daba para dos páginas en un día.


----------



## Caos (26 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No en todos los valores se encontraria una bajada de cotizacion,al contrario
> existen muchos valores que se encontrarian con una gran alza,si el dolar pasase a 1,3 de golpe Arcelor pegaria un rebote de un 15% casi de golpe hacia arriba .Otros valores con mucho negocio fuera,Tecnicas(podria ser una)
> tambien ,porque sus negocios extranjeros estan presupuestados en dolares y se incrementarian sensiblemente sus beneficios
> La petroleras en cambio sufririan mucho



No, no, no tiene nada que ver. Lo importante no es la cotización de la moneda respecto a dónde operan las compañías. Entre otras cosas porque esas compañías protegen su flujo de caja y operaciones respecto al movimiento de las monedas de antemano a meses o años vista (con derivados, ya que estamos ).

Lo que señala esa cotización es el _"riesgo on"/"riesgo off"_ y que cambie la composición de la cartera de los inversores. Arcelor tiene una beta de 1,08 con lo que debería moverse más o menos igual que el índice, aunque la beta cambia y más al ser un valor cíclico, así que lo más probable que tenga mayor volatilidad que el índice. En cualquier caso sólo tienes que ver los movimientos pasados y compararlos con ese par (eur/usd) y verás como la cotización no tiene una correlación negativa en modo alguno (ni de ninguna otra empresa).

La medida en que afecta eso puede ser los tipos de interés (pero eso afecta a todo el índice) o empresas muy vinculadas al carry trade de ciertos sectores (p.ej. empresas mineras o petroleras), pero no por la cotización de la moneda en si, sino por el efecto del carry trade.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto... no sé si os habéis dado cuenta, pero el hilo está viviendo una segunda edad de oro (y, como no, ha arrancado en octubre) :_ )




Tú sigue provocando con el suelo  que en una de estas quien siga la cotización de TEF se encuentra orden de compra por 10.035 acciones a 15.035 (como homenaje al hilo) y no se me ve el pelo hasta que Chinito mande una foto saliendo con mi coche del concesionario.


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Oct 2011)

Bueno señores que tengan un buen día mañana, uno que se va al sobre!

Aquí les dejo una canción ideal para ir a dormir...

Guns N' Roses - Sweet Child O' Mine - YouTube


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La educacion es lo mas importante en esta vida,mas que el dinero
> nadie te la puede robar ni quitar,es tuya
> Todo el esfuerzo que hagan los padres por los hijos es poco en este sentido,que luego lo merezcan es otro cantar
> Mas que sarpullido es envidia,es preferible regalarle a tus hijos unos buenos estudios que un piso en la costa azul
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Si bien luego está en lo avispado que sea cada uno.

Pero si tus padres te han llevado a un colegio "caro" pues ya sales con el inglés a nivel bilingüe y el francés/alemán bastante aceptable.

algo MUY importante y que te abre muchísimas puertas


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me río por no llorar.



Es un comienzo, no está mal ir olvidando el mal trago. Será una buena cosa que no le coja miedo a la operativa, para que ese miedo no condicione sus próximas operaciones.

Meter la pata en una operación es como caerte en moto: debes volver a subirte a una lo más rápido posible, inmediatamente si es posible (y el golpe no la ha dañado mucho!) para no dar tiempo al cerebro a que "reflexione" sobre lo sucedido y "genere" miedo a la moto.

De ahí la importancia de que una sola operación no nos mate. Debemos poder volver a probar. Si nos arruinamos, se acabó.

Hoy he leído a varios foreros que le han dado valiosos consejos... reflexione y sígalos, seguro que mañana ve las cosas de otra manera.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Tú sigue provocando con el suelo  que en una de estas quien siga la cotización de TEF se encuentra orden de compra por 10.035 acciones a 15.035 (como homenaje al hilo) y no se me ve el pelo hasta que Chinito mande una foto saliendo con mi coche del concesionario.



Jajajaja. Eso, aunque digno de ver, es ahora mismo anticipar mucho. Yo tengo mis ideas, pero estamos todavía lejos de una confirmación en un sentido u otro. Pienso que los índices mantienen todavía el sesgo bajista de fondo, pero también veo que los ánimos de los inversores están siendo machacados desde hace meses y sencillamente llegará un punto en el que eso pese más que la realidad económica. 2008 fue un crash espectacular, pero partíamos de una euforia tal, que hasta en los 7.000 puntos todavía la gente buscaba el suelo. Desde entonces se nos ha vendido la crisis fascículo a fascículo durante dos largos años, y todo apunta a que ahora vendrá la última estocada repartida en las próximas entregas. La gente, sin trabajo, con recortes importantes en ayudas sociales, con noticias negativas día sí día también y casi sin ahorros, pasarán de la bolsa, y poco a poco, en ese entorno aparentemente tan poco propicio para ello, se gestará un señor suelo de los que hacen historia.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> No, no, no tiene nada que ver. Lo importante no es la cotización de la moneda respecto a dónde operan las compañías. Entre otras cosas porque esas compañías protegen su flujo de caja y operaciones respecto al movimiento de las monedas de antemano a meses o años vista (con derivados, ya que estamos ).
> 
> Lo que señala esa cotización es el _"riesgo on"/"riesgo off"_ y que cambie la composición de la cartera de los inversores. Arcelor tiene una beta de 1,08 con lo que debería moverse más o menos igual que el índice, aunque la beta cambia y más al ser un valor cíclico, así que lo más probable que tenga mayor volatilidad que el índice. En cualquier caso sólo tienes que ver los movimientos pasados y compararlos con ese par (eur/usd) y verás como la cotización no tiene una correlación negativa en modo alguno (ni de ninguna otra empresa).
> 
> La medida en que afecta eso puede ser los tipos de interés (pero eso afecta a todo el índice) o empresas muy vinculadas al carry trade de ciertos sectores (p.ej. empresas mineras o petroleras), pero no por la cotización de la moneda en si, sino por el efecto del carry trade.



Lo siento ,discrepo
aporto los graficos de cotizacion de arcelor y la evolucion del cambio dolar/euro Y COINCIDEN DEMASIADO


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

Er dá:







Poco que decir, con probable mareo, objetivo pull.

PD: Hablamos de semanas, en la línea de lo que vengo comentando con el IBEX.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Estás poniendo el eur/dolar. En todo caso sería inversa a tu teoría. Con el dólar fuerte, baja.

De todas formas, ese gráfico será muy parecido en muchísimos valores. Porque ha sido casi el de la mayoría de los valores del Ibex.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Tú se lo quieres ver todo todo todo, no?::::::::



Es que la coja lo vale, aunque dicen los vecinos que al final la han visto bajando, los cuales me han preguntado por el Doctor que parece que ha vuelto a Alemania o se ha exiliado a un foro con menos..... ruído de motores :rolleye:


Voy a tirar unos líneas, ABG y ABE tal vez se dejen meter unos cortos mañana...... si Dios quiere ::


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Estás poniendo el eur/dolar. En todo caso sería inversa a tu teoría. Con el dólar fuerte, baja.
> 
> De todas formas, ese gráfico será muy parecido en muchísimos valores. Porque ha sido casi la del Ibex.



No solo influye el dolar,este es una variable mas
la cotizacion del valor esta mas influenciada por USA que por España,aqui sigue la estela que se marca alli y ademas le influye la cotizacion de la moneda como agente desestabilizador


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Ah sí, coincide claro, (risk on/risk off), la correlación es positiva, no negativa. Pero yo no hablaba al alza, sino a la baja . El riesgo ahora mismo no es que el euro suba, sino que baje de nuevo.
> 
> Si el EUR/USD pasa a 1.3 significa que baja, no que sube, y Arcelor también bajaría.



Si a 1,39 eur/dolar acerlor vale 14,1 si la cotizacion pasa a 1,3 su valor seria de 
unos 15 euros,luego subiria


----------



## lokeno100 (26 Oct 2011)

mañana la bolsa cae un 3 %, es una predicción del lokeno100.


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

4025 mensajes.... Decía Benditaliquidez que a los 4000 había que abrir hilo nuevo...

así que señores, ya tienen segunda parte del hilo de octubre.... al ritmo que vamos algunos días... en lo que queda de mes le cascamos otros 4000.


----------



## Partidario del Empirismo (26 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


>



Prefería el oso ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

Señores,

les remito al nuevo hilo que Atman no es un caballero ::

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/259114-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-octubre-2011-2-parte.html


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Oct 2011)

Guanos días!

Hoy es el miercoles negro ese que tanto se esta implorando en el foro?

Que así se pues!

Welcome to the jungle


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Me ha gustado su análisis, no conocía el koncorde como indicador del prorealtime. Que regla usa para saber que la zona azul "los leones" están acumulando lo suficiente o distribuyendo lo suficiente para cerciorarte de que viene un movimiento importe??ademas del volumen tiene un limite temporal??
> 
> gracias de antemano



Mírate esta página: Blai5 Koncorde: Qué es y Cómo Usarlo

Saludos...


----------

